# Tulse Hill news, chitter chatter and gossip



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

I've just been told this by the landlord of another pub nearby.

Apparently will be closed and re-opened as a tesco by xmas.

Could just be idle chit chat, and I have no other source of information.

Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh Christ... there must be some by-law against this shit.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 13, 2013)

that's good to hear, there aren't that many tescos around and we could always do with more


----------



## Smick (Oct 13, 2013)

I can imagine they'd want it with the existing alcohol license and the car park out the back.

It's probably a better site than the W Norwood one for passing traffic.

I wasn't too impressed with the pub the last few times I was in. White Hart is far friendlier.

I'd rather something other than a Tesco though.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's good to hear, there aren't that many tescos around and we could always do with more


Between the Tesco in W Norwood and the bizarrely crap one on Tulse Hill, I don't see how one on that corner could possibly hold its own. That's before you allow for 2 Co-Ops, 2 small branches of Sainsbury, and the umpteen small newsagents and general shops in the area.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 13, 2013)

On the other hand, the This That and The Other shop, used to be a Co-op, and now it's becoming a pub.

Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Smick (Oct 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Between the Tesco in W Norwood and the bizarrely crap one on Tulse Hill, I don't see how one on that corner could possibly hold its own. That's before you allow for 2 Co-Ops, 2 small branches of Sainsbury, and the umpteen small newsagents and general shops in the area.


 
Would it not be for South Circular Road traffic rather than exclusively for locals? That is if they can get the parking right. The one on the SCR just before Streatham Hill is a pain in the arse to get stopped.


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

I reckon this saturation is part of a long-term strategy.

Open as many small local shops as you can, run them at a loss for as long as it takes; local shoppers slowly begin to abandon independent shops and start to use the big brand shop instead. This is driven by aggressively competitive pricing, especially effective in a time of austerity and increased poverty. Small independent shops are driven out of business, leaving behind only the big brand guys. Then the myriad big brand shops close, leaving only one or two larger outlets where all local people are now forced to shop for lack of choice.

This was a proven Starbucks strategy, I think. 

One of the unlooked for outcomes for Starbucks was that the increased profile of coffee and coffee outlets led to a desire for more choice and more independence, so it went in a circle: Starbucks saturated an area, put local coffee shops out of business, created an increased local demand for good coffee, which triggered the opening of pioneering independents and anti-Starbucks feeling. I wonder if a similar thing will happen with the supermarkets.

Anyway, this current store war between the big retailers seems a bit sudden and rather determined to simply be coincidental. Looks deliberate to me, which means there has to be some kind of strategy behind it.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

I think a lot of it is down to the property assets too. They are in a position to but up decent commercial space. Even if they break even on the food (which they certainly don't) then they have a long term asset increasing in value. 

Some supermarket chains are building flats above their shops. They own the freehold but sell the leaseholds on 99 year leases covering much or all the build costs of the nice new shops.


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah, that too, and it's not a small part of it. But a captive pound is a pretty dainty morsel for the big boys.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

Brixton and it's surroundings are a bit odd. I understand that the Iceland has the highest sales in the UK. Certainly not the biggest branch in size. 

Off topic I am surprised there is not a Primark doing a massive trade.


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Apparently, Brixton high street is the most congested pedestrian thoroughfare in the country after Oxford Street. Can anyone confirm this? 

If so, do we _shop_ more here than elsewhere? Do we tend to shop more _locally_ than they do elsewhere? Or do we just have more actual people here than they do elsewhere? Why are we so congested?

Iceland: I always scout it before going in: the queues in there are really hardcore sometimes.

Primark: yeah, you'd expect them to jump in here, wouldn't you. TKMaxx was heaving today and yesterday (I know this because I tried to return something yesterday, decided not to bother cos of the crowds, tried again today, same thing).


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 13, 2013)

story said:


> Apparently, Brixton high street is the most congested pedestrian thoroughfare in the country after Oxford Street. Can anyone confirm this?


Don't know, but we do have very narrow pavements.


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Don't know, but we do have very narrow pavements.




Oh lord, do you remember how it was before they were widened?? How did we ever manage??

Another element is the high number of bus stops along the high street: lots of people waiting for buses with their pushchairs and shopping = increased congestion.

Also, I was driving through Brixton on a Friday evening, and that was a baaad mistake. I wonder if the traffic lights need re-sequenced to take account of the increased road traffic.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

The KFC corner with the Barclays cashpoints and bus stops is an irritation


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The KFC corner with the Barclays cashpoints and bus stops is an irritation



Worse, I find, is the hole-in-the-wall immediately in front of the pedestrian crossing next to the Beehive.

Irritatingly, I can't recall which it is, and there is a bloody great bus right in front of it on Googlmaps, so I can't see it.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

story have we met btw? Down the Albert or other? I can't recall


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> story have we met btw? Down the Albert or other? I can't recall




No, that's very unlikely. I don't really exist. I am an internet cipher.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2013)

It's Nationwide.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

story said:
			
		

> No, that's very unlikely. I don't really exist. I am an internet cipher.



Is it you that lives under the floor in the Albert?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2013)

Ms T said:
			
		

> It's Nationwide.



Always packed inside and out that place.


----------



## Manter (Oct 13, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Don't know, but we do have very narrow pavements.


Cab driver that lives near here was telling me that removing the barriers has eased movement of people but he's noticed a substantial uptick in accidents- especially Friday and Saturday night, when the combination of narrow pavements, crowds if people and alcohol means he gets loads of traffic alerts saying Brixton is gridlocked.


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2013)

As a pub I would not miss the THT... Actually a stone's throw from my place but frankly a shithole.

But fuck a Tesco moving in


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Between the Tesco in W Norwood and the bizarrely crap one on Tulse Hill, I don't see how one on that corner could possibly hold its own. That's before you allow for 2 Co-Ops, 2 small branches of Sainsbury, and the umpteen small newsagents and general shops in the area.


The local mini supermarket (called Premier, yellow sign, opposite the side entrance to the Tulse Hill Tavern) it's fucking brilliant, and actually remarkably cheap. £5 for six cans of beer; can't be many places that still offer that.

Not much fresh produce though. Still, I'm confident it would see off any Tesco store moving in to the site of the THT.


----------



## Smick (Oct 13, 2013)

T & P said:


> The local mini supermarket (called Premier, yellow sign, opposite the side entrance to the Tulse Hill Tavern) it's fucking brilliant, and actually remarkably cheap. £5 for six cans of beer; can't be many places that still offer that.
> 
> Not much fresh produce though. Still, I'm confident it would see off any Tesco store moving in to the site of the THT.


 
Getting across to that side of the South Circular is difficult enough though. From the Co it would be four sets of traffic lights. From Premier, two sets.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2013)

FFS.. it's relentless.  There's quite a lot of space outside that pub - if they turn it into parking they will, of course, get all the traffic going round the S. Circular, which is how they'll clean up I suppose.  There's not another on the S. Circular itself until the one just down on the Forest Hill side of the Horniman that's also a garage and going the other way - can't think of one with parking at all ... obv there's the ones at the top of New Park Road/Brixton Hill but I don't think they have that kind of parking do they?  God it's so boring and predictable and just shite really.


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is it you that lives under the floor in the Albert?


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Cab driver that lives near here was telling me that removing the barriers has eased movement of people but he's noticed a substantial uptick in accidents- especially Friday and Saturday night, when the combination of narrow pavements, crowds if people and alcohol means he gets loads of traffic alerts saying Brixton is gridlocked.




I was wondering about this. There was a decision made at some point to remove street furniture, wasn't there: fences and barriers and so forth. And it must have been based on reports and stats and blah blah. I much prefer not having that central barrier, because I jaywalk. I wondered if the incidence of accidents had increased or not since it had changed.


----------



## story (Oct 13, 2013)

T & P said:


> As a pub I would not miss the THT... Actually a stone's throw from my place but frankly a shithole.
> 
> But fuck a Tesco moving in




Better to be a better pub.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

There's nothing actually wrong with the pub....the building and interior.


----------



## Manter (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's nothing actually wrong with the pub....the building and interior.


Only been in once and apparently the beer isn't kept well, according to the Northerner, so not been back


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 13, 2013)

The Tu Hi Tav?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

The current Manager from the White Hart has to leave on Wednesday morning. The Brewery has taken court action to take the pub back from the Landlord (don't ask me how this works as I've no idea...but I would imagine incompetence would play a fairly large part).

The Manager has been re-located to another boozer up the road by the brewery. The rest of the staff have no idea what happens on Wednesday or even if the pub will open.

I wouldn't be surprised if it also closes soon. It's a listed building, but it's fucked inside...especially upstairs. The top floor is uninhabitable and pretty much inaccessible without a safety harness in case you fall through the floor!

Interesting times for Tulse Hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2013)

blimey!   Interesting times indeed!


----------



## Manter (Oct 13, 2013)

story said:


> I was wondering about this. There was a decision made at some point to remove street furniture, wasn't there: fences and barriers and so forth. And it must have been based on reports and stats and blah blah. I much prefer not having that central barrier, because I jaywalk. I wondered if the incidence of accidents had increased or not since it had changed.


Would be interesting to know the facts... Does anyone know whether Lambeth or tfl or someone has to publish the numbers?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> blimey!   Interesting times indeed!



Leaving life long Tulse hill locals cast out with nowhere to go.

They won't go the Railway as they already feel that is not a place for them.....so I'm guessing they will venture towards the Horns in Norwood.....but how long does that 'traditional' establishment have now it's becoming surrounded by 'hobby businesses', organic cafes and the families of Feast.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2013)

gaijinboy's response.. so I guess that means there will be a Tesco _and _a Sainsburys.. 

I doubt anything around here will stay the way it is for long tbh.. 

are there any organic cafes though and what is a hobby business?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> gaijinboy's response.. so I guess that means there will be a Tesco _and _a Sainsburys..
> 
> I doubt anything around here will stay the way it is for long tbh..
> 
> are there any organic cafes though and what is a hobby business?



Up at Norwood I was talking about....


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Up at Norwood I was talking about....



yeah.. but there even... what organic cafes and hobby businesses (I don't know what a hobby business is)... not attacking - honest question!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

There's a cafe/coffee shop up opposite the church that's all organicy.....with record sleeves in the window.....cots me £2.40 for a can of ginger beer (won't go there ever again!).

A hobby shop is what I call those shops that sell fancy shit that no one needs or really wants.....imagine a Feast craft stall with a door and windows.

I can't name them.....I ignore them....but there's a record shop just opened too....which was a stall and is now a shop...it all starts with the vintage and the 2nd hand shops.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

Hamish and Mcwhatever.....hobby shop


----------



## clandestino (Oct 13, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a record stall turning into a shop. Plenty of great record shops have started off that way.


----------



## Manter (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a cafe/coffee shop up opposite the church that's all organicy.....with record sleeves in the window.....cots me £2.40 for a can of ginger beer (won't go there ever again!).
> 
> A hobby shop is what I call those shops that sell fancy shit that no one needs or really wants.....imagine a Feast craft stall with a door and windows.
> 
> I can't name them.....I ignore them....but there's a record shop just opened too....which was a stall and is now a shop...it all starts with the vintage and the 2nd hand shops.


I've never noticed them- I've been in B&Q, and that funny 'nursery' that has bugger all plants, and the cafe at the Tulse Hill end whose name I can't remember that has organic nappies in among the food, which is very random.  Er.... and Greggs.  Their sausage rolls are a guilty pleasure


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a cafe/coffee shop up opposite the church that's all organicy.....with record sleeves in the window.....cots me £2.40 for a can of ginger beer (won't go there ever again!).
> 
> A hobby shop is what I call those shops that sell fancy shit that no one needs or really wants.....imagine a Feast craft stall with a door and windows.
> 
> I can't name them.....I ignore them....but there's a record shop just opened too....which was a stall and is now a shop...it all starts with the vintage and the 2nd hand shops.



ok.. I know the cafe you mean.. Cul de Sac.  Not been in there.  I know the record shop - but not been in there either.  I don't know of any Feast style hobby shops though, I'm not sure there are any tbh.  But I think that it is only a matter of time before such shops arrive.  At the moment I would say Norwood is basically really practical shops, which is useful.  I hope that some stay.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Hamish and Mcwhatever.....hobby shop



Beamish and McGlue - delicatessen!    I want to like them because he ran the cafe at the lido before the cafe at the lido became what it is now (ie not a cafe for swimmers) but never go there really.  Once in a blue moon.   That's been there ages though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Beamish and McGlue - delicatessen!    I want to like them because he ran the cafe at the lido before the cafe at the lido became what it is now (ie not a cafe for swimmers) but never go there really.  Once in a blue moon.   That's been there ages though.



fucking rude pricks. I hate them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> fucking rude pricks. I hate them.



well I didn't want to say that, but I haven't had very positive experiences myself.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

...and I had a look around the 'art' studios round the back of the shops at the bottom of the road. Hobby shoptastic!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> well I didn't want to say that, but I haven't had very positive experiences myself.



Do they post here? I hope so.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...and I had a look around the 'art' studios round the back of the shops at the bottom of the road. Hobby shoptastic!



oh I looked at those - last weekend for the Open House thing.. thought they were lovely!  They're just artists - not shops at all.  Good luck to them I say.  They're super low-key - I always knew something was down there but didn't realise what a little community it is.  Spoke for a while to this guy who makes art out of metal - we did try to look at the other places but with a 1 year old and a 3 year old, it literally was like taking bulls into china shops.  We got out quick before breaking anything substantial.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> well I didn't want to say that, but I haven't had very positive experiences myself.



Me neither, although I've posted about that on there before. It's a shame - it seems like a decent deli, there's no need for them to be so snooty.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Do they post here? I hope so.



I doubt it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

clandestino said:


> Me neither, although I've posted about that on there before. It's a shame - it seems like a decent deli, there's no need for them to be so snooty.



It's a hobby, not a business, they don't need your money. It's what they do in the daytime to distract them from being alcoholics!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I doubt it.



Pity, cos they're proper cunts and they make a right pigs ear of their hog roast.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a hobby, not a business, they don't need your money. It's what they do in the daytime to distract them from being alcoholics!



But you could say that your club night, and mine for that matter, are just hobby clubs.

I don't think there's anything wrong with a hobby shop or a hobby club or anything like that. In a way, I find something that seems more like a hobby more sincere and more friendly. I wish Beamish & McGlue was more like a hobby shop. To me, it just feels like a business...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

clandestino said:


> But you could say that your club night, and mine for that matter, are just hobby clubs.



I am first to admit I started it for something to do. Now it's something I do.....to torture myself.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I am first to admit I started it for something to do. Now it's something I do.....to torture myself.



Actually.....that's not entirely true. I got involved for other reasons too.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 13, 2013)

You do it cos you love it, and that shines through. A little bit of that at B&M wouldn't go amiss at all.


----------



## Smick (Oct 14, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The current Manager from the White Hart has to leave on Wednesday morning. The Brewery has taken court action to take the pub back from the Landlord (don't ask me how this works as I've no idea...but I would imagine incompetence would play a fairly large part).
> 
> The Manager has been re-located to another boozer up the road by the brewery. The rest of the staff have no idea what happens on Wednesday or even if the pub will open.
> 
> ...


 
I've hardly been in this year. I went in quite a bit last year when my cousin was staying. Best pint of Guinness in South London and really friendly staff.

The bloke who I thought had been the landlord was a really sound guy, I think his name was Brian, with no voicebox. Earlier this year I went in I was told he had passed away, which was a shame as he had been decent to me and some friends on some visits.

Hopefully it remains a pub but if it does, I can't see it catering for the current drinkers. Or keeping the same prices.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

I hope that Tulse Hill doesn't get the Loughborough Junction treatment and end up losing a big chunk of its pubs. Grim days indeed.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 14, 2013)

I see that the two penthouses next to the station are both under offer.  House prices have taken a real hike and I wouldn't be surprised if the White Hart gets a 'rebrand' as a result.
I'm happy to see the Lazy Rhubarb cafe opening soon, looking forward to a place to stop by other than the Railway, which I'm not a big fan of.


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2013)

The (excellent) chip shop that had been next to the Tulse Hill Tavern for at least 12 years was driven out a couple of years ago by a shocking rise in rent by the landlord. They tried to rent the premises for a while but then decided to convert the space into flats.

That particular plot is perhaps not the best business location, with the successful but very busy MOT garage dominating the spot (and indeed occupying the front 'garden' of the TTH with vehicles day and night). There has been an empty bookies next to it for at least 6-7 years, and the hair saloon seems to change management at least a couple of times a year and with erratic opening times. The hideous second-hand tire business opposite makes for a particularly grim location all-round.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

discobastard said:


> I'm happy to see the Lazy Rhubarb cafe opening soon, looking forward to a place to stop by other than the Railway, which I'm not a big fan of.


It's done well to keep going though, no? I quite like the place, but maybe because it's because it's a bit of an outpost of the Albert.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 14, 2013)

editor said:


> It's done well to keep going though, no? I quite like the place, but maybe because it's because it's a bit of an outpost of the Albert.



Yes, I agree.  In fact, it's got a *lot* better in the six years I've lived here - food has got better, expanding the garden, better and more diverse events etc.  

I just find it really inconsistent though - the beer isn't that well kept, the service at the bar is appalling once they get even the slightest bit busy and it can get pretty tense in there on a Friday/Saturday night.  A friend of mine has DJed in there on a couple of occasions and says they won't be playing there again - some of the crowd have got really quite aggressive and lairy.  No excuse for that.  So.. its OK, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Smick (Oct 14, 2013)

T & P said:


> The (excellent) chip shop that had been next to the Tulse Hill Tavern for at least 12 years was driven out a couple of years ago by a shocking rise in rent by the landlord. They tried to rent the premises for a while but then decided to convert the space into flats.
> 
> That particular plot is perhaps not the best business location, with the successful but very busy MOT garage dominating the spot (and indeed occupying the front 'garden' of the TTH with vehicles day and night). There has been an empty bookies next to it for at least 6-7 years, and the hair saloon seems to change management at least a couple of times a year and with erratic opening times. The hideous second-hand tire business opposite makes for a particularly grim location all-round.


 
I was really disappointed by the closure of the chip shop. The family who owned and ran it were lovely people and, to the best of my knowledge, nothing has been done with it since so I don't see why they bothered evicting them.

The guy working there told me that he got his fish from the same people as Olleys but that Olleys bought in bags of pre-cut chips whereas he bought potatoes and peeled and chipped them on the premises. Olleys was twice the price though.

I've never had a worse Fish and Chips than Olleys and have to go up to Knight's Hill now as I am not too partial to the place beside Barclay's either.

Panos doing the MOTs is a gent. I'd imagine that if Tesco goes in that he won't get away with parking cars like that.


DB - The staff in the Railway are probably the prettiest female staff I have ever seen, combined with the worst bartending skills I've ever known. I always try to go to the White Hart when out for a pint in TH but the wife won't go in unfortunately so it has to be the Railway some times.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2013)

It's a bit rough and ready and trapped somewhere between a local and a nightspot....sometimes the two things clash. (The Railway)

People who drink in the Tulse and the Hart see going to the Railway like a night up west....


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 14, 2013)

There's an advert here to run the White Hart

http://www.starpubs.co.uk/pub/20540-white-hart-in-west-norwood-london


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2013)

Smick said:


> I was really disappointed by the closure of the chip shop. The family who owned and ran it were lovely people and, to the best of my knowledge, nothing has been done with it since so I don't see why they bothered evicting them.
> 
> The guy working there told me that he got his fish from the same people as Olleys but that Olleys bought in bags of pre-cut chips whereas he bought potatoes and peeled and chipped them on the premises. Olleys was twice the price though.


 Yes, the couple running the chip shop were very nice weren't they? My g/f bumped into the husband a while ago and he said they'd reopened elsewhere. Can't remember exactly, but they're no local anymore.


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a bit rough and ready and trapped somewhere between a local and a nightspot....sometimes the two things clash. (The Railway)
> 
> *People who drink in the Tulse and the Hart see going to the Railway like a night up west....*


 

After watching the odd game of Champions League football at the White Hart, even the Co-op felt like a luxury shopping mall in Dubai.

The gents at the Hart are amongst the most foul-smelling, piss-drenched toilets I've ever been to. I've used portaloos at non-league football grounds with a more pleasant aroma.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2013)

T & P said:


> After watching the odd game of Champions League football at the White Hart, even the Co-op felt like a luxury shopping mall in Dubai.
> 
> The gents at the Hart are amongst the most foul-smelling, piss-drenched toilets I've ever been to. I've used portaloos at non-league football grounds with a more pleasant aroma.



Fair point about the bogs, but Lee, the outgoing Manager has worked hard to try and keep the place clean and almost human the past couple of months. She was handed a poison chalice really, but to her credit, she took it on, didn't put up with any shit and actually put a 'little' life back into the place....

.....and having a black woman in charge was quite a unique thing to see in there!

Her biggest challenge was attracting new customers and she was never gonna win in that score while the old customers continued to drink there. Which is the problem with lots of old school locals. The majority of people who want to go out for a drink don't want their first encounter in a new place to be with a load of shaky jakes, local loon pots, life's lost and forgotten and me! The pissy bogs, the shit carpet and the drunk playing Sinatra on the jukebox over and over and over also don't help. I used to put a tenner in the jukebox just to keep others away from it!


----------



## nagapie (Oct 14, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Pity, cos they're proper cunts and they make a right pigs ear of their hog roast.



The only coffee I ever had there was shit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2013)

nagapie said:


> The only coffee I ever had there was shit.



They smell of smug too.


----------



## CONDEX (Oct 14, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fair point about the bogs, but Lee, the outgoing Manager has worked hard to try and keep the place clean and almost human the past couple of months. She was handed a poison chalice really, but to her credit, she took it on, didn't put up with any shit and actually put a 'little' life back into the place....
> 
> .....and having a black woman in charge was quite a unique thing to see in there!
> 
> Her biggest challenge was attracting new customers and she was never gonna win in that score while the old customers continued to drink there. Which is the problem with lots of old school locals. The majority of people who want to go out for a drink don't want their first encounter in a new place to be with a load of shaky jakes, local loon pots, life's lost and forgotten and me! The pissy bogs, the shit carpet and the drunk playing Sinatra on the jukebox over and over and over also don't help. I used to put a tenner in the jukebox just to keep others away from it!



Went in to the White Hart a few times when the 'new landlady' was there, cant say it was a good experience.
Stood at bar for 5 minutes waiting to be served while she yapped with another customer.
Next time ordered a pint and was told a few minutes later that the bar was closing in a 10 minutes.

After that didn't go back, I thought she had been put in there by the brewery to get rid of the customers.
Most nights going past on the bus there was no one in there.
Why did the brewery not leave the little fella in charge as he a bit of a personality...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2013)

CONDEX said:


> Went in to the White Hart a few times when the 'new landlady' was there, cant say it was a good experience.
> Stood at bar for 5 minutes waiting to be served while she yapped with another customer.
> Next time ordered a pint and was told a few minutes later that the bar was closing in a 10 minutes.
> 
> ...



You had the same experience every one of the few times you went in there?

The little fella wasn't in charge. He was helping out the dying fella. The Landlords threw them all out one night.

It's often empty of people in the evenings and has been for a very long time.

The Brewery hasn't been controlling it. They have legally wrestled it back and take control on Wednesday.

I dunno how all this tricky shit works.....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 14, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The majority of people who want to go out for a drink don't want their first encounter in a new place to be with a load of shaky jakes, local loon pots, life's lost and forgotten and me!



you love it!!!


----------



## CONDEX (Oct 14, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You had the same experience every one of the few times you went in there?


Have been going in there once or twice a month for 25 years..

a bit rough and ready but I liked the  WH a lot more than the Railway...

To me the landlady didn't seem interested, as if she was waiting for something to happen.
She didn't try anything new that I know of.. A lot of the regulars appear to have moved to other pubs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2013)

CONDEX said:


> Have been going in there once or twice a month for 25 years..
> 
> a bit rough and ready but I liked the  WH a lot more than the Railway...
> 
> ...



She put on some live music and a regular karaoke, hired new cleaners, maintained a bit of order, barred some troublemakers....

....all kinda fruitless though


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you love it!!!



I love the idea of it. The reality smells of wee.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 15, 2013)

T & P said:


> The local mini supermarket (called Premier, yellow sign, opposite the side entrance to the Tulse Hill Tavern) it's fucking brilliant, and actually remarkably cheap. £5 for six cans of beer; can't be many places that still offer that.
> 
> Not much fresh produce though. Still, I'm confident it would see off any Tesco store moving in to the site of the THT.


 
Your not wrong! cheapest price for alcohol ive seen in years, £3.75 for 4 cans of Red Stripe is quality!

So ive been living in Tulse Hill for 3 weeks now, and have been sticking to the Railway so far. Yes the barmaids are pretty and the garden is nice, but the beer (lager) barely has any life in it and seems to be more expensive than it should be for the area. I did like the spontaneous swing dancing that was going on in there last Friday night though!

The other 2 pubs, The Tavern and White Hart, look pretty damn scruffy and quiet when I go past. I could probably overlook this if a good pint of beer was a cheap price though. How cheap are these places in comparison to the Railway?

It would be pretty poor if both these pubs closed, as they do bring a bit of life to the area at least. and if they are to re-open, we don't need a gastro (Railway caters for that), or a Tesco!


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Your not wrong! cheapest price for alcohol ive seen in years, £3.75 for 4 cans of Red Stripe is quality!
> 
> So ive been living in Tulse Hill for 3 weeks now, and have been sticking to the Railway so far. Yes the barmaids are pretty and the garden is nice, but the beer (lager) barely has any life in it and seems to be more expensive than it should be for the area. I did like the spontaneous swing dancing that was going on in there last Friday night though!
> 
> ...


I haven't been to The Hart for more than a year, but The Tavern is certainly a bit cheaper than the Railway, even if I couldn't quote any prices.

Not my scene but it's alright to pop in and watch a game if you don't have Sky Sports at home- or if you fancy watching in a pub. It can get busy-ish on Friday and Saturday nights, and they often have DJs or live music of some sort.

One good useful thing they have is cheap B&B accommodation, which once came handy for our neighbours when their friend inside their house was too drunk to wake up to let them in, and they had to sort out somewhere to sleep at 2 am


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 15, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> How cheap are these places in comparison to the Railway?



They are not cheap. They are less expensive. between £3.50 - £4 a pint depending on what you drink....


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2013)

one of the most annoying things about these bloody shops is how a) convenient they are and b) how expensive they are. soooo expensive compared to liddl aldi etc and even bigger tescos etc. proper drive up the cost of living, but being so convenient, it's hard to resist them, especially if you have a family and work full time and dont get a spare moment to do anything other than trudge through life.


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2013)

The aforementioned Premier supermarket (I should stop now or it'll look like I'm spamming it ) is actually cheaper than the Co-Op on staple brands like Hovis bread and so on, so in this particular case the arrival of a Tesco Express wouldn't be changing things much for me_,_ though I suspect they'd carry more lines as the site of the THT has quite a generous square footage.


----------



## CONDEX (Oct 15, 2013)

A bit more gossip.
The man who runs the camera shop in West Norwood, tells me, that Morrisons have been looking at the fire station and storage place as a site for a possible supermarket.

How many supermarkets can you have on the one road..


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2013)

CONDEX said:


> A bit more gossip.
> The man who runs the camera shop in West Norwood, tells me, that Morrisons have been looking at the fire station and storage place as a site for a possible supermarket.
> 
> How many supermarkets can you have on the one road..


The fire station is still active though isn't it?


----------



## CONDEX (Oct 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> The fire station is still active though isn't it?


Yup, but I think they are planning to move up to a site on Knights Hill..


----------



## Smick (Oct 16, 2013)

CONDEX said:


> A bit more gossip.
> The man who runs the camera shop in West Norwood, tells me, that Morrisons have been looking at the fire station and storage place as a site for a possible supermarket.


 
I have only ever been to one Morrisons in my life. The one up at the Streatham dole office when I used to be signing on. It is the worst supermarket I have ever been to. As a child in the 80s, I went on a family holiday to Bulgaria. I think 1980s Bulgarian supermarkets have more appeal than that Morrisons.



When people refer to "the little fella" in the White Hart, are they referring to the very camp guy in the scruffy jumper? I heard him referred to as Gloria some times and I think it was Malcolm at others. He is great fun though, brings much needed life in to the place.

We went in there on a stag night back in 2011. Gloria was running the bar and the guy without the voicebox (Brian?) was wearing a leather waistcoat with nothing on beneath. There were no females in the place. My mates from Belfast all thought it was a gay bar. To this day they won't believe me when I tell them it isn't.

Brian organised a pool tournament, went on to win it but gave the pot to the guy who was getting married.


----------



## Smick (Oct 16, 2013)

CONDEX said:


> Yup, but I think they are planning to move up to a site on Knights Hill..


 They are building the Knights Hill station now. There are hoardings up which have a picture of a fireman's helmet and you can look through the visor to see the building works going on.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2013)

Stan - Voicebox - Now Dead
Malcolm - Little fella/camp bloke/Gloria/Melvyn Hayes lookalike - drinks in the tulse currently
Nipper - Chelsea supporter/Malcolm's 'friend'/plasterer and odd job man - Now Dead


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Stan - Voicebox - Now Dead
> Malcolm - Little fella/camp bloke/Gloria/Melvyn Hayes lookalike - drinks in the tulse currently
> Nipper - Chelsea supporter/Malcolm's 'friend'/plasterer and odd job man - Now Dead


do a lot of millwall drink in the tulse hill tavern nanker?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2013)

BigMoaner said:


> do a lot of millwall drink in the tulse hill tavern nanker?



Not especially. It's a real mix.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2013)

Smick said:


> DB - The staff in the Railway are probably the prettiest female staff I have ever seen, combined with the worst bartending skills I've ever known. I always try to go to the White Hart when out for a pint in TH but the wife won't go in unfortunately so it has to be the Railway some times.


Spot on.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2013)

CONDEX said:


> A bit more gossip.
> The man who runs the camera shop in West Norwood, tells me, that Morrisons have been looking at the fire station and storage place as a site for a possible supermarket.
> 
> How many supermarkets can you have on the one road..



I'd be pretty happy if they did, Morrisons are great.  Cheap, great range and good quality.  I'd walk up the road for that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2013)

Fuck walking.....a sidewalk conveyorbelt should be installed. Not stopping at McCunt and Bumhole.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fuck walking.....a sidewalk conveyorbelt should be installed. Not stopping at McCunt and Bumhole.


That make many lolz


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2013)

norwood high street end only accepts businesses that fail.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 16, 2013)

but then we'd potentially have from Tulse Hill gyratory to Crown Point, if all these supermarkets go through... Tesco, Co-op, Morrisons, Co-op, Sainsbury's, Tesco, Lidl.  In what - a 1-2 mile stretch?  Take out the Lidl at the end and less than a mile maybe?  That's a lot of supermarkets!  

The current firestation site is huge... we went to visit on Open House weekend and behind the station there's quite a large piece of land.  I would have thought the station building itself would be listed though?


----------



## youngian (Oct 16, 2013)

Used to be in the Tulse Hill area and sorry to see the Tavern go, they at least kept their beer well, reasonably priced and clean. The Railway staff are hardly oodling with charm either. Worth a visit for the fine garden but the beer prices are a piss take. As for the White Hart its like a mangy dog that needs putting down. Tended to gravitate towards the Crown and Sceptre in the Streatham Hill direction.


----------



## Mrs Cunningham (Oct 16, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Leaving life long Tulse hill locals cast out with nowhere to go.
> 
> They won't go the Railway as they already feel that is not a place for them.....so I'm guessing they will venture towards the Horns in Norwood.....but how long does that 'traditional' establishment have now it's becoming surrounded by 'hobby businesses', organic cafes and the families of Feast.



These 'hobby businesses'  are businesses - they pay their taxes, pay their business rates, create employment and obviously have some attraction because they stay open and make sure empty shops don't stay empty for long. They seem to be contributing to the community - that's pretty fucking traditional in my book and don't see the problem with having different types of boozers.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2013)

Mrs Cunningham said:


> These 'hobby businesses'  are businesses - they pay their taxes, pay their business rates, create employment and obviously have some attraction because they stay open and make sure empty shops don't stay empty for long. They seem to be contributing to the community - that's pretty fucking traditional in my book and don't see the problem with having different types of boozers.



YEAH - Right on sister. Which hobby business do you run then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2013)

Mrs Cunningham said:


> don't see the problem with having different types of boozers.



Nor do I as long as there are different types and not just one type geared towards one upwardly mobile demographic. Cos that would be pretty fucking shit in my book!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 17, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> YEAH - Right on sister. Which hobby business do you run then?



On a related note, Greebo just told me Ivor Howells is closing down.  I'm not really surprised, as even prior to digital photography becoming ubiquitous, they didn't have a wide range of new and used stuff, and their accessory/ancillary products (such as film) were overpriced.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> On a related note, Greebo just told me Ivor Howells is closing down.  I'm not really surprised, as even prior to digital photography becoming ubiquitous, they didn't have a wide range of new and used stuff, and their accessory/ancillary products (such as film) were overpriced.



I have no clue about photography etc... so couldn't comment on that, but someone else was saying (no idea if this is true or not) that it's one of the last remaining independent camera shops in South London.  I've only been in there once myself for passport photos. I imagine it must be near impossible to compete with big electronics shops and online retailers.  It does feel sad - like all remnants of local shopping streets are going.  There are lots of "independent" traders opening up but they are quite niche (ie pricey).. delis/cake shop cafes/gift shops etc.  Not massively useful.  I hope that Strowagers and the card shop and some of the other little independents remain on that stretch as they are really useful.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 17, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I have no clue about photography etc... so couldn't comment on that, but someone else was saying (no idea if this is true or not) that it's one of the last remaining independent camera shops in South London.



Almost but not *quite* accurate: It's the last independent small chain (4 branches IIRC) in South London.



> I've only been in there once myself for passport photos. I imagine it must be near impossible to compete with big electronics shops and online retailers.  It does feel sad - like all remnants of local shopping streets are going.  There are lots of "independent" traders opening up but they are quite niche (ie pricey).. delis/cake shop cafes/gift shops etc.  Not massively useful.  I hope that Strowagers and the card shop and some of the other little independents remain on that stretch as they are really useful.



Howell's decline has been very slow, because they did, to a certain extent, try to move with the times.  They got into selling mobiles very early, and before every second pharmacy did dev and print of films, they got a fair trade from that, but as you say, it's almost impossible to compete with the electronics hangers and the online retailers.  A lot of their "used" kit was barely cheaper than buying brand new from Amazon etc, on relatively-new stuff.  Add overheads to that, and frankly I'm surprised they held out so long!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Almost but not *quite* accurate: It's the last independent small chain (4 branches IIRC) in South London.



oh.. maybe _that_ was what they said..  I still think that Threshers is alive and kicking (the W. Norwood/Tulse Hill threads merge here!) so I'm hardly a reliable source of information..


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2013)

Was in the Railway last night: it was packed. The Tulse Hill Tavern looked quiet, but not as quiet but the White Hart, where there was one (1) drinker inside, while another guy pissed against the doorway outside.


----------



## Smick (Oct 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Was in the Railway last night: it was packed. The Tulse Hill Tavern looked quiet, but not as quiet but the White Hart, where there was one (1) drinker inside, while another guy pissed against the doorway outside.


 
Interesting that the ad for a new licensee suggests a turnover of £250k per year. £5k per week means an average of £700 per day. £3.50 per drink so 200 drinks per day. Open ten hours, 20 drinks per hour with no quiet period all week.

Can't see it myself.


----------



## Smick (Oct 20, 2013)

Just looked again. It's 275k exclusive of VAT. £330k by my sums, so over 6 grand a week through the tills.

I haven't worked a bar since I lived in Germany in the 90s. Am I wrong to not believe this?


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 20, 2013)

A brewery or estate agent missleading people about how profitable running a pub could be?

No way could that ever happen.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Oct 20, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've just been told this by the landlord of another pub nearby.
> 
> Apparently will be closed and re-opened as a tesco by xmas.
> 
> ...


just what we need. more independent shops/locations bought up by big supermarket brands selling crap food.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Oct 20, 2013)

discobastard said:


> I'd be pretty happy if they did, Morrisons are great.  Cheap, great range and good quality.  I'd walk up the road for that.


lol
maybe cheap, maybe range but quality nah no way. 
Try eating in Italy, France, or Spain then you'll get quality at cheap prices.


----------



## Smick (Oct 20, 2013)

qwertyjjj said:


> lol
> maybe cheap, maybe range but quality nah no way.
> Try eating in Italy, France, or Spain then you'll get quality at cheap prices.


 Holy generalisation Batman!

That's 150m people over thousands of miles!

I recently bought some groceries in the Monoprix near l'arc de Triomphe. Neither cheap nor quality.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 20, 2013)

qwertyjjj said:


> lol
> maybe cheap, maybe range but quality nah no way.
> Try eating in Italy, France, or Spain then you'll get quality at cheap prices.


You moved the goalposts there somewhat, that's not what we're discussing.

How specifically is the quality not good (try and resist the temptation to say it's just crap)?


----------



## Manter (Oct 20, 2013)

qwertyjjj said:


> lol
> maybe cheap, maybe range but quality nah no way.
> Try eating in Italy, France, or Spain then you'll get quality at cheap prices.


Are you Jamie Oliver?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 20, 2013)

qwertyjjj said:


> just what we need. more independent shops/locations bought up by big supermarket brands selling crap food.


Independent does not automatically mean good. In fact it often means expensive and indifferent service. Not always, but it can do. 
Convenience is also a factor. I work hard and get home late often. Independents don't open in the evening (generally), and it's a pain in the arse going to three or four different shops to get everything I might need.


----------



## Smick (Oct 21, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Independent does not automatically mean good. In fact it often means expensive and indifferent service. Not always, but it can do.
> Convenience is also a factor. I work hard and get home late often. Independents don't open in the evening (generally), and it's a pain in the arse going to three or four different shops to get everything I might need.


 
I try to use independents as often as possible but there comes a time in the month when I am skint and need to use a credit card for a pint of milk and a loaf. Pricecutter, it would seem, would rather not have this business, make me feel like an idiot for attempting to buy something for less than a fiver using a card. So I go to Sainsbury's on Water Lane and go through the self scan checkout and it is nobody's business how I am paying.

Or if I fancy some croissants to eat at home of a Saturday morning, I can go to the Blackbird in West Norwood, pay the same amount to take away as to sit in, probably £1.80 or so each, or else go to the Tesco opposite and buy four for £2, maybe mix and matched with something else.

I always buy beer in Pricecutter and really enjoy going to the Blackbird for a cup of tea and a croissant to sit in but they don't give me what I want all the time so I am happy to rely on the biggies.

I find the best independents are those with skills. Always better to go to the decorators' merchant beside Barclays in West Norwood or the hardware store opposite Beamish and McGlue than to go in to B&Q. They know exactly what you need and will sell you the right item. Try asking someone in B&Q how something works and, if you're lucky, they'll page some equally clueless person to come and waste your time for 15 minutes and leave you feeling even more clueless. A bit like asking for cooking advice in a Tesco, compared with doing it in a butcher.


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

Smick said:


> I try to use independents as often as possible but there comes a time in the month when I am skint and need to use a credit card for a pint of milk and a loaf. Pricecutter, it would seem, would rather not have this business, make me feel like an idiot for attempting to buy something for less than a fiver using a card. So I go to Sainsbury's on Water Lane and go through the self scan checkout and it is nobody's business how I am paying.
> 
> Or if I fancy some croissants to eat at home of a Saturday morning, I can go to the Blackbird in West Norwood, pay the same amount to take away as to sit in, probably £1.80 or so each, or else go to the Tesco opposite and buy four for £2, maybe mix and matched with something else.
> 
> ...


Completely agree- both have their place. What I hate though is having a tesco every 800 metres (ok, I'm exaggerating...) There should be some sort of maximum saturation: if you drive in a straight line from oval to tulse hill you go past 3 tesco and 3 sainsbury. And that's not including the big tesco in Brixton. That level of saturation is pretty extreme


----------



## Smick (Oct 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> Completely agree- both have their place. What I hate though is having a tesco every 800 metres (ok, I'm exaggerating...) There should be some sort of maximum saturation: if you drive in a straight line from oval to tulse hill you go past 3 tesco and 3 sainsbury. And that's not including the big tesco in Brixton. That level of saturation is pretty extreme


 
From Brixton Underground to Streatham Hill station you have a Sainsburys at the tube, the newish Local one at the bottom of Brixton Hill, one at the top, one at the end of the ABC roads and one opposite the Odeon. I am sure that that is one, on average, every 800m. 4km? And that doesn't take the other chain supermarkets along the same stretch.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## leanderman (Oct 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 42247



I wonder though about Tesco long term.

Caught between discounters such as Lidl and 'upmarket rivals', its financial figures have been worsening for some time.

The dismal site on Brixton Hill suggests it is even executing the small things badly.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The dismal site on Brixton Hill suggests it is even executing the small things badly.



Or maybe it suggests that it gives its local managers autonomy.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 21, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Or maybe it suggests that it gives its local managers autonomy.



Maybe. Or Sainsbury is better at grabbing good sites.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 21, 2013)

well I think I said this here - or maybe on the W Norwood thread but if all the rumours turn out to be true it will be Tesco, Co Op, Morrisons, Co Op, Sainsbury's, Tesco, Tesco, Lidl - in the less than 1.5 miles between the Tulse Hill gyratory and the car lot opposite St Josephs up by Crown Point where the new Lidl is supposed to be opening.  8 *super*markets.. 3 of which are Tesco.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I wonder though about Tesco long term.
> 
> Caught between discounters such as Lidl and 'upmarket rivals', its financial figures have been worsening for some time.
> 
> The dismal site on Brixton Hill suggests it is even executing the small things badly.



I think Tesco get everything wrong from land banking to workfare.

_“There is no reason why the competition should stop opening space if they are winning market share from Tesco. We do not expect Sainsburys, Waitrose, Aldi or Lidl to be cutting back on their openings as these are not losing share the way Tesco is,” he said.

Tesco’s jettisoning 100 sites may even allow the competition to develop sites Tesco has now rejected and the Tesco strategy could even help facilitate increased growth elsewhere."_
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/478ca30a-a73e-11e2-bfcd-00144feabdc0.html


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2013)

The White Hart this evening......


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, it can't possibly get any worse. I hope they make a success of the place.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 26, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The White Hart this evening......
> 
> View attachment 42445


you knew that day would it was only a matter of time...


----------



## Smick (Oct 26, 2013)

So all the regulars will move to the Tulse Hill Tavern or up to those beside West Norwood station. Three weeks later does the management try to get them back, put on an offering likely to take people from the Railway or try to attract new people in to the area? Maybe even persuade those who drink elsewhere but live here to hang around.

I suspect that the first landlord will have a tough time and there may be several iterations before we see anything which lasts a while.


----------



## Smick (Oct 26, 2013)

Full disclosure: I know next to nothing about running pubs, my experience is mainly at the other side of the bar and I mat be talking shite.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2013)

Smick said:


> So all the regulars will move to the Tulse Hill Tavern or up to those beside West Norwood station. Three weeks later does the management try to get them back, put on an offering likely to take people from the Railway or try to attract new people in to the area? Maybe even persuade those who drink elsewhere but live here to hang around.
> 
> I suspect that the first landlord will have a tough time and there may be several iterations before we see anything which lasts a while.


Given the fact that I saw just one person in there last weekend, I would have thought the best thing the pub could do would be to have a complete rethink and not worry too much about upsetting their few remaining regulars (harsh on them perhaps, but the pub has to do more to survive).

It's in a pretty good location and has ample footfall, so there's no reason why it couldn't make a success of the place.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Given the fact that I saw just one person in there last weekend, I would have thought the best thing the pub could do would be to have a complete rethink and not worry too much about upsetting their few remaining regulars (harsh on them perhaps, but the pub has to do more to survive).
> 
> It's in a pretty good location and has ample footfall, so there's no reason why it couldn't make a success of the place.


it would be an end of an era for the regulars though - any rebrand and rethink will probably not be to make it into a place they want to go


----------



## Smick (Oct 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Given the fact that I saw just one person in there last weekend, I would have thought the best thing the pub could do would be to have a complete rethink and not worry too much about upsetting their few remaining regulars (harsh on them perhaps, but the pub has to do more to survive).
> 
> It's in a pretty good location and has ample footfall, so there's no reason why it couldn't make a success of the place.


 
I think they can't do food and obviously have no outdoor space so the yummy mummy crowd is out. A lack of parking maybe rules them out too.

I'm trying to think of which segment I'd go for if I opened a pub.

Live music maybe.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Oct 26, 2013)

Smick said:


> I think they can't do food and obviously have no outdoor space so the yummy mummy crowd is out. A lack of parking maybe rules them out too.
> 
> I'm trying to think of which segment I'd go for if I opened a pub.
> 
> Live music maybe.



A Tesco.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2013)

Smick said:


> I think they can't do food and obviously have no outdoor space so the yummy mummy crowd is out. A lack of parking maybe rules them out too.
> 
> I'm trying to think of which segment I'd go for if I opened a pub.
> 
> Live music maybe.


Local community pub. Live folk nights. Quizzes. Great ales.


----------



## Smick (Oct 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Local community pub. Live folk nights. Quizzes. Great ales.


 
Yeah, I'd love a local to do all those things. To be honest, I loved the community feel of the existing pub. A bit like a drop in living room. But I've only been in once since the death of who I now know is Stan.

I'm heading to the Railway tonight.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 27, 2013)

Smick said:


> I think they can't do food and obviously have no outdoor space so the yummy mummy crowd is out. A lack of parking maybe rules them out too.
> 
> I'm trying to think of which segment I'd go for if I opened a pub.
> 
> Live music maybe.


Introductions first, I'm a regular visitor to this part of South London and met my current partner in The White Hart When that Brummy Chap was running it.
I know for a fact it has a large kitchen on the first floor so why food has never been on offer is beyond me. The last time i was in there a group of 4 people came in and asked for food and were simply told no, i thought to myself then this is London, 2013, near a busy rail station??? dunno if the new set up will take this up but hopefully they will especially if the rumours about the Tulse Hill Tavern are true.
I like the boozers around Brixton, The Sultan, Crown & Sceptre,The Beehive and  I miss the Bank Of Swans. Only been in Prince Albert a couple of times, not overwhelmed but it seems very popular on here.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2013)

BCBlues said:


> Introductions first, I'm a regular visitor to this part of South London and met my current partner in The White Hart When that Brummy Chap was running it.
> I know for a fact it has a large kitchen on the first floor so why food has never been on offer is beyond me. The last time i was in there a group of 4 people came in and asked for food and were simply told no, i thought to myself then this is London, 2013, near a busy rail station??? dunno if the new set up will take this up but hopefully they will especially if the rumours about the Tulse Hill Tavern are true.
> I like the boozers around Brixton, The Sultan, Crown & Sceptre,The Beehive and  I miss the Bank Of Swans. Only been in Prince Albert a couple of times, not overwhelmed but it seems very popular on here.



Kitchen's been gutted and fucked for years. There was only a microwave in it recently. Think they have serious power and gas issues to the upper floors. All fixable, but not when the landlords were refusing to allow the Managers to spend anything.

I always thought a serving hatch through to Castello's was a good idea.


----------



## ringo (Oct 29, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I always thought a serving hatch through to Castello's was a good idea.



That would be a winner.

I stopped in the Tulse Tav for one last night. Still has that Dr's waiting room/airport lounge feel to it.


----------



## Smick (Oct 29, 2013)

All it takes is sandwiches, soup and stew. Hand washing facilities, fridge and warmers. That would be enough to attract me.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>


That's Martin Langford. He used to exhibit at the Urban Art Fair on Josephine Avenue. The technique he uses is quite rare these days. Intaglio?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Rushy said:


> That's Martin Langford. He used to exhibit at the Urban Art Fair on Josephine Avenue. The technique he uses is quite rare these days. Intaglio?



Yes it is, that's where i met him and his partner this year. That print is called "Tescopolis."


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yes it is, that's where i met him and his partner this year. That print is called "Tescopolis."



I was disappointed to miss it this year. I used to have one of his Tesco prints in my living room - a guy trudging through a dismal, gnarly wood loaded down with Tesco bags. The detailing is incredible. He also has a cartoon style print called "The Quiet Life" which I love. First frame is a little cabin in the middle of nowhere. Over subsequent frames it gets more built up with sky scrapers, factories and flyovers surrounding the cabin. In the final frame the cabin is replaced by a billboard showing a picture of the original cabin with a slogan advertising idyllic holidays away.


----------



## Smick (Nov 2, 2013)

I took a look through the newspaper in the window of the White Hart this evening. Not much has been done. The carpet has been lifted and the flags and pictures have come down but it looks much the same after a week and a half. Maybe the renovation is focusing on the kitchen.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2013)

Had a peak through the window last night. Lots of floorboards ripped up. Walls look like they've painted a very dark blue/maybe even black.....there was some plants (yes....living life forms) in there, and some youngish, smart/casually dressed people mooching about.

I suspect the New White Hart won't be a haven for the previous clientele. The plants are the most alive thing I've seen in there for a few years.

I hope they make the outside nice. It has some lovely architecture that is in dire need of some love and attention.


----------



## Smick (Nov 5, 2013)

I was up at the station on Sunday night getting my train ticket for the week and some guys dressed in work clothes were coming out the door round by the gents' toilets at 8pm. Obviously a few resources being thrown at it if people are working late Sundays. You're right NP, it's a lovely building, especially on the prominent corner site but I'd imagine they'll do that later. Get the inside done up and get money through the tills.

The G7 shop still wasn't open at 7.20 this morning. Would never have happened under Mr Patel. The medallion man working in there was taking the piss out of a woman recently and laughing at me, trying to get me to join in the joke. The poor woman didn't know how to react. All they have done is make the shop a bit brighter but it's still just selling fags, scratchcards and dirty magazines. One of the worst things to have happened in Tulse Hill was the loss of Mr. Patel.

I fear the new and improved White Hart will bring another loss of character and warmth to the area, just like the eviction of Mr. Patel and the chip shop owners did.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2013)

Smick said:


> I fear the new and improved White Hart will bring another loss of character and warmth to the area, just like the eviction of Mr. Patel and the chip shop owners did.



yes, Mr Patel was a gent. Not being a buyer of papers or fags, I rarely had cause to go in there.

As for the Hart. Well, Character and warmth is one way of describing the regulars. Fucking bonkers is what I'd say.


----------



## Smick (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't claim to have been in more than a dozen times but I had no problems with the people in there. One time I went in for a quiet pint and a read of my book and a woman was pissed and shouting obscenities at who and whatever she could. I was worried she'd get to me eventually, ruining the quiet pint. But she didn't. I suppose the thing I am most concerned about is the price of a pint. A friend was over from Belfast recently and we went to the Railway. He wanted a Peroni so I had one too. £4.75 a pop! That's City of London prices. Gentrification is expensive and I won't be going for many pints with a book at £4+.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 6, 2013)

Smick said:


> One time I went in for a quiet pint and a read of my book and a woman was pissed and shouting obscenities at who and whatever she could. I was worried she'd get to me eventually, ruining the quiet pint.



That's Mad Mary. She's bonkers, but I like her. She's a very intelligent and quick, but the demon drink gets a grip and she goes supernova...you wouldn't wanna get in a punch up with her....ha ha.


----------



## Smick (Nov 6, 2013)

Thin, longish straight sandy hair, raspy voice, maybe in her 30s or early 40s?

Mind you, she was professing her love for the queen. Some horse race was on and the queen was in the royal box.

Mad Mary may be mad but she's respectful, in her own profane way.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2013)

so I don't know where to put any of these things anymore.. but the Threshers/not Threshers shop is apparently going to be an Italian coffee/cake shop called Creative Aroma.  Up the road in W. Norwood.. Antic had their planning application approved for the This, That and the Other Shop to be a pub.  I suppose the first bit is sort of here and the second bit should be in the W. Norwood thread.  So 2 new delis, the pub being refurbed and a new pub opening just minutes up the road.  Plus the onslaught of supermarkets.

There needs to be a Tulse Hill chitter chatter and a W. Norwood Chitter Chatter - or a Tulse Norwood Chitter Chatter or something - changes are happening very fast!


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 7, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> so I don't know where to put any of these things anymore..
> 
> There needs to be a Tulse Hill chitter chatter and a W. Norwood Chitter Chatter - or a Tulse Norwood Chitter Chatter or something - changes are happening very fast!


Or a West Norwood / Tulse Hill sub-forum.


----------



## simonSW2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Or a West Norwood / Tulse Hill sub-forum.


I reckon we need one of these. The area has now reached a sufficient level of gentriffic house pricing to warrant a forum of it's own for us to twist and moan about changes we're too jaded to accept and appreciate.
I believe there is a Tulse Hill Forum of sorts somewhere else on the internet, because they are the ones who keep doing that geographically suspect market on Brixton Hill, but I reckon there should be one right here too, that includes West Norwood.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2013)

editor?


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, the Brixton forum covers the surrounding area so I'd just suggest putting in chitter chatter threads here. I don't think there's enough traffic for an entire separate forum.

I could maybe add "& surrounding areas" to the forum title.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2013)

I concur


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2013)

seems fair enough.. shall I start it then?


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I don't think there's enough traffic for an entire separate forum.


Why is level of traffic an issue? What is the downside to an under-used forum?


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Why is level of traffic an issue? What is the downside to an under-used forum?


Because I don't want these forums to end up like those sites with hundreds of barely used niche forums that are an absolute pain to navigate.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2013)

can we merge some of the other threads into it?  eg

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/gossip-tulse-hill-tavern-to-become-a-tesco.316005/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/what-is-west-norwood-like.212034/page-18#post-12626907

or is that just going to piss people off?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> can we merge some of the other threads into it?  eg
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/gossip-tulse-hill-tavern-to-become-a-tesco.316005/
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/what-is-west-norwood-like.212034/page-18#post-12626907
> ...


Nah that's a step too far. esp. as they've been running concurrently, the post order will make no sense.

There's a Camberwell chat thread and a Loughborough Junction one. A Tulse Hill/W.Norwood one is a good idea.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Crispy editor hmm - well maybe just the top one then?  http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/gossip-tulse-hill-tavern-to-become-a-tesco.316005/

Just thinking because it started off about Tulse Hill Tavern but has become much wider.  The W. Norwood one has been quiet for a while now anyway.  In fact - since it starts with "gossip" - would it not just be easier to change the thread title of that thread to "Tulse Hill and West Norwood Chitter Chatter" as it has naturally gone that way anyway?  I think it would help keep up the momentum.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 7, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Crispy editor hmm - well maybe just the top one then?  http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/gossip-tulse-hill-tavern-to-become-a-tesco.316005/
> 
> Just thinking because it started off about Tulse Hill Tavern but has become much wider.  The W. Norwood one has been quiet for a while now anyway.  In fact - since it starts with "gossip" - would it not just be easier to change the thread title of that thread to "Tulse Hill and West Norwood Chitter Chatter" as it has naturally gone that way anyway?  I think it would help keep up the momentum.



This is a great idea.  So many changes happening it would be great to get an ongoing dialogue with other residents.


----------



## Smick (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, I like the idea. I love living in the area and other people I know don't seem quite so interested in every little change that happens along the street as I am.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2013)

fucking social butterflies.

It's people like you lot that ruin the peace and privacy of a neighbourhood.


----------



## Smick (Nov 7, 2013)

All I want NP is to come on here, report what I have seen and then have someone else say that they have seen the same thing, validating my experience.

Something like:

Smick "They are making good progress at the White Hart"
NP "Yes, I noticed that through the gaps in the papers on the window."

Job done.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> fucking social butterflies.
> 
> It's people like you lot that ruin the peace and privacy of a neighbourhood.


 
you started it..   with your "gossip" thread!


----------



## discobastard (Nov 7, 2013)

Smick said:


> All I want NP is to come on here, report what I have seen and then have someone else say that they have seen the same thing, validating my experience.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> ...



Discobastard: Me too. I wonder what it will be like when it's finished. Does anybody know when it will be finished?


----------



## discokermit (Nov 7, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Discobastard:


are you my evil twin? or my mr hyde?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> you started it..   with your "gossip" thread!



I'm a very good starter. Classic and pink. Like a Prawn Cocktail.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2013)

discokermit said:


> are you my evil twin? or my mr hyde?



issa fucking wid my 'ead


----------



## discokermit (Nov 7, 2013)

an me.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 8, 2013)

discokermit said:


> are you my evil twin? or my mr hyde?



The Master to your Doctor?


----------



## discokermit (Nov 8, 2013)

ooh!


----------



## discokermit (Nov 8, 2013)

see what i did there?


----------



## Smick (Nov 8, 2013)

Lazy Rhubarb has opened this morning. A black coffee is £2, compared to Castle Delicatessen and Carlos doing them for a quid. You can get any coffee with a pastry from Blackbird for £3.

Cash only.

I haven't been in to Carlos / 5 a day for a while as my commute is more rushed. I don't think if I were buying a coffee and croissant that I'd be tempted away.

I'd never go to Puccino's as I prefer independent coffee shops and I've never really considered Pause.

Also, a flag has gone up on Station Rise which states BLP, underwritten by Allianz.

The company which built the black flats seems to have made its registered office there so maybe it has something to do with that, although the flag is on the other side of the lane at the flats.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2013)

I really like Cruz 5 a day.  But I don't drink coffee so coffee shops aren't of great interest to me.  I do find Portuguese croissants to be shit though, tbh.


----------



## Smick (Nov 8, 2013)

I am not sure I could differentiate between a Portugese one and a non-Portugese one. Portugese egg custard tarts are great though!

If you ever come out of the main entrance of Elephant & Castle station, instead of the shopping centre entrance, there is a little Colombian café there that does good cheap coffee and croissants. When I used to travel to E&C then walk in to town, I'd treat myself whenever I had been paid. They also do all sorts of savoury looking snacks but I don't want to start asking them what is in them etc. so I just make a note to ask the next time.

The Thameslink train from Tulse Hill between 7.30 - 8.30 is just too busy to contemplate bringing a hot drink or any food on board. I have a German language podcast called Langsam Gesprochene Nachrichten - slowly spoken news - and I close my eyes, listen to that and pretend that I am not squeezed against the armpit of someone I have never met before.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 8, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I really like Cruz 5 a day.  But I don't drink coffee so coffee shops aren't of great interest to me.  I do find Portuguese croissants to be shit though, tbh.


You mean the really big yellow ones?  Awful.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2013)

discobastard said:


> You mean the really big yellow ones?  Awful.



yeah... like stale, yellow bread.  I suspect they are meant to be a conduit for coffee or chocolate or something though..


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2013)

White Hart update:

Quite a lot of what I'd describe as Grecian urns in there. About 3' tall. And a big chandelier type light in front of the fireplace . Also a note in the window looking for part time staff.

It looks like they maybe have Lily Savage decorating.


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine bar has shut down. New Portuguese deli next to the soon to close camera shop, looks quite nice.

Went in Bollock & McTwat to see if they had a nice quiche or tart. The owner got right in my face, then she decided to muck about with the display I was looking at so I couldn't see anything. Gave up.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 9, 2013)

ringo said:


> Went in Bollock & McTwat to see if they had a nice quiche or tart. The owner got right in my face, then she decided to muck about with the display I was looking at so I couldn't see anything. Gave up.



I hate them. Have I told anyone this yet?

They should be boycotted for just being wrong 'uns.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Crispy editor hmm - well maybe just the top one then?  http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/gossip-tulse-hill-tavern-to-become-a-tesco.316005/
> 
> Just thinking because it started off about Tulse Hill Tavern but has become much wider.  The W. Norwood one has been quiet for a while now anyway.  In fact - since it starts with "gossip" - would it not just be easier to change the thread title of that thread to "Tulse Hill and West Norwood Chitter Chatter" as it has naturally gone that way anyway?  I think it would help keep up the momentum.


this


----------



## Fingers (Nov 9, 2013)

So the gentrification continues, a posh coffee shop has opened in the old hairdressers by the bus stop by the pokey little second hand shop in Tulse Hill. I will report back....


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Fingers said:


> So the gentrification continues, a posh coffee shop has opened in the old hairdressers by the bus stop by the pokey little second hand shop in Tulse Hill. I will report back....


 
I think it got mentioned earlier - aroma something or other it was...


----------



## Fingers (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah something like that i think.

On another note, I was in the Railway last night. Lambeth Council have been poking their beaks in again and people are no longer allowed to sit and drink and smoke at the side smoking area after 11pm. you can go out for a smoke but have to leave drinks inside plus it seems they have had to hire additional door staff to police it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2013)

I just had a little peek at Lazy Rhubarb and Creative Aroma.  Lazy Rhubarb does look nice tbf.. exposed brick wall - quite sparse at the moment.  From the menu in their window they do a commuter coffee for £1.50 or coffee and pastry for £3.  Creative Aroma looks really slick - a bit out of place really for the location - like a Costa or similar - they seem to have the same sort of sandwiches etc.  Didn't see a menu as I didn't go in.  To be fair - good luck to them and the White Hart etc.. there's still loads of empty units around there and I can't feel it in my heart to wish them ill - although I'm pretty unlikely to use them.  As long as we can avoid every single unit become Tescburys I'm fine with it really.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 9, 2013)

Has anyone been in the coffee shop / Estate Agent?

Hopefully not.


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Has anyone been in the coffee shop / Estate Agent?
> 
> Hopefully not.


 No, I haven't, and I'm not sure I have seen them selling any houses either. I don't really understand it.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I just had a little peek at Lazy Rhubarb and Creative Aroma.  Lazy Rhubarb does look nice tbf.. exposed brick wall - quite sparse at the moment.  From the menu in their window they do a commuter coffee for £1.50 or coffee and pastry.  Creative Aroma looks really slick - a bit out of place really for the location - like a Costa or similar - they seem to have the same sort of sandwiches etc.  Didn't see a menu as I didn't go in.  To be fair - good luck to them and the White Hart etc.. there's still loads of empty units around there and I can't feel it in my heart to wish them ill - although I'm pretty unlikely to use them.  As long as we can avoid every single unit become Tescburys I'm fine with it really.



Lazy R started following me on Twitter, which shows some degree of initiative.


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I just had a little peek at Lazy Rhubarb and Creative Aroma.  Lazy Rhubarb does look nice tbf.. exposed brick wall - quite sparse at the moment.  From the menu in their window they do a commuter coffee for £1.50 or coffee and pastry.  Creative Aroma looks really slick - a bit out of place really for the location - like a Costa or similar - they seem to have the same sort of sandwiches etc.  Didn't see a menu as I didn't go in.  To be fair - good luck to them and the White Hart etc.. there's still loads of empty units around there and I can't feel it in my heart to wish them ill - although I'm pretty unlikely to use them.  As long as we can avoid every single unit become Tescburys I'm fine with it really.


 
Worse than Tescbury, another bookmaker's office.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Has anyone been in the coffee shop / Estate Agent?
> 
> Hopefully not.


 
no... my friend did and had them over to value her house.  We also did the same.  Neither of us ever heard from them again.  Not sure what is going on there.


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2013)

Smick said:


> I am not sure I could differentiate between a Portugese one and a non-Portugese one. Portugese egg custard tarts are great though!
> 
> If you ever come out of the main entrance of Elephant & Castle station, instead of the shopping centre entrance, there is a little Colombian café there that does good cheap coffee and croissants. When I used to travel to E&C then walk in to town, I'd treat myself whenever I had been paid. They also do all sorts of savoury looking snacks but I don't want to start asking them what is in them etc. so I just make a note to ask the next time.
> 
> The Thameslink train from Tulse Hill between 7.30 - 8.30 is just too busy to contemplate bringing a hot drink or any food on board. I have a German language podcast called Langsam Gesprochene Nachrichten - slowly spoken news - and I close my eyes, listen to that and pretend that I am not squeezed against the armpit of someone I have never met before.


Portuguese ones are different- sort of breast with a sweet glaze. They are the same shape as French ones but different recipe. You're supposed to serve them with jam apparently. I'm with gaijingirl, not a fan.


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2013)

Manter said:


> Portuguese ones are different- sort of breast with a sweet glaze. They are the same shape as French ones but different recipe. You're supposed to serve them with jam apparently. I'm with gaijingirl, not a fan.


 
Hmm, now I know they exist, I really want to try one. Even though everyone here seems not to like them.


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2013)

Smick said:


> Hmm, now I know they exist, I really want to try one. Even though everyone here seems not to like them.


You can get them in stockwell- the cafe by the skate park sells them...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Smick - they sell them in Castle (Castelo's deli bit up the side alley) and in Castelo itself and I think Cruz 5 a day.  And certainly all the other Portuguese places up in W. Norwood.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2013)

I like the little portugal vibe around here.....I hope it doesn't ever go.....

....that rhubard place looks suspicious to me. Get a proper sign cheapskates.


----------



## Smick (Nov 11, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I like the little portugal vibe around here.....I hope it doesn't ever go.....
> 
> ....that rhubard place looks suspicious to me. Get a proper sign cheapskates.


 Never mind Lazy Rhubarb, more like Lazy signwriter. Etc.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 11, 2013)

I just saw a lorry run over the traffic light next to the Tulse Hill Tavern.
The Police are directing the traffic. In the rain.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 11, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> I just saw a lorry run over the traffic light next to the Tulse Hill Tavern.
> The Police are directing the traffic. In the rain.



It's anarchy gone crazy.

Before you know it we'll have champagne corks going off everywhere!


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 12, 2013)

The private nursery school, two houses up from the ugly tyre place, is for sale. £1.3m. Bargain.

 

details here: http://www.daltonsbusiness.com/childrens-day-nurseries-for-sale/day-nursery-london-london-uk/96253


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll take two.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 12, 2013)

Why don't we rename this thread the Tulse Hill chitter chatter thread and the other one the West Norwood chitter chatter, and that way we don't lose the useful stuff that's contained in both threads...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 12, 2013)

clandestino said:


> Why don't we rename this thread the Tulse Hill chitter chatter thread and the other one the West Norwood chitter chatter, and that way we don't lose the useful stuff that's contained in both threads...



good idea.. but a mod needs to do it.


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> I just saw a lorry run over the traffic light next to the Tulse Hill Tavern.
> The Police are directing the traffic. In the rain.


I saw a chap this morning snapping with his hand the police tape blocking the pedestrian crossing in the affected area, so he could walk through it. Unfortunately for him a police car was just behind him and the fuzz stopped him for a chat. Tbf to the bloke it is not clear at all what pedestrians are meant to do if they are not meant to cross there, and there isn't much of a hazard to peds anyway.

That corner has had its fair share of vehicles knocking out the lights/ railing/ bollards over the years. Full size 18-wheel lorries turn there all the time, so it's not that surprising.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> good idea.. but a mod needs to do it.



editor, can you do this?


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

I can, but not from the pub where I'm currently sat! If you can drop me a PM reminder I'll get on it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 13, 2013)

clandestino said:


> Why don't we rename this thread the Tulse Hill chitter chatter thread and the other one the West Norwood chitter chatter, and that way we don't lose the useful stuff that's contained in both threads...



I prefer gossip. It's more seedy and suited to this scraggy arse of South London.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2013)

editor said:


> I can, but not from the pub where I'm currently sat! If you can drop me a PM reminder I'll get on it.


This is your post-pub reminder


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

I've done this one - where's the other one that needs its title changed?


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2013)

Yay!

Now, somebody gossip about something....


----------



## leanderman (Nov 13, 2013)

T & P said:


> Yay!
> 
> Now, somebody gossip about something....



Is this Tulse Hill or Tulse Hill ward?


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Is this Tulse Hill or Tulse Hill ward?


I'm not sure, and a good question. All I know is that OU is going to go ballistic, since he claims Tulse Hill does not exist as an area, and gets really crossed just by discussing it 

I would say the area covers roughly Norwood Road from the junction with Deronda Road in the north to just past the the railway bridge further south, as well as the one way system, Tulse Hill road itself and Upper Tulse Hill.

Anyone who disagrees is wrong


----------



## leanderman (Nov 13, 2013)

T & P said:


> I'm not sure, and a good question. All I know is that OU is going to go ballistic, since he claims Tulse Hill does not exist as an area, and gets really crossed just by discussing it
> 
> I would say the area covers roughly Norwood Road from the junction with Deronda Road in the north to just past the the railway bridge further south, as well as the one way system, Tulse Hill road itself and Upper Tulse Hill.
> 
> Anyone who disagrees is wrong



We in Lower Tulse Hill will look on and admire


----------



## Smick (Nov 13, 2013)

I used not to think that Tulse Hill existed as an area but at the top of Lordship Lane, there's a sign to get to it so it must exist. De facto recognition. Like when Germany accepted a stamp from Sealand.

I'd say Tulse Hill goes up as far as Hillside Rd and then the ABC roads are Streatham Hill.

West Norwood fire station is definitely West Norwood and not Tulse Hill but Elm Park Rd is on the other side of the railway and has an entrance to the railway station.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 13, 2013)

Another Forum is claiming that the White Hart is going to be run by "the mini WCW pub group" who say it is going to be a



> "Decent, clean, welcoming pub serving good ale – and food in the new year".



The first pub in the group is The Libertine at Borough.

That's all my gossip.


----------



## Winot (Nov 13, 2013)

T & P said:


> I'm not sure, and a good question. All I know is that OU is going to go ballistic, since he claims Tulse Hill does not exist as an area, and gets really crossed just by discussing it



Excellent rationale for a thread.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 13, 2013)

Tulse Hill Station is on the edge of the hill so it should be referred to as North West Norwood.


----------



## Smick (Nov 13, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Another Forum is claiming that the White Hart is going to be run by "the mini WCW pub group" who say it is going to be a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I walked past the Libertine every day for a year. I never went in but it looks nice.

I hope they don't bring Borough High Street prices with them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Smick said:


> West Norwood fire station is definitely West Norwood and not Tulse Hill but Elm Park Rd is on the other side of the railway and has an entrance to the railway station.



Avenue Park Road?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

my TH definition is from Upper Tulse Hill, the gyratory - up to the Railway bridge which crosses Norwood Road by the wierd fish spa/healthy eating shop.  Then up to Hillside Road on the West from Palace Road, or the Railway bridge on Leigham Vale.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 13, 2013)

Smick said:


> I walked past the Libertine every day for a year. I never went in but it looks nice.
> 
> I hope they don't bring Borough High Street prices with them.



I heard that too re the Borough pub. Looks decent enough and I reckon the Railway could do with some competition. Would be nice to have a normal boozer with decent service, a couple of nice ales and some half decent food. 

Let's face it, the Railway is actually bloody expensive and so as long as it's cheaper than that I don't mind.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> my TH definition is from Upper Tulse Hill, the gyratory - up to the Railway bridge which crosses Norwood Road by the wierd fish spa/healthy eating shop.  Then up to Hillside Road on the West from Palace Road, or the Railway bridge on Leigham Vale.



I'd go to the end of Tulse Hill proper, just past Brazas but before the Hoot. Agree re the bridge. Past there it's WN.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2013)

T & P said:


> Yay!
> 
> Now, somebody gossip about something....


Two very, very good looking men have just moved into our street. I am trying to work out whether they are a couple or housemates. Is that gossip?


leanderman said:


> We in Lower Tulse Hill will look on and admire


You're Brixton. You can only aspire to Tulse Hill


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

discobastard said:


> I'd go to the end of Tulse Hill proper, just past Brazas but before the Hoot. Agree re the bridge. Past there it's WN.



I used to live down that end and would say it's definitely Brixton personally.. Tulse Hill - the road - certainly.. but not Tulse Hill the place iyswim..


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2013)

Never thought people would be competing to be in tulse hill 

But when I first moved to Brixton Road, opposite ish the Jamm, it was listed as the Oval as no one wanted to admit to living in Brixton. So the world turns...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't think anyone really is competing to be in Tulse Hill are they?...

don't come here - it's rubbish!!!


----------



## discobastard (Nov 13, 2013)

Got some time off this week so went into Creative Aroma yesterday. Had a decent enough coffee and they also have some good looking sandwiches and nice pastries. Nice enough space and free wifi, though not the greatest 

Today I dropped in to Lazy Rhubarb and had a chat with the owner. Very nice guy, GREAT coffee and a really nice spot. Eventually he's going to be open till 8pm, doing some ready meals and stuff, which is great, would far rather spend my money there than at the Co-op or the proposed Tesco (I cook a lot myself but some nights just get home too late). Am hoping it means that Station Rise will come alive a bit more once the White Hart picks up its game. 

Don't think this is 'gentrification' per se, just some variety in an area that's previously been a bit of a dead spot. And there's nothing wrong with that IMHO.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I used to live down that end and would say it's definitely Brixton personally.. Tulse Hill - the road - certainly.. but not Tulse Hill the place iyswim..


I do.  I'm just obsessed with the ribs at Brazas


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Got some time off this week so went into Creative Aroma yesterday. Had a decent enough coffee and they also have some good looking sandwiches and nice pastries. Nice enough space and free wifi, though not the greatest
> 
> Today I dropped in to Lazy Rhubarb and had a chat with the owner. Very nice guy, GREAT coffee and a really nice spot. Eventually he's going to be open till 8pm, doing some ready meals and stuff, which is great, would far rather spend my money there than at the Co-op or the proposed Tesco (I cook a lot myself but some nights just get home too late). Am hoping it means that Station Rise will come alive a bit more once the White Hart picks up its game.
> 
> Don't think this is 'gentrification' per se, just some variety in an area that's previously been a bit of a dead spot. And there's nothing wrong with that IMHO.



I have been checking out his menu and it does look good.  Again, I'm really unlikely to be using it - since I live close enough to make my own sandwiches and tea - but I did see he's stocking my favourite cheese, so I might pop in for that.  Also, to be fair, his sandwich/food menu looks amazing from what he's been saying on FB.  It seems he used to work at Blackbird Bakery.  

I've got a soft spot for the Co Op though - or rather the staff there.


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Two very, very good looking men have just moved into our street. I am trying to work out whether they are a couple or housemates. Is that gossip?


 Not yet. But keep us informed of any developments. I think you should knock on their door with the proverbial 'welcome to the neighbourhood' cake and report back


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

discobastard said:


> I do.  I'm just obsessed with the ribs at Brazas



I spent quite a while trying to persuade Brazas to open up a branch up near us when we moved... they, wisely, went to Market Row instead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Two very, very good looking men have just moved into our street. I am trying to work out whether they are a couple or housemates. Is that gossip?



I _think_ that's chitter chatter...


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't think anyone really is competing to be in Tulse Hill are they?...
> 
> don't come here - it's rubbish!!!


Estate agents would tell you that any street in the area with an SE24 postcode, no matter if only 20 metres from the gyratory and the Tulse Hill Tavern, is located in 'Herne Hill', so I guess the area is not as yet seen as fashionable.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I spent quite a while trying to persuade Brazas to open up a branch up near us when we moved... they, wisely, went to Market Row instead.



I went to Prima Donna in Brixton and had the ribs, they were awful. But they're still exactly the same in Brazas (I.e. awesome).  I think it's the old chef who now has the place. 

And *totally* worth the bus ride from Tulse Hill station.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 13, 2013)

discobastard said:


> I went to Prima Donna in Brixton and had the ribs ...



Try the ribs in The Joint (BYO) in Brixton Village. Astounding


----------



## discobastard (Nov 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Two very, very good looking men have just moved into our street. I am trying to work out whether they are a couple or housemates. Is that gossip?



Totally. One of my neighbours is selling either sex or drugs, there are too many strange many arriving that aren't entirely sure of the door they are looking for. And I really fancy my other neighbour, whom I know is single. Just a bit too shy to ask her out on a date.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

discobastard said:


> I went to Prima Donna in Brixton and had the ribs, they were awful. But they're still exactly the same in Brazas (I.e. awesome).  I think it's the old chef who now has the place.
> 
> And *totally* worth the bus ride from Tulse Hill station.



no - the old chef and his brother are running Prima Donna now.  The family who used to own Brazas sold it to someone else.  Strange that the ribs in PD were awful - same chef (unless he had someone else cooking for him that day).


----------



## discobastard (Nov 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Try the ribs in The Joint (BYO) in Brixton Village. Astounding


They have some stiff competition at Brazas but I will most certainly check em out next week and report back. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

T & P said:


> Estate agents would tell you that any street in the area with an SE24 postcode, no matter if only 20 metres from the gyratory and the Tulse Hill Tavern, is located in 'Herne Hill', so I guess the area is not as yet seen as fashionable.



ditto SE21.... West Dulwich..


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I've got a soft spot for the Co Op though - or rather the staff there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


>



 I'm not sure what that means?  Don't you like them?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I have been checking out his menu and it does look good.  Again, I'm really unlikely to be using it - since I live close enough to make my own sandwiches and tea - but I did see he's stocking my favourite cheese, so I might pop in for that.  Also, to be fair, his sandwich/food menu looks amazing from what he's been saying on FB.  It seems he used to work at Blackbird Bakery.
> 
> I've got a soft spot for the Co Op though - or rather the staff there.



Yes, he did. He's been planning this for a while and he's taking a big leap of faith. It's really nice to see somebody making and effort. Deserves some support and I hope he does well. 

I got a soft spot for the Co-op too. And there are some staff members there that I've been seeing and chatting to for the past six years. But they're inconsistent, sometimes they're very friendly, sometimes they barely acknowledge you. Stop asking if I have a Co-op card, you KNOW I have a Co-op card. The food is ok but they aren't cheap and they always run out of the stuff you want.  IMHO if you want to be known for being an ethical business and draw people in like that you need to get the basics right first.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 13, 2013)

they are bonkers on the whole - I find it a deeply depressing and frustrating place to shop of an early evening when the queue can stretch all the way down the chocolate isle before anyone notices it and hops on the till
every so often there is a member of staff who's a bit lively - usually one of the lovely ladies and gents during the mid morning shift

when I've been shopping somewhere nearly every day for 3 years I would hope someone would recognise me and at least smile and there's one of the staff who sometimes just does the whole transaction without talking to me or acknowledging me and I find it dispiriting and rude
I am sure they have plenty of customers who never acknowledge them but I'm not one of them


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 13, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> they are bonkers on the whole - I find it a deeply depressing and frustrating place to shop of an early evening when the queue can stretch all the way down the chocolate isle before anyone notices it and hops on the till
> every so often there is a member of staff who's a bit lively - usually one of the lovely ladies and gents during the mid morning shift
> 
> when I've been shopping somewhere nearly every day for 3 years I would hope someone would recognise me and at least smile and there's one of the staff who sometimes just does the whole transaction without talking to me or acknowledging me and I find it dispiriting and rude
> I am sure they have plenty of customers who never acknowledge them but I'm not one of them


should name this thread tulse hill moaning


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

I have to say, I don't ever drop in of an early evening because that's when I'm feeding and putting the kids to bed - I think on the one or two occasions I have done there were queues - I suppose from commuters dropping in on their way home - so that doesn't really affect me.  They do tend to have a LOT of marked down food (but you have to check 'cos sometimes it's only 10p or something).  They also have a decentish cider selection for a small store.  There's a couple of the older ladies in there I particularly like and we chat and recently a rather handsome young man, who's friendly too.  I'm almost always with kids and I find people treat me very differently with a toddler and baby than when I'm alone (ie they're much chattier).  The same can be said of anywhere really.  They're like dogs really - a great conversation starter.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 13, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> they are bonkers on the whole - I find it a deeply depressing and frustrating place to shop of an early evening when the queue can stretch all the way down the chocolate isle before anyone notices it and hops on the till
> every so often there is a member of staff who's a bit lively - usually one of the lovely ladies and gents during the mid morning shift
> 
> when I've been shopping somewhere nearly every day for 3 years I would hope someone would recognise me and at least smile and there's one of the staff who sometimes just does the whole transaction without talking to me or acknowledging me and I find it dispiriting and rude
> I am sure they have plenty of customers who never acknowledge them but I'm not one of them



Totally agree with everything you've said. They can't see how long the queues are from the tills. I've heard them calling for extra staff three times before somebody begrudgingly ambles slowly down to open another till. Achingly slowly. 

Not fair to name names but there are some lovely people that work there, but just so inconsistent. Though to be fair, there aren't any other places to shop nearby, it must be utterly relentless when the trains empty out and everybody piles in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

we are gossiping _the fuck_ out of this thread...


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Totally. One of my neighbours is selling either sex or drugs, there are too many strange many arriving that aren't entirely sure of the door they are looking for. And I really fancy my other neighbour, whom I know is single. Just a bit too shy to ask her out on a date.


Oh, go on! Be brave 

A tulse hill love story would be proper gossip


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I have to say, I don't ever drop in of an early evening because that's when I'm feeding and putting the kids to bed - I think on the one or two occasions I have done there were queues - I suppose from commuters dropping in on their way home - so that doesn't really affect me.  They do tend to have a LOT of marked down food (but you have to check 'cos sometimes it's only 10p or something).  They also have a decentish cider selection for a small store.  There's a couple of the older ladies in there I particularly like and we chat and recently a rather handsome young man, who's friendly too.  I'm almost always with kids and I find people treat me very differently with a toddler and baby than when I'm alone (ie they're much chattier).  The same can be said of anywhere really.  They're like dogs really - a great conversation starter.


This- I get chatted too much more with Mantito. And there are a couple of older ladies who are v chatty and sweet with the baby, but didn't recognise me from before (weekly visits through pregnancy Buying the same chocolate desserts in bulk )


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Tulse Hill Station is on the edge of the hill so it should be referred to as North West Norwood.


A number of places round the station have I <3 west Norwood stickers in the windows. That whole 'pretending to be somewhere you aren't' thing is a veryLondon  disease


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I _think_ that's chitter chatter...


I am going to start wearing makeup when I take out the bins...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> I am going to start wearing makeup when I take out the bins...



Have you still got your bins?.. 'cos round these parts and Streatham they all got taken and replaced with thin bins and food caddies - only the whole thing was a monumental cock up... known locally as "bingate"...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Have you still got your bins?.. 'cos round these parts and Streatham they all got taken and replaced with thin bins and food caddies - only the whole thing was a monumental cock up... known locally as "bingate"...


yes there didn't seem to be any communication about it
Nanker Phelge  just noticed that once there were three bins in the flats and then there were two....like musical bins
there's four flats in the building - that could add up to 10 adults all told whereas next door has 1 bin per two adults


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> yes there didn't seem to be any communication about it
> Nanker Phelge  just noticed that once there were three bins in the flats and then there were two....like musical bins
> there's four flats in the building - that could add up to 10 adults all told whereas next door has 1 bin per two adults



they took ours.. flytipped all the rubbish that had been in the bin under the "no flytipping sign", then didn't bring us a new one for over a week.  Apparently some people still don't have a bin - and all kinds of other cock ups in between.  The road is covered in crap.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2013)

Each house on our street has a bin. But I am a noob.

tendril , Boudicca can you shed light?

Ooh- and Boudicca I have your cake tin. That may not be sufficiently interesting to count as gossip...


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2013)

discobastard said:


> I got a soft spot for the Co-op too. And there are some staff members there that I've been seeing and chatting to for the past six years. But they're inconsistent, sometimes they're very friendly, sometimes they barely acknowledge you.


 There is certainly one employee of female persuasion who fits that pattern perfectly


----------



## Manter (Nov 14, 2013)

T & P said:


> There is certainly one employee of female persuasion who fits that pattern perfectly




Do we already have a tulse hill love affair?


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 14, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Totally agree with everything you've said. They can't see how long the queues are from the tills. I've heard them calling for extra staff three times before somebody begrudgingly ambles slowly down to open another till. Achingly slowly.
> 
> Not fair to name names but there are some lovely people that work there, but just so inconsistent. Though to be fair, there aren't any other places to shop nearby, it must be utterly relentless when the trains empty out and everybody piles in.


An advantage of the long queues is that you can read the newspapers without paying for them.


----------



## Smick (Nov 14, 2013)

T & P said:


> There is certainly one employee of female persuasion who fits that pattern perfectly


 
There's one older lady, whose name I won't mention, who can get very shouty and brusque, but is often very friendly and maternal. As a result, I take great pleasure in both moods. I saw her trying to chat up a gentleman once.

Also a very friendly wee girl who works the weekend only. I try to engage her in conversation but get only a very shy smile.


----------



## tendril (Nov 14, 2013)

Manter said:


> Each house on our street has a bin. But I am a noob.
> 
> tendril , Boudicca can you shed light?
> 
> Ooh- and Boudicca I have your cake tin. That may not be sufficiently interesting to count as gossip...


what's the question?


----------



## Manter (Nov 14, 2013)

tendril said:


> what's the question?


Bins. Did we suffer from bingate?


----------



## tendril (Nov 14, 2013)

Manter said:


> Bins. Did we suffer from bingate?


dunno what bingate is. We still have ours (but I did etch the house number into it). We've been here 3 years and had our original bin nicked the first week, but lambeth were pronto on getting a replacement and it's been safe so far


----------



## boohoo (Nov 14, 2013)

tendril said:


> dunno what bingate is. We still have ours (but I did etch the house number into it). We've been here 3 years and had our original bin nicked the first week, but lambeth were pronto on getting a replacement and it's been safe so far



What do people do with nicked bins? When my parents first moved to Stockwell back in 1977, their bins got nicked (although they were the nice metal type back then)


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 14, 2013)

tendril said:


> dunno what bingate is. We still have ours (but I did etch the house number into it). We've been here 3 years and had our original bin nicked the first week, but lambeth were pronto on getting a replacement and it's been safe so far


We got a bigger one. And a little one for food.

Bingate _proper_ is in Stretham.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 14, 2013)

Manter said:


> Each house on our street has a bin. But I am a noob.
> 
> tendril , Boudicca can you shed light?
> 
> Ooh- and Boudicca I have your cake tin. That may not be sufficiently interesting to count as gossip...


I have definitely read somewhere that they are planning to give us smaller bins and a food waste thingy.  Probably in that Lambeth propaganda magazine.

(Will pm re suitable time to pick up cake tin.)


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 14, 2013)

boohoo said:


> What do people do with nicked bins? When my parents first moved to Stockwell back in 1977, their bins got nicked (although they were the nice metal type back then)


Where my Dad is in Hertfordshire, they have bins in a very fetching shade of purple.  I have been tempted to stick one in the boot of the car and bring it back to Lambeth.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 14, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> (Will pm re suitable time to pick up cake tin.)



People on here swap cake tins? .


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 14, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> People on here swap cake tins .


No, we swap CAKE, silly.


----------



## Winot (Nov 14, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> We got a bigger one. And a little one for food.
> 
> Bingate _proper_ is in Stretham.



Jeez that's badly written.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 14, 2013)

Winot said:


> Jeez that's badly written.


Lib Dems innit.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 14, 2013)

But still better than getting all of our information from the council PR machine.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 14, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> yes there didn't seem to be any communication about it
> Nanker Phelge  just noticed that once there were three bins in the flats and then there were two....like musical bins
> there's four flats in the building - that could add up to 10 adults all told whereas next door has 1 bin per two adults



There's three again now. I nicked one from a house with about 10.....we got food bins this morning too.

We tend to do more recycling waste than anything else though....


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2013)

Bingate has been rolled out across Streatham and W. Norwood - it's a Lambeth wide initiative.  Various forums have set up "binwatch"... big bins are being taken and replaced with slimline bins and food caddies.  All done in as cack-handed a fashion as possible.  I expect there will be protests of unprecedented volume in Brixton when it happens there - Yuppie Bins Out etc..


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 14, 2013)

Official details here:
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/RubbishWasteRecycling/ChangesToWasteRecycling.htm


----------



## Manter (Nov 14, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Official details here:
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/RubbishWasteRecycling/ChangesToWasteRecycling.htm


That says 'low rise housing'. So not houses? Or only short houses???!


----------



## Manter (Nov 14, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's three again now. I nicked one from a house with about 10.....we got food bins this morning too.
> 
> We tend to do more recycling waste than anything else though....


Yeah, I have piles and piles of recycling bags most weeks. And they just sit around on the street looking scruffy


----------



## ringo (Nov 14, 2013)

discobastard said:


> I heard that too re the Borough pub. Looks decent enough and I reckon the Railway could do with some competition. Would be nice to have a normal boozer with decent service, a couple of nice ales and some half decent food.
> 
> Let's face it, the Railway is actually bloody expensive and so as long as it's cheaper than that I don't mind.



I'm hoping the Antic (?) place they want to open up by the garage (currently This & That) will also consider decent beer and food. 

The beer is good in the Youngs pub up by Travis Perkins as well, not tried eating there though.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 14, 2013)

Manter said:


> Yeah, I have piles and piles of recycling bags most weeks. And they just sit around on the street looking scruffy


Me too. So do lots of people on the street. Sometime the foxes come for them and stuff gets strewn everywhere. Certain households  just leave it there, it's really disgusting. 

We got our food bins yesterday with a little leaflet. Not read it yet, but it just means more stuff piled up out front, and we already have bags everywhere. Not great.


----------



## Smick (Nov 14, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Me too. So do lots of people on the street. Sometime the foxes come for them and stuff gets strewn everywhere. Certain households  just leave it there, it's really disgusting.
> 
> We got our food bins yesterday with a little leaflet. Not read it yet, but it just means more stuff piled up out front, and we already have bags everywhere. Not great.


 
You get idiots putting empty cat food cans in their recycling bags without washing them or some other kind of food and of course the foxes are going to go after them. Foxes seem to exist in a state of semi-starvation. I imagine that the recycling process doesn't take too knidly to cat food in it either. I don't reckon these new bins are going to do much to help that.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> Two very, very good looking men have just moved into our street. I am trying to work out whether they are a couple or housemates. Is that gossip?
> 
> You're Brixton. You can only aspire to Tulse Hill


 
Me and my mate have moved into the area recently!


----------



## Manter (Nov 15, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Me and my mate have moved into the area recently!


Oh dear, this could be very embarrassing....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> Oh dear, this could be very embarrassing....


 
Dont worry, we aren't a couple. And my mate has a girlfriend anyway, so, what d'ya reckon, Railway at 8pm tonite?!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Me and my mate have moved into the area recently!



haha.. this is a wonderfully optimistic post..


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Dont worry, we aren't a couple. And my mate has a girlfriend anyway, so, what d'ya reckon, Railway at 8pm tonite?!



and this even more so...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 15, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> and this even more so...


 
i thought this was partially a dating website?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i thought this was partially a dating website?



actually there are quite a few urban relationships/marriages/babies...

but I think people generally put in a bit more effort... 

I like your sense of optimism though.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 15, 2013)

do you reckon if i took an urban75 female to Brixton Village for the evening, they may be impressed and potentially 'put out'?


----------



## Winot (Nov 15, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> do you reckon if i took an urban75 female to Brixton Village for the evening, they may be impressed and potentially 'put out'?


 
I'd say they'd either put out or be put out.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> do you reckon if i took an urban75 female to Brixton Village for the evening, they may be impressed and potentially 'put out'?



 I'm sure they'll be queuing up...


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 15, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> do you reckon if i took an urban75 female to Brixton Village for the evening, they may be impressed and potentially 'put out'?


You'll have to give us a bit of an idea on what you are looking for so that we can put forward suitable candidates.


----------



## Smick (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd nearly be tempted to head to the Railway at 8 to see if I can spot this lothario. I might even get some tips, although as a married father they wouldn't be much use.


----------



## Smick (Nov 15, 2013)

Today I've seen a retro football table in the White Hart.I presume it's on its way in and not its way out.


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Dont worry, we aren't a couple. And my mate has a girlfriend anyway, so, what d'ya reckon, Railway at 8pm tonite?!


I'm sorry, I couldn't possibly meet a man who spells tonight 'tonite'.  
That and I'm 5 hours too late....


----------



## clandestino (Nov 16, 2013)

Is there anywhere to get keys cut in Tulse Hill or West Norwood?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2013)

There's a key cutter the at bottom of the approach to Tulse Hill station. Next to Brown's Taxis.


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2013)

Great guy he is too. Cheap and helpful although doesn't open until after the station commuter rush.

Maybe Japanese, going by his appearance.


----------



## simonSW2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rhubarb coffee = spectactular.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 16, 2013)

discobastard said:


> There's a key cutter the at bottom of the approach to Tulse Hill station. Next to Brown's Taxis.



Great thanks. Just got back from there. Lovely walk in the sunshine this morning.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Rhubarb coffee = spectactular.


Yeah it's great.  And they have full cream milk aka 'special stuff'


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 16, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Yeah it's great.  And they have full cream milk aka 'special stuff'


But do they have any _furniture_ yet?

They seem to be using one of those tables normally used for pasting wallpaper.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> But do they have any _furniture_ yet?
> 
> They seem to be using one of those tables normally used for pasting wallpaper.


Granted it does look a bit sparse, but yes, they have some nice tables, benches and some high stools for the window seats.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2013)

I think they're still in the process of setting up - they were asking around for a tall ladder this week so they could paint their sign.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2013)

This thread is a disgrace


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> This thread is a disgrace


You make a strong point, I have to say.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2013)

Smick said:


> Today I've seen a retro football table in the White Hart.I presume it's on its way in and not its way out.


This I like.


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2013)

discobastard said:


> This I like.


 If they start calling it Fußball or foosball or whatever Americans call it, I won't be so happy.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2013)

Smick said:


> If they start calling it Fußball or foosball or whatever Americans call it, I won't be so happy.


Table footie or bust.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 17, 2013)

This thread is a hipster's plimsoll.

I want my thread back.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Does anyone know of any pubs/restaurants opening on Christmas Day and serving food within walking distance to Tulse Hill station (last year the Railway wasn't open)?  We can walk a fair way, or cycle if not too much booze is consumed.  We'll have 2 v. young kids with us though - so not too far.. Brixton/Dulwich/Streatham.


----------



## Smick (Nov 18, 2013)

There is reduced price drink in the Co at the moment.

Bottles of Tullamore Dew for £8.50, Co-op brand Irish whiskey half bottle for £4.50, Co-op brand gin or vodka at £6.50 and Co-op vermouth at £3.10 per bottle.

Saw those big bottles of 10 year old Bushmills with a reduced label but it was still behind the counter.


----------



## Breakz (Nov 18, 2013)

New to the forum, been living in tulse hill for just over 6 months!

Do we know what direction the white hart is going? Is it a simple refurb with all the locals flocking back once re-opens or will it aim to compete with the railway?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2013)

Breakz said:


> New to the forum, been living in tulse hill for just over 6 months!
> 
> Do we know what direction the white hart is going? Is it a simple refurb with all the locals flocking back once re-opens or will it aim to compete with the railway?



They have sofas, table football and plants. It's a fucking revolution, man!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2013)

....and they've chopped the old bar up, I noticed yesterday!


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2013)

Breakz said:


> New to the forum, been living in tulse hill for just over 6 months!
> 
> Do we know what direction the white hart is going? Is it a simple refurb with all the locals flocking back once re-opens or will it aim to compete with the railway?


 
I reckon there will be copies of the Observer casually sitting around on a Sunday for people to peruse while eating a £13 roast dinner and sipping on a nice cotes du rhone.

I'd say if the locals want some of that, they'll be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2013)

Smick said:


> I reckon there will be copies of the Observer casually sitting around on a Sunday for people to peruse while eating a £13 roast dinner and sipping on a nice cotes du rhone.
> 
> I'd say if the locals want some of that, they'll be welcomed with open arms.


Don't forget the retro board games


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2013)

Smick said:


> I reckon there will be copies of the Observer casually sitting around on a Sunday for people to peruse while eating a £13 roast dinner and sipping on a nice cotes du rhone.
> 
> I'd say if the locals want some of that, they'll be welcomed with open arms.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2013)

Winot said:


> Sounds good to me.


 The Railway does exactly the same though. And if you fancy venturing further afield, so does the Rosendale and the Florence.

Although I suppose there is no guarantee that that is what they're doing, just me mouthing off, and the Libertine only does pizza.


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2013)

Does anyone know what the little CCTV car at the bottom of Leigham Vale is on the lookout for? I thought it was maybe people turning right onto Norwood Rd from the left lane but the camera seems to be pointing in the other direction.

They are always there and I'm quite keen not to get a fine but if I don't know what they are looking for, I can't avoid doing it.


----------



## Winot (Nov 20, 2013)

Smick said:


> Does anyone know what the little CCTV car at the bottom of Leigham Vale is on the lookout for? I thought it was maybe people turning right onto Norwood Rd from the left lane but the camera seems to be pointing in the other direction.
> 
> They are always there and I'm quite keen not to get a fine but if I don't know what they are looking for, I can't avoid doing it.



Eh? Why not just stick to the rules?


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2013)

Winot said:


> Eh? Why not just stick to the rules?


 Eh? Because I don't know which particular rule they are enforcing, hence my post.

Let me guess, you are one of these "nothing to hide, nothing to fear" types who is happy to have authorities put CCTV in every corner of your life because you never act illegally and therefore you can never experience the negativity of their ubiquity. And you'll probably follow this up with "if it saves just one life, it is worth it".


----------



## Winot (Nov 20, 2013)

Smick said:


> Eh? Because I don't know which particular rule they are enforcing, hence my post.
> 
> Let me guess, you are one of these "nothing to hide, nothing to fear" types who is happy to have authorities put CCTV in every corner of your life because you never act illegally and therefore you can never experience the negativity of their ubiquity. And you'll probably follow this up with "if it saves just one life, it is worth it".



Not at all; I assumed you were talking about road traffic offences.

Edit to add: what laws were you considering breaking?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm gonna shit in someone's handbag latter.


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2013)

<<reconsiders leaving the house>>


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 20, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Dont worry, we aren't a couple. And my mate has a girlfriend anyway, so, what d'ya reckon, Railway at 8pm tonite?!


 
So, i was ruthlessly stood up at the Railway on Friday in the end. there i was, casually leaning at the bar with an overpriced Peroni looking cool, with my best shirt and a splash of Ralph Lauren Polo on and.....nothing.

that wasnt very nice now was it urban75ers! i guess i picked the wrong area to move to when i picked Tulse Hill? i am now going to go and gentrify somewhere north of the river instead, or somewhere evev more bleak, like Catford for instance.

on the plus side of things, i instead copped off with not one, but THREE of those ridculously good looking but incredibly slow pint pouring barmaids. so stick that in yer pipe and smoke it!


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> So, i was ruthlessly stood up at the Railway on Friday in the end. there i was, casually leaning at the bar with an overpriced Peroni looking cool, with my best shirt and a splash of Ralph Lauren Polo on and.....nothing.
> 
> that wasnt very nice now was it urban75ers! i guess i picked the wrong area to move to when i picked Tulse Hill? i am now going to go and gentrify somewhere north of the river instead, or somewhere evev more bleak, like Catford for instance.
> 
> on the plus side of things, i instead copped off with not one, but THREE of those ridculously good looking but incredibly slow pint pouring barmaids. so stick that in yer pipe and smoke it!


 If I were a girl, I'd go with you in an instant!


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2013)

Winot said:


> Not at all; I assumed you were talking about road traffic offences.
> 
> Edit to add: what laws were you considering breaking?


 I don't really consider breaking laws but sometimes it just happens. Drinking in public, blocking a yellow box junction, the odd murder here or there. Same as most people.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2013)

Almost certainly to do with a yellow box junction. And yes, given local councils' ultra aggressive tactics regarding those, it pays to be extra cautious around them.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 20, 2013)

T & P said:


> Almost certainly to do with a yellow box junction. And yes, given local councils' ultra aggressive tactics regarding those, it pays to be extra cautious around them.



Seems fair to me. If drivers ignored box junctions with impunity, it would not help.


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Seems fair to me. If drivers ignored box junctions with impunity, it would not help.


 You can't always account for what other road users are going to do though. It just takes some idiot to randomly stop to let a passenger out and you find yourself stuck in one. The only way to avoid a fine is to drive to the edge, wait until the car in front has got the whole way through and then proceed once he has moved a car length beyond. I do this at the Beamish McGlue junction in West Norwood as there is always a CCTV car there and I get people behind tooting their horns because the lights are green.

At the bottom of Leigham Vale there is no box junction though.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Seems fair to me. If drivers ignored box junctions with impunity, it would not help.


Discretion could and should be used, however. A driver who blatantly drives into already stationary traffic and happily stops in a junction box waiting for it to clear deserves a fine. A driver who starts to drive through with the traffic in front also moving but gets caught out when a car further ahead suddenly stops and cause all the vehicles behind also to stop, and spends all of three seconds in the box and clears it completely well before the lights change and the cross traffic start moving, does _not_ deserve to get a ticket. Not anymore than someone caught with a single ecstasy tablet deserves 5 years in jail for possession of an A-class drug, which the law would allow to. But Lambeth have long liked to play cunts when it comes to traffic management.


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2013)

Smick said:


> I don't really consider breaking laws but sometimes it just happens. Drinking in public, blocking a yellow box junction, the odd murder here or there. Same as most people.


I've never accidentally murdered anyone.  I always meant it


----------



## BrummieinLondon (Nov 20, 2013)

Fairly new to the area (March) and new member of urban 75.
Wanted to revisit the subject of The Railway... Must have had some noise complaints or had change in rules due to residential space opposite.
Was there a couple of weeks ago and had a bit of an altercation with some hostile bouncers. Haven't been back since!

Interested to hear others thoughts on the matter or if I'm being too sensitive  !


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2013)

Tell you what I noticed last time I was at the Railway: The covered bit of the garden is now very much an indoors space in the winter. Fully enclosed and heated. Very nice.


----------



## BrummieinLondon (Nov 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Tell you what I noticed last time I was at the Railway: The covered bit of the garden is now very much an indoors space in the winter. Fully enclosed and heated. Very nice.



I must admit - had only been in the summer as wasn't in the area last winter. 
Was wondering how they would manage the transition! Seems they have done pretty well...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2013)

BrummieinLondon said:


> I must admit - had only been in the summer as wasn't in the area last winter.
> Was wondering how they would manage the transition! Seems they have done pretty well...


The walls are all demountable panels, so it'll go back to being just a roof.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 20, 2013)

The Railway is a place old Albert regulars go to die....


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 20, 2013)

Smick said:


> You can't always account for what other road users are going to do though. It just takes some idiot to randomly stop to let a passenger out and you find yourself stuck in one. The only way to avoid a fine is to drive to the edge, wait until the car in front has got the whole way through and then proceed once he has moved a car length beyond. I do this at the Beamish McGlue junction in West Norwood as there is always a CCTV car there and I get people behind tooting their horns because the lights are green.
> 
> At the bottom of Leigham Vale there is no box junction though.


Get the bus like the rest of us.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Smick - it's there because Leigham Vale is a 20mph zone but lots of people break that rule coming down towards the junction/going up from the junction.


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2013)

Fair enough. I didn't think that the council could police speed limits. I always do 20 round here anyway. Some idiots overtake and then have to slow down for the speed bumps whereas at 20, I plough on without slowing down and catch them up.

I've got a Northern Ireland license and the cops don't seem to do anything to those when caught but the council fine you regardless. My wife got away scot free when breaking the red light at Streatham Hill station but had to pay the fine for turning right out of Streatham Lidl car park.


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Get the bus like the rest of us.


I do. But have a car too. it's 11 years old. I took it to Panos in Tulse Hill. It had done 2,000 miles in 12 months. I reckon between tax, mot, insurance, repairs and petrol it cost me £1,500. 75p a mile! Could probably have done taxis and first class train travel instead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Smick said:


> Fair enough. I didn't think that the council could police speed limits. I always do 20 round here anyway. Some idiots overtake and then have to slow down for the speed bumps whereas at 20, I plough on without slowing down and catch them up.



oh well maybe I'm wrong then, I didn't know that.. I assumed it was for speeding.  It could be parking infractions, mobile phone users or policing the yellow line maybe?  Tons of people park there and then take the train from Tulse Hill - so you do see all kinds of crap stuff.  The yellow line on the train line sign could easily catch people out who stop momentarily.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 20, 2013)

I might just ask him next time I see him - he's always in there reading the newspaper/playing games on his phone etc..


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I might just ask him next time I see him - he's always in there reading the newspaper/playing games on his phone etc..


 I'm always tempted to take a picture of him slacking. See if he can take it as well as dishing it out.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 20, 2013)

Smick said:


> I'm always tempted to take a picture of him slacking. See if he can take it as well as dishing it out.


It's not quite the same, is it.


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> It's not quite the same, is it.


 Maybe if I extort £60 in exchange for not sending the picture of him slacking off to his boss.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2013)

That new cafe at the former Thresher's shop is always deserted whenever I walk past. I hope business is brisker in the afternoons because otherwise I give them three weeks...


----------



## Fingers (Nov 21, 2013)

I was having a drink in the Tulse tavern earlier and overheard some regulars discussing the fact that it was no longer under threat of being turned into a tesco.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 21, 2013)

Fingers said:


> I was having a drink in the Tulse tavern earlier and overheard some regulars discussing the fact that it was no longer under threat of being turned into a tesco.


Lucky we changed the thread title.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2013)

Fingers said:


> I was having a drink in the Tulse tavern earlier and overheard some regulars discussing the fact that it was no longer under threat of being turned into a tesco.


Great news if true. Not my first choice of a boozer, but fuck it disappearing and being replaced by a supermarket.


----------



## Smick (Nov 21, 2013)

T & P said:


> Great news if true. Not my first choice of a boozer, but fuck it disappearing and being replaced by a supermarket.


 I'd imagine that the disappearance of the WhiteHart as it was will put a few extra quid in the till at the THH with the regulars heading down there. A bit more money means you don't have to sell up.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Nov 21, 2013)

Smick said:


> I'd imagine that the disappearance of the WhiteHart as it was will put a few extra quid in the till at the THH with the regulars heading down there. A bit more money means you don't have to sell up.


Or maybe they have decided to convert it into a tyre shop.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> Or maybe they have decided to convert it into a tyre shop.



oh well that would be nice - it would match the other side of the road - look much more even.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 21, 2013)

Smick said:


> I'd imagine that the disappearance of the WhiteHart as it was will put a few extra quid in the till at the THH with the regulars heading down there. A bit more money means you don't have to sell up.



A lot of the hart locals were barred from the tulse...


----------



## Smick (Nov 21, 2013)

I thought that the White Hart attracted a better clientele. Maybe just more welcoming, but I never felt comfortable in the Tulse Hill.


----------



## Smick (Nov 22, 2013)

I was on the team that won the quiz in the Railway last night!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2013)

Smick said:


> I thought that the White Hart attracted a better clientele. Maybe just more welcoming, but I never felt comfortable in the Tulse Hill.



Tulse attracts people with terrible sniffles.

The Hart has a lot of life long local residents with decades of feuds and secrets and lies and other stuff that makes people occasionally flair up and lose their minds when alcohol is involved. This stuff goes largely unchallenged in the Hart (it's their business innit), whereas the guy in the Tulse don't put up with scraps and squabbling.

He even barred his own painter a decorator a couple of months back (I think there was a goodish reason).

All those blokes with colds manage to stay safe in there though....


----------



## leanderman (Nov 26, 2013)

Exciting developments in Lower Tulse Hill: a nail bar is going in next to the long-vacant dry cleaner next to News at Nine (opp new Sainsbury) and a coffee shop is vaguely talked of in the Costcutter, which has halved in size.


----------



## Smick (Nov 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Exciting developments in Lower Tulse Hill: a nail bar is going in next to the long-vacant dry cleaner next to News at Nine (opp new Sainsbury) and a coffee shop is vaguely talked of in the Costcutter, which has halved in size.


Saw that! 3 A4 bits of paper "open", "Soon" and "Nails".

I had my hair cut in Haircut Sir this evening. I love it. My only issue was that they could take me in the chair immediately. I usually like the wait; listen to the chatter and peruse the red-tops. As I am Tulse Hill station rather than Tulse Hill road I really should go to Cosy but Haircut Sir is too good.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 26, 2013)

Smick said:


> Saw that! 3 A4 bits of paper "open", "Soon" and "Nails".
> 
> I had my hair cut in Haircut Sir this evening. I love it. My only issue was that they could take me in the chair immediately. I usually like the wait; listen to the chatter and peruse the red-tops. As I am Tulse Hill station rather than Tulse Hill road I really should go to Cosy but Haircut Sir is too good.



Snap - had a £5 cut after lunch. 

Andy's kids are really warming to the job. Good luck to them


----------



## pugwash (Nov 29, 2013)

Smick said:


> Maybe if I extort £60 in exchange for not sending the picture of him slacking off to his boss.


I've seen him parked illegally too. Which might be justifiable if he wasn't also asleep.


----------



## Smick (Nov 29, 2013)

It's difficult not to be hostile towards those guys but I guess they're just trying to put food on the table, same as the rest of us. It's the council which has to answer for them.

Hopefully their sleeping or reading the paper will let one or two through the net.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 29, 2013)

pugwash said:


> I've seen him parked illegally too. Which might be justifiable if he wasn't also asleep.



meany...


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2013)

Excited by the new Christmas lights in Lower Tulse Hill, by the Hoot. £1,500 well spent!


----------



## Winot (Dec 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Excited by the new Christmas lights in Lower Tulse Hill, by the Hoot. £1,500 well spent!



A sop to make up for the lack of crossing?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 3, 2013)

Winot said:


> A sop to make up for the lack of crossing?



Doh yes. 

That is snarled up by official fears that a crossing would slow down all-important road traffic.


----------



## Winot (Dec 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Doh yes.
> 
> That is snarled up by official fears that a crossing would slow down all-important road traffic.



Now they'll just slow down in wonder at the Christmas lights.


----------



## Smick (Dec 3, 2013)

Stray observations in and around Tulse Hill Station:

Work has started in the main bar area of the White Hart
Work also ongoing in Norwood Travel.

It's strange, I don't think I have ever seen any activity in Norwood Travel until this evening. It looked quite peculiar with the lights on and a few people milling around inside.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2013)

Smick said:


> Stray observations in and around Tulse Hill Station:
> 
> Work has started in the main bar area of the White Hart
> Work also ongoing in Norwood Travel.
> ...



ooh.. I wonder what's going into Norwood Travel?  Up the road (should be in the other thread), I notice that Stapletons seems to have farmed out the old "Mine Bar" to someone else.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2013)

Spectacular number of police cars haring down tulse hill tonight. Can't normally hear them as we are halfway up the road, but it's pretty full on.... Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 3, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh.. I wonder what's going into Norwood Travel?  Up the road (should be in the other thread), I notice that Stapletons seems to have farmed out the old "Mine Bar" to someone else.


I just had a look in the window half an hour ago. Application to sell alcohol for consumption off the premises. Shurely not another off licence?  Next door to G7 and a few doors down from price cutter?


----------



## Smick (Dec 4, 2013)

G7 is a bit of a bastard so I am not concerned if he has his trade impacted.

I presume that any new offy will have to sell cans in a minimum of four whereas Pricecutter won't so Pricecutter will keep the alcoholics' trade with their single cans of spesh to drink down the side of the bookies.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2013)

discobastard said:


> I just had a look in the window half an hour ago. Application to sell alcohol for consumption off the premises. Shurely not another off licence?  Next door to G7 and a few doors down from price cutter?



oh that's a bit disappointing.  Gaijinboy and I were talking last night about what would be good to go in there and an off-licence wasn't one of the things we thought of.  There's shit loads of places to buy booze down there.  Thing is we've got most of what we need - so I'm not sure what would be good there.  A  bakers/veg shop/vets maybe?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oh that's a bit disappointing.  Gaijinboy and I were talking last night about what would be good to go in there and an off-licence wasn't one of the things we thought of.  There's shit loads of places to buy booze down there.  Thing is we've got most of what we need - so I'm not sure what would be good there.  A  bakers/veg shop/vets maybe?



Champagne and cheese emporium perhaps?!

It's kind of hard to think what's missing. I use the vet down by the corner on brockwell park - today in fact   A really good fish and chip shop would be nice.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Champagne and cheese emporium perhaps?!
> 
> It's kind of hard to think what's missing. I use the vet down by the corner on brockwell park - today in fact   A really good fish and chip shop would be nice.



 that's what gaijinboy said.. somehow can't see it...

we use Brockwell Vets down by HH station.

oooh yes.. a really nice fish and chip shop (even better if it did something veggie to go with the chips - although I do realise that this will never happen).  I passed Knights fish and chips this evening though and keep meaning to pop in one evening for fish and chips for everyone and chips for me.  Actually a toy shop would be both handy and a nightmare for us.  .


----------



## Smick (Dec 4, 2013)

My wife and I were discussing the same and couldn't think of an independent business we'd like. I don't want another bookies office, fried chicken or estate agent but can't think what else. I'd maybe like something that I would never use; a craft supplies shop or, as you said gg, a pet shop or vet. Something to put a bit of life in to the street.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2013)

I just had a little look at the sign again. Trading as Norwood Wines. Maybe its something a bit more upmarket with a bit more choice. Though to be fair the Co-op does pretty well with its booze selection. 

A decent curry house would be nice too.  Village masaleh is ok but don't use it much. Not been in the other one for a long time, wasn't a big fan of that either. Anybody been recently (the one by G7)?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2013)

...or a branch of Brazas


----------



## Smick (Dec 4, 2013)

Three curry houses in a row is a bit much. I'd rather the existing ones up their game.

How about a Japanese restaurant?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2013)

Smick said:


> Three curry houses in a row is a bit much. I'd rather the existing ones up their game.
> 
> How about a Japanese restaurant?



are you actually my husband?  This was his second suggestion.  There is basically nothing I would like more - but it would bankrupt me.  Also I'm not sure they could use it for a food place?  discobastard - I nagged the old Brazas people to open up here but they went for Brixton village instead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2013)

discobastard said:


> I just had a little look at the sign again. Trading as Norwood Wines. Maybe its something a bit more upmarket with a bit more choice. Though to be fair the Co-op does pretty well with its booze selection.
> 
> A decent curry house would be nice too.  Village masaleh is ok but don't use it much. Not been in the other one for a long time, wasn't a big fan of that either. Anybody been recently (the one by G7)?



Isn't Norwood wines the shop up opposite the garage (next to B&Q).. maybe they're moving?  If so, they're a pretty decent offie with some good ciders.  I like cider.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2013)

oh and a craft shop would be brilliant!  Really good!


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Isn't Norwood wines the shop up opposite the garage (next to B&Q).. maybe they're moving?  If so, they're a pretty decent offie with some good ciders.  I like cider.



Raspberry flavour Crabbies ginger beer is the one for me. Actually, the spiced orange version is even better. If you see it on sale let me know!


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Raspberry flavour Crabbies ginger beer is the one for me. Actually, the spiced orange version is even better. If you see it on sale let me know!


They sound gorgeous. Never tried them....


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2013)

I find those ginger beers and flavoured ciders far too sweet tbh (although I've not tried that particular one).. but of course I'll say if I see it.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I find those ginger beers and flavoured ciders far too sweet tbh (although I've not tried that particular one).. but of course I'll say if I see it.


Seriously, do the orange Crabbies. They are sweet but that ones awesome.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Seriously, do the orange Crabbies. They are sweet but that ones awesome.



well I don't need a lot of persuading to give a drink a try, so I'll keep an eye open for it.


----------



## Smick (Dec 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> are you actually my husband?  This was his second suggestion.  There is basically nothing I would like more - but it would bankrupt me.  Also I'm not sure they could use it for a food place?  discobastard - I nagged the old Brazas people to open up here but they went for Brixton village instead.


Brixton has to be the European capital of good Japanese food. I'd love some of it to move a bit south.

My boss, who lives in Maidstone, said to me. "The one thing Maidstone is missing is a Wagamama". I told him it is probably missing a decent Japanese restaurant and the two aren't the same.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2013)

Smick said:


> Brixton has to be the European capital of good Japanese food. I'd love some of it to move a bit south.
> 
> My boss, who lives in Maidstone, said to me. "The one thing Maidstone is missing is a Wagamama". I told him it is probably missing a decent Japanese restaurant and the two aren't the same.



when I first returned from Japan my, then, Japanese boyfriend came to visit.  He'd never been overseas before.  We went to wagamama.  He didn't realise until after we'd left that it was supposed to be Japanese.  I think he'd ordered soba tossed in olive oil or something.  To be fair, I quite like wagamama for what it is.  But I would love a more authentic place just down the road.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> are you actually my husband?  This was his second suggestion.  There is basically nothing I would like more - but it would bankrupt me.  Also I'm not sure they could use it for a food place?  discobastard - I nagged the old Brazas people to open up here but they went for Brixton village instead.



Something like Fujiyama would rock my world. Forget the curries and noodles, just keep bringing me tuna and salmon sashimi with ladles of wasabi until I tell you to stop


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't dislike fujiyama but I've always prefered Ichiban - a fair bit more authentic.  But I'd definitely settle for fujiyama!


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> when I first returned from Japan my, then, Japanese boyfriend came to visit.  He'd never been overseas before.  We went to wagamama.  He didn't realise until after we'd left that it was supposed to be Japanese.  I think he'd ordered soba tossed in olive oil or something.  To be fair, I quite like wagamama for what it is.  But I would love a more authentic place just down the road.



I resent places - tapas or Fujiyama-style - where you end up ordering plate after plate and being hit by a big bill


----------



## Smick (Dec 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> when I first returned from Japan my, then, Japanese boyfriend came to visit.  He'd never been overseas before.  We went to wagamama.  He didn't realise until after we'd left that it was supposed to be Japanese.  I think he'd ordered soba tossed in olive oil or something.  To be fair, I quite like wagamama for what it is.  But I would love a more authentic place just down the road.


 
I remember being in Tokyo by myself and being entirely unable to order food. Someone gave me a flyer for Subway and my plan was to rip an offer off, hand it over and get my sub, whatever it was. When I did it then I realised I was getting a tuna sub, which I don't like. I asked the guy did he speak English, which he did, explained my food choices and he puzzledly asked"Why did you order it then?" then paused and said "Oh! You can't read !"

So ordering western food in Japan is as perilous as your ex boyfriend's experience.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't dislike fujiyama but I've always prefered Ichiban - a fair bit more authentic.  But I'd definitely settle for fujiyama!


Must try that, never been.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> well I don't need a lot of persuading to give a drink a try, so I'll keep an eye open for it.



This is the dodger. If anybody sees it locally in large quantities, please inform the authorities (I.e. me).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2013)

fancy food, real beer and crafts 

You lot should move to Herne Hill.


----------



## Smick (Dec 5, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> fancy food, real beer and crafts
> 
> You lot should move to Herne Hill.


 
Not buying other peoples' crafts! Making your own. Not nearly so wanky. Plus I did say I wouldn't go in there. I just want something to keep the bookies away. I might prefer to live in Herne Hill though anyway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2013)

A proper butchers would be nice. I like meat.


----------



## T & P (Dec 5, 2013)

A nice bakery would be ace. The Co-op's bread offerings are not exactly great, and everything is gone by mid afternoon anyway.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)

yes.. a bakery - but not a really expensive one would be nice.

Crafts would be good for me as I am just beginning to get the never ending requests for dressing up costumes etc from daughter's school and having to sew buttons/repairs etc.  Plus being part of the U75 craft club means it would be useful for meet ups!  (I am shit at crafts generally but there are some damn find cooks and lovely people in craft club, so meet ups are always fun).  Oh and the kids love crafts - so yeah.. would be useful.


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I resent places - tapas or Fujiyama-style - where you end up ordering plate after plate and being hit by a big bill


 
Fujiyama's doesn't have to be that way though - I find a ramen is enough for me and they are about £8 iirc.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. a bakery - but not a really expensive one would be nice.
> 
> Crafts would be good for me as I am just beginning to get the never ending requests for dressing up costumes etc from daughter's school and having to sew buttons/repairs etc.  Plus being part of the U75 craft club means it would be useful for meet ups!  (I am shit at crafts generally but there are some damn find cooks and lovely people in craft club, so meet ups are always fun).  Oh and the kids love crafts - so yeah.. would be useful.



Check out my pinterest board of fancy dress ideas and nap one of the U75 crafty peeps to make you some things! 

http://www.pinterest.com/miller1302/fancy-dress-for-kids/


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Check out my pinterest board of fancy dress ideas and nap one of the U75 crafty peeps to make you some things!
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/miller1302/fancy-dress-for-kids/



ooh.. the mermaid's tail looks good.  I did try to do a mermaid once for an "under the sea" themed party, with help from eme for a shell necklace.  Everyone thought she was meant to be a pirate...  

love the lego too.. that's great!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh.. the mermaid's tale looks good.  I did try to do a mermaid once for an "under the sea" themed party, with help from eme for a shell necklace.  Everyone thought she was meant to be a pirate...
> 
> love the lego too.. that's great!



If I ever get any time I'd like to make a few of these. I loved the dressing up box as a kid if fact I remember my teacher passing comment on it.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 5, 2013)

Who said they wanted a Vets? yeah, that would really liven things up, a Vets!

lots of BTP at either end of the exits of Tulse Hill station yesterday evening, quite a few youths being detained and questioned. No sniffer dogs though, which is nice.

Maybe they were all at the Vets.


----------



## Smick (Dec 5, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Who said they wanted a Vets? yeah, that would really liven things up, a Vets!
> 
> lots of BTP at either end of the exits of Tulse Hill station yesterday evening, quite a few youths being detained and questioned. No sniffer dogs though, which is nice.
> 
> Maybe they were all at the Vets.


 
We don't want things livened up. That stretch is like an outdoor lunatic asylum as it stands. Just something which doesn't involve special brew, gambling or fried chicken.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 5, 2013)

I wouldnt mind it being livened up. Not sure exactly what would, and i agree on the chicken shop/special brew/bookies thing, but a f uckin _vets._ i genuinely couldnt think of anything more boring.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)

It was me who came up with a vets - I agree it's not the most exciting suggestion ever.    A dentist is even more boring than a vets I think.  Tons of things are more boring than a vets!  A vets would be useful though (for me and the cat lady down the road anyway).  To be fair (to me) I was trying to think of what could go in that particular shop - because it can't (I don't think) be a bar/restaurant or anything like that without some kind of change of use application.

But then, I'm not bothered about it being livened up either.  Just trying to think of what would be useful.  A really nice veg shop - although that shop up the other direction by The Electric Cafe with all the fruit/veg in bowls is really good.. he sells all sorts and all we've had has been nice.


----------



## Smick (Dec 5, 2013)

I think 5 a day was originally supposed to be a veg shop. Not sure if he is still doing that. Maybe it didn't make him any money.

What about a bike shop?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2013)

A knocking shop would be ace.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)

Smick said:


> I think 5 a day was originally supposed to be a veg shop. Not sure if he is still doing that. Maybe it didn't make him any money.
> 
> What about a bike shop?



yes.. definitely a bike shop - that would be bloody brilliant actually... I think 5 a day still does veg.. or at least he did when I last went in there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2013)

A gun shop?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 5, 2013)

what Tulse Hill needs is a wet fish shop or maybe a destination jewellry shop.  Maybe a kids bookshop or even a retro sweet shop

oh I know, a kite shop cos gentrification is complete with a kite shop

all these did wonders for victoria park village


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2013)

A bookshop is never a bad thing anywhere, IMO


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)

actually - brilliant would be a 2nd hand bookshop like bookmongers...


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2013)

With a dog!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)

obligatory ... 

although could be messy if there's a vets next door..


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2013)

... Tho then we'd need a vets

E2a cross posted....


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Fingers (Dec 5, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Must try that, never been.


If you want good Japanese, sit on the 322 bus for ten mins and go to Edo in Palace

http://edo-crystalpalace.co.uk/


----------



## leanderman (Dec 5, 2013)

Manter said:


> With a dog!



Yes. I think it meets my 'no dogs in zone 1 and 2 policy'


----------



## Smick (Dec 6, 2013)

Manter said:


> With a dog!


And a large open fire and some whiskey.

I'd be happy to see a musical instrument shop go in. People would travel quite a distance to go to a good one.

Unfortunately all of this is quite academic as we already know it will be a convenience store / off license. Maybe an extension of G7.

There's always Redpath's chemist and the abandoned estate agents on the other side though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2013)

Smick said:


> There's always Redpath's chemist and the abandoned estate agents on the other side though.



There's loads of empty units all over the place.  Enough for Nanker to go for a mini-Amsterdam vibe...


----------



## discobastard (Dec 6, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> There's loads of empty units all over the place.  Enough for Nanker to go for a mini-Amsterdam vibe...


A 'green' coffee shop certainly wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 6, 2013)

Manter said:


> They sound gorgeous. Never tried them....



Ps under NO CIRCUMSTANCES be tempted to try the Strawberry and Lime one. You have been warned


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 6, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> It was me who came up with a vets - I agree it's not the most exciting suggestion ever.    A dentist is even more boring than a vets I think.  Tons of things are more boring than a vets!  A vets would be useful though (for me and the cat lady down the road anyway).  To be fair (to me) I was trying to think of what could go in that particular shop - because it can't (I don't think) be a bar/restaurant or anything like that without some kind of change of use application.
> 
> But then, I'm not bothered about it being livened up either.  Just trying to think of what would be useful.  A really nice veg shop - although that shop up the other direction by The Electric Cafe with all the fruit/veg in bowls is really good.. he sells all sorts and all we've had has been nice.


 
yeah, fuck a dentist. I am still reeling from the suggestion of a vets though!

i say turn it into a proper sleazy, cut price whore house. Ship in some human trafficked impoverished girls, and lets all have a bash. advertise it to stag parties and the like. Could be a thriving business!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 6, 2013)

P.S gaijingirl, werent you supposed to meet me in the railway the other Friday night?!


----------



## Smick (Dec 6, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> P.S gaijingirl, werent you supposed to meet me in the railway the other Friday night?!


 Lucky she didn't, you might not have copped off with those barmaids otherwise!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> P.S gaijingirl, werent you supposed to meet me in the railway the other Friday night?!



no.. that was Manter I think...


----------



## Smick (Dec 7, 2013)

I believe that the White Hart is opening later today. They have hanging baskets up and the cellophane is coming off the windows!


----------



## Smick (Dec 7, 2013)

Called in to the White Hart. It was a lively night with a fair few of who I recognised as regulars from before.

3 ales on draught, Sagres, Moretti, Heineken and Fosters lager also.

Food wise there are pork pies at a fiver, sausage rolls for £2.50, omelette whose price I can't remember.

Couldn't see down to the pool table area to see what was there but there is no tv, no fruits but a piano. My dad had a quick hammer at the piano and said it's in tune and has a nice action.

Good luck to them.

e2a Pint of Sagres £4.30.


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2013)

What are the gents like now? Any improvements?


----------



## Smick (Dec 8, 2013)

I didn't get round to them. We only had one pint each. The whole place doesn't look much different. No flags on the ceiling and grey walls seemed to be the major differences. I couldn't see a Guinness pump, which is a shame as the Guinness was particularly good before.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 9, 2013)

£4.30 a pint is not going to want to make me go in there. Central London prices in Tulse Hill i dont think are appropriate


----------



## Smick (Dec 9, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> £4.30 a pint is not going to want to make me go in there. Central London prices in Tulse Hill i dont think are appropriate


I'm not sure how much a Fosters is. When you order a premium Portuguese lager you must expect to pay a bit more.

I was in Ye Olde Watling near St Paul's Cathedral last week, a lovely pub, and saw someone pay £4.60 for a pint of Peroni so at £4.75 the Railway is not Central London prices, it's more expensive.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 9, 2013)

They have guinness and heineken on draught along with 3 ales. £2.80 for a diet coke. 

Got table football, bogs are the same....not even a paint job. 

No telly is good news. Music playing v quietly in the background. 

Only old regulars in here tonight. I doubt this is the target demographic.

Not sure what the place has to offer yet.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 9, 2013)

Looked through the window earlier, it looks nice. Will check it out properly at the weekend. Are they doing food?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 10, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They have guinness and heineken on draught along with 3 ales. £2.80 for a diet coke.
> 
> Got table football, bogs are the same....not even a paint job.
> 
> ...



£2.80 for a diet coke?!?! Holy fucking shit. Is that par for the course these days?

Not been in yet but plan to. Hoping the ales are decent. Can you remember what they were?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 11, 2013)

discobastard said:


> £2.80 for a diet coke?!?! Holy fucking shit. Is that par for the course these days?
> 
> Not been in yet but plan to. Hoping the ales are decent. Can you remember what they were?



dunno.....I tend not to buy diet coke, but it was the only non alcoholic beverage I could see. No alcohol free beers available....

erm....there was an XB and a Deauchars....can't remember no 3


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 11, 2013)

In the Hart....


----------



## discobastard (Dec 12, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> View attachment 44776 View attachment 44777 In the Hart....


Nice one, thanks for sharing. Good to see they have a decent strong Yorkshire ale on tap. I shall most definitely be road testing that this weekend.


----------



## CONDEX (Dec 12, 2013)

Went in tonight after 9pm.. 4.50 for a pint of Heineken. wtf..

Just two other people there.. dont know where they are going to get people to pay those prices in Tulse Hill.
Has nothing to offer, just a bigger version of Mine.. and will go the same way.


----------



## Smick (Dec 12, 2013)

I came out of the train station at 10.20 this evening and there were two people at the bar as I walked past. The Railway, on the other hand, looked and sounded really busy.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 13, 2013)

CONDEX said:


> Went in tonight after 9pm.. 4.50 for a pint of Heineken. wtf..
> 
> Just two other people there.. dont know where they are going to get people to pay those prices in Tulse Hill.
> Has nothing to offer, just a bigger version of Mine.. and will go the same way.


 
£4.50? they must be off their heads, if you are going to pay those prices you will obviously just go to the Railway, or in fact, pretty much anywhere except the White Hart. im going nowhere near the place, despite faint curiousty.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 13, 2013)

They need to make it 'somewhere to go' by putting on events that will draw people in at weekends to make their money.....but yeah.....£4.50 for a pint of pish is not on...


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2013)

Is there an entertainments license? They need to build their clientele now because once April or so hits, everyone I'd imagine they are targeting will be in the beer garden of the Railway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 15, 2013)

They had bouncers/Security there tonight........in the Hart.........3 of them

About 15 people inside....

They had DJs Friday and Saturday.....but weirdly the DJ sets up on a sideboard/with a mirror which is against the wall......so they DJ looking at themselves in the mirror with their back to the floor/people.....very odd.

They got some thinkin' to be doing....

I popped in at lunchtime and it had quite a nice daytime/relaxed feel to it...was quite peaceful....but I was always a daytime drinker in there anyway and enjoyed reading a paper and wasting an afternoon in there.


----------



## Smick (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anyone know what is going on on platform 1 in Tulse Hill station? Lots of barriers and crap towards the front but no sign of anything ever happening.


----------



## ringo (Dec 16, 2013)

Smick said:


> Does anyone know what is going on on platform 1 in Tulse Hill station? Lots of barriers and crap towards the front but no sign of anything ever happening.



They've demolished the wall which separated the platform from the bank down the Railway's beer garden, presumably to replace it where it was falling down. The platform is being resurfaced by the looks of it.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 17, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They had bouncers/Security there tonight........in the Hart.........3 of them
> 
> About 15 people inside....
> 
> ...


 
3 bouncers? presumably they paid them each at least a tenner an hour, loosing more money. they mustn't have a clue.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 17, 2013)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> 3 bouncers? presumably they paid them each at least a tenner an hour, loosing more money. they mustn't have a clue.



They were registered door security, so could have been costing £100 - £150 each.

That's a lot of Heineken....


----------



## Smick (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been meaning to go to Lazy Rhubarb since it opened but I'm always in a rush.

As my daughter is not going to school today, I've got a bit of time to spare and headed out earlier to get a coffee, a rare treat.

He's not open!

Thanks Carlos for a decent coffee and what I presume is the Portuguese croissant much detested by those on here. £2. I shall never go elsewhere again.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 30, 2013)

Had a friend over after a difficult day. Had a beautiful but v old cat put to sleep. 

Decided we would go out to drink and make merry in her memory. My friend wanted to go to Franco Manca as she'd never been. 

Turned out they were closed!

So went to Brazas instead  Full rack of ribs and a bottle or Portuguese red. And some Amaretto. And espresso. Awesome. Just sayin'

Hope you guys have all had a great Xmas.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Had a friend over after a difficult day. Had a beautiful but v old cat put to sleep.
> 
> Decided we would go out to drink and make merry in her memory. My friend wanted to go to Franco Manca as she'd never been.
> 
> ...


RIP kitty


----------



## discobastard (Dec 30, 2013)

She was the best. Miss her terribly but she was old and am celebrating her as well as mourning her.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 31, 2013)

discobastard said:


> She was the best. Miss her terribly but she was old and am celebrating her as well as mourning her.


 and


----------



## Smick (Jan 3, 2014)

DB, I am glad to hear that Brazas is still great. I haven't been back since the owners changed. I really must though, I loved it before.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 3, 2014)

Smick said:


> DB, I am glad to hear that Brazas is still great. I haven't been back since the owners changed. I really must though, I loved it before.



Food is exactly the same high standard as before.  Just a bit quiet. I'll be back again soon!


----------



## Smick (Jan 10, 2014)

Ticket check at Tulse Hill station tonight, in case anyone is travelling without one.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 12, 2014)

A couple of us Time Tunnel DJs are gonna do a night in the White Hart at the end of the month.....more info to follow....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 12, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A couple of us Time Tunnel DJs are gonna do a night in the White Hart at the end of the month.....more info to follow....



ooh.  That's exciting.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2014)

Tulse Hill gets a teeny weeny bit more exciting....

Mixed Up Confusion - Classic Pop, Soul and Rock 'n' Roll at the newly re-opened White Hart in Tulse Hill

Presented by Time Tunnel and featuring DJs - Sean Bright and Nanker Phelge.

An all vinyl jukebox of joyous music!

Free entry - 8pm - 1am.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2014)

The new management in the venue have a very good attitude and I am really looking forward to working with them because they want to bring something good to Hart and make it work.....which is far more than any previous occupiers have cared about it...


----------



## ringo (Jan 17, 2014)

Good work, I might drop in, see if they fancy a reggae night


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 17, 2014)

we should do a South London drinks meetup for it.. or would that be a bad thing Nanker?  It sounds like a laugh.  I bet boohoo would boogie with me.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> we should do a South London drinks meetup for it.. or would that be a bad thing Nanker?  It sounds like a laugh.  I bet boohoo would boogie with me.



I'd be up for that. Be nice to meet everybody


----------



## discobastard (Jan 17, 2014)

Smick said:


> DB, I am glad to hear that Brazas is still great. I haven't been back since the owners changed. I really must though, I loved it before.



Busy tonight!


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> we should do a South London drinks meetup for it.. or would that be a bad thing Nanker?  It sounds like a laugh.  I bet boohoo would boogie with me.


I'd be up for that


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> we should do a South London drinks meetup for it.. or would that be a bad thing Nanker?  It sounds like a laugh.  I bet boohoo would boogie with me.



Sounds good to me.....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 17, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Sounds good to me.....



When's it starting?  31st Jan?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 17, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tulse Hill gets a teeny weeny bit more exciting....
> 
> Mixed Up Confusion - Classic Pop, Soul and Rock 'n' Roll at the newly re-opened White Hart in Tulse Hill
> 
> ...



Looks good! Would love to come and play a few records one night...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> When's it starting?  31st Jan?



Yes....I've put an event in the Brixton Noticeboard...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Looks good! Would love to come and play a few records one night...



Certainly up for discussion once we've settled in....


----------



## boohoo (Jan 18, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> we should do a South London drinks meetup for it.. or would that be a bad thing Nanker?  It sounds like a laugh.  I bet boohoo would boogie with me.


oh yes!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll start a seperate thread later..


----------



## Smick (Jan 23, 2014)

It looks like someone has had a go at setting fire to the speed camera on the South Circular Road at Upper Tulse Hill.

I wonder if it snapped them and they wanted to stop it sending the photos.


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> It looks like someone has had a go at setting fire to the speed camera on the South Circular Road at Upper Tulse Hill.
> 
> I wonder if it snapped them and they wanted to stop it sending the photos.


I go past it every day. It happened a little while ago, mid to late December if memory serves. The first time I saw it raised a laugh.


----------



## nick (Jan 26, 2014)

Railway Tavern?
Not the most reliable of sources, but...
Some guy in the usual long queue in Tulse Hill Coop was claiming that the Railway had been sold and was going to be converted into the inevitable supermarket/flats.

Has anyone else heard anything to confirm or refute this rumour? Hoping there is no substance to it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2014)

nick said:


> Railway Tavern?
> Not the most reliable of sources, but...
> Some guy in the usual long queue in Tulse Hill Coop was claiming that the Railway had been sold and was going to be converted into the inevitable supermarket/flats.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything to confirm or refute this rumour? Hoping there is no substance to it.



I really really hope that is bollocks.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 26, 2014)

nick said:


> Railway Tavern?
> Not the most reliable of sources, but...
> Some guy in the usual long queue in Tulse Hill Coop was claiming that the Railway had been sold and was going to be converted into the inevitable supermarket/flats.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything to confirm or refute this rumour? Hoping there is no substance to it.



I think he was getting it mixed up with the Tulse Hill Hotel which was rumoured to be turned into a Tescos but is not now or so I hear


----------



## Smick (Jan 27, 2014)

I saw Tulse Hill on the news this lunch time. A group of people running from the direction of the railway station toward the fire station. I think it then cut to Brixton market where a guy was interviewed and had foodgym.com beneath his name. I had the sound down as I was on the phone so I have no idea what it was about.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 31, 2014)

Smick said:


> I saw Tulse Hill on the news this lunch time. A group of people running from the direction of the railway station toward the fire station. I think it then cut to Brixton market where a guy was interviewed and had foodgym.com beneath his name. I had the sound down as I was on the phone so I have no idea what it was about.



I looked at the foodgym website, though it was the mobile site, as I was using my phone. I am none the wiser.  

Maybe they were doing a feature on the fish spa/ Christian merchandise/ saladmaster healthy food shop thing. Though I doubt it. Or maybe we just have the highest concentration of terribly unhealthy chicken shops in the country and they were trying to make a point.  Or maybe I'm just rambling. Weird though eh?


----------



## Smick (Feb 8, 2014)

My wife's birthday tonight. My sister in law came over from NI and looked after our 3 year old and our 17 day old kids and we went to the Railway.

Music - 10/10. Track after track of soul and reggae.
Crowd - 9/10. A great crowd, everyone enjoying themselves but I don't really like people in general so 1 point deducted.
Venue - 8/10. I love it.
Service -3/10. Multiple people trying to exchange tenners for drinks but can't. Bar staff who don't know what's on sale. £9.80 worth of drinks can't be paid for by card so a tab has to be set up, which takes 4 times as long as paying for a drink by card just to set up. And when I came to close the tab they couldn't find my debit card.

I can't understand how they can get so much right but get that bit, which actually pays for it all, so wrong.

My take on it is that the more efficiently you can serve someone drink, the sooner they'll have their next drink finished, the sooner they'll want another drink, the more £££ you'll have in your till.

Is there even a manager who knows how a bar should be run?


----------



## discobastard (Feb 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> My wife's birthday tonight. My sister in law came over from NI and looked after our 3 year old and our 17 day old kids and we went to the Railway.
> 
> Music - 10/10. Track after track of soul and reggae.
> Crowd - 9/10. A great crowd, everyone enjoying themselves but I don't really like people in general so 1 point deducted.
> ...



That pretty much sums up
Most of the experiences I've had I there. Bar staff can be lovely but it's very hard work getting a drink.


----------



## Smick (Feb 8, 2014)

discobastard said:


> That pretty much sums up
> Most of the experiences I've had I there. Bar staff can be lovely but it's very hard work getting a drink.


 
If they spent £100 a night on more professional bar staff then hopefully they'll take that back by selling extra drinks and make the clientele more likely to come back again.

I work fucking hard for my disposable cash and I shouldn't need to beg to hand it over.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 8, 2014)

discobastard said:


> That pretty much sums up
> Most of the experiences I've had I there. Bar staff can be lovely but it's very hard work getting a drink.



I love watching proper bar staff, multi-tasking and critical-path analysing their way to serving as many people as quickly as possible. 

It's as rare as it's wondrous.


----------



## Smick (Feb 8, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I love watching proper bar staff, multi-tasking and critical-path analysing their way to serving as many people as quickly as possible.
> 
> It's as rare as it's wondrous.





leanderman said:


> I love watching proper bar staff, multi-tasking and critical-path analysing their way to serving as many people as quickly as possible.
> 
> It's as rare as it's wondrous.


Anyone earning a living with a skill. Watching people take down a tree or reverse a van into a tight space or make a room full of kids laugh.

So why do bar owners think that all you need to teach bar staff is how to work the till?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 8, 2014)

If anyone is feeling proud of their locality I discovered these postcards in the ICA bookshop of all places.

Home Town glory


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> If anyone is feeling proud of their locality I discovered these postcards in the ICA bookshop of places.
> 
> Home Town glory




 - I have the West Norwood series of the same... on my wall.  I would REALLY REALLY like the Tulse Hill ones though.. that bridge is "our" bridge as in "Look mum it's our bridge" as we approach home.  If you happen to go to the ICA again any time soon and wouldn't mind picking me up some I'd be really grateful.


----------



## Manter (Feb 8, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> - I have the West Norwood series of the same... on my wall.  I would REALLY REALLY like the Tulse Hill ones though.. that bridge is "our" bridge as in "Look mum it's our bridge" as we approach home.  If you happen to go to the ICA again any time soon and wouldn't mind picking me up some I'd be really grateful.


I have some from somewhere in the Village...you can have them attt he same time as the bed thing if you remind me


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2014)

Manter said:


> I have some from somewhere in the Village...you can have them attt he same time as the bed thing if you remind me



oh thank you.  That's fab!


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2014)

DJWrongspeed said:


> If anyone is feeling proud of their locality I discovered these postcards in the ICA bookshop of all places.
> 
> Home Town glory



And that's why we tell friends and relatives we live in Herne Hill


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2014)

Incidentally, does anyone know OU's postal address? I'd like to send him a Tulse Hill postcard.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2014)

T & P said:


> Incidentally, does anyone know OU's postal address? I'd like to send him a Tulse Hill postcard.


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> I saw Tulse Hill on the news this lunch time. A group of people running from the direction of the railway station toward the fire station. I think it then cut to Brixton market where a guy was interviewed and had foodgym.com beneath his name. I had the sound down as I was on the phone so I have no idea what it was about.



It's goodgym, not foodgym. 

Group of runners who get together every Tuesday evening in Brixton, run somewhere, do some good, run back again. 
They went to West Norwood the other week and did some clearing and planting in a park. Then went up to Myatts Fields last week and tidied up there too.

That's the group runs anyway. They also arrange solo runs where they pair you up with an OAP in your area, you run to their house each week and do some odd jobs for them, then run home again.

It's fitness training mixed with community spirit, which seems like a good thing to me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2014)

there's an article about it in the latest Lambeth prop mag which came through the doors last week... it's not a bad idea.. a little bit random though.  I wonder if it will actually take off?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> - I have the West Norwood series of the same... on my wall.  I would REALLY REALLY like the Tulse Hill ones though.. that bridge is "our" bridge as in "Look mum it's our bridge" as we approach home.  If you happen to go to the ICA again any time soon and wouldn't mind picking me up some I'd be really grateful.


You can buy them online here

If I was to do it I'd include that dodgy alleyway by the station, perhaps the tulse hill estate and tavern.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> - I have the West Norwood series of the same... on my wall.  I would REALLY REALLY like the Tulse Hill ones though.. that bridge is "our" bridge as in "Look mum it's our bridge" as we approach home.  If you happen to go to the ICA again any time soon and wouldn't mind picking me up some I'd be really grateful.


THere was a lady selling them at the Country Show last year, so I expect you can pick some up this year too


----------



## Fingers (Feb 9, 2014)

So, rumour is we will have a new pub.  Apparently Wetherspoons have bought the closed down hardware shop. (The big one which sold kitchen and home stuff next to the smaller one that sells the same sort of stuff)


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2014)

Fingers said:


> So, rumour is we will have a new pub.  Apparently Wetherspoons have bought the closed down hardware shop. (The big one which sold kitchen and home stuff next to the smaller one that sells the same sort of stuff)



It was bought by Antic but they've run into some objections to their planning application - there's more about it in the W. Norwood thread I think.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2014)

Crispy said:


> THere was a lady selling them at the Country Show last year, so I expect you can pick some up this year too



Thanks.  They do usually sell them at W. Norwood feast but I rarely go and on the occasion I did they had sold out due to popularity...  which is how I ended up with the W. Norwood ones instead.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It was bought by Antic but they've run into some objections to their planning application - there's more about it in the W. Norwood thread I think.




Ah cheers, that was some duff info i was told in the Railway last night


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2014)

The wind has toppled the metal fences at the second-hand tire shop, causing them to damage at least one car parked underneath.

Unfortunately the main building remains standing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 15, 2014)

Good work co-op in Tulse Hill....







I told them this was out of order and they unplugged the heater.....but didn't untangle the cables around the fire extinguisher.....I went back today and all plugged back in again. Stupid fucking idiots.


----------



## Smick (Feb 15, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Good work co-op in Tulse Hill....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I noticed all the heat lights in there.

Most of the staff in there are either complete brain donors or else are quite clever and friendly and completely disinterested in their job.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 15, 2014)

Smick said:


> I noticed all the heat lights in there.
> 
> Most of the staff in there are either complete brain donors or else are quiet clever and friendly and completely disinterested in their job.



Yes - it is a painful place to shop.


----------



## Smick (Feb 15, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yes - it is a painful place to shop.


 I think it is definitely better than when it was Scummerfield, but it has the most expensive and worst selection of booze I've ever seen in London.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 15, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think it is definitely better than when it was Scummerfield, but it has the most expensive and worst selection of booze I've ever seen in London.



The range of sex toys is quite extensive and reasonable.


----------



## Smick (Feb 15, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The range of sex toys is quite extensive and reasonable.


 
Yeah, Tina keeps a large box underneath the cigarettes.


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2014)

A tree by the small church next to the Co-Op car park fell on the road overnight. They were clearing it up this morning when I left for work.


----------



## Smick (Feb 15, 2014)

Not sure what time that was but they were still at it at 11.30am.

My barbecue lid got blown off, dumped in a neighbour's garden and bent.

Bastard wind.


----------



## Smick (Feb 17, 2014)

A van load of cops, an ambulance, blue lights and an extremely agitated woman on a mobility scooter outside the Tinder Box on Station Rise at the moment.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2014)

We're back at the White Hart on Friday 28th Feb if anyone wants and easy going night of classic tunes...


----------



## Fingers (Feb 19, 2014)

Not sure what was doing in the CO-OP this morning but it stunk of skunk weed. I am blaming Tina I reckon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2014)

new fresh 'erb section innit....


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Not sure what was doing in the CO-OP this morning but it stunk of skunk weed. I am blaming Tina I reckon.


Half term and the rain's more or less stopped.  The Co op's convenient for yoots to get food after having a crafty herbal/aromatic  cigarette where they think their parents won't smell it.  Walked past a few huddled against the wind the other day.  Bless 'em, they think if they've got their hoods up nobody realises what they're doing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like that church in the metal shed industrial unit thing (Gofamint) is going to be torn down and turned into a block of flats. There's a planning application on the tree next to the car yard.


----------



## ringo (Feb 20, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Looks like that church in the metal shed industrial unit thing (Gofamint) is going to be torn down and turned into a block of flats. There's a planning application on the tree next to the car yard.



Is that the one on York Hill? My mate in the estate next door will be pleased, their night time/Sunday singing keeps her awake.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)

ringo said:


> Is that the one on York Hill? My mate in the estate next door will be pleased, their night time/Sunday singing keeps her awake.



Sorry no.. i didn't say where!  I meant behind Hamiltons Car Showroom/yard on Palace Road.


----------



## ringo (Feb 20, 2014)

Righto. We'd noticed a business to let sign on Hamiltons and fewer expensive cars in their show room too, I wonder if the two are related.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)

ringo said:


> Righto. We'd noticed a business to let sign on Hamiltons and fewer expensive cars in their show room too, I wonder if the two are related.



dunno... the to let sign has been there ages now, but the planning app thing only just went up - doesn't mean they're not related though - who knows... I think Smick knows something about the Hamiltons thing at least..


----------



## Smick (Feb 20, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> dunno... the to let sign has been there ages now, but the planning app thing only just went up - doesn't mean they're not related though - who knows... I think Smick knows something about the Hamiltons thing at least..


 
Just really by walking past. I have no insider knowledge. i got the impression that the car

I have to say, I love Gofamint. They abbreviate / acronym everything and get magnetic signs to put on the side of their cars.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> Just really by walking past. I have no insider knowledge. i got the impression that the car
> 
> I have to say, I love Gofamint. They abbreviate / acronym everything and get magnetic signs to put on the side of their cars.


You mean the place painted blue where palace road meets leigham vale?

It's odd that I got a letter from the council telling me about a bunch of flats they're building on the corner of thurlow park rd, but I've not had anything about a bunch of flats they're planning to build right behind where I live. Maybe it's in the post.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 20, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> We're back at the White Hart on Friday 28th Feb if anyone wants and easy going night of classic tunes...


Up for that. Anybody else planning on going?


----------



## Smick (Feb 20, 2014)

discobastard said:


> You mean the place painted blue where palace road meets leigham vale?
> 
> It's odd that I got a letter from the council telling me about a bunch of flats they're building on the corner of thurlow park rd, but I've not had anything about a bunch of flats they're planning to build right behind where I live. Maybe it's in the post.


 Gofamint? It's the church above the tyre depot in the Hamilton's car lot.

I don't know much about them except for the acronyms, which I love. God Faith Ministry International (Gofamint), which includes Hosam (Hour of Salvation and *Miracles*), not to mention Socwos (Spirit of Christ within our soul).

And their music sounds pretty good whenever I hear it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)

discobastard said:


> You mean the place painted blue where palace road meets leigham vale?
> 
> It's odd that I got a letter from the council telling me about a bunch of flats they're building on the corner of thurlow park rd, but I've not had anything about a bunch of flats they're planning to build right behind where I live. Maybe it's in the post.



Yes.. that's where I mean but I don't know that it's there - I was guessing it was there from the description on the planning application.  the notice is pinned to the tree right outside the car yard and I was passing with my kids so I didn't pay the closest attention to it.  If you live right there take a look if you get a chance - maybe you can shed some light.  It's possible I got it wrong and it's describing TPR.


----------



## Smick (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.gofamint.org/global/


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)

you know what though discobastard - I'm pretty sure the address was Palace Road and it said "light industrial unit" and that was the only place I could think of that matched that description.


----------



## Smick (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh, and while you're paying attention, buses are running along Probyn and down Palace Roads. 

The bus drivers seem to be having difficulty making the turn.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> Oh, and while you're paying attention, buses are running along Probyn and down Palace Roads.
> 
> The bus drivers seem to be having difficulty making the turn.



 oh yeah.. and they're going to be closing off the whole of the road up to W. Norwood overnight for a few nights for resurfacing soon... according to the giant flashing board outside Hamiltons (again)

it's all action around here.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 20, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> you know what though discobastard - I'm pretty sure the address was Palace Road and it said "light industrial unit" and that was the only place I could think of that matched that description.


Yep, just had a look via Smick's link (thanks!). It's a bit odd, I've lived on Probyn Rd for 6 years and I've never really know what's in behind me and Norwood Rd. I know there are artist/recording studios in there (at least there used to be) but I've never really taken a look. 

Might be making this up but I met a guy once who used to own a recording studio in there, for some reason Billy Ocean got mentioned as possibly recording In there as I heard he was a Brixton local.  Maybe Hamilton's car lot actually inspired 'Get out of my dreams and into my car' 

I'll have a look next time I walk past and aren't running for the train (which isn't often tbf).


----------



## Smick (Feb 20, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh yeah.. and they're going to be closing off the whole of the road up to W. Norwood overnight for a few nights for resurfacing soon... according to the giant flashing board outside Hamiltons (again)
> 
> it's all action around here.


I took some photos of the 432 struggling to negotiate the corner, I even waved my hand in a way which the driver ignored, but I have no idea how to upload them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Yep, just had a look via Smick's link (thanks!). It's a bit odd, I've lived on Probyn Rd for 6 years and I've never really know what's in behind me and Norwood Rd. I know there are artist/recording studios in there (at least there used to be) but I've never really taken a look.
> 
> Might be making this up but I met a guy once who used to own a recording studio in there, for some reason Billy Ocean got mentioned as possibly recording In there as I heard he was a Brixton local.  Maybe Hamilton's car lot actually inspired 'Get out of my dreams and into my car'
> 
> I'll have a look next time I walk past and aren't running for the train (which isn't often tbf).



oh that's definitely Gofamint - I just wasn't sure if that's definitely what's being torn down to make flats.

I will now have to sing that song every time I pass Hamiltons..


----------



## discobastard (Feb 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> I took some photos of the 432 struggling to negotiate the corner, I even waved my hand in a way which the driver ignored, but I have no idea how to upload them.


I'm trying to upload the billy Ocean YouTube link just for giggles but I have no idea how to do that either..


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> I took some photos of the 432 struggling to negotiate the corner, I even waved my hand in a way which the driver ignored, but I have no idea how to upload them.



You have to put them online somewhere first and then provide a link - facebook will do it, or photobox or flickr or whatever.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 20, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh that's definitely Gofamint - I just wasn't sure if that's definitely what's being torn down to make flats.
> 
> I will now have to sing that song every time I pass Hamiltons..


Maybe Nanker will play it next Friday in honour


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## discobastard (Feb 20, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


>


----------



## Smick (Feb 21, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> You have to put them online somewhere first and then provide a link - facebook will do it, or photobox or flickr or whatever.


 
I tried it on thon SkyDrive but it didn't work.

I make a decent living, love my wife and kids and am happy in my home.

Being able to put photos up isn't too important. Although I'd love to show you my pictures of the 432 on Palace Road.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 21, 2014)

Smick said:


> I tried it on thon SkyDrive but it didn't work.
> 
> I make a decent living, love my wife and kids and am happy in my home.
> 
> Being able to put photos up isn't too important. Although I'd love to show you my pictures of the 432 on Palace Road.


I'd love to see a picture of a 432 on Palace Road


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 21, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Maybe Nanker will play it next Friday in honour



I'll play yer this....cos it's ace


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2014)

Smick said:


> I tried it on thon SkyDrive but it didn't work.
> 
> I make a decent living, love my wife and kids and am happy in my home.
> 
> Being able to put photos up isn't too important. Although I'd love to show you my pictures of the 432 on Palace Road.



I too make a decent living, love my husband and kids and am happy in my home but a picture of the 432 on Palace Road could tap that tiny unfilled part of my soul.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 21, 2014)

It would over fill your life....


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It would over fill your life....



yeah... probably best to leave a little mystery in my life...


----------



## Smick (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Smick (Feb 21, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'd love to see a picture of a 432 on Palace Road


ok

i joined instagram just for this.

if there is something i am not doing properly, please tell me.

http://instagram.com/p/ksEaPxCUBI/

Anyone?

I stood beside that Vilvo and spun my hands like I had a steering wheel, made beckoning moves to the driver.

He largely ignored me.


----------



## Breakz (Feb 21, 2014)

Queue full length of store in co op tonight with only 2 staff working, what  an earth are they playing at?! Guy said alot of staff ill due to no heating for over a month, plus manager conveniently not around


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 21, 2014)

Breakz said:


> Queue full length of store in co op tonight with only 2 staff working, what  an earth are they playing at?! Guy said alot of staff ill due to no heating for over a month, plus manager conveniently not around


take measures into your own hands and exit the store with your basket - it might draw more staff out?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 21, 2014)

Smick said:


> ok
> 
> i joined instagram just for this.
> 
> ...


now your life has really begun with instagram


----------



## Smick (Feb 21, 2014)

Can I use instagram to just put a photo up here instead of a clickable link?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2014)

yep it is Gofamint that might be coming down to make way for flats.. planning app says 151 Palace Road.. same address.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 22, 2014)

Smick said:


> ok
> 
> i joined instagram just for this.
> 
> ...



Is that turning out the end of Probyn Road down past Gofamint?


----------



## Smick (Feb 22, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Is that turning out the end of Probyn Road down past Gofamint?


 Yes! Yes, it is! Close to where I live.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 23, 2014)

They must have been going past my bedroom window in that case..


----------



## discobastard (Feb 23, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yep it is Gofamint that might be coming down to make way for flats.. planning app says 151 Palace Road.. same address.


Here's the application.


----------



## Smick (Feb 24, 2014)

There is a parcel delivery locker between the Railway and Pause.

I have used the Amazon one before and it is great.

This one is www.inpost.co.uk


----------



## discobastard (Feb 25, 2014)

Smick said:


> There is a parcel delivery locker between the Railway and Pause.
> 
> I have used the Amazon one before and it is great.
> 
> This one is www.inpost.co.uk


That's good to know.  They also do Collect+ at the K & N (?) news supermarket thing opposite the Tulse Hill Tavern.


----------



## Smick (Feb 25, 2014)

discobastard said:


> That's good to know.  They also do Collect+ at the K & N (?) news supermarket thing opposite the Tulse Hill Tavern.


  Oh, that's good. I know the petrol station on Leigham Court Road does that sort of thing but I have fallen out with them over not accepting my debit card when I had put the petrol in already.


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2014)

I've used the service (to send rather than collect) from K&C News supermarket. Pretty easy, and the chaps who work are a friendly bunch. I love that supermarket tbh. Cheap as fuck beer as well.


----------



## Smick (Feb 25, 2014)

T & P said:


> I've used the service (to send rather than collect) from K&C News supermarket. Pretty easy, and the chaps who work are a friendly bunch. I love that supermarket tbh. Cheap as fuck beer as well.


 
4 cans of Red Stripe or Kronenbourg for £3.75. 4 cans of Stella for £4.

I think Pricecutter are charging £1.20 for a Red Stripe now. The only thing is that Pricecutter sell singles whereas K&C must have a more recent alcohol license and have to sell in minimum of 4.

The guys in K&C round the price down when your total is £5.06 or whatever, which I think is great.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2014)

Tried the Lazy Rhubarb place. Guy behind counter pleasantly enthusiastic


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2014)

The ever-growing pile of used tires from the tire shop opposite The Tulse Hill Tavern has now reached street level, with several dozen stacked neatly along the length of the property like a rubber Berlin Wall.

Am I along in thinking it's only a matter of time before some pissed twat sets fire to the mountain of tires amassing there and causes havoc?


----------



## discobastard (Feb 25, 2014)

T & P said:


> I've used the service (to send rather than collect) from K&C News supermarket. Pretty easy, and the chaps who work are a friendly bunch. I love that supermarket tbh. Cheap as fuck beer as well.


Yes, he's a v decent bloke. Tried to convert me to avocado and marmite the first time I went in with a free sample.  It works a lot better than it sounds 

ETA that was supposed to Be a reply to the Lazy Rhubarb post. Soz, had a few beers..


----------



## discobastard (Feb 25, 2014)

Was in the Co-op this evening about 10pm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still cold and miserable. And the staff have no idea when the heating will be fixed.  Think we deserve better than that. So do the staff. How hard is it to send some maintenance guys round to sort it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 25, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Was in the Co-op this evening about 10pm.



me too!  didn't see you...

it's rubbish really those heaters...


----------



## discobastard (Feb 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> me too!  didn't see you...
> 
> it's rubbish really those heaters...


Think I saw you but wasn't totally sure. Will definitely say hello next time..


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 26, 2014)

Smick said:


> 4 cans of Red Stripe or Kronenbourg for £3.75. 4 cans of Stella for £4.
> 
> I think Pricecutter are charging £1.20 for a Red Stripe now. The only thing is that Pricecutter sell singles whereas K&C must have a more recent alcohol license and have to sell in minimum of 4.
> 
> The guys in K&C round the price down when your total is £5.06 or whatever, which I think is great.



Alas the Red Stripe price has gone up to £4 now. still cheap though!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 26, 2014)

anyone noticed how ridiculously stingey whoever reduces the almost out of date food in Co-op is?

a £4.59 pizza reduced to £4.35 is ridiculous


----------



## boohoo (Feb 26, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> anyone noticed how ridiculously stingey whoever reduces the almost out of date food in Co-op is?
> 
> a £4.59 pizza reduced to £4.35 is ridiculous



I was in Waitrose the other day at around 8:30 and the guy pulled out about 8 packets of some chicken thing and reduced them all by about 50p thus pretty much guaranteeing that most of the packets would remain unsold.


----------



## Smick (Feb 26, 2014)

I wonder if the staff can then take them home.

Fair play if they can.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 26, 2014)

yeah maybe the staff just get the reduced stuff, it cant be customers as i've been in there very late and the reduced section is still stuffed with items with virtually no discount on them at all. I bet Tina loves a good pack of Co-op finest beef and some 20p microwaveable enchiladas!

I just go to the big Tesco in Streatham now, its only 1 stop more on the train and everything is around 25% cheaper than that shitty Co-op. the reduced section can be a goldmine, I got a whole cooked chicken the other day for £1.


----------



## T & P (Feb 26, 2014)

Or there is the new Sainsbury's opposite the Hootenanny a five-minute ride away. Also much cheaper than the Co-Op.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 26, 2014)

Smick said:


> I wonder if the staff can then take them home.
> 
> Fair play if they can.



They do that in the little Tesco near me - they mark them down loads for each other.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 26, 2014)

T & P said:


> Or there is the new Sainsbury's opposite the Hootenanny a five-minute ride away. Also much cheaper than the Co-Op.


I keep forgetting that's there. Though I do like Sainsbury's. Specifically their curries (when I don't have time to make my own). And their fresh bread. Am going to try and make the effort to go there more often. 

I am however led to believe that the Co-op is getting a refit this year, possibly why they're not in a hurry to fix the heating.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 26, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> yeah maybe the staff just get the reduced stuff, it cant be customers as i've been in there very late and the reduced section is still stuffed with items with virtually no discount on them at all. I bet Tina loves a good pack of Co-op finest beef and some 20p microwaveable enchiladas!
> 
> I just go to the big Tesco in Streatham now, its only 1 stop more on the train and everything is around 25% cheaper than that shitty Co-op. the reduced section can be a goldmine, I got a whole cooked chicken the other day for £1.



Tina cracks me up....I always make a point of being nice and she just scowls at me


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 26, 2014)

she normally smiles at me, although when I asked her for some bacci yesterday she turned that frown upside down rather sharpish.

maybe she isn't a massive toker after all?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah.. you have to really watch the "discounts" in the Co Op.. but they can be good.. I got 4 bread rolls for 9p last night.

They posted their biggest ever losses today apparently (i heard on the radio)... so they're not doing well.  Maybe that's why they can't get the heating fixed?


----------



## Smick (Feb 26, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Yeah.. you have to really watch the "discounts" in the Co Op.. but they can be good.. I got 4 bread rolls for 9p last night.
> 
> They posted their biggest ever losses today apparently (i heard on the radio)... so they're not doing well.  Maybe that's why they can't get the heating fixed?


 
They used to do great bakery discounts at about 6pm. I'd be in every night buying croissants, maple plaits, pains au chocolat for breakfast the next morning. My wife started to tell me not to bring them back and I'd say 'but I got them all for 80p!'.

Then the prices went up and I began to heed her.


----------



## Manter (Feb 26, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Yeah.. you have to really watch the "discounts" in the Co Op.. but they can be good.. I got 4 bread rolls for 9p last night.
> 
> They posted their biggest ever losses today apparently (i heard on the radio)... so they're not doing well.  Maybe that's why they can't get the heating fixed?


I feel a bit sorry for them, actually- Sutherland joined pretty recently from kingfisher and planned a complete reorg of the business, due to be launched in May. It's now being presented as the business being a cluster duck and therefore they are selling xyz.... 

And most of their issues can be traced to the issues with coop banking- the rest of the business isn't in bad shape really. But the city are making a big deal of the results and briefing against him because 1. He has no banking experience and they wanted the job to go to a banking supremo, ie one of them 2. The first thing he did was renegotiate dividends and how much the big funds get (ie where they are in the queue for payouts) and while they said they were ok with it, they have never quite forgiven him


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> I feel a bit sorry for them, actually- Sutherland joined pretty recently from kingfisher and planned a complete reorg of the business, due to be launched in May. It's now being presented as the business being a cluster duck and therefore they are selling xyz....
> 
> And most of their issues can be traced to the issues with coop banking- the rest of the business isn't in bad shape really. But the city are making a big deal of the results and briefing against him because 1. He has no banking experience and they wanted the job to go to a banking supremo, ie one of them 2. The first thing he did was renegotiate dividends and how much the big funds get (ie where they are in the queue for payouts) and while they said they were ok with it, they have never quite forgiven him



yeah.. none of that sounds very fair.  Tbh.. I like Co op - so I was a little  to hear the radio report this morning.  

Still think they should sort their heating out though.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 27, 2014)

I've got no affection for Co-op at all, its more expensive than Waitrose with the quality of Tesco value.

terrible place to shop, in our case made even worse by skanky reductions, no heating and queues all the way up the aisles. grim


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 27, 2014)

yes.. it's not the first time I've been alone in defending it.. 

I don't do much shopping there though really - but it's v. handy to have close by with a relatively wide selection and late opening hours.

I also like the idea of a Co Op in the first place.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 27, 2014)

Quick reminder that Mixed Up Confusion returns at the White Hart tomorrow evening. Great music, free entry....8pm onwards

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-roll-free-entry-london.320762/#post-12958596


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 27, 2014)

I really want to go - I had a great time last time - just my thing.  However, I'm going out already tomorrow night - I thought I'd pop in on my way home - but that way lies a hangover on Sat and I'm dragging the whole family to the opening day of the Aquatics Centre in the Olympic park to swim.  Is anyone else going from round these urban parts?


----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I really want to go - I had a great time last time - just my thing.  However, I'm going out already tomorrow night - I thought I'd pop in on my way home - but that way lies a hangover on Sat and I'm dragging the whole family to the opening day of the Aquatics Centre in the Olympic park to swim.  Is anyone else going from round these urban parts?


I'm out in town with a colleague after work but planning on popping in on the way home. Probably half eight/ninish. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 27, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I'm out in town with a colleague after work but planning on popping in on the way home. Probably half eight/ninish. That's the plan anyway.



ok.. I'd be later that that really if I do drop in.  So may see you there if I'm being a bad girl and not going home to bed.


----------



## T & P (Feb 27, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I've got no affection for Co-op at all, its more expensive than Waitrose with the quality of Tesco value.
> 
> terrible place to shop, in our case made even worse by skanky reductions, no heating and queues all the way up the aisles. grim


If I might mention an exception to the food quality issue, their new 'top of the range' fresh pizzas are fucking lush. The beetroot & goat's cheese one is the most delicious supermarket pizza I have ever come across. Not cheap at £4.50 though....


----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2014)

T & P said:


> If I might mention an exception to the food quality issue, their new 'top of the range' fresh pizzas are fucking lush. The beetroot & goat's cheese one is the most delicious supermarket pizza I have ever come across. Not cheap at £4.50 though....


Yes, the truffle oil/salami dude in the same range also hits the bullseye.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 27, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Tina cracks me up....I always make a point of being nice and she just scowls at me



She does not like me much either and hates anything to do with ciggies.  Think it might be just the smokers 'n' tokers she does not like.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2014)

Smick said:


> There is a parcel delivery locker between the Railway and Pause.
> 
> I have used the Amazon one before and it is great.
> 
> This one is www.inpost.co.uk









"Only seven seconds to collect your parcel"

I've heard of delivery slots but seven seconds is ridiculous.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> ok.. I'd be later that that really if I do drop in.  So may see you there if I'm being a bad girl and not going home to bed.


Stranglers, Elastica etc. nice work


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Stranglers, Elastica etc. nice work



aargh.. you posted that just as I was getting to the bus stop.  Took all my strength not to come in but I had to come back home really.. just packed all our stuff for tomorrow.  So up for it next month though - will see if I can get some friends to come too.  Hope you're having fun.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 4, 2014)

So, some fella up scaffolding outside the co-op at the morning taking the signage down... sinister


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2014)

Fingers said:


> So, some fella up scaffolding outside the co-op at the morning taking the signage down... sinister



The signage fell down in the wind a few weeks back....sure he aint putting it back up....or just removing what was left to install new?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 4, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The signage fell down in the wind a few weeks back....sure he aint putting it back up....or just removing what was left to install new?




yeah probably that. never noticed it had fallen down.  i was getting ready with me supermarket trolley to do a closing down reduced prices supermarket sweep of the booze aisle. arse!  Least it keeps Tina off the streets and out of trouble!


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2014)

Why couldn't a mini Waitrose just open in its place? It certainly wouldn't be more expensive.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 5, 2014)

T & P said:


> Why couldn't a mini Waitrose just open in its place? It certainly wouldn't be more expensive.


Nah, let's hold out for a massive one...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 5, 2014)

If Tina didn't work there all the time (and she does, trust me) I think she would just be chilling around the station with that nuisance piss head who hassles the poor girl giving out the evening standards


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If Tina didn't work there all the time (and she does, trust me) I think she would just be chilling around the station with that nuisance piss head who hassles the poor girl giving out the evening standards



I'd prefer it if she did that.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2014)

T & P said:


> Why couldn't a mini Waitrose just open in its place? It certainly wouldn't be more expensive.



Gentrifier!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Nah, let's hold out for a massive one...



Double sized gentrifier!


----------



## T & P (Mar 5, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Gentrifier!


I for one can't wait for a Foxtons' branch to open in Tulse Hill


----------



## Manter (Mar 5, 2014)

What's the best dry cleaner round here? I have a pile of stuff that needs doing, some of which is silk + baby sick (niiiiice) so I need a good one....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> What's the best dry cleaner round here? I have a pile of stuff that needs doing, some of which is silk + baby sick (niiiiice) so I need a good one....



Ask Tina this evening when you pop by Co-op.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Ask Tina this evening when you pop by Co-op.



You've got a crush on Tina....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2014)

Why is the geezer who runs Mr P's old newsagents such a miserable bastard?


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 5, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If Tina didn't work there all the time (and she does, trust me) I think she would just be chilling around the station with that nuisance piss head who hassles the poor girl giving out the evening standards



I'm not hassling her.....she loves a chat!


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> What's the best dry cleaner round here? I have a pile of stuff that needs doing, some of which is silk + baby sick (niiiiice) so I need a good one....


 
I had a duffel coat and got baby sick all over it. I took it to the dry cleaners beside Mr Patel. They told me that it could not be put in the dry cleaner as the dinosaur tooth style buttons were held on with strips of leather. They also said that putting it in the wash would ruin it. As an alternative, they could unpick the leather and dry clean the coat, then sew all the buttons and loops back on. It would cost £45.

The coat had not long before cost me £150 and was apparently reduced so I reluctantly agreed, paying £20 then and another £25 when I picked it up.

It went in to the wardrobe, still in the plastic bag, and I didn't go to put it on for about 6 months. It had shrunk massively. Upon inspection, the buttons and leather loops had not been removed at all. They had just bucked it in the washing machine and charged me £45 for the privelege.

Since then, I just drop anything in to Mr Mohammed in the launderette next to the kebab shop. He sends it off to get done, gets a few quid kickback off the cleaners for himself probably. Always do a great job.

Not that I get things dry cleaned often. I used always to use the man up Railton Road but he has retired.


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You've got a crush on Tina....


 
I love Tina. And shy Helene who works on Saturdays only. I try to engage Helene in conversation and she giggles and looks at her shoulder.


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why is the geezer who runs Mr P's old newsagents such a miserable bastard?


 Well, when you go from the happiest and friendliest newsagent in the world, you are always going to be disappointed but this new guy is a breed apart.

The only time I have ever seen him look remarkably interested was when he was making strange voices to some bewildered old woman and then laughing at me for validation. I haven't been back in since.

I did used to like to have a look at his hairy chest and medallion as he leans across the counter but the joy has even gone out of that now.

I know a man who used to sit in with Mr Patel and got a phone call from him at Christmas. Apparently he is working in another shop somewhere that my friend cannot think of. Furthermore, Mr Patel invited this guy to his house but he doesn't like travelling on public transport at night so he is going to wait until the clocks change before he can go to him.

Mr Patel left me in charge of the shop one night so he could go to the bookies. I was petrified that someone would come in and I would have to engage with them. Luckily when someone did come, he started filling in lottery slips and by the time he had finished, Mr Patel was back.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> Well, when you go from the happiest and friendliest newsagent in the world, you are always going to be disappointed but this new guy is a breed apart.
> 
> The only time I have ever seen him look remarkably interested was when he was making strange voices to some bewildered old woman and then laughing at me for validation. I haven't been back in since.
> 
> ...



I nearly cried reading that


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I nearly cried reading that


 It's not that bad!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 5, 2014)

this is the most chitter chattery thread ever...

it's practically tittle tattle!


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> this is the most chitter chattery thread every...
> 
> it's practically tittle tattle!


 I love it. It makes my day when there are new posts.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> Well, when you go from the happiest and friendliest newsagent in the world, you are always going to be disappointed but this new guy is a breed apart.
> 
> The only time I have ever seen him look remarkably interested was when he was making strange voices to some bewildered old woman and then laughing at me for validation. I haven't been back in since.
> 
> ...


You should read 'Good as Dead' by Mark Billingham. It's a decent crime novel, based around a newsagent in Tulse Hill whose physical description bears a startling resemblance to Mr Patel, who takes two customers hostage at gunpoint.  Always made me feel a little edgy going in there. He was a lovely bloke mind you. Always offering you a bag, even if you just bought cigarettes or a paper.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> I had a duffel coat and got baby sick all over it. I took it to the dry cleaners beside Mr Patel. They told me that it could not be put in the dry cleaner as the dinosaur tooth style buttons were held on with strips of leather. They also said that putting it in the wash would ruin it. As an alternative, they could unpick the leather and dry clean the coat, then sew all the buttons and loops back on. It would cost £45.
> 
> The coat had not long before cost me £150 and was apparently reduced so I reluctantly agreed, paying £20 then and another £25 when I picked it up.
> 
> ...


To be fair to the guy next to Mr Patel's old place, I've always had a good experience there. And when I've asked for alterations or buttons to be fixed up they've always done a great job. But like you, I'm only ever there 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## Manter (Mar 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> I had a duffel coat and got baby sick all over it. I took it to the dry cleaners beside Mr Patel. They told me that it could not be put in the dry cleaner as the dinosaur tooth style buttons were held on with strips of leather. They also said that putting it in the wash would ruin it. As an alternative, they could unpick the leather and dry clean the coat, then sew all the buttons and loops back on. It would cost £45.
> 
> The coat had not long before cost me £150 and was apparently reduced so I reluctantly agreed, paying £20 then and another £25 when I picked it up.
> 
> ...


We used to use the one at the top of Brixton Road- they are BRILLIANT.  I have a white coat with black embroidery on it, and spilt red wine on it- I gave it to him and basically said do your best and if it doesn't come clean, I'll bin it- the only alternative is I bin it now.  It took him ages, I kept picking stuff up and dropping it back and he kept refusing to give me the coat back, but now it is as good as new.  In bright light you can see the white is a slightly different shade, but he basically painted on the dry cleaning chemicals with a cotton bud round the embroidery to avoid discolouring it.  And after all that he charged me £12!!  Plus his dad is a tailor so used to mend stuff for me- he's about a million years old so doesn't do it any more, now he sits behind the counter and chats to people.  

We may carry on using them- its a bit of a trek, but not that bad, and as one of the original family businesses  in the wider area it feels like I ought to support them….


----------



## Manter (Mar 5, 2014)

discobastard said:


> You should read 'Good as Dead' by Mark Billingham. It's a decent crime novel, based around a newsagent in Tulse Hill whose physical description bears a startling resemblance to Mr Patel, who takes two customers hostage at gunpoint.  Always made me feel a little edgy going in there. He was a lovely bloke mind you. Always offering you a bag, even if you just bought cigarettes or a paper.


oooh, sounds good, I'll read that


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2014)

discobastard said:


> To be fair to the guy next to Mr Patel's old place, I've always had a good experience there. And when I've asked for alterations or buttons to be fixed up they've always done a great job. But like you, I'm only ever there 3 or 4 times a year.


 
I think in my case they must have realised that the job was beyond them so to put me off they quoted a high price. When I agreed to pay it they did the best they could, which was shite.


----------



## macca4848 (Mar 8, 2014)

Any one know any more about this


http://norwoodforum.org/tulse-hill-traffic-improvement-to-go-ahead/


----------



## Smick (Mar 8, 2014)

macca4848 said:


> Any one know any more about this
> 
> 
> http://norwoodforum.org/tulse-hill-traffic-improvement-to-go-ahead/


 Is there much more they could do? Get better traffic lights maybe.

I remember Val coming to TH and I sent her a tweet to ask about making Probyn Rd one way to stop people using it as a shortcut when Norwood Rd is busy. She said she'd have a look but I never followed it up.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2014)

They've been talking about it for ages.  LCC I think campaigned for it to be improved a while ago.  Was it Val Shawcross or someone else who was wanting to get rid of gyratories altogether?  Can't remember.  I know I posted about it on here a while ago.

eta.. It was LCC.. http://lcc.org.uk/pages/gyratories


There have been a number of deaths on the corner outside the Geranium and cars do tend to approach that when there is a green light like some kind of race track (when there's not a queue obviously).

just did a quick google and found this..

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/media/newscentre/29736.aspx


Tulse Hill Gyratory - Shorter-term scheme to improve road safety ahead of a longer-term scheme to address concerns about the operation of the gyratory


----------



## macca4848 (Mar 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> Is there much more they could do?



A tunnel from Brixton hill to Lordship lane.  Unfortunately the junction is at the lowest point so it would never happen


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 8, 2014)

It is a bit hairy driving round sometimes as there are no lanes and no priorities so you have to push into the traffic.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2014)

macca4848 said:


> A tunnel from Brixton hill to Lordship lane.  Unfortunately the junction is at the lowest point so it would never happen


A flyover then


----------



## Smick (Mar 8, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> It is a bit hairy driving round sometimes as there are no lanes and no priorities so you have to push into the traffic.


 I think the fact that it is one-way encourages people to drive more quickly as their relative speed to the cars around them seems small.

People seem to take off from the lights at Ladbrokes and Geranium at full speed.

Also, heading South, I can never work out if being in the right lane at the Tulse Hill Hotel puts me in the left or right lane for turning right.


----------



## Smick (Mar 9, 2014)

I heard on the BBC that there was an accident on the gyratory today, necessitating its closure. I also noticed buses trying to get on to Palace Rd from Probyn and a bollard knocked out.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2014)

A 4x4 broke down at the lights outside Browns Cars. Stopped anything going through for about 90 minutes....


----------



## Smick (Mar 9, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A 4x4 broke down at the lights outside Browns Cars. Stopped anything going through for about 90 minutes....


 
Wow. I was worried that someone had been injured. Thank goodness nobody was.

 Could they not have got one of those Lambeth parking lorries and whipped it away?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah....they did eventually....


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sad to discover the Garden Centre on Knollys Road has closed down / gone bust.


----------



## ringo (Mar 10, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Sad to discover the Garden Centre on Knollys Road has closed down / gone bust.



Its moved to some place over towards Streatham, Plurker said where a few pages ago on this thread. The shed/fencing company decided they needed all of the space to expand and gave them the elbow.


----------



## Smick (Mar 10, 2014)

ringo said:


> Its moved to some place over towards Streatham, Plurker said where a few pages ago on this thread. The shed/fencing company decided they needed all of the space to expand and gave them the elbow.


I found them to be really friendly but expensive. I phoned them for prices on a few bits and pieces and, while I like to support local business, the price difference was too great to prevent me going elsewhere.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2014)

ringo said:


> Its moved to some place over towards Streatham, Plurker said where a few pages ago on this thread. The shed/fencing company decided they needed all of the space to expand and gave them the elbow.


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/new-stuff-in-streatham.240009/page-15#post-12937145
Planned, but not confirmed...
Here: https://maps.google.com/maps?client...F-8&ei=wpkdU4T0IYyv7QbcxIHQCw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ


----------



## ringo (Mar 10, 2014)

Smick said:


> I found them to be really friendly but expensive. I phoned them for prices on a few bits and pieces and, while I like to support local business, the price difference was too great to prevent me going elsewhere.



I checked the half price closing down sale and bamboo plants were still £30 so I didn't bother.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 15, 2014)

I've checked the thread stats and i've only posted three times on this thread. Maybe i ought to get a bit more involved in Tulse Hill affairs, of course i read it but it's not my place to go interfering. I'm a Brixton boy that has always struggled on my bike up to Tulse Hill but it beats the shit out of Loughborough Junction. In my cups and said to much.


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've checked the thread stats and i've only posted three times on this thread. Maybe i ought to get a bit more involved in Tulse Hill affairs, of course i read it but it's not my place to go interfering. I'm a Brixton boy that has always struggled on my bike up to Tulse Hill but it beats the shit out of Loughborough Junction. In my cups and said to much.


If you take the Herne Hill route or through Brockwell Park, it's much flatter and the uphill section completely manageable. It's also prettier, especially if you go through the park.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone noticed an increase in aggressive twats demanding money in Tulse Hill and West Norwood recently?

One of them on a number of occasion has let fly with a load of abuse when I have refused him money. Even going as far as hassling people inside shops and the laundrette.

Saturday morning was worst though, I was up near Tescos/Sainsbury's and someone asked me for money. I said no and he started following me asking' if I know him' over and over again in an aggressive manner.  I had to do a sharp turn round and he went on his way.

Twat.

Not pleasant


----------



## Manter (Mar 17, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Anyone noticed an increase in aggressive twats demanding money in Tulse Hill and West Norwood recently?
> 
> One of them on a number of occasion has let fly with a load of abuse when I have refused him money. Even going as far as hassling people inside shops and the laundrette.
> 
> ...


There was one in b&q this morning. He'd already shouted sexual abuse at me and another girl as we walked along the street.


----------



## Manter (Mar 17, 2014)

In more pleasant news, I went into lazy rhubarb today. Apart from Mantito embarrassingly wailing when the barista smiled at him  It's lovely. Great coffee, nice ambiance.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> In more pleasant news, I went into lazy rhubarb today. Apart from Mantito embarrassingly wailing when the barista smiled at him  It's lovely. Great coffee, nice ambiance.



It's a great little place. 

Curious about the James Wilson coffee shop nearby, which I tried instead today. Very strange layout.


----------



## Manter (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone know what shop is going in opposite- they were building a shop front today


----------



## Smick (Mar 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's a great little place.
> 
> Curious about the James Wilson coffee shop nearby, which I tried instead today. Very strange layout.


Can you just go in to buy a coffee or do they attempt to sell you a flat as well?

I have never understood it at all.

I know that foxtons try to set themselves up as looking like a bar or cafe but I don't think you would get away with going in for one of those bottles of mineral water or a cappuccino unless you wanted to speak about property.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 17, 2014)

Smick said:


> Can you just go in to buy a coffee or do they attempt to sell you a flat as well?
> 
> I have never understood it at all.
> 
> I know that foxtons try to set themselves up as looking like a bar or cafe but I don't think you would get away with going in for one of those bottles of mineral water or a cappuccino unless you wanted to speak about property.



You can get a small range of drinks and sandwiches - the real estate stuff is absent. Very odd


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's a great little place.
> 
> Curious about the James Wilson coffee shop nearby, which I tried instead today. Very strange layout.



It's really really odd - we had them over to our house in their capacity as estate agents - never heard back from them.  Nowadays there are various mother and child groups being run there amongst other things.  It's all v. strange.


----------



## Manter (Mar 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It's really really odd - we had them over to our house in their capacity as estate agents - never heard back from them.  Nowadays there are various mother and child groups being run there amongst other things.  It's all v. strange.


I may go to one just for shits and giggles

Though the northerner says 'why the hell would you want to hang out in an estate agents?'


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> <snip>Though the northerner says 'why the hell would you want to hang out in an estate agents?'


Um, use it as a base for a conspicuously leftwing reading group?  Suggested reading includes The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, The Road to Wigan Pier, The L Shaped Room, Down and Out in Paris and London, The Dispossessed etc


----------



## Paula Fagan (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone think a sports bar would go down well in West Norwood?


----------



## Paula Fagan (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone know when the sports centre opens?


----------



## GypsyWings (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Cinema is still going ahead?


----------



## discobastard (Mar 19, 2014)

Paula Fagan said:


> Does anyone know when the sports centre opens?



'Early spring' according to the website. Guess that means sometime in the next month or so.


----------



## GypsyWings (Mar 19, 2014)

discobastard said:


> 'Early spring' according to the website. Guess that means sometime in the next month or so.


And is there a cinema opening too?


----------



## Smick (Mar 19, 2014)

Paula Fagan said:


> Does anyone think a sports bar would go down well in West Norwood?


 
What do you mean by Sports Bar?

Massive telly showing baseball all day and people in their cowboy boots drinking Bud and eating chicken wings, even though they come from Croydon and are named Jeremy?

Then no.

A normal pub with a telly to watch the World Cup or 6 Nations?

Go in to one already there to find out.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> And is there a cinema opening too?



It's supposed to still be happening but I think things are going more slowly than expected.


----------



## Smick (Mar 19, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> And is there a cinema opening too?


As I heard it, Picturehouse were ready to stump up for the renovation of the library and would get free space for the cinema.

As the building was abandoned, some squatters broke in. They came through some asbestos ceiling tiles and their dogs fouled the floors.

These two things now need specialist cleaning and the council needs £££ to put it right before anything can proceed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2014)

To be fair, it was already fucked after the roof got nicked on a rainy night.. but yes - the squatters didn't help either.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 19, 2014)

Paula Fagan said:


> Does anyone think a sports bar would go down well in West Norwood?



I think it would die a quick and unlamented death. 

One of the problems with the Mine bar was that it had a huge TV showing sport - it made it look really unappealing. That didn't last too long did it? Six months or so?

I think a small Italian restaurant would do really well in West Norwood.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 19, 2014)

Paula Fagan said:


> Does anyone know when the sports centre opens?



Late spring apparently.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I think a small Italian restaurant would do really well in West Norwood.



I agree.  Or something like the old Brazas.  That sort of thing.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 19, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I agree.  Or something like the old Brazas.  That sort of thing.



Yes, something small, family run. I went to an Italian in Peckham that was tiny, much smaller front than the Mine Bar, and it was clearly doing really well. Once the new pub opens in the This That And The Other shop, then the Mine Bar site will be perfect for a restaurant. A bar there will die a death, especially with the two new pubs opening in WN.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 19, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I think it would die a quick and unlamented death.
> 
> One of the problems with the Mine bar was that it had a huge TV showing sport - it made it look really unappealing. That didn't last too long did it? Six months or so?
> 
> I think a small Italian restaurant would do really well in West Norwood.


I wholeheartedly agree with all of this.  I've always thought we've been missing a decent little Italian.  Do it really well and you would clean up.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 19, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I agree.  Or something like the old Brazas.  That sort of thing.


Mmmmm Brazas...


----------



## Remus Harbank (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone know whether Taste of Bangla has acquired not just a new name but new owners as well? I used to like it there…


----------



## Smick (Mar 20, 2014)

Remus Harbank said:


> Does anyone know whether Taste of Bangla has acquired not just a new name but new owners as well? I used to like it there…


 
I'm not sure but they were giving discount vouchers at the railway station last night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2014)

Tulse Hill Tavern Facebook page is saying the pub is closing down and seems fairly soon...


----------



## T & P (Mar 21, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tulse Hill Tavern Facebook page is saying the pub is closing down and seems fairly soon...


Really? Wow... All those rumours from a few months back might be true then. 

I really do hope it doesn't become a fucking Tesco though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2014)

That's the word....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2014)

Closes Sunday.


----------



## Smick (Mar 22, 2014)

It's a shame. In old photos of the area it sits there proudly and deserves more than to become another Tesco.

I haven't been in in a number of years so am probably as guilty of its demise as anyone else.

The White Hart may have become a bit shit since its renovation but at least it has stayed as a pub.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 23, 2014)

Apparently it's been purchased by Firkin and getting a fit out and staying a boozer....


----------



## clandestino (Mar 23, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Apparently it's been purchased by Firkin and getting a fit out and staying a boozer....



Which one? The Tulse Hill Tavern or The White Hart?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 23, 2014)

[Rules ="clandestino, post: 13017303, member: 5436"]Which one? The Tulse Hill Tavern or The White Hart?[/QUOTE]

Tulse Hill Tavern


----------



## Smick (Mar 23, 2014)

That's great it is staying as a pub. I didn't think those Firkin pubs are still about. Hopefully it will keep its name rather than becoming the Feltch and Firkin, or whatever.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 23, 2014)

oh I just remembered I have actual chitter chatter to offer.. the Lib dem rag came through the door and it seems that offie that wants to open next to Hamiltons (in the old travel agents) has had its licence refused after loads of objections.  It seems it wanted a 24h licence and it's been refused any kind of licence at all.  There were references to anti-social drinking in the area.


----------



## Smick (Mar 23, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh I just remembered I have actual chitter chatter to offer.. the Lib dem rag came through the door and it seems that offie that wants to open next to Hamiltons (in the old travel agents) has had its licence refused after loads of objections.  It seems it wanted a 24h licence and it's been refused any kind of licence at all.  There were references to anti-social drinking in the area.


 
We already have enough offies along there. There's G7, Pricecutter and the Co-op. Although there is plenty of opportunity for anti-social drinkers to stock up.

By the way, has the ownership of Pricecutter changed? They have changed their prices of drinks and the girl who has worked there for years has gone.


----------



## ringo (Mar 24, 2014)

W Norwood could still do with a decent offie. Pretty good for spirits in the convenience stores and just about OK for beer from various, but crap for wine. Two for a tenner or racks of Australian is about all there is.


----------



## GypsyWings (Mar 25, 2014)

T & P said:


> Really? Wow... All those rumours from a few months back might be true then.
> 
> I really do hope it doesn't become a fucking Tesco though.


Green King apparently


----------



## leanderman (Mar 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> W Norwood could still do with a decent offie. Pretty good for spirits in the convenience stores and just about OK for beer from various, but crap for wine. Two for a tenner or racks of Australian is about all there is.



Dave of MarketRow wines is looking for another site. I told him West Norwood could work.


----------



## ringo (Mar 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Dave of MarketRow wines is looking for another site. I told him West Norwood could work.


I reckon so. Most places cater for cheap lager, only the supermarkets carry real ale and then just a handful of the most obvious. 
Wouldn't be difficult to beat the Coop for wine,  I can't often be bothered to drive to the Majestic by the Alleyns Head.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 26, 2014)

ringo said:


> I reckon so. Most places cater for cheap lager, only the supermarkets carry real ale and then just a handful of the most obvious.
> Wouldn't be difficult to beat the Coop for wine,  I can't often be bothered to drive to the Majestic by the Alleyns Head.



I haven't been but someone said that Norwood wines (?) opposite-ish the opticians has a really good selection of ciders (so maybe wines too?)  This was years ago so don't know if it's the same now.  It has a red shopfront.  I did think they might be the same people wanting to open in Tulse Hill - same name I think.  Have you tried it?


----------



## ringo (Mar 26, 2014)

Never been in but very close to me so I'll give it a go,  ta


----------



## Winot (Mar 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Dave of MarketRow wines is looking for another site. I told him West Norwood could work.



An alternative or additional site?

Is his lease up in Market Row?


----------



## ringo (Mar 26, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Norwood wines


Gone!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 26, 2014)

ringo said:


> Gone!



hahaha!  I've seen that shop but didn't twig it was in the old offie.  I was just up there this morning too...


----------



## leanderman (Mar 26, 2014)

Winot said:


> An alternative or additional site?
> 
> Is his lease up in Market Row?



Branching out!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 26, 2014)

We're back playing records at the Hart on Friday night for anyone who wants a decent night out listening to our joyous jukebox of classic pop, soul and rock 'n' roll (with a heavy dash of everything else lobbed in....)


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2014)

Well I've just walked past The Tulse Hill Tavern, which is now boarded up, and it looks as if instead of a pub they're going to make it into flats!


----------



## choochi (Mar 27, 2014)

That sign appears to relate to somewhere in Hampshire.


----------



## Smick (Mar 27, 2014)

Bunch of bastards. Planning notice dated November of last year as well.

Worse than a Tesco, Wetherspoon or anything else with public access.


----------



## Smick (Mar 27, 2014)

choochi said:


> That sign appears to relate to somewhere in Hampshire.


 
Their fence must have the sign from the last job.

I was in with Panos yesterday in the Euro Car Centre, who is an absolute diamond btw. I should have asked him.


----------



## Manter (Mar 27, 2014)

choochi said:


> That sign appears to relate to somewhere in Hampshire.


Well spotted!


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh. I kind of noticed and thought it must have referred to the developer's registered address. I was bemused to see comments or objections must be submitted by November 2013. So I guess they put up the wrong notice. Though how the fuck they managed to do so is anyone's guess.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 28, 2014)

choochi said:


> That sign appears to relate to somewhere in Hampshire.



where they lost an important part of their brain somewhere in a field...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> <snip> So I guess they put up the wrong notice. Though how the fuck they managed to do so is anyone's guess.


This is Lambeth - miraculous levels of ineptitude are reached here every week, if not every day.


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2014)

Heh... At least I'm glad to report that the offending notice has been removed this morning. Let's see when the real one materialises.

The MOT garage next door has lost the space in front of the pub, which they rammed full of cars during the business hours. This morning they were working on a Golf that had been parked on the pavement in front of the abandoned Ladbrokes unit for at least a couple of years- I guess they suddenly need every inch of space available


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

Does anyone know what is going to happen to the building? Anyone seen any planning proposals?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Does anyone know what is going to happen to the building? Anyone seen any planning proposals?


No planning applications in Lambeth's database.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

I've added a feature here. It's been open for 174 years 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/tulse-hill-tavern-herne-hill-closes/


----------



## clandestino (Mar 28, 2014)

editor said:


> I've added a feature here. It's been open for 174 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting to see the old photos. But why have you put Tulse Hill Tavern, Herne Hill? I know there's some debate about what that area around Tulse Hill station is called, but it's definitely not Herne Hill. I would have thought that the Tulse Hill Tavern is in...erm...Tulse Hill.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 28, 2014)

According to Streetmap, it's pretty squarely in Tulse HIll:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...N&tl=~&ar=y&bi=~&mapp=map.srf&searchp=ids.srf


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Interesting to see the old photos. But why have you put Tulse Hill Tavern, Herne Hill? I know there's some debate about what that area around Tulse Hill station is called, but it's definitely not Herne Hill. I would have thought that the Tulse Hill Tavern is in...erm...Tulse Hill.


That's how it came up in the pub databases/directories I searched.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 28, 2014)

editor said:


> That's how it came up in the pub databases I searched.



I'd go with streetmap on this one I think.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I'd go with streetmap on this one I think.


Well, the title has got both Tulse Hill and Herne Hill in there, so I think I've got it covered.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2014)

It's one of those postcode.boundary things.. it has a HH postcode - SE24 - the 4 corners of that junction have different post codes.. SW2, SE24, SE21 and SE27.  So Brixton, HH, W. Dulwich and W. Norwood respectively.  I would call it all Tulse Hill though.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2014)

Why not stick West Norwood on there as well just for fun? 
The pub's called the Tulse Hill Tavern, it's over the road from Tulse Hill Station. It is the area known to all as Tulse Hill.

Herne Hill is a mile away


----------



## clandestino (Mar 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It's one of those postcode.boundary things.. it has a HH postcode - SE24 - the 4 corners of that junction have different post codes.. SW2, SE24, SE21 and SE27.  So Brixton, HH, W. Dulwich and W. Norwood respectively.  I would call it all Tulse Hill though.



Yes, I agree. Whoever did that database had clearly never been to the area and just put Herne Hill because of the postcode.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2014)

It's like the SW2 v SW9 thing really.. 

anyways...


----------



## clandestino (Mar 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It's like the SW2 v SW9 thing really..
> 
> anyways...



A bit more clear cut than that I think.


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Yes, I agree. Whoever did that database had clearly never been to the area and just put Herne Hill because of the postcode.


Either that or they used to work as estate agents. All the properties for sale on my street are routinely described as being in Herne Hill as we're within the SE24 postcode


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Why not stick West Norwood on there as well just for fun?
> The pub's called the Tulse Hill Tavern, it's over the road from Tulse Hill Station. It is the area known to all as Tulse Hill.
> 
> Herne Hill is a mile away


This post would make Orang Utan's head explode


----------



## clandestino (Mar 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> This post would make Orang Utan's head explode



I blame him for this whole sorry debacle, frankly. 

The poor editor's not to blame. Anywhere south of the Ritzy and he thinks he's in Brighton.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2014)

clandestino said:


> A bit more clear cut than that I think.



I'm just leg-pulling...


----------



## Abu Zan (Mar 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Brixton and it's surroundings are a bit odd. I understand that the Iceland has the highest sales in the UK. Certainly not the biggest branch in size.
> 
> Off topic I am surprised there is not a Primark doing a massive trade.



A giant Primark would look great on the Fire Station plot when they move up to Knights Hill. Rearrange the bus stops. Somewhere to buy Male items & Shoes, can you imagine?


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> Either that or they used to work as estate agents. All the properties for sale on my street are routinely described as being in Herne Hill as we're within the SE24 postcode


My street is described as 'Brockwell Park'. There is cressingham gardens and a thumping great road in between us and the park, but it's true estate agent fuck-wittery


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Why not stick West Norwood on there as well just for fun?
> The pub's called the Tulse Hill Tavern, it's over the road from Tulse Hill Station. It is the area known to all as Tulse Hill.
> 
> Herne Hill is a mile away


The white hart used to have a 'we <3 west Norwood' sticker in the window. 

Which always struck me as a bit of a non sequitur


----------



## discobastard (Mar 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> The white hart used to have a 'we <3 west Norwood' sticker in the window.
> 
> Which always struck me as a bit of a non sequitur


Soon be South Brixton surely if the estate agents get their way


----------



## boohoo (Mar 28, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Soon be South Brixton surely if the estate agents get their way



There has been an East Brixton, North Brixton and West Brixton but have yet to come across a south Brixton!


----------



## zenie (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> There has been an East Brixton, North Brixton and West Brixton but have yet to come across a south Brixton!



Yep saw North Brixton Autos earlier in Loughborough Junction.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> There has been an East Brixton, North Brixton and West Brixton but have yet to come across a south Brixton!


Time to start an aggressive geo-branding campaign


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2014)

Is the south Chelsea language school still operating?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> There has been an East Brixton, North Brixton and West Brixton but have yet to come across a south Brixton!



I am perfectly happy living in Lower Tulse Hill


----------



## Greebo (Mar 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> There has been an East Brixton, North Brixton and West Brixton but have yet to come across a south Brixton!


The stretch of Tulse Hill between Water Lane and Trinity Rise is classed as "South Brixton", at least according to stuff sent out by the council.


----------



## Smick (Mar 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It's one of those postcode.boundary things.. it has a HH postcode - SE24 - the 4 corners of that junction have different post codes.. SW2, SE24, SE21 and SE27.  So Brixton, HH, W. Dulwich and W. Norwood respectively.  I would call it all Tulse Hill though.


SW2 for the pizza shop?


discobastard said:


> Soon be South Brixton surely if the estate agents get their way


 
North West Dulwich surely! Or maybe South West. Something with Dulwich in it anyway. I read it on the Suzuki garage so it must be true.


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2014)

Greebo said:


> The stretch of Tulse Hill between Water Lane and Trinity Rise is classed as "South Brixton", at least according to stuff sent out by the council.


Seriously?! 

We do have an Sw2 postcode, tbf, but we're Tulse Hill.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> We do have an Sw2 postcode, tbf, but we're Tulse Hill.


Me too. And if I'm honest I'm perfectly happy with Tulse Hill 

Unless renaming it South Brixton means house prices go up.

(Joke)


----------



## discobastard (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone heading to the White Hart tonight?


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Anyone heading to the White Hart tonight?


I am trapped at home by a sleeping baby


----------



## Smick (Mar 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> We do have an Sw2 postcode, tbf, but we're Tulse Hill.


 
To be honest, from what you have described, I'd think more Brixton than Tulse Hill. It would be easier for you to walk to the shops by Sainsburys than it would to go to those in Tulse Hill.



I don't live near the Hill itself but my proximity to the station makes me say I'm in Tulse Hill.

Some letters, from Halifax spring to mind, say Brixton on them.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> We do have an Sw2 postcode, tbf, but we're Tulse Hill.


Straight up.


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> To be honest, from what you have described, I'd think more Brixton than Tulse Hill. It would be easier for you to walk to the shops by Sainsburys than it would to go to those in Tulse Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easiest for me to go to the crap tesco 

When we bought it the searches said Brixton. But it takes 19 minutes to walk home from the tube (15 if the baby is screaming) and 11 to walk home from Tulse Hill.


----------



## Smick (Mar 28, 2014)

About two minutes after my last post, my wife and I put tonight's Gogglebox on. There are two people, Sandy and Sandra, who live on Leigham Vale, just out the back of us. They described them as living in Brixton and my wife said "IT'S....NOT.....BRIXTON!"


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Is the south Chelsea language school still operating?


Yep. At least judging from the outside.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> About two minutes after my last post, my wife and I put tonight's Gogglebox on. There are two people, Sandy and Sandra, who live on Leigham Vale, just out the back of us. They described them as living in Brixton and my wife said "IT'S....NOT.....BRIXTON!"


No. It's South West Brixton


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> About two minutes after my last post, my wife and I put tonight's Gogglebox on. There are two people, Sandy and Sandra, who live on Leigham Vale, just out the back of us. They described them as living in Brixton and my wife said "IT'S....NOT.....BRIXTON!"



omg THANK YOU.. and are you my husband?   I've been saying this all along to my husband who couldn't give a shit and thinking I am going mad! I know _exactly_ the house and I've seen Sandra walking up Leigham Vale.  I thought I was going mad!  I've been wracking my brains to think of where is similar in Brixton!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> We do have an Sw2 postcode, tbf, but we're Tulse Hill.



I think of it as Brixton all the way up to Upper Tulse Hill - so I'd say you're Brixton tbh..

I mean I know you _want_ to be Tulse Hill... but sorry yes.. you'll have to live with being Brixton.. 

(ps I'm SW2 too)


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2014)

ok for the 2nd time in a row I've had to walk past the White Hart late-ish at night whilst Nanker Phelge's night has been on and talk myself out of a late night.  My neighbour who I always nod to (nodding terms) was in there and I was _really _tempted to go in and get a drink and say hello.  I reckon she's probably a regular there and it would've been nice to have a chat over a drink.


----------



## Smick (Mar 29, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> omg THANK YOU.. and are you my husband?   I've been saying this all along to my husband who couldn't give a shit and thinking I am going mad! I know _exactly_ the house and I've seen Sandra walking up Leigham Vale.  I thought I was going mad!  I've been wracking my brains to think of where is similar in Brixton!


 
Not so lucky to be your husband.

I noticed them filming it one night and I only watched it for the first time recently and put two and two together.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2014)

Manter said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> We do have an Sw2 postcode, tbf, but we're Tulse Hill.


So, heading West, when does it become Brixton Hil?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 29, 2014)

I noticed yesterday that there's a new something or other along Norwood Road in Herne Hill that's called 'Brixton whateveritis.' That really shows how Brixton's image has changed - businesses in Herne Hill used to call themselves 'Dulwich ....'


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I noticed yesterday that there's a new something or other along Norwood Road in Herne Hill that's called 'Brixton whateveritis.' That really shows how Brixton's image has changed - businesses in Herne Hill used to call themselves 'Dulwich ....'


Isn't it Brixton Cakes, also of Coldharbour Lane?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 29, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Isn't it Brixton Cakes, also of Coldharbour Lane?



Ah could be - I went past on the bus and noticed the sign in passing. Maybe Brixton isn't colonialising HH just yet then.


----------



## Manter (Mar 29, 2014)

Crispy said:


> So, heading West, when does it become Brixton Hil?


No idea. Isn't Brixton hill just Brixton, really? Like streatham is the place and then there is streatham hill, common etc that just lets you orientate yourself? You'd not write streatham hill or Brixton hill on an envelope, I don't think?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 29, 2014)

Smick said:


> About two minutes after my last post, my wife and I put tonight's Gogglebox on. There are two people, Sandy and Sandra, who live on Leigham Vale, just out the back of us. They described them as living in Brixton and my wife said "IT'S....NOT.....BRIXTON!"



They introduced themselves to me when I was setting up some gear in the white hart last week. I didn't know who they were cos I don't watch telly....but they told me..ha ha. They seemed like fun ladies. Totally bonkers...but a lot of laughs....we chatted for a bit and then they zoomed off because they got a call from the film crew to go home...


----------



## Smick (Mar 29, 2014)

Manter said:


> No idea. Isn't Brixton hill just Brixton, really? Like streatham is the place and then there is streatham hill, common etc that just lets you orientate yourself? You'd not write streatham hill or Brixton hill on an envelope, I don't think?


 
Streatham Hill, such as The Crown & Spectre or MFC, is really miles away from Streatham Common or Vale.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 30, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ah could be - I went past on the bus and noticed the sign in passing. Maybe Brixton isn't colonialising HH just yet then.



Yes. Same place, same branding. Might simply have moved.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yes. Same place, same branding. Might simply have moved.


They're still trading on Coldharbour Lane (if you mean the one opp the Barrier).


----------



## leanderman (Mar 30, 2014)

editor said:


> They're still trading on Coldharbour Lane (if you mean the one opp the Barrier).



Yep. Must have branched out then.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yep. Must have branched out then.


They do make some fantastic creations.


----------



## Rachel50 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just heard from my councillor regarding the Tulse Hill Tavern ( SE24 is Herne Hill by the way !)
Apparently it's being bought by the Greene King pub chain.  It's closed for a while for renovation.  So doesn't look like it will go upmarket but at least it won't be a Tesco or a block of flats.


----------



## niqvist (Apr 1, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Yes, something small, family run. I went to an Italian in Peckham that was tiny, much smaller front than the Mine Bar, and it was clearly doing really well. Once the new pub opens in the This That And The Other shop, then the Mine Bar site will be perfect for a restaurant. A bar there will die a death, especially with the two new pubs opening in WN.



The Mine Bar had it's License revoked last year.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 1, 2014)

niqvist said:


> The Mine Bar had it's License revoked last year.



But a new business could apply for a new one, couldn't it?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2014)

Rachel50 said:


> Just heard from my councillor regarding the Tulse Hill Tavern ( SE24 is Herne Hill by the way !)
> Apparently it's being bought by the Greene King pub chain.  It's closed for a while for renovation.  So doesn't look like it will go upmarket but at least it won't be a Tesco or a block of flats.


That's very good news. A pub (and not some weird mutation of a pub) it shall stay 
Wonder if they'll keep the hotel part of the business?
I wonder if they'll open late?


----------



## Smick (Apr 1, 2014)

How is the White Hart doing? I've been unimpressed the last few times. At the weekends you would have at least got people in watching the football. The afternoon is dead now.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> How is the White Hart doing? I've been unimpressed the last few times. At the weekends you would have at least got people in watching the football. The afternoon is dead now.



The fact of people, especially young people, not sitting in a pub watching football always cheers me!


----------



## Smick (Apr 1, 2014)

People in to watch the football is better than an empty pub though.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> People in to watch the football is better than an empty pub though.



I suppose. But people playing football and getting healthy is better still


----------



## Smick (Apr 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I suppose. But people playing football and getting healthy is better still


 
Yeah, being in the pub of an afternoon isn't a great starting point. The whole game is tied up in pubs with Sky Sports, sponsorship from junk food companies or loan sharks. The whole game at the highest level is morally bankrupt.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 2, 2014)

Smick said:


> How is the White Hart doing? I've been unimpressed the last few times. At the weekends you would have at least got people in watching the football. The afternoon is dead now.



Probably better....needs a pool table back though.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 2, 2014)

Smick said:


> Yeah, being in the pub of an afternoon isn't a great starting point. The whole game is tied up in pubs with Sky Sports, sponsorship from junk food companies or loan sharks. The whole game at the highest level is morally bankrupt.



I just want a fucking drink...go to the Horn if you want as it still feels like 1987.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I suppose. But people playing football and getting healthy is better still



Not in  a pub round mine...best you stay in Brixton.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Not in  a pub round mine...best you stay in Brixton.



Please explain


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Please explain



I like my pubs rough, ready and general places of iniqiuty and filth.
No time for healthy types in my local. I don't need to be made feel guilty when out for a sneaky pint. I always used to feel better about my life after a drink in the Tavern....


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2014)

A comment on the BBuzz report abut the Tulse Hill Tavern closing looks hopeful: 



> Just heard from my councillor about the Tulse Hill Tavern.
> Apparently it is being bought by the pub chain Greene King and will be closed for a while for refurbishment.
> So hopefully no Tesco or block of flats but possibly the same fat chavs hanging out there.
> Nice.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 3, 2014)

Rachel50 said:


> Just heard from my councillor regarding the Tulse Hill Tavern ( SE24 is Herne Hill by the way !)
> Apparently it's being bought by the Greene King pub chain.  It's closed for a while for renovation.  So doesn't look like it will go upmarket but at least it won't be a Tesco or a block of flats.


yep


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2014)

Smick said:


> People in to watch the football is better than an empty pub though.



There was never that many watching football cos they never had sky. Horse racing had a bigger following in the Hart. All them old fellas have fucked off up the horns...one of them got barred after throwing a spectacular wobbler a couple of weeks ago and tried punching everyone in the face, including his pals, and shouting 'feckin yuppies' as he was ejected.... 

There are plans to get screens for the world cup....

....personally nothing turns me off a boozer more than a load of geezers shouting at a telly.

Saturday afternoon is always great for random weirdos just wandering in and talking bollocks....which eventually ends up in an argument.

A geezer walked in with his cock out the other week and ordered a drink....new manager kept her cool and 'I can't serve you because I can see your penis'

....(and no...it wasn't me!)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone know a guy called Johnny who is always wandering around Tulse Hill? massive guy who wears a puffer jacket with a great swagger as he walks. looks quite intimidating at first but seems alrite, definitely a Tulse Hill character!


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow... If I were single and on a first date, I know where I could take my girl and show her  a good time


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does anyone know a guy called Johnny who is always wandering around Tulse Hill? massive guy who wears a puffer jacket with a great swagger as he walks. looks quite intimidating at first but seems alrite, definitely a Tulse Hill character!



You have a strange idea of alrite if I'm thinking of the same guy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2014)

T & P said:


> Wow... If I were single and on a first date, I know where I could take my girl and show her  a good time



They go this on tonight...which might be good...


----------



## discobastard (Apr 4, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You have a strange idea of alrite if I'm thinking of the same guy.


Seconded.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 4, 2014)

he lives opposite me and the day I moved in he was on the rampage for some reason, 6 police cars turned up eventually- it was quite an introduction to the neighbourhood!

He does kind of seem quite friendly though, is he a bit of nuisance then?


----------



## discobastard (Apr 4, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> he lives opposite me and the day I moved in he was on the rampage for some reason, 6 police cars turned up eventually- it was quite an introduction to the neighbourhood!
> 
> He does kind of seem quite friendly though, is he a bit of nuisance then?


If it's who I think it is he asks me for money and cigarettes. Every. Fucking. Day. 

So yeah you could say he's a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> He does kind of seem quite friendly though, is he a bit of nuisance then?



A nuisance is one way of putting it I suppose. Sex pest is another.


----------



## Smick (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried the White Hart quiz yet?

Any lunacy at that?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 4, 2014)

no.. but I'd like to.


----------



## Manter (Apr 4, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> he lives opposite me and the day I moved in he was on the rampage for some reason, 6 police cars turned up eventually- it was quite an introduction to the neighbourhood!
> 
> He does kind of seem quite friendly though, is he a bit of nuisance then?


Are you the bloke who lives on my road? Or have I got very confused again?


----------



## discobastard (Apr 4, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> no.. but I'd like to.


I'm well up for that if we can get a team together.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 4, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> no.. but I'd like to.



Me and Z were talking about doing it at some stage but haven't got round to it yet.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 4, 2014)

Well it's gaijinboy's football night so I wouldn't be able to get there till 8pm (just) unless we get a babysitter and make a night of it.

but yeah.. in theory up for it.

colacubes...Z?


----------



## Smick (Apr 4, 2014)

And then get a team together for Eggheads!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 5, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Well it's gaijinboy's football night so I wouldn't be able to get there till 8pm (just) unless we get a babysitter and make a night of it.
> 
> but yeah.. in theory up for it.
> 
> colacubes...Z?



PM me your email and we can sort a date.  Prob easier as Z sensibly doesn't come on here


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 5, 2014)

colacubes said:


> PM me your email and we can sort a date.  Prob easier as Z sensibly doesn't come on here



ah... Z!  Got it now.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> And then get a team together for Eggheads!


I did get an email about getting together an eggheads team.... haven't enough time for something like that!


----------



## Smick (Apr 5, 2014)

My wife works for the BBC so I am ineligible.


----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 7, 2014)

Smick said:


> How is the White Hart doing? I've been unimpressed the last few times. At the weekends you would have at least got people in watching the football. The afternoon is dead now.


They think by opening a kitchen and selling over priced pizzas the trade will increase,  can't see it myself, competing with the Railway will be too much I fear


----------



## Smick (Apr 7, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> They think by opening a kitchen and selling over priced pizzas the trade will increase,  can't see it myself, competing with the Railway will be too much I fear


 
My brother and I called in for a pint on Saturday. It was dead as a doornail so we headed up to the Railway after one.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 7, 2014)

Once the THT opens back up, the hart is doomed, I fear.


----------



## T & P (Apr 7, 2014)

Someone was inside the THT one morning last week, but other than that there has been no activity whatsoever since it closed, so it might be a long while before it reopens.


----------



## BrummieinLondon (Apr 9, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does anyone know a guy called Johnny who is always wandering around Tulse Hill? massive guy who wears a puffer jacket with a great swagger as he walks. looks quite intimidating at first but seems alrite, definitely a Tulse Hill character!



Yes! Ive not felt threatened by him either. I keep meaning to give him a packet of Baccy (bought the wrong type by mistake) Im sure he will be grateful


----------



## T & P (Apr 13, 2014)

There was a drone flying above our garden and surrounding area earlier today. Couldn't tell if it was a police one or privately owned. It looked expensive anyway.


----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 15, 2014)

What are they doing on Norwood Road by the junction of Elm Court Road, looks like giant plant pots??


----------



## grosun (Apr 15, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> What are they doing on Norwood Road by the junction of Elm Court Road, looks like giant plant pots??



Edible bus stop apparently:







see here on twitter

See also http://www.theediblebusstop.org/


----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 17, 2014)

grosun said:


> Edible bus stop apparently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow interesting!!


----------



## clandestino (Apr 18, 2014)

Went into the White Hart for the first time last night, after a few pints and a pizza in the Railway. It was quiz night in the Railway and the quizmaster was booming out the questions much louder than normal, so we thought we'd give the new place a try. It was pretty empty, but I liked it a lot. The smiley landlady seemed delighted to see us, and I liked the nice little touches - fairy lights around the windows, the big red leather chairs, the artworks of bands and musicians. I can see it being a slow burner, but actually becoming quite popular. At the moment it suffers from a kind of Tardis effect - it's actually much nicer inside than it looks from the outside, but maybe that's just me still seeing the old pub. Anyway, I'm glad we went in and good luck to them.


----------



## macca4848 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just back from holiday and had an email from the local residents group saying there is a planning application for the Tulse Hill Tavern to be turned into 17 flats.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 18, 2014)

macca4848 said:


> Just back from holiday and had an email from the local residents group saying there is a planning application for the Tulse Hill Tavern to be turned into 17 flats.



Well, either there is - or there isn't


----------



## Smick (Apr 18, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Went into the White Hart for the first time last night, after a few pints and a pizza in the Railway. It was quiz night in the Railway and the quizmaster was booming out the questions much louder than normal, so we thought we'd give the new place a try. It was pretty empty, but I liked it a lot. The smiley landlady seemed delighted to see us, and I liked the nice little touches - fairy lights around the windows, the big red leather chairs, the artworks of bands and musicians. I can see it being a slow burner, but actually becoming quite popular. At the moment it suffers from a kind of Tardis effect - it's actually much nicer inside than it looks from the outside, but maybe that's just me still seeing the old pub. Anyway, I'm glad we went in and good luck to them.


 
Is the smiley landlady from Dublin? I've had a few chats with her and she is spot on.

I have been in 5 or 6 times and it is fine, but isn't the dive it used to be and not the trendy hipster joint it wants to be.

I liked it before, I like it now.


----------



## Smick (Apr 18, 2014)

macca4848 said:


> Just back from holiday and had an email from the local residents group saying there is a planning application for the Tulse Hill Tavern to be turned into 17 flats.


 
Is that in the existing building or a new building on the site?


----------



## clandestino (Apr 18, 2014)

Smick said:


> Is the smiley landlady from Dublin? I've had a few chats with her and she is spot on.
> 
> I have been in 5 or 6 times and it is fine, but isn't the dive it used to be and not the trendy hipster joint it wants to be.
> 
> I liked it before, I like it now.



Yes, I think so.

And, yes, I think you've summed it up just right. Be interesting to see what happens to the place.


----------



## T & P (Apr 19, 2014)

macca4848 said:


> Just back from holiday and had an email from the local residents group saying there is a planning application for the Tulse Hill Tavern to be turned into 17 flats.


Could it be that one of them spotted the same planning notice I saw, which turned out to be unrelated to the site and had simply been left attached to the fence from its previous location?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2014)

Nothing on the planning website.
Keep an eye on http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=001YNSBOLI000 for any surprises.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 20, 2014)

If anyone is planning on going to the co-op, don't bother as it appears to be shut all day


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 20, 2014)

Fingers said:


> If anyone is planning on going to the co-op, don't bother as it appears to be shut all day


good public information service there Fingers
the one up norwood road is open I can report as is sainsburys


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2014)

Easter Sunday rules innit. Though I've always wondered how on earth the Tulse Hill Co-op is classed as a large supermarket. Must have just about the minimum sq. footage necessary to fall into that category.

The Co-op in West Norwood doesn't look much different in size and it's classed as a small supermarket.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 20, 2014)

T & P said:


> Easter Sunday rules innit. Though I've always wondered how on earth the Tulse Hill Co-op is classed as a large supermarket. Must have just about the minimum sq. footage necessary to fall into that category.
> 
> The Co-op in West Norwood doesn't look much different in size and it's classed as a small supermarket.


the west norwood co-op has a bigger selection of stuff too


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm hearing that the Tulse Hill Tavern is definitely being turned into flats.


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2014)

Really?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 23, 2014)

T & P said:


> Could it be that one of them spotted the same planning notice I saw, which turned out to be unrelated to the site and had simply been left attached to the fence from its previous location?



I saw that too, for somewhere in Hampshire. Surely a 100 odd year old pub cant just be turned into flats just like that?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm hearing that the Tulse Hill Tavern is definitely being turned into flats.


Still nothing on the planning website. I think that Hampshire notice has stirred up too many rumours.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Still nothing on the planning website. I think that Hampshire notice has stirred up too many rumours.


A local resident said that they'd received a newsletter from their councillor saying that it was going to be converted into flats. I've asked them to scan it in.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> A local resident said that they'd received a newsletter from their councillor saying that it was going to be converted into flats. I've asked them to scan it in.


That's pretty damning 
A real shame. It's the best pub building in the area. Huge bar, big garden, no immediate neighbours. The bus stop carries its name!


----------



## Breakz (Apr 23, 2014)

Woahhhh beware the aisle to queue in co op has changed!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2014)

Breakz said:


> Woahhhh beware the aisle to queue in co op has changed!



freaked me riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight out


----------



## ringo (Apr 23, 2014)

I saw a bloke briefly consider getting angry about it, but then manage to conquer his ire


----------



## Smick (Apr 23, 2014)

Chuka put up some shite on twitter about closing pubs so I tweeted him to ask whether he knows of the THT closing. I'm hoping he doesn't have me on ignore after previous tweets.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> Chuka put up some shite on twitter about closing pubs so I tweeted him to ask whether he knows of the THT closing. I'm hoping he doesn't have me on ignore after previous tweets.



Unsure why he or, apparently, councillors should be privy to information about the Tavern


----------



## Fingers (Apr 23, 2014)

Breakz said:


> Woahhhh beware the aisle to queue in co op has changed!



Yes I fell foul of this, this afternoon. Proper screwed with my mind.  Anyone know why or are they just fucking with the customers?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Yes I fell foul of this, this afternoon. Proper screwed with my mind.  Anyone know why or are they just fucking with the customers?



I Blame Thatcher.


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2014)

The queue has quite happily formed naturally on the second aisle for ages. I don't understand why they'd want to change it. Though I wouldn't be surprised if it's purely a marketing reason. Namely that there are more expensive items (booze) on view on the left aisle for customers to look at whilst queuing.

In any case, I find the place so fucking expensive I visit it less and less. Between the KC News place opp the Tulse Hill Tavern and the big Sainsbury's in Tulse Hill, I find little reason to go in much anymore.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> The queue has quite happily formed naturally on the second aisle for ages. I don't understand why they'd want to change it. Though I wouldn't be surprised if it's purely a marketing reason. Namely that there are more expensive items (booze) on view on the left aisle for customers to look at whilst queuing.
> 
> In any case, I find the place so fucking expensive I visit it less and less. Between the KC News place opp the Tulse Hill Tavern and the big Sainsbury's in Tulse Hill, I find little reason to go in much anymore.


Queuing up the second aisle always meant that the cashiers on the main desk couldn't see how big the queue was, which is why it always took ages for them to call in extra staff.  IIf people are queuing up the booze aisle then you always know how many customers you have waiting.  And you don't have to squeeze up past the sweets when there is a queue. 
I think if it was about marketing then there would have been a bigger change around, like putting the fresh bread and veg up the front. They know it's a crappy place to shop I'm sure so I think it's about making the place better in really basic terms, which they need to given the trouble they're in.  I also don't think booze is an impulse purchase. You go in to buy it cos you know what you want or you go in to browse it because you know you want some but you don't know what. It's not a conspiracy. 
And the Co-op announced today that they are cutting loads of prices on basics, so all together it might be a better place to shop. Maybe. Although I recently started getting the bus to Sainsbury's instead. But it sounds like good news to me.  
You don't announce 2.5 billion losses and then carry on as normal.


----------



## Smick (Apr 24, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I did some work in this area. Queuing up the second aisle always meant that the cashiers on the main desk couldn't see how big the queue was, which is why it always took ages for them to call in extra staff.  IIf people are queuing up the booze aisle then you always know how many customers you have waiting.  And you don't have to squeeze up past the sweets when there is a queue.
> I think if it was about marketing then there would have been a bigger change around, like putting the fresh bread and veg up the front. They know it's a crappy place to shop I'm sure so I think it's about making the place better in really basic terms, which they need to given the trouble they're in.  I also don't think booze is an impulse purchase. You go in to buy it cos you know what you want or you go in to browse it because you know you want some but you don't know what. It's not a conspiracy.
> And the Co-op announced today that they are cutting loads of prices on basics, so all together it might be a better place to shop. Maybe. Although I recently started getting the bus to Sainsbury's instead. But it sounds like good news to me.
> You don't announce 2.5 billion losses and then carry on as normal.


 
I'd imagine that sweets and magazines are what you're most likely to impulse buy in a queue.

I am not sure I have ever bought booze in the Co. It's too expensive. Maybe when they were selling it off cheap before refurbishment, but it's usually over a fiver for 4 440ml cans of 4.8% lager. KC does 4 500ml cans, 5%, £3.75 - £4. I will never buy booze on impulse there.


----------



## Smick (Apr 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Unsure why he or, apparently, councillors should be privy to information about the Tavern


 
I think it was just coincidence that he tweeted about it. But now he has, we might as well try to engage him on it.

Who knows if he reads twitter, I might send him an email as well.


----------



## ringo (Apr 24, 2014)

The booze aisle is also wider than the sweets/magazine aisle so people not in the queue can get past.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2014)

queuing up the booze aisle with two kids is going to be a nightmare... littlest is at the "grab everything from the shelf" stage and oldest will just do it to wind me up...   Mind you.. at least there won't be the kids' magazines and chocolates I suppose.  Plus I could avoid the crisps altogether...  hmmmm


----------



## discobastard (Apr 24, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'd imagine that sweets and magazines are what you're most likely to impulse buy in a queue.
> 
> I am not sure I have ever bought booze in the Co. It's too expensive. Maybe when they were selling it off cheap before refurbishment, but it's usually over a fiver for 4 440ml cans of 4.8% lager. KC does 4 500ml cans, 5%, £3.75 - £4. I will never buy booze on impulse there.


Thy actually have a pretty decent selection of wine (a bit too much even considering the size of the place).


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 24, 2014)

always get my booze from the premier (KC)- absolute bargain to get 4 full cans of cold 5% lager for £3.75. ive literally never seen cheaper beers.

Saying that, Co-op do have some sneaky little offers on crates if you dig carefully. the other day I got 20 X 300ml bottles of Budweiser for £12 which isn't too bad, 60p a bottle.

That co-op can still go and get fucked though. reduce the almost out of date food by more than 20p you tight bastards, and stop having all your special offers Cadburys mousse and Rustlers burgers!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2014)

I opened the curtains of my living room yesterday to see a woman walking past followed by a duck and 4 ducklings. She had rescued them from a fox and spent the rest of the day trying to get them re-homed in a lake....she did. Not sure where yet.


----------



## Smick (Apr 24, 2014)

I saw that on twitter last night when I did a search for Tulse Hill. There was a picture of some ducks crossing Probyn Road and a woman had stopped the traffic for them to cross.

edit to add:

the woman's twitter name is @nicescriptypers and the tweet was around 9.30 yesterday. Seems to suggest that they ended up in Brockwell.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2014)

I know the woman who was walking them...haven't seen her to ask yet...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## macca4848 (Apr 24, 2014)

That's probably the same "newsletter" (it was actually an email of minute from a residents meeting) which i referred to earlier in the thread. 

I asked where the info on the THT had come from and a local resident raised it at the meeting, so possibly the result of reading the Hampshire notice too..........


[Edit] not sure how to quote, so this was in response to the Tulse Hill Tavern post from editor and Crispy


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 25, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Queuing up the second aisle always meant that the cashiers on the main desk couldn't see how big the queue was, which is why it always took ages for them to call in extra staff.  IIf people are queuing up the booze aisle then you always know how many customers you have waiting.  And you don't have to squeeze up past the sweets when there is a queue.
> I think if it was about marketing then there would have been a bigger change around, like putting the fresh bread and veg up the front. They know it's a crappy place to shop I'm sure so I think it's about making the place better in really basic terms, which they need to given the trouble they're in.  I also don't think booze is an impulse purchase. You go in to buy it cos you know what you want or you go in to browse it because you know you want some but you don't know what. *It's not a conspiracy.*
> And the Co-op announced today that they are cutting loads of prices on basics, so all together it might be a better place to shop. Maybe. Although I recently started getting the bus to Sainsbury's instead. But it sounds like good news to me.
> You don't announce 2.5 billion losses and then carry on as normal.



im sorry, but I thought about this long and hard last night before I went to sleep last night and im afraid I am going to have to disagree, it must be a conspiracy.

What kind of joker would change that queue? I think only Tina would have the bollocks to do so, and possibly so she can eye up all the potential smokers who bother her to reach behind and get some bacci, as we know she always gets a bit of a grump on when a pack of small green rizla is requested.

Another issue you need to take into consideration is petty theft. who hasn't nicked a pack of Wrigley whilst stuck in that queue? Booze is more expensive and harder to hide, not as if that security guard is up to much to be fair. its actually pretty genius, single filing thousands of people past expensive and addictive products on a daily basis before facing the wrath of Tina. I seriously doubt they lost £2.5billion last year.


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2014)

Tina managed to be friendly and aggressive at the same time to me on Wednesday. Very confusing.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 25, 2014)

ringo said:


> Tina managed to be friendly and aggressive at the same time to me on Wednesday. Very confusing.


does Tina know she is a minor internet seleb do you think?

I know what you mean about the mixed messages - gets me every time she serves me
quite a feat


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 25, 2014)

She's nice to me now.


----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2014)

She's done it to me a few times and I reckon something happens during the transaction that incurs her displeasure.

I've certainly learnt to have my Co-op card and cash at the ready if she's on duty, because once or twice when I had the temerity of spending a few moments fishing coins out of my coin pocket or trying to find the Co-op card in my wallet, her emotional swing-o-meter went from jolly to barely-contained fury in milliseconds


----------



## Smick (Apr 25, 2014)

I emailed Chuka about the Tulse Hill Tavern and got a response off someone else asking my address.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 26, 2014)

Smick said:


> I emailed Chuka about the Tulse Hill Tavern and got a response off someone else asking my address.



He does get back to you ... eventually


----------



## nagapie (Apr 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> He does get back to you ... eventually



But it's never worth waiting for.


----------



## Smick (Apr 26, 2014)

This dude was on to me within an hour.

The only other time I wrote to Chuka was asking for PMQs tickets and someone else from his office sorted me out.

I have the feeling that he's ok but he is very polished for my liking.


----------



## Smick (Apr 26, 2014)

O, and I tweeted him before telling him to get a black armband with MP in white lettering, like the military police in MASH, to give himself some extra authority.

The bastard ignored the tweet.


----------



## South100 (May 2, 2014)

I walked past Tulse Hill Tavern last week and chatted to one of the surveyors there. Greene King have bought the pub and are doing a complete refurb.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 5, 2014)

nothing happened in Tulse Hill yesterday.


----------



## Smick (May 5, 2014)

Why do we only have one train to East Croydon of a day? It would be so much easier to have a regular service.

Who can I complain to?


----------



## alfajobrob (May 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> Why do we only have one train to East Croydon of a day? It would be so much easier to have a regular service.
> 
> Who can I complain to?



You did just complain. Unfortunately I don't give a shit or have an ability to change the schedules.

Try Boris for a laugh I guess.


----------



## Smick (May 5, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> You did just complain. Unfortunately I don't give a shit or have an ability to change the schedules.
> 
> Try Boris for a laugh I guess.


 
I will. And that will show you.

If only I could get a regular service on the train that nobody else was allowed to benefit from, given that it is my hard work which got it.


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> Why do we only have one train to East Croydon of a day? It would be so much easier to have a regular service.
> 
> Who can I complain to?


It's fucking annoying. I can't believe a direct route to E. Croydon, Gatwick and Brighton doesn't attract enough passengers to merit more services. Not when Wimbledon and Sutton, which I can't imagine being hot destinations for Tulse Hill residents, get regular trains throughout the day.


----------



## alfajobrob (May 5, 2014)

T & P said:


> It's fucking annoying. I can't believe a direct route to E. Croydon, Gatwick and Brighton doesn't attract enough passengers to merit more services. Not when Wimbledon and Sutton, which I can't imagine being hot destinations for Tulse Hill residents, get regular trains throughout the day.



I sense your outrage....I want a direct to Vauxhall service!


----------



## Smick (May 5, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> I sense your outrage....I want a direct to Vauxhall service!


 
The two aren't connected. But Tulse Hill gets one southbound to Brighton of a day and maybe three northbound.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 5, 2014)

The Gatwick/East Croydon thing is a massive pain tbh.


----------



## leanderman (May 5, 2014)

My policy is simple: I rarely go anywhere


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> The Gatwick/East Croydon thing is a massive pain tbh.


I resolve to taking the 196 to Norwood Junction then the train to Gatwick, but it adds a fair amount of time to the journey.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 5, 2014)

T & P said:


> I resolve to taking the 196 to Norwood Junction then the train to Gatwick, but it adds a fair amount of time to the journey.



I don't do the journey myself but I have regular visitors from Dublin and they always end up going to Clapham Junction and coming over by cab.  Such a waste.


----------



## Manter (May 5, 2014)

I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but now the Brixton and surrounding area thread is four different threads, I get confused. Wasn't j D Wilson an estate agent? The cafe under the flats by station road


----------



## gaijingirl (May 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but now the Brixton and surrounding area thread is four different threads, I get confused. Wasn't j D Wilson an estate agent? The cafe under the flats by station road



yes it was.. we had one of the agents rounds once- then it morphed into a cafe which now runs quite a range of mother & baby type classes.  Never been in though.


----------



## Manter (May 5, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yes it was.. we had one of the agents rounds once- then it morphed into a cafe which now runs quite a range of mother & baby type classes.  Never been in though.


Looks really odd.... Signage still looks v estate agenty, iykwim


----------



## leanderman (May 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> Looks really odd.... Signage still looks v estate agenty, iykwim



It's bonkers. Rhubarb place nearby a better bet for coffee


----------



## Manter (May 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's bonkers. Rhubarb place nearby a better bet for coffee


I like it in there. Though chap who owns it tried to pull a smiley face at Mantito, who gave him that 'pull yourself together you weirdo' face that babies do so well....


----------



## gaijingirl (May 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> Looks really odd.... Signage still looks v estate agenty, iykwim



yes.. it really is strange.

That Perfect Aroma place is always busy across the road.  I see it waiting for the bus and have bought the odd cup of tea there whilst waiting - they're very friendly.  Still not been into Lazy Rhubarb other than to wish the guy good luck when he opened up - just don't have any call to really.


----------



## Manter (May 5, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. it really is strange.
> 
> That Perfect Aroma place is always busy across the road.  I see it waiting for the bus and have bought the odd cup of tea there whilst waiting - they're very friendly.  Still not been into Lazy Rhubarb other than to wish the guy good luck when he opened up - just don't have any call to really.


Yeah, not sure I'd go in if I weren't a lady of leisure. I can't imagine they are open for commuting times. Great coffee though, and some yummy cake


----------



## gaijingirl (May 5, 2014)

It's just that I don't drink coffee and whilst I don't dislike cake - I'm not overly fussed - I rarely buy a slice to eat.  I'm more of a cup of tea and a biscuit type of person.  Or a pint of cider and a packet of crisps.  Gaijinboy is the coffee-cakehead around here.  He loves the stuff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2014)

Nothing happened today again...


----------



## Smick (May 6, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Nothing happened today again...


 
It happens all the time. You just have to look for it.


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2014)

Smick said:


> Why do we only have one train to East Croydon of a day? It would be so much easier to have a regular service.
> 
> Who can I complain to?



_pH_ SikhWarrioR davesgcr Roadkill Bungle73 - enquiring minds need to know!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 6, 2014)

The Nail bar has had its sign removed and revealed a nice old bakery sign.


----------



## Smick (May 6, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> The Nail bar has had its sign removed and revealed a nice old bakery sign.


 
I didn't think it was that nice. Good to see something different though. I did like the nail bar sign though. A misshapen American flag, a face which looks like a melting waxwork and some pidgin English. The proud work of a London signmaker.


----------



## davesgcr (May 6, 2014)

Crispy said:


> _pH_ SikhWarrioR davesgcr Roadkill Bungle73 - enquiring minds need to know!



Bad news am afraid .....Tulse Hill is an 8 car , heavily constrained station with (as you know only too well) - bridges each end and a b+++ard to increase train length to more than the 8x20 metre stock that pretty well runs everything through at the moment. Come the (pending - but starting) , London Bridge diversions from this turn of the year - all Bedford - Brightons get diverted Herne Hill / Tulse Hill / Norwood Junction for at least 2+ years - non stop I have to say. A good number of these trains will be 12 cars.........


----------



## gaijingirl (May 6, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> Bad news am afraid .....Tulse Hill is an 8 car , heavily constrained station with (as you know only too well) - bridges each end and a b+++ard to increase train length to more than the 8x20 metre stock that pretty well runs everything through at the moment. Come the (pending - but starting) , London Bridge diversions from this turn of the year - all Bedford - Brightons get diverted Herne Hill / Tulse Hill / Norwood Junction for at least 2+ years - non stop I have to say. A good number of these trains will be 12 cars.........



I am a bit confused.  What is happening for 2+ years?


----------



## Smick (May 6, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> Bad news am afraid .....Tulse Hill is an 8 car , heavily constrained station with (as you know only too well) - bridges each end and a b+++ard to increase train length to more than the 8x20 metre stock that pretty well runs everything through at the moment. Come the (pending - but starting) , London Bridge diversions from this turn of the year - all Bedford - Brightons get diverted Herne Hill / Tulse Hill / Norwood Junction for at least 2+ years - non stop I have to say. A good number of these trains will be 12 cars.........


 
This is all FCC / Thameslink I take it.

Why can we not get some Southern trains to terminate in East Croydon instead of West?

A direct train to Gatwick would be lovely but a quick change at East Croydon wouldn't be so bad.

I read once that Tulse Hill is in the top ten busiest stations in the UK, not including termini or those which lead only to termini (eg Waterloo East).

It must be good planning to serve us with better destinations outside of central London, which admittedly is very good.

I have spent too many 15 minutes waiting on Selhurst platform, looking at the trains which do not stop here.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2014)

Punch up in Cafe Castelo this afternoon. Never ever seen trouble there. Sad to see. Police arrested a guy...they behaved well towards him despite him being quite violent. They did what they had to to restrain him and no more. They talked him down and kept him safe until the van arrived to take him away.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 6, 2014)

oh no...


----------



## davesgcr (May 6, 2014)

With London Bridge being reconstructed for 2 /3 years - all trains than run Blackfriars - East Croydon (to and from Bedford to Brighton / Gatwick) have to be diverted via the Elephant , Herne Hill , Tulse Hill , Crystal Palace , Norwood Junction to East Croydon (basically "fast"  E+C to East Croydon) - not an easy task , and yes - part of the Thameslink upgrade. (actually one of the hardest bits to timetable) - this does really constrain what can happen in the complex rail geography of South London.

I am merely passing an observation - and cannot influence service patterns.....


----------



## gaijingirl (May 6, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> With London Bridge being reconstructed for 2 /3 years - all trains than run Blackfriars - East Croydon (to and from Bedford to Brighton / Gatwick) have to be diverted via the Elephant , Herne Hill , Tulse Hill , Crystal Palace , Norwood Junction to East Croydon (basically "fast"  E+C to East Croydon) - not an easy task , and yes - part of the Thameslink upgrade. (actually one of the hardest bits to timetable) - this does really constrain what can happen in the complex rail geography of South London.
> 
> I am merely passing an observation - and cannot influence service patterns.....



isn't this good?  Does this mean that we WILL get trains running to E. Croydon.. (sorry I am aware i'm probably being thick here).


----------



## Smick (May 6, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> isn't this good?  Does this mean that we WILL get trains running to E. Croydon.. (sorry I am aware i'm probably being thick here).


 
Or, can we go to Elephant and change easily on to a train to Gatwick?

And, given that it would double back along that track, would a ticket from Tulse Hill to Gatwick, not via London, be valid for a change at Elephant?

Those FCC ticket men are ruthless.


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2014)

Smick said:


> This is all FCC / Thameslink I take it.
> 
> Why can we not get some Southern trains to terminate in East Croydon instead of West?



AFAIK, E.Croydon can't take any more stopping trains without building extra platforms, which is impossible.


gaijingirl said:


> isn't this good?  Does this mean that we WILL get trains running to E. Croydon.. (sorry I am aware i'm probably being thick here).


Lots more trains will be going through Tulse Hill to E.Croydon, but they will be 12-car Thameslink trains and therefore unable to call at the 8-car platforms of Tulse Hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 6, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Lots more trains will be going through Tulse Hill to E.Croydon, but they will be 12-car Thameslink trains and therefore unable to call at the 8-car platforms of Tulse Hill.



oh right.. so they'll pass through but not stop.  Bollocks.


----------



## _pH_ (May 6, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Lots more trains will be going through Tulse Hill to E.Croydon, but they will be 12-car Thameslink trains and therefore unable to call at the 8-car platforms of Tulse Hill.



They've got SDO so 12 cars would be able to stop at an 8 car platform (happens all the time) but it's probably more to do with them blocking the junctions at either end if they stop or lack of paths or something like that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 7, 2014)

The White Hart's Kitchen is open now and they are doing Pizzas. They're very nice pizzas if yer like pizzas.


----------



## Smick (May 7, 2014)

How much are they?

I keep meaning to go to the Railway on Monday or Tuesday for a half price one. Maybe when the weather gets better.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 7, 2014)

Smick said:


> How much are they?
> 
> I keep meaning to go to the Railway on Monday or Tuesday for a half price one. Maybe when the weather gets better.



Similar price as Railway....but they tweet offers. 2 for 1 deals...They are much nicer than the railways pizzas.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 7, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Similar price as Railway....but they tweet offers. 2 for 1 deals...They are much nicer than the railways pizzas.



Can we get an offer without the whole tweet thing?  I'm a bit shit at Twitter...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 7, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Can we get an offer without the whole tweet thing?  I'm a bit shit at Twitter...



Dunno....I dont do tweets....I'll find out next time I'm there....


----------



## discobastard (May 7, 2014)

Saw the pizzas the other day, looking good.  Might try one tomorrow night.

Did anybody go in to the Co-op over the weekend?  Admittedly I had a fairly robust hangover, but it seemed like somebody had turned up the colour and contrast in there.  Lots of proper offers (that didn't look like they'd dumped a load of cheap crap on the end of the aisles) and all the fruit and veg and stuff had new packaging and looked all fresh and well stocked.

There were staff all over the shop floor and what looked like a bunch of management types proper sorting stuff out.  Guess we'll see how long it lasts eh?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2014)

I was talking to a geezer last night who has lived in Tulse Hill for 6 months. He said his faith in human kind had reduced by 30% since living here. He said it was a concerntrated mass of sex offences, violence and worst aspects of human behaviour.

We fell out.


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I was talking to a geezer last night who has lived in Tulse Hill for 6 months. He said his faith in human kind had reduced by 30% since living here. He said it was a concerntrated mass of sex offences, violence and worst aspects of human behaviour.
> 
> We fell out.


The White Hart does that to you...


----------



## Smick (May 10, 2014)

Although he has been dead for five years or so, I'm sure I saw Ronnie Drew in the White Hart last week.


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

Going to Gatwick tomorrow morning and was pleasantly surprised to see on the National Rail website that there are lots of services to East Croydon from Tulse Hill. So I don't have to go to Clapham Junction or Norwood Junction, and the whole journey takes 42 minutes. Hooray!


----------



## simonSW2 (May 10, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> I sense your outrage....I want a direct to Vauxhall service!



Number 2 bus. Pretty quick outside of school run times / once it's got through Brixton.


----------



## Smick (May 10, 2014)

T & P said:


> Going to Gatwick tomorrow morning and was pleasantly surprised to see on the National Rail website that there are lots of services to East Croydon from Tulse Hill. So I don't have to go to Clapham Junction or Norwood Junction, and the whole journey takes 42 minutes. Hooray!


 
Only a pity that they can't do it the other six days.

The 68 is the best choice.


----------



## Smick (May 13, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Saw the pizzas the other day, looking good.  Might try one tomorrow night.
> 
> Did anybody go in to the Co-op over the weekend?  Admittedly I had a fairly robust hangover, but it seemed like somebody had turned up the colour and contrast in there.  Lots of proper offers (that didn't look like they'd dumped a load of cheap crap on the end of the aisles) and all the fruit and veg and stuff had new packaging and looked all fresh and well stocked.
> 
> There were staff all over the shop floor and what looked like a bunch of management types proper sorting stuff out.  Guess we'll see how long it lasts eh?


 
I was in there last night at 7.45. Every till was manned; the conveyor belt ones and those with the queueing system.

The shelves were all full, the offers on both food and booze, looked quite good.

Tina was smiling sweetly at her customers on till 1.

My money off coupon was £1 off £5 spend. 20%!

Things are definitely on the up.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 13, 2014)

I may have to pop back just to witness this turnaround Smick


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2014)

I was actually in there around the same time last night and thought it was the same as always apart from a young bloke rushing around filling shelves.  Tina didn't smile at me either....  although she wasn't grumpy either.


----------



## Smick (May 13, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I was actually in there around the same time last night and thought it was the same as always apart from a young bloke rushing around filling shelves.  Tina didn't smile at me either....  although she wasn't grumpy either.


 
What about all the manned checkouts?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> What about all the manned checkouts?



yes.. that was good.  I don't normally go in at that time of night so I assumed they were always manned like that at that time but I guess not from your post..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2014)

calling all queue bastards to the check out...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 14, 2014)

Yeah credit where credit is due, things have definitely improved. there seems to be more people on the tills now, and yeah that young lad is well helpful and likes to crack a joke when he serves you at the till, which is good to see. The offers are still generally cack (a pizza express pizza, some doughballs and a bottle of Cobra is NOT a good deal at £8!), but I have found some absolute bargains in the reduced section of late, which never used to happen.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 15, 2014)

I went in there last night
I approve of the improved queuing in the alcohol isle but it was still too long so I left without buying drinks and went to the offie /costcutter instead


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 15, 2014)

I had a little joke with Tina today. She laughed. Called me a troublemaker.

Life's looking up!


----------



## Fingers (May 15, 2014)

I went in this afternoon and they had five on the tills, which gives you less chance of getting Tina who seems to strongly disapprove of me at the moment.


----------



## Smick (May 18, 2014)

I noticed something on the railway bridge about rain water becoming drinking water. Looks like some form of an art thing with a less than dramatic topic.


----------



## discobastard (May 18, 2014)

Smick said:


> I noticed something on the railway bridge about rain water becoming drinking water. Looks like some form of an art thing with a less than dramatic topic.


Yeah I spotted that earlier today and took a picture.


----------



## Sister Midnight (May 19, 2014)

What's the new shop appearing next to car place & Tulse Hill Tav (opposite the tyre yard)? New sign just gone up saying Smith & Jones or something. 

Hello btw. I'm new here (& relatively new to the area)


----------



## discobastard (May 19, 2014)

Sister Midnight said:


> What's the new shop appearing next to car place & Tulse Hill Tav (opposite the tyre yard)? New sign just gone up saying Smith & Jones or something.
> 
> Hello btw. I'm new here (& relatively new to the area)



Welcome!
I've not seen that, must wander past this evening and have a look.


----------



## South100 (May 19, 2014)

It's an estate agents: http://www.smithandbrownlondon.co.uk/
Just need someone to convert the tyre place into an italian restaurant and our lives will be sorted.


----------



## discobastard (May 19, 2014)

Planning apps for the Tulse Hill Tavern are up on the Lambeth site now.  Changes  tothe garden area and putting in a new BBQ thing.

Also on there is the application for the 'urban graphics' that boohoo mentioned on the West Norwood thread that will also be on the Tulse Hill station bridge - apparently they're going to light up at night


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Planning apps for the Tulse Hill Tavern are up on the Lambeth site now.  Changes  tothe garden area and putting in a new BBQ thing.


14/02219/FUL and 14/02231/FUL
Notes: It is Greene King. Bigger doors to the garden, which gets a complete makeover. Major rearrangement of the ground floor, removing all the internal walls and moving the bar to the RH side. Bringing the kitchen down from 1st floor. Putting the manager's accomodation where the kitchen was. Putting the toilets in the basement. Increasing the number of hotel rooms from 5 to 9 and making them all ensuite.

The second application is for the garden landscaping only, plus a little BBQ area. They're either hedging their bets in the case that the 1st application is refused, or they haven't agreed on a budget for the project yet.


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2014)

Very good news that it will remain a pub, and that the Hotel part is being upgraded. There's bugger all hotel rooms in the area so they should be well used


----------



## Smick (May 20, 2014)

I presume that if they are planning to do work on the garden, they'll want to be open asap to get the summer trade.


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Very good news that it will remain a pub, and that the Hotel part is being upgraded. There's bugger all hotel rooms in the area so they should be well used



What news on the Brixton hotel above ex-Joy?


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> I presume that if they are planning to do work on the garden, they'll want to be open asap to get the summer trade.


Not a chance. 8 weeks for planning permission, and the works themselves are extensive. Brand new kitchen and associated plant, complete gutting and refurb of the pub, new toilets in the cellar. They should get it open by Christmas, but summer will be well behind them.


leanderman said:


> What news on the Brixton hotel above ex-Joy?


Nothing that I know of. It will be very obvious when they start work.


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2014)




----------



## T & P (May 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Very good news that it will remain a pub, and that the Hotel part is being upgraded. There's bugger all hotel rooms in the area so they should be well used


One of my neighbours stayed in a room at the place once when she lost the keys and found herself locked out at 2 am. She phoned the place at that time of night and they answered and told her to come by. It was extremely reasonable as well IIRC, about £25.


----------



## Fingers (May 21, 2014)

T & P said:


> One of my neighbours stayed in a room at the place once when she lost the keys and found herself locked out at 2 am. She phoned the place at that time of night and they answered and told her to come by. It was extremely reasonable as well IIRC, about £25.



I lived above there for a few months three years ago.  It was basic and £20 a night but fine and clean. everyone shares a couple of toilets though.  Not sure how they are going to make the room en suite unless they reduce the size of the rooms (some of which were not very big anyway)

The kitchen area should be fairly easy to convert into two (or possibly three) extra rooms.

The Glaswegian landlord was there at the time.  I remember coming down to the pub one monday morning and he was fuming about someone nicking all of his very expensive koi carp fish.

He spent the whole of Monday scrutinising his CCTV footage for the entire weekend and it turned out a kingfisher had busted up on Sunday evening and fucked off with the lot.

There was an inordinate amount of fights there. Seemed like a week did not go by without cops or an ambulance lighting up my room with their blue flashing lights


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2014)

Fingers said:


> I lived above there for a few months three years ago.  It was basic and £20 a night but fine and clean. everyone shares a couple of toilets though.  Not sure how they are going to make the room en suite unless they reduce the size of the rooms (some of which were not very big anyway)
> The kitchen area should be fairly easy to convert into two (or possibly three) extra rooms.



Here's the proposed 1st & 2nd floor plans: http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00482265.pdf

The kitchen becomes the manager's apartment. The staff accommodation at 1st floor becomes 5 hotel rooms. One of the 2nd floor bedrooms is sacrificed for ensuites for the 2 smaller rooms. The 2 larger ones are big enough to have an ensuite within.

Routing drainage from all those bathrooms will be fun.


----------



## Fingers (May 21, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Here's the proposed 1st & 2nd floor plans: http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00482265.pdf
> 
> The kitchen becomes the manager's apartment. The staff accommodation at 1st floor becomes 5 hotel rooms. One of the 2nd floor bedrooms is sacrificed for ensuites for the 2 smaller rooms. The 2 larger ones are big enough to have an ensuite within.
> 
> Routing drainage from all those bathrooms will be fun.



Thanks, forgot about the staff quarters.  That used to be occupied by a polish guy, his missus and kid.  I lived on the second floor bottom right room in the diagram


----------



## Breakz (May 23, 2014)

Shocked to see the olive packs in the co op have now changed, not only are they smaller, they are 50p more expensive and to top it off you need to pit the olives!! Such a ball ache to eat now, i think i may start a campaign to bring back the old style queen olives!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 23, 2014)

Went into Co-op last night literally about 10 minutes before closing- burgers, sausages, meat, allsorts still with a miserly reduced sticker with 25p off. shocking.

In more shocking news, I hear there was a shooting in Tulse Hill estate last weekend. Im scared and I am contemplating upping sticks and moving to Esher or Richmond.


----------



## Smick (May 23, 2014)

Tulse Hill Estate isn't in Tulse Hill though, is it?

Just like Loughborough Junction isn't in Loughborough.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 23, 2014)

Im still quite frightened


----------



## Smick (May 23, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Im still quite frightened


 So am I.


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2014)

Breakz said:


> Shocked to see the olive packs in the co op have now changed, not only are they smaller, they are 50p more expensive and to top it off you need to pit the olives!! Such a ball ache to eat now, i think i may start a campaign to bring back the old style queen olives!


On the other hand, they now have decent own-brand sliced bread at 75p. Very reasonable indeed.


----------



## Breakz (May 23, 2014)

The bread is ok, i went for the seeded loaf which isnt a patch on the hovis type though! I may have to shop for my olives in the portuguese deli in the alley by station now!


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> Tulse Hill Estate isn't in Tulse Hill though, is it?
> 
> Just like Loughborough Junction isn't in Loughborough.


I live next to it and I reckon its Tulse Hill, not 'South Brixton'


----------



## Breakz (May 23, 2014)

Why on earth would you want to move to esher/richmond?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 23, 2014)

I don't fancy getting shot in the face or stabbed in the throat


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 23, 2014)

Breakz said:


> The bread is ok, i went for the seeded loaf which isnt a patch on the hovis type though! I may have to shop for my olives in the portuguese deli in the alley by station now!



I was like the cat that got the cream the other day when I discovered a reduced sticker to 75p, alas it was a tiny packet of shrimps (90g), that normally cost £3. are shrimps really that valuable? that cunning olive racket should not be tolerated either, if you dare, give Tina a piece of your mind as you leave as a parting shot!


----------



## Breakz (May 23, 2014)

I may just do that later depending on what mood tina is in! I assume the reduced goods are kept back for the staff, its a good old trick i used when working in retail, i used to hide items to avoid customers picking them up then come closing collect for myself and pay about 50p for a fresh chicken! If you see anyone doing it then you'll guess thats me!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 23, 2014)

Breakz, that's not cool mate, and they wonder why co-op is almost bankrupt!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 23, 2014)

Has anyone seen that guy who wanders round TH/WN dressed up in police patterned clothing with the assistance dog? he gets the Luton train in the mornings and literally just lifts the dog and chucks him into the crowd of the busy train. strange fellow!


----------



## Breakz (May 23, 2014)

Wernt you the guy that mentioned another strange fella that always asks for a pound?? Theres a lot of strange folk in the area but thats whats makes the area in my eyes, how about the chap on the scooter always drunk?!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 23, 2014)

I know the scooter guy yeah. I recently saw his mate, the other drunkard with white-ish scraggly hair, chuck his shoe at scooter guy then storm off. all at 8.30 in the morning. they must have had a heavy night!


----------



## Greebo (May 23, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> <snip> In more shocking news, I hear there was a shooting in Tulse Hill estate last weekend. Im scared and I am contemplating upping sticks and moving to Esher or Richmond.


That's the first I've heard of it.  Anyway, at the risk of sounding extremely callous, it's quite a large and sprawling estate, and shootings etc are honestly very unusual there.



Smick said:


> Tulse Hill Estate isn't in Tulse Hill though, is it? <snip>


It's on the road called "Tulse Hill" which runs along two slopes of the hill known as Tulse Hill, how much more Tulse Hill does it have to be?


----------



## Smick (May 23, 2014)

Greebo said:


> That's the first I've heard of it.  Anyway, at the risk of sounding extremely callous, it's quite a large and sprawling estate, and shootings etc are honestly very unusual there.
> 
> 
> It's on the road called "Tulse Hill" which runs along two slopes of the hill known as Tulse Hill, how much more Tulse Hill does it have to be?


 
I suppose that in London, everyone describes their neighbourhood as the closest train or tube station name. So the Sainsbury's on the corner of Water Lane is on Tulse Hill but is closer to Brixton tube than Tulse Hill station, so I'd say it's in Brixton.

Same for Tulse Hill estate.

Doesn't matter much either way, but for me the boundary of Tulse Hill and Brixton is Upper Tulse Hill. And it's probably not to do with distance, but the hill. Too much effort to go from TH estate, Claverdale, Athlone etc to anything Tulse Hill way as you have to go over the hill to get there. Easier to head down to the bottom of the hill or on in to Brixton.


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> I suppose that in London, everyone describes their neighbourhood as the closest train or tube station name. So the Sainsbury's on the corner of Water Lane is on Tulse Hill but is closer to Brixton tube than Tulse Hill station, so I'd say it's in Brixton.
> 
> Same for Tulse Hill estate.
> 
> Doesn't matter much either way, but for me the boundary of Tulse Hill and Brixton is Upper Tulse Hill. And it's probably not to do with distance, but the hill. Too much effort to go from TH estate, Claverdale, Athlone etc to anything Tulse Hill way as you have to go over the hill to get there. Easier to head down to the bottom of the hill or on in to Brixton.


Lambeth call all of that Brixton (Claverdale, Craignair, Hillworth etc etc)

I have learned never to ask a cabbie for Tulse Hill or yu get taken to what I would consider West Norwood- I always ask for Brixton and then explain its a bit further down.

None of this is geographically decisive, however, but if one can't spout random opinions on the internet, what is the world coming to?


----------



## alfajobrob (May 23, 2014)

There was a couple in the White Hart tonight with a really nice young bulldog.......it needed more exercise and they were pissed when I petted the dog telling me to "watch out" and even more upset when I said the dog was fat and they needed to walk it more outside of the pub....scum.

Tina wasn't in this evening btw.....so you can all shop safely.


----------



## Fingers (May 24, 2014)

Tina is working this evening. I dodged a bullet.


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2014)

Block up all the drains on the hill. Tip a bucket of water out of your front door. Follow the water. If it ends up in Brixton, you started in Brixton Hill. Ditto Herne, Tulse and Streatham Hills, and Clapham Park. Simple.


----------



## Manter (May 24, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Block up all the drains on the hill. Tip a bucket of water out of your front door. Follow the water. If it ends up in Brixton, you started in Brixton Hill. Ditto Herne, Tulse and Streatham Hills, and Clapham Park. Simple.


my water ends up in Brixton.  But while I'll accept I may live in south Brixton, I don't live on Brixton Hill,  I'm the other side of Elm Park!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 27, 2014)

Tina at the Co-Op served me with a smile last night...

'Where's your daughter?' She said.

'I don't have one' I replied

'oh....do you have a membership card?'

That's all I have to report.


----------



## Greebo (May 27, 2014)

Elm fucking Park PO closed (albeit with lights on inside) due to "complete failure"


----------



## Smick (May 27, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tina at the Co-Op served me with a smile last night...
> 
> 'Where's your daughter?' She said.
> 
> ...


 I am still quite excited by the £1 off a fiver spend in the Co. Although I am yet to redeem one yet. I've had three and one has expired.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 27, 2014)

Smick said:


> I am still quite excited by the £1 off a fiver spend in the Co. Although I am yet to redeem one yet. I've had three and one has expired.



What is this dark magic you speak of....


----------



## Kutuzov (May 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> I suppose that in London, everyone describes their neighbourhood as the closest train or tube station name. So the Sainsbury's on the corner of Water Lane is on Tulse Hill but is closer to Brixton tube than Tulse Hill station, so I'd say it's in Brixton.
> 
> Same for Tulse Hill estate.
> 
> Doesn't matter much either way, but for me the boundary of Tulse Hill and Brixton is Upper Tulse Hill. And it's probably not to do with distance, but the hill. Too much effort to go from TH estate, Claverdale, Athlone etc to anything Tulse Hill way as you have to go over the hill to get there. Easier to head down to the bottom of the hill or on in to Brixton.


This discussion takes me back to a thread I started some time ago - "Where does Brixton end and Tulse Hill begin?"
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/where-does-brixton-end-and-tulse-hill-begin.302810/
Eighteen months later Lambeth Council is still funding its ridiculous Tulse Hill Forum, covering the Tulse Hill Ward which goes right up to St Matthews Church, opposite the Town Hall (an area also covered of course by the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum - also presumably in receipt of council funding).
Originally the Tulse Hill Forum didn't actually include the centre of Tulse Hill, including the station, because that is in neighbouring Thurlow Park and Streatham Hill Wards. However the centre of Tulse Hill was finally included after complaints by Streatham Hill ward councillors.
The forum remains however Brixton-focused and does little, if anything, to engage with the parts of Tulse Hill, expecially the centre of Tulse Hill, that are outside the Tulse Hill Ward boundary. 
Ward boundaries clearly do not correspond to natural communities.


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2014)

They should make _this_ _thread_ the official Tulse Hill forum


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

I think Crispy's boundary makes the most sense. Where does your rhetorical water go?


----------



## Crispy (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I think Crispy's boundary makes the most sense. Where does your rhetorical water go?


Brixton via Elm Park


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 28, 2014)

Boundaries are just so limiting....I believe in a Tulse Hill free of boundaries...no borders, no controls, just endless miles of depravity...


----------



## Greebo (May 28, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Boundaries are just so limiting....I believe in a Tulse Hill free of boundaries...no borders, no controls, just endless miles of depravity...


Great idea for a tagline.


----------



## Manter (May 29, 2014)

I was in Lazy Rhubarb this morning- pleasantly busy, he is incredibly cheerful even when he has a queue and some bloke quizzing him about why precisely a cup of coffee costs x and a croissant y. He was very calm and charming


----------



## Boudicca (May 29, 2014)

Manter said:


> I was in Lazy Rhubarb this morning- pleasantly busy, he is incredibly cheerful even when he has a queue and some bloke quizzing him about why precisely a cup of coffee costs x and a croissant y. He was very calm and charming


The bloke is very nice, but when I went to check it out, I thought it really needed a good clean.  And I'm not a clean freak.


----------



## discobastard (May 29, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> The bloke is very nice, but when I went to check it out, I thought it really needed a good clean.  And I'm not a clean freak.


Yeah I went in the other day for a coffee and was actually a bit shocked at the state of the counter and especially behind it.


----------



## Manter (May 29, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Yeah I went in the other day for a coffee and was actually a bit shocked at the state of the counter and especially behind it.


It was clean this morning...and I am a clean freak


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2014)

A little grubbiness never hurt anyone....


----------



## Manter (May 29, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A little grubbiness never hurt anyone....


Fnarr


I think he starts the day clean and tidy, then as he rushes around it gets messier and dirtier. It was certainly immaculate at 7am...


----------



## Smick (May 30, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What is this dark magic you speak of....


 
Ordinarily I hand over my Co card and get a voucher for a quid off £20 spend.

Recently it has been £1 off a fiver's spend.

20% off if you only spend £5.

In both cases, I lose the voucher so it could be 100% and it would make no difference.


----------



## discobastard (May 31, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Has anyone seen that guy who wanders round TH/WN dressed up in police patterned clothing with the assistance dog? he gets the Luton train in the mornings and literally just lifts the dog and chucks him into the crowd of the busy train. strange fellow!


He's a guide dog trainer.  Nice bloke.


----------



## discobastard (May 31, 2014)

Props to Nanker Phelge for last night's entertainment at the White Hart.

30 mins of joyous 80s pop.  My head hurts a lot but it was well worth it.  Wish I could remember all the tracks that got played... (Belle Stars?? Mighty Wah??)


----------



## discobastard (May 31, 2014)

Smick said:


> Ordinarily I hand over my Co card and get a voucher for a quid off £20 spend.
> 
> Recently it has been £1 off a fiver's spend.
> 
> ...


I only ever get £2 off a £20 spend.  Guess it must go on your spending patterns.  But I rarely spend more than £20, which is kind of annoying.


----------



## Smick (May 31, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I only ever get £2 off a £20 spend.  Guess it must go on your spending patterns.  But I rarely spend more than £20, which is kind of annoying.


 I thought that maybe they are upping the ante because I have largely ignored all previous vouchers.


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Been into chocolate champagne today. Fantastic- just like being in Alfama. Most of the time we were in there we were the only English speakers, there was just a happy hubbub of Portuguese and Arabic, interspersed with laughter, the hiss of the coffee machine and the clink of glasses. What they serve is very Portuguese too- terrifyingly sweet cakes, outstanding tapas, strong coffee and what to a Brit looks like a pretty random selection of alcohol. They even have fizzy sweets behind the till- bliss. I love it, and pleased to see it so busy too.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2014)

Is it a sister restaurant to Champagne & Fromage?


----------



## Manter (Jun 2, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Is it a sister restaurant to Champagne & Fromage?


They should be sued for calling that strange sweet Portuguese stuff champagne tbh....

Oh, and they have highchairs for little ones and *adore* children. Mantito's outraged, ear piercing squeal when I took a steak knife off him (parenting fail....) was met with fond smiles rather than the more usual English tutting. And no one could go past the table without a smile or a squeeze of his cheek. It was lovely

leanderman, gaijingirl, Biddlybee well worth a visit. Just avoid the 'croissants'


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 2, 2014)

I did pass it last week and it was rammed.  Really reasonably priced menu I thought - I could see us using it.  As well as all the cakes etc, there's a decent sandwich menu.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 2, 2014)

News from the Hill today

1) Tina was in a fairly reasonable mood.
2) The White Hart is in the middle of being painted dark green (like the dark green on old railway engines)
3) Someone got nicked outside the Station


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 3, 2014)

She got a bit stroppy to me yesterday evening when I asked for bacci, this is normal though I guess! Whoever had the reduced to clear gun in co-op yesterday is a saint. I got some proper bargains on a selection of half decent ready meals.

I notice there are signs on the fencing of the Tule Hill Tavern, Greene King renovation confirmed.

Why was someone being nicked outside the station?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2014)

Thoughts on the British Racing Green White Hart?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 3, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> She got a bit stroppy to me yesterday evening when I asked for bacci, this is normal though I guess! Whoever had the reduced to clear gun in co-op yesterday is a saint. I got some proper bargains on a selection of half decent ready meals.
> 
> I notice there are signs on the fencing of the Tule Hill Tavern, Greene King renovation confirmed.
> 
> Why was someone being nicked outside the station?



Being pissed up I think.


----------



## Smick (Jun 3, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Thoughts on the British Racing Green White Hart?


 Is that it finished? Looks a bit dark to me. Was it maroon and cream before? It would have been nicer to have redone that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2014)

Not finished yet....I hope they do the letters in white...


----------



## Manter (Jun 3, 2014)

I walked past it today and didn't notice 

Was my first day back from mat leave, in my defence, but I'll never make a spy....


----------



## simonSW2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Where is the chocolate champagne place? I'm hungry!


----------



## Manter (Jun 3, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Where is the chocolate champagne place? I'm hungry!


Opposite beamish and mcglue, corner of Lancaster ave and Norwood Road


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 5, 2014)

grr....can we keep the B&M name off the Tulse Hill thread and kept only to the West Norwood thread where is can sit smugly by itself, please?


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> grr....can we keep the B&M name off the Tulse Hill thread and kept only to the West Norwood thread where is can sit smugly by itself, please?


um.  Sorry...


----------



## Smick (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't know what they're doing in Dr Vine fish spa tonight but it's certainly not cooking without fat or water.

Lots of clapping, chanting and hugging.

Maybe a pop-up Evangelical church.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> um.  Sorry...



Don't be sorry. Just be tidy and keep all the right books on the right shelves. Thanks.


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Don't be sorry. Just be tidy and keep all the right books on the right shelves. Thanks.


I don't like all these niche area threads. I don't know where anything belongs and it makes me nervous


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> I don't like all these niche area threads. I don't know where anything belongs and it makes me nervous



Have you seen anyone to help you with this?


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Have you seen anyone to help you with this?


No. <<snivel>>


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> No. <<snivel>>


 
Knobbing and Sobbing is over there >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Get moving and take cunthole and Mctwat with you...

thanks

P.S - We love you and want you back when you're all better.... xxxx


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

<<whimper>>


----------



## South100 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think the white hart looks great - love the colour choices! ill be checking out the pizza's this week.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 9, 2014)

South100 said:


> I think the white hart looks great - love the colour choices! ill be checking out the pizza's this week.


Pizzas are well nice


----------



## discobastard (Jun 9, 2014)

South100 said:


> I think the white hart looks great - love the colour choices! ill be checking out the pizza's this week.


Looks great now the sign/lettering is done. My neighbour commented the same.


----------



## Smick (Jun 10, 2014)

I might go out to watch the football on Saturday. As I am not English, I most likely won't bother with the build up and will go on my own. Just something to stop me falling asleep at such a late hour.

I've just noticed that the Railway is £15 in, including food and live music, so I won't do that, but good luck to them.

Does anyone know what the White Hart is up to? No mention on their website.

Anything worth venturing further afield for?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2014)

I think the Hart is mounting a screen...


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2014)

The right application has been posted outside the Tulse Hill Tavern this time. Confirms what we knew already, and also says the application is for the serving of late refreshments and intriguingly, the showing of films. Which perhaps sounds more interesting than it will turn out to be.


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh, and the retail unit opposite Creative Aroma that has been empty for some ten years and had been used by a community group recently has just been repainted black, so it looks as if it has been rented.

I wonder what it'll be. It started its life as a bank, and has nearly as much space in the basement as it does on the ground floor.


----------



## Smick (Jun 11, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think the Hart is mounting a screen...


 Are they charging in?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2014)

Smick said:


> Are they charging in?



dunno....I haven't asked...I would hope not..


----------



## Smick (Jun 11, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> dunno....I haven't asked...I would hope not..


I'll maybe head down half an hour before kickoff and, if they are charging, I've got enough time to grab a bag of cans from the Pricecutter and head home.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2014)

They defo have footy on and no charging from what I can gather...had screen and projector installed...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what time kick off is at (as opposed to any opening ceremonies/shit  beforehand)?  Delicate negotiations going on here re: the watching of this football game.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Can anyone tell me what time kick off is at (as opposed to any opening ceremonies/shit  beforehand)?  Delicate negotiations going on here re: the watching of this football game.



9pm I believe.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2014)

colacubes said:


> 9pm I believe.



Thanks.  Very helpful.  Gaijinboy said 9pm but he wasn't sure if that was when the stuff beforehand happened rather than kick off.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Thanks.  Very helpful.  Gaijinboy said 9pm but he wasn't sure if that was when the stuff beforehand happened rather than kick off.



I think the build up is from 7pm.


----------



## Manter (Jun 12, 2014)

I may get told off for putting this in the wrong hyper local thread, but I will stick it here!

I just had lunch in iberico.... Another really good place. Omelette, salad (included chips too but I am on a health kick  ), fizzy water, coffee for £8- ate on their lovely sunny little patio at the back. Good quality food too. And they have a little grocers shop bit, which has some Spanish stuff in it I struggle to get without going into Brixton. Another place to remember. I think they are Romanian, but don't quote me on that, I am a bit rubbish at telling the Eastern European languages apart  Menu however is English standards with a bit of Italian done well. Cakes look portuguese.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they're Portuguese... at least they were when they first opened, I went quite a few times with my Portuguese colleague - but they were called something else then and changed the name to Iberico and i've not been in since - so maybe the owners changed?  It would make more sense to be called Iberico though if they are Portuguese and also still selling the Spanish/Portuguese stuff.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2014)

Well Portugal is part of the Iberian peninsula so they can 'legitimately' described themselves or their business as being Iberian, even though the term seems to be applied to Spaniards more often.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> Well Portugal is part of the Iberian peninsula so they can 'legitimately' described themselves or their business as being Iberian, even though the term seems to be applied to Spaniards more often.



yes.. that's my point.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2014)

Not that I'm out for lunch often any more, but what are the addresses for all these places you're going to Manter?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> Not that I'm out for lunch often any more, but what are the addresses for all these places you're going to Manter?



sorry.. not manter - but they're all on Norwood Road - ie West Norwood High street.  Chocolate and champage is on the opposite corner to Beamish and McGlue and Iberico is a bit futher up on the same side next to Kahvah (which is shit).  West Norwood high street is awash with cafes tbh.. we really like the Electric which is old school fry up type caff as opposed to Portuguese style.  They do nice chips and it's cheap.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2014)

Ta


----------



## Manter (Jun 12, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> Not that I'm out for lunch often any more, but what are the addresses for all these places you're going to Manter?


what she said   Some of them are worth knowing for your Fridays, I reckon.  


gaijingirl said:


> I'm pretty sure they're Portuguese... at least they were when they first opened, I went quite a few times with my Portuguese colleague - but they were called something else then and changed the name to Iberico and i've not been in since - so maybe the owners changed?  It would make more sense to be called Iberico though if they are Portuguese and also still selling the Spanish/Portuguese stuff.


Def not talking Portuguese.  I can speak some, and they weren't speaking that   Pretty sure my waitress was Romanian, but not sure about the two owners.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Manter said:


> what she said
> 
> Def not talking Portuguese.  I can speak some, and they weren't speaking that   Pretty sure my waitress was Romanian, but not sure about the two owners.



maybe they just have Romanian people working there.  Anyway, glad you liked it.


----------



## Manter (Jun 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> maybe they just have Romanian people working there.  Anyway, glad you liked it.


yeah, she was talking to the owners not in English and not in Portuguese though.  And the owners came out to the shed and had one of those arguments that is made all the more entertaining for not knowing a word.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Manter said:


> yeah, she was talking to the owners not in English and not in Portuguese though.  And the owners came out to the shed and had one of those arguments that is made all the more entertaining for not knowing a word.



oh right.. how did you know they were the owners - just out of interest?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2014)

Manter said:


> what she said   Some of them are worth knowing for your Fridays, I reckon.


Even taking Friday's off lunches can't happen every week, but nice to know where they are for the odd treat


----------



## Manter (Jun 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh right.. how did you know they were the owners - just out of interest?


they were doing the figures on one of the tables at the back- they had the accounts and till report spread out.  And then they went out to the shed and had their argument, then called to my waitress who came out and swept it.  Just seemed owner-y behaviour.  Could be managers I guess but it doesn't seem big enough to have non owner managers


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2014)

huh! Interesting.  I feel like I need to know for some reason.  I'll ask around.    If I remember.


----------



## Smick (Jun 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Thanks.  Very helpful.  Gaijinboy said 9pm but he wasn't sure if that was when the stuff beforehand happened rather than kick off.


 9pm is tonight's match's kickoff. The England game on Saturday is 11pm.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 13, 2014)

Johnny (big guy with fur hood who hassles some of you lot for cigarettes) had his door kicked in and nicked last night. I felt kind of sad for him as the police are round there all the time but normally just have a bit of a word and leave him be.

I hope everyone is boycotting the Railway tomorrow, £15? no ta!


----------



## Smick (Jun 13, 2014)

If it includes food, live music and the match then £15 might be good value. They consistently put on decent entertainment without cover charge so I won't hold this against them, although I won't be going.

I hope they'll get some better bar staff too.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 13, 2014)

It will include one of their £12 burgers from the BBQ probably, which is a stitch anyway. It would be nice to have the choice to buy food, not technically be forced to because you want to watch a game of football that is on terrestrial TV anyway. I notice the live music is on at 7pm, so that gives you 4 hours to buy their overpriced £4.50 pints before the game has even begun. if you have lots of spare disposable income then I suppose it doesn't matter, but for me, its just ruthlessly cashing in on the World Cup


----------



## Fingers (Jun 13, 2014)

The trouble with the Railway's bar staff is turnover.  They rope in travellers who are staying upstairs and they do not stay long.  Had appalling service in there on many occasions.

And the other problem is rip off beer prices.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 13, 2014)

Fingers said:


> The trouble with the Railway's bar staff is turnover.  They rope in travellers who are staying upstairs and they do not stay long.  Had appalling service in there on many occasions.
> 
> And the other problem is rip off beer prices.



It is really fucking expensive in there!


----------



## Fingers (Jun 13, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It is really fucking expensive in there!



£4.10 for a carling ffs.  I did go in there last night to watch Brazil Croatia however but it is a rare occasion these days.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 13, 2014)

When the cheapest and worst lager they have is over £4 alarm bells ring. Their pints of lager are always flat as a pancake as well.

it makes you want to smuggle a couple of beers in yourself, but now the bouncer they sometimes have checks bags on the way in. stinks of greed!


----------



## Fingers (Jun 13, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> When the cheapest and worst lager they have is over £4 alarm bells ring. Their pints of lager are always flat as a pancake as well.
> 
> it makes you want to smuggle a couple of beers in yourself, but now the bouncer they sometimes have checks bags on the way in. stinks of greed!



I got caught doing that in the beer garden last year and got a bollocking


----------



## Smick (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd take the expensive beer if the service was better. They have good live music over the weekend, a good beer garden. I know that it is pricey but my wife and I rarely get out, we know what it costs and it is a treat.

What offends me is a long wait and an inability to recognise who got there first, just to buy their expensive drinks.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> I may get told off for putting this in the wrong hyper local thread, but I will stick it here!
> 
> I just had lunch in iberico.... Another really good place. Omelette, salad (included chips too but I am on a health kick  ), fizzy water, coffee for £8- ate on their lovely sunny little patio at the back. Good quality food too. And they have a little grocers shop bit, which has some Spanish stuff in it I struggle to get without going into Brixton. Another place to remember. I think they are Romanian, but don't quote me on that, I am a bit rubbish at telling the Eastern European languages apart  Menu however is English standards with a bit of Italian done well. Cakes look portuguese.



We went in there for a drink and snack last Sat. I liked it and decent value. Two pints, bottle of beer, can of coke and three plates of tapas for less than twenty quid. Food was fine.. I want to go again and try the BBQ sardines. Looked fit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Nanker Phelge - do you, by any chance, know if the quiz is on Wednesday or will it be cancelled in favour of football?


----------



## T & P (Jun 14, 2014)

The entire area around the Co-Op & the one way system has been cordoned off by police. According to a guy from the cab office, it was due to an electric fire . Not sure about that but I certainly saw a fair amount of firefighters and Southern Gas engineers.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Nanker Phelge - do you, by any chance, know if the quiz is on Wednesday or will it be cancelled in favour of football?



It has been given the month off...


----------



## Smick (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone at / heading to the Hart for the match?

I was due to go up to Hertfordshire but someone was trespassing on the railway line by Herne Hill so they had to turn off the leccy. I sat on a train for an hour before I gave up and headed home.


----------



## Manter (Jun 14, 2014)

Smick said:


> Anyone at / heading to the Hart for the match?
> 
> I was due to go up to Hertfordshire but someone was trespassing on the railway line by Herne Hill so they had to turn off the leccy. I sat on a train for an hour before I gave up and headed home.


The Northerner was trying to get to Kent and ended up taking a zipcar after standing around for an hour....


----------



## Smick (Jun 14, 2014)

Manter said:


> The Northerner was trying to get to Kent and ended up taking a zipcar after standing around for an hour....



While I was waiting they restored the power and the first southbound train's driver saw the same guys on the line so they cut the power again.

I had four seats on the train to myself, a book and a beer. Not the worst train delay I've ever had.


----------



## Manter (Jun 14, 2014)

Smick said:


> While I was waiting they restored the power and the first southbound train's driver saw the same guys on the line so they cut the power again.
> 
> I had four seats on the train to myself, a book and a beer. Not the worst train delay I've ever had.


TN was trying to get to a party in time for kick off and didn't want to be too far behind drinks-wise


----------



## nagapie (Jun 14, 2014)

I gave 2 different groups of people directions to The Railway from Water Lane today. Popular.


----------



## Smick (Jun 14, 2014)

I took a look through the window of the Railway at 9. It had people in it, but didn't seem as busy as your average Saturday.


----------



## Smick (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm in the White Hart now. A great atmosphere but not too busy.


----------



## Smick (Jun 15, 2014)

A great night in the White Hart. I'm a Northern Ireland fan and not really sure whether to support England or not, but everyone was so friendly, I was in on my own and chatted to loads of people. By the end of the match I was cheering England on. I just wish yis had won.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 15, 2014)

Smick said:


> A great night in the White Hart. I'm a Northern Ireland fan and not really sure whether to support England or not, but everyone was so friendly, I was in on my own and chatted to loads of people. By the end of the match I was cheering England on. I just wish yis had won.



Naively, I had assumed you support England a bit if unionist and not at all if republican


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 15, 2014)

I was in the White Hart earlier and bumped into nanker tonight...he was keeping his eyes firmly averted when I saw him in the co-op before for some reason.....no idea why.

I went in there with some Italian mates and my brother's before kickoff...they reckoned the pizza was as good as it gets in London....I've had a couple myself and they are decent - I'd say 8.5/9.0

Shame about the game....I opened a couple of bottle's of Prosecco for the lucky fuckers after the final whistle to show no hard feelings....I may have broken a couple of teeth and cracked my jaw because of the fixed grin mind.

It was nice to see lots of people in the pub today though, hopefully some will go back after.


----------



## Smick (Jun 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Naively, I had assumed you support England a bit if unionist and not at all if republican


 
I'd say that if I were living in Rome and had gone to a pub there, I'd be supporting the Italians.

Most die hard Northern Ireland fans I know are unionist in their politics and, in spite of cheering on Rooney or Sturridge 38 weeks of the year, wouldn't even like to see England win the coin toss. And Nationalists the same.

It's probably rooted in jealousy, but the insufferable UK media doesn't help.


----------



## Manter (Jun 15, 2014)

Apparently trains aren't running between HH and Brixton again today- ones from Bromley are doing the Denmark Hill loop straight into Victoria- so god knows what those trespassers were up to, must have been nicking copper or something


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It has been given the month off...



Thanks..


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 16, 2014)

I thought the whole trespasser story was one of the more rare excuses used by train companies that turn out to be bullshit.

Castello this eve for Germany vs Portugal, £1.80 Super Bocks and fiery Mediterranean atmosphere


----------



## Smick (Jun 16, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I thought the whole trespasser story was one of the more rare excuses used by train companies that turn out to be bullshit.
> 
> Castello this eve for Germany vs Portugal, £1.80 Super Bocks and fiery Mediterranean atmosphere


 
It's tough enough to get in to Castello when there is no match on, I reckon it will be packed. I'm watching it in town, otherwise I'd give it, or Carlos', a go.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 16, 2014)

I find Carlos' is normally more packed. Went to Castello for the Europa final which Benfica were playing in- great atmosphere and free nibbles! managed to get a a spot leaning against the counter, and made some new Portuguese friends in the process


----------



## Fingers (Jun 16, 2014)

Smick said:


> Anyone at / heading to the Hart for the match?
> 
> I was due to go up to Hertfordshire but someone was trespassing on the railway line by Herne Hill so they had to turn off the leccy. I sat on a train for an hour before I gave up and headed home.



We saw the woman trespasser get nicked at herne hill station, then she was taken away in an ambulance.  I was in the White Hart for the game, good atmosphere, they limited the number of people going in so it was not over packed.


----------



## Smick (Jun 16, 2014)

Fingers said:


> We saw the woman trespasser get nicked at herne hill station, then she was taken away in an ambulance.  I was in the White Hart for the game, good atmosphere, they limited the number of people going in so it was not over packed.


I only showed up after half time so there were no controls on the door.

And I have trespassed on numerous railways without police or suspended lines and don't believe I am worthy of carting off in an ambulance, so I hope your woman is ok.


----------



## Smick (Jun 21, 2014)

I think the Appetite Kebab House has had a name and sign change to something about Chicken. I hope they haven't changed the menu as I have been loyally buying their kebabs for many years.


----------



## Smick (Jun 21, 2014)

AK-Chicken now! Presumably AK is for Appetite Kebab. Same inside, same guys working there. it's a real Morris Casanova style sign.

Elsewhere, a whole load of booze being loaded in to Norwood Travel off a flatbed Transit.


----------



## Manter (Jun 21, 2014)

I can hear fireworks but I can't see them….


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2014)

If you want fresh food today, avoid the CO-OP. leccy cut last night and all the food gone off


----------



## T & P (Jun 23, 2014)

Fingers said:


> If you want fresh food today, avoid the CO-OP. leccy cut last night and all the food gone off


I wouldn't want to cross Tina today...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2014)

T & P said:


> I wouldn't want to cross Tina today...



I quickly fled when I saw the state of the place so no idea if she was there or not. I was not taking any chances and winged it up to West Norwood


----------



## Breakz (Jun 23, 2014)

Just walked past norwood travel, a load of chillers/fridges being put in, surely not another off license?


----------



## Smick (Jun 23, 2014)

Breakz said:


> Just walked past norwood travel, a load of chillers/fridges being put in, surely not another off license?


 It had an application for an offy turned down before. The name on the declined application seemed maybe middle Eastern. I think that the guys I saw loading booze in on Sunday were part of the local Portuguese business community.


----------



## Breakz (Jun 23, 2014)

May as well have another chicken shop open as well at this rate! Could do with a fruit/veg shop or anything really to keep me away from the co op!


----------



## Smick (Jun 24, 2014)

In to Appetite Kebab tonight and don't recognise the guys behind the counter. Let's see how the grub is before I judge.

White Hart has nobody at all in. Door is open, barman behind the bar, but nobody else at all.

I'll bet they planned on more, had England football types done better.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Smick said:


> In to Appetite Kebab tonight and don't recognise the guys behind the counter. Let's see how the grub is before I judge.
> 
> White Hart has nobody at all in. Door is open, barman behind the bar, but nobody else at all.
> 
> I'll bet they planned on more, had England football types done better.



Me and a couple of mates were in there!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 25, 2014)

soz, double post


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 25, 2014)

Smick said:


> In to Appetite Kebab tonight and don't recognise the guys behind the counter. Let's see how the grub is before I judge.
> 
> White Hart has nobody at all in. Door is open, barman behind the bar, but nobody else at all.
> 
> I'll bet they planned on more, had England football types done better.



which one is appetite kebab? the kebab shops in Tulse Hill parade don't look the best from looking at the meat on the elephant leg through the window.

I highly recommend EFES in WN. Probably about 50p more expensive, but really bloody nice and even a small doner is a great big portion of lovely meat and salad, plus chilli sauce which burns your mouth ever so sweetly. a good find!


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2014)

Efes is really good. My wife won't eat from the two in Tulse Hill but will eat from Efes, so I go there occasionally. I just get Appetite, which is beside the bookies and police office, when I stagger off the bus after six pints. It is probably shit meat but it cuts through the booze haze and tastes so good. I know I have been really pissed if I have given the kebab man a tip.


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Me and a couple of mates were in there!


 
I came past at 10 and saw nobody in at all. I checked the door to see if it was open, which it was.

Were there many in when you were there?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Only three of us we  we may have left before 10pm. There was about 12 people watching the England match


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Efes also has (or certainly had - not been there for years) a nice little back room where they'll do you a sit down mezze..


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Only three of us we  we may have left before 10pm. There was about 12 people watching the England match


 
I'm so surprised that everyone just gave up on England. Maybe it's because I'm a Northern Ireland fan that I am used to supporting them following poor performance after poor performance.

I'd say the pubs were counting on last night being a moneyspinner.

I was told that supermarkets have all over ordered on beer so some good promotions are coming up.


----------



## buscador (Jun 26, 2014)

I should never look at these threads. I am now desperate for a kebab. Any kind of kebab (though not chicken). Chilli sauce, yes please, my toilet can cope.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 26, 2014)

Smick said:


> Efes is really good. My wife won't eat from the two in Tulse Hill but will eat from Efes, so I go there occasionally. I just get Appetite, which is beside the bookies and police office, when I stagger off the bus after six pints. It is probably shit meat but it cuts through the booze haze and tastes so good. I know I have been really pissed if I have given the kebab man a tip.



id certainly give one of those Tulse Hill ones a bash if I knew they were a bit cheaper and gave you more meat. although you do get plenty at EFES, and it feels almost criminal not to walk that extra 5 minutes for a superior kebab.

on the subject on takeaways, does anyone use Saffron? Nepalese takeaway near the KC/Premier News, doesn't look much from the outside but does one hell of a Lamb Biryani


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, love Saffron. They do momos, the Nepalese dumplings, which are gorgeous. 

Does every nation have a version of a dumpling?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2014)

We use Saffron for a treat - it's a good bit more expensive than Khan's.  It is notably more fresh though - the sag paneer for example is fresh spinach and tomatoes and paneer - really tasty.  They do a nice starter platter thing too - although it can be a bit soggy by the time it arrives.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yes, love Saffron. They do momos, the Nepalese dumplings, which are gorgeous.
> 
> Does every nation have a version of a dumpling?



+1 for Saffron!  The momos are indeed lovely (and I love the lamb samosas too).  And Chicken Everest, what a dish  

I now split my indian takeaways half and half between Saffron and Lal Baag, having been  Saffron diehard for a few years.   

What is Norwood Tandoori like - any good?  Never tried it.


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2014)

Ah, chicken Everest. Yum...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 26, 2014)

my mate is very passionate about the Chicken Everest from Saffron. that may have to be my next meal from there.


----------



## ringo (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't think we've tried Saffron, but now I want Chicken Everest


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 26, 2014)

Is a chicken everest spicy? I like spicy.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 26, 2014)

nowhere from there is really spicy, not even Chicken Everest which is marked down as spicy. they do chuck in some fresh, evil looking chillis into the Everest though, which are very spicy if eaten whole.


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Is a chicken everest spicy? I like spicy.


It's not blow your mouth off spicy, but it's a nice complex taste that includes some spicy iyswim. 

A group of lads trying to prove how spicy they can eat their curries would be very disappointed- but I don't think I'd feed it to J as it's a bit too hot. And I've fed him a vindaloo mixed with a korma


----------



## discobastard (Jun 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> It's not blow your mouth off spicy, but it's a nice complex taste that includes some spicy iyswim.
> 
> A group of lads trying to prove how spicy they can eat their curries would be very disappointed- but I don't think I'd feed it to J as it's a bit too hot. And I've fed him a vindaloo mixed with a korma


Yeah, spicy vs hot. Controversial. Though you can ask then to add more of the deadly green chillis if you don't actually want to *taste* it


----------



## Smick (Jun 26, 2014)

Another vote for Saffron from me.

They phoned me recently asking why my orders have dropped off. I wasn't aware I had been such a valued customer


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 26, 2014)

I never get it delivered, as I live about a 5 minute walk away, so not sure if they recognise me or not. Saying that, as soon as I walk in they know my order (its always sat there waiting even if I've left the house literally as I get off the phone) and often call me back and give me extra (in addition to the already free) poppadum's


----------



## nagapie (Jun 26, 2014)

I once had a really bad meal from Saffron and never ate there again, and found Khans much fresher. I think I need to try again. As a veggie, what do you recommend gaijingirl ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I once had a really bad meal from Saffron and never ate there again, and found Khans much fresher. I think I need to try again. As a veggie, what do you recommend gaijingirl ?



tbh.. I just get the veggie sharing platter starter thing and the sag paneer (which I think is a  main there - not a side) - I don't usually get anything else apart from that.  I bloody love sag paneer.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 26, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't usually get anything else apart from that.  I bloody love sag paneer.



Yum, me too. Although I'd be willing to give red pumpkin a go and I love lemon rice.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Yum, me too. Although I'd be willing to give red pumpkin a go and I love lemon rice.



oh I have had that.. that's lovely - with cashew nuts on top...


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2014)

All the talk of saffron gave me cravings. And as today is my Friday this week....


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> All the talk of saffron gave me cravings. And as today is my Friday this week....



I regard you as the u75 food critic ....  like Jay Rayner but a lot less wanky


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> I regard you as the u75 food critic ....  like Jay Rayner but a lot less wanky


The northerner will be delighted. Or relieved. Or something


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2014)

Ftr samosas, then beigan (aubergine with tomato, onion and spices. Lush), medium hot tandoori butter chicken (drool), and one we've never had before, gharelu pilu lamb. The northerner has been to Nepal and said it was spot on, and reminded him of his trip as it boasts in the menu. Hottest (spicy hot) thing we've had from there. Also gorgeous. 

Oh, and rice, naan, poppadoms and a nice Pinot Gris


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 27, 2014)

Good work! I can see those killer chillis right there looking at me from the middle container. Is that the Piro Lamb? My housemate raves about that as well.

I am going to be following your mighty fine example and getting a slap up Saffron this weekend, having looked at that its definitely a question of when rather than if.


----------



## buscador (Jun 27, 2014)

Inspired by this thread, I've just had the piro lamb thing. It was really good and not hot.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 27, 2014)

Manter I like your willow plate


----------



## macca4848 (Jun 28, 2014)

It took me 5 years of living in Tulse Hill to try Saffron. Which is a shame because it's so good and our default curry takeaway now.
One of the only places that does black lentil Dahl which I'm  told is the sign of a real Indian.  It's lovely


----------



## Fingers (Jun 29, 2014)

Well well, the White Hart is becoming rather popular since the railway disappeared up it's own backside.

Went in to watch the Holland vs Mexico game. It was busy and jovial. Lots of former Half Moon ex pats. Then they had a ten piece jazz band afterwards.  It was


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 30, 2014)

buscador said:


> Inspired by this thread, I've just had the piro lamb thing. It was really good and not hot.



I had the Piro lamb as well, last night. it was so good I can still taste it now, even better because I hadn't eaten for 24 hours by the time I got my chops round it.

I told them to make it a bit more spicy than usual and they did which was nice. Im gona get the Katmandu lamb next I reckon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 30, 2014)

Price cutter's licence is under review...notice posted on the window....

they been nawty...


----------



## Smick (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll bet it's Lambeth trying to remove their ability to sell single cans. That will be a shame if that goes as I often buy one or two in there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 30, 2014)

It cites selling to under age people...counterfeit goods...something about anti social behaviour....some other things...


----------



## Smick (Jun 30, 2014)

financing of terrorists, increases in cancer rates, marriage breakdown, Rolf Harris.


And of course they are selling counterfeit goods but if you ask me, if anyone had bought that bottle of Dom Perignon which has been sitting there for a few years, they deserved all that was coming to them!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Smick (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd imagine that they will either take away the licence, Mr Pricecutter's brother becomes the new licensee, no single cans allowed, Lambeth is happy. Or, Mr Pricecutter gets threatened with licence removal, alteration of licence to forbid single cans, threaten to remove licence if he tries selling iffy Dom Perignon or Cristal.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 30, 2014)

No doubt this has been discussed before, but i dont really agree with this no single can rule.It feels like everyone is being punished due to the tiny minority, how many nuisance street drinkers are there, 10 or less? Sometimes you just want one can. Im not even sure how effective it is anyway, as they still sell you single bottles. Maybe if it was special brew etc that was restricted to 4 plus id understand more, then again, if people want to get pissed all day then just let them, im sure they will find a way anyway!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> selling iffy Dom Perignon or Cristal.



I was in there about 4am a few weeks back and a woman was buying champagne and vodka...


----------



## Smick (Jul 1, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I was in there about 4am a few weeks back and a woman was buying champagne and vodka...


Lifestyles of the rich and famous.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 1, 2014)

I was buying kraft cheese slices and bread for post DJ set sarnie...


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jul 1, 2014)

Just signed up, so saying hi to all. And diving in with this: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Application_Prem870.pdf
It's a link to exactly what the problems are at our beloved Pricecutter. Dunno how to turn it into an active link, sorry. Anyway, take a look, folks. It really looks like they're buggered.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh, it turned itself into a link. Isn't the internet magical.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 1, 2014)

looks like they are buggered. Seems pretty harsh to pull someone up for having a fag in their own shop and daring to have a bottle opener. People would disagree but if some poor bastard wants to sit awake in a shop all night, offering a valued service to the community by selling booze to people then they should be bloody congratulated not fined and shut down.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 1, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> if some poor bastard wants to sit awake in a shop all night, offering a valued service to the community by selling booze to people then they should be bloody congratulated not fined and shut down.



Innit!


----------



## Smick (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm heading out to watch Belgium v USA tonight. I'm going to definitely pick up a single can on the way there, and maybe on the way back. Both from Pricecutter.

Fuck you Lambeth.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'm heading out to watch Belgium v USA tonight. I'm going to definitely pick up a single can on the way there, and maybe on the way back. Both from Pricecutter.
> 
> Fuck you Lambeth.



Here here! Team Pricecutter


----------



## Winot (Jul 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'm heading out to watch Belgium v USA tonight. I'm going to definitely pick up a single can on the way there, and maybe on the way back. Both from Pricecutter.
> 
> Fuck you Lambeth.



Bringing down the Council, one can at a time.


----------



## Smick (Jul 1, 2014)

Winot said:


> Bringing down the Council, one can at a time.


 In tandem with my liver and my sanity.


----------



## Smick (Jul 1, 2014)

Bought my can and signed their petition.

I think the food & wine on Station Rise does single cans. I bet they'll be next.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 2, 2014)

Smick said:


> Lifestyles of the rich and famous.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 2, 2014)

Smick said:


> Bought my can and signed their petition.
> 
> I think the food & wine on Station Rise does single cans. I bet they'll be next.



Welcome Cartoon Man !

They refused me a single bottle of wine a few weeks ago.  It was probably quite a good thing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2014)

I shall pop in an sign the petition later...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Welcome Cartoon Man !



yes, welcome.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds like Ghulan has been a very naughty boy.  I have signed his petition this morning though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Sounds like Ghulan has been a very naughty boy.  I have signed his petition this morning though.



A little naughty....


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A little naughty....



I say a couple of hours on the naughty step and then let him have his licence back.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2014)

Fingers said:


> I say a couple of hours on the naughty step and then let him have his licence back.



Just send him to his room with no supper and tell him to stay there until he is sorry....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2014)

Never did me any harm...


----------



## Fingers (Jul 3, 2014)

The hot food cabinet near the door in the CO-OP has gone!  FFS.  Is this Tina punishing us?


----------



## Smick (Jul 3, 2014)

Fingers said:


> The hot food cabinet near the door in the CO-OP has gone!  FFS.  Is this Tina punishing us?


 
Did anyone ever buy anything from it? I used to get the cheap crap at the end of the day, but wouldn't eat it myself. I was living with a guy who'd gratefully take it.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 3, 2014)

i barely notice that hot cabinet, I do have a browse when yellow stickers catch my eye, but never bought anything from it. I reckon Tina has spoken, following her promotion to general store manager. (heard it here first)


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2014)

Smick said:


> Did anyone ever buy anything from it? I used to get the cheap crap at the end of the day, but wouldn't eat it myself. <snip>


I sometimes treated myself to a bacon and cheese pastry after enduring the pharmacy run, and the cheese & tomato one (when available) was to die for.
Not into cheap crap, but with a savoury tooth and an onion allergy...


----------



## Smick (Jul 3, 2014)

Greebo said:


> I sometimes treated myself to a bacon and cheese pastry after enduring the pharmacy run, and the cheese & tomato one (when available) was to die for.
> Not into cheap crap, but with a savoury tooth and an onion allergy...


 
By cheap crap, I meant the steak bake which had gone out at midday and had been marked down at 6pm.

The guy used to love it if I could ever get him some.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 3, 2014)

There are flowers being placed by a tree at the bottom of Palace Road (tulse hill end). Anyone know what has happened?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There are flowers being placed by a tree at the bottom of Palace Road (tulse hill end). Anyone know what has happened?





No!  The roadworks/pavement works have made things quite hairy around here of late.  The bit where it forks is particularly nasty.


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2014)

Fingers said:


> The hot food cabinet near the door in the CO-OP has gone!  FFS.  Is this Tina punishing us?


Always found the food on offer, and not just in the co-op but all supermarkets that have it, ludicrously overpriced for what it is. Having said that it can be quite tempting when one is hungry and slightly hungover.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 5, 2014)

Well, the good news is that the hot guy with the earring in Tesco Express on Tulse Hill is in a very flirty mood this morning.

He has made an old lady very happy.


----------



## Smick (Jul 5, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Well, the good news is that the hot guy with the earring in Tesco Express on Tulse Hill is in a very flirty mood this morning.
> 
> He has made an old lady very happy.


 
I didn't know that there is one.

The queues in there piss me off no end! Their petrol is the most expensive for miles, they have pumps which can accept a debit card but they don't use it, forcing me to queue just to hand my tenner over, the ramp in rips the arse out of the car as I go over it.

Let me tell you Queen Boudicca, I hate the place and only go as a last resort.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> I didn't know that there is one.
> 
> The queues in there piss me off no end! Their petrol is the most expensive for miles, they have pumps which can accept a debit card but they don't use it, forcing me to queue just to hand my tenner over, the ramp in rips the arse out of the car as I go over it.
> 
> Let me tell you Queen Boudicca, I hate the place and only go as a last resort.


Totally agree with you, I have barely set foot in there since Sainsburys opened, but it does have one redeeming feature and he is working this morning.


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> I didn't know that there is one.
> 
> The queues in there piss me off no end! Their petrol is the most expensive for miles, they have pumps which can accept a debit card but they don't use it, forcing me to queue just to hand my tenner over, the ramp in rips the arse out of the car as I go over it.
> 
> Let me tell you Queen Boudicca, I hate the place and only go as a last resort.


On the plus side, their cash machines allow you to withdraw a minimum amount of just £5, which has come handy on many an occasion


----------



## Smick (Jul 5, 2014)

T & P said:


> On the plus side, their cash machines allow you to withdraw a minimum amount of just £5, which has come handy on many an occasion


 Tru dat. I've had some strange advertising at those cash machines. The sort which asks you about deodorant while you're waiting for cash and you have to select yes or no.


----------



## Manter (Jul 5, 2014)

What is the best sushi delivery round here? I had a craving and had some tonight, it was expensive and average. I want *good* sushi


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> What is the best sushi delivery round here? I had a craving and had some tonight, it was expensive and average. I want *good* sushi



I've never had really good sushi delivery tbh.  I know Tsunami deliver and it *should* be good - but I've not eaten there for about 10 years so couldn't swear to it.  We do use Osushi still and the sushi is ok - but as I said elsewhere - overall they've gone downhill.  There's definitely a gap in the market for something decent in terms of Japanese delivery.

(also as a vegetarian I'm not a very reliable indicator for all the fish sushi  which is pretty fundamental)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> What is the best sushi delivery round here? I had a craving and had some tonight, it was expensive and average. I want *good* sushi



Edo in Crystal Palace if they go as far as you. spanglechick is a sushi fan and she rates them.


----------



## Manter (Jul 6, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I've never had really good sushi delivery tbh.  I know Tsunami deliver and it *should* be good - but I've not eaten there for about 10 years so couldn't swear to it.  We do use Osushi still and the sushi is ok - but as I said elsewhere - overall they've gone downhill.  There's definitely a gap in the market for something decent in terms of Japanese delivery.
> 
> (also as a vegetarian I'm not a very reliable indicator for all the fish sushi  which is pretty fundamental)


they're who I tried.  Distinctly average….

And my main issue was the fish.  Not cut properly


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> they're who I tried.  Distinctly average….
> 
> And my main issue was the fish.  Not cut properly


Edo are the best i've found around here.  believe me there's worse.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 6, 2014)

I was talking to the new boss at the White Hart yesterday.  When they were sorting out the mess upstairs that the previous landlord had left they found a live grenade and had to call the Army Bomb Disposal Unit out and seal off the road 

On another note, I saw a drunk bloke and his dog get nicked outside there yesterday!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> they're who I tried.  Distinctly average….
> 
> And my main issue was the fish.  Not cut properly



that's a shame.  Try Edo then.  I wasn't impressed when I went there but again, it was years ago and I didn't go for sushi, so could be fantastic.  In fact, perhaps i should try them again too.


----------



## Manter (Jul 6, 2014)

Fingers said:


> I was talking to the new boss at the White Hart yesterday.  When they were sorting out the mess upstairs that the previous landlord had left they found a live grenade and had to call the Army Bomb Disposal Unit out and seal off the road !


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 9, 2014)

Manter said:


>



Did they tell you about the cockroach infestation in the boiler cupboard!


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Did they tell you about the cockroach infestation in the boiler cupboard!


Oh god don't. I fucking hate cockroaches <<shudder>>


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> Oh god don't. I fucking hate cockroaches <<shudder>>



They sorted it....after three attempts to exterminate the fuckers....


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They sorted it....after three attempts to exterminate the fuckers....


I lived in NY for a bit and woke up to a cockroach on my pillow waving his little feelers at me. 
That was after the exterminators had been for the fourth time and poured something down the drain that made me cough for days afterwards.
Nothing to do with Tulse Hill, but cockroaches. Ugh.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I lived in NY for a bit and woke up to a cockroach on my pillow waving his little feelers at me.
> That was after the exterminators had been for the fourth time and poured something down the drain that made me cough for days afterwards.
> Nothing to do with Tulse Hill, but cockroaches. Ugh.


I can't abide em either, I can sympathise with that. 

I did 27 hours on a sleeper train from Mumbai to Chennai a few years ago. 15 minutes into the trip 2 of the little bastards crawled into my bunk. I spent the next 26 3/4 hours in the vestibule chain smoking and watching the walls.


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I can't abide em either, I can sympathise with that.
> 
> I did 27 hours on a sleeper train from Mumbai to Chennai a few years ago. 15 minutes into the trip 2 of the little bastards crawled into my bunk. I spent the next 26 3/4 hours in the vestibule chain smoking and watching the walls.


I stayed in a hotel in the Bekaa valley in Lebanon where the fuckers had taken over the place. They ran across the ceiling and then dropped off onto the bed sheet and scuttled off. So you just felt 'plop.....scuttlescuttle' at random intervals all night. 

But if you got up and sat on the balcony big flying fuckers with teeth went for you. 

Not restful.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 9, 2014)

They're just misunderstood


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They're just misunderstood


Evil bastard vile things.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> Evil bastard vile things.



That what they said about champagne and frommage...


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I lived in NY for a bit and woke up to a cockroach on my pillow waving his little feelers at me.
> That was after the exterminators had been for the fourth time and poured something down the drain that made me cough for days afterwards.
> Nothing to do with Tulse Hill, but cockroaches. Ugh.


You can't even nuke them from orbit.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 9, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Did they tell you about the cockroach infestation in the boiler cupboard!



Gags slightly...I trust they sorted it or was that the crunchy bit on the pizza...I thought it was just a crusty base


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 9, 2014)

They had bloody flying cockroaches in Japan.. massive big things - disgusting.  That being said there are plenty of cockroaches in these here parts.. there was an infestation in a house I lived in off Acre Lane.. they were just little things though.  I had a mattress on the floor and I'd wake up to see them parading around inches from my face.  I suppose at least they weren't flying into my hair like in Japan.


----------



## Winot (Jul 9, 2014)

*pops in to Tulse Hill thread*

*takes a look around and leaves quickly*


----------



## Manter (Jul 9, 2014)

We don't want any of you soft Brixtonites round here. We will ward you off with swarms of flying insects


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2014)

I lived with hordes of cockroaches in Moscow for five months. When you went into the bathroom at night and put on the light there would be a massive scuttling sound. When we left, we found them in the kettle and toaster.


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2014)

In Jordan, they fly!


----------



## T & P (Jul 10, 2014)

So the shop that had laid empty for 10+ years, opposite Creative Aroma, has a new tenant. They just painted the name of the business in: "Palace Fireplaces".

Not sure if Tulse Hill is gentrified enough to justify a purveyor of fine fireplaces, but good luck to them


----------



## Smick (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm jealous of all the travel that everyone else has done. Even if it involved cockroaches.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 10, 2014)

T & P said:


> In Jordan, they fly!


Flying ones are the worst. With the hissing ones a close second.

There's a lot of Stag Beetles in South London. Pretty harmless apparently but fearsome looking things nonetheless. 

I was once sat at the top of some garden steps when I lived in Balham, and this Stag Beetle suddenly rose up from nowhere right in front of my face. About five inches long. It was like one of those massive attack helicopters, whirring and buzzing and clacking away. I threw myself backwards, flew about a meter and a half through the air and bounced my head off the back door. Scared the bejesus out of me. 

I've not seen any in Tulse Hill but there's plenty in Balham and Tooting. When they're not getting in your face like that they're actually quite beautiful and majestic things.  Endangered too I believe.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 10, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'm jealous of all the travel that everyone else has done.



I think travel narrows the mind - so I try to avoid it.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 10, 2014)

i read there are some hissing cockroaches at the Lambeth Fair, in what capacity i cannot fathom


----------



## Smick (Jul 11, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I think travel narrows the mind - so I try to avoid it.


 I have to fly to Dublin on Monday morning and am going to come back that afternoon. Oh the joys of travel. Aer Fungus from Gatwick South Terminal.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2014)

Dead body on Christchurch Road.  Tulse hill end.  And flying ants.  Tulse Hill is truly grim today


----------



## Smick (Jul 12, 2014)

Shit. I saw the cops there and a foil blanket. I was hoping for the best.


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Dead body on Christchurch Road.  Tulse hill end.  And flying ants.  Tulse Hill is truly grim today


Shit 

I drove through it at 7-ish and saw nothing. What time was this? And was it on the actual road (i.e. did it look like traffic-related)?


----------



## Smick (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd say it was 5.45 when I went past. It was just above the zebra crossing, as if you are heading to Streatham. They had the lane itself coned off and people had to go on to the other side.

A police car was parked behind something under a foil blanket. I think it was a moped or scooter. There was no ambulance so I can't imagine it was some poor dead person.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'd say it was 5.45 when I went past. It was just above the zebra crossing, as if you are heading to Streatham. They had the lane itself coned off and people had to go on to the other side.
> 
> A police car was parked behind something under a foil blanket. I think it was a moped or scooter. There was no ambulance so I can't imagine it was some poor dead person.



It was about 3.45pm.  Right outside my flat. Been here 2.5 years and seen three deaths outside. Grim :-(


----------



## Smick (Jul 13, 2014)

That junction is terrible and I think while the new bollards may protect the Hardel Rise houses, it makes everything worse. Also, people starting at the lights by Ladbrokes / Geranium tend to accelerate as quickly as they can. It's like a kart track. As I am turning left at Probyn, I just cruise up to the junction and people looking to speed up the A205 flash their lights, do wild overtakes.

Also, you can't at all expect anyone to stop at the zebra crossing. I only cross once I get eye contact with a driver.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2014)

On cheerier news, the beauty parlour or whatever you call them opposite Thaicoons has reopened as a fruit and veg shop.  Not tried it out yet.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 15, 2014)

Woman hit by bus opposite Co op cheery start to the day


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 15, 2014)

Fingers said:


> On cheerier news, the beauty parlour or whatever you call them opposite Thaicoons has reopened as a fruit and veg shop.  Not tried it out yet.



walked past this yesterday, there wasn't a great deal in there bar a few bowls of oranges. wondered to myself how on earth they expect to make a living from so little. when did it open?


----------



## T & P (Jul 17, 2014)

I rarely take the bus so for all I know this might have been going on for a while, but I was rather amused when I rode the N2 tonight and as the bus approached the High Trees stop, the voiceover announced "High Trees. You are now entering Tulse Hill".

WTF was that about then? Unless it's a ploy by London Transport to piss off Orang Utan for a laugh, it sounded like a Western-style warning to travellers to abandon all hope. I certainly haven't heard similar announcements about any other neighbourhood in London.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2014)

T & P said:


> I rarely take the bus so for all I know this might have been going on for a while, but I was rather amused when I rode the N2 tonight and as the bus approached the High Trees stop, the voiceover announced "High Trees. You are now entering Tulse Hill".
> 
> WTF was that about then?<snip>


I suspect it's because most of Tulse Hill the area isn't on Tulse Hill the road.


----------



## Smick (Jul 17, 2014)

I've never heard that. I must keep an ear out for it.

It would be quite tiresome if they started doing it everywhere. "Jebb Avenue, you are now entering Brixton".

And what will they say on the way out of Tulse Hill. "High Trees, you are now leaving Tulse Hill" or "High Trees, you are now entering the no man's land between Tulse Hill and Brixton which, while called Tulse Hill and being home to the Tulse Hill estate, is not Tulse Hill".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2014)

Buses should be saying less, not more. A bus journey should be a quiet time...not that the N2 is ever quiet.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 17, 2014)

i sometimes wonder who controls the voice/announcements. Sometimes if people are blatently drinking cans on the bus late at night, they sometimes announce "drinking alcohol is not permitted on London buses", in the normal woman's voice for all the announcements. you never normally hear that in the daytime, I wonder if the driver notices and presses a special 'tell people off for drinking alcohol announcement' button. or its CCTV in the control room picking it up?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i sometimes wonder who controls the voice/announcements. Sometimes if people are blatently drinking cans on the bus late at night, they sometimes announce "drinking alcohol is not permitted on London buses", in the normal woman's voice for all the announcements. you never normally hear that in the daytime, I wonder if the driver notices and presses a special 'tell people off for drinking alcohol announcement' button. or its CCTV in the control room picking it up?


The drivers can control it. I remember one 35 from Liverpool Street who had his finger on the "No Standing On The Upper Deck And Stairs" button all the way to Camberwell. The bus was rammed and nobody could move anywhere, but we were going to get told regardless


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2014)

Yep...giving bus drivers a mood board full of moans was never gonna be a good thing...


----------



## Smick (Jul 17, 2014)

I'd love to have one that I could send back saying "Drivers are reminded to keep their hands on the wheel and eyes on the road instead of making banal announcements"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2014)

There's a woman driver who pushes the messages and shouts at you all at once...her favourite is 'It's against the law to stand on the stairs....they'll 'ave my licence, so get off!'


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2014)

Can't complain too much tbf. It's a hard job bus driving and they get my respect for dealing with the general public on a daily and nightly basis


----------



## Manter (Jul 17, 2014)

Smick said:


> Also, you can't at all expect anyone to stop at the zebra crossing. I only cross once I get eye contact with a driver.


  this is true.  And an A4 driver was so impatient to go over I felt the breeze of his car at my heels


----------



## Manter (Jul 17, 2014)

that Coop is very odd.  I mean, Coops are a bit odd anyway (whoever does their food buying needs to have a word with themselves), but that place is bizarre.  I have never been in it at any time of day or night when there hasn't been a trolley unpacking and blocking half an aisle.  And the amount of reduced stock- you can see why they never make any money if their inventory is so bad.  Its one of those shops that seems scruffy and chaotic whenever you go in there (Brixton WHSmith is another one) and you just know that if one of the head office branding people visited they'd have a nervous breakdown on the spot


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 18, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Can't complain too much tbf. It's a hard job bus driving and they get my respect for dealing with the general public on a daily and nightly basis



Agreed, and many of them are fair, and use a good level of common sense and judgement, it's just those 'ones' who you see on a regular basis who you know are always a pain in the rear. The No 2 shouty woman always shouts, she loves ranting at the public. I think she might be married to the guy who does the same. I bet they practice at night "Can you move to your side of the bed please! people are trying to get in!"


----------



## discobastard (Jul 23, 2014)

Question for Tulse Hillbillies:  I'm with Sky for my broadband.  No TV or anything, just broadband and phone.  Its really patchy - they say they don't slow it down at any time but it's really wonky.  Fibre aside - does anybody have a really decent fast bb provider?


----------



## Manter (Jul 23, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Question for Tulse Hillbillies:  I'm with Sky for my broadband.  No TV or anything, just broadband and phone.  Its really patchy - they say they don't slow it down at any time but it's really wonky.  Fibre aside - does anybody have a really decent fast bb provider?


Not Virgin.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 23, 2014)

Manter said:


> Not Virgin.


Good to know. We can do this by a process of elimination rather than recommendation..


----------



## Manter (Jul 23, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Good to know. We can do this by a process of elimination rather than recommendation..


I have no recommendation ....I'd like one too.

Can I just say again, for the record, Not Virgin


----------



## Smick (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm on Sky and it's fine, although I have run cables from the router to most things. My speed is about 7Mbps, less than my phone.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 24, 2014)

Not PlusNet. Post Office Broadband worked out OK for me but I think their's is 8mb.


----------



## BrummieinLondon (Jul 24, 2014)

Just spotted this on Twitter... What a lovely Idea!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 25, 2014)

That guy who always begs around Tulse Hill, the dude with the dreadlocks that he always swings round his head, technically mugged me outside the station last night the cheeky bugger! I wouldn't give him a fag and he got very aggressive and snatched my bacci out of my hand and ran off. I was quite shocked by it all as he is normally not particularly threatening. All sympathy and empathy I ever had for him has now gone.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2014)

cunt. stab him.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 25, 2014)

I was lying awake last night thinking that maybe one night I should just go and smack him one for that kind of behaviour. still, doesn't really solve anything.

some guy who saw it encouraged me to call the police, who took it very seriously and went out to find him. I had to catch my train though, so when they did get him they wouldn't have anything to go on without speaking to me in person to verify things. hope he shared out my 25g evenly!


----------



## Breakz (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm sure you will see him again, perhaps confront him after a few bevvies ha? Quite funny how they all seem to have regular meet ups, saw them all under the bridge on leigham vale set up ready of a day of boozing in the sun yesterday!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 28, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was lying awake last night thinking that maybe one night I should just go and smack him one for that kind of behaviour. still, doesn't really solve anything.
> 
> some guy who saw it encouraged me to call the police, who took it very seriously and went out to find him. I had to catch my train though, so when they did get him they wouldn't have anything to go on without speaking to me in person to verify things. hope he shared out my 25g evenly!




He 's outside the station now....can I have the concession to sell tickets for the fight?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 28, 2014)

was he smoking a pouch of yellow golden virginia or trying to nick other peoples? Cunt, hope he does get a kicking one day, but it wont be from me.


----------



## T & P (Jul 28, 2014)

In other news, work seems to have finally started on the Tulse Hill Tavern.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 28, 2014)

i noticed that, bit of a shame they didnt start it earlier, so it was open for the summer. It would be nice to have a bit more variety- ive totally gone off the Railway because they charge way too much for flat beer, and the White Hart doesnt really interest me that much.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 28, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> was he smoking a pouch of yellow golden virginia or trying to nick other peoples? Cunt, hope he does get a kicking one day, but it wont be from me.



Nah... Was just being annoying.......I even done a Mazar Mahmood? and walked past with my baccy open....he didn't bite or teaf off me though


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 28, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Nah... Was just being annoying.......I even done a Mazar Mahmood? and walked past with my baccy open....he didn't bite or teaf off me though



Thats the thing that got me, he is always a nuisance but never crosses that line, until the other day. is he a crackhead? he seemed very on edge, much more than usual.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 29, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Thats the thing that got me, he is always a nuisance but never crosses that line, until the other day. is he a crackhead? he seemed very on edge, much more than usual.



Is he the guy who has white patches on his skin?


----------



## discobastard (Jul 29, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i noticed that, bit of a shame they didnt start it earlier, so it was open for the summer. It would be nice to have a bit more variety- ive totally gone off the Railway because they charge way too much for flat beer, and the White Hart doesnt really interest me that much.



I had a fucking horrible pint in the Railway in Saturday.  28 degrees and they were selling warm beer.


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2014)

With two black balloons attached to the door to announce the happy occasion, the fireplace shop is now open for bunisess.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 29, 2014)

A new estate agents on the Norwood Road, opposite the stacks of tyres beside the Tule Hill Tavern, was having a little party with balloons and drinks on Saturday. it looked shit.

What wasn't however was the Saffron I had on Sunday night. I shared a Lamb Everest and Lamb Gurkha, with Pilau and a Naan. honestly one of the nicest meals ive ever eaten.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> A new estate agents on the Norwood Road, opposite the stacks of tyres beside the Tule Hill Tavern, was having a little party with balloons and drinks on Saturday. it looked shit.
> 
> What wasn't however was the Saffron I had on Sunday night. I shared a Lamb Everest and Lamb Gurkha, with Pilau and a Naan. honestly one of the nicest meals ive ever eaten.



Saffron is the fucking nuts


----------



## discobastard (Aug 2, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was lying awake last night thinking that maybe one night I should just go and smack him one for that kind of behaviour. still, doesn't really solve anything.
> 
> some guy who saw it encouraged me to call the police, who took it very seriously and went out to find him. I had to catch my train though, so when they did get him they wouldn't have anything to go on without speaking to me in person to verify things. hope he shared out my 25g evenly!


He's just done the same to me, two minutes ago. Grabbed a lit cigarette out of my hand and then *he* told *me* to fuck off.  He grabbed me and wrestled it out my hand, so it's technically assault.


----------



## Manter (Aug 2, 2014)

discobastard said:


> He's just done the same to me, two minutes ago. Grabbed a lit cigarette out of my hand and then *he* told *me* to fuck off.  He grabbed me and wrestled it out my hand, so it's technically assault.


How unpleasant. Pretty intimidating behaviour too.


----------



## Smick (Aug 2, 2014)

Thankfully I don't smoke. I've thrown him the odd quid before but now he is doing this, I'll not encourage him by giving him anything again.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 2, 2014)

Manter said:


> How unpleasant. Pretty intimidating behaviour too.


One day he'll tackle the wrong person and get a good panelling I'm sure.


----------



## Smick (Aug 2, 2014)

He probably won't care though. Just get back on the beg again. Is he from the halfway house on Kinfauns Road?

There used to be a guy from there called Patrick, always asking for odd numbers of change. 87p, 34p etc. He was never aggressive, always keen for a handshake.

Always one or two characters out of that house.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2014)

Tulse Hill tavern reopening in October.  
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/08/tulse-hill-tavern-set-to-reopen-in-late-october-2014/


----------



## buscador (Aug 4, 2014)

I've never seen the signage for "Tulse Hill Tavern" before and always wondered why everyone called it that.


----------



## Smick (Aug 4, 2014)

buscador said:


> I've never seen the signage for "Tulse Hill Tavern" before and always wondered why everyone called it that.


 I think that the bus stop is called Tulse Hill Tavern but all other references are to Tulse Hill Hotel. Just shows the power of TfL.


----------



## T & P (Aug 4, 2014)

The pub's name has used the Tavern incarnation since before I moved to the area more than a decade ago. I suspect TFL adopted the name, rather than causing the pub to change theirs. But I'm more than happy to be proven wrong on that respect if anyone knows otherwise.

On an unrelated note, and after looking at the 1960s photo of the junction in the feature posted by Editor, I can't help wondering if the current traffic layout really is an improvement on the previous one. The one way system is a major pain when approaching from West Norwood, as is turning onto Norwood Road southbound for traffic coming from Tulse Hill Road and Christchurch Road.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2014)

The Tulse Hill gyratory is one of those being considered for removal in TfL's junction improvement programme.


----------



## T & P (Aug 4, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The Tulse Hill gyratory is one of those being considered for removal in TfL's junction improvement programme.


Excellent. Not a moment too soon. Traffic is almost always blocked by cars and buses trying to join the right hand lane to turn onto Norwood Road. And when cycling I've had a couple of nasty close calls westbound from Christchurch Road.


----------



## GypsyWings (Aug 5, 2014)

Have to say quite disappointed with the pool at West Norwood Leisure Centre


----------



## discobastard (Aug 5, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> Have to say quite disappointed with the pool at West Norwood Leisure Centre


Details?!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> Have to say quite disappointed with the pool at West Norwood Leisure Centre



oh no.. why?  I need to call in to ask about kids' swimming lessons and have a swim myself really.  Trouble is with the lido calling me I just CBA...


----------



## choochi (Aug 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Tulse Hill tavern reopening in October.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/08/tulse-hill-tavern-set-to-reopen-in-late-october-2014/



Owned by the same people as the Florence in Herne Hill and the Bishop/Actress in East Dulwich and the Paxton in Gipsy Hill. Soon every pub in South London will be owned by this lot or Antic!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2014)

Ah, so it's Greene King's poncy subsidiary and not Greene King proper? Bugger


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2014)

Given the pressure that this building must have come under to have been turned into lifestyle flats I don't give much of a shit which enormo-brewery owns it. The fact that it's staying is a pub is the thing that's worth celebrating.


----------



## choochi (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm glad it's not lifestyle flats too, just sad that it's going to be another gentrified gastropub that will be mostly aimed at the people who live in them.


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't think a fully gentrified gastropub could survive in Tulse Hill, tbh...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 5, 2014)

There's a lot of Tulse Hill people that wander down to herne hill for food on the gastro pubs....

...especially those that don't rate the railway, or try the hart only to be confronted by the old school locals and attitudes that the taste of a really nice pizza doesn't cover up...


----------



## hilit (Aug 5, 2014)

A bit of competition for the Railway especially during summer.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 5, 2014)

even if it is a gastropub the beer will still be cheaper than the Railway. only it might actually be kept, served and taste better.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2014)

I await the license application with interest. Did the old THT have early closing restrictions on the garden?


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, I for one *might* welcome our new gastropub overlords- depending on what the place ends up becoming.

I don't think the area is in any danger of losing all its pubs to gentrified gastropub types- not for a long time, anyway. Hell, only until 7-8 years ago, _every _pub in TH could best be described as a bit of a shithole, with apologies to any old regular with fond memories of them. Although I remain deeply unconvinced the end product will end up being that similar to the likes of The Florence in Herne Hill. Location has to have a bearing on things; and a busy junction next to an MOT garage and opposite a boy racer second-hand tire shop is not quite the same as a leafy street in Herne Hill overlooking Brockwell Park.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 5, 2014)

Is the tyre place not going soon? Or did I just dream that?


----------



## Manter (Aug 5, 2014)

The northerner went into shit-tesco on Tulse hill* after it's refurb. His conclusion is they have moved some stuff around and got a freezer with a door that closes.  Other than that, no change..... He reckons it was closed so the staff could have customer service training.  The security man called him sir and the checkout bloke smiled and said have a nice day. He said it was all very odd

*i cba to decide whether this should be in Brixton or Tulse hill threads tbh. It's a Brixton postcode on the road Tulse Hill


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2014)

Didn't they do some work on the entire petrol station site? I guess it makes sense to do some work inside the shop while the site is closed.

I was hoping the supermarket part of it would simply be bought and run by someone else, but not such luck.


----------



## Manter (Aug 5, 2014)

T & P said:


> Didn't they do some work on the entire petrol station site? I guess it makes sense to do some work inside the shop while the site is closed.
> 
> I was hoping the supermarket part of it would simply be bought and run by someone else, but not such luck.


Seriously, they probably did some work on pumps or something. But we did like to dream about they might have done to the shop to make it less-shit


----------



## Smick (Aug 6, 2014)

Any chance of less queuing?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2014)

Smick said:


> Any chance of less queuing?


Certainly - if you go to the Water Lane Sainsbury's or the Co Op in Tulse Hill. *gets coat*


----------



## Manter (Aug 6, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Certainly - if you go to the Water Lane Sainsbury's or the Co Op in Tulse Hill. *gets coat*


queue at coop last night was past the ice-cream cabinets.  So maybe its just a 'too many people in London' thing….


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> queue at coop last night was past the ice-cream cabinets.  So maybe its just a 'too many people in London' thing….


Should've gone to Water Lane.


----------



## T & P (Aug 6, 2014)

*Lots* of Old Bill scattered around the Tulse Hill gyratory this morning... I guess doing checks on motorists and their vehicles.


----------



## GypsyWings (Aug 6, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh no.. why?  I need to call in to ask about kids' swimming lessons and have a swim myself really.  Trouble is with the lido calling me I just CBA...


I think you will be fine for the lessons,  the staff seem really helpful.  The pool just seemed a lot smaller than the promised 25m and quite dull and dark for a new build,  maybe I am just being too fussy.  No car park is a downer or will be especially in the winter.  Moan over.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 6, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> I think you will be fine for the lessons,  the staff seem really helpful.  The pool just seemed a lot smaller than the promised 25m and quite dull and dark for a new build,  maybe I am just being too fussy.  No car park is a downer or will be especially in the winter.  Moan over.



I specifically need to find out how they divide the pool for lessons - for complicated reasons to do with me liking a swim myself!  anyway - planning to call in next week and see how it all is.


----------



## ringo (Aug 6, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> I think you will be fine for the lessons,  the staff seem really helpful.  The pool just seemed a lot smaller than the promised 25m and quite dull and dark for a new build,  maybe I am just being too fussy.  No car park is a downer or will be especially in the winter.  Moan over.



The pool is 25 metres. They divide it up raising a barrier across it about 5 metres from the end, then raising the floor in that shallower area. The main part remains open for swimming lanes from what I've seen.

The lack of car park is good imo. If it's your local leisure centre, walk. I run there as a warm up.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2014)

ringo said:


> The pool is 25 metres. They divide it up raising a barrier across it about 5 metres from the end, then raising the floor in that shallower area. The main part remains open for swimming lanes from what I've seen.
> 
> The lack of car park is good imo. If it's your local leisure centre, walk. I run there as a warm up.



ah well this answers my question re: swimming lessons.  It's a good solution in a way but I'm not massively keen on swimming in a 20m pool...  (I usually swim whilst my daughter has her lesson - this is elsewhere obviously but from September she'll need to change to somewhere local) - better than no pool though.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2014)

if you're passing the Tulse Hill CoOp today, one of their own brand mature cheddars is being sold as buy one get two free.  Got 3 blocks for £4.50.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 8, 2014)

Greebo said:


> if you're passing the Tulse Hill CoOp today, one of their own brand mature cheddars is being sold as buy one get two free.  Got 3 blocks for £4.50.



What you gonna do with 'em?

Don't eat them ffs....


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What you gonna do with 'em? <snip>


Freeze it for cooking with.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 8, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Freeze it for cooking with.



freeze cheese....what dark art is this?


----------



## Smick (Aug 9, 2014)

Pricecutter isn't open this morning. Have those dicks in Lambeth got their way?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 11, 2014)

Any news on Pricecutter? I am hoping to procure some  tinnies to drink on the way to the footy, which I will break the law and consume on the train.

On another note, i went into the CO-OP this morning and spotted a dead mouse on the floor near the fruit and veg.   On closer inspection it turned out to be a used tampon so I ran out of the shop


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2014)

We bought milk in Pricecutter at about 12:30am on Sunday morning - so maybe they just had a lie on the Saturday?


----------



## GypsyWings (Aug 14, 2014)

Does anyone know what's happening with the old co-op/this, that and other shop in Norwood


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 14, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> Does anyone know what's happening with the old co-op/this, that and other shop in Norwood



I posted about this on another thread but basically a friend has hassled them a bit on Twitter and got a response from them that they hope to be open by November. 

However, on another forum, there has been some discussion about this and it seems that as well as the pub in the front (for which they've successfully received planning permission), they've also put in an application to renovate the area in the rear and open a "mini Brixton village" -I'm not sure who coined that phrase or what it means exactly, but it's some retail units and flats above them.  Apparently this has been turned down...

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MVSOR5BO67000

So who knows?


----------



## Smick (Aug 15, 2014)

I looked at the planning application but there is no mention of why it was refused.

I think something which tries to emulate Brixton Village could be good in West Norwood, although I think their motivation might be to offset their costs in setting up the pub by flogging off some flats.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 15, 2014)

heard what suspiciously sounded like 3 gunshots this morning in the distance, around 4.30am. anyone else?


----------



## GypsyWings (Aug 15, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I posted about this on another thread but basically a friend has hassled them a bit on Twitter and got a response from them that they hope to be open by November.
> 
> However, on another forum, there has been some discussion about this and it seems that as well as the pub in the front (for which they've successfully received planning permission), they've also put in an application to renovate the area in the rear and open a "mini Brixton village" -I'm not sure who coined that phrase or what it means exactly, but it's some retail units and flats above them.  Apparently this has been turned down...
> 
> ...


November seem unlikely,  not a thing started in there yet!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 15, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> November seem unlikely,  not a thing started in there yet!!!



I agree - doesn't look good.


----------



## GypsyWings (Aug 15, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> November seem unlikely,  not a thing started in there yet!!!





gaijingirl said:


> I posted about this on another thread but basically a friend has hassled them a bit on Twitter and got a response from them that they hope to be open by November.
> 
> However, on another forum, there has been some discussion about this and it seems that as well as the pub in the front (for which they've successfully received planning permission), they've also put in an application to renovate the area in the rear and open a "mini Brixton village" -I'm not sure who coined that phrase or what it means exactly, but it's some retail units and flats above them.  Apparently this has been turned down...
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyWings (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you know the twitter address?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 15, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> Do you know the twitter address?



Sorry.. no.. it's Antic you're after.  Here is the KoN FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/knowlesofnorwood


----------



## GypsyWings (Aug 15, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Sorry.. no.. it's Antic you're after.  Here is the KoN FB page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/knowlesofnorwood


Cheers will have a look


----------



## discobastard (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's what they told me earlier


----------



## Smick (Aug 22, 2014)

as it is pay day today I decided to finally try Lazy Rhubarb. As with my previous two attempts he is closed. He's never there!

Cappuccino and Portugese bun from Carlos for£2.40 instead


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2014)

He does a nice vegan glutton free cake....when he's there....


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2014)

He's always there when I go past, but the shop is always empty. I wondered if he was making any money...


----------



## Smick (Aug 22, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He does a nice vegan glutton free cake....when he's there....


Remind me not to get one.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2014)

Smick said:


> Remind me not to get one.



I was of that opinion too...but it surpised me


----------



## Smick (Aug 22, 2014)

Ah man, I hate having my wicked prejudices tested.


----------



## T & P (Aug 22, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He does a nice vegan *glutton* free cake...


Freudian slip of the year


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2014)

T & P said:


> Freudian slip of the year



I aint a hippy...I don't know the proper words for hippy shit


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 24, 2014)

Bit last minute...but I am now Djing at this between 3&6pm today


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2014)

I've just had amazing Lebanese take out from Simply Lebanese in streatham. I know tulse hill and streatham are different places (bear with me...) but I am putting it here because it's like Saffron, but for Lebanese. As in feels like it was made by someone from there who gets the flavours, really takes pride in their food- amazing. The mouttabal was suitably smokey, with a real chilli kick, the fattoush was full of fresh mint and was properly dressed, you could smell the baharat on the chicken- and it had the right complex taste spicy, floral.... Just delicious.  Proper Lebanese rather than the Lebanese-ish you get elsewhere round here. Very highly recommended. gaijingirl would be fab for you as the vegetarian options are so tasty.


----------



## Winot (Sep 5, 2014)

Do they deliver?


----------



## footballerslegs (Sep 5, 2014)

No, but they do beef, chicken and fish.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> I've just had amazing Lebanese take out from Simply Lebanese in streatham. I know tulse hill and streatham are different places (bear with me...) but I am putting it here because it's like Saffron, but for Lebanese. As in feels like it was made by someone from there who gets the flavours, really takes pride in their food- amazing. The mouttabal was suitably smokey, with a real chilli kick, the fattoush was full of fresh mint and was properly dressed, you could smell the baharat on the chicken- and it had the right complex taste spicy, floral.... Just delicious.  Proper Lebanese rather than the Lebanese-ish you get elsewhere round here. Very highly recommended. gaijingirl would be fab for you as the vegetarian options are so tasty.


How dare you make our lives better by posting in the wrong forum


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2014)

discobastard said:


> How dare you make our lives better by posting in the wrong forum


Is there a streatham forum 

I am still nibbling on the Batata hara because even though I have eaten so much I can barely move it's So. Bloody. Good.

I am also reading a couple of forums and working out just how irresponsible it would be to take the boy to  Lebanon aged 18 months....


----------



## discobastard (Sep 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> Is there a streatham forum
> 
> I am still nibbling on the Batata hara because even though I have eaten so much I can barely move it's So. Bloody. Good.
> 
> I am also reading a couple of forums and working out just how irresponsible it would be to take the boy to  Lebanon aged 18 months....


A good friend of mine tells me that Beirut is the most romantic and beautiful place she's ever been to.


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2014)

discobastard said:


> A good friend of mine tells me that Beirut is the most romantic and beautiful place she's ever been to.


It's amazing. I dragged the Northerner there and he was a bit 'really?' But he has how fallen in love with the whole country. Food is amazing, wine is amazing, people are lovely, scenery is gorgeous, history is fascinating... Wonderful place. Go go go. And hire a car and travel round a bit- one of my favourite countries in the world.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> I've just had amazing Lebanese take out from Simply Lebanese in streatham. I know tulse hill and streatham are different places (bear with me...) but I am putting it here because it's like Saffron, but for Lebanese. As in feels like it was made by someone from there who gets the flavours, really takes pride in their food- amazing. The mouttabal was suitably smokey, with a real chilli kick, the fattoush was full of fresh mint and was properly dressed, you could smell the baharat on the chicken- and it had the right complex taste spicy, floral.... Just delicious.  Proper Lebanese rather than the Lebanese-ish you get elsewhere round here. Very highly recommended. gaijingirl would be fab for you as the vegetarian options are so tasty.



will definitely try it.

weird though.. did not get your alert!  this keeps happening!


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> will definitely try it.
> 
> weird though.. did not get your alert!  this keeps happening!


There is a thread in feedback Thora started (I think)- it had some answers in. 

I really must stop eating....


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2014)

ETA: This should be in the Herne Hill thread not here

That weird artefact shop near the Costcutter that's been empty for a while is reopening this weekend as a child friendly cafe with a dedicated child play area. Hell on earth for me, but parents with young kids might see the appeal.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> ETA: This should be in the Herne Hill thread not here
> 
> That weird artefact shop near the Costcutter that's been empty for a while is reopening this weekend as a child friendly cafe with a dedicated child play area. Hell on earth for me, but parents with young kids might see the appeal.



yes.. this has come at a good time for me - although I reckon it will be a bit pricey - can't see it beating the £2.60 at Brixton Rec.  Still - it might be nice for a bimbling round the park/bookshop/HH day.  Or a rainy day.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> I've just had amazing Lebanese take out from Simply Lebanese in streatham. I know tulse hill and streatham are different places (bear with me...) but I am putting it here because it's like Saffron, but for Lebanese. As in feels like it was made by someone from there who gets the flavours, really takes pride in their food- amazing. The mouttabal was suitably smokey, with a real chilli kick, the fattoush was full of fresh mint and was properly dressed, you could smell the baharat on the chicken- and it had the right complex taste spicy, floral.... Just delicious.  Proper Lebanese rather than the Lebanese-ish you get elsewhere round here. Very highly recommended. gaijingirl would be fab for you as the vegetarian options are so tasty.



I tried to order once but the minimum order for delivery was too high, especially if you just wanted veggie mezze.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 6, 2014)

Anyone in Tulse Hill got a lawn mower I can borrow sometime tomorrow to return on Monday....mine just died...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 6, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone in Tulse Hill got a lawn mower I can borrow sometime tomorrow to return on Monday....mine just died...



We do. Gaijinboy cut half our lawn this morning - he's looking now for the extension cable to cut the rest. Will pm you.


----------



## Smick (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm bidding on a Flymo in West Dulwich on eBay. If anyone else is doing similar then let me know and we can work out who is going to bid what.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I tried to order once but the minimum order for delivery was too high, especially if you just wanted veggie mezze.


£10 is pretty standard for free delivery, I would have thought.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 6, 2014)

Ms T said:


> £10 is pretty standard for free delivery, I would have thought.



Just looked and think I got the restaurants mixed up. Manter recommended a Lebanese before, think it was Lebanese, and we tried to order but it had to be £20. So now I'm going to try this one, as soon as I'm back at work and get my first paycheck at least.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 6, 2014)

we're ordering it now.. damn you Manter... 

friend over - lazy dinner


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 6, 2014)

omg.. I'm so full.  That really was very very good.  We'll definitely be ordering from them again.  Very pleased with that, especially as we had a VERY disappointing delivery from Saffron last week.  It sounds like we order food all the time but it's been a couple of special occasions... Simply Lebanese definitely stepped up!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2014)

I had a saffron takeaway the other week and was quite disappointed tbh. 

Will try the Lebanese place if it delivers to us though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 6, 2014)

We've been getting Saffron for years now when we wanted to treat ourselves to something a bit better than your standard takeaway and and it's always been really good... last Sunday (annual "last supper" before going back to school) was not good though sadly...  to the point where gaijinboy was unwell from it.  It was the night before school restarting/end of summer/Sunday night - so it might have been a one off but where the sauces have always been fresh and distinct - every single dish had the same sauce and the veg were not fresh like we had come to expect.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 6, 2014)

I wonder if they've changed chefs recently? I've always loved Saffron but the OH had a delivery while I was away a few weeks back and said it was really disappointing


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2014)

Sounds like it.  Although I've only had one delivery from Saffron, a while back, and it was disappointing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 6, 2014)

for example... the sag paneer used to be, very clearly, fresh spinach leaves, lightly stir fried with spices and large-ish chunks of fresh tomatoes and lightly fried paneer. It all felt and tasted very light and fresh - quite distinct from most curry deliveries and worth the extra money.  Last week it was just paneer in a thick gooey tomatoey, spinachy gravy  I think it may still have been fresh ( as opposed to frozen/canned spinach but it was cooked down so much it was hard to tell).  Every other dish was served in the same thick gooey tomatoey gravy.  Fairly standard curry house food but more expensive.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 6, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> We've been getting Saffron for years now when we wanted to treat ourselves to something a bit better than your standard takeaway and and it's always been really good... last Sunday (annual "last supper" before going back to school) was not good though sadly...  to the point where gaijinboy was unwell from it.  It was the night before school restarting/end of summer/Sunday night - so it might have been a one off but where the sauces have always been fresh and distinct - every single dish had the same sauce and the veg were not fresh like we had come to expect.



We had exactly the same problem. Everything tasted the same and gave us all dodgy tummies. Would be very reluctant to try them again.


----------



## Smick (Sep 6, 2014)

Saffron phoned me recently to say that they noticed that I had stopped ordering and asked if there was any reason. I'd probably only order from them 5 times a year and hadn't noticed it becoming less frequent. I have used hungry house and been doing codes for discount, opening new accounts and all that so maybe they don't know I still enjoy the occasional delivery.

Anyway gaijingirl , they seem keen on customer feedback so I'd give them a call, tell them that you don't want a refund or anything, but you just didn't enjoy it recently. At least they can then put it right.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 7, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> omg.. I'm so full.  That really was very very good.  We'll definitely be ordering from them again.  Very pleased with that, especially as we had a VERY disappointing delivery from Saffron last week.  It sounds like we order food all the time but it's been a couple of special occasions... Simply Lebanese definitely stepped up!


What was it like compared to Meza?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> What was it like compared to Meza?



very nice indeed tbh.  I still have dreams about Meza's ful mesdames though.  I last went to Meza 1.5 years ago so wouldn't want to make a direct comparison - especially as this was delivery.  It was really really yum though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 7, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> We do. Gaijinboy cut half our lawn this morning - he's looking now for the extension cable to cut the rest. Will pm you.



Cool thanks. Not made it home from last night yet! Will give you a buzz....pm recieved. Thank you


----------



## Breakz (Sep 8, 2014)

Stark contrast to a few weeks back when most were raving about saffron, has it changed management/chefs recently?

Any ideas when can we expect the tulse hill tavern to open its doors?


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2014)

Breakz said:


> Any ideas when can we expect the tulse hill tavern to open its doors?


 Judging by rate of progress so far, I'd be surprised if they open before late November.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 9, 2014)

Twitter page said late Oct, now says Nov...

https://twitter.com/TulseHillHotel


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 9, 2014)

yeah I had a Biryani from Saffron recently and the sauce they gave me was well watery, it wasn't the best.

then again, I had a meal from there more recently, a bit of a mix of lamb dishes and it was still the same high quality.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2014)

utter tittle tattle here...

the tyre shop opposite the Tulse Hill Tavern is coming down if the planning application goes though.. flats going up.

Indian Palace has some kind of seizure notice on it - not paying their rent I guess - and is shut.

There are no cars in Hamiltons anymore apart from in the yard.

The White Hart put a postcard though my letterbox offering me a free pizza (not a twofer - just a free pizza) - so I'm guessing they're needing to pull in the punters.

That's it.  Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Smick (Sep 10, 2014)

I went to the co-op earlier to buy both semi skimmed and full cream milk. Own brand, 2 for £2. No full cream. Cravendale. 2 for £3. No semi skimmed. It's a bloody supermarket. How difficult can it be to stock milk?


----------



## discobastard (Sep 11, 2014)

In other news, Tina hasn't been seen for about a month now. 

End of an era. I hope she's ok.


----------



## T & P (Sep 11, 2014)

I was think that the other day. I hope her temper hasn't got the better of her.

I must say I won't miss the tyre dealers opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel, if they go. Even a bland 'lifestyle flats' block would be preferable to it.


----------



## Smick (Sep 11, 2014)

Panos, at the Euro Car Centre, on the other hand, I would take to the streets to defend his rights to continue trading. He is great.


----------



## T & P (Sep 11, 2014)

I have no beef with the euro car centre. But every instance of a car/ tyre dealer that have been on the opposite side of the road has been a hideous eyesore.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 11, 2014)

whats the new Tulse Hill Tavern going to be like then? if its Greene King id hope for the same kind of setup (and prices!) as the Albert.

hopefully nothing like the crèches in Herne Hill


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> whats the new Tulse Hill Tavern going to be like then? if its Greene King id hope for the same kind of setup (and prices!) as the Albert.
> 
> hopefully nothing like the crèches in Herne Hill



s'gonna be run by the same people who run The Paxton and The Florence and that one in East Dulwich (I think it was - someone else already said on here).  Ie - family gastropub territory.  Although maybe they'll do something different.  Who knows?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2014)

T & P said:


> I was think that the other day. I hope her temper hasn't got the better of her.
> 
> I must say I won't miss the tyre dealers opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel, if they go. Even a bland 'lifestyle flats' block would be preferable to it.



It does look ugly but they've come to my rescue twice now in shitty situations.  Handy.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> s'gonna be run by the same people who run The Paxton and The Florence and that one in East Dulwich (I think it was - someone else already said on here).  Ie - family gastropub territory.  Although maybe they'll do something different.  Who knows?


This lot: http://www.metropolitanpubcompany.com/


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> This lot: http://www.metropolitanpubcompany.com/



yeah.. so what I said above - those pubs... blimey - didn't realise just _how_ many pubs they've got round here!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 11, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It does look ugly but they've come to my rescue twice now in shitty situations.  Handy.



They repaired my tyre very quickly the other week for a tenner.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 11, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> s'gonna be run by the same people who run The Paxton and The Florence and that one in East Dulwich (I think it was - someone else already said on here).  Ie - family gastropub territory.  Although maybe they'll do something different.  Who knows?



that's a shame, very little appeal to me as a local. But I guess there are hardly any places left in London which don't have a large demographic of people happily willing to spend £14 on a burger with hand cut, triple cooked, skin on, goose fat chips along with a £5.59 glass of wine, to sustain a healthy business like the one this threatens to be.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2014)

I wonder how they'll price the hotel


----------



## Fingers (Sep 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I wonder how they'll price the hotel



It was £100 a week when I lived above it :-0

So the Metropolitan have got it then? It was Greene King last week and on the planning docs


----------



## discobastard (Sep 11, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> that's a shame, very little appeal to me as a local. But I guess there are hardly any places left in London which don't have a large demographic of people happily willing to spend £14 on a burger with hand cut, triple cooked, skin on, goose fat chips along with a £5.59 glass of wine, to sustain a healthy business like the one this threatens to be.


£5.59?!  Bargain!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2014)

Fingers said:


> It was £100 a week when I lived above it :-0
> 
> So the Metropolitan have got it then? It was Greene King last week and on the planning docs


Metropolitan are a subsidiary of Greene King. See sidebar on their website: http://www.greeneking.co.uk/index.asp?pageid=4


----------



## Fingers (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh that is an arse.... :-/


----------



## Smick (Sep 12, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> that's a shame, very little appeal to me as a local. But I guess there are hardly any places left in London which don't have a large demographic of people happily willing to spend £14 on a burger with hand cut, triple cooked, skin on, goose fat chips along with a £5.59 glass of wine, to sustain a healthy business like the one this threatens to be.


I think that there will be a bit of competition between this place and the others, including This, That and the Other which will hopefully keep prices down. The White Hart is already reported to be doing free pizza and that's only with the Railway as competition.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 12, 2014)

I thought that the This, That and the Other pub was the one connected to the Florence, Paxton et al?  I'm confused.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 12, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I thought that the This, That and the Other pub was the one connected to the Florence, Paxton et al?  I'm confused.



That is the Antic chain I think


----------



## Me76 (Sep 12, 2014)

Fingers said:


> That is the Antic chain I think


AAhhh, thanks.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think that there will be a bit of competition between this place and the others, including This, That and the Other which will hopefully keep prices down. The White Hart is already reported to be doing free pizza and that's only with the Railway as competition.



I think the free pizza is because they're failing to pull in the punters.  I don't think it's going that well for the White Hart.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 12, 2014)

Not that well at all.

Brinsley Ford from Aswad has been Djing there all day Sunday for the last 3 weeks...playing to an empty pub.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not that well at all.
> 
> Brinsley Ford from Aswad has been Djing there all day Sunday for the last 3 weeks...playing to an empty pub.



Was it raining?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 12, 2014)

No, but the toilets flooded...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No, but the toilets flooded...



Aswad is cursed!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 12, 2014)

He left them some time ago....


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2014)

that's a strong curse then!


----------



## Breakz (Sep 12, 2014)

Noticed the front showroom and side of hamiltons has been cleared, but still cars out the back! Norwood travel was supposedly turning into another off license but no movement on that in last 3 months.

That veg shop started out ok but went in there recently to find most of the stuff rotting, shame as local alternative than going into noors in brixton!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2014)

There seems to be a new alcohol license on the Norwood travel window.. I think last time it was 24 hour booze?  Now it's till 11pm.

I gave that veg shop a good go as it looked appealing but got some not so great stuff there sadly.  The bloke up the road with the fruit in bowls outside the newsagents by the bus stops is not too bad - although again every now and then you get some duffs.  He does some quite unusual stuff too - like kaki I was surprised to see!


----------



## Smick (Sep 12, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not that well at all.
> 
> Brinsley Ford from Aswad has been Djing there all day Sunday for the last 3 weeks...playing to an empty pub.


I reckon it will go bust, someone else will take it over, not have to shoulder the cost of their renovation and hopefully put the price of a pint down and make a good go of it.


----------



## T & P (Sep 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> There seems to be a new alcohol license on the Norwood travel window.. I think last time it was 24 hour booze?  Now it's till 11pm.
> 
> I gave that veg shop a good go as it looked appealing but got some not so great stuff there sadly.  The bloke up the road with the fruit in bowls outside the newsagents by the bus stops is not too bad - although again every now and then you get some duffs.  He does some quite unusual stuff too - like kaki I was surprised to see!


I have long taken the bus/ cycled to either Herne Hill or West Norwood for my fruit & veg needs. It would be nice to get a decent grocer locally.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 12, 2014)

Smick said:


> I reckon it will go bust, someone else will take it over, not have to shoulder the Costa of their renovation and hopefully put the price of a pint down and make a good go of it.



I simply don't bother going in there due to the price of a pint, its not worth it.


----------



## Noseypoke (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane MacDonald on CBB, love her.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 13, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I think the free pizza is because they're failing to pull in the punters.  I don't think it's going that well for the White Hart.



I suspect the Summer hasn't been kind due to the lack of an outside space.  

Worse, I didn't get a postcard for a free pizza..


----------



## macca4848 (Sep 13, 2014)

According to Thursday night's Location, Location, Location we live in South Brixton.
Which is nonsense because I know I live in West West Dulwich


----------



## 299 old timer (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice floorboards in the White Hart since they did it up. Why is the Railway packed, it's dire!


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2014)

Railway was great tonight


----------



## madolesance (Sep 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Railway was great tonight



Twas truly fantastic. But then there was a reason for its awesomeness.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Twas truly fantastic. But then there was a reason for it's awesomeness.


THIS was reason enough!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Railway was great tonight



What was on? Shame we didn't know - we walked past last night but didn't go in...


----------



## ringo (Sep 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Railway was great tonight



That was a party and a half, from start to finish. The bride's pony and trap hired from some local travellers was a great touch too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 16, 2014)

The only reason I don't go in the white Hart is bc no garden. When the weather changes, I'll be popping in.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 16, 2014)

poptyping said:


> The only reason I don't go in the white Hart is bc no garden. When the weather changes, I'll be popping in.


I was in on Saturday, was a nice busy evening. Agree re garden thing, suspect I'll be there more in winter too.


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2014)

By the time it's ready it'll be too late for outside drinking until the Spring, but I'm curious to see what (if anything) will Greene King do with the outside space and car park of the Tulse Hill Tavern. There cannot be much demand for a pub within London to offer parking spaces. You can park just about anywhere after 6.30 pm anyway.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 16, 2014)

The White Hart could take advantage of the fact that since the Half Moon and Tulse Hill Tavern closed, there are sod all places to watch footy in the area unless you want to spend time and plenty of your money in the Railway. The only other options as far as I know (if you are willing to hike there) are the Effra Hall Tavern and the Hall Park Tavern.

I know there was discussion before the season between the two bosses, one was keen, one was unsure.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 16, 2014)

Fingers said:


> The White Hart could take advantage of the fact that since the Half Moon and Tulse Hill Tavern closed, there are sod all places to watch footy in the area unless you want to spend time and plenty of your money in the Railway. The only other options as far as I know (if you are willing to hike there) are the Effra Hall Tavern and the Hall Park Tavern.
> 
> I know there was discussion before the season between the two bosses, one was keen, one was unsure.



They could easily just put it on in one half of the pub too so people can watch it one side but not the other.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 16, 2014)

colacubes said:


> They could easily just put it on in one half of the pub too so people can watch it one side but not the other.



Indeed but the amount it will cost them, they would need to fill the pub so I think it would have to be all or nothing.

Pubs are charged an average of £400 a month by Sky throughout the country based on rateable value and turnover.  BT Sports are less.

Abu Dhabi TV (which can be received through the internet is only around £150 but I am not sure of the legality of that)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 16, 2014)

Advertising gone up out front of Tulse Hill Tavern...November launch. Only caught a glimpse as went past on bus, but it said something like Boutique Hotel or Boutique Rooms...


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2014)

LOL. I know it's a stone's throw from Herne Hill and not far from Hip Brixton, but think they have misjudged Tulse Hill a bit...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 16, 2014)

T & P said:


> LOL. I know it's a stone's throw from Herne Hill and not far from Hip Brixton, but think they have misjudged Tulse Hill a bit...



It's lucky it's not in Brixton or we'd have another circular gentrification debate


----------



## buscador (Sep 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's lucky it's not in Brixton or we'd have another circular gentrification debate



We can have the Tulse Hill gyratory gentrification debate instead.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 16, 2014)

Lots of Herne Hill people are selling up and getting bigger places in Tulse Hill.  
Prepare yourselves.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 16, 2014)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Lots of Herne Hill people are selling up and getting bigger places in Tulse Hill.
> Prepare yourselves.



actually I know someone doing just this!


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess it'll eventually happen, but we're a _long _way yet from our first cocktail bar or private members bar.

Though having said that we're about to get a boutique hotel, so who knows...


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 17, 2014)

No one went into the first cocktail bar in Herne Hill, even though the drinks were amazing with Happy Hour every night.  It closed within a year.  OTC looks empty whenever I walk past. 

I think people in HH like to linger over good grub.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 17, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Advertising gone up out front of Tulse Hill Tavern...November launch. Only caught a glimpse as went past on bus, but it said something like Boutique Hotel or Boutique Rooms...



'boutique hotel' and 'fine dining'

steady on!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 17, 2014)

discobastard said:


> In other news, Tina hasn't been seen for about a month now.
> 
> End of an era. I hope she's ok.



yeah where is Tina? did someone order 200 Marlboro Lights and she finally snapped, lashing out and using profanities, to the extent that the co-op group had no option but to terminate her employment due to gross misconduct?

I feel like we have lost a true Tulse Hill character, frankly that shop has not been and never will be the same again.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 17, 2014)

I think we should all have a  sit in til Tina returns


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2014)

I think the new, younger staff are very nice.


----------



## Smick (Sep 17, 2014)

If we let Mr Patel go without kicking up a stink then we'll never do anything for Tina. I still miss Mr Patel. They've replaced the medallion man from G7 with someone who seems worse.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2014)

G7 is shit.


----------



## Breakz (Sep 17, 2014)

Has anyone else been overcharged numerous times in coop? They advertise certain deals but you realise when walking out that you have infact paid full price! Happened yet again today but realised before paying, guy took a while to understand and then later apologised!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2014)

Dem bastards is just outs to gets ya


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 17, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think the new, younger staff are very nice.



I like Clarke Kent best. I didn't name him that. Drunk customer in front of me did. He took it in very good humour.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2014)

He's a very nice young chap


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2014)

He is.  Now you've said Clark Kent I shall snigger when I see him though....


----------



## discobastard (Sep 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> He is.  Now you've said Clark Kent I shall snigger when I see him though....


I have to admit smiling to myself when I went in and saw him tonight. He is dead nice mind. A lot of the young new staff are dead friendly. 

Last night they had another regional manager in there kicking ass.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 18, 2014)

Breakz said:


> Has anyone else been overcharged numerous times in coop? They advertise certain deals but you realise when walking out that you have infact paid full price! Happened yet again today but realised before paying, guy took a while to understand and then later apologised!



Sneaky one in the frozen pizza section im afraid. big goodfellas stuffed crust ones flashed on promotion at £2.50, numerous different ones mentioned on the flash label. there are only two to choose from, a plain cheese and a BBQ one in the freezer, so sensing a tasty bargain i opt for the BBQ. at the till he tries to charge me £4.39 for this mediocre mass produced frozen pizza, cue a walk with the guy down to the aisle and lo and behold the BBQ one is not included in the offer.

i walk out with my tail slightly between my legs, and promptly nip into the premier and bag myself a Dr.Oetker speciale for £2.49.

I guess the moral of this story is be very wary when confronted with the flash offers in co-op down the pizza section. Id hate for anyone to be inconvenienced like i was, and worse still, actually paying full price for that particular product due to misleading information.


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2014)

On the plus side, they keep sending members (at least they send them to me) £5 free shopping vouchers in their mail brochures.They are the most generous of the supermarket vouchers, as you do not have to spend a set amount first. It's as good as a £5 note, though you would not get change if your shopping was less than a fiver.

The staff at this branch do not seem to have been made aware of them though, as every time I use one the cashier looks perplexed and reads the t&c's at the back of the voucher before scanning it. The chap today actually shook his head slightly as the voucher worked and took a fiver off the bill.


----------



## Smick (Sep 19, 2014)

the quiz at the Railway has changed to Tuesdays. I'm heading with my previous team on the 30th Sep. I can't join another team, but hopefully others might come along, like the last night in the Hart.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 21, 2014)

Smick said:


> the quiz at the Railway has changed to Tuesdays. I'm heading with my previous team on the 30th Sep. I can't join another team, but hopefully others might come along, like the last night in the Hart.


Won't make it this week but up for that another time soon if anybody else is.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 22, 2014)

Had a saffron last night and happy to report it was the usual high quality, if I had the disposable income I would eat from there every night.

Word of warning, I told them to make it spicy, I had the Gharelu Piro Lamb and it blew my friggin head off. I mean tears, sweats, runny nose the whole lot! they even gave me a tub of chopped up fresh chillis to add if I needed too, I definitely didn't. I don't think ive ever had something that hot before, and Ive had some pretty traumatic trips to the shitter today. still really nice though


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 22, 2014)

Milk will help you


----------



## Smick (Sep 22, 2014)

And a copy of Viz comic to read while you're in there.


----------



## Winot (Sep 22, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Had a saffron last night and happy to report it was the usual high quality, if I had the disposable income I would eat from there every night.



Coincidentally so did we.  Pretty good stuff - perhaps not quite as good as my previous (only) order, but I think that was because our choices were too similar this time.  No ring sting either!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 22, 2014)

They gave me a free bottle of coke too, as I told them it was my last order, since im moving from Tulse Hill this week. Gona miss it.

Does anyone use the Carribean takeaway on the corner, with orange frontage, beside that new fruit and veg shop? The portions in there are bloody massive, its nice and cheap and the guy who runs it is incredibly nice and friendly. Recommended

Although last time I was in there and I had goat curry, there was a really weird bit of what I can only describe as offal.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 22, 2014)

Tina is returning to the co op...apparently. The reason for her absence remains a mystery...


----------



## Fingers (Sep 22, 2014)

The new pub on Norwood Road is to be called 'Knowles Beer Parlour'


----------



## Fingers (Sep 22, 2014)

They have a twitter account here https://twitter.com/NorwoodKnowles


----------



## T & P (Sep 22, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tina is returning to the co op...apparently. The reason for her absence remains a mystery...


I'm willing to bet it was stress-related.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 22, 2014)

T & P said:


> I'm willing to bet it was stress-related.


----------



## Breakz (Sep 22, 2014)

Tried the caribbean place a few times and been very impressed. Jerk chicken, rice and peas and salad for only £5 absolute bargain! Seems to be open all day everyday as well, hope they manage to stay open as never seems to be busy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes.. I've gotten patties from there before - very nice indeed, although they rarely have vegetable ones in.  They're really friendly there.


----------



## Smick (Sep 22, 2014)

I went to the blue fish and chip place in those premises before. The portion was vast but the man was topping up a half bottle of vodka with Red Bull and swigging from it. Then a guy came in with a motorbike helmet, looked like a fast food delivery guy, although I'm not sure if they did deliveries, and he started drinking the vodka too! Unfortunately I told my wife this story and she refused to eat from there thereafter and holds the same grudge against the new man.

She'll head up to West Norwood to Patty King instead of using our local shop!


----------



## Manter (Sep 22, 2014)

Smick said:


> I went to the fish and chip place before. The portion was vast but the man was topping up a half bottle of vodka with Red Bull and swigging from it. Then a guy came in with a motorbike helmet, looked like a fast food delivery guy, although I'm not sure if they did deliveries, and he started drinking the vodka too! Unfortunately I told my wife the story and she refused to eat from there thereafter and holds the same grudge against the new man.
> 
> Shell head up to West Norwood to Patty King instead of using our local shop!


they dropped a leaflet through our door- ace plaice or something?


----------



## Smick (Sep 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> they dropped a leaflet through our door- ace plaice or something?


Yeah, that was it. They used to have two different china plates for your chips, one larger than the other. They would put the chips on the plate, as some form of measuring device, empty the chips in to the bag and keep the plate.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2014)

Ace Plaice is the one up by the Barclays bank - opposite the little Sainsburys.

It is no match, whatsoever, for Knight's Hill fish bar (which doesn't do deliveries), despite boasting awards on its windows.

(I'm not sure how it's connected to the Caribbean on the corner of the TH gyratory - unless i'm getting confused here).


eta.. got it - you guys are confusing Ace Plaice with the chipper that used to be in what is now the Orange Caribbean restaurant on the gyratory. Argh.. what's it called - something beginning with "A"


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2014)

Amara!


----------



## Manter (Sep 22, 2014)

ok, now I'm confused.

I'm going to reread your post about croatian costumes for 4 year old girls and snigger again


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2014)

My colleague was knocked to the ground violently by some man running and screaming - she was crossing at the pedestrian lights by the station.  She's quite badly hurt and has concussion.  She never saw who did it as he came from behind but a passer-by did and reported it to the police.  Obviously because the police didn't know who the victim was (my colleague hadn't reported it), the police could do nothing.

anyway, the other woman (witness) randomly ran into my colleague in Lazy Rhubarb today and they exchanged details. Apparently something very similar happened (probably the same guy) in W. Norwood a few weeks ago.
I did think I heard a similar story somewhere - or is it some weird déjà vu?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> ok, now I'm confused.
> 
> I'm going to reread your post about croatian costumes for 4 year old girls and snigger again



get stuffed... 

don't worry - your turn will come - you wait, weird primary school demands!


----------



## Smick (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it might also have been called that. Ace Plaice by Barclays is rubbish though. Knights Hill seems to have been closed quite a bit recently. 





gaijingirl said:


> Ace Plaice is the one up by the Barclays bank - opposite the little Sainsburys.
> 
> It is no match, whatsoever, for Knight's Hill fish bar (which doesn't do deliveries), despite boasting awards on its windows.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fingers (Sep 22, 2014)

I went to Ace Plaice for some chips this evening for the first time ever and they were not top notch


----------



## Armi (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh fingers, bad news. I was planning on going there soon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think it might also have been called that. Ace Plaice by Barclays is rubbish though. Knights Hill seems to have been closed quite a bit recently.



I go past knights hill daily weekdays and it's always open...


----------



## Smick (Sep 26, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I go past knights hill daily weekdays and it's always open...


Great, I'll have to get back up there. I think the last time was a bank holiday and they were shut so I had to go to Kennedys, and then I was going past in the car recently and it was shut as well. Definitely the best chop shop round this way.


----------



## Smick (Sep 30, 2014)

I went to the quiz at the Railway tonight, Great fun.

But I bought a friend of mine and me a pint of Meantime London Pale each. £11.30 for two. £5.65 a pint. That's fucking disgraceful. I have had a pint of the same in the Watling, right in the middle of town, by St Paul's for 4.50, not cheap but the Railway in Tulse Hill is at least 25% more, can't be bothered to work out the difference.

There's no price list anywhere and I was too embarrassed to tell her to take it back.

The quiz was£2a head also, so it's not like there was free entertainment.

I can't see myself going back soon. Roll on the TH Hotel and any other competition.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> I went to the quiz at the Railway tonight, Great fun.
> 
> But I bought a friend of mine and me a pint of Meantime London Pale each. £11.30 for two. £5.65 a pint. That's fucking disgraceful. .



Completely wrong


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't understand how pubs can justify charging so much for certain beers. Peroni is well over a fiver in many places. Yet the fact that it is widely available surely negates any claims about high import and distribution costs?


----------



## technical (Oct 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> I went to the quiz at the Railway tonight, Great fun.
> 
> But I bought a friend of mine and me a pint of Meantime London Pale each. £11.30 for two. £5.65 a pint. That's fucking disgraceful. I have had a pint of the same in the Watling, right in the middle of town, by St Paul's for 4.50, not cheap but the Railway in Tulse Hill is at least 25% more, can't be bothered to work out the difference.
> 
> ...



That's ridiculous. I'm sure its cheaper than that in the Effra Social (though still an expensive pint). 

While Weatherspoon's are generally completely soulless places, at least you can't argue with their prices.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 1, 2014)

the railway and its prices are unbelievable. When I first moved to Tulse Hill, I went there quite a lot, I wanted to have a decent local and thought id found a gem. after a while I realised that not only was it far from cheap, but the pints of lagers were often flat and in rough old glasses. I hardly ever go there now, and when I do, I usually get drunk beforehand or try to smuggle my own booze in.

Big shame really, I could have had a fair few Friday nights with mates in there, had the drinks been even 50p cheaper we'd have gone there a LOT more (especially during the world cup) and probably spent a lot more money at the bar.

Their policy of grossly overpricing their drinks just makes me avoid the place.

Its Tulse Hill ffs, Zone 3 in a traditionally not particularly affluent area. if you want to charge more than a bar in Leicester Square then your either stupid of just a bit of a greedy wanker


----------



## Smick (Oct 1, 2014)

And the service is shit. It takes so long to get served. It still seems to get crowds though. I'll try to stay away in future.


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm starting to get a bit excited about the re-opening of The Tulse Hill Tavern (or will its name revert to Hotel)? It is the closest pub to my place, but apart from the odd Champions League game I never went in there- I found it rather grim and not my scene at all. So long as it does not become an uber-gentrified gastropub, it has got to be a massive improvement on the previous incarnation.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2014)

It'll be an uber-gentrifed gastro pub...


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It'll be an uber-gentrifed gastro pub...



Is that likely? I thought Greene King was still in charge. Do they do that sort of thing? In that location?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Is that likely? I thought Greene King was still in charge. Do they do that sort of thing? In that location?



several posts on this already in this thread.. it's the branch of Greene King that runs The Florence, The Bishop etc.. and tons of other gastro-pubs.  Big banners hanging from it now boasting of boutique rooms, fine wines etc.  Very clearly going gastro-pub.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2014)

leanderman - this lot:

http://www.metropolitanpubcompany.com/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2014)

Certainly looks like what they are aiming for...


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Certainly looks like what they are aiming for...



Oh dear. Quite liked gastropubs 15 years ago. Now, not so much.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> several posts on this already in this thread.. it's the branch of Greene King that runs The Florence, The Bishop etc.. and tons of other gastro-pubs.  Big banners hanging from it now boasting of boutique rooms, fine wines etc.  Very clearly going gastro-pub.



Florence not quite uber-gentrified though. More familified


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Florence not quite uber-gentrified though. More familified



I can't stand the Florence personally.  Anyway - never claimed it or anywhere else is/was uber-gentrified - I don't think it will be _that_ bad just 'cos of the location, but if you look at the list of pubs they run, you'll get the general idea - not like the Greene King pubs you were initially thinking of.  Don't worry - we all thought the same thing at first too.. Greene King = normal pub.  It was Crispy I think who pointed out the ugly truth.. 

In all seriousness - i'm not much bothered either way - very rarely go the pub anyways and just glad it's a pub and not the rumoured Tesco bloody Metro!


----------



## Smick (Oct 1, 2014)

I think all our hopes rest with the Hart getting their act together.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think all our hopes rest with the Hart getting their act together.



well my night's gone awry as they've postponed their quiz - again!

So I'm off elsewhere instead.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I can't stand the Florence personally.  Anyway - never claimed it or anywhere else is/was uber-gentrified - I don't think it will be _that_ bad just 'cos of the location, but if you look at the list of pubs they run, you'll get the general idea - not like the Greene King pubs you were initially thinking of.  Don't worry - we all thought the same thing at first too.. Greene King = normal pub.  It was Crispy I think who pointed out the ugly truth..
> 
> In all seriousness - i'm not much bothered either way - very rarely go the pub anyways and just glad it's a pub and not the rumoured Tesco bloody Metro!



Sorry - I did not mean to imply that you said it was uber-gentrified.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think all our hopes rest with the Hart getting their act together.



Good luck with that. My hope has sailed.


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm just not sure a properly gentrified gastropub can pull it off in that location/ the general area that is Tulse Hill. But then a middle ground could be found that is an improvement on the previous incarnations without the place being completely Dulwichised.

Something at a similar level as The Commercial in Herne Hill would do well, I reckon...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Sorry - I did not mean to imply that you said it was uber-gentrified.



apology accepted.    I can now put the whole painful episode to rest.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2014)

T & P said:


> Something at a similar level as The Commercial in Herne Hill would do well, I reckon...



haha.. just back from there - I agree.  That'd be about right.

It's a shame the White Hart isn't doing so well - I liked it in there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2014)

in other fascinating TH news.. i noticed the Norwood travel place now has a sign saying that a licence has been granted for selling alcohol to 11pm... so I suppose potentially another corner shop that's not on a corner will open there.

The car yard is being painted and cleaned up slowly - so wonder what's happening there?

That dental smile place right on the gyratory had its lights on tonight - it's always looked abandoned - i've never seen it lit up.

life around here is never dull..

oh oh oh.. and I noticed in the Lambeth Parks Improvement document - they're gonna do up the loos in Hillside gardens!  woot!


----------



## Smick (Oct 2, 2014)

I wish they'd do up the play area. Everything has either fallen into disrepair or is very tatty.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 2, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I can't stand the Florence personally.  Anyway - never claimed it or anywhere else is/was uber-gentrified - I don't think it will be _that_ bad just 'cos of the location, but if you look at the list of pubs they run, you'll get the general idea - not like the Greene King pubs you were initially thinking of.  Don't worry - we all thought the same thing at first too.. Greene King = normal pub.  It was Crispy I think who pointed out the ugly truth..
> 
> In all seriousness - i'm not much bothered either way - very rarely go the pub anyways and just glad it's a pub and not the rumoured Tesco bloody Metro!



I hate to be a whinge, but I hate the Florence as well. It is an actual crèche. Where did all the buggies go before the smoking ban? cafes? or maybe just actual playgroups and crèches rather than the pub!


----------



## Fingers (Oct 2, 2014)

The Tulse is currently getting  a new roof. 

Still no word on Tina.  I remember once my card was declined whilst purchasing a pack of fags from her.  I have never been so overcome with terror.  I miss that. That sort of shit keeps you on your toes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2014)

She smiled at me quite a lot. But I did tell her off once.


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2014)

She reminds me of Roz off Monsters Inc- in more ways than one


----------



## Smick (Oct 4, 2014)

I complained to the Railway on twitter and they say they have reduced Meantime to £5.15. I'm not sure if it is due to my complaining. Maybe seeing £5.65 in black and white gave them the same shock it gave me seeing it on the cash register.

Still at least 50p more than city centre pubs.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 4, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> haha.. just back from there - I agree.  That'd be about right.
> 
> It's a shame the White Hart isn't doing so well - I liked it in there.


I've been in a couple of times recently and while it's not been rammed it's been nicely busy. I reckon it's just never going to do well over summer because it's a bit dingy. Pretty much splitting my time between there and the GNW. 

Rarely go into the Railway these days and Smick's points about the prices and the shit service are spot on. Gonna be interesting when Knowles and THT open again, reckon the Railway will have to up its game.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 4, 2014)

Electric Cafe served up a delicious brekkie this morn. Best cafe in Tulse Hill, I reckon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Electric Cafe served up a delicious brekkie this morn. Best cafe in Tulse Hill, I reckon.



definitely my favourite, plus they have 2 grandkids the exact same age as my 2 kids so I see their mum from time to time.


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2014)

Picked up one of these at the Feast today- def not aiming at the cheap pint and football on sky market! Looks nice though.... And if the rooms are reasonable it'll be a godsend for me as it's so close


----------



## leanderman (Oct 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> Picked up one of these at the Feast today- def not aiming at the cheap pint and football on sky market! Looks nice though.... And if the rooms are reasonable it'll be a godsend for me as it's so close



Beers look promising


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Beers look promising


That's exactly what the Northerner said. 

Followed by 'what's ceccina?'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 5, 2014)

Norwood/Tulse hill: A female friend of mine was pusrsued by a guy in a red 'Ka' car last night (Around 11.30pm). He pulled up alongside her outside KFC in Norwood, and tooted his horn at her twice, then waited outside in his car until she came out. He then drove alongside her as she walked along the pavement and turned in to the road she was about to cross to cut her off. She crossed over the street and he U turned and drove towards her and called to her to 'come here'. She told him to fuck off and he kept pursuing her. She told him again to fuck off and took her phone out to to call the police. He then drove off.

She was understandably very shaken and upset by it, and unusually there was very few people around for her to ask to help/for help.

That shit shouldn't be happening to anyone, ever. Keep and eye out, stay safe, and if you know who this person is, let me know, cos I'm gonna curb crawl them up the fucking wazoo!!!


----------



## Smick (Oct 6, 2014)

Hamilton's car yard seems to be slowly filling up again without much having changed.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 6, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Electric Cafe served up a delicious brekkie this morn. Best cafe in Tulse Hill, I reckon.



Yep that is my new favourite cafe as well


----------



## T & P (Oct 6, 2014)

The 'Ink Refills' shop-cum-internet access place has had its shutters down for about two weeks now. Shame, the bloke who ran it was a friendly fella, and it was convenient for printing documents. Is there anywhere in TH when one can print documents off teh internets?


----------



## Manter (Oct 6, 2014)

Nanker Phelge that's pretty scary  did she call the police and report it?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2014)

T & P said:


> The 'Ink Refills' shop-cum-internet access place has had its shutters down for about two weeks now. Shame, the bloke who ran it was a friendly fella, and it was convenient for printing documents. Is there anywhere in TH when one can print documents off teh internets?


Yep, Heera Internet a few doors down from the White Hart. Bloke charged me 60p to quickly log to my email and print something out.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> Nanker Phelge that's pretty scary  did she call the police and report it?



No she didn't. I think she was just happy to away from him. She didn't get reg number either.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Norwood/Tulse hill: A female friend of mine was pusrsued by a guy in a red 'Ka' car last night (Around 11.30pm). He pulled up alongside her outside KFC in Norwood, and tooted his horn at her twice, then waited outside in his car until she came out. He then drove alongside her as she walked along the pavement and turned in to the road she was about to cross to cut her off. She crossed over the street and he U turned and drove towards her and called to her to 'come here'. She told him to fuck off and he kept pursuing her. She told him again to fuck off and took her phone out to to call the police. He then drove off.
> 
> She was understandably very shaken and upset by it, and unusually there was very few people around for her to ask to help/for help.
> 
> That shit shouldn't be happening to anyone, ever. Keep and eye out, stay safe, and if you know who this person is, let me know, cos I'm gonna curb crawl them up the fucking wazoo!!!





Manter said:


> Nanker Phelge that's pretty scary  did she call the police and report it?





Nanker Phelge said:


> No she didn't. I think she was just happy to away from him. She didn't get reg number either.



I don't know if you saw my post about my colleague a little ways back who was assaulted crossing the road by Hamiltons and also didn't report it.  She was approached the next day (in Lazy Rhubarb) by someone who _had_ witnessed it and HAD reported.  So she called the police and it turned out the guy had done it before.  A good tale for reasons why it might be good to report it to the police, even if it seems pointless.  She might not want to, but I'd say it would be worth while doing because sometimes it just helps to join up the dots - especially if the guys is in the habit of doing it.  hope she's ok now.  Sounds scary.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2014)

I appreciate it makes more sense to report than not and I pushed it a little, but not too much. If she'd have got a reg number I would have made the call to the police myself, but sadly she only could describe the vehicle, and not much about the person. I think she just wanted to put it behind her, which I'm sure is common and it doesn't help stopping these people, but is also understandable too.


----------



## Manter (Oct 6, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I appreciate it makes more sense to report than not and I pushed it a little, but not too much. If she'd have got a reg number I would have made the call to the police myself, but sadly she only could describe the vehicle, and not much about the person. I think she just wanted to put it behind her, which I'm sure is common and it doesn't help stopping these people, but is also understandable too.


yeah, I can understand her thinking- I was attacked years ago and didn't report it till the following morning which the police said was v common.  I still think reporting it is the right thing to do, but when it actually happens to you you feel guilty, dirty, all sorts of irrational horrible feelings and I can understand the desire to push it to the back of your mind and build walls round it


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I appreciate it makes more sense to report than not and I pushed it a little, but not too much. If she'd have got a reg number I would have made the call to the police myself, but sadly she only could describe the vehicle, and not much about the person. I think she just wanted to put it behind her, which I'm sure is common and it doesn't help stopping these people, but is also understandable too.



yeah.. that's fair enough.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 6, 2014)

This evening, my wife got approached by a smartly dressed, well spoken bloke around Northstead Road with a clipboard who was asking if we needed any window cleaning, and was she around during the day, and wouldn't give his name/name of the company that he worked for.  Which seemed dodgy, to be frank.

and we ate in the Electric last weekend.  It was a decent feed, but my 18 month year old daughter felt the need to go up, and smile winsomely at the people eating at each table.


----------



## Juliebrix (Oct 6, 2014)

I might not be thinking to deep, but I bet If we had a regular street/farmers market that would probably see off the Tesco lark as the fruit and veg could be a lot cheaper than what Tesco sells it at, and I reckon they would be fresher too.


----------



## Smick (Oct 7, 2014)

Juliebrix said:


> I might not be thinking to deep, but I bet If we had a regular street/farmers market that would probably see off the Tesco lark as the fruit and veg could be a lot cheaper than what Tesco sells it at, and I reckon they would be fresher too.


There have been constant rumours for the past few years of the pedestrianisation of Station Rise and some form of a market there.

The only people who benefit from cars being allowed on to Station Rise are the Browns taxi drivers who park up there waiting for jobs, so I don't see the issue with pedestrianising it.

It could bring a nice central point to Tulse Hill.


----------



## Smick (Oct 7, 2014)

it looks like there is a Legible London map / sign coming outside the train station, opposite the ticket machine. New bins have gone in as well. Things are beginning to look well.


----------



## vinegar-tits (Oct 7, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a decent mobile and broadband provider in the Tulse Hill area? Currently have no signal whatsoever from 3, even outside on the street, and this is quite a regular occurrence. Previously tried O2, and my friend on EE couldn't get anything either so i guess that leaves Vodafone?  
I'm with Tesco for BB and it's very slow. This is London FFS! Live near Hardel Rise by the way. Thanks folks.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 8, 2014)

vinegar-tits said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent mobile and broadband provider in the Tulse Hill area? <snip>
> I'm with Tesco for BB and it's very slow. This is London FFS! Live near Hardel Rise by the way. Thanks folks.


No, sorry.  Let me know if you find one.  
signed,
Pissed Off on the brow of Tulse Hill.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 8, 2014)

vinegar-tits said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent mobile and broadband provider in the Tulse Hill area? Currently have no signal whatsoever from 3, even outside on the street, and this is quite a regular occurrence. Previously tried O2, and my friend on EE couldn't get anything either so i guess that leaves Vodafone?
> I'm with Tesco for BB and it's very slow. This is London FFS! Live near Hardel Rise by the way. Thanks folks.


Voda seems to work. I'm just round the corner from you and have no problems. 

As for BB, I'm with sky. It's ok, but nothing to write home about. Thinking of trying Plusnet.


----------



## Smick (Oct 8, 2014)

vinegar-tits said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent mobile and broadband provider in the Tulse Hill area? Currently have no signal whatsoever from 3, even outside on the street, and this is quite a regular occurrence. Previously tried O2, and my friend on EE couldn't get anything either so i guess that leaves Vodafone?
> I'm with Tesco for BB and it's very slow. This is London FFS! Live near Hardel Rise by the way. Thanks folks.


I've got a Nokia Lumia and I get brilliant reception from 3, inside and out. My work keeps tracks on me with an iPhone 4s on Vodafone and I get no reception inside and couldn't use it to listen to online radio outside.

Is your 3 phone 4G or 3G? I think the 4G signal might be better in this area. My bill is only£8pm so I'd recommend 3 to anyone.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 8, 2014)

vinegar-tits said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent mobile and broadband provider in the Tulse Hill area? Currently have no signal whatsoever from 3, even outside on the street, and this is quite a regular occurrence. Previously tried O2, and my friend on EE couldn't get anything either so i guess that leaves Vodafone?
> I'm with Tesco for BB and it's very slow. This is London FFS! Live near Hardel Rise by the way. Thanks folks.



I also live on Hardel Rise and get Three 4G with full bars. Are you sure there is nothing technical going on there as it is right under three's transmitter.

Currently getting 12mb down on 3G and 28mb on 4G


----------



## vinegar-tits (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Got my new iPhone 6 connected today and there's a slight improvement..Currently have 2 bars inside but no 4G unfortunately.
Strange how people are getting varying signals on both 3 and Vodafone in such a small area but guess there's not a lot we can do.
Will have to try and get a signal booster from 3. Cheers folks!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been away for two days, aside from phone signals being shit, has anything happened? I'm back tomorrow....hope it's not changed too much while I've been gone.


----------



## Smick (Oct 9, 2014)

you wouldn't recognise it man. It's gone and proper gentrified in your absence. The Co has become a Fortnum and Mason and Hamilton's is now a Rolls Royce dealership. The tube has been extended to run through Tulse Hill station and there is a load of yummy mummy types eating bacon sandwiches in Ibrahim's café. His bacon sandwiches are still a quid and he still has his signed photos of Frank Bruno and Jeremy Beadle  though, so all is not lost.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 9, 2014)

vinegar-tits said:


> Thanks for the replies. Got my new iPhone 6 connected today and there's a slight improvement..Currently have 2 bars inside but no 4G unfortunately.
> Strange how people are getting varying signals on both 3 and Vodafone in such a small area but guess there's not a lot we can do.
> Will have to try and get a signal booster from 3. Cheers folks!



There should not be any problems picking up 4G. The transmitter on the flats at High Trees and and the one above the hardware shop on Norwood Road are both 4G enabled and are strong.  Stand in either of those locations, reboot your phone and see if it comes up. If no, Check your network settings or call Three (they may need to send you a software update)


----------



## Fingers (Oct 9, 2014)

Vodafone's mast is the standalone one it shares with 02 on the corner of Norwood Road and Palace Road but no idea if it is 4G


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2014)

Smick said:


> you wouldn't recognise it man. It's gone and proper gentrified in your absence. The Co has become a Fortnum and Mason and Hamilton's is now a Rolls Royce dealership. The tube has been extended to run through Tulse Hill station and there is a load of yummy mummy types eating bacon sandwiches in Ibrahim's café. His bacon sandwiches are still a quid and he still has his signed photos of Frank Bruno and Jeremy Beadle  though, so all is not lost.



That Jeremy Beadle photo will survive a holocaust...


----------



## Smick (Oct 9, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That Jeremy Beadle photo will survive a holocaust...


It certainly has outlived poor Jeremy.


----------



## elmpp (Oct 10, 2014)

Smick said:


> It certainly has outlived poor Jeremy.


Is the Jeremy Beadle photo hung above the microwave?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 10, 2014)

elmpp said:


> Is the Jeremy Beadle photo hung above the microwave?


*yawn*


----------



## elmpp (Oct 10, 2014)

Greebo said:


> *yawn*


Well played sir, well played


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> That's exactly what the Northerner said.
> 
> Followed by 'what's ceccina?'


 
It's wrongly spelled on that menu, is what it is.
cecina = air dried meat, usually beef - the Spanish version of bresaola.

does,everything,come,with,extra,commas?
and,how,much,do,things,cost?
 (argh annoying website/online menu with neither map nor prices)


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> It's wrongly spelled on that menu, is what it is.
> cecina = air dried meat, usually beef - the Spanish version of bresaola.
> 
> does,everything,come,with,extra,commas?
> ...


I thought it was Sicilian, that ground up bready stuff that is fried. Which I am not describing v well


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2014)

I looked it up when you first posted and it appears to be both - meat (cecina) and fried bready stuff, ceccina - more commonly known as farinata di cecci.






but.. when you google it, the meat (cecina) does appear to often come with a Pedro Ximinez dressing - so dunno which one it's meant to be on the menu.






I didn't know what it was either but was curious.


----------



## technical (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm hungry now ......


----------



## Greebo (Oct 10, 2014)

elmpp said:


> Well played sir, well played


"Madame"


----------



## Smick (Oct 10, 2014)

I was walking from the Premier convenience shop back home and there has been a very bad accident at the corner of Probyn and Christchurch Roads. There is a scooter on its side and a poor guy getting medical treatment from what looked to be air ambulance doctors. That stretch of road is a disgrace.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2014)

Saw the Helicopter circling to land....that whole stretch and one way system is a fucking dice with death...


----------



## Smick (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not sure whether it is because it is a hill, but for some reasons drivers tend to take off from the charity shop at the quickest their car will go.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2014)

Helicopter just went over our house. Hope they're ok


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'm not sure whether it is because it is a hill, but for some reasons drivers tend to take off from the charity shop at the quickest their car will go.


Two lanes of traffic at the lights + the road forking into two routes a hundred metres ahead normally results in some drivers positioning themselves on the wrong lane at the lights to bypass the queue of traffic on the correct lane, and then attempting to get ahead of them when the lights go green. Just like the start of an F1 race.


----------



## Smick (Oct 10, 2014)

Where did they land the helicopter? I saw them putting the guy in the ambulance. I presume if he was critical they would have taken him by air so hopefully his condition isn't as bad as initially thought. It has really chilled me. I don't want to appear voyeuristic by talking about it on here but I just need to get it off my chest.

Poor fella probably didn't have this in mind for the weekend.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2014)

there's also complete chaos on Norwood Road where there's roadworks and the worst timed temporary traffic lights causing chaos all the way up to Upper Norwood and some cop cars on Thurlow Park Road too.  The whole place is gridlock.  Not a good night for that scooter guy.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 10, 2014)

They landed the helicopter on the estate near High Trees. Quite an amazing landing considering the space and not the first time I have seen them land there.

He was not on the road when I passed but the last I saw of the air ambulance crew, they were heading back to the helicopter without a patient.

Either a) he was not as seriously injured as first though and they took him in an Ambulance or Kings College 

or b) he did not make it :-(


----------



## Smick (Oct 10, 2014)

He was definitely alive when I was going past. They were just getting the gurney ready. He'll hopefully be fine. Of course he doesn't know I am rooting for him, but hopefully it does some good.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 10, 2014)

Smick said:


> He was definitely alive when I was going past. They were just getting the gurney ready. He'll hopefully be fine. Of course he doesn't know I am rooting for him, but hopefully it does some good.



Oh good to hear that. Fed up of seeing people loose their lives outside my flat. I am assuming he went off in the ambulance then as they deffo did not load him into the air ambulance.


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2014)

Air ambulances do save a fair amount of lives. Obviously their presence means a very serious injury, but they can make a difference.fingers cross for the chap.

The entire gyratory ought to be redesigned somehow. Between the cars ramming into houses, the pedestrians being hit and the crashes involving two wheelers, it seems to be a bit of an accident hotspot. The near constant congestion at various points and times of the day cannot be doing much good for the local air quality either.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 10, 2014)

Noticed the Air Ambulance is not sponsored by Virgin these days. Apparently is is financed by a City conglomerate now.


----------



## Smick (Oct 10, 2014)

Is the whole point of the gyratory to allow buses to go straight ahead at the lights, or is there some other function?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 11, 2014)

T & P said:


> Two lanes of traffic at the lights + the road forking into two routes a hundred metres ahead normally results in some drivers positioning themselves on the wrong lane at the lights to bypass the queue of traffic on the correct lane, and then attempting to get ahead of them when the lights go green. Just like the start of an F1 race.


The zebra crossings round the corner from there on Tulse Hill make me really nervous, there's never any guarantee they'll stop.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 11, 2014)

Smick I hate seeing accidents. Makes me upset. There was one at the junction of Christchurch Road and Streatham hill the other week. A scooter again. I presume the guy was alright as there has been no accident signs up.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 11, 2014)

I hate cycling there. Drivers seem to not give a fuck and I've seen pedestrians just stroll out when it's a red man. Not surprised so many accidents


----------



## Smick (Oct 11, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Smick I hate seeing accidents. Makes me upset. There was one at the junction of Christchurch Road and Streatham hill the other week. A scooter again. I presume the guy was alright as there has been no accident signs up.


There's a yellow sign up on Tulse Hill, near the estate. Some times the only thing you know if a serious accident is one of those signs, so efficient are they at clearing up and getting the road moving again.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 11, 2014)

Smick said:


> There's a yellow sign up on Tulse Hill, near the estate. Some times the only thing you know if a serious accident is one of those signs, so efficient are they at clearing up and getting the road moving again.



Was my pensioner neighbour. She was knocked down on the crossing by a hit and run van. Woke up in hospital. Immobile now. She thinks van hit and killed a man crossing with her.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Oct 11, 2014)

Smick said:


> There have been constant rumours for the past few years of the pedestrianisation of Station Rise and some form of a market there.
> 
> The only people who benefit from cars being allowed on to Station Rise are the Browns taxi drivers who park up there waiting for jobs, so I don't see the issue with pedestrianising it.
> 
> It could bring a nice central point to Tulse Hill.


Call me 'Mr.Nimby', but as a Station Rise resident, I don't want to get woken up at 7am on Saturdays/Sundays by market traders setting up underneath my bedroom window. I need my lie-in!!


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2014)

You must hate the trains then!


----------



## Smick (Oct 12, 2014)

Cartoon Man said:


> Call me 'Mr.Nimby', but as a Station Rise resident, I don't want to get woken up at 7am on Saturdays/Sundays by market traders setting up underneath my bedroom window. I need my lie-in!!


 I had never considered that. Would it be much worse than at present?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 12, 2014)

The similar farmers  market in brixton doesn't start till 10am... isn't that quite standard for wknd markets?


----------



## T & P (Oct 12, 2014)

I see that the Co-op is already selling luxury Xmas mince pies. With an expiration date of 25 November.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Oct 12, 2014)

Smick said:


> I had never considered that. Would it be much worse than at present?


Mornings on the Rise are pretty quiet since they finally finished building the giant lavatory-block opposite The Railway - 3 years of drilling and banging at 8am and a 40ft crane swinging outside our bedroom window was not pleasant. Perhaps surprisingly, we can't hear the trains, or the announcements - I think the station shields us from the noise. There's no problem with the pubs (and I'm usually in one of them anyway). But even a market starting at 10am is going to involve vans unloading, metal stalls clanging as they're built, people yelling "Where are the organic chives?!" at 8-9am. And yes, I know for many people that's wakey-up time anyway, but it's not unreasonable to assume that some people have a late night on Fri/Sat and need some extra time to recharge at weekends. And anyway, for the sake of market people, I think they'll get more passing trade if they're on Norwood Rd than stuck up a cul-de-sac.


----------



## ringo (Oct 12, 2014)

Every time I leave The Railway now I'll be shouting Where are the organic chives!


----------



## Smick (Oct 12, 2014)

Cartoon Man said:


> Mornings on the Rise are pretty quiet since they finally finished building the giant lavatory-block opposite The Railway - 3 years of drilling and banging at 8am and a 40ft crane swinging outside our bedroom window was not pleasant. Perhaps surprisingly, we can't hear the trains, or the announcements - I think the station shields us from the noise. There's no problem with the pubs (and I'm usually in one of them anyway). But even a market starting at 10am is going to involve vans unloading, metal stalls clanging as they're built, people yelling "Where are the organic chives?!" at 8-9am. And yes, I know for many people that's wakey-up time anyway, but it's not unreasonable to assume that some people have a late night on Fri/Sat and need some extra time to recharge at weekends. And anyway, for the sake of market people, I think they'll get more passing trade if they're on Norwood Rd than stuck up a cul-de-sac.


That's a fair set of points. Does the like of the Herne Hill market start so early? I thought it was largely an afternoon thing. Even if they started it later, it would probably be a pain to head out your door each weekend to throngs of organic chive buyers..

I still think pedestrianisation of that area is a good idea, of only for aesthetics. Get a few benches, floral displays etc.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a local job:


----------



## Cartoon Man (Oct 14, 2014)

A police car pulled up outside the Railway last night about 11.15, and two armed police - with the big F-off automatic rifles - came in and said there'd been numerous reports of a bloke walking up and down Station Rise with a gun. No-one in there said they'd seen anything, so the police said "Must be a false alarm" and drove off. I felt safe and reassured.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone have kids at Elmgreen school? Thinking about secondary school places for mine.


----------



## Smick (Oct 17, 2014)

The Legible London sign has gone up outside the station, but is still blank.

Also, there seems to be something new happening at the shop beside the key cutter.


----------



## ringo (Oct 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Anyone have kids at Elmgreen school? Thinking about secondary school places for mine.



My eldest has just started secondary. She got her first choice of Kingsdale, but Elmgreen was 2nd choice. Everything's shiny and new, I liked the look of it. They favour local kids and a very community centred approach. Seems pretty good from what I've heard.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 17, 2014)

ringo said:


> My eldest has just started secondary. She got her first choice of Kingsdale, but Elmgreen was 2nd choice. Everything's shiny and new, I liked the look of it. They favour local kids and a very community centred approach. Seems pretty good from what I've heard.



Went to the open day at Elmgreen, really liked it. Didn't think much of Graveney. 

Kingsdale is promising. But farther afield.


----------



## Manter (Oct 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Went to the open day at Elmgreen, really liked it. Didn't think much of Graveney.
> 
> Kingsdale is promising. But farther afield.


What did you like/not like?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2014)

I hear such conflicting things about Elmgreen.  I have students myself who have come to my school from there having experienced bullying.  Yet from others I hear that they are good about that sort of thing.  It's very popular around her though - along with Dunraven.  People also rave about Kingsdale - I'm slightly suspicious of it.  I've not visited any of these in the role of a parent applying for a place though so I can't add much useful - but good luck and let us know what you think - I'm looking for work and jobs come up in these from time to time.  Also the E-Act academy on the Fenstanton site.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I hear such conflicting things about Elmgreen.  I have students myself who have come to my school from there having experienced bullying.  Yet from others I hear that they are good about that sort of thing.  It's very popular around her though - along with Dunraven.  People also rave about Kingsdale - I'm slightly suspicious of it.  I've not visited any of these in the role of a parent applying for a place though so I can't add much useful - but good luck and let us know what you think - I'm looking for work and jobs come up in these from time to time.  Also the E-Act academy on the Fenstanton site.



These are the options we are looking at.

My ill-informed thoughts: 

Kingsdale: Looks promising but stats and value-added scores disappointing.

Elmgreen: Like the modern facilities and the comprehensive ethos. 

E-ACT: Too early to tell. Bit of a risk.

Dunraven: Out of catchment!

Graveney: Too big and bossy. Results-obsessed.


----------



## Smick (Oct 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> These are the options we are looking at.
> 
> My ill-informed thoughts:
> 
> ...


Where do most kids from Sudbourne head to?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 17, 2014)

Smick said:


> Where do most kids from Sudbourne head to?



More than the national 7pc average go private (Westminster, Alleyns, Dulwich)

The tutored ones go to Graveney, Greycoat or somewhere similarly selective.

Kingsdale is becoming popular and so is Charter, for those who have the cash and determination to rent in its catchment.

Otherwise it's Lambeth Academy, which is probably where ours will end up.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 17, 2014)

This is my opinion, having never visited any of them but going on word of mouth from various sources; professional and personal:

Dunraven - Out of catchment for most but definitely worth going on the waiting list, very good school.

Kingsdale - Worth travelling too, kids love it, very good school. 

Elm Green - Almost hits it, lots of good things but doesn't seem to quite hit the mark. 

E-ACT - I wouldn't, not yet anyway.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2014)

leanderman - Burntwood is an option for girls too - I don't know much about it except that it's meant to be very good.  They offer a number of selective places (it's the one on the 690 bus route).  I think they're very very sought after though.  You will probably know more about there then me though.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> leanderman - Burntwood is an option for girls too - I don't know much about it except that it's meant to be very good.  They offer a number of selective places (it's the one on the 690 bus route).  I think they're very very sought after though.  You will probably know more about there then me though.



thanks. need to take a look.

i am pretty relaxed about it

where a school gets better exam results, for example, it's basically only because they have selected bright pupils


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2014)

nagapie - I was going to apply for a job over summer at Kingsdale but was put off by an ex-member of staff who said very discouraging things to me.  Also read a few discouraging things from parents online - plus there was all that controversy a few years back.  Also, I think they have lots of pictures of David Cameron (or similar) on their webiste.  That's what put me off.   They do have small class sizes though which I think is really helpful.

agree with you about Elmgreen actually and E-Act is just an unknown quantity.  I have had some dealings with them and might have some more coming up shortly.  I'm curious to know more.  Obviously the fact it's a language college is of interest to me and they're linked with Dulwich college which I find intriguing tbh.. Can't quite imagine how that works?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 17, 2014)

Cartoon Man said:


> A police car pulled up outside the Railway last night about 11.15, and two armed police - with the big F-off automatic rifles - came in and said there'd been numerous reports of a bloke walking up and down Station Rise with a gun. No-one in there said they'd seen anything, so the police said "Must be a false alarm" and drove off. I felt safe and reassured.


at least they didn't shoot someone like they did to Harry Stanley after a false alarm that time in Hackney


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> thanks. need to take a look.
> 
> i am pretty relaxed about it
> 
> where a school gets better exam results, for example, it's basically only because they have selected bright pupils



well there's an element of that for sure but that's not the half of it.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> nagapie - I was going to apply for a job over summer at Kingsdale but was put off by an ex-member of staff who said very discouraging things to me.  Also read a few discouraging things from parents online - plus there was all that controversy a few years back.  Also, I think they have lots of pictures of David Cameron (or similar) on their webiste.  That's what put me off.   They do have small class sizes though which I think is really helpful.



Teachers I've spoken to did not like working at Kingsdale, it's not very nice to staff. But I know lots of children who go there, nearly my whole road, and some other children; they all love it. 

leanderman How are you managing to be so relaxed about secondary when you were so not relaxed about primary


----------



## Smick (Oct 17, 2014)

What is Saint Martin in the Field like? My daughter is only 4 so we have years to go yet, but the girls from there seem very polite and well behaved when they are out and about, although taking the 415 from Hardel Rise to High Trees, as many of them do, is taking the piss a bit.


----------



## Winot (Oct 17, 2014)

nagapie said:


> leanderman How are you managing to be so relaxed about secondary when you were so not relaxed about primary



He's got a year to go yet [emoji6]


----------



## leanderman (Oct 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> well there's an element of that for sure but that's not the half of it.



what is the other half?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 17, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Teachers I've spoken to did not like working at Kingsdale, it's not very nice to staff. But I know lots of children who go there, nearly my whole road, and some other children; they all love it.
> 
> leanderman How are you managing to be so relaxed about secondary when you were so not relaxed about primary



older and wiser


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> what is the other half?



I'll tell you over a drink some time.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2014)

Smick said:


> What is Saint Martin in the Field like? My daughter is only 4 so we have years to go yet, but the girls from there seem very polite and well behaved when they are out and about, although taking the 415 from Hardel Rise to High Trees, as many of them do, is taking the piss a bit.



  this is because they have free Oyster cards... my lot do that as well.  It is infuriating!  Taking them on school trips is a nightmare - they hate walking.  I made a bunch walk from Green Park to Piccadilly once and the amount of moaning was terrible.

When I moved onto the Tulse Hill estate, the daughter of the people who were moving out said to never send our daughters to SMItF.  It used to have a terrible reputation.  I think boohoo went there actually.  Recently it is an "oustanding" school and has quite a good reputation.  I know a teacher who works there who likes it I think.  

We're years off with our girls though.  Currently we're pretty well situated up here - but who knows what the case will be down the line.  

or if there is anyone left willing to teach them.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It used to have a terrible reputation.  I think boohoo went there actually.



Harsh.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Harsh.





(I was hoping boohoo would spot that first!)


----------



## ash (Oct 18, 2014)

What is the general opinion (teacher and parents) on the verbal and non verbal reasoning tests as a measure of intelligence/potential etc.  my daughter hates them and has been so stressed doing practice papers that she has been reduced to tears.  They can't be a decent measure.  We've stopped doing them after 3 attempts. It seems a lazy method of grading IMO.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 18, 2014)

ash said:


> What is the general opinion (teacher and parents) on the verbal and non verbal reasoning tests as a measure of intelligence/potential etc.  my daughter hates them and has been so stressed doing practice papers that she has been reduced to tears.  They can't be a decent measure as she is supposed to be functioning at L5 for maths and English and 6 for science in year 6.  We've stopped doing them after 3 attempts. It seems a lazy method of grading IMO.



Why is she doing them?

Are you not sure of her 'potential'?

Or are you trying to get into a selective school?

We have all but given up on reasoning papers.

Irrespective of ability, some kids are compliant. Ours are not.


----------



## ash (Oct 18, 2014)

We were thinking of Burntwood school which takes a % as selective but have now given up on that one. She isn't 'compliant' which is a good thing of course. The VR and NVR are tests that you need to practice to be familiar with and not a true test of ability IMO. She will have to do them to be graded into bands for some schools but I've just told her she doesn't need to pass (which is a strange concept in itself).  80 questions in 50 mins is pretty pressurised.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 18, 2014)

Exactly. You have to practise to do well - so it becomes a test of the parents' ambition etc. 

But if you are not going for a selective place - no pressure. 

We have done some reasoning with a view to Graveney. 

But school visits and performance data suggest there's no 'need' to go there. 

And my daughter hates NV/V. 

Will spend the time saved on doing music and other stuff instead.


----------



## ash (Oct 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Exactly. You have to practise to do well - so it becomes a test of the parents' ambition etc.
> 
> But if you are not going for a selective place - no pressure.
> 
> ...



I wonder what these 'selective' schools are like - full of over prepared, tutored, compliant VR & NVR geniuses??  We didn't visit Graveney as it seemed unlikely that she'd get in.  Did you visit? What were your thoughts on it??


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2014)

ash said:


> I wonder what these 'selective' schools are like - full of over prepared, tutored, compliant VR & NVR geniuses??  We didn't visit Graveney as it seemed unlikely that she'd get in.  Did you visit? What were your thoughts on it??



There is only 65 selective places I think for the whole year.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2014)

Got this..

The Tulse Hill Hotel at 150 Norwood Road SE24 9AY is getting a new look under its new management. Jemma & Matt will be building on their experience from The Salthouse in Abbey Rd, north London to create a gastro pub for West Norwood. Look out for the opening before Christmas.

A great addition to the wide range of places to eat out in West Norwood - soon to be followed by Antic who have the go ahead to turn the shop site at 294 Norwood Road SE27 9AF into a restaurant & pub.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 18, 2014)

ash said:


> I wonder what these 'selective' schools are like - full of over prepared, tutored, compliant VR & NVR geniuses??  We didn't visit Graveney as it seemed unlikely that she'd get in.  Did you visit? What were your thoughts on it??



Disliked Graveney. Too big. Too slick. Cramped and old-fashioned classrooms. 

Presentation by staff was boastful and complacent.


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Got this..
> 
> The Tulse Hill Hotel at 150 Norwood Road SE24 9AY is getting a new look under its new management. Jemma & Matt will be building on their experience from The Salthouse in Abbey Rd, north London to create a gastro pub for West Norwood. Look out for the opening before Christmas.
> 
> A great addition to the wide range of places to eat out in West Norwood - soon to be followed by Antic who have the go ahead to turn the shop site at 294 Norwood Road SE27 9AF into a restaurant & pub.


how has the Tulse Hill Hotel become West Norwood?!  Where I live is now apparently Brixton- soon there will be none of Tulse Hill called Tulse Hill


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2014)

It would seem that Tulse Hill is not fashionable enough to exist anymore... 

Let's start THUGs (Tulse Hill United Group!)


----------



## Smick (Oct 18, 2014)

I walked past the Knowles of Norwood site earlier and there doesn't seem to have been anything done to it beyond a poster in the window advertising that it is coming soon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2014)

Smick said:


> I walked past the Knowles of Norwood site earlier and there doesn't seem to have been anything done to it beyond a poster in the window advertising that it is coming soon.



yes I go past almost daily and that poster's been there for ages and a pile of old furniture in the middle of the room.  And that's it!  It's been the longest time coming.  I'm curious because I can't visualise how it's going to be a pub really...


----------



## Smick (Oct 18, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yes I go past almost daily and that poster's been there for ages and a pile of old furniture in the middle of the room.  And that's it!  It's been the longest time coming.  I'm curious because I can't visualise how it's going to be a pub really...


I think it's some form of land bank. Get the lease, sit on it for a while, hopefully sell it on for more in 12 months.

I think that they've missed the boat, given that the area seems fairly well served for pubs at all price points and tastes.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Presentation by staff was boastful and complacent.



Haha, that's how I felt when I visited Sudbourne


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 18, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think it's some form of land bank. Get the lease, sit on it for a while, hopefully sell it on for more in 12 months.
> 
> I think that they've missed the boat, given that the area seems fairly well served for pubs at all price points and tastes.



Tbh haven't found a pub that I really like around here. Railway is too expensive and attracts too many laddy types on Fri/sat nights and babies in the day. Great North Wood is pants. The one opposite isn't my cuppa either. White Hart needs a wider selection of meals and has no outdoor space. If Knowles is similar to the other antic pubs, like the tiger say, then it would be a welcome addition imo esp for the mulled cider and fit roasts.


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2014)

Unpleasant experience tonight walking home when a group of lads threw lit fireworks at us from the Tulse Hill estate. First one made us jump, second one may have hit me if the northerner hadn't had fast reactions and shoved me into the road*

Called 999, obv, and was on hold with a 'high call volumes' message for 5 minutes....

I told the police I didn't want to press charges because I didn't want them to know who I was or where I lived- but on reflection feel that wasn't the right decision- you should stand up to bullies. Maybe seeing I was a real person who was shaken would make them stop and think. Northerner pretty much took me by the scruff of the neck and hustled me home.... Though he is now feeling guilty he didn't stop some people we saw walking back the same way, to warn them. It's difficult to know what is the right thing to do.

Still, lots of blue lights going towards where it happened as the Northerner frog-matched me off....hopefully some bad evenings will be had and at least a few of them will think twice. 


*(Though on reflection )


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh Manter That's  really unpleasant. Hope your not feeling to shaken by it all still. What little shits. They could've really hurt someone. FFS.


----------



## ash (Oct 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> Unpleasant experience tonight walking home when a group of lads threw lit fireworks at us from the Tulse Hill estate. First one made us jump, second one may have hit me if the northerner hadn't had fast reactions and shoved me into the road*
> 
> Called 999, obv, and was on hold with a 'high call volumes' message for 5 minutes....
> 
> ...



Little shits that's so dangerous but every year at this time of year I see it going on around Brixton  (never directed at me so far). I really think they should ban fireworks being sold to individuals.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that Manter, hope you are OK now. I keep Brixton police number in my phone just in case - they pick up and have been pretty quick to respond when I've needed them in the past

0207 3261212


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks all- we were fine- if startled. I've seen firecrackers thrown loads but never fireworks. Quite big ones too- the second one was green and purple and quite pretty.....!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2014)

I had them shot at me twice going down Tulse Hill when we lived down the bottom. Once they were shooting at passing cars and bikes.  I was on my bike. That was scary because I instinctively swerved - was lucky not to be hit by a car.

Hope you're over the fright Manter.


----------



## Breakz (Oct 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> I walked past the Knowles of Norwood site earlier and there doesn't seem to have been anything done to it beyond a poster in the window advertising that it is coming soon.


What used to be there before previous store? Now the walls have been stripped it has uncovered some really old looking signs from a butchers. Agree with comment about layout, hard to imagine what it will be like, especially with flats above, are they still going to be there or are antic taking over whole building?

In other news the previously named
Clapham tranny is now a regular in tulse hill/west norwood, very disturbing with what he wears or shall i say what he isnt wearing, must have been forced out of clapham.


----------



## Smick (Oct 20, 2014)

It was some form of grocer called Knowles, hence the name.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> It was some form of grocer called Knowles, hence the name.


I thought the original site they had was called Knowles. Think they carried the name over.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 20, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I thought the original site they had was called Knowles. Think they carried the name over.


They could have called it 'This, that and the other discount pub'.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 20, 2014)

There's a couple of new cafe/bars up just past the GNW. Otter and Garden Bar. Anybody been?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2014)

discobastard said:


> There's a couple of new cafe/bars up just past the GNW. Otter and Garden Bar. Anybody been?



I pass them all the time when getting chips from Knight's Hill fish bar.  Not very helpful I know.  The Garden Bar appears to be called such because there's a garden out back.  It's all getting very smart up there.  As long as I can still get my chips that's fine.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I thought the original site they had was called Knowles. Think they carried the name over.



yes it was... further up towards the station.


----------



## simonSW2 (Oct 23, 2014)

Tulse hill gyratory roadblock again - cyclist gone into side of car and badly injured. Crossing taped off, police directing traffic. Depressing. Hope the rider is okay


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Tulse hill gyratory roadblock again - cyclist gone into side of car and badly injured. Crossing taped off, police directing traffic. Depressing. Hope the rider is okay



At my daughter's school this evening a friend said she thought the cyclist had died and now on FB someone was saying a tent was up and this means that someone had died.  Is this right?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2014)

that whole junction is shit and needs to be sorted out imo.... plus the end of our roads poptyping - where they meet is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 23, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> that whole junction is shit and needs to be sorted out imo.... plus the end of our roads poptyping - where they meet is an accident waiting to happen.



Innit. I've stopped cycling for the winter now. Getting to frightened by the slippy rain and blowy blowy wind. And the impatient angry fucking car drivers.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever been into the South London Botanic Insitute http://www.slbi.org.uk ?
I noticed it today... 

The Tulse Hill Hotel renovation is looking very nice by the way - from the outside at least


----------



## Breakz (Oct 23, 2014)

Coming out of probyn road is a nightmare, best to wait until fully cleared before pulling out and crossing lanes, had a right go against a van driver the other morning as nearly clipped me, glad i just got myself a helmet. How many more accidents before something actually is done to improve gyratory?


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Has anyone ever been into the South London Botanic Insitute http://www.slbi.org.uk ?
> I noticed it today...
> 
> The Tulse Hill Hotel renovation is looking very nice by the way - from the outside at least



They did a supper club thing last year that I went to - they cooked a load of local ingredients and served it in the building.

It's a slightly odd place - it's just a normal (admittedly big) house that has been used for ages to store plant records and samples.  There's a little garden out the back which is nice.  The inside is a bit time-warpy but pretty nice.

The people I met from the Institute were all friendly.

Think they do courses/nature walks etc.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Has anyone ever been into the South London Botanic Insitute http://www.slbi.org.uk ?
> I noticed it today...
> 
> The Tulse Hill Hotel renovation is looking very nice by the way - from the outside at least



I've been wanting to check it out for ages. Looks odd and interesting


----------



## Manter (Oct 23, 2014)

I went to a thing about herbs a few years ago. It was one of those slightly bizarre but pleasant experiences.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Has anyone ever been into the South London Botanic Insitute http://www.slbi.org.uk ?
> I noticed it today...
> 
> The Tulse Hill Hotel renovation is looking very nice by the way - from the outside at least



yes.. I went for the London Open House last year - it's a fascinating place.  Best to go if they open it up like that because it has very interesting connections with India, so there were sitar players, samosas etc, but I imagine any time will have its merits..  it's one of those hidden London oddities that makes me grateful to live here.

There's actually a family with young children who live in the building too.. i was a bit envious - although you'd have to train them on which plants NOT to pick in the garden.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2014)

I went there on the open London weekend last year - an amazing amount of plant samples and information about them is crammed into the house and the garden.  Well worth a visit, even if you're not a keen gardener or naturalist.


----------



## Smick (Oct 24, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> that whole junction is shit and needs to be sorted out imo.... plus the end of our roads poptyping - where they meet is an accident waiting to happen.


I know where you mean. There are cars try to beat the traffic in front of the shops by tearing round Probyn. There's a queue of traffic so a small gap I'd left, people can't see the road they're turning in to and, to top it off, there is a crossing place just there. And there is a drain at the crossing which traps buggy and scooter wheels. I'll always cross further on back the road where possible.


----------



## macca4848 (Oct 24, 2014)

Does anyone know what the first port of call is for a local community to raise this and get something done?  There's been a new "30 Slow" sensor sign on Christchurch road on the run up to the gyratory but it might as well be switched on permanently as cars are already hitting 50mph when they get to it heading to the bend where there is a school crossing.
TfL are supposed to be at the start of a consultation on how to improve traffic flow at Tulse hill, but it could take years.  At current rates we'd be up for a 25 accidents a year until something is done.

Not good


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 24, 2014)

Smick said:


> I know where you mean. There are cars try to beat the traffic in front of the shops by tearing round Probyn. There's a queue of traffic so a small gap I'd left, people can't see the road they're turning in to and, to top it off, there is a crossing place just there. And there is a drain at the crossing which traps buggy and scooter wheels. I'll always cross further on back the road where possible.



also.. if the queue heads back up Palace Road of people heading down to the main traffic light junction, i've seen people who want to turn left onto leigham Vale drive down the _wrong side of the road_, through the pedestrian bit to turn right.  I've nearly been run over there with a pram and I know others who have too - on their way up to Hitherfield (less so SWs I imagine).  It's awful.  Given the massive numbers of school kids using it at rush hour they really need to sort the whole junction out.

and trying to cross from LV onto Palace Road is a completely nightmare at the hairpin bend. Cars coming from all over the place there - left, right, behind you, wrong side of the road, people walking out in the road all over the place, cars reversing out the car yard... awful.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 24, 2014)

macca4848 said:


> Does anyone know what the first port of call is for a local community to raise this and get something done?  There's been a new "30 Slow" sensor sign on Christchurch road on the run up to the gyratory but it might as well be switched on permanently as cars are already hitting 50mph when they get to it heading to the bend where there is a school crossing.
> TfL are supposed to be at the start of a consultation on how to improve traffic flow at Tulse hill, but it could take years.  At current rates we'd be up for a 25 accidents a year until something is done.
> 
> Not good



yes and my road is supposed to be 20mph but people often drive down it at 50pm+ - there's a school on it.  My neighbour's wall got completely destroyed earlier this year when a car lost control and drove into it.  We've been talking about it on our street for a while and one of the neighbours is an ex-councillor.  I might go and chat with her and see what we could do because I'm really fed up with it and also worried.  (eta.. I'm talking about a slightly different place myself but would like to see both areas improved).


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2014)

I really hate that coop.

That is all

//back to topic


----------



## ringo (Oct 24, 2014)

I hate that junction, it's always a lottery cycling through there, saw the bike on the road when I got off the train


----------



## Paula Fagan (Oct 24, 2014)

Tulse Hill Hotel opening on the 19th November


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> I really hate that coop.
> 
> That is all
> 
> //back to topic



this is blasphemy and I wont have a word of it. That co-op is an excellent supermarket well stocked with a wide range of high quality essentials at unbeatable prices. the customer service is second to none, and the speed at which you complete the process of paying for your goods at the till and leaving the shop is breathtaking. What, may I ask, is it you dislike about it?


----------



## GypsyWings (Oct 24, 2014)

Paula Fagan said:


> Tulse Hill Hotel opening on the 19th November


I heard that


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> this is blasphemy and I wont have a word of it. That co-op is an excellent supermarket well stocked with a wide range of high quality essentials at unbeatable prices. the customer service is second to none, and the speed at which you complete the process of paying for your goods at the till and leaving the shop is breathtaking. What, may I ask, is it you dislike about it?


I have a friend who is having a shitty time and I was going to be walking past her house today. I thought I'd drop off a bunch of flowers- nothing fancy, just something to say I had been thinking of her. Coop had one bunch- one- that were so under watered their heads were facing the floor. And the entire place smelt of some overripe bananas in a box on the floor. And a half opened pack of Eccles cakes that some customer bored of queuing shoved in the crisps earlier in the week is still there- I saw it Monday, it's Friday and no one has even done a floor walk. The raw chicken abandoned in the beer has gone, but that was there for three days. 

It's not the fault of the staff, but the management are just clearly not managing.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> <snip> It's not the fault of the staff, but the management are just clearly not managing.


Should've gone to Water Lane sainsbury's.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Should've gone to Water Lane sainsbury's.


Yes. It's just I needed to go to b&q, I had stuff to drop at the charity shop...I was trying to be efficient! That'll learn me....


----------



## leanderman (Oct 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yes. It's just I needed to go to b&q, I had stuff to drop at the charity shop...I was trying to be efficient! That'll learn me....



Two-level B&Q! 

Never, ever go there. No one knows anything. 

And even the smallest DIY store seems to stock more stuff. Dunno how.


----------



## Smick (Oct 24, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Two-level B&Q!
> 
> Never, ever go there. No one knows anything.
> 
> And even the smallest DIY store seems to stock more stuff. Dunno how.


you wouldn't know anything either if you were busting ass for minimum wage.


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> I have a friend who is having a shitty time and I was going to be walking past her house today. I thought I'd drop off a bunch of flowers- nothing fancy, just something to say I had been thinking of her. Coop had one bunch- one- that were so under watered their heads were facing the floor. And the entire place smelt of some overripe bananas in a box on the floor. And a half opened pack of Eccles cakes that some customer bored of queuing shoved in the crisps earlier in the week is still there- I saw it Monday, it's Friday and no one has even done a floor walk. The raw chicken abandoned in the beer has gone, but that was there for three days.
> 
> It's not the fault of the staff, but the management are just clearly not managing.


Not much has changed since the time it was still Somerfield, basically.

I've only shopped in the Dulwich co-op a couple of times, but the place seems a million times better. I guess it's the gentrification factor...


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> Not much has changed since the time it was still Somerfield, basically.
> 
> I've only shopped in the Dulwich co-op a couple of times, but the place seems a million times better. I guess it's the gentrification factor...


There is one near my parents is Shropshire that is very not- gentrified but appears to have basic cleanliness and stock control sorted....


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> There is one near my parents is Shropshire that is very not- gentrified but appears to have basic cleanliness and stock control sorted....


Streatham Hill CoOp's okay too.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 24, 2014)

I find Co-Op generally very over-priced. But my god their jalapenos are a good deal in Tulse Hill, a huge jar for under £2.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 25, 2014)

Here is a look inside the Tulse Hill Hotel taken yesterday.  The pic shows the front of the pub


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2014)

Already looks better than when it was last open.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 25, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I find Co-Op generally very over-priced. But my god their jalapenos are a good deal in Tulse Hill, a huge jar for under £2.



The little shop next door does really tasty jalapeños for about £1 but the jars are almost impossible to open. They have better prices than coop on a lot of food cupboard type stuff


----------



## Winot (Oct 25, 2014)

poptyping said:


> The little shop next door does really tasty jalapeños for about £1 but the jars are almost impossible to open. They have better prices than coop on a lot of food cupboard type stuff



I offer a jar opening service. Only 99p.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 25, 2014)

Winot said:


> I offer a jar opening service. Only 99p.



A very strong woman friend came round and opened it for me


----------



## nagapie (Oct 25, 2014)

poptyping said:


> The little shop next door does really tasty jalapeños for about £1 but the jars are almost impossible to open. They have better prices than coop on a lot of food cupboard type stuff



I shall have a look, the co-op ones were a deal because they were the size of two jars. Will price compare next time I'm picking up the boy from school.


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> I have a friend who is having a shitty time and I was going to be walking past her house today. I thought I'd drop off a bunch of flowers- nothing fancy, just something to say I had been thinking of her. Coop had one bunch- one- that were so under watered their heads were facing the floor. And the entire place smelt of some overripe bananas in a box on the floor. And a half opened pack of Eccles cakes that some customer bored of queuing shoved in the crisps earlier in the week is still there- I saw it Monday, it's Friday and no one has even done a floor walk. The raw chicken abandoned in the beer has gone, but that was there for three days.
> 
> It's not the fault of the staff, but the management are just clearly not managing.


Also, the opening hours on the website are inaccurate.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2014)

They've got a website...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 27, 2014)

right.. I've always been of the "it's not so bad" camp but I went this evening and the shelves were half-stocked.  The fridge was half-stocked and everything that was in it was warm (this is the booze fridge obviously).. there was a queue half-way to Clapham common.  There was also a sign over the tills saying "We'd love to hear your opinion.. go to our website".	Sad that my life has come to this but I might just.... 

warm bloody cider...


----------



## discobastard (Oct 27, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> right.. I've always been of the "it's not so bad" camp but I went this evening and the shelves were half-stocked.  The fridge was half-stocked and everything that was in it was warm (this is the booze fridge obviously).. there was a queue half-way to Clapham common.  There was also a sign over the tills saying "We'd love to hear your opinion.. go to our website".	Sad that my life has come to this but I might just....
> 
> warm bloody cider...


The fridge has been knackered for about six months!  It's not the fault of the store though. It's the maintenance contracts that are badly managed by head office..


----------



## discobastard (Oct 27, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> right.. I've always been of the "it's not so bad" camp but I went this evening and the shelves were half-stocked.  The fridge was half-stocked and everything that was in it was warm (this is the booze fridge obviously).. there was a queue half-way to Clapham common.  There was also a sign over the tills saying "We'd love to hear your opinion.. go to our website".	Sad that my life has come to this but I might just....
> 
> warm bloody cider...


Warm cider with some cloves and stuff, winter warmer


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 27, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Warm cider with some cloves and stuff, winter warmer



hmm... that's mulled cider - not room temperature cider that's been sitting for 6 months in a broken fridge... 

but I admire your positive thinking.  

My solution was to head next door to buy a tin of actual cold cider to drink whilst the warm cider chills in my fridge.


----------



## Smick (Oct 27, 2014)

Best place for booze is KC Premier. Always cold and cheaper than everywhere else.

Only problem is a 4 can minimum. Pricecutter for single cans.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 27, 2014)

yeah.. I went to pricecutter...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> Best place for booze is KC Premier. Always cold and cheaper than everywhere else.
> 
> Only problem is a 4 can minimum. Pricecutter for single cans.



Dirt cheap cans in the premier, huge fan of this shop! I don't think I have ever come across such a cheap booze shop.

Always some proper characters in there too. there always seems to be someone either shoplifting or trying to blag credit when im in there, those guys that run it have got their work cut out.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 28, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Dirt cheap cans in the premier, huge fan of this shop! I don't think I have ever come across such a cheap booze shop.
> 
> Always some proper characters in there too. there always seems to be someone either shoplifting or trying to blag credit when im in there, those guys that run it have got their work cut out.



it's very useful for online shoppers because they do Collect+ so you can avoid paying postage fees for returning goods by dropping them off there.

all round useful shop.


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2014)

And on most lines, far cheaper than the Co-Op! Indeed, with things like toilet paper not even the likes of Asda come close.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2014)

Have we really sunk to discussing the price of Toilet Paper. 

Tulse Hill is over!


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2014)

If anything, it proves that gentrification hasn't touched us much yet


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2014)

It hasn't touched me, but I can't speak for some of the folk I've been witnessing about of late...


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 28, 2014)

You've got all the parents of more than 2-3 kids moving from flats in Herne Hill to bigger places in Tulse Hill.  Have fun.


----------



## Smick (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm no wine aficionado, so I pick up a bottle of Casillero del Diablo for 5.99 in there. Usually about £8 in Tesco.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 28, 2014)

Another thumbs up for KC and like the guys that run it as well


----------



## discobastard (Oct 29, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'm no wine aficionado, so I pick up a bottle of Casillero del Diablo for 5.99 in there. Usually about £8 in Tesco.


They are currently doing Barefoot Shiraz for £5.49  on offer.  It's about 1,000 times nicer than Casillero del Diablo..


----------



## discobastard (Oct 29, 2014)

discobastard said:


> They are currently doing Barefoot Shiraz for £5.49  on offer.  It's about 1,000 times nicer than Casillero del Diablo..


Ps that's not meant to question your taste Smick. It's just a lot nicer and cheaper.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 29, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Have we really sunk to discussing the price of Toilet Paper.
> 
> Tulse Hill is over!


Currently doing 12 Classic White Andrex family pack for £3. 

'Feel confident, feel clean' apparently.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2014)

Feel spoiled not soiled


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 29, 2014)

Number one for number twos


----------



## Aitch (Oct 30, 2014)

Which one is KC Premier, where is it?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 30, 2014)

It's the big yellow place just down from the post office.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm missing Tulse Hill...tell me something nice


----------



## discobastard (Oct 30, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm missing Tulse Hill...tell me something nice



Rilly cute dog wearing a coat outside the Co-op?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2014)

Right...I aint coming back now. Fucking hipster hounds!!!


----------



## T & P (Nov 8, 2014)

The fencing outside the Tulse Hill Hotel has been taken down. They've built a massive flower bed in the middle of the front courtyard (I guess as much to prevent cars from being parked there as for ornamental purposes). The whole facade and front area of the pub is starting to look quite nice.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2014)

T & P said:


> The fencing outside the Tulse Hill Hotel has been taken down. They've built a massive flower bed in the middle of the front courtyard (I guess as much to prevent cars from being parked there as for ornamental purposes). The whole facade and front area of the pub is starting to look quite nice.



Oh god, I do not want anything looking nice in TH. It will attract undesirables from Herne Hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Oh god, I do not want anything looking nice in TH. It will attract undesirables from Herne Hill.



I look bloody gorgeous - but then I attracted someone from Ladbroke Grove.


----------



## Smick (Nov 8, 2014)

I saw it earlier. I'm looking forward to it opening, although I don't go to pubs much.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 8, 2014)

Went to the railway briefly last night. Horribly packed when they closed the garden. Looking forward to THT and Knowles opening up hopefully people will spread out a bit and we'll get cheaper pints too.


----------



## Smick (Nov 8, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Went to the railway briefly last night. Horribly packed when they closed the garden. Looking forward to THT and Knowles opening up hopefully people will spread out a bit and we'll get cheaper pints too.


Walked past Knowles earlier. There has been absolutely no work at all done. Nothing. I'll be surprised if we see a pub within twelve months.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> Walked past Knowles earlier. There has been absolutely no work at all done. Nothing. I'll be surprised if we see a pub within twelve months.



I agree. 

I went past the THT last night and the front does look nice. Looking forward to seeing what they've done to the inside.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> Walked past Knowles earlier. There has been absolutely no work at all done. Nothing. I'll be surprised if we see a pub within twelve months.



Rubbish


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2014)

THT will not a regular pub if their website is anything to go by. 10pm closing. Don't expect affordable prices either.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> THT will not a regular pub if their website is anything to go by. 10pm closing. Don't expect affordable prices either.



I thought that was just when they stopped serving food?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2014)

poptyping said:


> I thought that was just when they stopped serving food?


EDIT: You're probably right


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 8, 2014)

That's a bit shite. I mean if I was staying at a hotel then I'd expect the bar to be open later then 10pm


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2014)

Existing license goes to 0345, so they've got plenty of scope


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 8, 2014)

Re prices isn't it like over a fiver for some pints in the railway now? I think that's a rip tbh. Do you think the hotel will charge the the same or more? If I was opening a new pub I'd be inclined to charge a bit less my nearest competitor to encourage people to come in....


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes as feared, it does look rather nice outside







here is the inside, nearly finished. this is the front half






and the back of the pub which appears to be a bit of a restaurant set up with the kitchen towards the back of the photo






and the beer garden at the back


----------



## T & P (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow. As any frequenters of the old place will know, that backroom has been somewhat transformed!


----------



## Smick (Nov 8, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Re prices isn't it like over a fiver for some pints in the railway now? I think that's a rip tbh. Do you think the hotel will charge the the same or more? If I was opening a new pub I'd be inclined to charge a bit less my nearest competitor to encourage people to come in....


I paid £5.65 per pint for two pints of Meantime pale recently. The same beer on draught costs £4.50 per pint in the Williamson near St Paul's in town.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> I paid £5.65 per pint for two pints of Meantime pale recently. The same beer on draught costs £4.50 per pint in the Williamson near St Paul's in town.



Absolute piss take.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 9, 2014)

Surely this is gentrification that must be condemned.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm going to the launch of the Tulse Hill Hotel next week. Will report back on beer prices.

I've never found the Railway beer prices that bad, but then I've only ever drunk bog standard lagers there.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm going to the launch of the Tulse Hill Hotel next week. Will report back on beer prices.
> 
> I've never found the Railway beer prices that bad, but then I've only ever drunk bog standard lagers there.



I might join you for a pint or two.  Is this on the 19th? 

 Poptyping? Scutta?


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2014)

Is it invite only?


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2014)

Surely not...


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't get to many launches. I suppose if editor is going to become acquainted with the drink price, it's not going to be a hospitality job.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2014)

Got this - had hoped for something a bit more exciting tttt...

Now that our firestation has moved to brand new premises on Knights Hill developers have submitted plans for the site at 445 Norwood Road SE27 9DG

The proposal is to turn the firestation into 23 flats and a childrens nursery on the ground floor. The fire station built in 1914-15 is a Grade II listed and the building on Norwood Road together with many of its original features will be retained. A new 4-storey block at the back will have 11 flats. The plans have no off-street parking as the site is very close to bus routes and Tulse Hill station.

The mix of homes proposed is eleven 1-bedroom flats, ten 2-bedroom flats and two 3-bedroom flats. 8 of the new homes will be affordable.

To see details of the plans use ref 14/04865 via planning pages on Lambeth's web site:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/planning-...cations-and-policies/viewing-current-planning

To comment on the plans email planning@lambeth.gov.uk quoting ref 14/04865.


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2014)

Just what we need!


----------



## grosun (Nov 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Got this - had hoped for something a bit more exciting tttt...
> 
> Now that our firestation has moved to brand new premises on Knights Hill developers have submitted plans for the site at 445 Norwood Road SE27 9DG
> 
> ...



Sigh, I guess it was the most obvious use of the building, but a bit disappointing. At least another local nursery could be a good thing. 

Providing no parking seems astoundingly shortsighted. Do they expect no-one in those blocks to buy a car just because they're near public transport? A quick scan of the surrounding streets would surely show them that many people decide to own one anyway. It should be mandatory for any new block to provide sufficient parking.


----------



## Smick (Nov 10, 2014)

The streets are bad enough with commuters parking during the daytime. And if permit parking is introduced, we'll have to stump up as much as our road tax again just to park the car!

Presuming the fire station flats will be selling for anywhere up to £700k, of course the buyers will have some form of fancy car.


----------



## Mrs Tate (Nov 10, 2014)

If you live, work or play in the Tulse  Hill area between
·	   Brockwell Park and the South Circular ,Tulse Hill and Brixton Hill
·	   Palace Road and the South Circular
 You have been invited  to an evening of Bring and Share Refreshments, Live Music, Activities for Children and  Workshops,  on
12 November 2014  to Join the Tulse Hill Forum to celebrate the best of Tulse Hill. 
Jubilee Hall	 Opposite Ellacombe House, Tulse Hill Estate, SW2 2LX. 
4pm – 6pm Family Fun Workshop
6pm-7pm Let’s Talk Tulse Hill
7pm-8pm Music Extravaganza


Have your say on the identity of Tulse Hill Area and give your views on what 
services and activities you would like to support here.
Take this opportunity to meet businesses and organisations that are making Tulse Hill a great place to live work and prosper.

For more info call Erica on 07950637695 or visit www.tulsehillforum.org.uk


----------



## Mrs Tate (Nov 10, 2014)

Is anyone here coming to the Tulse Hill Forum Event, on Tulse hill estate? Its an event to gauge what services Tulse hill People want
If you live, work or play in the Tulse  Hill area between
·	   Brockwell Park and the South Circular ,Tulse Hill and Brixton Hill
·	   Palace Road and the South Circular
 You have been invited on
12 November 2014  to Join the Tulse Hill Forum to celebrate the best of Tulse Hill. 
Jubilee Hall	 Opposite Ellacombe House, Tulse Hill Estate, SW2 2LX. 
4pm – 6pm Family Fun Workshop
6pm-7pm Let’s Talk Tulse Hill
7pm-8pm Music Extravaganza


Have your say on the identity of Tulse Hill Area and give your views on what 
services and activities you would like to support here.
Take this opportunity to meet businesses and organisations that are making Tulse Hill a great place to live work and prosper.

For more info call me Erica on 07950637695 or visit www.tulsehillforum.org.uk


----------



## Smick (Nov 10, 2014)

Leigham Vale folk are NOT welcome.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2014)

Mrs Tate said:


> Is anyone here coming to the Tulse Hill Forum Event, on Tulse hill estate? Its an event to gauge what services Tulse hill People want <snip>


I might be less cynical about this and other consultation exercises (in the last 10 years or so) if I'd seen the council doing much listening to what came out of them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2014)

Smick said:


> Leigham Vale folk are NOT welcome.



yeah.. WTF is that about?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 10, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. WTF is that about?



Is it because it, broadly, the Tulse Hill council ward?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Is it because it, broadly, the Tulse Hill council ward?



really odd to have Palace Road and not Leigham Vale - even the parish boundaries go along LV.. it's a natural boundary.

but yes - you're probably right because LV is Streatham Hill ward.  Annoying though.


----------



## Smick (Nov 10, 2014)

I think Palace Road is Streatham Hill ward, that's the council elections we voted in anyway, voting in the Methodist Church behind the co-op.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2014)

yeah.. that's why I find it odd that Palace Road is in but not LV...

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/def...lling Districts and Stations (Tulse Hill).pdf


----------



## leanderman (Nov 10, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think Palace Road is Streatham Hill ward, that's the council elections we voted in anyway, voting in the Methodist Church behind the co-op.



True. Otherwise, the forum largely aligns with the ward


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2014)

Well that much is obvious and been argued over previously - but still entirely random additions whist excluding others for no discernable reason.  Still, I agree with Greebo so, probably not much point getting too worked up about it.


----------



## hilit (Nov 11, 2014)

With all these new flats that they are building in Tulse Hill, I do hope that Capital Connect will add extra trains in rush hour. Its already very crowded.


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2014)

If anything they have reduced them over the years. I remember when one could catch a direct train to/from Gatwick. The last time I checked, I believe there was 1 solitary such service a day (probably no longer running by now) , and depending on the time you intend to travel, you might even have to change trains up to three times.


----------



## TulsehIll (Nov 11, 2014)

Fun starts at 4pm

We are asking for every one to bring and share a cold snack or beverage
See you there


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2014)

hilit said:


> With all these new flats that they are building in Tulse Hill, I do hope that Capital Connect will add extra trains in rush hour. Its already very crowded.


They wanted to, but it would have meant having them terminate at Blackfriars. The passengers kicked up a stink and so the old timetable for through trains was maintained.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 11, 2014)

Trains are a mare during rush hour...packed by the time they hit Tulse Hill....Herne Hillers are right cry babies when trying to get on...


----------



## discobastard (Nov 11, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Trains are a mare during rush hour...packed by the time they hit Tulse Hill....Herne Hillers are right cry babies when trying to get on...


They've got nothing on the East Dulwich lot..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 11, 2014)

Fucking wimps!


----------



## Smick (Nov 11, 2014)

Since the new company took over, I don't think that there has been a single week that there hasn't been at least two major snarl ups.

Between Tulse Hill and Elephant and Castle, the train is a worse experience than I ever could have imagined.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 11, 2014)

Smick said:


> Is it invite only?



If I've been paying attention the owners were handing out leaflets at the last West Norwood Feast, up by the church.
One could apply to attend the opening night.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 11, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> If I've been paying attention the owners were handing out leaflets at the last West Norwood Feast, up by the church.
> One could apply to attend the opening night.



From Twitter:
@TulseHillHotel: launch party is 6pm on 19th. Email eat@tulsehillhotel.com for your official invitation. Spread the word


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 12, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Trains are a mare during rush hour...packed by the time they hit Tulse Hill....Herne Hillers are right cry babies when trying to get on...



Haha, so true! when it stops at Herne Hill all I hear is posh voices bellowing "move down please!", no one else at any other stop does this, even when it gets packed further down the line.


----------



## ringo (Nov 12, 2014)

My train into zone 1 was cancelled again this morning. I took one the other way to Streatham, then got on the next train back in. When I got back to Tulse Hill hardly anyone managed to get on and it was pissing down, poor buggers.


----------



## Smick (Nov 12, 2014)

ringo said:


> My train into zone 1 was cancelled again this morning. I took one the other way to Streatham, then got on the next train back in. When I got back to Tulse Hill hardly anyone managed to get on and it was pissing down, poor buggers.


Was that the train getting in to TH at 8.28? I got on that one and there were a good few left behind at the platform. There were equal amounts getting on and off in HH and a few left behind at Loughborough Junction.

It just takes a train to be five minutes late and the people who are early for the next one all get on to the previous one and it's a very unpleasant journey.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 12, 2014)

Just got my invote for the THH launch party

You have to email them eat@tulsehillhotel.com and ask for an invite


----------



## Smick (Nov 12, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Just got my invote for the THH launch party
> 
> You have to email them eat@tulsehillhotel.com and ask for an invite


Any idea what's happening at it?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 12, 2014)

Smick said:


> Any idea what's happening at it?



I don't mate, apart from them gentrifying us. Hopefully a free pint at least.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 12, 2014)

I hope they source their fruit and veg from the one street market trader in the area - the stall up by the Co-op on Chestnut Road.


----------



## grosun (Nov 12, 2014)

Crispy said:


> They wanted to, but it would have meant having them terminate at Blackfriars. The passengers kicked up a stink and so the old timetable for through trains was maintained.


I was wondering this morning (as i was unable to get on a train) if they could add some extra ones which would terminate @ Blackfriars.. but god knows, maybe that whole idea is dead in the water now. The terminating platforms seem very little-used.


----------



## Smick (Nov 12, 2014)

grosun said:


> I was wondering this morning (as i was unable to get on a train) if they could add some extra ones which would terminate @ Blackfriars.. but god knows, maybe that whole idea is dead in the water now. The terminating platforms seem very little-used.


It turns me in to such a bastard. I was late this morning so I stood where I knew the train door would be and when the train came, I made myself as wide as possible to prevent anyone getting on from behind me. Things slow down getting on and I keep walking, pushing the people in front of me and being pushed by the people behind me.

For fuck's sake. I am a 38 year old with 2 kids and I am throwing my weight around, pushing strangers, who don't seem to mind, making sure I get on in front of other people, although I don't know how long they were there for.

If my kids or their friends behaved like that, I'd be ashamed of them. But I know that I'd have to do the same at the next train, and the train after that. It's just dehumanising. People, myself included, are behaving like animals. And paying a king's ransom for the privilege.

No dirty looks, no words of complaint, as little interaction with other people as possible, with the exception of pushing in to them.

It's awful.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2014)

If you are able bodied, ride a bike


----------



## discobastard (Nov 13, 2014)

Crispy said:


> If you are able bodied, ride a bike


I have thought about that, Tulse Hill to Tower Bridge. But I value my life too much. Too many trucks. And if you've ever tried to cross Tooley Street at 8.45am you'll know how many fucking idiot pedestrians (who do the same journey every day, remember that) try and cross without giving a single thought to the fact that there's 100s of bikes powering down the road. I've seen some very near misses and a couple of very nasty accidents. 
And I'm not too sharp in the mornings.. don't trust myself.


----------



## Smick (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not keen riding a bike. I've done the Boris bike in the past and it is quite hairy, especially from other cyclists, but also lorries, taxis. You'd have to be really committed and aware. I get off at Elephant and walk to St. Paul's, which is exercise enough.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I have thought about that, Tulse Hill to Tower Bridge. But I value my life too much. Too many trucks.


http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/42915459/#quietest
Almost entirely on residential back streets, cycle paths and parks


----------



## ringo (Nov 13, 2014)

I used to ride from West Norwood to work, 8 miles each way. To do it on the quieter roads made the journey extremely long and slow and you still end up using very busy bridges and roads once you get closer to the city. I saw a couple of people get very serious injuries, rode past a fatality, heard of two more on my route. I started using busier roads to keep my journey within 45 minutes and that stopped the cycling being any fun any more, just dangerous. So now I get the train and read a book and its uncomfortable and crowded. For the amount we pay for our tickets the train operators should provide a better service.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2014)

My cycle commutes have been - Brixton to Chiswick, Brixton to St Pauls, Brixton to Russell Square and now Tulse hill to Upper Norwood - the last is the shortest and least busy and the one I like least and as a result have copped out of doing - much prefer the busier routes tbh where the traffic is slower.  With each commute it's been a case of finding the route that suits me really.  I do worry about gaijinboy coming back from Islington on his bike though as I know he canes it - if he's late I worry a lot.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I have thought about that, Tulse Hill to Tower Bridge. But I value my life too much. Too many trucks. And if you've ever tried to cross Tooley Street at 8.45am you'll know how many fucking idiot pedestrians (who do the same journey every day, remember that) try and cross without giving a single thought to the fact that there's 100s of bikes powering down the road. I've seen some very near misses and a couple of very nasty accidents.
> And I'm not too sharp in the mornings.. don't trust myself.



It's not so bad.  I used to do that route from Brixton for work (did it for 3/4 years) and you can skip the worst excesses by heading through Camberwell, the back streets of Walworth and then Tower Bridge Road.


----------



## prunus (Nov 14, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Haha, so true! when it stops at Herne Hill all I hear is posh voices bellowing "move down please!", no one else at any other stop does this, even when it gets packed further down the line.



Not quite true - it has to be done a lot at Loughborough Junction too.  Not quite sure what point you're making here?


----------



## hilit (Nov 14, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Just got my invote for the THH launch party
> 
> You have to email them eat@tulsehillhotel.com and ask for an invite


I email them yesterday  but got no reply.


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2014)

hilit said:


> I email them yesterday  but got no reply.


Same here, and two days ago. Maybe they've done a credit check and decided I ain't worthy


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2014)

I've just gone past the THT, and there are lots of people sitting at the restaurant bit! However I did not see anyone in the pub part, so I don't think it's open yet.

Perhaps it's staff training day, or even the dreaded 'soft launch'. No hats on sight though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2014)

hilit said:


> I email them yesterday  but got no reply.



I did too and did get a reply!


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2014)

Further update. Went to the shops and stopped to talk to a young man standing outside the front door. As I thought it's staff training tonight. He said Wednesday was the big opening party for everyone. I told him I'd emailed them about Tuesday and got no response, and he kind of said it'd be okay to turn up on Tuesday anyway. But he didn't sound too sure so don't quote me on it.

I do find it amusing they felt it necessary to erect a wall of small conifer trees to shield the (smart-looking) portable toilet caravan stationed at the front courtyard


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2014)

T & P said:


> Further update. Went to the shops and stopped to talk to a young man standing outside the front door. As I thought it's staff training tonight. He said Wednesday was the big opening party for everyone. I told him I'd emailed them about Tuesday and got no response, and he kind of said it'd be okay to turn up on Tuesday anyway. But he didn't sound too sure so don't quote me on it.
> 
> I do find it amusing they felt it necessary to erect a wall of small conifer trees to shield the (smart-looking) portable toilet caravan stationed at the front courtyard



I'm confused.. Wednesday is the big opening party for everyone and Tuesday is .... what?


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm confused.. Wednesday is the big opening party for everyone and Tuesday is .... what?


I guess 'preview night' for the rich and powerful


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2014)

T & P said:


> I guess 'preview night' for the rich and powerful



really?  

oh well that explains why I just got an invite for Wednesday then.. 

fuckers...


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, I believe editor is going on Tuesday. Enough said


----------



## elmpp (Nov 14, 2014)

T & P said:


> Well, I believe editor is going on Tuesday. Enough said


Haha, and maybe after finding himself out of depth on the night he'll call them all posh privileged sorts. Again


----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 15, 2014)

Meanwhile, in other news... Village Masaleh have the lease to the other Indian restaurant further along and they're going to move their business there. They're weighing up what to do with the existing one. So far, they've toyed with maybe doing a French/Italian restaurant, or a pancake place, or a wine bar. If anyone has any thoughts, I'll pass them on. Me, I thought a sex shop would be nice. We don't have one of those.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 15, 2014)

Cartoon Man said:


> Meanwhile, in other news... Village Masaleh have the lease to the other Indian restaurant further along and they're going to move their business there. They're weighing up what to do with the existing one. So far, they've toyed with maybe doing a French/Italian restaurant, or a pancake place, or a wine bar. If anyone has any thoughts, I'll pass them on. Me, I thought a sex shop would be nice. We don't have one of those.



I would enjoy easy access to burritos.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 15, 2014)

Also we don't need a fucking wine bar


----------



## Smick (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm not sure that I know what a wine bar is. I have heard the expression so often bit never been to one. I'm not sure such a thing has ever existed in Belfast. Is Carlos's a wine bar?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2014)

Definitely not a wine bar.  A bicycle shop, a Turkish/Middle Eastern Shop - or a Southern outpost of Nour would be amazing but French/Italian/pancakes would be nice too.  Tapas would be nice actually.  As long as they all have a decent vegetarian selection.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 16, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'm not sure that I know what a wine bar is. I have heard the expression so often bit never been to one. I'm not sure such a thing has ever existed in Belfast. Is Carlos's a wine bar?



Not sure about wine bars - but I love wine.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Not sure about wine bars - but I love wine.



Ageee. Wine is nice. Yes. But we do not need a wine bar in Tulse Hill. There are many things we need. Eg a cheapo veg market, foreign food shop but not an over priced wine shop


----------



## leanderman (Nov 16, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Ageee. Wine is nice. Yes. But we do not need a wine bar in Tulse Hill. There are many things we need. Eg a cheapo veg market, foreign food shop but not an over priced wine shop



What about a well-priced wine place?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> What about a well-priced wine place?



Like a normal offie, yeah.


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2014)

I was hoping that Norwood Travel will become a wine shop, given its licence application.

Price Cutter is an offie already I suppose . It has a wide range of spirits, champagne, wine as well as your standard convenience shop beers.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 16, 2014)

Cartoon Man said:


> Me, I thought a sex shop would be nice. We don't have one of those.



There use to be one up at Crystal palace- how times have changed....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

Smick said:


> I was hoping that Norwood Travel will become a wine shop, given its licence application.
> 
> Price Cutter is an offie already I suppose . It has a wide range of spirits, champagne, wine as well as your standard convenience shop beers.



Co-op has some quite nice wines and sells some ales etc.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't think the availability of alcohol in Tulse Hill is a problem personally.  If we were going to get something like that I'd like something like The Bitter End in Bromley where you can bring your own bottles and fill up with lovely love cider - "A Beer Festival in a shop".  And I don't even drink beer.

Obviously the best thing of all would be a Japanese restaurant.  I could just move in permanently.


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't think the availability of alcohol in Tulse Hill is a problem personally.  If we were going to get something like that I'd like something like The Bitter End in Bromley where you can bring your own bottles and fill up with lovely love cider - "A Beer Festival in a shop".  And I don't even drink beer.
> 
> Obviously the best thing of all would be a Japanese restaurant.  I could just move in permanently.


I'd like Japanese too, or maybe Mexican.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'd like Japanese too, or maybe Mexican.



Agree either of those would be great.


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2014)

Not that we're out for dinner that often. We went to the Great North Wood yesterday at 3.30 or so. My daughter got the kids fish and chips, which was great, and my wife and I had nothing except for a drink.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not keen on Mexican but Turkish or Lebanese would be nice - cheap mezes, great for kids.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm not keen on Mexican but Turkish or Lebanese would be nice - cheap mezes, great for kids.



A proper kebab restaurant like FM Mangal would be nice. Or somewhere that does excellent dumplings. I miss being in spitting distance from mama lan


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I did too and did get a reply!


No reply for me yet, might tweet em


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2014)

discobastard said:


> No reply for me yet, might tweet em



we got an invitation through our letterbox yesterday too...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> we got an invitation through our letterbox yesterday too...



Our home is hidden so no invite for us :/


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Our home is hidden so no invite for us :/



all it says is:

*LAUNCH PARTY*
*WEDNESDAY  19th NOVEMBER
FROM 6PM*
*To join us RSVP to
eat@tulsehillhotel.com*
150 Norwood Rd,
Tulse Hill, SE24 9AY

www.tulsehillhotel.com
eat@tulsehillhotel.com
sleep@tulsehillhotel.com


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

What is the point if they aren't replying to the bloody emails tho innit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2014)

poptyping said:


> What is the point if they aren't replying to the bloody emails tho innit.





Just go anyway - they're not going to turn people away - I don't think they're giving away drinks or anything!  If we can get a babysitter we're going to go for one or two.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Just go anyway - they're not going to turn people away - I don't think they're giving away drinks or anything!  If we can get a babysitter we're going to go for one or two.


Reckon I'll head over. If anybody else is going for sure let me know and we can hook up.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 16, 2014)

My girlfriend and a chum of ours were peering in the window of the Tulse late last night and the landlady came out to say hello. She said they'd had so many emails that they'd not had time to deal with them, and that if people just turn up from 6pm Weds, they'll get in, but if it gets rammed they'll shut the doors. Which will be unfair on anyone with an invite. Good start.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2014)

Cartoon Man said:


> My girlfriend and a chum of ours were peering in the window of the Tulse late last night and the landlady came out to say hello. She said they'd had so many emails that they'd not had time to deal with them, and that if people just turn up from 6pm Weds, they'll get in, but if it gets rammed they'll shut the doors. Which will be unfair on anyone with an invite. Good start.



oh no!  That would be annoying - if we do manage to get a babysitter we won't be able to get there till 8pm earliest anyway.  It's a big old place though - would it really get that busy?  I suppose in that case we'll go and get a drink somewhere else.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> oh no!  That would be annoying - if we do manage to get a babysitter we won't be able to get there till 8pm earliest anyway.  It's a big old place though - would it really get that busy?  I suppose in that case we'll go and get a drink somewhere else.



Ask them if they're going to do a quiz.  We need a new quiz


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Ask them if they're going to do a quiz.  We need a new quiz



good idea!


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> good idea!


Still going in the White Hart mind you. Sample question from the other night (though I wasn't taking part):
'In the 1968 film, in what year was the Space Odyssey set?'
We would have cleaned up I reckon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 16, 2014)

I doubt the Tulse are gonna want a pub quiz, as from their website they don't seem to regard themselves as a pub, more a hotel with a swanky bar that shuts at 10pm. £5.25 for a large white wine, apparently.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Still going in the White Hart mind you. Sample question from the other night (though I wasn't taking part):
> 'In the 1968 film, in what year was the Space Odyssey set?'
> We would have cleaned up I reckon.



What happens when they give the quiz mastering to a 21 year old...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2014)

Cartoon Man said:


> I doubt the Tulse are gonna want a pub quiz, as from their website they don't seem to regard themselves as a pub, more a hotel with a swanky bar that shuts at 10pm. £5.25 for a large white wine, apparently.



It costs over a fiver for a decent large wine in the white hart....


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What happens when they give the quiz mastering to a 21 year old...


That was one of the hard ones!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2014)

discobastard said:


> That was one of the hard ones!



I believe you...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2014)

Fiver for a large wine is not bad tbh


----------



## Manter (Nov 17, 2014)

My other half looked at the  menu on Sunday and said they were charging £30 min for  main.  I think he's got the wrong end of the stick and they were sharing plates..... anyone who goes please clarify!

(and I'd like to be right, please)


----------



## discobastard (Nov 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> My other half looked at the  menu on Sunday and said they were charging £30 min for  main.  I think he's got the wrong end of the stick and they were sharing plates..... anyone who goes please clarify!
> 
> (and I'd like to be right, please)


It's not clear what the prices are for the menu but there are indeed four different dishes for between 2 and 3 people. 

Menu for one looks a bit limited tbh.


----------



## ringo (Nov 17, 2014)

Smick said:


> Was that the train getting in to TH at 8.28? I got on that one and there were a good few left behind at the platform. There were equal amounts getting on and off in HH and a few left behind at Loughborough Junction.
> 
> It just takes a train to be five minutes late and the people who are early for the next one all get on to the previous one and it's a very unpleasant journey.



Mine was the 7:43, you must have got the knock on effect two trains later. Same thing this morning, I got on but quite a few didn't at Tulse, Herne, Loughborough.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Ask them if they're going to do a quiz.  We need a new quiz


On a Sunday or Monday please thank you


----------



## Smick (Nov 17, 2014)

ringo said:


> Mine was the 7:43, you must have got the knock on effect two trains later. Same thing this morning, I got on but quite a few didn't at Tulse, Herne, Loughborough.


I was on the 8.16 this morning. It seemed to be the only on time train in an ocean of delays and cancellations.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2014)

Tulse Hill hotel in the Guardian.. http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2014/nov/16/travel-tips-aarhus-denmark-london-sweden


----------



## discobastard (Nov 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Tulse Hill hotel in the Guardian.. http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2014/nov/16/travel-tips-aarhus-denmark-london-sweden


Wow.  What a completely bizarre article.  Tulse Hill has clearly 'arrived' if we're being compared with such Scandinavian minimalist cool.  Rather than an artist's impression they could have used something to give more of a flavour of the place...


----------



## discobastard (Nov 17, 2014)

(I'm not being sneery btw, it's not a bad thing to be featured and I hope the THT is a success - seems like an odd placement though...)


----------



## T & P (Nov 17, 2014)

£105 a night... I hope they are not relying on high occupancy levels to make their profit.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 18, 2014)

T & P said:


> £105 a night... I hope they are not relying on high occupancy levels to make their profit.



There's hardly any hotels in the area, so I don't think they'll struggle to fill those rooms tbh.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 18, 2014)

TBH £105 a night is not massively expensive in London. If they do not fill I am sure they can bargain bucket the remaining rooms on Booking.com or some such for half the price and still make a few groats.


----------



## buscador (Nov 18, 2014)

Fingers - are any of the old Moon gang going up there for opening night?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 18, 2014)

buscador said:


> Fingers - are any of the old Moon gang going up there for opening night?



Yes I believe a few are going down. Come and join us


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 18, 2014)

hahaha - discobastard love that postcard - we have it along with the West Norwood equivalent in our kitchen.


----------



## Smick (Nov 18, 2014)

T & P said:


> £105 a night... I hope they are not relying on high occupancy levels to make their profit.


I'd say that my wife's parents would pay that when they come to visit. They have stayed down by Tottenham Court Road in the past, but in town everything is £200 Monday to Friday due to business travellers.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 18, 2014)

Smick said:


> I'd say that my wife's parents would pay that when they come to visit. They have stayed down by Tottenham Court Road in the past, but in town everything is £200 Monday to Friday due to business travellers.


My folks tend to stay at the Leigham Court. £80 for a double. It's not glamorous but it's perfectly functional and the FEB is decent apparently.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 18, 2014)

Email from the THH. Think the invite thing has gone tits up


Good afternoon,

Thank you very much for giving us such a warm reception into our new neighbourhood.  We have been overwhelmed with the positive response to us opening our doors for the first time tomorrow and we are very excited by this.

There is so much interest that we recommend arriving as early as possible as once we are full we wont be able to let anyone else in.

Our doors will be opening at 6pm so pop down early to say hello,

We look forward to meeting you tomorrow,

Kind regards,

Jemma & Matt


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, I got the same email just now too...

Well, I don't get back from work until 7.30ish, so I guess no much chance of getting in tomorrow. But unless it burns down during the night, I'm sure I can still check it out on Thursday...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 18, 2014)

yeah.. I got the same email.  I appear to have caught some kind of man-flu and also have a kind of interview the next morning and couldn't get there till 8ish anyway, so I'll give it a miss.  Maybe some kind of TH meet up after Christmas?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 18, 2014)

T & P said:


> Yes, I got the same email just now too...
> 
> Well, I don't get back from work until 7.30ish, so I guess no much chance of getting in tomorrow. But unless it burns down during the night, I'm sure I can still check it out on Thursday...


I'm still going to try and swish by for a pint around 7pm. I'd be very surprised if it goes that packed that they have to shut their doors that early (though we'll see how wrong I might be tomorrow eh?)
Whoever gets there first can post a sitrep and hopefully get to say hello to some fellow urbz!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 18, 2014)

I will post a sitrep about 6.30pm. Just messaged you my number. If anyone else wants my number PM me.


----------



## Smick (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm going to head round on Saturday or Sunday and have something to eat. I don't think the newness is worth heading out on an autumnal Wednesday evening.

I will be interested to hear what others think though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 18, 2014)

We're gonna check it out


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 19, 2014)

I wonder if the pints will be even more expensive than the Railway?


----------



## macca4848 (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting menu.........looking forward to trying it.  Does, someone want to join me and my wife on the weekend?  I really want the chicken, but they only do it for 3


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Email from the THH. Think the invite thing has gone tits up


It does seem a weird way of doing it. Normally you invite the press etc so people can get a feel for the place and then post up reviews then the full launch follows afterwards. I'll be well pissed off if I get there and can't get in.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2014)

What time you going down poptyping ?


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 19, 2014)

editor said:


> It does seem a weird way of doing it. Normally you invite the press etc so people can get a feel for the place and then post up reviews then the full launch follows afterwards. I'll be well pissed off if I get there and can't get in.



Stick to Brixton and leave the THT to the local community


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 19, 2014)

Fingers said:


> What time you going down poptyping ?



I finish work early today so will swing by at 6. See you there?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2014)

poptyping said:


> I finish work early today so will swing by at 6. See you there?



Yep six is good for me


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 19, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I wonder if the pints will be even more expensive than the Railway?


 
They'd better come in a take-home solid gold goblet if they are.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2014)

I can't get there early, and it's too far to go just to be turned away at the door, so if anyone is going, I'd be really grateful if they could take some pics for B Buzz (and maybe report back on the prices/vibe/decor etc).


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2014)

With all the excitement surrounding this evening it does rather feel like one of those shitey Guardian Apple-launch live blog things.

I think it’s fair to say that this is going to be something of a red letter day for Tulse Hill and its residents.  With a number of new (re)openings over the past year (most notably the partially successful refurbishment of the White Hart and startlingly good reinvention of the Norwood Hotel as the Great North Wood), expectations _must_ be running high.

I suspect that what we’ll see tonight, as a minimum (and if we’re able to actually get in), is that the toilets will have been refurbished.  I don’t think that’s in any doubt.  And there are rumours, based on a conversation overheard in B&Q on Norwood Road that the walls have been tiled in a ‘subway’ style, with a contrasting charcoal grout – a look which is very much _de rigeur_ in the gastro-hotel space.  But cosmetics aside, what’s under the bonnet?

Hand dryers.  They can actually make or break a refurbishment in the hygiene space.  I’m going to go out on a limb here and suggest that they’ll have the Xelerator (http://www.exceldryer.com/products_xlerator.php)  – _probably_ in a matte graphite finish and I suspect with the optional blue light that comes on when the device is active.  I think most people will probably be expecting the Dyson Airblade as a minimum spec, but while it’s a great hand dryer, it doesn’t really take us anywhere we’ve not been before.  Having said all this, the management might really surprise us with those stiff paper towels – you know, the ones that you feel guilty about using once and then throwing in a basket on the floor.  And that don’t really dry your hands much.

And so to the drinks, well...


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm led to believe that they have fired up the barbecue out the back and several passing residents have been left mouthwatering as a result.

Does mouthwatering work as an adjective for someone whose mouth is watering, or only for something which makes the mouth water?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2014)

Mouthwatered


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I suspect that what we’ll see tonight, as a minimum (and if we’re able to actually get in), is that the toilets will have been refurbished.  I don’t think that’s in any doubt.  And there are rumours, based on a conversation overheard in B&Q on Norwood Road that the walls have been tiled in a ‘subway’ style, with a contrasting charcoal grout – a look which is very much _de rigeur_ in the gastro-hotel space.  But cosmetics aside, what’s under the bonnet?
> 
> Hand dryers.  They can actually make or break a refurbishment in the hygiene space.  I’m going to go out on a limb here and suggest that they’ll have the Xelerator (http://www.exceldryer.com/products_xlerator.php)  – _probably_ in a matte graphite finish and I suspect with the optional blue light that comes on when the device is active.  I think most people will probably be expecting the Dyson Airblade as a minimum spec, but while it’s a great hand dryer, it doesn’t really take us anywhere we’ve not been before.  Having said all this, the management might really surprise us with those stiff paper towels – you know, the ones that you feel guilty about using once and then throwing in a basket on the floor.  And that don’t really dry your hands much.


 I'm puzzled by the temporary (posh) trailer toilets that is still parked on the front courtyard. Surely they must have functioning toilets? Will it be gone by tonight?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2014)

It is rather good. Plenty of free booze and room for more in here but getting busy now


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2014)

Just got this comment posted on the B Buzz article: 



> I was looking forward to this place beeing re-opened but seriously – are they having a laugh?
> 
> Spit roast chicken & truffle mayonnaise 30
> Feast of pork – Old Spot chop, faggots, sausage, sticky ribs & tail 34
> ...


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

The 


editor said:


> Just got this comment posted on the B Buzz article:


chicken is for 3, isn't it?


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd say I'll try to do it for two though!


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> The
> 
> chicken is for 3, isn't it?


Yes they are all listed on the website for two people, chicken is for two to three.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Yes they are all listed on the website for two people, chicken is for two to three.


But unfair to post that without context. Sloppy journalism!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2014)

Another ponce parlour opens....whoopifuckingdoo


----------



## prunus (Nov 19, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Mouthwatered



Mouthwatery. 

Watery-mouthed?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2014)

prunus said:


> Mouthwatery.
> 
> Watery-mouthed?


Opal Fruits...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2014)

prunus said:


> Mouthwatery.
> 
> Watery-mouthed?


If something is pleasing, you become pleased. If something is filling, you become filled. If something is annoying, you become annoyed. If something is mouthwatering, you become mouthwatered.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 19, 2014)

went past earlier with the littlest gaijin who LOVES the fairy lights on the portaloos... "look I found Christmas!"  

there was a very nicely suited and booted doorman putting out one of those things that's basically a red rope between two silver poles (what are they called?) that you get at the front of queues at nightclubs.  It was all a bit exciting for 6pm on a damp November night on the Tulse Hill gyratory.


----------



## prunus (Nov 19, 2014)

Crispy said:


> If something is pleasing, you become pleased. If something is filling, you become filled. If something is annoying, you become annoyed. If something is mouthwatering, you become mouthwatered.



If something is pleasing, it pleases you, so you become pleased. 

If something is filling, it fills you, you becomes filled [or full]. 

If something is annoying, it argues with you over grammar and syntax on the Internet, er, no, it annoys you, you become annoyed. 

If something is mouthwatering, it does not mouthwater you...


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2014)

One in one out, but not a long queue. Lots of people leaving with buggies. Not tooo rammed inside. 

£4 for a pint of real ale.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

4.20 for Lager (1664). Not bad.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh and free ale at the back of the garden


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

One of the chaps behind the bar has the beard to end all hipster beards.

Also spotted one of the Co-Op cashiers (not Tina, sadly).


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2014)

Keep it up - this is thrilling live reportage from the front lines of Tulse Hill gentrification.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

I just went to the hotel tour (yes, really) but no drinks were allowed, so I had to abandon it before I got to see any of the rooms. I'll bravely soldier on until the next tour and report back...


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

there is a hotel within spitting distance of my house.  

I never have to have my FIL stay with me again.

I may walk down there and hug one of the sparkly portaloos


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

Took hotel tour. Quite nice rooms. Will report in full later.


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2014)

discobastard said:


> One in one out, but not a long queue. Lots of people leaving with buggies. Not tooo rammed inside.
> 
> £4 for a pint of real ale.



Which real ale?


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

Right. A faint but not unpleasant smell of fresh paint greets you as you climb the staircase leading to the hotel. There's nine rooms and I got to see three: family, superior and standard. The first one had impressive square footage and a massive bathroom. Superior was nice sized too. The standard was not bad either, what you'd expect for such a class of room anywhere in London. No bathtub in the standard though- just a shower.

All come with flat screens, espresso machines and iPod docks. The standard room looked over the junction and the used tire dealership so not a great view. The sound insulation was spot on though, and you could not hear the traffic at all.

All in all, not bad value for money for London.

PS: oh my fucking word. I've just spotted a bloke with a waxed moustache...


----------



## Dan U (Nov 19, 2014)

T & P said:


> Right. A faint but not unpleasant smell of fresh paint greets you as you climb the staircase leading to the hotel. There's nine rooms and I got to see three: family, superior and standard. The first one had impressive square footage and a massive bathroom. Superior was nice sized too. The standard was not bad either, what you'd expect for such a class of room anywhere in London. No bathtub in the standard though- just a shower.
> 
> All come with flat screens, espresso machines and iPod docks. The standard room looked over the junction and the used tire dealership so not a great view. The sound insulation was spot on though, and you could not hear the traffic at all.
> 
> ...


What's his username on here?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2014)

T & P said:


> I've just spotted a bloke with a waxed moustache...


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

Gone home now so final report. Overall I was very pleased with the place and the beer prices. Didn't get to study the food menu in detail though I saw such prices around the £13-£15 region for a main course, or for a Sunday roast. Perhaps two or three quid more than I'd like to pay for pub food.

Overall a massive improvement over the old place. The biggest downside was the toilets. The aforementioned portable trailer toilets _are_ the main men & women toilets, at least for now. The trailer is linked to the main building by a walkway so at least one does not gave to step outside per se and get exposed to the elements, but it still feels weird.

But all in all a welcome development. Nice vibe around the place and bumped into various neighbours and locals. Let see how it develops.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 19, 2014)

discobastard said:


> With all the excitement surrounding this evening it does rather feel like one of those shitey Guardian Apple-launch live blog things.
> 
> I think it’s fair to say that this is going to be something of a red letter day for Tulse Hill and its residents.  With a number of new (re)openings over the past year (most notably the partially successful refurbishment of the White Hart and startlingly good reinvention of the Norwood Hotel as the Great North Wood), expectations _must_ be running high.
> 
> ...


Tell me about the hand dryers me and quimcunx  really need to know


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2014)

discobastard said:


> With all the excitement surrounding this evening it does rather feel like one of those shitey Guardian Apple-launch live blog things.
> 
> I think it’s fair to say that this is going to be something of a red letter day for Tulse Hill and its residents.  With a number of new (re)openings over the past year (most notably the partially successful refurbishment of the White Hart and startlingly good reinvention of the Norwood Hotel as the Great North Wood), expectations _must_ be running high.
> 
> ...



Excellent but I really must take you to task over your assumption of agreement over the Dyson blade being a great hand dryer. It's not. It's not even a good hand dryer, IME.  I'd rather a paper towel. Also let's get our historical facts correct while we're here.  The xelerator predates the dyson blade by 5 or more years. Your 'advertorial' rather suggests it is new kid on the block pretender to the Dyson throne.


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2014)

For me, it's individual Terry towel number 1. Next an initial spring loaded effort. Third place goes to paper towels then a hand dryer which doesn't require touching and finally a hand dryer with a button.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 19, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Excellent but I really must take you to task over your assumption of agreement over the Dyson blade being a great hand dryer. It's not. It's not even a good hand dryer, IME.  I'd rather a paper towel. Also let's get our historical facts correct while we're here.  The xelerator predates the dyson blade by 5 or more years. Your 'advertorial' rather suggests it is new kid on the block pretender to the Dyson throne.



oh dear lord, you sound like teuchter.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> oh dear lord, you sound like teuchter.



   No more than discobastard then, as I was replying in kind to his post.  one more  for good measure.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 19, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> No more than discobastard then, as I was replying in kind to his post.  one more  for good measure.


oh no - you are all teuchters.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> oh no - you are all teuchters.



We are all teuchter at heart.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, I don't remember the hand drying arrangements to be honest, but given that the toilets are set a in temporary trailer, don't expect any state of the art hand-drying technology...


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> Which real ale?


None I'd heard of before.  Malston Mash (nice), IPA Bitter (also nice) and something like Ship Sea Something or other.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2014)

ha that was not too bad Spent 4 quid and got fairly shit face on the free booze and and ended up in the White Hart.   Better than a fucking Tescos without a doubt. I will drink in there again


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Keep it up - this is thrilling live reportage from the front lines of Tulse Hill gentrification.





quimcunx said:


> Excellent but I really must take you to task over your assumption of agreement over the Dyson blade being a great hand dryer. It's not. It's not even a good hand dryer, IME.  I'd rather a paper towel. Also let's get our historical facts correct while we're here.  The xelerator predates the dyson blade by 5 or more years. Your 'advertorial' rather suggests it is new kid on the block pretender to the Dyson throne.


I must then stand corrected - I was merely presupposing which brand they might align themselves with - the graphite Xelerator is a far superior driyer to the Airblade, as I think I made clear in m original post.  As it is, the current arrangement changes everything you thought you knew about gentrification, namely this:
 
In addition, my female companion reports that the lack of running water in the Ladies is excused thus: _"Until there's running water, please use the ice in this glass.  Have a good night, sisters!"

_


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> No more than discobastard then, as I was replying in kind to his post.  one more  for good measure.


Now let's all play nice.   Ironically enough, my father is a teuchter by the proper definition.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Now let's all play nice.   Ironically enough, my father is a teuchter by the proper definition.



Is he as anal about what the proper definition is as the eponymous poster of this parish?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Is he as anal about what the proper definition is as the eponymous poster of this parish?


No. He's just a lovely man who happened to be born in Elgin, and who now lives in Yorkshire.  And a great Dad, I love him very much.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 19, 2014)

The men's bog was piss poor, small, no water for the tiny basin, must try harder.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2014)

Any clarification on the opening hours?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> The men's bog was piss poor, small, no water for the tiny basin, must try harder.


Yeah they were shit but they are only temporary, like T & P said.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Any clarification on the opening hours?



Normal put hours as in line with the Florence. Maybe open til midnight on a Sunday and such


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 20, 2014)

Lorry just hit railway bridge at Tulse Hill. Gonna fuck up the trains for a bit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 20, 2014)

My train was just leaving station...


----------



## boohoo (Nov 20, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My train was just leaving station...



Are you on your way then? Being out of work at the mo means I don't have to face the stress of London transport.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 20, 2014)

My train was going over the bridge as it slowly left the station when the lorry hit....woke me up good and proper...


----------



## GypsyWings (Nov 20, 2014)

I was very impressed with the Tulse Hill Hotel,  although it won't be my regular haunt,  it will make a nice alternative watering hole.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 20, 2014)

gutted I didn't go to the hotel last night, I got a text informing me of free booze and ham for all, and you have to take advantage of these situations. I guess £4.20 for a lager isn't tragic. is there a nice garden out the back? did the piss heads that lurk around the corner try and get in on the free booze situation?


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2014)

Mayhem in the Co-op last night. Everyone was queuing by the booze aisle for all the tills and some bloke thought he could queue at the standalone tills. There was some tutting.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2014)

Here is my review

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...unch-a-south-london-landmark-pub-is-reopened/


----------



## leanderman (Nov 20, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Here is my review
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...unch-a-south-london-landmark-pub-is-reopened/



Really good piece. Thanks. 

Not a fan of TV in pubs - if they go down that route - but each to his own.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 20, 2014)

ringo said:


> Mayhem in the Co-op last night. Everyone was queuing by the booze aisle for all the tills and some bloke thought he could queue at the standalone tills. There was some tutting.



 that is bang out of order and I hope someone took him outside and gave him a damn good thrashing.

this would NOT have happened on Tina's watch.


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Here is my review
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...unch-a-south-london-landmark-pub-is-reopened/



Nice one. Real ales at the bar too or just from the mobile bar?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2014)

ringo said:


> Nice one. Real ales at the bar too or just from the mobile bar?



Five or six real ales at the bar.  The Camden Beer Van was a promotional thing for one night only and was giving out posh german style lager,


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Five or six real ales at the bar.  The Camden Beer Van was a promotional thing for one night only and was giving out posh german style lager,



Good stuff, going to try one or two on Saturday


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2014)

ringo said:


> Good stuff, going to try one or two on Saturday



I installed the apk on my Nexus 7 and it has not appeared. Should it be in settings> security> smart lock?

I only have trusted devices and trusted face


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2014)

The actual toilets will be in the basement


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The actual toilets will be in the basement


 Where they were sited yesterday gave me the impression I was going outside for a leak 
Not bad I thought, will have a look again over the coming weekends.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 20, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> gutted I didn't go to the hotel last night, I got a text informing me of free booze and ham for all, and you have to take advantage of these situations. I guess £4.20 for a lager isn't tragic. is there a nice garden out the back? did the piss heads that lurk around the corner try and get in on the free booze situation?


It was a good mixed crowd.


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2014)

Fingers said:


> I installed the apk on my Nexus 7 and it has not appeared. Should it be in settings> security> smart lock?
> 
> I only have trusted devices and trusted face



I didn't realise they were going to have such hi tech security. Retina scans for Stella next?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2014)

ringo said:


> I didn't realise they were going to have such hi tech security. Retina scans for Stella next?



Oh arse! Wrong thread ha ha


----------



## clandestino (Nov 20, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Here is my review
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...unch-a-south-london-landmark-pub-is-reopened/



Great review! Loved the fact that you used to live there - who better to review the new incarnation?


----------



## Smick (Nov 21, 2014)

T & P said:


> . Didn't get to study the food menu in detail though I saw such prices around the £13-£15 region for a main course, or for a Sunday roast. Perhaps two or three quid more than I'd like to pay for pub food .



Plus 12.5% on all food! If they priced the grub at what you like to pay, the 12.5% would push it to a few quid more than you like to pay.


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2014)

Help me! You know outside the train station there are those box things where you can get post delivered if you are going to be out? What are they called and where do I find them online? I have loads of Christmas shopping I want to do online but I don't want to piss off my neighbours.... And I can't just wfh for three weeks in case it's delivered!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 22, 2014)

Not sure what those boxes are called but kc news  is part of collect plus. AFAIK lots of online retailers use collect plus for delivery and returns.


----------



## Smick (Nov 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> Help me! You know outside the train station there are those box things where you can get post delivered if you are going to be out? What are they called and where do I find them online? I have loads of Christmas shopping I want to do online but I don't want to piss off my neighbours.... And I can't just wfh for three weeks in case it's delivered!


Just passed it there, it's inpost.co.uk

Another one to consider is the Amazon locker in the Streatham Hill Co-op.


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2014)

Thx. Done an investigate and it works the wrong way round iyswim- you pay for a company to get stuff delivered there, but it's the company who controls access. So you can only use them if you are buying from one of their 'partners'- who are mostly big firms you can buy timed delivery anyway. They don't act as an alternative front door when you're buying from little firms who use Royal Mail


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2014)

If the companies you want to buy from use Collect+ the KC supermarket is really useful for that.  I drop off parcels there all the time.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 22, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> If the companies you want to buy from use Collect+ the KC supermarket is really useful for that.  I drop off parcels there all the time.



Yep use them all the time too. Mentioned above


----------



## Smick (Nov 22, 2014)

I left something back to M&S using Collect+ at the KC once.

On the walk back to the house, an email arrived to acknowledge receipt of the return.

Very impressive.


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm trying to buy from little firms, sadly, none are in those schemes, I guess they have a cost for the retailer? Def gap in the market....


----------



## Greebo (Nov 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'm trying to buy from little firms, sadly, none are in those schemes, I guess they have a cost for the retailer? Def gap in the market....


AFAIK if you miss a delivery which the postman (rather than a courrier) should have delivered, you can opt to have it redelivered, but to a named post office eg the Elm Park sub post office.


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2014)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK if you miss a delivery which the postman (rather than a courrier) should have delivered, you can opt to have it redelivered, but to a named post office eg the Elm Park sub post office.


They tend to leave them with neighbours...., this is all me trying to avoid annoying the neighbours, who probably don't even mind....


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> They tend to leave them with neighbours...., this is all me trying to avoid annoying the neighbours, who probably don't even mind....



Take them round a bottle of wine if they have lots of your deliveries.  Our neighbours did that - totally didn't need to - I was embarrassed!


----------



## Smick (Nov 22, 2014)

I went to the TH hotel and was very impressed. We got a rotisserie chicken between two adults and a child. We managed about half of it and got the rest in a doggy bag. It was gorgeous, as were the chips and buttered cabbage.

Pint wise, I had a pint of Camden Pils, a Truman Pale Ale and a Sharps Pilsener. Camden was the nicest. All between 4.50 and £5. Cheaper than the Railway.

Good music playing if you like 90s indie. Plenty of Belle and Sebastian.

Staff were all very friendly. I saw the hipsterist hipster beard man but didn't get talking to him.

It was great. We don't have the £££ to do this sort of thing regularly, but for an infrequent treat, I'd really recommend it.


----------



## Smick (Nov 22, 2014)

One more thing, I offered to pay the service charge in cash but the girl doing our bill told me that the staff get service charge paid as part of the bill so I paid it on the debit card. I think they might get taxed on that, which doesn't happen cash in hand, but I offered cash instead and she said no.


----------



## T & P (Nov 22, 2014)

We got a leaflet from the police through the letterbox saying they've got intelligence that suggests our area is being actively targeted by would-be burglars at the moment. Happy days


----------



## clandestino (Nov 22, 2014)

Smick said:


> Good music playing if you like 90s indie. Plenty of Belle and Sebastian.



Haha! Maybe I should be asking if they need a DJ?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> I went to the TH hotel and was very impressed. We got a rotisserie chicken between two adults and a child. We managed about half of it and got the rest in a doggy bag. It was gorgeous, as were the chips and buttered cabbage.
> 
> Pint wise, I had a pint of Camden Pils, a Truman Pale Ale and a Sharps Pilsener. Camden was the nicest. All between 4.50 and £5. Cheaper than the Railway.
> 
> ...



Was this in the bar, or the restaurant? We considered going last night, for an infrequent treat, but got a bit nervous looking at the restaurant prices, and were not sure whether our 13 yo could eat in the bar.

It sounds good!


----------



## Smick (Nov 23, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Was this in the bar, or the restaurant? We considered going last night, for an infrequent treat, but got a bit nervous looking at the restaurant prices, and were not sure whether our 13 yo could eat in the bar.
> 
> It sounds good!


It was in the restaurant, but I think you could eat that food anywhere in the place. There is a bar menu but it only seems to have chilli con carne / veggie chilli and cheese burger / veggie burger.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks.....we'll try it out asap.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 25, 2014)

This is urgent - potentially a matter of life and death if anyone using this messageboard has information that may help:

Urgent - Elder Mersadis Lallite, 76, goes missing en route from Tulse Hill to Brixton Hill (click for more)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2014)

Popped in he Tulse Hotel yesteday. Rammed to the hilt. Where were all these people hiding before they got a nice safe place to go stuff their faces full of posh pub grub...?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Popped in he Tulse Hotel yesteday. Rammed to the hilt. Where were all these people hiding before they got a nice safe place to go stuff their faces full of posh pub grub...?


My parents were visiting and offered to take us for lunch, so we went to the THH. Got there early to suit baby's schedule and it was already busy. By the time we left it was standing room only. At 2pm on a Sunday. Mental.

Food was excellent, but fuck me it's not cheap considering the portions you get. Very glad not to have been paying!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2014)

They were a bit slow serving...a few moody middle class folk all upset and having to wait their turn...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 1, 2014)

went there on Friday, its alrite. I cant remember it being particularly pricey.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2014)

Portaloos packed up yesterday...had to limbo under a metal bar to get to bogs downstairs


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 1, 2014)

It doesn't seem very wheelchair friendly.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> went there on Friday, its alrite. I cant remember it being particularly pricey.


http://www.tulsehillhotel.com/_/menus/dinner-menu-tulse-hill-hotel.pdf
I had Sea Bass & Pork. For £9.50 I got a piece of bass about 6cm square, and a 5cm cube of pork belly. I could have eaten the whole thing in three mouthfuls. It came with no sides, so had to get extra veg/potatoes to go with (another £6.50, between 2 people). Delicious, but not cheap at all.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 1, 2014)

Sister in law went Saturday night. Similar verdict: excellent food, but pricey and lacking in free side dishes.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 1, 2014)

im never going to eat there in that case, nothing worse than a stingy portion when your out to eat. how much would a bowl of chips cost them to include? to charge for it is piss taking.


----------



## Smick (Dec 1, 2014)

When we went to pay, they told us that, as they were still learning the ropes, they were knocking 50% off the price of the food, which was great. If I'd known in advance, I'd have ordered a lot more.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2014)

They are certainly learning the ropes....the bar service was very slow. The bar manager got the right arse when someone told him this...instead of just saying 'yeah, we're really busy, sorry for the hold up' he went for the 'don't raise your voice to me...' approach...now, given it was rammed and noisy there really wasn't any disproportionate voice raising. When I got served I had to really lean in to the bar for the person who served me to hear my order.

All that aside, it was quite a nice atmosphere in there, even when very very busy. I'll be keen to try food at some point...but yesterday, there was no chance...too busy and chaotic..but all the food that came out looked very nice (but small).


----------



## Winot (Dec 1, 2014)

Crispy said:


> http://www.tulsehillhotel.com/_/menus/dinner-menu-tulse-hill-hotel.pdf
> I had Sea Bass & Pork. For £9.50 I got a piece of bass about 6cm square, and a 5cm cube of pork belly. I could have eaten the whole thing in three mouthfuls. It came with no sides, so had to get extra veg/potatoes to go with (another £6.50, between 2 people). Delicious, but not cheap at all.



Odd menu. Which are starters?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2014)

Winot said:


> Odd menu. Which are starters?


beats the fuck out of me. whoever made that menu had a word aversion. descriptions don't hurt!


----------



## Winot (Dec 2, 2014)

Crispy said:


> beats the fuck out of me. whoever made that menu had a word aversion. descriptions don't hurt!



It's coming from the St John tradition,(Fergus Henderson's place in Smithfield), which was a reaction against the overly-ornate menus of the 1990s. 

/foodnerd

ETA although Fergus makes clear which are starters...

https://www.stjohngroup.uk.com/smithfield/menu/supper/


----------



## ringo (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't mind the menu being short on words but in a pub I don't expect the plate to be short on food. I judge all pubs against the original gastropub and my personal favourite - The Eagle in Farringdon. Big hearty plates of incredible food cooked to perfection for between £9 and £13 with no fuss or pretensions and a decent pint.


----------



## Winot (Dec 2, 2014)

ringo said:


> I don't mind the menu being short on words but in a pub I don't expect the plate to be short on food. I judge all pubs against the original gastropub and my personal favourite - The Eagle in Farringdon. Big hearty plates of incredible food cooked to perfection for between £9 and £13 with no fuss or pretensions and a decent pint.



Word.  The Eagle is ace.


----------



## Smick (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a couple of pints earlier when I managed to claw back an hour from my life. I went to the White Hart at 4 and it hadn't opened so I went to the TH Hotel. Pint of Scottish stout for £4.05. Delicious. A few people in, Christmas tree up,a nice atmosphere. After that I headed to the Hart and had a pint of Guinness. Tasted like shite, although it must have been the first pint of the day. £4.00. Better music than the hotel but dead as a doornail.

Moral of the story, each with its benefits, prices similar, better tasting drink in the hotel. No reason to go to one and not the other.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 5, 2014)

Smick said:


> I had a couple of pints earlier when I managed to claw back an hour from my life. I went to the White Hart at 4 and it hadn't opened so I went to the TH Hotel. Pint of Scottish stout for £4.05. Delicious. A few people in, Christmas tree up,a nice atmosphere. After that I headed to the Hart and had a pint of Guinness. Tasted like shite, although it must have been the first pint of the day. £4.00. Better music than the hotel but dead as a doornail.
> 
> Moral of the story, each with its benefits, prices similar, better tasting drink in the hotel. No reason to go to one and not the other.



I might have been in the TH Hotel at the same time 5.35- 6.20!

Great selection of beer. 

While it's only a reconstruction, and not a restoration, I like the interior a lot.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 5, 2014)

I like the white hart. THH is ok. Railway can get tae fuck.


----------



## han (Dec 7, 2014)

What's wrong with the Railway, poptyping? 
I've only been there a couple of times, but it was years ago. 

Stingy portions? no excuse for that. 

I wasn't impressed with Wahaca for that reason. I loved the food, but it was in dolly sized portions, and thus overpriced imo.


----------



## Smick (Dec 7, 2014)

The Railway is a lovely building with a great beer garden and good free music at the weekend.

They haven't ever had their bar right though. The last time I was in, on a Monday night, two pints of meantime cost me £11.30. I've never paid so much for two pints anywhere in the UK. Millilitre for millilitre, I may have paid as much in a swanky hotel or from a train drinks cart, but it isn't right for a Monday in zone 3.

Plus they have the worst bar staff I've ever come upon in London. A beer tap is being used so instead of serving someone else, she'll (and it's always a she) just stand and wait, staring at her colleague instead of doing something else. There may be several drinks in that round. All the while people are desperate to hand their £5.65 over.

So although it is very local to me, I'm not going back. Especially now we have more quality pubs nearby.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 7, 2014)

It's just never a particularly happy or welcoming place to be. Now with the White Hart and THT I doubt I'll ever go in there again.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 7, 2014)

...and what Smick said about the staff/service. Rubbish.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm in the THT now. Pint of Ship Full Sail (which is lovely), only £3.75. Busy but not packed. A comfy seat and a book [emoji106]


----------



## leanderman (Dec 7, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I'm in the THT now. Pint of Ship Full Sail (which is lovely), only £3.75. Busy but not packed. A comfy seat and a book [emoji106]



I went for that pint too. Just my kind of bitter, easy on the hops.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I went for that pint too. Just my kind of bitter, easy on the hops.


Exactly. Not too keen on the fashion for really hoppy stuff. Like a nice malty bitter myself.  Think I'm going to have another


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2014)

discobastard said:


> ...and what Smick said about the staff/service. Rubbish.


Pretty though. All very pretty.

I concur with the assessment: Great building & garden, pretty good food, ripoof booze, apalling service.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Pretty though. All very pretty.
> 
> I concur with the assessment: Great building & garden, pretty good food, ripoof booze, apalling service.



Which would be a bang-on description of the Railway too, funnily enough.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Which would be a bang-on description of the Railway too, funnily enough.


Uh, that was the pub I was describing


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Uh, that was the pub I was describing





oops - I didn't read the thread properly and assumed people were still talking about the Tulse Hill Hotel.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 7, 2014)

discobastard said:


> I'm in the THT now. Pint of Ship Full Sail (which is lovely), only £3.75. Busy but not packed. A comfy seat and a book [emoji106]



That has gone down in price. it was 4 quid on opening night


----------



## Fingers (Dec 7, 2014)

On another note, went to the Florence last night and it was horrendous.  Full of people in shit Christmas jumpers and large groups of pissed up wankers wearing santa hats ffs.  It was 6th December. I would have had them all shot.

I did however put some really shit music on secret dj before I departed and left them to it


----------



## GypsyWings (Dec 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> The Railway is a lovely building with a great beer garden and good free music at the weekend.
> 
> They haven't ever had their bar right though. The last time I was in, on a Monday night, two pints of meantime cost me £11.30. I've never paid so much for two pints anywhere in the UK. Millilitre for millilitre, I may have paid as much in a swanky hotel or from a train drinks cart, but it isn't right for a Monday in zone 3.
> 
> ...


Completely agree worst staff ever


----------



## Fingers (Dec 8, 2014)

I think some of the problem is the staff are very transient.  I am not sure if this is true or not but i hear that they employ the staff from the hostel upstairs and whilst there are a number that have been there for a while, there are a lot more that come and go. I stongly suspect they get free lodgings for working the bar, as i have got in the past in  Spain, Colombia and Australia.

I guess it also take a while to get your head round the job if you are new to it and suss out the way people queuing for beer works in this country.

So I would put it down to bad training.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 8, 2014)

han pretty much what others have said... It's got a lovely garden and the food isn't bad but pints are expensive and the service is pretty slow. I also find some of the laddy types in there a bit much.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 8, 2014)

The staff at the Railway are fairly constant. Not transient at all.


----------



## han (Dec 8, 2014)

Sounds awful. I've only been there a couple of times in about 5 years and remember the nice garden. Won't bother revisiting. THT sounds great though!


----------



## Fingers (Dec 8, 2014)

han said:


> Sounds awful. I've only been there a couple of times in about 5 years and remember the nice garden. Won't bother revisiting. THT sounds great though!



i only bother going down there to watch the footy these days and that is only if I cannot be arsed going down to the Effra Hall Tavern


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2014)

I had an ace birthday do at The Railway this year. Hired a 'cabin', gloriously sunny day, garden buzzing, and the staff were good and helpful throughout. Haven't used the place much otherwise to form an opinion on the staff either way, though there is little excuse for the prices.

When The Railway became its current incarnation some 4-5 years ago, it was a very welcome development and the only decent boozer in an area where the only other two pubs were, frankly, godawful hellholes. But they sure need to up their game now, because the other places have caught up nicely and have become more attractive propositions.


----------



## Smick (Dec 8, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The staff at the Railway are fairly constant. Not transient at all.


Well then why haven't they learned how to be barmaids? It's even more inexcusable if they have been at it for a while.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> Well then why haven't they learned how to be barmaids? It's even more inexcusable if they have been at it for a while.



Can't answer that one...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't go in there anymore because I think the cheapest 5% lager is Kronenbourg, and its £4.30 and pretty much always flat and never that cold.

None of the food interests me, apart from maybe the pizzas when they are half price on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 9, 2014)

Heads up on the trains. From 20th Decembers til 4th January no Southern trains will go to London Bridge. So we loose that route into town but we will gain a direct route into Victoria as that is where most of the trains will be diverted to apart from a few that will terminate at Bermondsey. So check southerns website beforehand to see where you will end up.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2014)

The Electric Cafe has a lovely little "exhibition" at the moment of photos of traditional  London cafes - many of them lost.  The photos were taken by a local man and there's a little accompanying booklet with information about them.  It was really interesting and sparked a good conversation over lunch.  The Phoenix is in there editor as well as many other urban favourites - quite a few biker cafes etc.  It's only a tiny collection but a nice little thing if you're having your lunch.  Plus it's a fantastic cafe.  In the booklet I learned that that parade of shops is called Electric Parade as it was one of the first to get electricity (much like Electric Avenue I suppose) and that there had been a cafe on that site from the start, around 1900, and that at the time it would have been state of the art due to having electricity.  There was various little snippets of info about the cafes.  It reminded me of some I used to go to as a kid with my parents that are long long gone.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 11, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> The Electric Cafe has a lovely little "exhibition" at the moment of photos of traditional  London cafes - many of them lost.  The photos were taken by a local man and there's a little accompanying booklet with information about them.  It was really interesting and sparked a good conversation over lunch.  The Phoenix is in there editor as well as many other urban favourites - quite a few biker cafes etc.  It's only a tiny collection but a nice little thing if you're having your lunch.  Plus it's a fantastic cafe.  In the booklet I learned that that parade of shops is called Electric Parade as it was one of the first to get electricity (much like Electric Avenue I suppose) and that there had been a cafe on that site from the start, around 1900, and that at the time it would have been state of the art due to having electricity.  There was various little snippets of info about the cafes.  It reminded me of some I used to go to as a kid with my parents that are long long gone.


I've just half an hour ago mentioned to a friend of mine about the Electric Cafe as we were talking about great greasy spoons we've visited over the years. And I was saying I'd never been, so that's the plan this weekend [emoji106]


----------



## madolesance (Dec 11, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> The Electric Cafe has a lovely little "exhibition" at the moment of photos of traditional  London cafes - many of them lost.  The photos were taken by a local man and there's a little accompanying booklet with information about them.  It was really interesting and sparked a good conversation over lunch.  The Phoenix is in there editor as well as many other urban favourites - quite a few biker cafes etc.  It's only tiny but a nice little thing if you're having your lunch.  Plus it's a fantastic cafe.  In the booklet I learned that that parade of shops is called Electric Parade as it was one of the first to get electricity (much like Electric Avenue I suppose) and that there had been a cafe on that site from the start, around 1900, and that at the time it would have been state of the art due to having electricity.  There was various little snippets of info about the cafes.  It reminded me of some I used to go to as a kid with my parents that are long long gone.



I was also in there today admiring all the great cafe pictures. Most of them I have been in and enjoyed some fine food. The Electric cafe is great and the exhibition turned out to a great talking point about loads of local- "my Grandad has a cafe on Coldharbour Lane, plus the barbers next to the cafe is owned by my uncle" type of fantastic conversation.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2014)

madolesance said:


> I was also in there today admiring all the great cafe pictures. Most of them I have been in and enjoyed some fine food. The Electric cafe is great and the exhibition turned out to a great talking point about loads of local- "my Grandad has a cafe on Coldharbour Lane, plus the barbers next to the cafe is owned by my uncle" type of fantastic conversation.



to be honest, that and quite a few "bumping into locals" incidents today reminded me again why I like living here so much.  They all seemed to come back to the Sally Army building today - my youngest and the Electric cafe young'un play together there and then I bumped into one of the Sally Army ladies, herself in Iceland and then outside my kid's school.  I was upset to move up here from Brixton but now I feel really settled.  Plus it's a bloody good cafe with the bonus of being next to the fantastically useful fruit and veg stall...


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> The Electric Cafe has a lovely little "exhibition" at the moment of photos of traditional  London cafes - many of them lost.  The photos were taken by a local man and there's a little accompanying booklet with information about them.  It was really interesting and sparked a good conversation over lunch.  The Phoenix is in there editor as well as many other urban favourites - quite a few biker cafes etc.  It's only a tiny collection but a nice little thing if you're having your lunch.  Plus it's a fantastic cafe.  In the booklet I learned that that parade of shops is called Electric Parade as it was one of the first to get electricity (much like Electric Avenue I suppose) and that there had been a cafe on that site from the start, around 1900, and that at the time it would have been state of the art due to having electricity.  There was various little snippets of info about the cafes.  It reminded me of some I used to go to as a kid with my parents that are long long gone.


The Electric Cafe is a wonderful cafe run by a wonderful person.







http://www.urban75.org/blog/an-afternoon-at-the-electric-elephant-cafe-crampton-street-south-london/


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2014)

editor said:


> The Electric Cafe is a wonderful cafe run by a wonderful person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks lovely too - this Electric cafe is the one in Tulse Hill/West Norwood though.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> that looks lovely too - this Electric cafe is the one in Tulse Hill/West Norwood though.


Ah. Oops!


----------



## clandestino (Dec 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Ah. Oops!



You should come and check out the Electric in WN. It's basic but fantastic, and has a great heart. I'll definitely be popping in to look at this exhibition.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 12, 2014)

Went to the Tulse Hill Tavern for a drink last night. It's what I imagine the inside of The Rosendale to be - kind of posh living room. It was packed, with people that you wonder where they've come from, they certainly didn't look like the people you see walking around TH/WN, or drinking in the Railway or the White Hart. It was all OK enough, we had a nice night, and I'm sure I'll go back, but I didn't feel that sense of finding somewhere that felt a bit like home, which I did when I first went to The Railway. I'd like to go back to The Railway, but last time I went there it was too loud, staff a bit too surly, and the crowd didn't feel like Albert overspill any more. Still, well done to the THT folk for opening a successful pub - the people running it seemed nice - even if it's not really for me.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2014)

clandestino said:


> It's what I imagine the inside of The Rosendale to be - kind of posh living room.


We had our wedding reception at the rosendale, so I can say from experience that you've got it exactly right.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 12, 2014)

If we want to have an Urban Christmas meal there, it's only £50 a head for their festive meal, minimum 10 people. 

Who's in?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2014)

£50!

Including booze?


----------



## Smick (Dec 12, 2014)

My wife was away recently so I went to the Electric Cafe for a Saturday breakfast and the food was marvellous, for a greasy spoon. Not quite the mammoth portions of Castello, but tasted really good.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2014)

tbh.. I looked at Christmas meals on Christmas day in local pubs last year (but maybe Christmas day is different?) and £50 would have been the cheapest.  I think The Commercial was £50 and The Rosendale was £70 (or maybe more?)


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2014)

Smick said:


> My wife was away recently so I went to the Electric Cafe for a Saturday breakfast and the food was marvellous, for a greasy spoon. Not quite the mammoth portions of Castello, but tasted really good.



and really nice chips - I do like proper chips - I'm not too keen on frozen "French fries"


----------



## clandestino (Dec 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> and really nice chips - I do like proper chips - I'm not too keen on frozen "French fries"



hand cut chips as the sign says outside!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2014)

clandestino said:


> hand cut chips as the sign says outside!



exactly!


----------



## Smick (Dec 12, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> and really nice chips - I do like proper chips - I'm not too keen on frozen "French fries"


I have to admit, the chips were particularly good. And the bread they toasted.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 12, 2014)

.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 15, 2014)

Smick said:


> I have to admit, the chips were particularly good. And the bread they toasted.



Went in for a Full English Saturday lunchtime - agree with everything you say - very friendly and lovely chips!  And the little photo exhibition was fun too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 15, 2014)

I find castello too noisy personally. I love the Electric tho. I got for the small breakfast with the fried slice and a cup a for £3.80 it's perfect for me.


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2014)

Every time I see one of the posters taped to various lampposts around the main crossing by the THT asking for help to find a much-loved lost gold ring, I'm tempted to source a sticker showing Gollum and fix it on the notice. But that seems cruel, so I won't. I wonder if ring and owner were ever reunited...


----------



## Smick (Dec 16, 2014)

I've heard that the Indian Palace is to become a pizzeria. Someone on here mentioned that the Village Masala would move up there and the new restaurant would be in the site beside Pricecutter. Not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 16, 2014)

Smick said:


> I've heard that the Indian Palace is to become a pizzeria. Someone on here mentioned that the Village Masala would move up there and the new restaurant would be in the site beside Pricecutter. Not sure if that is still the case.


Yes, they started work on it the other day. Village Masala staying as is.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 16, 2014)

T & P said:


> Every time I see one of the posters taped to various lampposts around the main crossing by the THT asking for help to find a much-loved lost gold ring, I'm tempted to source a sticker showing Gollum and fix it on the notice. But that seems cruel, so I won't. I wonder if ring and owner were ever reunited...



Please do this! And post pictures here


----------



## ringo (Dec 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> We use Saffron for a treat - it's a good bit more expensive than Khan's.  It is notably more fresh though - the sag paneer for example is fresh spinach and tomatoes and paneer - really tasty.  They do a nice starter platter thing too - although it can be a bit soggy by the time it arrives.



We've been using Saffron every week for the last month, loving it, cheers all. Agree about the sag paneer, freshest I've had outside India.

Sunday we had post rave hunger and ordered loads of stuff. The nippers loved the veggie platter and I've been going through all the Nepalese dishes. Had their three star hot Nepalese classic something this time. As mentioned here, their hot is not as hot as a lot of other places, but top marks for taste


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 16, 2014)

ringo said:


> We've been using Saffron every week for the last month, loving it, cheers all. Agree about the sag paneer, freshest I've had outside India.
> 
> Sunday we had post rave hunger and ordered loads of stuff. The nippers loved the veggie platter and I've been going through all the Nepalese dishes. Had their three star hot Nepalese classic something this time. As mentioned here, their hot is not as hot as a lot of other places, but top marks for taste



glad it was good - we stopped ordering there a while back 'cos it went a bit shit - A few other people said the same thing - but sounds like they've got their mojo back - might have to try it again.


----------



## Smick (Dec 16, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Yes, they started work on it the other day. Village Masala staying as is.


Wow, they seem to have done quite a bit of work. La Casa Degli Amici.


----------



## wjh (Dec 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> glad it was good - we stopped ordering there a while back 'cos it went a bit shit - A few other people said the same thing - but sounds like they've got their mojo back - might have to try it again.



Yea, we noticed the same.  The quality of their food really dropped off a few months back, couple of bad orders and we stopped.  Would love them to get back to where they were.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 17, 2014)

Been hardly any marked down food stuff in the CO-OP for the last two weeks. Reckon it is going to the new food bank store in West Norwood.  Increases my food bill but there are needier people than me.


----------



## T & P (Dec 17, 2014)

TBF the reductions at the Coop have always been paltry, so no big loss.


----------



## Smick (Dec 18, 2014)

Is the food bank up at the Feast Church? When I was in there for the Christmas lights being turned on, there was a load of food stockpiled.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 18, 2014)

Smick said:


> Is the food bank up at the Feast Church? When I was in there for the Christmas lights being turned on, there was a load of food stockpiled.



yep... they need volunteers today I think...  but you can also drop off in loads of local places - in particular the schools and children's centres - both my kids' places collect.


----------



## GypsyWings (Dec 19, 2014)

Christmas Dinner in THH £75.00 per head


----------



## Winot (Dec 19, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> Christmas Dinner in THH £75.00 per head



I think that's about the 4th time that's been mentioned on the boards... Is Urban75 on commission?


----------



## clandestino (Dec 19, 2014)

GypsyWings said:


> Christmas Dinner in THH £75.00 per head



It's gone up! It was £50 a head the other week.


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2014)

It's gentrification gone mad.


----------



## Smick (Dec 19, 2014)

Plus 12.5% service charge.

Dishes may contain nuts!

Kids £37.50.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 19, 2014)

Is there nothing that says the awful state our society is in more than the fact that one end of the road there's a food bank and at the other there's a pub doing Xmas dinner for a family of four for £200? For fuck sakes


----------



## Fingers (Dec 20, 2014)

New openers of the launderette opposite castello are nice. They make you a cup of tea or coffee whilst your grundies are spinning


----------



## Smick (Dec 20, 2014)

Is Mr Mohammed gone? He was very professional.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> Is Mr Mohammed gone? He was very professional.



Yeah he retired about three or four weeks ago.  New people are nice.


----------



## Smick (Dec 20, 2014)

Ah right. Good for him. I used to go in before we got the washing machine. I wouldn't exactly have called him friendly, but he ran a good shop.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 29, 2014)

boohoo and I are gonna check out the Tulse Hill hotel for a drink tonight - approx 7:30pm if anyone fancies joining us... discobastard Biddlybee Ms T colacubes RubyToogood han Oula  - only got time to tag a few people and will be out most of today so will have to let anyone interested tag anyone else interested - sorry.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 29, 2014)

we had lunch at the THH day before yesterday.  45 quid inc service for two starters, two mains and one pudding.  No booze.  Food was good (especially the starters and pudding).  It does feel a bit 'Dulwich-y'  though.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 29, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> boohoo and I are gonna check out the Tulse Hill hotel for a drink tonight - approx 7:30pm if anyone fancies joining us... discobastard Biddlybee Ms T colacubes RubyToogood han Oula  - only got time to tag a few people and will be out most of today so will have to let anyone interested tag anyone else interested - sorry.



Sorry - have a prior engagement so can't make it.  Another time though


----------



## discobastard (Dec 29, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> boohoo and I are gonna check out the Tulse Hill hotel for a drink tonight - approx 7:30pm if anyone fancies joining us... discobastard Biddlybee Ms T colacubes RubyToogood han Oula  - only got time to tag a few people and will be out most of today so will have to let anyone interested tag anyone else interested - sorry.


May be over later with a friend, will be sure to come and say hello.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 29, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> boohoo and I are gonna check out the Tulse Hill hotel for a drink tonight - approx 7:30pm if anyone fancies joining us... discobastard Biddlybee Ms T colacubes RubyToogood han Oula  - only got time to tag a few people and will be out most of today so will have to let anyone interested tag anyone else interested - sorry.


Not going to make it I think, need to take it easy still. Have a good evening though.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 30, 2014)

I really want to check it out but lunch chez nous didn't finish until 11 pm!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 30, 2014)

to be fair, it's been beautifully done/decorated/restored - it's very comfortable - and the food did look good and best of all for me - they had Breton cider!  I wanted to move in to the loos, so clean and warm and lovely.    I'd like to be taken there for a treat for dinner one day.

I very much doubt anyone in there had drunk there regularly previously (ourselves included) - it does feel quite bizarre to be sat somewhere so smart on the the Tulse Hill gyratory.


----------



## han (Dec 30, 2014)

Ooh, I'd like to check that out. Sounds nice,for a treat. Thanks for the tag, gaijin - only just seen it.


----------



## Smick (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry to repeat an oft repeated topic, but we had a Saffron this evening and it was sublime. Onion bhaji, chicken hariyo, chicken tikka masala, pilau rice. Beautiful.

Picked it up in person and the man there was dead on. 10% off for pick up and he gave me free bhajis. 

Beer from KC to go with it and between it all, I forgot about today's drive from Co Down, via Dublin - Holyhead.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 5, 2015)

we had a Saffron takeaway on Saturday night.   It was good with a decent amount of heat, but all the curries seemed to be a bit sugar-sweet.  Is this a Nepali thing, because my missus (who comes from a British Gujarati background) was a bit wtf about the sweetness.  Our almost two year old daughter *loved* the pumpkin curry though.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 5, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> we had a Saffron takeaway on Saturday night.   It was good with a decent amount of heat, but all the curries seemed to be a bit sugar-sweet.  Is this a Nepali thing, because my missus (who comes from a British Gujarati background) was a bit wtf about the sweetness.  Our almost two year old daughter *loved* the pumpkin curry though.


I found that their Dhansak is weirdly sweet - not very nice tbh, so if I fancy that I get it from Lal Baag instead.  

Agree they are back on form though.  Had the house chicken curry last night - was very nice, though it seemed quite small.  Have they started using smaller containers or is it my imagination?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 5, 2015)

I had a Gharelu Piro Lamb last night- I thought the containers were quite small as well.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2015)

After reading this I am thinking of getting a Saffron as a last hurrah tonight.  Drool.


----------



## Manter (Jan 5, 2015)

Hmmm, is tempting. 

They have always had different sized containers depending on what you order iirc


----------



## discobastard (Jan 5, 2015)

Ah ok. I must admit I've never had the house curry before, though it had naan or rice included. But it was v small curry wise, so won't be having that again...


----------



## ringo (Jan 5, 2015)

Love Saffron but also have found the portions are too small. Everything has been in the same size container so far -  too small!


----------



## GypsyWings (Jan 7, 2015)

Another great development for West Norwood.

Contracts have been exchanged between Picturehouse Cinemas Ltd & Lambeth council to lease the Nettlefold Halls and turn it into a four-screen cinema, with bar and café. As part of the deal, West Norwood Library will return to the Nettlefold site.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 7, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> <snip> Contracts have been exchanged between Picturehouse Cinemas Ltd & Lambeth council to lease the Nettlefold Halls and turn it into a four-screen cinema, with bar and café. As part of the deal, West Norwood Library will return to the Nettlefold site.


I'll believe it when I see it, and not one second before.


----------



## GypsyWings (Jan 7, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I'll believe it when I see it, and not one second before.


I said the same about the Leisure Centre tbh


----------



## Smick (Jan 7, 2015)

Opening in 2019 or some such rubbish.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 7, 2015)

Smick said:


> Opening in 2019 or some such rubbish.


2221 then


----------



## GypsyWings (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh ye of little faith


----------



## Greebo (Jan 8, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Oh ye of little faith


I never was, until I reached Lambeth.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 10, 2015)

Smick said:


> Opening in 2019 or some such rubbish.



2017 I thought.

I didn't think they'd ever finish the leisure centre, but they did. Now that's out of the way, I'm sure progress on this will be a bit quicker. A lot of the delays on stuff like this are the red tape around planning - once that's dealt with, the building is pretty swift.


----------



## T & P (Jan 11, 2015)

Driving standards were worse than usual this weekend. A young tree at the gyratory near the Ladbrokes has been semi-felled, and further up Christchurch Rd a lampost suffered the same fate.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 12, 2015)

Where can I get a word doc printed in Tulse Hill please


----------



## discobastard (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeera Internet opposite Village Masaleh is where I usually go. They're generally open quite late.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 12, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Jeera Internet opposite Village Masaleh is where I usually go. They're generally open quite late.



Cheers. I live really close to that and I've never even spotted it.

I'm likely to be working on this until the wee hours. I don't suppose you know what time they open in the morning?


----------



## discobastard (Jan 12, 2015)

No but I'm heading home now , will try and find out.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 12, 2015)

discobastard said:


> No but I'm heading home now , will try and find out.



Thank you


----------



## discobastard (Jan 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Thank you


10am - 9pm they say. 

Good luck with it!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 12, 2015)

discobastard said:


> 10am - 9pm they say.
> 
> Good luck with it!



Thanks again


----------



## T & P (Jan 15, 2015)

THT are having a Burns night extravaganza including a variety of single malt Scotchs that come with the meal. But at forty quid I'm unlikely to take part.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 15, 2015)

Tulse Hill Tavern. It's hot in there innit?

Is it me or are the staff a bit slack? All very polite and such, but they're not in any kind of hurry. The tall bald beard man is a little abrupt at times. The little wispy Belle and Sebastian daydreamy french girl just sort of floats around looking vague and beautiful...don't do much else. There's a chunky young chap, he tries his best I think.

It also smells of baby poo at times. Having the baby changing room in the main bar contributes to this I guess.

I had a burger in there. It was very nice. Dunno why it has to be served on a bit of wood. A plate will suffice. And salt and pepper in a salt and pepper pot will do. I don't want a little finger bowl to share with my fellow diners.

They play some good music in there, but it's mostly inaudible, reduced to a simple whisper in the aether. I feel deaf when I'm in there, but that could be all the noisy kids that the entitled parents allow to leg it about the place likes it's a race circuit.

Where did all those people come from? I've never seen any of them ever before. Is there a place where they have been sheltering themselves waiting for the day Tulse Hill would provide them with somewhere they could go and feel safe?

I'm a bit grumpy today. Does it show?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tulse Hill Tavern. It's hot in there innit?
> 
> Is it me or are the staff a bit slack? All very polite and such, but they're not in any kind of hurry. The tall bald beard man is a little abrupt at times. The little wispy Belle and Sebastian daydreamy french girl just sort of floats around looking vague and beautiful...don't do much else. There's a chunky young chap, he tries his best I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 15, 2015)

Not even a plate...just a slice of tree.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 15, 2015)

incomplete without faux bucket of chips to one side


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 15, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> incomplete without faux bucket of chips to one side



fucking plant pot of chips


----------



## T & P (Jan 15, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Where did all those people come from? I've never seen any of them ever before. Is there a place where they have been sheltering themselves waiting for the day Tulse Hill would provide them with somewhere they could go and feel safe?


 Herne Hill.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 15, 2015)

T & P said:


> Herne Hill.



Thought they smelt funny..


----------



## billythefish (Jan 15, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tulse Hill Tavern. It's hot in there innit?
> 
> Is it me or are the staff a bit slack? All very polite and such, but they're not in any kind of hurry. The tall bald beard man is a little abrupt at times. The little wispy Belle and Sebastian daydreamy french girl just sort of floats around looking vague and beautiful...don't do much else. There's a chunky young chap, he tries his best I think.
> 
> ...


I had my first night there before Christmas. There was a bloke with a full-on WW I Kitchener style moustache wearing a waistcoat, braces and a tweed tie. He can't have been more than 25. I was about to advise him how distressed I was by his appearance (I wanted to ask why he was dressing like my Grandfather and whether he had filled his pants with fear while being a rear gunner in a night-bomber, or whether he was perhaps more scared of the threat of "affordable housing" in his neighbourhood), when my friends arrived. The beer was good and not overpriced, so we lasted for two rounds before decanting to the Railway where there was an excellent Ska DJ.


----------



## Smick (Jan 16, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Where did all those people come from? I've never seen any of them ever before. Is there a place where they have been sheltering themselves waiting for the day Tulse Hill would provide them with somewhere they could go and feel safe?
> 
> ?



I met an American woman who lives locally and told me just that. She had been waiting and waiting for the THH to open and now it is great to have it. She was sitting with two other American ladies, drinking wine, while their kids amused themselves on an iPad.

A very nice lady, all the same.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2015)

Ipad = very expensive dummy!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 16, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ipad = very expensive dummy!




They make their own mayo. That alone gets my vote. The stupid thing with the place is the £10.00 minimum when paying by card. It's unfair and prices people out. What if you just want a pint or a cuppa when sitting alone to read the paper? I'd leave and go up the road.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They make their own mayo. That alone gets my vote. The stupid thing with the place is the £10.00 minimum when paying by card. It's unfair and prices people out. What if you just want a pint or a cuppa when sitting alone to read the paper? I'd leave and go up the road.


Totally agree re the £10 thing. I spent about £9.70 the other day and was told I couldn't use my card. Idiots.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They make their own mayo. That alone gets my vote. The stupid thing with the place is the £10.00 minimum when paying by card. It's unfair and prices people out. What if you just want a pint or a cuppa when sitting alone to read the paper? I'd leave and go up the road.



Keeps the urchins and the proles away....

....they're already up the road.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Totally agree re the £10 thing. I spent about £9.70 the other day and was told I couldn't use my card. Idiots.



£9.70 - what did you get? Some crisps and a bottle of pop?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2015)

I think we need more pizza options in the area. There's just not enough choice right now.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 16, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> £9.70 - what did you get? Some crisps and a bottle of pop?


Bottle of brown ale and a pickled egg.  Had to take my flat cap off before they'd serve me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Bottle of brown ale and a pickled egg.  Had to take my flat cap off before they'd serve me.



I'd have thunk the flat cap was all the rage in there...they wouldn't serve me one day cos I was too clean shaven, and lacked in tweed.


----------



## Smick (Jan 16, 2015)

It's bloody stupid if they prefer to have £9.70 rattling round their till which they later have to count, store in a safe and bring to the bank, rather than taking a debit card which cuts all that out.

Anyway the post office bank machine opposite does fivers, if anyone wants a coffee and nothing else.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2015)

Smick said:


> It's bloody stupid if they prefer to have £9.70 rattling round their till which they later have to count, store in a safe and bring to the bank, rather than taking a debit card which cuts all that out.
> 
> Anyway the post office bank machine opposite does fivers, if anyone wants a coffee and nothing else.



They said it is company policy...

...is it the same in their other alco-creches?


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2015)

Smick said:


> I met an American woman who lives locally and told me just that. She had been waiting and waiting for the THH to open and now it is great to have it. She was sitting with two other American ladies, drinking wine, while their kids amused themselves on an iPad.
> 
> A very nice lady, all the same.



An American in Tulse Hill: the unlikely sequel to Gene Kelly's 1951 Hollywood musical, coming soon to a screen near you.

How we have moved in the world


----------



## wjh (Jan 16, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think we need more pizza options in the area. There's just not enough choice right now.



What happened to Pizza Godfather?  When they first opened the pizza was good, cheese was decent.  Last time I ordered something horrible turned up,  with what I think they call cheese analogue,  put me right off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2015)

wjh said:


> What happened to Pizza Godfather?  When they first opened the pizza was good, cheese was decent.  Last time I ordered something horrible turned up,  with what I think they call cheese analogue,  put me right off.



Another formaggio supplier made them an offer they couldn't refuse...


----------



## leanderman (Jan 16, 2015)

Going to try TH HOTEL food for my birthday next week. Then the Crown. A South Circular spectacular

(Edited)


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2015)

The 'Tavern' is no more. If you were familiar with it, you might be in for a surprise when you walk in...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2015)

The Tavern food was a bag of pork scratchings and a line of shit coke.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2015)

Now you have to stand in a line for a shit coke


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Another formaggio supplier made them an offer they couldn't refuse...



And the old supplier is swimming with the anchovies.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 16, 2015)

T & P said:


> The 'Tavern' is no more. If you were familiar with it, you might be in for a surprise when you walk in...



My mistake. I've been in. Good beer selection. Inconsistent staff.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm waiting for the new Italian restaurant to open - wonder what it's going to be like?


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2015)

Police round again tonight- another house in our road burgled.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> Police round again tonight- another house in our road burgled.



In this road, the key factors are high hedges and single-locked front doors in a converted house


----------



## Smick (Jan 16, 2015)

Should we double lock our door from the inside as we sleep?

We do the snib but leave the second lock open. We always lock both when we go out.

What do you think leanderman


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> Police round again tonight- another house in our road burgled.


We got burgled in December... days after the police had put a flyer through the letterbox saying they had intelligence about burglars eyeing up the area. At least they caught one of the cunts...


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2015)

They got in round the back of this house, climbed over the fence. None of the houses on this street have nicely trimmed hedges at the front, there are quite a few with shopping trollies in the front garden....!

Apparently passports were stolen so I suspect the culprits may well be caught


----------



## leanderman (Jan 16, 2015)

Smick said:


> Should we double lock our door from the inside as we sleep?
> 
> We do the snib but leave the second lock open. We always lock both when we go out.
> 
> What do you think leanderman



Both when out. One when in (with a slide chain bolt thing as a second defence).

The double locking issue is one for houses converted into flats. Burglars force a single Yale - the resident failing to use the Chubb - and then have access to two or three flats, usually in daytime.

Though - now you mention it - my neighbour, when we moved here in 2006, questioned my one-lock policy.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2015)

My favourite burglary on this road came last summer:

A guy jumps a back fence from the Tulse Hill estate, clears four side fences to grab a £1k bicycle, throws it over that fifth back fence, gets back to the first garden only to be spotted and challenged but, after successfully claiming he was simply fleeing his girlfriend's father who had caught them in flagrante, is allowed to escape!


----------



## Twattor (Jan 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> My favourite burglary on this road came last summer:
> 
> A guy jumps a back fence from the Tulse Hill estate, clears four side fences to grab a £1k bicycle, throws it over that fifth back fence, gets back to the first garden only to be spotted and challenged but, after successfully claiming he was simply fleeing his girlfriend's father who had caught them in flagrante, is allowed to escape!



would it still have been your favourite had it been your bike?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2015)

Twattor said:


> would it still have been your favourite had it been your bike?



True. But you might admire the thief's ability to turn around a difficult situation.


----------



## Smick (Jan 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They said it is company policy...
> 
> ...is it the same in their other alco-creches?


I was in the Hatchet at Mansion House last night, one of the best pubs in zone 1, and they said as much to me there as well.

It is owned by Greene King too.

I went to get something done (purposefully vague so he can't be identified by HMRC) in West Norwood recently and the guy told me it would be a tenner. I asked if I could pay by card and he said that I could, but he'd have to put it through the books so would have to charge me an extra £2 to cover the VAT. Fair enough.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2015)

The Albert is Greene King and it's £5 minimum for cards.  And if it's under £5 they'll let you pay if you get cashback.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2015)

The Albert is the hippy commune of Greene King boozers


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2015)

Smick said:


> I was in the Hatchet at Mansion House last night, one of the best pubs in zone 1, and they said as much to me there as well.
> 
> It is owned by Greene King too.
> 
> I went to get something done (purposefully vague so he can't be identified by HMRC) in West Norwood recently and the guy told me it would be a tenner. I asked if I could pay by card and he said that I could, but he'd have to put it through the books so would have to charge me an extra £2 to cover the VAT. Fair enough.



£2 for the liberty of being cash free...

Clash free

Stay free


----------



## technical (Jan 17, 2015)

Went in the THH today for first time. It's good , didn't eat but excellent range of beer. Seems expensive -probably on a par with extra social. Something of a beard overload though


----------



## Maharani (Jan 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Keeps the urchins and the proles away....
> 
> ....they're already up the road.


 Yeah funnily enough there are no proles in the Tulse. Maybe we should spread the word around Tulse Hill. Less  buggies,more proles


----------



## discobastard (Jan 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They make their own mayo. That alone gets my vote. The stupid thing with the place is the £10.00 minimum when paying by card. It's unfair and prices people out. What if you just want a pint or a cuppa when sitting alone to read the paper? I'd leave and go up the road.


PAid by card this evening for £9.75. No problem. Second time i went up to the same barmaid and  another one sidled up and said it wasn't £10 minimum. I asked why and one of the them said 'I suspect it's because they want people to spend more money. Mentioned that people had been moaning about it and why if I spent two x £9.75 (glass of cava and a pint of bitter) I was being penalised.  IvE just spent nearly 20 quid buy I didn't want to start oA tab. Why for the sake of of 25p are you making things difficult for me, I can easily go elsewhere. They kind of got it but I Reckon if you cause a fuss they're roll over and take your money by card. Their other argument was that lots of other bars do it , but that's no reason for you to do it. The staff. I was speaking to kind of got iT. Whether it makes a differences is another matter,

I can understand a £5 limit but when two alcoholic drinks come to around £7.50 (two pints of bitter, why would you want to turn that money away?


----------



## Smick (Jan 18, 2015)

discobastard said:


> PAid by card this evening for £9.75. No problem. Second time i went up to the same barmaid and  another one sidled up and said it wasn't £10 minimum. I asked why and one of the them said 'I suspect it's because they want people to spend more money. Mentioned that people had been moaning about it and why if I spent two x £9.75 (glass of cava and a pint of bitter) I was being penalised.  IvE just spent nearly 20 quid buy I didn't want to start oA tab. Why for the sake of of 25p are you making things difficult for me, I can easily go elsewhere. They kind of got it but I Reckon if you cause a fuss they're roll over and take your money by card. Their other argument was that lots of other bars do it , but that's no reason for you to do it. The staff. I was speaking to kind of got iT. Whether it makes a differences is another matter,
> 
> I can understand a £5 limit but when two alcoholic drinks come to around £7.50 (two pints of bitter, why would you want to turn that money away?


 Tell them that you have no money other than the debit card so they may as well put the pint back in the keg. They'll soon take your card then.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 20, 2015)

Went there the other Friday and got stung for £5.50 for a pint of 'craft' beer. It was 7.5%, but needless to say it was my last one I bought there.

It was alrite in there but pretty boring. when I went to the bar, there wasn't anyone behind the bar, on a Friday night, they were too busy rushing around the restaurant bit.

Basically, I think its shit and wont be going back in a hurry.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2015)

Sunday around 6pm it was packed in there....then at 7.15pm it just emptied and by 7.30pm it was just me in there...

Staff are becoming more and more frustratingly slow. I suspect they do a lot of group hugs and trim each other's beards.


----------



## Smick (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Sunday around 6pm it was packed in there....then at 7.15pm it just emptied and by 7.30pm it was just me in there...
> 
> Staff are becoming more and more frustratingly slow. I suspect they do a lot of group hugs and trim each other's beards.



The roast dinner smelled good though...


----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2015)

What's with all of the mod roundels being used by estate agents in the area? Maybe they think it makes them look hip...


----------



## hilit (Jan 20, 2015)

THH got 4 stars in the Time out this week for their food + one article in the Metro yesterday. Hope its not going to bring lots of wankers at the weekend.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2015)

hilit said:


> THH got 4 stars in the Time out this week for their food + one article in the Metro yesterday. Hope its not going to bring lots of wankers at the weekend.


I think it's already too late...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2015)

hilit said:


> THH got 4 stars in the Time out this week for their food + one article in the Metro yesterday. Hope its not going to bring lots of wankers at the weekend.



what do you mean 'going to' ??????????????????


----------



## discobastard (Jan 20, 2015)

And how will people know that I'm a long term resident and not one of the wankers?  

Actually, don't answer that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2015)

It's still a nice place to go and sit quietly for a pint. Couldn't ever imagine a 'night out' there, but it serves as somewhere else to sit and have a bit of peace between the ever declining White Hart (currently being managed and run by children like some weird Lord of Flies type of experiment!) and the Railway.

What with Knowles due in the future there will finally be lots of choice in the area.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> And how will people know that I'm a long term resident and not one of the wankers?
> 
> Actually, don't answer that.



The smell of old Tulse Hill is instantly apparent.


----------



## hilit (Jan 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> what do you mean 'going to' ??????????????????


 well I just remember when the Brockwell Lido was a peaceful place and then it was advertised in the newspapers and now it is mob during the summer so I suppose I don't really want Tulse Hill to become this trendy place like Hackney ect.. where all the trendy people coming for ciabatta with squail egg or whatever posh food during the weekend.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 20, 2015)

The Lido was always mobbed on hot days.  It's still peaceful on anything but the sunniest/hottest days in general.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 21, 2015)

Clarke Kent in the co op has had some weird spiky goth face piercings.

In other news Castelos is having some kind of makeover.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Clarke Kent in the co op has had some weird spiky goth face piercings.



I love that guy. I'm sad I haven't seen his new piercings. Where on his face are they?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Clarke Kent in the co op has had some weird spiky goth face piercings.
> 
> In other news Castelos is having some kind of makeover.



Yes, they decided to dig out the concrete flooring while not taking stock of the fact that their furniture wasn't covered with dust sheets, henceforth they are pillocks.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's still a nice place to go and sit quietly for a pint. Couldn't ever imagine a 'night out' there, but it serves as somewhere else to sit and have a bit of peace between the ever declining White Hart (currently being managed and run by children like some weird Lord of Flies type of experiment!) and the Railway.
> 
> What with Knowles due in the future there will finally be lots of choice in the area.



It's nice to be able to mix it up a bit in our hood. I'm hoping for great things at Knowles but you just can't get the staff...no more young hipsters or old ones at that. Perlease


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I love that guy. I'm sad I haven't seen his new piercings. Where on his face are they?



In his lips.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yes, they decided to dig out the concrete flooring while not taking stock of the fact that their furniture wasn't covered with dust sheets, henceforth they are pillocks.



Furniture was gone yesterday. As was the floor.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 22, 2015)

That time out blurb for the THH was cringeworthy, and average price for a meal with drinks for 2 apparently £85?! sod that


----------



## Maharani (Jan 22, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> That time out blurb for the THH was cringeworthy, and average price for a meal with drinks for 2 apparently £85?! sod that


Crickey


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> That time out blurb for the THH was cringeworthy, and average price for a meal with drinks for 2 apparently £85?! sod that


WTF? How on earth can it cost that much in a pub?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 22, 2015)

editor said:


> WTF? How on earth can it cost that much in a pub?


Cos they make their own mayo!! To be fair I haven't eaten in their restaurant yet and at those prices I doubt I will. It's always packed at weekends and evenings though. Obviously these people have money to burn.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/tulse-hill-hotel


----------



## Maharani (Jan 22, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/tulse-hill-hotel


You beat me. I was just going to paste. Glad they do carafes. I was wondering if they did the other night...

The review is very short...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 22, 2015)

Id rather go to Castello and get two Jumbo English breakfasts for £12, and two Superbocks for £3.60


----------



## Maharani (Jan 22, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Id rather go to Castello and get two Jumbo English breakfasts for £12, and two Superbocks for £3.60


You'll have to wait for them to replace the floor and dust down the furniture


----------



## Smick (Jan 22, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> That time out blurb for the THH was cringeworthy, and average price for a meal with drinks for 2 apparently £85?! sod that


I'm not sure it would cost that much unless you are drinking pricey bottles of wine and having starters and desserts.

When I went, we *brought *the kids, so there were four of us, although the youngest fella just sucked on a few chips. We got the chicken and a few side dishes. There was enough food for all of us. I had a few pints and my wife had a glass of wine. I think it came to somewhere around £50. Not cheap, and I won't be rushing to do it every week, but it certainly wasn't £85 for two.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 22, 2015)

More chitter chatter...the new Italian which use to house the old not so good Indian, up the way from The Village has hit a few walls with Lambeth...quelle surprise. They will be opening soon though I hope. I just wish the signage was a bit prettier.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2015)

Smick said:


> When I went, *we bought the kids*,



Wow!  That's quite a menu!  Slow roasted 2 year old with a side of jus de toddler?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> jus de toddler?


Eww


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2015)

editor said:


> WTF? How on earth can it cost that much in a pub?



http://www.tulsehillhotel.com/_/menus/dinner-menu-tulse-hill-hotel.pdf

Pick any two starters, mains, sides and desserts plus a bottle of wine and it could v easily come to £85.  That *is* the fayne dayning menu though.  I had a pork and apple sandwich with chips the other day for about £9.  It was more than enough.  And the ale is cheaper (and nicer) than it is in the Railway.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> More chitter chatter...the new Italian which use to house the old not so good Indian, up the way from The Village has hit a few walls with Lambeth...quelle surprise. They will be opening soon though I hope. I just wish the signage was a bit prettier.


I am remaining determinedly optimistic about this   And they are a friendly bunch if nothing else.  Agree re the signage though, it's a bit 1982..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I am remaining determinedly optimistic about this   And they are a friendly bunch if nothing else.  Agree re the signage though, it's a bit 1982..



You!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2015)

It is a bit naff but sometimes those are the best kind of places and hopefully means realistic prices.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

Fine dining in Tulse Hill!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Agree re the signage though, it's a bit 1982..



Signage got so much better in 83.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> It is a bit naff but sometimes those are the best kind of places and hopefully means realistic prices.



Yep, they is gonna wanna see real money...


----------



## Smick (Jan 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Wow!  That's quite a menu!  Slow roasted 2 year old with a side of jus de toddler?


Stupid slidy mobile text entry!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> It is a bit naff but sometimes those are the best kind of places and hopefully means realistic prices.


Agreed but it's still naff


----------



## leanderman (Jan 22, 2015)

Smick said:


> I'm not sure it would cost that much unless you are drinking pricey bottles of wine and having starters and desserts.
> 
> When I went, we *brought *the kids, so there were four of us, although the youngest fella just sucked on a few chips. We got the chicken and a few side dishes. There was enough food for all of us. I had a few pints and my wife had a glass of wine. I think it came to somewhere around £50. Not cheap, and I won't be rushing to do it every week, but it certainly wasn't £85 for two.



Going to try TH Hotel tonight. Any strong recommendations? Sharing plates?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Going to try TH Hotel tonight. Any strong recommendations? Sharing plates?



I had a burger in there which was good. The ribs look great too. Fuck eating a pigs tail. It looks like a baked banana....full of swine spunk!

The bar menu is better than the 'fine dining' menu IMO.


----------



## ringo (Jan 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fuck eating a pigs tail. It looks like a baked banana....full of swine spunk!



Did that even make sense in your head?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

ringo said:


> Did that even make sense in your head?



That's my inner food critic talking...


----------



## Winot (Jan 22, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Going to try TH Hotel tonight. Any strong recommendations? Sharing plates?



Happy birthday!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2015)

Smick said:


> Stupid slidy mobile text entry!



made me chuckle - and wonder if they'd do part exchange on a nice meal out...


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I had a burger in there which was good. The ribs look great too.



The ribs are indeed good, and pretty generous.  But not as good as the Brazas legend.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

discobastard said:


> The ribs are indeed good, and pretty generous.  But not as good as the Brazas legend.



watched a geezer in a crisp, white, cotton shirt trying to eat them without making a mess they other day....very entertaining.


----------



## Smick (Jan 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That's my inner food critic talking...


I've got to admit it, you have a way with words. Jay Rayner could learn a thing or two off you.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

Jay Rayner can slurp my cauliflower soup!!!


----------



## Smick (Jan 22, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Going to try TH Hotel tonight. Any strong recommendations? Sharing plates?


Out the back I've had the rotisserie chicken one night and roast beef another. Both were great.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

Smick said:


> Out the back I've had the rotisserie chicken one night and roast beef another. Both were great.



Show off


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2015)

I haven't been in yet, which is a little silly as I live just up the road....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2015)

Manter said:


> I haven't been in yet, which is a little silly as I live just up the road....



They should come to you really....


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2015)

if only


----------



## leanderman (Jan 22, 2015)

It's heaving. Quite a smart crowd. Manicured dogs. Gingham shirts. Blondery etc.


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2015)

nowt wrong with blondery


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2015)

(and happy birthday)


----------



## Smick (Jan 22, 2015)

What is Blondery?


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2015)

a good thing


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2015)

Bet there's some pretty awesome dentistry work too. Lots of big shiny teeth. And Superdry.


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2015)

Those are all bad things


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2015)

though maybe I should go to a dentist and see about the shiny teeth….


----------



## ash (Jan 22, 2015)

All legs and hair I suspect


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2015)

Manter said:


> Those are all bad things


I'm with you Manter. Right with you.


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2015)

ash said:


> All legs and hair I suspect


Leanderman's wife is quite leggy.  And gorgeous.  Not blonde though.


----------



## ash (Jan 22, 2015)

Manter said:


> Leanderman's wife is quite leggy.  And gorgeous.  Not blonde though.


Is she hairy though?


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2015)

ash said:


> Is she hairy though?


not from memory……  

though I didn't check *that* closely…..


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2015)

We need a full on Urban THT takeover one night.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 23, 2015)

Excellent food,  and aforementioned bearded hipster gave us birthday drinks[emoji3] (he claims he is pre-hipster, five years of hispidity)


----------



## Smick (Jan 23, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Excellent food,  and aforementioned bearded hipster gave us birthday drinks[emoji3] (he claims he is pre-hipster, five years of hispidity)


What did you have?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> What did you have?



Gurnard then sirloin chop.


----------



## Winot (Jan 23, 2015)

I thought I was pretty fluent in Restauranto, but haven't got a clue what Giovanna or Marcon & bandaritas are.  In fact the latter sounds like a mariachi band.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2015)

ash said:


> All legs and hair I suspect


Also not a bad thing.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2015)

Winot said:


> I thought I was pretty fluent in Restauranto, but haven't got a clue what Giovanna or Marcon & bandaritas are.  In fact the latter sounds like a mariachi band.


They have banderitas too in the nibbles bit at the top. And Marcona almonds which may or may not be the same as marcon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2015)

yes.. they've spelled it wrong (banderitas) in the main section.  A google suggests they're tortilla pancakey type things.  Someone needs to go and eat them and find out.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. they've spelled it wrong (banderitas) in the main section.  A google suggests they're tortilla pancakey type things.  Someone needs to go and eat them and find out.


I have a vague memory we've discussed this before and they may be small meaty things


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2015)

Manter said:


> I have a vague memory we've discussed this before and they may be small meaty things



we did discuss something else on their menu I think - but I didn't think it was these (unless it was a discussion I wasn't in).  It'll be in this thread somewhere I expect... argh  it's going to annoy me now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2015)

this is the discussion I was thinking of..



gaijingirl said:


> I looked it up when you first posted and it appears to be both - meat (cecina) and fried bready stuff, ceccina - more commonly known as farinata di cecci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## discobastard (Jan 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> we did discuss something else on their menu I think - but I didn't think it was these (unless it was a discussion I wasn't in).  It'll be in this thread somewhere I expect... argh  it's going to annoy me now.


I asked them but my memory fails me. I vaguely remember them saying something about little pickley things on sticks. 

The Marcona almonds are those sweet glazed ones with a touch of Chili spice, and they are very good indeed!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2015)

Well we're certainly all learning stuff anyways


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 23, 2015)

A Tulse Hill and West Norwood Business Improvement District is next up on the radar of Lambeth Council.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## Smick (Jan 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. they've spelled it wrong (banderitas) in the main section.  A google suggests they're tortilla pancakey type things.  Someone needs to go and eat them and find out.


Go round, order some, eat them and then refuse to pay due to their spelling mistake.

anyway, leanderman 's birthday dinner  sounds right up my street.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I asked them but my memory fails me. I vaguely remember them saying something about little pickley things on sticks.
> 
> The Marcona almonds are those sweet glazed ones with a touch of Chili spice, and they are very good indeed!


I thought that's what they might be but I know them as pinxtos.

Anyway, went for lunch today and had the ribs which were very good. My companions had the burger which they also enjoyed. There was a small hiccup in that we were charged nearly £10 for three pints of lime and soda but that was reduced to £1.20 when I queried it.

I liked it. I also witnessed a dog being banned from the pub. Basically a chap came in with an enormous Rottweiler which he could barely control and which immediately began behaving very aggressively towards our beautifully behaved and friendly Labrador retriever.  He really would have attacked her if he'd managed to break free and the owner was struggling to hold him. We thought we would have to leave but the barman politely asked the guy to go and told him he couldn't bring the dog to the pub again. The guy left without a murmur, luckily. The barman then told us the dog had tried to attack another, small dog on a previous occasion.  I thought they dealt with the situation perfectly. And also, don't have an aggressive dog which you can't control!


----------



## Smick (Jan 23, 2015)

So everyone is quite positive with the TH Hotel then. Staff, food and ale. I know it's expensive, but eating and drinking out generally is and when I've no money,I don't do it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I thought that's what they might be but I know them as pinxtos.



I've only had pinxtos (in the Basque country, Bilbao in my case - or Pinchos in other bits of Northern Spain where I lived for a while) as tapas like things but on sticks - not necessarily pickled though - could be anything.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2015)

fuck it - i'm tempted to actually find out now...


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> fuck it - i'm tempted to actually find out now...


I think they have got the name slightly wrong. Banderillas are olives, onions and gherkins on sticks. I've had them in Spain.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I think they have got the name slightly wrong. Banderillos are olives, onions and gherkins on sticks. I've had them in Spain.



just called them, I couldn't take it any longer.. they are onions and gherkins on sticks so I think you're right about them spelling the name wrong.. it's banderillas - not pinxtos or banderitos (although of course you could have them as a subset of pinxtos I guess!).


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2015)

anyway - they'd better be some special pickled onions for £7.50 'cos they do some nice ones up the road in the Knights Hill chipper for a fraction of the price... 

I would still quite like to get taken to the THH for dinner some time mind...


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> anyway - they'd better be some special pickled onions for £7.50 'cos they do some nice ones up the road in the Knights Hill chipper for a fraction of the price...
> 
> I would still quite like to get taken to the THH for dinner some time mind...


75p for one on its own, apparently. Bargain!


----------



## leanderman (Jan 23, 2015)

Wine list pretty decent too. I especially liked the 500ml carafe options, which meant we could have red and white for different mains without spending too much.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> just called them, I couldn't take it any longer.. they are onions and gherkins on sticks so I think you're right about them spelling the name wrong.. it's banderillas - not pinxtos or banderitos (although of course you could have them as a subset of pinxtos I guess!).


That's the badgers.  Impressed with your dedication to the advancement of our collective bar snack knowledge management!


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Wine list pretty decent too. I especially liked the 500ml carafe options, which meant we could have red and white for different mains without spending too much.



Sounds great. Next on our list. Going to The Major in Cla'am tonight for Mrs W's birthday.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2015)

discobastard said:


> That's the badgers.  Impressed with your dedication to the advancement of our collective bar snack knowledge management!



Doubtless it will all come in useful at some pub quiz soon.... speaking of which..???


----------



## Ms T (Jan 24, 2015)

Winot said:


> Sounds great. Next on our list. Going to The Major in Cla'am tonight for Mrs W's birthday.


Do you mean The Manor? Supposed to be amazing.


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Do you mean The Manor? Supposed to be amazing.



Yep. Damn phone. 

Haven't even been to the Dairy but caught wind of this place before Christmas and got a Sat night booking.


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2015)

Thameslink is completely and utterly borked. They 'can't guarantee' any services to London..... Avoid avoid avoid


----------



## Smick (Jan 26, 2015)

Manter said:


> Thameslink is completely and utterly borked. They 'can't guarantee' any services to London..... Avoid avoid avoid


I'm so glad I took today off. It's unbearable at the best of times.


----------



## ringo (Jan 26, 2015)

Home with a poorly nipper so missing the train nightmare. If she asks me to fast forward the adverts/fetch sweets/if it's OK to just dance a little bit one more time I'll be wishing I was stuck on a train though [emoji36]


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2015)

omg.. the "fast forward the adverts" request...  DO IT YOURSELF!

I feel your pain.


----------



## Smick (Jan 26, 2015)

I see that new shutters have been put up at Norwood Travel. Bright green ones. Maybe they're ready to do something with the place.


----------



## Smick (Jan 26, 2015)

ringo said:


> Home with a poorly nipper so missing the train nightmare. If she asks me to fast forward the adverts/fetch sweets/if it's OK to just dance a little bit one more time I'll be wishing I was stuck on a train though [emoji36]





gaijingirl said:


> omg.. the "fast forward the adverts" request...  DO IT YOURSELF!
> 
> I feel your pain.


Not sure what ages your kids are, but I cancelled Sky and now if it's not on Cbeebies or CBBC, they're not allowed to watch it. I don't think the elder one knows the number for Channel 5, and I won't be telling her as it seems to be a non-stop advert punctuated with Peppa Pig.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2015)

Smick said:


> Not sure what ages your kids are, but I cancelled Sky and now if it's not on Cbeebies or CBBC, they're not allowed to watch it. I don't think the elder one knows the number for Channel 5, and I won't be telling her as it seems to be a non-stop advert punctuated with Peppa Pig.



we don't have anything but Cbeebies/CBBC (they don't watch TV in the mornings really so very rarely catch Channel 5) but we did record loads of films over Christmas on freeview, so they watch those, which is where the adverts come in.


----------



## ringo (Jan 26, 2015)

Mine are 5 and 11. I recorded episodes of my little pony for her. They're short and with ads so she was demanding assistance every few minutes. Reached my limit petty quickly, now she wants to go to school [emoji35] [emoji3]


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2015)

Fuck Thameslink! Just missed an important appointment in Farringdon cos all the trains are fucked due to flooding.

Anyone know if the disruption is likely to be sorted by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2015)

Sounds like a tricky leak and flood. I wouldn't put money on it.
Keep an eye on http://www.thameslinkrailway.com/your-journey/live-running-thameslink/ for updates


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Sounds like a tricky leak and flood. I wouldn't put money on it.
> Keep an eye on http://www.thameslinkrailway.com/your-journey/live-running-thameslink/ for updates



Thanks for link


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fuck Thameslink! Just missed an important appointment in Farringdon cos all the trains are fucked due to flooding.
> 
> Anyone know if the disruption is likely to be sorted by tomorrow morning.


I had a shit journey in (ended up walking from Peckham) and am having a 'mare home. Looks like more of the same tomorrow


----------



## Smick (Jan 26, 2015)

On Friday, instead of walking all the way to Elephant, I went to Borough as London Underground were accepting tickets on reasonable journeys.

The guy produces a document saying that as Borough isn't on Thameslink, I can't board there. 

That's hardly very reasonable, is it?


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2015)

Smick said:


> On Friday, instead of walking all the way to Elephant, I went to Borough as London Underground were accepting tickets on reasonable journeys.
> 
> The guy produces a document saying that as Borough isn't on Thameslink, I can't board there.
> 
> That's hardly very reasonable, is it?


that's rubbish- the sign up today said tube, buses, southern etc


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2015)

are people walking because buses are overcrowded due to the trains being up the spout?


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> are people walking because buses are overcrowded due to the trains being up the spout?


and because a train to peckham (which is as far as I got) then a brisk walk is 1000x nicer than a rush hour bus through Brixton!
C had bus nightmare when he left…. all full, drivers being arsey etc


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2015)

yes.. just asking because I need to get to Elephant on Thursday for something that requires me to look pretty smart, so if it's all shit then it'll be bicycle and a visit to some kind of coffee shop with a decent loo to smarten myself up.


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. just asking because I need to get to Elephant on Thursday for something that requires me to look pretty smart, so if it's all shit then it'll be bicycle and a visit to some kind of coffee shop with a decent loo to smarten myself up.


should be better by then.  They were saying they expected them to be sorted tomorrow, then that it was taking longer than planned…. but should't (please?!) still be borked Thursday?!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2015)

Manter said:


> should be better by then.  They were saying they expected them to be sorted tomorrow, then that it was taking longer than planned…. but should't (please?!) still be borked Thursday?!



gah. should have said Wednesday - but your post is encouraging.. would be good to be back on track by then.


----------



## Manter (Jan 26, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> gah. should have said Wednesday - but your post is encouraging.. would be good to be back on track by then.


yes!  today was a 'mare and I missed a meeting with a v grumpy person too


----------



## Smick (Jan 27, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. just asking because I need to get to Elephant on Thursday for something that requires me to look pretty smart, so if it's all shit then it'll be bicycle and a visit to some kind of coffee shop with a decent loo to smarten myself up.


It won't be the quickest journey you've ever made, but if you get a 415 from Hardel Rise, you'll be first on, can go upstairs and get a seat.


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2015)

Thameslink is allegedly fixed this morning....


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2015)

All the signs appear to have actual train times on them, with destinations north of the river. Promising.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 27, 2015)

Hurrah...


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2015)

I was so excited about being in the office before 8 (!) I forgot to update you. I am sure you were all on tenterhooks.... It's fine today and works as it should


----------



## ringo (Jan 27, 2015)

The TV screens at the entrance to Tulse Hill this morning still said trains would not be stopping at Farringdon, but the platform signs showed all stations. I got on anyway and it was a few minutes late but stopped everywhere. Nearly said good service, but I'll stick to normal service has been resumed


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 27, 2015)

I got the 8.58, which arrived at 9.01. Just made my connection at Kings X.

All the TV screens in the ticket office were down at the that time. There really are too many people for the amount of trains these days. It's a proper scrap to get on a carriage...


----------



## grosun (Jan 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There really are too many people for the amount of trains these days. It's a proper scrap to get on a carriage...


^ this!

Does anyone know if there's any financial incentive for the rail companies to run less overcrowded services? Surely there should be some level of crowdedness which incurs penalties (& that level should be less than that seen on current thameslink morning services; some days it's barely possible to even have room to read something on your phone, let alone hold a newspaper or book). 

The thing about the current system is, I'm not even sure who to complain to about it.. local MP? Who would have the power to change this?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2015)

There could be many more trains on the "Sutton Loop" but they'd have to terminate at Blackfriar's (this was to be one of the major benefits of rebuilding that station). Residents along the loop succesfully lobbied for the through service to continue, so they can't run any more trains.

Ultimately though, the situation in South London is really really hard to solve. The network is a real jumble of 2 4 and 6 track lines, with loads of flat junctions, and mixed service; local and express, and 6 terminii. The "system" is running close to capacity, but that capacity is constrained by the poor integration and segregation of all the lines and services. It would take billions and billions to sort out, and coordination between many companies and government bodies from borough to national level. So don't expect miracles any time soon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 27, 2015)

Trains coming through Farringdon suffering again this afternoon. I was stuck in tunnel ahead of Farringdon (south bound) for 15 minutes. Trains were backed up and driver announced this was a result of flooding that had been the problem the day before.

On another note, has anyone experienced the victoria/district line change over this week? How has it been. I'm due to experience it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> On another note, has anyone experienced the victoria/district line change over this week? How has it been. I'm due to experience it tomorrow morning.


It's always miserable, IME.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 27, 2015)

They're shutting down a tunnel this week for lift works, so it's gonna be worse...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 27, 2015)

I spoke to Clarke Kent about his lip piercings. The manager won't allow him to wear them at work. But he's had them pierced for ages so they won't close up if he just takes them out while on shift. He's a bit worried they might make him take out his tongue piercing tho. If they do I will start a petition.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 27, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I spoke to Clarke Kent about his lip piercings. The manager won't allow him to wear them at work. But he's had them pierced for ages so they won't close up if he just takes them out while on shift. He's a bit worried they might make him take out his tongue piercing tho. If they do I will start a petition.



Poor sod, bet he was feeling proper rock n roll with them in....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2015)

Smick said:


> It won't be the quickest journey you've ever made, but if you get a 415 from Hardel Rise, you'll be first on, can go upstairs and get a seat.



 The 415 and I are well acquainted... I was just noting on another thread that when it is extended it will offer a direct service to my inlaws' house...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2015)

so will i be safe, do you reckon to take Thameslink tomorrow morning then... will need to probably get the 8:36 or the next one. 

Also, will it be really really hellish?  I'm not great when it's scarily crushed up/busy....  although it's only a few stops I ought to be able to hold my breath and keep my head together?


----------



## Smick (Jan 27, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> so will i be safe, do you reckon to take Thameslink tomorrow morning then... will need to probably get the 8:36 or the next one.
> 
> Also, will it be really really hellish?  I'm not great when it's scarily crushed up/busy....  although it's only a few stops I ought to be able to hold my breath and keep my head together?



The 8.36 is always late. I think it starts in Brighton. I've never known it to be on time.
I also think it has become the 8.37. I haven't been on it in a while.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2015)

Smick said:


> The 8.36 is always late. I think it starts in Brighton. I've never known it to be on time.
> I also think it has become the 8.37. I haven't been on it in a while.



tbh.. I could get the next one after and still be in good time but I can't really leave this to chance. 

Unfortunately it's raining tomorrow which makes cycling and arriving looking smart even harder.  I might just leave a good hour or more earlier than necessary and take the bus and have a cup of tea at the other end if I'm early.


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2015)

I avoid trains between 7.30 and about 9.15 as they are always busy- I go in early or late.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2015)

Manter said:


> I avoid trains between 7.30 and about 9.15 as they are always busy- I go in early or late.



every now and then we have to do a train at that time to get to St Pancras to get to Dublin by train/boat.  That's fun with 2 small over-excited kids, pram and baggage.    You can imagine how popular we are.  I suppose if I can cope with that I ought to be able to cope alone.


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## discobastard (Jan 27, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> tbh.. I could get the next one after and still be in good time but I can't really leave this to chance.
> 
> Unfortunately it's raining tomorrow which makes cycling and arriving looking smart even harder.  I might just leave a good hour or more earlier than necessary and take the bus and have a cup of tea at the other end if I'm early.


No 68 and a cup of tea sounds like a win to me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2015)

discobastard said:


> No 68 and a cup of tea sounds like a win to me.



ooh no.. not the 68 - the Walworth Road would just stress me out too much...  although the 415 obviously has to contend with the Brixton town hall bottleneck...

aren't we lucky to have such a wide choice of overcrowded options?..


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 27, 2015)

Used to get the thameslink in the mornings around 8.30, absolute carnage even trying to get on the thing, as it slowly trundles into tulse hill with steamed up windows a full scale war breaks out just trying to board. Never, ever on time either. Was pleasantly surprised when I changed jobs and started getting the London Bridge train around the same time- pretty much guaranteed a seat.


----------



## grosun (Jan 27, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Used to get the thameslink in the mornings around 8.30, absolute carnage even trying to get on the thing, as it slowly trundles into tulse hill with steamed up windows a full scale war breaks out just trying to board. Never, ever on time either. Was pleasantly surprised when I changed jobs and started getting the London Bridge train around the same time- pretty much guaranteed a seat.


Yeah, the London Bridge trains are much more civilised. I try to take them these days, even though it makes my journey a little longer.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 27, 2015)

grosun said:


> Yeah, the London Bridge trains are much more civilised. I try to take them these days, even though it makes my journey a little longer.


Same here but they are a right mess recently. Actually, getting home from LB is worse than getting in. It's a clusterfuck.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 27, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh no.. not the 68 - the Walworth Road would just stress me out too much...  although the 415 obviously has to contend with the Brixton town hall bottleneck...
> 
> aren't we lucky to have such a wide choice of overcrowded options?..


Really, I'm a fan of the 68. Never done it in commuter hour to be fair though. So fair enough. 

Anyway, safe travels and good luck with the thing you're travelling to


----------



## Smick (Jan 28, 2015)

gaijingirl , from what I can tell, the 8.37 doesn't stop at Elephant any more, so it's 8.28 or 8.44. You'll need to push your way onto those trains. If you didn't push some unfortunate out of the way, someone else would do it to them so don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 28, 2015)

68 is like a long haul flight. I take food and a blanket if I use that fucker to go anywhere beyond Herne Hill.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Really, I'm a fan of the 68. Never done it in commuter hour to be fair though. So fair enough.
> 
> Anyway, safe travels and good luck with the thing you're travelling to



to be fair, it's handy for Russell Square.. I used to have the choice of that or the 59 back to Brixton and change and often the latter was quicker.


----------



## Winot (Jan 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 68 is like a long haul flight. I take food and a blanket if I use that fucker to go anywhere beyond Herne Hill.



Do they serve gin and tonic?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2015)

Argh! Ran to station to get 8:21 - doesn't exist! Jumped on 196 which pulls away from stop then changes its destination from Elephant to Brixton. Now aiming for 133 which actually takes me direct to my destination. Suited and booted though so doing panic with style!  More thrilling updates soon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2015)

Bus abandoned due to gridlock - mad sprint through Brixton. Style status: flustered. I hold you lot responsible for this.


----------



## grosun (Jan 28, 2015)

Crispy said:


> There could be many more trains on the "Sutton Loop" but they'd have to terminate at Blackfriar's (this was to be one of the major benefits of rebuilding that station). Residents along the loop succesfully lobbied for the through service to continue, so they can't run any more trains.
> 
> Ultimately though, the situation in South London is really really hard to solve. The network is a real jumble of 2 4 and 6 track lines, with loads of flat junctions, and mixed service; local and express, and 6 terminii. The "system" is running close to capacity, but that capacity is constrained by the poor integration and segregation of all the lines and services. It would take billions and billions to sort out, and coordination between many companies and government bodies from borough to national level. So don't expect miracles any time soon.


Yeah, i suppose if they retained the existing through services & added extra ones which terminated @ Blackfriars, that might be an acceptable compromise (though of course the small number of terminating services could prove to be the thin end of the wedge). In the meanwhile, more & more blocks of flats go up, & the trains get busier...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 28, 2015)

Flooding at Farringdon fucking up the thameslink again!


----------



## Smick (Jan 28, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Argh! Ran to station to get 8:21 - doesn't exist! Jumped on 196 which pulls away from stop then changes its destination from Elephant to Brixton. Now aiming for 133 which actually takes me direct to my destination. Suited and booted though so doing panic with style!  More thrilling updates soon.


There's an 8.27, which would have you in Elephant at 8.39 if it runs on time. I'd say it took longer than that to get to Brixton. 

That's the problem with the buses and trains, unless you know exactly how and when they operate, it's very difficult to get around.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh noes! Hope it was ok in the end, gaijingirl.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2015)

Winot said:


> Do they serve gin and tonic?


Only if you premix your own in a water bottle.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 68 is like a long haul flight. I take food and a blanket if I use that fucker to go anywhere beyond Herne Hill.


Food, drink, strong mints, double seat on the upper deck.  Sorted.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2015)

Sck said:


> There's an 8.27, which would have you in Elephant at 8.39 if it runs on time. I'd say it took longer than that to get to Brixton.
> 
> That's the problem with the buses and trains, unless you know exactly how and when they operate, it's very difficult to get around.


I got to TH at 8:20 and he said the next
 train was at 8:37 or something. It was all ok in the end though. Gotta do it all again next week!


----------



## clandestino (Jan 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 68 is like a long haul flight. I take food and a blanket if I use that fucker to go anywhere beyond Herne Hill.



The long slow drag up the Walworth Road on the 68 can be a killer. The X68 is much better if you can get that - straight through from West Norwood to Waterloo without stopping.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 28, 2015)

The no stopping bit hurts if you wanna jump off inbetween....


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2015)

Thameslink completely borked again- not just delayed, everything into the city cancelled


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 29, 2015)

Fucking shitehouse cunty travel shits!

what with Brixton escalators Thameslink flooding and vic line/district line change over pedestrian tunnel closures, trying to leave south London is like defecting from Russia!


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2015)

I had to get back for an appointment so I got in a cab, and he was saying Blackfriars bridge was closed earlier today too- and canon street is closed in places, they are doing gas works opposite kennington park.... its complete bloody chaos.  I'd refuse to leave the house except on foot.... but it's cold!


----------



## hilit (Jan 29, 2015)

To add to the misery of commuters, this morning the 8.04 to London Bridge had only 4 carriages.


----------



## GypsyWings (Jan 30, 2015)

I have just signed up for Delay Repay Sniper which claims back delayed and cancelled trains on your behalf,  lets see if it is worth the £12 a month


----------



## Smick (Jan 30, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> I have just signed up for Delay Repay Sniper which claims back delayed and cancelled trains on your behalf,  lets see if it is worth the £12 a month


How much is your monthly ticket? I pay  £47.70 per month so reckon they won't give back enough to make it worthwhile. You'd want at least £36 per month to make £12 worthwhile.


----------



## GypsyWings (Feb 2, 2015)

Smick said:


> How much is your monthly ticket? I pay  £47.70 per month so reckon they won't give back enough to make it worthwhile. You'd want at least £36 per month to make £12 worthwhile.


I pay £1660 annually,  you may be right will see how it goes and unsubscribe if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Smick (Feb 2, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> I pay £1660 annually,  you may be right will see how it goes and unsubscribe if it doesn't work out.


I have signed up and will get a free trial for the month. Are there consequences to claiming for everything which was delayed whether you were on it or not?


----------



## Smick (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok, reading further, my train gets delayed by 30 minutes or more, they divide my ticket by 44, which is £1.08 and then give me 50% off that, 54p. So for the £3 per month service I'll just start earning after the sixth half hour delay. 

A £1660 annual ticket is divided by 520 to 3.19. Divide it by two you have £1.60. So to pay £12 a month, you'll net 80p on your eighth claim and each subsequent half hour delay will be worth £1.60. Three 30 min delays per week will get you £20.80 over the year, but you have the effort of claiming.


----------



## Smick (Feb 2, 2015)

Plus, you'll get refunded in vouchers but have to pay delay repay sniper in readies.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 2, 2015)

So I went to the Hotel for lunch. 

High beard per square foot ratio. LOTS of small children crawling around in the space by the kitchen pass. Stupid till system. Lots of local staff.  Obligatory baby blue Fiat 500 in the car park. 

Food was fine - but not exactly cheap.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

I think treading on and seriously injuring a small child in the Tulse Hotel is a distinct possibility. I think I might do it in order to raise some awareness among staff and customers. It would be for the greater good. Young bones heal quickly anyway, right?

Did see my first 'customer' ejection in there on Friday lunchtime. A fucked up (drug addled) woman was smashed all ways, coughing and vomming into her lap between drinking shots and cider...She was with some iffy fucker plying her with the drink....he lost control of her really. He tried to order a cab, but she wasn't going....then the beardy, tall, baldy, skinny Italian chap asked her to leave.

She didn't wanna go, so he said he was calling the police. The iffy fucker finally got her shifted and out of the place.

Peaceful lunchtime drink in Tulse Hill? No!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2015)

Smick said:


> Plus, you'll get refunded in vouchers but have to pay delay repay sniper in readies.


Doesn't sound such a good deal after all, then.


----------



## Manter (Feb 2, 2015)

Smick said:


> Ok, reading further, my train gets delayed by 30 minutes or more, they divide my ticket by 44, which is £1.08 and then give me 50% off that, 54p. So for the £3 per month service I'll just start earning after the sixth half hour delay.
> 
> A £1660 annual ticket is divided by 520 to 3.19. Divide it by two you have £1.60. So to pay £12 a month, you'll net 80p on your eighth claim and each subsequent half hour delay will be worth £1.60. Three 30 min delays per week will get you £20.80 over the year, but you have the effort of claiming.


If you have to do the work of claiming, what is the point of them? Just reclaim directly


----------



## Manter (Feb 2, 2015)

Actually, the more I read about that the more it looks like it fits into the 'saw you coming' school of service provision


----------



## Smick (Feb 2, 2015)

Manter said:


> Actually, the more I read about that the more it looks like it fits into the 'saw you coming' school of service provision


It's got the zeitgeist, everybody is outraged about the train service so people are looking for ways to get some money back. But the delay repay is designed to shaft people travelling. If you can't get on the train, you won't get compensated. The trains through Tulse Hill run roughly every 15 minutes so in order to be delayed by 30 minutes, your train needs to be cancelled, as does the one after that, and then you get on the next one and it can't make any time up along the route. And after all that happens, you get back somewhere between 50p and £1.

I have signed up for their free trial and the times of the trains are all wrong. There are 5.18, 5.34, 5.48 trains from Elephant to Tulse Hill and the website is telling me about the 5.17, 5.33 and 5.41 being delayed. I emailed them and they say it is a known issue where they give the arrival time instead of the departure time. But the 5.34 gets in at 5.48 and there is no sign of that either. Maybe it is the delayed time it arrives. Either way, I can't work out what it is about.

If the train is cancelled and you go another way are you actually late by the railway?


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think treading on and seriously injuring a small child in the Tulse Hotel is a distinct possibility. I think I might do it in order to raise some awareness among staff and customers. It would be for the greater good. Young bones heal quickly anyway, right?
> 
> Did see my first 'customer' ejection in there on Friday lunchtime. A fucked up (drug addled) woman was smashed all ways, coughing and vomming into her lap between drinking shots and cider...She was with some iffy fucker plying her with the drink....he lost control of her really. He tried to order a cab, but she wasn't going....then the beardy, tall, baldy, skinny Italian chap asked her to leave.
> 
> ...



Perhaps an old regular of the Tavern.

Another victim of gentrification


----------



## Manter (Feb 2, 2015)

Very sweet bus driver just drove round in a circle to let a very frail old lady off the bus where she didn't need to cross the road. Chivalry is not dead


----------



## Smick (Feb 2, 2015)

Thameslink is not behaving like a timetabled service again


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

Smick said:


> Thameslink is not behaving like a timetabled service again




I got the 4.23pm from Farringdon at 5.09pm...

Some prick on the track at Mill Hill....they said...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 2, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> So I went to the Hotel for lunch.
> 
> High beard per square foot ratio. LOTS of small children crawling around in the space by the kitchen pass. Stupid till system. Lots of local staff.  Obligatory baby blue Fiat 500 in the car park.
> 
> Food was fine - but not exactly cheap.



Sunday lunch was abysmal. The service was slow but mainly friendly apart from one bloke (a no beard, yes really) who was disinterested to the extreme. 3 out of 4 meals arrived together and no apology from the disinterested no beard waiter for the tardy 4th. The food was mediocre, chicken really over cooked and only 3 tiny roast potatoes. The Yorkshire was nice but I shared mine with my daughter. Pudding was adequate but pricey AND I had to share that too! I felt the restaurant lacked atmosphere. We had the middle table and although nice to be sat at a round table, we did feel plonked in the middle and in the way, having to keep shuffling our chairs in to accommodate buggies entering or exiting. I averaged them a 4 when they emailed me to ask my humble opinion ;0)


----------



## Maharani (Feb 2, 2015)

T & P said:


> Perhaps an old regular of the Tavern.
> 
> Another victim of gentrification


She's a total liability. I nearly fell over her coming out of the Hart the other week as she'd sat on the doorstep to smoke a fag...then she had a go at me for asking her to move. I was very polite too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I was very polite too.



No doubt she appreciated that...


----------



## leanderman (Feb 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Sunday lunch was abysmal. The service was slow but mainly friendly apart from one bloke (a no beard, yes really) who was disinterested to the extreme. 3 out of 4 meals arrived together and no apology from the disinterested no beard waiter for the tardy 4th. The food was mediocre, chicken really over cooked and only 3 tiny roast potatoes. The Yorkshire was nice but I shared mine with my daughter. Pudding was adequate but pricey AND I had to share that too! I felt the restaurant lacked atmosphere. We had the middle table and although nice to be sat at a round table, we did feel plonked in the middle and in the way, having to keep shuffling our chairs in to accommodate buggies entering or exiting. I averaged them a 4 when they emailed me to ask my humble opinion ;0)



That's a shame. 

I hardly ever buy a Sunday roast - they seem terrible value.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 2, 2015)

Y


leanderman said:


> That's a shame.
> 
> I hardly ever buy a Sunday roast - they seem terrible value.


Yeah I stopped but I've liked the food I've eaten in the bar so I thought I'd give it a shot. That'll be my last roast outside of a home kitchen.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

I did a better poo at home than in the Tulse. Their bog really let me down.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Y
> 
> Yeah I stopped but I've liked the food I've eaten in the bar so I thought I'd give it a shot. That'll be my last roast outside of a home kitchen.



Broke my no-roast rule at the Regent last week - the bill for five was £60-70 ... for about £10 of produce! Major mistake.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Broke my no-roast rule at the Regent last week - the bill for five was £60-70 ... for about £10 of produce! Major mistake.


Yikes


----------



## Cartoon Man (Feb 3, 2015)

Breaking News: The Railway have countered the threat to their business posed by cheaper new classier joints nearby by... raising their prices massively! What a stroke of marketing genius, and I already bow to Oz and Simon's business sense as we've all had those massive pay rises that have been in the headlines lately. Why, just tonight I overheard a member of staff saying they were... um... ah... down on takings, even for a Monday. Long may it continue. Pint of Guinness £4.50. Glass of house white wine £4.50. And just because I was told, pint of Hoegaarden £5.60. It's reassuring to know that Oz and Simon's anarchic 90s rave spirit lives on when so many of us have transformed into capitalist Tory scum.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 3, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Breaking News: The Railway have countered the threat to their business posed by cheaper new classier joints nearby by... raising their prices massively! What a stroke of marketing genius, and I already bow to Oz and Simon's business sense as we've all had those massive pay rises that have been in the headlines lately. Why, just tonight I overheard a member of staff saying they were... um... ah... down on takings, even for a Monday. Long may it continue. Pint of Guinness £4.50. Glass of house white wine £4.50. And just because I was told, pint of Hoegaarden £5.60. It's reassuring to know that Oz and Simon's anarchic 90s rave spirit lives on when so many of us have transformed into capitalist Tory scum.


I thought their food prices had gone up...and their food is worse than the Sunday lunch at the Tulse!! Weirdos


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 3, 2015)

The Railway have _raised_ their prices? wow!


----------



## Smick (Feb 3, 2015)

I haven't been back since I paid £5.65 for a pint of Meantime. I guess that same pint will be £5.80 - £6.00 now. The only way I'll go back now is when there is free live music and hopefully the band is being subsidised by the pricey booze.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 3, 2015)

yes, its almost acceptable to go there and buy a couple on a Friday night when they have free decent live music, but any other time you are being conned. Fancy going there for a quiet drink on a Monday evening, or a weekday lunchtime, and having to pay those prices!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2015)

How much is The Tulse and the Hart charging for similar?

The competition between all these will only increase with Knowles opening shortly. I wouldn't want to see The Hart or The Railway vanish. 

Was in the Hart last night. Heating was broken (had a gas leak last weak which still isn't fixed!), loads of bulbs had gone so it was very dark, there was a smattering of old school regulars in there, it was fucking cold. It's in a sorry state right now. 

Even prior landlords made sure that the lights and the heating worked!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 3, 2015)

That's a bit sad.


----------



## Smick (Feb 3, 2015)

I seem to think that the Hart charges about 4.10 for a Guinness. I have tried most of the 'craft beers' in the Tulse and never paid more than a fiver, I think it's definitely pricier than the White Hart. 

I'd hate to see the Railway go under as it is a lovely building with a good beer garden, but I can't pay for £6 pints.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> That's a bit sad.



It's being run by kids, they're not a bad lot, but some of them are a bit immature. They stand around looking at their phones, doodling on bits of paper, half heartedly serving customers...

..it lacks decent management right now. Which is a shame.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Feb 3, 2015)

On Saturday night at the Hart, Guinness was still £4 a pint; the other week at the Tulse, their stout was £4 and a fine substitute for the leading brand. Even if this is that week every year when all pubs put up their prices, I doubt they'll have gone up as much. I might find out tonight. Then I can pass off my excessive drinking as 'research'!


----------



## Smick (Feb 3, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> On Saturday night at the Hart, Guinness was still £4 a pint; the other week at the Tulse, their stout was £4 and a fine substitute for the leading brand. Even if this is that week every year when all pubs put up their prices, I doubt they'll have gone up as much. I might find out tonight. Then I can pass off my excessive drinking as 'research'!


It's a tough job but someone has to do it.


----------



## GypsyWings (Feb 3, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's being run by kids, they're not a bad lot, but some of them are a bit immature. They stand around looking at their phones, doodling on bits of paper, half heartedly serving customers...
> 
> ..it lacks decent management right now. Which is a shame.


The last time I was in there,  there was a youngster sitting in front of the fire (best seat in the house) with a hood covering his face who sat there for the whole hour and 40 mins I was there without ordering a thing or being asked to leave.  It that is improving the place I give up.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2015)

I think new owners have quit trying...

They make money renting the rooms upstairs...pub feels like an afterthought these days....


----------



## Maharani (Feb 3, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> The last time I was in there,  there was a youngster sitting in front of the fire (best seat in the house) with a hood covering his face who sat there for the whole hour and 40 mins I was there without ordering a thing or being asked to leave.  It that is improving the place I give up.


Yes, it is really lacking management and the place needs a deep clean! The pizzas are good though but I'd rather eat somewhere cleaner and warmer.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 3, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The competition between all these will only increase with Knowles opening shortly.



on that note - just got this..

http://www.knowlesofnorwood.com/updated-photos-of-the-work-in-progress/


----------



## Manter (Feb 3, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> on that note - just got this..
> 
> http://www.knowlesofnorwood.com/updated-photos-of-the-work-in-progress/


I walked past on Sunday and noticed that whoever is stripping it out is collecting all the different bits for recycling- loads of racks set up, one with ripped out wire casing, one with pipes etc.  Impressive


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yes, it is really lacking management and the place needs a deep clean! The pizzas are good though but I'd rather eat somewhere cleaner and warmer.



Like at home?


----------



## hilit (Feb 4, 2015)

I was at the Railway last night and one punter was so shocked about the price increase that he walk out. Mind you most of the customers from the White Hart was there as the heating not fix yet. Don't know why as it was freezing in the Railway too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2015)

Railway's usually quite warm...bit too warm for me at times...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2015)

New Railway menu from today


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 4, 2015)

Their menu is rubbish. The only thing ive ever bothered to get is a pizza from there when it is a fiver, even their pizza's are average- who wants a pizza with just mushrooms ('classic fungi') on it?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 4, 2015)

They're having a fucking laugh. The English breakfast was £6.50 before, it wasn't amazing tbf but it was alright for one of the cheaper meals in the pub. But £8 now plus all the drinks increases?! UGH


----------



## Breakz (Feb 4, 2015)

See the railway are pushing their new menu on fb, last time i commented on their ridiculous prices got absolutely shot down by some sort of railway fan club, no doubt the masses that flock from all over london to visit on the weekend!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2015)

I just checked my bank account it looks like the Tulse charged me £1 for using my card. I started a tab yesterday which cam to £27.80, but an additional cost of £1 is also showing.

Now, perhaps they take a pound to start the tab, and the total at the end is £28.80 (hence they charged £27.80 when I leave)

I'm gonna have to ask them....cos they never said 'we take £1 to start the tab...'


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 4, 2015)

controversial! one of these days, Tulse Hill may well get a pub everyone likes, one that isn't too expensive, one that isn't shit, and one that doesn't charge you a quid for card payments.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> controversial! one of these days, Tulse Hill may well get a pub everyone likes, one that isn't too expensive, one that isn't shit, and one that doesn't charge you a quid for card payments.



It may be the £1 was part of the overall total, but they don't say they take a pound first...so on my account it has come out as two payments...

Which goes against their supposed policy of not taking card payments under a tenner....the fucking scumbag liars


----------



## Breakz (Feb 4, 2015)

Sneeky bastards


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 4, 2015)

Burn it to ground!

apologies to change the subject, but what's going on with Co-op these days? I don't go in there anymore but often randomly wonder how their queue policy is working out since they changed it last summer (to queue down the booze aisle), as the last time I was in there it was going quite well. and is Tina still behaving herself and not giving you a filthy scowl when you ask for extra slim filter tips?


----------



## T & P (Feb 4, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Burn it to ground!
> 
> apologies to change the subject, but what's going on with Co-op these days? I don't go in there anymore but often randomly wonder how their queue policy is working out since they changed it last summer (to queue down the booze aisle), as the last time I was in there it was going quite well. and is Tina still behaving herself and not giving you a filthy scowl when you ask for extra slim filter tips?


Tina hasn't been seen for months (at least I haven't seen her).

The new queuing system seems to be holding well. Occasionally a clever git might approach the tills from the magazines aisle and jump the queue by proceeding straight to one of the stand alone tills, using the excuse that he hadn't seen the queue in the booze aisle. But overall I think it's working better, and people are queuing in the booze aisle only.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 4, 2015)

Maybe Tina has been promoted into management at another store? it would not surprise me in the slightest if she pops up at the West Norwood branch where she runs the show.

Ive never seen anyone actually push the queue, I've seen people try and they seem genuinely confused and join the back of the queue when they realise what a heinous crime they have just committed.


----------



## Manter (Feb 4, 2015)

There are two new coops near my office, one (by the Thameslink) is fantastic: one (by St Paul's) is seriously bizarre. But between them I haven't been in ours for weeks. I went in today.... And was struck again by the fact it's tatty, dirty, oddly stocked, and really, really smells. 

Anyway, I was coming to say that the bizarre commuters were out in force this morning. As well as sniffing-man, knitting-Frenchwoman had bought a friend, another Frenchwoman, who was cutting out pictures from a magazine with a pair of child's scissors and passing them to knitting-Frenchwoman. Unusual activity on a rush hour Thameslink, I felt.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 4, 2015)

So I got the 7:45 (I think it was) Thameslink this morning and it was... ok!  I didn't get a seat but it wasn't horribly crowded and it arrived/departed on time.  It was somewhat depressing though - quite glad I don't do that daily.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2015)

The Hart only has a cleaner every other day! That's minging!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Like at home?


And somewhere brighter. How many bartenders does it take to change a lightbulb?


----------



## Manter (Feb 4, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> So I got the 7:45 (I think it was) Thameslink this morning and it was... ok!  I didn't get a seat but it wasn't horribly crowded and it arrived/departed on time.  It was somewhat depressing though - quite glad I don't do that daily.


7.17 for me four mornings a week. It's usually alright but when it goes wrong it goes horribly, spectacularly wrong. I don't mind it- people watching and playing on my phone keep me amused.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 4, 2015)

Breakz said:


> See the railway are pushing their new menu on fb, last time i commented on their ridiculous prices got absolutely shot down by some sort of railway fan club, no doubt the masses that flock from all over london to visit on the weekend!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 4, 2015)

That menu is an old one. They are soooo unimaginative they reproduce old dishes! I also feel like a bit of a saddo knowing their menus so well. My one hope is that Knowles do decent nosh.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Hart only has a cleaner every other day! That's minging!


I'll go and clean the place if they sort their lighting situation out...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> There are two new coops near my office, one (by the Thameslink) is fantastic: one (by St Paul's) is seriously bizarre. But between them I haven't been in ours for weeks. I went in today.... And was struck again by the fact it's tatty, dirty, oddly stocked, and really, really smells.
> 
> Anyway, I was coming to say that the bizarre commuters were out in force this morning. As well as sniffing-man, knitting-Frenchwoman had bought a friend, another Frenchwoman, who was cutting out pictures from a magazine with a pair of child's scissors and passing them to knitting-Frenchwoman. Unusual activity on a rush hour Thameslink, I felt.


I would like to see this incredible activity - quite a feat at that time of the morning


----------



## Maharani (Feb 4, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Burn it to ground!
> 
> apologies to change the subject, but what's going on with Co-op these days? I don't go in there anymore but often randomly wonder how their queue policy is working out since they changed it last summer (to queue down the booze aisle), as the last time I was in there it was going quite well. and is Tina still behaving herself and not giving you a filthy scowl when you ask for extra slim filter tips?



I haven't seen wee Tina in a while. I used to find her abhorrent then I realised her kindnesses and I now find her so charming I miss the lady! 

The queue system however I STILL find abhorrent. People get so confused and feel in the way. It also makes me buy more wine. The whole place needs a redesign or knock it down and start again.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2015)

Tina nostalgia is a collective hallucinatory revision...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'll go and clean the place if they sort their lighting situation out...



The lighting is fixed. The staff still dim.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> New Railway menu from todayView attachment 67255


Tried and tested or old and crappy??


----------



## Maharani (Feb 4, 2015)

hilit said:


> I was at the Railway last night and one punter was so shocked about the price increase that he walk out. Mind you most of the customers from the White Hart was there as the heating not fix yet. Don't know why as it was freezing in the Railway too.


It's usually a sweatpit in there. I only go for some of the decent music  'nights'. Dancing in there for 10 minutes is like doing 3 sessions of bikram...


----------



## nagapie (Feb 5, 2015)

Got a poorly baby and a 35min walk to school for my other boy. Almost made me want to get the scab bus (not really). That's the 2 in case you didn't know. Actually maybe we'll just stay home.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 5, 2015)

Something's afoot at the old hardware store on Norwood Rd...being gutted by the looks of things


----------



## discobastard (Feb 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That menu is an old one. They are soooo unimaginative they reproduce old dishes! I also feel like a bit of a saddo knowing their menus so well. My one hope is that Knowles do decent nosh.


Tried the Great North Wood?  Worth the walk up the hill I reckon for the food.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Tried the Great North Wood?  Worth the walk up the hill I reckon for the food.



FIT. Best pub roast beef I've ever had. Pricey tho.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Tried the Great North Wood?  Worth the walk up the hill I reckon for the food.



Why do they have seats for people with tiny arses? My arse is tiny, but it still aint tiny enough for those daft stools.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Something's afoot at the old hardware store on Norwood Rd...being gutted by the looks of things



Yes - I was heartbroken to see that all of the contents were still intact. The guy didn't even try to sell on his stock - he just closed the door and walked away.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Yes - I was heartbroken to see that all of the contents were still intact. The guy didn't even try to sell on his stock - he just closed the door and walked away.



I know a shopkeeper who had to do that. It's such a hard decision to make. Lost their home and everything  

Hope hardware man finds his feet again soon.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 5, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Tried the Great North Wood?  Worth the walk up the hill I reckon for the food.


I have. They serve their food out of tin plates though! I'm not a cowgirl.  The veggie burger was nice. Had a roast there yet?


----------



## discobastard (Feb 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I have. They serve their food out of tin plates though! I'm not a cowgirl.  The veggie burger was nice. Had a roast there yet?


Not a roast, though am a big fan of the pulled pork burger (though their BBQ sauce isn't as good as mine).  And I know this sounds wanky but the olives they have in there are bloody lovely.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 5, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Not a roast, though am a big fan of the pulled pork burger (though their BBQ sauce isn't as good as mine).  And I know this sounds wanky but the olives they have in there are bloody lovely.
> View attachment 67298


I love the word 'wanky'. It's so underused.


----------



## Smick (Feb 5, 2015)

twice I've been in the GNW recently and the staff have pissed me off. Twice I've been in the right, twice they've been in the wrong.

I rest my case.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

Smick said:


> twice I've been in the GNW recently and the staff have pissed me off. Twice I've been in the right, twice they've been in the wrong.
> 
> I rest my case.



Cunts. Tiny arse seat cunts.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 5, 2015)

Smick said:


> twice I've been in the GNW recently and the staff have pissed me off. Twice I've been in the right, twice they've been in the wrong.
> 
> I rest my case.


I think the running theme of this thread is that pub staff are generally shite in tulse hill. Smick - the customer is ALWAYS right.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

The Tulse Hill thread has kinda become the Tulse Hill Pub Thread


----------



## ringo (Feb 5, 2015)

Smick said:


> twice I've been in the GNW recently and the staff have pissed me off. Twice I've been in the right, twice they've been in the wrong.
> 
> I rest my case.



Not been back since they told me they couldn't start a tab without permission from the bar manager. Then the boss turned up, looked at us and said no to the tab. Yeah fuck you too, cunty.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 5, 2015)

ringo said:


> Not been back since they told me they couldn't start a tab without permission from the bar manager. Then the boss turned up, looked at us and said no to the tab. Yeah fuck you too, cunty.


Wanky cunts


----------



## ringo (Feb 5, 2015)

I seem to be catching Nanker's sweariness.


----------



## ringo (Feb 5, 2015)

See, catching


----------



## discobastard (Feb 5, 2015)

From olives to wanky cunts in only 8 posts.  That's Tulse Hill for you


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

ringo said:


> Not been back since they told me they couldn't start a tab without permission from the bar manager. Then the boss turned up, looked at us and said no to the tab. Yeah fuck you too, cunty.



Nose in the air, looking down at us, spunkless ball bags!!!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 5, 2015)

discobastard said:


> From olives to wanky cunts in only 8 posts.  That's Tulse Hill for you


We're a good bunch...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

I aint going to eat there...they put dinner and afters on the same plate...man!!!!!

Lazy cunts...trying to save on the washing up...







Worse than that duck egg place putting red peppers on my breakfast!!!!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 5, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I aint going to eat there...they put dinner and afters on the same plate...man!!!!!
> 
> Lazy cunts...trying to save on the washing up...
> 
> ...


Is that a cheesy fried banana with peach slices?? Looks weird.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

fish and a tin a peaches innit...


----------



## Smick (Feb 5, 2015)

It isn't going to stop me going back. In fact, I didn't even make anything of a fuss, but I won't forget and will complain to as many people as will listen to me.

The first time there was some disinterested gimp too busy watching the rugby to take an order. I'm waiting and waiting. There was an array of craft beers, from Gipsy Hill, Brixton, wherever, in a display on the bar. I lifted one to have a look at it and he suddenly came to life as if I was attempting to steal it. It was sitting right on the bar, I didn't even have to reach for it. "Are you buying that?" he asks. "I don't think so" I replied and then he looks at me with a thick face until I put it down and then asks "So what _*do*_ you want?".

Second time a nicer guy but I order a pint of Guinness, a glass of juice, a glass of wine, some chips, a kid's meal. Comes to £21. Fair enough. Pay with my debit card, he hands over the drinks but no wine. "You've forgot the wine" I said. "So I did" says he and goes and pours the wine and brings it back and says "you're going to have to pay an extra £5 for the wine". "Was it not included in what I have already given you?" "Hmm let me see". Goes over to the till, pushes a few buttons, comes back, apologises. It transpires he hadn't forgotten to charge me for it but had forgotten to pour it and then had forgotten that he had charged me. Two foul ups, one with not getting the wine, one with trying to double charge me.

Both times I didn't tell my wife when I got back to the table so she is not aware that I am pissed off with them so will want to keep going there. Also, just to be able to go for a pint of an afternoon is a good thing, and there are not many pubs she will go to, so better not to badmouth this place to her.

We go there, my wife has a glass of wine, I have two pints, get a kid's meal for our daughter and then we can eat late on Saturday night, even get a Saffron, and not worry about cooking for her.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

What do you do on Sunday?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 5, 2015)

Smick said:


> It isn't going to stop me going back. In fact, I didn't even make anything of a fuss, but I won't forget and will complain to as many people as will listen to me.
> 
> The first time there was some disinterested gimp too busy watching the rugby to take an order. I'm waiting and waiting. There was an array of craft beers, from Gipsy Hill, Brixton, wherever, in a display on the bar. I lifted one to have a look at it and he suddenly came to life as if I was attempting to steal it. It was sitting right on the bar, I didn't even have to reach for it. "Are you buying that?" he asks. "I don't think so" I replied and then he looks at me with a thick face until I put it down and then asks "So what _*do*_ you want?".
> 
> ...


Maybe you should take your 'saffron' order in there next time...that'll learn them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

Throw hot spice in their eyes!


----------



## Cartoon Man (Feb 5, 2015)

Breaking news again - last night the Railway shut at 11, and I was told it had been totally empty all night. The bar staff told me they were embarrassed and unhappy with the price increases, and the (surely coincidental) loss of trade, and that they were going to petition the owners. My girlfriend's in there right now and texted to say that the prices are suddenly back to the way they were. Funny old world...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 5, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Breaking news again - last night the Railway shut at 11, and I was told it had been totally empty all night. The bar staff told me they were embarrassed and unhappy with the price increases, and the (surely coincidental) loss of trade, and that they were going to petition the owners. My girlfriend's in there right now and texted to say that the prices are suddenly back to the way they were. Funny old world...


Well, blow me down with a feather! That's cheeky but at least they've readjusted. It just goes to show the power of the punter...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

Power of the bonkers alcoholics more like


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Breaking news again - last night the Railway shut at 11, and I was told it had been totally empty all night. The bar staff told me they were embarrassed and unhappy with the price increases, and the (surely coincidental) loss of trade, and that they were going to petition the owners. My girlfriend's in there right now and texted to say that the prices are suddenly back to the way they were. Funny old world...



I wonder if they will sort the meal prices out? Steak went from £17/18 up to £22. That's bonkers considering it's just a pub. You can get a well fit steak at Iberico for £8.50 inc chips and salad


----------



## Smick (Feb 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What do you do on Sunday?


It's maybe some form of a Rainman OCD thing, but I like to have fish and chips on a Friday, Indian on a Saturday and roast dinner on a Sunday. And lots of drink in between. 

Thank you for asking the question which lets me express my most boring banalities. I'm sure someone out there on thon internet is interested.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2015)

What day do you clip your toe nails?


----------



## Smick (Feb 6, 2015)

If you were to mix this guy's accent with Jim McDonald, it would be an exact replica of my house every Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Except less worthy of filming.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

I went to The Hart last night and it was packed for the open mic.  They have a good sound system in there and the pizza was delicious.  The place looked clean and had a good vibe about it.  The acts were actually quite good too!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

Smick said:


> If you were to mix this guy's accent with Jim McDonald, it would be an exact replica of my house every Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Except less worthy of filming.



Haha! I love that film...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I went to The Hart last night and it was packed for the open mic.  They have a good sound system in there and the pizza was delicious.  The place looked clean and had a good vibe about it.  The acts were actually quite good too!


I thought it about time to post something positive about our locals.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2015)

Open Mic = too crap to get a proper gig night

Earnest acoustic bellyaching bores


----------



## Smick (Feb 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I thought it about time to post something positive about our locals.


It's good to read someone doing it as they are easily lost.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I went to The Hart last night and it was packed for the open mic.  They have a good sound system in there and the pizza was delicious.  The place looked clean and had a good vibe about it.  The acts were actually quite good too!


I do quite like it in there.  Have they fixed the heating then?  And yeah, the pizzas are dead good.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Open Mic = too crap to get a proper gig night
> 
> Earnest acoustic bellyaching bores[/QUO
> 
> CURMUDGEON


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I do quite like it in there.  Have they fixed the heating then?  And yeah, the pizzas are dead good.


Yeah, it was still a bit cold mind but it soon heated up after 3 glasses of red and plenty of bodies...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Open Mic = too crap to get a proper gig night
> 
> Earnest acoustic bellyaching bores



I repeat:  CURMUDGEON


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 6, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Breaking news again - last night the Railway shut at 11, and I was told it had been totally empty all night. The bar staff told me they were embarrassed and unhappy with the price increases, and the (surely coincidental) loss of trade, and that they were going to petition the owners. My girlfriend's in there right now and texted to say that the prices are suddenly back to the way they were. Funny old world...



serves them right really, theres only so much piss you take out of people


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I wonder if they will sort the meal prices out? Steak went from £17/18 up to £22. That's bonkers considering it's just a pub. You can get a well fit steak at Iberico for £8.50 inc chips and salad


That's crazy.  What do they think they're playing at? Their food is shite! I had fries in there on Saturday and they were pale and undercooked.  I mean, how can you not serve fries right? Tossers.


----------



## GypsyWings (Feb 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Something's afoot at the old hardware store on Norwood Rd...being gutted by the looks of things


Ah I loved Strowgers,  been there for years never left that shop without what I went in for


----------



## discobastard (Feb 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That's crazy.  What do they think they're playing at? Their food is shite! I had fries in there on Saturday and they were pale and undercooked.  I mean, how can you not serve fries right? Tossers.


You did send 'em back, right?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

Mais oui! The Scottish barmaid is awesome in there. She should win the Tulse Hill Barmaid of the year award I reckon.  Mind you she'd probably be the only one in the running.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Mais oui! The Scottish barmaid is awesome in there. She should win the Tulse Hill Barmaid of the year award I reckon.  Mind you she'd probably be the only one in the running.



In the Railway?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2015)

Welsh rarebit in the Tulse is a winner!


----------



## discobastard (Feb 7, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tina nostalgia is a collective hallucinatory revision...


I asked Helen about Tina while I was in the Co-op just now.  Tina is apparently well and has another job somewhere else (I don't know where).  But I'm pleased about that.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> In the Railway?


Yes, though I can't name her. Although there is now another runner in the Tulse. I think I'm in love (a wee bit).


----------



## Fingers (Feb 10, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I asked Helen about Tina while I was in the Co-op just now.  Tina is apparently well and has another job somewhere else (I don't know where).  But I'm pleased about that.



She left us?????


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 11, 2015)

Not sure how i feel about this or if anyone has already posted about it.

Community Shop opens: ‘it’s light at the end of the tunnel’
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/dec/15/community-shop-opens-west-norwood-london
http://www.theguardian.com/society/...upermarkets-low-income-customers-food-poverty

One of the issues i have with it is the further segregation of the poor and the blaming of the individual. This is the poor house, this is the poor shop, _(The West Norwood store is out of sight behind a waste and recycling centre)_, these are the courses we are going to put you on to change your fucked up life. A social enterprise is a business, a business that trades on poverty and injustice; that's how they make their money.

I'm sure those social enterprise entrepreneurs are very well meaning but it is essentially marketing bullshit when businesses bang on about corporate social responsibility; they have one purpose and that's to make a profit. The emphasis is on "correcting" the behaviour of the poor and not the increasing inequality brought about by unbridled market forces.

It's probably a step up from the Foodbank but the moral nonsense is still there; "_You can get heavily discounted sweets and fizzy drinks, (the local public health lobby objected to Community Shop’s arrival in Lambeth for this reason) but not cigarettes, alcohol or lottery tickets."

“The danger is that it [Community Shop] solves hunger but it doesn't solve the underlying causes of poverty, that it frames the problem of poverty at the level of the individual, rather than structure,” says Martin Caraher, professor of health and food policy at City University." _My point exactly.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> She left us?????



yes what do you mean Tina has another job?! She has left the bright lights of Tulse Hill co-op for better things? surely not


----------



## Greebo (Feb 11, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Not sure how i feel about this or if anyone has already posted about it.
> 
> Community Shop opens: ‘it’s light at the end of the tunnel’
> 
> <snip>I'm sure those social enterprise entrepreneurs are very well meaning but it is essentially marketing bullshit when businesses bang on about corporate social responsibility; they have one purpose and that's to make a profit. The emphasis is on "correcting" the behaviour of the poor and not the increasing inequality brought about by unbridled market forces.  <snip>


Thanks for highlighting that, I'm all in favour of people being able to get at least some of their food at a more affordable price.   Not exactly on the main drag from the main bus routes, is it?

OTOH you can only use that shop (and have membership) for one year, you have to take part  in a programme to basically smarten up your ideas, and at the end of a year, you're expected to have pulled yourself up a bit by your bootstraps so that you're no longer quite so poor.

This second component can fuck right off - the only way in which I could financially improve my circumstances enough, in spite of all my transferrable skills etc would be to either kill VP (and get away with it), leave VP, or find an illegal/semi legal way of earning.  Things like long term disability and sickness don't miraculously vanish at the end of a year, nor does the Income Support limit.


----------



## Smick (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't think that anyone is forced to go in there, you can still choose to spend money in any number of shops if you feel more comfortable. 

And I'd imagine the booze, fags and lottery tickets is because nobody will donate these things, or discount them, so they'll only be taking up shelf space but not fulfilling the aim of the shop.

I'd rather see people have enough to not have to rely on such a shop, but if they don't, it's not the fault of the people trying to make it better in the short term for them.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 11, 2015)

Smick said:


> I don't think that anyone is forced to go in there, you can still choose to spend money in any number of shops if you feel more comfortable. <snip>


Are you now, or have you recently lived on IS or the equivalent for more than a few weeks?  IMHO this isn't about comfort.  It's about leaving people right at the bottom of the heap with a little bit of dignity. Or not.

Patronising treatment in the form of accepting help in the approved form or you don't get the goodies is not going to boost anyone's self esteem unless they're masochists.  IMHO this is on a par with church-run dosshouses in the 1930s expecting you to sing hymns and/or pray before getting your soup etc and a bed for the night.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 11, 2015)

Povo shop round the back of the bins really


----------



## Smick (Feb 11, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Are you now, or have you recently lived on IS or the equivalent for more than a few weeks?  IMHO this isn't about comfort.  It's about leaving people right at the bottom of the heap with a little bit of dignity. Or not.
> 
> Patronising treatment in the form of accepting help in the approved form or you don't get the goodies is not going to boost anyone's self esteem unless they're masochists.  IMHO this is on a par with church-run dosshouses in the 1930s expecting you to sing hymns and/or pray before getting your soup etc and a bed for the night.


Yes, you're correct, but the issue lies not with the shop, it's the circumstances which necessitate the shop.

I think that people will be better off for having it, but I wish the conditions which have resulted in it didn't exist.

I haven't recently, but have in the past, lived on benefits for more than a few weeks. My wife and I had just arrived in the country, were being put up by friends, and were jointly assessed as we were married. We got £40 a week between us. £20 each.

Anyway, it's not the fault of the Church, the do gooders, the shop. It's our rotten politicians who give to the top and take from the bottom.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Not sure how i feel about this or if anyone has already posted about it.
> 
> Community Shop opens: ‘it’s light at the end of the tunnel’
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/dec/15/community-shop-opens-west-norwood-london
> ...


I don't understand the rationale of this: membership club open to members on a means tested basis. Members are required to have credit counselling.
What is the ideology behind this? The Company Shop (for that is what it is really called) seems to be a typical "social firm".
http://www.companyshop.ltd.uk/company-shop/our-people.aspx

Not a charity, been around for yonks and now targeting areas perceived to be of high deprivation (in competition with already established Food Banks). 

The premises are rented from Lambeth Council for a peppercorn rent (e.g.£1) is there also a grant for providing this sort of outlet - from Lambeth Council/JP Morgan/European Social Fund? I'm sure with the sort of slick PR these people have if there is they will have found it.  
(AND they are _working on a plan_ to pay their staff the living wage)


----------



## Maharani (Feb 11, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I don't understand the rationale of this: membership club open to members on a means tested basis. Members are required to have credit counselling.
> What is the ideology behind this? The Company Shop (for that is what it is really called) seems to be a typical "social firm".
> http://www.companyshop.ltd.uk/company-shop/our-people.aspx
> 
> ...


So is this funded by JP Morgan/Euro SF/Lambeth?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So is this funded by JP Morgan/Euro SF/Lambeth?


I don't know. I'm just saying it could be.
In Coldharbour and we have lots of projects popping up designed to help "the poor people" due to our 2001/2011 census demographic and the resulting lure of grants.

Same might apply to this project in West Norwood. In due course we might find out if someone gets the accounts. As Company Shop is not a charity the accounts have to be paid for.

I find it suspect that they trade as "Community Shop" to their members/customers and as "Company Shop" to their own suppliers - and the website is constructed so you can't hop for one identity to the other.
The directors are here:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 11, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I don't understand the rationale of this: membership club open to members on a means tested basis. Members are required to have credit counselling.
> What is the ideology behind this? The Company Shop (for that is what it is really called) seems to be a typical "social firm".
> http://www.companyshop.ltd.uk/company-shop/our-people.aspx
> 
> ...



I'd like to know more about the "training", what if any are the qualifications of those providing the "life coaching". If it's anything like the Work Programme, and there are parallels here, it's essentially just a licence to print money.

Not a bad business model; your stock for nothing and your students for free; feels very predatory.

ETA; JobCentres are referring claimants to this "shop" which raises all sorts of concerns.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'd like to know more about the "training", what if any are the qualifications of those providing the "life coaching". If it's anything like the Work Programme, and there are parallels here, it's essentially just a licence to print money.
> 
> Not a bad business model; your stock for nothing and your students for free; feels very predatory.
> 
> ETA; JobCentres are referring claimants to this "shop" which raises all sorts of concerns.


Presumably if they are doing training which could be put into a work programme framework they might be able to claim "outcomes" from the DWP for selling near-date food at a 100% profit. As you might say a genius trick.
BTW I was fascinated recently to watch some of the committee hearings on sanctioning.

Glenda Jackson was the only MP to vigorously highlight the injustice and hypocrisy of this policy - and she got reigned in (apparently each member of the committee only get a certain time allocation).

One of the strange things I picked up from this was that ESA claimants were not required to apply for or get jobs - but they are required to do training.

Maybe the Community Shop/Company Shop will be training members on how to serve in a shop? Then the Community Shop could get a DWP training grant AND avoid paying the living wage I should think.


----------



## Manter (Feb 11, 2015)

Got this through the door the other day. Mix of stuff in it- photography competition, profile of that random coffee shop that looks like an estate agent, tulse hill singers, invite to the high trees agm, offers, and event info, and I do on the tulse hill neighbourhood plan. Oh, and apparently the Hoot is in Tulse Hill  

Anyway, strange mixture of useless and interesting- all under the banner 'gobravo' which is a 'unique social enterprise that aims to connect all the stakeholders of a community to create socio-economic prosperity in their local area. 

Interesting: new cafe on Brixton water lane (also in tulse hill. Who knew?), Lambeth will be reviewing Tulse hill car parking in April and there is an 'open orchard' in hillside gardens sun feb 15th where you can help plant fruit trees that will provide a public harvest


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Whereas we didn't get a copy of that and I can see some of those shops from where I live...


----------



## Manter (Feb 11, 2015)

How bizarre. I'll give C ours to give to you next time he sees you. When the plague has receded from the house....


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

When we lived down the bottom of Tulse Hill we'd get included in all that stuff but it's very much TH ward - which cuts out most of the Tulse Hill area around the station.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 11, 2015)

Manter said:


> How bizarre. I'll give C ours to give to you next time he sees you. When the plague has receded from the house....


I downloaded a copy from here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/future-tulse-hill-2025.331686/


----------



## discobastard (Feb 11, 2015)

I rather liked this image from it


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 11, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Presumably if they are doing training which could be put into a work programme framework they might be able to claim "outcomes" from the DWP for selling near-date food at a 100% profit. As you might say a genius trick.
> BTW I was fascinated recently to watch some of the committee hearings on sanctioning.
> 
> Glenda Jackson was the only MP to vigorously highlight the injustice and hypocrisy of this policy - and she got reigned in (apparently each member of the committee only get a certain time allocation).
> ...



Not a big fan of Jack Monroe but she makes some very good points in this article published today;
*Community Shop is no good if you don’t have any money*
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/11/community-shop-food-banks-social-support


----------



## technical (Feb 11, 2015)

The leaflet is distributed to every household in Tulse Hill ward of Lambeth - so the triangle from the junction of Effra Road and Brixton Hill, up Brixton Hill then round the south circular and back down Tulse Hill


----------



## Maharani (Feb 11, 2015)

technical said:


> The leaflet is distributed to every household in Tulse Hill ward of Lambeth - so the triangle from the junction of Effra Road and Brixton Hill, up Brixton Hill then round the south circular and back down Tulse Hill


Well it wasn't distributed to me and I live right next to Tulse Hill station. Although if I look up my address I am in fact in West Norwood. It's silly.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

technical said:


> The leaflet is distributed to every household in Tulse Hill ward of Lambeth - so the triangle from the junction of Effra Road and Brixton Hill, up Brixton Hill then round the south circular and back down Tulse Hill



exactly (I think I made that point above) - so that excludes large swathes of the area around Tulse Hill Station which are not in Tulse Hill ward.  I used to live right behind St Matthew's Church and then later near BWL and would have gotten the leaflet, now I can see the platform of Tulse Hill train station from my home but do not.  

I'm sure I'll get over the disappointment though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't want one anyone....

mooches off sulking...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 11, 2015)

The new Italian next to G8 newsagents has nets on the windows and looks like they're doing some sort of artwork on the walls inside...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

so yeah, obviously i'm bored.. but the G8 newsagents.. there's one up the road - is it G5?  or G6?  Are there Gs 1-8 (or more) - or just the two with random numberings?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> so yeah, obviously i'm bored.. but the G8 newsagents.. there's one up the road - is it G5?  or G6?  Are there Gs 1-8 (or more) - or just the two with random numberings?


I think it's G7 but I like to call it the G8 summit shop (sigh). Although I never go in there cos the bloke who tends the till is RUDE. He's always in his phone and just takes your money with no acknowledgement of your custom.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> so yeah, obviously i'm bored.. but the G8 newsagents.. there's one up the road - is it G5?  or G6?  Are there Gs 1-8 (or more) - or just the two with random numberings?


Where are the other G shops?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where are the other G shops?



There's one more or less opposite B&Q.. that's the only other one I know.. it's Gsomenumberorother


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 11, 2015)

I like it when stupid lefty radicals protest outside G8...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 11, 2015)

The new Italian place is open and heaving with a right rabble of local characters....they've clearly been handing out some kind of freebie offer to someone lately...not me....but anyway...it's open...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 11, 2015)

it looked shit...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The new Italian place is open and heaving with a right rabble of local characters....they've clearly been handing out some kind of freebie offer to someone lately...not me....but anyway...it's open...



I saw them getting ready earlier on - thought it looked ready to go.  I've been around a good bit recently due to "flexible" employment status - iykwim..   no freebies came my way either.    I might have words tomorrow.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 11, 2015)

I never went in the old place....probably wont go in this one....something about that building gives me a weird feeling.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I never went in the old place....probably wont go in this one....something about that building gives me a weird feeling.



we went in for a curry the day we moved in here due to no kitchen/celebration and took the then 2 year-old.  (I was heavily pregnant with no.2).  Realised too late that it was Valentine's day.. Toddler screamed for all the pink balloons - ruined a few people's dinners.  Haven't been back since.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> it looked shit...


Bastards didn't tell me! I'm boycotting it.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I never went in the old place....probably wont go in this one....something about that building gives me a weird feeling.


Different owners. The owners are the same as Village M


----------



## Maharani (Feb 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Different owners. The owners are the same as Village M


They have an actual Italian chef from Italy, apparently.


----------



## Winot (Feb 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> we went in for a curry the day we moved in here due to no kitchen/celebration and took the then 2 year-old.  (I was heavily pregnant with no.2).  Realised too late that it was Valentine's day.. Toddler screamed for all the pink balloons - ruined a few people's dinners.  Haven't been back since.



[emoji1]


----------



## discobastard (Feb 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Different owners. The owners are the same as Village M


Yeah I like the guy from VM. Don't eat there much but they're always very nice to me. 

Went past the new place earlier. They look like they've probably got those hollowed out frozen oranges with sorbet in. Looked like a bunfight tonight but will give it a go sometime.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I never went in the old place....probably wont go in this one....something about that building gives me a weird feeling.


It was bad. And the carpets were filthy. Apparently it changed owners at some point but I never felt the need to try again. Lal Baag is the best Indian (eat in) place within a ten minute walk I reckon.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 11, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Yeah I like the guy from VM. Don't eat there much but they're always very nice to me.
> 
> Went past the new place earlier. They look like they've probably got those hollowed out frozen oranges with sorbet in. Looked like a bunfight tonight but will give it a go sometime.


Sorbets?? I


----------



## ringo (Feb 12, 2015)

Where is this new Italian? I can't follow all the G8/7 business as I can't remember which one is which.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2015)

ringo said:


> Where is this new Italian? I can't follow all the G8/7 business as I can't remember which one is which.



it's in the old curry house - right by the traffic lights to cross to Tulse Hill train station, opposite Ouch/cafe - next to the alleyway to the artists units basically.


----------



## ringo (Feb 12, 2015)

Cheers gaijingirl , so it's Indian Palace which has been changed to an Italian, but it's owned by the same people who run Village Masala? Don't think I ever went into Indian Palace. 

Had a curry with Mrs R in VM the first time we met. We were both lurking in the Railway one Monday night 'cos we both had broken boilers and no heating. A mate introduced us, then got hideously drunk and passed out. We dragged him to VM to sober him up and he fell asleep in his curry. Blind date, Tulse Hill style


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2015)

yeah.. Indian Palace.


----------



## hilit (Feb 12, 2015)

Went to the opening of the new Italian restaurant last night. Free drinks and free buffet. Food was good but ran out fast and Dominoes came to the rescue. A few minor mishaps the air conditioning was on all night and couldn't be turned off and no menus or prices so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2015)

So you went to an Italian restaurant and they ordered in domino pizza.

Now that's showcasing...


----------



## Smick (Feb 12, 2015)

An Italian restaurant without ovens, chef or dough?


----------



## hilit (Feb 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So you went to an Italian restaurant and they ordered in domino pizza.
> 
> Now that's showcasing...


I think lot more people turned up than they were expected, at least it wasn't Indian food.


----------



## wjh (Feb 12, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Ah I loved Strowgers,  been there for years never left that shop without what I went in for



I notice today there is a new sign up 'F Strowger & Co' and roller shutters being fitted.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2015)

hilit said:


> I think lot more people turned up than they were expected, at least it wasn't Indian food.



Looked like a busy soup kitchen when I walked by...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2015)

wjh said:


> I notice today there is a new sign up 'F Strowger & Co' and roller shutters being fitted.



oh brilliant!  Maybe he's coming back then!


----------



## Cartoon Man (Feb 12, 2015)

I went along to the new Italian place last night, and I was pretty underwhelmed, which is a shame because I like the VM people and their food's not bad. There was bugger all vegetarian food, except for salad and plain boiled spaghetti... well, until the Domino's man arrived (which was comical) and I got a tiny slice of pizza. On the plus side, there was free beer, and the background spectacle of Carlos from Station Rise climbing up and down the coffee machine, trying to get it to work. If they could get him to come and do that every night, I reckon the place would be packed. It seemed like the evening was really more of a 'thank you' event for the builders, who devoured ears, nose and testicle (or whatever was in those meatballs) like it was the last meal they'll get this year. They'd even hired in a screaming toddler from www.spoilyourevening.com
And yes, it was freezing in there. I hope they sort things out a bit better for when it opens properly (next week, I think).


----------



## Maharani (Feb 12, 2015)

ringo said:


> Cheers gaijingirl , so it's Indian Palace which has been changed to an Italian, but it's owned by the same people who run Village Masala? Don't think I ever went into Indian Palace.
> 
> Had a curry with Mrs R in VM the first time we met. We were both lurking in the Railway one Monday night 'cos we both had broken boilers and no heating. A mate introduced us, then got hideously drunk and passed out. We dragged him to VM to sober him up and he fell asleep in his curry. Blind date, Tulse Hill style





Cartoon Man said:


> I went along to the new Italian place last night, and I was pretty underwhelmed, which is a shame because I like the VM people and their food's not bad. There was bugger all vegetarian food, except for salad and plain boiled spaghetti... well, until the Domino's man arrived (which was comical) and I got a tiny slice of pizza. On the plus side, there was free beer, and the background spectacle of Carlos from Station Rise climbing up and down the coffee machine, trying to get it to work. If they could get him to come and do that every night, I reckon the place would be packed. It seemed like the evening was really more of a 'thank you' event for the builders, who devoured ears, nose and testicle (or whatever was in those meatballs) like it was the last meal they'll get this year. They'd even hired in a screaming toddler from www.spoilyourevening.com
> And yes, it was freezing in there. I hope they sort things out a bit better for when it opens properly (next week, I think).


Oh dear...I'll have a word.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 12, 2015)

ringo said:


> Cheers gaijingirl , so it's Indian Palace which has been changed to an Italian, but it's owned by the same people who run Village Masala? Don't think I ever went into Indian Palace.
> 
> Had a curry with Mrs R in VM the first time we met. We were both lurking in the Railway one Monday night 'cos we both had broken boilers and no heating. A mate introduced us, then got hideously drunk and passed out. We dragged him to VM to sober him up and he fell asleep in his curry. Blind date, Tulse Hill style


It's VM guys yes


----------



## Maharani (Feb 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So you went to an Italian restaurant and they ordered in domino pizza.
> 
> Now that's showcasing...


They'll really make a name for themselves doing that. I'm embarrassed for them...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Looked like a busy soup kitchen when I walked by...


That's harsh on the punters!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 12, 2015)

Now this is a turnaround: 

https://www.facebook.com/railway.tulsehill/posts/1062861563724778


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That's harsh on the punters!



Punters pay.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> I went along to the new Italian place last night, and I was pretty underwhelmed, which is a shame because I like the VM people and their food's not bad. There was bugger all vegetarian food, except for salad and plain boiled spaghetti... well, until the Domino's man arrived (which was comical) and I got a tiny slice of pizza. On the plus side, there was free beer, and the background spectacle of Carlos from Station Rise climbing up and down the coffee machine, trying to get it to work. If they could get him to come and do that every night, I reckon the place would be packed. It seemed like the evening was really more of a 'thank you' event for the builders, who devoured ears, nose and testicle (or whatever was in those meatballs) like it was the last meal they'll get this year. They'd even hired in a screaming toddler from www.spoilyourevening.com
> And yes, it was freezing in there. I hope they sort things out a bit better for when it opens properly (next week, I think).



That building is cursed...I'm convinced...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That building is cursed...I'm convinced...


It does have a garden which, allegedly, they will be doing up. Judging by their time frames and general slapdashedness, it won't be ready until 2020 however.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> There was bugger all vegetarian food, except for salad and plain boiled spaghetti...



Was that just with the food they put on for last night - or off their menu?  

I was quite excited by this place but it doesn't sound promising from your description.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2015)

Sounds like a bumhole deli


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2015)

fine if you like bumholes, or delis....or the mix....fucking shit if yer just want some carbonara


----------



## GypsyWings (Feb 13, 2015)

wjh said:


> I notice today there is a new sign up 'F Strowger & Co' and roller shutters being fitted.


That's great news,  hate going to B & Q


----------



## Cartoon Man (Feb 13, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Was that just with the food they put on for last night - or off their menu?
> 
> I was quite excited by this place but it doesn't sound promising from your description.


I'll soon find out, they've asked me to design their menu.


----------



## Smick (Feb 14, 2015)

There is a bike rack which has gone up at Tulse Hill station. It's in the shape of a car. Maybe space for eight bikes on four bars. It has either been taken here from somewhere else or else the local taggers have been quick off the mark.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 14, 2015)

Check it:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 16, 2015)

Why is there no menu to view from outside the new Italian. I don't wanna have to go in and look at one...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 16, 2015)

Was at the White Hart yesterday for the Sunday jazz,  busier than i'd ever seen it.
Felt a real sense of change in the air. The regulars are still there but there's a newer, younger crowd too.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 16, 2015)

More crap on the top of avenue park road/Maley ave:


----------



## Maharani (Feb 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> More crap on the top of avenue park road/Maley ave:


I'm having problems posting the picture!


----------



## Cartoon Man (Feb 16, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why is there no menu to view from outside the new Italian. I don't wanna have to go in and look at one...


I got given a rather jumbled version of their menu at 5pm on Friday, and had to knock up a quick, but neat and legible version ready for the next day - so that's all they have at the moment, and it's 9 pages long. I'll be doing a smaller version soon (it's a freebie job, as the owner's a friend), and that'll be going in the window. There's a LOT of options on the menu, though not a great deal of vegetarian stuff at the moment. A couple I know went there on Saturday night and said it was a bit pricey, but the food they had was excellent, and large portions. And I know myself, from chatting with the chef, that everything is made fresh and not from frozen ingredients. Prices range from about £8 to £15.
On a different note, does anyone know why the White Hart closed before 10pm on Saturday? I was going to go in, but - in a non-metaphorical sense - the lights were on but there was no-one home.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 16, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> I got given a rather jumbled version of their menu at 5pm on Friday, and had to knock up a quick, but neat and legible version ready for the next day - so that's all they have at the moment, and it's 9 pages long. I'll be doing a smaller version soon (it's a freebie job, as the owner's a friend), and that'll be going in the window. There's a LOT of options on the menu, though not a great deal of vegetarian stuff at the moment. A couple I know went there on Saturday night and said it was a bit pricey, but the food they had was excellent, and large portions. And I know myself, from chatting with the chef, that everything is made fresh and not from frozen ingredients. Prices range from about £8 to £15.
> On a different note, does anyone know why the White Hart closed before 10pm on Saturday? I was going to go in, but - in a non-metaphorical sense - the lights were on but there was no-one home.


They really need to sort this veggie issue out as I know a lot of veggie types in Tulse Hill.  Lots of Italian food is veggie too so it's just stupid.  Please tell me they have a spicy tomato sauce AKA Arrabiata?  Are they also doing PIZZA?!

I don't know why the Hart was closed btw but I think if a pub closes early on a Saturday night there might have been a bit of bother...They had a smashed window a few weeks ago but that happened in daylight apparently.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm having problems posting the picture!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 67803


Bastards


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 16, 2015)

Hart was dead Saturday...so they shut.

Business savvy ahoy!


----------



## discobastard (Feb 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 67803


That's bad. It can get pretty bad on my road but that's appalling. Have you sent that photo to Lambeth?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> That's bad. It can get pretty bad on my road but that's appalling. Have you sent that photo to Lambeth?


Yeah. It's a total disgrace is what it is.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yeah. It's a total disgrace is what it is.


Lambeth have been really on the ball with this and emailed me straight back. Whether they actually clear it up today or not is another matter


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Lambeth have been really on the ball with this and emailed me straight back. Whether they actually clear it up today or not is another matter


And they are clearing it up today.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 17, 2015)

Those efficient bastards!!!!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2015)

What are we voting on?





Presents

*Head to Head supper club*
*With Harriet from Adnams & Gid from Cave de Pyrene*
23rd February 2014
@7:30pm

Salmon ceviche, avocado & lime, Sicilian tomatoes

Braised ox cheek, crispy tongue, celeriac & brussel tops

Rhubarb mille feuille, orange & rosewater sorbet

Lancashire Bomb, apple & oatcakes

_All served with matching beer from Adnams & organic wine from Cave de Pyrene_

_Who gets your vote?_

*£50 per person*
_Tickets pre paid in advance
Limited availability_

No Images? Click here · Unsubscribe
Tulse Hill Hotel
150 Norwood Rd,
Herne Hill
SE24 9AY

020 8671 7499

eat@tulsehillhotel.com
sleep@tulsehillhotel.com
Like · Tweet · Forward


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2015)

And 


Maharani said:


> What are we voting on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and check the address...Herne Hill, wtf? Pretentious pricks


----------



## Manter (Feb 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And
> 
> and check the address...Herne Hill, wtf? Pretentious pricks


Everyone in Tulse Hill wants to be somewhere else. The white hart has a west norwood sticker in its window.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 17, 2015)

I believe that the THT IS technically Herne Hill since it's SE24 and the White Hart is technically West Norwood - being SE27.  But then those of on the SW2 side of the quadrant are technically Brixton and the tyre shop is snooty West Dulwich.  We all know we're Tulse Hill really.  Why pretend otherwise.


----------



## Manter (Feb 17, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I believe that the THT IS technically Herne Hill since it's SE24 and the White Hart is technically West Norwood - being SE27.  But then those of on the SW2 side of the quadrant are technically Brixton and the tyre shop is snooty West Dulwich.  We all know we're Tulse Hill really.  Why pretend otherwise.


So what postcode is actually Tulse Hill?!


----------



## 299 old timer (Feb 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> So what postcode is actually Tulse Hill?!



sw2 naturally!

How can THT be HH if it is in TH? Tossers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> So what postcode is actually Tulse Hill?!



It doesn't really exist in that respect - it's a train station, a road and a ward - but not a place for postcode purposes.  But under no circumstances must this ever be admitted.


eta.. also probably best to leave it here - otherwise we risk restarting the Great Postcode Wars..


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 17, 2015)

The 4 postcodes meet at that junction, SW2, SE24, SE21, SE27 - so Tulse Hill train station is technically in West Norwood. Tulse Hill (the road) is in SW2.  The Tulse Hill surgery - also SW2.  Once you cross under the bridge on Leigham Vale (by Sandy and Sandra's old house), you're in SW16 - Streatham but according to Gogglebox - they were in Brixton!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> sw2 naturally!
> 
> How can THT be HH if it is in TH? Tossers.


Exactly


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> It doesn't really exist in that respect - it's a train station, a road and a ward - but not a place for postcode purposes.  But under no circumstances must this ever be admitted.
> L
> 
> eta.. also probably best to leave it here - otherwise we risk restarting the Great Postcode Wars..


Let's...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 17, 2015)

norty...


----------



## Smick (Feb 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> What are we voting on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm presuming it's Harriet or Gid. I wonder if Gid is short for Gideon.

As the current Chancellor of the Exchequer is a Gid, I'll be voting for Harriet just in case I unwittingly use my vote on that bastard and it becomes binding in the general election.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 18, 2015)

Smick said:


> I'm presuming it's Harriet or Gid. I wonder if Gid is short for Gideon.
> 
> As the current Chancellor of the Exchequer is a Gid, I'll be voting for Harriet just in case I unwittingly use my vote on that bastard and it becomes binding in the general election.


Aren't they banning the Gideon bibles/bibles in general in public places or trying to? In any case, it's a terrible name and I think it'll be a hung vote...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> Everyone in Tulse Hill wants to be somewhere else. The white hart has a west norwood sticker in its window.


I live and breathe tulse hill, my child is born and will always be bred tulse hill. So there...


----------



## Smick (Feb 18, 2015)

I think most people want to be in Dulwich, present company excluded. Dulwich Village is about 25m long but people seem to think it goes from Crystal Palace at the South, Camberwell at the North, Brixton at the West and Peckham to the East.

I'm Tulse Hill and I'm proud.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2015)

FUCK DULWICH VILLAGE


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2015)

FUCK NORWOOD AND HERNE HILL


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2015)

FUCK THE FUCKING CUNTHOLE WHITE HART AS WELL...THAT CAN FUCK OFF TO NORWOOD FOR ALL I CARE!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2015)

...AND FUCK GIDEON AND HARRIET TOO!!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm going home.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2015)

to Tulse Hill...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 18, 2015)

"£5 pints of larger are no more at The Railway. We’ve swapped brands from Peroni to Budvar & Red Strip! Both Only £4:50"

they're good to us aren't they?! _only _£4.50 for a pint of Red Stripe is still too much.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> FUCK NORWOOD AND HERNE HILL


Fuck London generally just not Tulse Hill.


----------



## Breakz (Feb 18, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> "£5 pints of larger are no more at The Railway. We’ve swapped brands from Peroni to Budvar & Red Strip! Both Only £4:50"
> 
> they're good to us aren't they?! _only _£4.50 for a pint of Red Stripe is still too much.


 
beat me to it, this just popped up on my newsfeed as well, good that they are listening to feedback and doing something about their prices.

Wonder what THH and White Hart have up their sleeves, could turn into a full blow tulse hill beer price war?!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 18, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> <snip> _only _£4.50 for a pint of Red Stripe is still too much.


If I were paid to drink Red Stripe, it'd still be overpriced, in my arrogant opinion.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2015)

White Hart staff can't be bothered to stay open...

Shut early again last night...and got right moody when I challenged why they were ringing last orders at 10.20pm.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 18, 2015)

Breakz said:


> beat me to it, this just popped up on my newsfeed as well, good that they are listening to feedback and doing something about their prices.
> 
> Wonder what THH and White Hart have up their sleeves, could turn into a full blow tulse hill beer price war?!



i bought a drink in the Railway on Friday night, came to £9. To be fair it was something like a double rum and ginger beer, but that will teach me for getting a round in so willy nilly at the Railway.

I notice they have dropped their minimum spend on card from a tenner to a fiver, things are well and truly on the up!


----------



## Breakz (Feb 18, 2015)

iv refused to go back to the railway since that fb shotdown, perhaps things are on the up, only time well tell....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 18, 2015)

They hate you mate! I never bought one out of principle, but wasn't Peroni £4.75 anyway? or did that go up with the January inflation?


----------



## elmpp (Feb 19, 2015)

Greebo said:


> If I were paid to drink Red Stripe, it'd still be overpriced, in my arrogant opinion.


Logic fail


----------



## Greebo (Feb 19, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Logic fail


Nope - it's the price of self respect.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And
> 
> and check the address...Herne Hill, wtf? Pretentious pricks



If the Tulse Hill Hotel isn't in Tulse Hill then what is 

Which hill is Tulse Hill anyway, the one leading to Brixton?


----------



## clandestino (Feb 19, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> If the Tulse Hill Hotel isn't in Tulse Hill then what is



Nothing is, that's the point. Tulse Hill doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Smick (Feb 19, 2015)

It runs from Norwood Road to Brixton Water Lane, following the boundary of the park for most of it.


----------



## Smick (Feb 19, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Nothing is, that's the point. Tulse Hill doesn't actually exist.


I think you'll find that it does exist, but it's not in Tulse Hill.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2015)

Tulse Hill is like the 13th floor.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Nothing is, that's the point. Tulse Hill doesn't actually exist.


It's not a place?
Is it a state of mind?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Smick said:


> It runs from Norwood Road to Brixton Water Lane, following the boundary of the park for most of it.



This makes no sense (maybe it's a joke?) Instead of BWL - do you mean Dulwich Road?   (even then it doesn't really make sense imo).


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 19, 2015)

anyway.. it's in a song so it must exist!

If your conscience fails you we can be your guide
The runaway train will take you for a ride
It's an '88 special with automatic doors
Johnny Guitar, tell 'em where it goes
Down the tracks like a thunderstorm
past the house where I was born
Guaranteed and bonafide, a genuine white knuckle ride
We've got smackheads, crackheads, pensioners, pimps,
anonymous alcoholics looking for a drink
So put your feet up, enjoy the show
Twenty four minutes from Tulse Hill let's go

We've got yardies, steamers, parasitic cops
Bostik boys playing chicken in the box,
jackpot crackpots, Summerstown blues
nineteen nervous wrecking crews
Mad alsations, pit-bull terroists,
hammerheaded loan sharks trying out for Jaws 6
BMX bandits breaking all the windows,
you don't need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows

Twenty four minutes trom Tulse Hill
the driver's dressed in black
He's dead on the dead man's handle
and we ain't coming back

We're going down the tracks and off the page
past the dole, The Silver Blades
Through the flats to the seventh floor
along the walkway to your front door
Up the staircase, down the hall
where daddy bangs you against the wall
and beats your brains in with a tablespoon
AWOPBOPALOOBOPALOPBAMBOOM !

Calling all cars, calling all cars
check all the pubs and raid all the bars
Bring in the rapists, the muggers and thieves
make it safe for the OAP's
House the homeless boys and girls
save the children, feed the world
Then put your feet up, mind the gap
and take it right back to the track Fruit Bat

Twenty four minutes from Tulse Hill
the driver's dressed in black
He's dead on the dead man's handle
and we ain't coming back

We're going down the tracks and on ahead
where skins and angels fear to tread
Up the chimneys, down the drains
through the eyes of hurricanes
From the brothels of Streatham,
to the taking of Peckham
fun, fun, fun,
Here we come!


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> This makes no sense (maybe it's a joke?) Instead of BWL - do you mean Dulwich Road?   (even then it doesn't really make sense imo).


Effra road becomes Tulse hill at bwl, doesn't it?

Edit- yes, google maps tells me the a204 from bwl up is effra road, from bwl down to the junction with Norwood road is Tulse hill


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> Effra road becomes Tulse hill at bwl, doesn't it?



ah got it now - I thought he was talking about Norwood Road on the east side of the park from TH down to HH.  Sorry Smick

totally aware of the Effra Road/Tulse Hill changeover - people used to mistakenly address mail to us as Effra Road, not realising it changes to Tulse Hill at that junction (when we lived down there).

as you were...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2015)

I miss living on Tulse Hill. Biggest mistake I ever made was moving on from there...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2015)

Moving to Christchurch Road next (touch wood)


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I miss living on Tulse Hill. Biggest mistake I ever made was moving on from there...



I miss it too - every time we go past our flat - I'd have stayed there for the long run really and we'd be a lot better off - but then I like here too and it is much better for our family.  Mainly I just miss backing on to the park.


----------



## 299 old timer (Feb 19, 2015)

Christ, just don't ask the whereabouts of Upper Tulse Hill or there'll be mass pandemonium


----------



## leanderman (Feb 19, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Christ, just don't ask the whereabouts of Upper Tulse Hill or there'll be mass pandemonium



Lower Tulse Hill is where the action is


----------



## clandestino (Feb 19, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think you'll find that it does exist, but it's not in Tulse Hill.



It's a conundrum wrapped in four post codes.


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Lower Tulse Hill is where the action is


Wasn't 'that 'twixt the hills?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 19, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Christ, just don't ask the whereabouts of Upper Tulse Hill or there'll be mass pandemonium


That's easy...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 19, 2015)

It'll be Tulse Hill village before long anyway if the estate agents get their way..  all it would take is a farmers' market on Station Rise, a bit of bunting and some flower boxes.


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2015)

That is both true, funny and sad


----------



## Smick (Feb 19, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> ah got it now - I thought he was talking about Norwood Road on the east side of the park from TH down to HH.  Sorry Smick
> 
> totally aware of the Effra Road/Tulse Hill changeover - people used to mistakenly address mail to us as Effra Road, not realising it changes to Tulse Hill at that junction (when we lived down there).
> 
> as you were...


Needless to say, I had the last laugh.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Smick said:


> Needless to say, I had the last laugh.



my shame is now complete..


----------



## Smick (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone who is in to running 5k, I did the length of Leigham Vale, Valley Road, path across the top of Streatham Common, down the South side, up the diagonal path and back the way I came. 5.1km and a nice downhill from Leigham Court Road for the last kilometer.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 20, 2015)

I only run when being chased


----------



## Maharani (Feb 20, 2015)

What is the opinion of people of pubs serving food and staff allowing punters to eat 'outside' food at the premises? It's a rhetorical question really. Mind boggling behaviour at a Tulse Hill pub...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 21, 2015)

New signs going up in lots of shops in the White Hart locale. I'm not sure if the car shop on the corner of Palace Road/Norwood Rd is turning into something else. 

The bar is up at Knowles, excitement!

And as an aside, there's a really lairy woman in the coop today, working behind the tills. She actually shouted at customers today to 'come on, hurry up'. Well, we did say we missed Tina...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 22, 2015)

So far really nice welcome to la casa degli Italian restaurant. Free prosecco and it's actually not tacky inside. Praying they don't ruin in by providing crap food.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2015)

Specials menu looked interesting yesterday....and sensibly priced


----------



## discobastard (Feb 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So far really nice welcome to la casa degli Italian restaurant. Free prosecco and it's actually not tacky inside. Praying they don't ruin in by providing crap food.


Looking forward to the review.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 22, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Looking forward to the review.


So...after a really warm welcome and a free glass of bubbles, I perused the menu. It's freaking HUGE! It took us half an hour to decide what to order. I think the menu is a work in progress and seriously needs to be revised. They seem to have mixed up starters with mains; the second page has dishes for £4.95 and ones for £12.95, one of which was a salad with mozzarella! Their pricing is skewwiff. There's an aubergine dish on there that's more expensive than the veal! How does that work?!

We ordered garlic pizza bread to start. The bready bit was fine but it was unseasoned and average.

Mains were ok but nothing to write home about. I did like the fact that for some pasta dishes you can order small rather than large. My arrabiata was not hot enough and their chilli oil didn't have any chilliishness about it and NO TABASCO sauce!! Christ.

The wine was tasty and priced well.

Service wise it was very friendly but not really brilliant. The waitress cleared our starter plates while one of my friends was still eating. A no no in my eyes.

I think I'll have a word with the owners as I do think it's worth going back but they need to reduce their menu and train the waiting staff a bit. Maybe also turn the heating down!

Overall, I wasn't overwhelmed nor was I disappointed. I will definitely go back.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2015)

I felt a bit sorry for them earlier -I wandered past just after 4pm - it was pissing down and the waitress was standing forlornly looking out the window - there was no one inside.  On Friday evening my beau and I wandered past and the specials board looked alright and reasonable prices - but we would like to see a menu (although it sounds a bit nuts atm).  I'm not sure tabasco sauce is what one would expect to find in an Italian tbf - but the rest sounds a bit mad.  I'd really like it if it turned out to be somewhere we could go with the kids for a treat.  Nice food, not too expensive but not over the top either.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I felt a bit sorry for them earlier -I wandered past just after 4pm - it was pissing down and the waitress was standing forlornly looking out the window - there was no one inside.  On Friday evening my beau and I wandered past and the specials board looked alright and reasonable prices - but we would like to see a menu (although it sounds a bit nuts atm).  I'm not sure tabasco sauce is what one would expect to find in an Italian tbf - but the rest sounds a bit mad.  I'd really like it if it turned out to be somewhere we could go with the kids for a treat.  Nice food, not too expensive but not over the top either.


Most Italians do have Tabasco, even though it's a tex-mex thing, it goes mighty well with tomato based foods.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Most Italians do have Tabasco, even though it's a tex-mex thing, it goes mighty well with tomato based foods.



I think some do, but not, in my experience - _most_ - chilli oil yes - but I agree it goes well with tomato-based foods - either way, I wouldn't hold it against them..


----------



## Maharani (Feb 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I think some do, but not, in my experience - _most_ - chilli oil yes - but I agree it goes well with tomato-based foods - either way, I wouldn't hold it against them..


Oooh, I do!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 23, 2015)

Given how good the '15 minute walk away in Streatham Hill'  Addomme is they've got their work cut out....


----------



## readie (Feb 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm not sure if the car shop on the corner of Palace Road/Norwood Rd is turning into something else.



Ah, the mystery of Hamiltons. How often I have pondered it (I live opposite). There is a planning permission notice up to turn the whole place into flats – I think possibly a second application, because a first one appeared, ooo, about a year ago and nothing appeared to happen. Hamiltons have taken all their signs down but there seem to be new car-related ones going up. There was a phase were all the cars in the showroom had disappeared and I was convinced they had shut up shop... only for it all to reappear a couple of weeks later.

I tell you, it almost makes Into the Vines (the fish foot pedicure/Christian bookshop/diet food place) look straightforward.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 23, 2015)

readie said:


> Ah, the mystery of Hamiltons. How often I have pondered it (I live opposite). There is a planning permission notice up to turn the whole place into flats – I think possibly a second application, because a first one appeared, ooo, about a year ago and nothing appeared to happen. Hamiltons have taken all their signs down but there seem to be new car-related ones going up. There was a phase were all the cars in the showroom had disappeared and I was convinced they had shut up shop... only for it all to reappear a couple of weeks later.
> 
> I tell you, it almost makes Into the Vines (the fish foot manicure/Christian bookshop/diet food place) look straightforward.



I think the planning permission was for the yard behind and the church building (unless there were 2 separate applications).  There's lots of window tinting/car modification signage going up in Hamiltons so it looks like the shop, at least, is here to stay.  Whether the church gets pulled down for the flats or not is another thing!


----------



## readie (Feb 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I think the planning permission was for the yard behind and the church building



Ah ha – hadn't realised that. Thanks, that makes sense. Though does rather decrease my interest in moving into these long-promised flats if they're going to have a view of a car dealership. (Yes, I have my eye on flats which don't yet exist).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I think some do, but not, in my experience - _most_ - chilli oil yes - but I agree it goes well with tomato-based foods - either way, I wouldn't hold it against them..



Most chilli oil is just flavourless gloop. Any restauraunt worth is 'sauce' is gonna have a proper chilli condiment to hand....

...and salt and pepper in salt and pepper pots....not some rank little bowl (Tulse Hill Hotel take note)


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Most chilli oil is just flavourless gloop. Any restauraunt worth is 'sauce' is gonna have a proper chilli condiment to hand....



yes... I agree, I have nothing against chilli sauces - I just wouldn't find it odd if an Italian restaurant didn't have Tabasco specifically - what with there being loads of different chilli sauces - some of which may even be Italian!  Obviously if it is flavourless gloop that's not good either!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm gonna take my own...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm gonna take my own...



probably for the best.  Or set up a stall outside...


----------



## Smick (Feb 23, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Most chilli oil is just flavourless gloop. Any restauraunt worth is 'sauce' is gonna have a proper chilli condiment to hand....
> 
> ...and salt and pepper in salt and pepper pots....not some rank little bowl (Tulse Hill Hotel take note)


 I quite like those bowls because you see I have an aversion to washing my hands after taking a piss so I do. I know that the salt in the little Tulse Hill Hotel bowl will kill the bacteria and the pepper will remove any unwanted odour. It's perfect for the lazy diner.


----------



## Smick (Feb 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes... I agree, I have nothing against chilli sauces - I just wouldn't find it odd if an Italian restaurant didn't have Tabasco specifically - what with there being loads of different chilli sauces - some of which may even be Italian!  Obviously if it is flavourless gloop that's not good either!


I think that most places acquire Tabasco unintentionally, unless they are Mexican or the like. So a brand new place won't have it yet because they haven't had the time for it to just show up some day.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2015)

Pissalt and pisspepper is a new hipster delicacy


----------



## Maharani (Feb 23, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm gonna take my own...


I often do...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think that most places acquire Tabasco unintentionally, unless they are Mexican or the like. So a brand new place won't have it yet because they haven't had the time for it to just show up some day.


I'll leave a bottle on their doorstep...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 23, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Most chilli oil is just flavourless gloop. Any restauraunt worth is 'sauce' is gonna have a proper chilli condiment to hand....
> 
> ...and salt and pepper in salt and pepper pots....not some rank little bowl (Tulse Hill Hotel take note)


Judging by the amount of salt the Tulse put into their finger pots I'm hoping that they throw the remaining salt away and refill using clean salt...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2015)

I lick it anyway....


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think that most places acquire Tabasco unintentionally, unless they are Mexican or the like. So a brand new place won't have it yet because they haven't had the time for it to just show up some day.





Maharani said:


> I'll leave a bottle on their doorstep...



It'll probably just wander off and unintentionally show up elsewhere...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 23, 2015)

for the tabascophiles:


----------



## Maharani (Feb 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> for the tabascophiles:


I'll post this through their door...they'll know who it's from...


----------



## 299 old timer (Feb 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Most Italians do have Tabasco, even though it's a tex-mex thing, it goes mighty well with tomato based foods.



Absolute nonsense. A proper arrabiata sauce is made with dried red chillies, flaked or crushed into a rough powder. The Italian type is thinner than those chubby Mexican types, but still rather fiery!
I appreciate you may be referring to some restaurants that you may have come across, but my impression is that if there is a bottle of Tabasco in an Italian restaurant here they are just pandering to the whims of the locals or being lazy. Let me check the Ada Boni book for the proper recipe...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2015)

Who said Arrabiata had Tabasco in it?

Oh...no one did, duh!

Chilli out, man!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 24, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Absolute nonsense. A proper arrabiata sauce is made with dried red chillies, flaked or crushed into a rough powder. The Italian type is thinner than those chubby Mexican types, but still rather fiery!
> I appreciate you may be referring to some restaurants that you may have come across, but my impression is that if there is a bottle of Tabasco in an Italian restaurant here they are just pandering to the whims of the locals or being lazy. Let me check the Ada Boni book for the proper recipe...


As I said and I'll say it again, Tabasco sauce goes well with tomato based foods. It's not Italian, no, but I disagree that a local Italian, especially one that serves pizza, shouldn't have a bottle lurking about. On the other hand, I really wouldn't give two tequila slammers if they had a fiery chilli oil instead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 24, 2015)

Tobasgate!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 24, 2015)

The great chilli sauce wars of Tulse Hill.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> The great chilli sauce wars of Tulse Hill.


Don't get me started on the lack of Encona in pubs!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> The great chilli sauce wars of Tulse Hill.



Chilli Con Carnage


----------



## 299 old timer (Feb 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Don't get me started on the lack of Encona in pubs!



I freely admit to adding a dollop of Encona to the pasta at home if it is lacking that va va voom factor


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (Feb 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


Heaven...


----------



## Smick (Feb 24, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> I freely admit to adding a dollop of Encona to the pasta at home if it is lacking that va va voom factor


There are very few foods which aren't improved by Encona.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 24, 2015)

Fresh chopped red chilli is required on top of most foods. If a restaurant doesn't have that basic ingredient it makes me sad.


----------



## han (Feb 24, 2015)

My mouth automatically waters at the mere mention of encona.


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2015)

I keep reading that as enema


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2015)

Chilli Enema


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2015)

I did wonder why you all seemed so excited


----------



## Maharani (Feb 25, 2015)

In my cupboard at home...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 25, 2015)

I feel like I'm using urban for my inanities. Sorry...


----------



## Smick (Feb 25, 2015)

There is a new sign gone up at Hamilton's. It looks like it's going to be a second hand car showroom for some time yet.


----------



## readie (Feb 26, 2015)

Smick said:


> There is a new sign gone up at Hamilton's. It looks like it's going to be a second hand car showroom for some time yet.


And that it's going to offer "car wrapping". I'm intrigued, and imagining huge rolls of wrapping paper being needed to perform this task.

(As you can probably gather, I know nothing about cars.)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 26, 2015)

Isn't car wrapping the same as applying decals?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 26, 2015)

Aye, it is....just inna bigga stylee...


----------



## Manter (Feb 26, 2015)

I was going to say it's pimp my ride stuff isn't it....


----------



## Smick (Feb 26, 2015)

I thought it was more likely to be taxis getting adverts and work vans getting their company details all over them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 26, 2015)

Anything happening while I'm away....?


----------



## Smick (Feb 26, 2015)

No. I've just been to the Co and it's dead. Even the traffic seemed light.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll start a fight when I'm back...liven things up a bit...


----------



## Smick (Feb 26, 2015)

Let me know in advance so I can come down to watch.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 27, 2015)

through a certain amount of fuckwittery I left my bike locked up on the bent bike rack right outside the White Hart on the corner there for well over 24 hours with all my lights on it - only one lock.  Was still there when gaijinboy went to pick it up tonight!  eme - sound familiar?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

The shouty red head is in the coop again but she was less shouty today...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2015)

Strowagers update - open for business but a bit at sixes and sevens.  So handy!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Strowagers update - open for business but a bit at sixes and sevens.  So handy!


I think the original owner sold the business as a going concern...Are some Indian chaps running it now?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think the original owner sold the business as a going concern...Are some Indian chaps running it now?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


They'd probably be quite handy when working in a DIY shop...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They'd probably be quite handy when working in a DIY shop...



Indian Chaps are always handy when doing looking for the right screw.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Indian Chaps are always handy when doing looking for the right screw.


Perhaps handy when screwing too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 28, 2015)

I wouldn't know....I hire people in for that sort of thing...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

Do they wear chaps? You must have noticed...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Do they wear chaps? You must have noticed...



I was busy studying Punjabi when they were round...

all that banging put me right off me verb conjugation..

...and don't get me started on the morphological and syntactic structures.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I was busy studying Punjabi when they were round...
> 
> all that banging put me right off me verb conjugation..
> 
> ...and don't get me started on the morphological and syntactic structures.


Try saying all that in Punjabi ;0)


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2015)

A lot of the English language has origins in Sanskrit. I can name a few:
Pyjama; chub, juganout, chutney....

Here are more:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_of_Sanskrit_origin 

I often feel like the old Indian man from goodness gracious me that boils everything down to being Indian. He was funny.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 1, 2015)

Punch....

The drink though....not the whack to side of the head...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Punch....
> 
> The drink though....not the whack to side of the head...


I think 'fisty cuffs' is Indian...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think 'fisty cuffs' is Indian...


Especially if you happen to punch an Indian...


----------



## clandestino (Mar 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Strowagers update - open for business but a bit at sixes and sevens.  So handy!



Strowagers update - this item about a West Norwood business is in the wrong forum.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Strowagers update - this item about a West Norwood business is in the wrong forum.


No! Don't you start. Tell me where West Norwood begins and ends and same for Tulse Hill. I know there's a fine geographic line between the two. And who gives a shit anyway?! 

If the Tulse Hill Hotel is actually in Herne Hill then Strowagers can be in Tulse Hill and we'll discuss it in this forum. So there. Tulse Hill chitter chatter would be pretty boring if we just talked about the coop and the two  pubs in the area.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 1, 2015)

Postcode cop alert...


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 1, 2015)

And surely Tulse Hill is more of a state of being, than postcode.   Or something.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Tell me where West Norwood begins and ends and same for Tulse Hill.


The border is the railway bridge. Maybe the fire station at a push.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Strowagers update - this item about a West Norwood business is in the wrong forum.



yes... but we Tulse Hillians cross borders into forn parts - we're adventurers, pioneers some might say.  We don't cower behind a railway bridge or a lethal gyratory screaming "there be dragons"!!

edit - what i'm trying to say is - we also use Strowagers... please feel free to update the West Norwood thread...


----------



## clandestino (Mar 1, 2015)

Just because you use it, it doesn't mean it's in TH. If you go swimming in Brixton Rec, would you post about it here too?

I don't want to be the Onket of the south, but...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Just because you use it, it doesn't mean it's in TH. If you go swimming in Brixton Rec, would you post about it here too?
> 
> I don't want to be the Onket of the south, but...



Never said it was in Tulse Hill thread but it is the closest hardware shop.  I wouldn't post about going for a swim in Brixton Rec but I would certainly post about it reopening if it was the nearest swimming pool!  rolleyeye, slappyhead, stickyouttongue...

anyways, I guess we like to live dangerously here on the Tulse Hill thread.. I think we've even discussed locations as far away as oooooh.. Elephant and Castle!!


----------



## clandestino (Mar 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


>


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

Borders are for suckers!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 2, 2015)

clandestino said:


>


I'm in the Electric cafe, Tulse hill.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 2, 2015)

Strowagers has an INORDINATE amount of pocket tissues for sale. It looks a bit odd in there...

I won't be entering any spelling bees for some time....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

Inordinate


----------



## Manter (Mar 2, 2015)

It's a good word


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2015)

Warning.. some of the places below are NOT in Tulse Hill - but I just got this email..


Dear Gaijingirl, 

I am writing to let you know that from Saturday 7 March, bus route 415 will be extended from Elephant & Castle to Old Kent Road, Tesco. The route will no longer serve Newington Causeway. 

This will provide additional buses from Elephant & Castle along New Kent Road and Old Kent Road. This will also provide new direct travel opportunities between West Norwood, Tulse Hill and Brixton to Old Kent Road.


----------



## Smick (Mar 3, 2015)

I heard that they are to get new buses as well. The current ones are all very old.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Warning.. some of the places below are NOT in Tulse Hill - but I just got this email..
> 
> 
> Dear Gaijingirl,
> ...


They are obviously concerned that you don't have a large enough Tesco in Tulse Hill. Tesco Tulse Hill is an Express, Brixton is a Tesco Metro apparently, Brixton Road has two Tesco Expresses, then Elephant and Castle is only a Metro. The Holy Grail at Old Kent Road is a Superstore.

Maybe Boris should be seeking sponsorship to call this route the T1


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 4, 2015)

Clark Kent has dyed his hair black.


----------



## Smick (Mar 4, 2015)

The P13 goes to the big Tesco at Streatham. But I do all my shopping, whenever possible, at Lidl.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

Smick said:


> The P13 goes to the big Tesco at Streatham. But I do all my shopping, whenever possible, at Lidl.


Lidl Streatham or Lidl Brixton? I prefer the former for many reasons...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Lidl Norbury is my favourite.  Generally much quieter.


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2015)

Lidl Clapham Junction is pretty good. I don't know what the wine range at other branches is like, but it is amaaaazing at the Clapham Jt. store.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Mar 4, 2015)

I just rummage around in bins.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

I just went into the worst cafe in Tulse Hill.  It's the cafe that's in the old estate agents next to Browns Taxis, the name escapes me.

I ordered a piece of carrot cake and a coffee for £3.50.  The cake was DISGUSTING. My 8 year old wouldn't even eat it...it actually tasted of mushroom pate laced with cinnamon! FFS, how they made it taste like that I do not know.  I sent it back and the lady that earlier told me the cake was really crumbly because it was made that day then said it's 'fresh from two days ago'! Holy cows, if she thinks fresh food means it was made two days ago she really shouldn't be working in catering.  I let go of the fact that she'd lied and took a replacement cookie so the girl wouldn't get upset.  That was stale. Yuck all round.  

I also do not appreciate being told that no one else complained about it and thus being made to look like a pain in the arse. I will not be venturing back to this so called cafe.  

I should have gone to Rhubarb instead, they had a whole variety of lovely looking things in there...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2015)

James Wilson Estate Agents Coffee Shop?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 4, 2015)

obviously you don't deserve it, but if you go anywhere else for such fare apart from Castello then you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> obviously you don't deserve it, but if you go anywhere else for such fare apart from Castello then you are asking for trouble.


I only wanted a piece of cake and a coffee


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> obviously you don't deserve it, but if you go anywhere else for such fare apart from Castello then you are asking for trouble.


and a bit of peace and quiet...Castello is always rammed by the looks of things.


----------



## readie (Mar 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I only wanted a piece of cake and a coffee


Sympathies on the James Wilson experience. Mine was similarly hideous. I have not returned since.

Owen and the Rhubarb is of course always a good shout, but have you tried Creative Aroma? Almost opposite the abomination that's James Wilson, just beyond the weird fireplace shop and by the bus stop down to Herne Hill.

I honestly can't recommend the place highly enough. Delicious cake and coffee and hot chocolate, incredibly lovely owners, and a really nice atmosphere. And I think the prices are very reasonable too. If you're looking for cake, coffee, comfy seat and family friendliness, you won't find anywhere better in my opinion.

(I swear I'm not on commission.)


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know, Creative Aroma near the 68/468/192/etc bus stop seemed ok when we went in there.

*eta* see above post.  The cakes were good, and they had a highchair for my daughter.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2015)

I've popped in to Creative Aroma a few times to get a cuppa to go with a patty from next door for "dinner a la 68" and they've always been really really friendly.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

readie said:


> Sympathies on the James Wilson experience. Mine was similarly hideous. I have not returned since.
> 
> Owen and the Rhubarb is of course always a good shout, but have you tried Creative Aroma? Almost opposite the abomination that's James Wilson, just beyond the weird fireplace shop and by the bus stop down to Herne Hill.
> 
> ...


I have been there yes. It was ok. Maybe I went when the owners were off because the guy serving seemed quite disinterested. 

I will check out Rhubarb and write my findings here shortly...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2015)

Creative Aroma could do with swapping out their window display....it's a bit sun bleached now and the cakes in the window look a bit sad. If you want to use your window to sell your business it's best to keep it fresh and colourful and not all tired and faded.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Creative Aroma could do with swapping out their window display....it's a bit sun bleached now and the cakes in the window look a bit sad. If you want to use your window to sell your business it's best to keep it fresh and colourful and not all tired and faded.


Seems that freshness is lacking in all Tulse Hill coffee shops...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2015)

I see the menu is up in the new italian....got the sheets arse about tit in the display though...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I see the menu is up in the new italian....got the sheets arse about tit in the display though...


You sound surprised


----------



## Smick (Mar 4, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Lidl Norbury is my favourite.  Generally much quieter.


Norbury for me too. Pretty much the only thing I ever do in our car is drive to Lidl.

Norbury has great parking and loads of windows inside, so it's always nice and bright.

I am not so keen on Streatham, I think I prefer Brixton. But it's great to have three.

Lidl recently got me to test a rice cooker for them. They couriered it to me and the cooker was free. I gave them a small write-up on it. Then it sat in its box for a month so I gave it to poptyping . I wish they'd have me test one of their scary looking power tools. The £79 lathe or something.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

Smick said:


> Norbury for me too. Pretty much the only thing I ever do in our car is drive to Lidl.
> 
> Norbury has great parking and loads of windows inside, so it's always nice and bright.
> 
> ...


How does one get Lidl to ask one to test stuff? That's bloody brilliant!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> How does one get Lidl to ask one to test stuff? That's bloody brilliant!


I've never been to Lidl Norbury. I prefer Streatham as the selection is better and less busy. I find The entrance/exit really precarious with a full trolley. I nearly ended up on acre lane once on exiting.


----------



## Smick (Mar 4, 2015)

They have a Lidl community website. I signed up and made several posts about how much I love Lidl, which wines I buy, bratwurst etc and the mod pmed me and asked if I would be interested. I offered my services again, but I haven't heard from them, although I haven't posted since.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

Smick said:


> They have a Lidl community website. I signed up and made several posts about how much I love Lidl, which wines I buy, bratwurst etc and the mod pmed me and asked if I would be interested. I offered my services again, but I haven't heard from them, although I haven't posted since.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2015)

A lidl community, full of lidl people, testing lidl products....like oompah Lumpahs


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Ms T (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't think I even know where Norbury is.  Is it on the way to Ikea?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 5, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I don't think I even know where Norbury is.  Is it on the way to Ikea?



Yes.. it's the bottom bit of Streatham before you get to Thornton Heath way and then on to Ikea.  The Lidl is actually v. close to Streatham actually, a short hop down from Streatham Common.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 5, 2015)

it's being rebranded as 'South Streatham' by estate agents 

It's got one of the two branches of Lahore Kebab House in it, and an ice-cream parlour which was a bit like one you'd expect to find in an entertainment complex in Ryslip, or Crawley.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 5, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> it's being rebranded as 'South Streatham' by estate agents
> 
> It's got one of the two branches of Lahore Kebab House in it, and an ice-cream parlour which was a bit like one you'd expect to find in an entertainment complex in Ryslip, or Crawley.



That's Creams.. they're all over the place - there's one in Brixton too.  We went to a kids b'day party there a few weeks ago and still have shed loads of leftover icecream in our freezer - they're humungous!


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 5, 2015)

Me and Mrs 'liver got almost chucked out of Creams by having a proper 'cover the children's ears' style stand up argument in there.  That might have soured my experience of it's ice cream/confectionaryness.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> View attachment 68423


I might send that to Lidl on their forum and see if they want to use it...there's no copyright on it so they might steal it


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 5, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Me and Mrs 'liver got almost chucked out of Creams by having a proper 'cover the children's ears' style stand up argument in there.  That might have soured my experience of it's ice cream/confectionaryness.



sour cream...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2015)

No one has posted about food for over 4 hrs....I bet you're all eating right now...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 5, 2015)

well I just had a "bean burger" in the Tulse Hill Hotel (from the bar menu - not the restaurant) that was utter utter shite.  NOT a bean burger but one of those deep friend mashed potato with veg in it things that I hate.  so basically mashed potato in a burger bun with chips.  yum.    I would have complained but I didn't want to spoil my friends' evening.  I might write and say something though because that's the only veggie thing on the bar menu and i'll definitely not go back to eat there again if that's all there is to offer.


----------



## Smick (Mar 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> well I just had a "bean burger" in the Tulse Hill Hotel (from the bar menu - not the restaurant) that was utter utter shite.  NOT a bean burger but one of those deep friend mashed potato with veg in it things that I hate.  so basically mashed potato in a burger bun with chips.  yum.    I would have complained but I didn't want to spoil my friends' evening.  I might write and say something though because that's the only veggie thing on the bar menu and i'll definitely not go back to eat there again if that's all there is to offer.


Tell them. Send them an email and let them know how shit it was. It isn't cheap. If they don't know how pissed off you are then they can't do anything.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah....if you do nothing then they just serve it to someone else...and that person could DIE!!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2015)

Potat-overdose


----------



## Maharani (Mar 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> well I just had a "bean burger" in the Tulse Hill Hotel (from the bar menu - not the restaurant) that was utter utter shite.  NOT a bean burger but one of those deep friend mashed potato with veg in it things that I hate.  so basically mashed potato in a burger bun with chips.  yum.    I would have complained but I didn't want to spoil my friends' evening.  I might write and say something though because that's the only veggie thing on the bar menu and i'll definitely not go back to eat there again if that's all there is to offer.


Yes, it's agreed that we really must complain and explain why you didn't at the time. I think so many people don't say anything because of the reason you put forward or they simply don't know how. 

gaijingirl, you definitely can complain! 

Do it!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2015)

DO IT....

....before more veggies are killed by mash genocide!!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2015)

oh god.. the responsibility...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 6, 2015)

someone on the HH forum just said that roast dinner's aren't exciting...that's riled me up!


----------



## hilit (Mar 6, 2015)

Stay away from the potted salmon and toast from the THH except if you like blend food. Waste of £7.00.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2015)

The THH is coming in for some direct hits here at the U75 heavy weight eating championships. The Veggie Burger has taken a direct hit, the potted salmon floored and the hipster beards slammed...

We're only a few rounds in and it's already getting food fight ugly....can the rarebit be enough to keep the THH's head up above the water in the electrifying grudge match that has arisen since The THH dared to address themselves as Herne Hill....


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll own up and say that I recently got taken out there for a meal in the restaurant and it was bloody gorgeous to be fair - a fine Tulse Hill establishment.  But that veggie burger  - straight out of Herne Hill.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2015)

Foodies with Attitude - Straight Outta Tulse Hill


----------



## Manter (Mar 6, 2015)

Is this the great thh backlash?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> Is this the great thh backlash?



dunno - but I did write to them.  Tbf.. I was really impressed when we went out for dinner so it's probably a typical "oh shit what shall we do for the veggies" thing.. but it was so so dire.  Basically it was exactly the sort of veggie burger I would pick up at the kebab shop at the end of the road at 2am for a couple of quid.  I wonder what they'll say?  Me, being me - I'm worried they'll take offence.    But ultimately, I wont eat there again because there's no other option on the bar menu and, whilst it was lovely, we won't be back at the restaurant any time soon.


----------



## Manter (Mar 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> dunno - but I did write to them.  Tbf.. I was really impressed when we went out for dinner so it's probably a typical "oh shit what shall we do for the veggies" thing.. but it was so so dire.  Basically it was exactly the sort of veggie burger I would pick up at the kebab shop at the end of the road at 2am for a couple of quid.  I wonder what they'll say?  Me, being me - I'm worried they'll take offence.    But ultimately, I wont eat there again because there's no other option on the bar menu and, whilst it was lovely, we won't be back at the restaurant any time soon.


I still haven't been in...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> I still haven't been in...



well if they sort their veggie burger out, we should rectify that together.


----------



## Manter (Mar 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> well if they sort their veggie burger out, we should rectify that together.


Before or after christening my kitchen?!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> Before or after christening my kitchen?!



ooh.. either sounds good - or both on the same day.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2015)

omigosh - hurrah! I really really hope it improves things.  My 5 year old was very very nearly run over by a car crossing on a green man on the gyratory last week.  A man in his car decided to drive through the pedestrian crossing whilst it was on green anyway - he saw me but obviously she's shorter and just kept going.    You may have heard my screams... 

"Following a campaign by local residents with Labour's Assembly Member Val Shawcross, local councillors Anna Birley, Max Deckers-Dowber & Fred Cowell and former councillor Ann Kingsbury,  Transport for London (TfL)  has agreed to remove the one-way traffic system (gyratory) on the south circular road near Tulse Hill station. The project to return this junction to two-way traffic is at an early stage and will include extensive consultation with local businesses and residents in the coming months. TfL expect this project to take about 5 years and complete by 2020.

In the meantime the council has won £2million from the London Mayor to improve Norwood Road from Chestnut Road to Tulse Hill Station by 2017. The scheme will be designed through consultation and engagement with local people In 2015/16.

Helen Hayes says “I am pleased that local residents & businesses  will be involved in re-designing this important junction which acts as a gate way to West Norwood.”

A number of gyratories are being removed across London eg Brixton, Stockwell, Vauxhall, Wandsworth, Aldgate, Swiss Cottage, Kings Cross  and many more. Gyratories, introduced in the 1960s and 1970s, are being replaced to improve safety, cycling, improve traffic flow and create a healthier & more pleasant environment.

Look out for more information at the West Norwood Feast events (returning April 5th) !"


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2015)

Excellent news. There has to be a better arrangement than the current one.

Five fucking years though


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 8, 2015)

First foods at the THH. The steak and chips was fit. At £18, it's 4 quid cheaper than the railway. It was a really nice piece of meat very well cooked. The horseradish was shite tho.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2015)

Five *years *to fix the gyratory?!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 8, 2015)

poptyping said:


> First foods at the THH. The steak and chips was fit. At £18, it's 4 quid cheaper than the railway. It was a really nice piece of meat very well cooked. The horseradish was shite tho.


There's a slightly up and down review on Brixton Blog. How was the service?

http://www.brixtonblog.com/brixton-reviews-tulse-hill-hotel/28521


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 8, 2015)

discobastard said:


> There's a slightly up and down review on Brixton Blog. How was the service?
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/brixton-reviews-tulse-hill-hotel/28521



Adequate, I'd say. Better than railway which isn't hard. Although we went for an early lunch so it wasn't very busy.


----------



## Smick (Mar 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Five *years *to fix the gyratory?!


I don't see why it shouldn't be done in five weeks!

I'm going to write to her and ask her to make Probyn Road a no-entry from Palace Road while she's at it. Stop people from speeding round to avoid the lights at the Co-op. If anyone needs access, they can get in from Christchurch Road or Hillside, Lanercost.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2015)

Smick said:


> I don't see why it shouldn't be done in five weeks!
> 
> I'm going to write to her and ask her to make Probyn Road a no-entry from Palace Road while she's at it. Stop people from speeding round to avoid the lights at the Co-op. If anyone needs access, they can get in from Christchurch Road or Hillside, Lanercost.



I'm not sure those roads will be too delighted about that though.  That's always the problem with these things - someone loses out.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2015)

and yes.. why 5 years?  It seems like such a long time!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2015)

I mean, I understand it taking a while to get the design right - there's lots of traffic, lots of bus stops, and lots of crossings. Careful coordination between lots of stakeholders. But that's not going to take more than a year, and neither is the construction. Weird. A funding thing maybe?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I mean, I understand it taking a while to get the design right - there's lots of traffic, lots of bus stops, and lots of crossings. Careful coordination between lots of stakeholders. But that's not going to take more than a year, and neither is the construction. Weird. A funding thing maybe?



I don't know, but we had a residents' meeting about this very thing and one of our number is a former councillor, so I'll ask her when I see her.


----------



## Smick (Mar 8, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm not sure those roads will be too delighted about that though.  That's always the problem with these things - someone loses out.


From Hillside and Lanercost? It might stop people parking at the bottom of Lanercost to get to the station, so they might be ok with it. It certainly wouldn't turn into a rat run, as Probyn is now. To be honest, I drive out Probyn nine times out of ten and it would inconvenience me when driving, but I walk more often than drive, often witha buggy plus a kid on a scooter alongside, and Palace Road is full of fucking idiot drivers, always trying to get through Probyn to Christchurch, so I'd benefit from the change.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> <snip> Careful coordination between lots of stakeholders. But that's not going to take more than a year, and neither is the construction. Weird. A funding thing maybe?


So young and naif - you forgot to add the Lambeth factor.

If _n_ is a reasonable amount of time or money for any given project to become real outside Lambeth, let 2_n _(or L!) stand for the minimum amount required within Lambeth boundaries.  Of course, L! may frequently = more than 2_n.  _

I could explain this to you more scientifically with highfaluting cop outs like timey-wimey and money-woney, but it's probably just urban werefoxes plotting again.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2015)

Greebo said:


> So young and naif - you forgot to add the Lambeth factor.


But it's a TfL project. They've got chops.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> But it's a TfL project. They've got chops.


Not enough of the organic grade ones required by urban werefoxes accustomed to raiding Herne Hill or shopping from waitrose?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2015)

Smick said:


> From Hillside and Lanercost? It might stop people parking at the bottom of Lanercost to get to the station, so they might be ok with it. It certainly wouldn't turn into a rat run, as Probyn is now. To be honest, I drive out Probyn nine times out of ten and it would inconvenience me when driving, but I walk more often than drive, often witha buggy plus a kid on a scooter alongside, and Palace Road is full of fucking idiot drivers, always trying to get through Probyn to Christchurch, so I'd benefit from the change.



Well I have never once driven up Lanercost - if it was no entry from Probyn onto Christchurch I would take Lanercost or Hillside instead to get on to the South Circular with the current situation.  As you know I am in almost the exact same situation as you re buggies/scooters (or bikes in our case) and location, so I completely understand where you are coming from, if anything my road is worse than yours.  I'm just saying that where you (or I depending on what they do) would benefit from the change - someone else will lose out as that traffic will reroute elsewhere.

It will be interesting to see how this all plays out in the end and I hope they find a solution that improves the traffic situation for all of us.


----------



## Smick (Mar 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Well I have never once driven up Lanercost - if it was no entry from Probyn onto Christchurch I would take Lanercost or Hillside instead to get on to the South Circular with the current situation.  As you know I am in almost the exact same situation as you re buggies/scooters (or bikes in our case) and location, so I completely understand where you are coming from, if anything my road is worse than yours.  I'm just saying that where you (or I depending on what they do) would benefit from the change - someone else will lose out as that traffic will reroute elsewhere.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this all plays out in the end and I hope they find a solution that improves the traffic situation for all of us.


All I want is for traffic from Leigham Vale to stop coming up Palace Road to get onto Christchurch, put them onto Norwood Road instead, and stop cars turning off Norwood Road to get onto Christchurch when there's a queue from the lights up to the Palace / Leigham Vale Junction.

I can understand why people do it, but it seems that some drivers feel they have to do it as quickly as possible to justify not taking the main road.

People won't use Hillside to get onto Christchurch because it's more difficult to get out up there.

Getting out from Probyn onto Christchurch wouldn't be an issue in my new dictatorship, only getting from Palace Road onto Probyn. People living in Probyn can drive in from Christchurch, park up, and go back out that way. People could also drive from Probyn onto Palace, just not from Palace onto Probyn. Someone living on Probyn who finds themselves on Palace Road can either go Norwood, Christchurch, Probyn or Hillside, Lanercost, Probyn.

Makes all the sense in the world to me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 9, 2015)

In my dictatorship I'd pave the lot over!


----------



## GypsyWings (Mar 9, 2015)

The White Hart to change hands once again it would seem,  wonder what's in store for us this time!!!!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 10, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> The White Hart to change hands once again it would seem,  wonder what's in store for us this time!!!!


Well I hop to god they don't get rid of the pizzas...


----------



## GypsyWings (Mar 10, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Well I hop to god they don't get rid of the pizzas...


Agreed the only good thing about the place


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2015)

White Hart shut at 9.30pm last nite. What a fucking disgrace!!


----------



## ringo (Mar 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> White Hart shut at 9.30pm last nite. What a fucking disgrace!!



It was shut by about 7pm last Monday.


----------



## ringo (Mar 10, 2015)

War on the trains today. The 7:47 to Kings Cross only had 4 carriages so only a couple of people could get on. The next one 15 minutes later was already rammed but half of us got on, imagine it dominoed on til after 9 like that. Angry people on the train shoving and swearing, people at Herne Hill & Loughborough Junction irate at not getting on. 

I'd get the 7:15 more often but don't want to get up too early and not see the kids in the morning just because Thameslink can't provide a decent service for the money


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 10, 2015)

ringo said:


> War on the trains today. The 7:47 to Kings Cross only had 4 carriages so only a couple of people could get on. The next one 15 minutes later was already rammed but half of us got on, imagine it dominoed on til after 9 like that. Angry people on the train shoving and swearing, people at Herne Hill & Loughborough Junction irate at not getting on.
> 
> I'd get the 7:15 more often but don't want to get up too early and not see the kids in the morning just because Thameslink can't provide a decent service for the money



what is the excuse for 4 carriages in rush hour? its crazy. I thought most train companies were adding carriages and building longer platforms.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> what is the excuse for 4 carriages in rush hour? its crazy. I thought most train companies were adding carriages and building longer platforms.


They are. Thameslink is getting an entirely new fleet of trains and loads of platforms have been lengthened.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 10, 2015)

Another urb was in COOP last night. They said Clarke Kent has been informed of his celebrity status on this thread. Apparently he was a bit like WTF but in a sort of endearing CK way


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2015)

He is happy being an urban hero...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> and yes.. why 5 years?  It seems like such a long time!


Cos it's Lambeth. They like to take their time...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Another urb was in COOP last night. They said Clarke Kent has been informed of his celebrity status on this thread. Apparently he was a bit like WTF but in a sort of endearing CK way


I totally blurted out to him that I heard he dyed his hair! He looked quite perturbed. I think he thinks Tulse Hill is stalking him. 

We had a conversation about music yesterday. I have time for Clarke


----------



## Smick (Mar 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> They are. Thameslink is getting an entirely new fleet of trains and loads of platforms have been lengthened.


But they're not going to lengthen ours because there is a bridge at either end of it. I think Tulse Hill was given as the reason why they were stopping Bedford line trains at Blackfriars. They wanted all those to be 12 carriages but they couldn't run it South of the river because they can't upgrade Tulse Hill station to accept them.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

Smick said:


> But they're not going to lengthen ours because there is a bridge at either end of it. I think Tulse Hill was given as the reason why they were stopping Bedford line trains at Blackfriars. They wanted all those to be 12 carriages but they couldn't run it South of the river because they can't upgrade Tulse Hill station to accept them.


That's correct.
When the works are complete, Tulse Hill *could* get more Thameslink trains, but they would have to terminate at Blackfriars.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I totally blurted out to him that I heard he dyed his hair! He looked quite perturbed. I think he thinks Tulse Hill is stalking him.
> 
> We had a conversation about music yesterday. I have time for Clarke



I love CK he's my fave person in there. Tina? Who?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2015)

Co op worker pose-able action figures....


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Co op worker pose-able action figures....


He's the Urban legend...


----------



## ringo (Mar 10, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> what is the excuse for 4 carriages in rush hour? its crazy. I thought most train companies were adding carriages and building longer platforms.


I think I've only had a handful of trains on time this year too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2015)

ringo said:


> I think I've only had a handful of trains on time this year too.



been a rotten year for late runnings so far....


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 10, 2015)

White Hart was open and I had the pleasure of a drink with John. He is the new George without asking for a quid or if you love him....

 A group of Feast planners were sat next to the skanky toilets again......I have no idea why they meet there as it isn't for the ambience.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 10, 2015)

I gave up on trains ages ago and now just get the bus in to brixton/vauxhall....I know I'm going to be later but can't be arsed to pack in like a muppet. I'd rather take an extra 30mins with a seat and relax...work can wait.

I should stop being a lazy fuck and get back on my bike though


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't post massively but this is weird/fucked.

Last night some racist shit scratched on my outgoing wall....it wasn't graffiti as it was embedded in my brick. I got a stone and spent 20 mins rubbbing it away this morning....obv it weren't aimed at me but it was on my wall pissed me off as I get on with my neighbours. Has anyone else had this recently?

Do I look like I live in Bexleyheath...... CUNTS!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> I don't post massively but this is weird/fucked.
> 
> Last night some racist shit scratched on my outgoing wall....it wasn't graffiti as it was embedded in my brick. I got a stone and spent 20 mins rubbbing it away this morning....obv it weren't aimed at me but it was on my wall pissed me off as I get on with my neighbours. Has anyone else had this recently?
> 
> Do I look like I live in Bexleyheath...... CUNTS!



yuck.. that is weird!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> White Hart was open and I had the pleasure of a drink with John. He is the new George without asking for a quid or if you love him....
> 
> A group of Feast planners were sat next to the skanky toilets again......I have no idea why they meet there as it isn't for the ambience.


It's mainly middle aged, middle class ladies who buy one non alcoholic drink for the whole sitting. No wonder the place is being given up by the current tenants, for that and a million other reasons.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It's mainly middle aged, middle class ladies who buy one non alcoholic drink for the whole sitting. No wonder the place is being given up by the current tenants, for that and a million other reasons.



Quite - although "middle aged" might be pushing it unless they live to 140....scary bunch!

What other reasons apart from idiots like me popping in for the occasional pint might there be???


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yuck.. that is weird!



Yes it was and I wasn't happy....Gone now though along with about a .5cm of bricks 

I always feel guilty about everything anyway so worried my neighbours though it was a statement I decided to advertise by scratching on the walls...lol.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Quite - although "middle aged" might be pushing it unless they live to 140....scary bunch!
> 
> What other reasons apart from idiots like me popping in for the occasional pint might there be???


They have lacked consistency since they took over. Crazy closing times, i.e. They close when the staff on duty feel like closing, even if there are still people sat at the bar well before 10pm; the owner rarely makes an appearance; the staff act like kids and there doesn't appear to be a manager; the owner wanted to socially cleanse the place by getting rid of the locals but shot himself in the foot as those people were the main source of their income...I could go on but I think these are plenty of reasons why it didn't succeed. 

Apparently they have found new tenants so it will hopefully remain open without a big break inbetween. Let's hope the people that it take over know what they're doing and actually give a toss about the place. 

It needs a deep, deep clean and new bogs too.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They have lacked consistency since they took over. Crazy closing times, i.e. They close when the staff on duty feel like closing, even if there are still people sat at the bar well before 10pm; the owner rarely makes an appearance; the staff act like kids and there doesn't appear to be a manager; the owner wanted to socially cleanse the place by getting rid of the locals but shot himself in the foot as those people were the main source of their income...I could go on but I think these are plenty of reasons why it didn't succeed.
> 
> Apparently they have found new tenants so it will hopefully remain open without a big break inbetween. Let's hope the people that it take over know what they're doing and actually give a toss about the place.
> 
> It needs a deep, deep clean and new bogs too.



True true...I remember getting there at 4pm on a Weds/Thurs once and had to help an old dear up to the cafe by the station as it hadn't opened over an hour later...she was sat on the step with her zimmer.

I had to go to the toilets twice and apologised profusely to the crowd as the stench was terrible every time you opened the door.

I don't agree that they tried to socially cleanse the place  though as they still allow **** in...they just don't give a fuck....anyway like you said lets hope they sort it out next time.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

....let's not forget racist staff...


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ....let's not forget racist staff...



What one/s?


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Not the floppy haired fuck?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> White Hart was open and I had the pleasure of a drink with John. He is the new George without asking for a quid or if you love him....
> 
> A group of Feast planners were sat next to the skanky toilets again......I have no idea why they meet there as it isn't for the ambience.





alfajobrob said:


> Not the floppy haired fuck?


now, now no naming names...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> now, now no naming names...


It's not about who they 'allow' in, it's about how they set the place up. To be fair though, I think a lot of regulars were put off in the first month or so by the presence of the bouncers...


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> now, now no naming names...



Name deleted.

I will take it on the chin for naming George though. He found out where I lived and used to knock for me\a quid... I'd always get a hug though. As for John he needs to be talked about and helped.

Anyone seen George recently btw?


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It's not about who they 'allow' in, it's about how they set the place up. To be fair though, I think a lot of regulars were put off in the first month or so by the presence of the bouncers...



I'd forgotten about them...ridiculous for such a small place.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Name deleted.
> 
> I will take it on the chin for naming George though. He found out where I lived and used to knock for me\a quid... I'd always get a hug though. As for John he needs to be talked about and helped.
> 
> Anyone seen George recently btw?


Did he have learning difficulties?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> I don't agree that they tried to socially cleanse the place  though as they still allow **** in...they just don't give a fuck....anyway like you said lets hope they sort it out next time.



She's alright....


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did he have learning difficulties?



Yip and the staff didn't give a fuck.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> She's alright....



I know....just must remember to not talk


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Yip and the staff didn't give a fuck.



Staff are not very mature and a little too self obsessed to think or feel what someone else might be going through...


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyway I digress....what racism at the White Hart..I didn't see anything overt?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

I come across **** quite a bit in non-pub situations.  She probably wouldn't really know who I am, other than a neighbour, but she's always been friendly - we're often in shops at the same time and she has a lot of time for people.  I like her.  Plus there was that thing with the ducklings.

ION.. my neighbours are telling me there's were a few break-ins in the area (the Palace Road/leigham Vale/Kinfauns triangle) last night.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Staff are not very mature and a little too self obsessed to think or feel what someone else might be going through...



Sounds like me at times...but yeah!


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I come across **** quite a bit in non-pub situations.  She probably wouldn't really know who I am, other than a neighbour, but she's always been friendly - we're often in shops at the same time and she has a lot of time for people.  I like her.  Plus there was that thing with the ducklings.
> 
> ION.. my neighbours are telling me there's were a few break-ins in the area (the Palace Road/leigham Vale/Kinfauns triangle) last night.



I'm not going to discuss and I certainly don't judge so will leave it at that...I'm not a nasty person. 

I'm just waiting for the smelly pub tramp thread so I can say thats me!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl there were some dodgy fuckers hanging around outside my place last weekend. I saw them off and then got in touch with the police. Could be totally unrelated though...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> I'm not going to discuss and I certainly don't judge so will leave it at that...I'm not a nasty person.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the smelly pub tramp thread so I can say thats me!



sorry - my post was not aimed at you in any way - certainly wasn't expecting you to discuss or imply you are a nasty person - was just joining in the discussion.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> gaijingirl there were some dodgy fuckers hanging around outside my place last weekend. I saw them off and then got in touch with the police. Could be totally unrelated though...



the old bill have been on your street a bit recently - they were waiting on the LV side of the barrier - I wondered if it was some kind of speed trap because people come down under that bridge quite fast sometimes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

I think the term 'Asian slag' constitutes racism. As does 'I hate pikeys and jocks'.

These were fobbed off as a joke....banter among friends....friends being all the staff present.


----------



## Smick (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> ION.. my neighbours are telling me there's were a few break-ins in the area (the Palace Road/leigham Vale/Kinfauns triangle) last night.


Was this as people slept?

I've got nothing worth stealing, my telly and computer are both 6 years old, and I've got bugger all cash. But I'd still not like anyone to come in and find out for themselves.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

Smick said:


> Was this as people slept?
> 
> I've got nothing worth stealing, my telly and computer are both 6 years old, and I've got bugger all cash. But I'd still not like anyone to come in and find out for themselves.



They didn't say, but I believe they themselves confronted burglars in the night once in the last few years and have been broken into twice.  We did get a letter not so long ago from the OB about burglaries in the area.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think the term 'Asian slag' constitutes racism. As does 'I hate pikeys and jocks'.
> 
> These were fobbed off as a joke....banter among friends....friends being all the staff present.



The second one I can sort of deal with as were all boys.....first one just pissed me off though. I wouldn't be happy hearing that at the bar.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think the term 'Asian slag' constitutes racism. As does 'I hate pikeys and jocks'.
> 
> These were fobbed off as a joke....banter among friends....friends being all the staff present.



Pricks. If you use someone's ethnicity as part of an insult that's racist in my book.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Pricks. If you use someone's ethnicity as part of an insult that's racist in my book.



That's the way I see it...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Name deleted.
> 
> I will take it on the chin for naming George though. He found out where I lived and used to knock for me\a quid... I'd always get a hug though. As for John he needs to be talked about and helped.
> 
> Anyone seen George recently btw?


i did actually see him about a week ago on Norwood High Street with his carer...he's still smiling


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

I've got lack worth stealing..I'm also insured for once so go for it!

It will beat the time I had a PS2. 2 x sl12's, deck, games/dvd's, 200 b&h and £90 without any....I felt properly violated!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Pricks. If you use someone's ethnicity as part of an insult that's racist in my book.


It's also not an excuse to say 'it was my night off (when i was racist bantering)'.  what a twit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It's also not an excuse to say 'it was my night off (when i was racist bantering)'.  what a twit.



...and I was just talking about my ex...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...and I was just talking about my ex...


or was he?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> or was he?



Makes no odds really....still  a racist


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It's also not an excuse to say 'it was my night off (when i was racist bantering)'.  what a twit.



I bet Clarke Kent would never say such things whether he was working or not.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm fairly sure he wouldn't...


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It's also not an excuse to say 'it was my night off (when i was racist bantering)'.  what a twit.



Jock's or Pikey's isn't racist itself though if used in a non derogatory way it all depends on the situation..I'd go to jockland and use that. I've also been in a few pikey camps...using the term to say you hate them all is though so I don't know why I'm arguing?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

Does Clarke Kent look like Clarke Kent?  i don't go in that often but when I do I always wonder which one he is?


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

He's probably reading the thread and feeling scared.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

He's soiling himself in aisle 5 as we type....He knows he's being stalked by the urban ladies.

Luckily he has wetwipes and Andrex to hand.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

In 2007 legal history was made when a bloke was convicted of using a race hate term when using the word 'pikey'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Does Clarke Kent look like Clarke Kent?  i don't go in that often but when I do I always wonder which one he is?



He did pre-piercings and hair dye


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> He's soiling himself in aisle 5 as we type....He knows he's being stalked by the urban ladies.
> 
> Luckily he has wetwipes and Andrex to hand.



Don't be a dick.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> In 2007 legal history was made when a bloke was convicted of using a race hate term when using the word 'pikey'



Ok didn't know that....I think context is key though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Ok didn't know that....I think context is key though.



Impact is key.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Ok didn't know that....I think context is key though.



I think just not saying those things is key


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

The word Paki only became viewed as racist in the 60's. Before it was used as an abbreviation to the obvious. 

It doesn't matter that you might not intend the word to be offensive, it just is so as such should never be uttered. Pikey definitely is. Jock, I'm unsure of...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

Some people still say p*ki to refer to Asian owned corner shops. It's not an insult, it's just a description. Fucking sigh.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Some people still say p*ki to refer to Asian owned corner shops. It's not an insult, it's just a description. Fucking sigh.


Not in London surely?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Not in London surely?



Only in small towns


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

I had a paper round growing up, not so very far from here.  My corner shop was taken over by an Indian family who had two daughters, one of whom was my age.  They were the first in the area really (not very far from here).  The crap they put up with was appalling.  Mind you, the Dad wasn't too keen on them being friends with me either.  Me and her got on great.    I wonder where she is now. I clearly remember her saying to me that people were ignorant because they weren't Pakistani but Indian.  Loads of people called it the paki shop and there was a lot of grumbling when the old lady who owned it sold it to them - but we all knew, even then, that it wasn't right to call it that.  Incredible to think that anyone would use that term now almost 30 years later.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

Have you seen Anita and me


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Excuse me now I am getting sensitive...jock, brummie, scouser, pikey etc. are not racist. I don't go around saying p@Ki shop or talking about Ch1nky's so please leave that alone. 

I'll keep my south london colloquialisms to myself and depart..I'm a pikey myself though lol.


----------



## Smick (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The word Paki only became viewed as racist in the 60's. Before it was used as an abbreviation to the obvious.
> ...



A friend of mine said it's used in Australia without being seen as offensive.

If I'm honest, anything can be offensive. I've red a bit about South African Apartheid and they tried to use the most biological terms possible but it is some of the most offensive language I have ever read.

I used the word ' Jocks ' to a Scottish friend when Scotland were playing football and he took it very badly. Another time I made several references to ' The Scotch' in an attempt to wind him up but he didn't bite.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Excuse me now I am getting sensitive...jock, brummie, scouser, pikey etc. are not racist. I don't go around saying p@Ki shop or talking about Ch1nky's so please leave that alone.
> 
> I'll keep my south london colloquialisms to myself and depart..I'm a pikey myself though lol.



P*key is a derogatory term. Just bc you don't mind it doesn't mean others won't find it off. It's up to you what you say but don't be surprised if people call you out on it.

P*ki convo wasn't directed at you, I don't think, so you *are* being sensitive.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I had a paper round growing up, not so very far from here.  My corner shop was taken over by an Indian family who had two daughters, one of whom was my age.  They were the first in the area really (not very far from here).  The crap they put up with was appalling.  Mind you, the Dad wasn't too keen on them being friends with me either.  Me and her got on great.    I wonder where she is now. I clearly remember her saying to me that people were ignorant because they weren't Pakistani but Indian.  Loads of people called it the paki shop and there was a lot of grumbling when the old lady who owned it sold it to them - but we all knew, even then, that it wasn't right to call it that.  Incredible to think that anyone would use that term now almost 30 years later.


That's funny I have the same story but the other way around! My parents had a corner shop and chippie in Wiltshire. There was the odd problem with locals and racism but it never got out of hand. My parents were really accepted by most customers and I was encouraged to play with the kids in the area. I was the only brown kid there but had some of the best times of my childhood. 

I was only young though so my memory might be scant with regards to the day to day. I'll have to ask my Dad.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That's funny I have the same story but the other way around! My parents had a corner shop and chippie in Wiltshire. There was the odd problem with locals and racism but it never got out of hand. My parents were really accepted by most customers and I was encouraged to play with the kids in the area. I was the only brown kid there but had some of the best times of my childhood.
> 
> I was only young though so my memory might be scant with regards to the day to day. I'll have to ask my Dad.



Snap. But supermarkets and video library. I watched a lot of horror films as a kid


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> P*key is a derogatory term. Just bc you don't mind it doesn't mean others won't find it off. It's up to you what you say but don't be surprised if people call you out on it.
> 
> P*ki convo wasn't directed at you, I don't think, so you *are* being sensitive.


No Poptyping is right, the example of the use of the word Paki was given to explain why the word pikey is viewed as racist. Chill.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Snap. But supermarkets and video library. I watched a lot of horror films as a kid


Haha, we had vids too. My mum caught me watching soft porn once...I didn't know honest! It had Madonna in and I was obsessed...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Have you seen Anita and me



no.. but i know the name - is it a film or a tv programme or something?  I can imagine the content.

We used to say we were going to the park and jump on a routemaster, not pay, and piss about in central london together.  We were a bad influence on each other.  I do clearly remember being in her flat once when her parents were out and some arseholes outside shouting abuse and being threatening - throwing shit at the windows.  It was quite scary - I'd obviously never experienced anything like it and was so far out of my depth.  She took it in her stride.  She was also very very pretty which caused even more problems.  Her Dad was a violent arsehole though both to her and her sister and their Mum.

eta.. tripping right down memory lane now, but the previous shopkeeper used to make us tea on a Sat morning when we'd all go back after our rounds - and give us sweets from the shop.  My new friend's mum would make these massive pots of chai - only we didn't really know what it was, it was just this weird sweet tea to us.

oh and double eta... the new shop had porn in it and we also watched it upstairs when the parents weren't about...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

It's a book and a film. 

Sounds like you had a lovely friendship with her


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> It's a book and a film.
> 
> Sounds like you had a lovely friendship with her



yeah, it was fun.  One day when she was at (her pretty rough, mixed) school and for some reason I wasn't (at my Catholic girls' convent), she persuaded me to go to school with her and pretend I was a student there - which I did and got away with.  That was a bit mad.  It was a bit tinged with sadness though - there was a LOT of tension between her and her father and they had very different ideas about her future.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl it's actually got some really sad bits in the film. An interesting portrayal of friendship. I don't think the issues in it are unique to cross racial friendships (cross racial? - I think I made that up)  but prob as much as a reflection of early teenage friendship generally with a bit of race and class stuff in the mix.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah, it was fun.  One day when she was at (her pretty rough, mixed) school and for some reason I wasn't (at my Catholic girls' convent), she persuaded me to go to school with her and pretend I was a student there - which I did and got away with.  That was a bit mad.  It was a bit tinged with sadness though - there was a LOT of tension between her and her father and they had very different ideas about her future.



Do you know what happened to her?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

and he hated me - thought I was a bad influence, which was ironic because I don't think my parents were overjoyed at our friendship either for similar reasons.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Do you know what happened to her?



no - they moved away and cut all ties.  They had loads of family in the East End and I think they went there - I never heard from her again.  She has a super super common name, so although i've tried to track her down, I don't suppose I'll be able to and I doubt her name is the same anymore anyway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> gaijingirl it's actually got some really sad bits in the film. An interesting portrayal of friendship. I don't think the issues in it are unique to cross racial friendships (cross racial? - I think I made that up)  but prob as much as a reflection of early teenage friendship generally with a bit of race and class stuff in the mix.



Watch it here: http://streamcloud.eu/foiw7jra54fg/Anita.And.Me.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.avi.html


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Watch it here: http://streamcloud.eu/foiw7jra54fg/Anita.And.Me.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.avi.html



actually haven't clicked on it yet but I think I might have seen it after all thinking about it - some stuff coming back to my addled brain... will watch again.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> and he hated me - thought I was a bad influence, which was ironic because I don't think my parents were overjoyed at our friendship either for similar reasons.



Bad influences tend to be a two way thing


----------



## Smick (Mar 11, 2015)

I grew up in Belfast where diversity is differing sets of white Christians. And they're prepared to kill and die over it. Arseholes will find anything to fight and intimidate over. It seemed to be one of the least racist places because there were so few non white people, they integrated fine, no intimidation. But since there has been bit of immigration the wankers have learned fairly quickly how to make the lives of black people, Polish etc a misery as well.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> no - they moved away and cut all ties.  They had loads of family in the East End and I think they went there - I never heard from her again.  She has a super super common name, so although i've tried to track her down, I don't suppose I'll be able to and I doubt her name is the same anymore anyway.



That's a shame. She won't have forgotten you tho x


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> no - they moved away and cut all ties.  They had loads of family in the East End and I think they went there - I never heard from her again.  She has a super super common name, so although i've tried to track her down, I don't suppose I'll be able to and I doubt her name is the same anymore anyway.


You can still search her on Facebook under the name you knew her by. When people get married they have the option to add their maiden/bachelor name so old school friends etc can find them...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You can still search her on Facebook under the name you knew her by. When people get married they have the option to add their maiden/bachelor name so old school friends etc can find them...



yes, I have done that but no luck.  It would be a bit needle/haystack.. think of the most common Indian surname of all and then both her and her sister had almost exactly the same first name - which to be fair, i don't know is that common.  I've not come across it so much since (although a FB search suggests it is).


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

Patel?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Patel?



yep


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yep


Gujarati then...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Gujarati then...



Like me


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Gujarati then...



I think there are non-guji patels tho, innit?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't suppose it matters to put the sisters' first names here... they were Rupal and Ripal.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I think there are non-guji patels tho, innit?


Yeah there are.


----------



## GypsyWings (Mar 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think the term 'Asian slag' constitutes racism. As does 'I hate pikeys and jocks'.
> 
> These were fobbed off as a joke....banter among friends....friends being all the staff present.


Wonder how the feel about gypsies?????


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 12, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Wonder how the feel about gypsies?????



I don't think they like anyone who doesn't fit into their cosy, middle class, Sunday Salsa Set....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 12, 2015)

All important Monday works!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Like me


and my wife!, (although she's from a Guji muslim background)  I can just about say kurdafees and gemchor. 

I presume that everyone knows about the excellence of Pooja in Tooting (they've sell snacks like khandvi that I've only seen at my in-laws, and at various houses whilst doing Kala Kala up in Walsall)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 12, 2015)

ohmyliver I've taught my OH to say mune sak kowuche hamra. Much to the amusement of my nanima.

My family are guji Muslim too. I r an atheist tho


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 12, 2015)

But do they want to eat spinach though?


----------



## GypsyWings (Mar 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All important Monday works!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 68714


Interesting post time


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 14, 2015)

I came past the White Hart at 4am this morning and there was no coke fuelled lock in...

...what a shower of shite they've become....

...there was a time when it was a safe bet for a late drink, some illegal substances and a bumming...

I'm stuck at home with some Lucozade, nurofen and a hard on.

Bollocks to Tulse Hill.

Note: edited to spell Lucozade proper.....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 14, 2015)

Trying to find out if trains are running from Tulse Hill to Farringdon today. Does anyone know?


----------



## Smick (Mar 14, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Trying to find out if trains are running from Tulse Hill to Farringdon today. Does anyone know?


Unfortunately I haven't a clue.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 14, 2015)

Smick said:


> Unfortunately I haven't a clue.



Tfl journey planner isn't showing it as an option but not sure if it's just the system being crap or me, possibles. 

National Railway website says this page doesn't exist :/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 14, 2015)

Nope not working. But trains are running through to LB on the other line


----------



## Smick (Mar 14, 2015)

What you want to do is take the bus to Brixton, then walk to Stockwell to avoid the queues, take the tube to Charing Cross, Bus number 15 to Ludgate Circus and then hitch a lift to Farringdon. There are plenty of kind lorry drivers who would give you a lift and only about 85% of them are murderers, rapists or pornographers, which is fairly good odds to me.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 14, 2015)

Um ok.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 14, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Nope not working. But trains are running through to LB on the other line


Yeah, no thameslink trains the whole weekend...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yeah, no thameslink trains the whole weekend...


  Not that I'd be able to use them yet, but I like the idea of thameslink running at the weekend for those who can.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 14, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Not that I'd be able to use them yet, but I like the idea of thameslink running at the weekend for those who can.


Still poorly?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Still poorly?


Sort of.  At the dangerous stage now, where you feel well enough to be up and about, but really shouldn't do it.  This will pass.

Not made easier when I have relatives the other side of London, and getting to them would be a lot easier if thameslink reliably ran at the weekends.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Sort of.  At the dangerous stage now, where you feel well enough to be up and about but really shouldn't do it.  This will pass.



crumbs - it's really dragging on - I was a bit alarmed at the post you made the other day about how hard you were finding it to breathe.  I really hope you get your strength back soon.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 14, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Sort of.  At the dangerous stage now, where you feel well enough to be up and about, but really shouldn't do it.  This will pass.
> 
> Not made easier when I have relatives the other side of London, and getting to them would be a lot easier if thameslink reliably ran at the weekends.


Be still for as long as possible. I'm a terrible patient or terribly impatient!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> crumbs - it's really dragging on - I was a bit alarmed at the post you made the other day about how hard you were finding it to breathe.  I really hope you get your strength back soon.


Story's elecampane decoction is helping (now the ABs are finished), so has the collective action of some urbanites making it possible to get the captions on the railings in time for today.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Be still for as long as possible. I'm a terrible patient or terribly impatient! <snip>


Same as - for the next few weeks I can look forward to a bollocking from VP every time I even think about overdoing it or pushing my luck.  

Sweet revenge, given the amount of grief I've given him about pushing through instead of pacing himself.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Story's elecampane decoction is helping (now the ABs are finished), so has the collective action of some urbanites making it possible to get the captions on the railings in time for today.



urban is a great place when you're in need!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Like me


Watching Anita and me with the youngun. A very brilliant film to watch with a young punjaban from London.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Watching Anita and me with the youngun. A very brilliant film to watch with a young punjaban from London.


Sorry, forgot to say thanks to Poptyping for that.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2015)

It's so good on many levels. A very clever fillum. 

Girl is transfixed...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 15, 2015)

Maharani Some great British Asian films came out in the late 90s early 00s. East is East is a fave but might not be suitable depending on how old your small is. Bend it like Beckham, I used to like a lot also. But watching it back more recently not sure if it as good as I remember. Small suitable tho


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 15, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> But do they want to eat spinach though?



Also means curry


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2015)

East is East is a beauty. It made duffle coats cool again...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2015)

We tried out the Italian today. forgot the name.. casa Del'aglio?  We chose it as we had to abandon our plans for the day due to bad weather but we wanted a treat.  It was perfect for our needs, it was full enough to have some atmosphere and there was plenty on the (overly large imo) menu to please all - even the kids.  It was very stress free (and we would normally avoid restaurants on Mothers Day).  They sell wine by carafes so we could get half a litre and have a nice buzz rather than get trollied in the middle of the day on more.  The food was nice.  It was all nice.  It is definitely lacking something though - not sure what?  I think it felt a bit impersonal (although the waitresses were lovely to the kids which was great).  I didn't really get a sense of who was running it - not like when we used to go to Brazas or when we've been to Addomme where you almost feel part of the family.  The food was nowhere near as good as Addomme - but that'd be hard to beat to be fair.  It was also a bit more expensive than we had anticipated.  So all in all, it's a useful place to have at the end of the road and I'd like it to be successful and I'd like to think we'd use it lots but I just have a feeling we won't.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 15, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Watching Anita and me with the youngun. A very brilliant film to watch with a young punjaban from London.



Peter Bradshaw from _The Guardian_ commented that "There are zany vignettes and comedy Indian relations galore, but the whole thing is very cardboard and stereotypical." Don't always agree with Peter but i like his reviews.
Louise Keller from Urban CineFile Australia was kinder, "a sweet chapter in the life of a young girl battling to identify with her roots and environment".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anita_and_Me_(film)#Reception

I'm going to give it a go, it's out there on TPB.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> We tried out the Italian today. forgot the name.. casa Del'aglio?  We chose it as we had to abandon our plans for the day due to bad weather but we wanted a treat.  It was perfect for our needs, it was full enough to have some atmosphere and there was plenty on the (overly large imo) menu to please all - even the kids.  It was very stress free (and we would normally avoid restaurants on Mothers Day).  They sell wine by carafes so we could get half a litre and have a nice buzz rather than get trollied in the middle of the day on more.  The food was nice.  It was all nice.  It is definitely lacking something though - not sure what?  I think it felt a bit impersonal (although the waitresses were lovely to the kids which was great).  I didn't really get a sense of who was running it - not like when we used to go to Brazas or when we've been to Addomme where you almost feel part of the family.  The food was nowhere near as good as Addomme - but that'd be hard to beat to be fair.  It was also a bit more expensive than we had anticipated.  So all in all, it's a useful place to have at the end of the road and I'd like it to be successful and I'd like to think we'd use it lots but I just have a feeling we won't.


That really spells problems for me. Generally good but the fact that you really felt like you (perhaps) don't want to go back says it all...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That really spells problems for me. Generally good but the fact that you really felt like you (perhaps) don't want to go back says it all...



I think if we went out to eat lots we might, but we rarely do and when we do it's almost always to park cafes or somewhere like the Electric Cafe, or we simply bring picnics.  So when we do spend that sort of money, it needs to be _really_ special.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I think if we went out to eat lots we might, but we rarely do and when we do it's almost always to park cafes or somewhere like the Electric Cafe, or we simply bring picnics.  So when we do spend that sort of money, it needs to be _really_ special.


The Electric =


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Maharani Some great British Asian films came out in the late 90s early 00s. East is East is a fave but might not be suitable depending on how old your small is. Bend it like Beckham, I used to like a lot also. But watching it back more recently not sure if it as good as I remember. Small suitable tho


The girl is fits of laughter...as soon as Nanima comes on. Reminds her of her Nanima!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 15, 2015)

Just the fact the grandma is nanima makes me so happy. My dadima died before I was born so have only ever only known grandma to be nanima.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Just the fact the grandma is nanima makes me so happy. My dadima died before I was born so have only ever only known grandma to be nanima.


I was brought up to be quite anglicised but I rebelled against it and called me dad's dad Babaji. He was never just gonna be granddad! I love the family names we give to one another. They're then easily recognisable


----------



## discobastard (Mar 16, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> We tried out the Italian today. forgot the name.. casa Del'aglio?  We chose it as we had to abandon our plans for the day due to bad weather but we wanted a treat.  It was perfect for our needs, it was full enough to have some atmosphere and there was plenty on the (overly large imo) menu to please all - even the kids.  It was very stress free (and we would normally avoid restaurants on Mothers Day).  They sell wine by carafes so we could get half a litre and have a nice buzz rather than get trollied in the middle of the day on more.  The food was nice.  It was all nice.  It is definitely lacking something though - not sure what?  I think it felt a bit impersonal (although the waitresses were lovely to the kids which was great).  I didn't really get a sense of who was running it - not like when we used to go to Brazas or when we've been to Addomme where you almost feel part of the family.  The food was nowhere near as good as Addomme - but that'd be hard to beat to be fair.  It was also a bit more expensive than we had anticipated.  So all in all, it's a useful place to have at the end of the road and I'd like it to be successful and I'd like to think we'd use it lots but I just have a feeling we won't.



I've never even heard of Addomme, but just popped on their website and it looks fantastic - AND they deliver!  Now at the top of my list of places to try - those pizzas look great.

Speaking of Brazas, has anybody been recently, is it even still open?  I went sometime in November but they had run out of ribs and so I had a really dry and disappointing burger.  The last time I went proper and had a rib feast was more or less exactly a year ago.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I've never even heard of Addomme, but just popped on their website and it looks fantastic - AND they deliver!  Now at the top of my list of places to try - those pizzas look great.
> 
> Speaking of Brazas, has anybody been recently, is it even still open?  I went sometime in November but they had run out of ribs and so I had a really dry and disappointing burger.  The last time I went proper and had a rib feast was more or less exactly a year ago.



Addomme is really close to Streatham Hill station.. their food is amazing and they are just absolutely lovely people!  It's not very cheap but we've been for a few event meals - my Dad's 70th, that sort of thing (it's not actually tremendously expensive either).  I've not ordered delivery pizza from there - I always feel disappointed by posh takeaway pizza - it's so much nicer straight from the oven on to the table - can be a bit chewy by the time it gets delivered, so I tend to go cheap and get the Godfather if we do a delivery.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2015)

discobastard the place in the village, run by the old brazas people, is really good... proper brazas, innit.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 16, 2015)

poptyping said:


> discobastard the place in the village, run by the old brazas people, is really good... proper brazas, innit.


I'd forgotten about that actually, went a couple of years ago (didn't enjoy the ribs tho) - must try it again!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 16, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Addomme is really close to Streatham Hill station.. their food is amazing and they are just absolutely lovely people!  It's not very cheap but we've been for a few event meals - my Dad's 70th, that sort of thing (it's not actually tremendously expensive either).  I've not ordered delivery pizza from there - I always feel disappointed by posh takeaway pizza - it's so much nicer straight from the oven on to the table - can be a bit chewy by the time it gets delivered, so I tend to go cheap and get the Godfather if we do a delivery.


OK - you've convinced me to visit rather than get delivery


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 16, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Also means curry


yeah, my missus said that it was a different dialect to the one used by her family (she said it could also mean vegetables))  to be fair her family has been in the UK since the 1960s, and some of her cousins children aren't even bothered about learning Gujarati, my brother-in-law was a bit :-O about that.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 16, 2015)

Seconded about Addomme.  They're not amazingly cheap, but the food is *very* good (weekly menu changes according to what they can source etc). I'd go for a sit down meal over a delivery (although we've had deliveries and mrs 'liver prefers the pizzas there over Bravi's) as the service and friendliness is one of the best I've experienced, it's what a local eatery should be like.  Nadia the front of house woman was super nice to us when we went in with a cranky baby daughter who had slept for 30 minutes rather than 2 hours.  I was having to look after her on my knee whilst mrs 'liver ate, so Nadia came up and asked if she could take my daughter and then showed her around the place while I ate my food.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Seconded about Addomme.  They're not amazingly cheap, but the food is *very* good (weekly menu changes according to what they can source etc). I'd go for a sit down meal over a delivery (although we've had deliveries and mrs 'liver prefers the pizzas there over Bravi's) as the service and friendliness is one of the best I've experienced, it's what a local eatery should be like.  Nadia the front of house woman was super nice to us when we went in with a cranky baby daughter who had slept for 30 minutes rather than 2 hours.  I was having to look after her on my knee whilst mrs 'liver ate, so Nadia came up and asked if she could take my daughter and then showed her around the place while I ate my food.


Wow, in house baby sitting! Excellent.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> yeah, my missus said that it was a different dialect to the one used by her family (she said it could also mean vegetables))  to be fair her family has been in the UK since the 1960s, and some of her cousins children aren't even bothered about learning Gujarati, my brother-in-law was a bit :-O about that.



My family came via Uganda so there's also all sorts of swahili words in our Gujarati. Led to some very confused conversations the first time I went to India


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 16, 2015)

It's one of the reasons why we love that place so much.   That level of service/friendliness would be hard to fake.  That and the excellent food, and the unpretentiousness.  It's really nice to have a place like that in walking distance for a treat.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I'd forgotten about that actually, went a couple of years ago (didn't enjoy the ribs tho) - must try it again!



They do a really good breakfast. It's £8 tho!


----------



## han (Mar 16, 2015)

poptyping said:


> discobastard the place in the village, run by the old brazas people, is really good... proper brazas, innit.


What's it called?


----------



## discobastard (Mar 16, 2015)

han said:


> What's it called?


Think it's called Prima Donna.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2015)

han said:


> What's it called?



I can't remember  It's on Market Row and is a few doors down from Domby's. Opposite Ralph's Gift Box.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Think it's called Prima Donna.



Used to be but it changed again. Quite confusing tbh.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 16, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Used to be but it changed again. Quite confusing tbh.



This one?  Menu is more or less the same as Brazas..
http://brixton-villagegrill.com/main.html#


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> This one?  Menu is more or less the same as Brazas..
> http://brixton-villagegrill.com/main.html#



Nah that's not it. It's in Market Row.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Seconded about Addomme.  They're not amazingly cheap, but the food is *very* good (weekly menu changes according to what they can source etc). I'd go for a sit down meal over a delivery (although we've had deliveries and mrs 'liver prefers the pizzas there over Bravi's) as the service and friendliness is one of the best I've experienced, it's what a local eatery should be like.  Nadia the front of house woman was super nice to us when we went in with a cranky baby daughter who had slept for 30 minutes rather than 2 hours.  I was having to look after her on my knee whilst mrs 'liver ate, so Nadia came up and asked if she could take my daughter and then showed her around the place while I ate my food.



haha.. yep they took our kids off us as well - showed them the pizza oven.  When E was little they carried her around so we could eat.  The only other place I've had that was FM Mangal in Camberwell where they practically took them for the whole meal and paraded them around the restaurant.  Bonus!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> This one?  Menu is more or less the same as Brazas..
> http://brixton-villagegrill.com/main.html#



poptyping han

It's called Carioca but they have changed their menu quite a bit from Brazas days.

They were another family who used to be so friendly to us.  We had our daughter's name revealing there, they invited us to lunch on Christmas day and used to bring us left over fruit to our flat at the end of the day rather than let it go to waste.  Lovely lovely lovely people who deserve to be very successful imo.  Unfortunately we rarely go into Brixton Village/Market Row, so we don't go so often.  I am still hoping they open up a little Brazas MKII in West Norwood.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> poptyping
> 
> It's called Carioca but they have changed their menu quite a bit from Brazas days.



Oh that's a shame  I've not had my dinner there for a while. Only the odd brekkie here and there... Why can't we have proper good brazas


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 16, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Oh that's a shame  I've not had my dinner there for a while. Only the odd brekkie here and there... Why can't we have proper good brazas



It is still very nice - or at least was when I last went, which admittedly was quite a while ago.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> It is still very nice - or at least was when I last went, which admittedly was quite a while ago.



Oh well that's good. The brekkies are really good. Can't compare them to electric tho, innit


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 16, 2015)

poptyping said:


> My family came via Uganda so there's also all sorts of swahili words in our Gujarati. Led to some very confused conversations the first time I went to India


My mother in law came from South Africa.  I'm not quite sure how it's affected her Gujarati, obviously, although it does mean that Zuleikha Mayat's Indian Delights is heavily used as a cook book.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 17, 2015)

I forgot to say that I did write to the THT about their veggie burger and they replied - a decent reply to be fair to them.  So I told them it tasted like one of those Birds Eye mashed potato and veg ones deep fried - anyway, it turns out they handmade it from white beans and veg from Natoora (so pricey veg basically).    Such a shame as someone will have gone to a lot of effort with that but they obviously didn't think about the texture - having something really mushy and carby inside bread with chips - it's just too much.  It was tasty alright but I would have preferred something with some bite - not a big pile of mush and I felt quite dodgy afterwards.  Anyway, they also did admit that they were going to rethink their veggie offerings and bar menu so I hope they do.  A friend of mine who I owe a drink suggested we go there Friday night - I'll check, but if that's still the only option we'll probably go somewhere else.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2015)

They seem to have taken the rarebit off the menu too....


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They seem to have taken the rarebit off the menu too....



that wasn't there when I went.  The only veggie option (on the bar menu) was the burger.  Just looked now and they also have a squash gratin and something called Cheddar bombs which I definitely have to try and they still have the burger.  But I'm not confident that the online menu is the same as the one that would be there if I turned up.  Anyway, I'm not going to stress too much about it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2015)

The menu tends to change daily....and differs often from the online one...

....they don't keep the website up to date.


----------



## GypsyWings (Mar 17, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> that wasn't there when I went.  The only veggie option (on the bar menu) was the burger.  Just looked now and they also have a squash gratin and something called Cheddar bombs which I definitely have to try and they still have the burger.  But I'm not confident that the online menu is the same as the one that would be there if I turned up.  Anyway, I'm not going to stress too much about it.


The Cheddar bombs are amazing and I am not a veggie


----------



## Smick (Mar 17, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> that wasn't there when I went.  The only veggie option (on the bar menu) was the burger.  Just looked now and they also have a squash gratin and something called Cheddar bombs which I definitely have to try and they still have the burger.  But I'm not confident that the online menu is the same as the one that would be there if I turned up.  Anyway, I'm not going to stress too much about it.


At least you're going to go back. It seemed to be that you were through with them prior to the email.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 17, 2015)

I find their menu boring and irritating. I get they are intending to be posh but I'm happy with a decent burger (veggie) or a nice piece of battered fish...I don't think they need to be so fancy in their descriptions either...just tell us what it is!

Oh and bring back the rarebit, that was the nicest thing I've had there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't even know what half the stuff is...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't even know what half the stuff is...


Exactly.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 17, 2015)

They sell Two quails & N’duja mayo at the Tulse.

I just reseached:

N’duja

*'Nduja* (pronunciation: [ndˈuja]) is a spicy, spreadable pork sausage from Italy. It is typically made with parts of the pig such as the shoulder, belly and jowl, as well as tripe, roasted peppers and a mixture of spices. 

In mayo? Eughhhhhh


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2015)

Pig jowl....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2015)

To be fair, it currently offers the most peaceful atmosphere of the three locals. There was a wake in there yesterday.....so it was rest in peaceful...

...the deceased was an old Hart Regular, so many old Hart regulars were in...and very well behaved they were too.

I think the hart is possessed with a spirit of misbehavior, like a less murderous Amityville House.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> To be fair, it currently offers the most peaceful atmosphere of the three locals. There was a wake in there yesterday.....so it was rest in peaceful...
> 
> ...the deceased was an old Hart Regular, so many old Hart regulars were in...and very well behaved they were too.
> 
> I think the hart is possessed with a spirit of misbehavior, like a less murderous Amityville House.


So there was a wake in the Tulse for a Hart regular...that's sad.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 17, 2015)

Nduja is bloody lovely stuff, tbh (if you're not veggie).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So there was a wake in the Tulse for a Hart regular...that's sad.



Well....the Hart was shut...and most of the people are barred...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Well....the Hart was shut...and most of the people are barred...


I forgot it was a part-time pub


----------



## Cartoon Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> To be fair, it currently offers the most peaceful atmosphere of the three locals. There was a wake in there yesterday.....so it was rest in peaceful...
> 
> ...the deceased was an old Hart Regular, so many old Hart regulars were in...and very well behaved they were too.
> 
> I think the hart is possessed with a spirit of misbehavior, like a less murderous Amityville House.


Fucking funny, man. Oh, I mean the pic, not the funeral btw...


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 17, 2015)

I had a Saffron on Friday, with leftovers for lunch on Saturday. Amazing.

True patrons are unswayed by the hygiene rating.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 17, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> I had a Saffron on Friday, with leftovers for lunch on Saturday. Amazing.
> 
> True patrons are unswayed by the hygiene rating.



Have they got the 1* rating displayed?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Have they got the 1* rating displayed?


I'm a bit of a 'scores on the doors' kinda gal...


----------



## Fingers (Mar 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm a bit of a 'scores on the doors' kinda gal...



I am scores on the doors as well, when the scores are not on the doors, you can check here http://ratings.food.gov.uk/


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 18, 2015)

I had a Saffron on Sunday, nice Momo's, but made a bit of an error ordering Biryani as the sauce you get with it was rather flavourless. still nice though, and came with 3 free poppadums.

that one star rating wouldn't surprise me. I've never bothered checking, but jesus wept I've had some uncomfortable mornings on the train to work the next day after a slap up Saffron. Im talking jump off the train at Peckham Rye in absolute agony in desperate search of a shitter kind of morning.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2015)

oh I forgot to say, in true tittle tattle style, my new housemate went out to the THT last night and James Nesbitt was in there being very convivial apparently.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> oh I forgot to say, in true tittle tattle style, my new housemate went out to the THT last night and James Nesbitt was in there being very convivial apparently.



I delivered his very drunk niece home one night. I found her in the road in Putney....off her face, wearing very little clothing, and half an inch from being run over by a car.

I managed to get her onto a 37 bus, where she promptly fell alseep, then threw up on me....at Herne Hill I carried her off the bus, managed to convince her to get up on her feet and walk and then dropped her at Mr Nesbitt's front door....saw her in and then made my own way home...

...I stank of really horrid puke and walked home...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Every time I walk passed Knowles of XXXXXXX (wrong forum? Can't be bothered to change it now) the lights are always on but there's never anyone actually working in there, in fact there are a distinct lack of workers FULLSTOP

The bar is erected so do clearly some level of work is being done and admittedly I only walk passed about 3 times a week but it does seem to be progressing slowly and I'm worried it won't be open come the summer...I do keep abreast on their website but that's not helpful if the place still looks like a building site.  The Punjabi guy that owns the homewares shop next door is always complaining about this same thing too...maybe it's just us Punjabis like to have a moan...news anyone?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I delivered his very drunk niece home one night. I found her in the road in Putney....off her face, wearing very little clothing, and half an inch from being run over by a car.
> 
> I managed to get her onto a 37 bus, where she promptly fell alseep, then threw up on me....at Herne Hill I carried her off the bus, managed to convince her to get up on her feet and walk and then dropped her at Mr Nesbitt's front door....saw her in and then made my own way home...
> 
> ...I stank of really horrid puke and walked home...


And they say chivalry is dead...well done Nanker.  Maybe you have a knack of looking after drunk girls in distress....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And they say chivalry is dead...well done Nanker.  Maybe you have a knack of looking after drunk girls in distress....



A knack or an affliction?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

A knack...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

I remember being very drunk once in West London (I used to work there), and three or four cabs refused to take me home...I was crying my eyes out for fear of being stuck west and still they didn't want to help...albeit, I was drunk and perhaps they may have foreseen a puking incident as with Nanker's experience or perhaps they were paranoid as many cabbies are with young, female drunkards...however, eventually a black cabbie came to my rescue...cost me a fortune but I got home safe eventually...

Moral of the story - don't go out west and get hammered, they're an unhelpful bunch...in fact just never go to West London.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

This young lady had been ditched by all her pals, it was a lovely day and she'd been out all day from what I could gather. Putney is no place to get stuck drunk and reliant on the 37 bus...

I'd just been to see Geno Washington and the Ram Jam band at the half moon. Was 6 months sober and the streets were paved with drunk people. I mainly felt concerned she'd get killed, or worse....

...I wouldn't always choose to step in, but she was very young, and all over the place, and I didn't wanna wake up and read about her having been dragged into or under a passing car!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This young lady had been ditched by all her pals, it was a lovely day and she'd been out all day from what I could gather. Putney is no place to get stuck drunk and reliant on the 37 bus...
> 
> I'd just been to see Geno Washington and the Ram Jam band at the half moon. Was 6 months sober and the streets were paved with drunk people. I mainly felt concerned she'd get killed, or worse....
> 
> ...I wouldn't always choose to step in, but she was very young, and all over the place, and I didn't wanna wake up and read about her having been dragged into or under a passing car!


How did you know she was Mr N's niece?


----------



## Smick (Mar 18, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> oh I forgot to say, in true tittle tattle style, my new housemate went out to the THT last night and James Nesbitt was in there being very convivial apparently.


He sometimes goes to Philomena's in Covent Garden to watch Northern Ireland play football. Whenever we beat England, he bought champagne for all the NI fans.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> How did you know she was Mr N's niece?



She told me at the bus stop....She was worried about embarrassing him...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

I said....don't worry, his acting does that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2015)

Smick said:


> He sometimes goes to Philomena's in Covent Garden to watch Northern Ireland play football. Whenever we beat England, he bought champagne for all the NI fans.


 
He's always around here - as I told my housemate, she's already scored 1 point on Nesbitt watch.    To get a full pack she needs to get a Jay Rayner, a Will Self and all the others that get discussed on here regularly.  A friend of mine saw Martin Freeman at The Feast!  That's got to be loadsa points.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

The woman out of Derek is always at Feast, and Miranda Sawyer...


----------



## ringo (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The woman out of Derek is always at Feast, and Miranda Sawyer...



I always see Daisy Haggard. I don't point or anything


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> He's always around here - as I told my housemate, she's already scored 1 point on Nesbitt watch.    To get a full pack she needs to get a Jay Rayner, a Will Self and all the others that get discussed on here regularly.  A friend of mine saw Martin Freeman at The Feast!  That's got to be loadsa points.


For a minute there I thought you were saying Will Smith lived in TH. I did quiver!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

ringo said:


> I always see Daisy Haggard. I don't point or anything



who


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> For a minute there I thought you were saying Will Smith lived in TH. I did quiver!



He did visit St Martins school on Tulse Hill


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> who


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Episodes


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He did visit St Martins school on Tulse Hill


Lucky girls...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Still none the wiser. She looks like a feaster though. Posh.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Lucky girls...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/schoolreport/21720609


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/schoolreport/21720609


I think I would have peed my pants!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 18, 2015)

Fruitbob out of Carter USM anybody?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Fruitbob out of Carter USM anybody?



He's always lurking about


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

We need a new thread!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

We really don't.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

'The famous Tulse Hillbillies'


----------



## Manter (Mar 18, 2015)

I saw Glenda Jackson last week


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

I bummed Adele above 'This, That and The Other, Discount Store'

not really


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I bummed Adele above 'This, That and The Other, Discount Store'
> 
> not really


I miss that shop...who's Adele?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I miss that shop...who's Adele?!



She had some small chart success in the recent past....


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> She had some small chart success in the recent past....


oh that Adele...not the one that worked in the TTATODS then.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> oh that Adele...not the one that worked in the TTATODS then.



I had 'em both...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm a right slag...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm a right slag...


No comment...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I bummed Adele above 'This, That and The Other, Discount Store'
> 
> not really



Thems were the days and now it's just a dusty, empty building site...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ouch!
> 
> View attachment 68952


when's that from?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> when's that from?



Looks 60s...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Looks 60s...


Looks like there was a scooter store next door where the MOT place is...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Do you think 'Scooter' in big letters suggests that?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

fucking hipsters....wearing their victoriana and their big beards


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

I saw Clarke today. He was smiling to himself like he knew something we don't know...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I saw Clarke today. He was smiling to himself like he knew something we don't know...


Having seen him today, I can see why you call him Clarke Kent.  When I was in, he had two women fighting over him.

Well, not exactly fighting over him; it was more of a very frank discussion about the best way to train him.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Having seen him today, I can see why you call him Clarke Kent.  When I was in, he had two women fighting over him.
> 
> Well, not exactly fighting over him; it was more of* a very frank discussion about the best way to train him*.



whip, chips, chains, dips....


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Having seen him today, I can see why you call him Clarke Kent.  When I was in, he had two women fighting over him.
> 
> Well, not exactly fighting over him; it was more of a very frank discussion about the best way to train him.


I'm presuming you mean the said women worked in there...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm presuming you mean the said women worked in there...


Yes.  Hands on vs show and tell.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 18, 2015)

not fussed about another thread

but I'd quite like to see 'The fantasic adventures of Nanker Phelge: Mod about town' as a serialised comic, or tv mini series.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> not fussed about another thread
> 
> but I'd quite like to see 'The fantasic adventures of Nanker Phelge: Mod about town' as a serialised comic, or tv mini series.


Now, there's an idea!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2015)

Who would play Nanker in the TV series?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Who would play Nanker in the TV series?


Ray Winstone...but he's a bit old now.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 18, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Who would play Nanker in the TV series?


Jason Statham.  Kicking ass and taking names...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 18, 2015)

I saw CK today also. He always had a cheeky smile on his chops. ♡


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2015)

there needs to be a sub sub forum for this guy.. I *still* haven't seen him... maybe he generally does later in the evenings or something..


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> there needs to be a sub sub forum for this guy.. I *still* haven't seen him... maybe he generally does later in the evenings or something..


I was in there late morning today.  At the risk of being sexist, he's eyecandy, even if not very confident on the tills yet.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 18, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> there needs to be a sub sub forum for this guy.. I *still* haven't seen him... maybe he generally does later in the evenings or something..



He was there between 4 and 5pm today


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I was in there late morning today.  At the risk of being sexist, he's eyecandy, even if not very confident on the tills yet.



Clark is great on the tills. I'm always disappointed when I narrowly miss getting served by him. Are you sure you are talking about the same guy?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Who would play Nanker in the TV series?



Anyone other than this fella...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Clark is great on the tills. I'm always disappointed when I narrowly miss getting served by him. Are you sure you are talking about the same guy?



Yeah Clark has the tills down, man. He's polite with it too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Although he's only a short way from being this...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Clark is great on the tills. I'm always disappointed when I narrowly miss getting served by him. Are you sure you are talking about the same guy?


Hair done like Superman aka CK, asian, perma smile, mid twenties at the oldest.  It's not that he was bad on the tills, just got a bit flustered because of being asked to do some things he apparently hadn't been fully trained for yet (fags & lottery?).  

Of course, having two older women keeping a running commentary on his performance and his age, or lack thereof, worked wonders for his perfomance.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Hair done like Superman aka CK, asian, perma smile, mid twenties at the oldest.  It's not that he was bad on the tills, just got a bit flustered because of being asked to do some things he apparently hadn't been fully trained for yet (fags & lottery?).
> 
> Of course, having two older women keeping a running commentary on his performance and his age, or lack thereof, worked wonders for his perfomance.



Clark Kent is a young white man.

I've seen the new Asian one. Music notes tattooed on to his fingers?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 18, 2015)

CK has dyed black hair, sometimes wild and big black specs. He got the name after he was getting some shit from a drunk customer who has calling him Clark fucking Kent and laughing. I was behind in the queue and spoke to him afterwards and tried to be nice. CK was really broad shouldered about it  and we had a little laugh. It stuck after that... At least that's my version of the how he got the moniker.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Clark Kent is a young white man.
> 
> I've seen the new Asian one. Music notes tattooed on to his fingers?


Don't know, was too busy packing, earwigging, and trying not to cough to notice his fingers.  Must have a closer look next time.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Don't know, was too busy packing, earwigging, and trying not to cough to notice his fingers.  Must have a closer look next time.



You must think the brown man is really fit to post about him rather just your famous likes


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2015)

poptyping said:


> You must think the brown man is really fit to post about him rather just your famous likes


As I said, eyecandy.  And too young for me.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Clark Kent is a young white man.
> 
> I've seen the new Asian one. Music notes tattooed on to his fingers?


Yes, him, he's cute. he asked me if I was ok this evening as you do...in my true blurting style said 'no, I'm not actually'. Poor, bleeder...I'm not very good at lying. I'd just had a slight altercation with a good friend 2 minutes before. All resolved for now (with said friend) but I feel bad, the guy was just doing his job.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yes, him, he's cute. he asked me if I was ok this evening as you do...in my true blurting style said 'no, I'm not actually'. Poor, bleeder...I'm not very good at lying. I'd just had a slight altercation with a good friend 2 minutes before.



If you need a conversation starter for next time, he plays piano


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

poptyping said:


> If you need a conversation starter for next time, he plays piano


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 18, 2015)

Not CK. Tattoo fingers.

Great pic tho


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Not CK. Tattoo fingers.
> 
> Great pic tho


Just add the notes at the top of the pic to Asian man's fingers...Nanker?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2015)

All this ogling of young men from across the veg racks is starting to worry me...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 19, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All this ogling of young men from across the veg racks is starting to worry me...


It lightens my day...you can't blame a girl


----------



## Maharani (Mar 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It lightens my day...you can't blame a girl


If only Tulse Hill had more to offer...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2015)

hahaha poptyping - you know everything about these dudes!   

I'm heading to Deejays to find out where they've put my drugs in a minute... I'm sure I can find an excuse to go into CoOp and check out the action... 

not sure I can take the excitement though... Tulse Hill rocks!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> If only Tulse Hill had more to offer...



Depends what you're looking for...I suppose


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 19, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> hahaha poptyping - you know everything about these dudes!
> 
> I'm heading to Deejays to find out where they've put my drugs in a minute... I'm sure I can find an excuse to go into CoOp and check out the action...
> 
> not sure I can take the excitement though... Tulse Hill rocks!



Aha I normally go there to get more wine. I'm quite friendly when I've has a drink *ohhh shame face*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2015)

Some old school Co-op porn...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 19, 2015)

I bet the queuing system was far more orderly back then.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2015)

I remember when it was all Somerfield around here


----------



## Greebo (Mar 19, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I remember when it was all Somerfield around here


Huh - I remember when it was Safeway.  Even then, the stock control in that branch was a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Huh - I remember when it was Safeway.  Even then, the stock control in that branch was a bit hit and miss.



When would that have been....I think I remember Safeway there...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 19, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> When would that have been....I think I remember Safeway there...


Mid 90s.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Mid 90s.



Aye....I do remember...

...back then the Railway was like the Gloomy House of Comedown....a post club den of tired souls building up a new strength for the next evening of debauchery


----------



## Maharani (Mar 19, 2015)

I remember the old railway. I went in once with my brother and flat mate, all ethnic minorities and were forced out after half a pint. Twas a very dark atmosphere indeed. Started drinking at the old Tulse after that which wasn't much better...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2015)

bloomin'  ethnics coming 'round 'ere....


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Every time I walk passed Knowles of XXXXXXX (wrong forum? Can't be bothered to change it now) the lights are always on but there's never anyone actually working in there, in fact there are a distinct lack of workers FULLSTOP
> 
> The bar is erected so do clearly some level of work is being done and admittedly I only walk passed about 3 times a week but it does seem to be progressing slowly and I'm worried it won't be open come the summer...I do keep abreast on their website but that's not helpful if the place still looks like a building site.  The Punjabi guy that owns the homewares shop next door is always complaining about this same thing too...maybe it's just us Punjabis like to have a moan...news anyone?


i just read this on the Knowles of Norwood site and nearly choked on my shreddies:

"So excited for this to open! Appreciate it’s going to be hard to cater for everyone. Please can you try to offer something different/fun for the young professionals within West Norwood – there is quite a big crowd of us but most seem to head to Brixton or Balham for drinks (I guess for more variety) which is a shame!"

I did reply...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 20, 2015)

bloomin' young professionals comin' 'round 'ere...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

I hope they _don't_ start hanging around these here parts...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Aye....I do remember...
> 
> ...back then the Railway was like the Gloomy House of Comedown....a post club den of tired souls building up a new strength for the next evening of debauchery



sounds better than it is now. and probably a shit load cheaper.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I hope they _don't_ start hanging around these here parts...



They already have....some of them tried to run a pub!!!!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if casa del whatsit (it really hasn't got a catchy name) is taking cards yet or is it cash only?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know if casa del whatsit (it really hasn't got a catchy name) is taking cards yet or is it cash only?



New Italian?

I paid with a card.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> New Italian?
> 
> I paid with a card.


Yeah. Ok, ta


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yeah. Ok, ta



You taking the food bank users out for dinner?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You taking the food bank users out for dinner?


No, I'll cook them a Sunday roast


----------



## Cartoon Man (Mar 20, 2015)

How about that eclipse, eh? We were promised an unforgettable experience, and it's fair to say that the disappointment is something I'll remember for a long time to come.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> How about that eclipse, eh? We were promised an unforgettable experience, and it's fair to say that the disappointment is something I'll remember for a long time to come.


what in Tulse Hill?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 20, 2015)

How does the man on moon cut his hair?





eclipse


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 20, 2015)

Tulse Hill is so over....

The amount of posh voices filling the air with the sound of bland beige inanity is crushing the life out of the all the local wildlife....

"Do you sell cava by the glass?" is not a question I ever thought I'd hear around here....and that's just the tip of the massive iceberg that has embarked upon this titanic working class stronghold....this fucker's gonna sink and the lifeboat's gonna be full of the pearl skinned, cocktail fuelled, nduja smeared, beard birthing monsters of the Thameslink work sink.....

I'm gonna move up the hill, so when the shit goes under I aint gotta wade through the quinoa infested sewage...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> How does the man on moon cut his hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dad...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tulse Hill is so over....
> 
> The amount of posh voices filling the air with the sound of bland beige inanity is crushing the life out of the all the local wildlife....
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying. However, I still feel we're worlds apart from say Herne Hill as far as 'cava by the glass' and preciousness(!) go.

After watching the Trever Phillips C4 prog last night I felt privileged to live in a very ethically diverse area where there doesn't appear to be mass segregation like in lots of other parts of London. People seem to accept one another's cultural differences and get along. I believe this to be true of class too. 

As far as posh twats go...they'll be everywhere, and not all the posh ones are total twats.  Or are they? 

I'm preparing myself for the enslaught...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 20, 2015)

You clearly see a different Tulse Hill than I do.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm gonna move up the hill, so when the shit goes under I aint gotta wade through the quinoa infested sewage...



I think you'll have to move a bit further than that...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I think you'll have to move a bit further than that...


----------



## macca4848 (Mar 21, 2015)

Seen: Clark Kent getting a lesson in spacial awareness from a very convincing PM Dawn look-a-like when the queuing system broke down on Friday.
CK styled it out with a look to PM Dawn which suggested that he had some red underpants on


----------



## Smick (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm surprised to hear that the Saffron has only one star, although I did think it a bit strange that they park the motorbikes in the shop.

Anyway, I got food from there last night and it was great. If that is what unhygienic tastes like, give me it every time!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2015)

ooh Greebo - I think I met the lad you mistook for CK.  I don't know if it was the same one but he was quite young and sort of more beautiful than handsome if that makes sense? - but more than that, he was absolutely lovely.  Charmed my little girl and then said to me "Madame your daughter is awesome".  

Good service.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh Greebo - I think I met the lad you mistook for CK.  I don't know if it was the same one but he was quite young and sort of more beautiful than handsome if that makes sense?<snip>


It does; Ioan Gruffudd as Hornblower was verging on beautiful, but Sean Bean as Sharpe was the rugged side of handsome.


----------



## Smick (Mar 22, 2015)

Unfortunately I have never been described as either. And as time progresses I have lost my youthfulness. All I have left is my full set of teeth.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone else experience power cut around 3.15am...

Palace Road was blacked out...I think it came back on around 5am.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone else experience power cut around 3.15am...
> 
> Palace Road was blacked out...I think it came back on around 5am.


Not that I am aware and even if there was one I actually slept through the night last night so wouldn't have noticed...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 25, 2015)

There was a big bang when the power went down...


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 25, 2015)

No, we're on Northstead, and this is all news to me.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There was a big bang when the power went down...


So did the Big Bang wake you?


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 25, 2015)

Is that your theory?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Smick (Mar 25, 2015)

Our power was off. My daughter came in and woke us up because her nightlight had gone off. I didn't hear any bang. Looking out the window, Norwood Road had power, and I think Leigham Vale did as well.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> Our power was off. My daughter came in and woke us up because her nightlight had gone off. I didn't hear any bang. Looking out the window, Norwood Road had power, and I think Leigham Vale did as well.



The bang sounded like an electric 'pop' although louder than a pop. I initially though perhaps an upstairs neighbor had fallen over or drop something...but then my mobile phone light sprang on (which is does when it is removed from charging) and I realised everything was off... 

Went and checked my fuse box...nothing had tripped...I woke again about 5.15am when the streetlights came back on...


----------



## Smick (Mar 25, 2015)

My power was back on for 3.55.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> My power was back on for 3.55.



You're just spoilt


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2015)

Right fuming.  The Co-op cash machine has changed and I hate change so I am fuming.  It has been replced by a Cash Zone machine which a) looks shit and b) is shit because so far, it has hardly been working.

What is happening to Tulse Hill?  It is going down the shitter big time


----------



## Smick (Mar 26, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Right fuming.  The Co-op cash machine has changed and I hate change so I am fuming.  It has been replced by a Cash Zone machine which a) looks shit and b) is shit because so far, it has hardly been working.
> 
> What is happening to Tulse Hill?  It is going down the shitter big time


Is it still free to use?

I can't believe they have taken the Cooperative Bank one out. It was only recently boasting of all the changes they had made to make it more accessible for those with seeing difficulties.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 26, 2015)

Smick said:


> Is it still free to use?
> 
> I can't believe they have taken the Cooperative Bank one out. It was only recently boasting of all the changes they had made to make it more accessible for those with seeing difficulties.



Yeah it is still free. It is just shit.  Might just be a temp one whilst the good one has gone for repair? I hope so.  I will be angry otherwise


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 26, 2015)

New barber round by Saffrons is good. £8 a cut. Gave me the full face and neck trim for that too....been open about 3 months. I'll be back.


----------



## Smick (Mar 26, 2015)

I think Haircut Sir has gone up to£8 so I'll go local next time.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 26, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> i love the music.  it sounds like the fall mixed with with earl brutus.





Nanker Phelge said:


> New barber round by Saffrons is good. £8 a cut. Gave me the full face and neck trim for that too....been open about 3 months. I'll be back.



Good price. I have been going to the one on the alleyway to the station and they charge £11. Might check it out.  I have no loyalty when it comes to hair cuts


----------



## Maharani (Mar 26, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> New barber round by Saffrons is good. £8 a cut. Gave me the full face and neck trim for that too....been open about 3 months. I'll be back.


Do they do full facial flannel treatment?


----------



## readie (Mar 26, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> New barber round by Saffrons is good. £8 a cut. Gave me the full face and neck trim for that too....been open about 3 months. I'll be back.


Is this the one that was previously an Italian food place which went by exactly the same name? (A name which currently escapes me...) I love that change: it's so very bizarre, and so very Tulse Hill.


----------



## Smick (Mar 26, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Right fuming.  The Co-op cash machine has changed and I hate change so I am fuming.  It has been replced by a Cash Zone machine which a) looks shit and b) is shit because so far, it has hardly been working.
> 
> What is happening to Tulse Hill?  It is going down the shitter big time


I used the shit machine tonight. Much worse than what we had before, although it seems to be the same machine with different software and a cash zone sign.

I thought that kind of thing was illegal where they endlessly ask you do you want a receipt, a balance check, a mini statement etc. They make more money from it and some peoples' banks charge them for it.

I'm going to complain. To someone other than u75.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 26, 2015)

readie said:


> Is this the one that was previously an Italian food place which went by exactly the same name? (A name which currently escapes me...) I love that change: it's so very bizarre, and so very Tulse Hill.



Barka - we were giggling that it hasn't changed name - but I heard elsewhere that it's a decent barbers.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

I saw CK in coop today. He calls me Miss. I fucking hate being called madam and anyone else calling me miss might get a scowl but not CK


----------



## Smick (Mar 26, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> They didn't say, but I believe they themselves confronted burglars in the night once in the last few years and have been broken into twice.  We did get a letter not so long ago from the OB about burglaries in the area.


I saw a cop car and a scene of crime van at about 5 today on Palace Road, apparently for a burglary. Bastards about.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 27, 2015)

White Hart changes hands Sunday/Monday.

About time. Current losers proper messed up the opportunity.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 27, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I saw CK in coop today. He calls me Miss. I fucking hate being called madam and anyone else calling me miss might get a scowl but not CK



He calls me sir, which I tend to dislike, but he has a way about him that makes it clear he cares about good customer service and is not just being subservient.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He calls me sir, which I tend to dislike, but he has a way about him that makes it clear he cares about good customer service and is not just being subservient.



It's the cheeky twinkle in his eye. Like he's actually trolling us.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 27, 2015)

I think you ladies need to calm down


----------



## Oula (Mar 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> White Hart changes hands Sunday/Monday.
> 
> About time. Current losers proper messed up the opportunity.


 
Again? Haven't the current lot only been in about a year?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 27, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I saw CK in coop today. He calls me Miss. I fucking hate being called madam and anyone else calling me miss might get a scowl but not CK


I like little madame...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone know a decent electrician?  I have posted elsewhere but I need one NOW and no one has replied yet...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think you ladies need to calm down



With the faux subservience.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 27, 2015)

poptyping said:


> It's the cheeky twinkle in his eye. Like he's actually trolling us.


There's actually an array of good lookers in the coop at the mo. The Asian guy with the treble clefs on this fingers has nice eyes also and there's a new man who is very smart looking...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 27, 2015)

bloody eck


----------



## clandestino (Mar 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Anyone know a decent electrician?  I have posted elsewhere but I need one NOW and no one has replied yet...



have you tried sparkybird?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 27, 2015)

clandestino said:


> have you tried sparkybird?


No but I shall. Ta


----------



## Fingers (Mar 28, 2015)

Smick said:


> I used the shit machine tonight. Much worse than what we had before, although it seems to be the same machine with different software and a cash zone sign.
> 
> I thought that kind of thing was illegal where they endlessly ask you do you want a receipt, a balance check, a mini statement etc. They make more money from it and some peoples' banks charge them for it.
> 
> I'm going to complain. To someone other than u75.



I gave it a proper inspection this evening.  If it deffo a different machine but it is inside the old machine's outer casing (security casing I think)

The old one had a headphone socket for the blind and the one that is there now has the CashZone labels. Plus is looks worn. I hate it


----------



## Fingers (Mar 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> There's actually an array of good lookers in the coop at the mo. The Asian guy with the treble clefs on this fingers has nice eyes also and there's a new man who is very smart looking...



The new evening girl with the reddish hair is not hard on the eyes....


----------



## Smick (Mar 28, 2015)

Shy Helene who works the weekend is pretty.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 28, 2015)

Smick said:


> Shy Helene who works the weekend is pretty.


Who,who?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 28, 2015)

We are having massive coop love...I dread to think how Tina would feel..


----------



## Smick (Mar 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Who,who?


She only works the weekend. Black girl, or maybe mixed-race, she has had braces on her teeth for a good long while, curly hair. Very shy, always smiles and is very friendly when you speak to her, but would probably say nothing at all if you kept quiet. As pretty as any girl could be while wearing a co-op uniform.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 28, 2015)

Smick said:


> She only works the weekend. Black girl, or maybe mixed-race, she has had braces on her teeth for a good long while, curly hair. Very shy, always smiles and is very friendly when you speak to her, but would probably say nothing at all if you kept quiet. As pretty as any girl could be while wearing a co-op uniform.


I find Coop unis dreadfully sexy...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 28, 2015)

Smick said:


> She only works the weekend. Black girl, or maybe mixed-race, she has had braces on her teeth for a good long while, curly hair. Very shy, always smiles and is very friendly when you speak to her, but would probably say nothing at all if you kept quiet. As pretty as any girl could be while wearing a co-op uniform.


Is she not Eritrean?


----------



## Smick (Mar 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is she not Eritrean?


She might be, I've never asked her. I usually just talk to her about what she's doing that night. If she's going out for a drink or whatever.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 28, 2015)

Smick said:


> She might be, I've never asked her. I usually just talk to her about what she's doing that night. If she's going out for a drink or whatever.


Yeah I suppose it would be a bit strange if, while packing your tinned tomatoes, you asked her ethnicity...


----------



## Smick (Mar 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yeah I suppose it would be a bit strange if, while packing your tinned tomatoes, you asked her ethnicity...


I've got an Eritrean friend so I suppose I could bring it up now I know. Something in common.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The new evening girl with the reddish hair is not hard on the eyes....


she's a tough cookie that'un...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 28, 2015)

I know it's not in Tulse Hill but Gurkha Cottage delivers to our ends and it's fit. The black dal was amazing and we had a really nice chicken dish. Not too pricy and decent portion sizes. Recommend http://gurkhacottage.com/


----------



## Maharani (Mar 28, 2015)

The fish pops in the Tulse are bloody amazing. It was really peaceful in there today at around 3. Only one other child apart from my one, but she acts more like a teenager...


----------



## macca4848 (Mar 28, 2015)

We're getting a curry tonight.  Can anyone confirm if Saffron are having a good week?

Gurkha Cottage look like they will charge for delivery to where we are and the 20 minute journey will mean colder food on arrival, but the menu looks good.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 28, 2015)

macca4848 said:


> We're getting a curry tonight.  Can anyone confirm if Saffron are having a good week?
> 
> Gurkha Cottage look like they will charge for delivery to where we are and the 20 minute journey will mean colder food on arrival, but the menu looks good.


That's a good question re Saffron. I've had some really nice TAs from there and some awful ones. 

I can't be arsed taking risks anymore so I just stick to Mirch (I still call it Mirch yes). It never fails, apart from when they forget my poppodoms. That is annoying.


----------



## wjh (Mar 28, 2015)

macca4848 said:


> We're getting a curry tonight.  Can anyone confirm if Saffron are having a good week?
> 
> Gurkha Cottage look like they will charge for delivery to where we are and the 20 minute journey will mean colder food on arrival, but the menu looks good.



Had good food from Saffron last night,  much improved over last time we ordered from there.


----------



## macca4848 (Mar 28, 2015)

Opted for a delivery from Indigo on Rosendale road.  Always had good food when eating in.  A bit more expensive, but the parents are down and paying


----------



## discobastard (Mar 31, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I know it's not in Tulse Hill but Gurkha Cottage delivers to our ends and it's fit. The black dal was amazing and we had a really nice chicken dish. Not too pricy and decent portion sizes. Recommend http://gurkhacottage.com/


Yep the Momos are great and they have some really unusual spicing some of the dishes.  About a year ago I ate there on a Saturday night and then had the very same dishes delivered on the Sunday.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 31, 2015)

Had Lamb momo from Saffron on the weekend, I have had them before and they were not the same, in fact the meat inside was more like a herby pork, and pretty grim unfortunately. Actual curry as good as ever though.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Any shopping connoisseurs on here know if Morrisons nr Streatham station has the bargain offer Rappoor 300g instant coffee in stock? Camberwell it's an empty shelf job - and there aren't many Morrisons around (offer not available in M local apparently).


----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 1, 2015)

Check out all these Premium Members!!!!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 1, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Check out all these Premium Members!!!!


Does that mean you have paid?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Does that mean you have paid?


It means you get a little extra; god knows some of those on here, naming no names, need all the extra they can get.


----------



## ash (Apr 1, 2015)

Am I a premium member?


----------



## ash (Apr 1, 2015)

Yay I am!!!!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Does that mean you have paid?


I'm a premium! I always knew I was destined for bigger things...


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 1, 2015)

Just come down the train station and the sidings are on fire. Trees and billboard up in smoke next to the New block of flats on the SW side of the bridge. Incredibly my train is still running.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2015)

It wasn't me


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 1, 2015)

Also I noticed thst Brazas is to be something like The Veg cafe. There's a url for the website which I promptly forgot. If anyone passes - post it up - I'm hoping fir a vegetarian caff


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Also I noticed thst Brazas is to be something like The Veg cafe. There's a url for the website which I promptly forgot. If anyone passes - post it up - I'm hoping fir a vegetarian caff



Saw that this morning....

Poxy veggies in Tulse Hill now....

Whatever next


----------



## discobastard (Apr 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Also I noticed thst Brazas is to be something like The Veg cafe. There's a url for the website which I promptly forgot. If anyone passes - post it up - I'm hoping fir a vegetarian caff


This is the worst news I've had in a long time...


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 1, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Saw that this morning....
> 
> Poxy veggies in Tulse Hill now....
> 
> Whatever next



oi!


----------



## clandestino (Apr 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Also I noticed thst Brazas is to be something like The Veg cafe. There's a url for the website which I promptly forgot. If anyone passes - post it up - I'm hoping fir a vegetarian caff



The Veg Bar, reviewed here:

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/03/...r-dogstar-comedy-and-blender-at-brixton-east/


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 1, 2015)

clandestino said:


> The Veg Bar, reviewed here:
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/03/...r-dogstar-comedy-and-blender-at-brixton-east/



omigosh - totally missed that - thanks.  What a result!


----------



## Smick (Apr 2, 2015)

On the one hand, I'm sad to see somewhere which did a good job of selling barbecued meat change to somewhere which sells no meat at all.

On the other, SW2 isn't short of places to eat meat, and it looks from Brixton Buzz that they have made a good effort with their menu. 

So good luck to them!


----------



## discobastard (Apr 2, 2015)

Smick said:


> On the one hand, I'm sad to see somewhere which did a good job of selling barbecued meat change to somewhere which sells no meat at all.
> 
> On the other, SW2 isn't short of places to eat meat, and it looks from Brixton Buzz that they have made a good effort with their menu.
> 
> So good luck to them!



Granted I am very much a carnivore but that menu looks really decent.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Granted I am very much a carnivore but that menu looks really decent.


Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

The reason why people have issues with veg is cos they ain't been fed right. Just saying...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

You're right. My mum fed it up my arse. Never been quite right since.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You're right. My mum fed it up my arse. Never been quite right since.


Telling me...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

A prophesying review of the White Hart on Tripadvisor


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A prophesying review of the White Hart on Tripadvisor
> 
> View attachment 69600


Do you think Les G has been at it again?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Do you think Les G has been at it again?



No. Les G is someone else.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

Kenneth d probably broke the window.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No. Les G is someone else.


Is it? Who I wonder...I think I saw Les some time back but he disappeared, I blame the dirty bogs at the White Hart for that.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Kenneth d probably broke the window.


It wasn't Les, that's for sure


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

100% certain it wasn't.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 100% certain it wasn't.


But are you a mathematician?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> But are you a mathematician?



Well, when I'm constipated I work it out with a pencil.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> But are you a mathematician?


Or just an obnoxious cunt?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Well, when I'm constipated I work it out with a pencil.


Took me about 45 seconds, but I got it in the end...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Took me about 45 seconds, but I got it in the end...


Maybe less...32


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Maybe less...32



32 is the smallest number _n_ with exactly 7 solutions to the equation φ(_x_) = _n_


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 32 is the smallest number _n_ with exactly 7 solutions to the equation φ(_x_) = _n_
> 
> You got me...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Composite


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Composite



Kabbalistic Paths of Wisdom


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyway....back to the white hart. Anyone know who's gone take it over now?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Hopefully no one too posh...


----------



## Smick (Apr 2, 2015)

There are bound to be plenty more idiots out there who think that they can run a pub, just because they have drank in them.

They should just have left it the way it was.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

Amen to that...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Amen to that...


Someone said this to me on Friday:

Another punter: "Landlord really fucked this one up and now it's gonna go back to how it was"
Me: "hooray!!!!"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

If it goes back to how it was it'll likely be lost for good, however, having a healthy regard disregard for 'local' locals was never a good idea and the previous landlord's admittance that he tried to rid the place of them was foolish. Silly tactics like removing the stools from the bars so the 'old locals' couldn't sit there was cruel and calculating.

The pub needs a bit of love, the old school locals needs a firm hand from time to time, but mostly it just needs to be run with a bit of care and attention and commitment, and not try and be just another white middle class enclave.

The Tulse fills that role now. The Railway is the rock'n'rolling big sister, so the White Hart needs to find a space among the two...

not gonna be easy now...but maybe someone who actually knows what they are doing will get involved.


----------



## Smick (Apr 2, 2015)

They need to review prices. I think that in their desire to discourage the locals, they put 70p on to the price of a pint but offered nothing for it. In fact, they took the TV showing football away so perhaps they offered less but charged more.


----------



## Smick (Apr 2, 2015)

Traffic from a crash in Streatham has made things worse in Tulse Hill, leading to pricks, delayed on Leigham Vale, racing round Palace Road and Probyn. 

Bunch of bastards.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2015)

Smick said:


> They need to review prices. I think that in their desire to discourage the locals, they put 70p on to the price of a pint but offered nothing for it. In fact, they took the TV showing football away so perhaps they offered less but charged more.


I think they need to think about FOOD too and although I liked the pizzas I do hear lots of people say there's not enough variety. 

I'm a simple kinda girl so they suited me fine and I don't think they should over complicate like another pub down the road...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 3, 2015)

Just knock a hatch through to Castelo


----------



## Maharani (Apr 3, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Just knock a hatch through to Castelo


Genius


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 4, 2015)

GarveyLives said:


> This is urgent - potentially a matter of life and death if anyone using this messageboard has information that may help:
> 
> Urgent - Elder Mersadis Lallite, 76, goes missing en route from Tulse Hill to Brixton Hill (click for more)



Let's hope a recurrence of such an incident can be prevented in future.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone know if the White Hart is open today. I went out but not into TH. Think the Railway will be heaving today but may be nice to sit in the Tulse garden as haven't done that yet.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 6, 2015)

WH open on 8th. Apparently someone that used to drink in there back in the day is opening it...that's my TH news for the day.


----------



## Smick (Apr 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Anyone know if the White Hart is open today. I went out but not into TH. Think the Railway will be heaving today but may be nice to sit in the Tulse garden as haven't done that yet.


Did you go to the Tulse garden? I'd imagine it will do very well, although I can't think of many redeeming features, other than it is outside and you can drink there.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 6, 2015)

Nope. Ended up in the railway. Not heaving and had lots of bar staff on (makes a change).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 8, 2015)

Anyone pop in the White Hart yesterday....? Any changes of note?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 8, 2015)

I thought WH was reopening today...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 8, 2015)

Clearly not. Windows all brown papered up...

Someone just told me the weekend.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 8, 2015)

Like a parcel of the unknown...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 8, 2015)

Parcel of dogshit more like...


----------



## Smick (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm sure that there are no shortage of takers. People who are happy to spunk away their life savings, work 80-hour weeks and spend every waking moment talking to drunks or else worrying about who has their hand in the till, all to live some Dirty Den fantasy for eighteen months before ending up homeless.

Well I, for one, call upon the new owner to sell the drink at £2 / pint. Yes, it may bankrupt you but that's going to happen anyway. This will just speed up the inevitable. At least the pub will be full while you're there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 8, 2015)

The last cunt lived in a dream world.....not sure it was dirty den though....he just thought he was gonna bring some fanciful gentrified state of moronic bliss to Tulse Hill.

Well...Tulse Hill showed that prick. We have our own moronic bliss, and it doesn't involve cup cakes and £5 pork pies!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 8, 2015)

Stand up comedian Andrew Maxwell was in the Tulse tonight. Fuck knows who he is. My kid pointed him out.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 8, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Stand up comedian Andrew Maxwell was in the Tulse tonight. Fuck knows who he is. My kid pointed him out.



Yeah, yeah....you and your mates in the Tulse...


----------



## discobastard (Apr 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The last cunt lived in a dream world.....not sure it was dirty den though....he just thought he was gonna bring some fanciful gentrified state of moronic bliss to Tulse Hill.
> 
> Well...Tulse Hill showed that prick. We have our own moronic bliss, and it doesn't involve cup cakes and £5 pork pies!


Pizzas were still great tho.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 9, 2015)

on the recommendation of ohmyliver and his good lady we tried Village Masaleh for the first time last night and it was delicious.  Really rubbish online ordering system and we also tried, unsuccessfully to order over the phone - but teething problems.  It was really yummy and a good level of spice too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Pizzas were still great tho.



Til they started to use cheaper ingredients in order to make more profit....


----------



## Maharani (Apr 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> on the recommendation of ohmyliver and his good lady we tried Village Masaleh for the first time last night and it was delicious.  Really rubbish online ordering system and we also tried, unsuccessfully to order over the phone - but teething problems.  It was really yummy and a good level of spice too.


Surprised you couldn't get through on the phone, that's unusual. Glad you liked it, it's been my curry of choice for many, many years.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Til they started to use cheaper ingredients in order to make more profit....


I think the point originally made was that they weren't making *any* profit, so you can't really blame them. It doesn't make sense to keep throwing money away. 

They're a failed business which is part of what makes our economy work. And you can only admire them for trying (well, I can at least).  

The Railway appear to have done the same with their drinks/food and since backed down quite quickly.  At least the service was friendly in the White Hart. It's shite in the Railway.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Surprised you couldn't get through on the phone, that's unusual. Glad you liked it, it's been my curry of choice for many, many years.



we did get through, but when I was ordering stuff off their online menu he was confused "fried vegetable what?"  I wasn't sure if it was that he didn't know the menu or couldn't hear - at first I thought I'd called the wrong place because every item was met with confusion - I think I was speaking clearly - it did sound noisy there though.  So he said it was better we order online.  Which we did - but terrible terrible online ordering form.

Can't believe we've not used them before!


----------



## discobastard (Apr 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> on the recommendation of ohmyliver and his good lady we tried Village Masaleh for the first time last night and it was delicious.  Really rubbish online ordering system and we also tried, unsuccessfully to order over the phone - but teething problems.  It was really yummy and a good level of spice too.


I quite like it there too, though after a no of visits I found that whatever chicken based curry I ordered it looked more or less the same. I wouldn't order from there to 'treat' myself like I would with Saffron but it's perfectly serviceable and good for the price. And they're v friendly. Though I have had some awkward moments on the phone where I'm not sure they've quite got what I'm ordering.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Though I have had some awkward moments on the phone where I'm not sure they've quite got what I'm ordering.



yeah.. even after doing the online thing (which didn't go smoothly at all) we were not entirely confident the food was going to come.  But it did and we stuffed ourselves.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> At least the service was friendly in the White Hart.



Was awful for the last 3 or 4 months.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Was awful for the last 3 or 4 months.



The whole thread has seen you moan about the place, yet you seem to spend enough time in there judging by your posts. Try the THT instead


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> The whole thread has seen you moan about the place, yet you seem to spend enough time in there judging by your posts. Try the THT instead



I use all three locals. I've used the hart most through the years. It was my local. Some ponce ruined it. I'm entitled to a moan.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 10, 2015)

WH still got their website running the dafties...unless the new people are taking that over too...


----------



## T & P (Apr 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> WH still got their website running the dafties...unless the new people are taking that over too...


 I was looking at the gallery section of their website and noticed this lovely old image of the place






Not sure about the woman with the pram and kids, and the little girl following them, though. Earliest known example of photoshopping?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 10, 2015)

Apparently the Hart use to house a fine dining restaurant. So a long time ago, Tulse Hill was the centre of gentrification?


----------



## T & P (Apr 10, 2015)

And now it's coming full circle


----------



## Maharani (Apr 10, 2015)

From what I just read it was dead posh before WW2 and then after WW2 it became less so but yes T & P, it is once again becoming quite dead posh.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow, FOSTERS as a selling point


----------



## discobastard (Apr 10, 2015)

We're nothing until we get a Pizza Express.  And I suspect that is a *long* way off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

T & P said:


> I was looking at the gallery section of their website and noticed this lovely old image of the place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Photoshopped that for their beer mats. I think they lady and pram are from old pics of the Tulse Hill Hotel.

Hard to imagine the the guy who recently ran the white hart had another job as a graphic designer innit?

I like the cloud around them.....like they smell and the little girl walking behind can't stand to walk beside them...


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 13, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> on the recommendation of ohmyliver and his good lady we tried Village Masaleh for the first time last night and it was delicious.  Really rubbish online ordering system and we also tried, unsuccessfully to order over the phone - but teething problems.  It was really yummy and a good level of spice too.


It's not the best, but it's good, imho.  Comfort food really. 

In other news.  We got a bird feeder, and it's attracted a coal tit, as well as a robin, and a curious squirrel.  All of which (especially the last) is very entertaining to my daughter.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 14, 2015)

Is the brown paper the signal for the final demise of the White Hart, or is this just an ongoing symbol of that establishment's death throes?


----------



## Sister Midnight (Apr 14, 2015)

Saw a couple of fire engines & a bit of smoke - I think coming from the little post office on the giratory this evening. Anyone know more? Hope noone's hurt...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 14, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Saw a couple of fire engines & a bit of smoke - I think coming from the little post office on the giratory this evening. Anyone know more? Hope noone's hurt...



Not sure, all was good when i passed but i am pretty sure last year some cock wombles turned up in there and tried to rob the place by setting fire to it


----------



## Sister Midnight (Apr 15, 2015)

Cock wombles!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Cock wombles!!



Common parlance here on U75


----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 15, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Is the brown paper the signal for the final demise of the White Hart, or is this just an ongoing symbol of that establishment's death throes?


Saw the beer delivery to the White Hart this morning,  had a quick peep inside,  nothing much else seems to have changed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Saw the beer delivery to the White Hart this morning,  had a quick peep inside,  nothing much else seems to have changed.



Hopefully some attitudes have....


----------



## Maharani (Apr 15, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Saw the beer delivery to the White Hart this morning,  had a quick peep inside,  nothing much else seems to have changed.


Apparently more beards are taking it over...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2015)

if you put Tulse Hill Beards into google image search this appears:


----------



## Maharani (Apr 15, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> if you put Tulse Hill Beards into google image search this appears:


Hahahahaha!!!

I'll tell him


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2015)

OH MY GOD

https://www.pinterest.com/beardrevered/we-your-b-e-a-r-d/


----------



## Maharani (Apr 15, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/beardrevered/we-your-b-e-a-r-d/


Holy smokes...even Bhuvan's dad made it in there:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/460774605601730068/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2015)

I've decided if I know anyone who knows more that 3 people pictured on that site then I'm disowning them.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 15, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Apparently more beards are taking it over...



Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 15, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.


I tried that once, it didn't work out...


----------



## Smick (Apr 15, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Saw the beer delivery to the White Hart this morning,  had a quick peep inside,  nothing much else seems to have changed.


It would be great if the new people would do some more exterior painting. Maybe if they do the first floor, given that the last people did the ground, and then the next owners finish it off.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 15, 2015)

Smick said:


> It would be great if the new people would do some more exterior painting. Maybe if they do the first floor, given that the last people did the ground, and then the next owners finish it off.


And pray they've sorted the bloody bogs out.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 16, 2015)

Police van, police cars, ambulance and lots of plod all over the bottom of Palace Road...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 16, 2015)

It aint me, I aint there....


----------



## Maharani (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't t know if this has been reported yet but someone has spilled paint on the pavement on Avenue Park Road, on the corner of Maley Ave.  I just reported it.

It looks like a car has driven into it and then tracked it up the street.

The paint is still wet and spreadable so be aware when walking late at night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 16, 2015)

Big bird poo


----------



## Maharani (Apr 16, 2015)

A car appears to have mounted the pavement into the pile of big bird poo! Numpty.


----------



## Smick (Apr 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Police van, police cars, ambulance and lots of plod all over the bottom of Palace Road...


There was a man in a garden, he looked to be in a distressed state, he looked like he could be drunk, but he was a good age as well. There was a police van and a car as I walked past.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 16, 2015)

Smick said:


> There was a man in a garden, he looked to be in a distressed state, he looked like he could be drunk, but he was a good age as well. There was a police van and a car as I walked past.


Aw, quite a lot of fuss over not a great deal then. Mind you, there are quite a few eldery people on the bottom of Palace Road so perhaps there was a sense of panic.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 16, 2015)

Had lunch at the Tulse Hill Tavern. 

Weirdly, you are allowed to eat in only part of the outside area.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 16, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Had lunch at the Tulse Hill Tavern.
> 
> Weirdly, you are allowed to eat in only part of the outside area.


You mean the bit just outside the back door? I think that's cos they only cater for a certain number of covers so it's about the same amount as inside. If you see what I mean?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 16, 2015)

Smick said:


> looked like he could be drunk, but he was a good age as well.



are you sure?  Nanker says he's away...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 16, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> are you sure?  Nanker says he's away...


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


>



too much?


----------



## Smick (Apr 16, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Had lunch at the Tulse Hill Tavern.
> 
> Weirdly, you are allowed to eat in only part of the outside area.


Can you take your drink wherever you like?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 16, 2015)

Smick said:


> Can you take your drink wherever you like?


Yup


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 17, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> are you sure?  Nanker says he's away...



Ho fucking ho...smart arse


----------



## Maharani (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone know where the buses into Brixton are? Been waiting on the gyratory for 20 minutes now...


----------



## ringo (Apr 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Anyone know where the buses into Brixton are? Been waiting on the gyratory for 20 minutes now...



The bus stop opposite the now defunct fire station was not in service this morning and I saw lots of people walking. Praps there's no buses today?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 17, 2015)

Typically two just came at once...after half an hour. No mention on any site of delays/cancellations


----------



## Fingers (Apr 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Anyone know where the buses into Brixton are? Been waiting on the gyratory for 20 minutes now...



There is a burst water main up Norwood Road way, twas on LBC earlier


----------



## Maharani (Apr 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> There is a burst water main up Norwood Road way, twas on LBC earlier


Aha, 415 seemed to be running fine and free flow (excuse the pun) of traffic up Norwood Road...weird.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 17, 2015)

And why do people have to shout on their phones on the bus???? Or speak at all while travelling...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Aha, 415 seemed to be running fine and free flow (excuse the pun) of traffic up Norwood Road...weird.



The road was closed Knights Hill to West Norwood train station.


----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 17, 2015)

ringo said:


> The bus stop opposite the now defunct fire station was not in service this morning and I saw lots of people walking. Praps there's no buses today?


Burst water pipe on Knights Hill AGAIN,  buses diverted to god knows where!!!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> There is a burst water main up Norwood Road way, twas on LBC earlier



Wasn't my fault. I'm still in Dublin.


----------



## Smick (Apr 17, 2015)

How is Dublin? Hopefully the cheap Euro will make it slightly more tolerable.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 18, 2015)

Smick said:


> How is Dublin? Hopefully the cheap Euro will make it slightly more tolerable.



slightly


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 18, 2015)

...but I'm on full expenses....so FREE


----------



## Smick (Apr 18, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...but I'm on full expenses....so FREE


Then go to FXB's for a steak. The best I have ever eaten.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 18, 2015)

Buses towards Brixton potentially still fucked due to still fucked water pipe on Knights Hill.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 18, 2015)

Worst queue ever in the Co-op today at about half five.  About 6 people waiting and only one person on the till.  She rang for help about six times and nobody came - felt really sorry for here.  Even the little security guy was running around trying to find somebody.  Eventually one more person arrived on the tills after literally five or six minutes (smiling to himself, no apologies), by which point the queue stretched back to the freezers at the back of the shop.  It's like they just don't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 18, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Worst queue ever in the Co-op today at about half five.  About 6 people waiting and only one person on the till.  She rang for help about six times and nobody came - felt really sorry for here.  Even the little security guy was running around trying to find somebody.  Eventually one more person arrived on the tills after literally five or six minutes (smiling to himself, no apologies), by which point the queue stretched back to the freezers at the back of the shop.  It's like they just don't give a fuck anymore.


Who was the lone cashier? 

That's bad and unusual as they're all pretty hard working in there.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Who was the lone cashier?
> 
> That's bad and unusual as they're all pretty hard working in there.


It was a youngish girl. She hasn't worked there long. I felt really sorry for her, her colleagues leaving her there to deal with that.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 18, 2015)

discobastard said:


> It was a youngish girl. She hasn't worked there long. I felt really sorry for her, her colleagues leaving her there to deal with that.


There might have been an emergency in the back.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 18, 2015)

Superman must have split his tights


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 18, 2015)

discobastard said:


> It was a youngish girl. She hasn't worked there long. I felt really sorry for her, her colleagues leaving her there to deal with that.



The one in the very...erm....tight clothing


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 19, 2015)

white hart has a pullens ad in the window....new owners the same owners?


----------



## Smick (Apr 19, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> white hart has a pullens ad in the window....new owners the same owners?


Ah shite. There are a bunch of people who really know how to charge coin.

Honestly, the THT is the best place for a pint or two. Hopefully Knowles hurry up.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 19, 2015)

Smick said:


> Honestly, the THT is the best place for a pint or two. Hopefully Knowles hurry up.



It was a pushchair parking lot in there today. 

Bring your kids, if you have to, I'm ok with little ones, but for fuck sake, taking up every inch of every bit of the pub with your perambulators is bang out of order.

I found a seat at one of the high tables by the window and got boxed in by baby carrying devices. It was like having a beer in a traffic jam.

Then when I got up to go to the bar...leaving all my stuff on the table....some cunt dad sat in my chair with his kid and starting playing with toys on my table....and this is part of a group that had taken over that daft big table in the middle....when I came back he sort or smiled, edged out a sorry, as if to say 'tough being a dad innit and not getting in everyone's way' to which my face said 'NO'.

...entitled fucks!

Pushchairs outside!!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 19, 2015)

Then they poured me an amstell instead of an aspalls...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> white hart has a pullens ad in the window....new owners the same owners?


Any news on when its opening?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> white hart has a pullens ad in the window....new owners the same owners?



My mistake. Not a pullens ad. Pulled ( as in pork)

Must remember to wear reading glasses to read.

They look kinda ready to open today!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2015)

Tulse Hill is gorgeous today. It's days like today, I'm happy to be jobless. Me and the cat are having a lovely afternoon in the garden.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 20, 2015)

I really like the streets around Hillside Gardens, both up on Streatham Hill, and down through to Palace road on the other in the spring/summer.  I'd love to be 'working from home' with the missus and daughter in the garden. Even if my daughter is obsessed by jumping.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

My new place will have a little garden. All concrete!!!! Hurrah. I hate grass.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My new place will have a little garden. All concrete!!!! Hurrah. I hate grass.



Is it still in TH or will you have leave the thread


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Is it still in TH or will you have leave the thread



christchurch road


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

The White Hart is open.

Cash only.

No standing allowed. You have to sit at a table with your drink 

I am yet to challenge this..but give me 5 minutes.

3 beardy hipster are running the bar.

Menu is pulled meat in buns...dawgs (hot dawgs) and sharing plates...

Oh and there's a cocktail menu.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh my god....no trainers allowed...just asked a bloke to leave..


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 20, 2015)

no trainers? WTAF?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 20, 2015)

No trainers and you arent allowed to stand. not sure what to think apart from thats fucking weird


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Oh my god....no trainers allowed...just asked a bloke to leave..


You have got to be kidding... In a fucking pub???


----------



## Maharani (Apr 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Oh my god....no trainers allowed...just asked a bloke to leave..


Well they're gonna make enemies on their opening night. WTAF? 

Now they will get ALL their windows put in.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The White Hart is open.
> 
> Cash only.
> 
> ...


What happens if you stand at your table? 

Sounds like going for a pint in nazi Germany.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 20, 2015)

These guys have clearly thought their business plan through really carefully. Sweepstake on how long they'll last?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

I stood at my table...they asked me to take a seat.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> What happens if you stand at your table?
> 
> Sounds like going for a pint in nazi Germany.


Or at primary school.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> These guys have clearly thought their business plan through really carefully. Sweepstake on how long they'll last?[/QUOTE
> Just under 12 months.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 20, 2015)

You're vey generous


----------



## Maharani (Apr 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I stood at my table...they asked me to take a seat.


Did you do as you're told?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

I was on the phone...so just looked at him...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

If they ban flip flops it will be a blessing


----------



## discobastard (Apr 20, 2015)

Are there signs up explaining the 'house rules'?

No ducking
No bombing
No heavy petting


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

What happens if they get busy and there's no seats left at tables?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Are there signs up explaining the 'house rules'?
> 
> No ducking
> No bombing
> No heavy petting



No Fun


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I stood at my table...they asked me to take a seat.



You're joking right?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

poptyping said:


> You're joking right?!



Absolutely not...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Absolutely not...



Bloody ridiculous! Like so your only allowed to stand up to go to the bar, have a piss and leave? What is this shit


----------



## Maharani (Apr 20, 2015)

Are there many in?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

I just asked the guy what happens if all the seats are taken. Will you turn people away?

He said 'don't think this pub has had that problem for some time'

'You'd be surprised...'

'Well...we'll deal with that if it happens. I saw you looking at the menu a couple of times...see anything you like?'

'Too many carbs for me, mate.'

'Perhaps as a treat?'

'A £9 hot dog aint a treat. Its just a bad investment'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Are there many in?



Those that came went after being told to sit down!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

Conversation 2:

'So is the Symonds off'

'yes, I think it's off'

'Think or know'

'I think I know'

'Well how about I STAND HERE at the bar while you go and know for sure'

'Ok...'

Am I bad?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 20, 2015)

Bunch of mugs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm gonna enjoy winding this lot up....


----------



## Maharani (Apr 20, 2015)

There will be blood...


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 20, 2015)

I just popped into the Co op and I would like to nominate Julieta as the loveliest person working there.  Every time I go in she has the sweetest, kindest smile and always has something nice to say.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Bloody ridiculous! Like so your only allowed to stand up to go to the bar, have a piss and leave? What is this shit



Hipster control mechanisms. A more stringent form of social control than the last lot of wannabe gentrifiers who wanted to turn tulse hill hill into a place they live in and not a place they joined. Reclaim Tulse Hill anyone?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 20, 2015)

Or maybe a bun fight or two??


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

My, soon to be 18 year, just said 'so the last owners quit cos they made no money and the new owners want to keep people out? Weird!'


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2015)

This is hilarious 
(if it wasn't so sad to see a pub going out of business over and over and over)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

You can have a sarnie for a tenner


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh...their mates can stand at the bar....


----------



## discobastard (Apr 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Oh...their mates can stand at the bar....



Oh I can't wait to give this a go...


----------



## Sister Midnight (Apr 21, 2015)

Mass stand-in protest


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

And there were no hats!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

No hats allowed? 

Right, I'm going in with my trainers and a hat on...tell me they're allowing jeans?!

It's like going out in Newcastle in the 90's...


----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The White Hart is open.
> 
> Cash only.
> 
> ...


This sounds ridiculous,  seriously its a pub not a restaurant, no trainers, unbelievable,  will give them 8 months


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

are they really gonna stop a massive group of people coming in wearing trainers?  Come on TH urbs let's test them out!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 21, 2015)

Maharani said:


> are they really gonna stop a massive group of people coming in wearing trainers?  Come on TH urbs let's test them out!



Mate. I'm in.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

I think they will bend quite quickly given the amount of hipsters in retro trainers that will want to go in and suck their pulled pork!

Hats was a joke...

I was wearing jeans, a hoodie and desert boots. I walked (I was on the phone). Bloke said 'it's cash only and you have to drink sat at a table.

I hovered about talking on phone, perched on edge on the arm of a sofa, and he came over and asked me to sit down.

An guy came in with trainers and he turned him away saying 'sorry no trainers'

There were a couple of old regulars in there and their faces were a picture. They left after one drink.

I did make a joke to one of them (loudly)...'you sit still and drink that quietly!'

The tall beard wasnt very impressed.

I grinned at him.

I suspect I'll be barred fairly quickly.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 21, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Mate. I'm in.


So'm I.  The only question is old and beaten up trainers, or clean new ones?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

Greebo said:


> So'm I.  The only question is old and beaten up trainers, or clean new ones?


Any!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

Well....I'm away to Dublin again now, so keep me updated, folks. I look forward to hearing your experiences. 

Oh, they repainted the bogs all white, but other than that they're still shit.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

They also have fancy screening on the windows and their meat is free range. 

So when's the meet up Urbs? I can do Friday night.


----------



## pesh (Apr 21, 2015)

free range hot dog


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm in (although I need to check if I have chucked out if I've thrown out my very, um, distressed plimsoles (they count as trainers, right?) first.)


----------



## discobastard (Apr 21, 2015)

I've got plans Friday but might drop by tonight and see how the land lies.  In a pair of hybrid trainer/boots.  Need to stress test this rule.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

Obviously they don't like scruffy types so I think we should do our best not to shower for a few days and wear our worst. Greebo, I think the old trainers would work better to piss them off. 

Hoodies should do well in there too...


----------



## Cartoon Man (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm gonna sit down with a pint. Naked.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

Greebo said:


> So'm I.  The only question is old and beaten up trainers, or clean new ones?


I don't think I know what many of you look like so I'll just watch out for scruffy trainers and hoodies and hats...we should maybe meet outside and enter en masse???


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> I'm gonna sit down with a pint. Naked.


Stand, naked...


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 21, 2015)

And soon No Drinking and No Talking


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 21, 2015)

Turn around and face the wall.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

Have a stand in, not a sit in.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 21, 2015)

‘I’m sorry mate, if you want to come in here you’re going to have to do up the top button on your shirt.’


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## pesh (Apr 21, 2015)

I've just been to test the 'no trainers, no standing up' rule... Front door was locked and sad looking man with beard stood behind the bar just shook his head.

They're taking this shit seriously.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe not then....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

pesh said:


> sad looking man with beard stood behind the bar just shook his head.



Tall fella?


----------



## pesh (Apr 21, 2015)

Hard to tell... Going to have another go when I finish my pint I the Railway


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

Just the use of the word 'dawgs' is making my skin crawl.  

Do we know where these idiots come from?


----------



## Sister Midnight (Apr 21, 2015)

Meat fetishists


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't want to eat a Spanish chick!!


----------



## discobastard (Apr 21, 2015)

They are handing out 50% off food and cocktails right now. Outside the station.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

discobastard said:


> They are handing out 50% off food and cocktails right now. Outside the station.


 Report back if you eat their DAWGS (shudder) or anything else...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

discobastard said:


> They are handing out 50% off food and cocktails right now. Outside the station.



Do the coupon comes with house rules and a list of table manners to be observed?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

It's their old beer mats!


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Do the coupon comes with house rules and a list of table manners to be observed?



No - the big beard with a wanker attitude has his own house rules and gets upset when questioned on them...his place..his rules....he basically said he wants rid of old locals as they put off the other customers.

The No trainers rule is bollocks for a start and it's No standing by the bar rather than anywhere?

The French cocktail guy seems ok and the Indian looking geez but as soon as Big Beard heard me asking he was straight over laying down non descriptive rules...They come from Shoredick btw.

I also grassed up Urban (told them to check) and said they should reply if they weren't being cunts.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

Feel trouble brewing...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> his place..his rules....he basically said he wants rid of old locals as they put off the other customers..



He actually admitted to that?


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He actually admitted to that?



Yip...monopolising the bar and scaring off clients


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

It's now a "cock"tail bar in the guise of a pub.....


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

I know some right 'orrible cunts out of tulse hill. I'll send em in for a " dawg"


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> I know some right 'orrible cunts out of tulse hill. I'll send em in for a " dawg"



Make sure they don't stand at the bar


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

So it's class war then?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

Wankers


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So it's class war then?



Only at the beards discretion!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

How does that work then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

Has he got a radar?


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> How does that work then?



His place...his wars.....but you have to respect that!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

Do I?

A business with a focus on excluding local people?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

The Beard...lol...

Makes him sound like some dark overlord.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Do I?
> 
> A business with a focus on excluding local people?



Should have put a smiley...soz.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 21, 2015)

Really don't get this fascination with hot dogs. Yet to have one perceptibly better than one bought off some matey on the south bank. 

Used to drink there when I lived in West Dulwich. Sounds shit


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

It's not about the hot dogs....

Anyway last thing I will say tonight.....the beard geezer was soooooo fucking arrogant and didn't want my custom so I told him he won't be having it. He can read my reply to him on the board here.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

Must be nice to be in a position to turn business away...


----------



## Greebo (Apr 21, 2015)

What can I say?  If Beardbwoy wants it to be a place for cocktails, I'd rather go to Cafe Cairo, in spite of that being further away.  The food doesn't appeal either.

Add in the bad attitude, and I give him and his 1980s home counties wannabe dresscode 6 months max.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

The other 2 guys seem ok...just the entitled beard seems to have a massive attitude. I'd like to see them reply.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 21, 2015)

FTR I often wear trainers when drinking because even lowish heels (the only nontrainers I own, apart from snow boots and hiking sandals) + me + booze = not a good mix.  Of course, I'd be willing to walk barefoot instead, assuming that the pub is clean enough.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

Greebo said:


> FTR I often wear trainers when drinking because even lowish heels (the only nontrainers I own, apart from snow boots and hiking sandals) + me + booze = not a good mix.  Of course, I'd be willing to walk barefoot instead, assuming that the pub is clean enough.



You don't geddid...it all depends whether you are deemed good enough..whether you fit the crowd they are trying to attract.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 21, 2015)

It's not btw..toilets are still filth and that was before I went in.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah I get the feeling if anyone that fits their criteria walks in wearing hats, trainers or hoods that'll be acceptable. As alphajobrob said they want to cleanse the place and they've no qualms in sharing that with punters. 

I'm absolutely disgusted.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 21, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> You don't geddid...it all depends whether you are deemed good enough..whether you fit the crowd they are trying to attract.


Oh I get it all right.    I've known a few Liverpool pubs like that (when the yuppy pound hit it) and it was a case of "either you let all of us in (including the two in trainers) or none of us are drinking here".

I didn't drink there before, and I don't intend to drink there now.  Plenty of other watering holes in staggering distance,  most of them more affordable and most with more welcoming staff.  Maharani after we've finished our dresscode experiment, I suggest hitting the Elm Park Tavern or the Albert; neither are Tulse Hill, but both are better places to get a drink and enjoy it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Beard...lol...
> 
> Makes him sound like some dark overlord.



Makes him sound like he's got a lesbian wife, and he's her cover story so her ageing parents aren't shocked!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Makes him sound like he's got a lesbian wife, and he's her cover story so her ageing parents aren't shocked!



Not even gonna ask how you got to that?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not even gonna ask how you got to that?



"Beard" is slang for a partner who covers up your gayness/shields your sexuality from those that might take offence at it. 
Get with the programme, grandad!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

Well...I learned something new today. Ta.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


Pulled meat, pulled meat and yet more pulled fucking meat. Sooo fucking unoriginal.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

They're from Shoreditch, whatdya expect??!


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm annoyed I missed all this fun as I was drinking at the Railway yesterday around 9pm.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 22, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm annoyed I missed all this fun as I was drinking at the Railway yesterday around 9pm.



Good example of a pub ignoring it's customers.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Good example of a pub ignoring it's customers.


I think they're improving on that...


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think they're improving on that...



If the two [ed: defamatory comment removed] halfwits are in still charge then they can keep it...


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 22, 2015)

"dawg"

Spelling correctly Is waaaay too mainstream.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 22, 2015)

I checked the calendar and understood that April 1st has in fact passed.
How does the new bar staff know who are locals and who are not? They've only just opened!
Beat them at their own game: wear a check shirt, turned up chinos, grenson brogues, holdall / satchel, and a trilby for added aplomb


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 22, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> I checked the calendar and understood that April 1st has in fact passed.
> How does the new bar staff know who are locals and who are not? They've only just opened!
> Beat them at their own game: wear a check shirt, turned up chinos, grenson brogues, holdall / satchel, and a trilby for added aplomb



Knowing the previous owner and his contempt for the locals, I suspect he has given a full description of all offending parties.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 22, 2015)

It's all rather callous and calculating.

The thing with a place like the White Hart is it used to be a place some of the older people would go in the afternoons for a drink and a chat, and some of them may have been totally bonkers, but it was a safe place for them. When they wouldn't appear for a couple of days other locals and bar staff would pop around and make sure they were all right. One person, who gets a lot of bad comments made about her, would cook and take food to the elders, and make sure they were safe. That's now gone for them, and for those with mobility problems, heading up to The Horns is not quite as easy. 

The idea that specific types of people are going to be made to uncomfortable and unwelcome as a means to drive them out is exactly what 'Gentrification' (that word again!) is all about. It's not about joining a community, it's about invading and destroying one and replacing it with a cleaner, more sanitized and white washed version.

The Tulse Hill Hotel has been very tolerant of the locals, and I've not seen a single member of staff act negatively towards 'old Tulse Hill' people. Actually, the one time I witnessed someone completely fucked in there the guy running the bar was more than tolerant and looked uncomfortable asking them to leave....and even called a cab for them.

The Railway is fairly tolerant too, and regardless of what you think of the owners, staff, beer prices etc, it's a very mixed crowd and remains pretty chilled out most of the time.


----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's all rather callous and calculating.
> 
> The thing with a place like the White Hart is it used to be a place some of the older people would go in the afternoons for a drink and a chat, and some of them may have been totally bonkers, but it was a safe place for them. When they wouldn't appear for a couple of days other locals and bar staff would pop around and make sure they were all right. One person, who gets a lot of bad comments made about her, would cook and take food to the elders, and make sure they were safe. That's now gone for them, and for those with mobility problems, heading up to The Horns is not quite as easy.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## Fingers (Apr 22, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Mate. I'm in.



Me too. this could be the second pub i get banned from in the space of a week. bring it on


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

I think I should print that comment Nanker and post it through their door.

You put it perfectly, essentially the Hart (from a newcomer's perspective as I rarely went in their before the previous owners...too much sport, no other reason) seemed like a community hub for lots of people.  I got to know many of them and most of the 'locals' are genuinely lovely, kind people (with a bit of aggro/drama thrown in sometimes for good measure) who would always look out for one another.  I never felt uncomfortable and liked it when there was a mix of people which there often was. 

I'm not for segregation one bit and that's why I like the Railway. 

I will go in to the Hart today to see what all the bother is about but I think I will find it hard not to be prejudiced now given what some of you have said here.

I don't like giving my money to cunts...maybe I'll just stay for a pint and observe...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think I should print that comment Nanker and post it through their door.
> 
> You put it perfectly, essentially the Hart (from a newcomer's perspective as I rarely went in their before the previous owners...too much sport, no other reason) seemed like a community hub for lots of people.  I got to know many of them and most of the 'locals' are genuinely lovely, kind people (with a bit of aggro/drama thrown in sometimes for good measure) who would always look out for one another.  I never felt uncomfortable and liked it when there was a mix of people which there often was.
> 
> ...


Feel like I might get accused of being precious here. Well, I'm not...


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Knowing the previous owner and his contempt for the locals, I suspect he has given a full description of all offending parties.



Locals should attend, adhering to the dress code - preferably in numbers. Then the truth will out - any hint of prejudice by the new staff will be damning for the business.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think I should print that comment Nanker and post it through their door.



Hopefully they will come here and see them. Truth be told, I hope they learn the hard way.....like the last lot who tried to socially cleanse a local pub.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Locals should attend, adhering to the dress code - preferably in numbers. Then the truth will out - any hint of prejudice by the new staff will be damning for the business.


I think the business is already damned...


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think the business is already damned...



Yes, most likely


----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 22, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Locals should attend, adhering to the dress code - preferably in numbers. Then the truth will out - any hint of prejudice by the new staff will be damning for the business.


Unfortunately many of the locals are not privy to what is being said on this.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's all rather callous and calculating.
> 
> The thing with a place like the White Hart is it used to be a place some of the older people would go in the afternoons for a drink and a chat, and some of them may have been totally bonkers, but it was a safe place for them. When they wouldn't appear for a couple of days other locals and bar staff would pop around and make sure they were all right. One person, who gets a lot of bad comments made about her, would cook and take food to the elders, and make sure they were safe. That's now gone for them, and for those with mobility problems, heading up to The Horns is not quite as easy.
> 
> ...


I messaged them asking them if they'd like to respond to the comments in this thread.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

editor said:


> I messaged them asking them if they'd like to respond to the comments in this thread.


Let's hope they have some answers and some serious backbone to boot...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 22, 2015)

I really do not see where these clowns are going with this. The up market gap in the market has been filled by the Tulse Hill Hotel. They are not trying to socially cleanse the area either. 

Plus it has decent toilets and a nice outdoor bit which the Hart lacks both.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> If the two [ed: defamatory comment removed] halfwits are in still charge then they can keep it...


Please. You can't post up comments like that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 22, 2015)

Maybe they don't care about these things. Perhaps they have enough pals, and like-minded, upwardly mobile, people to fill the place and make it work.

The Tulse certainly mined an untapped clientele, it was like dawn of the dead, all these consumers of pigs tail and fish pops creeping up out of the earth seeking draft beer and quince like a driven horde, singlemindedly marching towards the bar.

Difference being, the Tulse seems happy to serve anyone, and they do it with manners.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 22, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Locals should attend, adhering to the dress code - preferably in numbers. Then the truth will out - any hint of prejudice by the new staff will be damning for the business.


I agree.  Rather than being provocative and getting in their face.  That'll end in tears for everybody and the cause in undermined.

Not everybody wants to go into every establishment in the area (and there's no reason why the White Hart can't co-exist with the other pubs in the area). But everybody should have the choice to go in there if they wish without being made to feel in some way inferior.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 22, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Not everybody wants to go into every establishment in the area (and there's no reason why the White Hart can't co-exist with the other pubs in the area). But everybody should have the choice to go in there if they wish without being made to feel in some way inferior.



Which is a fair and proper approach.

...and if someone goes in and causes trouble, I don't mind them being kicked out, with fair warning.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

The new Hart guys are from Shoreditch. I think they've just got plenty of money and think they can do what many have done over East. Why else would they be schlepping across London to work (if they haven't moved south). 

They blatantly don't care about the local community otherwise we wouldn't be filling this thread with all of the negative comments received so far.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Maybe they don't care about these things. Perhaps they have enough pals, and like-minded, upwardly mobile, people to fill the place and make it work.


I very much doubt that Nanker.  We are pretty well served by pubs now, whatever your preferences.  They will also suffer (as the last owners did) as we go into the summer and there's no garden.

Pulled meat and beards (not that I have a problem with either) isn't enough when you kick off a business in a new area - we've already seen that once this year - pizzas and live jazz wasn't enough.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone know what their Shoreditch business is/was?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone know what their Shoreditch business is/was?


I'll find out later


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

Is it still supposed to open at 4pm? There aren't any visible times on the door.


----------



## pesh (Apr 22, 2015)

it was still closed yesterday when i went back just after 5


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

Does anyone know what's going on with cressingham gardens? It's Upper Tulse Hill. just seen some residents have put up a banner. Couldn't read all of it as I'm on the bus but something to do with housing and Lambeth...it's not going to be good is it?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with cressingham gardens? It's Upper Tulse Hill. just seen some residents have put up a banner. Couldn't read all of it as I'm on the bus but something to do with housing and Lambeth...it's not going to be good is it?



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...d-brockwell-park.326264/page-16#post-13817374


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...d-brockwell-park.326264/page-16#post-13817374


Oh ta.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> it's not going to be good is it?


all shades of shit I'm afraid


----------



## Greebo (Apr 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with cressingham gardens? It's Upper Tulse Hill. just seen some residents have put up a banner. Couldn't read all of it as I'm on the bus but something to do with housing and Lambeth...it's not going to be good is it?


It's a long running saga (over 2 years and counting).  The council seems to be trying to present it as a done deal for regeneration in spite of _*still*_ not having done the test of opinion which was due in February 2015.  The official line is that ward councillors (and the council in genreal) have been working with people who live on the estate, this is very far from the experience of people who live there.
Brixton Buzz has several pieces on the situation
Also:
https://www.facebook.com/SaveCressinghamGardens
https://savecressingham.wordpress.com/


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

Greebo said:


> It's a long running saga (over 2 years and counting).  The council seems to be trying to present it as a done deal for regeneration in spite of _*still*_ not having done the test of opinion which was due in February 2015.  The official line is that ward councillors (and the council in genreal) have been working with people who live on the estate, this is very far from the experience of people who live there.
> Brixton Buzz has several pieces on the situation
> Also:
> https://www.facebook.com/SaveCressinghamGardens
> https://savecressingham.wordpress.com/


yeah so same old shite...thanks for the info though!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 22, 2015)

Crispy said:


> all shades of shit I'm afraid


If the council get their way.  Nothing is set in stone yet.

It's looking bad, and if the council get their way as they want it at the moment it'll be bloody awful (for people passing the estate or using it as a shortcut to the park, as well as those living there), but there's still a chance.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> yeah so same old shite...thanks for the info though!


Not quite - this time the council picked the wrong estate. 

This time, most of the tenants, freeholders, and leaseholders want the same thing; to stay here, without anyone's existing home being demolished.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 22, 2015)

editor said:


> I messaged them asking them if they'd like to respond to the comments in this thread.



They'll have to run that by their PR team to 'put together' a response....

Hope it's as good as Off the Cuffs riposte.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

Is that barrel of shite still open?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 22, 2015)

That thread made me laff.


Maharani said:


> Is that barrel of shite still open?


----------



## GypsyWings (Apr 23, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They'll have to run that by their PR team to 'put together' a response....
> 
> Hope it's as good as Off the Cuffs riposte.


"PR Team" are they serious?  Its a boozer in South London,  don't imagine the banter in there will be up to much if they have to confer to put a reply together for this.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> "PR Team" are they serious?  Its a boozer in South London,  don't imagine the banter in there will be up to much if they have to confer to put a reply together for this.



I was joking....

....but you never know...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 23, 2015)

So, I went into the the Hart with some of my mates and my daughter last night around 7pm...Mostly wearing trainers.
The South American cocktail man received us very well. Then the tall guy (beard) comes out (no mention of us wearing trainers unsurprisingly) and I ask if they're still doing 50% as per Tuesday. 'No' he answers 'that was only yesterday'.

Place was empty. We sat (without being asked, I should have tested the standing at the bar rule but there were lots of us and some had sat down already), confabbed and decided it was a complete waste of money, as well that we were four veggies and there's only one weak veggie dish on the menu.

Tall beard asks if we want to move tables together as we're leaving (like he thinks we're going to stay. Arrogant). We leave and go to Mirch instead and eat a feast!

He could have bent his own rule and given us the deal today seeing as they've just opened and the place was dead, would have been a nice gesture. We'd have bought drinks too and they'd have been quids in.

No regulars in there at all at almost 7pm. Felt cold and sad. No soul.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 23, 2015)

I peaked through a bit later - maybe 7:30pm and noticed it was dead - I saw a large party in Mirch having fun so I guess that was you!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I peaked through a bit later - maybe 7:30pm and noticed it was dead - I saw a large party in Mirch having fun so I guess that was you!


haha...I saw a lady walking buy peering in...that was you!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> haha...I saw a lady walking buy peering in...that was you!



if she was wincing in agony - me!  back is buggered.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2015)

Tulse Hill sounds like it was exciting last night. Empty pub, lady with bad back walks past Indian restaurant, woman and friends eat curry inside.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes that's why all the Shoreditch hipsters want part of the action...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2015)

'Hey, Sebastian, Tulse Hill is the new Shoreditch'

'Really, Tarquin, what makes you think that?'

'I was there last night and absolutely nothing exciting was going on!'


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2015)

If we tolerate this, Thornton Heath will be next.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Apr 23, 2015)

Does their 'Pulled pork' come with 'Gentleman's relish'?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 23, 2015)

This is happening at the Tulse:


----------



## Maharani (Apr 23, 2015)

Meet up in the Hart tomorrow at 8pm...maybe a bit of the Railway after our moan in at the Hart. Anyone?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 23, 2015)

discobastard RubyToogood poptyping 

and the quiz team members?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 23, 2015)

Greebo?


gaijingirl said:


> discobastard RubyToogood poptyping
> 
> and the quiz team members?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Greebo?


Yes! In your new trainers!


----------



## discobastard (Apr 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> discobastard RubyToogood poptyping
> 
> and the quiz team members?



I've just found out that tomorrow night's commitment has been cancelled, so I am well up for a meet.

I shall wear my light reflective black camo trainers


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2015)

get your trainers out.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Greebo?


Sorry, no.  Lurged up, tired, and I've got a few things which need working on.  Another time.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes! In your new trainers!


They'll still be newish next time - and they've got reflective stripes on the toes!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 23, 2015)

is reflective stuff on the verboten list because I have a shit load of that sort of thing...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 23, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Sorry, no.  Lurged up, tired, and I've got a few things which need working on.  Another time.


Sorry to hear that. Get better soon


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2015)

You should all go in high vis jackets...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 23, 2015)

i'm in


----------



## Fingers (Apr 23, 2015)

As long as we are standing.  I am not sitting down.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2015)

sit down and behave...

...maybe a Friday is a standing day


----------



## Fingers (Apr 23, 2015)

We should also bring some animals to celebrate the fact that Denmark has criminalised bestiality.  We could have an anti bestiality party. That would get up their noses

http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/denmark-has-somehow-only-just-outlawed-bestiality--g1fzm0dkxb


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> discobastard RubyToogood poptyping
> 
> and the quiz team members?


Possibly but I'll have to see how tired I am. This work business really takes it out of you. Awful waste of time too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> We should also bring some animals to celebrate the fact that Denmark has criminalised bestiality.  We could have an anti bestiality party. That would get up their noses
> 
> http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/denmark-has-somehow-only-just-outlawed-bestiality--g1fzm0dkxb



Their fucking menu is bestial


----------



## Smick (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd go with anti-anti-bestiality legislation. Fucking sheep is surely wrong, but what do they know? They're sheep. Much better things to spend time and effort legislating against.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm...a sheep, I'm not sure I could fall for a sheep. A big tough Rhino, maybe, but trying to fuck a Rhino, I think that could be tricky.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 23, 2015)

*Unsubscribe*


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

this still on?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2015)

I may not make it depending on how tired I am - I'm not in a very good way at the moment - I am mobile now but in constant pain which I've never experienced before and it's flipping exhausting - it's really made me consider the plight of those people who live with pain throughout their lives! but I'll see.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> this still on?



White Shart tonight at 8pm. Yeah? I'm game.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

poptyping said:


> White Shart tonight at 8pm. Yeah? I'm game.



Cool see you there. I have been sitting down all day, I am dying for a good stand up.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Cool see you there. I have been sitting down all day, I am dying for a good stand up.



 see you there mate x


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

I think I need some light relief so yes I'll see you peeps there at 8pm.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

lick a dawg for me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

I've just had a chat with Mary, a Tulse Hill character without a doubt, (she's said she doesn't mind me mentioning her name here).

She went into the Hart on Tuesday evening, hadn't even made it to the bar, and the beard came over and asked if he could have a word with her outside. He escorted her out the pub, and, well, the long and the short of it is this - He said the previous owners had informed him that she is not a suitable customer, therefore they wouldn't be serving her and she is not welcome. EVER.

He said 'no hard feelings' and tried to shake her hand, but as you might imagine, she wasn't in an especially accepting mood at that point.

Now - She was not barred before, hadn't been asked to leave in the whole time the previous people were there, so why the previous owner, JP Winter, would be so vindictive as to blot her copy book with the new owners, is beyond me, and I can only take it as a bitter and mean thing to do which is clearly a a result of his own disappointment in himself at having failed to make a business of the place for himself, and feels a need to fuck with other people to spread some of his pain around. Pride hurts, right?

Very sad. I am fucking so angry about it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

You know what, that is so fucking mean spirited. So fucking bitter and low and plain fucking vile. To wreck someone's character like is a fucking disgrace.

Mary is a lot of things, but is a really kind and caring person towards lots of people in the area. I bet they never mentioned the days she would cook and bring food in to feed their hungover, wasted fucking staff at weekends, when they were too weak to concentrate on serving and doing their job, or the time a female member of staff was being attacked and Mary was the only person in the pub, full of blokes, who stepped in and protected the staff member....

For fuck sake.....what a cunt!!!


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 24, 2015)

Well it's five o'clock in Tulse Hill, a warm Friday evening with a hint of Summer after a long week of graft. One would expect the pubs to be getting busy, but I can confirm there is not a single punter in the Hart, not one - but about 20 or more in the THT where I am now tucking into a pint.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 24, 2015)

That is an appalling story but do not rise to the bait Nanker. I'm sure the local press would be interested to hear about the local that excludes locals... And there must be many other sensible strategies to put this mug in his place.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2015)

that's so completely out of order.  I don't know her well but she is my neighbour and I've seen her kindness first hand and she always always has time to say hello to me and my girls.  In fact I've seen her out and about and she has time for everyone as far as I can see.  Fuck them frankly.  I would always want to give a new business a chance but if they can't give others a chance then they deserve to fail.  It shouldn't matter what the previous owners said - they should let her in and judge for themselves.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Mother fuckers. 

Surely they can't bar her for no reason. 

The place needs to be boycotted then. I for one wouldn't feel right drinking here where they are dress coding people by their class. They have no reason to bar Mary. It's just incredibly out of order. 

I think old timer is right, this needs some press coverage but I think we need to take a stand and address this verbally with the cunts. 

I'm absolutely fuming.


----------



## han (Apr 24, 2015)

Boycott!


----------



## Twattor (Apr 24, 2015)

Planning on heading up there tomorrow afternoon for a bit of a stand.  Will wear trainers.  Am even considering shaving beard as wouldn't want it to look like I'm trying to fit in...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> Well it's five o'clock in Tulse Hill, a warm Friday evening with a hint of Summer after a long week of graft. One would expect the pubs to be getting busy, but I can confirm there is not a single punter in the Hart, not one - but about 20 or more in the THT where I am now tucking into a pint.



I'm in the tavern


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Mary was nothing but helpful to the previous owner and his staff. How he can bad mouth someone to the point of getting her barred is just outright vindictive. And what will he gain from it?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've just had a chat with Mary, a Tulse Hill character without a doubt, (she's said she doesn't mind me mentioning her name here).
> 
> She went into the Hart on Tuesday evening, hadn't even made it to the bar, and the beard came over and asked if he could have a word with her outside. He escorted her out the pub, and, well, the long and the short of it is this - He said the previous owners had informed him that she is not a suitable customer, therefore they wouldn't be serving her and she is not welcome. EVER.
> 
> ...



Fucks sake, Mary?  I have never seen her cause any trouble! Wankers!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Fucks sake, Mary?  I have never seen her cause any trouble! Wankers!


Mary has actually quelled trouble on numerous occasions. She's been nothing but a friend to me and always been protective of me and others if there's been a hint of bother.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Planning on heading up there tomorrow afternoon for a bit of a stand.  Will wear trainers.  Am even considering shaving beard as wouldn't want it to look like I'm trying to fit in...


It's gone past the trainers issue now...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It's gone past the trainers issue now...



Yup, shall we meet in the tavern at 8pm and get a plan together?


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 24, 2015)

The point is - the White Hart was failing and will fail. The current owners of the THT certainly did their homework and publicised the reopening very well. The place has been done up to a high standard and has a pleasant beer garden. To think that this mug in the White Hart thinks he can get custom from the Railway or the THT is frankly laughable.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

editor If we go down and have a word with them this evening, can I put together a piece for brixton Buzz?


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm in the tavern


If I had more than 20 minutes left I'd a) work out where the tavern is. B) work out what you look like c) join you   !



Maharani said:


> Mary has actually quelled trouble on numerous occasions. She's been nothing but a friend to me and always been protective of me and others if there's been a hint of bother.



I'm boycotting Hart, which isn't exactly a challenge. I'm a THT convert now anyway. This Camden lager they have here is joyous.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yup, shall we meet in the tavern at 8pm and get a plan together?


Yes. This is serious stuff. It's defamatory and cruel. We can't let them get away with it.


----------



## han (Apr 24, 2015)

I know this is probably a really stupid question, but is the THT the same thing as the Tulse Hill Hotel?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

han said:


> I know this is probably a really stupid question, but is the THT the same thing as the Tulse Hill Hotel?


Ha! Yes but I like to call it the Tulse.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2015)

What is lacking is any comment from the pub itself really.  This is all very one-sided and it would be interesting to hear what they have to say.  I'm a bit surprised given that they've been made aware of comments here that they've not said anything.  It's all so utterly bizarre the whole thing.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> If I had more than 20 minutes left I'd a) work out where the tavern is. B) work out what you look like c) join you   !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm boycotting Hart, which isn't exactly a challenge. I'm a THT convert now anyway. This Camden lager they have here is joyous.


You're in it...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> What is lacking is any comment from the pub itself really.  This is all very one-sided and it would be interesting to hear what they have to say.  I'm a bit surprised given that they've been made aware of comments here that they've not said anything.  It's all so utterly bizarre the whole thing.


They haven't responded because they think they're above criticism being from Shoreditch and all. They won't really have a choice when confronted by a bunch of angry urbs. Although I do think whatever is said needs to be thought through first. Guns blazing is my first reaction but there are cleverer ways of dealing with these types I'm sure.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Surely they can't bar her for no reason.



Yes, they can.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You're in it...


Oh fuck yeah - haha - brain failure.,


----------



## han (Apr 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Ha! Yes but I like to call it the Tulse.


Ah. I've been there a couple of times. Gastropubby, but actually just really lovely. The French guy behind the bar is v friendly.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Mary was nothing but helpful to the previous owner and his staff. How he can bad mouth someone to the point of getting her barred is just outright vindictive. And what will he gain from it?



A smack in the mouth.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> Oh fuck yeah - haha - brain failure.,



 brilliant!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> If I had more than 20 minutes left I'd a) work out where the tavern is. B) work out what you look like c) join you   !
> .



Tavern is the THT wallybollocks


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

How long are you going to be there for Nanker Phelge ?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah ok they can refuse admission to anyone they like and not have to give any reasons which is totally unfair and discriminatory, albeit not illegal discrimination.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

I've just heard another story that I'm too fucking annoyed to write....


Fingers said:


> How long are you going to be there for Nanker Phelge ?



I've got half a pint then I'm going to the Hart...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've just heard another story that I'm too fucking annoyed to write....
> 
> 
> I've got half a pint then I'm going to the Hart...


Need backup?


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tavern is the THT wallybollocks


I was sat in the yard but had to go pick up the little un - didn't spot anyone looking nankery though - ah well, there's always next Friday. can't belive I was sat in the yard thinking 'tavern'? - is that a local pub I don't know about?' - Jesus.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> I was sat in the yard but had to go pick up the little un - didn't spot anyone looking nankery though - ah well, there's always next Friday. can't belive I was sat in the yard thinking 'tavern'? - is that a local pub I don't know about?' - Jesus.


Baby brain...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm about too if you give me ten minutes


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've just heard another story that I'm too fucking annoyed to write....
> 
> 
> I've got half a pint then I'm going to the Hart...


You'll be next on the hit list then...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You'll be next on the hit list then...



Most likely.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I'm about too if you give me ten minutes



Ok - I'll wait - are you wearing flip flops


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You'll be next on the hit list then...



Should I hide and not fight you think?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

Nope not yet... hang on there.. just getting changed


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I'm about too if you give me ten minutes


I might go down a bit earlier too. Was going to have a lie down but now I feel agitated and very ANGRY.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

Do I ever?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Should I hide and not fight you think?


Er, no. This one deserves a fight.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Er, no. This one deserves a fight.


But you need people on side as witnesses to what they say.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

I'll be in the hart in about 15 mins.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

leaving now for Tulse, see you in a  couple


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> editor If we go down and have a word with them this evening, can I put together a piece for brixton Buzz?


For sure. I've just tweeted about them too.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> leaving now for Tulse, see you in a  couple


Let me know when you're in the hart then...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'll be in the hart in about 15 mins.



TXT ME


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> leaving now for Tulse, see you in a  couple



Mahrani is on her way...will txt me


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm outside the Hart. Fingers where are you?


----------



## Smick (Apr 24, 2015)

Might a parliamentary candidate beer prepared to get involved in this?

Chuka spoke previously about pubs being community resources, so should someone be excluded without reason?


----------



## discobastard (Apr 24, 2015)

So how did you guys get on earlier?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

Update later it will be interesting


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Update later it will be interesting



lalaa di id do did e dum....shah la la li la "cowbell" doo id dooo.......b ah d di dah.....


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

Quick update now. Mr head beard did not want to come into the pub whilst we were there.  I would still like to interview him before I write it up. Maybe he can private message me


----------



## Maharani (Apr 24, 2015)

Erm, well. Had an interesting evening at the Tulse (another story to post). Then walked passed the hart. 3 bodies visable. Still alive, we think. They'll all be dead tomorrow. Mwahhhh, hahaha.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Pulled meat, pulled meat and yet more pulled fucking meat. Sooo fucking unoriginal.



What do you expect from wankers, if not lots of pulled meat?


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Quick update now. Mr head beard did not want to come into the pub whilst we were there.  I would still like to interview him before I write it up. Maybe he can private message me



Cool, I quite liked the other owners in the place. they looked like very experienced people, happy and run a decent bar but the vibe from the big guy left masses to be desired.

Are we not allowed a little write up?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Cool, I quite liked the other owners in the place. they looked like very experienced people, happy and run a decent bar but the vibe from the big guy left masses to be desired.
> 
> Are we not allowed a little write up?



No sorry mate, I would rather have had a chat with James (owner) about it but he seemed a little shy.  I am happy to have chat with him via private message and I am not writing the Brixton Buzz article until Sunday so if james wants to PM me I am more than happy to have a chat with him.  On the plus side, had a brill night out with Maharani


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> No sorry mate, I would rather have had a chat with James (owner) about it but he seemed a little shy.  I am happy to have chat with him via private message and I am not writing the Brixton Buzz article until Sunday so if james wants to PM me I am more than happy to have a chat with him.  On the plus side, had a brill night out with Maharani



Fair enough...I'm glad you had a goodun 

If your not a journo\writer you should be as your building the tension rather nicely. If your serious I'd like to see a yinteriew....made that up but yeah you know what i mean.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Fair enough...I'm glad you had a goodun
> 
> If your not a journo\writer you should be as your building the tension rather nicely.



This  Slowly slowly catchee interview with the fella


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh the other thing was, which I can post here is we were told to 'sit down'. When we asked why we were told it was a 'sitting down pub'. Make of that what you will....


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2015)

oh sit down......  protest


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh the other thing was, which I can post here is we were told to 'sit down'. When we asked why we were told it was a 'sitting down pub'. Make of that what you will....



Wtf is a sitting down pub?!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Wtf is a sitting down pub?!



Aye, we did not get a satisfactory answer out of the guy who had to manage the place whilst James was avoiding meeting us.  Disappointing to say the least


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2015)

James, i am not around tomorrow, but Sunday would be fine to discus your plans for the place and how it will effect the local community. Please  private message me x


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh the other thing was, which I can post here is we were told to 'sit down'. When we asked why we were told it was a 'sitting down pub'. Make of that what you will....



They really should try harder to promote this novel idea - flyers with "The Hart, the world's first sitting down only, no standing room pub!!!" should do for a starter. Oh, and James blaring out the PA


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2015)

Intriguing!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 25, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> They really should try harder to promote this novel idea - flyers with "The Hart, the world's first sitting down only, no standing room pub!!!" should do for a starter. Oh, and James blaring out the PA


I had to read that twice to gerrit.  Oh sit down, oh sit down...


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I had to read that twice to gerrit.  Oh sit down, oh sit down...



It has to be their theme tune, or they are missing a trick 
At this rate, I give them 3 weeks, not 3 months. Talk about alienating your customer base!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2015)

Those who find themselves ridiculous
Sit down next to me


----------



## clandestino (Apr 25, 2015)

This is all utterly ludicrous. How many seats are there in the pub? 30 or so? What happens when they're all occupied - is no-one allowed to stand? And who's going to feel comfortable in a pub with such strict rules? 

Maybe this is some kind of Brewster's Millions test, where the guy has to lose a fortune in order to get a bigger fortune...I can't think of any other explanation that makes more sense.


----------



## gags (Apr 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've just had a chat with Mary, a Tulse Hill character without a doubt, (she's said she doesn't mind me mentioning her name here).
> 
> She went into the Hart on Tuesday evening ....
> Now - She was not barred before, hadn't been asked to leave in the whole time the previous people were there, so why the previous owner, JP Winter, would be so vindictive as to blot her copy book with the new owners, is beyond me....



I assume that you checked this was true with JP before blotting his copy book on here?

Mary was very welcome at THW while JP and his brother attempted to negotiate a reasonable deal with the still current owners, who remain Heineken.

Who needs facts when you have hyperbole eh?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 25, 2015)

gags said:


> I assume that you checked this was true with JP before blotting his copy book on here?
> 
> Mary was very welcome at THW while JP and his brother attempted to negotiate a reasonable deal with the still current owners, who remain Heineken.
> 
> Who needs facts when you have hyperbole eh?



Nanker stated that the current landlord claimed that Winter had told him she was an unsuitable customer. Either Winter is a vicious cunt and the current landlord is a dupe, or the current landlord is a lying cunt and Winter is an innocent dupe, or both of them have equal hands in a game of cunt Top Trumps. People appear to be making their judgement based of Winter on past experience, which while it's anecdote rather than "fact", isn't "hyperbole" by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## gags (Apr 25, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q.E.D.


----------



## Jamminben13 (Apr 25, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nanker stated that the current landlord claimed that Winter had told him she was an unsuitable customer. Either Winter is a vicious cunt and the current landlord is a dupe, or the current landlord is a lying cunt and Winter is an innocent dupe, or both of them have equal hands in a game of cunt Top Trumps. People appear to be making their judgement based of Winter on past experience, which while it's anecdote rather than "fact", isn't "hyperbole" by any stretch of the imagination.



It struck me that it was a pretty easy way out for the new beards to blame the old owners for banning Mary. Whatever JP said to big beard, and he is a massive knob, it's all part of the beard's strategy anyway. I guess they see Mary as a standard bearer for the type of locals they don't want in. It's a best a stupid and short sighted plan, at worst it's discrimatory and dangerous. Mary is well loved in Tulse Hill and I for one am fuming.


----------



## Jamminben13 (Apr 25, 2015)

One more rule so we have a record - no smoking of electric cigarettes inside.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 25, 2015)

gags said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q.E.D.



You know how to post links. Bully for you!


----------



## gdubz (Apr 25, 2015)

Walked all the way (in trainers) from stockwell to see for myself and the place was shut at lunchtime on a Saturday. I am utterly baffled by the business model - presumably the lease isn't free?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Walked all the way (in trainers) from stockwell to see for myself and the place was shut at lunchtime on a Saturday. I am utterly baffled by the business model - presumably the lease isn't free?


Tax loss?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 25, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Walked all the way (in trainers) from stockwell to see for myself and the place was shut at lunchtime on a Saturday. I am utterly baffled by the business model - presumably the lease isn't free?



From what's been said here and elsewhere, they seem to be trying to play an "exclusivity" card with regards to clientele - something that generally fails unless your location is as "exclusive" as your entrance policy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Tax loss?



Or perhaps fuck all business sense worthy of the name?


----------



## Jamminben13 (Apr 25, 2015)

Tried posting a photo but failed. It was of an empty White Hart so you'll have to use your imagination.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2015)

Jamminben13 said:


> Tried posting a photo but failed. It was of an empty White Hart so you'll have to use your imagination.


Not difficult.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 25, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Walked all the way (in trainers) from stockwell to see for myself and the place was shut at lunchtime on a Saturday. I am utterly baffled by the business model - presumably the lease isn't free?



They were open by about 6.  I did have a look but it turns out that they don't actually serve beer. I left, pursued by a beard (who was very insistent that they did actually have beer).


----------



## discobastard (Apr 25, 2015)

Jamminben13 said:


> Tried posting a photo but failed. It was of an empty White Hart so you'll have to use your imagination.


While I've just been in the Great North Wood and now in the Tavern and they're both jumping.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 25, 2015)

I am completely astounded by everything I have read about the White Hart this week. Astounded.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2015)

I looked in at 8ish - 4 people there.  They seem to have a security guard who, on spotting me peer through the window, came out to try and entice me in.  I felt a bit bad for him really.  Beirdy guy was staring into space.  The whole situation is a bit sad really.


----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I looked in at 8ish - 4 people there.  They seem to have a security guard who, on spotting me peer through the window, came out to try and entice me in.  I felt a bit bad for him really.  Beirdy guy was staring into space.  The whole situation is a bit sad really.


Yes, I went to the co-op at around 8.30 pm and could see what looked like a bouncer just inside the door looking out. It looked very weird for a pub and not very inviting.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 26, 2015)

Twattor said:


> They were open by about 6.  I did have a look but it turns out that they don't actually serve beer. I left, pursued by a beard (who was very insistent that they did actually have beer).


I went in earlier this week. They have the same beer as they had before. Tribute Ale and something else. £4.15 a pint, which is 30p more than in the Tavern.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 26, 2015)

.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 26, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I looked in at 8ish - 4 people there.  They seem to have a security guard who, on spotting me peer through the window, came out to try and entice me in.  I felt a bit bad for him really.  Beirdy guy was staring into space.  The whole situation is a bit sad really.



Went past on the bus around the same time. Hardly anyone in - 4/6 max. 

But still...no-one was standing up. So that's a result, right? Well done guys!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2015)

gags said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q.E.D.



Why don't you go suck on JPs balls to find out for yourself if he tastes like a cunt.

I don't need to because I know he is one.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> From what's been said here and elsewhere, they seem to be trying to play an "exclusivity" card with regards to clientele - something that generally fails unless your location is as "exclusive" as your entrance policy.


There's no seeming about it. They are being exclusive. Most people I saw in the Tulse on Friday were very angry and had nothing positive to say about the Hart. 

I found the atmosphere heavy and cold in there and the staff were very defensive, which they're bound to be when confronted with questions about their so-called no standing policy which apparently isn't a policy but just a request from the staff. Go, figure! 

I was with Nanker and Fingers but the beard was hiding by the sounds of it and then appeared to be warned off by one of the other managers and then scarpered. Tosser. I take it he's not replied to the tweet? 

Anyway there's a half plan in place re 'catching them out' and this will be finalised this week.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

Jamminben13 said:


> It struck me that it was a pretty easy way out for the new beards to blame the old owners for banning Mary. Whatever JP said to big beard, and he is a massive knob, it's all part of the beard's strategy anyway. I guess they see Mary as a standard bearer for the type of locals they don't want in. It's a best a stupid and short sighted plan, at worst it's discrimatory and dangerous. Mary is well loved in Tulse Hill and I for one am fuming.


But previous owners are very unfair and cruel IF they did bad mouth Mary. 

I dont know where else it would have come from tbh.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 26, 2015)

It's all very silly isn't it. As though they thought they could transplant their tired Shoreditch schtick to sunny Sarf Landaan, alienate locals, charge more for a pint than down the road....
Massive fail.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

Jamminben13 said:


> One more rule so we have a record - no smoking of electric cigarettes inside.


FFS.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Walked all the way (in trainers) from stockwell to see for myself and the place was shut at lunchtime on a Saturday. I am utterly baffled by the business model - presumably the lease isn't free?


Bunch of amateurs...

Sure fire way of going bust. Idiots.


----------



## Smick (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not going to go in to see how bad it is. I wouldn't put a penny through their till, and I know how shit it was in its last incarnation. I'll also be discouraging all people I know from darkening their doorway.


----------



## gags (Apr 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> But previous owners are very unfair and cruel IF they did bad mouth Mary.
> 
> I dont know where else it would have come from tbh.



Indeed.  If.

Everything is a bit fourth hand by the time it gets here. We are talking about what Nanker Phelge said Mary said New Owner said Old Owner said. We all know how quickly things can get misquoted when this happens, none of us are children.  I hope not given the grown up language scattered about.

It seems to me people are using a personal beef with the JP to lump him in with the new guys, turning assumptions into unfounded accusations on a public notice board.  It's not very neighbourly really and I personally will miss JP at TWH.  I loved going there and was really happy there was a place in our neighbourhood which catered for so many different type of people.  Perhaps the people running it before were not your cup of tea but they are local people and they gave it a go.  We need more local people trying to open businesses in the area not less.

I never met Mary before I started going to TWH and based on what seems to have happened here I am considering not going to the new incarnation again.  It seems that it's possible the new lot have come into our neighbourhood and stirred up trouble by banning people and using others.  But I don't know.  I wasn't there so I cannot know for sure, all I have is the word of people on here and quite frankly the response to me suggesting that unsubstantiated accusations are unfair has been so awful I can't possibly take them seriously.  They may be telling the truth but there seems to be a lot of highly charged emotional content (and more than the odd C word) sprayed about here and I for one prefer to deal in facts rather than get carried away with the crowd.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2015)

gags said:


> Indeed.  If.
> 
> Everything is a bit fourth hand by the time it gets here. We are talking about what Nanker Phelge said Mary said New Owner said Old Owner said. We all know how quickly things can get misquoted when this happens, none of us are children.  I hope not given the grown up language scattered about.
> 
> It seems to me people are using a personal beef with the JP to lump him in with the new guys, turning assumptions into unfounded accusations on a public notice board.  It's not very neighbourly really and I personally will miss JP at TWH.  I loved going there and was really happy there was a place in our neighbourhood which catered for so many different type of people.  Perhaps the people running it before were not your cup of tea but they are local people and they gave it a go.  We need more local people trying to open businesses in the area not less.



Can you please quantify that last sentence? It's just that it reads like the same generalised toss that Lambeth's "Cabinet Member for Jobs and Growth" keeps coming out with. When *he* says "local", he means "Londoner" or "has a business in the area", not "lives in the area". And while the Shoreditch beardie may qualify as a Londoner, he isn't "local". As for "more local people" _per se_ trying to open businesses, have you actually looked at local rental prices, or to the paltry assistance our council gives to traditional start-ups (you know, those boring shops that cater to local tastes, selling tins of ackee next to the Mothers' Pride)?



> I never met Mary before I started going to TWH and based on what seems to have happened here I am considering not going to the new incarnation again.  It seems that it's possible the new lot have come into our neighbourhood and stirred up trouble by banning people and using others.  But I don't know.  I wasn't there so I cannot know for sure, all I have is the word of people on here and quite frankly the response to me suggesting that unsubstantiated accusations are unfair has been so awful I can't possibly take them seriously.  They may be telling the truth but there seems to be a lot of highly charged emotional content (and more than the odd C word) sprayed about here and I for one prefer to deal in facts rather than get carried away with the crowd.



If swearing and "robust language" upsets you, then I take it that you didn't read the rules you're directed to when you first signed up - they're allowed, as is "emotionally-charged" argument. We're not a debating society, we're an online community and you (here comes the ultimate swearword) are a liberal.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

gags said:


> Indeed.  If.
> 
> Everything is a bit fourth hand by the time it gets here. We are talking about what Nanker Phelge said Mary said New Owner said Old Owner said. We all know how quickly things can get misquoted when this happens, none of us are children.  I hope not given the grown up language scattered about.
> 
> ...


Then why doesn't the manager in question respond to this thread and editor's mail? 

He just needs asking is all. And he will be asked.


----------



## gags (Apr 26, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Can you please quantify that last sentence? ....And while the Shoreditch beardie may qualify as a Londoner, he isn't "local"



I mean live in the area.  I feel you have backed one of my points up.  This point is the people who ran it before who are local are being connected in with the people people running it now who are from Hackney.  I wasn't talking about the new people, that whole paragraph was about the previous landlord.



ViolentPanda said:


> If swearing and "robust language" upsets you, then I take it that you didn't read the rules you're directed to when you first signed up - they're allowed, as is "emotionally-charged" argument. We're not a debating society, we're an online community and you (here comes the ultimate swearword) are a liberal.



It doesn't upset me at all however if you answer to someone is just swearing then it's hard to take that response seriously.  Swearing at and insulting people, whether this betrays your personal politics or not, does not help make your position any stronger in fact it weakens it.

If everyone on here just thinks everyone who is not exactly like them or disagrees with them is just a big fat cunt then any genuine community concern people express on here is lost and can be easily dismissed as people just going off on one online.


----------



## gags (Apr 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Then why doesn't the manager in question respond to this thread and editor's mail?
> 
> He just needs asking is all. And he will be asked.



It would be great to get an honest response from the new manager ...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2015)

gags said:


> I mean live in the area.  I feel you have backed one of my points up.  This point is the people who ran it before who are local are being connected in with the people people running it now who are from Hackney.  I wasn't talking about the new people, that whole paragraph was about the previous landlord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you suggesting that the local people who ran it before were happy with the actual local people, who have used that pub their whole lives, as customers? And valued and welcomed them with open arms?


----------



## gags (Apr 26, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Are you suggesting that the local people who ran it before were happy with the actual local people, who have used that pub their whole lives, as customers? And valued and welcomed them with open arms?



Didn't Mary do the countdown at midnight on New Year's Eve?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2015)

Don't answer then.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2015)

gags said:


> I mean live in the area.  I feel you have backed one of my points up.  This point is the people who ran it before who are local are being connected in with the people people running it now who are from Hackney.  I wasn't talking about the new people, that whole paragraph was about the previous landlord.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't upset me at all however if you answer to someone is just swearing then it's hard to take that response seriously.  Swearing at and insulting people, whether this betrays your personal politics or not, does not help make your position any stronger in fact it weakens it.



Sorry, that's vague, un-analytical waffle. Swearing neither weakens nor strengthens an argument or position, it merely *punctuates*, unless you're writing an academic essay for a particularly-prissy tutor.



> If everyone on here just thinks everyone who is not exactly like them or disagrees with them is just a big fat cunt then any genuine community concern people express on here is lost and can be easily dismissed as people just going off on one online.



It's fortunate that most people on Urban75 *don't* think that everyone who disagrees with them is a big fat cunt, then, isn't it?
Please don't be one of those people who mistakes impassioned argument for cuntishness or cliquey behaviour.


----------



## gags (Apr 26, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Don't answer then.



That was an answer.  I didn't work there, how should I know what their policy was?  I can only say what I saw and I prefer not to make things up.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

I saw things very differently to gags and talk to many of the older locals about how they felt going in there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2015)

I know what was said to me. I know a lot more too, which I won't post here.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2015)

gags said:


> That was an answer.  I didn't work there, how should I know what their policy was?  I can only say what I saw and I prefer not to make things up.



And a question is not an answer.

Who's making things up?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

gags said:


> That was an answer.  I didn't work there, how should I know what their policy was?  I can only say what I saw and I prefer not to make things up.


It wasn't an answer...


----------



## gags (Apr 26, 2015)

Sure.  It's not cliquey in here!

I was asked about what the previous landlords policy was and rather than pretend to know something I didn't I responded with what to me is evidence that people who used to drink there before the change were involved in the life of the place afterwards.

Without making anything up that's about the only honest answer I could give.  You may not like my answer but it definitely is one.

Ok gang.  Have a good one.  That's enough for me.  Good luck with your campaign against the new people in TWH. 

I feel I've lost the best pub in the area and it's clear you guys felt the same about the previous change.  I hope somehow we manage as a community to support more local people trying things in the area in the future as I would prefer as the inevitable change happens around here that it's locals who are at the front of it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2015)

Your answer was a question.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

The Hart closed again 3pm on a SUNDAY...unreal.


----------



## macca4848 (Apr 26, 2015)

Stop the supply and the current demand goes elsewhere


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe they've scarpered back East and relinquished the tenancy!


----------



## Smick (Apr 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The Hart closed again 3pm on a SUNDAY...unreal.


Where will everyone get their dawgs?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Maybe they've scarpered back East and relinquished the tenancy!


Don't you be raising my hopes now - maybe the staff and managemnet held an emergency meeting to discuss the trouble with the natives...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

Smick said:


> Where will everyone get their dawgs?


They can stick their dawgs where the sun don't shine...


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll have a pint! Er.... Off down the Tulse then


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They can stick their dawgs where the sun don't shine...


Would there be any noticeable difference in the flavour?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 26, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Don't you be raising my hopes now - maybe the staff and managemnet held an emergency meeting to discuss the trouble with the natives...


Either they're really stupid or just have money to burn. Sunday lunch has to be a really busy day for pubs, one of the busiest.

I honestly just don't understand it. People get put off with irregular opening times too, as well as Nazi bar managers.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd put it down to one of two things - either somebody with a major stake in the pub has got a serious problem of some sort (about which I'd prefer not to speculate), or they really want this pub to fail.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 26, 2015)

Perhaps the plan is to close the pub and turn it into flats...

Just an idle thought, sorry


----------



## Smick (Apr 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They can stick their dawgs where the sun don't shine...


Go and get some from the shawp instead.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 27, 2015)

If you walk past and it's open please let me know...I haven't been out since friday and haven't heard that anyone's confronted the Hart's (less's) manager yet...although a bit difficult when it's closed all the bloody time...


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> If you walk past and it's open please let me know...I haven't been out since friday and haven't heard that anyone's confronted the Hart's (less's) manager yet...although a bit difficult when it's closed all the bloody time...


It's their cunning new business plan - it is so exclusive that you have to know the special secret squirrel knock on the door to be allowed entrance, and they change the code every day


----------



## Maharani (Apr 27, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> It's their cunning new business plan - it is so exclusive that you have to know the special secret squirrel knock on the door to be allowed entrance, and they change the code every day


Maybe they'll become a members only bar like OTC in Herne Hill...It's kinda like that already...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 27, 2015)

Smick said:


> Go and get some from the shawp instead.



Gawd help us...


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm still waiting for someone to post up a review for Buzz! I'll tweet the owner again to see if he can be arsed to reply.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 27, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to post up a review for Buzz! I'll tweet the owner again to see if he can be arsed to reply.


I just did one for tripadvisor...I can c and p it to the buzz...

...although it hasn't been approved by TA yet.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2015)

Just waiting for my laptop back. It suffered some water damage but should be able to sort it tomorrow


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2015)

Ah just seen Maharani has one sorted


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 27, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to post up a review for Buzz! I'll tweet the owner again to see if he can be arsed to reply.



I suspect they have no interest in engaging. They struggled to commit to giving a simple answer to a straight question on Friday.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

They haven't bothered updating their Facebook page or Twitter feed for ages either. Maybe they're too busy.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 27, 2015)

editor said:


> They haven't bothered updating their Facebook page or Twitter feed for ages either. Maybe they're too busy.


Hahaha!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 27, 2015)

editor said:


> They haven't bothered updating their Facebook page or Twitter feed for ages either. Maybe they're too busy.



The three people in there tonight, when I walked by, would suggest busy is not something they need to worry about...


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2015)

dawgs.

as if they are some Appalachian hill tribe people with their massive beards and american twang.

cringe.

i'm starting to think that all the best culture will come from outside of london soon.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)

I was planning on busting in to sat hi to James tonight on the way to the station but the shit replacement cash machine in the co-op screwed my timings up due to train leaving and needing to top up oyster.may do it tomorrow evening if anyone wants a pint


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2015)

Lost cat: 

black and white
female
around 4 years old
distinctive white line down one side of her face
white belly and black top
Please PM me if anyone knows of her whereabouts...

I'll repost on West Norwood thread too as the owners live in between the two.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2015)

One matching that description at the bottom of Palace Road yesterday evening. Stood proudly in the street. Didn't move when I walked by. Seemed quite fearless.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> One matching that description at the bottom of Palace Road yesterday evening. Stood proudly in the street. Didn't move when I walked by. Seemed quite fearless.


If you see it again can you please let me know.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2015)

yep


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2015)

The Tulse has stopped it's £10 minimum card policy. At least one pub knows how to please it's punters round here.


----------



## Smick (Apr 28, 2015)

The Tulse is by no means a paradise for the down to earth drinker. But it's the best we have. Anyone been past Knowles recently?


----------



## T & P (Apr 28, 2015)

I haven't been past The Hart today. Is it open?


----------



## discobastard (Apr 28, 2015)

Smick said:


> The Tulse is by no means a paradise for the down to earth drinker. But it's the best we have. Anyone been past Knowles recently?


Yeah. Looks like they have a looong way to go.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 28, 2015)

T & P said:


> I haven't been past The Hart today. Is it open?


I went past about 45 mins ago. Open but nobody in there.


----------



## T & P (Apr 28, 2015)

That's a surprise. I give it a week at this rate.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 28, 2015)

Smick said:


> The Tulse is by no means a paradise for the down to earth drinker. But it's the best we have. Anyone been past Knowles recently?


I seem to spend most of my time in the Great North Wood.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2015)

Smick said:


> The Tulse is by no means a paradise for the down to earth drinker. But it's the best we have. Anyone been past Knowles recently?


No way Knowles will be open this summer.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I went past about 45 mins ago. Open but nobody in there.



Clearly Tulse Hill is not ready for dawgs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> No way Knowles will be open this summer.



They could implement a good 4 week program and be up and running by end of May.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2015)

T & P said:


> I haven't been past The Hart today. Is it open?


Twas not open at 5.30pm so I'm told. I don't know what time they are ever open.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They could implement a good 4 week program and be up and running by end of May.


Go sort it Nanker!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2015)

I walked by 7.30. 1 person in.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Go sort it Nanker!



I'm back to Dublin Tuesday. No time.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2015)

Smick said:


> The Tulse is by no means a paradise for the down to earth drinker. But it's the best we have. Anyone been past Knowles recently?


Apparently they're doing another place up and are busy with that. They're the same guys that run Effra Social right?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> No way Knowles will be open this summer.



I really want it to so I can organise August urban south London drinks. It will also be my birthday.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

I have been sent a review and will post it tomorrow. The busy chaps at the Hart haven't troubled themselves to respond to either of my tweets asking for their response.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh and has anyone got any photos at all?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)

yes hang on a minute


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Apparently they're doing another place up and are busy with that. They're the same guys that run Effra Social right?


Think I got that wrong. Looks like Effra S is owned by anticlondon.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 28, 2015)

dawg.

FFS.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2015)

The menu is just so sexy...


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 70859



ha ha! spot the punter competition


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 70859



Three drinks walk into a bar....


----------



## Greebo (Apr 28, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Three drinks walk into a bar....


And after they've been served, a used glass walks in and gets refused because he's already drunk...


----------



## clandestino (Apr 28, 2015)

Smick said:


> The Tulse is by no means a paradise for the down to earth drinker. But it's the best we have. Anyone been past Knowles recently?



For me, the Railway is by far the best in TH. I know it lost its way a bit last year, but I've been in a couple of times this year and it's been fine - good music, mixed crowd, and the drinks seemed an OK price.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> No way Knowles will be open this summer.



The front door was open yesterday so someone must have been in there. No sign of any work being done though...


----------



## clandestino (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh, and last week a man was sitting by a table by the front window. Not doing anything, but he was there. 

Antic were orginally going to open Knowles up by the Great North Wood weren't they, but beyond putting up a sign saying "coming soon...", nothing much happened. All sounds very familiar. Maybe the name is cursed...


----------



## Me76 (Apr 29, 2015)

Antic started work at the site on Knights Hill and then found massive subsidence (who knows why that wasn't picked up at the survey stage) which would meant they couldn't afford to go on with the plans.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Ah just seen Maharani has one sorted


No reason why you can't send your review too fingers, if you've had time to write one...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

The foxes were making a right racket round my way last night...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The foxes were making a right racket round my way last night...



They'd been on a right royal piss up with the other dawgs in the Hart!?!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 29, 2015)

why is "pulled meat in buns" a tenner?


----------



## discobastard (Apr 29, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> why is "pulled meat in buns" a tenner?


Pretty standard pricing I would say. W chips and salad. They're around the same price in the GNW and the Tulse. And it's a lot of food.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

When I was in there on Friday I saw their dawg and chips...chips look like McCain crinkle cut...I kid you not and I'm not trying to be mean here...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They'd been on a right royal piss up with the other dawgs in the Hart!?!


Maybe they all had a lock in...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

Pulled meat in buns reminds me of 3am in a cheesy nightclub when the lights come on.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

They were McCains crinkle cut chips.

It's hip to eat retro crap food.

I still truly believe we will see the Findus Crispy Pancake sold in a foodie haunt someday soon....


----------



## discobastard (Apr 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> When I was in there on Friday I saw their dawg and chips...chips look like McCain crinkle cut...I kid you not and I'm not trying to be mean here...


Only fair that somebody actually tries them before we start bitching about the food. But not sure I want to sit eating alone in an empty pub. It's not my style :/


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Only fair that somebody actually tries them before we start bitching about the food. But not sure I want to sit eating alone in an empty pub. It's not my style :/


In an empty, soulless pub with Nazis for bar tenders...

I just have no desire to give them any of my cash at all...guess we'll never know.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They were McCains crinkle cut chips.
> 
> It's hip to eat retro crap food.
> 
> I still truly believe we will see the Findus Crispy Pancake sold in a foodie haunt someday soon....


Now there's a business idea...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Only fair that somebody actually tries them before we start bitching about the food. But not sure I want to sit eating alone in an empty pub. It's not my style :/



Stop being reasonable, hippy!!!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Only fair that somebody actually tries them before we start bitching about the food. But not sure I want to sit eating alone in an empty pub. It's not my style :/


Well I'll sit in there, and possibly even drink there once, but probably won't be eating as most of the menu is unsafe for me (and a migraine's not worth writing off the next day for it, either).  But it'd have to be left until next week at the earliest...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 29, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Pretty standard pricing I would say. W chips and salad. They're around the same price in the GNW and the Tulse. And it's a lot of food.



fair enough, I has visions of it being a bit of 'pulled meat' taken from the fridge, warmed up and chucked into a bun for £10.


----------



## Smick (Apr 29, 2015)

Garden party at the Tulse on 9th May from midday onwards. Could be fun.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

Smick said:


> Garden party at the Tulse on 9th May from midday onwards. Could be fun.


did you just get the email?

Yeah it looks good...






*Garden Party*
*Saturday 9th May from midday until late*









*Whats going on?*

Trumans takeover the car park
Screen printing tote bags & t-shirts
Homemade lemonade
Chilled reds & charcuterie
Cocktails
Franconian sausages on the Drumbecue
DJ
Jazz band
Tulse Hill Tasters: Sipsmith Summer Cup, Rekorderlig, Sharps & more







_Drumbecue will be lit_








_Live music_








_Meet the brewers_


Why does it always have to be JAZZ bands round here?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> did you just get the email?
> 
> Yeah it looks good...
> 
> ...




Just noticed the copy of the times!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

The Tulse is bang on the social media thing, probably why they are doing so well unlike others in the area.

Even the Railway don't seem to be bothered to update their listings...I must be getting old but these things start to irk me now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

It'll rain.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It'll rain.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

It's really rain...


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's really rain...


If anything like today's rain, they can stick their summer cup; I'll be wanting mulled cider at the least!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

I just realised that La Casa Deglhi (new Italian) has sent an email out exposing ALL email addresses...oh dear...I'll have a word.

They're doing 20% off food or a free carafe of wine today and tomorrow.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

I gave La Casa a 2nd go the other week, mainly cos Nanker Jnr has a crush on the waitress. It was alright again. I still think it's priced a little on the high side for what you get, but they are pleasant enough. I still think that location is eternally doomed though..eating next door to a bookies and it's assortment of tenant's extra rag tags don't really cultivate an appetite for me..


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

Review here:  
The pub where standing is forbidden – the White Hart in Tulse Hill draws terrible reviews


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Review here:
> The pub where standing is forbidden – the White Hart in Tulse Hill draws terrible reviews


Good one editor...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Good one editor...


Noted most of the links are to Nanker's posts!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Review here:
> The pub where standing is forbidden – the White Hart in Tulse Hill draws terrible reviews



Note: The people who took over and gave it the first stripped down makeover in Dec 2013 gave up and quit in April 15, passing it on to the current shoreditchians, who have been reopened for around 2 weeks. The current ones have all the daft rules, the previous ones were just daft.

So this is the second lot in 2 years...


----------



## drachir (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds similar to what happened to the White Hart in Whitechapel! Maybe it's the name.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I just realised that La Casa Deglhi (new Italian) has sent an email out exposing ALL email addresses...oh dear...I'll have a word.
> 
> They're doing 20% off food or a free carafe of wine today and tomorrow.



Do you need the email to get the deal?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Note: The people who took over and gave it the first stripped down makeover in Dec 2013 gave up and quit in April 15, passing it on to the current shoreditchians, who have been reopened for around 2 weeks. The current ones have all the daft rules, the previous ones were just daft.
> 
> So this is the second lot in 2 years...


I've updated the article to reflect that -cheers.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

Someone who was almost certainly posting from the pub ("5 pound cocktails are unbelievable, using only the freshest ingredients & the highest quality alcohol.") has added a slightly odd comment to the article.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/04/...te-hart-in-tulse-hill-draws-terrible-reviews/


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Do you need the email to get the deal?


I doubt it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

editor said:


> I've updated the article to reflect that -cheers.



no worries


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I doubt it.


checked the letter and it just says:  SORRY MISSED THE BIT THAT SAYS FOR EVERY 4 CLIENTS...

Dear customers.  We are pleased to invite you to visit *LA CASA DEGLI AMICI* and enjoy wonderful and home-made Italian food . We have for you especially a carafe of good Italian wine for every four clients. Or if you prefer 20 % off your food bill.
This special offer and 27 until 30th of this month. Best regards, La casa degli Amici staff..


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Someone who was almost certainly posting from the pub ("5 pound cocktails are unbelievable, using only the freshest ingredients & the highest quality alcohol.") has added a slightly odd comment to the article.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/04/...te-hart-in-tulse-hill-draws-terrible-reviews/


" I am impressed with how they have taken the place from a dark dive with lets be honest some unsavory characters to a bright & inviting space."  

Just that really.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Stop being reasonable, hippy!!!



I have been accused of that many a time!

The more serious point is that I think it is better to stick to the real issue rather than picking on things that aren't pertinent.  Yes it's possible to bitch about paying £10 for a pulled pork bun but actually that's cheaper than the Great North Wood up the road.  So it's a non-issue.  And nobody has actually tried one - they might be great (if you like that kind of thing - and if you don't then nobody is being forced).

If people start ranting about this kind of stuff (IMO) it dilutes and undermines the original argument/issue i.e. the attempts to rid themselves of people 'not like them'.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

It cracks me up how people seem to think they're dead smart making the connection between Mike, Urban75 and Brixton Buzz....ha ha ha


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

I've posted what I consider to be a reasonable reply...


----------



## clandestino (Apr 29, 2015)

Good to see that all six people that have drunk in the pub since it re-opened have commented on the BB story. That's 100% engagement - the pub must be proud!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok - so - to demonstrate some balance...

I popped into the hart tonight. I was sat alone for 1/2 hr before anyone else came in, however the mood seemed to a have shifted a little.

The sit down thing is still in place, I still don't get it, likely I never will. I'm a bit thick like that.

All three people working there were polite and welcoming. The beard has been shorn, his hair too. A disguise? I dunno. They are well aware I'm a pain in the arse (they told (warned) me on Saturday that they 'knew who I was'), and just played it down. They wasn't so unwelcoming and defensive. They tried a little harder.

I decided not to test it too much, I was my usual self, which is testing enough. It was pleasant...or as pleasant as I ever get.

A previous local popped in, trainers, not especially smart (if anyone knows rockin' bill, he's a gent) with some friends. They were treated nicely, stayed for one, moved on. Bill tends to do the triangle before going home anyway. Not unusual for him to sink one and get going.

A couple of couples came in for cocktails, one couple ordered food. It's big food, carbs, not really something I would eat. I have to say when the pizzas used to come out the place was alive with smells that made you want a pizza. The food coming out tonight seemed odourless. it reminded me of the adverts in the cinema from the 70s. Colourful, fattening, beg your parents for it and then wish you hadn't....if yer know what I mean?

Beard was most attentive, he was grafting. I think there might be a humble man in there yet. The guy with the foreign accent, and I've no idea where from, is very sweet. He could crack a very tough nut with his his people skills. He may have almost cracked me.

The 3rd guy, asian fella, is still ansty, but less so, he did say hi to me, he made some effort. I wonder if he is nervous of the attention that has been shone upon them. I don't think he is a bad guy, I don't think any of them are really. I think they've made some misjudged decisions and they will probably make more. I think the Mary issues was a very bad call, and I'd still like to see some response to that.

Overall, my opinion is the mood has lightened a little, trainers were present, some people were in, and the feeling wasn't awful.

...that's about the size of it....as Kevin Rowland would say!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

Make no mistake, I still feel the Mary issues needs to be addressed.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Make no mistake, I still feel the Mary issues needs to be addressed.


I'm very much with you on that.  And interesting to hear how things have shifted a bit - no doubt down to people making their thoughts known.

I enjoyed reading it - you have a fine turn of phrase there Nanker


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I'm very much with you on that.  And interesting to hear how things have shifted a bit - no doubt down to people making their thoughts known.
> 
> I enjoyed reading it - you have a fine turn of phrase there Nanker



I can spin a word or three.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not out to 'get' anyone'. I just take massive offence when people I know that have drank in the Hart for many years feel like they can't even step foot in there.

There are bigger fights to fight in our immediacy granted, but on a local level I just feel this is important to address.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 29, 2015)

Bring back the Brummie. That's what I say 
WH ain't been a real boozer since he went.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ok - so - to demonstrate some balance...
> 
> I popped into the hart tonight. I was sat alone for 1/2 hr before anyone else came in, however the mood seemed to a have shifted a little.
> 
> ...


I'll add this post to the article too, to be fair.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I'm very much with you on that.  And interesting to hear how things have shifted a bit - no doubt down to people making their thoughts known.
> 
> I enjoyed reading it - you have a fine turn of phrase there Nanker


Nothing's shifted. They were just nice to Nanker cos they're a bit scared of him!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

editor said:


> I'll add this post to the article too, to be fair.


Ok


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Nothing's shifted. They were just nice to Nanker cos they're a bit scared of him!



I'm very sweet and nice really....ask anyone


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

BCBlues said:


> Bring back the Brummie. That's what I say
> WH ain't been a real boozer since he went.



Which brummie


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 30, 2015)

Strange one. Is it normal for a pub landlord to enforce a silly rule? What next, only people in togas can gain entry? You have to have a colander on your head to gain entry? Surely the landlord is trying to push it into private club territory with the no standing rule and exclusion of regulars. I don't get it at all. Surely the landlord needs to embrace the regulars if he wants to compete with the Railway and the Tulse. Someone mentioned earlier the lack of a beer garden, as we approach summer the landlord is going to learn quick how this is going to affect business.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm just wondering whether the standing rule would 'stand' for kids too.  Mine finds it hard to sit still for too long unless she's plugged in...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

Kids...in a cocktail bar...what madness is this?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

Who is Claire? She sounds cool (ref: Brixton Buzz article).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

A flying cocktail bar apparently...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

No, that's Jessica...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

No, it's the White Hart....


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

Cross purposes


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

I usually am


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

Food at the Hart?

http://www.pulledfood.com/

https://deliveroo.co.uk/menu/london/shoreditch/pulled


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 30, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Which brummie


He run it after the Irish woman had left who had been there a while  (2007) with a couple of local people serving behind the bar.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

BCBlues said:


> He run it after the Irish woman had left who had been there a while  (2007) with a couple of local people serving behind the bar.



Before Stan? Or was it Stan?


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 30, 2015)

Liam, think he was after Stan.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 30, 2015)

Done the all nighter when Ricky Hatton fought.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Food at the Hart?
> 
> http://www.pulledfood.com/
> 
> https://deliveroo.co.uk/menu/london/shoreditch/pulled


That's their other place?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

Just saw the ?  Either theirs or they copied...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Just saw the ?  Either theirs or they copied...



I think the food may be sub contracted out to Pulled.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

'ah, yes darling, I'm with Charles, we're just circling above Tulse Hill in a flying cocktail bar. It's quite a new thing. Not sure it will catch on. I'll have to bring you next time. About to try some pulled meat....yes, I said pulled meat...polka dot flavoured, with all the trimmings....'


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 30, 2015)

what actually _is_ pulled meat?

serious question


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> what actually _is_ pulled meat?
> 
> serious question


Cooked slowly on the bone until it's tender enough to be pulled off in flaky chunks.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 30, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Cooked slowly on the bone until it's tender enough to be pulled off in flaky chunks.



so like in a slow cooker?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> so like in a slow cooker?


yep


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

'Pulled' is basically shredded meat. It's just 'pop up' speak.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 30, 2015)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulled_pork

Great to make at home cos its dead cheap, fun and you can stick whatever you want in it. 

Orange juice works well. Pomegranate molasses and paprika and scotch bonnets all good too.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)

I am having a night at home standing up this evening.  Much cheaper than going out and having to sit down.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2015)

I sat down in the shower the other day to wash my hair. Feel like I've been conditioned.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 30, 2015)

discobastard said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulled_pork
> 
> Great to make at home cos its dead cheap, fun and you can stick whatever you want in it.
> 
> Orange juice works well. Pomegranate molasses and paprika and scotch bonnets all good too.



I'm vegetarian - hence my pulled ignorance.  I tend just to ignore meaty things but it seems "pulled" is taking over the world!


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> it seems "pulled" is taking over the world!



... because the profit margins are high (as suggested above)


----------



## discobastard (Apr 30, 2015)

leanderman said:


> ... because the profit margins are high (as suggested above)


And you don't have to make it fresh. It's one of those things that tastes good if not better the next day (and possibly the next). Minimum prep.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 30, 2015)

it reminds me of stuff my mum used to do when we were little for economising .... pressure cookers - does anyone have those anymore?  Anyway - I'm in absolutely no position to comment until there's a pulled aubergine/portabello stack/risotto etc *yawn* incarnation.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2015)

discobastard said:


> And you don't have to make it fresh. It's one of those things that tastes good if not better the next day (and possibly the next). Minimum prep.



Yep. We give it an hour on high heat and leave it in the oven all night on lowest setting.

You can feed almost 20 people for £20.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 30, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> it reminds me of stuff my mum used to do when we were little for economising .... pressure cookers - does anyone have those anymore?  Anyway - I'm in absolutely no position to comment until there's a pulled aubergine/portabello stack/risotto etc *yawn* incarnation.


Funny you should say that. I spotted this the other day. Was quite tempted to try!

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2015/apr/12/green-jackfruit-vegetable-pulled-pork


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 30, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Funny you should say that. I spotted this the other day. Was quite tempted to try!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2015/apr/12/green-jackfruit-vegetable-pulled-pork



ahh.. the vegbar does jackfruit - I've *still* not been...  

very tempted to try that recipe though - thanks.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2015)

Isn't 'pulled' no different from any form of any type of cooked food? i.e. If it's cooked well, it's nice. Just so happens 'pulled' is the current fashion?


----------



## discobastard (Apr 30, 2015)

You could say much the same about shredded crispy duck.  Or steak tartare. It describes how it's served.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 30, 2015)

If it tastes like shit it doesn't matter whether you slice it or shred it or spread it.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

For all my veggie friends: pulled QUORN.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 30, 2015)

Pulled tofu, keep up!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Pulled tofu, keep up!


Passé


----------



## Maharani (Apr 30, 2015)

Pulled dhal??


----------



## madolesance (Apr 30, 2015)

I did pulled pork about 8 years ago! I so missed the gravy boat on that one.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> 'Pulled' is basically shredded meat. It's just 'pop up' speak.



Back when I was a yout', "pulled pork" meant something very different!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> what actually _is_ pulled meat?
> 
> serious question


it's vibrant and you eat it when you pop up at a creative hub


----------



## Greebo (May 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm vegetarian - hence my pulled ignorance.  I tend just to ignore meaty things but it seems "pulled" is taking over the world!


"Pulled" meat also tends to be sweeter because of the amount of fruit juice, molasses etc used on it.  I can seldom have it (because the marinade etc often includes onion), and whenever I have, it's been unpleasantly sweet.  

Bring back savoury savouries!


----------



## Maharani (May 1, 2015)

I'm sure there's another thread for this but...pork wise I'd just add salt, fennel and corriander seed and marinade for a couple of hours then slow roast for an age. 

Greebo, dinner?


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 1, 2015)

A friend of mine was pulled and porked recently. Said she enjoyed it.


----------



## Greebo (May 1, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> A friend of mine was pulled and porked recently. Said she enjoyed it.


New jokes thread-------------------->


----------



## Greebo (May 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm sure there's another thread for this but...pork wise I'd just add salt, fennel and corriander seed and marinade for a couple of hours then slow roast for an age. <snip>


Sounds promising...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> A friend of mine was pulled and porked recently. Said she enjoyed it.


----------



## Fingers (May 1, 2015)

Small Urban gathering going on in the Tulse Hill Hotel at 5pm if anyone fancies it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Small Urban gathering going on in the Tulse Hill Hotel at 5pm if anyone fancies it



how small...who's in...


----------



## Fingers (May 1, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> how small...who's in...



Just myself and Monkeygrinder at the moment..  all welcome


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2015)

I may pop by...


----------



## Maharani (May 1, 2015)

I'll be out but more like 8pm...


----------



## Fingers (May 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'll be out but more like 8pm...



Cool I will let you know if I am still out by then


----------



## Maharani (May 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> For all my veggie friends: pulled QUORN.


And I wasn't kidding:

*PULLED QUORN*
Serveras i hembakta hamburgerbröd med syrad rödlök.

*INGREDIENSER*

300 gram Quorn Bitar
400 gram BBQ marinad, tex Sweet baby rays, ICA Selection (helst med hickorysmak)
1/2 paket jäst
3 dl vatten
3 dl mjölk
12 dl vetemjöl
1/2 tsk salt
2 msk sesamfrön
3 st rödlök
3 dl vatten
1 dl ättika


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I may pop by...



Not gonna make it...need to sort my records and keep clean head. Big gig tomorrow!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2015)

Why don't they just pull each other off.


----------



## discobastard (May 2, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Why don't they just pull each other off.


Really great comment. Thoughtful and considered.


----------



## Fingers (May 2, 2015)

This can be resolved without anyone having to pull anyone else off.  Stone scissors paper is much more civilized.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 2, 2015)

The old pulling off method of resolution usually comes to a sticky end.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> This can be resolved without anyone having to pull anyone else off.  Stone scissors paper is much more civilized.



I prefer the more modern stone-scissors-paper-lizard-Spock, myself.


----------



## Maharani (May 3, 2015)

Thanks editor for the music last night at the Railway. It all worked out in the end.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 3, 2015)

Uh oh...deck wreck at railway again?


----------



## Maharani (May 3, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Uh oh...deck wreck at railway again?


No...I'll leave it to editor to explain.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Uh oh...deck wreck at railway again?


Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend waving arms in my face: "Can you play Bruno Mars"
Me: "Sorry I haven't got that"
Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend: "But no one is dancing"
Me: (points to busy dance floor) "Yes, they are actually".
Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend: "Can I put on your hat?"
Me: "No"
Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend: "Can you play Bruno Mars"
Me: "No"
(Coked up/drunk person tries to clink glasses over the mixing desk - I tell him to move his drink away)
Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend: "Can I put on your hat?"
Me: "No"
Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend: "Can you play Bruno Mars"
Me: "No"
x 10 etc etc etc until coked up/drunk person gets aggressive and gestures that he's about to pour his drink into the mixer.

*Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend exits stage left as security is called


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Thanks editor for the music last night at the Railway. It all worked out in the end.


It was.. challenging but I think I got there in the end!

 

Requests from the evening included: Backstreet Boys, Ed Sheeran, Elton John, Fleetwood Mac, Bruno Mars (x10), Rhiannon. It was an interesting crowd.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend waving arms in my face: "Can you play Bruno Mars"
> Me: "Sorry I haven't got that"
> Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend: "But no one is dancing"
> Me: (points to busy dance floor) "Yes, they are actually".
> ...



You were wearing a hat?


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> You were wearing a hat?


Sherlock would be proud of you.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

Oh and I passed the White Hart last night. I reckon there was about 8 people in there. All dutifully sat down.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 3, 2015)

Fair enough. I don't usually pay much attention to the hats discussion, but I got the general impression you despised hats


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Fair enough. I don't usually pay much attention to the hats discussion, but I got the general impression you despised hats


I've got a distinct impression that you're posting real crap today. How the fuck could anyone "despise" hats?


----------



## SpamMisery (May 3, 2015)

Oh dear....


----------



## 299 old timer (May 3, 2015)

Bruno Mars? FFS....
The legend Ben E King passed away just the other day, but I doubt those twats have even heard of him...


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Bruno Mars? FFS....
> The legend Ben E King passed away just the other day, but I doubt those twats have even heard of him...


I never get it when people see a dance floor really lively and jumping about - and then they come up and request the most turgid, dreary slow song imaginable.


----------



## Rushy (May 3, 2015)

Because, whatever the dj may think of their choice, it's what they want to hear.


----------



## pesh (May 3, 2015)

And that's why they're safely on the wrong side of the decks.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Because, whatever the dj may think of their choice, it's what they want to hear.


Thanks for that fascinating insight.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

pesh said:


> And that's why they're safely on the wrong side of the decks.


That bloke last night actually started to _square up to me_ when the realisation that Bruno Mars was not going to happen sunk in to his booze addled noggin. And then he threatened to pour beer over the mixer. Jeez...


----------



## Rushy (May 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Thanks for that fascinating insight.


Only too happy to help .


----------



## Maharani (May 3, 2015)

editor said:


> That bloke last night actually started to _square up to me_ when the realisation that Bruno Mars was not going to happen sunk in to his booze addled noggin. And then he threatened to pour beer over the mixer. Jeez...


When did that happen? Post me leaving I think. Grrrrrr


----------



## discobastard (May 3, 2015)

editor said:


> That bloke last night actually started to _square up to me_ when the realisation that Bruno Mars was not going to happen sunk in to his booze addled noggin. And then he threatened to pour beer over the mixer. Jeez...


I've never even *heard* of Bruno Mars. 

Sounds awful.


----------



## Maharani (May 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I've never even *heard* of Bruno Mars.
> 
> Sounds awful.


Nothing like Ziggy Stardust.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> When did that happen? Post me leaving I think. Grrrrrr


I'd barely started playing and he was right in my face, demanding my attention, leaning all over the mixer and insisting that Bruno Mars had to be played. He kept on coming back and eventually was cordially invited to GTFO.  Still, maybe he could finally play Bruno Mars on his phone when he was booted out and standing in the street


----------



## Maharani (May 3, 2015)

editor said:


> I'd barely started playing and he was right in my face, demanding my attention, leaning all over the mixer and insisting that Bruno Mars had to be played. He kept on coming back and eventually was cordially invited to GTFO.  Still, maybe he could finally play Bruno Mars on his phone when he was booted out and standing in the street



Was that the bloke whose birthday it was? He was slightly inebriated...


----------



## Fingers (May 3, 2015)

Went past the WH about an hour ago on bus. Looked shut. Lights were off. Bank holiday Sunday. WTF?


----------



## Fingers (May 3, 2015)

Is bruno Mars any good? Never heard of him


----------



## discobastard (May 3, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Is bruno Mars any good? Never heard of him


Does it have a greatest hits 'compilation'?


----------



## Maharani (May 3, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Is bruno Mars any good? Never heard of him


My 8 year old likes him...so no. 

He's basically an MJ ripoff.


----------



## clandestino (May 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend waving arms in my face: "Can you play Bruno Mars"
> Me: "Sorry I haven't got that"
> Coked up/drunk person and coked up/drunk girlfriend: "But no one is dancing"
> Me: (points to busy dance floor) "Yes, they are actually".
> ...



You were DJ-ing the Railway on Saturday night? We were looking for somewhere to go dancing, and I looked on the Railway page on Facebook and there was a wedding band listed and no DJ. Where was this advertised? We'd have definitely come along if we'd known...


----------



## editor (May 4, 2015)

clandestino said:


> You were DJ-ing the Railway on Saturday night? We were looking for somewhere to go dancing, and I looked on the Railway page on Facebook and there was a wedding band listed and no DJ. Where was this advertised? We'd have definitely come along if we'd known...


It wasn't advertised anywhere as it was very much a last minute thing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2015)

editor said:


> It was.. challenging but I think I got there in the end!
> 
> View attachment 71044
> 
> Requests from the evening included: Backstreet Boys, Ed Sheeran, Elton John, Fleetwood Mac, Bruno Mars (x10), Rhiannon. It was an interesting crowd.



It is always challenging in there!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2015)

editor said:


> I never get it when people see a dance floor really lively and jumping about - and then they come up and request the most turgid, dreary slow song imaginable.



I had a floor packed at the railway and girl said to me 'no one wants to dance to this type of music...'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2015)

editor said:


> That bloke last night actually started to _square up to me_ when the realisation that Bruno Mars was not going to happen sunk in to his booze addled noggin. And then he threatened to pour beer over the mixer. Jeez...



I woulda punched him in the head and shoved his gf up his arse!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2015)

editor said:


> It wasn't advertised anywhere as it was very much a last minute thing.


I was asked...but prebooked elsewhere...


----------



## clandestino (May 4, 2015)

editor said:


> It wasn't advertised anywhere as it was very much a last minute thing.



Shame. We'd have come along for sure.


----------



## Ms T (May 4, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I've never even *heard* of Bruno Mars.
> 
> Sounds awful.



Uptown Funk is good.


----------



## technical (May 5, 2015)

I had a mildly disappointing Sunday roast at the THH the other day. Don't think we were the first to say something about the food to the staff as they immediately knocked off the price of one meal


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 5, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Uptown Funk is good.



No it's not.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 5, 2015)

technical said:


> I had a mildly disappointing Sunday roast at the THH the other day. Don't think we were the first to say something about the food to the staff as they immediately knocked off the price of one meal



I've seen a fair few meals sent back in there. Not sure the chef can cope with busy times that well. I did see one plate of ribs come out that was mostly gristle and no meat....the guy did complain and got another plate, but why send it out in the first place. I like the Tulse, but it is flawed. The staff are great on the whole, a couple of the managers are a bit tetchy at times. Again, I think they get very busy and they don't cope well. 4 members of staff hovering around the bar with only one serving and people waiting is never good. Dogs too....I don't like dogs being in there. It's not the dogs really, it's the owners not looking after the dogs. Dogs and Kids are fine. Their owners are shit.

The White Hart has some odd business plan going on, they were shut Sunday and Monday....during a bank holiday! Bonkers.

I've heard that the building (and the land the building is on) is up for grabs in about 18 months. I hope it doesn't get knocked down and turned into 'luxury' apartments.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The White Hart has some odd business plan going on, they were shut Sunday and Monday....during a bank holiday! Bonkers.


That's crazy. Brixton was RAMMED over that period. They could have lost out on a fortune. Maybe they just don't need the money.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> That's crazy. Brixton was RAMMED over that period. They could have lost out on a fortune. Maybe they just don't need the money.



I wonder if it's a long game, keep a little pop up action cocktail bollocks going on until the site becomes available, get first refusal on the property and develop it....as a new pub/bar/bistro or buy it to flog on


----------



## Smick (May 6, 2015)

They're doing a cocktail happy hour this evening. £5 or half price or so until 8. I also saw a few people milling round the door. Things may be on the up for them.


----------



## Maharani (May 7, 2015)

Seems to be some live action at Knowles today. I saw a man with planks of wood. It looked like they were finally clearing the place out but I can't be sure.


----------



## Maharani (May 7, 2015)

Just voted. Go now if you hate queues,  there wasn't one person on the Sally Army station. 

I was a bit disappointed tbh as it's the first time I've gone in to vote (usually I postal vote). I was expecting some comradery and at least a bit of atomosphere.


----------



## Maharani (May 7, 2015)

Has anyone ever encountered a very loud, aggressive lady that goes to the Electric fairly regularly?  She's usually on her phone shouting with a couple of kids in tow that she shouts at and threatens to smack.  I went in there for a quiet lunch and a bit of peace but she was in there.  It's not the first time I've been in there with her.  

One bloke nearly walked out until she shouted on her phone that she was leaving, while threatening to 'smack the crap' out of her (I presume it was her's) little boy who looked petrified.  

I am angry that people like her exist and are parents and on another level I am angry at myself for being too scared to confront her...she's fucking scary...


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 7, 2015)

Poor kids


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 7, 2015)

I think it's best not to judge people who appear to be 'bad parents'. We know nothing about them or what they are going through.


----------



## Maharani (May 7, 2015)

I knew someone would say something like that.  If you go out into a public place and threaten anyone, especially a young child, with violence, they should expect to be judged. 

Most of my previous post was factual and about how it made me and others feel. 

I try my utmost to never judge. I am a parent and know how difficult it is, especially as a single parent.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 7, 2015)

I'm sure there's not a parent on the planet who hasn't said or done something to their child(ren) they wish they hadn't. I'm sure there's very few parents on the planet that haven't acted in public in a way that could be conceived by others as bad parenting.

I'm not saying it's right. I'm just acknowledging that it's hard and sometimes mistakes are made and things are said in one of those bonkers lost the plot being a parent moments. For some parents there's more of those moments than for others.

This woman might really need some help and support which she just isn't getting.


----------



## Maharani (May 7, 2015)

Yes agreed (the end bit) but it's not the first time I've experienced this with her.

You should know me well enough to know that I would not prejudge anyone but I am human and after seeing certain behaviours more than once I feel permitted to make comment.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 7, 2015)

Fair enough. I just found this bit of the post extreme.



Maharani said:


> I am angry that people like her exist and are parents



So I felt permitted to comment.


----------



## GypsyWings (May 8, 2015)

£1.65 for a cup of tea in Aroma!!!!!  And in a cup that got too hot to hold.  Won't be doing that again.


----------



## Maharani (May 8, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> £1.65 for a cup of tea in Aroma!!!!!  And in a cup that got too hot to hold.  Won't be doing that again.


Can't blame them for serving hot tea. Where's Aroma?


----------



## discobastard (May 8, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> £1.65 for a cup of tea in Aroma!!!!!  And in a cup that got too hot to hold.  Won't be doing that again.


Sounds reasonable to me. What are you comparing that against?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 8, 2015)

Hot tea! The bastards! I blame Thatcher!


----------



## Maharani (May 8, 2015)

I'm so depressed about the result. TH riot? We can start at Aroma...


----------



## discobastard (May 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm so depressed about the result. TH riot? We can start at Aroma...


Post-riot cocktail and a nice sit down?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 8, 2015)

Not til after 5pm though


----------



## Maharani (May 8, 2015)

Is it even open?


----------



## GypsyWings (May 8, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Sounds reasonable to me. What are you comparing that against?


Café at laneway to TH station 70p


----------



## editor (May 8, 2015)

Great news! The supper clubs are coming your way!










Most definitely to be found on this list. 
The A – Z of Gentrification – sure-fire signs that your neighbourhood is upwardly mobile


----------



## discobastard (May 8, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Café at laneway to TH station 70p


Tulse Hill cafe by the bus stop?


----------



## discobastard (May 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Great news! The supper clubs are coming your way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Food looks good. 3pm start does not.


----------



## GypsyWings (May 8, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Tulse Hill cafe by the bus stop?


Yep


----------



## discobastard (May 8, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Yep


Not *quite* the same thing though is it.  Aroma is a place that offers fresh coffee and cakes.  The TH cafe is a bit more of your basics - and probably makes more out of the meals it does.


----------



## simonSW2 (May 8, 2015)

Walking past the White Hart earlier made me go all philosophical and shit. 

Can a Happy Hour, with half price cocktails from 5PM, really be called a Happy Hour, if there is not a single person there?


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> Walking past the White Hart earlier made me go all philosophical and shit.
> 
> Can a Happy Hour, with half price cocktails from 5PM, really be called a Happy Hour, if there is not a single person there?


There hasn't been a single happy hour today, that's for sure .


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> There hasn't been a single happy hour today, that's for sure .


I was quite happy this evening if that helps? Saw Phobophobes at the Windmill which was pretty good.


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> There hasn't been a single happy hour today, that's for sure .


Stuff might bring you down but you can choose how to react to it eh?

Try this Maharani think you might like it. Could be wrong but give it a go.  Gets interesting about 25 seconds in 

ETA - am not trying to trivialise anything you feel bad about.  I just find that rave mixes of classic goth tunes tends makes people smile..


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Stuff might bring you down but you can choose how to react to it eh?
> 
> Try this Maharani think you might like it. Could be wrong but give it a go.  Gets interesting about 25 seconds in
> 
> ETA - am not trying to trivialise anything you feel bad about.  I just find that rave mixes of classic goth tunes tends makes people smile..



How did you know discobastard? 

That just made me SMILE the whole 3 odd minutes! Thank you!  

p.s.  Still


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Railway was really quiet tonight. I was glad though cos it was jive night and so lots of space to dance. 

I'm figuring lots of people took the day off today and got shit faced earlier on so were asleep by 10pm.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Stuff might bring you down but you can choose how to react to it eh?
> 
> Try this Maharani think you might like it. Could be wrong but give it a go.  Gets interesting about 25 seconds in
> 
> ETA - am not trying to trivialise anything you feel bad about.  I just find that rave mixes of classic goth tunes tends makes people smile..



I do like a bit of Square Pusher...


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> How did you know discobastard?
> 
> That just made me SMILE the whole 3 odd minutes! Thank you!
> 
> p.s.  Still


My work here is done 

There's not much that can't be sorted with a spliff and some goth fun. I'm currently playing the original over and over [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> My work here is done
> 
> There's not much that can't be sorted with a spliff and some goth fun. I'm currently playing the original over and over [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



It's one of my faves. Robert just looks angelic and it makes me want to spin on that dizzy edge...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> My work here is done
> 
> There's not much that can't be sorted with a spliff and some goth fun. I'm currently playing the original over and over [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]




When I have finished with Clinton Fearon I'm going to click that YouTube because I haven't heard it in ages and it's a fucking good tune.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Now you've got me started:

 

Fucking great video too. Tim Pope?


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I do like a bit of Square Pusher...



Weird coincidence !


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> When I have finished with Clinton Fearon I'm going to click that YouTube because I haven't heard it in ages and it's a fucking good tune.


Hey Dexter I have never heard of Clinton Fearon before now but have swapped you.  Loving it


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Hey Dexter I have never heard of Clinton Fearon before now but have swapped you.  Loving it



For others who are unsure in this time of post election.



ETA - I left the "s" out of "others"


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Weird coincidence !
> 
> View attachment 71293


Is that you????


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is that you????


Yep


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> For other who are unsure in this time of post election.



Wow. 

Beautiful riffs.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Yep


Haha. Cool.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

I listened to this last night over at my mates' in Hackney:



Turned the shit off and got into the groove.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> For others who are unsure in this time of post election.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - I left the "s" out of "others"



You did...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You did...



Yes, but I am considered a "drunken fool" if I post past midnight. I've run 85km in the last four weeks, drunks can't do that.
Generally, I just like to correct my own spelling errors.


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani Dexter Deadwood You have made my night 

Bass is beautiful on Richman Poorman


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

This then sprang to mind (no apologies):


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've run 85km in the last four week.


Serious respect


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Maharani Dexter Deadwood You have made my night
> 
> Bass is beautiful on Richman Poorman



If you are interested in torrents then you might want to look here;
Clinton Fearon - 8 albums
http://themagnetbay.net/torrent/aHR...pbnRvbi1mZWFyb24tOC1hbGJ1bXMtdDk0MzM3Ny5odG1s
and this;
http://themagnetbay.net/torrent/aHR...wYXItbGEtdGVhbS1wMnBvdm9yZS10Njg5MDU3NC5odG1s


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yes, but I am considered a "drunken fool" if I post past midnight. I've run 85km in the last four weeks, drunks can't do that.
> Generally, I just like to correct my own spelling errors.[/QUOT
> 
> Yizers you are FIT.
> ...


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> If you are interested in torrents then you might want to look here;
> Clinton Fearon - 8 albums
> http://themagnetbay.net/torrent/aHR...pbnRvbi1mZWFyb24tOC1hbGJ1bXMtdDk0MzM3Ny5odG1s
> and this;
> http://themagnetbay.net/torrent/aHR...wYXItbGEtdGVhbS1wMnBvdm9yZS10Njg5MDU3NC5odG1s


Thank you - I shall definitely investigate


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

See what I mean?

Managed to quote in a post when I didn't mean to. Grrrr. I failed my own test miserably! More music posts please.


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

And one more from me.  Bit off-kilter but this always makes me smile after a shit day, if you play good and loud.  And it makes drum solos cool again


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2015)

Yes but NO.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> See what I mean?
> 
> Managed to quote in a post when I didn't mean to. Grrrr. I failed my own test miserably! More music posts please.



Lol, you fucked up my reply.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lol, you fucked up my reply.


I did. .


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

But YES!!!
And the drummer is a really nice guy.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Beddybyes. 

I figure when I cabt spelle anymore, it's toms for berd.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I did. .



It's all in the moment, it could have been me! Banboozled?


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Beddybyes.
> 
> I figure when I cabt spelle anymore, it's toms for berd.


Gurd nit


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> But YES!!!
> And the drummer is a really nice guy.


Talking of drummers, I met Eddie from Alabama 3 tonight. He's a nice bloke.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

I should go to berd but I'm not ready yet...


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yes but NO.





Maharani said:


> Talking of drummers, I met Eddie from Alabama 3 tonight. He's a nice bloke.


Drummers are generally nice blokes.  They sit quietly at the back.


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I should go to berd but I'm not ready yet...


Hit us up with some tunes.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Hit us up with some tunes.


Talking of drummers then:


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Talking of drummers then:



It's Ed Milleband.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Predictable??


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Talking of drummers then:



Thank you for that


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Predictable??



Nature _is _a whore.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

One more (or so) for the road:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2015)

It is usually this good in the Tulse Hill Thread?
You lot should aim for Sticky status (and I support that), it is a noble effort but the real goal will be the Tulse Hill Forum. Only then will I stake my claim for political asylum.
Herne Hill are good as well but they act a bit posh.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It is usually this good in the Tulse Hill Thread?
> You lot should aim for Sticky status (and I support that), it is a noble effort but the real goal will be the Tulse Hill Forum. Only then will I stake my claim for political asylum.
> Herne Hill are good as well but they act a bit posh.


I'm grateful for being Tulse Hill and not Herne Hill. 

I think TH thread has perhaps been more exciting since December 29th 2014. Just saying...


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It is usually this good in the Tulse Hill Thread?
> You lot should aim for Sticky status (and I support that), it is a noble effort but the real goal will be the Tulse Hill Forum. Only then will I stake my claim for political asylum.
> Herne Hill are good as well but they act a bit posh.


I think you meant to say: "is it usually this good(?)". Again, just saying.


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It is usually this good in the Tulse Hill Thread?
> You lot should aim for Sticky status (and I support that), it is a noble effort but the real goal will be the Tulse Hill Forum. Only then will I stake my claim for political asylum.
> Herne Hill are good as well but they act a bit posh.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

My last one for now:


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

I couldn't resist. This one just uplifts me:


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

I couldn't resist (again):



X


----------



## editor (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Talking of drummers, I met Eddie from Alabama 3 tonight. He's a nice bloke.


Indeed he is.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

I used to live with him for a bit on Elm Park Road.

Market House was bonkers busy tonight....great fun....got to play Dolly Parton...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Weather not looking great for the Tulse's garden party...


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Weather not looking great for the Tulse's garden party...



You jinxed it the other week!


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Reckon I'll pop in later to show my support.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You jinxed it the other week!



I just know.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Reckon I'll pop in later to show my support.



I might pop in to rain on their parade...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2015)

The whole bloody world is going to that garden party except me...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> The whole bloody world is going to that garden party except me...



why not


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

oooh....sun's trying to break through


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

God squad singing outside knowles. You have been warned.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Sun's out!

Which of you urbs are going to the Tulse today? How will I know?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

They've all got a 75 tattoo at the base of their necks...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> why not



pressure hosing the patio and building a child's playhouse for my daughter's birthday party tomorrow in the garden.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> pressure hosing the patio and building a child's playhouse for my daughter's birthday party tomorrow in the garden.


I do love a pressure washer. It's almost like having a penis, I'd imagine.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Well...The Tulse Garden is busy. DJ in front bar knocking out some generic house music on his laptop...too loud really...

Barbecue on the go out back. Giving away samples of the food. Lots of flowery shirts. 

Way too fucking joyfully middle class for me...I might puke! Going home.

If big beards, bad shirts, bad music, meat and smug white people are your thing you'll love it. It's basically a party for people who don't party anymore (if they ever did at all!)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Happy fucking summer


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> pressure hosing the patio and building a child's playhouse for my daughter's birthday party tomorrow in the garden.



Well...thats a good reason...


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Happy fucking summer


Always full of the joys of spring...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

I might go home, inject some heroin and come back in monkey outfit.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

is it busy, busy or just busy?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Smuggest White Person Competition at 4pm.

Politically Correct Race At 5pm

Guess Your House Price Challenge at 6pm

Most Stupid Child's Name contest at 7pm

Most pissed up yummy mummy awards at 8pm

Smell the nappy, guess the baby quiz at 9pm

Dads flirting with bar staff 100 mtr sprint at 10pm

Best couples argument award at 11pm.

Close


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> is it busy, busy or just busy?



Garden busy...dining busy..front empty


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Dancing like a new born deer challenge...all day long


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Sounds enticing. I might enter a couple of comps


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Free cider. Excruciatingly sweet though.


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2015)

Is the race of the people drinking much relevant?


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Free pink cider that's excruciatingly sweet. 

Staff are very bubbly today though.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

T & P said:


> Is the race of the people drinking much relevant?


Who said it was?


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Tbf, there is a sea of white faces. 

Also, no sign of the trumans brewery thingy or screen printing. Perhaps we came too late.


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Who said it was?


Multiple references to it in the previous page would make one start to wonder.


----------



## macca4848 (May 9, 2015)

Trumans brewery was inside just by men's loos.

Which pubs in the area are anything but a sea of white and what does it matter

The old dears who joined my table, talked about how it used to be that busy in the garden in the old days.  They didn't comment on the clientele, one mentioned the price of the bottle of prosecco she was buying had gone up to £29.  What a bloody sell out! Should be drinking baby cham like the good ol days


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

T & P said:


> Is the race of the people drinking much relevant?



I never mentioned a drinking race.

That's next saturday.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

They've pulled the plug on the DJ. 

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## macca4848 (May 9, 2015)

Gramophones were better


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

I must be getting old but the music was crap and too loud.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

4 people in the Hart for happy hour.

There was a time you were guaranteed at least 20 people by 5pm on a Saturday...and at least 2 dramas and ruck would have already occured...and a barny about the jukebox.

Now.....nothing...all the character of an envelope with no address on it...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

A white envelope...not even a manilla one!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

...and whatever happened to the times when kids were in the pub, but sad quietly with a bag or crisps and a bottle of pop, looking bored...


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

The times they are a changing...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

There's a man stood at the bar drinking a beer in the hart. Fucking standards have dropped!!!


----------



## 299 old timer (May 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a man stood at the bar drinking a beer in the hart. Fucking standards have dropped!!!


What the fuck you waiting for! Go and join him!!!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Nah...he was dressed badly and I'm looking quite fucking dashing today. He'd ruin my look.


----------



## Smick (May 9, 2015)

I went to the Tulse with the family. Couldn't get a table of our own, had to share with a nice enough crowd. Every table out the front and back was full but indoors was empty. I spoke to the girl who runs the place and she was saying that she had put a lot of work in and was delighted with the event.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Smick said:


> I went to the Tulse with the family. Couldn't get a table of our own, had to share with a nice enough crowd. Every table out the front and back was full but indoors was empty. I spoke to the girl who runs the place and she was saying that she had put a lot of work in and was delighted with the event.



Yeah...they got the numbers and made money. Good for them. It was like a family fun day with house music for me...but yeah..it looked succesful...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Hows this for a stroke of genius. I took a stool to the bar in the hart and I'm sat at the bar with a glass of merlot!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Super ha ha ha...someone just asked me if was the new owner at the hart...


----------



## 299 old timer (May 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Super ha ha ha...someone just asked me if was the new owner at the hart...



Ask if they need a proper dj


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Ask if they need a proper dj


Apparently they dont want DJs. It's not  their scene. One of the old DJs asked and that's what they told him. 

Eeeejets.


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Music in the Tulse is still dreadful.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Music in the Tulse is still dreadful.


It's weird cos music's usually good in there.


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It's weird cos music's usually good in there.


Actually it's turned a corner. Rock the Casbah. Win.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Actually it's turned a corner. Rock the Casbah. Win.


I think I need to get on the decks up there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think I need to get on the decks up there.



oh, really...


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Not enough female DJs around these here parts.


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Not enough female DJs around these here parts.


Friend of mine was running a female DJ night at Courtesan for a while. Think she's looking to start it up again.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Friend of mine was running a female DJ night at Courtesan for a while. Think she's looking to start it up again.


Where's that then?


----------



## colacubes (May 9, 2015)

There's loads of Female DJs knocking around the area. 


discobastard said:


> Friend of mine was running a female DJ night at Courtesan for a while. Think she's looking to start it up again.



What was that like?  I can't imagine DJIng in there somehow - it doesn't seem like the funnest DJing venue


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Yeah that's why she's not doing it anymore. Didn't get much support from the owner. 

It was in the downstairs bar. Which was actually quite a decent little room.


----------



## colacubes (May 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Yeah that's why she's not doing it anymore. Didn't get much support from the owner.
> 
> It was in the downstairs bar. Which was actually quite a decent little room.



I had not idea there was a downstairs bar there  And I've eaten there several times   But yeah I can't imagine it's the greatest  venue for DJing and dancing.


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

colacubes said:


> There's loads of Female DJs knocking around the area.
> 
> 
> What was that like?  I can't imagine DJIng in there somehow - it doesn't seem like the funnest DJing venue


Is it the dimsum place in Brixton.


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is it the dimsum place in Brixton.


Yep


----------



## Maharani (May 9, 2015)

Is the dimsum any good there?


----------



## discobastard (May 9, 2015)

It's not bad. Only eaten there once but it was pretty decent.


----------



## Maharani (May 10, 2015)

Just realised the Tulse overcharged me yesterday. Got half a Camden PA, Fentimans lemonade and a packet of crisps: £8 something. 

Think I got distracted because of the shit loud music. Bloody hell


----------



## Smick (May 10, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was £3 a drink and £2 for crisps. Were they fancy crisps?


----------



## Maharani (May 10, 2015)

Smick, you're probably right. Crisps were posh Pipers but they are ruddy nice.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 10, 2015)

£1.60 for crisps


----------



## Smick (May 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Smick, you're probably right. Crisps were posh Pipers but they are ruddy nice.


You can get deluxe crisps at Lidl for 69p and I think that they are rebranded Pipers, or those other ones that begin with T. We did a taste test against Kettle crisps salt and vinegar and Lidl won hands down, so they're not rebranded kettle.

Doesn't really relate to the thread, but if you like your crisps, try them.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> *Smuggest White Person* Competition at 4pm.
> 
> Politically Correct Race At 5pm
> 
> ...






Nanker Phelge said:


> ... Way too fucking joyfully middle class for me...I might puke! Going home.
> 
> If *big beards*, bad shirts, bad music, meat and *smug white people* are your thing you'll love it. It's basically a party for people who don't party anymore (if they ever did at all!)


----------



## Maharani (May 10, 2015)

Edited cos my picture didn't upload. 


Smick said:


> You can get deluxe crisps at Lidl for 69p and I think that they are rebranded Pipers, or those other ones that begin with T. We did a taste test against Kettle crisps salt and vinegar and Lidl won hands down, so they're not rebranded kettle.
> 
> Doesn't really relate to the thread, but if you like your crisps, try them.


How many shares in Lidl do you own Smick?


----------



## Maharani (May 10, 2015)

Put the fire pit on in the garden for the first time this year. Sounds of the South circular in the background. Bliss.


----------



## Maharani (May 10, 2015)

Hart was closed again today at 8pm.  I think they will be turning the place into flats soon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 10, 2015)

GarveyLives said:


>



I'm here all week


----------



## Maharani (May 10, 2015)

Smick said:


> You can get deluxe crisps at Lidl for 69p and I think that they are rebranded Pipers, or those other ones that begin with T. We did a taste test against Kettle crisps salt and vinegar and Lidl won hands down, so they're not rebranded kettle.
> 
> Doesn't really relate to the thread, but if you like your crisps, try them.


I'd like to do taste tests on many posh v Lidl items. Marketing plays funny games on us.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Hart was closed again today at 8pm.  I think they will be turning the place into flats soon.



Looked empty when I walked past at around 6.30.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 10, 2015)

doesn't open on sundays


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Or Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays, Fridays, Saturdays and DEFINATELY closed on bank holiday  Mondays. 

Jeez, even some banks were open the last BH Monday.


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Looked empty when I walked past at around 6.30.


That's cos it was closed! Numpties.


----------



## Fingers (May 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It's weird cos music's usually good in there.



The music is controlled by Secret DJ in there. Download the app onto your phone and you can put what you like on


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The music is controlled by Secret DJ in there. Download the app onto your phone and you can put what you like on


Yes, I was trying to remember what the app was called. Thanks.


----------



## Smick (May 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Edited cos my picture didn't upload.
> 
> How many shares in Lidl do you own Smick?


I believe that one man alone owns Lidl. Mr Schwartz. There are no photos of him in the public domain and he has never given an interview.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 11, 2015)

Smick said:


> I believe that one man alone owns Lidl. Mr Schwartz. There are no photos of him in the public domain and he has never given an interview.



you're Schwartz aren't you?


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> you're Schwartz aren't you?


Haha Smick Schwartz, owner of Lidl.


----------



## Smick (May 11, 2015)

I wish I was. I could then go into Lidl and take whatever I wanted without paying. Or queuing. "I'll have one of everything from the middle aisle".


----------



## Maharani (May 11, 2015)

Smick said:


> I wish I was. I could then go into Lidl and take whatever I wanted without paying. Or queuing. "I'll have one of everything from the middle aisle".


I like to call it 'the aisle of joy'.  

They were selling jodphurs in the Brixton branch many years ago...


----------



## Greebo (May 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> <snip> They were selling jodphurs in the Brixton branch many years ago...


You missed the riding crops and horse blankets?


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2015)

.


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

ringo said:


> Any idea what the android version is called, or if there is one?



The same mate, I have it running on my Galaxy S4 and my Nexus 7

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.secretdj&hl=en_GB


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The same mate, I have it running on my Galaxy S4 and my Nexus 7
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.secretdj&hl=en_GB


Ta, I deleted my post when I saw you weren't talking about fishco


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2015)

That one isn't compatible with my Samsung Tab S.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The music is controlled by Secret DJ in there. Download the app onto your phone and you can put what you like on



Only allows a 3 song limit...


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Only allows a 3 song limit...



Used to be four, I heard they had changed it recently. I think you can buy credits as well


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Used to be four, I heard they had changed it recently. I think you can buy credits as well



Boo


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

though they did once give me some extra free credits for spending the entire day in one venue. They seem to do odd things like that


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> though they did once give me some extra free credits for spending the entire day in one venue. They seem to do odd things like that



Dream of hijacking the jukebox has been dashed.....


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Dream of hijacking the jukebox has been dashed.....



Last Christmas i went to the Florence and it was jammed with complete wankers so I filled their Jukebox with some really shite music and fucked off to the commercial. You can sit in the commercial with the app open and see what is being playing in the Florence.

That probably makes me a bad person, but there was an inordinate amount of wankers in there


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Last Christmas i went to the Florence and it was jammed with complete wankers so I filled their Jukebox with some really shite music and fucked off to the commercial. You can sit in the commercial with the app open and see what is being playing in the Florence.
> 
> That probably makes me a bad person, but there was an inordinate amount of wankers in there


Isn't the Florence always filled with wankers? Them and children.


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Isn't the Florence always filled with wankers? Them and children.



Yeah pretty much but the good thing is you can sit in the Commercial and put shite music on in the Florence without ever going in there.


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yeah pretty much but the good thing is you can sit in the Commercial and put shite music on in the Florence without ever going in there.


And presumably it's like a juke box so they have to let the songs play out?


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And presumably it's like a juke box so they have to let the songs play out?



Yep


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

They don't seem to have secret dj at the Florence anymore...  

Fingers, you broke it!


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Isn't the Florence always filled with wankers? Them and children.


I don't much care for the Florence but what a cock thing to say. Judgemental twat. Get a fucking life.


----------



## discobastard (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I don't much care for the Florence but what a cock thing to say. Judgemental twat. Get a fucking life.


For the benefit of the tape, can we please define 'wankers'. 

(Seriously)


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

From Urban Dictionary

"Someone that thinks they're 'cool' but in reality is a total knob jockey.
A smug, satisfying real English term to call someone you intensely dislike without resorting to the word "cunt"!"


----------



## discobastard (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> From Urban Dictionary
> 
> "Someone that thinks they're 'cool' but in reality is a total knob jockey.
> A smug, satisfying real English term to call someone you intensely dislike without resorting to the word "cunt"!"


Doesn't cut it, sorry. Way too subjective.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> From Urban Dictionary
> 
> "Someone that thinks they're 'cool' but in reality is a total knob jockey."


Sounds about right.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Sounds about right.


Apart from the grammar.


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I don't much care for the Florence but what a cock thing to say. Judgemental twat. Get a fucking life.


Woah there! What's with the aggression?


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

here is another, I cannot say i agree with number 3 though

1. Someone excessively and annoyingly pretentious and/or false, with a strong likelihood of working in the creative industries, especially "new media". Very high populations of wankers are to be found in certain areas of London including Shoreditch and Hoxton; see also Shoreditch twat].

2. Someone with a faintly sociopathic lack of regard for other people; see alsoarsehole].

3. Someone useless, inefficient or time-wasting, especially in a place or work and/or position of responsibility.

4. A general term of abuse.

5. Someone who masturbates.
1. He spent twenty minutes telling me about the studio's new pathways they're developing in innovative synergistic blue-sky-media treatment concepts. In a fake Cockney-geezer accent. What a fucking wanker.

2. That cunt in the sports car just totally cut me up. What a fucking wanker.

3. He's being paid £25/hour and he just sits there playing Freecell whilst the rest of us do all his work for him, because he's the boss's mate. What a fucking wanker.

4. You're a fucking wanker.

5. You're a fucking wanker.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Woah there! What's with the aggression?


Says the person accusing strangers with kids of being wankers. Wake up!


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> here is another, I cannot say i agree with number 3 though
> 
> 1. Someone excessively and annoyingly pretentious and/or false, with a strong likelihood of working in the creative industries, especially "new media". Very high populations of wankers are to be found in certain areas of London including Shoreditch and Hoxton; see also Shoreditch twat].
> 
> ...



What about someone who plays really long guitar solos? guitar wankers.


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Says the person accusing strangers with kids of being wankers. Wake up!



I have met a shit load of strangers with kids who have been complete wankers. The Florence seems to be a magnet for them.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Says the person accusing strangers with kids of being wankers. Wake up!



She didn't quite say it like that.... how many drinks did you get at the Milkwood?


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I have met a shit load of strangers with kids who have been complete wankers. The Florence seems to
> be a magnet for them.



Wouldn't say that too loud - half the sofa thread met up there the other year with loads of kids in tow. Better watch out who you are calling a wanker!!  We have anarchist eating babies!


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> She didn't quite say it like that.... how many drinks did you get at the Milkwood?



What do you think she said Boohoo?


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

.


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Wouldn't say that too loud - half the sofa thread met up there the other year with loads of kids in tow. Better watch out who you are calling a wanker!!  We have anarchist eating babies!



*gets coat, leaves quietly by the back door*


----------



## discobastard (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I have met a shit load of strangers with kids who have been complete wankers. The Florence seems to be a magnet for them.


In what way have they been wankers?

Kind of missing the point here. Who determines who is a wanker or not?

Exactly what is it that people are doing that defines them so.


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> What do you think she said Boohoo?


You know nothing of me Rushy AND you're getting your facts wrong. So now who's being judgemental?


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> What do you think she said Boohoo?



She said wankers and kids - not wankers with kids.  Although most the people in the Florence tend to be parents.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> *gets coat, leaves quietly by the back door*



*closely followed by an angry mob of urban women and their offspring*


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Oh fuck off. I didn't ever call her a wanker. I made issue of her threatening the child she was with.
> 
> I didn't judge her and wouldn't. I just don't like to hear grown ups threatening to hurt children. I'd something wrong with that?! You're fucking weird if you don't think there is.


I appreciate that you want to distance yourself from what you said. I would too. But just to remind you:


> Isn't the Florence always filled with wankers? Them and children.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

good bunfight people - much better than watching Nathan Barley - keep up the good work.


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

Just to qualify I have been to the Florence loads with my kid...so i must've been calling myself a wanker...no, I was joking following on from what Fingers had said about his Christmas experience there. I think it's called bantering and I thought we were permitted a bit of this here on this thread. Sorry if I offended anyone...


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

"Isn't the Florence always filled with wankers? Them and children".

Thats is pretty factual, plenty of wankers and plenty of children in there.


----------



## leanderman (May 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Just to qualify I have been to the Florence loads with my kid...so i must've been calling myself a wanker...no, I was joking following on from what Fingers had said about his Christmas experience there. I think it's called bantering and I thought we were permitted a bit of this here on this thread. Sorry if I offended anyone...



Hell is other people (who are just like us)


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Oh fuck off. I didn't ever call her a wanker. I made issue of her threatening the child she was with.
> 
> I didn't judge her and wouldn't. I just don't like to hear grown ups threatening to hurt children. I'd something wrong with that?! You're fucking weird if you don't think there is.


I thought you were referring to one of my old posts here. Now I'm confused.


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

Anyway, I'm out.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Thing is there is a lot of nasty banter elsewhere and it gets hard to tell who is having a laugh or who is having a dig. As urban is a mish mash community, we need to be nice to each other a bit more.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> "Isn't the Florence always filled with wankers? Them and children".
> 
> Thats is pretty factual, plenty of wankers and plenty of children in there.



I think possibly a little less wanking hence the children.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You know nothing of me Rushy AND you're getting your facts wrong. So now who's being judgemental?


Just reading the shit you wrote. I'm not going to pretend I'm offended. I just think you got carried away. Feel free to retract / clarify.


----------



## Maharani (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Thing is there is a lot of nasty banter elsewhere and it gets hard to tell who is having a laugh or who is having a dig. As urban is a mish mash community, we need to be nice to each other a bit more.


Yeah I agree. I think there are threads for abuse...I've seen a few. Never got any here before. 

I'm sure I'll live to fight another day...on another thread.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yeah I agree. I think there are threads for abuse...I've seen a few. Never got any here before.
> 
> I'm sure I'll live to fight another day...on another thread.


You call this a fight? Constantly deprecating people around you?


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> You call this a fight? Constantly deprecating people around you?



Probably best to drop it eh?


----------



## Smick (May 12, 2015)

Everywhere I go, I go there because I want to see or experience it. And I get there and loads of people are doing the same thing as me. I can't buy my drink, take my selfie, admire the view. And I hate those people. I wish that they weren't there, but they're only doing the same thing as me. Except they're doing it with irritating children, an ugly wife, loud voices, stupid clothes.

Fuck the lot of them. I'm right and they're wrong. And my wife is beautiful.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 12, 2015)

Most people are wankers. Hardly controversial


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Most people are wankers.


I don't think so.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I don't think so.



Nuns and priest probably aren't.


----------



## Manter (May 12, 2015)

Think about it Rushy


----------



## Manter (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Nuns and priest probably aren't.


Bet they are!


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Manter said:


> Bet they are!



Meditation and focus....


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Manter said:


> Think about it Rushy


My mum told me it's not normal.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

Manter said:


> Think about it Rushy



Rushy is pure of mind.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Rushy is pure of mind.


Thank you.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Nuns and priest probably aren't.



They are the worst, blates.


----------



## Manter (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Rushy is pure of mind.


I just spat my coffee out. Sorry Rushy


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Manter said:


> I just spat my coffee out. Sorry Rushy


Coffee? At this time of night?
Actually, that explains a lot.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> They are the worst, blates.



Some priests and nuns


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Some priests and nuns




Christ. I can't stop thinking of that scene in the Devils now


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Christ. I can't stop thinking of that scene in the Devils now



Which one is that?


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Which one is that?



 it's better for you if you don't see it. It can't be unseen.


----------



## boohoo (May 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> it's better for you if you don't see it. It can't be unseen.



Good - I don't like horrible stuff....

so let's have some happy priests:


----------



## Manter (May 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Coffee? At this time of night?
> Actually, that explains a lot.


It's the first coffee I have been able to drink for 3 weeks because of these blasted teeth. It tastes so good you would not believe....


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

I got a message from Facebook. Everyone else OK?


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Maharani , sorry if I misinterpreted what you said. I just read these threads and think you guys get carried away with the little in-gang thing and say stuff that probably sounds funny to you but seems to me only based on casting everyone else as arse holes. Today I felt more intolerant of it than normal. No biggie. No hard feelings.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 12, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Good - I don't like horrible stuff....
> 
> so let's have some happy priests:




It's not horrible as such. More just a bit grim and disturbing...

Anyway, I danced with a priest at a wedding two weeks ago. Apparently, I made his night.


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

Thanks Fingers .


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

All is good


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Anyway, I danced with a priest at a wedding two weeks ago. Apparently, I made his night.


Without going into too much detail ... How could you tell?


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Without going into too much detail ... How could you tell?




He thanked my partner very enthusiastically


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Maharani , sorry if I misinterpreted what you said. I just read these threads and think you guys get carried away with the little in-gang thing and say stuff that probably sounds funny to you but seems to me only based on casting everyone else as arse holes. Today I felt more intolerant of it than normal. No biggie. No hard feelings.


Perhaps we do get carried away, I expect it could look like that. 

Anyway, we'll put it behind us. I meant no harm and tbf there are bigger things going on around us.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Maharani , sorry if I misinterpreted what you said. I just read these threads and think you guys get carried away with the little in-gang thing and say stuff that probably sounds funny to you but seems to me only based on casting everyone else as arse holes. Today I felt more intolerant of it than normal. No biggie. No hard feelings.



Intolerant wanker


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

poptyping said:


> He thanked my partner very enthusiastically


Well that's ok. I thought you may have meant that his "enthusiasm" had become apparent mid dance.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

I'm tempted to pop into the White Hart in Friday night with a load of standy-uppy, trainer-wearing pals (i.e. normal pub patrons). Will we be shown the door?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

I think they've relaxed the trainer thing....


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 13, 2015)

Meanwhile, in a different pub... The Railway's bar staff have been banned from drinking in their own pub. They can work there, but they're not allowed to have a drink afterward, or go in there for a drink on their day off. The owners apparently discovered that beer stocks were down and blamed the staff for nicking it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

That will explain their sudden increased presence elsewhere...


----------



## discobastard (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm tempted to pop into the White Hart in Friday night with a load of standy-uppy, trainer-wearing pals (i.e. normal pub patrons). Will we be shown the door?


If it's obvious that you're being deliberately provocative, then probably, yes.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm tempted to pop into the White Hart in Friday night with a load of standy-uppy, trainer-wearing pals (i.e. normal pub patrons). Will we be shown the door?


If you can get in there in the first place.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

discobastard said:


> If it's obvious that you're being deliberately provocative, then probably, yes.


Unless there is a big sign outside saying NO STANDING EVER, I fail to see what could possible be 'provocative' about a group of people ordering a drink and choosing to stand by the bar. It's totally normal pub/bar/club behaviour.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Meanwhile, in a different pub... The Railway's bar staff have been banned from drinking in their own pub. They can work there, but they're not allowed to have a drink afterward, or go in there for a drink on their day off. The owners apparently discovered that beer stocks were down and blamed the staff for nicking it.



Must've been after their team meeting Monday as there were lots of them out back boozing on Sunday.


----------



## discobastard (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Unless there is a big sign outside saying NO STANDING EVER, I fail to see what could possible be 'provocative' about a group of people ordering a drink and choosing to stand by the bar. It's totally normal pub/bar/club behaviour.


Why post that then?


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Unless there is a big sign outside saying NO STANDING EVER, I fail to see what could possible be 'provocative' about a group of people ordering a drink and choosing to stand by the bar. It's totally normal pub/bar/club behaviour.


I have to say that the sitting at the bar thing at Milkwood is quite annoying. It's really hard to actually get to the bar in the first place. Not really sure what their policy is on this.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I have to say that the sitting at the bar thing at Milkwood is quite annoying. It's really hard to actually get to the bar in the first place. Not really sure what their policy is on this.


Was that on a weekend? We were sat at the bar for a couple of hours last night. The place was busy but mostly sat down. Bar area itself was not busy.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Was that on a weekend? We were sat at the bar for a couple of hours last night. The place was busy but mostly sat down. Bar area itself was not busy.


Friday night around 8pm. Luckily we weren't both there last night Rushy, we might have thrown chips at one another...


----------



## Smick (May 13, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Meanwhile, in a different pub... The Railway's bar staff have been banned from drinking in their own pub. They can work there, but they're not allowed to have a drink afterward, or go in there for a drink on their day off. The owners apparently discovered that beer stocks were down and blamed the staff for nicking it.


The no drinking off duty rule is fair enough to me.

I've been in the Railway in the past and seen off duty staff go round behind the bar, pour themselves a drink, put the money in the till, go back and drink it. Not dishonest in itself, but I think even the most honest punter would be tempted to pour a bigger measure after they've had six or seven.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> We were sat at the bar for a couple of hours last night.



Does that explain your mood on here last night then?


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Why post that then?


Because the 'pub' has acquired a curious reputation for banning entirely normal pub behaviour without explanation.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Smick said:


> The no drinking off duty rule is fair enough to me.
> 
> I've been in the Railway in the past and seen off duty staff go round behind the bar, pour themselves a drink, put the money in the till, go back and drink it. Not dishonest in itself, but I think even the most honest punter would be tempted to pour a bigger measure after they've had six or seven.


It is common practise in lots of pubs/restaurants. It does feel a bit unfair though; for many of the staff it's their local. It's not fair they miss out on DJs and live bands. Unless of course they don't drink...


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Friday night around 8pm. Luckily we weren't both there last night Rushy, we might have thrown chips at one another...


I would have been throwing padron peppers, ackshually. Although they would have run out quite quickly.


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 13, 2015)

Smick said:


> The no drinking off duty rule is fair enough to me.
> 
> I've been in the Railway in the past and seen off duty staff go round behind the bar, pour themselves a drink, put the money in the till, go back and drink it. Not dishonest in itself, but I think even the most honest punter would be tempted to pour a bigger measure after they've had six or seven.


You might be right, but it seems a tad extreme to ban them from going in as an ordinary punter on their days off. We've got one pub banning customers, and one pub banning staff!


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I would have been throwing padron peppers, ackshually. Although they would have run out quite quickly.


wasnt too keen on those. No heat at all. Padron me if they're not supposed to be...I'd never heard of them before.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Does that explain your mood on here last night then?


It does.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> You might be right, but it seems a tad extreme to ban them from going in as an ordinary punter on their days off. We've got one pub banning customers, and one pub banning staff!


So far The Tulse wins hands down.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> It does.



You should have gone to the Florence.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> It does.


Then you owe me a much bigger apology...you pissed up twat


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So far The Tulse wins hands down.



When all the wankers with kids have fucked off it's quite nice in there....


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> When all the wankers with kids have fucked off it's quite nice in there....


And dogs, don't forget the wankers with dogs


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Yeah, the dogs fuck me off too...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Well, when they are not kept at their owner's side, and sat quietly, or when they have their fucking nose in my shopping bag....

'erm, erm, sorry, I was trying to keep an eye on him....'

'Don't try, mate, just do, that's my dinner!'


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> wasnt too keen on those. No heat at all. Padron me if they're not supposed to be...I'd never heard of them before.


They're not supposed to be particularly hot, although you usually get a random fiery one in a serving. They are usually smaller, more wilted and more salty.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Well, when they are not kept at their owner's side, and sat quietly, or when they have their fucking nose in my shopping bag....
> 
> 'erm, erm, sorry, I was trying to keep an eye on him....'
> 
> 'Don't try, mate, just do, that's my dinner!'


Personally I don't think animals should be allowed in pubs where they serve food.

I'm preparing myself for the enslaught from all local dog owners...


----------



## discobastard (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Because the 'pub' has acquired a curious reputation for banning entirely normal pub behaviour without explanation.


Exactly.  And going in there with a group of people to deliberately contravene those rules means you may get shown the door, as you will be being obvious deliberately provocative.  Hence my first comment stands.  You asked a question, I answered!


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

The Tulse has got lots of new outside tables and chairs overlooking the SC. They must be doing well.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Exactly.  And going in there with a group of people to deliberately contravene those rules means you will probably get shown the door, as you will be being obvious deliberately provocative.  Hence my first comment stands.  You asked a question, I answered!



They won't show anyone the door. They'll make half an explanation for why, and then ask people to sit down. If people don't want to sit down they'll mostly likely choose to leave. So far the only person who has been shown the door is a long term local that didn't even make it to the bar to order a drink and was just cast out and told 'not welcome'.

They've not really sussed the 'rules' in their own heads yet. On Saturday afternoon I sat at a stool, at the bar. I was chatting to the very nice french chap who makes the cocktails. For about an hour or so. Then his colleague came down and ask me to move away from the bar because 'we don't allow drinking at the bar'. I said 'I've been here for over and hour' and the french chap said 'it's Saturday afternoon. The colleague looked confused, but let it go, and I remained at the bar, on a stool. There was a lady on a stool at another part of the bar knocking back 2 for one cocktails....

My son then turned up and sat at the bar and had a good discussion about whiskeys with the french chap, and they both sampled some. They also bought him half a cider as he has just turned 18.

I'm sure no one wants to see The White Hart vanish, or really fail, but there was an air of arrogance that wafted in with them, and they were asking people wearing trainers to leave (that's stopped I think), were opening every conversation with 'You have to sit down to drink', and they have barred a long term local based on her 'reputation'. All of which deserved to be challenged, I think. They seem to have softened a little, but every time I have gone in there, there has been no one in other than maybe one other, or people have come in seemed completely bemused by the rules. I don't see any reason why those rules/can not be questioned without it resulting in being 'shown the door'.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The Tulse has got lots of new outside tables and chairs overlooking the SC. They must be doing well.



Up for some foodie/travel award too...


----------



## pesh (May 13, 2015)

Smick said:


> The no drinking off duty rule is fair enough to me.
> 
> I've been in the Railway in the past and seen off duty staff go round behind the bar, pour themselves a drink, put the money in the till, go back and drink it. Not dishonest in itself, but I think even the most honest punter would be tempted to pour a bigger measure after they've had six or seven.


a 'don't go behind the bar if you're not working' rule would probably be a bit fairer.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They won't show anyone the door. They'll make half an explanation for why, and then ask people to sit down. If people don't want to sit down they'll mostly likely choose to leave. So far the only person who has been shown the door is a long term local that didn't even make it to the bar to order a drink and was just cast out and told 'not welcome'.
> 
> They've not really sussed the 'rules' in their own heads yet. On Saturday afternoon I sat at a stool, at the bar. I was chatting to the very nice french chap who makes the cocktails. For about an hour or so. Then his colleague came down and ask me to move away from the bar because 'we don't allow drinking at the bar'. I said 'I've been here for over and hour' and the french chap said 'it's Saturday afternoon. The colleague looked confused, but let it go, and I remained at the bar, on a stool. There was a lady on a stool at another part of the bar knocking back 2 for one cocktails....
> 
> ...


Has anyone actually queried why the local lady in question was barred? I know you spoke to M Nanker Phelge   but I feel other punters that know of M do need to ask why.

I have tried but every time I've walked past it's been closed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

pesh said:


> a 'don't go behind the bar if you're not working' rule would probably be a bit fairer.



I sure they must have implemented the 'stricter' option after some consideration, and possibly, good reason?


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I sure they must have implemented the 'stricter' option after some consideration, and possibly, good reason?


I'm sure I can find out...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Has anyone actually queried why the local lady in question was barred? I know you spoke to M Nanker Phelge   but I feel other punters that know of M do need to ask why.
> 
> I have tried but every time I've walked past it's been closed.



Not been in a room with the person who did the barring to ask....


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2015)

Re the Railway staff... Who the fuck would want to spend their day off at their place of work? 

Perhaps if one lived on a tiny island and the pub you worked in was the only one, exceptions could be made. But otherwise... fuck that for a laugh, in my book at least.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm sure I can find out...



You know what, if it helps with getting served, i.e. save me trying to get the attention of someone behind the bar who isn't actually serving, then it has benefits...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

T & P said:


> Re the Railway staff... Who the fuck would want to spend their day off at their place of work?
> 
> Perhaps if one lived on a tiny island and the pub you worked in was the only one, exceptions could be made. But otherwise... fuck that for a laugh, in my book at least.



They're young, they all get along. There may be club nights or bands playing they want to see.

What is your place of work?


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2015)

A retail shop. Admittedly you couldn't do any drinking here, but even if one could, I'd still choose to drink elsewhere.

Not that I'm agreeing with the ban on staff... it's a shitty thing to do. But I'd sure as fuck would not want to spend my days off where I work.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You know what, if it helps with getting served, i.e. save me trying to get the attention of someone behind the bar who isn't actually serving, then it has benefits...


Good point.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

T & P said:


> A retail shop. Admittedly you couldn't do any drinking here, but even if one could, I'd still choose to drink elsewhere.
> 
> Not that I'm agreeing with the ban on staff... it's a shitty thing to do. But I'd sure as fuck would not want to spend my days off where I work.


But as said ^^^, they do have some decent bands and DJs on and lots of them live locally.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

T & P said:


> A retail shop. Admittedly you couldn't do any drinking here, but even if one could, I'd still choose to drink elsewhere.
> 
> Not that I'm agreeing with the ban on staff... it's a shitty thing to do. But I'd sure as fuck would not want to spend my days off where I work.



Perhaps you have no friends at work...or there's fuck all exciting to do in a shop when it's shut, except maybe pretend you're in a post holocaust movie and you're the last person alive fending off zombies outside...


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Casa del is doing breakfasts now. They also have a couple of tables outside at the front (although I'm not sure I'd want to sit there to eat).

 I spoke to the chef/manager a few weeks back and he seemed a bit glum about the takings. I said hurry up and do your garden in time for summer. He agreed.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Then you owe me a much bigger apology...you pissed up twat


I have to admit that, having not been served dinner, I was surprisingly squiffy on just three pints. 

But no. No apology beyond what I said last night. I don't like the way that in your quest to be guardians of The Community you guys often characterise and blanket dismiss groups of strangers - people "not-like-you". It's just that normally I'd simply think "what a bunch of self satisfied twats" and then carry on with whatever I was doing, rather than post anything. Last night was an oops.

Not looking for an argument about it. Of course I appreciate that there is much more to you both than the sometimes divisive banter which seems to get you excited. Like I said. No biggie. But I suppose that given that it's a public conversation, it can't hurt for you to know what other people are making of it from time.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Perhaps you have no friends at work...or there's fuck all exciting to do in a shop when it's shut, except maybe pretend you're in a post holocaust movie and you're the last person alive fending off zombies outside...


Have you not seen 'mannequin'?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Have you not seen 'mannequin'?



Not since I was at school.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They also have a couple of tables outside at the front (although I'm not sure I'd want to sit there to eat).



Who would wanna sit there? Getting hassled by the shakey jakes from the bookies, and the various 'characters' the roam that road, while your trying to munch on brunch....?


----------



## SpamMisery (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Personally I don't think animals should be allowed in pubs where they serve food.
> 
> I'm preparing myself for the enslaught from all local dog owners...



No way! I love a pub that has a 'pub dog' - i.e. belongs to the landlord. But locals bringing their pets is cool with me too. In fact, every shop should have a dog in it - like the brixton secondhand bookshop.

Cats on the otherhand can fuck off


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> No way! I love a pub that has a 'pub dog' - i.e. belongs to the landlord. But locals bringing their pets is cool with me too. In fact, every shop should have a dog in it - like the brixton secondhand bookshop.
> 
> Cats on the otherhand can fuck off


What about if you find dog hair in your food?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 13, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Nuns and priest probably aren't.



Or if they are, they don't rub your nose in their onanism.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Exactly.  And going in there with a group of people to deliberately contravene those rules means you may get shown the door, as you will be being obvious deliberately provocative.  Hence my first comment stands.  You asked a question, I answered!


How can you "deliberately contravene" rules which are not displayed anywhere and how you be "obviously deliberately provocative" by going in a pub and, err, ordering a drink?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And dogs, don't forget the wankers with dogs



<Chinese whispers>
Who's been wanking dogs in the pub?
</Chinese whispers>


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm sure no one wants to see The White Hart vanish, or really fail...


Indeed. And that's why I'm prepared to give them a chance and let them enjoy the custom of me and my friends...


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who would wanna sit there? Getting hassled by the shakey jakes from the bookies, and the various 'characters' the roam that road, while your trying to munch on brunch....?


Be careful what you say...shakey jakes is a good bloke...


----------



## SpamMisery (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> What about if you find dog hair in your food?



It's probably a cat hair; those wankers are vindictive


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> It's probably a cat hair; those wankers are vindictive


Well tbf cat owners should be brushed down before entering any food premises .


----------



## Smick (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They won't show anyone the door. They'll make half an explanation for why, and then ask people to sit down. If people don't want to sit down they'll mostly likely choose to leave. So far the only person who has been shown the door is a long term local that didn't even make it to the bar to order a drink and was just cast out and told 'not welcome'.
> 
> They've not really sussed the 'rules' in their own heads yet. On Saturday afternoon I sat at a stool, at the bar. I was chatting to the very nice french chap who makes the cocktails. For about an hour or so. Then his colleague came down and ask me to move away from the bar because 'we don't allow drinking at the bar'. I said 'I've been here for over and hour' and the french chap said 'it's Saturday afternoon. The colleague looked confused, but let it go, and I remained at the bar, on a stool. There was a lady on a stool at another part of the bar knocking back 2 for one cocktails....
> 
> ...


From what I can work out, you must be their number one customer. You're never out of the place!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Smick said:


> From what I can work out, you must be their number one customer. You're never out of the place!



Ive been 5 times


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

.....and there is a part of me that doesn't want to give up on the place


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> .....and there is a part of me that doesn't want to give up on the place


I get that. It's been your pub for a long time. Let's hope we see more changes for the +.


----------



## boohoo (May 13, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> No way! I love a pub that has a 'pub dog' - i.e. belongs to the landlord. But locals bringing their pets is cool with me too. In fact, every shop should have a dog in it - like the brixton secondhand bookshop.
> 
> Cats on the otherhand can fuck off



My local has a pet pig and a dog.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

boohoo said:


> My local has a pet pig and a dog.


Where TF is that?!


----------



## boohoo (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where TF is that?!



Conquering hero, Crown Point - catch the 196 or 468. I like the pub.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Conquering hero, Crown Point - catch the 196 or 468. I like the pub.


Ah yes. I've heard about it. Good food apparently.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

Pig should be on the menu!


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Pig should be on the menu!


They're priming it.


----------



## boohoo (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Pig should be on the menu!



you can get pigs in blankets. v. nice too.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

boohoo said:


> you can get pigs in blankets. v. nice too.


Does the pig roam around the pub or stay in it's sty at the back?


----------



## boohoo (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Does the pig roam around the pub or stay in it's sty at the back?



It did use to roam around - I'm not so sure what it does now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

boohoo said:


> It did use to roam around - I'm not so sure what it does now.



Turns gently on the spit...


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> .....and there is a part of me that doesn't want to give up on the place


Maybe a load more people popping in to advise them that their idiotic sitting down policy needs to be revised swiftly may make a difference too....


----------



## discobastard (May 13, 2015)

editor said:


> How can you "deliberately contravene" rules which are not displayed anywhere and how you be "obviously deliberately provocative" by going in a pub and, err, ordering a drink?


I'm not an apologist for them at all.  Your OP was, to be fair, suggesting a little provocation i.e. 'standy uppy friends who wear trainers'.  Hence my comment.  So one might assume you were taking the piss.  But that's OK.

Anyway, sorry, no major dig - shitty morning at work.


----------



## discobastard (May 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> .....and there is a part of me that doesn't want to give up on the place


I would like to go in there and have a half decent time.  I like the fact that its a small pokey boozer and not one of the sprawling behemoths that the Tulse and Railway are.  But it's definitely lacking atmosphere.

It needs cats, like the Trinity.


----------



## discobastard (May 13, 2015)

And it's ironic really, because I *like* sitting down in pubs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2015)

I like sitting at the bar in pubs...


----------



## SpamMisery (May 14, 2015)

boohoo said:


> My local has a pet pig and a dog.



I've warned you previously; referring to my wife and I in that manner is not acceptable behaviour.


----------



## 299 old timer (May 16, 2015)

Tulse Hill Nights

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=48&v=4An3Q-eoDLo


----------



## Maharani (May 16, 2015)

Breaking news: the white hart was open last night. 

It was very quiet tbh but the vibe was friendly. Nanker Phelge was kind of right a few posts back saying that the guys running it will probably bring their East dwelling crowd there. I met a nice couple from over the other side telling me I should support this local business .  

editor where were you?


----------



## 299 old timer (May 16, 2015)

How that crap Co-op is in business is a mystery - one person at the till, big queue, until I get the hump and call a shelf stacking bod to sort it out. It worked.


----------



## discobastard (May 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Breaking news: the white hart was open last night.
> 
> It was very quiet tbh but the vibe was friendly. Nanker Phelge was kind of right a few posts back saying that the guys running it will probably bring their East dwelling crowd there. I met a nice couple from over the other side telling me I should support this local business .
> 
> editor where were you?


I was there for a half hour last night. Agree it was quite a nice atmosphere if a little quiet.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> editor where were you?


We went to the Albert instead on the basis that it was almost certainly going to be (a) loads cheaper, (b) a whole load more fun and (c ) unpretentious. I'll give the Hart a go another time.


----------



## Maharani (May 16, 2015)

editor said:


> We went to the Albert instead on the basis that it was almost certainly going to be (a) loads cheaper, (b) a whole load more fun and (c ) unpretentious. I'll give the Hart a go another time.


Fair dues.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 16, 2015)

Ooh on a brand new 415. Red seats. Very flash!  Shiny and smooth.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 17, 2015)

editor said:


> We went to the Albert instead on the basis that it was almost certainly going to be (a) loads cheaper, (b) a whole load more fun and (c ) unpretentious. I'll give the Hart a go another time.



You mean 'the same as always'

which is perfectly ok...

You wait 'til some cunt takes over and tells you to sit down, shut up and drink!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 17, 2015)

...oh, and pay me for it


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2015)

Anyone know/ have used a decent osteopath locally?

And spare me the 'there's no medical evidence' speeches. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maharani (May 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone know/ have used a decent osteopath locally?
> 
> And spare me the 'there's no medical evidence' speeches. Thanks in advance.


I go to the BSO in Borough. It's cheap and very good.


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2015)

Thanks- do they usually have appointments relatively quickly?


----------



## Maharani (May 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> Thanks- do they usually have appointments relatively quickly?


Yeah really quickly. You'll see a couple of 2nd/3rd year students and a trained osteo.


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yeah really quickly. You'll see a couple of 2nd/3rd year students and a trained osteo.


Don't bother with all that, just get drunk and throw yourself down the stairs. Usually works for me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 18, 2015)

or up the stairs.


----------



## GypsyWings (May 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone know/ have used a decent osteopath locally?
> 
> And spare me the 'there's no medical evidence' speeches. Thanks in advance.


Thomas Sheehan - Herne Hill, very good and about £40 a session.  Crystal Palace Sports Centre has a good one too which I used and even tried acupuncture which was my saving grace


----------



## Maharani (May 19, 2015)

I thought this (highlighted in purple) a nice touch from The Tulse Hill Hotel:

*A British Celebration supper*
*Tuesday 16th June - starts at 7:30*
Join us for a celebration supper of all things British as part of the eat out in West Norwood and Tulse Hill focus week.

We will be serving a 5 course dinner of delicious seasonal British produce along with some drinks from our favourite British suppliers including Sipsmith, Kamm & Sons & Chase.

Tickets £40 per person bought in advance

£10 per ticket being donated to the West Norwood food bank.


----------



## Sister Midnight (May 19, 2015)

Shame THH so meaty at previous special events. Any indication of menu?


----------



## Maharani (May 19, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Shame THH so meaty at previous special events. Any indication of menu?


no, afraid not.  I'm sure they'd take it on board if enough people told them so...


----------



## Fingers (May 19, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Shame THH so meaty at previous special events. Any indication of menu?



Drop them an email eat@tulsehillhotel.com

Sure if a few other non meat eaters did the same they will listen


----------



## Sister Midnight (May 19, 2015)

Hmmm yes should feedback on time they ran out of the only veggie option from 4 Sunday roasts... (Surely a sign of demand. How can you run out of veg tho?!)


----------



## Fingers (May 19, 2015)

Hold onto your hats Tulsehillians, big thunder storm rolling in woohoo


----------



## gaijingirl (May 19, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Hmmm yes should feedback on time they ran out of the only veggie option from 4 Sunday roasts... (Surely a sign of demand. How can you run out of veg tho?!)



I did send an email about my disappointing veggie burger experience and they wrote back and said they were reviewing the options - so a shame to hear it's still not quite right.

eta... I like that they're donating that money to the foodbank - someone made some comment at some point about expensive meals at one end of Norwood Road (at the THH) and the foodbank at the other end -  so good that there's a more positive link being made here.


----------



## Fingers (May 20, 2015)

Here is the menu, it is pretty much fish but they are happy to discuss non fish options if you email them

British Celebration Supper

Tuesday 16th June 2015 @ 7:30


*Canapes*

Brits Spritz

_With Alex from Kamm & Sons_


*Cured Salmon, crème fraiche & sourdough*

Chase Smoked Vodka

_With Tom From Williams Chase Distillery_


*Sea trout, Jersey Royals, samphire & herbs*

Limney 'Horsmonden' Dry White, Davenport Vineyards, East Sussex 2013

_With Gid from Cave de Pyrene_


*Blueberry pannacotta, Sipsmith soaked berries, lemon shortbread*

Sipsmith Sloe Gin Berry smash

_With Tim from Sipsmith Distillery_


*Lincolnshire Bomb*

Bonobo Beer

_With Peter from Head in the Hat brewery_


£40 per person

 (£10 going to West Norwood food bank)

Tickets purchased in advance


----------



## Maharani (May 20, 2015)

Don't really know why I'm posting here but it happened in Tulse hill. 

Just got home to a massive pile of dog crap on my front step. I'm absolutely fuming and wondering why any dog owner would allow their animal to crap on someone's doorstep. 

Any sensible ideas of 'why?' are welcome!


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Don't really know why I'm posting here but it happened in Tulse hill.
> 
> Just got home to a massive pile of dog crap on my front step. I'm absolutely fuming and wondering why any dog owner would allow their animal to crap on someone's doorstep.
> 
> Any sensible ideas of 'why?' are welcome!


Because everyone knows one should never shit on one's own doorstep?


----------



## Maharani (May 20, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Because everyone knows one should never shit on one's own doorstep?


How is that helpful?!


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> How is that helpful?!


Sorry. I didn't realise you were looking for a serious answer.

Some people are a bit scuzzy.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Don't really know why I'm posting here but it happened in Tulse hill.
> 
> Just got home to a massive pile of dog crap on my front step. I'm absolutely fuming and wondering why any dog owner would allow their animal to crap on someone's doorstep.
> 
> Any sensible ideas of 'why?' are welcome!



revenge for this........



Maharani said:


> Personally I don't think animals should be allowed in pubs where they serve food.
> 
> I'm preparing myself for the enslaught from all local dog owners...


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

White Hart chalkboard featuring a man with a hipster beard and a hat! There was 3 people inside. The Railway was far busier all night. But then that' a decent pub.


----------



## Fingers (May 21, 2015)

editor said:


> White Hart chalkboard featuring a man with a hipster beard and a hat! There was 3 people inside. The Railway was far busier all night. But then that' a decent pub.
> 
> View attachment 71657



Ha ha


----------



## Maharani (May 21, 2015)

editor said:


> White Hart chalkboard featuring a man with a hipster beard and a hat! There was 3 people inside. The Railway was far busier all night. But then that' a decent pub.
> 
> View attachment 71657


I thought that was Santa Claus, plus the fact they mention 'seasonal cocktails'...WTF?


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I thought that was Santa Claus, plus the fact they mention 'seasonal cocktails'...WTF?


I've no idea what a seasonal cocktail would be for May, but then just about everything to do with this pub is a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma.


----------



## Maharani (May 21, 2015)

editor said:


> I've no idea what a seasonal cocktail would be for May, but then just abut everything to do with this pub is a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma.


Asparagus is in season now...maybe they use them as stirrers?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 21, 2015)

Hipster Spunk is Seasonal. They only get milked in May, despite being wankers all year round...


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

So - essentially - it seems that these guys have transformed the pub from a near empty, uninviting one with a tiny handful of old drinkers sitting around looking bored into a near empty, uninviting one with a tiny handful of younger drinkers sitting around looking bored?


----------



## Fingers (May 21, 2015)

editor said:


> So - essentially - it seems that these guys have transformed the pub from a near empty, uninviting one with a tiny handful of old drinkers sitting around looking bored into a near empty, uninviting one with a tiny handful of younger drinkers sitting around looking bored?




Pretty much.  It peaked at the World Cup last summer and on Sundays they used to have eight piece Jazz bands plus a few DJ nights.  Used to go in quite a bit last summer


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 21, 2015)

editor said:


> So - essentially - it seems that these guys have transformed the pub from a near empty, uninviting one with a tiny handful of old drinkers sitting around looking bored into a near empty, uninviting one with a tiny handful of younger drinkers sitting around looking bored?



It always had a fairly healthy daytime business, Fridays and Saturdays often had a good crowd, the 5pm - 7pm period was always fairly good too....

I don't what you say the lost and the world weary, the tradesmen and working people, the old, the strays and weird, they did spend all their money on beer....

...no one asked for it to be cool and hip...and I'd happily place a bet that it's made less money in the past 18month/2years than it did in the previous time period...


----------



## Maharani (May 21, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Pretty much.  It peaked at the World Cup last summer and on Sundays they used to have eight piece Jazz bands plus a few DJ nights.  Used to go in quite a bit last summer


Too loud and too busy!


----------



## Maharani (May 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It always had a fairly healthy daytime business, Fridays and Saturdays often had a good crowd, the 5pm - 7pm period was always fairly good too....
> 
> I don't what you say the lost and the world weary, the tradesmen and working people, the old, the strays and weird, they did spend all their money on beer....
> 
> ...no one asked for it to be cool and hip...and I'd happily place a bet that it's made less money in the past 18month/2years than it did in the previous time period...


I asked one of the 'managers' last Friday why they were closed on Saturdays and Sundays and he said it was because they're not busy. I said  'you won't be if you're closed!'.


----------



## Smick (May 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It always had a fairly healthy daytime business, Fridays and Saturdays often had a good crowd, the 5pm - 7pm period was always fairly good too....
> 
> I don't what you say the lost and the world weary, the tradesmen and working people, the old, the strays and weird, they did spend all their money on beer....
> 
> ...no one asked for it to be cool and hip...and I'd happily place a bet that it's made less money in the past 18month/2years than it did in the previous time period...


I can't believe that, since it was taken over, it has ever turned a profit. Regardless of what you thought of the people drinking in there prior to 2014, there was usually a bit of life to it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 21, 2015)

Smick said:


> I can't believe that, since it was taken over, it has ever turned a profit. Regardless of what you thought of the people drinking in there prior to 2014, there was usually a bit of life to it.



Indeed...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 21, 2015)

I still think it's some sort of property scam/tax scam at the moment


----------



## Fingers (May 21, 2015)

Maybe it will get mysteriously burnt down like a lot of unwanted pubs seem to


----------



## Smick (May 21, 2015)

Smick said:


> I can't believe that, since it was taken over, it has ever turned a profit. Regardless of what you thought of the people drinking in there prior to 2014, there was usually a bit of life to it.


By the way, everyone was always really friendly to me in the handful of times I went in between 2008 and 2013. Staff and punters alike. I know that there are reports of arguments and things, but I never saw them. Hang around anywhere with booze for long enough and you'll see a fight.


----------



## Greebo (May 21, 2015)

Smick said:


> I can't believe that, since it was taken over, it has ever turned a profit. Regardless of what you thought of the people drinking in there prior to 2014, there was usually a bit of life to it.


Before the takeover, it always seemed busy when I passed it (late morning/early lunchtime) on my way to the chemist.  It's nothing like that now.


----------



## Smick (May 21, 2015)

I remember there being a bit of banter around the juke box. There was a guy who would wear a black jacket and black polo neck, a bit like an older Derren Brown. Everyone started winding him up when he put a few tunes on. I felt a bit outside of the joke. Then he challenged me to a game of pool. I was sure he'd be some form of a shark, given that he was in there all the time, but I played him anyway, and I beat him. I have never played pool at all yet I beat him.


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 71696


Manter...did you go to BSO? I saw this and thought of you. It's on the fence by the fire station so perhaps based inside next to here. 

Posted in WN thread too.


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

Not sure if it's TH really but anyway, my daughter just told me that Hillside Gardens will be no more. Hitherfield school does lots of activities there; I used the one o'clock club up there which pretty much saved my life when I first had my baby. It's a beautiful green space in amongst lots of housing so perfect for the surrounding area. A place where older kids can go and play safely without their parents. 

 The school councillor told the kids that it's been sold it off to build flats.   Nothing new there then. Any further info welcome.


----------



## technical (May 22, 2015)

I doubt that anyone would get planning permission for flats on green space


----------



## Fingers (May 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Not sure if it's TH really but anyway, my daughter just told me that Hillside Gardens will be no more. Hitherfield school does lots of activities there; I used the one o'clock club up there which pretty much saved my life when I first had my baby. It's a beautiful green space in amongst lots of housing so perfect for the surrounding area. A place where older kids can go and play safely without their parents.
> 
> The school councillor told the kids that it's been sold it off to build flats.   Nothing new there then. Any further info welcome.



Oh FFS. I like Hillside Gardens.  Is nothing safe from Lambeth?


----------



## clandestino (May 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Not sure if it's TH really but anyway, my daughter just told me that Hillside Gardens will be no more. Hitherfield school does lots of activities there; I used the one o'clock club up there which pretty much saved my life when I first had my baby. It's a beautiful green space in amongst lots of housing so perfect for the surrounding area. A place where older kids can go and play safely without their parents.
> 
> The school councillor told the kids that it's been sold it off to build flats.   Nothing new there then. Any further info welcome.



I can't believe this. I use Hillside all the time. I was there for the sports day on Sunday. I'm sure someone would have said something about a sell-off then. I really hope this isn't true. 

Is there a bat signal we can shine to get someone from the South London Press to this thread?


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

clandestino said:


> I can't believe this. I use Hillside all the time. I was there for the sports day on Sunday. I'm sure someone would have said something about a sell-off then. I really hope this isn't true.
> 
> Is there a bat signal we can shine to get someone from the South London Press to this thread?


Perhaps. I know someone that might be able to find out. 

I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have told the school kids if it wasn't true.


----------



## clandestino (May 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Perhaps. I know someone that might be able to find out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have told the school kids if it wasn't true.



Who told them? You say a school councillor but what's that? At our school, the school councillors are the kids. I wouldn't believe them...


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

I just looked on friends of hillside gardens website and there's no mention so I'm hoping my daughter got it wrong. I have emailed them anyway.


----------



## clandestino (May 22, 2015)

technical said:


> I doubt that anyone would get planning permission for flats on green space



I agree. Also Lambeth have a commitment to health and fitness, and closing a park which promotes a wide range of sport - as shown by the sports weekend - runs directly against that. They've only just installed the outdoor gym and table tennis table there - within the last year or so anyway - not the kind of thing you do if you're selling off the space. 

I also think that if they were to close Hillside, they'd run up against all the rich folks who live in Kingsmead and Lanercost and who use the park to play tennis, and it's probably more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

I'm at a loss as to why my girl mentioned it. I know she's only 8 but she sounded very matter of fact when she told me. I'll do some more digging. 

Didn't want to panic anyone but thought it might have been something others knew about. The fact they don't is maybe a good sign?


----------



## clandestino (May 22, 2015)

I think there would have been an application made to change the use of the space to allow for building flats, and then a protest, before a sale. There's been nothing of that sort and no sign of it on the HIllside website, so hopefully that means it's not happening. 

Maybe the mix up is with the funding? If Hillside lost its funding, then maybe it would have to close, and then perhaps it would be offered up for development...and I guess there will be cuts this year. So possibly someone was talking about that?


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

clandestino said:


> I think there would have been an application made to change the use of the space to allow for building flats, and then a protest, before a sale. There's been nothing of that sort and no sign of it on the HIllside website, so hopefully that means it's not happening.
> 
> Maybe the mix up is with the funding? If Hillside lost its funding, then maybe it would have to close, and then perhaps it would be offered up for development...and I guess there will be cuts this year. So possibly someone was talking about that?



I feel like I should have done some research before posting! Have you looked on the Lambeth planning portal?


----------



## Fingers (May 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I feel like I should have done some research before posting! Have you looked on the Lambeth planning portal?



I have been chained to the gates since 7:51am!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2015)

There has been a lot of concern over funding for Hillside - I think I posted about it last year - but I would be astounded if that were true tbh...

eta.. we were also there for the sports thing - also I've not had any panicked alerts from anyone - including Hillside 1 o'clock club, heard nothing from Hitherfield.

I think they'd have a HELL of a fight if they tried to do that - there's not a lot of park for quite a while after Hillside.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2015)

On the Friends website - only updated 4 days ago - they're having a meeting about becoming a cooperative..

"The date of our next meeting is Monday 1st June, St Simon and St Jude’s Hall, 7.30 -9.00pm Adgenda – update on progress in becoming a cooperative park – round up of Green Flag event and sports weekend – AoB As always this meeting is open to all and great chance to meet people, find our more about our work and maybe put your name down to help in the future. For those of you who like to plan even further ahead the meetings following that will be on.. Tuesday 8th September and Thursday 26th November All meeting are from 7.30-9pm at St Simon and St Jude Church Hall, Hillside Road. The hall is down the side of the church."

could it be that the rumour was - if we don't support the park and get involved in this funding dispute we *could* lose it to flats...?


----------



## clandestino (May 22, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> could it be that the rumour was - if we don't support the park and get involved in this funding dispute we *could* lose it to flats...?



Yes, that makes sense. And that's broadly what the big banner that was up in Hillside last year said too...


----------



## GypsyWings (May 22, 2015)

Anyone know any Pilates classes in the area?


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Anyone know any Pilates classes in the area?


Here you go:

http://www.theshala.co.uk

On Chestnut Road.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 22, 2015)

Does anyone know if The Dr Fish Spa Experience shop is ever open, or what it actually does.

If I ever formed a pub rock band, I would now call it The Dr Fish Spa Experience, though.


----------



## discobastard (May 22, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Does anyone know if The Dr Fish Spa Experience shop is ever open, or what it actually does.
> 
> If I ever formed a pub rock band, I would now call it The Dr Fish Spa Experience, though.


I've seen it open in the evenings occasionally. They do 'Saladmaster' diet demonstrations. It's basically a pyramid selling franchise thing. 

Sadly no fish and no spa


----------



## ohmyliver (May 22, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Sadly no fish and no spa





I like to imagine that Dr F Spa looks a little like (eta: I know that's Dr Teeth from the Muppets, but..)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I've seen it open in the evenings occasionally. They do 'Saladmaster' diet demonstrations. It's basically a pyramid selling franchise thing.
> 
> Sadly no fish and no spa



There was a fish spa there once....but not for long...


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There was a fish spa there once....but not for long...


Did you go to get your corns bitten owf?


----------



## discobastard (May 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There was a fish spa there once....but not for long...


Did it ever actually open for business? As I recall they put all the tanks in, then there was a health scare about them and they closed down before any fish got near any feet.


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Did it ever actually open for business? As I recall they put all the tanks in, then there was a health scare about them and they closed down before any fish got near any feet.



I definately saw people having their hard skin bitten off. Pretty gross IMO.


----------



## discobastard (May 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I definately saw people having their hard skin bitten off. Pretty gross IMO.


Poor fish.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Did it ever actually open for business? As I recall they put all the tanks in, then there was a health scare about them and they closed down before any fish got near any feet.



yep....did open...for a really short time...


----------



## Fingers (May 22, 2015)

Was it a it of a god fearing place as well? Seem to remember a load of Christian books and leaflets in the window


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Was it a it of a god fearing place as well? Seem to remember a load of Christian books and leaflets in the window



Still are some 'godly' signs about the place...


----------



## Manter (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, it's def some sort of Christian brainwashing thing too. They have posters up about learning to cook. God knows what actually goes on in there


----------



## Maharani (May 22, 2015)

Manter said:


> Yeah, it's def some sort of Christian brainwashing thing too. They have posters up about learning to cook. God knows what actually goes on in there


God


----------



## Smick (May 22, 2015)

They did Christian t-shirts.

Someone came round our door recently trying to sell a steamer and were from the Dr Fish Spa.

My wife agreed with all her points about steaming but we already have a steamer. The seller seemed unable to accept this.

I've been past the shop and they're doing sales meetings; clapping and whooping inanely while some manager hands out an award to someone who has sold the most steamers door-to-door.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2015)

steaming cunts. I shit 'em.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting a steamer, it's the law of unintended consequences; get fit, you start eating fruit, ditch the junk but I've never been big on vegetables. they caused a lot of rows over the dinner table when I was a boy but anyway I'm prepared to give them another go, the vegetables that is.
Has anyone bought a cheap one in Argos that that could recommend?


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2015)

I bought a Cleveland a while back. Very good quality, highly recommended.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2015)

Lovely, that was so weak it deserved a response that required an edit.


----------



## Sister Midnight (May 23, 2015)

Ooh gonzo journalism. Inside Dr Fish / Godly pyramid scheme....


----------



## ohmyliver (May 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Not sure if it's TH really but anyway, my daughter just told me that Hillside Gardens will be no more. Hitherfield school does lots of activities there; I used the one o'clock club up there which pretty much saved my life when I first had my baby. It's a beautiful green space in amongst lots of housing so perfect for the surrounding area. A place where older kids can go and play safely without their parents.
> 
> The school councillor told the kids that it's been sold it off to build flats.   Nothing new there then. Any further info welcome.


Seriously? Can you get any more information?  That's f*cking terrible news, I love that park so much, especially in the spring.  It became a surrogate garden when my daughter was very little when we lived on Mount Nod Road, we use the play area still (especially because you can see the trains going to Streatham Hill which my daughter loves.


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

They're playing quite an uncommon Cure song in the Co-op .


----------



## Greebo (May 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They're playing quite an uncommon Cure song in the Co-op .


Which one was it?


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Which one was it?


Pictures of you.


----------



## Smick (May 23, 2015)

I went to the barber beside Saffron this morning and it was shut. I ended up walking to Haircut Sir and enjoyed the experience. I don't think I'll give the Tulse Hill guys another chance.


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> I went to the barber beside Saffron this morning and it was shut. I ended up walking to Haircut Sir and enjoyed the experience. I don't think I'll give the Tulse Hill guys another chance.



Why not?


----------



## editor (May 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> I ended up walking to Haircut Sir and enjoyed the experience. I don't think I'll give the Tulse Hill guys another chance.


I like their shop's frontage very much indeed.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 23, 2015)

Aaand according to Friends of Hillside Gardens Park it's not true,  it's had it's funding cut, but it's not been sold off to developers just yet.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> I went to the barber beside Saffron this morning and it was shut. I ended up walking to Haircut Sir and enjoyed the experience. I don't think I'll give the Tulse Hill guys another chance.


Yeah. I like them, even if their prices have gone up (to £7!).


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Aaand according to Friends of Hillside Gardens Park it's not true,  it's had it's funding cut, but it's not been sold off to developers just yet.


I think you're right. It was just strange that my daughter would bring it up. Although she's wee she doesn't usually make stuff up!

I might speak to the school after half term to see if they can shed some light on it.


----------



## discobastard (May 23, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Yeah. I like them, even if their prices have gone up (to £7!).


I used to live on Gibson St in Glasgow. There was a barber there that had a sign in the window saying 'Haircut £4. Long hair extra.' I would have loved to have seen the arguments at the till as they tried to agree on how much hair had been cut. 

£7 is a very good price for a haircut. But I guess it depends what they are doing. A buzz cut should be cheap, but when I used to have a shaved head, even though it sounds like an easy thing to do I found there were a lot of barbers that could fuck it up.


----------



## Smick (May 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Why not?


Because I have been going to Haircut Sir for at least five years, thought id try something else out and it didn't work. My hair takes no styling anyway. When it's long it goes curly, when it's short it stands on end. I don't think anyone is going to do a bad or a good job. And when I went to HS today, I brought my little son with me and the guy in there was really friendly to him. 

So I guess it's a mixture of feeling let down by the TH guys and getting good service off Haircut Sir.


----------



## Maharani (May 24, 2015)

I cut men's hair. Come see me in me office for free.


----------



## Smick (May 24, 2015)

Do you have hedge clippers to get through my eyebrows?


----------



## Sister Midnight (May 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They're playing quite an uncommon Cure song in the Co-op .


Down to gothic Clarke Kent maybe??


----------



## Greebo (May 24, 2015)

Smick said:


> Do you have hedge clippers to get through my eyebrows?


VP runs grade 5 clippers over his eyebrows, if that's any help.


----------



## Maharani (May 24, 2015)

I do heads and backs for some men, never faces though. Although saying that I always clip eyebrows and ear fuzz...


----------



## wjh (May 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> yep....did open...for a really short time...



Yep, I saw people in there with their feet in fish tanks.  Not sure what the fish were doing but they didn't look impressed by the feet.


----------



## discobastard (May 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I do heads and backs for some men, never faces though. Although saying that I always clip eyebrows and ear fuzz...


Ear fuzz is quite a speciality. I love the Turkish barbers that do it with a flame. 

Was quite disconcerting the first time. Tried it myself with a cigarette lighter and proper burnt my ear.


----------



## Fingers (May 25, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Ear fuzz is quite a speciality. I love the Turkish barbers that do it with a flame.
> 
> Was quite disconcerting the first time. Tried it myself with a cigarette lighter and proper burnt my ear.



The place by the alleyway to Tulse Hill Station does ear fuzz if anyone needs to get their ear fuzz sorted.


----------



## Maharani (May 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The place by the alleyway to Tulse Hill Station does ear fuzz if anyone needs to get their ear fuzz sorted.


The lady in there is proper scary.


----------



## Fingers (May 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The lady in there is proper scary.



Only ever had a bloke chop my hair in there, do you mean the one next to the COOP?  She scares me a bit


----------



## Smick (May 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Only ever had a bloke chop my hair in there, do you mean the one next to the COOP?  She scares me a bit


I heard in the last year that the lady who owns that hairdressers was very ill. I'm can't really remember the details but I think she had to pack the hairdressing in.


----------



## Maharani (May 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Only ever had a bloke chop my hair in there, do you mean the one next to the COOP?  She scares me a bit


Both! I went into the one next to coop with my girl once, never again. 

She was referring to people with mental health issues as 'nutters' and generally just putting people down. My girl and I were just looking at one another in disdain. Not a nice experience. It also took THREE people to cut my hair. Bizarre.


----------



## GypsyWings (May 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.theshala.co.uk
> 
> On Chestnut Road.


Thanks. Going to my second class there tonight.


----------



## GypsyWings (May 26, 2015)

Smick said:


> I heard in the last year that the lady who owns that hairdressers was very ill. I'm can't really remember the details but I think she had to pack the hairdressing in.


She died couple of months back


----------



## Maharani (May 26, 2015)

Really? I feel bad now. I want wondered why I hadn't seen her for a while.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 26, 2015)

It's a shame she dyed...

Sorry...died.


----------



## Smick (May 26, 2015)

Ah dear, that's a pity. My mother in law used to call in for a hair doo when she'd visit us.


----------



## Maharani (May 26, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a shame she dyed...
> 
> Sorry...died.


oh my...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 26, 2015)

you gotta get yer laughs where you can around here...


----------



## Badar Whitehart (May 29, 2015)

I wish they sold grapefruits at Coop.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2015)

They're under the counter. Ask Clark, he'll sort you out. He has Kumquat too, but you gotta know the password to get those.


----------



## Fingers (May 29, 2015)

Indeed. They fell foul of the legal high ban but Clark has contacts in the underworld.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2015)

His is the fruit dealer's dealer of choice...

...he sorted me a proper ripe Rambutan a while back.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2015)

Steer clear of his horned cucumber though. Nothing good comes from that.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 29, 2015)

I _finally _met Clark last night - he really is like Clark Kent - same lovely twinkle in his eyes.  Plus he's my lucky Co Op person now because he checked my lottery ticket and I won £25!  WOOHOO!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2015)

He is the goth god of shopping aisles...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2015)

He dresses like this as the weekend


----------



## Badar Whitehart (May 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They're under the counter. Ask Clark, he'll sort you out. He has Kumquat too, but you gotta know the password to get those.


Haha thank you, I'll try again today.


----------



## Smick (May 29, 2015)

Norwood Travel has returned as a hair/beauty salon!


----------



## Fingers (May 30, 2015)

Smick said:


> Norwood Travel has returned as a hair/beauty salon!


You can still book flights in there whilst having your nails done.

I like shops like that. I one went to a barbers which doubled as a pet shop in Buenos Aires. There were rabbits running around all.


----------



## Fingers (May 30, 2015)

Oh and the White Hart was open!  I was tempted to drop in for a quick half whilst my smalls span round in the laundrette but I could not cope with sitting.


----------



## Maharani (May 30, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He dresses like this as the weekend


I wonder if our Clarke is that ripped under his uniform...


----------



## Smick (May 30, 2015)

I'm thinking of some pizza tonight. I'm either going to go for Godfathers or else London Pizza, in between Ibrahim's and The White Hart.

Does anyone know which is better? I'm expecting Godfathers to be more expensive, is it worth it?


Also, the wife likes pepperoni. Do London do pepperoni? I know that Appetite Kebab do no pork products, so Hawaiian pizzas have turkey with the pineapple instead of ham.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 30, 2015)

Can you call it a Hawaiian if it doesn't have ham on it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 30, 2015)

I like Godfather....much better than London pizza for a start...

Noticed the new italian is doing £5.99 takeaway deal on pizzas


----------



## Smick (May 30, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I like Godfather....much better than London pizza for a start...
> 
> Noticed the new italian is doing £5.99 takeaway deal on pizzas


I'll give them a go. It has taken quite a bit of work to find them on google as I didn't know the name.


----------



## Smick (May 30, 2015)

The Casa Degli Amici pizza was beautiful. £6 for a pepperoni pizza. £1.45 for some below average, but generously portioned, chips. I think I met the girl who your son had the eye for Nanker. Lithuanian?


----------



## discobastard (May 30, 2015)

[QUO TE="Smick, post: 13923169, member: 46194"]The Casa Degli Amici pizza was beautiful. £6 for a pepperoni pizza. £1.45 for some below average, but generously portioned, chips. I think I met the girl who your son had the eye for Nanker. Lithuanian?[/QUOTE]
Good to know Smick. That's tomorrow night's dinner sorted


----------



## Smick (May 30, 2015)

Two adults and one five year old eating the pizza and we had one slice left over, so it's a decent pizza at that price.

The restaurant was entirely empty though. Saturday evening at 8ish. I felt bad for them.


----------



## Fingers (May 31, 2015)

Smick said:


> Two adults and one five year old eating the pizza and we had one slice left over, so it's a decent pizza at that price.
> 
> The restaurant was entirely empty though. Saturday evening at 8ish. I felt bad for them.



If it was good we should spread the word here and to our friends here and elsewhere.  How much did you spend?


----------



## Smick (May 31, 2015)

It was £7.44. I was a bit surprised to get a price ending in 4 so the chips must have been £1.45.

I'll definitely be getting from them again and we will go to eat in as well, but hopefully won't be the only people in there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2015)

Smick said:


> The Casa Degli Amici pizza was beautiful. £6 for a pepperoni pizza. £1.45 for some below average, but generously portioned, chips. I think I met the girl who your son had the eye for Nanker. Lithuanian?



Yep


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2015)

If being the most peaceful place to have a drink in Tulse Hill is any kind of accolade....then the White Hart wins hands down.

Not sure how it will ever pick up.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

This piece of seemingly pointless Tulse Hill  street furniture had myself and Scutta baffled but we worked it out in the end.....


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> This piece of seemingly pointless Tulse Hill  street furniture had myself and Scutta baffled but we worked it out in the end.....
> 
> View attachment 72163


No pavement under the bridge?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

There is but not until quite a way over the other side. Hence the initial confusion


----------



## Maharani (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> There is but not until quite a way over the other side. Hence the initial confusion


Is that on leigham veil?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is that on leigham veil?



it is indeed


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

Not sure if we can claim this one or we can blame it on the Herne Hill lot.  Norwood Road.... a bit of a grey area


----------



## Maharani (Jun 1, 2015)

I think I'd do well in a Tulse hill landmark trivia quiz...


----------



## Maharani (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Not sure if we can claim this one or we can blame it on the Herne Hill lot.  Norwood Road.... a bit of a grey area
> 
> View attachment 72164


Holy fuck. That's just stupid. It's got to be HH.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Not sure if we can claim this one or we can blame it on the Herne Hill lot.  Norwood Road.... a bit of a grey area
> 
> View attachment 72164


Love that pic!


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Holy fuck. That's just stupid. It's got to be HH.



Absolutely!


----------



## Maharani (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Not sure if we can claim this one or we can blame it on the Herne Hill lot.  Norwood Road.... a bit of a grey area
> 
> View attachment 72164


When does the concreting programme begin Fingers?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Love that pic!



I like the fact that they have tried to sneak one into their neighbour's wheelie bin (who are probably Tulse Hill residents)


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> When does the concreting programme begin Fingers?



I have the bulldozers booked for when you return to Blighty so you can join in. Concreting next week.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I have the bulldozers booked for when you return to Blighty so you can join in. Concreting next week.


I'll make myself available...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Not sure if we can claim this one or we can blame it on the Herne Hill lot.  Norwood Road.... a bit of a grey area
> 
> View attachment 72164



I've always thought those wheelie bins could be a tad bigger...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'll make myself available...



You are in charge of the dynamite!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers - that photo is hilarious!  Love it!  I just cycled past there 30 mins ago and didn't even notice...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 1, 2015)

editor said:


> No pavement under the bridge?



exactly this.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Fingers - that photo is hilarious!  Love it!  I just cycled past there 30 mins ago and didn't even notice...



It was actually taken last summer .


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> It was actually taken last summer .



oh that would explain it then.. I wasn't wearing my time travel glasses today.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Not sure if we can claim this one or we can blame it on the Herne Hill lot.  Norwood Road.... a bit of a grey area
> 
> View attachment 72164


 
Heh - think that's over the road from me - Herne Hill postcode. Tulse Hill ambience (nearer anyway)

Does the effort to bin rather than dump on the pavement point to minor gentrification? (Not quite at the call the council and pay for disposal level)


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Heh - think that's over the road from me - Herne Hill postcode. Tulse Hill ambience (nearer anyway)
> 
> Does the effort to bin rather than dump on the pavement point to minor gentrification? (Not quite at the call the council and pay for disposal level)



It was bang opposite Bello Close


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jun 1, 2015)

Ah so slightly more Herne Hill than us- Hernia Hillier if you like - and yet no classier.


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Not sure if we can claim this one or we can blame it on the Herne Hill lot.  Norwood Road.... a bit of a grey area
> 
> View attachment 72164


LOL... On a semi related note I picked up yesterday up a nice looking Welsh dresser piece of furniture that had been left on the pavement on Trinity Rd. Nothing wrong with it. A couple of years ago we picked up a lovely coffee table on Norwood Rd that had nothing much wrong with it either. Crazy the stuff people throw out...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> LOL... On a semi related note I picked up yesterday up a nice looking Welsh dresser piece of furniture that had been left on the pavement on Trinity Rd. Nothing wrong with it. A couple of years ago we picked up a lovely coffee table on Norwood Rd that had nothing much wrong with it either. Crazy the stuff people throw out...



Most of my furniture is scavenged. Sunday evenings are a good time to go hunting


----------



## Maharani (Jun 1, 2015)

My ex found a beautiful g plan table on Brixton hill which I coveted. Bastard got that as well on the separation.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jun 2, 2015)

T & P said:


> LOL... On a semi related note I picked up yesterday up a nice looking Welsh dresser piece of furniture that had been left on the pavement on Trinity Rd. Nothing wrong with it. A couple of years ago we picked up a lovely coffee table on Norwood Rd that had nothing much wrong with it either. Crazy the stuff people throw out...


Think I saw that - Slightly damaged legs?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 2, 2015)

Some actual tittle tattle here...

Consultation meetings for the gyratory this weekend:

http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=4b128fc981b73e6ea80b89cac&id=10c1bddd4b&e=37c08e446e

Also a neighbour told me of a rumour that the Feast people want to do a Saturday market on Station Approach.

Lastly, got a postcard from the White Hart today advertising its wares and offering 2for1 cocktails with the flyer.. the cocktails are supposed to be a fiver Monday-Sunday according to the flyer.


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Think I saw that - Slightly damaged legs?


Yes. The broken off pieces were inside the unit, though, so it's already looking much better after a bit of TLC...


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Some actual tittle tattle here...
> 
> Consultation meetings for the gyratory this weekend:
> 
> ...



Even though I wish we could get rid of the one-ways system, that gyratory deals with such a busy junction of busy routes, my head hurts just to think how improve for pedestrians whilst making it more fluid (i.e. less jam-prone) for road traffic. Good luck to those in charge of proposals.


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2015)

By the way, did anyone else hear someone honking for nearly 10 minutes solid just before 1 am last night? I could hear it in the distance though I don't know what direction it was coming from. After going on forever I heard several (presumably police) sirens zoom past.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jun 2, 2015)

No but have earplugs in anyway to drown out the neighbours constant alarm...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 3, 2015)

T & P said:


> By the way, did anyone else hear someone honking for nearly 10 minutes solid just before 1 am last night? I could hear it in the distance though I don't know what direction it was coming from. After going on forever I heard several (presumably police) sirens zoom past.



Never heard that but some bloke was going at it with a chainsaw at 1am in the morning that same night.  There were high winds and I think a tree had come down somewhere around Christchurch Road, but I could not be bothered getting out of bed for a nosy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2015)

There was also police some other emergency service prowling up and down Palace Road about 1am....saw the lights through the curtians. No sirens. Cane by a few times....


----------



## T & P (Jun 3, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There was also police some other emergency service prowling up and down Palace Road about 1am....saw the lights through the curtians. No sirens. Cane by a few times....


I heard them and thought was related to the person sitting on their car's horn. Everything stopped at the same time so maybe it was.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jun 4, 2015)

Maybe tree landed on car causing horn?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 4, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Maybe tree landed on car causing horn?



Never gives me the horn.


----------



## RareBird (Jun 4, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Maybe tree landed on car causing horn?



Morning wood?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok so Agent Sparrow and I are heading to the newish Italian shortly to get fed and give them some much needed custom. Will report back.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Tulse Hill Riveria!  

Food good and reasonably priced. Very friendly service. Full on fight drama at the pizza place across the road as we ate our puddings.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd like to try a pizza next time


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2015)

Which one is that poptyping, Agent Sparrow?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 5, 2015)

Manter said:


> Which one is that poptyping, Agent Sparrow?



del aglio I assume... now doing pizzas by the metre according to the board outside.. various reviews on this thread - we went for Mothering Sunday.


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2015)

Cool, thx, massively behind/out of touch at the moment! We may go tomorrow.....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 6, 2015)

Manter the pasta sauce was ok. It was arrabiatta but not spicy enough and a bit too sweet for me. But for £7 can't complain I suppose.  The service was very friendly though. I have a feeling the pizzas are delicious. They looked and smelt it.


----------



## Smick (Jun 6, 2015)

Really good pizza. And garlic bread.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 6, 2015)

Regarding starters the deep fried goat's cheese was lush. Bruschetta a little disappointing but makes up for it with ample portion sizes. 

The calzone pizza is massive!


----------



## Smick (Jun 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> del aglio I assume.


I don't actually know what the name is, but I'm sure it's not that. I think they've made a mistake giving it an unrememberable name. I had a terrible time trying to find it on google to get their number to order food for collection.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 6, 2015)

Smick said:


> I don't actually know what the name is, but I'm sure it's not that. I think they've made a mistake giving it an unrememberable name. I had a terrible time trying to find it on google to get their number to order food for collection.



is it casa del'aglio?  I know what you mean.. I always struggle with it despite passing it several times a day...

in fact.. searching back to my review on this very thread I couldn't remember the name even having been there that day...


----------



## Smick (Jun 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> is it casa del'aglio?


I don't think so. Casa deglio amici maybe. We all know what and where it is but not what it's called.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 6, 2015)

Smick said:


> I don't think so. Casa deglio amici maybe. We all know what and where it is but not what it's called.



oh yeah.. that sounds familiar too except it would be casa degli amici I think if it _is_ that name (sorry for the slight pedantry) ...  just googled and found they're looking for a sous-chef/waitress on gumtree but still not what the name is...


----------



## Smick (Jun 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> oh yeah.. that sounds familiar too except it would be casa degli amici I think if it _is_ that name (sorry for the slight pedantry) ...  just googled and found they're looking for a sous-chef/waitress on gumtree but still not what the name is...


It was you who put the glio in my head. Is degli the Italian equivalent to the French 'des'?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 6, 2015)

Smick said:


> I don't actually know what the name is, but I'm sure it's not that. I think they've made a mistake giving it an unrememberable name. I had a terrible time trying to find it on google to get their number to order food for collection.


Slight car row last night because I could not find the number for my girlfriend's favorite dirty pizza place Pizza Door, on Google whilst she was driving.

Turns out it was Pizza d'Or.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 6, 2015)

Smick said:


> It was you who put the glio in my head. Is degli the Italian equivalent to the French 'des'?



yeah.. it's masculine plural before a vowel (although Italian isn't really my language).


----------



## Smick (Jun 6, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Slight car row last night because I could not find the number for my girlfriend's favorite dirty pizza place Pizza Door, on Google whilst she was driving.
> 
> Turns out it was Pizza d'Or.


I was in the Savoy hotel and in comes Tom Jones and a friend and sits at the table beside us. Tom gets mineral water and his friend tells Tom he can't remember the name of his beer the previous night and Tom tells him. I kept an ear out for what he'd had, thinking I'd order the same, and when the waitress came, I asked for a bottle of langoustine. There was a piano going in the background and the waitress didn't hear me properly because she came back with the same drink as Tom's mate, a bottle of Anchor Steam.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 6, 2015)

Smick said:


> I was in the Savoy hotel and in comes Tom Jones and a friend and sits at the table beside us. Tom gets mineral water and his friend tells Tom he can't remember the name of his beer the previous night and Tom tells him. I kept an ear out for what he'd had, thinking I'd order the same, and when the waitress came, I asked for a bottle of langoustine. There was a piano going in the background and the waitress didn't hear me properly because she came back with the same drink as Tom's mate, a bottle of Anchor Steam.


WTFs a bottle of langoustine? I thought langoustine was like a prawn or scampi...


----------



## Maharani (Jun 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> oh yeah.. that sounds familiar too except it would be casa degli amici I think if it _is_ that name (sorry for the slight pedantry) ...  just googled and found they're looking for a sous-chef/waitress on gumtree but still not what the name is...



*La Casa Degli*
Restaurant - Italian in West NorwoodView others nearby
Add review
196  Norwood RoadWest Norwood
London SE27 9AU View on map
Or Call 118 119




Hope that clears it up and the image clearly imprints the name in our minds...


----------



## Smick (Jun 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> WTFs a bottle of langoustine? I thought langoustine was like a prawn or scampi...


I think it is, but I couldn't hear what they were saying. The beer cost me about 8 fucking quid so I didn't want to confess to cluelessness. My wife was drinking some cocktail which probably cost me £12.

Do you think you could ever confuse those two words? To be fair, Anchor doesn't really go with Steam.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think it is, but I couldn't hear what they were saying. The beer cost me about 8 fucking quid so I didn't want to confess to cluelessness. My wife was drinking some cocktail which probably cost me £12.
> 
> Do you think you could ever confuse those two words? To be fair, Anchor doesn't really go with Steam.


You could have got that in Tescos for about £1.75 a few years ago when they had a wide range of ales. The bottle size was 12 oz - just over ½ pint. Probably what you had in the Savoy I guess.


----------



## Smick (Jun 6, 2015)

CH1 said:


> You could have got that in Tescos for about £1.75 a few years ago when they had a wide range of ales. The bottle size was 12 oz - just over ½ pint. Probably what you had in the Savoy I guess.


Something like that. I had managed to get two free VIP tickets to V festival so I flogged them off on gumtree, for less than the face value of non VIP may I add, and my wife and I went into town for dinner with the money. She had been watching a fly on the wall about the Savoy and wanted to go in, so we did. And although I had come upon some ££ very easily, and had blown a lot already in an expensive restaurant, the Savoy's pricing had a particular sting.


----------



## Manter (Jun 7, 2015)

Is there a west norwood thread? Anyway, am going to randomly put it here: dance themed feast, with flamenco and all sorts in the next two hours. Some really good music, plus it's sunny  

They do need to sort out their food bit though, already epic queues by 11.30...


----------



## Greebo (Jun 7, 2015)

Smick said:


> <snip> Do you think you could ever confuse those two words? To be fair, Anchor doesn't really go with Steam.


The rhythm and the vowel sounds are very similar, so they'd be very easy to muddle up when surrounded by the accoustic equivalent of alphabet soup.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 7, 2015)

Walked past the Hart at 7pm last night and 6pm tonight.....not one person in there....

I really don't want the place to close and become something other than a pub, but I'm fearing it is likely to close again soon. I still also have a sneaking suspicion that some kind of property deal is looming which will take it out of action for good and it will become flats....which will be a shame...


----------



## Maharani (Jun 7, 2015)

Is anyone lying awake as I am by the horrendous noise which I can only imagine is coming from TH station? I live really, really close to it. Sounds like tipper trucks and general building noise. I wasn't warned of this by NR. Anyone know anything?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 8, 2015)

The perils of railway dwelling. I used to live backing on to the railway in Loughborough Junction and they used to do the Sunday night maintenance work and keep me awake all night. Happened about twice a year and a massive pain in the backside!


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jun 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is anyone lying awake as I am by the horrendous noise which I can only imagine is coming from TH station? I live really, really close to it. Sounds like tipper trucks and general building noise. I wasn't warned of this by NR. Anyone know anything?


Sorry, that was me. Chronic diarrhoea. I was up all night!


----------



## Maharani (Jun 8, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Sorry, that was me. Chronic diarrhoea. I was up all night!


Well it was certainly coming from your direction Cartoon Man


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 9, 2015)

Hopeful advertising at the Hart...

'We aint got a garden....but we got shade'


----------



## Fingers (Jun 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Hopeful advertising at the Hart...
> 
> 'We aint got a garden....but we got shade'
> 
> View attachment 72517


----------



## Maharani (Jun 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Hopeful advertising at the Hart...
> 
> 'We aint got a garden....but we got shade'
> 
> View attachment 72517


That's actually made me feel a bit sad for them...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 9, 2015)

Sucker


----------



## Maharani (Jun 9, 2015)

They shoulda drawn one of Delboy's umbrellas for shade...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 9, 2015)

They dont do poor people at the hart anymore


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh bless 'em. That's so bad it's good


----------



## Maharani (Jun 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They dont do poor people at the hart anymore


Or anyone at all for that matter...


----------



## Smick (Jun 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They dont do poor people at the hart anymore


I've never really had the money to go to pubs regularly, but I'm not poor. I bet they'd fucking love me if I went, but I can't afford their services. I just show up every two months or so to observe. £1.25 for 660ml of San Miguel is my local.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2015)

I heard there was the grand total of 2 people in the Hart tonight.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 10, 2015)

There was about 8 around 8pm...some eating.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2015)

Dawgs in the shade...


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a girls' micro scooter to give away if anyone needs for their beloved or knows someone that wants one; it's in perfect nick. I was planning on another baby at some point in the future but by then they'll probably have Back to the Future type hover scooters...PM me if you want it.


----------



## Smick (Jun 10, 2015)

Is it the smallest one? With the single wheel at the back? I'm looking for the next size up with the double wheel at the back.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2015)

Smick said:


> Is it the smallest one? With the single wheel at the back? I'm looking for the next size up with the double wheel at the back.


Afraid so...I got it for her 3rd birthday I think, we had some fun times on that scooter...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I have a girls' micro scooter to give away if anyone needs for their beloved or knows someone that wants one; it's in perfect nick. I was planning on another baby at some point in the future but by then they'll probably have Back to the Future type hover scooters...PM me if you want it.



Try posting here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/forums/recycle-your-stuff.65/


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Try posting here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/forums/recycle-your-stuff.65/


Ta


----------



## Smick (Jun 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Afraid so...I got it for her 3rd birthday I think, we had some fun times on that scooter...


Yeah, my daughter is on that type but it's too small for her now. The next size up is £100 and there never seems to be any deals on them.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2015)

Smick said:


> Yeah, my daughter is on that type but it's too small for her now. The next size up is £100 and there never seems to be any deals on them.


I wonder why...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

Think Clarks had a promotion. Working in a shirt and tie today....won't be long before that boy's a branch manager.

He'll make us all proud one day!


----------



## Fingers (Jun 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Think Clarks had a promotion. Working in a shirt and tie today....won't be long before that boy's a branch manager.
> 
> He'll make us all proud one day!



I was in there this afternoon and a mother and her young daughter were on a shop lifting spree (is everyone on a shop lifting spree in there?) tight in front of the cashiers.  One of the cashiers called over the security guard to stop them but he could not be even slightly arsed and let them bugger off with their ill gotten games.

I would say around 30-40% of the times I go in there, there is some grand theft going on.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

That little security fella ask me to take my hood off....


----------



## Maharani (Jun 11, 2015)

Hug a hoodie.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I was in there this afternoon and a mother and her young daughter were on a shop lifting spree (is everyone on a shop lifting spree in there?) tight in front of the cashiers.  One of the cashiers called over the security guard to stop them but he could not be even slightly arsed and let them bugger off with their ill gotten games.
> 
> I would say around 30-40% of the times I go in there, there is some grand theft going on.


Never noticed such things.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

People are always on the rob in there.......and hardly try to hide the fact


----------



## Maharani (Jun 11, 2015)

Normally blokes wearing hoodies...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

Not especially...


----------



## Maharani (Jun 11, 2015)

I'll do a test tomorrow and wear a hoodie and see if they ask me not to.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jun 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'll do a test tomorrow and wear a hoodie and see if they ask me not to.


Better still, wear a stripey jumper, a little black mask, and carry a sack marked 'SWAG'.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 13, 2015)

Some enterprising individual is tagging dogshit on Palace Road. 

Might start doing that with the rubbish all over the pavement in my road.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 13, 2015)

discobastard said:


> View attachment 72699
> Some enterprising individual is tagging dogshit on Palace Road.
> 
> Might start doing that with the rubbish all over the pavement in my road.



Not guilty!


----------



## Smick (Jun 13, 2015)

I was wondering what was beneath the paint!


----------



## Maharani (Jun 13, 2015)

I can hear that 'rave' in brockwell park from my house. I'm glad I didn't need to pay to go. Sounds shiiiiiiit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 17, 2015)

Aside from dog shit tagging, anything happening in Tulse Hill? I'm in Transylvania right now...and home feels a long way away...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Aside from dog shit tagging, anything happening in Tulse Hill? I'm in Transylvania right now...and home feels a long way away...



No it is a bit dull at the moment, it is sunny and warm though. Enjoy your trip, suppose to be an amazing place


----------



## ringo (Jun 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Aside from dog shit tagging, anything happening in Tulse Hill? I'm in Transylvania right now...and home feels a long way away...



The street drinkers were having a mass shouty argument at the edible bus stop. There is still nothing to eat at the edible bus stop.


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2015)

Tina formerly of the Co-op is the new White Hart's landlady.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> Tina formerly of the Co-op is the new White Hart's landlady.



You can now stand but if you even think of smoking outside........


----------



## Maharani (Jun 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> Tina formerly of the Co-op is the new White Hart's landlady.


Now that would be something.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> You can now stand but if you even think of smoking outside........


Smoking full stop


----------



## Maharani (Jun 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Smoking full stop


It is a filthy habit .


----------



## Fingers (Jun 18, 2015)

I have added a Flora and Fauna section to the Tulse Hill Wikipedia page.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulse_Hill#Flora_and_Fauna


----------



## 299 old timer (Jun 18, 2015)

Got to keep a lookout for rabbits, yet to see one in all the years I've been this way


----------



## Fingers (Jun 18, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Got to keep a lookout for rabbits, yet to see one in all the years I've been this way



This is in keeping with 'Wikipedia must be taken with a pinch of salt'


----------



## Fingers (Jun 18, 2015)

The WikiStasi have already removed reference to the Flora and Fauna and rabbits. This was it before it got sanitized.


----------



## ringo (Jun 18, 2015)

"The Edible Bus Stop, on Norwood Road, is a guerrilla garden venture on a WWII bomb site. It features a biodiverse range of plants and herbs not otherwise found growing in London.["

That doesn't sound right. In what way was it guerilla gardening? Most of the plants are pretty common and there's still nothing to eat.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 18, 2015)

ringo said:


> "The Edible Bus Stop, on Norwood Road, is a guerrilla garden venture on a WWII bomb site. It features a biodiverse range of plants and herbs not otherwise found growing in London.["
> 
> That doesn't sound right. In what way was it guerilla gardening? Most of the plants are pretty common and there's still nothing to eat.



Aye it was a bit of a piss take but the WikiStasi deleted most of it and left that bit


----------



## ringo (Jun 18, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Aye it was a bit of a piss take but the WikiStasi deleted most of it and left that bit



Ah, thought that was already there, and so did they by the look of it.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 18, 2015)

ringo said:


> Ah, thought that was already there, and so did they by the look of it.



I was going to mention the colony of vipera berus in the White Hart but thought that might be pushing it


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 18, 2015)

Do you know why they removed it?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 18, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Do you know why they removed it?



Probably because it was about 50% bollocks for a guess.  I assume each page is assigned to a moderator as stuff gets checked pretty quickly and rectified when you are engaging in an act of mindless cyber vandalism.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh, I have found out!


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh right. I am assumed the bit about the wildlife was technically accurate so wouldn't be removed


----------



## Fingers (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Smick (Jun 19, 2015)

A decent crowd in Casa degli Amici. I'd say about 7 tables occupied at 9.30. Maybe it's starting to come good for them...


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 19, 2015)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 72894



I know that cat quite well - it's probably just crawled off to die at that age 

It was my mates neighbours cat and was always around. They had a really proper skinny, mangy cat as well...I dunno maybe they rescue manky cats...I hope so!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> View attachment 72699
> Some enterprising individual is tagging dogshit on Palace Road.
> 
> Might start doing that with the rubbish all over the pavement in my road.



they're doing it all over and also there are lots of new signs up to say that people who let their dogs shit everywhere are being watched and will be fined - it's made a difference I think to the amount of shit on our street this last week or two.  However, there is also a new sign about dumping rubbish - underneath which someone promptly dumped some rubbish.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 20, 2015)

Dj in hart last nite.

Vinyl.

Respect


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Dj in hart last nite.
> 
> Vinyl.
> 
> Respect


Was it busy?


----------



## Smick (Jun 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Was it busy?


I came past at 9.30 and it was not.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Was it busy?



Not especially...but they 'relaxed' the standing rule . There was people in. Dj waa good.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jun 20, 2015)

Hard to dance without standing!

I saw a story about someone spray painting cock n balls around potholes to force the council to fix them! 

What's weird is that the fine for dog shit is less than for spitting etc - think Lambeth said it was set nationally or something.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Hard to dance without standing!
> 
> I saw a story about someone spray painting cock n balls around potholes to force the council to fix them!
> 
> What's weird is that the fine for dog shit is less than for spitting etc - think Lambeth said it was set nationally or something.



Gobbing is £80, letting your dog shit on the pavement and not clearing it up is £50.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 20, 2015)

Smick said:


> A decent crowd in Casa degli Amici. I'd say about 7 tables occupied at 9.30. Maybe it's starting to come good for them...


Yeah forgot to say it was really busy last Sunday. Service and food was great.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 21, 2015)

Trains are not leaving from platform 1 today. The ticket attendant didn't tell us and the platform attendant seemed to think it was quite amusing that people were still standing on platform 1.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 21, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yeah forgot to say it was really busy last Sunday. Service and food was great.


I spoke to the lovely Lithuanian lady (I think I'm slightly smitten too) and they definately don't get tips if they don't get the cash.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 22, 2015)

Smick said:


> A decent crowd in Casa degli Amici. I'd say about 7 tables occupied at 9.30. Maybe it's starting to come good for them...



All tables full on Saturday evening. I had sea bass and it was beautiful. Great friendly service too. Was nice to see it so busy and they handled it being busy well. No hold up, no fuss, and the atmosphere was really good in there. Bravo!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 22, 2015)

...and they were giving out some free shots...


----------



## Maharani (Jun 23, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can buy pectin from round here? Need it today.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy pectin from round here? Need it today.



no - and I don't think they do jam sugar in Co Op either.  I had the same problem a few weeks ago and just used more lemon/peel/seeds (if that's what you need it for).  Beamish and McGlue might do jam sugar I suppose?


----------



## Maharani (Jun 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> no - and I don't think they do jam sugar in Co Op either.  I had the same problem a few weeks ago and just used more lemon/peel/seeds (if that's what you need it for).  Beamish and McGlue might do jam sugar I suppose?


I'm making strawb jam. Just harvested a load from my allotment. Has jam sugar got pectin in? I've been trying to call that bake shop in HH but to no avail. I'll try B and M. Thanks.


----------



## se5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I see Transport for London are considering extending the 315 bus route up to Peabody Hill near the station - https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/buses/route-315


----------



## Crispy (Jun 23, 2015)

se5 said:


> I see Transport for London are considering extending the 315 bus route up to Peabody Hill near the station - https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/buses/route-315


Good - it's very cut-off up there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm making strawb jam. Just harvested a load from my allotment. Has jam sugar got pectin in? I've been trying to call that bake shop in HH but to no avail. I'll try B and M. Thanks.



Preserving/jam sugar has pectin in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Good - it's very cut-off up there.



It's really not a popular move with many of the residents up there.  I know a ton of people up there and all, bar one, are against it.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 23, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Good - it's very cut-off up there.


The residents of Birkbeck Hill and the Peabody Estate are not happy about it at all.


----------



## wjh (Jun 23, 2015)

Serious incident outside the Tulse Hill Hotel, involving a 322 bus.  Junction taped off, Paramedics working at the scene.  Air ambulance landed in Brockwell park.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

Heard that come down earlier.  The more daring helicopter pilots usually land at the back of my house between a very tightly spaced block of flats, a minutes jog away from the scene.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

Was in the park and then on my way up Norwood Road so saw this all unfurl.  As I passed they were working on the victim of the accident and had closed off the top of Norwood Road.  I found myself looking to see a bicycle but there wasn't one, so i'm guessing a pedestrian - also didn't see a car anywhere that looked like it had been involved but I wasn't looking too closely as i had the nipper on the back of my bike.  I really really hope that whoever it is has made it and doesn't have too many injuries.


----------



## Smick (Jun 23, 2015)

I spoke to a neighbour who had seen it. She describes the bus as having been shunted.

I wouldn't like to be a bus driver in this city


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

Too many road accidents around here, I have seen a number of deaths on the corner of where I live since I have been here . Not sure if it is any better or worse than anywhere else on the A205.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Too many road accidents around here, I have seen a number of deaths on the corner of where I live since I have been here . Not sure if it is any better or worse than anywhere else on the A205.



It's awful and I know they're redesigning it but 5 years!  5 years!  How many more accidents will there be in that time.    I was very relieved to see gaijinboy coming in a few moments ago.


----------



## wjh (Jun 23, 2015)

Couple of pictures of the scene:


----------



## Maharani (Jun 23, 2015)

That's awful. A friend of mine got hit by a bus at the crossing opp Browns a few years ago. She got wrapped under the wheel. Broken lower back and pelvis but survived. I hope the same for today's victim.


----------



## T & P (Jun 23, 2015)

The entire area between the edge of the junction and Romola Road is still taped off and a photographer was lying on the tarmac taking close-up images of the area around the front of the bus when I went past it a few minutes ago. It doesn't bode well, unless they're so meticulous for injuries as they are for fatalities...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 23, 2015)

Bus driver seemed ok. He was sat at a table outside the Tulse. I came through around 7ish and there was still a lot of activity. Not much sign of a injured person. Perhaps already flown to hospital.

Those 322s do fly down that road...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

Never a quiet moment around here



i can hear sirens


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Never a quiet moment around here
> 
> 
> 
> i can hear sirens




There was one earlier this summer too - the very large billboard between those newbuild flats on the WN side of the bridge over Norwood Road and the train tracks went up.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> There was one earlier this summer too - the very large billboard between those newbuild flats on the WN side of the bridge over Norwood Road and the train tracks went up.



I wondered where that had gone!


----------



## Maharani (Jun 23, 2015)

Can't find anything in the news re the 322.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Can't find anything in the news re the 322.



Accidents/incidents around here rarely get in the news and if they do, they only get in the South London Press a few days later. All too frequent in London sadly.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 23, 2015)

I would have thought if it was a fatality it would be in the press, even just on bbc travel news.  So here's hoping it wasn't.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> It's awful and I know they're redesigning it but 5 years!  5 years!  How many more accidents will there be in that time.    I was very relieved to see gaijinboy coming in a few moments ago.



I am meeting the Streetworks Project on Thursday to talk about developing their website so I may find out more about their plans.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am meeting the Streetworks Project on Thursday to talk about developing their website so I may find out more about their plans.



I watched a little video on it just recently - I wonder are there any plans yet?  It seems to be all about consultation atm.  All kinds of silly rumours doing the rounds - be good to get some concrete news!


----------



## macca4848 (Jun 23, 2015)

I love a good rumour.  Care to share


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I watched a little video on it just recently - I wonder are there any plans yet?  It seems to be all about consultation atm.  All kinds of silly rumours doing the rounds - be good to get some concrete news!



All I really know is the gyratory project has a budget of £5m and will take five years and Norwood Road has a budget of £2m and will take two years. The Norwood Road project runs from the Florist shop in West Norwood down to Tulse Hill Station.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> All I really know is the gyratory project has a budget of £5m and will take five years and Norwood Road has a budget of £2m and will take two years. The Norwood Road project runs from the Florist shop in West Norwood down to Tulse Hill Station.



I think that's basically all that anyone knows to be fair.  Have you seen the video?  I'll see if I can find it if you like.  It's full of laudable stuff about consulting the community first - which i'm afraid i'm rather cynical about although I expect the people involved in it are genuine.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I think that's basically all that anyone knows to be fair.  Have you seen the video?  I'll see if I can find it if you like.  It's full of laudable stuff about consulting the community first - which i'm afraid i'm rather cynical about although I expect the people involved in it are genuine.



No not seen it, I should really have a look at it before I meet them if you can find it. IF they commission me to do this, the main part of the brief is consultation with the community and there is a sense of urgency about it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2015)

loads of luck with that Fingers


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> loads of luck with that Fingers



Ta   I will have a look at that


----------



## Maharani (Jun 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> No not seen it, I should really have a look at it before I meet them if you can find it. IF they commission me to do this, the main part of the brief is consultation with the community and there is a sense of urgency about it.


Be assertive Fingers. Assert yourself!!


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Be assertive Fingers. Assert yourself!!



Do you remember my idea of turning Tulse Hill and Norwood Road into a pedestrianized tree lined Boulevard and rerouting ALL traffic through Herne Hill?


----------



## Maharani (Jun 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Do you remember my idea of turning Tulse Hill and Norwood Road into a pedestrianized tree lined Boulevard and rerouting ALL traffic through Herne Hill?


I do, I do!


----------



## se5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> No not seen it, I should really have a look at it before I meet them if you can find it. IF they commission me to do this, the main part of the brief is consultation with the community and there is a sense of urgency about it.



Are you taking part in the speed dating?  http://thurlowparklabour.org/post/121855992687/have-web-skills-looking-for-pro


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

se5 said:


> Are you taking part in the speed dating?  http://thurlowparklabour.org/post/121855992687/have-web-skills-looking-for-pro



I am indeed! Strange way to pitch for work but hey ho.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

She is a alive but not in a good way  

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Maharani


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2015)

Appeal from the Met

http://news.met.police.uk/news/appe...end_list&utm_medium=email&utm_source=sendgrid


----------



## T & P (Jun 24, 2015)

It happened right in front of the THH's front garden and the MOT garage so I'd imagine there would have been a few witnesses.

The traffic lights sequence at the location follows a strange logic. Whereas sometimes it goes green at the same time for both directions of traffic (as one would expect), just as often the northbound traffic light goes green about 10 seconds before the southbound traffic gets the green light. I can see how a distracted pedestrian could assume they might have enough time to cross even if with a red man sign showing. Contra-flow bus lanes can be dodgy like that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2015)

T & P said:


> It happened right in front of the THH's front garden and the MOT garage so I'd imagine there would have been a few witnesses.
> 
> The traffic lights sequence at the location follows a strange logic. Whereas sometimes it goes green at the same time for both directions of traffic (as one would expect), just as often the northbound traffic light goes green about 10 seconds before the southbound traffic gets the green light. I can see how a distracted pedestrian could assume they might have enough time to cross even if with a red man sign showing. Contra-flow bus lanes can be dodgy like that.



yes - it's really unnerving - I go through that junction on my bike up to 4 times a day, often with a kid and although I know what's going on, I know that others might not.

... a similar thing happens with the lights turning right onto Palace Road/Leigham Vale from Norwood road - sometimes there's a filter arrow, other times not so cars get stuck in the middle of the junction and end up having to dash across on a red.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> She is a alive but not in a good way
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2015)

oh God. Awful. I nearly died once at the same crossing for the reasons described aboved. Thoughts go out to the young woman.


----------



## Smick (Jun 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes - it's really unnerving - I go through that junction on my bike up to 4 times a day, often with a kid and although I know what's going on, I know that others might not.
> 
> ... a similar thing happens with the lights turning right onto Palace Road/Leigham Vale from Norwood road - sometimes there's a filter arrow, other times not so cars get stuck in the middle of the junction and end up having to dash across on a red.


Yeah, the new lights are a bit more intelligent than the old ones and can change their cycle depending on what's going on. It often lets left and right turners from Leigham Vale go at the same time instead of letting the left turners go first.

I'm still on my crusade to stop traffic from Palace Road turning into Probyn. I've found very few people on the council to give a shit, but I have the support of a lot of neighbours.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Smick said:


> Yeah, the new lights are a bit more intelligent than the old ones and can change their cycle depending on what's going on. It often lets left and right turners from Leigham Vale go at the same time instead of letting the left turners go first.


yeah.. that causes problems too - my friend got confused there a few weeks ago and drove straight out into a stream of traffic on a red. 

I also hate cycling down Leigham Vale where it meets Palace Road.  People often fly down Palace Road and don't stop at the stop line in an effort to dash through the lights.  I came very close to being knocked off my bike by a woman speeding doing just that.  It was terrifying.  Actually she scared herself and stopped to apologise as it was so clearly something that could have ended up with me dying had I not slammed my brakes on last minute.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. that causes problems too - my friend got confused there a few weeks ago and drove straight out into a stream of traffic on a red.
> 
> I also hate cycling down Leigham Vale where it meets Palace Road.  People often fly down Palace Road and don't stop at the stop line in an effort to dash through the lights.  I came very close to being knocked off my bike by a woman speeding doing just that.  It was terrifying.  Actually she scared herself and stopped to apologise as it was so clearly something that could have ended up with me dying had I not slammed my brakes on last minute.


And there are speed bumps up there. I drive but I'm always real slow around here.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And there are speed bumps up there. I drive but I'm always real slow around here.



yeah... and 20mph zone - doesn't help - you see some appalling appalling driving.  Actually the lower part of Leigham Vale isn't the worst by a long shot because there's good visibility, at least, although people do speed and overtake at speed - it's only once you get under the bridge and the cars are parked both sides they get backed up and people start fights - actually get out of their cars to have fights!  In front of the school.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah... and 20mph zone - doesn't help - you see some appalling appalling driving.  Actually the lower part of Leigham Vale isn't the worst by a long shot because there's good visibility, at least, although people do speed and overtake at speed - it's only once you get under the bridge and the cars are parked both sides they get backed up and people start fights - actually get out of their cars to have fights!  In front of the school.


Giving Hitherfield parents a bad name. I've never seen any fights in almost 4 years since my daughter's been there but I can well imagine! It's stupid having parking on both sides of the street up there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Giving Hitherfield parents a bad name. I've never seen any fights in almost 4 years since my daughter's been there but I can well imagine! It's stupid having parking on both sides of the street up there.



it's not usually the parents though - it's just random drivers, not necessarily at school arrival/leaving times.  Yes I agree the parking situation there is not great.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2015)

The lights at the bottom, by the car wrap gaff, run a different sequence at weekends....that's quite frustrating


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2015)

Cars should be banned within 1/4 mile radius of all schools....all gets way too mental outside school gates.


----------



## 299 old timer (Jun 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Cars should be banned within 1/4 mile radius of all schools....all gets way too mental outside school gates.



That would be the journey length that many parents make in their car to take the kids to school


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> That would be they journey length that many parents make in their car to take the kids to school



Good. Make 'em walk. Lazy sods.


----------



## Smick (Jun 24, 2015)

Coming down Leigham Vale from Knolly's Road, I've lost count of the number of people who sit right on my bumper, then overtake me at the railway bridge just because I am doing 20. They're flashing the lights, gesticulating angrily.

Nine times out of ten, I've caught up with them again by the time I reach Palace Road.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2015)

People need to learn more patience. I do find it funny when I catch up with the fuckers. I hope they feel foolish.


----------



## KatyF (Jun 24, 2015)

Smick said:


> Coming down Leigham Vale from Knolly's Road, I've lost count of the number of people who sit right on my bumper, then overtake me at the railway bridge just because I am doing 20. They're flashing the lights, gesticulating angrily.
> 
> Nine times out of ten, I've caught up with them again by the time I reach Palace Road.



I walk down Leigham Vale to Tulse Hill Station every morning, and I think every single car that goes past the speed warning sign are doing massively over 20. Its also ridiculous to have cars parked on both sides of the road.

Most mornings theres a Lambeth council car with a camera on the roof at the bottom - I always thought this had something to do with enforcing the traffic laws but he never seems to stop anyone.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2015)

They have traffic laws in Tulse Hill? Who Knew this craziness existed!!!!!?????


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm moving to Christchurch Road next week...what's traffic like along there?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2015)

KatyF said:


> I walk down Leigham Vale to Tulse Hill Station every morning, and I think every single car that goes past the speed warning sign are doing massively over 20. Its also ridiculous to have cars parked on both sides of the road.
> 
> Most mornings theres a Lambeth council car with a camera on the roof at the bottom - I always thought this had something to do with enforcing the traffic laws but he never seems to stop anyone.



I think the camera is pointing at the junction rather than up the road.  

There used to be cars parked both sides all the way down but the residents on the Tulse Hill end campaigned to have a yellow line put there due to the number of fights and altercations.  It's better but cars can go even faster of course.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm moving to Christchurch Road next week...what's traffic like along there?



lawless


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm moving to Christchurch Road next week...what's traffic like along there?


non-stop. god help you if you want to turn right across it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2015)

Crispy said:


> non-stop. god help you if you want to turn right across it.



I only walk....


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I only walk....


Ah, well the pavements are wide and there's a handful of crossings. Not so bad.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2015)

the traffic is incessant and shit on the South Circular - I hate that road with a passion - it tends to either be a massive traffic jam and thus clogged up or if not, a racing track.  Easy enough to walk along albeit noisy and dirty.  I always tend to find a back street route if I need to walk it and very rarely cycle on it - I'd always go a longer, more pleasant route.  Somehow my entire life seems to be centred on or near it.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2015)

Aye. Palace Road if you're going to W.Norwood, or through High trees going to Tulse Hill.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2015)

Fingers, sort it out (boulevard etc etc).


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Fingers, sort it out (boulevard etc etc).



Do you want me to take it all the way to Brixton Hill?  I had been get a shift on!


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Do you want me to take it all the way to Brixton Hill?  I had been get a shift on!


Why not?


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Do you want me to take it all the way to Brixton Hill?  I had been get a shift on!


and all the way up Knights Hill...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> and all the way up Knights Hill...



You are very demanding! ha ha. As long as you plant the trees down either side...


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> no - and I don't think they do jam sugar in Co Op either.  I had the same problem a few weeks ago and just used more lemon/peel/seeds (if that's what you need it for).  Beamish and McGlue might do jam sugar I suppose?


Just so you know they do sell jam sugar in the bigger coop and pectin in Brixton wholefoods. B and M don't sell it. 

Regardless I'm failing on making my jam set .


----------



## Greebo (Jun 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> <snip> Regardless I'm failing on making my jam set .


Reboil?  Add more pectin?  Use it as a sauce for icecream?  Sometimes the jam just doesn't seem inclined to set at all - there's a few pages in "Good Wives" about a newly married woman going into meltdown because her first batch of jam refuses to set.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Reboil?  Add more pectin?  Use it as a sauce for icecream?  Sometimes the jam just doesn't seem inclined to set at all - there's a few pages in "Good Wives" about a newly married woman going into meltdown because her first batch of jam refuses to set.


I nearly had a meltdown. I followed an adjustment recipe and failed again. So annoying as the strawbs took me ages to harvest and I was so excited about making me own jam cos I bloody love it. 

But you're right, it tastes lovely so I'll put it to other uses. 

I have quite a few jars so if anyone is craving strawb sauce let me know!


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I nearly had a meltdown. I followed an adjustment recipe and failed again. So annoying as the strawbs took me ages to harvest and I was so excited about making me own jam cos I bloody love it.
> 
> But you're right, it tastes lovely so I'll put it to other uses.
> 
> I have quite a few jars so if anyone is craving strawb sauce let me know!


It's actually bloody lovely on cereal.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2015)

Who's a good internet provider for around here. I hated Virgin. BT have really fucked me off now.

Anyone decent around the Christchurch Road/Coburg Crescent area?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2015)

Keeping my eye out north for the Northern Lights.  They are predicted to be seen as far south as Kent tonight but maybe too much light pollution in London (ban lights)  So far nothing.....


----------



## discobastard (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm getting 20MB speeds from Sky on Probyn Road.  £7 a month (plus £16 or so line rental.  Not had any problems.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who's a good internet provider for around here. I hated Virgin. BT have really fucked me off now.
> 
> Anyone decent around the Christchurch Road/Coburg Crescent area?



Had Post Office internet for a while and they were OK but at the time they were not using BT''s fibre optic system so it was slow by today's standards, that may have changed. 

TBH I would stick with BT if I were you. They are about the best of a bad bunch

Just use mobile internet now and thanks to my Three legacy contract i managed to shove 2gb plus files around all day.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Keeping my eye out north for the Northern Lights.  They are predicted to be seen as far south as Kent tonight but maybe too much light pollution in London (ban lights)  So far nothing.....



You get fuck all out here due to the L.P tbh.

See the difference 30 miles out camping, let alone a dark zone I've never properly been to.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> You get fuck all out here due to the L.P tbh.
> 
> See the difference 30 miles out camping, let alone a dark zone I've never properly been to.



I was hoping for a really distant faint glimmer 

Saw an amazing show when i lived in south Manchester. NYE 1999/2000 or may have been the year after.  I had to check with others around me that it was not down to anything I had consumed.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I was hoping for a really distant faint glimmer



That's the Shard and diesel fumes


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> That's the Shard and diesel fumes



That will do


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who's a good internet provider for around here. I hated Virgin. BT have really fucked me off now.
> 
> Anyone decent around the Christchurch Road/Coburg Crescent area?


I live on Palace Road and the highest speed I can get is 5mbps regardless of provider. Apparently it's because my exchange is round by McDonalds at the top of Brixton Hill and the distance is a factor.

Still, I can do all the Kodi / Netflix I want without any issues.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who's a good internet provider for around here. I hated Virgin. BT have really fucked me off now.
> 
> Anyone decent around the Christchurch Road/Coburg Crescent area?


Tbh, I think they're all shit with regards to customer services. I'm with virgin now after trying all of them and find the fibre optic bb second to none. It's the fastest without getting charged extra. I pay about £45 a month for unlimited bb, tv and phone line. You'll get a better deal for being a newbie.


----------



## Norwoodité (Jun 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Tbh, I think they're all shit with regards to customer services. I'm with virgin now after trying all of them and find the fibre optic bb second to none. It's the fastest without getting charged extra. I pay about £45 a month for unlimited bb, tv and phone line. You'll get a better deal for being a newbie.


I'm with Virgin Media. Everytime I call them to complain they try to sell me something I don't want or need.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> I live on Palace Road and the highest speed I can get is 5mbps regardless of provider. Apparently it's because my exchange is round by McDonalds at the top of Brixton Hill and the distance is a factor.
> 
> Still, I can do all the Kodi / Netflix I want without any issues.


I find that incredible in London. I would have thought the whole city would have the fastest bb. Maybe I'm just being Londoncentric.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2015)

Virgin not available at all at new address.

I refuse to use sky.

Plusenet have fibre there....


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I find that incredible in London. I would have thought the whole city would have the fastest bb. Maybe I'm just being Londoncentric.


Pfft - you're joking right?  I can't even get a line which would be capable of supporting broadband (from the junction box on the main road) to the flat because it's on an estate.  Five miles from Victoria as the crow flies, too!


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Virgin not available at all at new address.
> 
> I refuse to use sky.
> 
> Plusenet have fibre there....



Had PlusNet when they used to be called Bulldog. They delivered me a cutting edge connection at the time which was 2mb 

They were fine when I used them and I have a couple of mates who use PlusNet now and never seem to have any gripes.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Pfft - you're joking right?  I can't even get a line which would be capable of supporting broadband (from the junction box on the main road) to the flat because it's on an estate.  Five miles from Victoria as the crow flies, too!


Unreal.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Had PlusNet when they used to be called Bulldog. They delivered me a cutting edge connection at the time which was 2mb
> 
> They were fine when I used them and I have a couple of mates who use PlusNet now and never seem to have any gripes.



I've ordered through plusnet, but no install until 13th July...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell me about Dongles....how do they work, what do they cost, what do you get for top up etc....I know nothing, so treat me like an idiot!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I find that incredible in London. I would have thought the whole city would have the fastest bb. Maybe I'm just being Londoncentric.



Yep....being London guarantees nothing.

I've managed to get fibre through Plusnet though....so we'll see


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've ordered through plusnet, but no install until 13th July...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell me about Dongles....how do they work, what do they cost, what do you get for top up etc....I know nothing, so treat me like an idiot!!!


That's a first!

I sometimes tag onto my phone 'hotspot' to use the net. I know you have a work phone so may not be able to but it's easy that dangling your dongle iyswim.


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Tbh, I think they're all shit with regards to customer services. I'm with virgin now after trying all of them and find the fibre optic bb second to none. It's the fastest without getting charged extra. I pay about £45 a month for unlimited bb, tv and phone line. You'll get a better deal for being a newbie.


While my speed is slow, I paid £130 up front last year, got a £100 Amazon voucher for signing up and now I pay £2.80 per month for broadband and phone line with free landline calls at the weekend.

I know the speed is slow but, like I've said, I've never found anything which I haven't been able to do due to low speed.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've ordered through plusnet, but no install until 13th July...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell me about Dongles....how do they work, what do they cost, what do you get for top up etc....I know nothing, so treat me like an idiot!!!



From the Home Screen, select the Settings menu. ... 
Select Wireless & Networks and then Tethering & portable hotspot. ... 
Tick the box next to Portable Wi-Fi hotspot. ... 
Tap Portable Wi-Fihotspot settings and you can edit the Wi-Fi network name, and choose a password.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2015)

As Maharani says, use the hotspot on your phone until you are fixed up. Just make sure that you phone contract includes tethering and you have enough data allowance to cover the time you need it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't understand what  hotspot is...

I'm talking about for my laptop at home between the 2nd and 13th. I hate using internet on phone. 

My mobile is also work phone...so no option to add data or up the limit. So need to sort something for at home...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't understand what  hotspot is...
> 
> I'm talking about for my laptop at home between the 2nd and 13th. I hate using internet on phone.
> 
> My mobile is also work phone...so no option to add data or up the limit. So need to sort something for at home...



you can tether your laptop to your phone - this means that your laptop will access the internet through your phone (like an invisible line tethering it to your phone - but wireless of course, so you can still used internet on your laptop).  If you go to settings on your phone you will see an option for tethering... as maharani says above.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't understand what  hotspot is...
> 
> I'm talking about for my laptop at home between the 2nd and 13th. I hate using internet on phone.
> 
> My mobile is also work phone...so no option to add data or up the limit. So need to sort something for at home...



Another option is, see if your laptop picks up any BT Openzone or BT WIFI hotspots.  Sign up with them for a month. It is quite pricey (£39.99 a month I think) and is quite slow but it should be OK unless you want to do a lot of downloading/streaming.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've ordered through plusnet, but no install until 13th July...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell me about Dongles....how do they work, what do they cost, what do you get for top up etc....I know nothing, so treat me like an idiot!!!


IME they work pretty well (for mobile broadband) - better than dial-up but not as fast as proper broadband.

You can get the dongle from Maplin or similar, and before the first use, you'll need to install the software.  This is where the fun starts; my old (reconditioned) laptop was able to take a dongle, but the processor was too slow.

The dongle usually includes the first top-up, but after that, you either top up at a shop near you (given a code to type in on the isp website) or you pay by credit card.

FWIW ViolentPanda 's pretty happy with GiffGaff on his smart phone but it's got a rolling top up and, if you run out of data, you can't buy extra before the month's up.  Giff Gaff has been a bit erratic in the past, but it's not bad for what it's for (not torrenting).

I use 3 mobile with top-up vouchers (can top up again in the same month if I need to) , and it's less erratic than VP's choice, but it's also more expensive and has a lower limit.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't understand what  hotspot is... <snip>


Any place where you can get access to somebody's WiFi.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2015)

OK hotspot is another word for wifi connection, so do a search to see which WIFI connections are availiable, connect to any of the BT ones if you can see then, cross their sweaty palm with 40 pieces of silver and off you go.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> OK hotspot is another word for wifi connection, so do a search to see which WIFI connections are availiable, connect to any of the BT ones if you can see then, cross their sweaty palm with 40 pieces of silver and off you go.



I use roaming wifi on my phone to save my work data from being used up (i.e cloud etc). I'm cool when I'm out and about, it's sat at home that I want to get easy/simple access.

Do I not need a BT account to access the hotspots? I don't wanna pay loads, or for long?

Dunno why this shit has to be so complicated!


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I use roaming wifi on my phone to save my work data from being used up (i.e cloud etc). I'm cool when I'm out and about, it's sat at home that I want to get easy/simple access.
> 
> Do I not need a BT account to access the hotspots? I don't wanna pay loads, or for long?
> 
> Dunno why this shit has to be so complicated!



I don;t know why it takes so long to shift broadband from one house to another.

When you connect to BT Hotspot and open your browser (chrome or whatever) you will get a sign up page where you can buy by the day/month etc.  Pay for it on that page and it will connect to the internet


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I use roaming wifi on my phone to save my work data from being used up (i.e cloud etc). I'm cool when I'm out and about, it's sat at home that I want to get easy/simple access.
> 
> Do I not need a BT account to access the hotspots? I don't wanna pay loads, or for long?
> 
> Dunno why this shit has to be so complicated!



prices are here:
https://my.btwifi.com/selfcare/purc...m;jsessionid=18EE775E513E1A49DF9A1E45F484D0A1

see if you have a hotspot here:
http://www.btwifi.com/find/


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> prices are here:
> https://my.btwifi.com/selfcare/purc...m;jsessionid=18EE775E513E1A49DF9A1E45F484D0A1
> 
> see if you have a hotspot here:
> http://www.btwifi.com/find/



That Hotspot finder will only find the public ones.  Many BT users share part of their bandwidth for others to connect to in return for using the whole network for free. You can cannot to these as well. These are not listed as I can see five when i search which are not on there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> IME they work pretty well (for mobile broadband) - better than dial-up but not as fast as proper broadband.
> 
> You can get the dongle from Maplin or similar, and before the first use, you'll need to install the software.  This is where the fun starts; my old (reconditioned) laptop was able to take a dongle, but the processor was too slow.



You can also find them on the fleabay. You can either go for a straight USB dongle, or a "MiFi" type one where you can let several devices share the bandwidth access.



> The dongle usually includes the first top-up, but after that, you either top up at a shop near you (given a code to type in on the isp website) or you pay by credit card.
> 
> FWIW ViolentPanda 's pretty happy with GiffGaff on his smart phone but it's got a rolling top up and, if you run out of data, you can't buy extra before the month's up.  Giff Gaff has been a bit erratic in the past, but it's not bad for what it's for (not torrenting).



You can now go to giffgaff's website and start a new package when the old one runs out, rather than having to wait for the end of the 30 day coverage period. 



> I use 3 mobile with top-up vouchers (can top up again in the same month if I need to) , and it's less erratic than VP's choice, but it's also more expensive and has a lower limit.



Yup. I get 5gb a month for £15, whereas with "3" you get 3gb for the same money, I think.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> That Hotspot finder will only find the public ones.  Many BT users share part of their bandwidth for others to connect to in return for using the whole network for free. You can cannot to these as well. These are not listed as I can see five when i search which are not on there.



when you subscribe to BT you get 5 as part of your personal allowance - so if nanker knows someone who subscribes to BT he might be able to piggyback on to their service - this is how my mum gets her broadband - through my account.  Obviously they wouldn't put those on the public map though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2015)

fuck it...think I'll just learn to live without it for a couple of weeks.....probably do me good...


----------



## discobastard (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> fuck it...think I'll just learn to live without it for a couple of weeks.....probably do me good...


There's always Ceefax.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2015)

discobastard said:


> There's always Ceefax.



Ceefax got killed a few years ago RIP Ceefax :-(


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Haha, after all that...


----------



## Norwoodité (Jun 25, 2015)

The hair shop in West Norwood has moved to the old Travel Agent in Tulse Hill, and has been replaced by an internet café/money transfer shop.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Ceefax got killed a few years ago RIP Ceefax :-(


That's an outrage. Still. I have my WAP enabled Nokia.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2015)

The whole internet provision market is like a dark art


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> fuck it...think I'll just learn to live without it for a couple of weeks.....probably do me good...


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> fuck it...think I'll just learn to live without it for a couple of weeks.....probably do me good...


Bets on how long he lasts...


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Bets on how long he lasts...


5 days.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2015)

Well...I won't be able to use it at home.....but work and stuff....so I won't be off if it, just not on it at home, which will be fine, cos I'll still be unpacking at Christmas given the amount of shit I've refused to throw away...

Just found some Clarkes Originals...still boxed in my wardrobe


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2015)

And 2 pairs of dr marten boots still boxed...


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Well...I won't be able to use it at home.....but work and stuff....so I won't be off if it, just not on it at home, which will be fine, cos I'll still be unpacking at Christmas given the amount of shit I've refused to throw away...
> 
> Just found some Clarkes Originals...still boxed in my wardrobe


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2015)

Not quite my taste.


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

I went to Appetite Kebab tonight. No fucking prices for anything except bundles. I wanted a burger and chips, no coke, and told him as much. I give him £2.50, as opposed to the £2.99 for meal 4, or whatever the fuck number it is, then head to Pricecutter for beer. When I come back, he has done me burger and coke but no chips.

Pish.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> I went to Appetite Kebab tonight. No fucking prices for anything except bundles. I wanted a burger and chips, no coke, and told him as much. I give him £2.50, as opposed to the £2.99 for meal 4, or whatever the fuck number it is, then head to Pricecutter for beer. When I come back, he has done me burger and coke but no chips.
> 
> Pish.


Which one's that? The one with the restaurant in the back (if you can call it that), with the black and red sign?


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

What's wrong with a sign that says "Burger £1.80" "Chips 80p" "Coke 80p". Instead of telling you that the 3 together are £2.99 and leaving you to try and negotiate some subset of that offer?

And to top it off, I offered the unwanted coke to a young lad who looked to be 10 or so, and copped an earful off his dad about refined sugar at that time of the evening, the young lad appearing miserable because he thought he had free coke but then didn't.


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Which one's that? The one with the restaurant in the back (if you can call it that), with the black and red sign?


The one next door to the bookies.

Edit: In true Delboy style, they have acronymed themselves and are now AK. Not like the gun, just like the old kebab shop.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> What's wrong with a sign that says "Burger £1.80" "Chips 80p" "Coke 80p". Instead of telling you that the 3 together are £2.99 and leaving you to try and negotiate some subset of that offer?
> 
> And to top it off, I offered the unwanted coke to a young lad who looked to be 10 or so, and copped an earful off his dad about refined sugar at that time of the evening, the young lad appearing miserable because he thought he had free coke but then didn't.


Tbf, you shouldn't be offering coke to young kids .


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Tbf, you shouldn't be offering coke to young kids .


When I was that age, I would have loved a can of coke. I know his dad, I just didn't offer it to a kid on the road. I managed to palm it off on some other guy who asked for a soft drink in the Tulse and I told him to drink that instead of me buying him a lemonade.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2015)

haha.. gaijinboy went there a little while ago - similar complaints about the pricing - he reckons that you Smick stressed him out 'cos normally they'd let him substitute an apple pie for a drink but they wouldn't tonight 'cos he was all angsty about it...


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

My other issue gaijingirl is that they used to do a £4 kebab on chips, but they've stopped that with the new ownership, so it's now £2.50 or £5.

I don't like what they're doing, but I'll never go elsewhere.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2015)

I am not sure which one that is.  If I am pissed enough for a chicken kebab, I usually head to the one next door but one from Costcutters.  I went to the London one across the road once and bought some dried out old rubbish.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> When I was that age, I would have loved a can of coke. I know his dad, I just didn't offer it to a kid on the road. I managed to palm it off on some other guy who asked for a soft drink in the Tulse and I told him to drink that instead of me buying him a lemonade.


Smick you should be on TV


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am not sure which one that is.  If I am pissed enough for a chicken kebab, I usually head to the one next door but one from Costcutters.  I went to the London one across the road once and bought some dried out old rubbish.


That's the one. I used to describe them as the red and the blue, the red being beside Ibrahim, the blue being beside the bookies. But now I think the one beside the bookies is more red than blue. Probably Morris Casanova to blame for that.


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Smick you should be on TV


We were out in the beer garden so drinking your own can of coke shouldn't be such a big deal.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Smick you should be on TV


Substitute the chicken shop for kebab shop...


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Substitute the chicken shop for kebab shop...


Watching someone realise that his order has been misunderstood, and then watching that person say nothing, paying for the wrong order, then leaving and then later complaining to strangers on the internet.

Good tv?


----------



## discobastard (Jun 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> Watching someone realise that his order has been misunderstood, and then watching that person say nothing, paying for the wrong order, then leaving and then later complaining to strangers on the internet.
> 
> Good tv?


It's gold. The way you tell it anyway, run through with a streak of righteous indignation.

ETA I mean that as a compliment.

ETAA I have laughed out loud at least three times during this tale


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> Watching someone realise that his order has been misunderstood, and then watching that person say nothing, paying for the wrong order, then leaving and then later complaining to strangers on the internet.
> 
> Good tv?


That's what they do on the chicken shop ain't it?


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

I can just imagine the voiceover:

"Smick, a 39 year old curmudgeon, w managed to engineer a situation whereby he hasn't eaten dinner at home and slopes off to the local kebab shop"

Then a close up of me asking for a number 3 with no coke and then an ultra close up of the man giving me the burger and coke. Me, with a look of resignation, and 4 cans of Stella in my backpack, slinking out with a tear in my eye


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That's what they do on the chicken shop ain't it?


Do they? I think I watched it before and it was a mix of folk with special needs being asked about chicken, and very drunk people getting into fights.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> I can just imagine the voiceover:
> 
> "Smick, a 39 year old curmudgeon, w managed to engineer a situation whereby he hasn't eaten dinner at home and slopes off to the local kebab shop"
> 
> Then a close up of me asking for a number 3 with no coke and then an ultra close up of the man giving me the burger and coke. Me, with a look of resignation, and 4 cans of Stella in my backpack, slinking out with a tear in my eye


I'd watch that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 73187



The legendary "Clarkes Pastie Shoes".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2015)

This on the other hand is a beauty....


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 26, 2015)

Um, not to sound old or anything, but there sounds like there's a very loud party going on somewhere in Tulse Hill.   I can hear the baseline and thud of drums.   What is it/Where is it?


----------



## macca4848 (Jun 26, 2015)

The wind blowing up the hill, carrying Glastonbury musics


----------



## Smick (Jun 26, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Um, not to sound old or anything, but there sounds like there's a very loud party going on somewhere in Tulse Hill.   I can hear the baseline and thud of drums.   What is it/Where is it?


I've seen a lot of kids on the move somewhere, but I'm out in the garden at present and can't hear anything.


----------



## Smick (Jun 27, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Um, not to sound old or anything, but there sounds like there's a very loud party going on somewhere in Tulse Hill.   I can hear the baseline and thud of drums.   What is it/Where is it?


I'm told this morning that it was an 18th Birthday party, somewhere in between Northstead and Kingsmead Roads.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Good. Let them youth have their noise and fun.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Came through around midnight last night. Railway was V quiet compared to normal, and White Hart had 4 customers....

Was a a weird night though, was up at the Forum to see Black Grape, and I'd say it was 30% full, very weird seeing a band in there without much of an audience....

Whole of London felt quiet on way home...

Glasto effect?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Came through around midnight last night. Railway was V quiet compared to normal, and White Hart had 4 customers....
> 
> Was a a weird night though, was up at the Forum to see Black Grape, and I'd say it was 30% full, very weird seeing a band in there without much of an audience....
> 
> ...



There was a lot of people at Hyde Park last night. They seemed to have upped the capacity because I have been to events there before (Stone Roses etc) and it was not anywhere near as rammed as last night.

Went to see the Happy Mondays at the forum last year and it was a bit on the empty side.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Fingers said:


> There was a lot of people at Hyde Park last night. They seemed to have upped the capacity because I have been to events there before (Stone Roses etc) and it was not anywhere near as rammed as last night.
> 
> Went to see the Happy Mondays at the forum last year and it was a bit on the empty side.



Less actually, currently 65k crowd, was 80k for past few years.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Less actually, currently 65k crowd, was 80k for past few years.



or was 65k for Blur last week.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe the Stone Roses gig was not a sell out as it was fairly easy to get to the front.

There were some proper aggressive dickheads there last night.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 27, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Um, not to sound old or anything, but there sounds like there's a very loud party going on somewhere in Tulse Hill.   I can hear the baseline and thud of drums.   What is it/Where is it?


Two doors down from me on Probyn. Enormous barbecue, playing dub and dancehall. It was fucking loud but I was out for most of it.


----------



## Smick (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe there were two parties. In my Victor Meldrew mode, I did note that the youths who were out and about were heading down Palace Road and not up it, which would support your party DB.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 27, 2015)

Mebbe there was,  as it was much louder when I went out of the front of the house, and frankly it sounded better when I could only hear the beats, baselines and distant bits of vocal....  It sounded like it was coming from up the hill


----------



## Norwoodité (Jun 27, 2015)

My tenancy agreement has a clause prohibiting any noise being audible outside the property. Works great.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Came through around midnight last night. Railway was V quiet compared to normal, and White Hart had 4 customers....
> 
> Was a a weird night though, was up at the Forum to see Black Grape, and I'd say it was 30% full, very weird seeing a band in there without much of an audience....
> 
> ...



I was surprised that Black Grape were doing the Forum - I thought it was a bit ambitious for them. Great band, but they were never super popular. 

I was at Hyde Park too, and it was packed. 30 min wait at the bar for a drink, and the toilets directly after Paul Weller were a nightmare.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 27, 2015)

clandestino said:


> I was surprised that Black Grape were doing the Forum - I thought it was a bit ambitious for them. Great band, but they were never super popular.
> 
> I was at Hyde Park too, and it was packed. 30 min wait at the bar for a drink, and the toilets directly after Paul Weller were a nightmare.



Fiver a pint as well.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 27, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Fiver a pint as well.



Well that was to be expected, but they could have put on more than one bar for the main arena. I spent half of Weller's set in the queue. 

Great gig though - three Jam songs from Weller, and a cracking all the hits set from The Who.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 27, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Well that was to be expected, but they could have put on more than one bar for the main arena. I spent half of Weller's set in the queue.
> 
> Great gig though - three Jam songs from Weller, and a cracking all the hits set from The Who.



Yeah, I am not a massive Who fan but I enjoyed their set.

I mainly went to see the Sleaford Mods, Johnny Marr, the Kaisers and Paul Weller.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Fingers (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## discobastard (Jun 27, 2015)

Last night I saw the Orb and Metamono at Anerley Town Hall. £3 a beer and it was absolutely banging. 

Yes, Anerley Town Hall. Best night out in ages. Suffering now tho.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Maybe the Stone Roses gig was not a sell out as it was fairly easy to get to the front.
> 
> There were some proper aggressive dickheads there last night.



Roses were at Finsbury Park?????


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Norwoodité said:


> My tenancy agreement has a clause prohibiting any noise being audible outside the property. Works great.


 BORING


----------



## Smick (Jun 27, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Last night I saw the Orb and Metamono at Anerley Town Hall. £3 a beer and it was absolutely banging.
> 
> Yes, Anerley Town Hall. Best night out in ages. Suffering now tho.


Was John Bownas promoting that gig? It's housed local stomping ground.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yeah, I am not a massive Who fan but I enjoyed their set.
> 
> I mainly went to see the Sleaford Mods, Johnny Marr, the Kaisers and Paul Weller.



I've seen The Who 20 times.....after the last time, earlier this year, I vowed never again.

That whole line yesterday was stale and drab (aside from Sleaford Mods who I'm certain got on the bill by accident cos they had Mod in their name).


----------



## discobastard (Jun 27, 2015)

Smick said:


> Was John Bownas promoting that gig? It's housed local stomping ground.


It was part of the Crystal Palace Overground festival so possibly not. Metamono are local as well so I guess they do a lot of the promoting themselves.


----------



## Smick (Jun 27, 2015)

John Bownas is a promoter in Annerley / Penge way and every time I see him he has a great idea in how to put on more gigs, for more people. Each scheme usually seems to be community oriented, meaning he'll make no money, which is why it probably doesn't work. Too many money grabbing sharks to sign deals keeping acts from playing with him.

He always wanted to start a co-op, subscription based, use the money to attract top acts to that area, cheap tickets for members, invest the money into bringing prices down and putting on a bigger draw.

But that will never work when people are prepared to queue through a Weller set to buy a fiver pint in a plastic glass.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 27, 2015)

Smick said:


> John Bownas is a promoter in Annerley / Penge way and every time I see him he has a great idea in how to put on more gigs, for more people. Each scheme usually seems to be community oriented, meaning he'll make no money, which is why it probably doesn't work. Too many money grabbing sharks to sign deals keeping acts from playing with him.
> 
> He always wanted to start a co-op, subscription based, use the money to attract top acts to that area, cheap tickets for members, invest the money into bringing prices down and putting on a bigger draw.
> 
> But that will never work when people are prepared to queue through a Weller set to buy a fiver pint in a plastic glass.


Interesting info and good to know though.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've seen The Who 20 times.....after the last time, earlier this year, I vowed never again.
> 
> That whole line yesterday was stale and drab (aside from Sleaford Mods who I'm certain got on the bill by accident cos they had Mod in their name).



The Who fans were slagging them off big time.


----------



## Smick (Jun 27, 2015)

The Who died with Keith Moon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The Who fans were slagging them off big time.



I bet.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Smick said:


> The Who died with Keith Moon.



don't be obvious.


----------



## Smick (Jun 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> don't be obvious.


Apologies.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Smick said:


> Apologies.



No need for apologies.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 27, 2015)

some vid. My battery ran out before the Who came on


----------



## clandestino (Jun 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've seen The Who 20 times.....after the last time, earlier this year, I vowed never again.
> 
> That whole line yesterday was stale and drab (aside from Sleaford Mods who I'm certain got on the bill by accident cos they had Mod in their name).



I've only seen the Who once before - at Docklands Arena years ago - and last night was much better.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

clandestino said:


> I've only seen the Who once before - at Docklands Arena years ago - and last night was much better.



That dockland arena show was rank


----------



## clandestino (Jun 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That dockland arena show was rank



It wasn't the best, and that's the only time I've seen them. They were in good spirits last night and played well - Zak Starkey particularly. And the light show and projections worked really well. The bit where they showed the footage of Jimmy scootering over the clifftops was fantastic - it looked really great, and really added something. I wasn't expecting much of the two Quadrophenia songs, but I found them really affecting. And it was nice of Townshend to take a moment to thank Paul Weller for everything he's done for the Who, and to pay tribute to him. For a bloke who professes to hate playing live, Townshend seemed to be having a ball last night.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 27, 2015)

Also they did Pictures Of Lily just because Weller asked them to, which was a nice touch. It was a bit rough around the edges, but there was something pleasingly unshowy about the whole gig and it fitted in with that.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 27, 2015)

Here's that Jimmy footage bit. Maybe you had to be there, but it was a nice moment...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 28, 2015)

I met an elderly well spoken fella at the bus stop last night. He was clearly pissed as a fart and told me he got off the train and could not find his house.  After five mins of trying to help him out it turned out that he lived in Herne Hill and had got off at the wrong stop 

I got him on the 68 as I as going that way myself


----------



## Fingers (Jun 29, 2015)

Did anyone loose their water in Tulse Hill today?  I am in Manchester where there is never any shortage of water 

http://www.london24.com/news/kennin...ers_to_wade_to_work_in_south_london_1_4130289


----------



## Maharani (Jun 30, 2015)

There was a weird French guy serving in coop. Don't think the ladies that work there are fans. The African lady with the braids was arguing with him then the same happened with the Indian lady. I felt sorry for the ladies as he *seemed* like a bit of a dick. 

On the plus side I got three hardback cookery books for a pound in Geranium. I bought a top too as felt I got too much of a bargain with the books. I bloody love that shop.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Did anyone loose their water in Tulse Hill today?  I am in Manchester where there is never any shortage of water
> 
> http://www.london24.com/news/kennin...ers_to_wade_to_work_in_south_london_1_4130289


It wasn't raining in mancs yesterday was it?!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Did anyone loose their water in Tulse Hill today?  <snip>


Cressingham Gardens Estate might (or might not) have had the water supply off between 9am and 3pm, but it was scheduled work and at least there were flyers through the door a couple of days in advance this time.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 30, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Cressingham Gardens Estate might (or might not) have had the water supply off between 9am and 3pm, but it was scheduled work and at least there were flyers through the door a couple of days in advance this time.


Makes a nice change...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It wasn't raining in mancs yesterday was it?!



No, blazing hot for a change. Hot today too.  Just been out for a curry so even hotter now!


----------



## Maharani (Jun 30, 2015)

Work appears to have started on the flats at the back of the train station on avenue park road. They are in the process of demolishing the ugly wooden fence.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks like trains are kicking everyone off at Tulse Hills....lots of people looking lost outside the station trying to work out an onward journey....


----------



## leanderman (Jun 30, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Looks like trains are kicking everyone off at Tulse Hills....lots of people looking lost outside the station trying to work out an onward journey....



Wrong kind of heat


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

36c today in Costa del Tulse!

The UK record is 38.5c back in 2003. i remember that day as we were sat under a tree in the Railway beer garden


----------



## Maharani (Jul 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 73433
> 
> 36c today in Costa del Tulse!
> 
> The UK record is 38.5c back in 2003. i remember that day as we were sat under a tree in the Railway beer garden


One trip to Manchester and suddenly you're Fred the weatherman.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> One trip to Manchester and suddenly you're Fred the weatherman.





In a metrological sense I hope!


----------



## Maharani (Jul 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> In a metrological sense I hope!


Hahahaha


----------



## GypsyWings (Jul 2, 2015)

Latest news on Knowles of Norwood,  another long wait it would seem................
Antic’s long awaited plans for a bar & Pizza Union restaurant, next to the petrol station, are on hold pending a new planning application. The latest plans are for a 3 storey block of 6 flats and 5 small shops in an arcade at the back of the bar & restaurant site at 294-298 Norwood Road SE27 9AF


----------



## Crispy (Jul 2, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Latest news on Knowles of Norwood,  another long wait it would seem................
> Antic’s long awaited plans for a bar & Pizza Union restaurant, next to the petrol station, are on hold pending a new planning application. The latest plans are for a 3 storey block of 6 flats and 5 small shops in an arcade at the back of the bar & restaurant site at 294-298 Norwood Road SE27 9AF


If it's south of the fire station it ain't tulse hill!
(IMO)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...atter-and-gossip.212034/page-36#post-13981447


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2015)

In other news NO GARLIK BREAD IN THE CO-OP 

And a crap selection of sandwiches all week.  Standards are slipping.


----------



## 299 old timer (Jul 2, 2015)

Make yer own


----------



## Maharani (Jul 2, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Latest news on Knowles of Norwood,  another long wait it would seem................
> Antic’s long awaited plans for a bar & Pizza Union restaurant, next to the petrol station, are on hold pending a new planning application. The latest plans are for a 3 storey block of 6 flats and 5 small shops in an arcade at the back of the bar & restaurant site at 294-298 Norwood Road SE27 9AF


Tbf, think this is getting discussed on WN thread. 

I'm devastated regardless.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> In other news NO GARLIK BREAD IN THE CO-OP
> 
> And a crap selection of sandwiches all week.  Standards are slipping.


Make your own?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 2, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Make yer own


Jinx!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2015)

I could do that indeed. Wanted something quick an easy to go with a left over pasta I made last night


----------



## Maharani (Jul 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I could do that indeed. Wanted something quick an easy to go with a left over pasta I made last night


A sandwich with pasta? Double carbs .


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> A sandwich with pasta? Double carbs .



The sandwich was an emergency requirement on my way to Brixton earlier and the selection was dire.  I then went looking for a roti but was not sure where the roti caravan lady had moved to after she fell foul of gentrification.  So had some chocolate hobnobs instead. 

The garlik bread was required on my way back for chicken and veg pasta later.

Though I have nothing against a pasta sarnie in principle. Crisp sarnies are double carb and everyone likes them


----------



## Maharani (Jul 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The sandwich was an emergency requirement on my way to Brixton earlier and the selection was dire.  I then went looking for a roti but was not sure where the roti caravan lady had moved to after she fell foul of gentrification.  So had some chocolate hobnobs instead.
> 
> The garlik bread was required on my way back for chicken and veg pasta later.
> 
> Though I have nothing against a pasta sarnie in principle. Crisp sarnies are double carb and everyone likes them


Touché. I love a crisp sarnie but it has to be cheap white bread. Haven't had one for years.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Touché. I love a crisp sarnie but it has to be cheap white bread. Haven't had one for years.



Chip Butties too, again on cheap white bread but with ketchup.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Touché. I love a crisp sarnie but it has to be cheap white bread. Haven't had one for years.



Also, must be salt and vinegar.  And flattened.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Also, must be salt and vinegar.  And flattened.



Flattened deffo, and must be flattened with the side of your clenched fist otherwise it just does not work.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 2, 2015)

You guys are sick.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 2, 2015)

Crispy said:


> If it's south of the fire station it ain't tulse hill!
> (IMO)
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...atter-and-gossip.212034/page-36#post-13981447



Quite so.

I personally think the railway bridge is the boundary. The Edible Bus Stop places itself in West Norwood - http://www.projectdirt.com/media/files/4908/EBS-Hoopla-ChelseaFringe-PressRelease-2-6-14_e.pdf - but the Fire Station is probably a good compromise cut off.

Also the bar would be called Knowles Of Tulse Hill. Clue's in the name innit.


----------



## Norwoodité (Jul 2, 2015)

clandestino said:


> The Edible Bus Stop places itself in West Norwood


It also calls itself an edible bus stop - which it isn't.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Quite so.
> 
> I personally think the railway bridge is the boundary. The Edible Bus Stop places itself in West Norwood - http://www.projectdirt.com/media/files/4908/EBS-Hoopla-ChelseaFringe-PressRelease-2-6-14_e.pdf - but the Fire Station is probably a good compromise cut off.
> 
> Also the bar would be called Knowles Of Tulse Hill. Clue's in the name innit.



I think a troll is required to sit under the railway bridge and make sure none of that West Norwood nonsense gets through


----------



## clandestino (Jul 2, 2015)

I think several do already.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I think a troll is required to sit under the railway bridge and make sure none of that West Norwood nonsense gets through



Actually, bad idea as that excludes Maharani and she is one of ours.

We could however give her a troll pass.


----------



## Smick (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't think of Avenue Park Road or Maley Avenue as being in Tulse Hill, even though Tulse Hill station has an entrance there.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2015)

Crispy said:


> If it's south of the fire station it ain't tulse hill! <snip>


Agreed.  Anyway, it's "Knowles of Norwood", not "of Tulse Hill".


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The sandwich was an emergency requirement on my way to Brixton earlier and the selection was dire.  I then went looking for a roti but was not sure where the roti caravan lady had moved to after she fell foul of gentrification.  So had some chocolate hobnobs instead.
> 
> The garlik bread was required on my way back for chicken and veg pasta later. <snip>


Next time, get off the bus at Water Lane, that branch of sainsbury's usually has plenty of garlic bread.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I think a troll is required to sit under the railway bridge and make sure none of that West Norwood nonsense gets through


Plenty of trolls on Urban. Ask one.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 2, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Also, must be salt and vinegar.  And flattened.



My current vice, only fulfilled occasionally, is bread and marge with Lidl's Tenery cheese triangles and Pastinos . A "posh" version of the crisp sarnie.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 2, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Also, must be salt and vinegar.  And flattened.



with cream cheese - yummy.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 2, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> My current vice, only fulfilled occasionally, is bread and marge with Lidl's Tenery cheese triangles and Pastinos . A "posh" version of the crisp sarnie.



Right old posho in our midst.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Quite so.
> 
> I personally think the railway bridge is the boundary.



Tulse Hill is North of the fire station. West Norwood is South of the railway bridge.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Right old posho in our midst.


Not when they were from a 99p shop.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 3, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Not when they were from a 99p shop.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2015)

boohoo said:


>


You don't live on a lowish income for a long time without developing an eye for bargains.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 3, 2015)

Greebo said:


> You don't live on a lowish income for a long time without developing an eye for bargains.



Cucumbers are at great prices at the mo. Two for 50p at Surrey Street market in Croydon. 

We have a new Aldi near us in South Norwood  (end of the 196 bus route). I think I still prefer Lidl.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> My current vice, only fulfilled occasionally, is bread and marge with Lidl's Tenery cheese triangles and Pastinos . A "posh" version of the crisp sarnie.


Those crisps are proper snobby!


----------



## Maharani (Jul 3, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Cucumbers are at great prices at the mo. Two for 50p at Surrey Street market in Croydon.
> 
> We have a new Aldi near us in South Norwood  (end of the 196 bus route). I think I still prefer Lidl.


There's a petition going around asking Lidl to prove it's fair work ethics:

http://action.sumofus.org/a/lidl-living-wage-campaign/?akid=11430.6602614.WkXAAh&rd=1&sub=fwd&t=1


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Those crisps are proper snobby!



They are.
They also taste gorgeous.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Tulse Hill is North of the fire station. West Norwood is South of the railway bridge.



Or maybe the stretch between the railway bridge and the fire station is some kind of demilitarised no man's land? Beware all ye who pass through here.

That's probably why they put Deerbrook there...


----------



## clandestino (Jul 3, 2015)

Yea, though I walk through the edible bus stop, I will fear no evil.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 3, 2015)

for thou (urban75 posters) art with me; the Tulse Hill Tavern and the Railway they comfort me.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> There's a petition going around asking Lidl to prove it's fair work ethics:
> 
> http://action.sumofus.org/a/lidl-living-wage-campaign/?akid=11430.6602614.WkXAAh&rd=1&sub=fwd&t=1



I try to avoid shrimp and prawns for this kind of reason. I saw something about intensive farming on one of Simon Reeve's programme and that pretty much stopped me buying prawns or shrimp.

As to Lidl, all retailers have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 3, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I try to avoid shrimp and prawns for this kind of reason. I saw something about intensive farming on one of Simon Reeve's programme and that pretty much stopped me buying prawns or shrimp.
> 
> As to Lidl, all retailers have a lot to answer for.


Yeah I guess the only real way of being perfectly ethical is to live in the hills as a hermit.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yeah I guess the only real way of being perfectly ethical is to live in the hills as a hermit.



Probably 

It's incredibly difficult as there always has to be compromises


----------



## Fingers (Jul 4, 2015)

What an amazing light show this is tonight. We were sat out the side of the Railway and saw two massive forks hit something in Dulwich way. London has not seen anything like this for a few years


----------



## discobastard (Jul 4, 2015)

Incredible thunder as I got home tonight about 23 minutes ago.  I'm kind of disappointed it didn't proper hammer it down.  I love heavy water coming down.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 4, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Incredible thunder as I got home tonight about 23 minutes ago.  I'm kind of disappointed it didn't proper hammer it down.  I love heavy water coming down.


It did. My geraniums are battered.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 4, 2015)

(((geraniums)))


----------



## Fingers (Jul 4, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Incredible thunder as I got home tonight about 23 minutes ago.  I'm kind of disappointed it didn't proper hammer it down.  I love heavy water coming down.



The brief bits it did rain, one drop splatted down on my forehead and it was huge. The storms were very elevated tonight, hence you saw strobe lightning and cloud to ground forks but the thunder was not loud booming and most of the rain evaporated before it hit ground level.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 4, 2015)

And the rain has failed to clear the air. 

In other news, the Railway was banging tonight. Quite a sweaty affair tbh but the Pepperpots delivered good roots reggae on the whole.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The brief bits it did rain, one drop splatted down on my forehead and it was huge. The storms were very elevated tonight, hence you saw strobe lightning and cloud to ground forks but the thunder was not loud booming and most of the rain evaporated before it hit ground level.


That's almost a poem dude.  They was fat drops n' that


----------



## Maharani (Jul 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The brief bits it did rain, one drop splatted down on my forehead and it was huge. The storms were very elevated tonight, hence you saw strobe lightning and cloud to ground forks but the thunder was not loud booming and most of the rain evaporated before it hit ground level.


Says Fred...


----------



## Fingers (Jul 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And the rain has failed to clear the air.
> 
> In other news, the Railway was banging tonight. Quite a sweaty affair tbh but the Pepperpots delivered good roots reggae on the whole.



It was indeed pretty good tonight.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Says Fred...



Careful....


----------



## Maharani (Jul 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Careful....


They didn't prove anything untoward with him did they?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They didn't prove anything untoward with him did they?



He is banged up for five years me dear


----------



## discobastard (Jul 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> And the rain has failed to clear the air.
> 
> In other news, the Railway was banging tonight. Quite a sweaty affair tbh but the Pepperpots delivered good roots reggae on the whole.


I've not been to the Railway for at least a year.  I've had one *awesome* night since I moved here 8 years ago.  It was an African band playing some kind of trance thing..  I recorded it but not sure if I still have it.  I'll try and dig it out.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> He is banged up for five years me dear


Qu'est ce que c'est?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> He is banged up for five years me dear


Oh


----------



## Fingers (Jul 4, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Qu'est ce que c'est?



Fred Talbot. The fella who used to jump all over the floating weather map on Liverpool docks. Bit of a massive nonce case but could predict the weather as good as it got in them days.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Fred Talbot. The fella who used to jump all over the floating weather map on Liverpool docks. Bit of a massive nonce case but could predict the weather as good as it got in them days.


Gotcha.  Page behind.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 4, 2015)

It is nice to have Fingers, the local meteorologist close by. I'll stop with the Fred jibes now I promise.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It is nice to have Fingers, the local meteorologist close by. I'll stop with the Fred jibes now I promise.



And the fella who knows where all the local triffid shops are and the local slow worm dealer


----------



## discobastard (Jul 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> And the fella who knows where all the local triffid shops are and the local slow worm dealer


You know about the Vervoids, right?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 4, 2015)

discobastard said:


> You know about the Vervoids, right?



Eeek just Googled. there is a gap in the market for those in TH


----------



## discobastard (Jul 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Eeek just Googled. there is a gap in the market for those in TH


'Edible Bus Stop'.  Yeah, right.  Stay away from that place.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy is proper Herne Hill (grrr) but she has ben my mate since I moved to London so can we tag her and give her a massive Happy Birthday from the Tulse Hill lot


----------



## Maharani (Jul 5, 2015)

Happy birthday friendofdorothy! Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday FoD.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 5, 2015)

Happy birthday friendofdorothy!


----------



## Maharani (Jul 5, 2015)

Are you feeling better FoD?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> friendofdorothy is proper Herne Hill (grrr) but she has ben my mate since I moved to London so can we tag her and give her a massive Happy Birthday from the Tulse Hill lot


Thank you so much - thats cheered me up.  Thanks gaijingirl Maharani and discobastard - such a lovely greeting from your TH thread. 



Maharani said:


> Are you feeling better FoD?


A bit, thanks. Rubbish way to spend a birthday, and pissed off I'm still not well enough to quaff cider at Brixton Hatter's bar, as I'm
too wheezy and pathetic - I'm feeling sorry for buscador having to put up with me.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thank you so much - thats cheered me up.  Thanks gaijingirl Maharani and discobastard - such a lovely greeting from your TH thread.
> 
> 
> A bit, thanks. Rubbish way to spend a birthday, and pissed off I'm still not well enough to quaff cider at Brixton Hatter's bar, as I'm
> too wheezy and pathetic - I'm feeling sorry for buscador having to put up with me.


Well that means you have to extend your birthday workshops into next week. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> <snip>Rubbish way to spend a birthday, and pissed off I'm still not well enough to quaff cider at Brixton Hatter's bar, as I'm too wheezy and pathetic - I'm feeling sorry for buscador having to put up with me.


Would you like a bottle or two bringing back for you?  To drink when feeling better, I mean.  

They could probably be dropped round during the week.  If so, let me know what sort you'd prefer and I'll take it from there.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 5, 2015)

Do they serve soft drinks at the cider place?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Do they serve soft drinks at the cider place?



I am pretty sure they do.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 5, 2015)

Lots of apple juice apparently. I'm heading down now.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 5, 2015)

Fizzy apple would be ace.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Fizzy apple would be ace.



I am heading there in a bit if you wanna come.  It was closed when I got back last night


----------



## discobastard (Jul 5, 2015)

Hopefully see you guys there. Light grey shirt and light blue jeans. Say hi


----------



## Maharani (Jul 5, 2015)

Have fun folks. I can't make it tonight.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 6, 2015)

I should report that my partner survived a night in the White Hart on Friday. Evicted from the house due to a small cultural event of mine happening in our front room he stopped off at Tulse Hill, decided the Railway was too crowded and tried out the WH. He was wearing trainers but hasn't been evicted from a bar in living memory, and met no resistance - in fact he said he enjoyed his evening, a few beers, enjoyed his burger, said it felt friendly and relaxed. I don't know whether he stood up, I suspect not.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 6, 2015)

WH looked busy Friday. I'm happy for them and wish it to continue to do well. 

OvalhouseDB, are you sure his burger wasn't a 'dawg'?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 6, 2015)

And yes, the railway was heaving Friday night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 6, 2015)

My Son and I passed by the Hart after seeing AC/DC on Saturday. We witnessed dancing inside...and more than 10 people!


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 6, 2015)

Actual standing up dancing?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 6, 2015)

It would be funny if they made them sit down to dance!

They refused getting DJs in before so have obviously relaxed this rule too. I hope to see Andy and Rex back DJing in there. They play good tunes.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My Son and I passed by the Hart after seeing AC/DC on Saturday. We witnessed dancing inside...and more than 10 people!


Did AC/DC rock it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did AC/DC rock it?



They were the best I've seen them since 1988. The mosh pit was the biggest I've ever been in. The setlist was amazing. The sound was deafeningly loud and Nanker Jnr said it was the best gig he has been to to date...and even though he is only 18 he has seen a fair few bands in his short time...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It would be funny if they made them sit down to dance!
> 
> They refused getting DJs in before so have obviously relaxed this rule too. I hope to see Andy and Rex back DJing in there. They play good tunes.



They had an engagement party in on Saturday.

This Saturday is apparently the official launch night and they are gavibg DJs etc.

They are expecting lots of people along.

I still feel the Tulse and The Railway have so much more to offer on a sunmer saturday...so for the WH I hope it pisses with rain on Saturday so people wanna be dancing indoors....on chairs!!!


----------



## Maharani (Jul 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They had an engagement party in on Saturday.
> 
> This Saturday is apparently the official launch night and they are gavibg DJs etc.
> 
> ...


I prefer dancing on tables, less chance of falling off.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2015)

Tbh... I went past the WH on Friday night and it was completely empty.  Bouncer at door, barmaid looking bored.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I prefer dancing on tables, less chance of falling off.



Depends on the table


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2015)

Just seen this contraption up by birkbeck allotments, atop Peabody Estate:

 
And closer:


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like some sort of camera...maybe to monitor the new bus route?


----------



## Smick (Jul 7, 2015)

Were there rubber strips across the road as well?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't upload the article but there is one in WN247 mini mag about the proposals for the monthly market outside the station. It's being proposed by a social enterprise called Tree Shepherd. Forgive me if it's been on this thread before. I didn't search tbh.

You can pledge support  (or otherwise) here:
www.spacehive.com/twist-pop-up-on-station-rise-tulse-hill


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2015)

Smick said:


> Were there rubber strips across the road as well?


Don't think so actually no.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 7, 2015)

Mind control device....

"You do want a market on station rise"

"You do want a market on station rise"

"You do want a market on station rise"

"You do want a market on station rise"


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 7, 2015)

Pollution measurer?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I can't upload the article but there is one in WN247 mini mag about the proposals for the monthly market outside the station. It's being proposed by a social enterprise called Tree Shepherd. Forgive me if it's been on this thread before. I didn't search tbh.
> 
> You can pledge support  (or otherwise) here:
> www.spacehive.com/twist-pop-up-on-station-rise-tulse-hill


What does this mean? 


> Vet traders for evidence of benefits etc. to promote test-trade opportunity


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2015)

editor said:


> What does this mean?


gawd knows...I wondered that meself.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2015)

Vets checking that local pets are on the right benefits? ESA, PIP, JSA etc...


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jul 7, 2015)

There have been rumours of a street market here for years but this is the first time I've known it was a def deal. Their website boasts of 'public consultation' and 'positive buy-in' (ugh!) from local residents - well, no-one's consulted me and I've lived on Station Rise for 17 years. No questionnaire through the door, no door-to-door canvassing, no survey on the counter in local shops or the pubs. Now, I'm not totally against it but as a resident, I have some concerns: noise, litter, and the safety of the traders - we get a lot of daytime nutters on this street. 'Positive buy-in' FFS - for what, 'Long-term unemployed market trader solutions'...?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2015)

editor said:


> What does this mean?



could it be related to this statement... "Calling traders: £140 rate for 7 x £20 trade spots is for people on benefits only. If you are not on benefits, it's £280 per package."


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2015)

That sounds a bit more sensible than my suggestion gaijingirl.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> There have been rumours of a street market here for years but this is the first time I've known it was a def deal. Their website boasts of 'public consultation' and 'positive buy-in' (ugh!) from local residents - well, no-one's consulted me and I've lived on Station Rise for 17 years. No questionnaire through the door, no door-to-door canvassing, no survey on the counter in local shops or the pubs. Now, I'm not totally against it but as a resident, I have some concerns: noise, litter, and the safety of the traders - we get a lot of daytime nutters on this street. 'Positive buy-in' FFS - for what, 'Long-term unemployed market trader solutions'...?


'Daytime nutters'? Haha. As opposed to nighttime nutters.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 7, 2015)

That makes sense gaijingirl. I read it as something else initially but that sounds more sensible. 

http://www.workspace.org.uk/test-trading-programme/


----------



## alfajobrob (Jul 7, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> we get a lot of daytime nutters on this street.?



Sorry fella - I'll try and keep away in future although I thought you maybe talking about Y1011M1* who I need to call.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 8, 2015)

Went to Casa deg last night cos the railway stop doing pizzas while their bbq is on. Place was really busy on a Tuesday. Maxine who works the floor there said it was packed out on Monday night and people will definately need to book come the weekends. We have our very own Chiltern Firehouse on the doorstep, but it's cheaper and I reckon friendlier. Food's probably nicer too.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jul 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> 'Daytime nutters'? Haha. As opposed to nighttime nutters.


That's usually us...


----------



## Maharani (Jul 8, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> That's usually us...


No comment.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 8, 2015)

editor said:


> What does this mean?


The bit about vetting for benefits?  With my cynic's hat on, I'd assume that was snooping to make sure that nobody was earning without declaring it while on benefits. 

There are several types of benefits with which you can't keep any earnings at all before your beneifts are docked pound for pound, some with which the amount you can keep per fortnight is ridiculously low (approx £5), and some with which the permitted hours and earnings limits are very strict indeed.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 9, 2015)

Oi oi, is this how Tina funded her retirement? 

Check your bank statements!

http://www.itv.com/news/2015-07-09/...of-co-op-customers-overcharged-in-card-error/


----------



## Greebo (Jul 9, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oi oi, is this how Tina funded her retirement?
> 
> Check your bank statements!<snip>


No need - I use cash.  *smug*


----------



## Fingers (Jul 10, 2015)

Purchased in the COOP earlier.  Shocking.  It is going back.


----------



## DeaconBlue (Jul 10, 2015)

Went to the Railway last night, was lovely in the Garden. 

Ordered from the BBQ which was great, but I have to say portions were small. 

Popped my heat in the white hart... full band playing & only 5 people there... 

Starting to feel sorry for them ;-)


----------



## 299 old timer (Jul 10, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Purchased in the COOP earlier.  Shocking.  It is going back.
> 
> View attachment 73865



Confused. Because the packaging is broken or because it has cucumber in it?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 10, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Confused. Because the packaging is broken or because it has cucumber in it?



Look closely at the state of the cucumber. That was one of the better bits.


----------



## 299 old timer (Jul 10, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Look closely at the state of the cucumber. That was one of the better bits.



Does look a bit mangy, it has to be said


----------



## Fingers (Jul 10, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Does look a bit mangy, it has to be said



A bottom of the tray was liquid.  Sell by date was today. I usually pick one from the back as you can get an extra day or so out of it but I was careless today.  #shoppingfail


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2015)

DeaconBlue said:


> Went to the Railway last night, was lovely in the Garden.
> 
> Ordered from the BBQ which was great, but I have to say portions were small.
> 
> ...



To be fair, 5 people on a sunny weekday evening was never unusual in there. Friday early evening was always busy. Saturday afternoons too.

Monday afternoon in the Hart was always my favourite. It was always most entertaining.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2015)

Fingers said:


> A bottom of the tray was liquid.  Sell by date was today. I usually pick one from the back as you can get an extra day or so out of it but I was careless today.  #shoppingfail



Probably tastes the same. It's a vacumm packed salad at the end of the day. 27 calories of zero goodness.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 10, 2015)

hows the pulled pork dawgs going in there? the White Hart that is


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> hows the pulled pork dawgs going in there? the White Hart that is


I'm really into pulled pints these days.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm really into pulled pints these days.



You did blinder of an auction tonight. I reckon we raised a good 2k+ on that fundraiser.  And the Germans had a brilliant night, all 50+ of them.

Called into the Railway on the way back, apart from bumping into a good comrade, it was not very busy. Not like last week.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Purchased in the COOP earlier.  Shocking.  It is going back.
> 
> View attachment 73865


Eughhhh


----------



## Maharani (Jul 11, 2015)

DeaconBlue said:


> Went to the Railway last night, was lovely in the Garden.
> 
> Ordered from the BBQ which was great, but I have to say portions were small.
> 
> ...


Hello newbie!


----------



## Maharani (Jul 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Probably tastes the same. It's a vacumm packed salad at the end of the day. 27 calories of zero goodness.


It's not vacuum packed...


----------



## Maharani (Jul 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm really into pulled pints these days.


Salted salt...


----------



## Maharani (Jul 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> You did blinder of an auction tonight. I reckon we raised a good 2k+ on that fundraiser.  And the Germans had a brilliant night, all 50+ of them.
> 
> Called into the Railway on the way back, apart from bumping into a good comrade, it was not very busy. Not like last week.


Who, what, where?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Who, what, where?



Altona 1893 raised funds to come over (from Hamburg) to play us tomorrow for a friendly (which you better be coming to ;-) and we were raising money tonight to pay for the return leg in two years. We put on a good party for them!

Reckon we could have 1,000 there tomorrow.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 11, 2015)

Is the tennis on today and tomorrow in any of the locals? I'm sure the Hart used to play it...


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2015)

Has anybody sold a flat/house round here recently?  I'm thinking about a move and I want an estate agent who seems to know what they're doing, i.e. doesn't just look up your property on Zoopla.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 11, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Has anybody sold a flat/house round here recently?  I'm thinking about a move and I want an estate agent who seems to know what they're doing, i.e. doesn't just look up your property on Zoopla.


Used these some years back:

https://www.woosterstock.co.uk

They were a very small company then operating in the basement of their flat in Peckham. They were quite different from the usual estate agents, although this was some 15 years back.

They seem to still get decent reviews though.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 11, 2015)

Very verbose tho. Their ads drive me crazy. Pedder are nice and local.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks both!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2015)

White Hart has people...DJs...and a 2.30am licence...official launch...

Shame about the advertising!


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> White Hart has people...DJs...and a 2.30am licence...official launch...
> 
> Shame about the advertising!


Anyone going?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm here for a wee bit....don't know anyone...just came to show a bit of support


----------



## Smick (Jul 11, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Has anybody sold a flat/house round here recently?  I'm thinking about a move and I want an estate agent who seems to know what they're doing, i.e. doesn't just look up your property on Zoopla.


We bought from Galloways in 2011, and they didn't seem to be such bastards as Foxtons, Haart, KFH etc.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2015)

Oops...people are leaving...

...about 15 in 5 mins...

Down to12


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2015)

Must be the really dull generic dance plop being pumped out....

....is on vinyl though...


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 11, 2015)

The advice is to act as a buyer and see how agency treats you- are they proactive, pilot, call you back etc. Then you can think would you want to hire them. Similarly look online - it's ALL online now - is the blurb well-written, informative, does it give the info you'd want as a buyer... Do they give a sh!t ? (I'm a punctuation /spelling snob too...)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2015)

All estate agents are self interested cunts...as is everyone else involved in the sales/purchases of properties and all surrounding matters...

I've been close to murder a lot on the past 6 months....

All over now...thank god...


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Oops...people are leaving...
> 
> ...about 15 in 5 mins...
> 
> Down to12


Ouch.  I'm in Surbiton. May drop in on way back but that won't be till about 11.15.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> The advice is to act as a buyer and see how agency treats you- are they proactive, pilot, call you back etc. Then you can think would you want to hire them. Similarly look online - it's ALL online now - is the blurb well-written, informative, does it give the info you'd want as a buyer... Do they give a sh!t ? (I'm a punctuation /spelling snob too...)


Thank you Sister. That's really helpful and exactly the kind of thing I'm interested in. I'm a bit of a punctuation and spelling snob myself. Tells a lot about how much they care about what they're doing. 

A close friend sold a flat not that long ago (different part of town) and ended up rewriting a lot of the copy themselves. 

Another friend had their place valued in Brixton recently and was asked 'what do *you* think it's worth?', and then the agent said they didn't need to come see the place, they just looked on Zoopla. I'm looking for somebody who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 12, 2015)

You  could save yourself he commission and Wideboys and use online agency - you might need more time/patience to show people around (& vet for time wasters). 
A lot of people want sharky types selling for them... Max their profits... But I follow the market a bit - and notice that F0xt@ns have a lot of 'reduced' places rather proving they overprice initially. Suppose anywhere is only worth what someone can/will pay, so maybe that's fair enough, but reckon they value high to get the custom.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2015)

So yesterday we took the Germans out for breakfast. We went to the Railway who were not doing breakfast but instead offered us the BBQ which was some overpriced £11 (ffs) for a burger crap so we went to Cafe Castello.

Three of us ordered the huge breakfast which turned up promptly, whilst myself and poptyping ordered the smaller breakfast which did not turn up before everyone else had finished eating so myself and Pop walked out in a massive huff and went to the Tulse Hill Cafe which was OKish.

We should have gone to Electric Cafe.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 12, 2015)

Personally I can't bear the railway bbq. Had one too many bad experiences there. I always miss their pizzas in the summer, although I think they still do the offer on Mondays right?

I think the railway food is a total rip; the quality is way below average especially for what they charge. Puddings are often really nice though. 

Has anyone eaten in the Hart yet? I might have to try it for trying's sake. 

Casa Deg's garden to open soon, so their sign says. I'm hoping they totally finish it before opening it, not half arse it like they did with the restaurant. Happy days now though, they seem to be doing really well and so they should. Food's more than decent and staff are grand.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> So yesterday we took the Germans out for breakfast. We went to the Railway who were not doing breakfast but instead offered us the BBQ which was some overpriced £11 (ffs) for a burger crap so we went to Cafe Castello.
> 
> Three of us ordered the huge breakfast which turned up promptly, whilst myself and poptyping ordered the smaller breakfast which did not turn up before everyone else had finished eating so mysef and Pop walked out in a massive huff and went to the Tulse Hill Cafe which was OKish.
> 
> We should have gone to Electric Cafe.


The Electric is by far superior to any cafe from HH to WN. Nuff said.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The Electric is by far superior to any cafe from HH to WN. Nuff said.



^^this


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2015)

On a more positive culinary note, the Railway's Sunday lunch is rather good today


----------



## Smick (Jul 12, 2015)

I like Castello, but having to wait too long can be a massive pain in the arse. Castello's big breakfast is huge. Electric's chips and toast are unbeatable. Ibrahim isn't to bad if you're looking for a real greasy spoon, I'm convinced they can't count though, and it usually goes in my favour. We're well served for breakfasts.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> White Hart has people...DJs...and a 2.30am licence...official launch...
> 
> Shame about the advertising!


Is that 2.30am licence a regular weekend thing do you know?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 12, 2015)

discobastard - Harrison Sellars Estate Agents - very candid:

http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/ne...ood_house_with__local_drug_dealers_close_by_/

ps... saw you earlier crossing my road!


----------



## Smick (Jul 13, 2015)

Have you ever seen me out and about gaijingirl ? I've met you and discobastard at the White Hart and don't think I've seen you since, but am not sure if remember you. I live next door to poptyping and have never seen her since the first time.

Maybe I'm just bad with faces.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 13, 2015)

Smick said:


> Have you ever seen me out and about gaijingirl ? I've met you and discobastard at the White Hart and don't think I've seen you since, but am not sure if remember you. I live next door to poptyping and have never seen her since the first time.
> 
> Maybe I'm just bad with faces.



i rarely run into anyone around here except a couple of people... i'm not too bad with faces either...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 13, 2015)

O


Maharani said:


> Is that 2.30am licence a regular weekend thing do you know?


One off


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2015)

Smick said:


> Have you ever seen me out and about gaijingirl ? I've met you and discobastard at the White Hart and don't think I've seen you since, but am not sure if remember you. I live next door to poptyping and have never seen her since the first time.
> 
> Maybe I'm just bad with faces.



I don't remember well what you look like and I keep seeing people that I think might be you but I'm not sure.  So I end up just staring oddly at people.   poptyping - I'm surprised i don't see you about more often but I think we just keep really different hours.  There are quite a few people who I see pretty much daily out and about.


----------



## Smick (Jul 13, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't remember well what you look like and I keep seeing people that I think might be you but I'm not sure.  So I end up just staring oddly at people.   poptyping - I'm surprised i don't see you about more often but I think we just keep really different hours.  There are quite a few people who I see pretty much daily out and about.


If you see someone wearing a cheapo suit who looks really, really boring then the chances are that it is me.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 13, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't remember well what you look like and I keep seeing people that I think might be you but I'm not sure.  So I end up just staring oddly at people.   poptyping - I'm surprised i don't see you about more often but I think we just keep really different hours.  There are quite a few people who I see pretty much daily out and about.



i keep fairly regular hours these days


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2015)

Smick said:


> If you see someone wearing a cheapo suit who looks really, really boring then the chances are that it is me.



it would help me if you could do some kind of song/dance routine as you travel in the local area - some kind of "singing in the rain" type affair would do - nothing too flash.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2015)

poptyping said:


> i keep fairly regular hours these days



they may be but I think they'll be quite different to mine.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi gaijingirl <<waves>> - were you on the bike?  I'm ususally pretty observant..

Thanks for this - if nothing else they seem honest


----------



## discobastard (Jul 13, 2015)

I would recognise you Smick.  I saw you fairly recently I think but as usual I was running for a train.  I shall say hi next time.

Since the Cider Bar the other Sunday I know what pretty much most of the people on here look like I think.  I'll always say hi unless I'm late for some form of public transport.

ETA: we're probably overdue a Tulse Hill meetup.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Hi gaijingirl <<waves>> - were you on the bike?  I'm ususally pretty observant..
> 
> Thanks for this - if nothing else they seem honest



hiya.. no.. I was in a car with 2 bikes and a roof box on top - we were coming back from a camping/cycling/cider weekend.  Pretty sure it was you.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 13, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> hiya.. no.. I was in a car with 2 bikes and a roof box on top - we were coming back from a camping/cycling/cider weekend.  Pretty sure it was you.


If it was around 6.30 - 7pm last night then it probably was, I went up to Sainsbury's.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2015)

discobastard said:


> If it was around 6.30 - 7pm last night then it probably was, I went up to Sainsbury's.



yeah... that'd be it - you were heading in that direction.  We stared at each other.  I was wondering if it was you.  you were probably wondering if we were going to run you over.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 13, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah... that'd be it - you were heading in that direction.  We stared at each other.  I was wondering if it was you.  you were probably wondering if we were going to run you over.


I often wonder that crossing that road.  And I really need to get some new contact lenses.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2015)

Police helicopter action!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2015)

Fingers said:


>




Wasn't down there...but heard loads of sirens and the copter was hovering for ages....


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Wasn't down there...but heard loads of sirens and the copter was hovering for ages....



heard the sirens and hovering. I walked past about half an hour ago and all was quiet


----------



## Maharani (Jul 14, 2015)

WTF? I was in there around 2.30pm.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2015)

Maharani said:


> WTF? I was in there around 2.30pm.



What did you do?  Are they still looking for you?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2015)

This was about an hour or so ago


----------



## Maharani (Jul 14, 2015)

Fingers said:


> What did you do?  Are they still looking for you?


Not sure. Perhaps I bought the last cucumber . 

I would hope that Clarke made an appearance as superman. Or maybe he went bad and caused the ruckus...


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Not sure. Perhaps I bought the last cucumber .
> 
> I would hope that Clarke made an appearance as superman. Or maybe he went bad and caused the ruckus...



There were no small dogs in there were there?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 14, 2015)

You're funny. 

Has it reopened do we know?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You're funny.
> 
> Has it reopened do we know?



ha ha. yes it is open


----------



## T & P (Jul 14, 2015)

Fingers said:


>



Tina is back and she caught someone lighting a cig by the door?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2015)

Apparently a couple of kids (one with knife) chased another kid in. One of the chasing kids also smashed a bottle and tried to glass chaded kid....

....then from what I can gather all hell broke loose!

...the woman telling me the story wasn't very clear about what happened next....just that she was very frightened.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 14, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Apparently a couple of kids (one with knife) chased another kid in. One of the chasing kids also smashed a bottle and tried to glass chaded kid....
> 
> ....then from what I can gather all hell broke loose!
> 
> ...the woman telling me the story wasn't very clear about what happened next....just that she was very frightened.


Yikes.


----------



## Smick (Jul 15, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Altona 1893 raised funds to come over (from Hamburg) to play us tomorrow for a friendly (which you better be coming to ;-) and we were raising money tonight to pay for the return leg in two years. We put on a good party for them!
> 
> Reckon we could have 1,000 there tomorrow.


I saw their sticker on the wheelie bin!

I had noticed a few Dulwich Fans Gegen Rechts over the years, I presume it's related to this friendship between the fans.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 15, 2015)

Smick said:


> I saw their sticker on the wheelie bin!
> 
> I had noticed a few Dulwich Fans Gegen Rechts over the years, I presume it's related to this friendship between the fans.



That wheelie bin is owned by an Urb ;-)

Yes it is a friendship between the two clubs. met some great people from Hamburg.


----------



## Smick (Jul 15, 2015)

Fingers said:


> That wheelie bin is owned by an Urb ;-)
> 
> Yes it is a friendship between the two clubs. met some great people from Hamburg.


My next door urb neighbour.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 15, 2015)

Smick said:


> My next door urb neighbour.



that will be the one


----------



## Smick (Jul 16, 2015)

Fingers said:


> That wheelie bin is owned by an Urb ;-)
> 
> Yes it is a friendship between the two clubs. met some great people from Hamburg.


Another one on the Palace Road phone box.

Class.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 16, 2015)

Smick said:


> Another one on the Palace Road phone box.
> 
> Class.



I will fess up to that one


----------



## Fingers (Jul 16, 2015)

Sat on my roof watching the amazing lightning show to the north west


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

The copper chopper is back!


----------



## Smick (Jul 17, 2015)

Something major happening between poptyping and my house. Riot van, police dogs, helicopter. There were cops in our front garden, but the focus seemed to be on hers.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 17, 2015)

They were in my front and back garden looking for a dangerous man. They've caught someone and taken them away!


----------



## Smick (Jul 17, 2015)

Apparently there has been a serious assault down by the shops and the person who did it ran up here.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 17, 2015)

Hope the person who got assaulted is ok


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

In the White Hart and was told there was a dangerous man on loose. There are coppers stationed on a lot if the roads


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

Wasn't me...


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Wasn't me...



It was not her as she is in the boozer with me and she is planning how she is going to get away with kicking off at the dog display tomorrow


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

It's high drama in TH as ever.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> It was not her as she is in the boozer with me and she is planning how she is going to get away with kicking off at the dog display tomorrow


How long you staying?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> How long you staying?



Just left mate. Are you coming to the Country Show tomorrow? If you get to the Active Zone about 4pm we will be doing some flyering for Dulwich Hamlet FC tent


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh the White Hart now has a Sony Playstation and a Nintendo thingy with old skool CRT teles....


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Just left mate. Are you coming to the Country Show tomorrow? If you get to the Active Zone about 4pm we will be doing some flyering for Dulwich Hamlet FC tent


Ah shame. Just got out the station. Hopefully see you tomorrow. Am
Off to Nepal benefit at the Windmill early eve but will try and Swing by.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

I'd love to meet you discobastard. 

gaijingirl, poptyping, youse around for the fair tomorrow?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

Anyone decent on at the Windmill tomorrow?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'd love to meet you discobastard.
> 
> gaijingirl, poptyping, youse around for the fair tomorrow?



Yeah we'll be there  nice pic in the paper btw


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Anyone decent on at the Windmill tomorrow?


Yeah be good to meet up proper. 

David Cronenbergs Wife playing tomorrow. Proper dirty dark indie. And the Phobophobes. And a whole bunch of other interesting noise. 

It's been organised by Paul, the main sound guy at the Windmill. He's a great guy, helped us out a lot. So he's managed to pull in loads of great artists.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yeah we'll be there  nice pic in the paper btw



I need to work on looking less miserable on demos when the press are there. I was expecting to get mobbed in the laundrette but nada


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Yeah be good to meet up proper.
> 
> David Cronenbergs Wife playing tomorrow. Proper dirty dark indie. And the Phobophobes. And a whole bunch of other interesting noise.
> 
> It's been organised by Paul, the main sound guy at the Windmill. He's a great guy, helped us out a lot. So he's managed to pull in loads of great artists.


Might go to that. Love the windmill.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Might go to that. Love the windmill.


Nice one. Shout if you do. Should be a fun night. Good cause too.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Nice one. Shout if you do. Should be a fun night. Good cause too.


Course. 

Is the rock bbq thingy on? Starts early right?


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Course.
> 
> Is the rock bbq thingy on? Starts early right?


Dunno re BBQ this time but here's the lineup:

http://windmillbrixton.co.uk/listings/events/18-jul-15-rock-for-nepal-the-windmill/

I won't be down too early but hoping to be there around 7.30/8.00pm. 

All welcome


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

The LCS ends at 8pm so was hoping to go onto somewhere. This might be that somewhere...


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

Probably nowhere better to go than the Windmill. One of the few live venues left in south London but one of the best   And they have the best roof dog in the country


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

Scary fucking roof dog. I certainly wouldn't be standing on that beast


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Scary fucking roof dog. I certainly wouldn't be standing on that beast



oh there are limits to the size of dog you assault then


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Probably nowhere better to go than the Windmill. One of the few live venues left in south London but one of the best   And they have the best roof dog in the country


My favourite venue of all time. Roof dog is legend


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> oh there are limits to the size of dog you assault then


Yes. I don't assault dogs btw, it was an accident what happened the other day. People might get all vigilanty on me...


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yes. I don't assault dogs btw, it was an accident what happened the other day. People might get all vigilanty on me...



This is true ^


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yes. I don't assault dogs btw, it was an accident what happened the other day. People might get all vigilanty on me...


That's ok I'm a cat person anyway.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> That's ok I'm a cat person anyway.



Me too.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Me too.


Not that I wish them any ill. I just don't get them.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Not that I wish them any ill. I just don't get them.



I get some of them but not all of them. My grandma's vicious little shit Corgi attacked me when I was six years old so i was never a massive  fan of them but sometimes you meet a dog that is just ace..... 

*Size wise, look how he towers over the beer table


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I get some of them but not all of them. My grandma's vicious little shit Corgi attacked me when I was six years old so i was never a massive  fan of them but sometimes you meet a dog that is just ace..... View attachment 74183


I saw that thinking it was a photo of your gran and her dog Corgi. Think it was the fur collar that did it.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I saw that thinking it was a photo of your gran and her dog Corgi. Think it was the fur collar that did it.



The Corgi was rather more tame than to my nan and had a nice side to it when it was not trying to kill young children


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I get some of them but not all of them. My grandma's vicious little shit Corgi attacked me when I was six years old so i was never a massive  fan of them but sometimes you meet a dog that is just ace..... View attachment 74183
> 
> *Size wise, look how he towers over the beer table


Fight you


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Fight you
> View attachment 74184


Is that yours? 

I met a cat last weekend that actually did that when asking for food, like a dog!


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is that yours?
> 
> I met a cat last weekend that actually did that when asking for food, like a dog!


Yeah she's mine.  She's called Bonnie.  Only ever did it once and I just happened to snap her. 

She's a rescue cat.  Think she's had a previously abusive owner but she's safe now.  And quite bonkers.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2015)

A friend of mine reimagined her.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> A friend of mine reimagined her.
> 
> View attachment 74187


meawwww!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 18, 2015)

Needs light sabres


----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2015)

That was last week.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2015)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 74193


That's pretty much how she rolls.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 18, 2015)

tried to have a drink in the hart with M*** last night. No go.

I told them I thought it was cruel and unkind and they had missed an opportunity to do a good thing.

No real response.

shame.

dissapointed.


----------



## Smick (Jul 18, 2015)

That's really unfair to bar someone with no experience of them.

I've seen her in Carlos's recently and she was no trouble at all.

I'm quite happy to exclude myself from the White Hart permanently. Not that I know her, but I know who she is and I know right from wrong.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 18, 2015)

I wanted to give them another chance but that's it now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 18, 2015)

I just find it sad.

3 people in at 10pm. They could have had 5.

Railway was heaving.

Carlos's was busy too. So was the Tulse.

Makes no sense to run a pub with no customers.


----------



## Smick (Jul 18, 2015)

They only had to give her a chance for ine night. And if she oversteps the mark then they've got a reason to fuck her out.

It's not right at all.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm going to go all out on this and name names because I'm actually fuming.  I went into the Hart tonight because I just can't walk by while injustice is being done. 

So I went in and spoke to Simon (the Asian fellow) about M. I said it wasn't right and that they're trying to socially cleanse the pub. He kicked off at me saying that that was bollocks and I didn't know his background blah blah. He then proceeded to say that M was barred because she came in f'ing and blinding when they first opened.  That is total bollocks. I went in there the week she got barred to confront them about it and he told me he didn't know why but that James (beardy now non beardy manager who never seems to be in there) had barred her. When I asked to speak to said James he ran off, I haven't seen him since. 

I'm angry because Simon has lied to me about the barring. If M had done as he'd said why not tell me months ago when it happened? It's all underhand, nasty, lies. I told him they've fucked up coming into a closeknit community without researching the demographics, stamping their non approval on certain faces. I said my piece, told him they've certainly lost my custom and left.

I stopped going in there when they barred M, gave it another go yesterday as time's past but after more of the same bullshit I'll not step foot in there again.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh and I heard tonight that apparently (and this is heresy) that the Railway warned the previous manager of the Hart to bar M but he refused. Sounds like the Railway have it in for M and did the same with the new guys. 

I have heard the railway guys slagging people off, trying to bar other locals but not really having a valid reason to do so (those people haven't kicked off in their pub).


----------



## Smick (Jul 19, 2015)

I got a take away from the Saffron last night. It appears to have changed entirely. The food was quite poor, a change without doubt, it came in different containers and I didn't recognise the delivery guy. It must have been sold but retained the name and phone number from before. I'll give it a wide berth until I hear otherwise


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

Smick said:


> I got a take away from the Saffron last night. It appears to have changed entirely. The food was quite poor, a change without doubt, it came in different containers and I didn't recognise the delivery guy. It must have been sold but retained the name and phone number from before. I'll give it a wide berth until I hear otherwise



We only get our curries from Gurhka Cottage now. Their food is the absolute business.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 19, 2015)

poptyping said:


> We only get our curries from Gurhka Cottage now. Their food is the absolute business.


Where's that then? Nepalese too? 

I'm so used to Village and it's Pakistani which is more like my cooking. I'll try GC though. I found Saffron nice but richer than Village. 

Does anyone get food from Curry Paradise. I like eating in but haven't got a TA before...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where's that then? Nepalese too?
> 
> I'm so used to Village and it's Pakistani which is more like my cooking. I'll try GC though. I found Saffron nice but richer than Village.
> 
> Does anyone get food from Curry Paradise. I like eating in but haven't got a TA before...



GC is in Crystal Palace but will deliver to TH. They do nepalese and Indian. Really delicious and 20% off if you order on the website
http://gurkhacottage

In other food delivery news, i ordered a delivery burrito and chicken wings from the hootahob recently. Proper FIT! Massive portion and only £12.50.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 19, 2015)

poptyping said:


> GC is in Crystal Palace but will deliver to TH. They do nepalese and Indian. Really delicious and 20% off if you order on the website
> http://gurkhacottage
> 
> In other food delivery news, i ordered a delivery burrito and chicken wings from the hootahob recently. Proper FIT! Massive portion and only £12.50.


Oh my, I'm so not up on the local TAs! Hootahob, where the fuck?!

I've been to yet and yaki in CP. Don't rate it. Perhaps I'll treat my girl to GC tonight.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Oh my, I'm so not up on the local TAs! Hootahob, where the fuck?!
> 
> I've been to yet and yaki in CP. Don't rate it. Perhaps I'll treat my girl to GC tonight.


Tell me what's good to order there poptyping.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Tell me what's good to order there poptyping.



Get the Makhani Dahl. It makes all the badness go away. The Green Chicken is fit and so are the clove smoked lamb chops. The fella likes piro piro kukhura it's a bit more like Chinesey sort of dish but it's very nice. Also methi lamb. I want to eat all of that now!


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 19, 2015)

How does it compare to village masala, that's our go to (it seemed to be better the last time we got a take away from there). 

Although as we've just got back from Eid, we've got a huge amount of home cooked goodness in the fridge, so it's unlikely we'll be ordering for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> How does it compare to village masala, that's our go to (it seemed to be better the last time we got a take away from there).
> 
> Although as we've just got back from Eid, we've got a huge amount of home cooked goodness in the fridge, so it's unlikely we'll be ordering for a couple of weeks.



Never has village masala but if it makes any difference I come from an Indian family and my curry standards are incredibly high.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 19, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Never has village masala but if it makes any difference I come from an Indian family and my curry standards are incredibly high.


Right, I'm taking you. Can't believe you haven't been in.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Right, I'm taking you. Can't believe you haven't been in.



Is it really that good?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

Also just got a crispy chicken fillet in a pitta from the blue take away on Norwood road (appetite?). Fucking fit.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 19, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Is it really that good?


They're my pals, they make the food like I like it and it's always consistenly good. You can be the judge my dear...

Didn't get a ghurka tonight. Had a gorgeous halloumi wrap at the show. No queue! Might get tomorrow instead.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They're my pals, they make the food like I like it and it's always consistenly good. You can be the judge my dear...
> 
> Didn't get a ghurka tonight. Had a gorgeous halloumi wrap at the show. No queue! Might get tomorrow instead.



How are their lamb chops?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 19, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Never has village masala but if it makes any difference I come from an Indian family and my curry standards are incredibly high.


yeah, you said, same background as my wife, Guji muslim.

It's our default 'comfort food from the sub-continent' place.

Their chops are good

managed to get to the last hour and a half of LCS, hoping to catch a bit of whats-his-face son of the lead singer of Culture,  what actually happened was that my wife said why don't you take our daughter as the 196 crawled past Brockwell park, so I did.  Which lead to a strop when I refused to get her an ice cream from a van. 5 minutes of music before she wanted to go back to the sheep, and two visits to the sheep, which she was extactic about being able to stroke, and one tired meltdown when I had to remove her from the sheep.

still mostly good.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 19, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> It's our default 'comfort food from the sub-continent' place.



Which ones your default? Village Masala?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 19, 2015)

yup.  But haven't tried much else for take ways to be fair, apart from Saffon (slightly too sweet, small portions) The Poppadom on the Hill (delivery bloke double took when my wife answered the door, and the food was, um, sort of curry for people who have never had proper curry, and I had to endure weeks of 'I can't believe you ordered that food etc etc').  We'll have to try the one that Poptyping was talking about though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> yeah, you said, same background as my wife, Guji muslim.
> 
> It's our default 'comfort food from the sub-continent' place.
> 
> ...



Sounds like I definitely have to give it a go then. It's payday next weekend


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm going to have to try both


----------



## Maharani (Jul 19, 2015)

poptyping said:


> How are their lamb chops?


The girl loves them .


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 19, 2015)

Bigger. Ghurka Cottage says it wonr deliver to my address 

[EDIT] Bigger should read as Bugger. Bloody autocorrect


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Bigger. Ghurka Cottage says it wonr deliver to my address



Wtf?! Looks like an urban curry night is in order!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 20, 2015)

While I think of it, has anyone got the name of a takeaway which definitely does Indian or similar food for Jains?  Serious question.  Delivery area, SW2 2 (just off Tulse Hill).

Sick and tired of either cooking at home or playing russian roulette.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 20, 2015)

Greebo said:


> While I think of it, has anyone got the name of a takeaway which definitely does Indian or similar food for Jains?  Serious question.  Delivery area, SW2 2 (just off Tulse Hill).
> 
> Sick and tired of either cooking at home or playing russian roulette.


So no root veg? Mmm, a tall order but I can ask my mates at Village Masaleh if they would consider it. There might be somewhere in CP. It's worth calling  aroundif you haven't already to ask them. 

The difficulty with this is that most 'Indian' places are run by Muslims not Hindus so I'd imagine they'd be a bit clueless. The manager of VM is Hindu though so it's worth a bash. I'll ask and let you know.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2015)

Village Massala is sound. I've had one average meal in there about 5 years ago. They are very nice people, they cook very good food, it is not overly priced, it aint trying to be flash and you can byo booze...

...my only issue there is the room really carrys sound...so as long as you don't mind hearing every conversation from every table then you'll be ok..


----------



## Maharani (Jul 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Village Massala is sound. I've had one average meal in there about 5 years ago. They are very nice people, they cook very good food, it is not overly priced, it aint trying to be flash and you can byo booze...
> 
> ...my only issue there is the room really carrys sound...so as long as you don't mind hearing every conversation from every table then you'll be ok..


Depends on the conversation...


----------



## Maharani (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm thinking the Nepalese places might be more likely to cater for Jains...


----------



## Greebo (Jul 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So no root veg? Mmm, a tall order but I can ask my mates at Village Masaleh if they would consider it. There might be somewhere in CP. It's worth calling  aroundif you haven't already to ask them.  <snip> The manager of VM is Hindu though so it's worth a bash. I'll ask and let you know.


No - no onions of any kind, dried or fresh, shallots, leeks, spring onions (scallions), or chives.  "Just a trace" or "we only use it as a garnish" isn't good enough, there has to be none at all.  AFAIK Jains don't use these in their food.  I can have garlic, but I'm happy to go without if it means that the food is safe for me.

Thanks for offering to check, think I might be a bit too far for a takeaway from Crystal Palace.


----------



## Smick (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh,I love onions. I couldn't do without them. Jainism looks to be quite restrictive when it comes to food.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2015)

Onions and garlic are god's greatest ingredients...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2015)

I had thought that Jain's don't use either onion OR garlic, so googled and yes, that seems to be the case but also found out that it is the same in Shoujin ryouri - which I have eaten many times in temples in Japan - but never noticed the lack of onions/garlic. There's not a lot of garlic in Japanese food anyway so that's not so strange.  It might be a little odd not to have onion.  However, also they won't have aubergine, which features quite heavily in Japanese food.  Anyway - that's my learning for today.

On another note - Village Masaleh is our favourite now - we prefer it to Saffron/Nepalese (and I never though I'd say that) because although they don't use as many fresh veg (in some dishes), the spicing and taste is really good.  They also do a quite a few dishes that you don't see elsewhere which are lovely.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Onions and garlic are god's greatest ingredients...



In Greebo's case, eating most members of the _allium_ family provoke an allergic reaction - not anaphylaxis, thankfully - that includes projectile vomiting, heightened blood pressure and migraine. It's not pretty. For her they're definitely demonic ingredients!


----------



## discobastard (Jul 20, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I had thought that Jain's don't use either onion OR garlic, so googled and yes, that seems to be the case but also found out that it is the same in Shoujin ryouri - which I have eaten many times in temples in Japan - but never noticed the lack of onions/garlic. There's not a lot of garlic in Japanese food anyway so that's not so strange.  It might be a little odd not to have onion.  However, also they won't have aubergine, which features quite heavily in Japanese food.  Anyway - that's my learning for today.
> 
> On another note - Village Masaleh is our favourite now - we prefer it to Saffron/Nepalese (and I never though I'd say that) because although they don't use as many fresh veg (in some dishes), the spicing and taste is really good.  They also do a quite a few dishes that you don't see elsewhere which are lovely.



I am gonna have to try VM again properly.  The way I've always seen it is that they do the basics reasonably well, though small portions and it all pretty much tastes the same whatever you order.  So I always had Saffron for takeaway, though that does still seem to have gone downhill.  I tend to use Lal Baag now for takeaway.  I don't have anything against VM, just never thought it was all that (though they are always dead nice when I do go in).

If I'm out I usually go to Lahore Karahi in Tooting or Tandoori NIghts in East Dulwich (though last time I went there it was nowhere near as good as usual).

I went for dinner at Gurkha a year ago with a friend and had a really lovely unusual dish on a Saturday night.  It was SO GOOD I ordered it again for delivery on the Sunday night   Not been back for a while, must get back to it.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Thought all you foodie-types might like to know that La Casa Doodah now has a nice backyard eating/drinking area. Me and Mrs. Cartoon had a drink there on Sunday, very pleasant.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2015)

What's the view like....?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 21, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> In Greebo's case, eating most members of the _allium_ family provoke an allergic reaction - not anaphylaxis, thankfully - that includes projectile vomiting, heightened blood pressure and migraine. It's not pretty. For her they're definitely demonic ingredients!



I know the pain. Parsnips in my case. Satan's very own root veg.  Quite a lot of my Sunday evenings were spent like this after dear grandma forced me to eat the vile things.  I think I detested the taste of the things because I knew they were bad for me but being a child I probably did not suss out what it was. Intense migraines, sickness, urgh.

Have to be careful around a Sunday roast. 

This lady fell foul of them and came out in photosensitive sores and blisters much like the effects you get from giant hogweed. I think both plants should be treated with the same distain. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-covered-sores-brushing-vegetable-leaves.html


----------



## Maharani (Jul 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's the view like....?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2015)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 74342



Wasn't me....


----------



## Maharani (Jul 21, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Thought all you foodie-types might like to know that La Casa Doodah now has a nice backyard eating/drinking area. Me and Mrs. Cartoon had a drink there on Sunday, very pleasant.


Casa Doodah is a much more fitting name...


----------



## Smick (Jul 23, 2015)

I know that my sole interactions on here appear to be the chronicling of my every banal experience in Tulse Hill. Much of it is the repetition of what I have reported on when I did it the last time and experienced exactly the same thing, but I have little else to say.

Anyway, here goes, I had breakfast at the Electric this morning and it was magnificent. I had a good chat with the owner, who is a lovely guy.

Go to the Electric. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> I know that my sole interactions on here appear to be the chronicling of my every banal experience in Tulse Hill. Much of it is the repetition of what I have reported on when I did it the last time and experienced exactly the same thing, but I have little else to say.
> 
> Anyway, here goes, I had breakfast at the Electric this morning and it was magnificent. I had a good chat with the owner, who is a lovely guy.
> 
> Go to the Electric. You won't be disappointed.



Amen. I was at Electric a couple of weeks ago and the fella was telling me it is deathly quiet on week days and they are only busy at weekends.  We need to tell everyone how good it is.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Amen. I was at Electric a couple of weeks ago and the fella was telling me it is deathly quiet on week days and they are only busy at weekends.  We need to tell everyone how good it is.


I've got a pharmacy run to do tomorrow, which takes me most of the way there, I'll see what that cafe's like afterwards.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> I know that my sole interactions on here appear to be the chronicling of my every banal experience in Tulse Hill. Much of it is the repetition of what I have reported on when I did it the last time and experienced exactly the same thing, but I have little else to say.
> 
> Anyway, here goes, I had breakfast at the Electric this morning and it was magnificent. I had a good chat with the owner, who is a lovely guy.
> 
> Go to the Electric. You won't be disappointed.


Halloumi baps....mmmmm


----------



## Greebo (Jul 24, 2015)

As tested today, people in The Electric Cafe not only ask if your tea's strong enough before removing the bag, but they do a pretty good bacon sarnie too.

The bread was thick and white, no butter or marge.  The bacon was fried (hence no need for butter or marge) neither flabby nor crispy.  It was thick cut, which also helped the texture.

FWIW I was in there around noon, and they'd got roughly half a dozen people in there - maybe something to do with the rain.

£2.70  - cheap and cheerful too.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 24, 2015)

Greebo said:


> As tested today, people in The Electric Cafe not only ask if your tea's strong enough before removing the bag, but they do a pretty good bacon sarnie too.
> 
> The bread was thick and white, no butter or marge.  The bacon was fried (hence no need for butter or marge) neither flabby nor crispy.  It was thick cut, which also helped the texture.
> 
> ...


Did you ask for no marge? That's the only issue I have with it; they use flora. That is the devil's fat...

I do think if asked they'd get some butter in...I'll have a word with Stav.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 24, 2015)

Went to Casa Doodah to say hello today and to check out the garden. It's huge and I think they've done a really good job on it.

The manager also showed me some images of the inside which he had photoshopped with new fixtures and fittings and a new wall colour. I think it looked ace and he's clearly taking a lot of pride and time in a redesign. I wish them loads of luck .


----------



## Maharani (Jul 24, 2015)

There was a meat wagon outside the Hart yesterday afternoon. Seems to be lots of little pockets of trouble in Tulse Hill of late.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did you ask for no marge? That's the only issue I have with it; they use flora. <snip>


No, but as it was, IMHO it was just right for me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 24, 2015)

Greebo said:


> As tested today, people in The Electric Cafe not only ask if your tea's strong enough before removing the bag, but they do a pretty good bacon sarnie too.
> 
> The bread was thick and white, no butter or marge.  The bacon was fried (hence no need for butter or marge) neither flabby nor crispy.  It was thick cut, which also helped the texture.
> 
> ...



oh I think we were there at the same time - I did wonder if it was you (I've only met you in person once briefly) but I had the kids with me.  Yeah it was busy - good to see, I don't know if you were still there when I was chatting to the owner about how full it was - probably thanks to the rain!


----------



## Williton51 (Jul 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It would be funny if they made them sit down to dance!
> 
> They refused getting DJs in before so have obviously relaxed this rule too. I hope to see Andy and Rex back DJing in there. They play good tunes.


Good news. Andy, Rex & Lucienne will be back at the White Hart tomorrow playing Vinyl with their new night GET READY. 8.00.PM - 1.00.AM.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

Williton51 said:


> Good news. Andy, Rex & Lucienne will be back at the White Hart tomorrow playing Vinyl with their new night GET READY. 8.00.PM - 1.00.AM.


Be sure to add any future listings to the Buzz calendar: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/add-your-event/


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jul 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> There was a meat wagon outside the Hart yesterday afternoon. Seems to be lots of little pockets of trouble in Tulse Hill of late.


Thought you meant one of those trendy street food jobbies with yet more pulled "pawk" n "dawgs" at first... It's all trouble when you're veggie...!


----------



## Maharani (Jul 25, 2015)

Greebo - I asked my friend Remy down at the Village M about Jain food. He says he'll speak to Mahesh, he's the manager and head honcho, but he said that he most certainly would be happy to accommodate your dietary requirements. If you can, go in one evening and ask for Mahesh. He's a real gem and always happy to help.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Greebo - I asked my friend Remy down at the Village M about Jain food. He says he'll speak to Mahesh, he's the manager and head honcho, but he said that he most certainly would be happy to accommodate your dietary requirements.<snip>


Thank you - it's not something I want all the time, but it's nice to know the option's there.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 26, 2015)

Fantastic ska band on at the Railway tonight...


----------



## Smick (Aug 1, 2015)

Does anyone know anywhere local to clean the car, inside and out? I had thought that there were guys on Thurlow Park Road, but I think that's where those new flats went up.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 1, 2015)

Isn't there a valet car clean place on Denmark Hill? Think there is.


----------



## Smick (Aug 1, 2015)

My wife got the car cleaned, inside and out, for £20 at Dulwich Hamlet and she says it is like a new car.

We just got it serviced by Panos and it cost £309 so we thought we might as well have it look a bit better in the bits you can see.


----------



## Smick (Aug 2, 2015)

I called into Casa deglo for a look at their outside space and was very impressed. The guy working there told me that I was as welcome for a drink as I was for food. They've got some Italian lager on draught which I don't recognise, but provided the prices aren't too bad,I reckon it would be a great place to sit out for a drink.


----------



## T & P (Aug 2, 2015)

The police seems to be rather busy tonight. Sirens going past every few minutes for the last couple of hours. The junction of the South Circular and Brixton Hill was cordoned off as well s little while ago. No idea why though.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 2, 2015)

T & P said:


> The police seems to be rather busy tonight. Sirens going past every few minutes for the last couple of hours. The junction of the South Circular and Brixton Hill was cordoned off as well s little while ago. No idea why though.



I went past there at about 6pm and all was quiet. looking at Twitter looks like a traffic accident and someone died :-(


----------



## T & P (Aug 3, 2015)

And this morning there was a large area of pavement near the Tulse Hill gyratory end of Christchurch Road that had been cordoned off with police tape, complete with a pool of dried blood


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2015)

Now the police have the pavement opposite mine at the Tulse Hill end of Christchurch Road cordoned off. Though there is a police car with two cops standing around, nothing much else seems to have occurred, unless something happened before i went out earlier


----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2015)

Someone had been stabbed


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh that's not very good. Where? On Christchurch road?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Oh that's not very good. Where? On Christchurch road?



Yeah opposite mine.  Happened earlier this morning apparently.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2015)

So that was unrelated to what was reported on here yesterday? I'm confused


----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So that was unrelated to what was reported on here yesterday? I'm confused



Yeah, opposite ends but I have not yet had confirmed what happened yesterday. Person who got stabbed is in hospital according to SLP Twitter account. 

This is what happens when you go away Maharani


----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2015)

Bloke in his late 60s, early hours of the morning according to this

http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/article.cfm?id=749&headline=Man 'critical' with stab wounds

So it happened a little further down the road to mine but it is cordoned up to mine.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2015)

This is were it happened, right on the corner and nowhere hear Hillside.  Police are still there asking questions to passersby. They came to my flat this afternoon but I saw nowt as I was asleep.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2015)

So I decided to give the White Hart a go. I went at 11.30pm on Saturday night thinking it should be in full swing (a DJ was advertised). There was 5 people there and the place closed early. Down the road, the Railway was busy.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2015)

editor said:


> So I decided to give the White Hart a go. I went at 11.30pm on Saturday night thinking it should be in full swing (a DJ was advertised). There was 5 people there and the place closed early. Down the road, the Railway was busy.
> 
> View attachment 74865
> 
> View attachment 74867


Unsurprising.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Bloke in his late 60s, early hours of the morning according to this
> 
> http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/article.cfm?id=749&headline=Man 'critical' with stab wounds
> 
> So it happened a little further down the road to mine but it is cordoned up to mine.


Weirdly that links to a news story about a fire now...


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 3, 2015)

editor said:


> So I decided to give the White Hart a go. I went at 11.30pm on Saturday night thinking it should be in full swing (a DJ was advertised). There was 5 people there and the place closed early. Down the road, the Railway was busy.
> 
> View attachment 74865
> 
> View attachment 74867


 
Actually looks surprisingly nice on the inside! Shame...


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Actually looks surprisingly nice on the inside! Shame...


Yeah it's a really nice looking boozer and the bar lady was lovely. 

Meanwhile, this was happening in the Railway


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 3, 2015)

editor said:


> So I decided to give the White Hart a go. I went at 11.30pm on Saturday night thinking it should be in full swing (a DJ was advertised). There was 5 people there and the place closed early. Down the road, the Railway was busy.
> 
> View attachment 74865
> 
> View attachment 74867


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 3, 2015)

I secretly want the white Hart to be my local. I hate not being able to get a seat


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I secretly want the white Hart to be my local. I hate not being able to get a seat


So you like to sit alone in an empty pub on a Saturday night, yes?


----------



## discobastard (Aug 3, 2015)

editor said:


> So you like to sit alone in an empty pub on a Saturday night, yes?


Ooh. Provocative.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Ooh. Provocative.


How so? He just said that he wants a pub that I've just described (and illustrated) as being empty to be his local.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2015)

No fighting on the Tulse Hill thread .


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Yeah it's a really nice looking boozer and the bar lady was lovely.
> 
> Meanwhile, this was happening in the Railway
> 
> View attachment 74875


I recognise at least two people in that!


----------



## T & P (Aug 3, 2015)

Some evenings it looks a bit busier, but I've never seen it properly busy since the latest reincarnation, and I have to wonder how much of a profit they could possibly be making at the moment.

The THH on the other hand is now so busy it's even filling up its front 'garden' on warm evenings. Who'd have thought people would be happy to drink on a front yard encroached by an MOT garage, overlooking a shitty used car dealership and a couple of metres away from a noisy road?


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 3, 2015)

editor said:


> So you like to sit alone in an empty pub on a Saturday night, yes?



Why would I be alone? I have mates to go to the pub with


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2015)

T & P said:


> Some evenings it looks a bit busier, but I've never seen it properly busy since the latest reincarnation, and I have to wonder how much of a profit they could possibly be making at the moment.
> 
> The THH on the other hand is now so busy it's even filling up its front 'garden' on warm evenings. Who'd have thought people would be happy to drink on a front yard encroached by an MOT garage, overlooking a shitty used car dealership and a couple of metres away from a noisy road?


Was thinking that recently.


----------



## T & P (Aug 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Was thinking that recently.


I'm glad it's doing well as a pub. I was wondering how heavily their business model relies on their hotel room occupancy- I can't imagine it being that busy outside of Xmas/ special occasions. Don't care much for it as a restaurant though.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 3, 2015)

editor said:


> So I decided to give the White Hart a go.



I done the same ed but a little earlier about seven. Same though, WH had only four in but Railway and THT had good crowds in their gardens.

The WH will obviously struggle without that facility not to mention their lack of understanding the area. Why though,  don't they get a couple of benches outside like the Hand In Hand does on New Park Road and try to catch a bit of floating trade between the two pubs around them?

It is a nice pub but somethings missing.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2015)

T & P said:


> Some evenings it looks a bit busier, but I've never seen it properly busy since the latest reincarnation, and I have to wonder how much of a profit they could possibly be making at the moment.
> 
> The THH on the other hand is now so busy it's even filling up its front 'garden' on warm evenings. Who'd have thought people would be happy to drink on a front yard encroached by an MOT garage, overlooking a shitty used car dealership and a couple of metres away from a noisy road?



Same as the Half Moon before it died.


----------



## Smick (Aug 4, 2015)

T & P said:


> I'm glad it's doing well as a pub. I was wondering how heavily their business model relies on their hotel room occupancy- I can't imagine it being that busy outside of Xmas/ special occasions. Don't care much for it as a restaurant though.


My wife's parents came and stayed there in March and had difficulty in getting a room due to it always being full. Before they booked, my wife and I asked to have a look upstairs and they couldn't let us as it was completely full. I get the impression that they're running at 100% occupancy. There are just no other hotels for miles so people will stay there, regardless of the price.


----------



## T & P (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow...


----------



## Fingers (Aug 4, 2015)

Smick said:


> My wife's parents came and stayed there in March and had difficulty in getting a room due to it always being full. Before they booked, my wife and I asked to have a look upstairs and they couldn't let us as it was completely full. I get the impression that they're running at 100% occupancy. There are just no other hotels for miles so people will stay there, regardless of the price.



The only other hotel I can think of is the Diana Hotel towards West Dulwich which is a run of the mill B&B.

I would like to have a look upstairs at the Tulse because I used to live upstairs.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 4, 2015)

Smick said:


> My wife's parents came and stayed there in March and had difficulty in getting a room due to it always being full. Before they booked, my wife and I asked to have a look upstairs and they couldn't let us as it was completely full. I get the impression that they're running at 100% occupancy. There are just no other hotels for miles so people will stay there, regardless of the price.



Amazing that people want to stay in Tulse Hill... But guess it is relatives of locals without space..?!


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

The railway has rooms and they are actually nice. I always thought they'd be a bit manky but they weren't. I doubt you'd want to put anyone older up in there though due to noise levels. 

I wonder if the THH caters for disabilities too.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Amazing that people want to stay in Tulse Hill... But guess it is relatives of locals without space..?!


Yeah I think that's their target market. Or maybe for people with a bit on the side...


----------



## Fingers (Aug 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The railway has rooms and they are actually nice. I always thought they'd be a bit manky but they weren't. I doubt you'd want to put anyone older up in there though due to noise levels.
> 
> I wonder if the THH caters for disabilities too.



The Railway has a upper age limit of 40 years old


----------



## discobastard (Aug 4, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Amazing that people want to stay in Tulse Hill... But guess it is relatives of locals without space..?!


I think there's a lot of business travellers too.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The Railway has a upper age limit of 40 years old


Ageists.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I think there's a lot of business travellers too.


Travelling tinkers...


----------



## Fingers (Aug 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Ageists.



I seem to remember it used to be 35.  I have stayed in hundreds of places like that across the world and never come across one that discriminated on age, though I have stayed in a few that with hindsight, i wish they had ha ha


----------



## Smick (Aug 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The only other hotel I can think of is the Diana Hotel towards West Dulwich which is a run of the mill B&B.
> 
> I would like to have a look upstairs at the Tulse because I used to live upstairs.


It's really nicely done. There are a few corridors and staircases here and there which is a bit Fawlty Towers to me, and it's a bit dark, but the rooms are very nice inside. And apparently the management were very welcoming and did a great breakfast.

I wouldn't think it's suitable for people with more severe disabilities, but I guess that places with fewer rooms aren't subject to the same laws.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I seem to remember it used to be 35.  I have stayed in hundreds of places like that across the world and never come across one that discriminated on age, though I have stayed in a few that with hindsight, i wish they had ha ha



The backpacker place that I worked in in Sydney had a 'No Australians' policy, imposed by the Australian owners.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 4, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The backpacker place that I worked in in Sydney had a 'No Australians' policy, imposed by the Australian owners.



Oh lordy, though a couple of places I saw in south America had a no Israelis policy.  I asked one of the owners why this was and he told me they come out of forced national service in the IDF, want to let off steam, go absolutely mental and wreck the place.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The backpacker place that I worked in in Sydney had a 'No Australians' policy, imposed by the Australian owners.


Fair enough...


----------



## Smick (Aug 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh lordy, though a couple of places I saw in south America had a no Israelis policy.  I asked one of the owners why this was and he told me they come out of forced national service in the IDF, want to let off steam, go absolutely mental and wreck the place.


I used to work in a bar in Germany with a No Americans policy. It was close to the Wiesbaden air base and military types would come in, make a load of noise and drive the Germans out.


----------



## Manter (Aug 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh lordy, though a couple of places I saw in south America had a no Israelis policy.  I asked one of the owners why this was and he told me they come out of forced national service in the IDF, want to let off steam, go absolutely mental and wreck the place.


Lots of Eastern European hostels had the same signs- apparently they all go looking for the ancestral shtetl with their IDF payout and are a nightmare. Still made me a little uncomfortable though, dangerously close to 'no Jews'. 

In some ways I felt sorry for them- IDF can't be much fun, but imagine leaving, going on the trip of your dreams to let off steam, discovering most of your fellow travellers are liberal/left westerners who lecture you on how revolting the regime you've been propping up is, and then you can't even stay in most of the places the lonely planet recommends. Probably not surprising they stick together and get hammered regularly.


----------



## T & P (Aug 4, 2015)

There were always shit loads of Israelis in the Goa dance scene when I used to go 15-odd years ago, though (perhaps because of the nature of the substances consumed and the general vibe of the place ) there was no trouble or disruptive behaviour from them, that I'm aware of at least.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah India is teeming with israelis

ETA  Several guest houses there won't take israelis either. They were often incredibly rude to the staff in restaurants and guest houses. Not all of them certainly, but enough that it was noticeable


----------



## Fingers (Aug 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> Lots of Eastern European hostels had the same signs- apparently they all go looking for the ancestral shtetl with their IDF payout and are a nightmare. Still made me a little uncomfortable though, dangerously close to 'no Jews'.
> 
> In some ways I felt sorry for them- IDF can't be much fun, but imagine leaving, going on the trip of your dreams to let off steam, discovering most of your fellow travellers are liberal/left westerners who lecture you on how revolting the regime you've been propping up is, and then you can't even stay in most of the places the lonely planet recommends. Probably not surprising they stick together and get hammered regularly.



We travelled over the Atacama desert with Israelis and they were great. As was the scenery

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=A...ChMI6-ny7aGPxwIVq6HbCh3g-gHE&biw=1281&bih=665

Saw some pretty bad behaviour in other places mind, but there was some pretty bad behaviour from quite a few nationalities


----------



## Manter (Aug 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Snip// but there was some pretty bad behaviour from quite a few nationalities


This is true


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Saw some pretty bad behaviour in other places mind, but there was some pretty bad behaviour from quite a few nationalities



Norwegians, IME. Due to the novelty value of being able to get beer for less than a month's wages.


----------



## ringo (Aug 4, 2015)

My mates have set up a night DJ'ing in the White Hart, with a view to making it one of our regular do's if it goes well. Haven't had the heart to point them at this thread yet and the pics/posts of emptiness and bad feeling 'cos in theory it should be great and it would be nice to have another venue that's local to us.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 4, 2015)

T & P said:


> There were always shit loads of Israelis in the Goa dance scene when I used to go 15-odd years ago, though (perhaps because of the nature of the substances consumed and the general vibe of the place ) there was no trouble or disruptive behaviour from them, that I'm aware of at least.


 
Plenty of those guys went seriously off the rails with drug/MH problems tho - there's a telly documentary I've seen about some old rabbi who goes hunting for them (some go missing for months or years with no word to family) to try and help work out the kinks...


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

ringo said:


> My mates have set up a night DJ'ing in the White Hart, with a view to making it one of our regular do's if it goes well. Haven't had the heart to point them at this thread yet and the pics/posts of emptiness and bad feeling 'cos in theory it should be great and it would be nice to have another venue that's local to us.


I made it very clear to the management that I wouldn't be going back so I'm not.

What I loved about the Hart was that I could go in there on my own and see people I knew. Now two people I know have been barred for no good reason so I'm out.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I made it very clear to the management that I wouldn't be going back so I'm not.
> 
> What I loved about the Hart was that I could go in there on my own and see people I knew. Now two people I know have been barred for no good reason so I'm out.


I meant to say that it's just not the same place anymore.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I made it very clear to the management that I wouldn't be going back so I'm not.
> 
> What I loved about the Hart was that I could go in there on my own and see people I knew. Now two people I know have been barred for no good reason so I'm out.


I'm on the train, hence posting the same thing over and over...


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I made it very clear to the management that I wouldn't be going back so I'm not.
> 
> What I loved about the Hart was that I could go in there on my own and see people I knew. Now two people I know have been barred for no good reason so I'm out.


.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 4, 2015)

Two days on.... still swarming with coppers outside.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Two days on.... still swarming with coppers outside.


Do we know any more?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Do we know any more?



No nothing, and as oddly, as you pointed out, the SLP story goes to somewhere completely different now. Nothing on twitter or the Met's website either.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Aug 4, 2015)

A band I used to work with stayed in a Tulse Hill B&B when they were a support act at the Academy on a tiny tiny fee.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> No nothing, and as oddly, as you pointed out, the SLP story goes to somewhere completely different now. Nothing on twitter or the Met's website either.


How weird.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2015)

I aint dun nuffink


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Two days on.... still swarming with coppers outside.



Is that huge cordon still there?

I saw the pool of the blood. Put me right off me dinner.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is that huge cordon still there?
> 
> I saw the pool of the blood. Put me right off me dinner.



Yep, still there.


----------



## T & P (Aug 4, 2015)

Not a good sign is it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2015)

The streets were fucking hectic with plodmobiles and copper choppers and ambulances on Sunday night.....but this was much earlier than 2.30am...

Didn't hear anything around that time, and I was up around then too.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2015)

There was a RTA around that time. The stabbing happened a few hours later...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2015)

Ah, yeah....I heard about the RTA...


----------



## T & P (Aug 4, 2015)

Well the police and the crime tape are now gone. The pool of blood remains though. I'd have thought such things would be cleaned off after the forensic investigation is done. Not a very pleasant thing for anyone to see.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 4, 2015)

T & P said:


> Well the police and the crime tape are now gone. The pool of blood remains though. I'd have thought such things would be cleaned off after the forensic investigation is done. Not a very pleasant thing for anyone to see.



I have Tweeted Lambeth Police to come back and clear it up. Useless fuckers.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 5, 2015)

Bleeding liberty


----------



## Fingers (Aug 5, 2015)

Thunder! Woohoo!


----------



## ringo (Aug 5, 2015)

Proper rumble. Here comes the rain


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2015)

There was a nice rainbow 10 minutes ago that seemed to start at The Railway and end at the White Hart


----------



## Fingers (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice.  I have hurt my neck now though


----------



## Fingers (Aug 5, 2015)

In the first photo, the pot of gold is quite clearly in the White Hart. Bastards.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 5, 2015)

No, nothing good ever ends in the Hart, trust me. It never did, it never will.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> No, nothing good ever ends in the Hart, trust me. It never did, it never will.



I happen to believe a pandora's box of pure evil lies at the end of rainbows, and killer elves as well,  so I never go looking for them.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I happen to believe a pandora's box of pure evil lies at the end of rainbows, and killer elves as well,  so I never go looking for them.


If you believe in killer elves you're fucked...


----------



## GypsyWings (Aug 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Isn't there a valet car clean place on Denmark Hill? Think there is.


Great place behind Iceland and very resonable


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2015)

chilled in the Railway this evening.  I am watching cricket with three blokes and a three month old baby who is giving it some.  Will be in here for a bit if anyone wants a pint.


----------



## OnTheHill (Aug 7, 2015)

Greetings all. Newbie here, also new to Tulse Hill. Thought I'd see if there was any must knows or tips you could give me about the area. 

I've already had the pleasure of a sterling full anglais from Electic Cafe - best I've had in London, such good service and value. 

Have checked out the Railway tavern, seems like an excellent local. They advertised their secret garden very well! 

Was tempted to try it out the White Hart but having read about the recent change in attitude haven't been brave enough to venture yet. 

Anything else I'm missing out on? Cheers.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome, welcome! This is a friendly and informative thread to join.

I say if you have so far stayed out of the Hart, remain so.

The Railway is indeed a great local...It still amzes me that I can pop in and see friendly faces, listen to great live music and stumble home in 2 mintues...Their pizzas are nice but I would steer clear of their BBQs...not sure about the rest of their menu but Fingers said their roast was delightful some weeks back..Puddings are usually tres yummy too.

I would have a read of the West Norwood thread too if you haven't already.

Pop into the Tulse Hotel for drink.  Usually quieter during the day, it's a nice place you can get some peace but very busy at weekends.  

Food wise try out Village Masaleh (Indian) and Casa Del Amici (Italian) up the road...

Welcome to Tulse Hill and enjoy Urban and it's weird and wonderful ways...


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2015)

What Maharani said and welcome to the neighbourhood.   Stay out of the White Hart!


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2015)

We left the Railway, the baby was kicking off and ruining the serene sound of bat on willow.


----------



## OnTheHill (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome and your comments. Some good tips. Shall I ask why to avoid the Railway bbq or is it best to not know?

For local shops, are there any that are 24hr?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> Thank you for the welcome and your comments. Some good tips. Shall I ask why to avoid the Railway bbq or is it best to not know?
> 
> For local shops, are there any that are 24hr?



Poor value for money mainly. 

Costcutter is 24 hours but have recently had a slapped wrist for selling booze.   There are a couple of places up West Norwood end .


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2015)

Where have you moved from?


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome to Tulse Hill! 

Def look at the west norwood thread too.


----------



## OnTheHill (Aug 7, 2015)

Up North. Merseyside.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 7, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> Thank you for the welcome and your comments. Some good tips. Shall I ask why to avoid the Railway bbq or is it best to not know?
> 
> For local shops, are there any that are 24hr?


I think the shop opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel is open late....not sure about 24 hours...is the texaco  station 24 hours, does it sell booze? can't imagine it would be...The costcutter is usually open late too but as Fingers said and is next to Village Masaleh. I'm guessing you know where these places are?!

BBQ is just overpriced and usually cold. But in fairness to the railway I haven't eaten the bbq for a couple of years now.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think the shop opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel is open late....not sure about 24 hours...is the texaco  station 24 hours, does it sell booze? can't imagine it would be...The costcutter is usually open late too but as Fingers said and is next to Village Masaleh. I'm guessing you know where these places are?!
> 
> BBQ is just overpriced and usually cold. But in fairness to the railway I haven't eaten the bbq for a couple of years now.



Yes that little shop is open 24h and has not been victim to Lambeth's draconian war on late night fun yet.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yes that little shop is open 24h and has not been victim to Lambeth's draconian war on late night fun yet.


Let's not talk Lambeth, we'll send the scouser running! We loooooove lambeth honest .


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> Up North. Merseyside.



Moved from Manchester 13 years ago. Lived there for 13 years apart from a short 2 years living on Penny Lane in Liverpool during that time. 

We have night outs once a month organised on this page.  Please do come and join us.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 7, 2015)

Tonight is the Pepperpots at the railway. It's one of my favourite nights on there:


----------



## OnTheHill (Aug 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Let's not talk Lambeth, we'll send the scouser running! We loooooove lambeth honest .



Haha, that's good to know about the late night booze.


----------



## OnTheHill (Aug 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Moved from Manchester 13 years ago. Lived there for 13 years apart from a short 2 years living on Penny Lane in Liverpool during that time.
> 
> We have night outs once a month organised on this page.  Please do come and join us.



I was over the water but was at uni in Liverpool. Mainly based in town. Please keep me posted re night out.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> I was over the water but was at uni in Liverpool. Mainly based in town. Please keep me posted re night out.



Oh had some proper nights at John Moores Uni Students Union. oof

yes will tag you on the next one mate.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Tonight is the Pepperpots at the railway. It's one of my favourite nights on there:
> 
> View attachment 75054




Oh is this tonight?  The poster inside said it was the third Friday but maybe i misread it


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> We have night outs once a month organised on this page.  Please do come and join us.



We do?


----------



## OnTheHill (Aug 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh had some proper nights at John Moores Uni Students Union. oof
> 
> yes will tag you on the next one mate.



Yeh, spent a lot of time in there. Did you ever go 'the raz'? Crumbs.


----------



## han (Aug 7, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> We do?


Do you?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 7, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> We do?


We do...the south London massiv innit?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh is this tonight?  The poster inside said it was the third Friday but maybe i misread it


Did you av your readers on fingers?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did you av your readers on fingers?



I had my sunnies on!


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Let's not talk Lambeth, we'll send the scouser running! We loooooove lambeth honest .


No. No we don't.


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> We do?


I think the bright young things might.....


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh right...


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 7, 2015)

Tho actually there's no I or we before the heart so maybe it's an instruction.


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> Greetings all. Newbie here, also new to Tulse Hill. Thought I'd see if there was any must knows or tips you could give me about the area.
> 
> I've already had the pleasure of a sterling full anglais from Electic Cafe - best I've had in London, such good service and value.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Hill! As well as what's been said already, I heartedly recommend KC News Premier supermarket (big yellow place opposite the side entrance to the Tulse Hill Hotel) as a purveyor of very cheap beer. You can buy 4-packs of most brands for £3.85. The guys who run it are nice too.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey hey welcome OnTheHill.  

Don't know why this made me smile today but it did. 

Sad ice lolly. Tulse Hill. Mixed media on tarmac.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Hey hey welcome OnTheHill.
> 
> Don't know why this made me smile today but it did.
> 
> ...


were you on drugs when you took that?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 8, 2015)

Just had a little walk down to Norwood Road green shop to buy some bacci... Man in the shop let me off the card charge


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Just had a little walk down to Norwood Road green shop to buy some bacci... Man in the shop let me off the card charge


which one is that?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 8, 2015)

Next to the blue chicken shop


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2015)

Just frequented Costcutter. The eastern European looking fella is actually from Iran but he would rather you called it Persia which is fair enough. Some bloke said to him 'do you like being from a country that is a dictatorship' and I informed him that we have a two right wing party system so effectively we are too. He took a few seconds to contemplate this, said, 'yeah you might be right' and left the premises. I gave someone something to think tonight.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 8, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Just frequented Costcutter. The eastern European looking fella is actually from Iran but he would rather you called it Persia which is fair enough. Some bloke said to him 'do you like being from a country that is a dictatorship' and I informed him that we have a two right wing party system so effectively we are too. He took a few seconds to contemplate this, said, 'yeah you might be right' and left the premises. I gave someone something to think tonight.



We just missed each other x


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2015)

If you had taken a turn to the left poptyping you would have been lucky enough to bump into me, arse deep in middle eastern politics.  Joy!  You coming to footy tomorrow?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 8, 2015)

Fingers said:


> You coming to footy tomorrow?



Wouldn't miss it


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Just frequented Costcutter. The eastern European looking fella is actually from Iran but he would rather you called it Persia which is fair enough. Some bloke said to him 'do you like being from a country that is a dictatorship' and I informed him that we have a two right wing party system so effectively we are too. He took a few seconds to contemplate this, said, 'yeah you might be right' and left the premises. I gave someone something to think tonight.


Haha. good one fingers.

There's also a guy from Afghanistan who works in there...he always says 'hello Punjabi' when I go in and I answer 'hello Afghani'.  It's really quite sweet.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

I have to say I do miss The Hill when I'm away...


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Wouldn't miss it



That is the correct answer! x


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I have to say I do miss The Hill when I'm away...



The Hill is missing you knobhead, whilst you are pissing about up north!


----------



## discobastard (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> were you on drugs when you took that?


I wish 

It's actually still there.  Now that it's officially 'art' I'll be doing an exclusive viewing tomorrow at 11am on Probyn Road. 

£40 a head, discount for families.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I wish
> 
> It's actually still there.  Now that it's officially 'art' I'll be doing an exclusive viewing tomorrow at 11am on Probyn Road.
> 
> £40 a head, discount for families.


You are on drugs. How can an ice cream still hold it's shape once melted?! Am I being a duh?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I wish
> 
> It's actually still there.  Now that it's officially 'art' I'll be doing an exclusive viewing tomorrow at 11am on Probyn Road.
> 
> £40 a head, discount for families.



Can you sort a deal for me for a fiver? as I have drank cider with you and what not


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 8, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I wish
> 
> It's actually still there.  Now that it's officially 'art' I'll be doing an exclusive viewing tomorrow at 11am on Probyn Road.
> 
> £40 a head, discount for families.



I'm sure you'll get plenty of takers. You can tell us all about it at the Dulwich game after


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You are on drugs. How can an ice cream still hold it's shape once melted?! Am I being a duh?



Think Salvador Dali


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

Maybe Banksi's payed Tulse Hill a visit to fuck with our heads. It's not much of a political statement though...or is it?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2015)

How does a clock still know it is half past twelve when it is melted to buggery?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

Fingers said:


> How does a clock still know it is half past twelve when it is melted to buggery?


I go away for a few days and you're all on drugs...


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I go away for a few days and you're all on drugs...



Told ya what would happen.

For those that are not pissing about up north, I am working the bar at a charity night at St Martin's Community Centre (Tulse Hill)  tomorrow after the footy. It is to sponsor the Honey Badgers rowing team to row the channel. They set themselves up as a team to raise money for disadvantaged kids in Deptford to take up rowing/sailing etc.

We are only serving tinnies (some fine scottish beer/lager combo, grolsh and some Carling type stuff.....  and rather random cocktails/spirits

Come down if you are free!

Edit: We have cider on tap as well


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I go away for a few days and you're all on drugs...



You obviously haven't been paying attention


----------



## discobastard (Aug 8, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Can you sort a deal for me for a fiver? as I have drank cider with you and what not


Ok between you and me it's outside no 7. See it before the hipsters arrive


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 8, 2015)

So this week in Tulse Hill.

One stabbing
One melted ice cream
Some urbs go to the shop
A merseysider moves in
Fingers politi-fucks someone in the head
Poptyping escapes card charge

It's been a wacky one....hope it's a bit less crazy when I return on Monday. Not sure I can cope with all this madness


----------



## OnTheHill (Aug 8, 2015)

Railway Tavern shut for private function. Bummer, was down for watching the football in there today. Any where else in Tulse Hill showing the match?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 8, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> Railway Tavern shut for private function. Bummer, was down for watching the football in there today. Any where else in Tulse Hill showing the match?



Not sure there is...


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> Railway Tavern shut for private function. Bummer, was down for watching the football in there today. Any where else in Tulse Hill showing the match?


The Hart would have been the place but it's all cocks and dawgs now...


----------



## Smick (Aug 8, 2015)

That spot opposite West Norwood station. The Horns?


----------



## OnTheHill (Aug 8, 2015)

That private function must be worth their while closing to the public all day. Sure they would have cleaned up in there today what with it being first day of the new football season.

Went for a pint in the Tulse Hill Hotel instead before going to Brixton to find the football. THH full of people in wedding attire. It seems a bit stiff in there, no?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> That private function must be worth their while closing to the public all day. Sure they would have cleaned up in there today what with it being first day of the new football season.
> 
> Went for a pint in the Tulse Hill Hotel instead before going to Brixton to find the football. THH full of people in wedding attire. It seems a bit stiff in there, no?


It can initially as it's not a true boozer. The staff are canny though and it's not up it's own arse as it may appear at first. 

Re the railway, they often close for functions and tbf, those boys have been around for a while so they know what they're doing. They also run Milkwood in Herne Hill.


----------



## OnTheHill (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It can initially as it's not a true boozer. The staff are canny though and it's not up it's own arse as it may appear at first.
> 
> Re the railway, they often close for functions and tbf, those boys have been around for a while so they know what they're doing. They also run Milkwood in Herne Hill.



Has the THH recently been refurbished? It seems quite fresh, and it came up on the Sky Sports pub finder and the staff said they don't have a TV?

Seems like a nice place, seems like more of a restaurant. Guess I was expecting it to be a boozer.


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2015)

It's a gastropub. It only reopened recently. Pre that it was a portal to hell.


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2015)

(That probably had sky)


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> Has the THH recently been refurbished? It seems quite fresh, and it came up on the Sky Sports pub finder and the staff said they don't have a TV?
> 
> Seems like a nice place, seems like more of a restaurant. Guess I was expecting it to be a boozer.


Yeah it's still pretty new. Opened last year.

I prefer in it the day as it's peaceful.


----------



## OnTheHill (Aug 8, 2015)

Manter said:


> It's a gastropub. It only reopened recently. Pre that it was a portal to hell.



tbh I quite like those kind of boozers. Were the staff don't bat an eyelid if you're waiting outside for them to open having been up all night!


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> tbh I quite like those kind of boozers. We're the staff don't bat an eyelid if you're waiting outside for them to open having been up all night!


If you weren't a regular they'd more than bat an eyelid. It wasn't a friendly scruffy old boozer, it was a nightmare. Sure some people will jump in and defend it but I went in there once as a line female and wouldn't have made that mistake twice


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

Manter said:


> If you weren't a regular they'd more than bat an eyelid. It wasn't a friendly scruffy old boozer, it was a nightmare. Sure some people will jump in and defend it but I went in there once as a line female and wouldn't have made that mistake twice


No I agree. I only sat out the back and really didn't like it. It's all we had back then though. I didn't go back to the railway after the first time, before S and O took over. Went in and and got racially abused so that was that.


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah, tulse hill is still a bit scruffy round the edges, but some of the sharp corners have been knocked off. It used to feel quite threatening in places. Though I'd have argued with anyone from somewhere else who said that!


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

I like scruffy edges and sharp corners.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 8, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> tbh I quite like those kind of boozers. Were the staff don't bat an eyelid if you're waiting outside for them to open having been up all night!



Probs need to go to Brixton for a rave pub. If they've not been gentrified by now. (RIP Telegraph?)


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I like scruffy edges and sharp corners.


I didn't enjoy being followed home, punched in the head, threatened with a broken bottle or being told precisely how I was going to be raped (when I was 8 months pregnant- I think he had a fetish). So I really don't miss the sharp corners.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

Manter said:


> I didn't enjoy being followed home, punched in the head, threatened with a broken bottle or being told precisely how I was going to be raped (when I was 8 months pregnant- I think he had a fetish). So I really don't miss the sharp corners.


Holy fuck, that's grim.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> View attachment 75055



Not even if they paid me.


----------



## Smick (Aug 8, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> tbh I quite like those kind of boozers. Were the staff don't bat an eyelid if you're waiting outside for them to open having been up all night!


My mate and I used to go into the thh to watch the Northern Ireland games and they were happy to give us a telly when England were also playing as long as we got in early enough to claim that telly before anyone else got there.

So I thought I was a local.

One night I decided to head in for a pint, but have a pee first. The bar actually stopped its chat to look at me, like in the films. I go in, do my pee and as I'm walking out of the gents, a guy walks in and puts the shoulder in on me!

I do not miss the old place one bit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2015)

The old Tulse was where I would go to hide.

No one ever gave me any hassle...but it wasa bit rough. Loads of ex footy hoolies on coke hung about in there. They left me be though. I suppose I might come across a bit ofa hoolie myself, so tend to be left alone...

That or people think I'm undercover plod...get asked that a lot


----------



## Cartoon Man (Aug 9, 2015)

Smick said:


> My mate and I used to go into the thh to watch the Northern Ireland games and they were happy to give us a telly when England were also playing as long as we got in early enough to claim that telly before anyone else got there.
> 
> So I thought I was a local.
> 
> ...


When I first moved here 20 years ago, I was going out with a Japanese girl and we thought we'd give the place a try. When we walked in, same thing - everybody stopped talking and stared. Then "Everyone's favourite unjustly-barred WH regular" began singing 'Hong Kong Phooey' at the top of her voice. We just walked right through and left by the other door. Lovely place.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 9, 2015)

She sounds delightful


----------



## bolgerp (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all... this thread is a bit of a find... hadn't noticed it before. I may be moving into the area quite soon (have put an offer on a house).... I'm grateful for the advice given to OnTheHill above.... however, can anyone give me an impression of the general area? The (hopefully) new place is at the Tulse Hill Station end of Christchurch Road. Any areas to avoid? What's the general atmosphere walking around in the evenings? I currently live in Herne Hill/Loughborough Junction so no stranger to a bit of "gritty urbanism" (as someone on the Brixton thread once described the area)..... all advice gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2015)

It's safe and fine 99% of the time...

....unless I'm out


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's safe and fine 99% of the time...
> 
> ....unless I'm out


In which case, racists had better keep quiet or learn to run a little faster.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2015)

Sadly...kicking racists is a job for life


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2015)

But seriously...on the whole Tulse Hill can be 'eventful' but mostly harmless. As more and more people choose to live here because it's that bit cheaper than elsewhere then I suspect it will become as limp and beige as Herne Hill has become. Which will suit many people I'm sure.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 10, 2015)

bolgerp said:


> Hi all... this thread is a bit of a find... hadn't noticed it before. I may be moving into the area quite soon (have put an offer on a house).... I'm grateful for the advice given to OnTheHill above.... however, can anyone give me an impression of the general area? The (hopefully) new place is at the Tulse Hill Station end of Christchurch Road. Any areas to avoid? What's the general atmosphere walking around in the evenings? I currently live in Herne Hill/Loughborough Junction so no stranger to a bit of "gritty urbanism" (as someone on the Brixton thread once described the area)..... all advice gratefully appreciated!



Don't do it. It's a total shit hole. And the locals are really weird.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 10, 2015)

Myself and a friend went to the Railway yesterday afternoon, it was not busy, there were five bar staff serving and it still took me twenty minutes to get served with them having no concept of who had been waiting ages.  She was not happy about being left on her own in the beer garden for twenty minutes so we drank up, went to the Tulse Hill Tavern which was busy, and got served straight away.

I really am at a loss as to how the Railway manages to fail at providing a reasonably prompt service on so many occasions .


----------



## Maharani (Aug 10, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Don't do it. It's a total shit hole. And the locals are really weird.


I second that. It's bloody dangerous too as you can see from the recent postings in this thread...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I really am at a loss as to how the Railway manages to fails on providing a reasonably prompt service on so many occasions .



They are very busy being young and beautiful


----------



## Maharani (Aug 10, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Myself and a friend went to the Railway yesterday afternoon, it was not busy, there were five bar staff serving and it still took me twenty minutes to get served with them having no concept of who had been waiting ages.  She was not happy about being left on her own in the beer garden for twenty minutes so we drank up, went to the Tulse Hill Tavern which was busy, and got served straight away.
> 
> I really am at a loss as to how the Railway manages to fails on providing a reasonably prompt service on so many occasions .


Cos I don't work there no more...


----------



## Manter (Aug 10, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Myself and a friend went to the Railway yesterday afternoon, it was not busy, there were five bar staff serving and it still took me twenty minutes to get served with them having no concept of who had been waiting ages.  She was not happy about being left on her own in the beer garden for twenty minutes so we drank up, went to the Tulse Hill Tavern which was busy, and got served straight away.
> 
> I really am at a loss as to how the Railway manages to fails on providing a reasonably prompt service on so many occasions .


I like the railway, but despite itself sometimes.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Cos I don't work there no more...



This


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2015)

All the drugs, murder, muggings and prostitution don't interfere with daily life as much as people make out....


----------



## bolgerp (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 11, 2015)

Could be worse....it could be boring


----------



## Maharani (Aug 11, 2015)

Someone's collapsed outside the Tulse Hill cafe. Plod around and ambulance just arrived. Bloke looked pretty out of it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Someone's collapsed outside the Tulse Hill cafe. Plod around and ambulance just arrived. Bloke looked pretty out of it.



oh I saw that too -  He's been there for quite a while now, he was there when I went out and when I came back too - he did look in a bad way - although he was sitting up and talking when I passed 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Someone's collapsed outside the Tulse Hill cafe. Plod around and ambulance just arrived. Bloke looked pretty out of it.



That fish pie can be a killer


----------



## clandestino (Aug 12, 2015)

bolgerp said:


> Hi all... this thread is a bit of a find... hadn't noticed it before. I may be moving into the area quite soon (have put an offer on a house).... I'm grateful for the advice given to OnTheHill above.... however, can anyone give me an impression of the general area? The (hopefully) new place is at the Tulse Hill Station end of Christchurch Road. Any areas to avoid? What's the general atmosphere walking around in the evenings? I currently live in Herne Hill/Loughborough Junction so no stranger to a bit of "gritty urbanism" (as someone on the Brixton thread once described the area)..... all advice gratefully appreciated!



It's totally fine. There are no areas to avoid round here, and the general atmosphere in the evening is just fine/safe. The area around the station is slightly scruffy, but you're right by some very posh streets - Lanercost, Palace - full of million plus pound houses and well-off families. I'd be more concerned about the noise of living on the south circular than anything else, but I guess that's your choice.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 12, 2015)

The crime stats are always a great laugh...

http://www.ukcrimestats.com/Neighbourhood/Metropolitan_Police_Service/Tulse_Hill


----------



## discobastard (Aug 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The crime stats are always a great laugh...
> 
> http://www.ukcrimestats.com/Neighbourhood/Metropolitan_Police_Service/Tulse_Hill



Lower than in Herne Hill though..

http://www.ukcrimestats.com/Neighbourhood/Metropolitan_Police_Service/Herne_Hill


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 12, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Lower than in Herne Hill though..
> 
> http://www.ukcrimestats.com/Neighbourhood/Metropolitan_Police_Service/Herne_Hill



We all now that's a hive of scum and villainy


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> We all now that's a hive of scum and villainy



And hat-wearing.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The crime stats are always a great laugh...
> 
> http://www.ukcrimestats.com/Neighbourhood/Metropolitan_Police_Service/Tulse_Hill



Isn't that just city living though?


----------



## clandestino (Aug 12, 2015)

This dodgy area had more reported crime for June than Tulse Hill. http://www.ukcrimestats.com/Neighbourhood/Metropolitan_Police_Service/Knightsbridge_and_Belgravia


----------



## discobastard (Aug 12, 2015)

clandestino said:


> This dodgy area had more reported crime for June than Tulse Hill. http://www.ukcrimestats.com/Neighbourhood/Metropolitan_Police_Service/Knightsbridge_and_Belgravia



And it has a lower population too, but weirdly  the K&B crime rate is only 0.00131.

if you work that back to the TH crime rate (where population is about 150% of K&B) then it looks like TH has 6,343 times more crime.

There is something very wrong with that league table (if my maths serve me right).


----------



## Fingers (Aug 12, 2015)

On the subject of Herne Hill, I was fortunate to get into an altercation with the local branch of the EDL in the Commercial on Sunday.

He was telling me that Muslims were trying to take over the country and trying to ban Christmas and all sorts of other shite he had read in the Daily Express or whatever other organ he gets his fact free drivel from.  According to him they are all the same and every one of them wants to saw his head off in Station Square. 

I pointed out that Muslims account for 3 - 4% of the population nationally, Herne Hill was not in any way or form an Islamic caliphate and the area did in fact celebrate Christmas last year and I knew that because I spent Christmas day in the very same pub,

oh.... and no one wanted to saw his head off. 

Having run out of any ideas to counteract me, he did what any self respecting reactionary bigot would do and offered me outside for a fight.  It was then pointed out to him that he was about twenty years older than me and maybe he should go for a lie down for a bit.

I should probably avoid Herne Hill, apart from going to the Lido, if it turns out it really is a hotbed of Islamic extremism and head choppers and he was right.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I should probably avoid Herne Hill, apart from going to the Lido, if it turns out it really is a hotbed of Islamic extremism and head choppers and he was right.



A muslim extremist chopped my head off in Herne Hill just last week. I'm better now though.

On a serious note, my last altercation with a rancid racist scumbag was in the Commercial a few months back...


----------



## Fingers (Aug 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A muslim extremist chopped my head off in Herne Hill just last week. I'm better now though.
> 
> On a serious note, my last altercation with a rancid racist scumbag was in the Commercial a few months back...



I know a few people who have made a full recovery from a beheading.

The Commercial is not short of this type of fuckwit.  Well there are about four regulars and some very iffy occasional bigots that drop in


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I know a few people who have made a full recovery from a beheading.
> 
> The Commercial is not short of this type of fuckwit.  Well there are about four regulars and some very iffy occasional bigots that drop in



I kicked an occasional bigot out....foot up his arse..


----------



## Fingers (Aug 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I kicked an occasional bigot out....foot up his arse..



I did that once in the Half Moon


----------



## Fingers (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyone notice Noah's Ark float past?  Need to go to the shops and do not own a brolly.  This is shit.


----------



## ringo (Aug 15, 2015)

ringo said:


> My mates have set up a night DJ'ing in the White Hart, with a view to making it one of our regular do's if it goes well. Haven't had the heart to point them at this thread yet and the pics/posts of emptiness and bad feeling 'cos in theory it should be great and it would be nice to have another venue that's local to us.


Two of my lot from www.purple-radio.co.uk are in the White Hart tonight so will give it a go and hope for the best. Hope we don't have to sit down [emoji3]


----------



## Maharani (Aug 15, 2015)

ringo said:


> Two of my lot from www.purple-radio.co.uk are in the White Hart tonight so will give it a go and hope for the best. Hope we don't have to sit down [emoji3]


Are they like the boys from Kurrupt FM?


----------



## ringo (Aug 15, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Are they like the boys from Kurrupt FM?


Nah, they're quite civilised. Until it gets late ☺


----------



## Maharani (Aug 15, 2015)

DJs civilised?! Boring!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 15, 2015)

You can't shine shit....not even if you play a good song along with it.


----------



## Breakz (Aug 15, 2015)

Co op overcharging yet again, anyone else experienced this, ie £1 advertised deals charged full price ? Luckily spotted at till and not when got home, starting to think that is their deceitful plan especially as the till workers were discussing "shall we charge correct price"


----------



## Smick (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it's just sheer incompetence. The Co people can't personally profit by charging you more.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 16, 2015)

Breakz said:


> Co op overcharging yet again, anyone else experienced this, ie £1 advertised deals charged full price ? Luckily spotted at till and not when got home, starting to think that is their deceitful plan especially as the till workers were discussing "shall we charge correct price"



Yep twice this week


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 16, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think it's just sheer incompetence. The Co people can't personally profit by charging you more.



The offers end and they don't take the offer labels off the shelf. Fucking divs.


----------



## Breakz (Aug 16, 2015)

Course the staff arent able to profit from it but it could be the stores aim to improve their revenue, prob why tina isnt around anymore as it was against her moral code...


----------



## discobastard (Aug 16, 2015)

Breakz said:


> Course the staff arent able to profit from it but it could be the stores aim to improve their revenue, prob why tina isnt around anymore as it was against her moral code...


No. It isn't. 
Prices are controlled through a central database. 
Offers are either put up early or taken off late. Hence the price being wrong. 
No conspiracy, just poor systems.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 16, 2015)

I think Tina's moral code started at disdain and ended at a disapproving gaze.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> No. It isn't.
> Prices are controlled through a central database.
> Offers are either put up early or taken off late. Hence the price being wrong.
> No conspiracy, just poor systems.



Absolutely....I don't think the staff are sat about coming up with cunning plans to make more money for their paymasters....


----------



## Maharani (Aug 16, 2015)

ringo how was the Hart last night? Did they manage to pull anyone in?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 16, 2015)

Been to the Railway three times in the last week and only just noticed THE POOL TABLE HAS GONE


----------



## ringo (Aug 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> ringo how was the Hart last night? Did they manage to pull anyone in?



There were about 8 or 9 people other than my bunch when I arrived, looked like they were just there for a pint round the back and all left by 11ish. A few people wandered in to check the music but it stayed quiet. They shut at midnight, an hour early.

Its a shame, the barmaid was a laugh and it was friendly, but they turned at least 6 people away once last orders had been called. If nobody thinks they can get a drink there after midnight they won't come back. Reckon they need to keep it open and welcoming and build on it if they want to compete with the Railway for a late night music venue.


----------



## ringo (Aug 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Been to the Railway three times in the last week and only just noticed THE POOL TABLE HAS GONE



Big kitchen being built in the dead outside area to the side of the pub, that spot will be the counter for it.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 17, 2015)

ringo said:


> There were about 8 or 9 people other than my bunch when I arrived, looked like they were just there for a pint round the back and all left by 11ish. A few people wandered in to check the music but it stayed quiet. They shut at midnight, an hour early.
> 
> Its a shame, the barmaid was a laugh and it was friendly, but they turned at least 6 people away once last orders had been called. If nobody thinks they can get a drink there after midnight they won't come back. Reckon they need to keep it open and welcoming and build on it if they want to compete with the Railway for a late night music venue.



They were closed by 8pm last night.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> They were closed by 8pm last night.


Nice to see they're keeping regular opening hours then .


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 18, 2015)

I think to make money it's useful to be open....but what do I know...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 18, 2015)

Doesn't seem to be any bargains in the coop tb atm 

Clark is still cheerful as ever. I like it when he calls me miss


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

Hillside Road, I kid you not.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

I am really hoping he has not mistook a parakeet for a budgie


----------



## discobastard (Aug 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am really hoping he has not mistook a parakeet for a budgie


Why are Parakeets dangerous?


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2015)

No, it's just there about a thousand wild ones round here


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Why are Parakeets dangerous?



They can be


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 20, 2015)

Is that a photo of the actual bird? Looks like Dave has used google image search. Sounds like a trap.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 20, 2015)

Manter said:


> No, it's just there about a thousand wild ones round here


Aha.  I've never seen one.  Shall keep my eyes peeled.

(I didn't really think they were dangerous)


----------



## discobastard (Aug 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> They can be


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Aha.  I've never seen one.  Shall keep my eyes peeled.
> 
> (I didn't really think they were dangerous)



Your kidding?  It is infested with them round here!


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Aha.  I've never seen one.  Shall keep my eyes peeled.
> 
> (I didn't really think they were dangerous)


If you are in brockwell park in the early morning, they all seem to go to the lake for a drink: it's amazing. And noisy


----------



## discobastard (Aug 20, 2015)

Srsly no!  And I'm ususally quite observant.  

I shall give the Brockwell Park thing a go.  That sounds like a lovely way to start the day


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

Manter said:


> If you are in brockwell park in the early morning, they all seem to go to the lake for a drink: it's amazing. And noisy



I saw a bright green tree in Brockwell Park which looked a bit odd from a distance. Then it exploded into the sky which was even weirder, then I sussed it had thousands of parakeets on it and they all flew off.  Better than acid!


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

You can hear them squeaking before you see them, then they flit across the sky really fast


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Srsly no!  And I'm ususally quite observant.



Ha! You do not even know what day it is


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I saw a bright green tree in Brockwell Park which looked a bit odd from a distance. Then it exploded into the sky which was even weirder, then I sussed it had thousands of parakeets on it and they all flew off.  Better than acid!



Would've liked to have seen that mate


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Would've liked to have seen that mate



It was about dusk time when I was on my way to a bat walk.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Aha.  I've never seen one.  Shall keep my eyes peeled. <snip>


You're more likely to see them when they trees are bare; at this time of year you might see a flash of bright green quite high up, but you're far more likely to hear "ki-ki" or "a-ah?" without seeing where the bird is.  They blend in with the leaves better than people realise.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Hillside Road, I kid you not.
> View attachment 75582


Think this might be part of a weird promo thing. Saw a budgie lost one i. Streatham....same style fonts...but in color


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> You can hear them squeaking before you see them, then they flit across the sky really fast



"Keykeykeykeykeykeykey!!!!"


----------



## T & P (Aug 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Srsly no!  And I'm ususally quite observant.
> 
> I shall give the Brockwell Park thing a go.  That sounds like a lovely way to start the day


It's a problem across a number of cities, not just London. Madrid is full of them as well. It only takes a breeding pair to escape captivity (or be released by some idiot), and within a few years they have invaded an entire area and displaced the local birds. Noisy fuckers to boot.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 20, 2015)

Well I've lived in Tulse Hill for 16 odd years and I've never once seen or heard any budgies, parakeets, parrots in my vicinity...the next thing you'll be telling me that there are families of chimps living in Dulwich and Sydenham woods.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Well I've lived in Tulse Hill for 16 odd years and I've never once seen or heard any budgies, parakeets, parrots in my vicinity...the next thing you'll be telling me that there are families of chimps living in Dulwich and Sydenham woods.



Another who has never seen the parakeets!


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (Aug 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> It was about dusk time when I was on my way to a bat walk.


A bat walk? I've heard it all now.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

T & P said:


> It's a problem across a number of cities, not just London. Madrid is full of them as well. It only takes a breeding pair to escape captivity (or be released by some idiot), and within a few years they have invaded an entire area and displaced the local birds. Noisy fuckers to boot.



They came from the foothills of the Himalayas.  Similar climate. I am glad this escaped budgie has not bred. Just imagine.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> A bat walk? I've heard it all now.



http://www.projectdirt.com/apps/event/498/


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> A bat walk?


For when the batmobile's broken down.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2015)

Crispy said:


> For when the batmobile's broken down.


That's not a bat walk, _this_ is a batwalk.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## discobastard (Aug 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am really hoping he has not mistook a parakeet for a budgie


_"The Australianbudgerigar, also known as "budgie" or English parakeet or keet, Melopsittacus undulatus, is probably the most common parakeet. It was first described by zoologists in 1891. It is the most popular species of parakeet kept as a pet in North America and Europe."_

Now I'm really confused.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 20, 2015)

There's loads of bats - although I've seen fewer in Brockwell Park this year. 

The parakeets 'commute' at 7.30am and then about the same time in the evening. Lots seem to live in East Dulwich but hang out in the park with their mates. Britain's only naturalised parrot apparently, but a bit invasive.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2015)

discobastard said:


> _"The Australianbudgerigar, also known as "budgie" or English parakeet or keet, Melopsittacus undulatus, is probably the most common parakeet. It was first described by zoologists in 1891. It is the most popular species of parakeet kept as a pet in North America and Europe."_
> 
> Now I'm really confused.



So budgies are just overweight parakeets.  Interesting.....


----------



## Smick (Aug 20, 2015)

I think it was gaijingirl who first mentioned the parakeets. I took it with a pinch of salt as I'd never noticed them, but the very next time I was in Brockwell, I heard the cacophony, looked up and there they were. They are everywhere. It only takes you to look.

Someone said that their presence has something to do with a film which was shot locally.


----------



## gdubz (Aug 20, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think it was gaijingirl who first mentioned the parakeets. I took it with a pinch of salt as I'd never noticed them, but the very next time I was in Brockwell, I heard the cacophony, looked up and there they were. They are everywhere. It only takes you to look.
> 
> Someone said that their presence has something to do with a film which was shot locally.


I think there's some story about them being used when filming the African Queen over Twickenham way, but not sure how true it is. Certainly there have been groups of them west along the river for years, but in the last couple of years the population seems to have blown up and they've spread over this way. I recently noticed a couple in Middle Temple and a few weeks ago in Gidea Park there were loads too.


----------



## ringo (Aug 21, 2015)

See them all the time in West Norwood near the railway line.


----------



## pesh (Aug 21, 2015)

there's loads of rumours about the origins of the parakeets, my favourite was they'd been discovered by customs officers at Gatwick being smuggled into the country and they just decided to release them rather than dealing with the paperwork


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 21, 2015)

Loads in Greenwich Park too 

I did a bat walk in Brockwell Park. Only saw/heard a couple.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 21, 2015)

T & P said:


> It's a problem across a number of cities, not just London. Madrid is full of them as well. It only takes a breeding pair to escape captivity (or be released by some idiot), and within a few years they have invaded an entire area and displaced the local birds. Noisy fuckers to boot.



Several massive colonies in N. London, including a large one on Hampstead Heath (5,000 or so according to Bill Oddie). Also an equally-large sister colony to Brockwell Park at Norwood Cemetery.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 21, 2015)

Shit loads in my village in Surrey. Noisey bastards at dusk and Dawn.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 21, 2015)

I first saw them as a teenager in Bromley.  There were plenty even then. Erm..not that it was a long time ago or any thing...


----------



## Fingers (Aug 21, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Loads in Greenwich Park too
> 
> I did a bat walk in Brockwell Park. Only saw/heard a couple.



Did you do it with the bat detectors?  Very cool gadget!


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes! They were cool but only really worked if something to detect!!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2015)

Nasty road accident on upper Tulse hill. Man unconscious and bloody by the road side opposite the One Stop. Paramedics treating him at the scene. Air ambulance landed at the barracks.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Aug 22, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Well I've lived in Tulse Hill for 16 odd years and I've never once seen or heard any budgies, parakeets, parrots in my vicinity...the next thing you'll be telling me that there are families of chimps living in Dulwich and Sydenham woods.


They all drink in Carlos's.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 22, 2015)

Another day of breakfast hell. Spun me kecks in the Romanian launderette, went to Electric. Closed. Went to Castelo. Closed.  Grrr


----------



## macca4848 (Aug 22, 2015)

Not seen them in my garden in two years though.

In other news, the burnt out speed camera has been replaced.  Beware.


----------



## T & P (Aug 23, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Nasty road accident on upper Tulse hill. Man unconscious and bloody by the road side opposite the One Stop. Paramedics treating him at the scene. Air ambulance landed at the barracks.


The area was still taped off this afternoon with a copper standing guard. Not a good sign.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone know a trustworthy cat sitter in the area?  Am away this weekend - and so are all my neighbours 

Need somebody to do at least a feed on Saturday and possibly Sunday AM too.

Cheers


----------



## Fingers (Aug 25, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Anyone know a trustworthy cat sitter in the area?  Am away this weekend - and so are all my neighbours
> 
> Need somebody to do at least a feed on Saturday and possibly Sunday AM too.
> 
> Cheers



Yeah me mate. Can do both.


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2015)

Guy who looks after idiot cat when we are away is called Bruce. Number is 07954136875. Tell him is a referral from ghengis- I doubt he knows who I am, but he does know the cat


----------



## discobastard (Aug 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yeah me mate. Can do both.


Cheers - will give you a shout - I've got your number on a PM somewhere.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 25, 2015)

Manter said:


> Guy who looks after idiot cat when we are away is called Bruce. Number is 07954136875. Tell him is a referral from ghengis- I doubt he knows who I am, but he does know the cat


Thanks Manter - looks like sorted for this weekend but I shall file that away.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 25, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Cheers - will give you a shout - I've got your number on a PM somewhere.



Yeah Please do. I can even send text updates on what cat was doing before feeding time!


----------



## Maharani (Aug 27, 2015)

Chillies in the coop (not the finger ones which are always heaty, the fatter ones) are really, really hot. Be warned. I love it!


----------



## Maharani (Aug 27, 2015)

Also, Casa Doodah has now completed it's makeover. They were busy last night when I popped in to say hello. A friend of mine had the beetroot pasta...she said it was mmmmmmm.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh oh, some orange artwork going up under the railway bridge!


----------



## Manter (Aug 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh oh, some orange artwork going up under the railway bridge!


I've just been under it and not noticed


----------



## Fingers (Aug 28, 2015)

Manter said:


> I've just been under it and not noticed



It is quite bright!


----------



## discobastard (Aug 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> It is quite bright!


Is it this stuff?
http://nag.verystudio.webfactional.com/actions.php?s=urban-graphics-cancelled-now-resurrected

ETA: of course it is.


----------



## T & P (Aug 28, 2015)

Looks like it. When I went past this morning there was just one panel up.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 28, 2015)

shining


----------



## Manter (Aug 28, 2015)

I am actually impressed with myself to have not seen that.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 28, 2015)

It doesn't look real...


----------



## discobastard (Aug 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It doesn't look real...


Yeah that was a mockup from the original plans.

Looks like some kind of portal into another dimension...


----------



## Maharani (Aug 28, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Yeah that was a mockup from the original plans.
> 
> Looks like some kind of portal into another dimension...


Haha...I thought it looked like it was floating!


----------



## discobastard (Aug 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Haha...I thought it looked like it was floating!


I hope it lights up at night


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 28, 2015)

Quick question, I've got to source a bouncy castle for our street's street party, in mid Sept.  Can anyone recommend?

Obviously it needs to be proper, insured, etc.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 28, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I hope it lights up at night


I'm going to walk the long way around to the station just so I can see the fecker...


----------



## discobastard (Aug 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm going to walk the long way around to the station just so I can see the fecker...


Can we have a real life pic please?!


----------



## Maharani (Aug 28, 2015)

I'll do me best...


----------



## Maharani (Aug 28, 2015)

There you go!


----------



## 299 old timer (Aug 28, 2015)

Just the sort of distraction needed for drivers and pedestrians approaching the dodgy Palace Road intersection. What berk thought this up?


----------



## discobastard (Aug 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 75915
> There you go!


You legend


----------



## Maharani (Aug 28, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Just the sort of distraction needed for drivers and pedestrians approaching the dodgy Palace Road intersection. What berk thought this up?


Yes, it's very silly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Quick question, I've got to source a bouncy castle for our street's street party, in mid Sept.  Can anyone recommend?
> 
> Obviously it needs to be proper, insured, etc.



IIRC leanderman hired one for his. Maybe he can give you a steer?


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks, have PM'd


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 75915
> There you go!



It looks like the bridge graphics have failed to load properly.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 28, 2015)

Forgive me for being thick here, what is it actually suppose to do? Or is that it?  i passed it again earlier and it still wasn't doing anything.

Please do something.


----------



## T & P (Aug 28, 2015)

Illuminati code.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh just spotted this.   They are designs that reflect the cemetery

http://nag.verystudio.webfactional.com/perch/resources/urban-graphics-edit140414.pdf


----------



## Maharani (Aug 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh just spotted this.   They are designs that reflect the cemetery
> 
> http://nag.verystudio.webfactional.com/perch/resources/urban-graphics-edit140414.pdf


So advertising subliminally that we're all going to die?


----------



## T & P (Aug 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So advertising subliminally that we're all going to die?


(((Tulse Hill house prices)))


----------



## Manter (Aug 28, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Quick question, I've got to source a bouncy castle for our street's street party, in mid Sept.  Can anyone recommend?
> 
> Obviously it needs to be proper, insured, etc.


leanderman is street party guru


----------



## Manter (Aug 28, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> IIRC leanderman hired one for his. Maybe he can give you a steer?


Snap


----------



## Sister Midnight (Aug 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh just spotted this.   They are designs that reflect the cemetery
> 
> http://nag.verystudio.webfactional.com/perch/resources/urban-graphics-edit140414.pdf



Bit pointless when the real thing is just up the road..?!


----------



## Fingers (Aug 28, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Bit pointless when the real thing is just up the road..?!



Innit. I go down there for a chill when my head is wrecked. Don't want any old Tom, Dick or Harry turning up because of the advertising


----------



## Fingers (Aug 29, 2015)

Tulse hill could not offer us a Decent breakfast so we have gone to HERNE HILL


----------



## Maharani (Aug 29, 2015)

Electric is closed for now. We have a traitor in our midst...HH indeed.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 29, 2015)

Steve's Cafe was fit.


----------



## Smick (Aug 29, 2015)

If Steve's is on Norwood Road, facing the park, then I can agree with poptyping . It's very good.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 29, 2015)

Smick said:


> If Steve's is on Norwood Road, facing the park, then I can agree with poptyping . It's very good.



Yes that's it. 

Electric is still my favourite though. And it always will be.


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2015)

I have now seen the orange thing. It's a bit odd. Does it light up?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 29, 2015)

Manter said:


> I have now seen the orange thing. It's a bit odd. Does it light up?


No. It's orange is all.


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> No. It's orange is all.


So orange and badly installed. Thumbs


----------



## Maharani (Aug 29, 2015)

I really don't like the colour unless it's on the fruit. 

Hitherfield school is all orange. The head is obsessed with the colour.


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2015)

It reminds me of sainsbury's. Maybe they sponsored them....


----------



## Maharani (Aug 29, 2015)

Manter said:


> It reminds me of sainsbury's. Maybe they sponsored them....


Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 29, 2015)

Dined at Doodah this evening. Food there is just getting better every time. Staff are brilliant. Maxine and I are pals now. Shame the atmosphere was slightly ruined (thankfully after we ate) by an extremely drunk pleb being  letchy at the window. 

Seemed like a strange energy on the streets of Tulse Hill tonight. Full moon innit?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Dined at Doodah this evening. Food there is just getting better every time. Staff are brilliant. Maxine and I are pals now. Shame the atmosphere was slightly ruined (thankfully after we ate) by an extremely drunk pleb being  letchy at the window.
> 
> Seemed like a strange energy on the streets of Tulse Hill tonight. Full moon innit?



I was really underwhelmed by the meal I had there. The service was fantastic though.

We had our dinner at Wuli Wuli in Camberwell. So under rated. People rave about Silk Road but I think this place is better.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 29, 2015)

Oooh, I love Silk Road, just because of it's simplicity. Hard to find that in Chinese places in the UK. Where abouts is Wuli Wuli?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah I love Silk Road too. It's impossible to get in on a walk up on a Saturday these days... Wuli Wuli is on Church St also but closer to the green. The dishes are quite large so it works well for sharing. It's not quite as cheap as silk road but we ordered enough food for three people and a bottle of wine for £45 so really not bad at all.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I was really underwhelmed by the meal I had there. The service was fantastic though.
> 
> We had our dinner at Wuli Wuli in Camberwell. So under rated. People rave about Silk Road but I think this place is better.


I must try Wuli Wuli - I've heard you should stick to the Szechuan stuff though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 29, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I must try Wuli Wuli - I've heard you should stick to the Szechuan stuff though.



It's all delicious tbh. Details of what we had in the tea thread


----------



## discobastard (Aug 30, 2015)

Manter said:


> It reminds me of sainsbury's. Maybe they sponsored them....


Suspect they would have Sainsburys written on it in big letters if that was the case. 

I like orange. It's a Buddhist thing.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 30, 2015)

Back from Leeds and had a wander past.  I quite like the graphics.  Hope they're going to do the other side of the road.

But I bet it'll be about fortnight before some plank tags them.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 30, 2015)

Corner of Probyn (Palace side) is taped off.  There is a car, smashed to pieces, on the pavement a bit further down Probyn, lying on its side, behind another car which is parked in front of it.  Cannot for the life of me work out what happened, but it looks nasty.  And I didn't hear a thing.  Bizarre.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2015)

Open letter to whichever wanker complained about the band in the Railway beer garden yesterday.

Dear Sir/Madam,

Please fuck off out of our community.

Yours faithfully

Fingers.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 31, 2015)

Does anyone know when Electric opens again?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2015)

Should be open this week sometime.  It has been closed for the last two weeks and they were away for two weeks


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 31, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Should be open this week sometime.  It has been closed for the last two weeks and they were away for two weeks



I want to eat their breakfast now.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Aug 31, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Open letter to whichever wanker complained about the band in the Railway beer garden yesterday.
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> ...


More than likely it was the same woman that always complains about noise from the Railway, she lives over the back. She's the reason they have to clear the garden by 11pm. I once downloaded from Lambeth the litany of lies that she'd submitted as complaints - that customers were regularly shouting and swearing in the garden till 4am (I live next door - they weren't) - that they have an 'industrial-sized' barbecue unit (it's as big as my dad's shed) and so on. At a council hearing, they ignored all evidence to the contrary, including a letter from me and a council inspector's report, and took her side. According to O & S, she was apparently barred from there years ago and has a grudge. Her kids are the ones that throw conkers over the fence at customers during the autumn. Or of course, it might be some other tosser. Why people choose to live next to a pub and then complain about the noise is beyond me. Thankfully, her attempts to get Tulse Hill station and the South Circular closed down appear to have been fruitless.


----------



## oryx (Aug 31, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Thankfully, her attempts to get Tulse Hill station and the South Circular closed down appear to have been fruitless.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 31, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> More than likely it was the same woman that always complains about noise from the Railway, she lives over the back. She's the reason they have to clear the garden by 11pm. I once downloaded from Lambeth the litany of lies that she'd submitted as complaints - that customers were regularly shouting and swearing in the garden till 4am (I live next door - they weren't) - that they have an 'industrial-sized' barbecue unit (it's as big as my dad's shed) and so on. At a council hearing, they ignored all evidence to the contrary, including a letter from me and a council inspector's report, and took her side. According to O & S, she was apparently barred from there years ago and has a grudge. Her kids are the ones that throw conkers over the fence at customers during the autumn. Or of course, it might be some other tosser. Why people choose to live next to a pub and then complain about the noise is beyond me. Thankfully, her attempts to get Tulse Hill station and the South Circular closed down appear to have been fruitless.


Wow.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2015)

Here we go

http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s53333/02b Railway Tavern Application_Prem312.pdf


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2015)

conkers, noise and barbecues....

how very rock n fucking roll


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 31, 2015)

Wuli Wuli deliver to Tulse Hill! Very happy


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 31, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Wuli Wuli deliver to Tulse Hill! Very happy



They do not deliver to Tulse Hill and have ruined my bank holiday.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2015)

poptyping said:


> They do not deliver to Tulse Hill and have ruined my bank holiday.



1st world problems thread thattaway >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 31, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 1st world problems thread thattaway >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Fuck you.  

I've ordered from Oishi in Streatham instead. Bank holiday is saved.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> I've ordered from Oishi in Streatham instead. Bank holiday is saved.



Thank gawd....the idea of you starving was unbearable....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 31, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Thank gawd....the idea of you starving was unbearable....



Obviously I was expecting that you to mount an expedition to get my Chinese.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Obviously I was expecting that you to mount an expedition to get my Chinese.



I sent a team forward. They got lost in the terrible conditions of the Sth Circ.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 2, 2015)

The copper chopper has been doing overtime lately...hear it all the time over the Palace Estate...

Woke me up the last two mornings, up above again now...I hear it at least once a day lately...


----------



## Smick (Sep 2, 2015)

They seemed to be doing a sweep of Palace Road. It was down quite low and concentrating on the area between Leigham Vale and Kinfauns.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Sep 2, 2015)

Hmmm they'll lose the element of surprise... Assuming they're actually trying to catch some crims..?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 3, 2015)

Back up in the skies again at 6.30am...for over an hr. Heard some cop cars too.

Dawn raids?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 6, 2015)

Electric is back in business with a very tanned looking Stav manning the wheels as usual.


----------



## ringo (Sep 7, 2015)

What do you lot have in the Electric? I want to like it but whenever I've been the portions have been small and I didn't really like it. I usually go to the Delicious cafe by B&Q as they do huge fill your plate mega gut busters, or with the family O Girasol by the PCA charity shop.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 7, 2015)

The Electric is really over rated.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 7, 2015)

ringo said:


> What do you lot have in the Electric? I want to like it but whenever I've been the portions have been small and I didn't really like it. I usually go to the Delicious cafe by B&Q as they do huge fill your plate mega gut busters, or with the family O Girasol by the PCA charity shop.


Tbh, I have to agree that the portions are small. I usually have the veggie breakfast cos I fucking live halloumi but he only gives one measley slice of fried halloumi. I do still think it's good value and they always whip out the hot pepper sauce on arrival so I feel like a regular. Sometimes it's not always about the food, though of course if the food was totally shite then that would be a different story.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 8, 2015)

...and it's freezing in there in the winter...


----------



## Maharani (Sep 8, 2015)

Just got blocked under the bridge by a load of suits, possibly Lambeth scum, taking photos and discussing the 'artwork' under the bridge. Looked like they were doing some sort of walking tour of the area. Shit loads of them.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 8, 2015)

Smick - I can't be arsed trawling the thread...please can you remind me where you got your car cleaned in the end? How much was it?


----------



## Smick (Sep 9, 2015)

It was at Dulwich Hamlet, they were raising club funds. It was £20 for the whole shebang, inside and out.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Electric is really over rated.



Castello does the best breakfast around. free fancy continental coffee with it too. The jumbo breakfast (£6) proper sets you up for the day.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 9, 2015)

Smick said:


> It was at Dulwich Hamlet, they were raising club funds. It was £20 for the whole shebang, inside and out.


But was that a one off then?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 9, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Castello does the best breakfast around. free fancy continental coffee with it too. The jumbo breakfast (£6) proper sets you up for the day.


Can you ever get a table in there though, always rammed. I do like it too, their bread is lush.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 9, 2015)

Thurlow park road closed both ways at the minute:

 
Doesn't appear that anyone is hurt. 

Lorry driver must have got a right shock!


----------



## Cartoon Man (Sep 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Thurlow park road closed both ways at the minute:
> 
> View attachment 76354
> Doesn't appear that anyone is hurt.
> ...


Must be what I heard & felt around half ten, there was a huge bang and the whole house shook. From our back window, traffic seems to be only allowed east-west at the mo; I can hear trains running, so can't be that bad.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 9, 2015)

Yup I heard that bang this morning. Thought it was thunder.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 9, 2015)

low bridge sign above.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> But was that a one off then?



Smick, how long ago was this as there is a completely different arrangement with the club now. Maharani I can find out for you.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 9, 2015)

I've been and gone...£10 for a great clean in and out so of course I tipped them. That's the one on Denmark Hill btw.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 9, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Must be what I heard & felt around half ten, there was a huge bang and the whole house shook. From our back window, traffic seems to be only allowed east-west at the mo; I can hear trains running, so can't be that bad.


Well the fucker is still wedged under the bridge and some bizzies still knocking about...


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2015)

Fingers said:


> low bridge sign above.


And a massive solar electronic display by the THH warning of the same.

It's astonishing how often this thing happens. I guess some truckers don't want to fork out on decent, lorry-specific sat navs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 9, 2015)

They fuck up the trains when they hit the bridge too. Pricks.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 9, 2015)

T & P said:


> And a massive solar electronic display by the THH warning of the same.
> 
> It's astonishing how often this thing happens. I guess some truckers don't want to fork out on decent, lorry-specific sat navs.



The is twice this week, the other railway bridge was hit a couple of days ago


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> But was that a one off then?



no - there's a permanent car wash business there.  It's very good.


----------



## Smick (Sep 9, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Smick, how long ago was this as there is a completely different arrangement with the club now. Maharani I can find out for you.


It was the last weekend in July, if my memory serves me correctly. It was my wife who took it there so there may be a bit of Chinese whispering going on...


----------



## GypsyWings (Sep 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> But was that a one off then?


Behind Iceland cost me a tenner for a brilliant inside and out clean and it really needed it


----------



## OnTheHill (Sep 11, 2015)

I see this regularly outside coop


----------



## Maharani (Sep 11, 2015)

That _and _this:


----------



## leanderman (Sep 11, 2015)

If this thread is anything to go by, opening a combined car wash and cafe in Tulse Hill could be a real moneyspinner.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That _and _this:
> 
> View attachment 76492



Nice.  Al fresco lavvy. Where was that?


----------



## discobastard (Sep 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That _and _this:
> 
> View attachment 76492


That's quite spectacularly bad.

I get this next door. Every week.  Always the day after the bins get collected, nobody ever cleans it up.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Sep 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That _and _this:
> 
> View attachment 76492


Why is there a nice photo of my bathroom on this thread?


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 14, 2015)

we had a street party on Saturday night.   I took delight in telling some of my neighbours that actually we're in Streatham Hill, not West Dulwich, and watching their reactions. 

And I found out why our broadband is so slow.  Lack of fibre optics, unlike Palace road.  Is there anything we can do about this?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> we had a street party on Saturday night.   I took delight in telling some of my neighbours that actually we're in Streatham Hill, not West Dulwich, and watching their reactions.
> 
> And I found out why our broadband is so slow.  Lack of fibre optics, unlike Palace road.  Is there anything we can do about this?



Contact BT and ask them when your area is scheduled for upgrade (they're supposed to be upgrading everywhere to fibre optic cable, but are lagging behind, even in the cities). If enough of your neighbours also enquire, they may push you up the schedule.


----------



## Manter (Sep 14, 2015)

^^good idea. Ask Virgin too- they keep putting flyers through our door updating us on when our road switches (sometime never)


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 14, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Contact BT and ask them when your area is scheduled for upgrade (they're supposed to be upgrading everywhere to fibre optic cable, but are lagging behind, even in the cities). If enough of your neighbours also enquire, they may push you up the schedule.



Thanks.


----------



## Smick (Sep 15, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> we had a street party on Saturday night.   I took delight in telling some of my neighbours that actually we're in Streatham Hill, not West Dulwich, and watching their reactions.
> 
> And I found out why our broadband is so slow.  Lack of fibre optics, unlike Palace road.  Is there anything we can do about this?



There's no fibre on my part of Palace Road!

I tried my friend's address on Virgin's checker, he lives above Northstead, and he can get it.

My own address, between Kinfauns and Leigham Vale, it isn't available.

We get about 6mbps on EE home broadband. I think 20 would be fine for Sky Go and Kodi and the like, but it often stutters.


----------



## 299 old timer (Sep 18, 2015)

Tesco Tulse Hill, Thursday 17/09/2015 approx. 18.35. Adult mouse runs at pace across the floor by the checkout area. Two ladies scream.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Tesco Tulse Hill, Thursday 17/09/2015 approx. 18.35. Adult mouse runs at pace across the floor by the checkout area. Two ladies scream.


It's not called "crap tesco" for nothing.


----------



## wjh (Sep 18, 2015)

Smick said:


> There's no fibre on my part of Palace Road!
> 
> I tried my friend's address on Virgin's checker, he lives above Northstead, and he can get it.
> 
> ...



Our place (on Royal Circus) is directly connected to the Gipsy Hill exchange on an EO line (exchange only), not via a street cabinet,  so no chance of any fibre services here.   There is Virgin cable though,  might give that a go.


----------



## superfly101 (Sep 18, 2015)

Home | SamKnows

All you need to know about internet


----------



## Smick (Sep 19, 2015)

All I really want to know is when I'll be able to get speeds above 10mbps.


----------



## Smick (Sep 19, 2015)

I just saw a police chase and arrest in Hillside Gardens, down beside the kids park. It was quite worrying as I had the children with me at the time.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2015)

Bloke upturned his van on Christchurch Rd at 2am. So loud I thought he'd come through my front door. 

I was out and making sure he was ok. He was.

2 Fire Engines,2 Ambulances, 6 coppers...was all a bit overkill. 

Amazing how they were treating him as a black man, I piped up and said I was his legal representative and they all took a step back.

'Are you?'

'Well, you dont know do you? But I am witness to what you are doing and saying and what is going on'

Ambulance crew were writing a different report than he was giving. I made sure they retracted that.

Driver said 'I was on my way home from work, really tired, and just lost control of my van'

They wrote 'fell asleep at wheel'

I said why have you written that. He never said that.

I kept going in and out bringing him coffee. He was necking them. Just shock kicking in. He got 100% clear on the breathaliser.

I trod in a massive dog shit back and forth with coffees.


After the paramedics gave him the all clear he came to mine and called his insurers and arranged a tow truck. 

Tow truck arrived 5am. I went to bed. 

Moral of the story: being a good samaritan leaves you with a poor night of sleep and shitty shoes.


----------



## OnTheHill (Sep 21, 2015)

Smick said:


> There's no fibre on my part of Palace Road!
> 
> I tried my friend's address on Virgin's checker, he lives above Northstead, and he can get it.
> 
> ...



I get 20mbps D/L on Palace Rd with BT infinity.


----------



## Smick (Sep 21, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> I get 20mbps D/L on Palace Rd with BT infinity.


Above Kinfauns?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't venture by the Hart every day now I'm not using the station, but the last couple of times I have walked by it still appears to be totally empty. They were open yesterday though, which is unusual for a Monday as they normally seemed to be closed.

I spoke to someone who had a drink in there recently (the only customer) and said they didn't sell one drink in an hour on a Thursday evening. When this was commented on the response (I am told) was 'What am I suppose to do, just give up?'

Another (once) local boozer not long for this world methinks.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 22, 2015)

...and the TVs in the Tulse look daft...

....it would be nice if one local pub wasn't showing rugby


----------



## clandestino (Sep 22, 2015)

We're thinking of having a pint in there on Saturday night as a friend is DJ-ing 60s/70s soul stuff there. I'll let you know if we're the only folk in there...


----------



## OnTheHill (Sep 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> Above Kinfauns?



Yeh, closer to Hillside.


----------



## Smick (Sep 23, 2015)

I've got two months before I need to start looking at a switch, so it would be good if they could sort the bottom of the road out before then.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't venture by the Hart every day now I'm not using the station, but the last couple of times I have walked by it still appears to be totally empty. They were open yesterday though, which is unusual for a Monday as they normally seemed to be closed.
> 
> I spoke to someone who had a drink in there recently (the only customer) and said they didn't sell one drink in an hour on a Thursday evening. When this was commented on the response (I am told) was 'What am I suppose to do, just give up?'
> 
> Another (once) local boozer not long for this world methinks.


I would say 'yes, please give up and go home'. But then it probably will be gone forever...oh wait a minute it, already is.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 24, 2015)

Palace Road trees looking mighty apocalyptic...it's very bright up there now though. I'll take a pic next time I walk the kid from school.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 24, 2015)

Went to the railway on Sunday for the roast (cooked in their new container kitchen which isn't a pop up, it's permanent) and they totally ballsed up. They had to close the kitchen at 3 (been there an hour at that stage) because they were inundated. We left after being told they couldn't take orders for another 40 odd minutes and then they couldn't guarantee they'd be any food left. They were stressed understably and these things do happen on the first day or so with new chefs/kitchens. It does irk me a bit though as they seem to do this a lot at the railway: they massively publicise an event and just cannot deliver. Maybe they should tone down their FB invites and promos until they fine tune stuff. I do like the staff there though so I let these things go. 

Went to Casa whooha instead as they're doing roasts...it was below average.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Palace Road trees looking mighty apocalyptic...it's very bright up there now though. I'll take a pic next time I walk the kid from school.



Well pissed off. First the neighbour shaved my shed now the council has totally butchered all the trees on our street. It looks like something out of a Cormack Mccarthy novel out there.

Re your roast... THT does a delicious roast pork but if I had to pick one pub roast round here then it'd be The Great North Wood. I know that's strictly WeNo, ugh, but it's bloody delicious.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 24, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Well pissed off. First the neighbour shaved my shed now the council has totally butchered all the trees on our street. It looks like something out of a Cormack Mccarthy novel out there.
> 
> Re your roast... THT does a delicious roast pork but if I had to pick one pub roast round here then it'd be The Great North Wood. I know that's strictly WeNo, ugh, but it's bloody delicious.


Those trees will be blossoming again by next year. They need a good prune now and then. 

I don't usually eat in the railway but I felt like supporting their new kitchen and staff. The chefs were working hard and not unpleasing on the eye...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Those trees will be blossoming again by next year. They need a good prune now and then.



Yeah although it does mean we don't get to see the leaves turning, looking all pretty and falling. That said, there's a lot of dogshit on palace road these days. I'd be well pissed off if I walked through a pile of leaves and ended up with stinking shite on my shoe.


----------



## Smick (Sep 24, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Well pissed off. First the neighbour shaved my shed now the council has totally butchered all the trees on our street. It looks like something out of a Cormack Mccarthy novel out there.
> 
> Re your roast... THT does a delicious roast pork but if I had to pick one pub roast round here then it'd be The Great North Wood. I know that's strictly WeNo, ugh, but it's bloody delicious.


I don't think I did anything to your shed, at least I hope not.

The person who was spraying all the dog shite pink seems to have turned his attention to the road signs and grit store on Probyn Road.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2015)

Smick said:


> I don't think I did anything to your shed, at least I hope not.



Nah not you  it was the neighbour round the back. Our shed is now bald  The trees look bloody awful also.


----------



## Smick (Sep 24, 2015)

I think she might be a bit odd.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think she might be a bit odd.



Yeah a week later she banged on my door (on a Sunday, I was in my jammies) demanding to know why my backdoors were open and where the women who lives here was.    Errr I AM THE WOMAN WHO LIVES HERE


----------



## Smick (Sep 24, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yeah a week later she banged on my door (on a Sunday, I was in my jammies) demanding to know why my backdoors were open and where the women who lives here was.    Errr I AM THE WOMAN WHO LIVES HERE


Our only interaction with her was when a guy who was putting up a fence for us got a massive shouting at. We've avoided her ever since although, to be honest, it looks a bit like Wonka's factory with nobody ever going in or out. The family one door down are lovely people.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2015)

I saw the pink grit store and the pinked signs....


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Went to the railway on Sunday for the roast (cooked in their new container kitchen which isn't a pop up, it's permanent) and they totally ballsed up. They had to close the kitchen at 3 (been there an hour at that stage) because they were inundated. We left after being told they couldn't take orders for another 40 odd minutes and then they couldn't guarantee they'd be any food left. They were stressed understably and these things do happen on the first day or so with new chefs/kitchens. It does irk me a bit though as they seem to do this a lot at the railway: they massively publicise an event and just cannot deliver. Maybe they should tone down their FB invites and promos until they fine tune stuff. I do like the staff there though so I let these things go.
> 
> Went to Casa whooha instead as they're doing roasts...it was below average.



Pretty sure they said you had to book by 5.30pm on Friday on their Facebook page as it was the first week the new kitchen opened (or was that the week before)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I saw the pink grit store and the pinked signs....



Yeah someone sprayed our bin in Dulwich colours so guessing it's someone we on know!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Pretty sure they said you had to book by 5.30pm on Friday on their Facebook page as it was the first week the new kitchen opened (or was that the week before)


I booked on Tuesday.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I booked on Tuesday.



In which case very shoddy


----------



## discobastard (Sep 24, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Nah not you  it was the neighbour round the back. Our shed is now bald  The trees look bloody awful also.


Not having a garden myself, I can't really picture a hairy shed.  Am I missing something?!


----------



## discobastard (Sep 24, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Well pissed off. First the neighbour shaved my shed now the council has totally butchered all the trees on our street. It looks like something out of a Cormack Mccarthy novel out there.
> 
> Re your roast... THT does a delicious roast pork but if I had to pick one pub roast round here then it'd be The Great North Wood. I know that's strictly WeNo, ugh, but it's bloody delicious.


Great North Wood FTW.  I had a decent pork belly roast thing at THT a few months back but it was excruciatingly pricy.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Not having a garden myself, I can't really picture a hairy shed.  Am I missing something?!



It was better hairy. Evil neighbours killed it's charm


----------



## OnTheHill (Sep 24, 2015)

Some c u next Tuesday has nicked the badge off my motor whilst I was away for work. I'm fuming. Eye watering quote from VW to replace it.






And people say Scousers are robbing bastards...


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> Some c u next Tuesday has nicked the badge off my motor whilst I was away for work. I'm fuming. Eye watering quote from VW to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fucks sake.  I have not nicked, or heard of one been nicked since the late 80's. BB Revival?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2015)

Dare I ask how much VW asked to replace it? And does it dodge environmental emission tests?


----------



## OnTheHill (Sep 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Dare I ask how much VW asked to replace it? And does it dodge fuel emission tests?



The wrong side of £50 inc parts, labour and VAT.

And no, I've not been mis-sold TDI.


----------



## OnTheHill (Sep 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Fucks sake.  I have not nicked, or heard of one been nicked since the late 80's. BB Revival?



The Beastie Boys have got a lot to answer for if you ask me...


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> The wrong side of £50 inc parts, labour and VAT.
> 
> And no, I've not been mis-sold TDI.



Good lord!


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2015)

Reckon you could probably get some back street dodgy place to stick a new one on for £20 or so


----------



## OnTheHill (Sep 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Reckon you could probably get some back street dodgy place to stick a new one on for £20 or so



Suggest anywhere local that might worth a try?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 24, 2015)

I could do a nifty job with some tipex and a 4B pencil for shading

[EDIT] oh, and whoever nicked it is a massive bellend


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2015)

I only ever liked 'Walk this Way' a bit so never got into the VW dangly thing.  Nor the Grolsh bottle tops on the shoes.  

I was too busy wearing lots of black clothing, underaged drinking, gazing at my shoes and having major whities on weed whilst listening to Robert Smith and Morrissey.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> Suggest anywhere local that might worth a try?



Can't help you there mate but anywhere under a railway arch should be able to help you out.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I only ever liked 'Walk this Way' a bit so never got into the VW dangly thing.  Nor the Grolsh bottle tops on the shoes.
> 
> I was too busy wearing lots of black clothing, underaged drinking, gazing at my shoes and having major whities on weed whilst listening to Robert Smith and Morrissey.



Your teenage years sound like mine... I was 10 years later though


----------



## Smick (Sep 25, 2015)

There is a scrappy up in West Norwood. Somewhere to the left beyond Travis Perkins. He got a new spare wheel for a friend's Golf, but I suppose that if he doesn't have your model of vw then it won't be any help.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I only ever liked 'Walk this Way' a bit so never got into the VW dangly thing.  Nor the Grolsh bottle tops on the shoes.
> 
> I was too busy wearing lots of black clothing, underaged drinking, gazing at my shoes and having major whities on weed whilst listening to Robert Smith and Morrissey.



Walk this way was Run DMC and Aerosmith. And Grolsch bottle tops was  a Bros fan thing.... you clearly were smoking to much weed at the end of the 80s, early 90s....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2015)

If you listen to Morrisey and Robert Smith while on weed you deserve all that life throws at you for wasting the weed!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2015)

My little sister did the Bros shoes thing...didnt some of the shoes have little clocks on to?

The VW thing predated the bros thing though didn't it?

Eta: only just


----------



## boohoo (Sep 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My little sister did the Bros shoes thing...didnt some of the shoes have little clocks on to?
> 
> The VW thing predated the bros thing though didn't it?
> 
> Eta: only just



Run DMC/ Beastie boys thing was about 1987. Public Enemy, LL Cool J was also big - both coming over here on tour around that time. (I think LL Cool J supported Public Enemy) 

Bros was about 1988/9 - clocks was another thing as you mentioned.

I was vaguely cool at  school some point in 1987 when I was quite up on my rap knowledge.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2015)

I left school in 87. My mum wouldn't let me go see Public Enemy.

....or should I say wouldn't let me use her card for tickets cos she thought I might get shot or stabbed by gangstas!

I went to AC/DC with a biker gang called The Lost Tribe instead. Half of them ended up getting locked up for a gun fight with another gang...which took place on a busy A road in Hampshire.

Mother's know nothing!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My little sister did the Bros shoes thing...didnt some of the shoes have little clocks on to?
> 
> The VW thing predated the bros thing though didn't it?
> 
> Eta: only just



My older sister did the brosette thing. Even I, a six-year-old, was cringing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2015)

poptyping said:


> My older sister did the brosette thing. Even I, a six-year-old, was cringing.



Cringy it may have been, but it was one of the last of the very innocent pop phenonenoms. Bros were sold in a fairly postive way for a boyband, and their legions of female fans were treated really well by the people around the band. The Goss boys mum would bring out buckets of tea and cordial for the doorstep fans....the band made a point of demostrating good behaviour (on the whole).

I worked with Craig Logan in the 90s and he was a genuinely gentle and kind chap. Would even take a little ribbing about his pop star days....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah there's something a bit odd about that level of fandom.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yeah there's something a bit odd about that level of fandom.



Wearing shit shoes? Yes, agreed. I'd never wear bad clothes out of fandom!


----------



## T & P (Sep 25, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> *I'm fuming.*


 Not laughing at your misfortune, but given current events with VW, your expression above made me smile.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Wearing shit shoes? Yes, agreed. I'd never wear bad clothes out of fandom!



You know how I feel about bad shoes


----------



## ringo (Sep 25, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Went to the railway on Sunday for the roast (cooked in their new container kitchen which isn't a pop up, it's permanent) and they totally ballsed up. They had to close the kitchen at 3 (been there an hour at that stage) because they were inundated. We left after being told they couldn't take orders for another 40 odd minutes and then they couldn't guarantee they'd be any food left. They were stressed understably and these things do happen on the first day or so with new chefs/kitchens. It does irk me a bit though as they seem to do this a lot at the railway: they massively publicise an event and just cannot deliver. Maybe they should tone down their FB invites and promos until they fine tune stuff. I do like the staff there though so I let these things go.
> 
> Went to Casa whooha instead as they're doing roasts...it was below average.



Shame, I wandered into the Railway about 1pm on Sunday on my way home from an all nighter and had the best roast I've ever eaten in there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2015)

ringo said:


> best roast I've ever eaten in there.



Is that in spite or because of the hazy tastes buds of an all nighter?


----------



## ringo (Sep 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is that in spite or because of the hazy tastes buds of an all nighter?



Well yeah, I have to say that after 24 hours without food I could have eaten roadkill, but I am also in possession of a pretty reasonable palate and even with double vision and serious basic communication issues I can tell the quality of a plate of food. The chicken was cooked beautifully and there was loads of it and the mummified vegetables of old were nowhere to be seen. It was lovely, I'm sticking with my original review


----------



## Maharani (Sep 25, 2015)

ringo said:


> Well yeah, I have to say that after 24 hours without food I could have eaten roadkill, but I am also in possession of a pretty reasonable palate and even with double vision and serious basic communication issues I can tell the quality of a plate of food. The chicken was cooked beautifully and there was loads of it and the mummified vegetables of old were nowhere to be seen. It was lovely, I'm sticking with my original review


I told you the chefs are profs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If you listen to Morrisey and Robert Smith while on weed you deserve all that life throws at you for wasting the weed!



TBF, better than listening to The Smiths and/or The Cure while on downers!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2015)

Makes no odds. Dull is dull.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Sep 26, 2015)

Anyone see woman on news with Farrage tat on one arm and Robert Smith on the other..?! [emoji52]


----------



## OnTheHill (Sep 26, 2015)

T & P said:


> Not laughing at your misfortune, but given current events with VW, your expression above made me smile.



I was absolutely seething mate, sorted now though. Hope this one doesn't walk too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2015)

My little brother got nicked for being the (ineffectual) look-out for a VW badge stealing crew.  My mum had to go and get him from the cop shop.


----------



## Smick (Sep 26, 2015)

OnTheHill said:


> I was absolutely seething mate, sorted now though. Hope this one doesn't walk too.


Where did you end up getting it?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 26, 2015)

Smick said:


> Where did you end up getting it?



Neighbour's car


----------



## clandestino (Sep 27, 2015)

clandestino said:


> We're thinking of having a pint in there on Saturday night as a friend is DJ-ing 60s/70s soul stuff there. I'll let you know if we're the only folk in there...



So we went to this, and it was great - a nice crowd in, good atmosphere, people standing at the bar, just like a normal night out in a normal boozer. It was a mix of folk - some pub regulars, some people who'd only come along for the music, and everyone seemed to get along just fine. It was a nice night. Hopefully the White Hart people can see that running a proper old school pub is a far better idea than trying to turn the place into a cocktail bar, and build on that.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 28, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get photos printed here or WN? Can't really be arsed treaking to Brixton and still don't know if the Boots printer is working.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 28, 2015)

clandestino said:


> So we went to this, and it was great - a nice crowd in, good atmosphere, people standing at the bar, just like a normal night out in a normal boozer. It was a mix of folk - some pub regulars, some people who'd only come along for the music, and everyone seemed to get along just fine. It was a nice night. Hopefully the White Hart people can see that running a proper old school pub is a far better idea than trying to turn the place into a cocktail bar, and build on that.


I popped in because a mate of mine was DJing...didn't stay long as didnt feel welcome. Good music though.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I popped in because a mate of mine was DJing...didn't stay long as didnt feel welcome. Good music though.



Try this place, just round the corner from you.  I assume they can print photos

Contact Us


----------



## Maharani (Sep 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Try this place, just round the corner from you.  I assume they can print photos
> 
> Contact Us


Yeah, I ain't beem in there for years!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 28, 2015)

Now I remember why I stopped using him (the printer). He's not the friendliest.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Now I remember why I stopped using him (the printer). He's not the friendliest.



Last time I went in there he tried to sell me some laptop memory from nearly three times the list price.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Last time I went in there he tried to sell me some laptop memory from nearly three times the list price.


Definately a rip off.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 30, 2015)

So, because I am an idiot, I forgot to go back to the laundrette last night to remove my clothes from the washer and dry them in the dryer.  Didn't remember until 9pm so though I would have to go and deal with that this morning.

So I rocked up this morning and the nice lady had dried them for me and stacked them neatly folded into a bag ready for my collection (saving me 40 mins sat watching my kecks spin round).

Top service.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 30, 2015)

If anyone spots a green corduroy frog around Northstead/Kingsmead/Hillside Gardens pm me as I could have sworn we'd left the house with it, but much to my daughter's dismay we didn't have it when we got to Streatham Hill station.   

There's a chance that it's still inside the house though.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> If anyone spots a green corduroy frog around Northstead/Kingsmead/Hillside Gardens pm me as I could have sworn we'd left the house with it, but much to my daughter's dismay we didn't have it when we got to Streatham Hill station.
> 
> There's a chance that it's still inside the house though.



Will keep a look out. What name does it answer to?


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 30, 2015)

Froggy, but it's really rubbish at answering. 

I suspect I'm going to have to do a 'sneakily buys it on ebay and pretends it's gone on holiday and come back' thing.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Froggy, but it's really rubbish at answering.
> 
> I suspect I'm going to have to do a 'sneakily buys it on ebay and pretends it's gone on holiday and come back' thing.



My parents used to do that when my goldfish died or the cat had got at it. (not Ebay because it was the 70's)


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll to use ebay, because that one is not sold anymore.  

Did do it when she was younger and lost a very treasured lion got from London Zoo on the P13.  We got 2 replacements, and I was planning to swap between them, and then when she hits 18 reveal that lion was in fact 2 lions.  But that would be a bit mean.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 30, 2015)

I wish I could find my shiny, wrinkly ET I had as a young girl. It was truly my favourite.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I wish I could find my shiny, wrinkly ET I had as a young girl. It was truly my favourite.


was it the one where you pulled a string at the back and it went 'phhhhone hhhhome' or 'heeteeheeteeheeteee'.  My father had that (his vice was collecting, and he collected things like that as well as many other things,  I was allowed to play with his star wars stuff until I lost a gun and MADE HIS COLLECTION INCOMPLETE!!!!!1111!!!!)


----------



## Maharani (Sep 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> was it the one where you pulled a string at the back and it went 'phhhhone hhhhome' or 'heeteeheeteeheeteee'.  My father had that (his vice was collecting, and he collected things like that as well as many other things,  I was allowed to play with his star wars stuff until I lost a gun and MADE HIS COLLECTION INCOMPLETE!!!!!1111!!!!)


No, he just looked sad and forlorn, a bit like this: 
 
But mine was sadder.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> My parents used to do that when my goldfish died or the cat had got at it. (not Ebay because it was the 70's)



We had the free ads back then...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> No, he just looked sad and forlorn, a bit like this:
> View attachment 77422
> But mine was sadder.



ET is touching his front bottom....

We have one of those ETs here...


----------



## Maharani (Sep 30, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ET is touching his front bottom....
> 
> We have one of those ETs here...


I'll have it if you're getting rid. I used to sleep with mine and cuddle him all night, slippery though he was!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'll have it if you're getting rid. I used to sleep with mine and cuddle him all night, slippery though he was!



I'll see if I can find it among the unopened boxes of stuff....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Froggy, but it's really rubbish at answering.
> 
> I suspect I'm going to have to do a 'sneakily buys it on ebay and pretends it's gone on holiday and come back' thing.



Green corduroy frogs = notorious wastrels and piss artists. He's probably over Tooting Bec Common pond knocking back the pondweed Martinis, and listening to smooth amphibian jazz.


----------



## Manter (Sep 30, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Froggy, but it's really rubbish at answering.
> 
> I suspect I'm going to have to do a 'sneakily buys it on ebay and pretends it's gone on holiday and come back' thing.


Amateurs, amateurs. When J identified an adored toy we bought two and we rotate them so both are at the same stage of much-loved-and-minging-ness. Now as long as he never sees both at the same time...


----------



## T & P (Sep 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> So, because I am an idiot, I forgot to go back to the laundrette last night to remove my clothes from the washer and dry them in the dryer.  Didn't remember until 9pm so though I would have to go and deal with that this morning.
> 
> So I rocked up this morning and the nice lady had dried them for me and stacked them neatly folded into a bag ready for my collection (saving me 40 mins sat watching my kecks spin round).
> 
> Top service.


Is that the one a couples of doors down from the Co-Op? Yes, they're a good, helpful bunch.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2015)

Kids get over lost toys.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 1, 2015)

T & P said:


> Is that the one a couples of doors down from the Co-Op? Yes, they're a good, helpful bunch.



yep


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

Someone dropped blue paint all over the ground from just after the Sally Army. I very nearly got my new cherry docs covered in it (first world problems >>). I would hope that whoever drops paint reports it to the council. It seems to happen a lot round here. Maybe B and Q just don't secure their lids very well.


----------



## Smick (Oct 1, 2015)

That was there on Saturday morning, I could only describe it as West Ham blue.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2015)

There is often a lot of dropped paint about Tulse Hill. Someone lost a whole tin at the bus stop by the Co Op the other week....

That with the blood stains which are still there from the stabbing (anyone ever hear anything esle about that) weeks before and the pavement is getting rather colourful


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

Don't forget Mr/Mrs Pink spray.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Don't forget Mr/Mrs Pink spray.



I know the person on my road - it's a she, she's very nice - but I don't think she does the whole area.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I know the person on my road - it's a she, she's very nice - but I don't think she does the whole area.


Someone went crazy with it on birkbeck hill, think they were outlines of potholes. I might start but in fluorescent green.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Someone went crazy with it on birkbeck hill, think they were outlines of potholes. I might start but in fluorescent green.



You could outline spilt paint ;-)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I know the person on my road - it's a she, she's very nice - but I don't think she does the whole area.



Why is she doing it? Is she a dog poo vigilante? 

And why spray paint street signs and the sand bin on Probyn Road pink?


----------



## Smick (Oct 1, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why is she doing it? Is she a dog poo vigilante?
> 
> And why spray paint street signs and the sand bin on Probyn Road pink?


A few of those temporary parking restriction signs got a pink spraying when they were up.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2015)

Smick said:


> A few of those temporary parking restriction signs got a pink spraying when they were up.



I saw that too


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

Maybe she just really, _really _likes pink.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2015)

She's a freak


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2015)

Were only nipping out for a pint...


----------



## Maharani (Oct 1, 2015)

If it's good enough for Swansea Council, it's good enough for Ms Pink:

Dog mess on Swansea streets sprayed pink in campaign - BBC News


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm going to leave the house, despite feeling like a bag of shite and full of flu.

I don't wanna see no pink shit!


----------



## Maharani (Oct 2, 2015)

Man flu or influenza?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Man flu or influenza?



I've had proper flu for 5 days now....still suffering quite badly, but need to get up and go out...even missed a gig last night.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've had proper flu for 5 days now....still suffering quite badly, but need to get up and go out...even missed a gig last night.


Nasty...get well soon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Nasty...get well soon.



The Railway is not making me feel better...


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Man flu or influenza?



I hate "Man flu" as a term.

it's just sexist bollocks perp'd by twats. It's not funny when your sick.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2015)

They had a band on at the White Hart last night. There was more people in the band than in the crowd. The band had no more than five members.

Promotion seen for this gig = 0.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 2, 2015)

editor said:


> They had a band on at the White Hart last night. There was more people in the band than in the crowd. The band had no more than five members.
> 
> Promotion seen for this gig = 0.



Thats a shame..I'll miss the pub when it's gone.

Good name for a band tbh...Manflu


----------



## Fingers (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone know the best place to buy coloured boot laces please?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

They have all the promotional skills of an SAS assault.

I.e...you don't know til it's happened.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 2, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> I hate "Man flu" as a term.
> 
> it's just sexist bollocks perp'd by twats. It's not funny when your sick.


I knew someone in here would pipe up with that! I apologise if I came across as remotely sexist. I just can't bear it when people say flu when they've mean they have a cold. It was just a bit of banter with Nanker tbf.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Anyone know the best place to buy coloured boot laces please?


What colour?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> What colour?


Pink 'n' Blue


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I knew someone in here would pipe up with that! I apologise if I came across as remotely sexist. I just can't bear it when people say flu when they've mean they have a cold. It was just a bit of banter with Nanker tbf.



Sorry for the derail..I knew it wasn't mentioned badly...just the term really fucks me off..look at me policing language...Jeez.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Pink 'n' Blue


Oh of course. I only have bloody yellow ones I got given with my new Docs. 

Try the chemist down in WN...on the left. It sells wool and all manor of other odds and sods...else you'll have to go to Brixton. 

Also try that bric a brac shop opp WN coop. The one on the corner.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 2, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Sorry for the derail..I knew it wasn't mentioned badly...just really fucks me off..look at me policing language...Jeez.


Wasn't a derail .


----------



## Fingers (Oct 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Oh of course. I only have bloody yellow ones I got given with my new Docs.
> 
> Try the chemist down in WN...on the left. It sells wool and all manor of other odds and sods...else you'll have to go to Brixton.
> 
> Also try that bric a brac shop opp WN coop. The one on the corner.



Ta, I will have a wander around in the morning. I have black ones and yellow ones as well.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why is she doing it? Is she a dog poo vigilante?
> 
> And why spray paint street signs and the sand bin on Probyn Road pink?



It's part of that Lambeth initiative that also includes putting up anti-fly tipping signs etc.  People in different areas volunteer I think.  Walking two very young children up and down the road each day, I find the pink very useful visually and they now know to avoid it and it's definitely led to a big reduction in dog shit on the street - as noted by all my neighbours and many parents at the local school.  It just takes one kid to walk in it and that's "carpet time" destroyed!

I don't think Probyn Road is "hers" and I can't imagine why anyone would spray street furniture pink.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Anyone know the best place to buy coloured boot laces please?



pink?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 2, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> pink?



One pink lace, one blue lace. Dulwich Hamlet colours, we is off to the footy tomorrow


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> One pink lace, one blue lace. Dulwich Hamlet colours, we is off to the footy tomorrow



yeah sorry - I read on too late to see that - was just following the highly controversial pink dog shit spray dialogue.  I can always get our pink dogshit spray lady to spray your shoelaces pink.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 2, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah sorry - I read on too late to see that - was just following the highly controversial pink dog shit spray dialogue.  I can always get our pink dogshit spray lady to spray your shoelaces pink.



Good idea!  Personally I think dogshit should be sprayed white so it looks like retro dogshit from the 80's.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Good idea!  Personally I think dogshit should be sprayed white so it looks like retro dogshit from the 80's.



  yeah - why doesn't dogshit do that anymore?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 2, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah - why doesn't dogshit do that anymore?



It was down to the the stuff we fed the buggers at the time.  Lots of bone content = lots of calcium = lots of white dog eggs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2015)

AHA!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> It's part of that Lambeth initiative that also includes putting up anti-fly tipping signs etc.  People in different areas volunteer I think.  Walking two very young children up and down the road each day, I find the pink very useful visually and they now know to avoid it and it's definitely led to a big reduction in dog shit on the street - as noted by all my neighbours and many parents at the local school.  It just takes one kid to walk in it and that's "carpet time" destroyed!
> 
> I don't think Probyn Road is "hers" and I can't imagine why anyone would spray street furniture pink.



She's been framed.

There is still tons of shit on the pavements. I went out for a walk today and it was dogshitgedden out there...


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 2, 2015)

The Apoohcalypse, surely.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2015)

That would depend how on how you step in it....


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2015)

Well I've just seen a dog _in a nappy _in Hillside Gardens (and another with rear wheels).  I expect it's a thing but I've not seen it before myself (the nappy that is - the wheels seem fairly common).


----------



## OnTheHill (Oct 4, 2015)

The Railway Tavern is showing the Merseyside Derby with commentary from the Fulham Charlton match. Interesting.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 4, 2015)

Same shit, different match.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 4, 2015)

One of those Tulse Hill afternoons where I'm in the presence of at least 6 people I'd quite happily smack in the fucking face!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 4, 2015)

Had a coffee in lazy rubarb today. The young woman that works their is really charming in an awkward geeky way. Clark Kent has competition.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Had a coffee in lazy rubarb today. The young woman that works their is really charming in an awkward geeky way. Clark Kent has competition.



Got a couple of coffees and 2 cakes there yesterday when getting a train from Tulse Hill. Best part of a tenner and both the cakes were stale and way part their best  Would have taken them back were we not on a train by the time we realised.


----------



## OnTheHill (Oct 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> One of those Tulse Hill afternoons where I'm in the presence of at least 6 people I'd quite happily smack in the fucking face!



It's like that for me every week day between 9am and 5pm.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 4, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Got a couple of coffees and 2 cakes there yesterday when getting a train from Tulse Hill. Best part of a tenner and both the cakes were stale and way part their best  Would have taken them back were we not on a train by the time we realised.



Oh that's well shit...


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Oh that's well shit...



Yeah. Not impressed at all. It was clearly leftovers from the day before at least as it was earlyish. Shame.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 77720



Lucky they included the description because at first glance it looks like a spider monkey


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 77720



Those people are trying to nick my cat. She doesn't answer to bloody Dave for a start


----------



## Fingers (Oct 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Those people are trying to nick my cat. She doesn't answer to bloody Dave for a start



I am a bit disturbed people have started naming their cats after me.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 9, 2015)

Another lorry rammed under railway bridge on thurlow park rd. When will they learn?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Another lorry rammed under railway bridge on thurlow park rd. When will they learn?



Big electronic warning sign at junction too


----------



## T & P (Oct 9, 2015)

The THT has won some magazine foodie award or other. Their Xmas season menus are out as well. The Christmas Day lunch costs £75 + 12.5% service change per head


----------



## Smick (Oct 9, 2015)

T & P said:


> The THT has won some magazine foodie award or other. Their Xmas season menus are out as well. The Christmas Day lunch costs £75 + 12.5% service change per head


If the staff are being well paid for giving up their Christmas day, and have a choice in whether to do so, I'd have no problems in paying that.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 12, 2015)

I had a PCSO come round my gaff yesterday. He was saying there's been a spate of burglaries on my street.  Nothing new there. He gave me a forensic tagging pen to use on my valuables so if I do get burgled and they find stuff in a raid or whatever they can trace it back. I mean how likely is it that stuff that's burgled is found?? Anyway, the plod was nice enough and gave some other security tips and stickers and stuff. I was happy with that.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 12, 2015)

Or, he was a burglar getting you to tag all your expensive items so when he comes back in the dead of night with his UV torch he only takes the good stuff


----------



## leanderman (Oct 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I had a PCSO come round my gaff yesterday. He was saying there's been a spate of burglaries on my street.  Nothing new there. He gave me a forensic tagging pen to use on my valuables so if I do get burgled and they find stuff in a raid or whatever they can trace it back. I mean how likely is it that stuff that's burgled is found?? Anyway, the plod was nice enough and gave some other security tips and stickers and stuff. I was happy with that.



The main thing is double-locking front doors


----------



## Greebo (Oct 13, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Anyone know the best place to buy coloured boot laces please?


Internet?


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 13, 2015)

Probably that party supplies shop in Streatham
premiercoll71402979-269623-sml-1


----------



## Maharani (Oct 13, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The main thing is double-locking front doors


Yes, I always do this.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Oct 15, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Or, he was a burglar getting you to tag all your expensive items so when he comes back in the dead of night with his UV torch he only takes the good stuff



Plod is at door now with his smart water. I suggested crims could do that ^^

He didn't understand! [emoji15]


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 15, 2015)

Given that people moan that the old bill don't show when they get robbed, I think it's good they are doing some preventative work...


----------



## Smick (Oct 16, 2015)

I think that the cops round here are pretty good . I've never done anything to fuck them off, and I've never really need them, but whenever I've interacted with them, they've seemed like decent people who have done what they can.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2015)

They chased down the two yoots whi mugged my kid...

...but to be honest...they were motivated by trying to prevent murder if his Mum got them first. She was hunting the streets!


----------



## Sister Midnight (Oct 16, 2015)

Think they're overstretched maybe. They were not keen to pursue the dangerous driver who knocked me off bike while chasing another cyclist - despite having witnesses to make solid case..!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I had a PCSO come round my gaff yesterday. He was saying there's been a spate of burglaries on my street.  Nothing new there. He gave me a forensic tagging pen to use on my valuables so if I do get burgled and they find stuff in a raid or whatever they can trace it back. I mean how likely is it that stuff that's burgled is found?? Anyway, the plod was nice enough and gave some other security tips and stickers and stuff. I was happy with that.


They raided a house on my street a while back and found loads of stolen stuff!  And a painter and decorator I used to know once found a load of his stuff at a Cash Converters in  Streatham...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2015)

Sister Midnight said:


> Think they're overstretched maybe. They were not keen to pursue the dangerous driver who knocked me off bike while chasing another cyclist - despite having witnesses to make solid case..!



That's cos no one really cares about cyclists.....

legs it >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2015)

Ms T said:


> They raided a house on my street a while back and found loads of stolen stuff!  And a painter and decorator I used to know once found a load of his stuff at a Cash Converters in  Streatham...



I gotta stop using cash converter to ditch stolen goods.....but it's really hard flogging it in pubs these days...all the south London yummy mummies have no interest in DVD players, laptops and power tools.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm stupidly really pissed off with our new neighbours to the back of us who have spent the last weeks cutting down the big old trees in their garden.  Oaks and the like. They took decades and decades to grow, and now gone   I really liked the amount of birds we could hear,  I suppose they'll be also less of them too 

Just wanted to vent.  I know I'm being 'unreasonable neighbour' here, but.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm stupidly really pissed off with our new neighbours to the back of us who have spent the last weeks cutting down the big old trees in their garden.  Oaks and the like. They took decades and decades to grow, and now gone   I really liked the amount of birds we could hear,  I suppose they'll be also less of them too
> 
> Just wanted to vent.  I know I'm being 'unreasonable neighbour' here, but.


I don't think that's unreasonable at all. You may have to respect their decision, and I'm sure they did it for a reason that was important to them. But don't deny your own feelings about them trees. Trees are great.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I'm stupidly really pissed off with our new neighbours to the back of us who have spent the last weeks cutting down the big old trees in their garden.  Oaks and the like. They took decades and decades to grow, and now gone   I really liked the amount of birds we could hear,  I suppose they'll be also less of them too
> 
> Just wanted to vent.  I know I'm being 'unreasonable neighbour' here, but.



Throw a scare up them, and tell them the trees were listed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 17, 2015)

It fucks me off when trees come down, but some of the trees in Tulse Hill, around Palace Road etc are massive. I had a couple of huge trees in my old back garden and I lived in fear they were gonna come down on the house when the weather was bad.

The ones out front were wrecking the front drive.

I have loads of trees outside my new pad....but they are just beyond my garden. The sound like the ocean when it is windy. Which is nice most of the time...but I do occasionally feel a bit sea sick...

I hate the pruned trees in Palace Road right now. They've been stripped of their dignity.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 17, 2015)

Must be the season...I was in my kitchen last week and looked out into the garden to see a bloke abseiling my sycamore tree...I went out and asked what they were doing and they said the housing association from the flat at the back of my house should have informed me of the pruning...they hadn't...I'm now totally looked over by the flats so can no longer do my naked gardening which has really quite upset me.


----------



## T & P (Oct 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Must be the season...I was in my kitchen last week and looked out into the garden to see a bloke abseiling my sycamore tree...I went out and asked what they were doing and they said the housing association from the flat at the back of my house should have informed me of the pruning...they hadn't...I'm now totally looked over by the flats so can no longer do my naked gardening which has really quite upset me.


Technically speaking you can still do your naked gardening


----------



## Sister Midnight (Oct 17, 2015)

Bad idea to remove big trees - apart from cleaning the filthy air - could get heave. I like trees too.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 18, 2015)

Herne Hill's new bridge art is much better than ours   It is a Southern Railway's Livery/Run DMC mash up.


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2015)

I think we should replace the orange artwork thingy with a blown-up version of this


----------



## Fingers (Oct 18, 2015)

T & P said:


> I think we should replace the orange artwork thingy with a blown-up version of this



This postcard was one of the reasons i moved here


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2015)

The top right image is particularly devastating


----------



## Fingers (Oct 18, 2015)

Fingers said:


> This postcard was one of the reasons i moved here


I can see the top right vista from my house. It is why i moved into this house!


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2015)

There were up to four cop cars parked near the THH right now, though two have just left. A quick peek inside revealed nothing out of the irdinary there. Perhaps someone's pork roast arrived cold, or perhaps it was nothing to do with the pub.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 18, 2015)

Armed robbery at KCstore I think. Two shots fired that I heard. Police everywhere two men face down and handcuffed on perrin road


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Armed robbery at KCstore I think. Two shots fired that I heard. Police everywhere two men face down and handcuffed on perrin road
> 
> View attachment 78248


Fuck!  I hope nobody was injured. The guys at KC are ace.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 18, 2015)

Indeed. The lady I was talking to at the bus stop said she thought everyone was OK


----------



## Fingers (Oct 18, 2015)

I assume she was talking about kcshop. She said the grocery store around the corner


----------



## Fingers (Oct 18, 2015)

I will call in on way back home see if all OK


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2015)

oh no!  Poor guys!  gaijinboy was just in there and said they all seemed fine.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 18, 2015)

It's just another Sunday night on the south circular...


----------



## T & P (Oct 19, 2015)

I asked today one of the guys at KC and he said they weren't robbed at all. Apparently there was a guy with a gun who was arrested on the street outside their shop.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 19, 2015)

T & P said:


> I asked today one of the guys at KC and he said they weren't robbed at all. Apparently there was a guy with a gun who was arrested on the street outside their shop.



Ah, I was fed duff info from bus stop woman. They arrested at least two more on Perrin Road because I walked past them as they were being nicked. One was proper kicking off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 20, 2015)

Bus stop women are liars by default.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 20, 2015)

When is our co-op being refurbed?


----------



## Smick (Oct 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bus stop women are liars by default.


I try not to talk to them if at all possible and if I do, I disregard everything I've just been told, thereby making the conversation pointless.

Even if it's my wife.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 20, 2015)

Smick said:


> I try not to talk to them if at all possible and if I do, I disregard everything I've just been told, thereby making the conversation pointless.
> 
> Even if it's my wife.



A fine position to take.


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2015)

So the estate agents right next to the MOT garage have moved out and the space is being redecorated. No idea what's to become though...


----------



## discobastard (Oct 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> When is our co-op being refurbed?


This is scheduled for the 26th November.  So will be nice an' shiny for Xmas.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2015)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Smick (Oct 21, 2015)

T & P said:


> So the estate agents right next to the MOT garage have moved out and the space is being redecorated. No idea what's to become though...


 Those bastards stuck a to let sign outside our place when the landlord upstairs called in to ask what a decent rent for the area was. They ended up freaking out the tenants, even though the landlord had no intention of letting it to anyone else.

I phoned to accuse them of using my front wall for free advertising, which they denied. Strangely, that storm wind which seems to follow editor, and is particularly devastating to estate agents' boards, blew up our road that night and smashed the stick in half, folded the board in two and deposited the lot in our bins.

I was glad to see it gone, Gott sei dank for that wind.


----------



## Williton51 (Oct 21, 2015)

I heard a cyclist under a bus in Thurlow Park Road today. Was there?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 22, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> When is our co-op being refurbed?





discobastard said:


> This is scheduled for the 26th November.  So will be nice an' shiny for Xmas.





Nanker Phelge said:


> Cool. Thanks.



So, my source was right but didn't give me the full picture (I assumed he meant it was closing on the 26th).  To clarify (and now this is confirmed by a notice on the door):
Shuts 2pm Sunday 8th November
Opens again Thursday 26th November

I bet KC are gonna have the best two and a half weeks trade they've ever seen.  I wonder if they've worked out how to milk it to their best advantage.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 22, 2015)

discobastard said:


> So, my source was right but didn't give me the full picture (I assumed he meant it was closing on the 26th).  To clarify (and now this is confirmed by a notice on the door):
> Shuts 2pm Sunday 8th November
> Opens again Thursday 26th November
> 
> I bet KC are gonna have the best two and a half weeks trade they've ever seen.  I wonder if they've worked out how to milk it to their best advantage.



There should be some proper bargains Saturday night/Sunday morning.  They were selling £6 bottles of wine for a quid last time.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 22, 2015)

Cornettos are going for 25p each my mum said.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 22, 2015)

What?!?!  Where?!?! 

Cornettos at 25p I can believe but a quid for a bottle of wine?!


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2015)

Smick said:


> Those bastards stuck a to let sign outside our place when the landlord upstairs called in to ask what a decent rent for the area was. They ended up freaking out the tenants, even though the landlord had no intention of letting it to anyone else.
> 
> I phoned to accuse them of using my front wall for free advertising, which they denied. Strangely, that storm wind which seems to follow editor, and is particularly devastating to estate agents' boards, blew up our road that night and smashed the stick in half, folded the board in two and deposited the lot in our bins.
> 
> I was glad to see it gone, Gott sei dank for that wind.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but they've put the sign back up after painting the façade (and doing the interior), so it seems they were just having a makeover.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 22, 2015)

T & P said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but they've put the sign back up after painting the façade (and doing the interior), so it seems they were just having a makeover.



Or they were trolling Smick


----------



## Smick (Oct 23, 2015)

Bunch of rotters.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

discobastard said:


> This is scheduled for the 26th November.  So will be nice an' shiny for Xmas.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> There should be some proper bargains Saturday night/Sunday morning.  They were selling £6 bottles of wine for a quid last time.


When will the bargain hunt begin?


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

Just bought the worst 'toastie' from that Rhubarb place on Station Rise. The bread is way to thick...I can't fit it in my gob and it's not even toasted. First world moan I know...


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> When will the bargain hunt begin?



Either Saturday evening or Sunday morning I reckon.  I seem to remember that it was Saturday evening last time it happened.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Either Saturday evening or Sunday morning I reckon.  I seem to remember that it was Saturday evening last time it happened.


Next weekend? Must be.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Next weekend? Must be.



Yep, next weekend.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 23, 2015)

That co-op has rarely delivered a good bargain, when its our right as consumers to have at least price food if we bother to look for it. 10p off a £4.55 pizza at 9pm of the day it goes 'out of date', a deal is not. I might camp outside the place for a couple of days in hope of finding a proper bargain for once, just out of principle.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> That co-op has rarely delivered a good bargain, when its our right as consumers to have at least price food if we bother to look for it. 10p off a £4.55 pizza at 9pm of the day it goes 'out of date', a deal is not. I might camp outside the place for a couple of days in hope of finding a proper bargain for once, just out of principle.


I totally agree. There's certainly no bargains to be had there. 

I hope they make it more like the new, spangly coop in WN. I think that one has always been better stocked but they seem to have way more stuff now. I like the new design.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2015)

Not been in yet. Meant to drop in yesterday when I was down that way but forgot.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Not been in yet. Meant to drop in yesterday when I was down that way but forgot.


Well it's not really that exciting...but I suppose it depends how you get your kicks...


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Well it's not really that exciting...but I suppose it depends how you get your kicks...



We have to make our own excitement round these parts and there was definitely nothing more exciting going on yesterday apart from Smick getting trolled.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I totally agree. There's certainly no bargains to be had there.
> 
> I hope they make it more like the new, spangly coop in WN. I think that one has always been better stocked but they seem to have way more stuff now. I like the new design.



Went in today and all the freezers were fucked


----------



## Smick (Oct 23, 2015)

Fridge seemed to be ballixed as well. I bought a couple of beers and they were tepid at best.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2015)

While not mind-blowing, the reductions on some perishables at the West Norwood branch were nonetheless pretty decent. We raided the cheese shelves.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 25, 2015)

Went to the Railway this afternoon.  When I say I went to the Railway, what I mean is I spent 15 mins waiting to get served, got bored of the whole idea and went home.

Two members of staff serving on Manchester Derby Day.


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Went to the Railway this afternoon.  When I say I went to the Railway, what I mean is I spent 15 mins waiting to get served, got bored of the whole idea and went home.
> 
> Two members of staff serving on Manchester Derby Day.


I've experienced similar there a few times. It's a major pain in the arse.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Went to the Railway this afternoon.  When I say I went to the Railway, what I mean is I spent 15 mins waiting to get served, got bored of the whole idea and went home.
> 
> Two members of staff serving on Manchester Derby Day.



Snap. Gave up and went to the Tulse Hill Hotel where we got served and could sit down. 

It struck me just how bonkers it is that the White Hart's shut on a Sunday given how busy it is elsewhere!


----------



## discobastard (Oct 25, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Snap. Gave up and went to the Tulse Hill Hotel where we got served and could sit down.
> 
> It struck me just how bonkers it is that the White Hart's shut on a Sunday given how busy it is elsewhere!


The White Hart are feeling the pinch.  I went in there because there was a need for food and there wasn't a single table free in the THH.

They had no cask ales on - assume cos they just don't sell enough and it goes off.  They also (shock horror) no longer have a 'pulled meat led' menu.   They have a selection of 5 pizzas.  I had one, and it was like one of those hard, dense Napoli pizza bases you get in supermarkets with tinned tomatoes as a base.  I felt like I'd eaten a brick.

It was pretty bad.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh dear, looks like a lot of us have had a shite time in the locality today with only the THH managing to provide (apart from lack of seating)


----------



## discobastard (Oct 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Oh dear, looks like a lot of us have had a shite time in the locality today with only the THH managing to provide (apart from lack of seating)


This was a few days ago, but planning on heading to THH in a bit for a Sunday pint


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 25, 2015)

discobastard said:


> This was a few days ago, but planning on heading to THH in a bit for a Sunday pint


See you there.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 25, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> See you there.


Awesome.  Be down by half six.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2015)

discobastard said:


> The White Hart are feeling the pinch.



Walked by last night and it was dead dead dead.....

oh well


----------



## clandestino (Oct 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Walked by last night and it was dead dead dead.....
> 
> oh well



Wasn't it the soul night last night? It was nice and busy last month.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Wasn't it the soul night last night? It was nice and busy last month.



Dunno. There wasn't much in the way of music playing when I went past.


----------



## buscador (Oct 25, 2015)

Finally got a drink in TH this weekend! THH pleasantly quiet and lovely to see discobastard Might have to do that again...


----------



## Fingers (Oct 25, 2015)

I would have come down but I have had a heavy weekend and could not face any more drinking or be near drinking.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 28, 2015)

The COOP is looking increasingly bare. All the staff are off to work at West Norwood until it reopens I am told.


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The COOP is looking increasingly bare. All the staff are off to work at West Norwood until it reopens I am told.


No closing-for-refurbishment offers thus far.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 28, 2015)

T & P said:


> No closing-for-refurbishment offers thus far.



naw they will get rid of as much stock as they can the sell the rest of shortly before they close.  I did get some proper bargains yesterday though (fresh food stuff)

They also seem to have fallen out with their sandwich supplier which was mildly annoying.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2015)

Freezer stocks have clearence prices...not totally knock down, but pretty good


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah, I happened to buy a pack of Bird's Eye chicken kievs at half price. But only the garlic sauce ones were reduced. The ham and cheese ones were full price.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 28, 2015)

T & P said:


> Yeah, I happened to buy a pack of Bird's Eye chicken kievs at half price. But only the garlic sauce ones were reduced. The ham and cheese ones were full price.



Bastards


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Bastards


Indeed. I'd have deffo gone for the ham & cheese option had both been the same price. Oh well, at least it was slightly healthier


----------



## hilit (Oct 30, 2015)

Railway put their price up. Pint is now £4.50.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 30, 2015)

hilit said:


> Railway put their price up. Pint is now £4.50.


Pint of bitter?


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2015)

Went out in Newcastle on weds. Pint of craft lager was £2.50 I kid you not.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2015)

T & P said:


> Indeed. I'd have deffo gone for the ham & cheese option had both been the same price. Oh well, at least it was slightly healthier



Actually there are less calories in the Ham and Cheese.


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2015)

Fewer


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2015)

Manter said:


> Fewer


Pedant!


----------



## discobastard (Oct 30, 2015)

Manter said:


> Fewer


Haha. Beat me to it [emoji4]


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Actually there are less calories in the Ham and Cheese.


Oh 

Still, the WHO now says ham is as bad as plutonium, so I'm happy to trade calories for cancerogens.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2015)

Has anyone been into the coop today? Is there anything in? Back from outta town and need provisions.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Has anyone been into the coop today? Is there anything in? Back from outta town and need provisions.



Yeah just been. There is still plenty of stuff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2015)

Manter said:


> Fewer



Who gives a shit?


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who gives a shit?


Discobastard, godubz and me apparently


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2015)

Manter said:


> Discobastard, godubz and me apparently



Good. I've nothing to fret about then.


----------



## Smick (Oct 31, 2015)

Is the Co shutting tonight or tomorrow night?

Any sign of any bargains yet?


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2015)

I thought it was after next weekend? Could be wrong though.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 31, 2015)

T & P said:


> I thought it was after next weekend? Could be wrong though.


It's next weekend. Sunday.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2015)

Railway was brilliant tonight. Great crowd and really busy.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 1, 2015)

Sorry we could not be arsed opening today


----------



## TobyJ (Nov 1, 2015)

Anyone know what the hell that orange 'artwork' thing is under the bridge in Tulse Hiil?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 1, 2015)

TobyJ said:


> Anyone know what the hell that orange 'artwork' thing is under the bridge in Tulse Hiil?


'Urban graphics'

There's a discussion on this thread thataway
<-----------

No graffiti on em as yet. Well done everybody [emoji106]


----------



## Smick (Nov 1, 2015)

And when are they going to remove the orange crash barriers from beneath?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 1, 2015)

Smick said:


> And when are they going to remove the orange crash barriers from beneath?


Noticed they'd gone today.


----------



## Smick (Nov 1, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Noticed they'd gone today.



Oh really? I must remember not to be so indignant in future.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Sorry we could not be arsed opening today
> 
> View attachment 78937



You're fired!


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 2, 2015)

GarveyLives said:


> This is urgent - potentially a matter of life and death if anyone using this messageboard has information that may help:
> 
> Urgent - Elder Mersadis Lallite, 76, goes missing en route from Tulse Hill to Brixton Hill (click for more)



As the nights draw in, it may be worth a reminder to be alert to the additional dangers faced by the elderly within the community:

See: Pensioner, _84_, conned out of life savings by men posing as police officers


----------



## Smick (Nov 2, 2015)

GarveyLives said:


> As the nights draw in, it may be worth a reminder to be alert to the additional dangers faced by the elderly within the community:
> 
> See: Pensioner, _84_, conned out of life savings by men posing as police officers


What complete and utter bastards. May they die screaming.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

GarveyLives said:


> As the nights draw in, it may be worth a reminder to be alert to the additional dangers faced by the elderly within the community:
> 
> See: Pensioner, _84_, conned out of life savings by men posing as police officers


Fucking scumbag cunts.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

This is the second time in about a month I've been walking to pick up my daughter from school and some fucked up invividual is pissing in broad daylight on a school route. Today was on Probyn Road. Truth be told I was too scared to say anything...he could have been drunk and I'm just not up for confrontation when I'm with my girl. 

What would you do? No point in reporting it as it's too late.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 2, 2015)

Photo sent to police and school. Chances are the police know the local piss artists. Out of order.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> This is the second time in about a month I've been walking to pick up my daughter from school and some fucked up invividual is pissing in broad daylight on a school route. Today was on Probyn Road. Truth be told I was too scared to say anything...he could have been drunk and I'm just not up for confrontation when I'm with my girl.
> 
> What would you do? No point in reporting it as it's too late.



A good idea not to confront with the little one beside you.

I'd give em a push into their own stream


----------



## discobastard (Nov 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> This is the second time in about a month I've been walking to pick up my daughter from school and some fucked up invividual is pissing in broad daylight on a school route. Today was on Probyn Road. Truth be told I was too scared to say anything...he could have been drunk and I'm just not up for confrontation when I'm with my girl.
> 
> What would you do? No point in reporting it as it's too late.


Corner of Lanercost, Christchurch Road end?


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Corner of Lanercost, Christchurch Road end?


Just as I crossed from palace road...I'm still fuming!!


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A good idea not to confront with the little one beside you.
> 
> I'd give em a push into their own stream


Bloke was twice my size and don't seem bothered. Twat


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Bloke was twice my size and don't seem bothered. Twat



I wasn't suggesting you shoulda been as stupid as I mighta been....


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I wasn't suggesting you shoulda been as stupid as I mighta been....


No...quite.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

AK chicken shop, next to Betfred is refurbing...there were some very cross yoot stood outside. Be nice if it reopened not as a chicken shop.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Pics from Railway on Halloween: Halloween party scenes around Brixton – Railway, Dogstar and Club 414


----------



## Fingers (Nov 2, 2015)

Anyone who was hoping for a cheap wine bonanza this weekend.... it is not looking so good


----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> This is the second time in about a month I've been walking to pick up my daughter from school and some fucked up invividual is pissing in broad daylight on a school route. Today was on Probyn Road. Truth be told I was too scared to say anything...he could have been drunk and I'm just not up for confrontation when I'm with my girl.
> 
> What would you do? No point in reporting it as it's too late.


You should have crouched next to him and had a shit.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> You should have crouched next to him and had a shit.


Erm...no.


----------



## Smick (Nov 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> AK chicken shop, next to Betfred is refurbing...there were some very cross yoot stood outside. Be nice if it reopened not as a chicken shop.


That's my preferred shop for crap fast food. I don't like the red one across the road at all. I hope it comes back as an even grottier chicken and kebab shop, but puts a medium kebab back onto the menu and allows you to buy things individually instead of a series of McDonalds style ' meal' options.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 2, 2015)

Smick said:


> That's my preferred shop for crap fast food. I don't like the red one across the road at all. I hope it comes back as an even grottier chicken and kebab shop, but puts a medium kebab back onto the menu and allows you to buy things individually instead of a series of McDonalds style ' meal' options.



yeah that is my shit food of choice place but not been in for months as avoiding shit food but it one of the better ones


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> AK chicken shop, next to Betfred is refurbing...there were some very cross yoot stood outside. Be nice if it reopened not as a chicken shop.



Another coffee shop......

I prefered it when it was Appetite Kebabs - if it's replaced by a decent butcher or sci fi bookshop I'll be happy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2015)

It's re-opening as Champagne and Frottage

A cheaper, but sexier version, of the Brixton Villaaaaarge establishment.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's re-opening as Champagne and Frottage
> 
> A cheaper, but sexier version, of the Brixton Villaaaaarge establishment.


Surely I should be champagne and frontage then...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Surely I should be champagne and frontage then...



Should you? Please proceed with your frontage.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

I meant 'it'...oops.
ETA: nekkid thread ---------> > >


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 4, 2015)

Co op is open. Now closing 7th. Stocks depleted! Like post looting!


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah, was there this morning and only a couple of boxes of cat food pouches left in the entire shop- and none of their favourite flavours... I shall find a 'present' on the floor when I get home tonight. Thank you, Co-Op.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 4, 2015)

T & P said:


> Yeah, was there this morning and only a couple of boxes of cat food pouches left in the entire shop- and none of their favourite flavours... I shall find a 'present' on the floor when I get home tonight. Thank you, Co-Op.



Think of the cats


----------



## discobastard (Nov 4, 2015)

I got one of the last two bottles of Newkie Brown last night. It was the only ale they had [emoji57]

Thankfully the only catfood they had left was 'the one'. 

And those really expensive dishwasher tablets are half price [emoji106]


----------



## Maharani (Nov 4, 2015)

I bet they do stonking bargs tomorrow. I best sort my online shop now. I'm not schlepping down to WN every time I run out of tomatoes!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 4, 2015)

I decided West Norwood offers a superior shopping experience. Seeing as I'm walking past daily to swim it's not any extra effort.

The Halal butchers has the best range of sauces and marinades and hot spicy stuff that scares me...


----------



## Maharani (Nov 4, 2015)

I always use the halal boys, rude as they are most of the time, bar one or two of them...I really meant I can't be arsed cooping in WN. I really like the lady in the African food store. She's very funny.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I always use the halal boys, rude as they are most of the time, bar one or two of them...I really meant I can't be arsed cooping in WN. I really like the lady in the African food store. She's very funny.



They were a big ignorant this morning. I thought it was just cos it was early.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They were a big ignorant this morning. I thought it was just cos it was early.


I don't think they mean it and they do get very busy but a smile would be nice from time to time.  Saying that, I have been in there when customers have been really rude and ignorant so I can see why they might return the impoliteness.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 4, 2015)

Somebody's hit the railway bridge again...


----------



## Williton51 (Nov 4, 2015)

discobastard said:


> The White Hart are feeling the pinch.  I went in there because there was a need for food and there wasn't a single table free in the THH.
> 
> They had no cask ales on - assume cos they just don't sell enough and it goes off.  They also (shock horror) no longer have a 'pulled meat led' menu.   They have a selection of 5 pizzas.  I had one, and it was like one of those hard, dense Napoli pizza bases you get in supermarkets with tinned tomatoes as a base.  I felt like I'd eaten a brick.
> 
> It was pretty bad.


Apparently they had sold out of cask ale. The manager was away and the delivery lorry came at 6.30.am in the morning on Friday instead of the usual 10.30.am. The staff were upstairs and they missed the delivery. No cask ale at Get Ready which meant some punters left. Closed on Sunday as no ale still!! Told this won't happen again. Will see.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2015)

Williton51 said:


> Apparently they had sold out of cask ale. The manager was away and the delivery lorry came at 6.30.am in the morning on Friday instead of the usual 10.30.am. The staff were upstairs and they missed the delivery. No cask ale at Get Ready which meant some punters left. Closed on Sunday as no ale still!! Told this won't happen again. Will see.


A friend has asked me to get involved with a night at the White Hart. I could hardly hear him over the sound of alarm bells ringing.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 4, 2015)

editor said:


> A friend has asked me to get involved with a night at the White Hart. I could hardly hear him over the sound of alarm bells ringing.



No no!


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2015)

I really can't see the place surviving in its current incarnation & erratic opening times. How much good can the till takings possibly do on their average week? Even if the rent was next to nothing?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 4, 2015)

I popped in yesterday.  There were about 3 people in there, hardly any stock in the fridge and I got charged £2 for a lime and soda by a grumpy barman.  I won't be back in a hurry :/


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2015)

Has it become a front? Or do the current owners have very deep pockets? Bizarre...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 4, 2015)

editor said:


> A friend has asked me to get involved with a night at the White Hart. I could hardly hear him over the sound of alarm bells ringing.



Can they afford to pay you?


----------



## Maharani (Nov 4, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I popped in yesterday.  There were about 3 people in there, hardly any stock in the fridge and I got charged £2 for a lime and soda by a grumpy barman.  I won't be back in a hurry :/


WTAF? That's daylight robbery.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 4, 2015)

Walked past just now from HH and it had about three in...bar manager looked bored.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 4, 2015)

Just been done for 4.60 for a pint in HH.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Just been done for 4.60 for a pint in HH.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Just been done for 4.60 for a pint in HH.


If that's bitter/ale you've been well and truly stitched up. If it's premium lager then, well, is that not pretty standard?

ETA I have no idea what strong lager like kronenbourg costs cos I never drink the stuff


----------



## Fingers (Nov 4, 2015)

Flat Heineken at the Commercial.  Been trying to avoid the place but my mate got stuck due to no trains due to another attempt to demolish our fine bridges in Tulse Hill and she needed someone to kill some time and a pint with. 

I do not drink strong lager but I think it is about the same price


----------



## discobastard (Nov 4, 2015)

Heineken is 5.0 which is same as Kroney. Strong in my book but I'm old fashioned.  Not a session beer. 

Whatever, wouldn't want to pay that much for a pint.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 5, 2015)

discobastard said:


> If that's bitter/ale you've been well and truly stitched up. If it's premium lager then, well, is that not pretty standard?
> ETA I have no idea what strong lager like kronenbourg costs cos I never drink the stuff


This sort of thing has driven me to Lidl. Bière de Garde 7% abv was £2.49 for a 750mL bottle this week.
Admittedly no disco and no people,  but the beer is fucking excellent - and affordable (IMHO).


----------



## colacubes (Nov 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> WTAF? That's daylight robbery.



Innit.  Proper pisstake.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Just been done for 4.60 for a pint in HH.



Go moan in the HH thread!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Go moan in the HH thread!



I already have done!


----------



## Maharani (Nov 5, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Innit.  Proper pisstake.


I know life is too short but I'm actually really annoyed about this...I don't know any other pubs in the area that would dare charge this for water and cordial...are they fucking stooooooooooooooooopid? Don't answer that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2015)

The price of lime and soda is massive counundrum. Some places give it away....some charge 20p...some £2+ or more......

There's no logic. I always take it that pubs charge more than £1.50 really don't want non-alcohol drinkers as customers.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 5, 2015)

Btw, coop is closing at 4pm _this _Saturday and will have lots of reductions _this _Saturday morning, not last Saturday as advised by Fingers . This is first hand info from me pal Sumitra who works in there who also reminded me it's Diwali next week. Happy Diwali one and all.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Btw, coop is closing at 4pm _this _Saturday and will have lots of reductions _this _Saturday morning, not last Saturday as advised by @Fingers. This is first hand info from me pal Sumitra who works in there who also reminded me it's Diwali next week. Happy Diwali one and all.



Eeek got my dates wrong there.   Sumitra told me the same thing. I am busy after 10am so will have to get there early


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 78446



It defo was clsoing 2nd...now the 7th....guess the builders weren't ready


----------



## Maharani (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got a very comfortable view of the Railway's fireworks from my front room!

And I don't need to queue at no bar.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I've got a very comfortable view of the Railway's fireworks from my front room!
> 
> And I don't need to queue at no bar.



Watching them out of my front window.  Last year I watched Brockwell Park's from the comfort of my bed.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 5, 2015)

I have to say I quite enjoyed that. My daughter is blatantly unphased by such things...she refused to go to the railway to watch and wasn't too impressed with the home show neither.


----------



## Smick (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm just back in with the kids. My eldest didn't like the noise and the crowds, but when we left the garden and went out to the front of the station, she was a lot happier with not being so crowded. It was very busy in the garden, the display was very good. Fair play to them.

I saw two cops in the bar as we were making our way to the station. They seemed to be making some form of complaint to the barman, who appeared perplexed. Maybe to do with having no licence for the fireworks or so many kids on the premises. Killjoys.


----------



## Smick (Nov 5, 2015)

My daughter would have preferred it if we had gone to Maharani 's. All of the visuals with none of the noise and crowds. My 21 month old boy loved it though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2015)

We didn't go to the Railway because I knew it'd be rammed and I wouldn't cope with that.  We're also completely surrounded on all sides by trees so don't get views from the window in general.  But our neighbours kindly had their own display so we watched that.  We've also got a few to let off ourselves tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Same reason I did not go. 

There seems to be very few fireworks being let of this year. Usually it sounds like a warzone for a few hours.


----------



## Smick (Nov 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> We didn't go to the Railway because I knew it'd be rammed and I wouldn't cope with that.  We're also completely surrounded on all sides by trees so don't get views from the window in general.  But our neighbours kindly had their own display so we watched that.  We've also got a few to let off ourselves tomorrow hopefully.


If you had stood out the front of the station, you would have been fine. The Garden in the Railway was very busy. To be honest, some adults ought to be ashamed of themselves, the way they were pushing families out of the way to get back with their drinks.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Smick said:


> If you had stood out the front of the station, you would have been fine. The Garden in the Railway was very busy. To be honest, some adults ought to be ashamed of themselves, the way they were pushing families out of the way to get back with their drinks.



Firework displays always bring the worse out in people.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Same reason I did not go.
> 
> There seems to be very few fireworks being let of this year. Usually it sounds like a warzone for a few hours.


Don't like the noise or the crowds...ahh bless. 

It's still early but I did think the same. Me cats ain't too happy though...


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Don't like the noise or the crowds...ahh bless.
> 
> It's still early but I did think the same. Me cats ain't too happy though...



I am largely being anti social this week    Never understood why cats do not like them.  My ex cat was the same. Thought they would be into sparkly things lighting up the sky.


----------



## Smick (Nov 5, 2015)

How does a cat show that it doesn't like fireworks? I thought they'd just hide, and then you don't know what they like or don't


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2015)

Erm....cos cats are fucking stupid....and have tiny little brains....and get freaked out by bits of fluff and lick their own genitals.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Smick said:


> How does a cat show that it doesn't like fireworks? I thought they'd just hide, and then you don't know what they like or don't



They either go and hide under a bed or walk round being really grumpy and moody.  Either way it is obvious they are not being met with approval.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am largely being anti social this week    Never understood why cats do not like them.  My ex cat was the same. Thought they would be into sparkly things lighting up the sky.


Well cos cats are jumpy little shits int they? Scaredy cats...


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Though I did use to own a really hard cat called Ben who did not give a flying fuck about them.  He also used to spend much of his waking day climbing onto the second floor roof and launching himself off (if the weather was favorable).  I used to see him flying past the window at ten minute intervals out of the corner of my eye.

I think he had some issues mind.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 5, 2015)

There's feck loads going off south of here now.


----------



## T & P (Nov 5, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Erm....cos cats are fucking stupid....and have tiny little brains....and get freaked out by bits of fluff and lick their own genitals.


I don't think fear of loud bangs is exclusive to cats TBF... I know of a few dogs, including a large one, who would turn to jelly and tried to climb on your knees at the sound of them. Or thunder for that matter.

Mi cats have never seemed too bothered, luckily. But then many cats that are scared will cope by hiding in an enclosed space where they feel safer, so you are unlikely to actually see them in distress.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

It's kicking off proper!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2015)

T & P said:


> I don't think fear of loud bangs is exclusive to cats TBF... I know of a few dogs, including a large one, who would turn to jelly and tried to climb on your knees at the sound of them. Or thunder for that matter.
> 
> Mi cats have never seemed too bothered, luckily. But then many cats that are scared will cope by hiding in an enclosed space where they feel safer, so you are unlikely to actually see them in distress.



That wasnt a serious post y'know?


----------



## T & P (Nov 5, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That wasnt a serious post y'know?


Oh good. I was about to add your name to my 'First up against the wall' list.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

T & P said:


> Oh good. I was about to add your name to my 'First up against the wall' list.



yeah I was wondering if he was outing himself as a cat hater


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't hate them. I just prefer not being around them. Or dogs. Or any animal that is not locked up.....and 100s of miles away from me.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 5, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't hate them. I just prefer not being around them. Or dogs. Or any animal that is not locked up.....and 100s of miles away from me.


You're just jealous cos you can't lick your own genitals.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You're just jealous cos you can't lick your own genitals.



I have a damn good try though...


----------



## Maharani (Nov 5, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have a damn good try though...


No comment...


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh my, that latest volley was right behind my gaff.  There is going to be some angry parents/cats...


----------



## Maharani (Nov 5, 2015)

My cats are quite chilled now. Having a roll around on the carpet.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 6, 2015)

That's the third public pissbag I've seen in now in about two weeks. This one was wearing a suit and didn't appear inebriated. It was at 8.55am on the school run on Leigham Veil. .  I'm plotting now and will have a plan next time I see someone using the school run as a urinal.


----------



## Smick (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's an update from the police on the guys who stole the money. The photofit looks a bit odd, but hopefully someone can identify them from it

E-fit appeal to find burglars who stole man's savings




GarveyLives said:


> As the nights draw in, it may be worth a reminder to be alert to the additional dangers faced by the elderly within the community:
> 
> See: Pensioner, _84_, conned out of life savings by men posing as police officers


----------



## Fingers (Nov 6, 2015)

Smick said:


> Here's an update from the police on the guys who stole the money. The photofit looks a bit odd, but hopefully someone can identify them from it
> 
> E-fit appeal to find burglars who stole man's savings



That tache


----------



## Smick (Nov 6, 2015)

Fingers said:


> That tache


If he actually does look like that, there shouldn't be any difficulty in finding him.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 6, 2015)

Quite.

Just been in the COOP. Proper bare now, hardly any fresh stuff, very few veggies.  If anyone want to make their tea out of purely tinned stuff it is the place to be.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 6, 2015)

What is a middle england accent


----------



## Fingers (Nov 6, 2015)

Mine is probably middle england but it's purity has got contaminated with Manc, Scouse and Cockney.


----------



## T & P (Nov 6, 2015)

I see Jamil's Wheels have left the car dealership place opposite the THH. No estate agent signs that I could see either.

I don't understand how the place has not fallen into the hands of property developers yet. It's got not just the existing property but a sizeable plot of land at the back.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 6, 2015)

T & P said:


> I see Jamil's Wheels have left the car dealership place opposite the THH. No estate agent signs that I could see either.
> 
> I don't understand how the place has not fallen into the hands of property developers yet. It's got not just the existing property but a sizeable plot of land at the back.



I used to live in the flat that backs onto it. It recently seems to have had an extension. Mr Khan from Khan's restaurant owns all that land


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 6, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I used to live in the flat that backs onto it. It recently seems to have had an extension. Mr Khan from Khan's restaurant owns all that land



I loved the way the car dealership used to change hands every few months so that people could never get any cash or service back on the pieces of shit they sold\still sell. But then again at those prices it's always dodgy....

Have all the tyres gone from behind yet?


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 6, 2015)

It was totally empty when I went past a few days ago. Thought it was odd no one here had mentioned it closing!


----------



## T & P (Nov 6, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> I loved the way the car dealership used to change hands every few months so that people could never get any cash or service back on the pieces of shit they sold\still sell. But then again at those prices it's always dodgy....
> 
> Have all the tyres gone from behind yet?


Yes, the tires are gone. I remember one night seeing a big lorry with Polish number plates unloading lots of tires onto the yard. At some point they erected a massive prefab metal storage unit there as well, but was taken down after a few weeks, perhaps due planning permission issues.

IIRC one or two Urbanites have used their services and said they were happy with the experience, but they did have a bit of a Del Boy look about them. Their listing of a mobile number as their main business telephone number did not inspire a lot of confidence


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2015)

T & P said:


> I see Jamil's Wheels have left the car dealership place opposite the THH. No estate agent signs that I could see either.
> 
> I don't understand how the place has not fallen into the hands of property developers yet. It's got not just the existing property but a sizeable plot of land at the back.



It has fallen into the hand of property developers I think.  I think I posted about it quite some time ago - gonna be flats.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> utter tittle tattle here...
> 
> the tyre shop opposite the Tulse Hill Tavern is coming down if the planning application goes though.. flats going up.



this from Sept 2014 - so maybe the planning application hasn't gone through.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Mr Khan from Khan's restaurant owns all that land



... as he does many other parts of this bit of south London.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 7, 2015)

9am sit rep from the COOP.

A bit underwhelming. No mass stampede for bargains. In fact i was the only person there apart from the ghost of Tina.

Bargain wise, what is left of the fresh veg, cheese and fresh meat is reasonably discounted. Cheese for a quid.  Bacon for a £1 but not a lot to choose from. 

Tinned food and cooking sauces etc. no discount 

I bought some lamb chops for a quid and left. RIP COOP.  See you on the other side with your automated mechanical checkout thingies.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2015)

It's all half even that price now - so the cheese is 50p for example.  Very little there apparently - gaijinboy went and picked up a small handful of cheap stuff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> 9am sit rep from the COOP.
> 
> A bit underwhelming. No mass stampede for bargains. In fact i was the only person there apart from the ghost of Tina.
> 
> ...



They didn't put automated checkouts in West Norwood. We may escape.


----------



## wjh (Nov 7, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They didn't put automated checkouts in West Norwood. We may escape.



They tidied it up a bit, replaced most of the chillers with new ones with doors (not all of them) and made some nicer shelves for the wine and beer.   Checkouts are exactly the same as before.

Minor problem with one of the new chiller cabinets leaking all over the floor the other day but that seems fixed now.

Glad they didn't change it too much.   The co-op in Camberwell was gutted and completely changed.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 7, 2015)

T & P said:


> I see Jamil's Wheels have left the car dealership place opposite the THH. No estate agent signs that I could see either.
> 
> I don't understand how the place has not fallen into the hands of property developers yet. It's got not just the existing property but a sizeable plot of land at the back.


I noticed that the other day. How do you know it hasn't been sold off to cunts?


----------



## Maharani (Nov 7, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What is a middle england accent




The phrase "*Middle England*" is a socio-political term which generally refers to *middle* class or lower-*middle* class *English*people who hold traditional or right-wing views Fingers?


----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The phrase "*Middle England*" is a socio-political term which generally refers to *middle* class or lower-*middle* class *English*people who hold traditional or right-wing views Fingers?


I thought it was where hobbits live. Right-wing hobbits.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> The phrase "*Middle England*" is a socio-political term which generally refers to *middle* class or lower-*middle* class *English*people who hold traditional or right-wing views Fingers?



Oh oh,  outed!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2015)

This is how they do it in Streatham Vale


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2015)

Those shoes have been there forever!  There used to be all sorts of rumours about shoes on leccy lines - gang related/drug related etc but I think it's just someone has thrown them up there for a laugh.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Those shoes have been there forever!  There used to be all sorts of rumours about shoes on leccy lines - gang related/drug related etc but I think it's just someone has thrown them up there for a laugh.



Yeah I think you are right.

I have only seen this in Buenos Aires and in a few cities in Colombia and Venezuela.  It is suppose to mean that you can buy some gear of your preference at that location.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yeah I think you are right.
> 
> I have only seen this in Buenos Aires and in a few cities in Colombia and Venezuela.  It is suppose to mean that you can buy some gear of your preference at that location.



I've seen quite a few in London - although can't think where now... Ed did a feature on them in NY a while ago.  I heard the drug rumour but there also used to be others too - I think marking gang-territorial lines for example:

The mystery of sneakers dangling on the power lines of New York


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2015)

Think I should get myself out there and mark my territory


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Think I should get myself out there and mark my territory



Careful you don't get sprayed pink!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Careful you don't get sprayed pink!



or Maharani is not walking past!


----------



## Maharani (Nov 8, 2015)

If I see another man street pissing I'll spray him pink. I might get a dog and train her to wee on anyone seen weeing in public.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 9, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Think I should get myself out there and mark my territory



You might struggle to get a pair of flip flops up there.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 9, 2015)

COOP has been gutted already. they were just taking the tills out earlier


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2015)

Is that Streatham Vale? I had heard the name used but was never sure where it related to. I always suspected it was down near Homebase.

Oh, and what happens when the dealer's drugs run out? Does he climb up and take the shoes down? The symbol seems more permanent than a supply of Persians.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 9, 2015)

where the fuck is a homebase around here?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> where the fuck is a homebase around here?



Opposite Streatham Common Station is the nearest


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 9, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Opposite Streatham Common Station is the nearest



Really.....I have never ever seen that


----------



## Fingers (Nov 9, 2015)

Google Maps

I got some amazing toilet unblocking liquid from there


----------



## Fingers (Nov 9, 2015)

Smick said:


> Is that Streatham Vale? I had heard the name used but was never sure where it related to. I always suspected it was down near Homebase.
> 
> Oh, and what happens when the dealer's drugs run out? Does he climb up and take the shoes down? The symbol seems more permanent than a supply of Persians.



Yeah you are right, it was not Streatham Vale.  The shoes were a bit further up from Hitherfield School so no idea what that area is called now #geographyfail


----------



## Maharani (Nov 9, 2015)

I went to Graceland Salon to get my hair cut. They were brilliant and no mindless chitchat to boot. Really friendly and good cut at a reasonable price. I'd really like to see this business stay.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> where the fuck is a homebase around here?


why homebase? I stopped going cos I thought it was very over priced...massive b and q on new kent road beter imo.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 9, 2015)

Just never ever noticed it


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yeah you are right, it was not Streatham Vale.  The shoes were a bit further up from Hitherfield School so no idea what that area is called now #geographyfail


It's Valley Road, nearly at the Common, isn't it? I was out running recently and noticed the shoes and thought back to tales of Dublin smack dealers near St Stephens Green putting shoes up to advertise their wares and not being able to fathom how that worked.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 9, 2015)

Smick said:


> It's Valley Road, nearly at the Common, isn't it? I was out running recently and noticed the shoes and thought back to tales of Dublin smack dealers near St Stephens Green putting shoes up to advertise their wares and not being able to fathom how that worked.



Yeah that is the one. I didn't mean Hitherfield.  I meant the school with the pirate ship outside.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2015)

The shoes are on southern end of Valley Road, the school is Sunnyhil and it has a London bus inside it.  Streatham vale is right by where the Homebase is.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 10, 2015)

Tulse Hill Hotel, south London: review


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2015)

They'll be pleased with that review...


----------



## Fingers (Nov 10, 2015)

T & P said:


> They'll be pleased with that review...



That is my old bedroom that has been gentrified!


----------



## Maharani (Nov 11, 2015)

There's some massive machines outside the entrance of coop. They sound like they're sucking the air out of the inside. 

I went to WN coop yesterday. They still don't seem to have designed the place with a queuing system in mind.  I hope they do at our new one. The baskets are also on the wrong side at WN as they clash with exiting shoppers. Bit daft really.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

I think they are either dehumidifiers or dust extractors. Very dark in there today. Not much going on.


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2015)

What will reopen first I wonder, the Co-Op, or Knowles of Norwood?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

T & P said:


> What will reopen first I wonder, the Co-Op, or Knowles of Norwood?



My money is on the COOP.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 11, 2015)

Coop.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> There's some massive machines outside the entrance of coop. They sound like they're sucking the air out of the inside.
> 
> I went to WN coop yesterday. They still don't seem to have designed the place with a queuing system in mind.  I hope they do at our new one. The baskets are also on the wrong side at WN as they clash with exiting shoppers. Bit daft really.


They changed the queueing system in Tulse Hill after I pointed out that staff couldn't see how long the queues were up the middle aisle and that it obscured more lines. If you get hold of the regional  managers they're pretty good and open to suggestions.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

discobastard said:


> They changed the queueing system in Tulse Hill after I pointed out that staff couldn't see how long the queues were up the middle aisle and that it obscured more lines. If you get hold of the regional  managers they're pretty good and open to suggestions.



It seems very cramped in there now as well.  I am sure the aisles are narrower.

On another note I have been in there for the last two days and not seen one members of staff from Tulse Hill.  What have they done with them?


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 11, 2015)

T & P said:


> What will reopen first I wonder, the Co-Op, or Knowles of Norwood?


Given as Knowles seems to be purely mythical, the co-op. 

I think I prefer the Streatham Hill co-op to the West Norwood co-op, even if my daughter had a lie-down-on-supermarket-floor SHOUTING tantrum there


----------



## Maharani (Nov 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> It seems very cramped in there now as well.  I am sure the aisles are narrower.
> 
> On another note I have been in there for the last two days and not seen one members of staff from Tulse Hill.  What have they done with them?


I saw the cheery Phillipino lady yesterday.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I saw the cheery Phillipino lady yesterday.



Perhaps some have gone to Streatham, though all the ones I spoke to said WN but they can't be room for all of them there. Hope they have given them all some time off


----------



## Smick (Nov 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Perhaps some have gone to Streatham, though all the ones I spoke to said WN but they can't be room for all of them there. Hope they have given them all some time off


Paid time off.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 11, 2015)

Probably working in the stockroom.

That's what they did when I worked in retail and places were being refurbed.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

Smick said:


> Paid time off.



Gardening leave ftw.  I got four months from a certain Government Department after I took a senior manager on for racism and he went into a fit of fury and sacked me on the spot without checking my contract (which was set to expire in four months)

So I went travelling around Spain and Morocco and sent him post cards along the way.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 11, 2015)

I think a few are off for the Diwali celebrations.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 12, 2015)

Where can I go for passport pics?

Thanks!


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where can I go for passport pics?
> 
> Thanks!



The chemist in Herne Hill (the one on the Oxfam side) does legit passport photos in-house. About £7/8 from memory.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 12, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> The chemist in Herne Hill (the one on the Oxfam side) does legit passport photos in-house. About £7/8 from memory.


Crikey, I miss Woolies!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where can I go for passport pics?
> 
> Thanks!



They used to do them in the camera shop on Norwood Road but it closed down - that was handy - I used both them and fiveways chemist in Herne Hill for the kids and they were great.  I need to get some too for myself - hopefully today and I think I saw that the computer shop between the old firestation and Beamish do them now.  If I get a chance I'll check it out.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 12, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> They used to do them in the camera shop on Norwood Road but it closed down - that was handy - I used both them and fiveways chemist in Herne Hill for the kids and they were great.  I need to get some too for myself - hopefully today and I think I saw that the computer shop between the old firestation and Beamish do them now.  If I get a chance I'll check it out.


I think you're right but I find the man that runs the place abhorrent and way over priced.  I'm going to try photobox online as suggested on Brixton forum. Only costs 2.49 and I'll order a bunch of other photoey things too. Supposed to be mega fast delivery too _and _you can piss about with your photo in the comfort of your own home!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think you're right but I find the man that runs the place abhorrent and way over priced.  I'm going to try photobox online as suggested on Brixton forum. Only costs 2.49 and I'll order a bunch of other photoey things too. Supposed to be mega fast delivery too _and _you can piss about with your photo in the comfort of your own home!



yeah I did try that too but failed miserably tbh - not their fault - mine.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 12, 2015)

I plan to have a photo on my next passport that actually looks like me. I have never managed it yet but the UK border agency do not seem to fussed.


----------



## Smick (Nov 12, 2015)

I think that they base it all on key features on the face and the distance between them. The ratios all stay the same. So you can be ten years older, but the distance from the tip of your nose to your chin will remain the same.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think you're right but I find the man that runs the place abhorrent and way over priced.  I'm going to try photobox online as suggested on Brixton forum. Only costs 2.49 and I'll order a bunch of other photoey things too. Supposed to be mega fast delivery too _and _you can piss about with your photo in the comfort of your own home!


I got mine last year in the photo booth in Herne Hill Station - I think it was four quid for 4 pics. It shows you a preview b4 it prints so you can do it again if you like. Great quality, and my passport photo looks like me for the first time ever. Which is a shame...


----------



## Nerdy_PopTart (Nov 15, 2015)

So the Co Op in Tulse Hill has moved its launch date from the 26th to the 27th.


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2015)

They must be removing asbestos from there. With the amount of extractor fans, people dressed like spacemen, and plastic sealing the place off, it looks like Elliot's house once the feds realise ET has been living there.


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2015)

Knowles of Norwood _could_ beat the Co-op yet...

On unrelated news, a 'for rent' sign has appeared on the vacated car showroom opposite the THH, so I guess no change of use/ development is planned for now.


----------



## GypsyWings (Nov 16, 2015)

T & P said:


> Knowles of Norwood _could_ beat the Co-op yet...
> 
> On unrelated news, a 'for rent' sign has appeared on the vacated car showroom opposite the THH, so I guess no change of use/ development is planned for now.


Knowles opening on Thursday 19th Nov,  who knew


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2015)

GypsyWings said:


> Knowles opening on Thursday 19th Nov,  who knew


I got an email from them earlier. Thursday 26th it said. So they will beat the Co-op to it 

I'll probably go down if anybody fancies a meetup.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 16, 2015)

Well I should have placed my money on Knowles. This is why I rarely gamble.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I got an email from them earlier. Thursday 26th it said. So they will beat the Co-op to it
> 
> I'll probably go down if anybody fancies a meetup.


buscador and me are keen! see you there I hope. Fingers are you around?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 16, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> buscador and me are keen! see you there I hope. Fingers are you around?



yes can do.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 16, 2015)

I bet it's gonna be rammed - I might even pop in before work to take a look


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> buscador and me are keen! see you there I hope. Fingers are you around?


In the diary!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I got an email from them earlier. Thursday 26th it said. So they will beat the Co-op to it
> 
> I'll probably go down if anybody fancies a meetup.


I've still got some sort of bug - and might or might not have got it out of my system by then (it's been a week).  Even so, great to hear that Knowles seem to be getting their act together at last - enjoy the opening night.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 17, 2015)

I can't really believe they will ever open - it's taken them ages. Anyone been past there recently - does it look nearly like a pub?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 17, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I've still got some sort of bug - and might or might not have got it out of my system by then (it's been a week).  Even so, great to hear that Knowles seem to be getting their act together at last - enjoy the opening night.


get well soon!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 17, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I can't really believe they will ever open - it's taken them ages. Anyone been past there recently - does it look nearly like a pub?



Yeah stuck my head round the door this morning. There has lots gone on. Loads of fixtures and fitting on the go.  Frameworks for walls built.

I would have taken a photo but a bird had just shat on my coat and my head was all over the place.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yeah stuck my head round the door this morning. There has lots gone on. Loads of fixtures and fitting on the go.  Frameworks for walls built.
> 
> I would have taken a photo but a bird had just shat on my coat and my head was all over the place.


but does it have a bar yet? and beer pumps?

and toilets would be useful too - do you really think they will finish it in time?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 17, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> but does it have a bar yet? and beer pumps?
> 
> and toilets would be useful too - do you really think they will finish it in time?



Yeah it sort of has a bar which is halfway built.  No beer pumps.  And I do not know about the bogs. yes I think they will finish it on time.  I have bet a tenner at 400/1 that they will finish before the COOP.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 17, 2015)

[QUOTE="Fingers, post: 14218769, member: 8829"
I would have taken a photo but a bird had just shat on my coat and my head was all over the place.[/QUOTE]

Poor you! A pigeon pooed on my hair when I was little. My granny & mum tried to tell me it was good luck (& only wiped off with kitchen roll ugh!) - it was weird as if had s feeling it was about to happen as I looked up at it flying!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 17, 2015)

> Poor you! A pigeon pooed on my hair when I was little. My granny & mum tried to tell me it was good luck (& only wiped off with kitchen roll ugh!) - it was weird as if had s feeling it was about to happen as I looked up at it flying!



It happened to me on the way to a job interview once. A massive one. Must have been as big as a dog. So I turned up at the interview covered in bird shit and did not get the job.  If I ever see the fucker again.....


----------



## discobastard (Nov 17, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I've still got some sort of bug - and might or might not have got it out of my system by then (it's been a week).  Even so, great to hear that Knowles seem to be getting their act together at last - enjoy the opening night.


Come down if you can. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Williton51 (Nov 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where can I go for passport pics?
> 
> Thanks!


Adarshi Chemist opposite Texaco are good.


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2015)

I haven't checked on The Hart in a few days, though it was closed again last Sunday when I last went past it. Are they still bothering to open it at all anymore? Can't be long for the world in its current incarnation, surely...


----------



## Fingers (Nov 18, 2015)

T & P said:


> I haven't checked on The Hart in a few days, though it was closed again last Sunday when I last went past it. Are they still bothering to open it at all anymore? Can't be long for the world in its current incarnation, surely...



To be honest I had forgotten the WH was still a pub. Chase them back to Shoreditch with flaming pitchforks and turn it back into a proper pub with footy on the TV, pool, darts and dominoes.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2015)

discobastard said:


> View attachment 79800


I got sent the press release for that. Another blooming article to write...


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2015)

I know Station Rise, and imagine that the Alley is the bit between Ibrahim's cafe and the station so where is the Hub?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2015)

editor said:


> I got sent the press release for that. Another blooming article to write...


Thursday 3-8pm is a bit of a weird time to do it, no?

Chances are I'll only catch the arse end of it with work and stuff.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2015)

Smick said:


> I know Station Rise, and imagine that the Alley is the bit between Ibrahim's cafe and the station so where is the Hub?


Maybe that empty coffee stall by the station. I see that's up to let again.

Guess they'll have to suspend parking on the Rise, that'll piss off the taxi people.


----------



## alfajobrob (Nov 20, 2015)

Cartoon Man

Y'alright geezer.- I guess you get the proper local vote on this.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 20, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Cartoon Man
> 
> Y'alright geezer.- I guess you get the proper local vote on this.


I can't see them being able to close off Station Rise - it's not just the taxis, but pub deliveries, shop stuff, etc. So it looks like it'll be a street market down an alleyway at the back of a cul-de-sac, during work hours when locals aren't about. Mary Portas would have a field day...


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2015)

Could the Hub be up where the bins, bike rack, ticket machine are? From the front door of the architect to Pause. It's quite a large space with no traffic, although it might get quite busy when people are coming home on the rush hour trains.

I really hope they do well. I'd like to see Station Rise pedestrianised in any case. The only traffic it seems to serve is Brown's taxis.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 22, 2015)

Smick said:


> ... I really hope they do well. I'd like to see Station Rise pedestrianised in any case. The only traffic it seems to serve is _Brown's taxis_.



Brown's mini-cabs has been at that location for over 25 years.  I wonder how they would operate and what would become of those who use - or rely on - the service it provides if they could not operate. I may be mistaken, but I believe that I have seen similar comments on this message board before.


----------



## Smick (Nov 22, 2015)

GarveyLives said:


> Brown's mini-cabs has been at that location for over 25 years.  I wonder how they would operate and what would become of those who use - or rely on - the service it provides if they could not operate. I may be mistaken, but I believe that I have seen similar comments on this message board before.


They aren't providing a service if they are parked on Station Rise. Their service is to pick people up and leave them somewhere else. Not block up Station Rise.

Brown's is a good company and I use them if ever I can't get public transport where I'm going. Pedestrianising Station Rise, with limited delivery hours, won't impact that.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 23, 2015)

According to Sumitra, the COOP is reopening a week early (next Monday). Walked past earlier and they have loads of the fittings in now.


----------



## Smick (Nov 23, 2015)

There is a parking restriction up on Station Rise for the Twist. 8am - 8pm.

I also noticed a sign for a community toilet scheme in somewhere called something like Edicto Creativo. I've never heard of it. Is that something new?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 23, 2015)

Smick said:


> There is a parking restriction up on Station Rise for the Twist. 8am - 8pm.
> 
> I also noticed a sign for a community toilet scheme in somewhere called something like Edicto Creativo. I've never heard of it. Is that something new?



Not heard of it


----------



## Smick (Nov 23, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Not heard of it


I've maybe ballsed up the name.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 24, 2015)

Smick said:


> Could the Hub be up where the bins, bike rack, ticket machine are? From the front door of the architect to Pause. It's quite a large space with no traffic, although it might get quite busy when people are coming home on the rush hour trains.
> 
> I really hope they do well. I'd like to see Station Rise pedestrianised in any case. The only traffic it seems to serve is Brown's taxis.


'The Hub' revealed... It's the coffee shop-cum-whatever that used to be an estate agent next to Brown's on Norwood Rd. They have a flyer on the front of the old coffee stall next to the station. It advertises a new social event for the over-50s that involves knitting, board games, and "For fans of Fred and Ginger" you can learn ballroom dancing. I'm 52. Can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 24, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> 'The Hub' revealed... It's the coffee shop-cum-whatever that used to be an estate agent next to Brown's on Norwood Rd. They have a flyer on the front of the old coffee stall next to the station. It advertises a new social event for the over-50s that involves knitting, board games, and "For fans of Fred and Ginger" you can learn ballroom dancing. I'm 52. Can't wait to try it out!!



They do loads of stuff in there - yoga, stuff for kids, Jane Ruby does some of her kids' singing classes there.  The Rock Paper Scissors makers collective operates out of there (they used to be at L'arche up in W. Norwood - not sure if they are now at both sites or have just moved to Tulse Hill?).  I _think _it's going to be redecorated and properly renamed - and seems to be an entirely new company from a quick google.

The Hub Tulse Hill C.I.C - Company Information - Endole


----------



## Fingers (Nov 24, 2015)

Pic of coop inside. Does not look much different and not sign of self service things yet


----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> They do loads of stuff in there - yoga, stuff for kids, Jane Ruby does some of her kids' singing classes there.  The Rock Paper Scissors makers collective operates out of there (they used to be at L'arche up in W. Norwood - not sure if they are now at both sites or have just moved to Tulse Hill?).  I _think _it's going to be redecorated and properly renamed - and seems to be an entirely new company from a quick google.
> 
> The Hub Tulse Hill C.I.C - Company Information - Endole


I just thought it was hilarious that their idea of activities appealing to the over-50s is from the 1950s - cribbage, knitting, and a love of Fred Astaire. Although I suppose, as I'm not 'down' with 'the kids' these days, that 'Fred & Ginger' might be some new cocktail. Or drugs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 24, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> I just thought it was hilarious that their idea of activities appealing to the over-50s is from the 1950s - cribbage, knitting, and a love of Fred Astaire. Although I suppose, as I'm not 'down' with 'the kids' these days, that 'Fred & Ginger' might be some new cocktail. Or drugs.



Yeah - I know what you mean - it does sound like something that might have appealed to the over-50s several generations ago - but it's probably all trendy now.  Or retro.  Or something.  It made me feel slightly depressed tbh.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 26, 2015)

Co-op is coming along nicely! stuff on the new shiny shelves when I walked past last night- is it opening today?

will the queuing system be orderly? will Tina be pressganged out of retirement? will they finally start to reduce almost out of date products properly?

so many questions to be answered


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Co-op is coming along nicely! stuff on the new shiny shelves when I walked past last night- is it opening today?
> 
> will the queuing system be orderly? will Tina be pressganged out of retirement? will they finally start to reduce almost out of date products properly?
> 
> so many questions to be answered



monday I hear


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Co-op is coming along nicely! stuff on the new shiny shelves when I walked past last night- is it opening today?
> 
> will the queuing system be orderly? will Tina be pressganged out of retirement? will they finally start to reduce almost out of date products properly?
> 
> so many questions to be answered



The co op in west norwood had loads of out of date items in the fridge with yogurts and desserts. They hadn't even noticed. Days out of date too.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)

Had a look through the window. They have done away with that two door system that irrationally annoyed me every time I went in, the cash machine has been moved to the left of the door and there does not appear to be any self service till which surprises me considering the size of the store.

As for the rest, it pretty much looks the same.

Looking forward to Monday as I am fed up of traipsing down to WN


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 26, 2015)

So is Knowles winning?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> So is Knowles winning?



I think Knowles opens tonight.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I think Knowles opens tonight.


It does and hopefully everybody is popping down?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2015)

discobastard said:


> It does and hopefully everybody is popping down?



I'm going away in the morning....so won't make it. Looking forward to hearing all about it though. 

May look into the market later if I get time to pop down.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)

discobastard said:


> It does and hopefully everybody is popping down?



Have a board meeting at the footy club this evening.  I may make it down later on.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 26, 2015)

Shame it is opening on Monday, today/tonight could have been a truly seminal and ground breaking day for the area. A local market on station rise, Knowles pub opening up, and a bloody new co-op!

 enough to give a man a nosebleed.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2015)

Taken just now while going past on the bus. I dunno what time they're opening but it's looking a bit tight to be ready!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)

Opening at 6pm. Like those doors. They open out in the summer.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 26, 2015)

I am hoping for free booze this evening. obviously not a free bar but a little something something.

ill have to be pretty far gone if im going to get an £8 hotdog, even if they do sound nice.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 26, 2015)

those prices are not tragic, £4 a Heineken outside of a Wetherspoons is as cheap as your going to get.

certainly beats the £4.70 I paid for a pint of Red Stripe in the Railway the other night.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice to see pints are cheaper than the Railway. Murphy's is a perfectly acceptable sub for Guinness.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2015)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 80046


Them's good prices.  £3.30 for Vim, which is a perfectly decent ale.

Also they have Gipsy Hill Hepcat which is a right nice beer.

http://gipsyhillbrewing.com/beers/


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> those prices are not tragic, £4 a Heineken outside of a Wetherspoons is as cheap as your going to get.
> 
> certainly beats the £4.70 I paid for a pint of Red Stripe in the Railway the other night.


You can get Carling for £3.30 in the Albert


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Nice to see pints are cheaper than the Railway. Murphy's is a perfectly acceptable sub for Guinness.


The Railway's prices are way too fucking high.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

If anyone is going, could they maybe send me some pics? I'd like to give the boozer a plug on Buzz.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2015)

editor said:


> You can get Carling for £3.30 in the Albert


True!  But it also has a lower ABV (4% rather than 5%) so I guess there's going to be a differential anyway.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2015)

editor said:


> If anyone is going, could they maybe send me some pics? I'd like to give the boozer a plug on Buzz.


I should be able to grab some for you.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 26, 2015)

Now you mention it, pretty sure a Henieken is still under £4 in the Albert? always my go to pub in Brixton.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2015)

A boozer that sells half for half the price of a pint* is quite novel these days.....they usually lob 5 or 10p on the half...

...they do look like they are pushing their luck opening at 6pm....

ETA: *but not the Murhpys


----------



## clandestino (Nov 26, 2015)

There was a tweet last night that said opening at 6pm/7pm...

I think they are pushing it a bit but good luck to them. Nice to see that site finally being used.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)

They  have just over 2 hours to get this lot done


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)

Twist is not very big


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 26, 2015)

that first pic of Knowles gives a whole new meaning to Antic's haphazard chic kind of pub look


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 26, 2015)

I went past this afternoon a thing I had to do in Crystal Palace with a few WN people - and it still looked like a building site - then I did school pick up.  Between both encounters, I got the impression the whole of Tulse Hill and W.N. is going!  I'm not good with crowded places so gonna give it a miss I think - plus I'm knackered but it'll be busy!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 26, 2015)

Just went past and they'll be doing well to be ready by 6pm, but I reckon they will open tonight. Still loads to clear away.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Just went past and they'll be doing well to be ready by 6pm, but I reckon they will open tonight. Still loads to clear away.



The have 53 mins, they'll be grand


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2015)

Twist is something of an anti-climax. Sone feast like craft stalls down the alley and two food stalls outside lazy rhubarb.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 26, 2015)

It's like changing rooms!

ETA: in ref to knowles not twist.


----------



## technical (Nov 26, 2015)

I went past on the bus about 15 minutes ago. They've still got plenty to do in 15 minutes!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2015)

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)

6.10 not open frantic hurculean efforts going on, a few people queuing. Should ne open soon. Looks nice inside!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 26, 2015)

Does it still have the odd purple illuminated wall at the back? Didn't quite seem in keeping with the rest, but maybe it was temporary....was hard to really see in.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Does it still have the odd purple illuminated wall at the back? Didn't quite seem in keeping with the rest, but maybe it was temporary....was hard to really see in.



I didn't notice it


----------



## clandestino (Nov 26, 2015)

Good, it looked a bit weird. Like it was from another bar. Probably just a light for the workers...


----------



## technical (Nov 26, 2015)

Just went past the other way. Open and seems busy


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2015)

technical said:


> Just went past the other way. Open and seems busy



Good for them. That is an achievement.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 26, 2015)

It's fooking rammed and not like being in WN...


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2015)

is you there?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 26, 2015)

From twitter:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2015)

Living above is gonna be fun


----------



## T & P (Nov 26, 2015)

So does the fact that we're discussing the place in the Tulse Hill thread mean that we're claiming it as our own?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 26, 2015)

I have been biting my tongue.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 26, 2015)

About the discussion of Knowles Of Norwood in the wrong thread. It's not even like it's in the bridge-fire station hinterland either....


----------



## T & P (Nov 26, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Living above is gonna be fun


I often wonder what the occupancy percentage of properties above shops on a typical British high street might be... I reckon a lot of them are not regularly used as residential homes. At least it looks that way on many high streets.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2015)

T & P said:


> So does the fact that we're discussing the place in the Tulse Hill thread mean that we're claiming it as our own?



Looks like it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2015)

West Norwood has now moved and starts just after the library now.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 26, 2015)

Hahahahahahahaha! No.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 27, 2015)

Went in at 8.45, it was five deep at the bar.  BIG place, lots of large tables and some hidden areas at the back.  Very noisy.  Didn't stay, went to the THH instead with the delightful friendofdorothy and buscador.

Reserving judgement until I go on a quieter night. But it should certainly bring some people into what is currently a bit of a dead zone in WN.  

They must have turned over some serious cash tonight.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Reserving judgement until I go on a quieter night.



There's not been a decent Monday club around here since the Hart stopped opening at 11am on a Monday.

I used to head down about midday, buy a sandwich and a paper and sit and have a read, pop some cash in the jukebox, watch other Monday clubbers come and go, a few nods and hellos, conversations crossing over from either side of the pub, the odd crazy popping in, then out, the random strangers, the occasional female.....the frequent mad one.....

Happy days they were.....


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 27, 2015)

West Norwood starts at the Co-op, otherwise there would be two Co-ops in Tulse Hill


----------



## Fingers (Nov 27, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> West Norwood starts at the Co-op, otherwise there would be two Co-ops in Tulse Hill



Which co-op though?


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 27, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Which co-op though?



The one by the cemetery. However that would mean there are two Geranium shops in Tulse Hill. perhaps West Norwood starts at the B&Q...


----------



## Tolpuddle (Nov 27, 2015)

clandestino said:


> From twitter:



I expect the Lambeth noise Police will come strutting along soon....


----------



## Fingers (Nov 27, 2015)

What it happening with the other half of the building with the old windows? (to the left as you face it?) Is that pub space as well and they have not replaced the windows yet?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 27, 2015)

Fingers said:


> What it happening with the other half of the building with the old windows? (to the left as you face it?) Is that pub space as well and they have not replaced the windows yet?



It was going to be a pizza place at one point. Maybe it still will be. There's a big space out the back as well which will be used in the summer, and have stalls and stuff out there too. There's plans for it on the West Norwood thread, the place to go to when you want to read about things that are in West Norwood, such as Knowles Of Norwood.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 27, 2015)

clandestino said:


> It was going to be a pizza place at one point. Maybe it still will be. There's a big space out the back as well which will be used in the summer, and have stalls and stuff out there too. There's plans for it on the West Norwood thread, the place to go to when you want to read about things that are in West Norwood, such as Knowles Of Norwood.



Ta, the West Norwood thread gives me the willies so I try and avoid it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 27, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Went in at 8.45, it was five deep at the bar.  BIG place, lots of large tables and some hidden areas at the back.  Very noisy.  Didn't stay, went to the THH instead with the delightful friendofdorothy and buscador.
> 
> Reserving judgement until I go on a quieter night. But it should certainly bring some people into what is currently a bit of a dead zone in WN.
> 
> They must have turned over some serious cash tonight.


It was ridiculous packed. Apart from urban I hadn't heard anything about - surprise to see such a large crowd there.   It was dark, noisy and it still very dusty. Flooring looked like half ripped up lino tiles - ironic antic styling or have they not put the flooring in yet? 

Anyway we had a lovely pint or 3 in the Tulse Hill Tavern - good to see you discobastard


----------



## clandestino (Nov 27, 2015)

Right, off to have a looksee in Knowles. May stop for a pint if it's not too busy. Will report back in the appropriate place.


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> The one by the cemetery. However that would mean there are two Geranium shops in Tulse Hill. perhaps West Norwood starts at the B&Q...


Many discussions have been had on this issue without reaching a consensus.

My old suggestion would be just a few metres from the B&Q... namely the junction with Lancaster Avenue. It feels to me as natural border.


----------



## Smick (Nov 28, 2015)

T & P said:


> Many discussions have been had on this issue without reaching a consensus.
> 
> My old suggestion would be just a few metres from the B&Q... namely the junction with Lancaster Avenue. It feels to me as natural border.


I always say that, in London, your home location is your nearest train or tube station. So, using Google maps, Knowles is more or less bang on the halfway point between West Norwood station and the bottom of Station Rise.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 28, 2015)

I remember much swimming pool chat here.

Where is the best, 'funnest' kids' pool around here? Is it still Latchmere?


----------



## Smick (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah, Latchmere is great from about 5 up. There are often very long queues when we've been there though. And I was surprised by the number jumping the queue. I made sure nobody jumped in front of us, but some people just had no shame and others didn't challenge them when they were unfairly passed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I remember much swimming pool chat here.
> 
> Where is the best, 'funnest' kids' pool around here? Is it still Latchmere?



we went last week and had to leave after 10 minutes due to an unspecified number of turds floating around on the pool floor.  It was quite amusing watching the lifeguards trying to find them for a while - but then it got cold.  The changing rooms have been "done up" but seem to be exactly the same, but slightly less smelly - they used to be minging!

Although we will travel quite some way for slides, we've still not been to Wavelengths in Deptford - that's next on the list.  Also there's one out in Woolwich that looks good.  We've been to a good one near cyclopark in Gravesend too - that's a good day out - mountain biking at cyclopark followed by the slides at the pool.  There's also a few good ones down in Kent we use when camping but that's a bit far for a weekend afternoon.


----------



## Smick (Nov 28, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> we went last week and had to leave after 10 minutes due to an unspecified number of turds floating around on the pool floor.  It was quite amusing watching the lifeguards trying to find them for a while - but then it got cold.  The changing rooms have been "done up" but seem to be exactly the same, but slightly less smelly - they used to be minging!
> 
> Although we will travel quite some way for slides, we've still not been to Wavelengths in Deptford - that's next on the list.  Also there's one out in Woolwich that looks good.  We've been to a good one near cyclopark in Gravesend too - that's a good day out - mountain biking at cyclopark followed by the slides at the pool.  There's also a few good ones down in Kent we use when camping but that's a bit far for a weekend afternoon.


When we were last there they evacuated the pool as well. They said that had been sick and they were trying to get it out of the water. I didn't notice anyone being sick, or whatever it was they extracted before deeming the pool to be usable again.


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 28, 2015)

I went past knoles about 4.00 and decided that I must have the day wrong.I think the wooden shuttering adds to the apeal, at least some local art/ graffiti would help. I ended up getting some pizzas from ardome (in Streatham ) and relaxing with some punk ipa's the old girl and iacgmooh. ☺

 Any one  know when the coop will be open again. There was a group of people outside earlier moaning about getting to the cashpoint.  Looks much bigger as well as well as fully stocked.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 29, 2015)

oldandjaded said:


> I went past knoles about 4.00 and decided that I must have the day wrong.I think the wooden shuttering adds to the apeal, at least some local art/ graffiti would help. I ended up getting some pizzas from ardome (in Streatham ) and relaxing with some punk ipa's the old girl and iacgmooh. ☺
> 
> Any one  know when the coop will be open again. There was a group of people outside earlier moaning about getting to the cashpoint.  Looks much bigger as well as well as fully stocked.



COOP open tomorrow i think


----------



## Fingers (Nov 30, 2015)

The  COOP is back open again!  looking very smart.  Same layout and most of the stuff is in the same place BUT THE BREAD HAS MOVED 

Sumitra served me and she is very pleased with it.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The  COOP is back open again!  looking very smart.  Same layout and most of the stuff is in the same place BUT THE BREAD HAS MOVED
> 
> Sumitra served me and she is very pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 80202


Yeah but the bread wasn't in a great place to start with. Where is it now? Does it have more of a starring role (roll)?

Much as the place really pisses me off to shop in, God I've missed it.


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2015)

Went in today. Better use of shelf space and a few lines have moved, but it is still pretty easy to find everything.

The queue for the tills had fallen into old habits and snaked its way to the second aisle, though. Let's hope it was just an isolated incident and not the trend.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 30, 2015)

I have just been handed 6 £2 off vouchers when you spend a tenner or more and a couple of butterscotch cereal bars. Happy days


----------



## Maharani (Dec 2, 2015)

The entrance/exit in the 'new' coop is stooooooopid. I'm not a large person but if I was and coming out with shopping and someone is coming in with a buggy there might be some huffings and puffings. Don't know why they changed that tbh.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 3, 2015)

im angry, confused, and above all, scared at the lack of reduced to clear items in the new Co-op. i havent seen a fucking single thing in the reduced to clear section all week. I mean, fair enough at the beginning of the week, when all their food was new, but its Thursday now and still nothing which is a extremely worrying possible sign of things to come. if i havent found a decent bargain in there by Sunday lunchtime, i am going to lobby our local MP and probably complain to the Co-op head offices. 

Slightly more upbeat, they have a random meal deal in there at the moment like you used to get in the good old days in Iceland. in the frozen section, you get a big Goodfellas pizza, a bag of McCain spicy wedges, some doughballs, Birdseye chicken goujons, and a tub of Carte D'or- all for a fiver! considering the pizza costs £4.09 on its own normally (not that i would ever pay that), it works out as a good deal.

on the basis of that, maybe i wont complain to head office, until i have to queue longer than i have to, due to lack of till staff.


----------



## Smick (Dec 4, 2015)

Some joker has driven his lorry into the railway bridge again. They need to build some form of arch in advance of the bridge which the lorry will get wedged under and do the damage to that instead of the bridge.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

Smick said:


> Some joker has driven his lorry into the railway bridge again. They need to build some form of arch in advance of the bridge which the lorry will get wedged under and do the damage to that instead of the bridge.



This happened Wednesday as well


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

That's just bloody daft. Were trains held up?


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 4, 2015)

Google Maps

Low Bridge sign, big black and yellow stripes


----------



## ringo (Dec 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That's just bloody daft. Were trains held up?



One cancelled (but came through without stopping), next one 15 minutes late. They've been more rubbish than usual this week - between 5 and 55 minutes late every day. 

The driver on my 55 min delay yesterday said we kept stopping because Southern Trains have priority over Thameslink so we always have to stop and let them pass. Never heard that one before, anyone know what that's about?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2015)

ringo said:


> One cancelled (but came through without stopping), next one 15 minutes late. They've been more rubbish than usual this week - between 5 and 55 minutes late every day.
> 
> The driver on my 55 min delay yesterday said we kept stopping because Southern Trains have priority over Thameslink so we always have to stop and let them pass. Never heard that one before, anyone know what that's about?



Because the Thameslink trains go through to routes North, delays to those trains have ripple-on effects to lots of other services that share those tracks. Terminating Southern trains already have slack built into their timetable while they turn round at Victoria or London Bridge, so can be delayed without serious consequence.

EDIT, hang on it's the other way round?
That makes no sense. Um.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Because the Thameslink trains go through to routes North, delays to those trains have ripple-on effects to lots of other services that share those tracks. Terminating Southern trains already have slack built into their timetable while they turn round at Victoria or London Bridge, so can be delayed without serious consequence.
> 
> EDIT, hang on it's the other way round?
> That makes no sense. Um.


Thameslink have priority over Southern? That makes more sense with what you're saying I think.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

I have noticed for a while the priority.   A Southern train that was running on time would suddenly get delayed by four or five minutes just short of Tulse Hill whilst a non stopping Thameslink would sail through looking all smug


----------



## ringo (Dec 4, 2015)

Driver said the opposite - Southern had priority and we stopped to let it past.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

ringo said:


> Driver said the opposite - Southern had priority and we stopped to let it past.



It may be a policy which is fluid eg. time of day/disruptions elsewhere. I know Eurostars used to have priority when they used to pass through as they used to drain the grid of electricity (or so I was told)


----------



## ringo (Dec 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> It may be a policy which is fluid eg. time of day/disruptions elsewhere. I know Eurostars used to have priority when they used to pass through as they used to drain the grid of electricity (or so I was told)



I think they were making a special dispensation for 'fuck it all up for everyone' week.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2015)

Thameslink trains are always being held to let other services through.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

Got 12 of their vouchers now £24 saved


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

£26 and a free bag of pasta. There are loads of them out in TH. I may go on another sweep before i go to the Lido.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> £26 and a free bag of pasta. There are loads of them out in TH. I may go on another sweep before i go to the Lido.
> 
> View attachment 80418



you're obsessed


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

You train geeks! I've missed posting on this board .


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> you're obsessed



I could make a living out of this


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I could make a living out of this



Yes, and you'd like to as well, wouldn't you?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2015)

I noticed Clark dyed his hair fresh for the opening...


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> £26 and a free bag of pasta. There are loads of them out in TH. I may go on another sweep before i go to the Lido.
> 
> View attachment 80418


Coop giving out all kinds on the streets of Tulse hill. They just gave me tomato purée and cola flavoured raisins...wtf?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I noticed Clark dyed his hair fresh for the opening...


He's a redhead now.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Coop giving out all kinds on the streets of Tulse Hill. They just gave me tomato purée and cola flavoured raisins...wtf?



So far I have had two raison and nut mixes, a large bag of pasta, six crunchy cerial bars and a fancy cake thing. (since Tuesday)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> He's a redhead now.



I saw through the window.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I saw through the window.


You can't miss it. I did a double take when I saw him.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> So far I have had two raison and nut mixes, a large bag of pasta, six crunchy cerial bars and a fancy cake thing. (since Tuesday)


Ah, but you ain't had no cola flavour raisins have you?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2015)

I've had fuck all 

No vouchers, no free cake, no made-up dried fruit snacks, nothing.


----------



## Smick (Dec 4, 2015)

I thought Clark was the lad with all the facial piercings going on. His hair isn't red, I've just been served by him.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

Smick said:


> I thought Clark was the lad with all the facial piercings going on. His hair isn't red, I've just been served by him.


Well he must've dyed it back or have been wearing a wig. It was defo red when I saw him the other day.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I've had fuck all
> 
> No vouchers, no free cake, no made-up dried fruit snacks, nothing.


You can share my raisins with me...


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Ah, but you ain't had no cola flavour raisins have you?



No no and my second sweep of the day proved fruitlees as they had all gone home


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Well he must've dyed it back or have been wearing a wig. It was defo red when I saw him the other day.



I saw him up in the WN store - it was sort of strawberry blonde, like the red colour hadn't really held...



Maharani said:


> You can share my raisins with me...



You're on!  You can have some of my Irn-Bru flavoured peanuts in return


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I saw him up in the WN store - it was sort of strawberry blonde, like the red colour hadn't really held...
> 
> 
> 
> You're on!  You can have some of my Irn-Bru flavoured peanuts in return


Mmmm. I love those.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Dec 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Well he must've dyed it back or have been wearing a wig. It was defo red when I saw him the other day.


Funny, I've noticed that Superman has had weird-coloured hair as well lately. Hmmm...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2015)

Clark has dyed his hair back to black. Saw him 45mins ago.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Clark has dyed his hair back to black. Saw him 45mins ago.



Hmm he piked out it seems.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Hmm he piked out it seems.


'Piked out'?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> 'Piked out'?



He should have kept it red I meant, for at least a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2015)

Cola raisins? Irn Bru peanuts? What has been going on round here?!


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> Cola raisins? Irn Bru peanuts? What has been going on round here?!



Lots of COOP generosity to get people into the store, regardless of the fact that it is our only store unless we walk a future then to fifteen mins.  But they keep giving us free stuff.

I grew up in a little village where the only store (and tiny it was) was a COOP (beck tham with the blue are white branding) so i am a bit stuck with them I think.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2015)

Have they been developing new and revolting product lines to get us all hooked?!


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> Have they been developing new and revolting product lines to get us all hooked?!



It used to be a really small store, a little bigger than Costcutter. I used to take my cat in there as cat would never leave my shoulder unless I was going anywhere other that the COOP or the pub across the road.  COOP has gone a bit more corporate now


----------



## Maharani (Dec 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> Have they been developing new and revolting product lines to get us all hooked?!


Maybe you're onto something there.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2015)

I do like the way that the entrance/till is quite roomy and airy, it was pretty much stacked up with bog rolls on special offer, crisps and stuff, just crap really which you might have considered buying before you had paid up for your stuff.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 5, 2015)

Manter said:


> Cola raisins? Irn Bru peanuts? What has been going on round here?!


We're now styling it with the Tizer rice crackers [emoji4]


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2015)

Spiced vimto cheese is an xmas must have.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2015)

Along with the popcorn fed turkey, vodka and cranberry sauce, and the brandy and coke butter.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 5, 2015)

The White Hart appears to be surrounded by xmas trees


----------



## Maharani (Dec 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The White Hart appears to be surrounded by xmas trees


Strange to think this time last year that pub was my 'go to' place in the area. It all feels a bit alien to me now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The White Hart appears to be surrounded by xmas trees



Is that a new name for Shoreditch twats?


----------



## Nerdy_PopTart (Dec 6, 2015)

Maybe Co Op should have arrows on their floor like Ikea does seeing as some people are a bit thick


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2015)

Nerdy_PopTart said:


> Maybe Co Op should have arrows on their floor like Ikea does seeing as some people are a bit thick



thick people never look down, dummy.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 7, 2015)

Today's street pisser


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2015)

Horrible


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Today's street pisser
> 
> View attachment 80560


Are you sure he's not just reading the small print?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Are you sure he's not just reading the small print?




There was deffo pissing going on when I walked past him.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2015)

My daughter is actually asking if we can just go to the coop for the hell of it! I've actually only been in twice so I might treat her this afternoon then check out spicy chips in knowles...


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> There was deffo pissing going on when I walked past him.



Not in the street or on the pavement though and at least he went round the corner and pissed on the grass....

Personally, I prefer the alley opposite by the old Fire Station!


----------



## Cartoon Man (Dec 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Are you sure he's not just reading the small print?


I often hold my penis whilst reading.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2015)

The White Hart was shut yesterday and agaon today. 

The other pubs were all packed yesterday afternoon...

.....have they just given up?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2015)

Hart looked open about half hour ago but was defo closed yesterday.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2015)

Was closed at 4.30...


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Was closed at 4.30...


That's about when we walked to coop and the lights were all on.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2015)

I must have walked through an alternative universe then...


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2015)

The Hart is built on a lay line...


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 7, 2015)

Do I detect a THNCCG romance..?

lol...sweet, bless


----------



## Maharani (Dec 8, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> Do I detect a THNCCG romance..?
> 
> lol...sweet, bless


What's one of them?


----------



## ringo (Dec 8, 2015)

We were in the Hart on Saturday night. Couple of mates DJing and we took about 15 people there. Most of the other tables were full for much of the night, quite a good atmosphere. Dead the rest of the time though.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> What's one of them?



A Tulse Hill News Chitter Chatter Gossip romance between posters - your like a couple of school kids pulling each others hair


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

ringo said:


> We were in the Hart on Saturday night. Couple of mates DJing and we took about 15 people there. Most of the other tables were full for much of the night, quite a good atmosphere. Dead the rest of the time though.


I went past and took a look in. It was pretty grim for a Saturday night, to be honest.


----------



## ringo (Dec 8, 2015)

editor said:


> I went past and took a look in. It was pretty grim for a Saturday night, to be honest.



It completely emptied towards the end of the night and then shut at 1am. Its not anywhere near anyone's list of venues for a late night drink, it's always shut.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

ringo said:


> It completely emptied towards the end of the night and then shut at 1am. Its not anywhere near anyone's list of venues for a late night drink, it's always shut.


The fact that they're singularly awful at promoting themselves can't help either.


----------



## ringo (Dec 8, 2015)

editor said:


> The fact that they're singularly awful at promoting themselves can't help either.



Not sure there's much point if they're never open.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 8, 2015)

For me it's the fact that you just don't know _when _it's open.


----------



## Smick (Dec 8, 2015)

How much does it cost to keep a pub open? Any time I've been past, it always looks that if they didn't have to pay for their premises, drink, electricity, insurance and PRS, they still wouldn't have enough going through the till to pay their bartenders.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 8, 2015)

Smick said:


> How much does it cost to keep a pub open? Any time I've been past, it always looks that if they didn't have to pay for their premises, drink, electricity, insurance and PRS, they still wouldn't have enough going through the till to pay their bartenders.



They earn enough off renting the rooms above


----------



## Maharani (Dec 8, 2015)

Smick said:


> How much does it cost to keep a pub open? Any time I've been past, it always looks that if they didn't have to pay for their premises, drink, electricity, insurance and PRS, they still wouldn't have enough going through the till to pay their bartenders.


Costs a lot. Unless it's family run.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Dec 8, 2015)

editor said:


> The fact that they're singularly awful at promoting themselves can't help either.


Check out the map on their Tripadvisor page: The White Hart Tulse Hill (Norwood Hill, England): Address, Phone Number, Top-Rated Attraction Reviews - TripAdvisor
Apparently, they're on a road called Norwood Hill just north of Gatwick Airport.


----------



## Smick (Dec 8, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Check out the map on their Tripadvisor page: The White Hart Tulse Hill (Norwood Hill, England): Address, Phone Number, Top-Rated Attraction Reviews - TripAdvisor
> Apparently, they're on a road called Norwood Hill just north of Gatwick Airport.


Maybe that's why there is never anyone in there. All the customers are out in Surrey, or is it Sussex?, looking for them.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 8, 2015)

Smick said:


> Maybe that's why there is never anyone in there. All the customers are out in Surrey, or is it Sussex?, looking for them.


The White Hart is no longer a pub. It is an ex-pub. 

This pub has ceased to be. This pub has expired and gone to meet its maker. 

It can no longer even embody the idea of a 'pub'.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Dec 13, 2015)

Went in the White Hart last night, about 50 people drinking and dancing, music wasn't bad... it was like we'd slipped through a time warp and gone back 18 months.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 13, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Went in the White Hart last night, about 50 people drinking and dancing, music wasn't bad... it was like we'd slipped through a time warp and gone back 18 months.


Crikey.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2015)

Cartoon Man said:


> Went in the White Hart last night, about 50 people drinking and dancing, music wasn't bad... it was like we'd slipped through a time warp and gone back 18 months.


I'm glad the place is finally doing well.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 13, 2015)

People. Drinking. White Hart?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> People. Drinking. White Hart?


Well, quite.   Does not compute...


----------



## Fingers (Dec 16, 2015)

Three long days in court this week and straight to functions in the evening so I have not been in the COOP for a few days until this evening.

WHY ARE ALL THE STAFF WEARING BLUETOOTH HEADSETS?????


----------



## Maharani (Dec 16, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Three long days in court this week and straight to functions in the evening so I have not been in the COOP for a few days until this evening.
> 
> WHY ARE ALL THE STAFF WEARING BLUETOOTH HEADSETS?????


Hadn't noticed. Maybe so they can all talk to one another when they're in various areas of the store?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Hadn't noticed. Maybe so they can all talk to one another when they're in various areas of the store?



Could be, it was two of the serving staff wearing them but most of them do share duties around the store. They have a bright blue light on them


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 16, 2015)

what an outrage, maybe they can use these devices to communicate to each other to drastically reduce items that go past there sell by date on that day, later on in the evening.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 16, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> what an outrage, maybe they can use these devices to communicate to each other to drastically reduce items that go past there sell by date on that day, later on in the evening.



There was quite a bit of decent stuff reduced this evening, have made my dinner out of it all


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Three long days in court this week and straight to functions in the evening so I have not been in the COOP for a few days until this evening.
> 
> WHY ARE ALL THE STAFF WEARING BLUETOOTH HEADSETS?????


Tina is monitoring them all from HQ and giving instructions as required.


----------



## technical (Dec 17, 2015)

Does anyone know whether Thaicoons is any good? Sometimes Thai food in London can be a bit of a letdown


----------



## Maharani (Dec 17, 2015)

technical said:


> Does anyone know whether Thaicoons is any good? Sometimes Thai food in London can be a bit of a letdown


Apart from the name, it's supposed to be a bit crappy. I've never been myself though. Best Thai in the area is Lombok, half moon lane. It's pricey though. I agree that Thai food in this city is generally shite. I usually cook at home.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Apart from the name, it's supposed to be a bit crappy. I've never been myself though. Best Thai in the area is Lombok, half moon lane. It's pricey though. I agree that Thai food in this city is generally shite. I usually cook at home.


I've had it twice though not for a while. Was a bit meh.


----------



## Smick (Dec 17, 2015)

The market was on again tonight. Round the station.

Fairly shite.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 18, 2015)

Fingers said:


> There was quite a bit of decent stuff reduced this evening, have made my dinner out of it all



i went in last night, not only was there NOTHING reduced (apart from 10p off one of those shit pasties in the hot cupboard, which does not count in my book), but in fact there wasn't even a designated space for reduced to clear items. is this some kind of sick joke?

i saw 2 pretty girls with green santa hats walking around Tulse Hill handing out Christmas tree chocolates and co-op flyers. If they think they can bribe me with chocolate then they should think again, i suggest they divert all their possible resources in getting their house in order, rather than fancy PR stunts.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 18, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i went in last night, not only was there NOTHING reduced (apart from 10p off one of those shit pasties in the hot cupboard, which does not count in my book), but in fact there wasn't even a designated space for reduced to clear items. is this some kind of sick joke?
> 
> i saw 2 pretty girls with green santa hats walking around Tulse Hill handing out Christmas tree chocolates and co-op flyers. If they think they can bribe me with chocolate then they should think again, i suggest they divert all their possible resources in getting their house in order, rather than fancy PR stunts.


I only got a voucher. They didn't give me chocolates .


----------



## Maharani (Dec 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I only got a voucher. They didn't give me chocolates .


ETA: I also looked in the normal reduced to clear area and it was full of not reduced to clear. Bastards.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 18, 2015)

we have to fight back and have our voices heard, this makeover has gone disastrously. no convenience shop/small supermarket is worth its salt without a decent reduced to clear section, with a wide range of items at heavily discounted prices. Apart from tobacco, i dont think i have ever bought anything from there at full price. 

but who is to blame? the floor staff? management? Tina? someone at some point has to put their hand up and admit they fucked up, or surely heads will roll.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 18, 2015)

Timing innit!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 18, 2015)

where was it? just on the shelf as normal, but with the sticker?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 18, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> where was it? just on the shelf as normal, but with the sticker?


Yep on the shelf as normal with sticker


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 18, 2015)

sneaky tactics. the stickers arent even particularly stand outish


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 18, 2015)

All seems fine and dandy in Tulse Hill. I feel a little homesick for the co op...


----------



## Smick (Dec 18, 2015)

Is the 90p off enough to make you buy something?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 18, 2015)

Smick said:


> Is the 90p off enough to make you buy something?



Depends if it is something I like a lot


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 18, 2015)

just hit the absolute jackpot. NOT in the tulse hill co-op but the WN one. i victoriously and proudly plucked from a trolley thing, a bake in the oven lamb meatball tagine meal, was £4, down to 99p. thats more like it!


----------



## Fingers (Dec 18, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> just hit the absolute jackpot. NOT in the tulse hill co-op but the WN one. i victoriously and proudly plucked from a trolley thing, a bake in the oven lamb meatball tagine meal, was £4, down to 99p. thats more like it!



Result! They are well nice


----------



## Maharani (Dec 18, 2015)

Sounds like it's all a load of balls to me...


----------



## technical (Dec 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Apart from the name, it's supposed to be a bit crappy. I've never been myself though. Best Thai in the area is Lombok, half moon lane. It's pricey though. I agree that Thai food in this city is generally shite. I usually cook at home.



Ended up having something from Bento in Clapham. Was really good


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2015)

I've no idea where they're heading, but over the last 45 minutes or so I must have heard no fewer than 15-20 separate police cars blasting past, every couple of minutes or so. Big fight somewhere...


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2015)

I had a top night DJing at the Railway last night and drinking with Cartoon Man


----------



## Cartoon Man (Dec 21, 2015)

editor said:


> I had a top night DJing at the Railway last night and drinking with Cartoon Man
> 
> View attachment 81072


Whoa! Check out the Terminator at the left of the photo...


----------



## Maharani (Dec 28, 2015)

Is coop open Sunday times today or as per normal?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is coop open Sunday times today or as per normal?



It was open when I walked past about 10 mins ago but probably shuts at 4pm today


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2015)

The White hart was closed last night. T'was pretty busy in the Railway. Several urbanites present but  Cartoon Man was strangely absent.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 28, 2015)

editor said:


> The White hart was closed last night. T'was pretty busy in the Railway. Several urbanites present but  Cartoon Man was strangely absent.


I bet the Hart is closed today too. It doesn't surprise me. Word on the street is that it will close this year. Not sure how reliable that word is though.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I bet the Hart is closed today too. It doesn't surprise me. Word on the street is that it will close this year. Not sure how reliable that word is though.


That would be a shame. It's a decent pub in a good location but seemingly run by lazy idiots who can't be arsed to do anything to promote the venue. I feel sorry for the staff and the DJs/bands because it can't be fun being in such a soulless, unloved and empty place.


----------



## nick (Dec 28, 2015)

Last night there was a hand written sign on the White Hart to say it was closed until the 29th. Also posters up promoting some sort of New Year's Eve shindig there.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 28, 2015)

nick said:


> Last night there was a hand written sign on the White Hart to say it was closed until the 29th. Also posters up promoting some sort of New Year's Eve shindig there.



Fucking hell, they are pub owners who are too lazy to open at Christmas when everyone is spending their dosh?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 28, 2015)

We should get it listed as an asset of community value, then again, it will have to go past Lambeth council who hate pubs and want them all turned into flats no one can afford.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2015)

nick said:


> Last night there was a hand written sign on the White Hart to say it was closed until the 29th. Also posters up promoting some sort of New Year's Eve shindig there.


Some pubs almost survive on the Christmas season. A lot of pubs are booked up through all of December with works meals, parties, special events and gigs. But not the White Hart, it seems.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 29, 2015)

jimbarkanoodle and others, FYI the 'reduced to clear' items in coop now live in the most ridiculous place; just up by the middle till. Silly cos you can't browse without being in full view and you may have already shopped so would have a full basket. It's there, albeit it a nonsensical position IMO.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Word on the street is that it will close this year. Not sure how reliable that word is though.









lol.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> jimbarkanoodle and others, FYI the 'reduced to clear' items in coop now live in the most ridiculous place; just up by the middle till. Silly cos you can't browse without being in full view and you may have already shopped so would have a full basket. It's there, albeit it a nonsensical position IMO.



I checked it out.  All seems to be chocolate which I do not each much of but did get a can of peanuts on the cheap!


----------



## Maharani (Dec 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I checked it out.  All seems to be chocolate which I do not each much of but did get a can of peanuts on the cheap!


A what? You say a CAN of peanuts?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> A what? You say a CAN of peanuts?



Yum!


----------



## Maharani (Dec 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yum!
> 
> View attachment 81438


Not strictly a can is it though Fingers?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Not strictly a can is it though Fingers?


Definitely a 'tub'


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 30, 2015)

You can get cans of nuts though - with little ringpulls - in those funny roundy roundy vending machines.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 30, 2015)

I think Fingers should be outed for mixing up 'tub' with 'can' .


----------



## Fingers (Dec 30, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think Fingers should be outed for mixing up 'tub' with 'can' .



I don't reckon it is a tub. This is a tub!


----------



## Smick (Dec 30, 2015)

I think it's a can. Can is short for canister. It's not a tin can, but it's definitely a can.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 30, 2015)

Ok, ok. 

Learn something new everyday...

*can·is·ter*
(kăn′ĭ-stər)
_n._
*1. *A usually cylindrical storage container, especially:
*a. *A box or can of thin metal or plastic used for holding dry foodstuffs or cooking ingredients, such as flour or sugar.
*b. *A small plastic container used for storing a roll of film.
*c. *A metal container that holds pressurized gas, as one containing tear gas that explodes on impact or one containing oxygen as part of a breathing apparatus.
*2. 
a. *A metallic cylinder packed with shot that scatter upon discharge from a cannon, formerly used as an antipersonnel round.
*b. *Such cylinders, or the shot used in such cylinders, considered as a group.
*3. *The part of a gas mask that contains the filter for removing toxic agents from the air.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh oh....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 31, 2015)

Life in the food aisle.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 31, 2015)

So the Tulse is doing some 'ski lodge' party tonight with some Austrian food at the bar  and a tasting menu in the restaurant. They're ticketing it so they can keep an eye on how many punters are in. Tickets are a quid and money will go to charity. 

I'm presuming the Hart is open, why I don't know. It was closed again yesterday when I was out .

Knowles is having some double denim night  and is free all night. Closing at 1am. Had food in there the week the kitchen opened and it was bloody lovely and not overpriced at all.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

At the THH you have to have some sort of pass to wear round your neck to get in (according to my mate that is going)


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

The Railway are charging £10 so they can fuck off.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 31, 2015)

Fingers said:


> At the THH you have to have some sort of pass to wear round your neck to get in (according to my mate that is going)


Yes, a ski pass. I mean, where are there slopes in Tulse hill? Ffs.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yes, a ski pass. I mean, where are there slopes in Tulse hill? Ffs.



Hillside Gardens but there is no snow.  I will get a report back from the event


----------



## Maharani (Dec 31, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Hillside Gardens but there is no snow.  I will get a report back from the event


I suppose if you were really pushed there's the hilliest park in london (allegedly).


----------



## Smick (Dec 31, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The Railway are charging £10 so they can fuck off.


Any time I'm in there,I always think that the pricey drinks pay for the entertainment. So a tenner in, I'd expect them to put the prices down, or two free pints as part of admission. Two cocktails with bugger all spirits in them wouldn't do. It has to be something I know the price of.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

Smick said:


> Any time I'm in there,I always think that the pricey drinks pay for the entertainment. So a tenner in, I'd expect them to put the prices down, or two free pints as part of admission. Two cocktails with bugger all spirits in them wouldn't do. It has to be something I know the price of.



Quite, I was in Off the Cuff the other night and did not mind paying from their pricey drinks because the entertainment was good and it was free to get in.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 31, 2015)

I know the guy who organises the railway nights. He's a nice bloke but he's really not good at putting nights on nor DJing. 

The Railway will be like it is every NYE; irritating, no service, sweaty, difficult to dance without slipping on the sweaty floor, shouty and just generally crap. I have a guestie though so might pop in just to moan.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

I am in Knowles. We were first through the doors. Staff are wearing denim.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

OK I have a free ticket for the Tulse Hotel. I will report back on the skiing lark


----------



## Maharani (Dec 31, 2015)

Fingers said:


> OK I have a free ticket for the Tulse Hotel. I will report back on the skiing lark


Don't forget your 

 
And a very happy new year to all you Tulse Hillians.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 31, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Don't forget your
> 
> View attachment 81499
> And a very happy new year to all you Tulse Hillians.


Happy new year guys [emoji4] 

See you all in 2016


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

One bar bloke wearing a ski mask above his head the rest wearing wooly hats and scarves. All male staff wearing Austrian style outfits including braces. 

All tables taken and a few people standing about.

Passes were £2 apparently with cash going to Charity.

Just like a normal Friday which suits me sir.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 31, 2015)

No lederhosen?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

We cant stay til midnight due to going round friends who live nearby with a baby.  What i can say is busy, good music, but can get a beer straight away. Best effort in TH


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new New Year Urban Tulsers XX


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah Austrian stye Maharani  no one really got it


----------



## Fingers (Jan 1, 2016)

Well, i did not realise there is a private dining lounge behind the bar in the THH which is where i am currently sat!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 2, 2016)

Lots of good reductions in the shelves in the coop today. Best I've ever seen IMO.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2016)

There's a newish bar guy in the THH....he don't half rate himself and fuck can he rabbit!

He's like an apprentic candidate. Plenty of flannel...


----------



## Maharani (Jan 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a newish bar guy in the THH....he don't half rate himself and fuck can he rabbit!
> 
> He's like an apprentic candidate. Plenty of flannel...


Does he own a beard?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Does he own a beard?



Aye


----------



## Maharani (Jan 2, 2016)

The White Hart was closed around 3 today, someone tell me it's open now...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2016)

Wasnt at 6....


----------



## Maharani (Jan 2, 2016)

Ok, well I think we've established they totally lack any business acumen. Nuff said.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 3, 2016)

Coop has been doing me well of late. Sage chicken in a bag for £2. Free pate and some something else that skips my memory.  My bargain of the year was b n q selling pre lit twig trees down from £60 to £5.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Ok, well I think we've established they totally lack any business acumen. Nuff said.



They were open when I went passed about 11pm.  There were about 4 people in there  Whereas the Railway was heaving to the point we left and went elsewhere as it was just too busy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2016)

Someone just told me the Hart is opening with new management tonight or tomorrow????

This could be complete bull....but comes from a usually reliable source....


----------



## Maharani (Jan 7, 2016)

I walked passed at 3pm and it looked OPEN!!! maybe it's true about a take over. I'll investigate tomorrow.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2016)

Apparently some Irish guy that has a couple of other pubs has it and wants to turn it back into an old school boozer....

Got this from a second person this evening...


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Apparently some Irish guy that has a couple of other pubs has it and wants to turn it back into an old school boozer....
> 
> Got this from a second person this evening...


Can't get any worse.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 7, 2016)

I liked the Hart before the new lot took over so hopefully a return to form if true


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2016)

All seems a bit sudden to me....


----------



## Smick (Jan 7, 2016)

I loved the old Hart. I met my cousin on New Year's Day who used to kip over with me on occasion and he was asking about it.

It would be great if they could do something to evolve the old pub but not completely deny it.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 7, 2016)

These are now labelled as 2 quid but go through the till at 1 quid


----------



## Maharani (Jan 8, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Apparently some Irish guy that has a couple of other pubs has it and wants to turn it back into an old school boozer....
> 
> Got this from a second person this evening...


Other pubs where? Do we know this 'old school boozer'er?
*excited*


----------



## Maharani (Jan 8, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All seems a bit sudden to me....


Sometimes life springs surprises on us mere mortals.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Other pubs where? Do we know this 'old school boozer'er?
> *excited*



I know no more than I have shared...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2016)

Could all be a load of local gossip born out of a desperate need for it to be true....


----------



## Maharani (Jan 8, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Could all be a load of local gossip born out of a desperate need for it to be true....


Tulse hill is lacking excitement. Once, it was a place of pure debauchery...


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)

And there we have it


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2016)

Fingers said:


> And there we have it
> 
> View attachment 81771



How exciting   Might have to pop in for a nose tomorrow night.


----------



## 299 old timer (Jan 8, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Apparently some Irish guy that has a couple of other pubs has it and wants to turn it back into an old school boozer....



What, no pulled pork in a brioche bun with craft beer? Back to warm beer, flat lager, crisps and pork scratchings?? It'll never work I tell thee!


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)

I hear they are donating all of their tables and seats to the Geranium shop and it will become a standing only pub.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh! The sign in the window has now GONE!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Oh! The sign in the window has now GONE!


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)

the may have discovered what a mess of the business the Hipsters made and have either a) fled or b) thought we are never going to be ready for Saturday.

i will be passing again in half an hour.... watch this space.....


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)

Sign still absent   My final update will be just after 2pm


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)

The sign of hope is still gone. This will be my last update today as off to Lakeside for the DARTS!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 8, 2016)

The place is cursed.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2016)

Fingers said:


> The sign of hope is still gone. This will be my last update today as off to Lakeside for the DARTS!



Oooh enjoy   I went this time last year and it was a right laugh


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)

Went a couple years ago. Right laugh but remember little about it!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm much the same although I do remember that on the table next to us there were 14 people dressed up as Boris Johnson


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)

Could be worse, they could have been dressed as Simon Danczuk. 

I have been trying to get our lot dressed as Batman but they were not having it.

Last time i got in an altercation with some Power Rangers in the toilet.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 8, 2016)

There was more life in the Hart when I walked by at 4ish than I've seen in a looooong time. Hopefully it's family run.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 9, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Oooh enjoy   I went this time last year and it was a right laugh



That was a proper interesting night. We had a table next door to where BT Sports were broadcasting and they sent a minion out to tell us that they would prefer we were not sat next door so I busted into their little studio type thing and accused them of all being wankers live on air.

At that point I legged it down the stairs and was met with security flying up the stairs, 'he has gone left' I told them and made my escape. 

Might have to give Lakeside a miss for a couple of years!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2016)

See. I am not the most trouble in Tulse Hill.


----------



## Smick (Jan 9, 2016)

What's the story with the barber beside Saffron? Are they still going?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2016)

Smick said:


> What's the story with the barber beside Saffron? Are they still going?


Don't think they are. I've never seen them open.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2016)

So, Hart open not open? Place you bets please...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2016)

Smick said:


> What's the story with the barber beside Saffron? Are they still going?



No. Space is empty. I had one cut there. Was great. It closed after about 2 weeks. Sadly.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2016)

Hart still shut.

Jerry Dammers in the Geranium shop.

Cafe fucking shut!!! Was out for breakfast!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Hart still shut.
> 
> Jerry Dammers in the Geranium shop.
> 
> Cafe fucking shut!!! Was out for breakfast!


Breakfast?! It's nearly 5pm. Most old school cafes close at 3/4pm. 

Hart obviously wasn't ready. Maybe they discovered something in the cellar that set them back...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2016)

That cellar has some stories to tell...


----------



## Smick (Jan 9, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No. Space is empty. I had one cut there. Was great. It closed after about 2 weeks. Sadly.


I went to Cosy hairdresser beside the café. £11 for a normal cut. A bit rich for my liking, plus not as enjoyable an experience as Haircut, Sir.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2016)

Smick said:


> I went to Cosy hairdresser beside the café. £11 for a normal cut. A bit rich for my liking, plus not as enjoyable an experience as Haircut, Sir.



I like Haircut Sir...but my cut of choice these days is the one at the top of Brixton Hill....no idea of the name, but they are good...£9 for a head shave 14 for full head, face...ears...eyebrows...beard etc...


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I like Haircut Sir...but my cut of choice these days is the one at the top of Brixton Hill....no idea of the name, but they are good...£9 for a head shave 14 for full head, face...ears...eyebrows...beard etc...


Commonly known as the old boy cut.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not old.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2016)

Hart is opening on Wednesday.

Pool table is back.

Wanky cunty shoreditch twats gone.

Fuck off big ideas and cheap ideals.

We win.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Hart is opening on Wednesday.
> 
> Pool table is back.
> 
> ...


Yey! Did you get to speak to the new management?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm happy that it still exists. Maybe I'll get to see some old faces I haven't seen in a while...


----------



## Smick (Jan 9, 2016)

Today, I saw our friend who was barred from the Hart for no reason. She was round at the post office and in good spirits. Hopefully she'll be back in there.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I like Haircut Sir...but my cut of choice these days is the one at the top of Brixton Hill....no idea of the name, but they are good



Yep, me too. Been going there for years. Haircut Sir was OK but Andy only ever did one haircut...


----------



## Maharani (Jan 10, 2016)

Apparently new Hart management guy is a sweetheart. Has already been talking to locals about what they want for the place. He has another couple of pubs so sounds like he knows what's what.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Apparently new Hart management guy is a sweetheart. Has already been talking to locals about what they want for the place. He has another couple of pubs so sounds like he knows what's what.


Ask him to drop us a line on Brixton Buzz!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 10, 2016)

editor said:


> Ask him to drop us a line on Brixton Buzz!


Will do.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 11, 2016)

Air Ambulance just landed in Brockwell park. Loads of sirens


----------



## Maharani (Jan 11, 2016)

Hart opening night 6pm this Weds.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 11, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Air Ambulance just landed in Brockwell park. Loads of sirens


Any further updates?


----------



## Fingers (Jan 11, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Any further updates?



It is just taking off again as I type but I don't know what went off


----------



## Fingers (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Maharani (Jan 13, 2016)

winding up on 19th Jan

Streetworks meeting.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 13, 2016)

A mate has had his back door crowbarred off today, they found his car keys and made off with his car that was parked on the drive. Took nothing else.  Watch out if you have an expensive car parked on your drive.


----------



## Smick (Jan 13, 2016)

I was burgled over Christmas. I had been selling my car and had a polythene pocket with the v5, service history, mot certificate etc in it. It was sitting on the kitchen table. They didn't even touch it. The cops told me that all burglars want is cash, gold for a cash for gold shop or portable electronics like iPad, iPhones etc to go to Cash Converters. A car like mine is difficult to hang onto, sell etc and I only got £650 for it.

I'm not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing that I don't have anything worth stealing.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 13, 2016)

OMG - just back from the White Hart.

It was like a reunion in there with all the old boys - Malcolm, Ted etc etc. they are getting 4 TV's in on Sat with all the racing channels and sky/bt sports.The Irish couple are sound as fuck and were buying drinks for people. Ian the new barman is a decent guy as well.

The pool table is relaid and the dartboard is new - Gwan get in there!

Guinness is £3.70 a pint btw...


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 13, 2016)

Smick said:


> I was burgled over Christmas. I had been selling my car and had a polythene pocket with the v5, service history, mot certificate etc in it. It was sitting on the kitchen table. They didn't even touch it. The cops told me that all burglars want is cash, gold for a cash for gold shop or portable electronics like iPad, iPhones etc to go to Cash Converters. A car like mine is difficult to hang onto, sell etc and I only got £650 for it.
> 
> I'm not sure if it is a good thing or a bad thing that I don't have anything worth stealing.



Lol last time I got burgled it was after a party at mine about 8 years ago. I had 2 SL1210's, mixer, playstation2, games as well as all my DVD's, 200 Benson and about £80. Not insured either so you got off lightly 

It's always a pisser, although I wasn't upset about the place being turned over - more the shit they pilfered...wankers!


----------



## Fingers (Jan 13, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> OMG - just back from the White Hart.
> 
> It was like a reunion in there with all the old boys - Malcolm, Ted etc etc. they are getting 4 TV's in on Sat with all the racing channels and sky/bt sports.The Irish couple are sound as fuck and were buying drinks for people. Ian the new barman is a decent guy as well.
> 
> ...


1
Ace! Somewhere to watch footy that is not the Railway! And darts! Pool! Proper!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 13, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> OMG - just back from the White Hart.
> 
> It was like a reunion in there with all the old boys - Malcolm, Ted etc etc. they are getting 4 TV's in on Sat with all the racing channels and sky/bt sports.The Irish couple are sound as fuck and were buying drinks for people. Ian the new barman is a decent guy as well.
> 
> ...


Great to hear .


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Great to hear .



I don't really know a lot of the oldens like Nanker but it was really nice to see it coming together.

It got leaked from above about an hour into the opening due to a shower upstairs and some dickhead (not me for a change) had to be turfed out after about 40mins after opening....it felt like home though.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks like the Hart might be keeping regular pub hours...it was open at 1pm when I walked by.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

Suffice to say the Hart has been restored to its former disgraceful glory. The good, the bad and the very very ugly are, for now, present and correct. 

Who will be first to be barred.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 14, 2016)

Is there a juke box in there or is it a games machine?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

I've got bronchitis, so only popped in for a peek via a co op run.

It had a fruity, a pool table, dart board. Stools at the bar.

It was old school old school like the rough tough old days...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

No jukebox


----------



## Maharani (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've got bronchitis, so only popped in for a peek via a co op run.
> 
> It had a fruity, a pool table, dart board. Stools at the bar.
> 
> It was old school old school like the rough tough old days...


Bronchitis? Yuck. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Smick (Jan 14, 2016)

Two fruit machines that I saw!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Bronchitis? Yuck. Hope you feel better soon.



So do I.


----------



## technical (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've got bronchitis, so only popped in for a peek via a co op run.
> 
> It had a fruity, a pool table, dart board. Stools at the bar.
> 
> It was old school old school like the rough tough old days...



Hmm, it sounds a bit like a ..... pub


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

technical said:


> Hmm, it sounds a bit like a ..... pub



Yes, all efforts to gentrify have been over turned and the clock reset back to another age.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yes, all efforts to gentrify have been over turned and the clock reset back to another age.



The gentrifiers have been dealt with by way of a wickerman outside the COOP as a warning to other bellends from Hoxton.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

Landlord got me a drink. That was nice.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 14, 2016)

Maybe they'll reinstate the carpet for genuine old school pub feel.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

The shit smeared walls in the toilet can remain gone for good though....


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Suffice to say the Hart has been restored to its former disgraceful glory. The good, the bad and the very very ugly are, for now, present and correct.
> 
> Who will be first to be barred.



Me - I almost got barred tonight when JT said I wasn't a proper south londoner the deaf old cunt and his mate will get it as well...big man eh!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

big men back in the 70's living on past glories....I'd mash em badly. It's the mates I'm nervous about.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

oops...kicking off already


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> oops...kicking off already



I hate being told I should be subserviant to some cunt with his ear hair hanging down to his bollocks.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

Especially when I know where he lives....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> I hate being told I should be subserviant to some cunt with his ear hair hanging down to his bollocks.



Ha ha.....I dunno who you mean


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

yeah you do.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

JT is just a pisshead cubt and his mate will get it as well.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

How did the landlord play this fracas?


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

He was playing pool...the baman looked bemused.

I HATE the South London gangster scene...bunch of cunts...don't tell me who you know...I'd beat the granny out of the old bastard.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

Open two days and it's like 60s gangland london already....


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Open two days and it's like 60s gangland london already....



Not quite and I don't want to stop people going. Maybe it was a personality clash..him being an old drunk pisshead who regularly floods his flat and me being a young pisshead who doesn't give a toss.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm not really selling it am I?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Not quite and I don't want to stop people going. Maybe it was a personality clash..him being an old drunk pisshead who regularly floods his flat and me being a young pisshead who doesn't give a toss.



YOUNG!!!! bending the truth a bit there, kiddo...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> I'm not really selling it am I?



Ha ha.....nah


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> YOUNG!!!! bending the truth a bit there, kiddo...



It's a shame I can't like a post twice......middle aged mebbe


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

That'll do ya...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

Now get an early night and settle yourself down


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

Who is JT and why should I be scared?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 14, 2016)

Yup, sounds like the good ole days. And it's only day 2!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

The good thing is I know exactly where he lives and he knows nothing about me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

White Hart 2016


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> The good thing is  know where he lives and he knows nothing about me.



He'll have forgotten by tomorrow.....


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He'll have forgotten by tomorrow.....



Cool....I won't arson him tonight then.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Cool....I won't arson him tonight then.



Best not....

'Ark at me being the voice of reason...fuckin eck


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Best not....
> 
> 'Ark at me being the voice of reason...fuckin eck



I am the one and only..someone I'd...


----------



## Williton51 (Jan 15, 2016)

Had a quick one there last night. They seem a good couple. Hopefully it will turn back into a pub that locals use. It's up to us!!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 15, 2016)

Read above, it already has!


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> White Hart 2016


MY kind of pub.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 15, 2016)

Was queueing in the CCCP earlier and saw out of the window, a totally pissed up lad in a trackie stumble in.  I wondered how long he would last in there.  It turned out to be around 20 seconds before the landlord bundled him out of the door. 

Was that anyone here?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 15, 2016)

CCCP?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 15, 2016)

Do you need new glasses fingers?


----------



## Fingers (Jan 15, 2016)

As it happens I deffo do


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm going to check out the new, rougher, tougher WH tomorrow on my way to DJing at the Railway.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 15, 2016)

Dusturbing photo


----------



## discobastard (Jan 15, 2016)

This looks like a laugh. Outside Knowles tonight. Anybody up for getting a team together?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 15, 2016)

Me and Fingers are in the white hart. It's a real pub. 

Come down.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> White Hart 2016



I see that there's a couple of those beardy hipster types in that ruck...trouble-making bastards!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 15, 2016)

discobastard said:


> This looks like a laugh. Outside Knowles tonight. Anybody up for getting a team together?
> 
> 
> View attachment 82127


Does it really say 'attractive host'?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 15, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Me and Fingers are in the white hart. It's a real pub.
> 
> Come down.


How's the atmos?


----------



## Fingers (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes indeed. A free pint from the landlord as well!


----------



## discobastard (Jan 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Does it really say 'attractive host'?



Yeah.  I'll be the judge of that though..


----------



## Fingers (Jan 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> How's the atmos?



Very good indeed.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 15, 2016)

Landlord gone round the pub with a huge tray of black Sambuca shots.  Happy atmosphere. Peggy is well over the moon at getting her local back and is swearing like a trooper! Brill night!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 15, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Landlord gone round the pub with a huge tray of black Sambuca shots.  Happy atmosphere. Peggy is well over the moon at getting her local back and is swearing like a trooper! Brill night!


Oh Christ Mrs P is back!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 15, 2016)

Black sambuca = hangover from hell


----------



## discobastard (Jan 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Black sambuca = hangover from hell


Actually I think mine was Jaegermeister, but it had the same effect [emoji106]
Nice to see the place jumping for a change [emoji4]


----------



## Maharani (Jan 15, 2016)

How many are in you reckon?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 15, 2016)

If I didn't have to work tomorrow and had a very good child monitor I would pop down...


----------



## Fingers (Jan 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> How many are in you reckon?



there was only three of us Monkeygrinder's Organ and discobastard Other than us there was maybe 30? It was great after we moved on from Queen and went on to Robbie and Adele 

I now have a keyboard on loan so it will be loads more of Robbie and Adelle


----------



## Maharani (Jan 16, 2016)

Nowt wrong with our lass Adele.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 16, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Nowt wrong with our lass Adele.



Well I agree there


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice to meet some urbanites at the Railway last night.


----------



## 299 old timer (Jan 17, 2016)

editor said:


> Nice to meet some urbanites at the Railway last night.



A pleasure! Had a ball, need to get out more


----------



## Maharani (Jan 17, 2016)

editor said:


> Nice to meet some urbanites at the Railway last night.


Did you venture to the Hart?


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Did you venture to the Hart?


Swiftly looked in. Was pretty quiet.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 19, 2016)

From Knowles' email newsletter:

_"We're between West Norwood & Tulse Hill stations, which are like the Mayfair & Park Lane of 'Undesirable Location Monopoly'."_


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 19, 2016)

This popped in to my inbox at 5:36pm - less than an hour before the actual event - so can't make it unsurprisingly.  I'm really interested in the redesign of the gyratory, so if anyone does go - please pass back any info.

"More than 100 residents have already taken part in designing improvements to the West Norwood bit of Norwood Road (between Robson Road and Tulse Hill). The next workshop is at 6.30pm on Tuesday 19th January at the Salvation Army, 246 Norwood Road SE27 9AW

This session will bring together all the ideas gathered so far . And start a discussion on removing the one way system at Tulse Hill ( engineers call it a gyratory).

All welcome - there will be some refreshments."


----------



## Manter (Jan 19, 2016)

-5 in Calais last night and there is a real risk of hypothermia or even death. Children a pillows are frozen solid and there are still refugees without socks. If you have any money to spare at all please please consider buying something off www.leisurefayre.com (click on the help refugees banner on the main page and it will take you to a page of desperately needed things) 

It will be delivered free straight to the warehouse and is a wholesaler so really cheap. A blanket is £3.50 and might save someone's life.

I know this isn't Tulse Hill specific but there is a huge local crew that go out regularly and we'd be so grateful for the support.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 19, 2016)

Manter said:


> -5 in Calais last night and there is a real risk of hypothermia or even death. Children a pillows are frozen solid and there are still refugees without socks. If you have any money to spare at all please please consider buying something off www.leisurefayre.com (click on the help refugees banner on the main page and it will take you to a page of desperately needed things)
> 
> It will be delivered free straight to the warehouse and is a wholesaler so really cheap. A blanket is £3.50 and might save someone's life.
> 
> I know this isn't Tulse Hill specific but there is a huge local crew that go out regularly and we'd be so grateful for the support.


Thanks for sharing a really practical way of helping and have also shared with others.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2016)

Manter said:


> -5 in Calais last night and there is a real risk of hypothermia or even death. Children a pillows are frozen solid and there are still refugees without socks. If you have any money to spare at all please please consider buying something off www.leisurefayre.com (click on the help refugees banner on the main page and it will take you to a page of desperately needed things)
> 
> It will be delivered free straight to the warehouse and is a wholesaler so really cheap. A blanket is £3.50 and might save someone's life.
> 
> I know this isn't Tulse Hill specific but there is a huge local crew that go out regularly and we'd be so grateful for the support.


What a great idea. Thank you.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyone know where I can purchase hand warmers locally?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 21, 2016)

I know it's a classic case of be careful what you wish for, but so far the White Hart hasn't been that pleasent to relax and have a drink.

Every waif and stray of old has drifted back, and some of them would have been better gone for good. I'm sure it won't be long before some are shown the door and a balance is established, but in the meantime it feels quite aggressive, and 'macho' in an old school way.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase hand warmers locally?



Tesco Brixton


----------



## Fingers (Jan 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Tesco Brixton



Ta mate


----------



## ringo (Jan 21, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase hand warmers locally?



Cold fingers?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Ta mate



It's the sort of thing they might sell in Superdrug.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 21, 2016)

ringo said:


> Cold fingers?



Indeed. Working outdoors and stuff!


----------



## Williton51 (Jan 22, 2016)

d.j. at The Hart tomorrow.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 22, 2016)

I am having sone birthday drinks in the Hart right now if any local urbs fancy a jar. I was going to stay in at home but i was not allowed.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 22, 2016)

Ace birthday present from Scutta


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I am having sone birthday drinks in the Hart right now if any local urbs fancy a jar. I was going to stay in at home but i was not allowed.


I'm supposed to be DJing the Railway but have actual flu. Happy birthday, btw!


----------



## Fingers (Jan 23, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm supposed to be DJing the Railway but have actual flu. Happy birthday, btw!



Ta mate.  fantastic night it was.  I will grab some photos at the footy if you cannot make it. Get well!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2016)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 82526 Ace birthday present from Scutta



So what you're saying is that Scutta slipped you some fingers?


----------



## T & P (Jan 24, 2016)

Happy belated birthday, Fingers 

On unrelated news, the premises right next to the MOT garage that used to be a Ladbrokes and has been closed for a good ten years suddenly has the builders in. Not the most attractive of set-ups, so I'm curious to see what the plans are for it.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 24, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm supposed to be DJing the Railway but have actual flu. Happy birthday, btw!


Screw the railway the White Hart is great now. Free shots and karaoke! Perfec


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Screw the railway the White Hart is great now. Free shots and karaoke! Perfec


What time are they open till?


----------



## Scutta (Jan 24, 2016)

1 i think.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 24, 2016)

editor said:


> What time are they open till?



We are going down in a bit. Will find out for you.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 24, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I am having sone birthday drinks in the Hart right now if any local urbs fancy a jar. I was going to stay in at home but i was not allowed.


Sorry I missed this dude.  Hope you had a good 'un and see you soon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2016)

Good to see the old boozer busy on a Sunday afternoon...


----------



## Fingers (Jan 24, 2016)

We had lunch at the Railway which was really quiet then White Hart which us really busy and they gave us some free roast spuds and gravy. Ace!


Proper busy in here

The now have Sky and BTSports


----------



## Scutta (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm so glad we have got a new local. Well happy. Last two years in tulse hill not having a proper local has been shit after moving away from the albert. Landlord is quality as well makes effort to talk to everyone can't say enough good stuff about this pub. And £3.70 a pint as well. Beautiful. And can wear trainers. Even better.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 24, 2016)

It was ace in there this afternoon. Me and Miss B have ended up in a pub in Croydon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2016)

Sit at the bar too....in my old spot.

The drinks are very well kept too. The only draught cider is strongbow (not great) but it was very clean and tasty (as it gets). Apparently the Guinnes is excellent too. The Landlord, his wife, and Ian the barman (who relocated from wales just for this job) are all decent folk. So far so good.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ian the barman (who relocated from wales just for this job)...


Extra points, right there.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 25, 2016)

I am officially referred to as 'Fingers' by White Hart staff now. 

Some other news, there is now a free cash machine in KC News.


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Some other news, there is now a free cash machine in KC News.


Extra points for them


----------



## Smick (Jan 27, 2016)

That cash machine has been there a good while. I used it about three months ago, but I suspect it was there longer. The last time I tried to use it, it had no cash in it and I wasn't entirely convinced that it hadn't charged me my tenner until I checked online, I didn't trust the reason given on screen. So I just tend to use the Post Office machine instead.


----------



## Smick (Jan 28, 2016)

I finally made it to the Hart tonight.

I had a good chat with Siobhan. 

It's a good pub. Glad to see it back.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2016)

I DJ'd at the White Hart last night. It was pretty good. Many more people than in previous months but need to get the word out and get more in. It is shaping up nicely and the new owners are good as gold.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 31, 2016)

I think the Hart is very male heavy which makes the atmosphere more foreboding. I'm still telling people to go but it needs diluting.

Decks where they are now is a much better place.

ETA: they really need to turn the lights down too!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2016)

Was v male heavy last nite. Boxing on telly!!! 

Lights do need to come down a bit more.

Decks defo better. That was my own gear...bit of a slog getting it all there, but was good to be using my stuff that worked (til a spilt pint hit the speaker!)

Time will tell....


----------



## Maharani (Jan 31, 2016)

Who did you stand in for?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Who did you stand in for?



I think I stood in for them not having booked anyone else in time...ha ha


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I DJ'd at the White Hart last night. It was pretty good. Many more people than in previous months but need to get the word out and get more in. It is shaping up nicely and the new owners are good as gold.



Cool.  Let us know when you're next playing and i might pop down. Good to see the White Hart has returned to normality. I never made it in it's previous incarnation but enjoyed it previous to that. Was a good place to relax with the sunday papers.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2016)

I passed the White Hart on Sunday night. It was very bright inside and very blokey.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2016)

editor said:


> I passed the White Hart on Sunday night. It was very bright inside and very blokey.



It is blokey....needs some diversity....across all colours/creeds/gender....


----------



## Maharani (Feb 2, 2016)

Can someone tell them to sort the lights out at least?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Can someone tell them to sort the lights out at least?!



I mentioned it to them on Sunday.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Can someone tell them to sort the lights out at least?!



I can report a dimming of lights to an almost cosy level this evening.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2016)

FB page for the new (old) white hart - give it some likes....

Security Check Required


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> FB page for the new (old) white hart - give it some likes....
> 
> Security Check Required


I see they're describing themselves as a "sports bar" and have a typo packed description:


> Good oul Local Pub, great athmosphere, tv's, darts and pool table



Have a word!

Actually, if they need a hand with the social media stuff, tell them I'd be happy to pop up.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2016)

editor said:


> I see they're describing themselves as a "sports bar" and have a typo packed description:
> 
> 
> Have a word!
> ...



Will do....


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh, and I can do some photos for them too as the one on their website is awful!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh, and I can do some photos for them too as the one on their website is awful!



I shall tell them


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone going to the Hart tonight? I was thinking of quickly popping and taking a few pics (and maybe meeting the new landlord).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2016)

editor said:


> Anyone going to the Hart tonight? I was thinking of quickly popping and taking a few pics (and maybe meeting the new landlord).



I spoke to Siobhan yesterday and said to message you on fb. She and Jason co manage. She is keen to meet you and have a chat.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm not in London for the weekend, but woulda popped down otherwise.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I spoke to Siobhan yesterday and said to message you on fb. She and Jason co manage. She is keen to meet you and have a chat.


Are they around tonight?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2016)

editor said:


> Are they around tonight?



For sure. They are always there.


----------



## pesh (Feb 5, 2016)

I popped in for a pint earlier, was a little concerned by the mid top to sub ratio with the soundsystem but other than that it seems like a great place to get twatted and have a dance, will try to pop down next time they have some tunes on.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 5, 2016)

discobastard said:


> This looks like a laugh. Outside Knowles tonight. Anybody up for getting a team together?
> 
> 
> View attachment 82127


 sorry only just seen this and I love a quiz! Is it happening weekly -  can we team up with you? pm me


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> sorry only just seen this and I love a quiz! Is it happening weekly -  can we team up with you? pm me



discobastard - i'd like to do the quiz too.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 5, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> sorry only just seen this and I love a quiz! Is it happening weekly -  can we team up with you? pm me


Not sorted anything yet, thanks for reminding me! Now that gaijingirl is on board we have the making of a good old team. I'll get on it and try and sort a date and get some other urbs involved


----------



## discobastard (Feb 5, 2016)

Is anybody still in the Hart?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Not sorted anything yet, thanks for reminding me! Now that gaijingirl is on board we have the making of a good old team. I'll get on it and try and sort a date and get some other urbs involved



Funnily enough we were in early on Wednesday and thought about getting the old skool Tulse Hill quiz crew back together   We didn't stay for the quiz though so no idea if it's any good.  But suffice to say I'm up for it 

Will also tag RubyToogood and Ms T who I imagine may be up for quizzing


----------



## discobastard (Feb 5, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Funnily enough we were in early on Wednesday and thought about getting the old skool Tulse Hill quiz crew back together   We didn't stay for the quiz though so no idea if it's any good.  But suffice to say I'm up for it
> 
> Will also tag RubyToogood and Ms T who I imagine may be up for quizzing


Yep old skool krew. Let's have it [emoji4]


----------



## clandestino (Feb 6, 2016)

Ended up at the Railway tonight and the place was jumping. Great crowd, really mixed and friendly, and the DJs were excellent - not all my music but you could tell these guys were good. A lot of 70s, 80s, 90s soul - Soul II Soul (yes!) to Chaka Demus And Pliers (umm) - with a load of 60s soul, ska and reggae thrown in too, everything played off vinyl. An older crowd, but everyone was really up for it, lots of singing along, dancing with their arms in the air, and the like. Wasn't at all surprised to bump into Maharani there. A really lovely night out.

Walked past the Hart on the way home and it wasn't quite as inviting - very bright, hardly anyone in, mostly blokes, a couple of people dancing along to the dregs of the karaoke. Good luck to them, but they've got a way to go yet. Definitely need to sort out the lights.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes to quizzing, obvs. But can't make a Wednesday for a few weeks. x


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Ended up at the Railway tonight and the place was jumping. Great crowd, really mixed and friendly, and the DJs were excellent - not all my music but you could tell these guys were good. A lot of 70s, 80s, 90s soul - Soul II Soul (yes!) to Chaka Demus And Pliers (umm) - with a load of 60s soul, ska and reggae thrown in too, everything played off vinyl. An older crowd, but everyone was really up for it, lots of singing along, dancing with their arms in the air, and the like. Wasn't at all surprised to bump into Maharani there. A really lovely night out.
> 
> Walked past the Hart on the way home and it wasn't quite as inviting - very bright, hardly anyone in, mostly blokes, a couple of people dancing along to the dregs of the karaoke. Good luck to them, but they've got a way to go yet. Definitely need to sort out the lights.



Pepperpot DJs are excellent. It was their 10 year anniversary playing the railway last night. They really know their stuff.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 6, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Not sorted anything yet, thanks for reminding me! *Now that gaijingirl is on board we have the making of a good old team.* I'll get on it and try and sort a date and get some other urbs involved



I think that might be the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me on U75.  I feel fantastic now!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Ended up at the Railway tonight and the place was jumping. Great crowd, really mixed and friendly, and the DJs were excellent - not all my music but you could tell these guys were good. A lot of 70s, 80s, 90s soul - Soul II Soul (yes!) to Chaka Demus And Pliers (umm) - with a load of 60s soul, ska and reggae thrown in too, everything played off vinyl. An older crowd, but everyone was really up for it, lots of singing along, dancing with their arms in the air, and the like. Wasn't at all surprised to bump into Maharani there. A really lovely night out.
> 
> Walked past the Hart on the way home and it wasn't quite as inviting - very bright, hardly anyone in, mostly blokes, a couple of people dancing along to the dregs of the karaoke. Good luck to them, but they've got a way to go yet. Definitely need to sort out the lights.


Great post. Nice to see you clandestino.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Pepperpot DJs are excellent. It was their 10 year anniversary playing the railway last night. They really know their stuff.


And they're kindly folk. I know Peter very well


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2016)

I'll be back at the Railway next Saturday, swiftly lowering standards


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 6, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Not sorted anything yet, thanks for reminding me! Now that gaijingirl is on board we have the making of a good old team. I'll get on it and try and sort a date and get some other urbs involved


4 is plenty for a good team! any more than 6 in the team just leads to disagreement about who has the right answer.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Not sorted anything yet, thanks for reminding me! Now that gaijingirl is on board we have the making of a good old team. I'll get on it and try and sort a date and get some other urbs involved


Old and new(ish) urbs?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm a bit shit at quizzes but I'll keep the troops entertained.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2016)

Ooh, forgot to say I had a boogie with Jerry Dammers at the railway! How on earth did I let that one slip my mind?! He's very shy but cool as fuck obvs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't think anyone's ever called him shy before.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2016)

I would like to quiz too  if there are more we could always have more than one team


----------



## discobastard (Feb 6, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Old and new(ish) urbs?


Yep. Anyone welcome. We might even end up with two teams. 

I'll have a look at dates and try and get something organised in the next few days.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 7, 2016)

editor said:


> I'll be back at the Railway next Saturday, swiftly lowering standards



wish you'd been there tonight.  We had a good laugh but really the most appalling DJ!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> wish you'd been there tonight.  We had a good laugh but really the most appalling DJ!


I was there tonight. Have not been for a couple of years but a friend was playing in the Here to Havana band. Lovely atmosphere. And the food was excellent. Only spoilt by a friend of a friend describing in far too much detail exactly what eating gluten does to him. Luckily they have a gluten free beer, otherwise I fear the night could have been horribly messy. Agree the dj was a little... hit and miss?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 7, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I was there tonight. Have not been for a couple of years but a friend was playing in the Here to Havana band. Lovely atmosphere. And the food was excellent. Only spoilt by a friend of a friend describing in far too much detail exactly what eating gluten does to him. Luckily they have a gluten free beer, otherwise I fear the night could have been horribly messy. Agree the dj was a little... hit and miss?



It was just a very random selection of tunes - so yeah - hit and miss is spot on.  We had a fantastic night though and the atmosphere was brilliant.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Feb 7, 2016)

Here's funny... Me and New Flatmate were in the Railway last week, chatting with the beardy hipster new bar manager. Decided not to be prejudiced, and he seemed friendly enough. Until... "All these beers, they're gonna go. We don't need so many beers, just an ale and a lager. We don't make a lot of money on beer. And all these different spirits, they're going. We'll just sell rum - rum cocktails, that's where the money is nowadays".


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> Here's funny... Me and New Flatmate were in the Railway last week, chatting with the beardy hipster new bar manager. Decided not to be prejudiced, and he seemed friendly enough. Until... "All these beers, they're gonna go. We don't need so many beers, just an ale and a lager. We don't make a lot of money on beer. And all these different spirits, they're going. We'll just sell rum - rum cocktails, that's where the money is nowadays".


He was a bit of an arse with us on two occasions including insisting we had not settled a tab (and still insisting after I produced a receipt). He was pretty amateur.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 7, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> Here's funny... Me and New Flatmate were in the Railway last week, chatting with the beardy hipster new bar manager. Decided not to be prejudiced, and he seemed friendly enough. Until... "All these beers, they're gonna go. We don't need so many beers, just an ale and a lager. We don't make a lot of money on beer. And all these different spirits, they're going. We'll just sell rum - rum cocktails, that's where the money is nowadays".



uh oh


----------



## Cartoon Man (Feb 7, 2016)

I should add that the following night, when I mentioned it to the other bar staff, they a) had no knowledge of it, and b) fell about laughing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 7, 2016)

.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 8, 2016)

Nothing to with running commentaries of ethnic majority public house activities, but a local story all the same ...

Armed police sent to Tulse Hill after man shot (click for more)


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Nothing to with running commentaries of ethnic majority public house activities, but a local story all the same ...
> 
> Armed police sent to Tulse Hill after man shot (click for more)


Thanks for that - it caused a lot of disruption all day to the buses up and down the hill, but I suppose it was mostly for a good reason.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 9, 2016)

last shooting on that same stretch was a very long time ago, maybe 20 years,....outside the MOT garage. Guy sat in his car got shot in the head. I think the two woodcocks was still open....now that _was_ an ethnic majority public house...


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> last shooting on that same stretch was a very long time ago, maybe 20 years,....outside the MOT garage. Guy sat in his car got shot in the head. I think the two woodcocks was still open....now that _was_ an ethnic majority public house...


Aka the Two Woodlice? Yes it was still just about open at the time...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2016)

The Two Woodcocks was still open until 2006 - only 10 years ago, it was our local from 2005, for a little while before it became Brazas.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 9, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> The Two Woodcocks was still open until 2006 - only 10 years ago, it was our local from 2005, for a little while before it became Brazas.



Was it...crikey....

Do you remember the shooting outside tge garage?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Was it...crikey....
> 
> Do you remember the shooting outside tge garage?



Yes I think I do.  I reckon it must have been when we were on the estate but I'll ask gaijinboy later - he's got a better memory.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 9, 2016)

From: Chief Superintendent Richard Wood
Topic: Incidents of note

On Sunday, February 7, at approximately 19:00, police were called to a report of a shooting outside the Brixton Food and Wine shop in Tulse Hill, SW2.

On arrival, it became apparent that a moped carrying two persons had approached a group of males standing outside the shop. The pillion passenger had disembarked and chased three members of the group. Several gunshots were heard.

One of the shots apparently struck one of the chased males, a 20-year-old from the Tulse Hill Estate, in the leg. The victim made his way to a nearby friend's flat, to which ambulance crews were subsequently called and dispatched. The male was transferred to hospital and, following treatment, discharged at midnight into the care of his parents.

The male refused to engage with police; however, intelligence suggests the incident is gang-related. The incident was captured on CCTV and enquiries to establish the identities of those involved are ongoing.

Please do contact me or my staff office if you have any questions or wish to discuss any further aspect of these incidents with me.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh oh. When did this happen then?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 13, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Oh oh. When did this happen then?
> 
> View attachment 83395



I know - it seems wrong.  Although I suppose a bit of comfort for the hours and hours on the Walworth Road isn't necessarily a bad thing.

Did you take that about an hour ago?  I saw you loitering outside the White Hart in the rain.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 13, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I know - it seems wrong.  Although I suppose a bit of comfort for the hours and hours on the Walworth Road isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Did you take that about an hour ago?  I saw you loitering outside the White Hart in the rain.



No i was on the way back from the cafe and getting angry because i could not cross the road. I was going to get it to the footy for the novelty but remembered i was meeting Miss B on the train


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 13, 2016)

Fingers said:


> No i was on the way back from the cafe and getting angry because i could not cross the road. I was going to get it to the footy for the novelty but remembered i was meeting Miss B on the train



I could see you were not able to cross - I was fed up, cycling in the rain.  Shitty cold rainy weather.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 13, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I could see you were not able to cross - I was fed up, cycling in the rain.  Shitty cold rainy weather.



I have never been so cross


----------



## Smick (Feb 14, 2016)

What do they do with the old buses? There seemed nothing wrong with those on the 68. They're more modern than those on the 2.

And if they switch the 68 to a new Routemaster, will the frequency remain the same, given that there is additional capacity on the new one.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2016)

Had a great night in the Railway last night - we were doing an Offline night there and had a brilliant crowd in. Passed the White Hart on the way in and heard a load of karaoke going on. Not my kind of thing, I'm afraid.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 15, 2016)

Exciting. We got the 68 Routemaster on Saturday. The bit going up Walworth road was how far we travelled before realising we were going in the wrong direction, so we ended up travelling on two!


----------



## Manter (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking for a spare room for a refugee. 

Syrian man who has spent 7 months (!) in the jungle and has crossed. He doesn't speak much English and has been through a lot so it would be great if he could stay here in London close to a large group of friends who have all crossed- they will teach him English for a start! The NASS people will send him somewhere random up north in his own.

Can anyone help? Needs to have an address the home office can send letters to so has to be legit, not a squat or sub let or anything


----------



## Fingers (Feb 21, 2016)

So gutted, se went to get a takeaway from Jade Garden this evening and they are telling us they are shutting down. Everyone gave me a massive hug.  So shit :-(


----------



## Smick (Feb 21, 2016)

Is that the one opposite the old fire station?

I've never eaten from there.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 21, 2016)

Smick said:


> Is that the one opposite the old fire station?
> 
> I've never eaten from there.


Yeah. I've only just started ordering from there recently. 

I remember the delivery guy being really friendly too. That's a real shame.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 21, 2016)

Go No2 Chinese instead.


----------



## Smick (Feb 22, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Go No2 Chinese instead.


No2 is my favourite as well. My dad is over this week and we'll get a takeaway from there. He gets pissed off and starts shouting "How come you don't get such a good Chinese as this in Belfast!" Good being cheap and loads of it.

Anyway poptyping , I think you and I are quite aligned on the take always.


----------



## ringo (Feb 23, 2016)

Balls, we had another nice delivery from Jade Garden at the weekend. Will try No2 next then.

The old Ladbrokes opposite the former Fire Station is being refitted at the mo, no sign of what it's to be yet though.


----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2016)

The skip outside the shop being done up right by the MOT garage has partially fallen through the pavement. Some excavation they're doing in there!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2016)

White Hart just got a 5star ratiing from Guinness


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 23, 2016)

Smick said:


> No2 is my favourite as well. My dad is over this week and we'll get a takeaway from there. He gets pissed off and starts shouting "How come you don't get such a good Chinese as this in Belfast!" Good being cheap and loads of it.
> 
> Anyway poptyping , I think you and I are quite aligned on the take always.




What other ones do you like in the ends? In case I'm missing any... I mean obviously you know about my love affair with Gurkha Cottage


----------



## Smick (Feb 23, 2016)

poptyping said:


> What other ones do you like in the ends? In case I'm missing any... I mean obviously you know about my love affair with Gurkha Cottage


Yeah, and we got from there recently, based on your recommendation. At the moment it's Kennedy's for fish and chips, No 2 for Chinese, Gurkah Cottage for Indian, Slurp when my wife gets her way and insists on something a bit more expensive. That's about it really.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 23, 2016)

Smick said:


> Yeah, and we got from there recently, based on your recommendation. At the moment it's Kennedy's for fish and chips, No 2 for Chinese, Gurkah Cottage for Indian, Slurp when my wife gets her way and insists on something a bit more expensive. That's about it really.



Do you ever cook?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 23, 2016)

Smick said:


> Yeah, and we got from there recently, based on your recommendation. At the moment it's Kennedy's for fish and chips, No 2 for Chinese, Gurkah Cottage for Indian, Slurp when my wife gets her way and insists on something a bit more expensive. That's about it really.



Do kennedys deliver? 

Did you try the black dhal at GC? And the lamb chops?!


----------



## Smick (Feb 23, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Do you ever cook?


Yeah, it tends to be once per month that we'd get a takeaway. We have to cook for the kids anyway, although we would allow them to share some fish and chips as I reckon there's not much artificial in there. Indian and Chinese would be a special occasion. Kebab meat and chips is a guilty pleasure on the way home from the pub. I'm quite good really.


----------



## Smick (Feb 23, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Do kennedys deliver?
> 
> Did you try the black dhal at GC? And the lamb chops?!


No, I don't think they do. Although fish and chips have a very short window in which they have to be eaten. You could get the p13 round and back.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 23, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Do kennedys deliver?
> 
> Did you try the black dhal at GC? And the lamb chops?!


Gurkha Cottage black dhal [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 23, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Gurkha Cottage black dhal [emoji1360][emoji1360]



Food equivalent of heroin. For reals.


----------



## ringo (Feb 24, 2016)

ringo said:


> The old Ladbrokes opposite the former Fire Station is being refitted at the mo, no sign of what it's to be yet though.



Odd half office/room partitioned off in there with a big window, so not going to be a normal open plan shop. I'm guessing cab office.


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 25, 2016)

Shame about jade garden. They supplied the food for our wedding.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like we are also going to loose our ticket office at the station in June

RMT to fight "ticket office carnage"  - rmt


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2016)

I'd like to say that's a real shame because they are such nice and decent staff, but they're not very often. They are mostly rude and act like they couldn't give a shit, and customers are just treated like an inconvenience.

I only hope they get the ticket machines at the Tulse Hill end up to the task, because it's always breaking down.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 25, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'd like to say that's a real shame because they are such nice and decent staff, but they're not very often. They are mostly rude and act like they couldn't give a shit, and customers are just treated like an inconvenience.
> 
> I only hope they get the ticket machines at the Tulse Hill end up to the task, because it's always breaking down.


I concur.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 27, 2016)

Horrible day. Going for one in the White Hart if anyone is at a loose end


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

I used to live in Tulse Hill. Used to run for my life from train station to flat.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Gurkha Cottage black dhal [emoji1360][emoji1360]


Black dhal and black beans in a burrito...black grapes too... Black fruit and veg is gooood


----------



## Greebo (Feb 27, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Black dhal and black beans in a burrito...black grapes too... Black fruit and veg is gooood


Goth tea FTW!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> I used to live in Tulse Hill. Used to run for my life from train station to flat.


Your point?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 28, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Horrible day. Going for one in the White Hart if anyone is at a loose end



Breakfast at the electric in the morning mate ❤


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2016)

poptyping said:


> What other ones do you like in the ends? In case I'm missing any... I mean obviously you know about my love affair with Gurkha Cottage


I love Ghurka Cottage too.  Is black dal the same as makhani dal?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I love Ghurka Cottage too.  Is black dal the same as makhani dal?


Yes.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 28, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Breakfast at the electric in the morning mate ❤



Quality breakfast that was mate. Didn't eat for the rest of the day!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 28, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I love Ghurka Cottage too.  Is black dal the same as makhani dal?



In this case yes ❤ but obvs you can cook black dhal in different ways


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 28, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Breakfast at the electric in the morning mate [emoji173]



Electric Cafe is my all time favourite fry up - best bubble I've ever eaten, everything cooked to total perfection. Family run business too - made of win.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 28, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Your point?



Don't feed it....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 28, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Electric Cafe is my all time favourite fry up - best bubble I've ever eaten, everything cooked to total perfection. Family run business too - made of win.



Yeah it's my fave too. I wish they delivered


----------



## Fingers (Feb 28, 2016)

White Hart is well busy this afternoon and last night


----------



## Fingers (Feb 28, 2016)

The WH is probs one if the best pubs in south London now. Me and my mate were probs the only two people in a packed out pub supporting Man Citeh in the League Cup Final. Most of the pub were supporting Liverpool.  Landlord brought us over a huge glass of Jameson's before the last penalty was kicked into the net.

Scousers went a bit quiet shortly afterwards mind....


----------



## Fingers (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh and Reece is a fab addition to the boozer as well


----------



## discobastard (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Tulse Hill people - does anybody have a stepladder (with a platform height of about a metre or more) that I could borrow over the weekend?  Ideally pick up tomorrow night around 7/8pm and return on Sat/Sun when it suits.  Or pick up Sat mid morning/afternoon if tomorrow eve not good.

Will gladly reciprocate the favour with a bottle of something nice from the Co-op

Cheers


----------



## Fingers (Mar 3, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Hi Tulse Hill people - does anybody have a stepladder (with a platform height of about a metre minimum) that I could borrow over the weekend?  Ideally pick up tomorrow night around 7/8pm and return on Sat/Sun when it suits.  Or pick up Sat mid morning/afternoon if tomorrow eve not good.
> 
> Will gladly reciprocate the favour with a bottle of something nice from the Co-op
> 
> Cheers



I have a ladder. One of those that fold in half. Probs about 4/5 metre when fully extended but it does not have a platform (ie not a step ladder)


----------



## discobastard (Mar 3, 2016)

Can you stand on it when folded (i.e. it gives you about 2 metres up the wall)?  Its a bathroom ceiling thing.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 3, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Can you stand on it when folded (i.e. it gives you about 2 metres up the wall)?  Its a bathroom ceiling thing.



Yes mate


----------



## discobastard (Mar 3, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Yes mate


Lovely.  You around tomorrow?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 3, 2016)

.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes will be around in the evening, but will check it out before you come round to make sure it will do the job


----------



## discobastard (Mar 3, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Yes will be around in the evening, but will check it out before you come round to make sure it will do the job


Cheers dude, should be back in TH by 7.00pm - will text


----------



## Fingers (Mar 3, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Cheers dude, should be back in TH by 7.00pm - will text



Cool!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 3, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Hi Tulse Hill people - does anybody have a stepladder (with a platform height of about a metre or more) that I could borrow over the weekend?  Ideally pick up tomorrow night around 7/8pm and return on Sat/Sun when it suits.  Or pick up Sat mid morning/afternoon if tomorrow eve not good.
> 
> Will gladly reciprocate the favour with a bottle of something nice from the Co-op
> 
> Cheers


I do. I'll pm you my address. Pick up tomorrow if you can. Drop back whenever.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2016)

if all else fails we've got one too.


----------



## Smick (Mar 3, 2016)

I'll offer you mine as well. Polished aluminium, about 4ft high on the top step. Quality manufacturer. A real head turner!


----------



## Fingers (Mar 3, 2016)

The ones above sound more like you are looking so I will not be offended if you take someone else's offer


----------



## discobastard (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you all very much - an embarrassment of stepladders you might say!

Yes, Fingers, it does sound like yours is one of the heavy ones so I shall take up Maharani's kindly offer and if it's not high enough I'll try the rest of them too 
And hopefully soon I won't be showering in the dark...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2016)

Smick said:


> I'll offer you mine as well. Polished aluminium, about 4ft high on the top step. Quality manufacturer. A real head turner!



Ladder pimp!


----------



## Smick (Mar 3, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Ladder pimp!


I was thinking more along the lines of second hand car salesman.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 4, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Thank you all very much - an embarrassment of stepladders you might say!
> 
> Yes, Fingers, it does sound like yours is one of the heavy ones so I shall take up Maharani's kindly offer and if it's not high enough I'll try the rest of them too
> And hopefully soon I won't be showering in the dark...


I have a yellow step ladder and a yellow platform ladder, just in case you need to colour coordinate with something.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2016)

I also have a step ladder.  Originally silver in colour it has aged gracefully having developed an elegant emulsion-spatter patina over its fifteen years. Hard plastic foot cups in stylish black protect the floor from scrapes while the joints between the 4 steps and the legs are strengthened with symmetrical yet jaunty plastic struts in a mid blue. When opened the ladder provides a secure platform approximately 4ft from the ground, more than sufficient for standard domestic ceiling heights and range of standard human heights. Stability hooks assist in maintaining a rigid position when in use and comply fully with BS1729.  The ladder is in good working order. Both steps and platform benefit from a 1/4 inch tread providing excellent grip when combined with a British Safety Standard compliant work shoe. All in all this ladder is a valuable and reliable addition to any home DIY kit.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 4, 2016)

If you are wondering, I do not have a step ladder


----------



## Fingers (Mar 4, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> I also have a step ladder.  Originally silver in colour it has aged gracefully having developed an elegant emulsion-spatter patina over its fifteen years. Hard plastic foot cups in stylish black protect the floor from scrapes while the joints between the 4 steps and the legs are strengthened with symmetrical yet jaunty plastic struts in a mid blue. When opened the ladder provides a secure platform approximately 4ft from the ground, more than sufficient for standard domestic ceiling heights and range of standard human heights. Stability hooks assist in maintaining a rigid position when in use and comply fully with BS1729.  The ladder is in good working order. Both steps and platform benefit from a 1/4 inch tread providing excellent grip when combined with a British Safety Standard compliant work shoe. All in all this ladder is a valuable and reliable addition to any home DIY kit.



I like the fact that it is fully compliant with BS1729. That surely makes yours the winner!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I like the fact that it is fully compliant with BS1729. That surely makes yours the winner!



Anyone fool enough to buy a ladder that isn't deserves all the misfortune they get, frankly.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2016)

I got a ladder but I don't lend my shit to freaks off the internet.....

Sharing is for suckers!!!


----------



## Fingers (Mar 4, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Anyone fool enough to buy a ladder that isn't deserves all the misfortune they get, frankly.



My great grandad dropped dead whilst at the top of a ladder whilst cutting the hedge on Christmas day. BS1729 would not have done him any favours.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2016)

Fingers said:


> My great grandad dropped dead whilst at the top of a ladder whilst cutting the hedge on Christmas day. BS1729 would not have done him any favours.



Well now you've made me feel bad.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2016)

Fingers said:


> My great grandad dropped dead whilst at the top of a ladder whilst cutting the hedge on Christmas day. BS1729 would not have done him any favours.



Why on Christmas day?


----------



## Smick (Mar 4, 2016)

Fingers said:


> My great grandad dropped dead whilst at the top of a ladder whilst cutting the hedge on Christmas day. BS1729 would not have done him any favours.


My great grandad never walked under ladders all his life due to his superstitious nature.  Five days after his 103rd birthday he was pushed under one in his wheelchair, despite his protestations, then died in his sleep six weeks later.

It makes me wonder if there is something to this superstition after all.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2016)

I laddered my tights today.  Fuck you discobastard


----------



## Me76 (Mar 4, 2016)

I love this place


----------



## Fingers (Mar 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why on Christmas day?



Not sure mate. He was a bit eccentric, must correct this though. He was my GG grandad.

 My grandma karked after Christmas dinner right in front of us after i had done the washing up. 2001. That was a day to remember


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2016)

At least tell me she wasn't on a ladder. I don't need another thing to feel bad about.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 4, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> At least tell me she wasn't on a ladder. I don't need another thing to feel bad about.



No. She was sitting on the settee, then removed herself from the settee to kark it in front of queens speech I think. Pissed herself as well. 

Was not a fine day.


----------



## Smick (Mar 4, 2016)

Fingers said:


> No. She was sitting on the settee, then removed herself from the settee to kark it in front of queens speech I think. Pissed herself as well.
> 
> Was not a fine day.


Removing the shock of it happening, it's nice that her last day was surrounded by her family and with all the good cheer of Christmas. Everyone has to go some time and not everyone has such a good last day.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 4, 2016)

Smick said:


> Removing the shock of it happening, it's nice that her last day was surrounded by her family and with all the good cheer of Christmas. Everyone has to go some time and not everyone has such a good last day.



Oh very true there. She was the most negative person I have ever met. Was impressed she went out in style!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 4, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I laddered my tights today.  Fuck you discobastard



Ok, it seems like there's some kind of 'laddergate' going on here.  For those that are interested, the ladder kindly supplied by Maharani couldn't be more perfect for the job it needs to do.  Here it is with the offending lightswitch - I am going to OWN that lightswitch tomorrow, I'm telling you.

 

And there's been a lot of quite frankly questionable stories flying around talking about colour co-ordinated ladders, British Standard ladders, some emotional tales involving ladders and a quite flabbergasting comment blaming me for some laddered tights.

Not one of those stories rung true.

(Sorry I spent all night trying to pun on ladders and that's the best I could do after four pints of Gamma Ray listening to Earl Brutus)


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## discobastard (Mar 4, 2016)

*Public Service Announcement*

You may, if grocery shopping in the Co-operative in Tulse Hill, be exposed to the following ‘offer’.  Please be aware that this product is, from a taste point of view, _extremely offensive._



Do not under any circumstances attempt to purchase or consume this product.  Doing so may result in undesirable and extreme symptoms including regret, nausea and/or shame.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2016)

they were picking snacks and flavours out of a hat that day at co-op HQ weren't they


----------



## discobastard (Mar 4, 2016)

Crispy said:


> they were picking snacks and flavours out of a hat that day at co-op HQ weren't they


I'm going to have another handful because I'm generous and maybe I'm just being precious after a few drinks.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 4, 2016)

Oh god no.  I implore you all.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 4, 2016)

My stories were unfortunately true (or what me mum told me)

Careful up that ladder sunshine!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 4, 2016)

Fingers said:


> My stories were unfortunately true (or what me mum told me)
> 
> Careful up that ladder sunshine!


Yeah, understand that dude - hope no offence take for sake of a joke


----------



## Fingers (Mar 5, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Yeah, understand that dude - hope no offence take for sake of a joke



Oh god, I know. Sorry, just read my post and it sounded well dodge 

No, the whole death on Christmas day was both  and  and a bit 

Looking back on it, it was well funny


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 5, 2016)

discobastard said:


> *Public Service Announcement*
> 
> You may, if grocery shopping in the Co-operative in Tulse Hill, be exposed to the following ‘offer’.  Please be aware that this product is, from a taste point of view, _extremely offensive._.



So more of a case of reduced to sneer


----------



## nick (Mar 5, 2016)

Ended up in the White Hart tonight. Top pub full of interesting people and truly dreadful karaoke. what more could you want?
Great night..


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2016)

Found some young people on the pavement opposite the white Hart yesterday. One of whom had lost their belongings inside and the other was claiming to have been head butted by one of the proprietors. Obviously I can't be certain what actually happened as I only saw the aftermath but the lads face was a mess and the girl was quite upset


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2016)

I would be very surprised if one of the proprietors had head butted a customer, even a very difficult customer.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Not sure mate. He was a bit eccentric, must correct this though. He was my GG grandad.
> 
> My grandma karked after Christmas dinner right in front of us after i had done the washing up. 2001. That was a day to remember


Shows how often you do the washing up. She died of shock obvs.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2016)

discobastard said:


> *Public Service Announcement*
> 
> You may, if grocery shopping in the Co-operative in Tulse Hill, be exposed to the following ‘offer’.  Please be aware that this product is, from a taste point of view, _extremely offensive._
> 
> ...


I saw those and though eughhhh!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Found some young people on the pavement opposite the white Hart yesterday. One of whom had lost their belongings inside and the other was claiming to have been head butted by one of the proprietors. Obviously I can't be certain what actually happened as I only saw the aftermath but the lads face was a mess and the girl was quite upset


Did they appear to be very drunk?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Did they appear to be very drunk?



They'd obviously had a few drinks and we're a little worse for wear. Did you see what happened?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2016)

poptyping said:


> They'd obviously had a few drinks and we're a little worse for wear. Did you see what happened?


No not at all. I agree with Nanker Phelge, I can't imagine any of the _staff _being violent in any way. I can imagine a few of the punters being so however. Maybe they got the staff mixed up with punters?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2016)

It wasn't me....


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2016)

That place has really gone back to being dark and moody. A ghostly pub of venomous no ones. I do like the staff though. They're a good bunch.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2016)

Having witnessed the ejection of a few difficult people in recent weeks I can say that it has always been handled in a swift, firm and professional fashion...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2016)

Maharani said:


> A ghostly pub of venomous no ones



Bit harsh. I might be venomous, and occasionally dark and moody, but I'm not a no one....


----------



## nick (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm a no one.

My observations:

A complete mix of people
Hipster light, no dawgs to be bought

Very friendly - chatted to a few people I had never seen before
Staff very friendly; landlord handing out large shots of Jamiesons to anyone who was Irish (or had been to Ireland, or who had heard of it)
Some of the punters may have appeared moody - but everyone seemed in a happy relaxed mood and was up for a chat

Didn't see the incident mentioned, but saw a group leaving followed by various discussions outside and some floor being mopped up. If there was an altercation it was quick and quiet and contained. Doubt it was the staff
The Karaoke standard was very low, with notable exception of the bloke that sang True Faith (who it transpired believed New Order to be better than sliced bread) - although everyone got a cheer for their efforts, even if they made ears bleed.
It was agreed with those I talked to that it was a proper pub with no delusions of grandeur and that it should do well as the Railway goes trendier


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I would be very surprised if one of the proprietors had head butted a customer, even a very difficult customer.



Yeah I like I say I have no idea what happened. Just sharing what I was told and saw. Whatever happened looked nasty.

Anyway on to other things... I'm currently locked out with my keys on the inside of the door. Can I borrow a ladder. 

gaijingirl are you around and do you have my spare set of keys? 

Tulse Hill massive please help!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2016)

Maharani said:


> No not at all. I agree with Nanker Phelge, I can't imagine any of the _staff _being violent in any way. I can imagine a few of the punters being so however. Maybe they got the staff mixed up with punters?



Yeah that's highly likely tbh. 

Are you one of the ppl with ladders?

Smick?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2016)

nick said:


> I'm a no one.
> 
> My observations:
> 
> ...


I was being a bit off tbh. It's better than it has been in a long time in there.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Yeah that's highly likely tbh.
> 
> Are you one of the ppl with ladders?
> 
> Smick?


Me, ladders? I am yes. Although discobastard is currently using them. I expect he's on them now trying to fathom his light switch. Be careful and good luck!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bit harsh. I might be venomous, and occasionally dark and moody, but I'm not a no one....


Certainly, you're not a no one.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Yeah I like I say I have no idea what happened. Just sharing what I was told and saw. Whatever happened looked nasty.
> 
> Anyway on to other things... I'm currently locked out with my keys on the inside of the door. Can I borrow a ladder.
> 
> ...


Oh shit. Sorry hon. What a pain. You can come and hang out at mine if you're stuck...


----------



## discobastard (Mar 5, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Yeah that's highly likely tbh.
> 
> Are you one of the ppl with ladders?
> 
> Smick?


Sorry popty, I'm on the other side of London right now otherwise you could have borrowed this one. Hope you're not still stranded outside?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2016)

Maharani discobastard am ok now thank you. Managed to get in. I'm very silly with keys


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2016)

Is there football on or something? Coop was very quiet. As were the streets, apart from streams of traffic.


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Yeah that's highly likely tbh.
> 
> Are you one of the ppl with ladders?
> 
> Smick?



Yes, do you need one?

Did I walk past you earlier? I was in a daydream and noticed you at the last minute, and am not sure if it even was you.

I don't want you to think that I'd ignore you, yet talk on here and pm you etc.


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2016)

Sorry, I just read the other posts after having replied to the one which I was alerted about.

I'd say that if it was you I walked past, it was in the middle of being locked out.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2016)

Smick said:


> Yes, do you need one?
> 
> Did I walk past you earlier? I was in a daydream and noticed you at the last minute, and am not sure if it even was you.
> 
> I don't want you to think that I'd ignore you, yet talk on here and pm you etc.



I thought it was you! I wasnt sure and that's why I gave you a small smile only. 

I'm ok now. I managed to get in by climbing on the wheelie bin and have been in and out and now back in again!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 5, 2016)

really really sorry I wasn't around.    Glad you got in though.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 6, 2016)

Saw R in the COOP earlier. Apparently after I left last night (about midnight) there was a huge punch up in the Hart


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm sure it was little more than a gentlemanly disagreement over a game of backgammon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## clandestino (Mar 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Saw R in the COOP earlier. Apparently after I left last night (about midnight) there was a huge punch up in the Hart



So someone was headbutted in there on Friday and there was a punch up on Saturday? Blimey.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 6, 2016)

Sounds like an old skool boozer


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2016)

clandestino said:


> So someone was headbutted in there on Friday and there was a punch up on Saturday? Blimey.



Alledged....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2016)

At the end of a long night some people might mistake a drunk stumbling to pick up dropped change as a terrible fracas...


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2016)

clandestino said:


> So someone was headbutted in there on Friday and there was a punch up on Saturday? Blimey.


Blimey indeed. I hope they manage to get back on track but whenever I've gone past it's looked fearfully blokey.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> really really sorry I wasn't around.    Glad you got in though.



Honestly lovely it's totally fine. I'm really glad you have our spare keys tbh. ❤


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Sounds like an old skool boozer



No champagne & cocktails, Lord Charles.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Blimey indeed. I hope they manage to get back on track but whenever I've gone past it's looked fearfully blokey.



Much of the bother appeared to take place on the streets outside the establishment and involved people overspilling from two other establishments in the locality (which will remain nameless, not shameless).

Being on a corner draws the casual passer by who decides to venture in late at night as they pass by. 

The demographic on Saturday night drew lots of young people, of both the male and females variety and there was very much a party atmosphere within. The business outside caused a bit of a stir and resulted in a vicious physical assault of a woman by a nasty 'hard' man. This dampened the atmosphere somewhat.

...but it was not in the Hart. It was all on the corner outside.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 14, 2016)

A very mixed crowd in the Hart this weekend....and lots of them. The rugby drew a good bunch, and Saturday night was very good I heard.

I popped in yesterday afternoon and there was lots more new faces, of all ages and genders.

They have a security guard on at the weekends now.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They have a security guard on at the weekends now.


Sadly almost every pub is getting them now.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 14, 2016)

Has anyone noticed a manure type smell around the station area? I get it when I leave my house. I'm baffled as to where it's coming from. It smells kind of farmy but chemically too iyswim.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Sadly almost every pub is getting them now.



A lot are getting them. They had them at the Hart during the Beard Regime.  See very few pub fights in London generally though. Saying that though, some plank in my adopted local in Croydon tried to get fighty with me on Saturday after taking exception to my footy t-shirt which had the refugee's welcome logo on it.  

Tried to calmly explain it was to Tories that were fucking him, not the refugees but he was not having any of it, decided against a fight, called me a tree hugging leftie or something and stormed out of the pub.

Wanker.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Sadly almost every pub is getting them now.



If it prevents bother and/or gets it dealt with quickly then it's not always a bad thing.

It's over enthusiastic security that can make a situation worse.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 14, 2016)

Fingers said:


> A lot are getting them. They had them at the Hart during the Beard Regime.  See very few pub fights in London generally though. Saying that though, some plank in my adopted local in Croydon tried to get fighty with me on Saturday after taking exception to my footy t-shirt which had the refugee's welcome logo on it.
> 
> Tried to calmly explain it was to Tories that were fucking him, not the refugees but he was not having any of it, decided against a fight, called me a tree hugging leftie or something and stormed out of the pub.
> 
> Wanker.


The beard regime. Lolz.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 14, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Has anyone noticed a manure type smell around the station area? I get it when I leave my house. I'm baffled as to where it's coming from. It smells kind of farmy but chemically too iyswim.


I think I was looking for the word 'silage'.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't have an issue with doormen in bars. The ones at the railway are really nice and reasonable as were the guys that did the doors at the Hart during the beard regime. 

I'm saying that as a person that doesn't get chucked out of pubs however.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2016)

We had the most delicious and enjoyable Sunday roast in many, many years at The Railway yesterday. I went for the rib eye, which was just perfect, and my friends reported their pork and veggie roasts were really nice too. Very impressed.

The only disappointment was the extremely curt, bitter, unprofessional, miserable tosser who took our order behind the bar. All the other members of staff we interacted with were nice and friendly, but that bloke needs to quit his job or take a happy pill, if he hates it so much there.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 14, 2016)

Was it the guy with the beard?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 14, 2016)

I had a bit of an annoying encounter with the guy with the beard (the new manager) last month.  Once he got over himself he was ok though.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 14, 2016)

Beards are the biggest cause of trouble in Tulse Hill by a country mile


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Was it the guy with the beard?


No, clean shaven.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

T & P said:


> No, clean shaven.


I'm intrigued! Age? Hairstyle?


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2016)

Shortish hair, about late 30s.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2016)

Free Bacon and Cabbage Mash, and Stew, in the White Hart on St Patrick's Day.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Free Bacon and Cabbage Mash, and Stew, in the White Hart on St Patrick's Day.


Old school!


----------



## Fingers (Mar 15, 2016)

Post office shut for a refurb til the 24th. About time.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2016)

There's also one on Leigham Vale - albeit up the top end near Knollys Road.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 15, 2016)

Had lunch in VM yesterday. It was delicious. Tandoori chicken, garlic tandoori lamb, paneer pakora, sheek kebab, salad, garlic nan and chips to share with my friend. I've been there before in the evening and it was ok it didnt blow me away or anything . Yesterday it was totally amazing. Def going back soon.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 15, 2016)

We have a new solicitors in the hood. I tried to snap the sign but it's too bright!

It's just up from the Hart - Montas Solicitors. Might be useful for some.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Had lunch in VM yesterday. It was delicious. Tandoori chicken, garlic tandoori lamb, paneer pakora, sheek kebab, salad, garlic nan and chips to share with my friend. I've been there before in the evening and it was ok it didnt blow me away or anything . Yesterday it was totally amazing. Def going back soon.



I had a chicken karahi in there last week. Was lush.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2016)

leanderman said:


> From: Chief Superintendent Richard Wood
> Topic: Incidents of note
> 
> On Sunday, February 7, at approximately 19:00, police were called to a report of a shooting outside the Brixton Food and Wine shop in Tulse Hill, SW2.
> ...



Shooting footage:


----------



## technical (Mar 15, 2016)

Bloody hell. Seeing that is really quite shocking. I've walked past there twice a day for nearly the last ten years on my way to work. 

Chances of catching anyone have to be pretty remote if even the victim doesn't want to say anything.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 17, 2016)

Today my daughter told me an air ambulance landed at her school on leigham vale. A man had allegedly stabbed himself and was in a bad way. We did see drops of blood on the pavement walking back. Poor sod.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Today my daughter told me an air ambulance landed at her school on leigham vale. A man had allegedly stabbed himself and was in a bad way. We did see drops of blood on the pavement walking back. Poor sod.



Yeah - I saw all that.  It happened just as year 1 were leaving to do their sponsored bike ride/scoot/run, so they had to turn around and go out the other entrance.  It was sobering later on to see the blood drops on the pavement.  He was a young guy.  Very sad.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 17, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Yeah - I saw all that.  It happened just as year 1 were leaving to do their sponsored bike ride/scoot/run, so they had to turn around and go out the other entrance.  It was sobering later on to see the blood drops on the pavement.  He was a young guy.  Very sad.


Oh gosh. That's awful. 

Also didn't realise you and I were at the same school!


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Today my daughter told me an air ambulance landed at her school on leigham vale. A man had allegedly stabbed himself and was in a bad way. We did see drops of blood on the pavement walking back. Poor sod.



Oh gosh, that's terrible. We were at Hillside today after school and it was a lovely afternoon, then scootered back along Leigham Vale. I didn't see any blood drops but I guess they were up near the school. Poor guy. Did he survive?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 17, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Oh gosh, that's terrible. We were at Hillside today after school and it was a lovely afternoon, then scootered back along Leigham Vale. I didn't see any blood drops but I guess they were up near the school. Poor guy. Did he survive?



I saw you at Hillside and said hello but you were deep in conversation.  The blood was just between the school and the railway bridge so you wouldn't have passed it.

My friend who saw it unfold said he was still standing when she saw him but wasn't looking great.  Covered in blood - obviously.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Mar 17, 2016)

If, like me, you've ever found yourself on Station Rise wondering where on Earth you might buy a coffee, you'll be pleased to know that the empty kiosk next to the station is being made into a new coffee bar. Just what we've needed for so long!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 17, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> If, like me, you've ever found yourself on Station Rise wondering where on Earth you might buy a coffee, you'll be pleased to know that the empty kiosk next to the station is being made into a new coffee bar. Just what we've needed for so long!



Noticed that the other day 

Which reminds me: has Lazy Rhubarb gone under? Went past last Thursday and it looked both distinctly closed and devoid of furniture


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 17, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Which reminds me: has Lazy Rhubarb gone under? Went past last Thursday and it looked both distinctly closed and devoid of furniture



yes I was going to ask the same - also passed it on Thursday and it did look as you describe.  I've only been in there once ever so it could have been closed for ages and I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I saw you at Hillside and said hello but you were deep in conversation.  The blood was just between the school and the railway bridge so you wouldn't have passed it.
> 
> My friend who saw it unfold said he was still standing when she saw him but wasn't looking great.  Covered in blood - obviously.



Oh no, I didn't see you at all - sorry!


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2016)

Who was the guy? Just a passer-by? No one to do with the school I assume...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 17, 2016)

No we don't know him. Nothing to do with the school. He was young apparently and just stood near the school stabbing himself repeatedly in the chest. A lady whose children go to the school saw him from her flat and called the services. 

It must have been really serious for an air ambulance to be called.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 17, 2016)

clandestino said:


> Oh no, I didn't see you at all - sorry!



Don't worry - I didn't want to interrupt, you looked like you were having an interesting conversation.  Saw the kids running around too - looking so grown up!  It was lovely there today.  Bring on the summer!


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> If, like me, you've ever found yourself on Station Rise wondering where on Earth you might buy a coffee, you'll be pleased to know that the empty kiosk next to the station is being made into a new coffee bar. Just what we've needed for so long!


On a related subject, I don't use the station very often but I still can't remember a single time when I've seen that Exquisite Caribean restaurant right by the station entrance open. Presumably it's no longer in business?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2016)

The White Hart is having it now. Possibly the best night ever. Packed. Great music. A fiddle player. Free food. Loads of people. A huge fucking turnout like I have never seen here. Soon they will be turning people away. It is that packed....and a young lad just started playing his fiddle...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> No we don't know him. Nothing to do with the school. He was young apparently and just stood near the school stabbing himself repeatedly in the chest. A lady whose children go to the school saw him from her flat and called the services.
> 
> It must have been really serious for an air ambulance to be called.



Crikey. The poor fucker. Hope he's ok and gets the support he needs


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> No we don't know him. Nothing to do with the school. He was young apparently and just stood near the school stabbing himself repeatedly in the chest. A lady whose children go to the school saw him from her flat and called the services.
> 
> It must have been really serious for an air ambulance to be called.



That's awful. Hope he's OK and gets some help.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Don't worry - I didn't want to interrupt, you looked like you were having an interesting conversation.  Saw the kids running around too - looking so grown up!  It was lovely there today.  Bring on the summer!



It was lovely - one of those great Hillside days when there's loads of kids from the school and parents. Looking forward to many more.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 17, 2016)

T & P said:


> On a related subject, I don't use the station very often but I still can't remember a single time when I've seen that Exquisite Caribean restaurant right by the station entrance open. Presumably it's no longer in business?


It opens sporadically mostly on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## ringo (Mar 18, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Has anyone noticed a manure type smell around the station area? I get it when I leave my house. I'm baffled as to where it's coming from. It smells kind of farmy but chemically too iyswim.



Lots of gardens have been mulched with bark, woodchip and manure this week. The garden around the flats on the corner of Avenue Park Road with the big willow tree absolutely hums.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 18, 2016)

The manure  on the flat next door to me smells like a mixture of fox shit and olives.  It's rank and lingering.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2016)

That'll explain it! Thanks.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2016)

shit houses


----------



## Maharani (Mar 18, 2016)

So the rumour was true:



I feel bad for disbelieving my daughter now!


----------



## Fingers (Mar 19, 2016)

Shame on you Maharani 

I got a little tour around the post office earlier. Counter seems to be on the right. Needed doing up, it was the same state as my Dad's was 40 years ago.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2016)

That banner has been on Hillside Park for at least a year now - longer maybe - certainly from around the time you mentioned it before.  I don't know what's happening with all that though.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 19, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> That banner has been on Hillside Park for at least a year now - longer maybe - certainly from around the time you mentioned it before.  I don't know what's happening with all that though.


Oh I see. I never walk that way so wouldn't have seen it. Although someone may have mentioned it on here before but I have a crap memory!


----------



## Smick (Mar 19, 2016)

There has been a crash between an ambulance and a car at the Tulse Hill Hotel junction. No buses can get past while they investigate.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2016)

Smick said:


> There has been a crash between an ambulance and a car at the Tulse Hill Hotel junction. No buses can get past while they investigate.



It's like Happy Valley around here at times....


----------



## Maharani (Mar 22, 2016)

Calais Kitchen fundraiser at the Railway this Saturday. Come and give funds.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Mar 24, 2016)

Other end of Palace Rd - http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-58458527.html
Does this replace the lovely old house that burnt down in mysterious (suspicious?) circumstances..?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 24, 2016)

Sister Midnight said:


> Other end of Palace Rd - http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-58458527.html
> Does this replace the lovely old house that burnt down in mysterious (suspicious?) circumstances..?


Which house? The huge one at the top left of palace road if you're coming up from Tulse Hill? 

This proposed build build looks disgusting, tinny and soulless. And at £390,000 for a one bed flat what a fucking bargain!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Which house? The huge one at the top left of palace road if you're coming up from Tulse Hill?
> 
> This proposed build build looks disgusting, tinny and soulless. And at £390,000 for a one bed flat what a fucking bargain!!



Sorry ,., meant to say it was the top right where it joins Christchurch road... Opp the church. Mysteriously... hah... burned down.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Mar 24, 2016)

The one next to doctors' surgery at Streatham Hill end.  
I know it's very sad isn't it.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks like a lorry has tipped over on the bend.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

How is this even possible!


----------



## boohoo (Mar 25, 2016)

The driver must have been going at some speed.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

South Circular crash: Lorry overturns at Tulse Hill gyratory


----------



## Maharani (Mar 25, 2016)

Fuck. That's gonna hold the traffic up. Just on my way back from camberwell. Walking would be quicker. At least no casualties by the sounds of it.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 25, 2016)

It's all cleared up now as far as I can see.


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 25, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Sorry ,., meant to say it was the top right where it joins Christchurch road... Opp the church. Mysteriously... hah... burned down.



The old house on christchurch / Palace Road corner was where author Dennis Wheatley lived as a lad, penning James Bond type tales. The house itself was really quite beautiful, but sadly derelict. I think Streatham Society were trying to protect it as a place of interest / get it listed. The developer grew tired of waiting and a fire started entirely accidently in the middle of the afternoon in the middle of the empty house. And a unique, beautiful building went up in a major blaze. Now crap flats for half a mil each.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 25, 2016)

They have closed the SC towards Christchurch road. 

Lots of emergency services and sand on the road which isn't a good sign.


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2016)

Sand is likely due to fuel spillage rather than pools of blood.

Still, how in the hell did the driver manage to overturn the lorry? It must have been turning at some speed...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 25, 2016)

T & P said:


> Sand is likely due to fuel spillage rather than pools of blood.
> 
> Still, how in the hell did the driver manage to overturn the lorry? It must have been turning at some speed...


Yes I thought that about fuel after I posted. It fell in the passenger side so hopefully the driver wasn't hurt. 

It's like bloody Armageddon out there today!


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2016)

It's going to take a big crane to upright it...

The more I think about it, the less I can understand how it could happen at such tight spot...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 25, 2016)

Lucky it didn't fall into the bookies.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

It is about to be lifted


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2016)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 85052


You should nick that roll of police tape by the bicycle. Hours of fun to be had by putting tape across the front doors of friends and relatives and waiting for them to get home.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 25, 2016)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 85052


can you get to the coop i want some pizza and cider


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes. I am rubber necking outside whilst my smalls spin at the laundrette. Big problems lifting it without ripping it apart


----------



## Smick (Mar 25, 2016)

All traffic was being diverted up Palace Road. In the past I was calling for Palace on to Probyn to be illegal when coming from Leigham Vale, but it must be a special diversionary route.

That must be why Cllrs Liz Atkins, Lib Peck, and Val Shawcross AM all ignored my emails.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

Second failed attempt


----------



## Cartoon Man (Mar 25, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Lucky it didn't fall into the bookies.


What were the odds on that happening, eh?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reporting on the ground Fingers


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

Just been to the COOP. It is back on its wheels now but pretty battered


----------



## colacubes (Mar 25, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Just been to the COOP. It is back on its wheels now but pretty battered



Pics?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 25, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Just been to the COOP. It is back on its wheels now but pretty battered


How many coop trips have you made today?! Are you wearing different clothes every time to ensure you're really going undercover?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

Maharani said:


> How many coop trips have you made today?! Are you wearing different clothes every time to ensure you're really going undercover?



Ha. Only one. The on the spot reporting was due to me waiting for my smalls to spin in the launderette. Upright photo coming up shortly


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

Fucked truck


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

Looking out of my living room window it appears to still be there


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

Talking to some truck geek on the scene (he had come all the way over from Epping) it fell over because it was badly loaded. I could not really argue with his superior knowledge.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 25, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Talking to some truck geek on the scene (he had come all the way over from Epping) it fell over because it was badly loaded. I could not really argue with his superior knowledge.


My mum must be a truck geek, she said the same thing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2016)

simonSW2 said:


> The old house on christchurch / Palace Road corner was where author Dennis Wheatley lived as a lad, penning James Bond type tales. The house itself was really quite beautiful, but sadly derelict. I think Streatham Society were trying to protect it as a place of interest / get it listed. The developer grew tired of waiting and a fire started entirely accidently in the middle of the afternoon in the middle of the empty house. And a unique, beautiful building went up in a major blaze. Now crap flats for half a mil each.



You and I have been here before!  

Brixton news, rumours and general chat - May 2013


----------



## Smick (Mar 25, 2016)

It still looks like traffic is being diverted up Palace Road.


----------



## Smick (Mar 25, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Talking to some truck geek on the scene (he had come all the way over from Epping) it fell over because it was badly loaded. I could not really argue with his superior knowledge.


Do you know what they were carrying? It could be expensive if the entire load has to be scrapped.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2016)

Some of the shit that fell out when they nearly ripped it in two looked like clothing


----------



## Fingers (Apr 1, 2016)

Just to report, absolutely nothing whatsoever has happened in Tulse Hill since the 25th March.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 1, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Just to report, absolutely nothing whatsoever has happened in Tulse Hill since the 25th March.


My boiler broke down making for a pretty unpleasant couple of days.  Sorry - should have reported that 

You'll all be pleased to hear it got fixed this morning and I am now showered and warm again.


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2016)

Five trees were felled on my street during the storm, but for some reason I decided to report it in the general Brixton thread. Shame on me, really...


----------



## macca4848 (Apr 1, 2016)

discobastard said:


> My boiler broke down making for a pretty unpleasant couple of days.  Sorry - should have reported that
> 
> You'll all be pleased to hear it got fixed this morning and I am now showered and warm again.




Do you a boiler person you can put me in touch with please, mine has gone this morning.

Ta muchly


----------



## macca4848 (Apr 1, 2016)

T & P said:


> Five trees were felled on my street during the storm, but for some reason I decided to report it in the general Brixton thread. Shame on me, really...



5 Cherry Trees??.  You live on Romola road, neighbour.

Brixton wannabe


----------



## discobastard (Apr 1, 2016)

macca4848 said:


> Do you a boiler person you can put me in touch with please, mine has gone this morning.
> 
> Ta muchly


These guys are just up the road and were brilliant.  You can call and make an appointment now as they're 24 hour.

Emergency Plumbers, Electricians & Heating Experts in London - The Hamilton Group

They were here at 10.30 this morning after I called at 9pm last night and the bloke who came round was professional and a really nice guy.  I don't know how their prices compare to other companies or solo operators, but it was money well spent as I didn't get dicked about.

Hope you get it sorted.

ETA: apparently not the cheapest but I was quite happy paying to get it sorted quickly and easily.
Brixton tradesmen recommendations: plumbers, electricians, locksmiths, van drivers etc


----------



## macca4848 (Apr 1, 2016)

discobastard said:


> These guys are just up the road and were brilliant.  You can call and make an appointment now as they're 24 hour.
> 
> Emergency Plumbers, Electricians & Heating Experts in London - The Hamilton Group
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll give them a try


----------



## macca4848 (Apr 1, 2016)

macca4848 said:


> 5 Cherry Trees??.  You live on Romola road, neighbour.
> 
> Brixton wannabe


----------



## macca4848 (Apr 1, 2016)

All rotten from fungus, and all the other trees on the road are the same


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2016)

I was wondering why there were no fallen trees in the surrounding streets. When I first saw the damage I expected the entire South London area to be flattened.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 2, 2016)

So gaijinboy just said that Lazy Rhubarb guy closed cos he's moving to either Devon or Dorset or Spain or somewhere like that. He has great attention to detail gaijinboy.


----------



## Smick (Apr 2, 2016)

I tried to buy a Lazy Rhubarb three times. I'm not much of a coffee drinker but, on the occasional payday or whenever, I might treat myself.

Each time he was closed. Signs up saying he was on holiday, was taking the fortnight over Christmas off etc. Each time I went to Carlos and though I've maybe been in on average once per year, he recognised me, says hello etc.

I can't comment on his coffee or cakes but, as far as service goes, it's good riddance to Lazy Rhubarb for me and my £2. He should just have called the shop Lazy Proprietor.


----------



## macca4848 (Apr 2, 2016)

Man take holiday.  Smick take piss


----------



## Smick (Apr 2, 2016)

macca4848 said:


> Man take holiday.  Smick take piss


Is that why his shop is closed? He's on holiday?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 2, 2016)

macca4848 said:


> All rotten from fungus, and all the other trees on the road are the same


they look a bit big to be cherry trees, what are they? Ash dieback hasn't hit london has it?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 2, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> they look a bit big to be cherry trees, what are they? Ash dieback hasn't hit london has it?


Cherry trees get very big, given enough time - think mature pear tree size (a lot taller than a mature apple tree), but they remain quite slender - unlike oaks and apples.  BTW the chestnut fungus has hit S London, and AFAIK ash dieback is present too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 3, 2016)

Ash Dieback sounds like the lead singer of a crap rock band.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 3, 2016)

Landlord at the WH is very unimpressed with this pen warrior wanker


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 3, 2016)

Not cool.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 3, 2016)

If I was him I'd be more pissed off with the wanky football stickers in the first place.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 4, 2016)

Smick said:


> Is that why his shop is closed? He's on holiday?


He left to 'start again' in Barcelona. To start what again I'm not so sure. I went in twice and noticed how filthy he was the second time, grimy fingernails and quite a sweatpot...made me glad to hear he was off out of Tulse hill. No way to run a business.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 4, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> If I was him I'd be more pissed off with the wanky football stickers in the first place.



You'd be more pissed off about stickers than someone scrawling racist shit (Inc a swastika, nf and bnp) in your bogs? That's a bit weird.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like the stickers are on a screen. Surel they just peel off or are they those really sticky ones you need to scrape off?


----------



## ringo (Apr 7, 2016)

ringo said:


> The old Ladbrokes opposite the former Fire Station is being refitted at the mo, no sign of what it's to be yet though.



Whoever said funeral directors was right. Co-op.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 7, 2016)

ringo said:


> Whoever said funeral directors was right. Co-op.


Yeah I saw that yesterday. We already have a funeral directors in WN. Boring!


----------



## ringo (Apr 7, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Yeah I saw that yesterday. We already have a funeral directors in WN. Boring!



Estate agents and funeral directors seem to be the growth industries in WN. 

Should have put this in the WN thread, this can't be Tulse


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Looks like the stickers are on a screen. Surel they just peel off or are they those really sticky ones you need to scrape off?



It's a khazi cistern, not a screen!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 7, 2016)

Both Tulse Hillians and West Norwoodians might like to rant/comment on this map - to do with the town improvement planning...

Commonplace West Norwood and Tulse Hill comments

my favourite comment so far is "I would like to see tall buildings here. Proper skyscrapers like they have in Hong Kong and Canary Warf. It's the ideal place - there's a bus depot and a train station right there. "  (the marker for this is placed just behind the bus station)


----------



## Fingers (Apr 12, 2016)

Nazi shit dealt with


----------



## Fingers (Apr 12, 2016)

Landlord came over ten mins later and said "Fingers, you been to the toilets already?" Ha ha


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2016)

Landlord presented up with a three quarter tumbler fill of neat Janeson's after the Man City win tonight. Promised us untold amounts if we go through to the final. What is there not to love about this boozer?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2016)

To be honest, wish the Nazi shit had been removed before we did it.......


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Looks like the stickers are on a screen. Surel they just peel off or are they those really sticky ones you need to scrape off?



No not on a screen. The stickers as others have said are on a cistern.

Football stickers vs racist graffiti?? Really? No comparison.

Glad you sorted it Fingers, finally. Shame on the landlord for not sorting it earlier.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2016)

poptyping said:


> No not on a screen. The stickers as others have said are on a cistern.
> 
> Football stickers vs racist graffiti?? Really? No comparison.
> 
> Glad you sorted it Fingers, finally. Shame on the landlord for not sorting it earlier.



Thanks. Yeah I am not sure why he had not dealt with it. It had been there at least two weeks:-(


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2016)

Jason, if you are reading this, no more neo nazi, far right shite in the bogs mate. Happy to do both types of removals


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 13, 2016)

poptyping said:


> You'd be more pissed off about stickers than someone scrawling racist shit (Inc a swastika, nf and bnp) in your bogs? That's a bit weird.



Woah - didn't see any Nazi stuff...just thought someone had tried to scratch a DH sticker off...no idea what other bollocks has gone on. ta


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 13, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Jason, if you are reading this, no more neo nazi, far right shite in the bogs mate. Happy to do both types of removals



Who the fuck is Jason and why is he in the toilets?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 13, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Woah - didn't see any Nazi stuff...just thought someone had tried to scratch a DH sticker off...no idea what other bollocks has gone on. ta



It's in the photo in the post you were responding to but fair enough if you didn't see it.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 13, 2016)

poptyping said:


> It's in the photo in the post you were responding to but fair enough if you didn't see it.



No if's or but's please -  still can't see it!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 13, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> No if's or but's please -  still can't see it!



It's pretty clear. Have you looked?


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 13, 2016)

Ahhhhh.......I see now - I really NEED glasses!


----------



## Smick (Apr 13, 2016)

I had to look back at the photo for a second time to see the offensive remarks. It's only when I saw which stickers had been put up to cover it that I was able to look for what had been written.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 13, 2016)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> That guy who always begs around Tulse Hill, the dude with the dreadlocks that he always swings round his head, technically mugged me outside the station last night the cheeky bugger! I wouldn't give him a fag and he got very aggressive and snatched my bacci out of my hand and ran off. I was quite shocked by it all as he is normally not particularly threatening. All sympathy and empathy I ever had for him has now gone.


Has the portly African gentleman with apparent mental health issues who used to beg for money along Norwood Road been eradicated at the request of the more recently arrived ethnic majority?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 13, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Has the portly African gentleman with apparent mental health issues who used to beg for money along Norwood Road been eradicated at the request of the more recently arrived ethnic majority?


I saw him just two weeks back.  I don't get who 'more recently arrived ethnic majority' are.  Please explain.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 13, 2016)

Smick said:


> I had to look back at the photo for a second time to see the offensive remarks. It's only when I saw which stickers had been put up to cover it that I was able to look for what had been written.



I did say it was fair enough if alfro hadn't seen it in my first reply to them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Has the portly African gentleman with apparent mental health issues who used to beg for money along Norwood Road been eradicated at the request of the more recently arrived ethnic majority?



He's still around.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah I saw him yesterday


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 14, 2016)

> Has the portly African gentleman with apparent mental health issues who used to beg for money along Norwood Road been eradicated at the request of the more recently arrived ethnic majority?


Thank you to all who provided confirmed sightings.  I was curious whether the more recently arrived ethnic majority had requested his eradication.

I hope he gets help for his issues before he either is harmed or does harm.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 14, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Thank you to all who provided confirmed sightings.  I was curious whether the more recently arrived ethnic majority had requested his eradication.
> 
> I hope he gets help for his issues before he either is harmed or does harm.



"More recently arrived"? "Requested his eradication"?!


----------



## discobastard (Apr 14, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Thank you to all who provided confirmed sightings.  I was curious whether the more recently arrived ethnic majority had requested his eradication.
> 
> I hope he gets help for his issues before he either is harmed or does harm.



GarveyLives

How precisely might somebody 'request his eradication'?  What does that actually even mean?

This is a pretty diverse place and I think you'll see from discussions up there that we all love living here (though sometimes shitty things happen and we discuss them as a community tends to do, as in post no #6274).  Your apparent habit of dropping into threads and leaving one-off and provocative comments and then rarely engaging in dialogue is interesting - it seems you want to provoke but then subsequently have nothing useful to say or add to any discussion.  It's not that your comments aren't poignant (because often they are), but you do yourself no favours by being wilfully obscure and then failing to engage.  And you know nothing of the background or motivations of any of the community that post here.

What would you like to discuss, specifically, about Tulse Hill and its residents?  We're listening.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 15, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Thank you to all who provided confirmed sightings.  I was curious whether the more recently arrived ethnic majority had requested his eradication.
> 
> I hope he gets help for his issues before he either is harmed or does harm.



Hey if you have real concerns for this man's welfare and safety then it may be a good idea to give the local community mental health team a shout. Horrible to think there's someone in our neighbourhood suffering and in need of help and not getting it.


----------



## Smick (Apr 15, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Hey if you have real concerns for this man's welfare and safety then it may be a good idea to give the local community mental health team a shout. Horrible to think there's someone in our neighbourhood suffering and in need of help and not getting it.


Or even walk down the fucking road and talk to him, see if he's ok. You'd be surprised at the impact a "hello" or a handshake can have.


 It seems like me that you have no concern for his wellbeing but want to make some form of comment about the ethnic profile of the Norwood Road, using this man to further your cheap comments.


 This board is so understanding of every ethnicity, gender, sexuality, ability that it's like the Judean People's Front at times. But it's only people sitting at screens. Why don't you go and do something instead of preaching to the converted?

If you want to, send me a pm and we'll go to him together.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2016)

Recently arrived ethnic majority?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 15, 2016)

Did I miss them arriving?  Did they come by coach? Who are they? Where are they? These are the questions that remain unanswered.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Did I miss them arriving?  Did they come by coach? Who are they? Where are they? These are the questions that remain unanswered.



Admittedly there has been an mild influx of beards and sockless ankles, and the fearful middle classes have taken to venturing out of their safe havens  alot more now they have Feast, Knowles, the North Wood and The Tulse Hill Hotel; places where the working classes don't go..., but I have yet to see much of a shift in the ethnic make up of the area.


----------



## Smick (Apr 15, 2016)

I have seen photos of TH in the 1890s. There has been a definite ethnic shift since then.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 15, 2016)

discobastard said:


> GarveyLives
> 
> How precisely might somebody 'request his eradication'?  What does that actually even mean?
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2016)

Smick said:


> I have seen photos of TH in the 1890s. There has been a definite ethnic shift since then.



...and a class shift...wasn't it a bit uber-posh back then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 15, 2016)

Gone are the days when Benny Green went to Tulse Hill school.....cos that school is gone and so is poor Benny....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 15, 2016)

Smick said:


> Or even walk down the fucking road and talk to him, see if he's ok. You'd be surprised at the impact a "hello" or a handshake can have.
> 
> 
> It seems like me that you have no concern for his wellbeing but want to make some form of comment about the ethnic profile of the Norwood Road, using this man to further your cheap comments.
> ...



You're addressin this to GL right? As you quoted me not him


----------



## Smick (Apr 15, 2016)

poptyping said:


> You're addressin this to GL right? As you quoted me not him


Oh yeah, just trying to back up what you said and add my 2p as an extension of your post.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2016)

We're DJing the Railway tonight. Come along! 

Brixton Buzz brings the party to the Tulse Hill Railway tonight, Fri 15th April


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2016)

We had a great crowd in tonight!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2016)

This was a bit


----------



## Fingers (Apr 17, 2016)

In the Hart with Miss B. Only us in here!


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm in the Railway as it's a friend's birthday. Very busy here!


----------



## madolesance (Apr 17, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm in the Railway as it's a friend's birthday. Very busy here!



Had to take kids home but a great afternoon.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2016)

Here's some pics from my Friday night DJ gig at the Railway. We had a great crowd in 
















Friday 15th April 2016, DJ night at the Railway, Station Rise, Tulse Hill, London SE27, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## Fingers (Apr 22, 2016)

I win this week


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2016)

That is pretty good. I got a discount the other day that amounted to 10% off. To their defence it wasn't expiring on the day but 2 days later, but still felt pretty Scroogey.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 22, 2016)

T & P said:


> That is pretty good. I got a discount the other day that amounted to 10% off. To their defence it wasn't expiring on the day but 2 days later, but still felt pretty Scroogey.



For 99p what we are tonight must have been right on the edge!


----------



## nick (Apr 23, 2016)

Think you will find that I won this week. Got a voucher for 3.49 off a pack of chicken costing 3.49


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2016)

I've gone past the White Hart quite a few times recently. I hope it does well but it's never looked appealing to me yet. And I fucking hate karaoke in pubs.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2016)

editor said:


> I've gone past the White Hart quite a few times recently. I hope it does well but it's never looked appealing to me yet. And I fucking hate karaoke in pubs.



I was in there yesterday. Pretty busy. Watched the football, ate free sausage and roast potatoes and headed to Knowles.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 25, 2016)

editor said:


> I've gone past the White Hart quite a few times recently. I hope it does well but it's never looked appealing to me yet. And I fucking hate karaoke in pubs.


They need to move that shabby looking Sky Sports banner that's hanging precariously from their name sign. It looks really unappealing. 

I do wish them well though and it's nice to see life in there. 

Apparently they have some great regular singers at the karaoke. Proper soulful singers.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 27, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I was in there yesterday. Pretty busy. Watched the football, ate free sausage and roast potatoes and headed to Knowles.



I love the current incarnation of the White Hart. Friendly staff, cheap drinks, no nonsense. What's not to like.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2016)

poptyping said:


> I love the current incarnation of the White Hart. Friendly staff, cheap drinks, no nonsense. What's not to like.



Karaoke.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 27, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Karaoke.



Yeah fuck going there on a Friday night  although if i *had* to choose I might prefer it to the hell that is the railway on a weekend evening. But really if you just want a no frills pint it's the best pub in the area.


----------



## oldandjaded (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello all. I was wondering if anyone has tried the Caribbean shop on the corner by deejay. The builders are desperate for a change from their chicken and chips diet.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 28, 2016)

oldandjaded said:


> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone has tried the Caribbean shop on the corner by deejay. The builders are desperate for a change from their chicken and chips diet.



only the patties which were lovely - they're very friendly in there too.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2016)

oldandjaded said:


> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone has tried the Caribbean shop on the corner by deejay. The builders are desperate for a change from their chicken and chips diet.



I had goat and peas. It was nice.


----------



## Fingers (May 4, 2016)

Some twat has driven into the bridge again.

Lorry hits Lambeth bridge despite huge warning signs - BBC News


----------



## Maharani (May 4, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Some twat has driven into the bridge again.
> 
> Lorry hits Lambeth bridge despite huge warning signs - BBC News


Oh ffs. How dumb?


----------



## Maharani (May 4, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Some twat has driven into the bridge again.
> 
> Lorry hits Lambeth bridge despite huge warning signs - BBC News


They need to raise the bridge.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2016)

Or lower the road.
(often difficult because of buried pipes etc.)

Looks like the sacrificial beam did its job though. Glad I'm on my bike today.


----------



## Maharani (May 4, 2016)

I'm just at the junction on the 196 and there's the usual amount of traffic on the road.


----------



## Maharani (May 4, 2016)

It must've happened earlier this morning as the traffic was flowing just fine.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 4, 2016)

I don't understand - why does it happen so often there in particular, compared to any other similar bridge?


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't understand - why does it happen so often there in particular, compared to any other similar bridge?



The South Circular is a major route for HGVs, as it connects with the M2/ M20 and therefore offers easy access to and from the Channel Tunnel & Dover, and it sees far more large lorry traffic than all surrounding roads.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 4, 2016)

It is odd that they would have a low bridge on a major route like the south Circular.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> It is odd that they would have a low bridge on a major route like the south Circular.


The bridge came first. The "South Circular" is just a name given to a hodgepodge of existing roads. It was going to all get bulldozed and turned into dual carriageway like the North Circular, but those plans were succesfully opposed.


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2016)

Crispy said:


> It was going to all get bulldozed and turned into dual carriageway like the North Circular, but those plans were succesfully opposed.


 Oh really? I didn't know that. Thank fuck the plans were never approved!


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2016)

T & P said:


> Oh really? I didn't know that. Thank fuck the plans were never approved!


CBRD » Articles » Ringways

Read on, and shudder at what might have been:London Ringways - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2016)

Although it looks like the Real South CIrcular would have been further south, sparing Tulse Hill from destruction.


----------



## Maharani (May 5, 2016)

This is happening at The Railway on 4th June:


----------



## Sister Midnight (May 5, 2016)

I like the snarky time of the BBC article!
Hmmn think Tulse Hill could have stayed nicer if the south circular had been elsewhere (NIMBY I know) 


.


----------



## Sister Midnight (May 5, 2016)

FB Link won't open for me...


.


----------



## Fingers (May 5, 2016)

Screenshot for Sister Midnight


----------



## Maharani (May 5, 2016)

It's a punk night with Don Letts making an appearance amoung others...it's a fundraiser with the proceeds going to the Joe Strummer Foundation.


----------



## Sister Midnight (May 5, 2016)

Oooh!


.


----------



## Manter (May 8, 2016)

. This is next weekend at pop Brixton in aid of the brilliant Calais Kitchens- who are now feeding 5,000 people across Calais and Dunkirk with more arriving every day: including lots of very young unaccompanied minors. Please go, and please be generous!!


----------



## Fingers (May 9, 2016)

Talk of Tulse Hill


----------



## editor (May 9, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Talk of Tulse Hill


Great piece.


----------



## Fingers (May 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Great piece.


]\
I had a piece in there last weeek. Not TH related though 
Gardening in Marrakech


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 10, 2016)

With great sadness, I have to report the death of Web. If you've been a Railway regular over the last 10 years, you probably know him. Until he moved out to the Philippines a few years ago, he was normally my late-night drinking partner. Lovely guy, lovely friend. We got a call on Sunday night to say that he'd drowned saving his girlfriend's little boy. That's all I know at the mo'.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> With great sadness, I have to report the death of Web. If you've been a Railway regular over the last 10 years, you probably know him. Until he moved out to the Philippines a few years ago, he was normally my late-night drinking partner. Lovely guy, lovely friend. We got a call on Sunday night to say that he'd drowned saving his girlfriend's little boy. That's all I know at the mo'.


That's so sad to hear.


----------



## clandestino (May 11, 2016)

White van on fire at the bottom of Palace Road this morning, about 9.15am. Fire service turned up quickly and dealt with it, but it looked really severe on the walk down Palace Road, big flames engulfing the van. Pretty scary.


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2016)

Just noticed, that awful DWP work place pensions ad with the shit monster thing was filmed by the lake in Brockwell Park .


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Just noticed, that awful DWP work place pensions ad with the shit monster thing was filmed by the lake in Brockwell Park .



You took your time


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You took your time



Hi I usually grab my laptop when adverts come on.  If I saw that thing in the park I would have been very tempted to put it on it's arse.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> With great sadness, I have to report the death of Web. If you've been a Railway regular over the last 10 years, you probably know him. Until he moved out to the Philippines a few years ago, he was normally my late-night drinking partner. Lovely guy, lovely friend. We got a call on Sunday night to say that he'd drowned saving his girlfriend's little boy. That's all I know at the mo'.


I'm so sad. I really liked Web. With this and the drowning of my cousin from India I'm having a pretty shit week.

Edit: Web was a really genuine, kind person. You don't get many of him around.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

When will they sort out the bill boards under of the railway bridge on Norwood Road? As soon as they put them up they start peeling off.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

Cartoon Man can you please let me know if there will be a funeral or wake I can attend to pay my respects? I'm not sure if they'll be sending Web back  here.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

Local post office closed due to computer malfunction.


----------



## discobastard (May 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Local post office closed due to computer malfunction.


That's at least the third time in the last few weeks.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

Does anyone know what they're doing at the tesco petrol station? They've demolished all the petrol pumps.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

discobastard said:


> That's at least the third time in the last few weeks.


I think they're running it down so they can close it for good.


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know what they're doing at the tesco petrol station? They've demolished all the petrol pumps.


AFAIK it will continue to be a Tesco/Esso petrol station, and it's just being done up.


----------



## discobastard (May 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I think they're running it down so they can close it for good.


I'd be surprised if they did that because they've only just refurbished it..

It is a bit rubbish tho


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I'd be surprised if they did that because they've only just refurbished it..
> 
> It is a bit rubbish tho


And now I'm losing the will to live in the PO in Brixton.


----------



## discobastard (May 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> And now I'm losing the will to live in the PO in Brixton.


West Norwood one is ok?


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

discobastard said:


> West Norwood one is ok?


Think so. I was headed into town but the queue in the PO made me give up and head home. I can't be doing with crowds today.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> And now I'm losing the will to live in the PO in Brixton.



you know there's one on Leigham Vale too...


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> you know there's one on Leigham Vale too...


Oh yeah. I always forget about that'un.


----------



## Smick (May 14, 2016)

I was looking to buy some beer at around 12.45 last night and Pricecutter was closed. The licensing dicks must have finally threatened him into submission.


----------



## Maharani (May 17, 2016)

Big holes in the road by the crossing at Tulse hill cafe. There were some bad pot holes there that seemed to appear suddenly. Causing lots of disruption however.


----------



## ringo (May 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Big holes in the road by the crossing at Tulse hill cafe. There were some bad pot holes there that seemed to appear suddenly. Causing lots of disruption however.



They appeared when we had that massive downpour last week. The buses were soaking people on the pavement with big waves of water.


----------



## discobastard (May 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Big holes in the road by the crossing at Tulse hill cafe. There were some bad pot holes there that seemed to appear suddenly. Causing lots of disruption however.


Think it's Thames Water doing some work there. Their vans were there last night.


----------



## Fingers (May 17, 2016)

They are replacing a leaky pipe. It caused traffic chaos yesterday.


----------



## Maharani (May 17, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Think it's Thames Water doing some work there. Their vans were there last night.


New pipes.


----------



## discobastard (May 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> New pipes.


125mm medium density polyethylene?


----------



## Fingers (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Maharani (May 17, 2016)

discobastard said:


> 125mm medium density polyethylene?


I45mm I think. I'll check when I go later.


----------



## Maharani (May 17, 2016)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 86981


Is that there now?!


----------



## Fingers (May 17, 2016)

It was half an hour ago.  There has been some seriously audacious fly tipping gone on last night.


----------



## Smick (May 17, 2016)

Fingers said:


> They are replacing a leaky pipe. It caused traffic chaos yesterday.


There is no pedestrian crossing on the replacement traffic lights. It's a pain in the balls.


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Cartoon Man can you please let me know if there will be a funeral or wake I can attend to pay my respects? I'm not sure if they'll be sending Web back  here.


As funeral arrangements are uncertain, Oz and Simon are letting us have the back of The Railway for an 'official' wake this coming Sunday 22nd from 2pm onward.


----------



## oldandjaded (May 17, 2016)

Have they borrowed the rubbish from probyn road?

**phone problems  from fingers photo**


----------



## Maharani (May 17, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> As funeral arrangements are uncertain, Oz and Simon are letting us have the back of The Railway for an 'official' wake this coming Sunday 22nd from 2pm onward.


I got the FB invite from your Mrs. I'll see you there X


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 18, 2016)

You might not, I'm running a kids' thing that I can't get out of at the museum till 5, and getting back to TH on Sundays takes forever. So I might not be there till getting on for 7, alas.


----------



## Maharani (May 18, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> You might not, I'm running a kids' thing that I can't get out of at the museum till 5, and getting back to TH on Sundays takes forever. So I might not be there till getting on for 7, alas.


Bloody kids


----------



## Maharani (May 19, 2016)

Fricking PO still closed and one in HH was closed and now a fucking massive queue in WN. My little 'goddaughter' will be very lucky if she ever receives the gift I'm sending her. Grrr.


----------



## Greebo (May 19, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Fricking PO still closed and one in HH was closed and now a fucking massive queue in WN. My little 'goddaughter' will be very lucky if she ever receives the gift I'm sending her. Grrr.


Elm Park open?  You have my sympathy - it's not just about the time inconvenience - it's the extra time taken to find another branch which is open and not extra busy.


----------



## Smick (May 20, 2016)

Normal traffic lights are back in action.


----------



## Smick (May 21, 2016)

I watched the FA Cup Final in the Hart. Good crowd and a great atmosphere until United got their second.


----------



## discobastard (May 25, 2016)

White Hart was shut tonight at 10.30pm.  Odd.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2016)

Railway was packed last night:







In Photos: Thundering tuba rocks Tulse Hill’s Railway Tavern


----------



## colacubes (Jun 1, 2016)

Have somehow ended up on the Norwood Action Group email list and just got this as part of a round up.

*"The Bridge that keeps on giving *Our local bridge over the South Circular has the unenviable record of being the most hit bridge in the country – on average an overheight lorry hits the bridge every two or three weeks and many more drivers do a u turn on the South Circular or reverse into a side road. The situation is so serious at Tulse Hill that Network Rail has now assigned response staff to monitor the bridge on location at peak times every week.  TfL are working with NR on potential schemes to increase the headroom by lowering the road and/or raising the rail bridge. They have now also come up with interim measures to give drivers of overheight vehicles better warning of the low bridge so they divert via Lancaster Avenue . The works to install these new Overheight Vehicle Detection Systems start this week and will last about 10 weeks. They will result in parts of the Thurlow Park Road footway being closed at times between 8 am and 6pm Mondays to Fridays and on Saturdays between 8 am and 2pm. Phased carriageway closure for the works will be on Mondays to Fridays between 8pm and 5 am."

We win at being the best at bridge fail


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2016)

Big fundraiser at the Railway on Saturday - open very late and I'm DJing too 

Tulse Hill Strummerville: 40 years of Punk fundraiser at the Railway, Sat June 4th


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2016)

There was a hipster combing his beard on the train at Tulse Hill this morning. Dirty bastard!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 3, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There was a hipster combing his beard on the train at Tulse Hill this morning. Dirty bastard!!!



There's quite a lot of nits about at the moment - was it a teeny tiny comb?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> There's quite a lot of nits about at the moment - was it a teeny tiny comb?



Just a normal comb...


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2016)

Photos from Saturday's big fundraiser:































Photo feature: Tulse Hill Strummerville celebrates 40 years of Punk at the Railway Tavern


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2016)

We're at the Railway tonight if anyone fancies popping in 






Friday 17th June 2016, DJ night at the Railway, Station Rise, Tulse Hill, London SE27, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## Scutta (Jun 19, 2016)

Garden Flat Tulse Hill

Come live with me please!


----------



## Fingers (Jun 19, 2016)

^^^ Someone live with him ffs.  He is one of the best blokes you can ever meet. He is not the sort of bloke who will get all heavy on your arse if you leave the toilet seat up. 

The only reason I am not going to live with him is down to the fact I own nearly three hundred ferrets and the fella is allergic to ferrets.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 20, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Garden Flat Tulse Hill
> 
> Come live with me please!



He's an awesome house mate, very considerate and kind, cooks lovely meals including lasagne and quesadilla. The cat is quite a treat as well. And there's a decent sized garden to hang out in when the sun shines. The flat has a private entrance so once you're in, your in. Its a lovely place ☺


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2016)

A few pics from Friday's gig at the Railway 











Friday 17th June 2016, DJ night at the Railway, Station Rise, Tulse Hill, London SE27, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 20, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Garden Flat Tulse Hill
> 
> Come live with me please!


Having seen your reviews, maybe you'd like to come live with me instead.
Ha.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 20, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Having seen your reviews, maybe you'd like to come live with me instead.
> Ha.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 20, 2016)

Scutta said:


>


Oh God, I mean that you sound like a dream housemate.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 21, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Oh God, I mean that you sound like a dream housemate.


hey, you're only human!*

*sorry for being slow


----------



## Smick (Jun 21, 2016)

poptyping said:


> He's an awesome house mate, very considerate and kind, cooks lovely meals including lasagne and quesadilla. The cat is quite a treat as well. And there's a decent sized garden to hang out in when the sun shines. The flat has a private entrance so once you're in, your in. Its a lovely place ☺


You'll also end up as my next door neighbour too, which could be a plus or a minus.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 22, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Tulse Hill Hotel, south London: review


It's been nominated by Food and Travel Magazine for "Best Gourmet Bolthole". It's in there with really top places like Tom Kerridges Hand and Flowers in Marlow so it's a fairly big thing. Well done to them.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 22, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> It's been nominated by Food and Travel Magazine for "Best Gourmet Bolthole". It's in there with really top places like Tom Kerridges Hand and Flowers in Marlow so it's a fairly big thing. Well done to them.



Their food can be a bit hit and miss the. I've had their burgers moreally than once. The last time it was dry and a bit cold. I've had their Roast pork which was amazing. I think it's a lot of money to pay when you aren't sure about the consistency of the product you will receive. Having said that when they get it right it's bloody delicious.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2016)

What a Storm!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 23, 2016)

This popped into my inbox:

After a series of workshops the community-led Streetworks project has drawn up detailed design plans to change and improve Norwood Road.

The plans include improving Station Rise in front of Tulse Hill station, widening the east pavement between Chestnut Road and Chatsworth Way, options on parking,  the Norwood Road entrance to Harpenden Rd becoming one way to allow for a new zebra crossing over Norwood Road, a diagonal crossing at York Hill/Lancaster Avenue and  levelling the side roads with the pavement at their junction with Norwood Road.

You can comment on the designs until Tues 19th July at: 

Norwood Road | Lambeth Council


----------



## T & P (Jun 23, 2016)

Fingers said:


> What a Storm!!


Yeah, it was a beauty 

At around 10.30- 11 pm a police helicopter starting hovering above us quite loudly for a while, and I said to Ms. T & P 'oh great, we are due for an hour or two of these annoying fucks droning above our heads. But funnily enough it fucked off sharpish as the storm approached.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeah that was hovering of us. The 2am storm was better.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2016)

More this afternoon and this evening it seems


----------



## discobastard (Jun 24, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> This popped into my inbox:
> 
> After a series of workshops the community-led Streetworks project has drawn up detailed design plans to change and improve Norwood Road.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this gaijingirl - that all looks quite positive - and happening soon too.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 24, 2016)

Somebody has installed a load of CCTV cameras on at least three of the lampposts on Probyn Road. They're all quite small and all pointing towards the Palace Road end.

Any suggestions as to what that might be about?

I see somebody has driven into and fucked up the bollard again at that end of the road, so maybe it's looking out for twoccers?


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Somebody has installed a load of CCTV cameras on at least three of the lampposts on Probyn Road. They're all quite small and all pointing towards the Palace Road end.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what that might be about?
> 
> I see somebody has driven into and fucked up the bollard again at that end of the road, so maybe it's looking out for twoccers?


twoccer...I haven't heard that word in years. 

Is it where a car was set alight some weeks back?


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 25, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Somebody has installed a load of CCTV cameras on at least three of the lampposts on Probyn Road. They're all quite small and all pointing towards the Palace Road end.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what that might be about?
> 
> I see somebody has driven into and fucked up the bollard again at that end of the road, so maybe it's looking out for twoccers?



There have been complaints regarding an individual dealing in probin lanercost and palace road. The individual also likes to piss up the walls and stand on people's drives looking in. The individual has been begging and making a general nucence  and residents have been reporting him to the police along woth photos. I haven't seen the individual for a week or so.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 25, 2016)

oldandjaded said:


> There have been complaints regarding an individual dealing in probin lanercost and palace road. The individual also likes to piss up the walls and stand on people's drives looking in. The individual has been begging and making a general nucence  and residents have been reporting him to the police along woth photos. I haven't seen the individual for a week or so.


He sounds delightful. I have seen a man pissing quite happily in broad daylight, in front of a house down there before. He didn't seem to care that people were taking their kids home from school.


----------



## Smick (Jun 25, 2016)

Those look like some form of traffic monitoring devices discobastard 

Hopefully my dream of no right turn from Palace onto Probyn will come true.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 27, 2016)

What ever they were they have gone now. 

I received an email from one of the neighbourhood watch people who has been burgled. They said that they were going to put up some cameras. I am not sure how legal they were though. They are also going to approach the council to get some permanent CCTV for probin lanercost and palace. I believe they wanted to fund it.


----------



## nick (Jun 28, 2016)

I suspect that we live close to each other oldandjaded.
The neighbourhood watch round-robin suggests that the polis have had words with the (allegedly) dealing / pissing ne'er-do-well and he has agreed to stay away.


----------



## Smick (Jul 5, 2016)

I saw someone heading up Leigham Vale on a Boris bike yesterday. Are there any stations near us, or could it be nicked?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2016)

Smick said:


> I saw someone heading up Leigham Vale on a Boris bike yesterday. Are there any stations near us, or could it be nicked?



Not sure but there was one parked up outside Dulwich Hamlet FC last night


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 6, 2016)

Might be a repost but some bfi footage from west norwood. 

Watch Suburban Week-end online


----------



## Smick (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Smick (Jul 7, 2016)

The Boris Bike appears again!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2016)

Just seen another motorcyclist taken down on the one way, Christchurch Road.

Guy in car racing out of Probyn hit him side on.

He was flat out on the floor but was talking. Leg looked the wrong way around...


----------



## Smick (Jul 10, 2016)

So many dicks driving through Probyn and Christchurch. I've always wanted Probyn to be inaccessible from Palace Road, but I think it's used for emergency diversions so they haven't done it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2016)

I find that whole one way system like a big game of russian roulette....


----------



## Smick (Jul 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I find that whole one way system like a big game of russian roulette....


I consider myself safe and patient, but getting from Probyn into Hardel Rise is dangerous as fuck.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2016)

That's where the accident was....


----------



## discobastard (Jul 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That's where the accident was....


It was still taped off a half seven. They hadn't moved the bike, which must have been knocked quite some distance.  And there was a medic bag in the middle of the road that had presumably been left as evidence too. So god knows what happened there, but it didn't look good. Hope the driver makes it through.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2016)

bike did fly a long way. I was there as it happened. I heard it. I first thought it was pedestrian hit because I didn't see the bike, then saw the guy on the floor with a helmet on...

...bike was thrown down perran road


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2016)

There were lots of people about, lost of witnesses too...


----------



## discobastard (Jul 10, 2016)

Tulse Hill is jumping tonight with the Portugal win  

ETA this picture doesn't really do it justice - lots of car horns and singing - great atmosphere


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 10, 2016)

I wonder if there were similar scenes outside Hootenanny when Murray won.  

Fingers was livestreaming that moped burning rubber a little while ago!


----------



## Maharani (Jul 11, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Tulse Hill is jumping tonight with the Portugal win
> 
> ETA this picture doesn't really do it justice - lots of car horns and singing - great atmosphere
> 
> View attachment 89435


I could hear this from my bed last night!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 11, 2016)

If anyone didn't get their pizza delivered last night.....


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm back at the Railway on Friday. Come along!







Friday 15th July 2016, DJ night at the Railway, Station Rise, Tulse Hill, London SE27, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## T & P (Aug 3, 2016)

They have replaced the street light lamps on my street with led-type ones. Gone is the ugly, excessively bright yellow light. So much nicer and less invasive!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2016)

Crap Tesco, which was supposed to have the work on it finished in July, is still being worked on.  Good.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2016)

Does anyone know what they're doing under the bridge by avenue park road? Looks like major pavement-road redesign.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know what they're doing under the bridge by avenue park road? Looks like major pavement-road redesign.



In that consultation thing online, TONS of people complained about the danger of crossing the road there (crossing APR whilst walking up Norwood Road) as cars can take that blind bend very fast and there's heavy pedestrian traffic.  Subsequently there was a proposed document of changes (which I don't think included improvements to that bend actually) but maybe the comments were taken into account anyway and they're doing something about it?  It really is very dangerous.  If that is the case, it gives me hope that they do something at the end of my road which is similarly dangerous, and was similarly flagged up but not responded to in the proposed document of changes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 3, 2016)

Car do fly around there and it's hard to see them coming...


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2016)

It's very tricky crossing there - especially with prams/wheelchairs etc as the dropped kerbs are not great either.  Also you feel you need to really sprint it and keep everything crossed - must be scary if you are slower/older etc.  Plus loads of kids from Elmgreen come down there daily.  It definitely needs to be sorted out.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 3, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> It's very tricky crossing there - especially with prams/wheelchairs etc as the dropped kerbs are not great either.  Also you feel you need to really sprint it and keep everything crossed - must be scary if you are slower/older etc.  Plus loads of kids from Elmgreen come down there daily.  It definitely needs to be sorted out.


Yeah they always walk in the road down too and I hear drivers constantly shouting at them!


----------



## Smick (Aug 4, 2016)

Where Palace Road meets Leigham Vale, there's a crossing point with a drain right by the dropped kerb. Many the buggy wheel or scooter wheel that I've had trapped there. And then people come flying round the corner unsighted due to that hairpin bend.

I turned 40 last week. I used to be a grumpy young man, trying to fight against injustices with one u75 post at a time, I'm now a grumpy old man, ready to become an activist.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 4, 2016)

Smick said:


> Where Palace Road meets Leigham Vale, there's a crossing point with a drain right by the dropped kerb. Many the buggy wheel or scooter wheel that I've had trapped there. And then people come flying round the corner unsighted due to that hairpin bend.
> 
> I turned 40 last week. I used to be a grumpy young man, trying to fight against injustices with one u75 post at a time, I'm now a grumpy old man, ready to become an activist.



That's the other junction I referred to above.  On the same consultation document (the online thing I posted ages ago)... there are many many complaints about that junction.  It's terrible.  Many many people crossing from LV onto PR do not take into account that they can be run over from 3 different directions there!  Most people do not realise that cars coming down LV will turn left (and go back in more or less the same direction up PR) around the hairpin bend.  It's quite scary. 

Also when traffic queues down PR to get through the junction with Norwood Road, I've seen plenty of cars resort to driving down the wrong side of the road in order to turn right onto LV (so avoiding queuing).  Which again is quite scary when you're trying to cross the road and suddenly you can be run over from FOUR different directions. 

Cycling down LV towards Norwood Road is really scary there too as lots of cars drive at enormous speed down PR to try and make the lights and don't stop/don't realise they have to stop.  I had a *very* close shave there once - so close the driver even stopped to apologise and check I was ok.  I would have probably been a goner had she hit me.  Sometimes you have people like that speeding down PR and at the same time people coming in the opposite direction turning right into PR from LV (having come from the main junction with Norwood Road) and that's very scary as often neither car realises that there is a junction with Leigham Vale and both think they have right of way. 

I'm not sure what the answer is tbh - it's just a shitty shitty junction.


----------



## Smick (Aug 5, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> That's the other junction I referred to above.  On the same consultation document (the online thing I posted ages ago)... there are many many complaints about that junction.  It's terrible.  Many many people crossing from LV onto PR do not take into account that they can be run over from 3 different directions there!  Most people do not realise that cars coming down LV will turn left (and go back in more or less the same direction up PR) around the hairpin bend.  It's quite scary.
> 
> Also when traffic queues down PR to get through the junction with Norwood Road, I've seen plenty of cars resort to driving down the wrong side of the road in order to turn right onto LV (so avoiding queuing).  Which again is quite scary when you're trying to cross the road and suddenly you can be run over from FOUR different directions.
> 
> ...



We know all the problems gg. Give us the job, the money and the time. That's the answer!


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 5, 2016)

Smick said:


> We know all the problems gg. Give us the job, the money and the time. That's the answer!



Gis a job..I could work twice as hard as most I see on the road and I'm a weak office job man 

I have major job envy


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2016)

The formerly part-worn tyre/ used car dealer opposite the THH is now a van rental place. It's amazing how often businesses come and go there. I wonder if the site is only licensed to host vehicle-related ventures? I don't think I've ever seen anything other than that in the 15+ years I've been here.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 5, 2016)

T & P said:


> The formerly part-worn tyre/ used car dealer opposite the THH is now a van rental place. It's amazing how often businesses come and go there. I wonder if the site is only licensed to host vehicle-related ventures? I don't think I've ever seen anything other than that in the 15+ years I've been here.



Do they haz jobs - seriously as a buyer I wouldn't trust as it changes hands every 10-18 months. buyer beware.


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Do they haz jobs - seriously as a buyer I wouldn't trust as it changes hands every 10-18 months. DO NOT TRUST


Well I wouldn't judge a business based on who'd been a tenant at the site previously. Having said that, the last few ventures there all listed mobile phone numbers as their main business contact, which doesn't inspire much confidence.

I guess the landlord rents it cheap and somehow makes a profit, though I can't imagine how selling the plot wouldn't be more profitable. It seems like a waste of land anyway. As well as the building there is sizeable back 'garden' as well.


----------



## Smick (Aug 7, 2016)

When i have needed to hire a van in the past, I've gone to the place down the Barry Road in dulwich. It's good to have somewhere more local. Hopefully they take returns on a Sunday.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2016)

Greenz, the seven day adventurists  food gaff is getting a refurb....dunno if it's coming back with the adventurers on board or something new....


----------



## Smick (Aug 9, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Greenz, the seven day adventurists  food gaff is getting a refurb....dunno if it's coming back with the adventurers on board or something new....


Most of the things I like about restaurants are shunned by Greenz. Alcohol, meat, Saturdays. It's really not for me.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 9, 2016)

Smick said:


> Most of the things I like about restaurants are shunned by Greenz. Alcohol, meat, Saturday's. It's really not for me.



The corn fritters are good though. And you can taken them away.


----------



## Smick (Aug 10, 2016)

poptyping said:


> The corn fritters are good though. And you can taken them away.


I just never went in to try, based on my preconceptions. They take tastecard, so I maybe should have.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2016)

Smick said:


> Most of the things I like about restaurants are shunned by Greenz. Alcohol, meat, Saturdays. It's really not for me.



Saturdays are over rated.


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2016)

In perhaps the least exciting news ever posted in this thread, it is cheaper at the moment at the Co-Op to buy two bottles of Flash spray bleach than to buy just one


----------



## Maharani (Aug 10, 2016)

T & P said:


> In perhaps the least exciting news ever posted in this thread, it is cheaper at the moment at the Co-Op to buy two bottles of Flash spray bleach than to buy just one


I dunno, that's quite exciting if you're into cleaning...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 10, 2016)

Smick said:


> I just never went in to try, based on my preconceptions. They take tastecard, so I maybe should have.



Ime best to order, go get booze, collect food and then hightail it back up the hill.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Greenz, the seven day adventurists  food gaff is getting a refurb....dunno if it's coming back with the adventurers on board or something new....


Google sez it is permanently closed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2016)

They be gone on an adventure...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They be gone on an adventure...


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They be gone on an adventure...


Dinosaurs? But the Earth is only 4,000 years old


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2016)

T & P said:


> Dinosaurs? But the Earth is only 4,000 years old



It's a lego dinosaur, mate....


----------



## Maharani (Aug 13, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> In that consultation thing online, TONS of people complained about the danger of crossing the road there (crossing APR whilst walking up Norwood Road) as cars can take that blind bend very fast and there's heavy pedestrian traffic.  Subsequently there was a proposed document of changes (which I don't think included improvements to that bend actually) but maybe the comments were taken into account anyway and they're doing something about it?  It really is very dangerous.  If that is the case, it gives me hope that they do something at the end of my road which is similarly dangerous, and was similarly flagged up but not responded to in the proposed document of changes.


So far all I can see that they've done is to raise the pavement under the bridge and replace slabs further up the street. They're still working on it but it doesn't look like they're doing extensive works to make the crossing safer.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 15, 2016)

Maybe they are making it more dangerous. Population control.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Aug 16, 2016)

Mrs. Cartoon went to Knowles on Sunday and ordered a Ploughman's Lunch. There must be some emaciated ploughmen out there.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 16, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> Mrs. Cartoon went to Knowles on Sunday and ordered a Ploughman's Lunch. There must be some emaciated ploughmen out there. View attachment 91001


Tbf that *is* from the small plates menu so it was never going to be 'hearty'..

Bread needs waving under a grill tho.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 16, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Tbf that *is* from the small plates menu so it was never going to be 'hearty'..
> 
> Bread needs waving under a grill tho.


I was with said Ploughman's muncher and so can vouch for the sparsity of her meal and the fact that the bread was stale. They could have presented it better and put more apple and a wee bit of tomato/salad. The manager even said he thought the bread was 'from yesterday' and not 'wrapped up' properly! Their head chef was off and the kitchen were knee deep in the shit. They should've just closed the kitchen IMO.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 16, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I was with said Ploughman's muncher and so can vouch for the sparsity of her meal and the fact that the bread was stale. They could have presented it better and put more apple and a wee bit of tomato/salad. The manager even said he thought the bread was 'from yesterday' and not 'wrapped up' properly! Their head chef was off and the kitchen were knee deep in the shit. They should've just closed the kitchen IMO.


I've complained about food in there before (overcooked chicken, Ok, burnt chicken).  They were very good about taking it away and replacing it. And they gave us a couple of gratis pints.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 16, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I've complained about food in there before (overcooked chicken, Ok, burnt chicken).  They were very good about taking it away and replacing it. And they gave us a couple of gratis pints.


Yeah they are good at that, we got free cheese but I had to ask politely! They messed up our order as well as sending out the stale, measly Ploughman's. We did have a laugh with the waiter about it. They just haven't got a decent chef in yet. They've changed her/him a few times and now it's a bit bothering the current one was off on a big trading day.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 16, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Yeah they are good at that, we got free cheese but I had to ask politely! They messed up our order as well as sending out the stale, measly Ploughman's. We did have a laugh with the waiter about it. They just haven't got a decent chef in yet. They've changed her/him a few times and now it's a bit bothering the current one was off on a big trading day.


Great North Wood - it's just better I think if you want to eat.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Aug 17, 2016)

£1.50


----------



## T & P (Aug 17, 2016)

The very best, most incredibly delicious Ploughman's lunch I've ever had was served in a pub in the town of Cheddar. Which is, I admit, a bit of a trek to go to for a sandwich, as well as rather useless piece of information for this thread.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 17, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> £1.50 View attachment 91088


Whither pickled onions?  Apple?  Sourdough (that admittedly needs waving under a grill)?  Micro herbs?  Nice plate?  RAMEKIN??

That's the unseen price you pay when you spend £1.50 with a multi-national, corporate, psychopathic, supplier-oppressing cashpit.

ETA: 'No Mayo' is not a selling point - mayonnaise has no place in a Ploughman's.  Salad cream is still a subject of vigorous debate, but sadly there are no ploughmen left to express a preference either way.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 17, 2016)

T & P said:


> The very best, most incredibly delicious Ploughman's lunch I've ever had was served in a pub in the town of Cheddar. Which is, I admit, a bit of a trek to go to for a sandwich, as well as rather useless piece of information for this thread.


A PLOUGHMAN'S LUNCH IS NOT A SANDWICH.

Sounds nice though.  What did it come with?


----------



## T & P (Aug 17, 2016)

discobastard said:


> A PLOUGHMAN'S LUNCH IS NOT A SANDWICH.
> 
> Sounds nice though.  What did it come with?


It wasn't a sandwich to be fair. It was a very generous indeed serving of cheese- which itself was lovely- and it came with a number of other things. Unfortunately my memory is laughably bad but I think I remember at least two different types of bread plus some crackers, apple slices, chutney, salad, watercress, mustard and I'm sure one or two more things I can't remember.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 17, 2016)

T & P said:


> It wasn't a sandwich to be fair. It was a very generous indeed serving of cheese- which itself was lovely- and it came with a number of other things. Unfortunately my memory is laughably bad but I think I remember at least two different types of bread plus some crackers, apple slices, chutney, salad, watercress, mustard and I'm sure one or two more things I can't remember.


Mustard and variegated breads/crackers.  Now you're talking 

In Cheddar, eh?  What kind of cheese was it?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Whither pickled onions?  Apple?  Sourdough (that admittedly needs waving under a grill)?  Micro herbs?  Nice plate?  RAMEKIN??
> 
> That's the unseen price you pay when you spend £1.50 with a multi-national, corporate, psychopathic, supplier-oppressing cashpit.
> 
> ETA: 'No Mayo' is not a selling point - mayonnaise has no place in a Ploughman's.  Salad cream is still a subject of vigorous debate, but sadly there are no ploughmen left to express a preference either way.


Salad cream nor mayo did not exist when ploughmen did. As an aside, salad cream? Yuck! Hate the stuff.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 18, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Salad cream nor mayo did not exist when ploughmen did. As an aside, salad cream? Yuck! Hate the stuff.


 Mayonnaise. 1756. Dark day in history.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

We're at the Railway this Friday night. Come along!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 19, 2016)

So this just happened


----------



## colacubes (Aug 19, 2016)

If you're on a bus either way you're fucked so get off and walk.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 19, 2016)

Bad day at the office.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 19, 2016)

Fuck, maybe Nanker was right and they are trying to kill us owf!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 19, 2016)

Second time today. A car carrier hit it this morning....with vans on....pics later...


----------



## pesh (Aug 19, 2016)

They've done a proper job there


----------



## T & P (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh fuck.

Just told my better half to prepare herself for a long journey from Brixton tube, or to just walk it.

There might be a case for lorry drivers with high loads to be forced to fork out for enhanced sat navs that tell them whether the route they're in is suitable.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 19, 2016)

Subsidence is bad enough round here without the earth being shaken even more!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 19, 2016)

Earlier today....same bridge


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 19, 2016)

And later....


----------



## Maharani (Aug 19, 2016)

Disastrous! The bloke looks like he's holding the digger up with his back! Wtaf, is going on under there? I go away for two weeks and Tulse Hill looks like it's been blitzed.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 19, 2016)

A few fuckers are in big trouble today...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 20, 2016)

Tulse Hill's War of the Bridges.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 20, 2016)

We need captions on these...


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Earlier today....same bridge


Storm trooper car carrier.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> Storm trooper car carrier.



Aim is about as good...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 22, 2016)

There's a load of decent DVDs, CDs and knick knacks out on the street for taking at the top of Kinfauns Rd, the Palace Rd end.


----------



## T & P (Aug 24, 2016)

Someone's taken out at least four concrete pillars on the pavement just past the MOT garage by the THH. Good effort.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Aug 27, 2016)

Just heard that a lorry carrying a digger has crashed under a bridge on the M20 and brought it down. He's done it again!!


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2016)

A few pics from last week's Offline gig at the Railway. It was fun!











Friday 19th August 2016, DJ night at the Railway, Station Rise, Tulse Hill, London SE27, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 30, 2016)

Who likes Bicafe next to the station ?

Cute place with a good coffee for £1.50


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 30, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Disastrous! The bloke looks like he's holding the digger up with his back! Wtaf, is going on under there? I go away for two weeks and Tulse Hill looks like it's been blitzed.


There's alot of construction going on. I think that's the conclusion. If Sadiq is going for 50K new homes a year there'll be alot more big lorries and diggers driving around.


----------



## Smick (Sep 1, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Who likes Bicafe next to the station ?
> 
> Cute place with a good coffee for £1.50



I just go into Carlos's. Also £1.50, always with a smile.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 1, 2016)

Smick said:


> I just go into Carlos's. Also £1.50, always with a smile.



Oh yeah, I get it now !


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2016)

Tonight! Brixton Buzz brings the free party to the Tulse Hill Railway tonight, Fri 16th Sept


----------



## nick (Sep 17, 2016)

Village Masaleh was closed last night - scribbled note on the door said something about kitchen refurbishment.

Judging by the apparently unannounced nature of the closure, perhaps they had an unexpected visit from the food hygiene people?  Not that I've any reason to suspect their standards.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2016)

nick said:


> Village Masaleh was closed last night - scribbled note on the door said something about kitchen refurbishment.
> 
> Judging by the apparently unannounced nature of the closure, perhaps they had an unexpected visit from the food hygiene people?  Not that I've any reason to suspect their standards.


I know their toilets need a bloody good clean and I think you're right, it's certainly not immaculate in the kitchen or dining area.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2016)

Had some chicken a couple of weeks back. God I was ill for days after.

Never anyone in there really nowadays.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Had some chicken a couple of weeks back. God I was ill for days after.
> 
> Never anyone in there really nowadays.


Food poisoning? Or just dickie tummy?


----------



## nick (Sep 17, 2016)

We've been using it as our go to Indian takeaway / delivery for nigh on 9 years now. 
Never had an illness problem. 
Biggest issue has been the variable quality of the onion bhajis

Where else is recommended for delivery, if Village Masaleh is on the way out? I used to like Gousia when it existed, and I notice that Bombay Inn on brixton hill has moved and reopened, I used to like the original when I lived there


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 17, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Had some chicken a couple of weeks back. God I was ill for days after.
> 
> Never anyone in there really nowadays.



We're more than happy to take a chance in Scotland if the food's deep-fried


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Food poisoning? Or just dickie tummy?



I get from there often, but literally 1/2 hour after eating I was pissing shit out my butt.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I get from there often, but literally 1/2 hour after eating I was pissing shit out my butt.


Thanks for such detail...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 17, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2016)

VM still closed and no works taking place...I smell something fishy...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 17, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> And later....


hah - every time i go past that bridge the signage about it being a low bridge gets bigger and BIGGER.
I can see why now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2016)

ska invita said:


> hah - every time i go past that bridge the signage about it being a low bridge gets bigger and BIGGER.
> I can see why now



I don't see how they could improve on the signage...it's reached comedy/cartoon proportions already!  It is incredible that people are still crashing into it/not knowing the height of their vehicles.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> VM still closed and no works taking place...I smell something fishy...


salmon ella ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 17, 2016)

I had a bit of a dodge experience at VM too - nothing approaching Nanker's predicament but I haven't ordered from there since.  It was quite a long time ago though.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah, I always suffer a bit the next day but put it down to the fresh chillies not hygiene. I hope they don't get closed down though. I like the people that run it.


----------



## pesh (Sep 19, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I don't see how they could improve on the signage...it's reached comedy/cartoon proportions already!  It is incredible that people are still crashing into it/not knowing the height of their vehicles.


they need to give up with the signage and just strap a couple of bouncy castles to it.


----------



## Smick (Sep 20, 2016)

In Dublin, I've seen metal arches on the lead up to low bridges near to the port. Wedge your lorry under that and it will make you stop, but won't impact the trains.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 20, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Yeah, I always suffer a bit the next day but put it down to the fresh chillies not hygiene. I hope they don't get closed down though. I like the people that run it.



Can't say I'd had a bad tummy after eating there except one time when it was more likely to be booze related 

Although genuinely loved their cubes of garlic lamb, the lamb chops, tandoori chicken etc. 

I liked the ppl there too. They were extremely tolerant of me putting my own Bollywood tunes on while having a meal and the later dancing around barefoot while battered


----------



## Maharani (Sep 20, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Can't say I'd had a bad tummy after eating there except one time when it was more likely to be booze related
> 
> Although genuinely loved their cubes of garlic lamb, the lamb chops, tandoori chicken etc.
> 
> I liked the ppl there too. They were extremely tolerant of me putting my own Bollywood tunes on while having a meal and the later dancing around barefoot while battered


I doubt that's the end tbh.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 20, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I doubt that's the end tbh.



I doubt it's the end either. I'm talking in past tense because I don't live round there any more and unlikely to repeat these antics  I've moved on


----------



## Maharani (Sep 20, 2016)

poptyping said:


> I doubt it's the end either. I'm talking in past tense because I don't live round there any more and unlikely to repeat these antics  I've moved on


 To you not being around any more. I keep forgetting!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 20, 2016)

I saw the couple that run VM today and they say they're having a problem with their gas (teehee). Should reopen in the next couple of days.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

I know how they feel


----------



## Fingers (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks like we are being shifted from Chukka's Streatham constituency to the new Brixton constituency
New proposed boundary changes keep Streatham united


 "The revised proposed changes show Clapham Common and Thornton remaining part of the constituency while Brixton Hill and Tulse Hill would become part of the Brixton constituency."


----------



## T & P (Sep 26, 2016)

The Railway sure does seem to hold a lot of weddings and private functions. Sometimes it feels like every other Saturday.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 26, 2016)

T & P said:


> The Railway sure does seem to hold a lot of weddings and private functions. Sometimes it feels like every other Saturday.



That one was the last of the year


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

Had a good Offline night at the Railway a couple of weeks ago. We're back on the 21st Oct. Free, as always. 












Friday 16th September 2016, DJ night at the Railway, Station Rise, Tulse Hill, London SE27, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## Hoss (Sep 27, 2016)

Lot of happy smiley people in there. Looks like a fun night editor


.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Lot of happy smiley people in there. Looks like a fun night editor


It's pretty hard to take this DJ lark seriously so it's good if people are taking part in the fun. It's a good crowd there. They forgive me for my extra-cheeky daft tunes.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 28, 2016)

Proper drugs bust going on


----------



## Smick (Sep 29, 2016)

Station Rise! 
Who, or where, is their target?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 29, 2016)

Smick said:


> Station Rise!
> Who, or where, is their target?



Not sure but is looked like there was a large value bag of powder being taken away


----------



## Maharani (Oct 5, 2016)

Village M has reopened. I ordered from Ghurka Cottage recently and had to email them. The food was really gross. Sauces not cooked out, no zing, no spice. Really underwhelming and very disappointing. Never again.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Massive flood on Leigham Vale right now!  Must be some big water main like the one that went in Herne Hill.  It also happened 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## Smick (Oct 15, 2016)

I saw that! Lots of blue lights.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## discobastard (Oct 15, 2016)

Bloody hell. I'm staying in bed.


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2016)

I was wondering what the reason for all the emergency vehicles was. When I saw two fire engines I thought they'd been a nasty car crash and someone was trapped in a mangled vehicle. Couldn't see any water from my vantage point, back by the traffic lights by the THT.

I guess some people must be without water? That looks like a major water mains that's burst.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Well it's a bit odd - we're right in the epicentre of this but we seem to have water still.  People higher up don't - but there is also water out in really odd places - up Auckland Hill,  all of the "Birkbeck triangle", the ABC roads in Streatham (although that might just be low pressure).  Even people in Forest Hill and Catford are having problems - but surely that must be a separate thing?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 15, 2016)

Helicopter overhead not that long ago. And my neighbour's garden appears to be flooded.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyway - it's still rapids outside for us.  3 hours now.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Oct 15, 2016)

People's homes ok??


.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 15, 2016)

My video got in the Evening Standard]]

Burst water main leaves homes across south London without water


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Fingers said:


> My video got in the Evening Standard]]
> 
> Burst water main leaves homes across south London without water



They just asked for my photos!  15 minutes of fame!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Sister Midnight said:


> People's homes ok??
> 
> 
> .



We spent a while shoring up our immediate neighbours and a few other roads down the street but mostly ok here.  Hopefully it won't have affected anyone too badly.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2016)

We've got nothing but a dribble at the other end of Norwood High Street. However I can report that the Electric Cafe does have water as I'm in there getting my caffeine fix!


----------



## Smick (Oct 15, 2016)

Sister Midnight said:


> People's homes ok??
> 
> 
> .


Unfortunately the folks at the bottom of Palace Road appear to have been flooded.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Smick said:


> Unfortunately the folks at the bottom of Palace Road appear to have been flooded.



Lupin Close?  I think they may have taken a hit alright.    They're just a little bit downhill off Palace Road.


----------



## Smick (Oct 15, 2016)

It's the same style of houses, 60s or 70s I'd imagine, but on Palace Road itself.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Smick said:


> It's the same style of houses, 60s or 70s I'd imagine, but on Palace Road itself.



oh I know - where the guy has the noticeboard with all the things that are on in the area in his garden.  What a shame - he spends ages tending his beautiful garden.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 15, 2016)

Lupin Close is pretty screwed. There is no way those houses are not flooded


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Those poor people - what a shitty thing to wake up to.

The water output is still flowing but it has slowed down from rapids to fast flowing rivulet.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2016)

Just walked past the bottom of Leigham Vale and there are a lot of fire engines!


----------



## Smick (Oct 15, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Just walked past the bottom of Leigham Vale and there are a lot of fire engines!


At least 12 by my reckoning. They have little plaques to show where they're from, and some are from Kingston, Bromley and Norbury. Obviously a very serious incident. The two houses, including the one with the noticeboard, are impacted. I took a look down Lupin Close and it didn't seem so bad down there.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Village M has reopened. I ordered from Ghurka Cottage recently and had to email them. The food was really gross. Sauces not cooked out, no zing, no spice. Really underwhelming and very disappointing. Never again.




Surprised to hear that about GC. Always found their food to be delicious and really quite spicy. 

Some of the Nepalese dishes are particularly fit. And their black dhal is amazing.

Hopefully they were just having a bad day!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Thames water guy just told me that they are still trying to close the valves to the water supply.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm not home this weekend. Hope everyone is ok and not suffered too much flood damage.

How are things looking now?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

ok - there are a few poor souls whose houses are flooded.  Leigham Vale is closed to traffic - we just very much enjoyed cycling right down the middle with 3 small kids on their bikes.  Some cars are ignoring the diversion of course and having to do 3 point turns.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 15, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> ok - there are a few poor souls whose houses are flooded.  Leigham Vale is closed to traffic - we just very much enjoyed cycling right down the middle with 3 small kids on their bikes.  Some cars are ignoring the diversion of course and having to do 3 point turns.



Feel really sorry for the people who's homes are flooded. I wonder who puts people up in situations like this? Like if you had no money and no family to fall back on...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Feel really sorry for the people who's homes are flooded. I wonder who puts people up in situations like this? Like if you had no money and no family to fall back on...



Well if they have a mortgage, they should have insurance and that should pay for them to stay in a hotel/B&B.  Unless they're LA, then they should be rehoused temporarily.  I'm sure that some people fall through the cracks though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 15, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Well if they have a mortgage, they should have insurance and that should pay for them to stay in a hotel/B&B.  Unless they're LA, then they should be rehoused temporarily.  I'm sure that some people fall through the cracks though.



As private renters not sure what we'd do in that situation. It'd be a right ball ache all your stuff being ruined and having to sort through it all... ruined carpets and furniture too. Bloody hell. Poor sods.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> As private renters not sure what we'd do in that situation. It'd be a right ball ache all your stuff being ruined and having to sort through it all... ruined carpets and furniture too. Bloody hell. Poor sods.



yes - it's not a happy situation at all.


----------



## Smick (Oct 15, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Well if they have a mortgage, they should have insurance and that should pay for them to stay in a hotel/B&B.  Unless they're LA, then they should be rehoused temporarily.  I'm sure that some people fall through the cracks though.


I've never known to come out even when dealing with insurers. Even if they can claim the value of what they've lost and had damaged, which I doubt they will, their premium will skyrocket. If I see them cleaning it up tomorrow, I'll make sure that they're ok for a cup of tea.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

Smick said:


> I've never known to come out even when dealing with insurers. Even if they can claim the value of what they've lost and had damaged, which I doubt they will, their premium will skyrocket. If I see them cleaning it up tomorrow, I'll make sure that they're ok for a cup of tea.



I wasn't suggesting it was perfect and I am well aware of how insurance and premiums work, as do most people I imagine.

I'm sure they'd appreciate a cup of tea.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2016)

This is doing the rounds atm:

Hi. For those who don’t know me, I’m one of the local councillors in Streatham (Streatham Wells ward). I was (unshowered!) on scene of Leigham Vale burst water main and flooding since before 9am; working alongside a Council officer and the fire brigade, police and Thames Water. Now back home and wanted to update SMN on latest – and say thanks for your patience and community spirit during the worst of the ‘drought’ and road closures earlier.

Good news 1 - Thames Water continue to work on restoring water supply to remaining affected properties in Streatham area. Most, if not all, should be back with water by end of afternoon. But if you are without water, please look out Thames Water texts / tweets / website updates and contact them direct.

Good news 2 – flooding damage appears to have been limited to a few proper properties on Palace Road / Lupins Close. The Council is working with Thames Water to assist the couple of elderly residents directly affected. And Thames Water loss adjusters should be on site imminently.

Good news 3 - National Rail engineers have been on site at Leigham Vale railway bridge, where water leak originated under, and are happy with visual inspections at this time.

Good news 4 - all properties on Leigham Vale, including Hitherfield School, can be accessed.

But ….

Leigham Vale is currently cut in two. There is no through route as the road and foot way underneath the Leigham Vale railway bridge is currently closed – as that’s the location of the leak.. Repair work to Leigham Vale road & footpath unfortunately has to wait until Monday, as they need specialist engineers and equipment to do the work by the railway bridge.

Think that’s it. For further updates check my twitter @malcolmclark77. Or you contact me mclark@lambeth.gov.uk

Cheers,

Malcolm
Cllr Malcolm Clark, Streatham Wells


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't really do cooked breakfast, but just went for it in the Tulse and it was the business. Even the tomato rocked. 

Really was a lovely meal. £8.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 21, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't really do cooked breakfast, but just went for it in the Tulse and it was the business. Even the tomato rocked.
> 
> Really was a lovely meal. £8.



Tulse Cafe or pub?  Had a couple of lunchtime meals in the cafe earlier (usually late lunch when I am going out drinking at the footy in the evening) and they sort you out for the day.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Tulse Cafe or pub?  Had a couple of lunchtime meals in the cafe earlier (usually late lunch when I am going out drinking at the footy in the evening) and they sort you out for the day.



Pub


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 21, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Pub



Is it a decent size?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Is it a decent size?



Decent enough for me. 2 eggs, 2 bacon, 1 big ol' chunky sausage, big mushroom, half a tom, two bits of crusty bread part toasted.

I wouldn't normally eat that much in two days...

It was all just very tasty and well cooked. No stringy bacon. Eggs runny enough to dip toast. Lovely sausage (and I am not a sausage lover). Even the tomato impressed. Full of flavour. First thing I've eaten in there that left me satisfied.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 21, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Decent enough for me. 2 eggs, 2 bacon, 1 big ol' chunky sausage, big mushroom, half a tom, two bits of crusty bread part toasted.
> 
> I wouldn't normally eat that much in two days...
> 
> It was all just very tasty and well cooked. No stringy bacon. Eggs runny enough to dip toast. Lovely sausage (and I am not a sausage lover). Even the tomato impressed. Full of flavour. First thing I've eaten in there that left me satisfied.



That sounds decent but what about the beans???


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> That sounds decent but what about the beans???



Nah...no beans....but I don't eat beans....so no big deal for me


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 21, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Nah...no beans....but I don't eat beans....so no big deal for me



I like to have the option. I don't have them every time. Beans are prob too common for the Tulse anyway


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> I like to have the option. I don't have them every time. Beans are prob too common for the Tulse anyway



I am too common for the Tulse.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 21, 2016)

I can't believe you've managed a discussion about an £8 breakfast without someone getting worked up and going on about how you can get a much cheaper one somewhere else. 

Standards are slacking around here.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 21, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I am too common for the Tulse.



I reckon most of the locals are 



Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I can't believe you've managed a discussion about an £8 breakfast without someone getting worked up and going on about how you can get a much cheaper one somewhere else.
> 
> Standards are slacking around here.



Well of course the electric breakfast is far superior, and cheaper, not just bc of the beans and tea included  It is just so much more authentic


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I can't believe you've managed a discussion about an £8 breakfast without someone getting worked up and going on about how you can get a much cheaper one somewhere else.
> 
> Standards are slacking around here.



Believe it or not, my intention was to buy a sarnie from the co op and go eat it in the Hart, but the hart was shut, so I wandered down the Tulse and was really pissed off the the only thing on the menu that resembled something I might eat was an £8 breakfast....but I went for it reluctantly...

...and I enjoyed it so much that I felt a need to endorse it, despite the cost.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2016)

Offline is at the Railway tonight if anyone fancies popping in


----------



## Maharani (Oct 21, 2016)

Some fucking bag grabbing cunt just injured my littleun while being chased by a man with a bat...she's ok but was very shocked and has a sore hand. I'm friggin fuming.

ETA: was on station rise


----------



## Maharani (Oct 21, 2016)

As I'm posting, off the back of Nanker's jubilant decree of their breakfasts: 

https://www.tulsehillhotel.com/_/menus/christmas-pack-tulse-hill-hotel.pdf

I thought the '12 days of Christmas' thing was cute.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Some fucking bag grabbing cunt just injured my littleun while being chased by a man with a bat...she's ok but was very shocked and has a sore hand. I'm friggin fuming.
> 
> ETA: was on station rise



Hope she is ok


----------



## Maharani (Oct 21, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Hope she is ok


She's milking the injury a bit now...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 21, 2016)

Maharani said:


> She's milking the injury a bit now...



 

but also

 at the incident.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

Maharani said:


> She's milking the injury a bit now...



Ha ha...she's fine then...


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2016)

Some incident in the Hart yesterday. Allegedly someone tried to rob a vending machine and got a snooker cue over their head. Police everywhere and quite melodramatic by the sounds of it! Apparently injuries were sustained and there was a fair bit of blood.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Some incident in the Hart yesterday. Allegedly someone tried to rob a vending machine and got a snooker cue over their head. Police everywhere and quite melodramatic by the sounds of it! Apparently injuries were sustained and there was a fair bit of blood.


Lordy!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2016)

I was only trying to get my pound back.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2016)

Hart still taped up and closed. Itlooks like a window was smashed in the door at the front. Must've been pretty series...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2016)

Front window....and one around the back.

One of the culprits threw a pool ball through the window then dived through in a bid to make his escape....he was succesful...but left a fair bit of claret behind...


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Front window....and one around the back.
> 
> One of the culprits threw a pool ball through the window then dived through in a bid to make his escape....he was succesful...but left a fair bit of claret behind...


What did he/she nick?


----------



## Smick (Oct 30, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Front window....and one around the back.
> 
> One of the culprits threw a pool ball through the window then dived through in a bid to make his escape....he was succesful...but left a fair bit of claret behind...


Dickheads. Hope they get busted by the cops  and barred from the pub.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2016)

Maharani said:


> What did he/she nick?



They tried to rob the slot machine.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2016)

On a Saturday when the place was open? Wow.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2016)

Maharani said:


> On a Saturday when the place was open? Wow.



Friday night I think


----------



## Maharani (Oct 30, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Friday night I think


That's what I meant.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2016)

Stupid is as audacious does...


----------



## Smick (Oct 31, 2016)

Are the railway doing Guy Fawkes fireworks this year?

I haven't seen it mentioned yet.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 1, 2016)

Smick said:


> Dickheads. Hope they get busted by the cops  and barred from the pub.



Poor Shannon, the barman, ended up with eight stitches from whatever tool they were using to jimmy the fruit machine. He got a clout to the head as he tackled the nawty thief.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2016)

Really distressing video here: 

https://www.facebook.com/Tears-Carpenter-1751789141727383/



> Tulse Hill: Man left for dead in street after mob knife attack...
> 
> This is the shocking scene after a young man was left for dead after he and a friend were knifed in a frenzied attack.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of pathetic cowards.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 4, 2016)

That's horrible.


----------



## GypsyWings (Nov 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Really distressing video here:
> 
> Tears Carpenter | Facebook
> 
> What a bunch of pathetic cowards.


I'm afraid to watch that


----------



## ringo (Nov 4, 2016)

Has anyone else still got low water pressure since that burst water main? My shower has never recovered.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 5, 2016)

Jam session happening in the Horns on Tuesday. Bring your instrument and see what happens.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 6, 2016)

The Horns would be slumming it. Even for me.


----------



## Smick (Nov 6, 2016)

GypsyWings said:


> I'm afraid to watch that


I have to admit, I watched it but can't really make out what is going on. But hopefully the cops can work out who is doing the stabbing and take them off the streets.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Jam session happening in the Horns on Tuesday. Bring your instrument and see what happens.


Is this a regular thing? Any more details?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Is this a regular thing? Any more details?


This will be the first time. There was a guy with a guitar playing last night and I think he is organising it.  He didn't say anything more than what I wrote there though.


----------



## GypsyWings (Nov 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Is this a regular thing? Any more details?


Think it will depend on the turn out I guess


----------



## Maharani (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks like Greenz by the station is being taken over...anyone? Anything?


----------



## Cartoon Man (Nov 11, 2016)

No idea. There were chefs in there a week or so back and a van parked up with 'Japanese Food Wholesale' or somesuch on the side. This morning there was a huge pile of bottled water packs stacked against the window. I keep seeing a young couple in there sat a table, smiling at a laptop. So, Japanese restaurant? Trendy water shop for beards? Internet porn cafe? God knows. What's been driving us (and Carlos) mad for the last 5 months is that the whole maisonette above (ie next to us) has been gutted out and is being rebuilt by the world's slowest and noisiest builders.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 11, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> No idea. There were chefs in there a week or so back and a van parked up with 'Japanese Food Wholesale' or somesuch on the side. This morning there was a huge pile of bottled water packs stacked against the window. I keep seeing a young couple in there sat a table, smiling at a laptop. So, Japanese restaurant? Trendy water shop for beards? Internet porn cafe? God knows. What's been driving us (and Carlos) mad for the last 5 months is that the whole maisonette above (ie next to us) has been gutted out and is being rebuilt by the world's slowest and noisiest builders.



omg pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease let it be a Japanese restaurant!


----------



## Maharani (Nov 11, 2016)

Cartoon Man said:


> No idea. There were chefs in there a week or so back and a van parked up with 'Japanese Food Wholesale' or somesuch on the side. This morning there was a huge pile of bottled water packs stacked against the window. I keep seeing a young couple in there sat a table, smiling at a laptop. So, Japanese restaurant? Trendy water shop for beards? Internet porn cafe? God knows. What's been driving us (and Carlos) mad for the last 5 months is that the whole maisonette above (ie next to us) has been gutted out and is being rebuilt by the world's slowest and noisiest builders.


I saw the water...I didn't see no nori.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 11, 2016)

It aint gonna be japanese. It's a bunch of white middle class people in and out all week. About 5 of 'em sat around a table on laptops when I just went by.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey, maybe it's a new flavoured water bar. So vibrantly on trend.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 11, 2016)

Hart is very bloke heavy as per...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 11, 2016)

Heavy blokes


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2016)

Lots of bottled water? Middle class white people with laptops? Sounds suspiciously like a Foxtons branch in the making


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2016)

We're at the Railway tonight if anyone fancies popping into say hello 
Brixton Buzz get the free party going on at Tulse Hill’s Railway Tavern tonight, Fri 18th November


----------



## discobastard (Nov 22, 2016)

New 24 hr gym opening apparently


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 22, 2016)

The irony of that running icon? I run around there free of charge and Park Run takes place 5mins down the road once a week.

York Hill and Palace Rd are great hill climbing work outs !


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2016)

I like the 'additional benefits include'.


----------



## T & P (Nov 22, 2016)

Because who wouldn't want to do a couple of miles on a treadmill when coming home from the club all pilled up at 5 am on a Saturday morning?


----------



## ringo (Nov 22, 2016)

Still be interested in their standard rates though, and what kit they have. Much as I like the lovely West Norwood Leisure Centre I think a council gym, even if contracted out, should be less than the current £44.50pm.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 22, 2016)

It's so close it might mean I actually go but I hate gyms.  Would use for classes however.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 22, 2016)

ringo said:


> Still be interested in their standard rates though, and what kit they have. Much as I like the lovely West Norwood Leisure Centre I think a council gym, even if contracted out, should be less than the current £44.50pm.


It says their normal headline price is £36.95, which is pretty good - no mention of the sneaky 'joining fee' like you get at other gyms.

Anytime Fitness Gyms London (Tulse Hill), England Fitness Centers London (Tulse Hill)

Oh.  The security fob is 35 quid.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2016)

What does 'classes on demand' mean?  You can just go in and say I want a class now?


----------



## KatyF (Nov 22, 2016)

Me76 said:


> What does 'classes on demand' mean?  You can just go in and say I want a class now?



Its if enough people go in and ask for a particular class then they'll look to run it. I'm sure thats what they told me when one opened up near work.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Nov 23, 2016)

Wouldn't fancy running in park or up hills at 2am (nor in a gym but guess it's good for shift workers) Def cheaper than lido if those are monthly rates. 


.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2016)

Has anyone used one of these places?  I'm a member at the lido but I really like classes (as opposed to working out alone in the gym).  Does anyone know if these places tend to have many?  It certainly is much cheaper that either the lido or the Better membership.

I've been tempted recently to put my lido membership on hold till Spring and get a "Better" one for a change.  The lido membership (Fusion) gives you access to other Fusion gyms but all the Southwark ones have recently changed to some other management company, so where I could use Dulwich and Camberwell previously for a bit of a change, I can't at the moment.

Also I love swimming but because of my work hours I can't swim at the lido through winter (and I wouldn't be able to do the same distances anyway), so I'm having to use Better pools a lot recently and also play a lot of badminton in Streatham and Crystal Palace.

Lastly my own work hours have increased so I can't make very many of the classes at the Lido these days.  What I would miss though is the sauna/steam room, especially in winter.

eta... I've done the sensible thing and just emailed them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 24, 2016)

hmmm I spent quite a bit of time researching reviews for this chain online last night and they were pretty awful tbh.  Lots of warnings about being tied into quite dodgy contracts and awful management etc.


----------



## Smick (Nov 24, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> hmmm I spent quite a bit of time researching reviews for this chain online last night and they were pretty awful tbh.  Lots of warnings about being tied into quite dodgy contracts and awful management etc.


Signing up to these private gyms is like signing up to a mobile phone, or a bank loan. For the most part, the gym companies get the membership financed by a bank or finance company. And if you fall behind on your gym membership, it's like falling behind on an unsecured loan. I think that the council sites are the only ones you can trust.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 25, 2016)

> Friday 2 December (5:30-6:30pm): Tulse Hill Christmas tree lights will be switched on by Helen Hayes M.P. Mince pies and warm apple juice. The Rosemead Children's Choir will sing Christmas Carols.



Where the fuck is Tulse Hill Xmas tree? Not that I want owt to do with Xmas anyway....


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 26, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Where the fuck is Tulse Hill Xmas tree? Not that I want owt to do with Xmas anyway....



Will it be outside the station maybe  (Is this what you're asking?)  or perhaps some kind of new and interesting obstacle in the Tulse Hill gyratory drag strip?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Smick said:


> Signing up to these private gyms is like signing up to a mobile phone, or a bank loan. For the most part, the gym companies get the membership financed by a bank or finance company. And if you fall behind on your gym membership, it's like falling behind on an unsecured loan. I think that the council sites are the only ones you can trust.


Is that why they want proof from a doctor you can survive the exercise? I guess signing someone up for a contract and finding they pop off after a couple of months is hardly worth the administration?


----------



## Smick (Nov 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Is that why they want proof from a doctor you can survive the exercise? I guess signing someone up for a contract and finding they pop off after a couple of months is hardly worth the administration?


Like any personal loan, the chance of being unable to pay is built into the cost of it. Other gym members' prices will be higher to cover that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 1, 2016)

Well just back from the Co op and was amused to see the Tulse Hill?  Co op? Christmas tree outside, wedged between the bike stands and the advertising display.  It has been surrounded by railings which are locked together.  Sadly the railings encompass the bike stands to which two bicycles are still locked.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2016)

We don't need Christmas in Tulse Hill.....send it away...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 1, 2016)

We can't - it's locked to someone's bicycle.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 2, 2016)

Yep found it


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2016)

That is amazing


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2016)

Perhaps the bike is an early Xmas present left under the tree, and wrapping was taken away by the wind....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 2, 2016)

Just saw the bike owner trying to retrieve.

Failed.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 2, 2016)

Aye, was just posting to say it was still there when i passed 15 mins ago


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2016)

There were two there last night!


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Just saw the bike owner trying to retrieve.
> 
> Failed.


I'd be well pissed off if it was my bike. In fact, unless the council had put advance warning notices on the bike parking racks, I suspect it had no legal right to do that.


----------



## Smick (Dec 3, 2016)

Is it not just a matter of unlocking your bike and lifting it over the railing?

Let's not forget that someone unknown, somewhere, has spent a few quid trying to brighten the place up


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2016)

Smick said:


> Is it not just a matter of unlocking your bike and lifting it over the railing?
> 
> Let's not forget that someone unknown, somewhere, has spent a few quid trying to brighten the place up



It's a lovely gesture/idea etc, but they could have put it somewhere better - you can barely see it where it is placed and it's such a shame.  A little bit more thought would have been nice.  Plus it's probably a few quid out of public money anyway.

I'd also be annoyed if I had to get my bike out of there - I have a well dodgy back and lifting my bike over the top of some railings in a very limited space would not be a good idea.  I'd probably have to ask someone else to do that.  I can imagine many situations (coming back in the dark after a shitty train journey) when that would be really annoying.  It's not the end of the world but it's really all avoidable with a bit more planning.

On the other hand, it has provided me and others with a laugh and challenges the Leaning tower of West Norwood Christmas tree to most amusing Christmas tree in the area.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 3, 2016)

So I thought I would try a delivery from la casa degli amici.  Eaten from there before and it was ok, and as my mother in law was down for the weekend I thought a delivery would be great, especially as I had just finished a 12 hour shift. 

So they said 40 minutes.....I'm only 300 yards away. After an hour my wife chases the order only to be told the food has been ready for a while and they are waiting for the delivery man.  I went and picked up two dry and unappetising things in a box. 

I should have just gone to addomme.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2016)

White Hart is a cokehead haven today...

Avoid!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2016)

White Hart 'closing' in Jan 17.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 6, 2016)

....and I have a strange feeling it will no longer be a pub...


----------



## technical (Dec 6, 2016)

This incarnation didn't last long then

Always seemed reasonably busy when I passed by and on the couple of occasions i called in


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 6, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> White Hart 'closing' in Jan 17.


What happened? Have the management give up?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 6, 2016)

Ah fuck it that's really crap. I like it - the number of proper pubs around keeps decreasing.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh what a shame about the Hart. I doubt they've been able to make it work then. 

In other news, does anyone know why the area in between avenue park road and platform 4 of the train station is being used as a dumping ground? I thought they were to start building the flats on that land soon but there's no sign of it. Just heaps and heaps of what looks like old building materials...windows, doors, flooring...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> White Hart 'closing' in Jan 17.



Really sorry to hear that. I really enjoyed my evenings in there. And they made a special effort when I moved away and when i came back for my birthday. Do we know the reason why they are closing?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Really sorry to hear that. I really enjoyed my evenings in there. And they made a special effort when I moved away and when i came back for my birthday. Do we know the reason why they are closing?


I might pop in later and ask. I'll report back.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Really sorry to hear that. I really enjoyed my evenings in there. And they made a special effort when I moved away and when i came back for my birthday. Do we know the reason why they are closing?



Landlord wants it back....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2016)

current Publican always knew time was up in Jan but was hoping to negotiate taking it over full time.

Brewery has already moved J to a new pub....it's just being 'managed' until the new year by his partner.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2016)

Shame, I liked them. Yup, looks like the end of an era then...they'll be turning it into flats no doubt. That's where the money is for the brewery.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2016)

private landlords...


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2016)

I thought Heineken owned it...


----------



## Fingers (Dec 7, 2016)

This is arse news :-(  wondered why I had not seen J for a while.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 7, 2016)

We should find out which pub J has moved to and visit him occasionally.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2016)

Fingers said:


> We should find out which pub J has moved to and visit him occasionally.


Bet you wouldn't if he was in Pinner...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Bet you wouldn't if he was in Pinner...



Fingers would go at least that far for a free shot.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 8, 2016)

Fingers said:


> We should find out which pub J has moved to and visit him occasionally.



In west fucking drayton....you can do one


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 8, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I thought Heineken owned it...



leaseholders....and the lease is up in Jan


----------



## Maharani (Dec 8, 2016)

I popped in yesterday.  Didn't see anyone I knew. Want to go before it ends...


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 11, 2016)

So what was happening in probin on Saturday night. Fire and police had blocked the road off and then about midnight some drilling started.

I feel all discombobulated this morning.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 11, 2016)

Thought I would ask the kind police men sitting in their cars. " nothing for you to worry about. Doesn't concern you."

I'll skip making them tea and biscuits then.


----------



## pesh (Dec 11, 2016)

oldandjaded said:


> Thought I would ask the kind police men sitting in their cars. " nothing for you to worry about. Doesn't concern you."


That line works both ways


----------



## kennyken (Dec 12, 2016)

I heard it was a gas explosion, and felt the vibrations too. The back of the house is all mashed up.


----------



## Louis (Dec 12, 2016)

I live nearby. I'm told one person has been arrested. The police have been guarding the house ever since. Wouldn't do that for a gas explosion would they? (or would they?)


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm sure if it was a gas explosion it would both have been heard by a great many Tulse Hill residents including a number of U75 members, and get a mention in the local press or social media.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 12, 2016)

I did hear a bang but I thought it was the cats knocking something over upstairs. I though it was a big bang as I felt it through my feet.
Perhaps one of the houses was being refurbished and the builder was arrested for installing some temporary pipework?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 13, 2016)

I've been away but my neighbour tells me it was a v loud bang. Some people got evacuated. Our flat didn't even though we're just a couple of houses down. They have scaffolding out the back of the flat in question. The front door still has police tape over it. 
When I arrived back tonight there was a police car outside though it drove off as I was heading  indoors. 
They have dug up the front of the house and there are Southern Gas Networks signs up.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 13, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I've been away but my neighbour tells me it was a v loud bang. Some people got evacuated. Our flat didn't even though we're just a couple of houses down. They have scaffolding out the back of the flat in question. The front door still has police tape over it.
> When I arrived back tonight there was a police car outside though it drove off as I was heading  indoors.
> They have dug up the front of the house and there are Southern Gas Networks signs up.



 Has Johnny Fartpants been ruled out?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 13, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Has Johnny Fartpants been ruled out?


Yes. His alibi checks out. In fact it's one of the best alibis you could have.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 16, 2016)

Probyn Road has flooded due to the same Thames Water main as a few weeks ago.  Everybody in the ground floor flats has spent the evening trying to move all their possessions to higher ground.  Fire service have been very helpful, but some people have up to a foot of water in their homes.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 16, 2016)

.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 16, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Probyn Road has flooded again due to the same Thames Water main as a few weeks ago.  Everybody in the ground floor flats has spent the evening trying to move all their possessions to higher ground.  Fire service have been very helpful, but some people have up to a foot of water in their homes.


Oh lord, that's a fucking nightmare. They should get lots of compensation surely?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 16, 2016)

discobastard said:


> .



I saw that before you edited


----------



## Louis (Dec 16, 2016)

If anyone in the area sees that the waters have subsided, please could you post a note here?  thanks


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 16, 2016)

Poor sods. What a shit thing to have happen.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 16, 2016)

Leigham Vale closed to traffic obviously.  They spent ages digging up and replacing those pipes a while back.  They may as well dig up the whole street and put down proper internet cables whilst they're at it.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 16, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> I saw that before you edited


I will repost at a sensible time once I work out how to word it more subtly [emoji4]


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 16, 2016)

Thames Water are currently clearing out our flooded front garden which is knackered tbh - we're SO lucky it didn't come right in.

The hole this time is about 100m further down the road towards the station.

The people on Palace Road moved back in to their house 2 days ago and were flooded again last night.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 16, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I will repost at a sensible time once I work out how to word it more subtly [emoji4]



 they've got a captive market with the halfway house on Palace Rd


----------



## Maharani (Dec 16, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I will repost at a sensible time once I work out how to word it more subtly [emoji4]


Intriguing.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 16, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Thames Water are currently clearing out our flooded front garden which is knackered tbh - we're SO lucky it didn't come right in.
> 
> The hole this time is about 100m further down the road towards the station.
> 
> The people on Palace Road moved back in to their house 2 days ago and were flooded again last night.


Oh ffs. Hope you lot are ok gjg.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 16, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Oh ffs. Hope you lot are ok gjg.



We're fine - keep losing power etc but there's the same Dunkirk Spirit on the street as last time, albeit with many more rolled eyes.  Thames Water only just held a community meeting this week at the school to apologise for the last time  (I'm assuming that's what they did - I couldn't go).   I'm guessing it's going to be at least another 2 weeks of road closure, which is great but those poor sods on Palace Road - that's their Christmas buggered.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 16, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> We're fine - keep losing power etc but there's the same Dunkirk Spirit on the street as last time, albeit with many more rolled eyes.  Thames Water only just held a community meeting this week at the school to apologise for the last time  (I'm assuming that's what they did - I couldn't go).   I'm guessing it's going to be at least another 2 weeks of road closure, which is great but those poor sods on Palace Road - that's their Christmas buggered.



Hope it gets sorted soon. The poor ppl on Palace Rd :/


----------



## nick (Dec 16, 2016)

Louis said:


> If anyone in the area sees that the waters have subsided, please could you post a note here?  thanks


Just in case you haven't got news from more reliable sources. 
@8.45 this morning:

Probyn looked dry
Lupin close / Bottom of Palace looked drained but moist - lots of silt around
In other news, still 2 plastic polis hanging around the mysterious exploding flat on Probyn


----------



## discobastard (Dec 16, 2016)

nick said:


> Just in case you haven't got news from more reliable sources.
> @8.45 this morning:
> 
> Probyn looked dry
> ...


The front of Probyn was never flooded, just the back gardens, which was where the water came in from. 
Gardens not quite drained yet but they've come down a lot since the small hours.


----------



## nick (Dec 16, 2016)

how depressing for all concerned


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 16, 2016)

Anyway Thames Water came over.  They said they'd wanted to fully replace the main last time but TfL refused permission.  This time they're replacing the whole thing starting today. 4 weeks of work apparently.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 16, 2016)

Amusingly I also got a letter from Chuka today on headed HoC paper detailing how he would be holding Thames Water to account (for the last flood).


----------



## Smick (Dec 17, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> Amusingly I also got a letter from Chuka today on headed HoC paper detailing how he would be holding Thames Water to account (for the last flood).



I got that as well. And saw those addressed to the other flats in our buildings. He must have raided the electoral roll for data.

I'd imagine gg that they'll spend a fortune relaying the road to a high standard, then dig it up for the Internet cable a month or so later, covering it up with a paper thin layer of cheap asphalt which will wear away in a month.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 17, 2016)

We got the letter from Chuka as well - ironically I was reading it at precisely the time the water main burst again. Road closed for four weeks. 

On the plus side, there's no traffic at the end of our road and the Tulse Hill Cafe is making a killing serving all the Thames Water staff.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 17, 2016)

Louis said:


> I live nearby. I'm told one person has been arrested. The police have been guarding the house ever since. Wouldn't do that for a gas explosion would they? (or would they?)





T & P said:


> I'm sure if it was a gas explosion it would both have been heard by a great many Tulse Hill residents including a number of U75 members, and get a mention in the local press or social media.



So, during the flooding on Friday night I talked to some of the 'authorities' who were outside the house in question on Probyn road.  It was indeed an explosion, but not a gas explosion.  Somebody had been cooking up things they shouldn't have been, hence an arrest being made and the subsequent guard.  Think 'Breaking Bad'.

Been quite an eventful week all told..


----------



## nick (Dec 17, 2016)

Yesterday afternoon the cop outside the flat said it had been a "methane explosion" - didn't know you got that building up in houses (Earlier posts said Johnny Fartpants had an alibi).  
I'm currently on series 2 of Breaking Bad - so may not be fully up to speed on methane and its uses


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 18, 2016)

Damn, serious shortage in Tulse Hill's class A supplies coming soon


----------



## Smick (Jan 5, 2017)

I see that the car wrap business which used to be Hamilton's has been boarded up. Something else moving in there? Any gossip?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 5, 2017)

Smick said:


> I see that the car wrap business which used to be Hamilton's has been boarded up. Something else moving in there? Any gossip?



A car cling film business....all the rage among the boy racers these days...


----------



## Maharani (Jan 5, 2017)

What a waste of cling film.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 5, 2017)

Maharani said:


> What a waste of cling film.



Much better used when stretched across toilet bowls.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 5, 2017)

Maharani said:


> What a waste of cling film.



Nothing is wasted on looking cool....


----------



## Maharani (Jan 7, 2017)

News just in:

We wanted to give you an update on works taking place over the next few months

*
Timeline for Works:*

*DEC 16 –JAN 17 Waylett Place footpaths*
_The work on each of the Waylett Place entry treatments will each take 2 weeks (4 weeks in total). The works on the Aldridge Mews entrance will take two weeks but is concurrent to the Waylett Place works_

*JAN 17- West side of Norwood Road York Hill to opposite Chatsworth Way *_(Approx 1 month construction)_

*FEB 17- West side of Norwood Road from opposite Chatsworth Way to Lansdowne Hill *_(Approximately 4 weeks construction)_* and Leigham Vale to opposite Elmcourt Road *_(Approx 6 weeks construction)_

*MAR 17- Waylett Place raised entrances & entrance into Aldridge Mews opposite Elmcourt Road *_(Approx 4 weeks construction)_

Please note: 

The works will require the *suspension of parking bays*in the location where the work is being carried out and also opposite the works.  This will be kept to a minimum and is required to maintain safe movement of traffic and buses in particular.
There will be some out of hours work undertaken for the works *outside Homecare on Norwood Road* but this should be limited to the first two weeks of the work.
*The crossover by B&Q* it is also intended to do these on three Sundays in Jan/Feb out of hours. This is to minimise disruption to these businesses.


*Please also see our latest flyer below*







All the very best

Georgina Wilson 
Comms and Outreach











_Copyright © 2017 StreetWorks N2T, All rights reserved._ 
You signed up to receive updates on the StreetWorks project - at an event, online or through one of the Forums 

*Our mailing address is:* 
StreetWorks N2T
14 - 16 Knights Hill
Lambeth, London SE27 0HY
United Kingdom


----------



## Maharani (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry for long paste. I'm was sent that by email and couldn't link and paste.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 8, 2017)

Can't quite get my head around the one way system plans from that.  Can anyone try and explain what the changes are in away that makes sense?


----------



## macca4848 (Jan 8, 2017)

If you zoom in on the picture you can see the roads that change to two way and the pedestrianised area - seems logical to me and I think it would be great.

I'm surprised at just how long it takes - 3.5 years for design and 1 year for build.  Anyone know why the design phase takes so long?  Too little resource attributed to do that part maybe


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Can't quite get my head around the one way system plans from that.  Can anyone try and explain what the changes are in away that makes sense?



Anything other than pedestrianising Tulse hill completely (apart from buses) is not good enough for me.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2017)

This dude is getting his bike back!


----------



## macca4848 (Jan 8, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Anything other than pedestrianising Tulse hill completely (apart from buses) is not good enough for me.



Which area do you mean?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2017)

Fingers said:


> This dude is getting his bike back!
> 
> View attachment 98436



I wonder has it been abandoned because I parked my bike next to his on the same stand yesterday and it's still there.  Nice bike too.  Won't be there for long if the owner doesn't come and get it soon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2017)

macca4848 said:


> If you zoom in on the picture you can see the roads that change to two way and the pedestrianised area - seems logical to me and I think it would be great.
> 
> I'm surprised at just how long it takes - 3.5 years for design and 1 year for build.  Anyone know why the design phase takes so long?  Too little resource attributed to do that part maybe



I can't see a pedestrianised area - where is that?  As far as I can see,the section which is currently one way only for traffic (but 2 way for bikes/buses) will basically become bikes/buses only both ways (between Ladbrokes and the travel agent/chemists on the corner) - but not pedestranised. Is there a separate area that's being pedestrianised?


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> I wonder has it been abandoned because I parked my bike next to his on the same stand yesterday and it's still there.  Nice bike too.  Won't be there for long if the owner doesn't come and get it soon.



I already have a plan for it ;-)

The Bike Project Homepage - The Bike Project


----------



## macca4848 (Jan 8, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> I can't see a pedestrianised area - where is that?  As far as I can see,the section which is currently one way only for traffic (but 2 way for bikes/buses) will basically become bikes/buses only both ways (between Ladbrokes and the travel agent/chemists on the corner) - but not pedestranised. Is there a separate area that's being pedestrianised?



Sorry you're right with the busses point -  but still an improvement.  Not sure what else you could do


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2017)

macca4848 said:


> Which area do you mean?



The whole area


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2017)

We're at the Railway tonight 







Tonight! Brixton Buzz brings the party to the Railway, Tulse Hill – and it’s free all night! Fri 20th Jan, 2017


----------



## discobastard (Jan 20, 2017)

As T & P has just pointed out in the Brixton forum - I am also unnaturally pleased to see that we now have wheelie recycle bins.  While we don't really have space for them on Probyn Road, it does mean that the idiots who put their recycling out the day after the bins get collected won't have their bags ripped open by foxes and dirty nappies and food cartons strewn all over the fucking place, and then they won't *have* to not pick them up and leave their shite on the pavement all week until the street cleaning fairy turns up.  Well done Lambeth - that is genuinely a good move.


----------



## macca4848 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shame they just couldn't give them to the idiots.  
Are we supposed to put our recycling bags in them or do we have to decant them in to the bin


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2017)

macca4848 said:


> Shame they just couldn't give them to the idiots.
> Are we supposed to put our recycling bags in them or do we have to decant them in to the bin


I'm pretty sure the recycling material should be in bags when we put them in the bins.

Then again recyclables are not 'offensive' so there might be a good environmental argument for putting them loose in the bin to save on recycling bags.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 20, 2017)

macca4848 said:


> Shame they just couldn't give them to the idiots.
> Are we supposed to put our recycling bags in them or do we have to decant them in to the bin


I can't imagine there would be any benefit to decanting them because a) they would end up stinking and b) you would need a sack to take the stuff out there in the first place and you'd be left holding a plastic bag. Which isn't recyclable [emoji4]


----------



## discobastard (Jan 20, 2017)

And for those of you that are watching this thread eagerly on a Friday night for more recycling bin gossip, I can exclusively reveal the design. I'd do a YouTube unboxing vid but they just appeared all ready to go. 




Isn't she a beauty??

ETA: disappointingly the round sticker on the top says that is a resource to be shared between neighbours so I won't be able to 'personalise' it [emoji57]


----------



## discobastard (Jan 20, 2017)

T & P said:


> Then again recyclables are not 'offensive'.



Have you been on Probyn Road?  Nobody gives a fuck what they put in their recycling bags. Dirty nappies, filthy food cartons, manky tissues etc. 

BAG IT AND BIN IT! [emoji1]


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 20, 2017)

The leaflet from Lambeth said NO plastic recycling sacks to be put in the new green bins as they are 'contaminants'. You can return unwanted clear sacks somewhere (libraries? If any are still open...), but like that's gonna happen - I'm keeping mine as 'free' bin bags


----------



## discobastard (Jan 20, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> The leaflet from Lambeth said NO plastic recycling sacks to be put in the new green bins as they are 'contaminants'. You can return unwanted clear sacks somewhere (libraries? If any are still open...), but like that's gonna happen - I'm keeping mine as 'free' bin bags


WOW. I stand unreservedly corrected and suitably ashamed [emoji4] I'm gonna need a new system..

Thanks for the info sparkybird. I haven't seen any leaflet as yet...


----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2017)

discobastard said:


> As T & P has just pointed out in the Brixton forum - I am also unnaturally pleased to see that we now have wheelie recycle bins.  While we don't really have space for them on Probyn Road, it does mean that the idiots who put their recycling out the day after the bins get collected won't have their bags ripped open by foxes and dirty nappies and food cartons strewn all over the fucking place, and then they won't *have* to not pick them up and leave their shite on the pavement all week until the street cleaning fairy turns up.  Well done Lambeth - that is genuinely a good move.


I read you last bit as 'that's genuinely moving'. I was moved to see mine I must say!!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2017)

macca4848 said:


> Shame they just couldn't give them to the idiots.
> Are we supposed to put our recycling bags in them or do we have to decant them in to the bin


Decunt


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Have you been on Probyn Road?  Nobody gives a fuck what they put in their recycling bags. Dirty nappies, filthy food cartons, manky tissues etc.
> 
> BAG IT AND BIN IT! [emoji1]


Worse than Hitler 

I'm quite anal about such matters and will even ensure the plastic tops of plastic bottles are removed before the bottle goes in the recycling.

Overall Lambeth's scheme is very easy going. The poor sods across Herne Hill and beyond, which falls under Southwark Council, have to separate their recycling into three types.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> The leaflet from Lambeth said NO plastic recycling sacks to be put in the new green bins as they are 'contaminants'. You can return unwanted clear sacks somewhere (libraries? If any are still open...), but like that's gonna happen - I'm keeping mine as 'free' bin bags


Cost saving exercise in the long run no doubt.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2017)

discobastard said:


> And for those of you that are watching this thread eagerly on a Friday night for more recycling bin gossip, I can exclusively reveal the design. I'd do a YouTube unboxing vid but they just appeared all ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So shiny and new...my first thought was I need to get me a sticker for him!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2017)

discobastard said:


> WOW. I stand unreservedly corrected and suitably ashamed [emoji4] I'm gonna need a new system..
> 
> Thanks for the info sparkybird. I haven't seen any leaflet as yet...


I got one


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Cost saving exercise in the long run no doubt.


 But for once, one that makes sense, makes life easier and is environmentally friendlier. Win-win-win!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 20, 2017)

They probably didn't bother posting them to probyn cos you're all so manky


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 20, 2017)

discobastard said:


> WOW. I stand unreservedly corrected and suitably ashamed [emoji4] I'm gonna need a new system..
> 
> Thanks for the info sparkybird. I haven't seen any leaflet as yet...



Oops, think I came on a bit headmistress there....
Anyway, of course discobastard you've got a bin and no leaflet and I've got a leaflet and no bin. It's LAMBETH, innit


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2017)

I got no flyer either but deep in the Lambeth website they indeed state bags must not be used. If it weren't for this thread I'd have never guessed, as undoubtedly thousands of other residents who didn't get the flyer and don't read this site will be unaware of.

They also say on the website that if there is any rubbish or non-recyclable material in the bin, they will just not empty it. Let's hope all the neighbours use it properly and no passer-by decides to put any unsuitable stuff in the bin.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't understand why you can't put a recycling bag in the recycling bin. I read the post about it being a contaminant but like how where they dealing with the bags before the bins arrived? Why can't they deal with the bags in the same way now... They'll still be going on the same trucks


----------



## macca4848 (Jan 20, 2017)

They're a "contaminant" in the new, more efficient process.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 20, 2017)

macca4848 said:


> They're a "contaminant" in the new, more efficient process.



So does everyone in Lambeth have recycling bins now? For some reason, I was under the impression some house holds still have bags?


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> So does everyone in Lambeth have recycling bins now? For some reason, I was under the impression some house holds still have bags?


I think it is just starting to be introduced. Here's the FAQ page I found about it

https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/rr_green_bin_faq_2017.pdf


----------



## discobastard (Jan 21, 2017)

Just so we're all clear (I did get a leaflet but life got in the way)


----------



## Maharani (Jan 21, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> I don't understand why you can't put a recycling bag in the recycling bin. I read the post about it being a contaminant but like how where they dealing with the bags before the bins arrived? Why can't they deal with the bags in the same way now... They'll still be going on the same trucks


Cost innit? They'll be saving in the long term not giving out bags. The supplier probably put their prices up too.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 21, 2017)

Sorry they're the wrong way round, they weren't when I took the pictures.

I will however be reporting the couple on the first pic for rooting through my trash.  Disgraceful - probably looking for utility bills to steal my identity.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Cost innit? They'll be saving in the long term not giving out bags. The supplier probably put their prices up too.



Yeah I get bit. My question is about process. If people still have the bags, then why can't they continue to use them to put their recycling in and place them in the bins. Other residents are just using bags so why are they considered contaminants when placed in the new bins. This doesn't make sense to me.

*I'm not expecting you to know the answers obviously.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Cost innit? They'll be saving in the long term not giving out bags. The supplier probably put their prices up too.


I dunno.  Bags can't be that pricy compared to bins.  Big investment but in the 5 year long run I suspect its about having foxes not throwing shit all over the place, so fewer fly tipping and complaints.  But you might be right.

And I reckon it is also easier to deal with three flats' worth of shit in one bin that 6 bags where some of them have burst.  Who knows.  Wil be fun finding out though.  We can discuss earnestly tomorrow night


----------



## discobastard (Jan 21, 2017)

Anyways, on Probyn Road it can't get any worse re recycling and trash on the street than it is already, so I watch with interest... and hope


----------



## Maharani (Jan 21, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Yeah I get bit. My question is about process. If people still have the bags, then why can't they continue to use them to put their recycling in and place them in the bins. Other residents are just using bags so why are they considered contaminants when placed in the new bins. This doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> *I'm not expecting you to know the answers obviously.


Well, I do work in recycling so I should know! I guess it could be as simple as without the bags they can just tip the bins and sort rather than having to break open bags which is time consuming...might be too simple...I dunno.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 21, 2017)

discobastard said:


> I dunno.  Bags can't be that pricy compared to bins.  Big investment but in the 5 year long run I suspect its about having foxes not throwing shit all over the place, so fewer fly tipping and complaints.  But you might be right.
> 
> And I reckon it is also easier to deal with three flats' worth of shit in one bin that 6 bags where some of them have burst.  Who knows.  Wil be fun finding out though.  We can discuss earnestly tomorrow night


I'm sooo excited about this prospect...spending my Saturday night talking about old bags and rubbish...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Well, I do work in recycling so I should know! I guess it could be as simple as without the bags they can just tip the bins and sort rather than having to break open bags which is time consuming...might be too simple...I dunno.



If that's the case, that's what they should say. Clear, honest communication isn't that hard, well it doesn't have to be


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I'm sooo excited about this prospect...spending my Saturday night talking about old bags and rubbish...



Lol mate. I don't even live there anymore


----------



## Maharani (Jan 21, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Lol mate. I don't even live there anymore


But you miss the high brow banter and in depth local politics. I can tell.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> But you miss the high brow banter and in depth local politics. I can tell.



You got me


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Yeah I get bit. My question is about process. If people still have the bags, then why can't they continue to use them to put their recycling in and place them in the bins. Other residents are just using bags so why are they considered contaminants when placed in the new bins. This doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> *I'm not expecting you to know the answers obviously.



Lambeth recycling bin bags are not themselves recyclable so are a contaminant.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 21, 2017)

I would imagine that the new bins will be collected by a vehicle like the ones that collect our black bins. Until everyone has got the green bins, the clear plastic bags will be still in use and collected as currently IE going into the back of a truck to be opened and emptied by staff at the recycling plant??


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> So does everyone in Lambeth have recycling bins now? For some reason, I was under the impression some house holds still have bags?



A few properties will still have bags. For example flats above shops where there's nowhere to store a green bin.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2017)

Yep.  We have a communal recycling bin at our flats where we are to put recyclables straight into and have had that for a couple of years at least.  They gave us orange reuseable bags to fill to take down there but they are little bigger than bags for life so I just fill a bin bag and empty it in there.  I get 2 or three uses out of it then use it for non recyclables.  I guess they are changing everyone eventually and in the meantime there are fewer bin bags that the recycling centres have to throw in their non recycling bins.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 21, 2017)

Did anyone else have what felt suspiciously earthquake-like rumbling about 30 mins ago?  Our entire street is being dug up, so it may be related to that but it was very noticeable - and I've experienced quite a few earth tremors during my time.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 21, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Did anyone else have what felt suspiciously earthquake-like rumbling about 30 mins ago?  Our entire street is being dug up, so it may be related to that but it was very noticeable - and I've experienced quite a few earth tremors during my time.


Nothing down my end [emoji57]


----------



## discobastard (Jan 21, 2017)

It's started already.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 21, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Nothing down my end [emoji57]



talking to neighbours it seems like it's related to the works on our road... bit of a worry.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 21, 2017)

You can't recycle the orange bags, simple as that.
And some poor bugger has to hand sift everything that goes in the bins, so try to be good : )


----------



## iantldn (Jan 22, 2017)

Know this is Tulse Hill chat but you guys seem to be itk... I'm on Lambert Rd (off Brixton Hill) and have had the leaflet but no new bin yet. There are 5 flats in our building and on an average week there are 10-20 full recycling bags from those flats. We recycle far more than we throw away (which I understand is what we're supposed to do). I'm quite worried that we're going to have a lot more recycling than will fit in the green bin(s) they provide. Also as we're top floor seems it'll be a lot more hassle carrying recycling down, especially as at the moment I typically do it on my way out. Either I then have to take a reusable bag with me wherever I go or I just have to go down more often then go back up just to deposit the bag back in my flat. 

Have a strong suspicion we're just going to end up with a street with unbagged recycling everywhere which I'm sure will be to the foxes liking. How's it working so far for those who have it already?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> You can't recycle the orange bags, simple as that.
> And some poor bugger has to hand sift everything that goes in the bins, so try to be good : )



I have clear Lambeth recycling bags and it cearly states the bags are recyclable on them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2017)

iantldn said:


> Know this is Tulse Hill chat but you guys seem to be itk... I'm on Lambert Rd (off Brixton Hill) and have had the leaflet but no new bin yet. There are 5 flats in our building and on an average week there are 10-20 full recycling bags from those flats. We recycle far more than we throw away (which I understand is what we're supposed to do). I'm quite worried that we're going to have a lot more recycling than will fit in the green bin(s) they provide. Also as we're top floor seems it'll be a lot more hassle carrying recycling down, especially as at the moment I typically do it on my way out. Either I then have to take a reusable bag with me wherever I go or I just have to go down more often then go back up just to deposit the bag back in my flat.
> 
> Have a strong suspicion we're just going to end up with a street with unbagged recycling everywhere which I'm sure will be to the foxes liking. How's it working so far for those who have it already?



I tend to create one wet waste carrier bag of rubbish and one full recycling bag a week. There is only me and my son here.

I would hope they will monitor the role out over time to ensure there are enough bins per block/row/street of properties.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have clear Lambeth recycling bags and it cearly states the bags are recyclable on them.


Doesn't say that on mine, just that they are made of recycled material (bottom right).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2017)

_it has the recycle logo on it.

I am going to research further and come back.

It would seem daft to give people bags for recycling....with the recycle logo on it, which they then empty and send to landfill..._


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> _it has the recycle logo on it.
> 
> I am going to research further and come back.
> 
> It would seem daft to give people bags for recycling....with the recycle logo on it, which they then empty and send to landfill..._


It's not exactly clear, though the circle/arrow label says 'recycle for Lambeth' rather than that the bag itself is recyclable (though it is made of recycled material) - so just a corporate message maybe.  

This is the symbol that means an item is recyclable (though given it is made of recycled materials you would have though it might be):

 
Recycling symbols explained | Recycle Now

Though I agree everything would be easier if the bags themselves were recyclable as part of the recycling process - though I think that's down to people putting all kinds of unrecyclable waste in them.

I have just spent time clearing up the shit on Probyn Road that people have left in burst recycling bags into the new bins.  In that I found used nappies and food containers half full of curry etc.  Some people simply don't care - a nappy is made of tissue and therefore recyclable and so some fucker can deal with it even if it full of human waste.  The system could work very well if only people actually read up on what is and isn't recyclable and could be bothered to just take a little more care.  But I also understand many people have a lot more on their plate and it's pretty low down on the list of priorities.  

I'll admit I only went to look for the leaflet and read it in full because of the conversation on this forum.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2017)

Wot I has learned...

single-use biodegradable bags and oxo-degradable plastic bags do not yet provide a comprehensive solution to the issue of single-use bags. This is because: 

They still present a litter problem. 

Until they have fully degraded they still pose a threat to animals that ingest them. 

They are not suitable for recycling in mainstream recycling systems as they contaminate the recycling process.

If biodegradable bags are sent to landfill, they break down without oxygen to produce methane, a greenhouse gas with a warming capacity 21 times more powerful than carbon dioxide.

The environmental impact of oxo-degradable plastic after it has fragmented to small pieces or powder has not yet been determined.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> _it has the recycle logo on it.
> 
> I am going to research further and come back.
> 
> It would seem daft to give people bags for recycling....with the recycle logo on it, which they then empty and send to landfill..._


I don't think they send stuff to landfill nowadays. There is a mighty incinerator next to Millwall Football ground. It has a massive ramp leading up to the waste hopper which contains the reservoir of waste for incineration.

The ramp is chocker-block with Veolia vehicles waiting to dump their loads. If find it implausible that Veolia only incinerate their waste from Southwark there. Surely Lambeth and Lewisham get to share?

BTW if you can wait until this years Open House Weekend in September you can go on a guided tour of their recycling facility (on Saturday) and the incinerator (on Sunday). All facilities operate best practice European EPA regulations. The control room is a thing to behold - like a 1970s TARDIS - analogue meters and all.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 22, 2017)

I've been to recycling plants for work. Most exciting....


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2017)

iantldn said:


> Know this is Tulse Hill chat but you guys seem to be itk... I'm on Lambert Rd (off Brixton Hill) and have had the leaflet but no new bin yet. There are 5 flats in our building and on an average week there are 10-20 full recycling bags from those flats. We recycle far more than we throw away (which I understand is what we're supposed to do). I'm quite worried that we're going to have a lot more recycling than will fit in the green bin(s) they provide. Also as we're top floor seems it'll be a lot more hassle carrying recycling down, especially as at the moment I typically do it on my way out. Either I then have to take a reusable bag with me wherever I go or I just have to go down more often then go back up just to deposit the bag back in my flat.
> 
> Have a strong suspicion we're just going to end up with a street with unbagged recycling everywhere which I'm sure will be to the foxes liking. How's it working so far for those who have it already?


Hi iantldn, we have only received our bins on Friday and so we will have to see how it goes over the next few weeks.  A straw poll of three bins this evening as I walked past (with our collection being tomorrow morning) was one empty bin, one correctly filled with what looked like clean recycling and one and one that had a recycling bag placed in it (the owner of which happened to be standing outside smoking and to whom I explained that the bags weren't to be used).

Our problem on Probyn Road (and I imagine elsewhere where there is shit everywhere) isn't the volume of recycling as far as I can see, it's mainly:

People putting food waste or items that have not been properly cleaned into the bags - and so the foxes rip the bag open, which is massively exacerbate by...
The fact that people will leave these bags out on the street on Tues/Weds/Thurs/Fri meaning that it is several days until they are collected and so much more chance of being torn open and strewn all over the pavement
Those people not being bothered to tidy up their recycling that is strewn all over the pavement (yes, including dirty nappies), which attracts more foxes (and let's face it, if it's your waste all over the pavement you know it's yours)
And it is always the same households.

So we don't have a capacity problem, the leaflet says the bins should hold five or so recycling sacks' worth, but then on our road each house is only made up on three flats.  If you have five flats in yours and only one bin I can see that being a problem (and then again it also depends on the number of people in each flat - there are only four people in my three flat block but next door there are at least eight).  Time will tell.  But I imagine at least, the fact that there should technically be no longer bags on the street - food and human waste will at least be in a bin that the foxes can't get to.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Wot I has learned...
> 
> single-use biodegradable bags and oxo-degradable plastic bags do not yet provide a comprehensive solution to the issue of single-use bags. This is because:
> 
> ...


I imagine (though I have no facts to back this up) that biodegradable bags are also more expensive to produce.  I was pretty shocked to see in the leaflet that Lambeth up to now have spent £600,000 a year on the recycling bags


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I don't think they send stuff to landfill nowadays. There is a mighty incinerator next to Millwall Football ground. It has a massive ramp leading up to the waste hopper which contains the reservoir of waste for incineration.
> 
> The ramp is chocker-block with Veolia vehicles waiting to dump their loads. If find it implausible that Veolia only incinerate their waste from Southwark there. Surely Lambeth and Lewisham get to share?
> 
> BTW if you can wait until this years Open House Weekend in September you can go on a guided tour of their recycling facility (on Saturday) and the incinerator (on Sunday). All facilities operate best practice European EPA regulations. The control room is a thing to behold - like a 1970s TARDIS - analogue meters and all.


That sounds awesome - hopefully there will be Bakelite dials and stuff?! (boohoo )

It is also a CHP plant so they create energy from the waste it seems SELCHP - Wikipedia


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2017)

I actually don't think it's that easy to recycle disposable nappies hence the existence of this company:

Green Bottoms - Who we are...

There is a lot of plastics (like film on cold meat packaging) that can't be recycled and then plastics that can only be recycled once.

If you want to do the world a favour reduce your plastic use and encourage others to do that. 

*gets off soap box*


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2017)

Thornton Heath Community Action Team has been challenging the littering/fly tipping.

Here is something I was working on:

Hotspots to Beautyspots | Thornton Heath Community Action Team

All the little icons say what the problem is and in some cases you can see the actions taken.

I am not quite sure how successful it has been because to stop people dumping you need to persuade them that it's not a nice thing to do. However it has seemed to work with problem businesses and shops. And those who have managed to leave personal information with their rubbish. I would just like to understand a bit more about why people do it.


----------



## iantldn (Jan 22, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Hi iantldn, we have only received our bins on Friday and so we will have to see how it goes over the next few weeks.  A straw poll of three bins this evening as I walked past (with our collection being tomorrow morning) was one empty bin, one correctly filled with what looked like clean recycling and one and one that had a recycling bag placed in it (the owner of which happened to be standing outside smoking and to whom I explained that the bags weren't to be used).
> 
> Our problem on Probyn Road (and I imagine elsewhere where there is shit everywhere) isn't the volume of recycling as far as I can see, it's mainly:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response. Glad you can fit a few recycling bags in the bins, there are a couple of families in our building so probably why so many recycling bags are produced per week. Hopefully they have the foresight to provide a couple of bins for our building. Suppose we'll have to get used to going down more often too.


----------



## Smick (Jan 23, 2017)

We're going to need to get used to reducing the size of waste. Empty milk cartons, after being washed, should be squeezed till as little air is left as possible.  Same with milk, juice bottles etc. Cardboard boxes to have all tape removed and turned back to flat pack. Cereal boxes opened at both ends and flattened etc.

The two bins for our building were full last night so I opened them up, climbed on, and immediately they compacted to about 60% full.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 23, 2017)

TBF it looks better than it has done for a while since they cut the hedge on the corner of Christchurch Road. There was always half a bed and someone pissing up the wall on that corner. I think I am immune to the nappies and litter on that street. 



discobastard said:


> It's started already.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 23, 2017)

Fuck me it's foggy.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have clear Lambeth recycling bags and it cearly states the bags are recyclable on them.



Mine were always orange.  Never seen the clear ones.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 23, 2017)

I've had the recycle bin for ages as we were one of the test roads. When you decant into the bins a lot more stuff fits into the bins.  Plus you can get into the bin and jump up and down on it and crush it in. If they lift the lid and see any plastic bags they don't empty it. They won't take it if they see a load of foil or dirty pizza boxes with crusts in.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 23, 2017)

I keep meaning to get me one of these...


----------



## boohoo (Jan 23, 2017)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 99247 I keep meaning to get me one of these...


I could do with one of those too.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I've had the recycle bin for ages as we were one of the test roads. When you decant into the bins a lot more stuff fits into the bins.  Plus you can get into the bin and jump up and down on it and crush it in. If they lift the lid and see any plastic bags they don't empty it. They won't take it if they see a load of foil or dirty pizza boxes with crusts in.



I'd have to take a ladder out with me!


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 23, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> I'd have to take a ladder out with me!


I reckon you could request another bin if you need one, after all it sounds like you are want to recycle. But you'll be surprised how much more fits in if not all tied up in the bags.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 23, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> Lambeth recycling bin bags are not themselves recyclable so are a contaminant.



Yeah I get that but why is that only an issue when they are in a bin.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I reckon you could request another bin if you need one, after all it sounds like you are want to recycle. But you'll be surprised how much more fits in if not all tied up in the bags.



Sorry, I'm not one of the people newly getting these bins. I've had a communal recycling bin for years.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Yeah I get that but why is that only an issue when they are in a bin.



Well if you have to put your recycling out in a bin bag then it's a contaminant at the recycling plant but a necessary one because otherwise the recycling would scatter all over the place.  Once you have a bin to stop the rubbish scattering the bin bag becomes an unnecessary (and theoretically unexpected) contaminant.


----------



## Winot (Jan 23, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I reckon you could request another bin if you need one, after all it sounds like you are want to recycle. But you'll be surprised how much more fits in if not all tied up in the bags.



Perhaps quimcunx could request a shorter bin?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2017)

Winot said:


> Perhaps quimcunx could request a shorter bin?



I could pay a local street urchin to come round with a ladder and jump on it for me.  Are either of the winotettes looking for some extra pocket money?


----------



## Winot (Jan 23, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> I could pay a local street urchin to come round with a ladder and jump on it for me.  Are either of the winotettes looking for some extra pocket money?



Always. Sorry to report that they no longer need a ladder though.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 23, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> If they lift the lid and see any plastic bags they don't empty it. They won't take it if they see a load of foil or dirty pizza boxes with crusts in.


I suspect this is not going to go well.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 23, 2017)

Winot said:


> Perhaps quimcunx could request a shorter bin?


Or longer legs


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 23, 2017)

discobastard said:


> I suspect this is not going to go well.


Well we all got the hang of it pretty quickly. Good luck Tulse Hill.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 23, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> Well if you have to put your recycling out in a bin bag then it's a contaminant at the recycling plant but a necessary one because otherwise the recycling would scatter all over the place.  Once you have a bin to stop the rubbish scattering the bin bag becomes an unnecessary (and theoretically unexpected) contaminant.



I dont like it. They should just let ppl use up their bags. If I still lived in Lambeth, I'd write an angry lettuce.

Auto corrected letter to lettuce but I've just left it like that.

Ps this reminds me of a joke that our dear Jenny told me a long time ago.

Q: How many urbanites does it take to change a lightbulb?
A: CHANGE????!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2017)

Change is bad.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 23, 2017)

I recently put some (non-recyclable) rubbish in my waste bin in Dorset in an orange Lambeth recycling bag.  

I got a sticker on my bin admonishing me for putting stuff in the wrong bin.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 24, 2017)

Boudicca said:


> I recently put some (non-recyclable) rubbish in my waste bin in Dorset in an orange Lambeth recycling bag.
> 
> I got a sticker on my bin admonishing me for putting stuff in the wrong bin.


odd - are they disputing that your lambeth plastic bag is not rubbish? when it is now rubbish in Lambeth. (a lot of things are rubbish here tbf)

I really wish they would standardise all this rubbish / recycling stuff across the country. It can't be cheaper more enconomic for every council to do their own thing.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 24, 2017)

I passed the old Greenz on Station Rise and they have a new sign in place.  Now I am going from memory but I think it is these guys:

Home

The website is currently playing silly buggers but this gives an idea:


----------



## discobastard (Jan 24, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Well we all got the hang of it pretty quickly. Good luck Tulse Hill.


Thank you Lizzy Mac.  Probyn Road is 'special'.  But I have high hopes... It couldn't be any worse than the current garbage apocalypse.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 24, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> odd - are they disputing that your lambeth plastic bag is not rubbish? when it is now rubbish in Lambeth. (a lot of things are rubbish here tbf)
> 
> I really wish they would standardise all this rubbish / recycling stuff across the country. It can't be cheaper more enconomic for every council to do their own thing.



Indeed.

They've had recycling bins here for at least a couple of years, so I thought I was safe putting a recycling bag from another pat of the country in the normal bin.  All I can think is that the bin man was another former Lambeth resident.


----------



## T & P (Jan 24, 2017)

I was thinking of this thread today as I discovered three used diapers in the garden, brought in by the local fox. Fucking yikes. And where are those people putting the used diapers that allow the foxes to get at them?


----------



## discobastard (Jan 24, 2017)

T & P said:


> I was thinking of this thread today as I discovered three used diapers in the garden, brought in by the local fox. Fucking yikes. And where are those people putting the used diapers that allow the foxes to get at them?


In their recycling bags on the street!

Exhibit 'A' m'lud


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2017)

I got maybe 20 summers left....if I am lucky.

Crushing millk bottles and flattening oj cartons and coke cans is not gonna be taking up any of that time.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2017)

As for shitty nappies....I remember going to Lambeth town hall to register my boy's birth. There was an old window with a bit of greenery outside and it was full of used nappies where new parents were just lobbing them out the window.

I did suggest the town hall put a nappy disposal bin in the room. They looked at me like a I was a nutter.


----------



## Winot (Jan 25, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I got maybe 20 summers left....if I am lucky.
> 
> Crushing millk bottles and flattening oj cartons and coke cans is not gonna be taking up any of that time.



Do it in the winter?


----------



## T & P (Jan 26, 2017)

Any news on The Hart? It's still open isn't it? I thought someone had said it was closing on 17 Jan...


----------



## Fingers (Jan 26, 2017)

T & P said:


> Any news on The Hart? It's still open isn't it? I thought someone had said it was losing on 17 Jan...



It got a reprieve until April, then it got a long term reprieve I have heard so it is not going away soon


----------



## GypsyWings (Jan 27, 2017)

Fingers said:


> It got a reprieve until April, then it got a long term reprieve I have heard so it is not going away soon


Are they same people going to be running it?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 30, 2017)

Just heard a young woman died on the crossing near coop on Friday. RTA. very sad.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't find any media about it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 30, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Can't find any media about it


Junior doctor hit by car and killed while crossing road near her home


----------



## Maharani (Jan 30, 2017)

Fuck so sad. It says the accident happened here:

 'At the junction of Thurlow Park Road and Birkbeck Hill'. Is that where the zebra crossing is? I use it all the time.

Made me cry. Such a waste of life.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 30, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Fuck so sad. It says the accident happened here:
> 
> 'At the junction of Thurlow Park Road and Birkbeck Hill'. Is that where the zebra crossing is? I use it all the time.
> 
> Made me cry. Such a waste of life.



I read about this today. The driver did stop at least. Cars do zoom along way over the speed limit. Perhaps because it's a very wide road there ?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 30, 2017)

Loads of cars don't stop there. My brother lives up on BB hill so I use that crossing all the time.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 30, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I read about this today. The driver did stop at least. Cars do zoom along way over the speed limit. Perhaps because it's a very wide road there ?


Stopped yes but we don't know if s/he stopped at the crossing. I expect the driver will be fucked for life now with the guilt.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 30, 2017)

It's shitty there.  Like many on this forum I go over that way many times weekly - I tend to go further up to the crossing with the lights as the zebra crossing makes me nervous.  This is partly because I also drive over there several times a week and the way some people drive on that stretch of road is terrifying - I think that people are frustrated coming out of the chaos on the gyratory and just floor it (going east anyway).  That poor woman - what a completely needless waste of life.


----------



## Smick (Jan 30, 2017)

One time heading Westwards, I only saw someone at the last minute on that crossing. I had to jam on the brakes. There's a speed camera just before it, and I don't often speed anyway, so speed hasn't been a factor. But I really concentrate on that crossing now. I'm think the design of the crossing might not be the best. My responsibility 100% though.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 31, 2017)

There's some serious shit going down in the flats above Ladbrokes on the corner of Christchurch, next to Oral Smile dental.  Five police vans, a couple of ambulances, about 20 coppers and a some riot shields.  They were deploying the 'big red door key' as I was walking past.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2017)

discobastard said:


> There's some serious shit going down in the flats above Ladbrokes on the corner of Christchurch, next to Oral Smile dental.  Five police vans, a couple of ambulances, about 20 coppers and a some riot shields.  They were deploying the 'big red door key' as I was walking past.


I saw it was well, well all the meat wagons parked outside and on the street behind it.

Some kind of raid I guess?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 31, 2017)

Drugs raid?! Excitement.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 31, 2017)

T & P said:


> I saw it was well, well all the meat wagons parked outside and on the street behind it.
> 
> Some kind of raid I guess?


I went past as they were going in and then realised I had forgotten my phone so I had to nip back home.  When I went past again 5-6 minutes later it was all over, and everybody looked very pleased with themselves.  So whatever they were doing it seemed to go well and without incident.  But that was a *lot* of police, so I suspect somebody is now in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2017)

A certain 'local' has been out and about brandishing a kitchen knife and threatening a certain business owner on Station rise...

...hence the cops...

....they've tried to grab him 5 times today already...

....I suspect they finally got that warrant.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmmm, let me guess who that was...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2017)

Not me....this time


----------



## Sister Midnight (Jan 31, 2017)

???? I saw all the build up ...  thought it odd how they put a bit of police tape up...


.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 31, 2017)

I have no idea who you are talking about but it sounds like its probably for the best eh?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2017)

Off their meds


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2017)

So yes....

.....which I hope will be considered


----------



## Maharani (Jan 31, 2017)

I was more wondering which business person was being targeted.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 4, 2017)

Just in the offchance anybody is tuned in this eve and has an opinion - if you were gonna get pizza would you go Bravi Ragazzi or Addomme?

Both look excellent...


----------



## alex_ (Feb 4, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Just in the offchance anybody is tuned in this eve and has an opinion - if you were gonna get pizza would you go Bravi Ragazzi or Addomme?
> 
> Both look excellent...



I say bravi ragazzi my mrs says addome.

Both are cracking.

I'd get a saltimbocca from bravi ragazzi

Alex


----------



## discobastard (Feb 4, 2017)

alex_ said:


> I say bravi ragazzi my mrs says addome.
> 
> Both are cracking.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex. Gonna be pizza tonight but great to know more or less equally cracking [emoji1360]


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 4, 2017)

Addomme, bit more room, good hosts. But both are very good.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 4, 2017)

Boudicca said:


> Addomme, bit more room, good hosts. But both are very good.


This is actually for takeaway Boudicca, but thanks also for vote of confidence [emoji1360]


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 4, 2017)

We got taken to Adomme last night by friends. Wow - great pizza and pasta. Deliveroo peeps were doing a good trade also.....


----------



## macca4848 (Feb 4, 2017)

Whilst the juices are flowing, where do people get Thai from?  I use Thaicoons, but wondering if any better them


----------



## alex_ (Feb 4, 2017)

discobastard said:


> This is actually for takeaway Boudicca, but thanks also for vote of confidence [emoji1360]



Adomme was named by a food writer in the guardian this week as one of the best pizza places in London so it's might be a bit busy.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Feb 4, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> We got taken to Adomme last night by friends. Wow - great pizza and pasta. Deliveroo peeps were doing a good trade also.....



Top tip if somewhere delivers by Deliveroo and themselves it will always be cheaper direct.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 4, 2017)

macca4848 said:


> Whilst the juices are flowing, where do people get Thai from?  I use Thaicoons, but wondering if any better them


I've had decent-ish food from Paya on Brixton Hill, but I've never had any *really* good Chinese or Thai from round here. Thaicoons is ok I guess but rarely get anything from there. Too many good curry houses instead!


----------



## macca4848 (Feb 4, 2017)

I know.  We do No 2 for Chinese and have changed to curry now after reading duff reviews of all the Thai.  
Going for our current favourite Lal Baag in West Norwood.  Indigo were/are good but take far too long (close to 2 hrs the last two times).  Saffron has dropped down the list but I'd be willing to go again as when they're good they're very good 
Any other good curry houses at the moment ??


----------



## Smick (Feb 4, 2017)

We get Thai from Slurp in Streatham. Initially we were a bit dubious as they do Chinese, Thai and Japanese, but we enjoy it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2017)

Greedy bastards


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 4, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Just in the offchance anybody is tuned in this eve and has an opinion - if you were gonna get pizza would you go Bravi Ragazzi or Addomme?
> 
> Both look excellent...


Addomme without a doubt.


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 4, 2017)

Anyone lost a knife. My neighbour had one discarded in their garden last night. It's at lost and found at the police station.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice pizza discobastard? Where did you get food from in the end?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 4, 2017)

Does anyone know what's happening on Tulse Hill by high trees? The road is blocked so there's been a heavy flow of trafficking c through HH to get to Brixton or up Christchurch to go via Brixton Hill. I've been noticing lots of thames water folk around the area of late. Maybe another burst pipe?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 4, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know what's happening on Tulse Hill by high trees? The road is blocked so there's been a heavy flow of trafficking c through HH to get to Brixton or up Christchurch to go via Brixton Hill. I've been noticing lots of thames water folk around the area of late. Maybe another burst pipe?



Yes another pipe.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2017)

Has anyone seen a slightly eccentric 70 year old guy walking round Tulse Hill with a specially-adapted shopping trolley full of 100 tennis rackets and tennis balls?! 

My mates saw him earlier near Hillside Gardens (didn't spot him myself cos I was already in the park with Little Hatter) but they reckoned he was some sort of tennis racket hoarder who'd decided to take his collection for a walk.....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2017)

discobastard said:


> There's some serious shit going down in the flats above Ladbrokes on the corner of Christchurch, next to Oral Smile dental.  Five police vans, a couple of ambulances, about 20 coppers and a some riot shields.  They were deploying the 'big red door key' as I was walking past.


it's up for sale now...

Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!


----------



## discobastard (Feb 5, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Nice pizza discobastard? Where did you get food from in the end?








Did Addomme in the end. Got a bit mauled on the way over...

What I ate tasted great though [emoji4]


----------



## Maharani (Feb 5, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Did Addomme in the end. Got a bit mauled on the way over...
> 
> What I ate tasted great though [emoji4]


Yeah, doesn't look great but I'm sure it tasted nice!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Has anyone seen a slightly eccentric 70 year old guy walking round Tulse Hill with a specially-adapted shopping trolley full of 100 tennis rackets and tennis balls?!
> 
> My mates saw him earlier near Hillside Gardens (didn't spot him myself cos I was already in the park with Little Hatter) but they reckoned he was some sort of tennis racket hoarder who'd decided to take his collection for a walk.....



He teaches in Hillside Gardens - very longstanding institution around here.   He also drinks in the Castle/Castello deli on the alleyway to the station.  You can turn up with kids any weekday/school holiday morning at 10am for tennis lessons £3 a pop.  Well known and beloved of the Tulse Hill children and parents.  You could probably already take Little Hatter - kids of all ages up there.

(there are also a number of other coaches teaching kids/ adults on a more serious basis).


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> He teaches in Hillside Gardens - very longstanding institution around here.   He also drinks in the Castle/Castello deli on the alleyway to the station.  You can turn up with kids any weekday/school holiday morning at 10am for tennis lessons £3 a pop.  Well known and beloved of the Tulse Hill children and parents.  You could probably already take Little Hatter - kids of all ages up there.
> 
> (there are also a number of other coaches teaching kids/ adults on a more serious basis).


cheers, yeah I thought he was something to do with the tennis club but my mates were convinced he was some sort of street drinker with a racket collection habit


----------



## discobastard (Feb 5, 2017)

macca4848 said:


> I know.  We do No 2 for Chinese and have changed to curry now after reading duff reviews of all the Thai.
> Going for our current favourite Lal Baag in West Norwood.  Indigo were/are good but take far too long (close to 2 hrs the last two times).  Saffron has dropped down the list but I'd be willing to go again as when they're good they're very good
> Any other good curry houses at the moment ??


Saffron still OK actually from the last two times I've ordered.  The only other place that you;ve not mentioned that I order fro is Ghurka Cottage in CP - quite pricy but lovely stuff.  And I've once ordered from Papadom on the Hill, which was cheap with v generous portions.  Seem to remember the curry as decent enough.
Never had Indigo - must try sometime.


----------



## nick (Feb 5, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> it's up for sale now...
> 
> Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!



That's a very pushy oven in the photos - it's photobombed 50% of the on-line images.


----------



## Smick (Feb 6, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> He teaches in Hillside Gardens - very longstanding institution around here.   He also drinks in the Castle/Castello deli on the alleyway to the station.  You can turn up with kids any weekday/school holiday morning at 10am for tennis lessons £3 a pop.  Well known and beloved of the Tulse Hill children and parents.  You could probably already take Little Hatter - kids of all ages up there.
> 
> (there are also a number of other coaches teaching kids/ adults on a more serious basis).


Is that the guy who looks like he could be Native American?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 6, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Saffron still OK actually from the last two times I've ordered.  The only other place that you;ve not mentioned that I order fro is Ghurka Cottage in CP - quite pricy but lovely stuff.  And I've once ordered from Papadom on the Hill, which was cheap with v generous portions.  Seem to remember the curry as decent enough.
> Never had Indigo - must try sometime.



Saffron has gone right down dill the last year or so, the curries remind me of a birds eye ready meal. Big shame because it used to be fantastic. Once i complained because it was that bad, they apologised and told me the reason it had changed for the worse because they have a new head chef.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Saffron has gone right down dill the last year or so, the curries remind me of a birds eye ready meal. Big shame because it used to be fantastic. Once i complained because it was that bad, they apologised and told me the reason it had changed for the worse because they have a new head chef.


I hate dill.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2017)

Smick said:


> Is that the guy who looks like he could be Native American?


He's cool.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Saffron still OK actually from the last two times I've ordered.  The only other place that you;ve not mentioned that I order fro is Ghurka Cottage in CP - quite pricy but lovely stuff.  And I've once ordered from Papadom on the Hill, which was cheap with v generous portions.  Seem to remember the curry as decent enough.
> Never had Indigo - must try sometime.



Are GC still doing 20% off if you order online and pay in cash? That makes it a lot more affordable


----------



## discobastard (Feb 7, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Are GC still doing 20% off if you order online and pay in cash? That makes it a lot more affordable


Didn't know about that!  I shall investigate


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 7, 2017)

Over turned car on Tulse Hill last night. Outside Tesco/Esso garage. Looked very smashed up , no idea how it happened.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2017)

Seems to be lots of criminal activity in the area ATM.

ETA: saw loads of cop cars near the Nisa on Saturday


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Are GC still doing 20% off if you order online and pay in cash? That makes it a lot more affordable


I walked past GC today Thimble Queen and thought of you!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 11, 2017)

nipped out to the Coop today to get a few bits of food and ended up on a pub crawl - cos of little hatter (he's 3) 

as we left coop he said "i wanna go p....[inaudible] daddy" - "you want to go to the park?" - "NO! The PUB!"

so we went to the railway for a quick pint and he ran around the garden in the snow.

as we left he said "I don't wanna go home i wanna go to the other pub" [result!] - so we went to the White Hart for a pint and he got high on J2o and did about 50 laps of the pool table on a sugar rush 

"I like it better here daddy, it's more fun."


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 11, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> nipped out to the Coop today to get a few bits of food and ended up on a pub crawl - cos of little hatter (he's 3)
> 
> as we left coop he said "i wanna go p....[inaudible] daddy" - "you want to go to the park?" - "NO! The PUB!"
> 
> ...



How does he feel about the Tulse Hill Hotel? I'd also like to know L's thought on Knowles


----------



## Smick (Feb 12, 2017)

I ended up taking the kids to the Rosendale yesterday. Good food and pints but shit atmosphere


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2017)

Smick said:


> I ended up taking the kids to the Rosendale yesterday. Good food and pints but shit atmosphere



Soulless innit


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 15, 2017)

Hillside Road/Garden closed due to some one being stabbed last night.


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> nipped out to the Coop today to get a few bits of food and ended up on a pub crawl - cos of little hatter (he's 3)
> 
> as we left coop he said "i wanna go p....[inaudible] daddy" - "you want to go to the park?" - "NO! The PUB!"
> 
> ...


Child led play - great approach to parenting IMO


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 15, 2017)

ohmyliver said:


> Hillside Road/Garden closed due to some one being stabbed last night.


Palace Road closed by the mini roundabout and police not letting anyone through, bit ridiculous really. Had to go back down the hill the back up the south circular to get anywhere.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 15, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> How does he feel about the Tulse Hill Hotel? I'd also like to know L's thought on Knowles


He fell asleep on the first occasion we went in! The second and only other time I've been in i got charged £7.40 for a pint and some peanuts so I doubt I'll be back (unless someone else forces me to.)

A far cry from the old days of that pub!


Little hatters mum took him in knowles in the daytime and whilst it doesn't look that kid friendly apparently it was alright and they didn't mind kids running about. Not really my kind of place tho .


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 15, 2017)

Smick said:


> I ended up taking the kids to the Rosendale yesterday. Good food and pints but shit atmosphere


It's alright in the summer when the back garden is open for the kids but otherwise well overpriced and I wouldn't go there without little hatter.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 15, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Palace Road closed by the mini roundabout and police not letting anyone through, bit ridiculous really. Had to go back down the hill the back up the south circular to get anywhere.


Yeah, had to take my daughter to nursery in Streatham Hill, and had to go via Tulse Hill and a P13. She didn't mind because getting a bus is still exciting.


----------



## nick (Feb 15, 2017)

ohmyliver said:


> Hillside Road/Garden closed due to some one being stabbed last night



*A murder investigation has been launched following the fatal stabbing of a man in Brixton.*
Police were called at around 20:45hrs on Tuesday, 14 February to reports of a stabbing in Hillside Road, SW2.
Officers attended with the London Ambulance Service and found a 51-year-old man suffering from stab injuries. He was pronounced dead at the scene.
Next of kin have been informed but formal identification awaits.
A post-mortem examination will be held in due course
A 38-year old man was arrested on suspicion of murder and is currently in custody at a south London police station.
The Met's Homicide and Major Crime Command investigate under Acting Detective Chief Inspector Tom Dahri.
Enquiries into the circumstances of the incident are ongoing.
Anyone with information is asked to call the incident room on 020 8721 4961, contact police via 101 or @MetCC or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.

Murder investigation launched in Brixton

Local curtain twitchers' email group has it that it was a fight over a woman / romance


----------



## Winot (Feb 15, 2017)

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## nick (Feb 15, 2017)

To resurrect an old U75 argument - note that the police report refers to hillside Road *SW2* as Brixton.
SW9 can fuck right off


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 15, 2017)

nick said:


> To resurrect an old U75 argument - note that the police report refers to hillside Road *SW2* as Brixton.
> SW9 can fuck right off



And there was I wondering whether it was Tulse Hill or Streatham Hill.

The police said the roads could well be closed for a couple of days, as they have to do a fingertip search from Hillside to half way up Downton. No through traffic along Wavertree, Downton, or along Hillside.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 15, 2017)

nick said:


> To resurrect an old U75 argument - note that the police report refers to hillside Road *SW2* as Brixton.
> SW9 can fuck right off


back when Brixton used to scare outsiders the news would report anything bad as happening in Brixton whether it was actually in  Brixton or not and if anything good happened it happened in lambeth (apart from the politics of course)


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm at the Railway Tavern tonight. Come along and say hello! Free admission all night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Tonight! Brixton Buzz brings the party to the Railway, Tulse Hill – and it’s free all night! Fri 17th Feb, 2017


----------



## GypsyWings (Feb 17, 2017)

Does anyone know if the stabbing victim has been named?


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 17, 2017)

GypsyWings said:


> Does anyone know if the stabbing victim has been named?













Source:  www.brixtonbuzz.com​

*Chi-Wah Cheung, 38, of no fixed abode, was charged on Thursday, 16 February with the murder of 51-year-old Gary Heaven in Hillside Road, SW2 on Tuesday 14 February 2017.

He was also charged with possession of an offensive weapon, in relation to the incident.

Cheung appeared in custody at Bromley Magistrates' Court earlier today.*


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> Source:  www.brixtonbuzz.com​
> 
> *Chi-Wah Cheung, 38, of no fixed abode, was charged on Thursday, 16 February with the murder of 51-year-old Gary Heaven in Hillside Road, SW2 on Tuesday 14 February 2017.
> 
> ...


What the fuck are you doing adding those photos to your post? What point are you trying to make? What possible connection is there? Or are you just trying to piss all over the night?


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 17, 2017)

editor said:


> What the fuck are you doing adding those photos to your post? What point are you trying to make? What possible connection is there? Or are you just trying to piss all over the night?



Maybe Garveylives is just as much as a muppet as me when it comes to quoting, posting or uploading files as I always get it wrong ...maybe not.

Anyway life's too short to worry about such minutae when there is a tank thread to post on


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2017)

alfajobrob said:


> Maybe Garveylives is just as much as a muppet as me when it comes to quoting, posting or uploading files as I always get it wrong ...maybe not.
> 
> Anyway life's too short to worry about such minutae when there is a tank thread to post on


He has a growing history of pointlessly reposting photos with large text to make a clumsy point but this seems far more personal and nasty.


----------



## Winot (Feb 17, 2017)

Bang out of order.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2017)

All change at the White Hart. New management as of today. J and co gone...

Sort of...he is here now having a few!


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All change at the White Hart. New management as of today. J and co gone...
> 
> Sort of...he is here now having a few!


Surely this place will start sorting itself out now? It always looks so blokeish and uninviting when I pass by. Anyy idea what changes may be afoot? I really want it t do well but it seems to have suffered a succession of clueless owners.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2017)

I doubt it it will change much for a bit...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2017)

It's somewhere I can go and take a sarnie and read my paper and not be bothered (too much).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks like it could be all over.

Manager in to look after for a couple of months til lease is up.

Then landlord has it back with the freehold and is selling to highest bidder. Its days as a pub look numbered.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Looks like it could be all over.
> 
> Manager in to look after for a couple of months til lease is up.
> 
> Then landlord has it back with the freehold and is selling to highest bidder. Its days as a pub look numbered.


 bugger


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 26, 2017)

state of me


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 26, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> bugger



Innit. Best incarnation of that pub in thr last few years. Be such a shame to lose it to flats.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Innit. Best incarnation of that pub in thr last few years. Be such a shame to lose it to flats.


Yeah, I've only just started getting to know the staff, feels like a proper local like my old one (The Marquis in Brixton) - always go there first before the Railway or (ahem) the Tulse Hill Hotel.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 26, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, I've only just started getting to know the staff, feels like a proper local like my old one (The Marquis in Brixton) - always go there first before the Railway or (ahem) the Tulse Hill Hotel.



I loved hanging out in the Marquis! Have you made it up to the piggy pub yet? It's properly decent and the food is fairly priced as well


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> I loved hanging out in the Marquis! Have you made it up to the piggy pub yet? It's properly decent and the food is fairly priced as well


what's the piggy pub?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 26, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> what's the piggy pub?



The Conquering Hero - 'Minesweeping' pig banned from pub for stealing drinks and head-butting customers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> The Conquering Hero - 'Minesweeping' pig banned from pub for stealing drinks and head-butting customers


Oh yeah, the Hero, haven't been in there since I was about 21. I'd forgotten all about it tbh. We were out for a walk today and little hatter was asleep in the pushchair and I actually stopped Ms Hatter from walking us up Knights Hill cos I thought there wasn't any pubs up there any more since the Rose & crown got turned into a Tesco.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 26, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Oh yeah, the Hero, haven't been in there since I was about 21. I'd forgotten all about it tbh. We were out for a walk today and little hatter was asleep in the pushchair and I actually stopped Ms Hatter from walking us up Knights Hill cos I thought there wasn't any pubs up there any more since the Rose & crown got turned into a Tesco.



It's worth the hike. And you'll be in boohoo and Miss-Shelf 's neck of the woods too.

There's a great pub by the harbour over here with loads of old stuff in it like model ships, maps, stuffed animals and shark jaws. We try to take our visitors there cos there's so much to look at


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2017)

I have been informed by Heineken that the White Hart is not up for sale. Whoever spread such rumours should be held in public stocks and beaten with the cane for the foreseeable future.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 1, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I have been informed by Heineken that the White Hart is not up for sale. Whoever spread such rumours should be held in public stocks and beaten with the cane for the foreseeable future.



Perhaps this can be carried out where they had the delightful Christmas tree in December.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 1, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I have been informed by Heineken that the White Hart is not up for sale. Whoever spread such rumours should be held in public stocks and beaten with the cane for the foreseeable future.



or pay per flog as a fundraiser for the hideous Bowie memorial thingy in Brixton.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 1, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I have been informed by Heineken that the White Hart is not up for sale. Whoever spread such rumours should be held in public stocks and beaten with the cane for the foreseeable future.



Who said it was up for sale?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who said it was up for sale?





Nanker Phelge said:


> Looks like it could be all over.
> 
> Manager in to look after for a couple of months til lease is up.
> 
> Then landlord has it back with the freehold and is selling to highest bidder. Its days as a pub look numbered.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 1, 2017)

'Selling to the highest bidder' is a turn of phrase.

'The white hart is up for sale' is a statement.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 2, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 'Selling to the highest bidder' is a turn of phrase.
> 
> 'The white hart is up for sale' is a statement.



This is probably the most absurd post I've ever read on Urban. Love it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> This is probably the most absurd post I've ever read on Urban. Love it.



Urbsurd


----------



## Maharani (Mar 2, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 'Selling to the highest bidder' is a turn of phrase.
> 
> 'The white hart is up for sale' is a statement.


What are you on about?! You said it dear.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2017)

Maharani said:


> What are you on about?! You said it dear.



No, I didn't say 'The White Hart is up for Sale'


----------



## Maharani (Mar 2, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No, I didn't say 'The White Hart is up for Sale'


Ok. Whatever.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2017)

Very exciting news today!! 

Thurlow Park Bridge, which spans the A205 in Tulse Hill, is the second-most struck railway bridge in Britain – with an average of two incidents per month.

Huge drop in lorry strikes at 'cursed' low bridge in Tulse Hill


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 7, 2017)

What we gonna do for entertainment now?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What we gonna do for entertainment now?



Well we've still got the Thames Water circus on Leigham Vale.  The 6 weeks timescale they quoted in December to replace the water mains is now "end of August"


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

The Railway is having a strange shift in policy: DJs now have to play 'quietly' until 11 or 12pm on Fri/Sat nights, with the tables left on the dancefloor all night, so it feels more like you're DJing a nice polite supper club or something.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2017)

editor said:


> The Railway is having a strange shift in policy: DJs now have to play 'quietly' until 11 or 12pm on Fri/Sat nights, with the tables left on the dancefloor all night, so it feels more like you're DJing a nice polite supper club or something.



wow really?  I can't see that going down well!  I hope this doesn't herald problems with the noise related to garden drinking on those nights because the weather is just getting better and that's where everyone is going to be...


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> wow really?  I can't see that going down well!  I hope this doesn't herald problems with the noise related to garden drinking on those nights because the weather is just getting better and that's where everyone is going to be...


I've no idea what's going on, but there won't be any Offline nights there for a while now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## discobastard (Mar 7, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Well we've still got the Thames Water circus on Leigham Vale.  The 6 weeks timescale they quoted in December to replace the water mains is now "end of August"


My downstairs neighbours are still in alternative accommodation. And there is plenty work left to do in their flats.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 7, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Well we've still got the Thames Water circus on Leigham Vale.  The 6 weeks timescale they quoted in December to replace the water mains is now "end of August"


Yeah, a friend of mine is working down there and has insider info.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 7, 2017)

editor said:


> The Railway is having a strange shift in policy: DJs now have to play 'quietly' until 11 or 12pm on Fri/Sat nights, with the tables left on the dancefloor all night, so it feels more like you're DJing a nice polite supper club or something.



to me, that means they are sanitising, almost scrapping, the only good thing about the Railway.


----------



## T & P (Mar 7, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> to me, that means they are sanitising, almost scrapping, the only good thing about the Railway.


Mmm... I would certainly say that they should either do DJ nights/ live music properly or not do them at all, but IMO there is far more to The Railway than the occasional DJ events they host. Even though dropping such events would be a loss, the place has never struck me as being *chiefly* a live music/ DJ venue, or optimised to be so in the first place.

It'd still be a perfectly good boozer without such events, and it ticks many other boxes for me from a relaxed atmosphere to boasting a fine garden space to serving one of the best Sunday roasts I've encountered in London.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> to me, that means they are sanitising, almost scrapping, the only good thing about the Railway.


The DJ nights are continuing, but it was weird being asked to 'keep it down' for so long, especially as people kept asking me to turn it up because they wanted to dance. I like the place - and its staff - but it is bloody pricey.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 7, 2017)

editor said:


> The DJ nights are continuing, but it was weird being asked to 'keep it down' for so long, especially as people kept asking me to turn it up because they wanted to dance. I like the place - and its staff - but it is bloody pricey.


Its insanely pricey for what it is, the beer is not that great and the service has always been shite.  Good space/venue for something like Offline though.

What happens after midnight though?  Can you turn it up/move the tables or what?

Also just noticed that when you go to their website there is a new holding page My Site


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> The DJ nights are continuing, but it was weird being asked to 'keep it down' for so long, especially as people kept asking me to turn it up because they wanted to dance. I like the place - and its staff - but it is bloody pricey.


Noise issues, perhaps? I know someone who lives near the place and complaints from the locals are not unheard of. Ironically, many of such complaints seem to arise from daytime events in the garden rather than night time music inside. But maybe the Council has given them a ticking off.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

T & P said:


> Noise issues, perhaps? I know someone who lives near the place and complaints from the locals are not unheard of. Ironically, many of such complaints seem to arise from daytime events in the garden rather than night time music inside. But maybe the Council has given them a ticking off.


I don't think so because we were able to play loud later! Maybe they're trying to maximise their income from the restaurant which is open fairly late. The garden has shut at 11pm for ages now.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 8, 2017)

T & P said:


> Mmm... I would certainly say that they should either do DJ nights/ live music properly or not do them at all, but IMO there is far more to The Railway than the occasional DJ events they host. Even though dropping such events would be a loss, the place has never struck me as being *chiefly* a live music/ DJ venue, or optimised to be so in the first place.


I've never really liked the place, even though it was the only half decent boozer near me when I moved to TH nine years ago.  I did once end up there on a (drunk) return trip from Surbiton one night and there was a band setting up who ended up playing what I can only describe as African Trance.  It was *utterly* awesome 

ETA I'm sure I recorded it on my phone but am struggling to find it


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

discobastard said:


> I've never really liked the place, even though it was the only half decent boozer near me when I moved to TH nine years ago.  I did once end up there on a (drunk) return trip from Surbiton one night and there was a band setting up who ended up playing what I can only describe as African Trance.  It was *utterly* awesome


I've seen some good bands there - I just wish they'd use a small stage to make it more 'gig-like.'


----------



## discobastard (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I've seen some good bands there - I just wish they'd use a small stage to make it more 'gig-like.'


Agreed, and they never really publicise the bands that much either.  I've only ever happened upon stuff.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I don't think so because we were able to play loud later! Maybe they're trying to maximise their income from the restaurant which is open fairly late. The garden has shut at 11pm for ages now.


It certainly seems silly to offer dining and live music at the same time in such a venue. The Railway is not a place that would even register in my radar if I was trying to think of a place to go for an evening meal, at the weekend at least.

I get the impression the management is trying to cover too many angles there. I'm sure it brings a healthy profit but they host so many private functions during the Spring & Summer, it often feels as if every other weekend the pub is closed for a wedding or birthday party. Last year a friend and I found the pub closed for private functions on three occasions on a Saturday in a short period of time, after which we decided to meet at a different pub.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 8, 2017)

T & P said:


> It certainly seems silly to offer dining and live music at the same time in such a venue. The Railway is not a place that would even register in my radar if I was trying to think of a place to go for an evening meal, at the weekend at least.
> 
> I get the impression the management is trying to cover too many angles there. I'm sure it brings a healthy profit but they host so many private functions during the Spring & Summer, it often feels as if every other weekend the pub is closed for a wedding or birthday party. Last year a friend and I found the pub closed for private functions on three occasions on a Saturday in a short period of time, after which we decided to meet at a different pub.


True but its not like there aren't plenty other decent options.  If they make money with the nights they do and also hosting private stuff then fair enought - just go to somewhere else where the food is better and the drinks are cheaper


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

T & P said:


> Last year a friend and I found the pub closed for private functions on three occasions on a Saturday in a short period of time, after which we decided to meet at a different pub.


I don't blame you. They seem to close a lot for private functions. That said, the place seems to be doing really well these days,


----------



## pesh (Mar 8, 2017)

So is pop Brixton. Doesn't mean it isn't shit.
It feels more like more like a crèche than the pub I remember on the rare occasions I visit these days.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> The Railway is having a strange shift in policy: DJs now have to play 'quietly' until 11 or 12pm on Fri/Sat nights, with the tables left on the dancefloor all night, so it feels more like you're DJing a nice polite supper club or something.


That didn't happen at pepperpots on Friday. Did you ask them to move tables?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I don't blame you. They seem to close a lot for private functions. That said, the place seems to be doing really well these days,


Cos they get paid a shit ton of money. Good  on them. They are a business after all!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 8, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Cos they get paid a shit ton of money. Good  on them. They are a business after all!


Do they make good profits or bad profits?!


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

Maharani said:


> That didn't happen at pepperpots on Friday. Did you ask them to move tables?


Of course I bloody did. But was told it was a new 'policy.' Perhaps Pepperpot get special treatment. I've always meant to pop into that night, but quite a few of the staff tell me it brings some elements of an _incredibly_ rude crowd.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Of course I bloody did. But was told it was a new 'policy.' Perhaps Pepperpot get special treatment. I've always meant to pop into that night, but quite a few of the staff tell me it brings some elements of an _incredibly_ rude crowd.


What? No it doesn't! Oh dear. I've been going there for years now. The crowd is the best it ever is at the railway. A great mix of ages and races. I think some of the railway staff themselves are bloody rude and LAZY!


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

Maharani said:


> What? No it doesn't! Oh dear. I've been going there for years now. The crowd is the best it ever is at the railway. A great mix of ages and races.


Err, OK then. I'll pass that on to the one female staff member who was threatened with a punch in the face for clearing up a table.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Err, OK then. I'll pass that on to the one female staff member who was threatened with a punch in the face for clearing up a table.


yeah, that could have happened on any night...do you know that that's a regular pepperpotter? weird line of argument.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

Maharani said:


> yeah, that could have happened on any night...do you know that that's a regular pepperpotter? weird line of argument.


OK. The staff must have made it all up and they never encounter extra attitude from some individuals at those nights. And they're all rude and lazy too. I'll leave it at that then.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 8, 2017)

I gotta say that the Pepperpot crowd is generally pretty good, not unlike a Time Tunnel crowd, and like any other night, we occasionally get complete dickheads show up.

I think Pepperpot is the longest running night at the Railway....been going years


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I gotta say that the Pepperpot crowd is generally pretty good, not unlike a Time Tunnel crowd, and like any other night, we occasionally get complete dickheads show up.
> 
> I think Pepperpot is the longest running night at the Railway....been going years


Mind you, I had the King Of All Dickheads at the Railway last time I was there. The kind of dickhead who wouldn't move his stupid drunken face from the DJ area despite being asked multiple times and then trashes expensive decks by spilling his beer right into the mixer. And then sneaking off before he could receive his well earned slap in the face. The cunt.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I gotta say that the Pepperpot crowd is generally pretty good, not unlike a Time Tunnel crowd, and like any other night, we occasionally get complete dickheads show up.
> 
> I think Pepperpot is the longest running night at the Railway....been going years


I heard it's a great night but, sadly, it only takes a few unpleasant regulars to tarnish the rep of a particular club night - well, at least amongst the staff if that's who they're being unpleasant to. Every one else may be having a great time!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Mind you, I had the King Of All Dickheads at the Railway last time I was there. The kind of dickhead who wouldn't move his stupid drunken face from the DJ area despite being asked multiple times and then trashes expensive decks by spilling his beer right into the mixer. And the sneaking off before he could receive his well earned slap in the face. The cunt.



Everytime I DJd the Railway there was higher percentage of dickheads than other places (even Market House!)


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> OK. The staff must have made it all up and they never encounter extra attitude from some individuals at those nights. And they're all rude and lazy too. I'll leave it at that then.


Can't think why you're picking a fight with me!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 8, 2017)

Last time I went to the Railway there were a load of coked up lads acting quite aggro. We ditched the pool table as it seemed trouble was brewing. 

Generally I have mixed feelings about it - it should be a really good pub given the space, but it's not quite. And they charge a fortune.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

You get all types there. It's a pub, quelle surprise!


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Can't think why you're picking a fight with me!


Maybe try appreciating that there may be more than the one side of the story you're seeing and that your positive experiences at this night may not always be shared by the staff - and with good reason.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 8, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Last time I went to the Railway there were a load of coked up lads acting quite aggro. We ditched the pool table as it seemed trouble was brewing.
> 
> Generally I have mixed feelings about it - it should be a really good pub given the space, but it's not quite. And they charge a fortune.



Same. It does seem to attract a fair few aggy coke heads in the evenings. Some of the women behind the bar can be incredibly slow at serving pints and I often found them surly. I much preferred it as an early evening/afternoon type place simply for the garden.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 8, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Same. It does seem to attract a fair few aggy coke heads in the evenings. Some of the women behind the bar can be incredibly slow at serving pints and I often found them surly.



Have to say that pretty much sums it up


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Yeah, a friend of mine is working down there and has insider info.



ooh well pass it on!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear your Offline night got pulled at the Railway editor. why did this happen? I thought your night was becoming quite popular.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2017)

Too much dancing not enough spending???


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Sorry to hear your Offline night got pulled at the Railway editor. why did this happen? I thought your night was becoming quite popular.


It was popular - constantly one of their busiest nights according to their staff. I've still no idea why it was pulled so swiftly, but I was also told that another regular night has also been unexpectedly cancelled (I'll wait for it to be confirmed before naming it). The last time I played there, I had one of their customers trashing my equipment after he spilled in a pint into my personal CD decks/mixer. Never even got a 'sorry' from the venue. It's all a bit disappointing, to be honest.

That said, I've usually enjoyed the nights we put on there and had a great crowd.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> It was popular - constantly one of their busiest nights according to their staff. I've still no idea why it was pulled so swiftly, but I was also told that another regular night has also been unexpectedly cancelled (I'll wait for it to be confirmed before naming it). The last time I played there, I had one of their customers trashing my equipment after he spilled in a pint into my personal CD decks/mixer. Never even got a 'sorry' from the venue. It's all a bit disappointing, to be honest.
> 
> That said, I've usually enjoyed the nights we put on there and had a great crowd.


We need a dance night at The Cambria please.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> We need a dance night at The Cambria please.


Are they doing anything there now? I try and list them on Buzz but their site doesn't have much information.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Are they doing anything there now? I try and list them on Buzz but their site doesn't have much information.


They used to have lovely mix tapes playing but it's gone wrong.
Last time I went in I had to listen to the Jersey Boys soundtrack.
I don't really know what's going on but they need to do something.
Have a wee reccy.  Warning : drink prices seem high to me.


----------



## ringo (Mar 10, 2017)

What happened last night? Mate said a big area taped off by police near where that murder was recently when he went past about 11pm. Palace Road area maybe?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 10, 2017)

ringo said:


> What happened last night? Mate said a big area taped off by police near where that murder was recently when he went past about 11pm. Palace Road area maybe?



Could he have been confused with York Hill? - there was a stabbing there - all taped off.


----------



## ringo (Mar 10, 2017)

Could be


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Could he have been confused with York Hill? - there was a stabbing there - all taped off.


Aren't you thinking of Hillside Road? Or has there been another stabbing?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh ffs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 10, 2017)

T & P said:


> Aren't you thinking of Hillside Road? Or has there been another stabbing?



There's been another one - last night on York Hill.  

Hillside Road happened during half term a few weeks ago.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2017)

It's getting a bit much now tbh. Do we know if last night's was fatal?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 10, 2017)

Maharani said:


> It's getting a bit much now tbh. Do we know if last night's was fatal?



I don't believe it _was_ fatal.  I certainly hope not.


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2017)

Christs sake...


----------



## Smick (Mar 10, 2017)

I see that Lazy Rhubarb is being renovated. Any idea what is going on?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Well we've still got the Thames Water circus on Leigham Vale.  The 6 weeks timescale they quoted in December to replace the water mains is now "end of August"



From 6 weeks to 9 months is pretty fucking impressive!!!


----------



## Smick (Mar 18, 2017)

Bad News. A fatal fire on Palace Road last night

London Fire Brigade - Tulse Hill – fatal fire


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2017)

I'd wondered why there were so many police/fire etc there last night.  Very sad.


----------



## Smick (Mar 18, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> I'd wondered why there were so many police/fire etc there last night.  Very sad.


If I'm honest, I saw the blue lights and took my 3 year old boy down for a look at the fire engines, thinking it was maybe another flood. I would never have taken him had I thought that had happened


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## readie (Apr 4, 2017)

Has anyone else living on Palace Road (at the Norwood Road end) noticed that the lamppost bulbs seem to have been upgraded? Are Lambeth Council trying to increase sales of black out curtains?


----------



## ash (Apr 4, 2017)

Not sure about that location but our streetlights in Brixton went from yellow to white a while back. Gives a better light imo


----------



## colacubes (Apr 4, 2017)

readie said:


> Has anyone else living on Palace Road (at the Norwood Road end) noticed that the lamppost bulbs seem to have been upgraded? Are Lambeth Council trying to increase sales of black out curtains?



Lambeth are upgrading all the street lamps across the borough to LEDs (I assume cos cheaper and more energy efficient). The ones on my road in West Norwood were done earlier in the year.


----------



## Smick (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah, I noticed the new Palace Road ones this week. Kinfauns had been done a while ago. If I sit in a certain place on my sofa, it's quite annoying, but I sleep down the back so I'm quite happy about it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2017)

Smick said:


> Yeah, I noticed the new Palace Road ones this week. Kinfauns had been done a while ago. If I sit in a certain place on my sofa, it's quite annoying, but I sleep down the back so I'm quite happy about it.



You sleep down the back of your sofa?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 4, 2017)

readie said:


> Has anyone else living on Palace Road (at the Norwood Road end) noticed that the lamppost bulbs seem to have been upgraded? Are Lambeth Council trying to increase sales of black out curtains?


Got em down our road.  I have lampposts very near to my front windows and from inside they look like flood lights.


----------



## Smick (Apr 4, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You sleep down the back of your sofa?


I used to, but I put my wife there now. It's bed all the way for me from now on.


----------



## readie (Apr 4, 2017)

This is exactly what I'm experiencing, Lizzy Mac. It feels a bit like this episode of Seinfeld.

I'm now looking forward even more fervently to the leaves appearing on the trees outside my window, so that there is some difference between night and day.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 4, 2017)

Not noticed this on Probyn. And I sleep at the front of the house. I hope it's just that I haven't noticed....


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 4, 2017)

readie said:


> This is exactly what I'm experiencing, Lizzy Mac. It feels a bit like this episode of Seinfeld.
> 
> I'm now looking forward even more fervently to the leaves appearing on the trees outside my window, so that there is some difference between night and day.


Ha ha.  I'm getting used to them now.  Feels moody.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Apr 21, 2017)

Me and Mrs Cartoon will have a room to rent from 1st May. We're very close to TH station, buses, pubs and shops. We're not 'up all night party people' but we're pretty laid-back. So if anyone knows someone that might be interested, send me a message. Oh yeah, the sordid subject of money: £350 a month.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Apr 23, 2017)

Help please! My beautiful & much loved cat Tilly has gone missing. Think she slipped out the front door just after midnight Friday into Saturday. She's scared of traffic etc so wouldn't normally wander but isn't hiding in the front or back gardens, nor the neighbours' as far as I can see. Really worried she's been hurt or taken. She has hypokalaemia - without her meds she'll eventually die. So it's vital she's found asap. I'm beside myself. Please look out if you're in SE24 area (Norwood Rd between Brockwell Park & Tulse Hill gyratory). Posters up, pet registry notified, calling ver, shelters, Lambeth tomz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Well we've still got the Thames Water circus on Leigham Vale.  The 6 weeks timescale they quoted in December to replace the water mains is now "end of August"


I like Leigham Vale being shut. It seems to have reduced traffic in the area. It's good not to have people rat running past our houses and past the primary school. I haven't noticed any increase in the traffic on Palace Road - I think drivers are taking alternative routes. 

Anyone up for keeping it closed permanently?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I like Leigham Vale being shut. It seems to have reduced traffic in the area. It's good not to have people rat running past our houses and past the primary school. I haven't noticed any increase in the traffic on Palace Road - I think drivers are taking alternative routes.
> 
> Anyone up for keeping it closed permanently?



oh it's lovely - for all the reasons you state (although it can still get a bit messy outside the primary on LV with people approaching it from Leigham Court Road and doing 3 point turns all over the place).  It's now a November end date for works and the pavements are coming up this week on LV.  I just find it incredible that 6 weeks worth of work is now turning into 1 year - how could they not have known?  Also on the two occasions we've called Thames Water to make enquiries about a couple of things, they've had zero knowledge of the works being done, by them - despite us quoting them back the reference number they have given us.  

Knollys Road is completely stuffed as a result though.  I have a friend who lives there who says it's awful. 

They'd never let it be closed permanently - they won't even allow a street party.  

Gaijinboy suggests putting some fake Roman artefacts in one of the holes overnight...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2017)

Maybe we can have a street party whilst it's still shut?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Maybe we can have a street party whilst it's still shut?



Yes - a few of us were on the verge of organising this and then it went off the boil a bit.  Now that the work is well underway there's not much street available to do it on now - dunno if you've looked on LV recently but so much of it is dug up/behind barriers I don't think it would be doable - also lots of heavy machinery moving up and down, even on weekends.  It's more like a building site than an empty street.  It might work on the bit from the bridge up towards the school but soon the work is going to move up that way (they say - but then who believes what they say anymore?!).  

I've always thought it should happen on Kinfauns for everyone on the triangle from where LV and Palace Road meet.  Kingsmead get their own street party, even Lanercost does but PR and LV are not allowed - hold it on Kinfauns for the whole triangle!  (Although some Kinfauns residents may not be too happy with that idea).


----------



## Smick (Apr 25, 2017)

I do like it being shut, especially when walking to Norwood Road, although I like to do my shopping in Lidl Norbury and to get back I have to do all sorts of combinations of Rosedene, Hillside, Mount Nod etc.


----------



## Sister Midnight (Apr 25, 2017)

Cat is safe and home. Phew!


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Knollys Road is completely stuffed as a result though.  I have a friend who lives there who says it's awful.


Yup, I often drive all the way round the long way just to get to my house from the other end. People have always got very testosterone charged on the corner at the bottom, refusing to reverse or back down, but now its a daily occurrence.


gaijingirl said:


> Gaijinboy suggests putting some fake Roman artefacts in one of the holes overnight...


Can't be faked and would result in a further delay, not pedestrianisation


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2017)

ringo said:


> Can't be faked and would result in a further delay, not pedestrianisation



Yeah... I don't think it was a serious suggestion


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2017)

Bloody hell just got a little note to say that I have been on urban for 15 years...


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2017)

Fucking hell, the Railway is expensive. 'Granola and yoghurt with sultanas and mixed berries' - seven quid!


----------



## editor (May 10, 2017)

Some drunken twat has just put through a window at the Railway with a traffic cone.


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Fucking hell, the Railway is expensive. 'Granola and yoghurt with sultanas and mixed berries' - seven quid!


Wow.
What kind Iof dish is that meant to be? Healthy breakfast? Starter? Dessert? Not that it matters- it seems a rip off in any of those scenarios.


----------



## alex_ (May 11, 2017)

T & P said:


> Wow.
> What kind Iof dish is that meant to be? Healthy breakfast? Starter? Dessert? Not that it matters- it seems a rip off in any of those scenarios.



It'll be breakfast.


----------



## Smick (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Some drunken twat has just put through a window at the Railway with a traffic cone.


What works are they doing up there? Is it the long-awaited pedestrianisation of Station Rise?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 11, 2017)

Smick said:


> What works are they doing up there? Is it the long-awaited pedestrianisation of Station Rise?



It's not being pedestrianised - they're just putting in those Copenhagen pavements (which is what they're doing now)...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Bloody hell just got a little note to say that I have been on urban for 15 years...


Just got the same as well, christ. 

15 years of board/bored time 

well it's been fun


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 12, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> It's not being pedestrianised - they're just putting in those Copenhagen pavements (which is what they're doing now)...


Yeah... believe me, pneumatic drills and angle grinders outside your bedroom window at 7.30am is great!


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 12, 2017)

The Station Rise works are going on till August, btw. Still, it'll be worth it when we walk up the street, staring at the pavement, going "This is nice".


----------



## T & P (May 12, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> The Station Rise works are going on till August, btw. Still, it'll be worth it when we walk up the street, staring at the pavement, going "This is nice".


Three months to relay a 20-metre stretch of street? Fuck me, no wonder contractors in this country charge so much for works.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 12, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Yeah... believe me, pneumatic drills and angle grinders outside your bedroom window at 7.30am is great!



Ha... no need to tell me... my street is having year-long works done to it! 

Currently the pavement outside my bedroom window in fact...


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 14, 2017)

And in other exciting Station Rise news, I noticed last week they've taken away the railings around the double crossing at the end of the street. I've actually been a fan of getting rid of unnecessary railings - Streatham looks better, Elephant looks better, and loads of central London. And it looked fine when they removed the kerbside railings at the bottom of the street a couple of years ago. But those little central islands now feel very unsafe without them when you've got traffic whizzing past you on all sides. And I'm sure they were of benefit to those with little kids, let alone people staggering home pissed. There have been so many nasty accidents on that crossing over the years, I'm surprised at this development.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 17, 2017)

T & P said:


> Three months to relay a 20-metre stretch of street? Fuck me, no wonder contractors in this country charge so much for works.


The reason it's taking so long is no one ever seems to be working on it. Since the works started a few weeks ago, I've never seen a single workman/woman there. I think they must do an hour a day or something.

Anyway, if you're an infrastructure geek (like me), you might like the detailed plan, which includes details of a "dedicated Christmas tree light socket, built to Lambeth's specification"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 17, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> And in other exciting Station Rise news, I noticed last week they've taken away the railings around the double crossing at the end of the street. I've actually been a fan of getting rid of unnecessary railings - Streatham looks better, Elephant looks better, and loads of central London. And it looked fine when they removed the kerbside railings at the bottom of the street a couple of years ago. But those little central islands now feel very unsafe without them when you've got traffic whizzing past you on all sides. And I'm sure they were of benefit to those with little kids, let alone people staggering home pissed. There have been so many nasty accidents on that crossing over the years, I'm surprised at this development.


Me too. Better off without the railings, which I think encourage people to drive too fast. Other engineering measures can be used to slow traffic. 

The gyratory is going to be got rid of soon, so maybe it's part of that...?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 17, 2017)

Anyone know anything about this 'Bob Wines' place which has appeared on the main road where that estate agents used to be? It's not open yet but building work has been going on...


----------



## colacubes (May 18, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone know anything about this 'Bob Wines' place which has appeared on the main road where that estate agents used to be? It's not open yet but building work has been going on...




Apparently it's an offie. There's one Crystal Palace way and this is the 2nd branch.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 18, 2017)

So it's a posh booze shop?


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Me too. Better off without the railings, which I think encourage people to drive too fast. Other engineering measures can be used to slow traffic.
> 
> The gyratory is going to be got rid of soon, so maybe it's part of that...?



It'll be interesting to see if the removal of the railings will discourage people dumping the industrial amounts of rubbish bags on that corner that can be seen most days. This morning I went past and thought how much neater the area looks and how little rubbish had been left there.


----------



## ringo (May 18, 2017)

Decent offie would be great. There are two beer shops up by the North Wood now, but no decent wine to be had.


----------



## colacubes (May 18, 2017)

ringo said:


> Decent offie would be great. There are two beer shops up by the North Wood now, but no decent wine to be had.



The wine's not bad in The Good Drinker. The other one is just basically hipster ale, which is not relevant to my interests.


----------



## colacubes (May 18, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So it's a posh booze shop?



Apparently so.


----------



## ringo (May 18, 2017)

colacubes said:


> The wine's not bad in The Good Drinker. The other one is just basically hipster ale, which is not relevant to my interests.


Good to know, I don't drink beer much any more so hadn't checked if they sold wine, ta.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 18, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The reason it's taking so long is no one ever seems to be working on it. Since the works started a few weeks ago, I've never seen a single workman/woman there. I think they must do an hour a day or something.


Clearly stung by last night's criticism, there are now four yellow-jacketed fellas hard at work relaying the stones on Station Rise


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 18, 2017)

Check out Tulse Hill going all upmarket....new pathways, posh booze, The Tulse Hill Tavern...

What fate awaits the White Hart now Heineken have pulled out of negotiations with the Landlord? Will the Railway become a boutique hotel instead of a Hostel.....will gentrification take hold and shake us mere mortals out of our trees?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 18, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Clearly stung by last night's criticism, there are now four yellow-jacketed fellas hard at work relaying the stones on Station Rise



They are often around in the mornings from about 7.30ish...


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 19, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They are often around in the mornings from about 7.30ish...


Yes, they are! And after making an unholy row till 9, they all piss off to have their breakfast for an hour and a half, as do the builders that have been in the flat next to ours for the last 13 months(!). Why they can't just have breakfast before they start work, y'know like normal people do, and then actually start at 9 is beyond me.


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 19, 2017)

T & P said:


> It'll be interesting to see if the removal of the railings will discourage people dumping the industrial amounts of rubbish bags on that corner that can be seen most days. This morning I went past and thought how much neater the area looks and how little rubbish had been left there.


Big problem for flats and businesses on Station Rise is that there are no wheelie bins, there's nowhere to keep them. We're instructed by the council to leave rubbish on the street to be collected - and it normally is every night, by the same truck that scoops up all the stuff left outside the charity shop. The shop thinks people just nick the donations - but they might as well as that lorry will take it all away anyway.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 19, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Yes, they are! And after making an unholy row till 9, they all piss off to have their breakfast for an hour and a half, as do the builders that have been in the flat next to ours for the last 13 months(!). Why they can't just have breakfast before they start work, y'know like normal people do, and then actually start at 9 is beyond me.



...because they tend to go for a fry up (to fuel all that manual work) and most cafes aren't open that early and not many people want to start cooking their own fry up at 5:30/6am (depending on how far they are travelling to get to work).


----------



## T & P (May 19, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Big problem for flats and businesses on Station Rise is that there are no wheelie bins, there's nowhere to keep them. We're instructed by the council to leave rubbish on the street to be collected - and it normally is every night, by the same truck that scoops up all the stuff left outside the charity shop. The shop thinks people just nick the donations - but they might as well as that lorry will take it all away anyway.


Yeah, I'm sure that's a major issue. I was referring to the corner by the pharmacy opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel, which is a particularly bad spot for rubbish dumping, but I guess residents and businesses face the same problem as what you describe.

This was the scene this evening, which is a massive improvement. When the railings were in place the entire bloody corner was often covered in rubbish (probably because it was a 'dead end' corner that was of no use to passers-by), so it seems at least the rubbish is packed more neatly now


----------



## T & P (May 19, 2017)

As an afterthought, I wouldn't be surprised if railings don't make any difference to pedestrian safety, or actually prove less safe than having no barriers.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2017)

T & P said:


> As an afterthought, I wouldn't be surprised if railings don't make any difference to pedestrian safety, or actually prove less safe than having no barriers.



There's also no bike parking there - I've always battled through the rubbish to park my bike against those railings when visiting the chemist/PO etc. I hope they put some bike parking there.  

The majority of that rubbish is dumped by the shops there - I've seen lots from the chemist/hair shop and the pizza place.  I really hate it.  I don't understand why there isn't some big bins for the businesses.  

I think there was some research to say it's ultimately as safe without railings, but it certainly feels counter-intuitive (much like the Copenhagen crossings).  However, I can see a lot of cars mounting the pavement rounding that corner and I'll be extra careful heading north on my bike through the bus/cycle lane.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 20, 2017)

Liked for the bike parking comment - def need more there. Which is going to happen soon according to the plans.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2017)

There's been a fire in KC supermarket! Three fire engines out. It doesn't seem too severe though.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 21, 2017)

T & P said:


> There's been a fire in KC supermarket! Three fire engines out. It doesn't seem too severe though.



ooh blimey - hope they're all ok!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 21, 2017)

Anyone else spot this lot?  Seem to be opening up in the old Edward Ashdale estate agents:

BOB WINES Crystal Palace

(I have a vague idea someone else might have posted this already - sorry if so)


----------



## Maharani (May 27, 2017)

A man collapsed (I think) on my street just outside my house. Only knew cos Fingers text me as he saw it from norwoidroad on the bus. Ambulance and police came but he looked very poorly. So police tape around where he was lain on the road. I spoke to one of the officers who said that no foul play is suspected but they need to cordon the area off just in case. Poor bloke hope he makes it.


----------



## Maharani (May 27, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Anyone else spot this lot?  Seem to be opening up in the old Edward Ashdale estate agents:
> 
> BOB WINES Crystal Palace
> 
> (I have a vague idea someone else might have posted this already - sorry if so)


Yes was posted earlier. Saw inside yesterday. Doesn't look like much ATM.


----------



## Maharani (May 27, 2017)

Maharani said:


> A man collapsed (I think) on my street just outside my house. Only knew cos Fingers text me as he saw it from norwoidroad on the bus. Ambulance and police came but he looked very poorly. So police tape around where he was lain on the road. I spoke to one of the officers who said that no foul play is suspected but they need to cordon the area off just in case. Poor bloke hope he makes it.


Police door knocking now.


----------



## Smick (May 28, 2017)

Some fucker keyed my car on Kinfauns Road. £2,000 worth of damage. I had the cops out.


----------



## duttydiva (May 29, 2017)

Tulse Hill Forum
Neighbourhood Plan Working Group Volunteers
The government has radically reformed the planning system to empower local communities and decentralise planning policy where possible. The Neighbourhood Plan isn’t just about housing development; we have to vigorously protect our environment and the benefits we enjoy from it.


We are looking to expand our working steering group by 4-6 key volunteer roles to be part of our current steering group made up of currently 6 volunteers 
This Working Group was formed to  create a lasting vision and plan for the development of our neighbourhood  from housing, transport, traffic, economic and environmental development and sustainability, to ensuring the town’s heath, wellbeing and happiness into the future. 
The overall process will take 18-24 months and we are looking for professionals or those with skills and commitment to offer willing to provide their expertise in a working group. Commitment is essential whether for 6 months or the duration.
This is very much a community driven initiative that will involve a range of surveys and consultation meetings before, during and when the plan is completed. Communication and consultation is vital and the end result will be put to a referendum of the Neighbourhood’s  whole population before the plan is examined and adopted into planning law.
This is a great opportunity to improve the services of our neighbourhood , build more and better jobs, ensure the right housing in the right place and protect the environment.




In order to meet the diverse needs of individuals and communities we need a range of volunteers with different skill sets, interests and expertise. We offer a number of opportunities for volunteers to help us 
As set out below a range of skills and traits are required to produce a neighbourhood plan. Some technical, some transferable, some attributable purely to the sorts of personalities working on the plan. Wherever possible, we are looking for these skill through out the Steering Group (in no particular order of importance):
•	promoting Tulse Hill Neighbourhood Plan to organisation and/or local area 
•	Preferably an understanding of the planning system and what it can and cannot achieve.
•	The ability to analyse and assess often complex information
•	 The ability to promote and publicise.
•	Actively being involved in local Consultation and community engagement
•	Developing resources and guidance
•	Good information technology skills, including the establishment and maintenance of websites use of social media and knowledge of applications such as excel, PowerPoint and publisher.
•	Organising events and training for neighbourhood planning
•	Promoting the benefits of volunteering, sharing experiences of Volunteering with Tulse Hill Forum and recruiting 
•	Good negotiators and strong advocates for what the plan is seeking to achieve.
•	Motivational skills, allowing the group to help get the most out volunteers.
•	Clear and objective decision making skills.

If you feel you have any of these skills and would like to become a member of The Tulse Hill Neighbourhood Plan Steering Group Working Committee please email 
Hello@tulsehill.london.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 1, 2017)

White Hart staff have been given a date in August as their last day.....

.....but the White Hart has made more comebacks than Rocky Balboa....so who knows what's gonna happen


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> White Hart staff have been given a date in August as their last day.....
> 
> .....but the White Hart has made more comebacks than Rocky Balboa....so who knows what's gonna happen


Such a shame that no one competent has taken over that pub. There's no shortage of footfall.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 1, 2017)

Be prepared for traffic chaos:


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2017)

Holy shit
Norwood Road is enough of a N/S bottleneck already.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Such a shame that no one competent has taken over that pub. There's no shortage of footfall.



6th August is apparently last day....and new owner is a 'developer' apparently...


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 6th August is apparently last day....and new owner is a 'developer' apparently...


Oh dear. Have you had a look around the planning database to see if anything has gone in?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 1, 2017)

I tried....but I'm not too clever with that stuff. I got nothing from my searches.

My take on it is this:

If a 'developer'  is the new owner then they have yet to put in any planning apps etc and were trying to negotiate a continuation with the brewery to fill a gap while they decided on what they wanted to do with the building. These talks have been up and down for weeks now and the brewery threw in the towel this week....agreeing to keep pub open til Aug.

What happens next is anyone's guess.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 6, 2017)

Are those barriers on the crossing on Christchurch/hardel new? I only noticed this week while crossing there. I remember there was an accident there a while back...I'm guessing they're there because of that and nothing to do with Saturday's attack.


----------



## TulsehIll (Jun 6, 2017)

Tulse Hill Forum are planning a street celebration but we need your help. We want this to be a community lead event with ideas coming from you. We will be holding weekly meeting for input from people like you in our community. The only thing set in place is theme, A celebration of Peace, Harmony and Greatness of Tulse Hill, the location and the time.  So if you would like to get on board please email me back your ideas or come to the meetings. Planning and Consultation meetings will be held Every Monday Starting June 12th 7.00 – 8.30pm Jubilee Hall IT Suite Tulse Hill Estate SW22LY Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 6, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Are those barriers on the crossing on Christchurch/hardel new? I only noticed this week while crossing there. I remember there was an accident there a while back...I'm guessing they're there because of that and nothing to do with Saturday's attack.



They've been there for ages.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 15, 2017)

I see they've started work on norwood road, TH end. It's nice and quiet on the roads too.


----------



## TulsehIll (Jun 16, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I see they've started work on norwood road, TH end. It's nice and quiet on the roads too.


Yes Station Rise is being done too


----------



## TulsehIll (Jun 16, 2017)

TulsehIll said:


> Tulse Hill Forum are planning a street celebration but we need your help. We want this to be a community lead event with ideas coming from you. We will be holding weekly meeting for input from people like you in our community. The only thing set in place is theme, A celebration of Peace, Harmony and Greatness of Tulse Hill, the location and the time.  So if you would like to get on board please email me back your ideas or come to the meetings. Planning and Consultation meetings will be held Every Monday Starting June 12th 7.00 – 8.30pm Jubilee Hall IT Suite Tulse Hill Estate SW22LY Look forward to hearing from you


Are you a local resident with a talent or skill, a crafter, a community group, a catering company, do you just want to declutter, do you run a local business or service in Tulse Hill. Tulse Hill Forum are running a street festival and are looking for a variety vendors at our event. If you would like a stall at our local street event which are all free (£20 refundable deposit) please email events@tulsehill.london for an application form.


----------



## TulsehIll (Jun 16, 2017)

TulsehIll said:


> Are you a local resident with a talent or skill, a crafter, a community group, a catering company, do you just want to declutter, do you run a local business or service in Tulse Hill. Tulse Hill Forum are running a street festival and are looking for a variety vendors at our event. If you would like a stall at our local street event which are all free (£20 refundable deposit) please email events@tulsehill.london for an application form.


----------



## T & P (Jun 16, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I see they've started work on norwood road, TH end. It's nice and quiet on the roads too.


Thurlow Park Road heading east has been bumper to bumper for the last couple of days, on the other hand. I suspect it's the direct consequence of the road closure, unless there is a roadwork further ahead I'm not aware of.

I look forward to seeing the detailed plans to removing the one-way system in TH. Given the amount of traffic the area endures, those in charge of the project sure have their work cut out.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2017)

Lovely vibes at the Railway with Jerry Dammers playing a benefit for Jo Cox


----------



## Smick (Jun 17, 2017)

Bobs have opened on Norwood Road. They do draught wine. You bring an empty bottle and they fill it up. Also craft beers. The general hipster gentrifico booze shop.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2017)

Smick said:


> Bobs have opened on Norwood Road. They do draught wine. You bring an empty bottle and they fill it up. Also craft beers. The general hipster gentrifico booze shop.


Hipster prices too?


----------



## Smick (Jun 17, 2017)

It starts at about £8 a bottle, which is expensive compared to the co-op across the road, but the guys are knowledgeable, which I guess is worth paying for.

I'd say it's priced like a decent independent business, and I don't mind that.


----------



## nick (Jun 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I see they've started work on norwood road, TH end. It's nice and quiet on the roads too.


Not so quiet on the alternative routes now - they've become a bit of a rat run - with the inevitable result. This on Lanercost road this evening, I suspect I'm going to be shopping for a new car tomorrow


----------



## nick (Jun 21, 2017)

PS - if anyone happens to know the 2 characters in this photo, please remind them that they now have 19 hours to report the incident to the police since they didn't want to give me their insurance details before driving off.  I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Maharani (Jun 21, 2017)

Smick said:


> It starts at about £8 a bottle, which is expensive compared to the co-op across the road, but the guys are knowledgeable, which I guess is worth paying for.
> 
> I'd say it's priced like a decent independent business, and I don't mind that.


They're only open until 8.30pm. Obviously didn't get a later licence.


----------



## Smick (Jun 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> They're only open until 8.30pm. Obviously didn't get a later licence.



I was asking him if he's going to put in a few tables like Art and Craft. He said he maybe will when he opens next door. A very nice guy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2017)

Smick said:


> I was asking him if he's going to put in a few tables like Art and Craft. He said he maybe will when he opens next door. A very nice guy.



Somewhere for the White Hart regulars to go when it closes


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm DJing the The Railway Tavern tonight - come along. It's *FREE!*

Tonight! Brixton Buzz brings the party to the Railway, Tulse Hill – and it’s free all night! Fri 23rd June, 2017


----------



## Maharani (Jun 23, 2017)

Smick said:


> I was asking him if he's going to put in a few tables like Art and Craft. He said he maybe will when he opens next door. A very nice guy.


Popped in to say hello and yes he is very nice. He has wine on tap...


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm DJing the The Railway Tavern tonight - come along. It's *FREE!*
> 
> Tonight! Brixton Buzz brings the party to the Railway, Tulse Hill – and it’s free all night! Fri 23rd June, 2017


Last 4 tracks were belters. Big up
Yourself mr Ed.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 24, 2017)

Yup very busy and noisy around probin/lanercost. Plenty of shouting and horn honking. Sorry about your car Nick.


----------



## Smick (Jun 24, 2017)

I've been into the Electric Cafe today. Apparently his trade has taken a massive hit due to the road closures. Anyone buying anything at this time should make an effort to shop local to get the local independent businesses through this shitty period.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2017)

Smick said:


> I've been into the Electric Cafe today. Apparently his trade has taken a massive hit due to the road closures. Anyone buying anything at this time should make an effort to shop local to get the local independent businesses through this shitty period.


I went in yesterday as I was craving a crusty roll and tomato soup. He had neither items...


----------



## Smick (Jun 24, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I went in yesterday as I was craving a crusty roll and tomato soup. He had neither items...


If you had wanted bacon, egg and sausage you would have been on to a winner. 

I needed some meths and was going to B&Q but went to Strowgers instead.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2017)

Smick said:


> If you had wanted bacon, egg and sausage you would have been on to a winner.
> 
> I needed some meths and was going to B&Q but went to Strowgers instead.


Ah, the strong stuff. 

I really didn't fancy a cooked breakfast. I always have the veggie one anyhoo


----------



## Smick (Jun 24, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Ah, the strong stuff.
> 
> I really didn't fancy a cooked breakfast. I always have the veggie one anyhoo


I would have been annoyed if I had been hankering after something so simple and he hadn't been able to do it for me.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2017)

That railway was pretty quiet when I got there was it busier earlier on?


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jul 9, 2017)

Just putting this out there in case anybody can help. As some of you know, me and Mrs Cartoon are getting evicted from our flat on Station Rise, the place I've called home for 19 years. We've done nothing wrong, but the landlord wants to do a lot of structural repairs (and it needs a lot!), redecorate and then either rent it out for 3x as much or flog it for half a million or whatever. So, we're fucked. We'd very much like to stay in the area but so far we've had no luck - places we've seen have been either too expensive, too small, or both. We don't earn a lot, so if anyone knows of any genuinely affordable rooms going, either as a flatshare or on their own, please let me know. One thing, we do need space or storage for belongings - unlike most people I know these days, we don't simply own a bag of clothes and a laptop(!) Thanks folks, in advance.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 9, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Just putting this out there in case anybody can help. As some of you know, me and Mrs Cartoon are getting evicted from our flat on Station Rise, the place I've called home for 19 years. We've done nothing wrong, but the landlord wants to do a lot of structural repairs (and it needs a lot!), redecorate and then either rent it out for 3x as much or flog it for half a million or whatever. So, we're fucked. We'd very much like to stay in the area but so far we've had no luck - places we've seen have been either too expensive, too small, or both. We don't earn a lot, so if anyone knows of any genuinely affordable rooms going, either as a flatshare or on their own, please let me know. One thing, we do need space or storage for belongings - unlike most people I know these days, we don't simply own a bag of clothes and a laptop(!) Thanks folks, in advance.


Will keep my nose to the ground x


----------



## Maharani (Jul 9, 2017)

White hart was ram jammed yesterday but was awful music so we bypassed. Think it was a birthday party or something.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 9, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Just putting this out there in case anybody can help. As some of you know, me and Mrs Cartoon are getting evicted from our flat on Station Rise, the place I've called home for 19 years. We've done nothing wrong, but the landlord wants to do a lot of structural repairs (and it needs a lot!), redecorate and then either rent it out for 3x as much or flog it for half a million or whatever. So, we're fucked. We'd very much like to stay in the area but so far we've had no luck - places we've seen have been either too expensive, too small, or both. We don't earn a lot, so if anyone knows of any genuinely affordable rooms going, either as a flatshare or on their own, please let me know. One thing, we do need space or storage for belongings - unlike most people I know these days, we don't simply own a bag of clothes and a laptop(!) Thanks folks, in advance.



It's not in Tulse Hill but isvicthere? has posted about renting out his flat in Brixton...


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jul 10, 2017)

clandestino said:


> It's not in Tulse Hill but isvicthere? has posted about renting out his flat in Brixton...


Thanks for the tip. Looks like its only available for a year, though, and I can't be going through this stress again in 12 months' time. I know he says 'maybe longer' but we've had a similar situation here for 18 months and it's mental torture waiting to see how long you've got.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2017)

Maharani said:


> White hart was ram jammed yesterday but was awful music so we bypassed. Think it was a birthday party or something.



It was an 80th...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Thanks for the tip. Looks like its only available for a year, though, and I can't be going through this stress again in 12 months' time. I know he says 'maybe longer' but we've had a similar situation here for 18 months and it's mental torture waiting to see how long you've got.



You might really struggle to find a long term rent in the current market....

...it's shit to be up heaved after such a long time. Hope you do find something. If I hear of anything I'll give you a shout...


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jul 15, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You might really struggle to find a long term rent in the current market....
> 
> ...it's shit to be up heaved after such a long time. Hope you do find something. If I hear of anything I'll give you a shout...


Thanks. It looks like we might have a flatshare, good location, good price, but the room is impossibly small so I dunno how that's going to pan out...


----------



## Maharani (Jul 21, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Thanks. It looks like we might have a flatshare, good location, good price, but the room is impossibly small so I dunno how that's going to pan out...


Suspend yourselves and your disbelief.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 21, 2017)

Railway teacher central tonight. Tulse much calmer. Phew. Tonight will be the start of a messy weekend for many london teachers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Railway teacher central tonight. Tulse much calmer. Phew. Tonight will be the start of a messy weekend for many london teachers.



It was wall to wall teachers last night too.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 21, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> It was wall to wall teachers last night too.


Not easy getting served in there at the best of times!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Not easy getting served in there at the best of times!



We only really get 1 night out a year! Allow it!


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 24, 2017)

discobastard said:


> New 24 hr gym opening apparently



The near-Swastika signage on the front of the actual property seems an apt way of celebrating the 'demographic cleansing' of the area. 





discobastard said:


> New 24 hr gym opening apparently


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 24, 2017)

Smick said:


> I've been into the Electric Cafe today. Apparently his trade has taken a massive hit due to the road closures. Anyone buying anything at this time should make an effort to shop local to get the local independent businesses through this shitty period.


He should try and seek compensation from Thames Water for consequential damages.

The more likely cause of his issues is the 'new demographic' in the immediate area.  There's nothing he can do about that.


----------



## Smick (Jul 24, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> He should try and seek compensation from Thames Water for consequential damages.
> 
> The more likely cause of his issues is the 'new demographic' in the immediate area.  There's nothing he can do about that.


Which new demographic?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't think it's hard to see that the demographic around Tulse Hill and West Norwood is changing.

These new bars, pubs, wine shops and organic cafes are not opening up for the people who have been here a long time are they?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2017)

Leigham Vale flooding again after that downpour. Not as badly as last time but badly enough all the same.

eta apparently St Julian's Farm road water main has also gone there.

Plus Brixton Hill obviously. 

What. A. Mess.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2017)

Self service checkouts being installed in the Co Op!!!


----------



## T & P (Jul 27, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Self service checkouts being installed in the Co Op!!!


Wow. I never saw I'd see the day. I guess we've become more trustworthy a demographic 

ETA: in Chelsea where I work, the local Little Waitrose's self service tills don't even have bagging area scales, meaning they totally trust the clientele and one does not have to put the product on an scales plate after scanning it. So one could sneakily put extra products in the bag without any alerts being triggered, but clearly no RBKC resident could possibly contemplate such vulgarity, so I'm sure they've never lost a thing.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2017)

AFAIK, all waitrose are like that


----------



## T & P (Jul 27, 2017)

Crispy said:


> AFAIK, all waitrose are like that


Oh really? Fair enough.


----------



## Smick (Jul 28, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Self service checkouts being installed in the Co Op!!!


I don't think they allow me to get my 10% student discount. I've never made it work in the Streatham Hill ones.

There's no better feeling than buying £11 worth of shopping and getting a tenner in your change from a £20.

And, before you ask, I'm not a student. But you don't have to be to get an NUS card.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 28, 2017)

Smick said:


> I don't think they allow me to get my 10% student discount. I've never made it work in the Streatham Hill ones.
> 
> There's no better feeling than buying £11 worth of shopping and getting a tenner in your change from a £20.
> 
> And, before you ask, I'm not a student. But you don't have to be to get an NUS card.


So you're a fake student?


----------



## Smick (Jul 28, 2017)

N


Maharani said:


> So you're a fake student?


Nope. Just a non full time student with an NUS card, which is perfectly above board. You just need to register for a course which is affiliated to NUS. Some of these courses cost 99p. Then you get your NUS card and it's 10% off at the co-op, half price Spotify, free Amazon Prime, student prices at the cinema, 25% off on Grand Central Railway etc etc.

2 cartons of milk at the co should be £2. I get them for £1.80 with my NUS card and then 5% off that with my co op members card. Once I get my refund it's £1.71.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Smick said:


> N
> 
> Nope. Just a non full time student with an NUS card, which is perfectly above board. You just need to register for a course which is affiliated to NUS. Some of these courses cost 99p. Then you get your NUS card and it's 10% off at the co-op, half price Spotify, free Amazon Prime, student prices at the cinema, 25% off on Grand Central Railway etc etc.
> 
> 2 cartons of milk at the co should be £2. I get them for £1.80 with my NUS card and then 5% off that with my co op members card. Once I get my refund it's £1.71.


I tried to register for one of these courses before but got nowhere.


----------



## KatyF (Jul 28, 2017)

Smick said:


> , free Amazon Prime.



Really? I didn't notice this and I've got a card! I too am non full time student but I do study within my job with an accredited body so its happy days.


----------



## Smick (Jul 28, 2017)

KatyF said:


> Really? I didn't notice this and I've got a card! I too am non full time student but I do study within my job with an accredited body so its happy days.


I got six months free, then half price after that. And because I was already a Prime member, they refunded me the membership I had paid!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2017)

Last week for the White Hart. I fought and fucked and drank and danced in that place....encountered total cunts and some decent folk along the way.

It'll save me some money not having it there between the station and my house.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Last week for the White Hart. I fought and fucked and drank and danced in that place....encountered total cunts and some decent folk along the way.
> 
> It'll save me some money not having it there between the station and my house.


So what's happening to it now?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2017)

editor said:


> So what's happening to it now?



Don't really know. Been sold off by Heineken. It's being stripped out on Monday. Probably end up being a fucking Tesco local or something...


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Don't really know. Been sold off by Heineken. It's being stripped out on Monday. Probably end up being a fucking Tesco local or something...


It's such a shame. Given the area's upwardly mobile leanings - and the footfall to the nearby Railway - you would have thought that with a bit of effort and nous the place could have thrived.


----------



## GypsyWings (Aug 1, 2017)

editor said:


> So what's happening to it now?


Cheerio White Hart,  it was fun.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2017)

editor said:


> So what's happening to it now?



Unconfirmed: re-opening in a couple of weeks

Confirmed: all existing fixtures/fitting not screwed down going on Monday

My fave stool will be gone forever


----------



## nick (Aug 4, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My fave stool will be gone forever



So put in a cheeky bid for it - or just walk out with it at closing time. Can't see the Landlord objecting all things considered


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2017)

nick said:


> So put in a cheeky bid for it - or just walk out with it at closing time. Can't see the Landlord objecting all things considered



....and just take it out with me to pubs...ha ha


----------



## nick (Aug 4, 2017)

Ideal if you ever go into a crowded place which has been designated " No standing"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2017)

nick said:


> Ideal if you ever go into a crowded place which has been designated " No standing"



Got it for free


----------



## nick (Aug 4, 2017)

You don't ask, you don't get.

If I pop in there this weekend and have to stand, I will be slightly vexed


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2017)

So it's not closing? Oh my!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2017)

Maharani said:


> So it's not closing? Oh my!



Not confirmed.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2017)

Wouldn't put your face too near that stool Nanker Phelge, dunno where it's been.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 4, 2017)

What's with the Dominos sign post guy that's been lurking about outside the white hart? Poor bugger. Not a nice job.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Wouldn't put your face too near that stool Nanker Phelge, dunno where it's been.



Up my arse...

Maybe yours...

Certainly others....

I've sniffed it for familiars...


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2017)

Maharani said:


> What's with the Dominos sign post guy that's been lurking about outside the white hart? Poor bugger. Not a nice job.



IKR! I saw him changing into his costume on the street yesterday.  He's been there all week.  He spent a long time waving at my fascinated 5 year old the other day.  Imagine having to stand there all day long in that suit.  Shit job.


----------



## Smick (Aug 5, 2017)

Maharani said:


> What's with the Dominos sign post guy that's been lurking about outside the white hart? Poor bugger. Not a nice job.


He was outside West Norwood station when I went to work at 8 and again when I was coming home at 6. Dressed as Spiderman.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Aug 5, 2017)

There were a gang of them outside East Dulwich Dominos the other day. They all looked very unhappy.


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2017)

I got to use the brand new self-service checkouts at the Co-op this morning. Nothing to report other than they work, but at present they only seem to accept cards- no cash.

For those interested in such things, the machines are the same type as those found at Lidl, which make that highly enjoyable beeping noise whenever one puts something in the bagging area after scanning it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 5, 2017)

People. Cashiers. People.

Fucking machine shit.


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> People. Cashiers. People.
> 
> Fucking machine shit.


I agree with the sentiment and prefer to used manned tills, but my principles start to crumble at the ">3 people in front of me + just one cashier on duty" threshold.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 5, 2017)

You are letting them win.

Stand.

Wait.

The queue busters will come


----------



## Maharani (Aug 5, 2017)

The machines are crap. I refuse to use them now. More bad queuing in there too...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 7, 2017)

Fitting final night for White Hart.

Bar brawl and cops.

I wasn't there....nothing to do with me...


----------



## Cartoon Man (Aug 12, 2017)

Me and Mrs Cartoon are finally moving, to a small place of our own not far from where we live now. As there's stuff here we won't be able to keep, I'll be offering things here that folks can have for free. So, if anyone would like a large hamster-cage - 2.5 ft x 1.5ft x 1ft, perfectly clean, one careful owner, let me know. You can collect it from our place, it'll fit on the back seat of a car, or it's a light but awkward carry. Suitable for rats, gerbils or goblins too.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 12, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Me and Mrs Cartoon are finally moving, to a small place of our own not far from where we live now. As there's stuff here we won't be able to keep, I'll be offering things here that folks can have for free. So, if anyone would like a large hamster-cage - 2.5 ft x 1.5ft x 1ft, perfectly clean, one careful owner, let me know. You can collect it from our place, it'll fit on the back seat of a car, or it's a light but awkward carry. Suitable for rats, gerbils or goblins too.View attachment 113356


Gremlins too?


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2017)

Just how long does it take for a utility company in this country to replace a short section of pipe?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 12, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Me and Mrs Cartoon are finally moving, to a small place of our own not far from where we live now. As there's stuff here we won't be able to keep, I'll be offering things here that folks can have for free. So, if anyone would like a large hamster-cage - 2.5 ft x 1.5ft x 1ft, perfectly clean, one careful owner, let me know. You can collect it from our place, it'll fit on the back seat of a car, or it's a light but awkward carry. Suitable for rats, gerbils or goblins too.View attachment 113356



Was this a photo taken after  Freddie Starr called round?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 12, 2017)

Does our friend with the piercings still work in coop? I hope he hasn't replaced by a machine?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 12, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Does our friend with the piercings still work in coop? I hope he hasn't replaced by a machine?


Clarke? Yeah.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 12, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Clarke? Yeah.



Give him my hello next time you go in


----------



## T & P (Aug 21, 2017)

We've just lost our water supply. Anyone else?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 21, 2017)

Nope. There was a burst main in HH earlier. Wonder if that's got something to do with it. Or maybe it was caused by the power of the eclipse.


----------



## T & P (Aug 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Nope. There was a burst main in HH earlier. Wonder if that's got something to do with it. Or maybe it was caused by the power of the eclipse.


Thames Water's website is reporting a burst main in the area so I'm sure it's that. Water has just come back a bit in bursts so might not need to go out and buy a big bottle for the night with any luck.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 22, 2017)

News just in (put it here cos I can't see a WD thread):
ATTEMPTED MUGGING, WEST DULWICH STATION:
Tsken from WN FB. 

Hi everyone, not a great post to have to share but just so everyone is aware and can stay vigilant:

At about 08:20am this morning an attempted mugging and assault took place at the beginning of the alley that runs alongside West Dulwich station (next to Acacia Grove)

The assailant was a man (18-25) dressed in a red hooded jacket and wearing a gas mask and they escaped (empty handed) down Acacia Grove.

Obviously please contact the police if you witnessed anything or know of any residents with CCTV on Acacia Grove.

Most importantly, please keep your wits about you and stay safe! Hopefully this is just a very isolated incident in our otherwise fantastic community.

Thanks

--------

Gas mask...odd.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> We've just lost our water supply. Anyone else?



Burst water main on junction of Norwood Road and Deronda Road. No water supply to some places as a result.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> red hooded jacket and wearing a gas mask



It was NOT me.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It was NOT me.


Don't think mugging is really your style...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Don't think mugging is really your style...



I'm always open to a career change...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm always open to a career change...
> 
> View attachment 114070



Nice gimp mask, Tovarisch!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nice gimp mask, Tovarisch!!!



Спасибо


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Спасибо



No problem.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Aug 31, 2017)

FREE STUFF!! This coming Saturday and Sunday, 2nd and 3rd, there'll be a lot of free stuff available at the place I'm moving out from. Vinyl, CDs, DVDs, books, comic mags, there's a huge pile of mags and books about Bowie and Morrissey/ The Smiths, including some collector's items. Shelving, both freestanding and those screw-together ones. A lovely antique writing bureau. Posters (comic characters, bands, etc). If you'd like to come along, and you don't know my address, send me a message. Other stuff available free at the weekend includes a full-length mirror on a moveable stand, a lightbox, and stuff old flatmates have left over the years, a couple of flat-screen monitors, some exercise equipment, there's an old PC that still works and two huge old TVs. Loads of magazines about superheroes that have some great retro-cover posters in, music mags, a whole run of a mag called Cult TV which was full of fascinating stuff about old shows we watched as kids. Posters as well, a lot of Morrissey ones and comic characters of course. There’s a gigantic poster of Cocteau’s Belle et le Bette. And superhero toys. And loads of drawing equipment (well, pens and pencils). I'll be in and out both days, doing last-minute stuff as we're due out completely by Monday. So if you arrive and I'm not there, have a pint in the Railway and try again after 20 mins. Oh yeah, bell doesn't work so bang on the door.
As I don't currently have internet at the old or the new place (long story), I'll be offline when I leave work in about an hour but I'll check in the internet cafe tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Cartoon Man (Sep 3, 2017)

A grand total of 2 people came round for free stuff yesterday, and didn't take much. We're meant to be totally out of the flat by tomorrow, so today it's all piled up in the back of the Railway, all there for free, so come on down. I've just about coped with donating 300+ graphic novels to a university and selling 3000 comics to my favourite comic shop, but it's going to break my cold, hard heart to shove all the above next to the bin tonight.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 3, 2017)

We did just see you in the Railway whilst we stopped for lunch and almost took a few DVDs but they're still a bit on the young side for them.  Could you take the rest to the Geranium shop tomorrow?


----------



## Cartoon Man (Sep 4, 2017)

Might do. The Railway were talking about leaving them there for a night or two as they're quiet at the start of the week. And I've got loads of other stuff I can put out. My big prob with Geranium is that they won't take books and I've got a load of good stuff they could sell - cult fiction, Python, Woody Allen, cartoon books, old kids annuals. But no, "We don't want books!" I've got a pile about 18 ins high of mags about Bowie and Morrissey, going right back to the early 90s. If anyone reading this is a big fan, let me know.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 4, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Might do. The Railway were talking about leaving them there for a night or two as they're quiet at the start of the week. And I've got loads of other stuff I can put out. My big prob with Geranium is that they won't take books and I've got a load of good stuff they could sell - cult fiction, Python, Woody Allen, cartoon books, old kids annuals. But no, "We don't want books!" I've got a pile about 18 ins high of mags about Bowie and Morrissey, going right back to the early 90s. If anyone reading this is a big fan, let me know.


I gave them a load of books a couple weeks f weeks ago. Also, have you asked my brother, he might want some music books?


----------



## clandestino (Sep 5, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> A grand total of 2 people came round for free stuff yesterday, and didn't take much. We're meant to be totally out of the flat by tomorrow, so today it's all piled up in the back of the Railway, all there for free, so come on down. I've just about coped with donating 300+ graphic novels to a university and selling 3000 comics to my favourite comic shop, but it's going to break my cold, hard heart to shove all the above next to the bin tonight.



I'd have definitely been round for a look, but was away at End Of The Road all weekend. Finally home now and a bit broken. If you've still got Moz/Bowie books and CDs/records, I'll happily take them.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 5, 2017)

clandestino said:


> I'd have definitely been round for a look, but was away at End Of The Road all weekend. Finally home now and a bit broken. If you've still got Moz/Bowie books and CDs/records, I'll happily take them.


Good festi?


----------



## clandestino (Sep 5, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Good festi?



Yes it was fantastic, but now I'm totally knackered - even after a decent night's sleep!


----------



## Cartoon Man (Sep 6, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I gave them a load of books a couple weeks f weeks ago. Also, have you asked my brother, he might want some music books?


Good idea!


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Good idea!


I'll pop over t'pub tonight!


----------



## nick (Sep 7, 2017)

Letter through the door to say that the water works at the bottom of Palace road / Leigham Vale are now extended to the 17 Sept - I expect more slippage as there doesn't appear to be much progress.

If the works take much longer they are likely to get listed status


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 7, 2017)

nick said:


> Letter through the door to say that the water works at the bottom of Palace road / Leigham Vale are now extended to the 17 Sept - I expect more slippage as there doesn't appear to be much progress.
> 
> If the works take much longer they are likely to get listed status



I like the signs that say something like 'just because you see no activity on this it site does not mean that important work is not happening'


----------



## Maharani (Sep 7, 2017)

My letter said 15th. The place looks so messy ATM. And it's busy all the time. Apart from the Hart which is now dead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 7, 2017)

nick said:


> Letter through the door to say that the water works at the bottom of Palace road / Leigham Vale are now extended to the 17 Sept - I expect more slippage as there doesn't appear to be much progress.
> 
> If the works take much longer they are likely to get listed status



yeah we got that.

oh how we laughed.

When they first came over last December when it flooded again they said it would take 6 weeks.


----------



## oldandjaded (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice and quiet with the road closed though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 8, 2017)

yeah - it's good.


----------



## TrainInVain (Sep 10, 2017)

Has the Coop's switch to 12-6 on a Sunday benefitted anyone? Presumably not anyone who wants a fry up on Sundays.


----------



## TrainInVain (Sep 10, 2017)

Also- is there any more news on the White Hart?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 10, 2017)

The windows are all painted up...maybe they're redecorating?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 10, 2017)

TrainInVain said:


> Has the Coop's switch to 12-6 on a Sunday benefitted anyone? Presumably not anyone who wants a fry up on Sundays.



Yes - I stay longer in pub before having to go to the shop.


----------



## TrainInVain (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't think Carol Smiley's coming round. One of the contributors here said the last they heard the pub had been sold to a housing developer. A shame if it goes the same way as the Lazy Rhubarb.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 10, 2017)

TrainInVain said:


> I don't think Carol Smiley's coming round. One of the contributors here said the last they heard the pub had been sold to a housing developer. A shame if it goes the same way as the Lazy Rhubarb.



There were defo people in working on the upstairs over the past two weeks, and there has been some rumblings that the pub will re-open shortly (but in what form, and for how long, who knows?). Heineken have nothing to do with it anymore.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks like village masaleh guys are throwing in the towel too...that and the shop next door owned by the same person.


----------



## oldandjaded (Sep 10, 2017)

Humph. So there no decent takeaways in the area when that goes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 10, 2017)

Cartoon Man said:


> Might do. The Railway were talking about leaving them there for a night or two as they're quiet at the start of the week. And I've got loads of other stuff I can put out. My big prob with Geranium is that they won't take books and I've got a load of good stuff they could sell - cult fiction, Python, Woody Allen, cartoon books, old kids annuals. But no, "We don't want books!" I've got a pile about 18 ins high of *mags about Bowie* and Morrissey, going right back to the early 90s. If anyone reading this is a big fan, let me know.



AuntiStella


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 10, 2017)

i'm definitely a big fan, but sadly not sure i have space for any of this at the moment. I'm in the process of decluttering too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 10, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Looks like village masaleh guys are throwing in the towel too...that and the shop next door owned by the same person.



The shop's been winding down for months now, not re-stocking loads of items, and the VM has looked tired for ages, the sign outside has fallen to bits, the Tikka oven was off for ages.....I was sick after the last time I ate there.

It's a shame to see both go, but if they have reached the end then they've reached the end.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeah their food has slipped...my boyfriend wasn't well after his first experience. Not good.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2017)

I also got a bit sick after eating there - last year though...


----------



## Maharani (Sep 10, 2017)

I've noticed their chopped chillies have brown seeds and that can cause tummy issues. There might also be a hygiene issue...their toilets are grim.


----------



## T & P (Sep 10, 2017)

TrainInVain said:


> Has the Coop's switch to 12-6 on a Sunday benefitted anyone? Presumably not anyone who wants a fry up on Sundays.


It's a bit annoying. 11-5 probably best of both worlds.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2017)

What's the news on the The White Hart?


----------



## oldandjaded (Sep 12, 2017)

The VM had slipped my last few visits were best forgotten about.


----------



## oldandjaded (Sep 12, 2017)

It's back to tooting for a curry then. Anyone know of a good chinese or thai. What about the places in streatham,  are they any good?


----------



## Smick (Sep 15, 2017)

For delivery, I started using Gurkha Cottage on Maharani 's advice and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 15, 2017)

oldandjaded said:


> It's back to tooting for a curry then. Anyone know of a good chinese or thai. What about the places in streatham,  are they any good?


The only half decent this is the one in Herne hill, Lombok but think it's pick up only. I don't eat Chinese food in this country, it's generally rank unless it's somewhere like mandarin oriental.


----------



## Smick (Sep 15, 2017)

I love really shitty Chinese. I go to the one in West Norwood on Lansdowne Hill. If it looks that bad and stays in business, then the food must be good!


----------



## T & P (Sep 15, 2017)

Maharani said:


> The only half decent this is the one in Herne hill, Lombok but think it's pick up only. I don't eat Chinese food in this country, it's generally rank unless it's somewhere like mandarin oriental.


Lombok is a restaurant and you can dine in. I've had many a good meal in there. Reasonably priced as well.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they used to do TA from another venue. I might be wrong.


----------



## Smick (Sep 15, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I'm pretty sure they used to do TA from another venue. I might be wrong.


I think they have a take away place further up the road toward Dulwich. Same name.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2017)

So it's the 15th and clearly the gasworks haven't finished on Leigham Vale etc.  I was just chuckling about that when a letter popped through the door to say a rather noncommital "end of September" as a new date.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> So it's the 15th and clearly the gasworks haven't finished on Leigham Vale etc.  I was just chuckling about that when a letter popped through the door to say a rather noncommital "end of September" as a new date.



did it mention a year or just September?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> did it mention a year or just September?



like I said... noncommittal... 

(but you have the same thought processes as gaijinboy who added... "2024?")


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 15, 2017)

Smick said:


> For delivery, I started using Gurkha Cottage on Maharani 's advice and haven't looked back since.


Oh that looks good.  Thank you!


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 15, 2017)

Smick said:


> For delivery, I started using Gurkha Cottage on Maharani 's advice and haven't looked back since.


Out of delivery distance *sobs after drooling over the menu and placing an order*.


----------



## ringo (Sep 18, 2017)

The island in the middle of the main road by the junction with Harpenden Road has been removed. Anyone know if its going to be replaced? Its a bit dangerous to cross there without it and its a heavily used crossing, especially by kids.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2017)

As part of the revamped pavements all along Norwood Road, it's being replaced with a zebra crossing.
From the technical drawings (StreetWorks - West Norwood to Tulse Hill)


----------



## grosun (Sep 18, 2017)

Crispy said:


> As part of the revamped pavements all along Norwood Road, it's being replaced with a zebra crossing.
> From the technical drawings (StreetWorks - West Norwood to Tulse Hill)
> 
> View attachment 115833


Which will be nice when it arrives (& I suggested it in the consultation, so am pleased overall), but the timing of the current change could hardly have been worse. One of the biggest factors in that crossing being a good idea was the number of school kids who crossed dangerously via the island. They've now removed all safe crossing spaces just in time for the start of the school year.. brilliant! That, combined with there being no pedestrian crossing down by Tulse Hill any more (for god knows what reason) leads to a huge stretch of road where the only option is to take your life in your hands & try to find a gap in traffic. Really crappy planning, which seems to have taken no account whatsoever of pedestrians.

Grumble over, but it really is amazingly dumb.


----------



## ringo (Sep 18, 2017)

Crispy said:


> As part of the revamped pavements all along Norwood Road, it's being replaced with a zebra crossing.
> From the technical drawings (StreetWorks - West Norwood to Tulse Hill)
> 
> View attachment 115833


Ooooh 

But yeah, hope they get it done soon 'cos its a dangerous spot.

Nice to see they've cleared that corner where the empty office is too, that was ugly. Hope they plant something better than the 'edible garden' opposite. Still nowt to eat on it, just weeds. The poppies are their only saving grace.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2017)

That office has planning permission for conversion to residential, btw.


----------



## ringo (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm going to use the new pelican crossing as the new border between Tulse Hill and West Norwood. I might make some signs.


----------



## ringo (Sep 18, 2017)

Crispy said:


> That office has planning permission for conversion to residential, btw.


Better than empty I suppose, but it doesn't look very appealing.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2017)

ringo said:


> I'm going to use the new pelican crossing as the new border between Tulse Hill and West Norwood. I might make some signs.


It's quite clear. Tulse Hill extends South to the fire station, and West Norwood extends North to the railway bridge.


----------



## ringo (Sep 18, 2017)

Crispy said:


> It's quite clear. Tulse Hill extends South to the fire station, and West Norwood extends North to the railway bridge.



Not any more.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 18, 2017)

grosun said:


> That, combined with there being no pedestrian crossing down by Tulse Hill any more (for god knows what reason)



exactly - for what reason?  Because they can't be arsed to put in temporary lights?  They don't even need to be turned off at the moment.  It's absolutely ridiculous and a nightmare crossing there - even worse with groups of kids.  Really annoyed about it tbh.


----------



## ringo (Sep 19, 2017)

Smick said:


> For delivery, I started using Gurkha Cottage on Maharani 's advice and haven't looked back since.


Reckon we'll start doing the same. Used Eastern Cuisine in Gypsy Hill for ages but it's really slipped in quality. It's very expensive, but their lamb used to be very slow cooked and everything really well done. Lately the meat has been very fatty, the dal like dishwater, and two weeks in a row its caused upset stomachs. 

At about £15 per head they should be doing better so we'll try Gurkha Cottage.


----------



## oldandjaded (Sep 19, 2017)

So to sum up tulse hill doesn't have any nice takeaways. 

I was going to try Lal Baag if anyone has any experiences.  My normal place is Spice Village in tooting (nearish the tube) but its a long drive when you are hungry and even longer after a 12 hour shift. 

I don't think I have had a Bad meal from Thai Coons but is just not very good and stupidly expensive for average food.

I had an argument in the pizza place La casa something or other  so I use Addomme (fantastic food)

I liked the chinese thats now a pop up hair shop. We used them for our Wedding and its a real shame they have gone.

I also Love Creative Aroma, I just wish I drank more coffee so I could enjoy their ambiance.  I also wish the Electric cafe could do a breakfast like Castelo.


----------



## ringo (Sep 19, 2017)

Lal Baag is OK. Just OK.
Thai Coons equally mediocre.
The Godfather isn't bad for pizzas.
Used to use the same Chinese. I was using Golden Wok for Chinese but they've started filling half the box with bean sprouts before putting thre meat dish you ordered in, which is shit.
I don't like Electric Cafe, never understood the fuss. Small portions of poor quality ingeredients, cooked badly. Very traditional English caff, not in a good way.
I like the Italian place by Sainsburys.
Obviously this is West Norwood as well as Tulse Hill. The boundary being the new pelican crossing


----------



## colacubes (Sep 19, 2017)

Lal Baag is fine but nothing special as ringo says. Also agree re Thaicoons.

For Chinese delivery I like New Mayflower in West Dulwich. Pretty trad but always a reasonable standard. I've had a couple of decent deliveries from Slurp in Streatham too recently


----------



## nick (Sep 19, 2017)

For Chinese, Hungs in Streatham (Valley Road?) will deliver to Tulse HIll
Personally I like the Casa Degli Amici place for a cheap family sit down Italian meal and find them very friendly (YMMV). They also have red wine in a basket - what's not to like?

Still struggling for Indian now Village Masaleh has gone (and Gousia many moons ago)


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 19, 2017)

nick said:


> For Chinese, Hungs in Streatham (Valley Road?) will deliver to Tulse HIll
> Personally I like the Casa Degli Amici place for a cheap family sit down Italian meal and find them very friendly (YMMV). They also have red wine in a basket - what's not to like?
> 
> Still struggling for Indian now Village Masaleh has gone (and Gousia many moons ago)


I had a lovely Khan's delivered on Friday.


----------



## TrainInVain (Sep 19, 2017)

'The Casa', the Italian between the Coop and railway bridge, gets a lot of business from us. It seems homely and I like that. If we don't eat in I get take away dishes. I live next door(ish) so just pick up.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

TrainInVain said:


> 'The Casa', the Italian between the Coop and railway bridge, gets a lot of business from us. It seems homely and I like that. If we don't eat in I get take away dishes. I live next door(ish) so just pick up.


I've been there a few times and like it too. Friendly staff!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 19, 2017)

We've been to Casa degli amici a few times too now and they've been lovely to us.  It's also very good with kids - especially in summer due to the garden.  I find it a little pricey, so it's a treat for us, but I know these things are relative.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 20, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> We've been to Casa degli amici a few times too now and they've been lovely to us.  It's also very good with kids - especially in summer due to the garden.  I find it a little pricey, so it's a treat for us, but I know these things are relative.



Same here. Great for the kids in the garden, but we ended up spending a bomb on the booze. Nice place though, and friendly staff.


----------



## nick (Sep 20, 2017)

Waterworks update:
Collared a Thames Water chappie at lunchtime.
He thought that the Norwood Road / Leigham Vale junction should be reopening end this week or early next week (once the "anti skid" had "gone off").
However he thought / hoped that they wouldn't reopen it until the Leigh Vale / Probyn Road hole was also ready (soon) as the narrowing that that bit caused resulted in gridlock and vexation for all concerned last time


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2017)

I met some people over the weekend who had moved into the Tulse Hill area some months back. I told them about this thread and they just got back to me saying how chuffed they were that they could find out about local issues here. So mindful of that, I've just added a post on Buzz to tell others about this thread. With luck, we'll get some more locals adding their thoughts! 

Tulse Hill: keep up to date with all the local news, gossip and chat on our sister forum


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2017)

White Hart is looking like it's been squatted. There's hippy blankets up at the windows, and curtains made of clothes.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> White Hart is looking like it's been squatted. There's hippy blankets up at the windows, and curtains made of clothes.


Aw that's brilliant if true! Let's hope they open a squatty boozer!


----------



## nick (Sep 20, 2017)

Good
Brady's v 2.0?


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2017)

I think so too. All the upper floor lights on, and I just saw a young couple at the Co Op buy a load of bottled water and some groceries and then walk through a side door on Station Road that must be part of the pub.


----------



## Smick (Sep 21, 2017)

ringo said:


> I like the Italian place by Sainsburys.


Girasol? It’s good.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2017)

T & P said:


> I think so too. All the upper floor lights on, and I just saw a young couple at the Co Op buy a load of bottled water and some groceries and then walk through a side door on Station Road that must be part of the pub.


Here's how it looked yesterday.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2017)

How long have this craft beer lot been in Tulse Hill? Looks like the grasping fingers of gentrification are slowly creeping up....


----------



## colacubes (Sep 21, 2017)

editor said:


> How long have this craft beer lot been in Tulse Hill? Looks like the grasping fingers of gentrification are slowly creeping up....
> 
> 
> View attachment 116067



A month or two.  It's the second branch of a shop in Crystal Palace.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2017)

And this Chemist a few doors down on Norwood Road has been closed for at least two years.  Anyone got any idea what's taking its place?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 21, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 116068
> 
> And this Chemist a few doors down on Norwood Road has been closed for at least two years.  Anyone got any idea what's taking its place?



No idea, though they didn't close down. they moved to bigger premises the other side of the bridge.


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2017)

editor said:


> How long have this craft beer lot been in Tulse Hill? Looks like the grasping fingers of gentrification are slowly creeping up....
> 
> 
> View attachment 116067


They're nice in there, and have pretty decent wine for the same money that would only buy you a so-so bottle in the Co Op.


----------



## ringo (Sep 21, 2017)

Smick said:


> Girasol? It’s good.


Not Girasol, they're Portuguese, fry ups not up to much but their piri piri chicken is really good.

Sorrento is the one, a couple of doors down from Girasol. Food's pretty good, very friendly, and a good garden out the back.


----------



## ringo (Sep 21, 2017)

editor said:


> How long have this craft beer lot been in Tulse Hill? Looks like the grasping fingers of gentrification are slowly creeping up....


Tulse Hill / West Norwood has needed a decent off licence for years. Not been in yet but will be trying it out soon. They do refillable wine containers which are supposed to be pretty good and saves on bottles/packaging.


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2017)

ringo said:


> Tulse Hill / West Norwood has needed a decent off licence for years. Not been in yet but will be trying it out soon. They do refillable wine containers which are supposed to be pretty good and saves on bottles/packaging.


Yes, they have either three or four wines (of various colours) on tap. You buy a bottle for £1 and use it for all subsequent fill-ups. When I last went they had two reds on tap, one about £8.50 and the other about a tenner. I had the latter and it was very decent.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2017)

T & P said:


> They're nice in there, and have pretty decent wine for the same money that would only buy you a so-so bottle in the Co Op.


I have no criticism of the place at all - they sound like they offer a useful service at a decent price- but that's often how gentrification starts, and before you know it, you have the full-on, rent rising, locals displacing likes of Pop Brixton on your doorstep. I hope Tulse Hill manages to avoid that fate because I like the area.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 21, 2017)

To be fair, a bit of smartening up and a few fresh new businesses won't hurt Tulse Hill. Some days it looks so shabby around here it's depressing.

Station rise is a bit nicer to walk out on to now.

I don't think it'll ever go full-gentrification because it's basically a through-road to other places, with death race traffic issues, but a bit of a spruce won't hurt. Between Tulse Hill and West Norwood/and Brixton Hill, I have everything I need, but it is all much of a muchness.


----------



## nick (Sep 21, 2017)

Gentrifying advance guard or not, Bob's have got to be better than a large chain of some sort. I think they currently have a few shops in the area.
They have lots of interesting beers from apparently small concerns (many local) so you can always buy something interesting. Also give a discount on orders above a certain size.
It's not cheap - but sometimes you prefer to spend £3 on a small can of something interesting that £9 on a slab of fosters from the Tesco.
Numbers are roughly remembered but I managed to drop about £60 in there on just IPA without getting more than 2 cans of anything.
Good luck to them I say
Also:
- pretty sure they didn't sell Brewdog - which has to get editor's seal of approval
- they had a few gluten free examples. Made a Coeliac friend very happy when I offered them to her - she hadn't had beer for years


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2017)

nick said:


> Gentrifying advance guard or not, Bob's have got to be better than a large chain of some sort.


Oh, I agree 100%. And they're doubleplusgood for not stocking BrewShite.


----------



## nick (Sep 21, 2017)

nick said:


> - pretty sure they didn't sell Brewdog - which has to get editor's seal of approval





editor said:


> And they're doubleplusgood for not stocking BrewShite



Told you so


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 21, 2017)

Pretty sure that I saw a branch in Sydenham too.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Pretty sure that I saw a branch in Sydenham too.


Yep, there is. The beginnings of a chain!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 21, 2017)

oldandjaded said:


> So to sum up tulse hill doesn't have any nice takeaways.
> 
> I was going to try Lal Baag if anyone has any experiences.  My normal place is Spice Village in tooting (nearish the tube) but its a long drive when you are hungry and even longer after a 12 hour shift.
> 
> ...


I can't stand the chef owner at la casa...he's a jumped up prick. 

I went into the kitchen at lal. Wouldn't recommend it tbh. Not clean. They had shit loads of poppodoms already cooked in large, very greasy and dirty looking containers on the highest shelves up near the ceiling. Weird. 

I'd just like to point out it was Thimble Queen that pointed people in the direction of GC so she should get props! 

I'm just cooking at home from now on and am seriously considering selling on uber eats seeings as cooking is my thing...I'll let you know if I start if you want some proper punjabi scran.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> I think so too. All the upper floor lights on, and I just saw a young couple at the Co Op buy a load of bottled water and some groceries and then walk through a side door on Station Road that must be part of the pub.


Did they look like hippies?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> How long have this craft beer lot been in Tulse Hill? Looks like the grasping fingers of gentrification are slowly creeping up....
> 
> 
> View attachment 116067


Not a hipster run joint. The owner is really nice and they have a good selection of stuff. I've only been in twice for a treat mind


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 116068
> 
> And this Chemist a few doors down on Norwood Road has been closed for at least two years.  Anyone got any idea what's taking its place?


Apparently it's totally rotten inside. No one wants it.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> Yes, they have either three or four wines (of various colours) on tap. You buy a bottle for £1 and use it for all subsequent fill-ups. When I last went they had two reds on tap, one about £8.50 and the other about a tenner. I had the latter and it was very decent.


Ooooh might do that tonight to start off the 40th birthday celebrations nicely. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I'd just like to point out it was Thimble Queen that pointed people in the direction of GC so she should get props!



It's a well loved old school urban fave I think I just reminded people  I miss their black dal. So good x


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> It's a well loved old school urban fave I think I just reminded people  I miss their black dal. So good x


I'll make some me and send it ma di dhal x


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

I suddenly had a pang of nostalgia for the Hart. I met some decent folk in there, some rogues but mostly nice locals who I'm still friendly with now. It was a time of my life filled with drama so the Hart was the right place to be for that.


----------



## Smick (Sep 22, 2017)

nick said:


> Gentrifying advance guard or not, Bob's have got to be better than a large chain of some sort. I think they currently have a few shops in the area.
> They have lots of interesting beers from apparently small concerns (many local) so you can always buy something interesting. Also give a discount on orders above a certain size.
> It's not cheap - but sometimes you prefer to spend £3 on a small can of something interesting that £9 on a slab of fosters from the Tesco.
> Numbers are roughly remembered but I managed to drop about £60 in there on just IPA without getting more than 2 cans of anything.
> ...


I went to Majestic in West Norwood / Dulwich recently, again not cheap, but I got some great beers there. Icelandic pale ale. And i also picked up a bottle of pink port. One interesting thing I bought was some a New Zealand earl grey beer called Yeastie Boys, but I think in MCA's will, there is a stipulation that nothing which he owns creatively can be used to promote or advertise a product. So they must have ripped the name off.

I had never been to Majestic before, and I am sure someone will be along to tell me that they are a bunch of bastards, but I really liked it. The staff even carried my boozes out to the car for me, even though I am perfectly capable of doing so.


----------



## Smick (Sep 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I can't stand the chef owner at la casa...he's a jumped up prick.
> 
> I went into the kitchen at lal. Wouldn't recommend it tbh. Not clean. They had shit loads of poppodoms already cooked in large, very greasy and dirty looking containers on the highest shelves up near the ceiling. Weird.
> 
> ...



I will buy some Indian grub off you. I think we might live close to each other so you could do it without uber. One of my best mates from work is indian and she goes on and on about how we have no idea what real Indian food is like, just slop doled out by chefs who would never eat it themselves.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

Smick said:


> I will buy some Indian grub off you. I think we might live close to each other so you could do it without uber. One of my best mates from work is indian and she goes on and on about how we have no idea what real Indian food is like, just slop doled out by chefs who would never eat it themselves.


That's why they have staff curry which is always the bomb. Village used to send me extras, the last one was rank though.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

Smick said:


> I went to Majestic in West Norwood / Dulwich recently, again not cheap, but I got some great beers there. Icelandic pale ale. And i also picked up a bottle of pink port. One interesting thing I bought was some a New Zealand earl grey beer called Yeastie Boys, but I think in MCA's will, there is a stipulation that nothing which he owns creatively can be used to promote or advertise a product. So they must have ripped the name off.
> 
> I had never been to Majestic before, and I am sure someone will be along to tell me that they are a bunch of bastards, but I really liked it. The staff even carried my boozes out to the car for me, even though I am perfectly capable of doing so.


Where abouts is it?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

Smick said:


> I went to Majestic in West Norwood / Dulwich recently, again not cheap, but I got some great beers there. Icelandic pale ale. And i also picked up a bottle of pink port. One interesting thing I bought was some a New Zealand earl grey beer called Yeastie Boys, but I think in MCA's will, there is a stipulation that nothing which he owns creatively can be used to promote or advertise a product. So they must have ripped the name off.
> 
> I had never been to Majestic before, and I am sure someone will be along to tell me that they are a bunch of bastards, but I really liked it. The staff even carried my boozes out to the car for me, even though I am perfectly capable of doing so.


Pink port? Tell me more.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

Smick said:


> I will buy some Indian grub off you. I think we might live close to each other so you could do it without uber. One of my best mates from work is indian and she goes on and on about how we have no idea what real Indian food is like, just slop doled out by chefs who would never eat it themselves.


I'll get you a food parcel to sample next week if you like. 

Ed said it would be ok plug my curry pop ups...doing one on Monday 13th November at The Railway and linking with my friends from the Sisters of Reggae for a night of spice and reggae music.  Should be good.


----------



## nick (Sep 22, 2017)

For the hard of googling: Majestic is on Park Hall road - at junction with Acacia grove - close to the west side of the college, cricket pavilion side

Interesting beers, but a smaller selection than Bobs, and more or less the same price points


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

Where's good for a roast these days?


----------



## ringo (Sep 22, 2017)

Tulse Hill gentrification is getting well out of hand


----------



## ringo (Sep 22, 2017)

I usually do a Majestics wine run every couple of months. Will check the BOB prices and selection, would make a change to try them next pay day.


----------



## Smick (Sep 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Pink port? Tell me more.


This stuff here

Croft Pink NV 50cl Bottle

You drink it with tonic water.

You can either go up to Tesco in West Norwood, take a left, straight at the Rosendale then straight at the other Tesco and it is there on the left hand side, or else go East round the South Circular and take a right immediately before Dulwich College.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Where's good for a roast these days?



I actually enjoy the Railway's roast (but I get a veggie roast and a decent one of those is *very* hard to come by - they've actually done a decentish nut roast in there (they used to do some kind of rank rice based affair).  Also it's massive - last time I went they didn't stint on the veg.  The only problem is you need to get there early as they seem to run out of food quite quickly.	

We went down to the Effra Social last week Sunday and gaijinboy and the kids (we had other peoples kids too) had a whole roast chicken and he rated it.  The veg roast was terrible though.

It's hard to get a good roast I think.  They can never really rival home-made.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> I actually enjoy the Railway's roast (but I get a veggie roast and a decent one of those is *very* hard to come by - they've actually done a decentish nut roast in there (they used to do some kind of rank rice based affair).  Also it's massive - last time I went they didn't stint on the veg.  The only problem is you need to get there early as they seem to run out of food quite quickly.
> 
> We went down to the Effra Social last week Sunday and gaijinboy and the kids (we had other peoples kids too) had a whole roast chicken and he rated it.  The veg roast was terrible though.
> 
> It's hard to get a good roast I think.  They can never really rival home-made.


Yeah it's my 40th so want something special. 

Railway is ok but bought special. I do a mean roast so it's really hard not to be disappointed going out for one.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

Went into bob's and the young,very charming French man plied me with wine. What a bloody great shop! I told him he's getting good reviews here. 

They're thinking of hosting pop ups and having a tap bar in the shop next door. Gave him my card for catering...he's really keen on linking up with the community to host events in there and I can do the food. Not a bad start to the birthday weekend! And lovely wine. Bought two bottles. One on tap and another deep and meaningful red. Cheers!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Yeah it's my 40th so want something special.
> 
> Railway is ok but bought special. I do a mean roast so it's really hard not to be disappointed going out for one.



oh I don't know then.  I've never gone anywhere for a very fancy nut roast - if you put this in the TH forum because that's what you're after in this particular location, your options are pretty limited no?  I would imagine the THT is the only place likely to do something fancy enough - otherwise you're looking at the Electric and whilst I love the Electric, I'm not sure that's what you had in mind for such a big event.  

eta (I wouldn't risk a roast for a special meal like a 40th if you do a great one yourself tbh).  I always go for something I definitely can't/won't do at home otherwise it's nearly guaranteed to be a disappointment.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> oh I don't know then.  I've never gone anywhere for a very fancy nut roast - if you put this in the TH forum because that's what you're after in this particular location, your options are pretty limited no?  I would imagine the THT is the only place likely to do something fancy enough - otherwise you're looking at the Electric and whilst I love the Electric, I'm not sure that's what you had in mind for such a big event.
> 
> eta (I wouldn't risk a roast for a special meal like a 40th if you do a great one yourself tbh).  I always go for something I definitely can't/won't do at home otherwise it's nearly guaranteed to be a disappointment.





gaijingirl said:


> oh I don't know then.  I've never gone anywhere for a very fancy nut roast - if you put this in the TH forum because that's what you're after in this particular location, your options are pretty limited no?  I would imagine the THT is the only place likely to do something fancy enough - otherwise you're looking at the Electric and whilst I love the Electric, I'm not sure that's what you had in mind for such a big event.
> 
> eta (I wouldn't risk a roast for a special meal like a 40th if you do a great one yourself tbh).  I always go for something I definitely can't/won't do at home otherwise it's nearly guaranteed to be a disappointment.


I posted in Brixton too. Think I'm going to look for Mauritian food or suchlike


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I posted in Brixton too. Think I'm going to look for Mauritian food or suchlike



Hope you enjoy what you settle on and also Happy Birthday for the big day.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 22, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Hope you enjoy what you settle on and also Happy Birthday for the big day.


Thanks you x


----------



## oldandjaded (Sep 22, 2017)

I am going to start drinking again so I can go to BoBs



Maharani said:


> I can't stand the chef owner at la casa...he's a jumped up prick.



Yup. Waited over an hour for a delivery (yes I am only 1 min away but I had guests) Eventually I went to pick them up my self. As they had been sitting in the oven for over an hour they were unrecognisable as pizzas and had turned into some kind of organic frisby. Shame as they had been good until then but the food and service is so much better at Addomme I think they did me a favor.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 22, 2017)

Maharani it's been a while but the Great North Wood were doing fit roasts when I was still living round there


----------



## nick (Sep 23, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Maharani (Sep 23, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Maharani it's been a while but the Great North Wood were doing fit roasts when I was still living round there


I went in but the pots were a bit pale and yucks.


----------



## nick (Sep 23, 2017)

I guess 31 September is akin to the 12th of never?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 23, 2017)

They've been rebuilding the islandy bollard road calming thing by the bridge so it feels like it's coming to an end. 

Not that I'm holding my breath.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2017)

Smick said:


> I went to Majestic in West Norwood / Dulwich recently, again not cheap, but I got some great beers there. Icelandic pale ale.



Einstok?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> They've been rebuilding the islandy bollard road calming thing by the bridge so it feels like it's coming to an end.
> 
> Not that I'm holding my breath.



That was kind of my thought as I walked up to Elmcourt Pharmacy yesterday: "Looks like they're nearly done.  Probably be another year, though".


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 24, 2017)

So after all the big upping here I went to BOB wines to get a bottle for a friend's birthday.  It has a lovely feel and a nice (but small) cider collection.  The French guy serving was very nice too.  I liked it in there.  Plus they do massive bags of Salty Dog crisps which are lovely.  We don't actually buy a lot of wine these days so I think the odd bottle from there wouldn't break the bank.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> So after all the big upping here I went to BOB wines to get a bottle for a friend's birthday.  It has a lovely feel and a nice (but small) cider collection.  The French guy serving was very nice too.  I liked it in there.  Plus they do massive bags of Salty Dog crisps which are lovely.  We don't actually buy a lot of wine these days so I think the odd bottle from there wouldn't break the bank.



I went to go in and there was a sign saying nipped out for a bit....

So I looked at the beers on the shelf (through the window) and nipped across co-op and got the same ones cheaper.

I'm new to this craft beer thing, so I've tried a few this weekend. Went to that place in Streatham, by the station. Lots of choice. No idea what I am looking at, so just buying at random and trying stuff.....


----------



## Smick (Sep 24, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I went to go in and there was a sign saying nipped out for a bit....
> 
> So I looked at the beers on the shelf (through the window) and nipped across co-op and got the same ones cheaper.
> 
> I'm new to this craft beer thing, so I've tried a few this weekend. Went to that place in Streatham, by the station. Lots of choice. No idea what I am looking at, so just buying at random and trying stuff.....


Art and Craft? At Streatham Hill? They’ve got one opposite the Great North Wood as well. Such a range of prices. Some cans £4 and others £1.50 and nothing really to differentiate them. I try to go for the lowest cost / highest alcohol ratio with poncey name / description as a tie breaker.


----------



## Smick (Sep 24, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Einstok?


That’s the one. I have been off the booze for September, but in August it was my favourite beer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2017)

Smick said:


> That’s the one. I have been off the booze for September, but in August it was my favourite beer.



It's incredibly tasty.  A bit of a change from the over-hopped IPAs every British "craft brewer" has been offering for the last couple of years.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 24, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I went to go in and there was a sign saying nipped out for a bit....
> 
> So I looked at the beers on the shelf (through the window) and nipped across co-op and got the same ones cheaper.
> 
> I'm new to this craft beer thing, so I've tried a few this weekend. Went to that place in Streatham, by the station. Lots of choice. No idea what I am looking at, so just buying at random and trying stuff.....



I don't drink beer at all and hardly ever wine - so I'm not likely to be their target customer tbf.  I do like a nice cider from time to time though and it's nice to be able to give a nice bottle to other people as a gift.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> So after all the big upping here I went to BOB wines to get a bottle for a friend's birthday.  It has a lovely feel and a nice (but small) cider collection.  The French guy serving was very nice too.  I liked it in there.  Plus they do massive bags of Salty Dog crisps which are lovely.  We don't actually buy a lot of wine these days so I think the odd bottle from there wouldn't break the bank.



Nowhere seems to have a good selection of ciders nowadays, except online places.


----------



## ringo (Sep 25, 2017)

I went into Bobs wines on Friday, nice friendly staff and a good selection of wine. I got a bottle from their refillable tanks which was a decent blend and very nice. Also grabbed a bottle of Crocera Barbera, an Italian favourite that I usually drink in The Eagle in Farringdon. The Eagle charge about £20, both bottles from Bobs were £8.50. Very reasonable for a decent drink.

They don't do much that's cheaper than that, which is fair enough, they're a good wine shop, and you can get cheap plonk in the Supermarkets. Reckon I'll still be getting my cheap Malbecs etc from Majestic and using Bobs for the good stuff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2017)

Had a classic 'should have gone to Specsavers' moment in the Geranium charity shop....

As I was leaving I went to grab the door handle.....but it wasn't the door handle.....it was the shelving unit with all the bric a brac shit on it.....

CRASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2017)

oh no!!!


----------



## Smick (Sep 26, 2017)

Did you stop or casually slope off?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2017)

They thought it had fallen on me and aplologised....

....then I sloped off


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 26, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Had a classic 'should have gone to Specsavers' moment in the Geranium charity shop....
> 
> As I was leaving I went to grab the door handle.....but it wasn't the door handle.....it was the shelving unit with all the bric a brac shit on it.....
> 
> CRASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you're gonna do it anywhere - might as well be in a charity shop for the blind 

They probably just thought "one of our own" and never gave it a second thought


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2017)

Of local interest perhaps?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2017)

shifting gears said:


> If you're gonna do it anywhere - might as well be in a charity shop for the blind
> 
> They probably just thought "one of our own" and never gave it a second thought



A not particularly quick-witted mate back in the '80s used to get some of his kicks going into the RNIB shop in Putney, and turning all the books so that the spines were upside down.  It took about 3 hours of hard work to eventually explain to him that while the recipients of the money the shop made were blind, many of the people who bought stuff - including books - from the shop, were sighted.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> A not particularly quick-witted mate back in the '80s used to get some of his kicks going into the RNIB shop in Putney, and turning all the books so that the spines were upside down.  It took about 3 hours of hard work to eventually explain to him that while the recipients of the money the shop made were blind, many of the people who bought stuff - including books - from the shop, were sighted.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 1, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


>


His nickname at school was "brainy Steve".


----------



## Maharani (Oct 3, 2017)

.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm trying to upload my flyer for Chapati Slingers Curry Club night at the Railway but I think the file is too big... editor can you help please?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 3, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I'm trying to upload my flyer for Chapati Slingers Curry Club night at the Railway but I think the file is too big... editor can you help please?



Save it as a jpeg, then reduce size in paint and try again...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 3, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I'm trying to upload my flyer for Chapati Slingers Curry Club night at the Railway but I think the file is too big... editor can you help please?



PMd you


----------



## Maharani (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Maharani (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you Nanker Phelge


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 3, 2017)

Terribly exciting news; The White Hart has fresh new curtains in the windows of the upper floors....

...and rumors of a re-opening continue among the chattering under-classes frequenting the local watering holes?????

Is it me or is Tulse Hill looking especially tatty right now?


----------



## Maharani (Oct 3, 2017)

It’s titty tatty but change is afoot.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 4, 2017)

Menu sounds nice Maharani 

Not sure I've ever made it to pudding at a curry house; normally stuffed full of bread by that point.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Menu sounds nice Maharani
> 
> Not sure I've ever made it to pudding at a curry house; normally stuffed full of bread by that point.


Take it home then.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2017)

Gonna moan.  The lovely launderette lady, Gabriella, left over the summer.  It's been taken over by some other people who have massively put the prices up for a service wash and also take longer to do it.  Plus there's no lovely chat anymore.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 5, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Take it home then.


Would the concept still work if you were too make the pudding course optional? That might open it up to a wider audience by bringing the headline cost below £20.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 5, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Would the concept still work if you were too make the pudding course optional? That might open it up to a wider audience by bringing the headline cost below £20.


Too late. Done the posters now. I’ll see how it goes this time round I reckon.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 5, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Too late. Done the posters now. I’ll see how it goes this time round I reckon.


Good luck. I hope it works out and that you get to enjoy it!


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

It's going to be busy at the Railway tonight:
Tonight! Alabama 3 (unplugged) and friends play a free show in Tulse Hill, Thurs 12th Oct


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 12, 2017)

Trying to order a drink will be a barrel of laughs


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Trying to order a drink will be a barrel of laughs


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2017)

alfajobrob said:


> Your all like HR..."oh how do you think it made them feel"..don't give a fucking  monkey's grow some balls and stop acting like a girl.


Oh dear oh dear. What did I do?! That was really unpleasant 

Anyway, he's banned for a couple of weeks and I've removed the abusive posts as they had nothing to do with Tulse Hill.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2017)

This was a lovely send off...

















In photos: Alabama 3 play moving tribute to a lost friend at the Railway, Tulse Hill, south London


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 14, 2017)

editor said:


> This was a lovely send off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to congratulate Be on his cravat, next time I see him.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm going to have to congratulate Be on his cravat, next time I see him.


He had a formidable stove pipe hat too!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 14, 2017)

editor said:


> He had a formidable stove pipe hat too!



The man knows how to do "flamboyant"!


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2017)

For the many fans of the place in here, be advised that the red currently on tap at Bob’s Wines (Monastrell, Spain) is rather nice and very good value at £8.80.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 18, 2017)

T & P said:


> For the many fans of the place in here, be advised that the red currently on tap at Bob’s Wines (Monastrell, Spain) is rather nice and very good value at £8.80.


Yes was delish. I bought my 2nd bottle on sat but didn’t open until Monday but was off. Took it back and they were great at replacing it. Not sure why it was off though. Hoping it’s not the lack of sealed bottle issue.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 18, 2017)

Short notice but posting nonetheless


----------



## MoreYoga (Oct 27, 2017)

Guess what is coming to Tulse Hill. No, not another coffee shop, suppose the handle gives it away. MoreYoga Tulse Hill is opening next month outside Tulse Hill Station. We'd love to see you there. More info can be found here [ed - link removed]


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

MoreYoga said:


> Guess what is coming to Tulse Hill. No, not another coffee shop, suppose the handle gives it away. MoreYoga Tulse Hill is opening next month outside Tulse Hill Station. We'd love to see you there. More info can be found here


Guess what? Advertising is not allowed in this forum.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

Tonight at The Railway Tavern!  Free all night 

Tonight! Brixton Buzz host Halloween Special at the Railway, Tulse Hill, Sat 28th Oct


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 28, 2017)

MoreYoga said:


> Guess what is coming to Tulse Hill. No, not another coffee shop, suppose the handle gives it away. MoreYoga Tulse Hill is opening next month outside Tulse Hill Station. We'd love to see you there. More info can be found here [ed - link removed]



More fucking yoga in Tulse Hill?  We'll be drowning in _prana_, if we're not careful!


----------



## Maharani (Oct 28, 2017)

All these yoga freaks making ‘normals’ feel so guilty about not doing yoga. I do yoga in bed and it’s the best I’ve tried.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 28, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Al these yoga freaks making ‘normals’ feel so guilty about not doing yoga. I do yoga in bed and it’s the best I’ve tried.


And it’s free. Mostly.


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2017)

Maharani said:


> All these yoga freaks making ‘normals’ feel so guilty about not doing yoga. I do yoga in bed and it’s the best I’ve tried.


I don’t feel guilty at all about not doing yoga


----------



## Cartoon Man (Oct 29, 2017)

Maharani said:


> All these yoga freaks making ‘normals’ feel so guilty about not doing yoga. I do yoga in bed and it’s the best I’ve tried.


"Yoga", eh?


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2017)

I’m glad the squatters in the While Hart have so far seem to have been left alone.

I wish someone would remove the ‘Sky Sports shown here’ banners still hanging on the facade though. Look like shit, and also fuck Rupert Murdoch.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 29, 2017)

How do we know it’s squatters and not guardians?


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2017)

Maharani said:


> How do we know it’s squatters and not guardians?


No idea, I was just going by what others in this thread had suggested earlier 

But i’ve seen plenty of other premises displaying ‘protected by guardians’ signs, and the lack of such sign here makes me think they are squatters in there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't think it's squatters....


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

The Railway's Halloween party was fun. 












In photos: Halloween Party at the Railway Tavern, Tulse Hill, Saturday 28th October


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't think it's squatters....



I don't think so either - snow white net curtains don't scream squatters to me.

(eta maybe it's my mum!! )


----------



## T & P (Nov 1, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't think so either - snow white net curtains don't scream squatters to me.
> 
> (eta maybe it's my mum!! )


Gentrified squatters.


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 2, 2017)

I see this wanker a lot, mostly around lanercost, probin and the high street. He appears to have a lot of friends but they only chat for a few seconds before walking in the opposite direction. Police know him well. He and his wanker mate were searching the bins in lanercost at 7am while chatting to his deaf mate. I guess he was deaf given the level of his voice.

Edit he is now testing door handles palace road lanercost and probin.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2017)

He is a ratty arse fucker.....also travels the trains from Tulse Hill begging with his pals....

Sometimes he can be a bit aggressive towards people...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 2, 2017)

I just saw him and a mate up to no good in the telephone box outside the Co Op - you know when you immediately get a really bad vibe off someone - that.  I moved off pretty quickly.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 2, 2017)

oldandjaded said:


> View attachment 119403 I see this wanker a lot, mostly around lanercost, probin and the high street. He appears to have a lot of friends but they only chat for a few seconds before walking in the opposite direction. Police know him well. He and his wanker mate were searching the bins in lanercost at 7am while chatting to his deaf mate. I guess he was deaf given the level of his voice.
> 
> Edit *he is now testing door handles palace road lanercost and probin*.



Could you notify the police as soon as possible?  There are many elderly residents in that area who may not have access to the internet and social media and may require protection against this sort of activity.

Thank you.


----------



## Smick (Nov 3, 2017)

Does the mate look a bit like Shane MacGowan on a bad day? I think I’ve seen the two of them before, often at a very early hour. They’re clearly strung out on something strong, be it booze or the persians


----------



## ringo (Nov 3, 2017)

Smick said:


> Does the mate look a bit like Shane MacGowan on a bad day? I think I’ve seen the two of them before, often at a very early hour. They’re clearly strung out on something strong, be it booze or the persians


Mate looks a right state, ginger hair, usually trying to hold his trousers up while he walks. The frenetic, jittery gait of the terminally fucked. Hadn't realised they were anti-social twats as well as just looking dodgy, good to know.


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 3, 2017)

I did try 101 but no answer. I also tried the web site but could only get a 404 message. I had to go out, so I *cough* handled it myself. Unfortunately I am at work till monday. My builders should be onsite today. I am happy for them to introduce themselves to the gentlemen. If not I will have to find an open station or something next week.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 3, 2017)

ringo said:


> Hadn't realised they were anti-social twats as well as just looking dodgy, good to know.



Proper pair of toe-rags....I just tell 'em to fuck off if they come near me.

They hang about in the70s looking social housing block on Probyn which always has the entrance doors left open


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 3, 2017)

Is it true, thats ^^^ a JP Carroll house and he knocked down a pair of Lanercost houses to build that?


----------



## Smick (Nov 3, 2017)

oldandjaded said:


> Is it true, thats ^^^ a JP Carroll house and he knocked down a pair of Lanercost houses to build that?


I thought it was as a result of WW2 bombing.


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 3, 2017)

I dont think so. I have found these to help give some clues. It was my neighbours who warned me of Carroll.

BBC - WW2 People's War - Bombed out by a Doodlebug

Lanercost Road, Tulse Hill: World War II Incident


----------



## nick (Nov 3, 2017)

I think those links refer to the damage halfway up Lanercost - where there is now a Playground ( on the site of 51 Lanercost) and the block of flats on Lanercost Close.

I think in that photo you get a good view into the attic of where I now live


----------



## Smick (Nov 3, 2017)

I saw Avenue Park Road closed off by the Police earlier and they had those little plates down with numbers on them, like when they mark where bullet casings landed.


----------



## TrainInVain (Nov 4, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They hang about in the70s looking social housing block on Probyn which always has the entrance doors left open
> View attachment 119502


What happens in that place?
Is it a half way house?


----------



## TrainInVain (Nov 4, 2017)

Also - completely off topic - can anyone recommend a good window cleaner? Thanks!


----------



## nick (Nov 4, 2017)

There's a bloke does Lanercost on alternate Tuesday mornings- £7 for the front windows of a house. Don't know where else he covers


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 4, 2017)

I would like to help but mine turns up about every 3 weeks on a wednesday, wakes me up while slapping water on the window and has charged me the same amount for the last 10 years. I just asked the window cleaner when I saw him on my street.


----------



## nick (Nov 4, 2017)

PS - Word to the wise, asking about cleaners can incur the wrath of the U75 hive mind. That may also apply to window cleaners.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 4, 2017)

TrainInVain said:


> Also - completely off topic - can anyone recommend a good window cleaner? Thanks!


A few recommendations halfway down the page on this thread. Mine still stands. Lovely bloke and very reliable.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 4, 2017)

Smick said:


> I saw Avenue Park Road closed off by the Police earlier and they had those little plates down with numbers on them, like when they mark where bullet casings landed.



I saw that. Was shut for a few hours with police tape across the road.  Saw the evidence markers as well. Something went down there.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 9, 2017)

Smick said:


> I saw Avenue Park Road closed off by the Police earlier and they had those little plates down with numbers on them, like when they mark where bullet casings landed.


Heard about this while I was away. Still no news on what it was about?


----------



## Maharani (Nov 9, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I saw that. Was shut for a few hours with police tape across the road.  Saw the evidence markers as well. Something went down there.


There’s police tape on my recycling bin.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 9, 2017)

Those two dodgems I see everyday. They walk down my street sometimes very early on the morning. They always seem fucked but harmless. Glad to know to be wary, although I’ve worked with a lot of people like them so I know the signs and tend to just walk on the other side of the street when they’re about. Feel sorry for them really. Must have had some real shit lives to be living like that.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 9, 2017)

Just a little reminder that’s it’s my curry pop up at The Railway Tavern this Sunday (12th) from 7pm. Getting a little nervous but excited too. T’would be nice to see some of you down but understand if you cannie. I should do reduced rates for Urbs!


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Just a little reminder that’s it’s my curry pop up at The Railway Tavern this Sunday (12th) from 7pm. Getting a little nervous but excited too. T’would be nice to see some of you down but understand if you cannie. I should do reduced rates for Urbs!


And here's the comp!






Win a delicious meal for two at the Railway Tavern’s Curry Club, Tulse Hill, this Sunday 12th Nov


----------



## Maharani (Nov 10, 2017)

editor said:


> And here's the comp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed, you’re a star!


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice retweet!


----------



## Maharani (Nov 11, 2017)

Talking of the streets of Tulse Hill; keep seeing a very poorly man with a damaged foot and a little jack Russel. He’s a drinker and looks unwell. I’m sure he stays in the hostel in WN and I’d like to ask but he’s always too wasted to get any info out of him. He was outside the coop this evening looking in a bad way.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2017)

Ziggy has randomly selected a winner for the free curry - and it's an urbanite!


----------



## Maharani (Nov 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Ziggy has randomly selected a winner for the free curry - and it's an urbanite!


You’ll have to PM their names. Ta!


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2017)

Maharani said:


> You’ll have to PM their names. Ta!


I emailed ya!


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 12, 2017)

> Letter through the door to say that the water works at the bottom of Palace road / Leigham Vale are now extended to the 17 Sept - I expect more slippage as there doesn't appear to be much progress.
> 
> If the works take much longer they are likely to get listed status





> They've been rebuilding the islandy bollard road calming thing by the bridge so it feels like it's coming to an end.
> 
> Not that I'm holding my breath.



Will these measures prevent repetiton of the floods that have caused some local residents to lose access to their homes on several occasions in recent years?


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2017)

I can only imagine Thames Water initially thought they only needed to/ could get away with replacing a small section of the mains pipe, but as they dug it out they realised they would need to replace a much larger section? Small reservoirs have probably been built in less time...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 12, 2017)

T & P said:


> I can only imagine Thames Water initially thought they only needed to/ could get away with replacing a small section of the mains pipe, but as they dug it out they realised they would need to replace a much larger section? Small reservoirs have probably been built in less time...



You are right. Initially we were told that they were just going to patch up the section on Leigham Vale which has burst and it would take 6 weeks with the road being kept open to traffic.  It was subsequently decided that the entire section of water main would need to be completely replaced.  During this time it sprung a couple more leaks (as well as all the other leaks that have happened in the area).  This happened about 10 years ago too.  Hopefully Leigham Vale itself is now ok but I imagine there will continue to be plenty of other leaks happening in neighbouring areas.  That being said, every time there is heavy rain I wonder if we'll get flooded again.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 12, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> Will these measures prevent repetiton of the floods that have caused some local residents to lose access to their homes on several occasions in recent years?


Yes, it should be fixed. There was a pretty bad flood around Sept/Oct 2016 (iirc). Thames Water wanted to replace the whole main but (I think) TfL or the council didn't want the road shut, so they patched it up and it happened again a month or so later. So they closed the road and replaced the whole ring main (which runs from the reservoir at the top of Palace Road/Daysbrook Road, down into Tulse Hill) with modern plastic tubing, as well as replacing every supply into every house along Leigham Vale. Good work if you ask me. 

Mind you, the engineering never stops.....Network Rail will be doing nighttime engineering works to replace rails on the 'Leigham Spur' bits of railway alongside Leigham Vale/Knollys Road at the end of this month...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 12, 2017)

Can anyone help me out with this please: who can remember when the vehicle gate/filter near the top of Palace Road was installed?

I reckon it's at least 10, maybe even 15 years ago, or longer, but memory is hazy...

If you have no idea what I'm talking about, this is it:


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 13, 2017)

Maharani  how did it go? Will there be another one?  Just asking as the menu looked excellent, but we didn't get it together to get a babysitter.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 13, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Can anyone help me out with this please: who can remember when the vehicle gate/filter near the top of Palace Road was installed?
> 
> I reckon it's at least 10, maybe even 15 years ago, or longer, but memory is hazy...
> 
> If you have no idea what I'm talking about, this is it:



Don't know the answer, but some good old pics here:

Local history | Palace Road Estate Residents' Association


----------



## Maharani (Nov 13, 2017)

From Chapati Slingers- Left over curry boxes available for collection only! PM me for details.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 13, 2017)

ohmyliver said:


> Maharani  how did it go? Will there be another one?  Just asking as the menu looked excellent, but we didn't get it together to get a babysitter.


The food, I’m told was super. I wouldn’t do it again there in a Sunday. Maybe it’s too big a venue too. I enjoyed the evening as did my guests. I do have left overs though and I cannot waste food! Just boxing done up now. I made a really nice carrot achar too and had lots of extras. People raved about the pudding too! 

I might just start doing curry boxes on uber eats as it’s a lot easier!


----------



## Maharani (Nov 13, 2017)

Apparently an accident in the area. Traffic at a standstill


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Don't know the answer, but some good old pics here:
> 
> Local history | Palace Road Estate Residents' Association


Cheers. Good idea, PRERA are still pretty active so I'll get in touch


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2017)

Maharani said:


> The food, I’m told was super. I wouldn’t do it again there in a Sunday. Maybe it’s too big a venue too. I enjoyed the evening as did my guests. I do have left overs though and I cannot waste food! Just boxing done up now. I made a really nice carrot achar too and had lots of extras. People raved about the pudding too!
> 
> I might just start doing curry boxes on uber eats as it’s a lot easier!


I think you were particularly unlucky with people cancelling - on another night you could have got a good crowd in there but from what I gather the Railway's got a bit quiet on Sundays for diners recently. One tip (sorry it's belated!) but it might have been an idea to 'personalise' your flyer to tell people a bit about you and why your curry was going to be so good.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 13, 2017)

editor said:


> I think you were particularly unlucky with people cancelling - on another night you could have got a good crowd in there but from what I gather the Railway's got a bit quiet on Sundays for diners recently. One tip (sorry it's belated!) but it might have been an idea to 'personalise' your flyer to tell people a bit about you and why your curry was going to be so good.


Good points. Notes taken. I have a lot to learn and am going to take time to research more. Also, pop ups are tough to do alone. I’m really now thinking of going down the delivery route and then I don’t have to shlep stuff around. 

I definitely think Sunday was a bad move. I’m happy I did it though but if I do more I’ll chose smaller venues where I can pop up Friday or Saturday. I’m thinking of organising an event at the book and record bar with some friends. Watch this space...


----------



## Fingers (Nov 13, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Good points. Notes taken. I have a lot to learn and am going to take time to research more. Also, pop ups are tough to do alone. I’m really now thinking of going down the delivery route and then I don’t have to shlep stuff around.
> 
> I definitely think Sunday was a bad move. I’m happy I did it though but if I do more I’ll chose smaller venues where I can pop up Friday or Saturday. I’m thinking of organising an event at the book and record bar with some friends. Watch this space...



Well the more you do the better name you will get for yourself and more people coming back.  Sounds like you did well for your first big one. The Book and Record bar is the ideal place to do it I reckon.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2017)

Controlled parking zone proposed for Streatham Hill ward (Palace Road, Leigham Vale etc - the bit west of Norwood Road.)

I'm bang up for it. My road is clogged up most days with commuters from Croydon and school run mums blocking the pavements. 

Proposed controlled parking zone Streatham Hill area | Lambeth Council


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes please!!  I'd like one of those that runs from 1-2pm or similar to stop the commuters but still allow casual visitors from time to time.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 14, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes please!!  I'd like one of those that runs from 1-2pm or similar to stop the commuters but still allow casual visitors from time to time.



 We’ve got one from 12-2 and it’s made a massive difference since it’s been introduced


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 14, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes please!!  I'd like one of those that runs from 1-2pm or similar to stop the commuters but still allow casual visitors from time to time.


10am-12pm is one of the options in the consultation iirc.


----------



## Twattor (Nov 15, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> We’ve got one from 12-2 and it’s made a massive difference since it’s been introduced


I was against it initially as it was already difficult to get a space in our little off-street car park and I thought it would push more vehicles in, but if anything it has made it much better - traffic on the street has vanished and visitors can park there instead.

God knows where all the vehicles have gone, though.  I'd never have thought it worthwhile for commuters to park this far away from the stations.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 15, 2017)

Why do people cycle on the pavement on Christchurch Road? Drives me nuts.


----------



## Smick (Nov 15, 2017)

My issue is the cost of the permit. It’s £150. It’s nice to park outside your door for once, but is it worth £3 a week when you already pay Road tax?

And why is it emissions linked? A car doesn’t emit when parked.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 15, 2017)

I have a drive. I don't have a car. I've never even driven.


----------



## Twattor (Nov 15, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why do people cycle on the pavement on Christchurch Road? Drives me nuts.


Ditto anywhere that isn't completely blocked by pedestrians.  I nearly got flattened on Brixton Hill last night - they can get up a fair speed down that.


----------



## Winot (Nov 15, 2017)

Smick said:


> My issue is the cost of the permit. It’s £150. It’s nice to park outside your door for once, but is it worth £3 a week when you already pay Road tax?
> 
> And why is it emissions linked? A car doesn’t emit when parked.



It’s to raise money for the Local Authority and to dissuade people from owning a car. Both laudable aims.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 15, 2017)

Cars are a blight. Bin 'em all off.....make room for cyclists so they can get the fuck off my pavement...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why do people cycle on the pavement on Christchurch Road? Drives me nuts.


Because it's the most hostile road in the area, with cars and HGVs doing 40mph+ as if it was a motorway?

I'm a hardened cyclist of 30+ years but that road still scares the fuck out of me.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2017)

Smick said:


> My issue is the cost of the permit. It’s £150. It’s nice to park outside your door for once, but is it worth £3 a week when you already pay Road tax?
> 
> And why is it emissions linked? A car doesn’t emit when parked.


£150 is three tanks of fuel. Driving costs money. £3 a week. Peanuts - to store your private property on the public highway, which we all paid for. (Whilst poisoning our atmosphere and our kids' lungs.)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have a drive. I don't have a car. I've never even driven.


You can rent that out to Zipcar or a local commuter. Free cash.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2017)

Winot said:


> It’s to raise money for the Local Authority and to dissuade people from owning a car. Both laudable aims.


And to encourage people on to public transport. 

It works as well. Traffic levels in central London - and in the Brixton/Tulse Hill area - have fallen significantly since the congestion charge and the growth of controlled parking zones.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Because it's the most hostile road in the area, with cars and HGVs doing 40mph+ as if it was a motorway?
> 
> I'm a hardened cyclist of 30+ years but that road still scares the fuck out of me.



They still shouldn't be on the pavement. Especially during school start/finishing times when loads of children are walking there.

Avoiding danger to self but creating it for others is selfish and ignorant.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> You can rent that out to Zipcar or a local commuter. Free cash.




But where would I keel all the leaves?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They still shouldn't be on the pavement. Especially during school start/finishing times when loads of children are walking there.
> 
> Avoiding danger to self but creating it for others is selfish and ignorant.



On Brixton Hill those parents and kids are cycling on the pavement. Or on those mini scooters. Kids are often way ahead of their parents coming down the hill, with no regard for pedestrians at all


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2017)

People need shooting.....that'll learn 'em


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> People need shooting.....that'll learn 'em



I tell you, when I rule the fucking world, anyone on those mini scooters will be shot


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 16, 2017)

Public transport is all well and good if you have a normal job. Those who do shift work or have to work 20+ miles from home it's not so. I always get man flu when I go on public transport as well.

Mrs Jaded is against parking restrictions. I think something in the morning would be good. (I'm not to good with them). 

What I have noticed over the years is that more and more developments have arisen and no provision has been made for parking hence pushing them to to the free areas. 

If anyone needs extra money without lifting a finger then we often get letters through the door asking to rent my drive from various dentist  (and the odd doctor ). Worth a thought?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2017)

This whole 'need for a car' excuse usually really means 'I have the occasional situation where access to a vehicle would be quite useful'

There's very little need for these cars that sit in side streets and on driveways for 5 days week, and only get used occasionally at weekends to run a few errands.

There are cars on my street that rarely move from one week to the next. Parking restrictions won't stop that necessarily because if someone is stupid enough to pay for a car they hardly use then they are stupid enough to pay for the parking permit.

Note: I am not saying that there are not people for who might 'need' a car, but. compared to those who say they do, it's a small amount.


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 17, 2017)

Quick question.  Was the crystal palace sports centre built for an event or just training facilities?  

I always thought it was for the commonwealth games but Google isn't giving me the answers.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2017)

Pop up gin bar in the Tulse.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Pop up gin bar in the Tulse.
> 
> View attachment 120830


Ah, the old 'pop up' from a mega corp ruse: 

Nomad Gin Bar - Metropolitan Pub Company


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This whole 'need for a car' excuse usually really means 'I have the occasional situation where access to a vehicle would be quite useful'
> 
> There's very little need for these cars that sit in side streets and on driveways for 5 days week, and only get used occasionally at weekends to run a few errands.
> 
> ...



I don’t need one, but I fucking want one. I work hard and I spend a little bit of money on a car so that I can go to Lidl in Norbury or to the coast in Kent on a day off. I do about 2,500 miles per year. All I do is the odd weekend errand or drop the kids to school one day per week or else day trips. It costs me about £200 per month for car, fuel and insurance. Which works out at £1 per mile. About the same price as a minicab, which I never use.

It doesn’t do any harm when it’s parked and sitting idle. It’s when it’s out and about that it’s a pain in the arse.

£150 may be the cost of three tanks of fuel Brixton Hatter but my car is a modern 1.2 and I put in about £20 per month. I’d never brim it. So it’s the cost of seven months’ worth of fuel to me.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 19, 2017)

.


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2017)

ringo said:


> I'm going to use the new pelican crossing as the new border between Tulse Hill and West Norwood. I might make some signs.


Where's this new pelican crossing then? The tree by the old crossing has been chopped down but new full height kerbs have been laid, suggesting it's no longer going to be the site of a crossing.


----------



## grosun (Nov 30, 2017)

ringo said:


> Where's this new pelican crossing then? The tree by the old crossing has been chopped down but new full height kerbs have been laid, suggesting it's no longer going to be the site of a crossing.


Yeah, I've been wondering that. No idea what's going on. Currently all they've done is made it even more difficult/dangerous to cross. The number of school kids running across the road in front of buses/trucks/cars is awful. Does anyone know who to contact about it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2017)

We've had lots of stuff through the letterbox about a new development on Knollys Yard - housing/workspaces/creche type stuff they're proposing.  Some of the blurb says a new footbridge to Leigham Vale - other says a new footbridge direct to Tulse Hill station - either seem possible.  Anyway, there's a consultation about it coming up.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 30, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> We've had lots of stuff through the letterbox about a new development on Knollys Yard - housing/workspaces/creche type stuff they're proposing.  Some of the blurb says a new footbridge to Leigham Vale - other says a new footbridge direct to Tulse Hill station - either seem possible.  Anyway, there's a consultation about it coming up.



Yeah, it sounds interesting. 

Big changes for Tulse Hill?


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 3, 2017)

Did anyone go to the Knollys yard proposal? 

I also got something through my door about a change to the one way system around TH. Seems like TFL are proposing to pedestrianise the area between the station and S Circular. Thoughts?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2017)

Cat Fan said:


> Did anyone go to the Knollys yard proposal?
> 
> I also got something through my door about a change to the one way system around TH. Seems like TFL are proposing to pedestrianise the area between the station and S Circular. Thoughts?



There is not a proposal to pedestrianise it.  According to current plans there will be buses and cycles using the route both north and southbound.  Pedestrians will be confined to the pavement as normal.  Also, it's not gone to TfL yet - that's happening at the end of 2017.


----------



## Smick (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm not sure if anyone else in TH has the utterly awful internet speed that I have. Areas of Palace Road and Leigham Vale, London zone 2/3 borders, get about 3MBPS, compared to our friends and relatives living in the likes of Belfast, Middlesbrough etc getting 20, 30.

After several emails, letters, phone calls etc I found out that most people have a phone line which goes to the cabinet and then the cabinet has a link to the exchange. BT have been upgrading the cabinet links to fibre and peoples' speed increases as a result. Where I live, the line from my home bypasses any cabinet and runs all the way to the exchange, near McDonalds on the SCR. 

Netflix is shite, Amazon Prime is shite, Sky Q is shite, web browsing is shite. All those shite adverts telling you why you should upgrade to BT Infinity or Sky Fibre Max; all those things are shite with my internet.

The resolution, apparently, is for BT to build a cabinet, link that to the exchange with fibre and link our houses to the cabinet. 

Well, good news, I have seen workmen putting up a cabinet around 80-82 Palace Road.

So I am now living in hope that they are going to get us some proper speeds very soon.

And, finally, it is all Thatcher's fault http://iphoneeinstein.com/2014/03/i...s-superfast-broadband-before-it-even-existed/


----------



## Smick (Dec 4, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> There is not a proposal to pedestrianise it.  According to current plans there will be buses and cycles using the route both north and southbound.  Pedestrians will be confined to the pavement as normal.  Also, it's not gone to TfL yet - that's happening at the end of 2017.


So to get to West Norwood from Herne Hill, I would have to take a right at the TH Hotel, left onto Hardel Rise, left again onto Christchurch Road and right on to Norwood Road?

That will probably drive more Herne Hill traffic up Tulse Hill itself to approach what is now the gyratory from High Trees.

It mightn't be such a bad idea, but they'll really have to look at Probyn and the bottom of Palace Road now. Maybe close off one end. And shut that shortcut onto Tulse Hill from Dulwich Road via Arlingford Road.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 4, 2017)

Smick said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else in TH has the utterly awful internet speed that I have. Areas of Palace Road and Leigham Vale, London zone 2/3 borders, get about 3MBPS, compared to our friends and relatives living in the likes of Belfast, Middlesbrough etc getting 20, 30.
> 
> After several emails, letters, phone calls etc I found out that most people have a phone line which goes to the cabinet and then the cabinet has a link to the exchange. BT have been upgrading the cabinet links to fibre and peoples' speed increases as a result. Where I live, the line from my home bypasses any cabinet and runs all the way to the exchange, near McDonalds on the SCR.
> 
> ...



Some of the cabinets round here have had their doors smashed off, and haven't been repaired even though I've reported two to BT.  Not sure if/how that would affect broadband speed, but mine nosedives whenever it rains!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 4, 2017)

Smick said:


> So to get to West Norwood from Herne Hill, I would have to take a right at the TH Hotel, left onto Hardel Rise, left again onto Christchurch Road and right on to Norwood Road?
> 
> That will probably drive more Herne Hill traffic up Tulse Hill itself to approach what is now the gyratory from High Trees.
> 
> It mightn't be such a bad idea, but they'll really have to look at Probyn and the bottom of Palace Road now. Maybe close off one end. And shut that shortcut onto Tulse Hill from Dulwich Road via Arlingford Road.



Here's the proposal below.  The shortcut onto Tulse HIll is from Brixton Water Lane via Arlingford Road.


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 5, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Here's the proposal below.  The shortcut onto Tulse HIll is from Brixton Water Lane via Arlingford Road.


Anything that makes the road crossing opposite TH station safer seems like a good idea.


----------



## ringo (Dec 5, 2017)

grosun said:


> Yeah, I've been wondering that. No idea what's going on. Currently all they've done is made it even more difficult/dangerous to cross. The number of school kids running across the road in front of buses/trucks/cars is awful. Does anyone know who to contact about it?


A sign has appeared on the tree stump apologising for the delay and stating the new pelican crossing will be installed in the new year.

I don't think they've prioritised this very well. It's really dangerous for the nippers from Elmgreen charging about there at dusk.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Cat Fan said:


> Anything that makes the road crossing opposite TH station safer seems like a good idea.



Yes agreed. However these proposals will still see the current crossing site operating across 2-way traffic.  Not much will have changed in that respect.


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 9, 2017)

Lambeth council has is running a survey on improvements to streets in Streatham Hill ward. 

Hopefully they can address some of the problems people have talked about on here with pedestrian crossings and aggressive driving on Christchurch road.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 9, 2017)

I had to cancel my bt order as it was unusable. I've since changed to plusnet and it's much better. 
It's all to do with the connection at the wholesale  (name escapes me) if you can get bt to give you a new connection as a new customer then it will improve. I gave up with bt in the end. The company is in too many pieces to know what the arm and elbo are doing. 

I wish Virgin would cable the area perhaps they might be the answer.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 9, 2017)

On a different note passed midnight I was about to go to bed when there was a loud knocking on my door. I greeted the noise with some well chosen words as I thought at first someone was off there face given the slurred speach. We then noticed that it was an old man with a walking stick and slippers. It was below freezing, so I went out and, well, cut a long one short, he was in his 90s lost and confused. We gave him a cup of tea, a hot water bottle a blanket and called for an ambulance. Four hours later the ambulance arrives and we are able to go to bed. 

His name was Tommy and I do hope he found his home.


----------



## Winot (Dec 9, 2017)

oldandjaded said:


> On a different note passed midnight I was about to go to bed when there was a loud knocking on my door. I greeted the noise with some well chosen words as I thought at first someone was off there face given the slurred speach. We then noticed that it was an old man with a walking stick and slippers. It was below freezing, so I went out and, well, cut a long one short, he was in his 90s lost and confused. We gave him a cup of tea, a hot water bottle a blanket and called for an ambulance. Four hours later the ambulance arrives and we are able to go to bed.
> 
> His name was Tommy and I do hope he found his home.



Good Samaritan


----------



## Smick (Dec 10, 2017)

oldandjaded said:


> On a different note passed midnight I was about to go to bed when there was a loud knocking on my door. I greeted the noise with some well chosen words as I thought at first someone was off there face given the slurred speach. We then noticed that it was an old man with a walking stick and slippers. It was below freezing, so I went out and, well, cut a long one short, he was in his 90s lost and confused. We gave him a cup of tea, a hot water bottle a blanket and called for an ambulance. Four hours later the ambulance arrives and we are able to go to bed.
> 
> His name was Tommy and I do hope he found his home.



Good for you. Putting the Christmas spirit into action.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks like something bad has happened on the one way. Road closed. Police tent up at the crossing.


----------



## Winot (Dec 11, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Looks like something bad has happened on the one way. Road closed. Police tent up at the crossing.



Hit and run according to Twitter; woman killed


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 11, 2017)

Winot said:


> Hit and run according to Twitter; woman killed



Oh shit. Horrible.

There was a vehicle at the side of the road.

Cars fly thru that corner....and people take too many chances. Not a good mix.


----------



## Smick (Dec 11, 2017)

Thankfully they’re looking at doing something about it the gyratory, but we’ve been pointing out the insanity for years here. 

I was a bit annoyed at the public transport impact in the rain earlier, but some family’s day has been a million times worse than mine.


----------



## Winot (Dec 11, 2017)

Fuck me this is grim - she was hit by up to 4 vehicles and none of them stopped 

Appeal for witnesses to fatal collision in Tulse Hill


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 11, 2017)

Winot said:


> Fuck me this is grim - she was hit by up to 4 vehicles and none of them stopped
> 
> Appeal for witnesses to fatal collision in Tulse Hill



That's horrendous...


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2017)

That's absolutely horrific 

I'm sure there must be CCTV/ traffic cameras monitoring the junction, so they should be able to identify the vehicles involved.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

Winot said:


> Fuck me this is grim - she was hit by up to 4 vehicles and none of them stopped
> 
> Appeal for witnesses to fatal collision in Tulse Hill


That is truly horrific. I can't imagine there's any way that the drivers wouldn't know they've just run over a body in the street: 



> Officers have established that the woman was struck by an HGV as she crossed the road at a pedestrian crossing. The driver failed to stop at the scene.
> 
> Officers believe that the woman was subsequently struck by a second lorry and two cars; none of these drivers stopped.



I hope all of these fuckers are tracked down and get the full vengeful thump of the law in their faces.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2017)

At 06:48 it's still night. A body in the street could be indistinguishable from a bag of rubbish


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 11, 2017)

That's absolutely terrible


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

Crispy said:


> At 06:48 it's still night. A body in the street could be indistinguishable from a bag of rubbish


It could be, but a body is a solid lump that a car would definitely notice running over, and the accident happened right by a pedestrian crossing where drivers should be ready to _slow down and be more observant._


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2017)

Absolutely. Not victim blaming at all, but I imagine there's plenty of drivers who don't care that their car goes THUMP now and then cos they've got important places to be. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Absolutely. Not victim blaming at all, but I imagine there's plenty of drivers who don't care that their car goes THUMP now and then cos they've got important places to be. Out of sight, out of mind.


Let's hope that these particular careless fuckers get it right in their sight in the form of a court summons.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 11, 2017)

editor said:


> a pedestrian crossing where drivers should be ready to _slow down and be more observant._



Not at that crossing.....they speed through it and proceed to speed up even more on the approach to Christchurch road.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not at that crossing.....they speed through it and proceed to speed up even more on the approach to Christchurch road.


If I ruled the world spikes would rise up under the tarmac to puncture the tyres of such speeding cars. And when they'd ground to a smouldering halt, they'd have a few moments to vacate their vehicle before a laser wielding eco-robot would transform it into something useful to the local community.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2017)

That crossing terrifies me with the kids.  That poor woman and her poor family.  Just horrible.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 11, 2017)

editor said:


> It could be, but a body is a solid lump that a car would definitely notice running over, and the accident happened right by a pedestrian crossing where drivers should be ready to _slow down and be more observant._


I cross there all the time. So many fuckers just don’t stop. That poor, poor woman.


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 11, 2017)

This is disgusting. Someone needs to sort out this crossing, and not wait until 2020 to do it.


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 11, 2017)

I was just crossing the road down there and thinking of that poor woman that was killed this morning. 
Of all the places to die, that atrociously designed, utterly banal, grimy fucking gyratory. The site of many deaths, collisions and crashes for years. And plans to change it have sat still on council desks, with meek and mild consultations and zero action. All the while overworked and underpaid drivers go increasingly faster and take more risks. A disgusting, shameful situation and a family destroyed.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

The Standard has a bit more, but they're saying the woman's body was found in Station Rise, which is clearly wrong according to this picture.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

Met Police have issued an appeal for witnesses: Appeal for witnesses to fatal collision in Tulse Hill


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2017)

editor said:


> The Standard has a bit more, but they're saying the woman's body was found in Station Rise, which is clearly wrong according to this picture.



That picture also fails to tell where it took place. That's just the coppers blocking traffic from turning right. The dreadful police tent that gets erected in such incidents was right outside the Ladbrokes. So kind of opposite Station Rise, but actually at the beginning of Christchurch Rd. and right on the pedestrian crossing.

It is a tight turn yet one allowing two lanes of traffic in the same direction over a narrow bend. I've seen countless heavy vehicles kiss the edge of the kerb while turning, and sometimes mount the pavement. It's particularly dodgy as fuck during rush hour.

That poor woman


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2017)

It's in the Guardian now. The stock photo in their article gives you a better idea of where it happened. Not at the foreground, but by the Ladbrokes.

Woman dies after being run over four times in south London


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

T & P said:


> That picture also fails to tell where it took place. That's just the coppers blocking traffic from turning right. The dreadful police tent that gets erected in such incidents was right outside the Ladbrokes. So kind of opposite Station Rise, but actually at the beginning of Christchurch Rd. and right on the pedestrian crossing.
> 
> It is a tight turn yet one allowing two lanes of traffic in the same direction over a narrow bend. I've seen countless heavy vehicles kiss the edge of the kerb while turning, and sometimes mount the pavement. It's particularly dodgy as fuck during rush hour.
> 
> That poor woman


I've crossed that junction many a time and always feel uncomfortable.  Cars seem to cone from every angle.


----------



## Smick (Dec 12, 2017)

editor said:


> I've crossed that junction many a time and always feel uncomfortable.  Cars seem to cone from every angle.


And for drivers, you are coming from one or two lanes into three and the road splits immediately once you get through the light. Add a bus stop and it’s shocking design. I don’t like driving it.

But worse than the design are the drivers. As it’s one-way, on a hill and people are taking off from a start, people seem to floor their cars and get up to the speed limit in as short a distance possible. It’s a TFL route so the speed limit is 30 and not 20. People are doing 35 by the time they reach Probyn Road, just to reach the queue at Roupell more quickly.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 12, 2017)

I thought it was the crossing on Thurlow. This is exactly where a friend of mine was hit by a bus a few years ago. She went under the wheel but somehow managed to be alive. Broke her back and was in a wheelchair for 6 months though.

They still haven’t tracked this poor women’s family...it’s totally fucked up.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 12, 2017)

This is horrendous. I cycled past as paramedics and cops were on scene but had no idea what had happened or the seriousness of it. I was running late yesterday because of the a shitty weather and normally would be going through about 6:45ish. Potentially would have caught this on my helmet cam.

The whole junction is horrible - vehicles coming around that corner often speed up to beat the light change or just jump the red anyway. 

The poor woman and her family. 

Hope that the drivers are found.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

An event for Tulse Hillians:


----------



## Maharani (Dec 12, 2017)

How do we know there were 4 vehicles involved?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2017)

Maharani said:


> How do we know there were 4 vehicles involved?



From the cop's release


----------



## Maharani (Dec 12, 2017)

Forensics of course.


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2017)

It's likely witnesses might have also told police they saw four vehicles involved. And of course, the incident would have almost certainly been caught on camera.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

T & P said:


> It's likely witnesses might have also told police they saw four vehicles involved. And of course, the incident would have almost certainly been caught on camera.


Sharp enough to catch the fucking bastards who run her over, I hope.

Is there any kind of community action coming up? A short blockade of the road with banners might do a good job of drawing attention to the ongoing dangers of the junction and  reminding drivers to slow the fuck down.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2017)

There's a cameraman and reporter out there now.....just wrapping up by the looks of it.....


----------



## Smick (Dec 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Sharp enough to catch the fucking bastards who run her over, I hope.
> 
> Is there any kind of community action coming up? A short blockade of the road with banners might do a good job of drawing attention to the ongoing dangers of the junction and  reminding drivers to slow the fuck down.


There are hundreds of thousands of vehicles every day. I think the only thing is to have police speed checks. Someone with a hairdryer speed gun on a regular basis.


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2017)

There have long been plans to redesign the road layout and get rid of the one-way system. I think they had recently been pre-approved with a view of completing them by 2020. It can’t come quickly enough...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 12, 2017)

I've had a leaflet through recently about the main South Circular junction. The website is so bad I can't find anything on it perhaps others can. They're hoping to start work on the gyratory in 2020 with a view of completion in 2021 . Perhaps the tragic events on Monday will move this along.

The accident was featured on the TV tonight. I'm sure the atrocious weather played some part in it but it's still very shocking.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2017)

It wasn't atrocious weather. It was cold, and it was snowing/sleet/raining. It wasn't even icy. It wasn't great conditions, but hardly atrocious.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I've had a leaflet through recently about the main South Circular junction. The website is so bad I can't find anything on it perhaps others can. They're hoping to start work on the gyratory in 2020 with a view of completion in 2021 . Perhaps the tragic events on Monday will move this along.
> 
> The accident was featured on the TV tonight. I'm sure the atrocious weather played some part in it but it's still very shocking.


As posted earlier, this is the general plan:

 

The junctions will need careful design to avoid conflicting movements. In all cases, traffic speed should be minimised. It certainly reduces the number of turns and lane changes that S.Circular traffic has to make, which will help a lot. My experience of driving the gyratory is nearly always one of pure terror as you have to get across 3-4 lanes of fast-moving traffic.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It wasn't atrocious weather. It was cold, and it was snowing/sleet/raining. It wasn't even icy. It wasn't great conditions, but hardly atrocious.


And if it was "atrocious", all the more reason for drivers to slow right down and exercise more caution.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 13, 2017)

So very sad.

I stopped cycling when I moved to the area and it takes a lot to stop me doing the things I enjoy. 

I drive all around London and I find this free for all  gyratory scary even after all these years


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2017)

i've done the gyratory on a pushbike often enough, and if there is one place in the world to be as assertive as possible, this is it. I mean, _really_ assertive.

IME it's the worst when you're travelling on Christchurch Road from Brixton Hill and enter the gyratory. Aside from the high speeds by all road users, the pronounced downhill slope and the very tight turn to enter the gyratory, as soon as you do so you have all traffic on your lane trying to join the right lane, and all the traffic on the right hand lane trying to join the left lane so they can turn into Tulse Hill towards Brixton. It's a free for all where nobody gives priority or even seems clear if anyone has priority.

Having said that, going uphill from Tulse Hill station is no picnic either, as one has reduced speed vs the speeding cars, and in particular if you need to take the right hand lane instead of going straight.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2017)

I pity the poor 201 bus driver who has to carve across all three lanes from an uphill standing start.


----------



## Smick (Dec 14, 2017)

T & P said:


> i've done the gyratory on a pushbike often enough, and if there is one place in the world to be as assertive as possible, this is it. I mean, _really_ assertive.
> 
> IME it's the worst when you're travelling on Christchurch Road from Brixton Hill and enter the gyratory. Aside from the high speeds by all road users, the pronounced downhill slope and the very tight turn to enter the gyratory, as soon as you do so you have all traffic on your lane trying to join the right lane, and all the traffic on the right hand lane trying to join the left lane so they can turn into Tulse Hill towards Brixton. It's a free for all where nobody gives priority or even seems clear if anyone has priority.
> 
> Having said that, going uphill from Tulse Hill station is no picnic either, as one has reduced speed vs the speeding cars, and in particular if you need to take the right hand lane instead of going straight.



When I have cycled that way, I’ve just got off the bike and used the zebra crossings.


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2017)

Apparently two of the four drivers have now been found by the police:

Two drivers traced in fatal hit-and-run

The fact that they're appealing for dashcam footage from anyone in the area at the time sounds to me as if they do not have any existing CCTV footage that shows the number plates of the other two vehicles.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 15, 2017)

I hope they burn the fuckers...how could they live with themselves in the first place is what I can’t fathom. Terrible if there’s no proper cctv footage either. They seem to have great footage for smaller offences. The cctv there should be top notch.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 15, 2017)

T & P said:


> Apparently two of the four drivers have now been found by the police:
> 
> Two drivers traced in fatal hit-and-run
> 
> The fact that they're appealing for dashcam footage from anyone in the area at the time sounds to me as if they do not have any existing CCTV footage that shows the number plates of the other two vehicles.



They have just shown the cctv images on the bbc and they are fucking shit blurry rubbish


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They have just shown the cctv images on the bbc and they are fucking shit blurry rubbish


Hopefully the vehicles will be picked up by other cameras along the way.



> Police interviewed the 49-year-old male driver of the first lorry under caution and arrested the 52-year-old male driver of the second car on Tuesday.
> 
> He was detained on suspicion of causing death by careless driving and later released under investigation.



They're looking for drivers of a SUV and Mercedes. They must know what they did. The fucking wankers. 

Fatal hit-and-run CCTV images issued


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2017)

The CCTV footage looks to be coming from a private camera placed by the Co-Op. I'm astonished there appear to be no TFL/ local authority cameras monitoring the road at such a busy junction.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 17, 2017)

It looks like they have traced all 4 drivers. 
I went past on Friday. So sad to see the flowers on the railings.
If this is where it took place, I could quite see how it is possible for someone to end up under a lorry. Of course we don't know what happened, but vehicles come very tight round that corner, accelerating up the hill. And some pedestrians stand right on the edge of the pavement.
I was driving there that morning about 30 mins after the accident and it was dark with sleety rain, not great visibility. 
It also makes me realise that as a pedestrian wearing dark clothes as I often do, it can be difficult for drivers to see you


----------



## Maharani (Dec 17, 2017)

I’m sure the visibility might have been poor but you know as a driver when you hit something small...let alone hitting a body. To not stop and to hit/drive over a body is pure vileness. I would love to know what was going through their minds right after they hit that poor lady.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 17, 2017)

> It's likely witnesses might have also told police they saw four vehicles involved. And of course, the incident would have almost certainly been caught on camera.



_Fifth_ vehicle 'may have been involved' in Tulse Hill hit and run


----------



## Maharani (Dec 17, 2017)

Fuck. And they’re relying on dashcam footage they don’t even know if anyone has? We really need to make a stand to at least have proper, efficient cctv there. Maybe a yougov petition? I’ll look into it.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 17, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I’m sure the visibility might have been poor but you know as a driver when you hit something small...let alone hitting a body. To not stop and to hit/drive over a body is pure vileness. I would love to know what was going through their minds right after they hit that poor lady.


Absolutely Maharani.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 20, 2017)

Rip Justyna Kalandyk

Woman Hit By 4 Vehicles In Tulse Hill Fatal Hit And Run Pictured For The First Time


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2017)

This Friday:

It’s a Strummerville Xmas at the Railway Tavern, Tulse Hill, Friday 22nd Dec


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2017)

oldandjaded said:


> Rip Justyna Kalandyk
> 
> Woman Hit By 4 Vehicles In Tulse Hill Fatal Hit And Run Pictured For The First Time


That clickbaity  "Pictured For The First Time" part of the headline really strikes me as being in poor taste.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 20, 2017)

Realy? First thing I saw from the huff post this morning and being local I thought it was relevant. You have the power remove it if you think its either clickbate or offensive. It was ment as neither.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2017)

oldandjaded said:


> Realy? First thing I saw from the huff post this morning and being local I thought it was relevant. You have the power remove it if you think its either clickbate or offensive. It was ment as neither.


You've misunderstood me, sorry: I'm not criticising you at all, just the Huff Post's headline.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 20, 2017)

editor said:


> This Friday:
> 
> It’s a Strummerville Xmas at the Railway Tavern, Tulse Hill, Friday 22nd Dec


Looks fun. I might pop down.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 20, 2017)

*The Late Justyna Kalandyk:  Anyone with information or footage concerning the manner in which she was killed on the morning of Monday 11 December 2017 is asked to contact the Serious Collision Investigation Unit at Merton on 020 8543 5157 or contact via @MetCC.

Her friends and relatives are free to post tributes to her on this thread.*


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2017)

oldandjaded said:


> Rip Justyna Kalandyk
> 
> Woman Hit By 4 Vehicles In Tulse Hill Fatal Hit And Run Pictured For The First Time


According to this Daily Mail's report Polish woman killed in a 'multiple hit-and-run' is named | Daily Mail Online  all four drivers have now been tracked down.

The driver of the first vehicle that hit her- the first lorry- has been interviewed under caution, while the driver in charge of 'the second car to hit her' (so basically the last vehicle involved) has been arrested on suspicion of causing death by careless driving. The drivers of the second and third vehicles involved have spoken to the police now, but neither has been arrested. 

I don't want speculate about ongoing police investigations, though it is good to know all parties involved have now been identified and tracked down. The overriding sentiment is one of profound sorrow. What a sad, senseless loss of a life


----------



## tripadvisah (Dec 21, 2017)

T & P said:


> According to this Daily Mail's report Polish woman killed in a 'multiple hit-and-run' is named | Daily Mail Online  all four drivers have now been tracked down.
> 
> The driver of the first vehicle that hit her- the first lorry- has been interviewed under caution, while the driver in charge of 'the second car to hit her' (so basically the last vehicle involved) has been arrested on suspicion of causing death by careless driving. The drivers of the second and third vehicles involved have spoken to the police now, but neither has been arrested.
> 
> I don't want speculate about ongoing police investigations, though it is good to know all parties involved have now been identified and tracked down. The overriding sentiment is one of profound sorrow. What a sad, senseless loss of a life



I crossed the road  yesterday where it happened.  I do frequently.  Its great that people have laid (some) flowers there but it seems like not enough of an effort.  People still cross the road there like idiots and the drivers still drive like maniacs.  need a great big f'ing sign up there saying what happened.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2017)

What would 'a great big f'ing sign' say on it to stop pedestrians and drivers being idiots?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 21, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What would 'a great big f'ing sign' say on it to stop pedestrians and drivers being idiots?



Especially bearing in mind this is a location where some truck drivers don’t even stop for overly low bridges.

Alex


----------



## Maharani (Dec 21, 2017)

tripadvisah said:


> I crossed the road  yesterday where it happened.  I do frequently.  Its great that people have laid (some) flowers there but it seems like not enough of an effort.  People still cross the road there like idiots and the drivers still drive like maniacs.  need a great big f'ing sign up there saying what happened.


Or those cardboard cut-outs like they have on roadsides in France where people have been killed.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 21, 2017)

Any good recommendations for a good dentist? I want some work done on my bottom set which will need braces but not sure I trust mine for this sort of extensive work.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Especially bearing in mind this is a location where some truck drivers don’t even stop for overly low bridges.
> 
> Alex



Even tho there are height notices before and at the bridges.


----------



## Smick (Dec 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> . The overriding sentiment is one of profound sorrow. What a sad, senseless loss of a life


Such a beautiful girl. And so young as well. Regardless of who they arrest or track down, it won’t bring her back.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone. Does anyone know if any local shops are open today?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 25, 2017)

All of the local Indian run shops are open.


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2017)

Had a cracking night in the Railway last night: I got roped into DJing and the crowd were blooming wild.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 25, 2017)

editor said:


> Had a cracking night in the Railway last night: I got roped into DJing and the crowd were blooming wild.



We must have just missed you - we were there till about 7:30pm singing carols.  Always such a lovely atmosphere.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2017)

This is going to be one hell of a gig!

Brixton legends Shame play a homecoming gig at the Railway Tavern, Sat 30th Dec


----------



## Maharani (Dec 29, 2017)

Does anyone know of a local vacuum repair person or shop? According to google the nearest one is Fulham.


----------



## Smick (Dec 29, 2017)

There is something major going on on Kinfauns. Two armed x5s, helicopter, police with helmets, guns, battering rams, an unmarked car.

I went to put the recycling out and got a major shock.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 29, 2017)

Heard helicopters


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 29, 2017)

oh blimey well that explains a few weird things this evening.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2017)

Top night last night!
















In photos: Shame rock the Railway Tavern, Tulse Hill in pre-NYE mash-up, Sat 30th Dec 2017


----------



## Maharani (Jan 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Top night last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics. I was in the Queen’s Head with the Sisters of Reggae. Was rammed too with an excellent vibe.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 1, 2018)

Facebook post reporting a fatal stabbing in Tulse Hill.   Great start to the new year.   Passers by reporting it.


----------



## Smick (Jan 1, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Facebook post reporting a fatal stabbing in Tulse Hill.   Great start to the new year.   Passers by reporting it.
> 
> View attachment 124339


It looks a bit quiet for a murder. I’d expect lots of police there, although the tent is ominous. Hopefully it’s something less serious than a fatal stabbing.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 1, 2018)

Smick said:


> It looks a bit quiet for a murder. I’d expect lots of police there, although the tent is ominous. Hopefully it’s something less serious than a fatal stabbing.



Road was shut and being guarded by several coppers when I was on my way home at 6am, plus buses were on diversion so fairly serious.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 1, 2018)

A 17-year old child was stabbbed to death last night a relatively short distance from the spot where Justyna Kalandyk was kliied on 11 December 2017.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh god. Awful.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2018)

Some poor family nearby is torn apart.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 1, 2018)

Not only Tulse Hill either.  Four young people stabbed to death yesterday.

Tulse Hill.  17 yr old
West Ham. 20 yr old
Enfield.  18 yr old
Old Street.  20 yr old.  

This is terrible.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 1, 2018)

Four young men killed in London new year stabbings


----------



## Smick (Jan 1, 2018)

17. Just a kid. For fuck’s sake.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 1, 2018)

I hope there’s a working fucking camera around there


----------



## T & P (Jan 3, 2018)

On my way to the Co-Op this evening I saw the shrine of flowers and notes left at the scene of the murder. It included a photograph of the victim. Just a young, fresh faced 17 y.o. boy with his whole life ahead of him.

Barely 5 metres away from that spot, the flowers left at the location of last month’s still unresolved fatal quadruple hit-and-run still stood at the scene. A most poignant and sad short walk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 3, 2018)

> On my way to the Co-Op this evening I saw the shrine of flowers and notes left at the scene of the murder. It included a photograph of the victim. Just a young, fresh faced 17 y.o. boy with his whole life ahead of him.










*I think this is what is being referred to.*​


----------



## Maharani (Jan 4, 2018)

Just a baby really. So bloody sad.


----------



## Smick (Jan 4, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Just a baby really. So bloody sad.


Born in 2001. I can’t get over that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2018)

The kid was running as well.....chased down and killed. Such a shame.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 7, 2018)

Did anyone else watch Hard Sun on BBC 1 last night? Robson Road made an appearance.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2018)

So Leigham Vale is closed again (from just before the bridge from the TH end).  The letter said for resurfacing but a neighbour said that there is an old pipe that's been left down there that they need to remove, so they're digging up to do that.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 7, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> So Leigham Vale is closed again (from just before the bridge from the TH end).  The letter said for resurfacing but a neighbour said that there is an old pipe that's been left down there that they need to remove, so they're digging up to do that.


I saw a sign when I drove back from streatham earlier this week...pain in the ass. Does the letter say how long for?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2018)

Maharani said:


> I saw a sign when I drove back from streatham earlier this week...pain in the ass. Does the letter say how long for?



2 weeks


----------



## Smick (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am on my way home from the Tulse Hill Hotel, who were playing great background music and I had quite a few pints. This might be the drink talking, but I am upset.

On my way back, I passed the site of the muder of young Kyall Parnell. Already the flowers are beginning to wilt, the written messages fading, the teddy is covered in exhaust soot from the road. He is already becoming something of the past, although I am sure there are many for whom his death will be a wound until the day they die.

What's really pissing me off is that I am also a member of 'Brockwell Tranquility' on facebook. About not letting Lambeth host a festival in Brockwell. I love Brockwell and don't want to see a festival of that scale in there and have the parkrun disrupted but Brockwell Tranquility has 833 members, public meetings are being organised. Posters. Letters to elected representatives. Solicitors. Collections. It's every other message on Facebook.

A 17 year old boy has been stabbed to death on our streets and already his memory is fading.

I don't mind that people want to protect our park, I love our park, and I am the first to admit that I have done nothing about Kyall Parnell. But a young boy is slain on our streets and he's just gone. We've got it all wrong. We should be demanding answers, asking questions about how we can allow a culture to develop where this could happen. Not about a festival.

I am 41 years old and when I was 17 years old my thoughts were around girls, getting out at the weekend, which offy might serve me, clothes, school. Even though we're 25 years down the road, and I grew up in an entirely different situation to here, I am sure Kyall dreamt of what I dreamt at that age.

I am sure there is also a poor mother whose son will be locked up for this and she will carry that burden until she dies. And her stupid fucking son who after a few years will realise that while he has been the one who was the aggressor, he slashed a big fucking hole in his own life as well. He murders someone at 17 and all of a sudden he's 40 and still having to address his family across a table while being monitored. Toss him out onto the streets at 45 and see how he gets on.

I don't know what we can do, how we can prevent it happening again, how we could have prevented it. But surely we should be more exercised by the murder of a young boy on our streets than a festival damaging the grass. There is a police meeting in Chatsworth Way on 22nd Jan and I am going to go along and see what they have to say.

I am sorry to highlight Brockwell Tranquility, it could be any groundswell of public opinion. Electric cars, vegetarianism, Brexit, Donald Trump. But there was a beautiful boy killed at the bottom of my road and he is being forgotten.

In vino veritas.


----------



## Smick (Jan 13, 2018)

The sober me wouldn’t have written the above, but I think the point stands so I am not going to take it down.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 13, 2018)

Smick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am on my way home from the Tulse Hill Hotel, who were playing great background music and I had quite a few pints. ...


The mood there must have been particularly sober following the recent violent death of the *Late Justyna Kalandyk* - based on the reports, their staff and management may well have been the last people to whom she spoke before her tragic death.




The Late Justyna Kalandyk: Anyone with information or footage concerning the manner in which she was killed on the morning of Monday 11 December 2017 is asked to contact the Serious Collision Investigation Unit at Merton on 020 8543 5157 or contact via @MetCC.

Her friends and relatives are free to post tributes to her on this thread.​


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 13, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> A 17-year old child was stabbbed to death last night a relatively short distance from the spot where Justyna Kalandyk was kliied on 11 December 2017.





Smick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am on my way home from the Tulse Hill Hotel, who were playing great background music and I had quite a few pints. This might be the drink talking, but I am upset.
> 
> ...


This is 17-year old Kyall Parnell from Thornton Heath, a former Dunraven school pupil, who  was stabbed to death Norwood Road near the junction with Station Rise at around 10.43pm on 31 December 2017 Year''s Eve ...





... he was pronounced dead at the scene at 11.38pm. A post-mortem gave the preliminary cause of death as a stab wound to the heart.

Following his death, his mother Katrina paid tribute to her “amazing” son, who had recently enrolled on a bricklaying apprenticeship.

She said: “He was loved. This shouldn’t have happened. These boys need to stop doing what they’re doing.

“My boy was amazing, he was smart. He had potential to go places. They would be calling me and telling me he was the smartest boy in the class.

“He needed to be doing active things. He was good boy. These young boys need to stop and think, they need to look after each other. This is someone’s life.”

Kyall’s grandmother Maida Grant, 67, also called to an end for the bloodshed.

Speaking from her home, half a mile from where her grandson died, she told the Evening Standard:

“This is happening too much. Every day if there is an argument, a knife is always involved. If they don’t get a response they want, they still draw a knife. “It’s as if life is cheap and they don’t think of the consequences.”

Ms Grant added: “His mother was the last person that he spoke to. He told her he was going to a party. He was loving, he always liked hugs. Christmas Eve was the last time I saw him.

On 10 January 2018, at Southwark Coroner’s Court, it was revealed that the 16-year-old boy who stabbed Kyall Parnell to death may not be charged with murder because he "acted in self-defence", police have said.

Police said Kyall was himself armed with a knife and had behaved “very aggressively” towards his attacker, chasing him through the south London district.

Detective Inspector Ian Titterrell, from the Metropolitan Police's Homicide and Major Crime Command, told the court Kyall was with a group of friends on a bus when another group including the unnamed 16-year-old boarded.

"As those three males walked up to the top deck where Kyall and his friends were sitting, there was immediately a confrontation,” he added.

"The three males who had just got on at Tulse Hill got off the bus and they were pursued by Kyall and his friends, with two of the males seeking refuge in a convenience store.

"Witnesses had seen the chasing group in possession of knives and Kyall is seen in very clear CCTV on the route 68 bus to approach an individual in a very aggressive manner with his hand placed towards his left hip area - there was a suggestion of something glinting.

"A knife was found on Kyall afterwards. The male, fearing for his safety, has stabbed Kyall once in the chest. This stab wound pierced the heart and it's that that led to his death.”

DI Titterrell said that during the confrontation, Kyall’s friends told him to “stab him, finish him off”, which the younger boy claimed caused him to take out a knife from his bag before plunging it into the victim in an attempt to protect himself.

The 16-year-old, who was arrested and bailed, told police he had been stabbed before in attacks involving Kyall, from Thornton Heath in south London.

DI Titterrell said the Tulse Hill investigation was ongoing but at this stage the Crown Prosecution Service had indicated that it would not charge the attacker with a homicide offence because of the “real issue” of self-defence.

The inquest was opened and adjourned to a date to be fixed.

Anyone who witnessed this incident or has information should call the incident room on 020 8721 4005 or contact via Twitter @MetCC​
To remain anonymous, call the independent charity Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111 or online at crimestoppers-uk.org.​


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2018)

Smick said:


> The sober me wouldn’t have written the above, but I think the point stands so I am not going to take it down.



I suspect the lives of a lot of the people behind the Brockwell Tranquility 'movement' aren't especially affected by the social issues that lead to young men killing each other on our streets.


----------



## Smick (Jan 14, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I suspect the lives of a lot of the people behind the Brockwell Tranquility 'movement' aren't especially affected by the social issues that lead to young men killing each other on our streets.


I’m not either, but I see the absolute horror. 

Even with GarveyLives ’ article above, suggesting that Kyall Parnell was the aggressor, it’s still fucking awful and he didn’t deserve to die. So many people are thinking that it’s just black kids doing what black kids do, but if you’re in the position where you’re carrying a knife, society has failed you.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2018)

Smick said:


> I’m not either, but I see the absolute horror.
> 
> Even with GarveyLives ’ article above, suggesting that Kyall Parnell was the aggressor, it’s still fucking awful and he didn’t deserve to die. So many people are thinking that it’s just black kids doing what black kids do, but if you’re in the position where you’re carrying a knife, society has failed you.



Well, I think your original point still stands. There are people willing to get up and make a noise because a music festival might result in someone taking a piss in their garden, while a kid dying on their doorstep is just something terrible in the news and a pile of flowers on the street.

...and that doesn't add up.

You're also right that it isn't just black kids doing what black kids do. It's frightened and disillusioned kids doing what frightened and disillusioned kids do. black kids are not born murderers.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 21, 2018)

Sorry bit repetitive but where’s the best pizza TA pref on deliveroo round here?

ETA: proper thin crust, Italian pizza not that stodgy shite.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2018)

Pizza Volare and Pomodoro both good. I generally use Hungry House so not sure if they’re on Deliveroo.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 21, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Pizza Volare and Pomodoro both good. I generally use Hungry House so not sure if they’re on Deliveroo.


Thanks. I ordered on deliveroo for the first time recently and got a pizza express pizza which was basically uncooked so I complained and they credited me. I don’t like deliveroo cos you can’t add any changes/comments. I’ll try those places though. Ta.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 21, 2018)

Lovely pizza from Volaire, thanks colacubes


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 22, 2018)

Pizza look no further than

Addome Pizzeria & Trattoria

If its good enough for the italian embassy then its good enough for me.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2018)

oldandjaded said:


> Pizza look no further than
> 
> Addome Pizzeria & Trattoria
> 
> If its good enough for the italian embassy then its good enough for me.


I became rather fascinated by the delightfully pointless way your mouse can make the social media balloons at the top of the web page move around to no particular purpose.  
The menu looks interesting although they're certainly not particularly cheap.  I fancy giving them a go if I'm in the area.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2018)

Addome are absolutely lovely people.  I haven't been there in ages but we took my Dad for his 70th a few years ago and went once or twice apart from that for special occasions and they were simply lovely to us.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 22, 2018)

editor said:


> I became rather fascinated by the delightfully pointless way your mouse can make the social media balloons at the top of the web page move around to no particular purpose.
> The menu looks interesting although they're certainly not particularly cheap.  I fancy giving them a go if I'm in the area.



Once again I have absolutely no idea what you are going on about. I used to make balloons from bubblegum, I used to make animals from balloons, (I had instructions for that), but how my mouse makes a balloon is beyond me.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2018)

oldandjaded said:


> Once again I have absolutely no idea what you are going on about. I used to make balloons from bubblegum, I used to make animals from balloons, (I had instructions for that), but how my mouse makes a balloon is beyond me.


Look at the website you linked to. Five red 'ballons' with links to social media appear under the menu. Hover your mouse over those graphics.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 22, 2018)

Sorry I think you must have checked the balloon box in a menu somewhere. Does anyone else funky balloons?

I'm upset I don't get to see funky balloons. 

Edit- mobile no and another work pc no.


----------



## Smick (Jan 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Look at the website you linked to. Five red 'ballons' with links to social media appear under the menu. Hover your mouse over those graphics.


Yeah, I saw what you meant. I spent a few minutes moving the mouse back and forth after you said that. It is easy to get the balloon you want if you put your mouse up there, but they move about a bit. I quite the look of it. I don't think it's on the mobile website though.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2018)

Smick said:


> Yeah, I saw what you meant. I spent a few minutes moving the mouse back and forth after you said that. It is easy to get the balloon you want if you put your mouse up there, but they move about a bit. I quite the look of it. I don't think it's on the mobile website though.


I'm easily amused today.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 22, 2018)

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am on my way home from the Tulse Hill Hotel, who were playing great background music and I had quite a few pints. This might be the drink talking, but I am upset.
> 
> ...





> The sober me wouldn’t have written the above, but I think the point stands so I am not going to take it down.


I would like to thank you for your comments and the spirit in which they were offered.

This thread is now 252 pages long.  Similar threads exist in relation to nearby local areas including West Norwood, Thornton Heath, Penge and Croydon.

When you read those threads (and this one) what makes you think that the people who live in those areas _and_ post on these forums have any concern at all about the issues to which you draw attention?  Do really you think that they have the slightest interest at all in these issues, other than to the extent to which they might be inconvenienced by by resulting traffic closures or diversions or the appearance of police 'appeal for witness' boards?  If so, please share with us whatever it is that you see on those threads or, more pertinently this one, which leads you to that conclusion.


----------



## TrainInVain (Jan 23, 2018)

I’ve just caught up on the posts since mid November and it seems to be dominated by murders, hit and runs, pedestrians hating cyclists, cyclists hating motorists, poor water works, poorly attended curry nights (a shame, you should definitely do another one) and, worst of all, poor internet.


I think Station Rise looks nicer than it used to?


----------



## Smick (Jan 24, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> I would like to thank you for your comments and the spirit in which they were offered.
> 
> This thread is now 252 pages long.  Similar threads exist in relation to nearby local areas including West Norwood, Thornton Heath, Penge and Croydon.
> 
> When you read those threads (and this one) what makes you think that the people who live in those areas _and_ post on these forums have any concern at all about the issues to which you draw attention?  Do really you think that they have the slightest interest at all in these issues, other than to the extent to which they might be inconvenienced by by resulting traffic closures or diversions or the appearance of police 'appeal for witness' boards?  If so, please share with us whatever it is that you see on those threads or, more pertinently this one, which leads you to that conclusion.


No.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 24, 2018)

Might the lack of proper discussion of these issues on this thread be because this thread is generally for chitter chatter and gossip and it's a sudden gear change to discuss very serious crime when you've just been nattering about pizza/the local pub, or whatever. I wonder if it might be an idea to start a serious crime thread, where these issues could be discussed properly?


----------



## TrainInVain (Jan 25, 2018)

Swapping tips, sharing strategies, etc


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2018)

TrainInVain said:


> I think Station Rise looks nicer than it used to?


Me too but those unprotected flower beds look like they'll either get stomped on, vandalised or run over by the cars that wedge into that tiny street.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 25, 2018)

Meet 82 year-old local resident, Catherine Smith …
​


Spoiler: Graphic image












...  on Thursday 27 July 2017, she was out in her mobility scooter walking her dog in Palace Road Nature Gardens before she left the gardens and headed home to Lydhurst Avenue, arriving at about 13:00hrs.

A young woman was sitting on a wall outside her property.  She approached Catherine Smith and said "where's Tracey" before repeatedly asking for money.  Catherine Smith said she did not know a Tracey. The suspect then asked Catherine Smith if she could use her toilet, and Catherine Smith  said no. As she tried to close the door to her home, the suspect forced the door open causing Catherine Smith to fall backwards and hit her head.

There was a struggle and the suspect proceeded to punch Catherine Smith numerous times. The suspect then grabbed the Catherine Smith's dog lead, wrapped it round her neck and started to strangle her before making off in an unknown direction.

Catherine Smith called for help and witnesses rushed to her aid, saw her covered in blood and called the police.

Catherine Smith was taken to a west London hospital with serious injuries. She has since been discharged.

The suspect is described as a black female, about 5ft 5ins, of slim build, with slick-backed black hair. She was wearing a khaki coloured coat with a zip, multi-coloured trainers and tights.



Spoiler: graphic image











To pass on information completely anonymously or to qualify for the reward, contact the charity Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111 or online at www.crimestoppers-uk.org.​
Alternatively, anyone with information or any witnesses can also contact Lambeth CID on 07785774447, 101 or Tweet @MetCC.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> *<snip>*


Use a normal font please and put graphic images behind spoiler tags, like the FAQ requests. You will receive a warning if you keep on doing this as it's not fair on other users. I've edited your post.

Oh and I hope the scumbag responsible for inflicting violence on this poor woman gets caught swiftly.


----------



## TrainInVain (Jan 27, 2018)

Does anyone ‘in the know’ have any news on the White Hart?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 27, 2018)

There are people renting upstairs. That's about it.


----------



## Smick (Feb 2, 2018)

Has the phone box outside IRA Court gone up recently? I think it’s new, but thought that phone boxes are a thing of the past.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 2, 2018)

Smick said:


> Has the phone box outside IRA Court gone up recently? I think it’s new, but thought that phone boxes are a thing of the past.



It's probably one of these:

BT planning smart units around Brixton that will be able to snoop on mobile browsing history and target advertising

There's been a few of them around the area.  All a bit dodgy if you ask me.


----------



## Smick (Feb 2, 2018)

colacubes said:


> It's probably one of these:
> 
> BT planning smart units around Brixton that will be able to snoop on mobile browsing history and target advertising
> 
> There's been a few of them around the area.  All a bit dodgy if you ask me.


This isn't a BT one. But they have probably to put it up, claiming a phone box is in the public interest, to enable them to stick adverts on three sides of it and host some form of wifi or mobile booster which they can monetise.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2018)

A new small beauty parlour opened by the bus stop to camberwell (68,468) and next to the coffee shop Creative Aroma ...they do threading and mani/pedis, waxing...loads of stuff. Really nice lady running it. Thought I’d post as she’s a bit hidden away behind the scaffolding and there isn’t a shop sign yet. Reasonably priced too.

The hairdressers next to coop will remain a hairdressers but slightly modernised.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 7, 2018)

There's no room for modern hair around here....


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2018)

Modern air


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 7, 2018)

We don't want modern nuffink....


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 7, 2018)

Totally misread mani/pedi waxing.  Move along nothing but dyslexia in my eyes.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 8, 2018)

oldandjaded said:


> Totally misread mani/pedi waxing.  Move along nothing but dyslexia in my eyes.


Pray, do tell...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 8, 2018)

Well, well, well...


----------



## Maharani (Feb 8, 2018)

I’m glad...it doesn’t look like Tesco will be moving in...think that would have been a done deal by now.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Well, well, well...
> View attachment 127016


Have you got a link for that? I'll give it a plug on Buzz because if it doesn't sell, it's going to be luxury flats ahoy. Crazy price, mind.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Have you got a link for that? I'll give it a plug on Buzz because if it doesn't sell, it's going to be luxury flats ahoy. Crazy price, mind.


I’ve asked the agent. I’ll post it here when she sends it over.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Have you got a link for that? I'll give it a plug on Buzz because if it doesn't sell, it's going to be luxury flats ahoy. Crazy price, mind.



'O2 Tulse Hill', just what the area needs with luxury hotel attached....


----------



## Maharani (Feb 9, 2018)

Savills UK | White Hart | Leisure | To Buy


----------



## Smick (Feb 11, 2018)

How could anyone make money in a pub if they have paid £2.5m for it? On a 30 year loan the repayment would be at least £10k per month. And, based on the Crown and Sceptre, rates would be the same again. So £20k per month before you pay a penny in wages, insurance or take a penny for yourself. Probably £30k a month will be paid out. If you’be got a markup of £1.50 a drink, and I’m not sure if that is realistic, that’s 20,000 drinks a month to break even.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2018)

Rateable value only £31k so ~£1,300/month in rates.
*checks VOA*

C&S is rated at £115k! That's outrageous.

EDIT: Although it is a much larger building. On reflection, it's probably quite proportional.


----------



## Smick (Feb 12, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Rateable value only £31k so ~£1,300/month in rates.
> *checks VOA*
> 
> C&S is rated at £115k! That's outrageous.


Thanks Crispy. I obviously have absolutely no idea what I am talking about, but surely the asking price of £2.5m makes it prohibitively expensive to buy, get up to standard after being empty for a while, and then run as a pub. It is being priced like that so it makes no commercial sense to buy as a pub, gets no bidders, is rezoned as a result and will then realise that price when it is sold for flats.

Should we start writing to Chuka and councillors to request it not be rezoned?


----------



## Twattor (Feb 12, 2018)

Smick said:


> Thanks Crispy. I obviously have absolutely no idea what I am talking about, but surely the asking price of £2.5m makes it prohibitively expensive to buy, get up to standard after being empty for a while, and then run as a pub. It is being priced like that so it makes no commercial sense to buy as a pub, gets no bidders, is rezoned as a result and will then realise that price when it is sold for flats.


I can't see how it would make that money as flats.  The brochure says the footprint is 0.005Ha, or 50 square meters.  In a three storey building you wouldn't get three one-bed flats in that space. The sales values wouldn't cover the purchase price alone before you even start to think about the development costs on top.

There must be a mistake in the valuation.


----------



## Smick (Feb 13, 2018)

Twattor said:


> I can't see how it would make that money as flats.  The brochure says the footprint is 0.005Ha, or 50 square meters.  In a three storey building you wouldn't get three one-bed flats in that space. The sales values wouldn't cover the purchase price alone before you even start to think about the development costs on top.
> 
> There must be a mistake in the valuation.



Or the square footage. Having been in it, we all know that if the downstairs is repeated twice above it, that you could get at least a two bed flat on every storey. 

I’ll be throwing in a few objections to any planning permission or rezoning on the grounds of parking, traffic, loss of community asset.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 13, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Rateable value only £31k so ~£1,300/month in rates.
> *checks VOA*
> 
> C&S is rated at £115k! That's outrageous.
> ...



The rateable value is not the amount you pay. There is a multiplier. Actual amount will be less


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2018)

alcopop said:


> The rateable value is not the amount you pay. There is a multiplier. Actual amount will be less


I know


----------



## Twattor (Feb 13, 2018)

Smick said:


> Or the square footage. Having been in it, we all know that if the downstairs is repeated twice above it, that you could get at least a two bed flat on every storey.



I doubt it.  Space standards will prevent that level of occupancy.  Minimum permitted area for a conversion 1 bed is 45m; the ground floor unit will lose a few meters for the staircase to first floor, and first floor will lose probably 10 metres for the staircase coming through to serve second floor. At best you'd get three studios, and if an additional storey was permitted maybe an extra unit or a couple of 2-3 beds.  Cost of converting would be £250-400k plus fees/interest etc, so you'd need to sell for £3m before you broke even.  I can't see a studio going for £1m in Tulse Hill.

I can't see what they are trying to achieve in marketing it at this value.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2018)

Twattor said:


> I can't see what they are trying to achieve in marketing it at this value.


"After being on the market as a public house for some time without a buyer, ongoing operation was deemed unviable, therefore this planning application proposes that the Use Class be changed to C3-Residential"


----------



## Twattor (Feb 13, 2018)

Crispy said:


> "After being on the market as a public house for some time without a buyer, ongoing operation was deemed unviable, therefore this planning application proposes that the Use Class be changed to C3-Residential"


again i'm not sure about that - they would get permitted development these days anyway.  Even so, my estimates above were based on full resi conversion, not retaining ground floor as A3.   

Just looking at the advert again it appears they have changed it to POA, which i'll take as an admission that their initial figure was vastly over-ambitious.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 13, 2018)

Crispy said:


> I know


So it won’t be £1,300 a month in rates then surely?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2018)

alcopop said:


> So it won’t be £1,300 a month in rates then surely?


£31,000 x 0.479 ÷ 12 = £1,237.42 per month

EDIT: Corrected slightly by ricbake. it's closer to 1200


----------



## ricbake (Feb 13, 2018)

£31,000 x .479 = £14,849 / 12 = £1,237.42 per month


----------



## ricbake (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## alcopop (Feb 13, 2018)

Crispy said:


> £31,000 x 0.479 ÷ 12 = £1,237.42 per month
> 
> EDIT: Corrected slightly by ricbake. it's closer to 1200


Sorry my mistake I was thinking of weeks or something


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 14, 2018)

nick said:


> *A murder investigation has been launched following the fatal stabbing of a man in Brixton.*
> Police were called at around 20:45hrs on Tuesday, 14 February to reports of a stabbing in Hillside Road, SW2.
> Officers attended with the London Ambulance Service and found a 51-year-old man suffering from stab injuries. He was pronounced dead at the scene.
> Next of kin have been informed but formal identification awaits.
> ...



A 'fight'?


GypsyWings said:


> Does anyone know if the stabbing victim has been named?



Tulse Hill resident *Gary Heaven*, 51, was stabbed to death in front of his new girlfriend on Valentine's Day 2017.

The couple were walking their dog in Hillside Road, Streatham, when they were approached by a man armed with a knife at around 8.45pm.

During a struggle Mr Heaven, suffered _a fatal stab wound to the neck and a stab wound to the back of his left arm_. He was pronounced dead at the scene at 9.31pm.

On 16 February 2017,  38-year old *Chi-Wah Cheung*, of no fixed address, was charged with murder.

*Cheung* went on trial at Woolwich Crown Court on 21 August 2017. He was convicted of murder on 31 August and on 1 September 2017 was sentenced to life imprisonment with a minimum of 28 years before parole.  *Cheung* was also found guilty of possession of an offensive weapon. He was sentenced to four years' imprisonment, to run concurrently.

The court heard Mr Heaven's new girlfriend Jamie Gavin had previously been in a relationship with *Cheung* for about nine years until they split up 2015.  *Cheung*, who had a history of violence, did not accept the break-up and behaved aggressively after discovering she was dating Mr Heaven.  On the day of the attack he called Miss Gavin to say he wanted to come and collect some letters and continued calling throughout the day despite her saying she was not interested.

He armed himself with a kitchen knife and confronted the couple in the street after seeing them holding hands.





*Cheung* (above) called your fellow local Tulse Hill resident Mr Heaven a 'black bastard' and a 'mug' and attacked him while defenceless Mr Heaven tried to fend him off with a dog lead. During the struggle on the pavement as your fellow local resident Mr Heaven tried to protect himself, *Cheung* then started raining blows down onto Mr Heaven who was stabbed twice; one to the back of the left arm and the fatal injury to the right side of his neck. *Cheung* shouted 'F*cking die' as he carried out the attack before fleeing towards Streatham Hill.



Winot said:


> Bang out of order.


You are perfectly correct.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 16, 2018)

Got sent this today...

Re. The recent CPZ consultation in Streatham Hill.

For those in favour of a controlled parking zone on the East side of Streatham Hill (ABCD roads, etc) please consider responding to the enclosed petition ASAP as we’ve learned the matter is being discussed today, Friday 16th Feb (contrary to the end date on petition).

ePetition - Streatham Hill CPZ East Side to Tulse Hill | Lambeth Council

Whilst the recent CPZ consultation outlined proposals for a CPZ in a specified area of Streatham Hill, supported by 52.4% of respondents, the area has subsequently been divided into four distinct zones, with some zones - those on the West side of the A23 getting a statutory consultation and likely CPZ being introduced, but those on the East side not.

The creation of zones and intro of a CPZ on the West side, will only exacerbate the already hugely problematic parking situation on the East side. Even those on the East side, who voted against a CPZ, may have responded differently had they known that the nearby roads on the other side of the A23 would get a CPZ.

I understand and wholly respect that people’s views are split over the CPZ issue.  But the fact remains that the consultation was misleading - not all the facts were outlined to residents before ‘votes’ were cast.

Let your voice be heard and please sign the petition ASAP if you feel the consultation was misleading and that the results should be reconsidered and based on the entire Streatham Hill area, as outlined in the consultation.


----------



## Twattor (Feb 16, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Got sent this today...
> 
> Re. The recent CPZ consultation in Streatham Hill.
> 
> ...


Everybody's getting a CPZ whether they like it or not if not in this batch of "consultation" then in the next - it is easy revenue for the council. For the price of a couple of signs they get a couple of hundred quid a year from any resident with a car. With e-permits, ANPR and CCTV cars they even get a saving on expensive traffic wardens. Win-win.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 16, 2018)

The CPZ has made a huge difference for traffic/parking in our street since introduction. Where there used to be cars circling every morning for parking spaces, there are now plenty of spaces free every day. shows the volume of people who were commuting into Brixton by car.


----------



## Twattor (Feb 16, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> The CPZ has made a huge difference for traffic/parking in our street since introduction. Where there used to be cars circling every morning for parking spaces, there are now plenty of spaces free every day. shows the volume of people who were commuting into Brixton by car.


Ditto. I was amazed. But I pay for off-street parking so now not only do I run the gauntlet of the private parking scum who can never see the permit, but when people park in my space I can't even park in the street. My life is spent fighting idiots.


----------



## Smick (Feb 16, 2018)

I hate parking round this way. It’s going to be worth the £135 or whatever to get rid of the commuters. If I take my kids to school, there’s someone with their indicator on, waiting for me to drive out, a couple of minutes before I go. Then, when I get back, I have to park a five minute walk away. There must be some form of van mechanic nearby also because if you name the van type, refrigerated, minibus, flatbed, tipper, tow truck, they show up outside my front window periodically. At present it’s a Vauxhall Vivaro, half way up the kerb. 

I think that there will need to be a certain number of pay and display machines, wardens enforcing the permits, new signage, roads painted, appeals staff so I don’t think it’s going to be a massive moneyspinner.


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 19, 2018)

I think the sky sports sign on the white hart really improves the look of the area. 

Does anyone know what the old hairdressers next to the coop will be?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 19, 2018)

oldandjaded said:


> I think the sky sports sign on the white hart really improves the look of the area.
> 
> Does anyone know what the old hairdressers next to the coop will be?



Maharani said it's going to be a hairdressers again.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 19, 2018)

hope it's better than the last one,  the previous owner was rude to my wife when she got her hair done just before our wedding, and also when I went for a cut about the same time, she went off on one about the amount of hairdressers for afro-textured-hair in the surrounding area  .	Although we now use that one on the corner of Norwood High Street and that slip street to the station with the Portuguese place on, and it would have to be better (and cheaper) than that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 19, 2018)

ohmyliver said:


> hope it's better than the last one,  the previous owner was rude to my wife when she got her hair done just before our wedding, and also when I went for a cut about the same time, she went off on one about the amount of hairdressers for afro-textured-hair in the surrounding area  .	Although we now use that one on the corner of Norwood High Street and that slip street to the station with the Portuguese place on, and it would have to be better (and cheaper) than that.



Cosy Hair Salon - we started to use there too.  My auntie had a lovely cut there so I took eldest daughter for her hairstyle change there and that went well too.  They're cheap compared to everywhere else and friendly and also - it seems to be consistently booked up so clearly quite popular.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 19, 2018)

oh I've just realised that I know the owner of this new salon quite well through my daughter - it's a new branch of Shout Hair in Streatham and will be called Shout House. There's a launch party on March 3rd.  ohmyliver - you may well know her too.


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 20, 2018)

I hope the new hairdressers does beard trimming then. 

So it's only Diamonds for ladies hairdressers atm.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 20, 2018)

ohmyliver said:


> hope it's better than the last one,  the previous owner was rude to my wife when she got her hair done just before our wedding, and also when I went for a cut about the same time, she went off on one about the amount of hairdressers for afro-textured-hair in the surrounding area  .	Although we now use that one on the corner of Norwood High Street and that slip street to the station with the Portuguese place on, and it would have to be better (and cheaper) than that.


She was a racist old trout. Was very unkind about people with MH issues too. Safe to say I didn’t go back in after my first interaction. But she’s dead now and the hairdressers is no more so...I recommend Jackie’s. Much older, established hairdressers and so much cheaper than Pop.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> The CPZ has made a huge difference for traffic/parking in our street since introduction. Where there used to be cars circling every morning for parking spaces, there are now plenty of spaces free every day. shows the volume of people who were commuting into Brixton by car.



Made huge difference in Loughborough Junction. As the people on the estate have parking on estate they didn't kick up a fuss about it.

It's not only cleared the roads of parked cars but also the cars "for sale" and the cars/ vehicles left there by some garages.

I don't think it was purely decision by Council to make easy money. It's also about making public space less dominated by cars.

It might also dissuade people from driving into central London and use alternative transportation. 

Loughborough Junction is special case. If the estate did not have onsite parking there would have been opposition by the car owning minority.


----------



## Smick (Feb 27, 2018)

The hairdressers beside Mr Patel is to become a halal butcher.


----------



## Smick (Mar 1, 2018)

They have published what they are going to do with the controlled parking zone. Everything to the east of Streatham Hill (ABC roads, Palace Road etc) is not going to have it introduced whereas everything to the West (Sternhold, Telford Ave etc) will have it introduced.

They are going to put in some new double yellows and loading restrictions in the East of SH which means as well as commuters from the new CPZ area moving over, we will also have some currently legal parking displaced.

Fairly shite.


----------



## nick (Mar 4, 2018)

Lost mains water at some point this evening. Was outraged until a quick google told me that some of Streatham has been without for 2 days


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2018)

nick said:


> Lost mains water at some point this evening. Was outraged until a quick google told me that some of Streatham has been without for 2 days



Large areas of South London and indeed parts of North London are out.  We seem to be the only road in the area with water at the moment.  I've filled a lot of pots and pans and the bath up.  Several local schools have confirmed they're closing tomorrow and a few more warning of the possibility.


----------



## TrainInVain (Mar 5, 2018)

Christchurch Road has had intermittent outages but nothing beyond an hour each time


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2018)

So I went into the new Halal butcher's shop.  I don't eat meat so that's not much use to me but there's a really well stocked grocery section (4 kinds of tamarind! ) with tons of spices/pulses - even a small east-Asian selection of foods.  There's some interesting stuff in the freezer too.  The young chaps working there are really friendly - had a lovely chat with them.  They have free-range eggs too and some interesting fruit/veg.  They said from next week they'll be doing frozen fresh fish too (they already have salted cod etc).


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 18, 2018)

> The hairdressers beside Mr Patel is to become a halal butcher.


The large sign above the store front says that, among that other things, foodstuffs will be on sale that is Caribbean, Asian and european.


----------



## Smick (Mar 20, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> So I went into the new Halal butcher's shop.  I don't eat meat so that's not much use to me but there's a really well stocked grocery section (4 kinds of tamarind! ) with tons of spices/pulses - even a small east-Asian selection of foods.  There's some interesting stuff in the freezer too.  The young chaps working there are really friendly - had a lovely chat with them.  They have free-range eggs too and some interesting fruit/veg.  They said from next week they'll be doing frozen fresh fish too (they already have salted cod etc).



They have done a leaflet drop round my way, advertising their opening. I must go in and pick some stuff up. It’s good to support a new local business.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 20, 2018)

Is there any dinner in the co-op yet, or are they still suffering with delivery issues?


----------



## South East Girl (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi all. Does anyone know what The Shout House next to the Co-op is going to be? Have seen there is a launch party with live music on Saturday night.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2018)

South East Girl said:


> Hi all. Does anyone know what The Shout House next to the Co-op is going to be? Have seen there is a launch party with live music on Saturday night.



It's a hairdressers.  Local mum who has already got a salon in Streatham is opening her second shop.  Party should be a good'un.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 23, 2018)

I had a sneak preview today and it's bloody gorgeous inside.  She's made a massive effort getting loads of lovely reclaimed stuff and it looks amazing.  Also it's huge!


----------



## oldandjaded (Apr 4, 2018)

Shamelessly stolen front s#it London.


----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2018)

The car dealership building opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel has received its latest tenant yet. It is now a car wash.

It's amazing how many different companies have tried their luck then moved out of that site over the years, with large periods of vacancy in between. I can only imagine the owners of the freehold are unable to easily change the use and sell the plot to a developer, or they would have done so ages ago.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 11, 2018)

T & P said:


> The car dealership building opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel has received its latest tenant yet. It is now a car wash.
> 
> It's amazing how many different companies have tried their luck then moved out of that site over the years, with large periods of vacancy in between. I can only imagine the owners of the freehold are unable to easily change the use and sell the plot to a developer, or they would have done so ages ago.


or it could be the amount they are asking for the plot is too high (seem to remember hearing somewhere he was asking £10m for it but can't remember if that's the correct figure)


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> or it could be the amount they are asking for the plot is too high (seem to remember hearing somewhere he was asking £10m for it but can't remember if that's the correct figure)


Gordon Bennett!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Went to a meeting of Lambeth for Europe tonight at the Salvation Army Hall in Norwood Road.
This was an address and Q & A by Helen Hayes MP.

A bit depressing really. HH seemed to feel that all was not lost, Kier Starmer was very focused and competent. The House of Lords were well scrutinising the Bill, but not producing radical amendments in case of upsetting the Commons.

She was of the view that a second referendum may be required and may end up happening - however she also said that there was no general appetite for an anti-Brexit view - the Lib Dems had proved that in the general election last year.

There was a range of questions from the floor. One from a die-hard anti EU Tony Benn loyalist. I couldn't hear all the questions, but a couple seemed to be from people disappointed with the Labour leaderships anti EU stance.

Helen Hayes obviously did not get drawn into condemning her own party leadership - and I actually felt a bit let down by this meeting. It was more of a Helen Hayes progress report than anything else.

There did not seem to be any attempt to link into the council elections.


----------



## nick (Apr 12, 2018)

There's a consultation at the Tulse Hill practice (Hardel rise) at 10am on Saturday 14/4 about the proposed merger with Crowndale practice - just got a text about it


----------



## CH1 (Apr 12, 2018)

This seems to go on frequently in different parts of Lambeth. Maybe the answer is to get your GP onto the CCG - then they pick on another surgery!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 16, 2018)

Two Cressingham Gardens residents standing for Green Party in Tulse Hill ward.


----------



## ringo (Apr 18, 2018)

Crispy said:


> As part of the revamped pavements all along Norwood Road, it's being replaced with a zebra crossing.
> From the technical drawings (StreetWorks - West Norwood to Tulse Hill)
> 
> View attachment 115833


Still no crossing since the removal of the island in September


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 21, 2018)

Anyone use the Station today? How's the new timetable working out?


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2018)

Train this morning left at the new time, on time, and was less busy than usual. BBC website reported lots of cancellations elsewhere on the new timetable though.


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2018)

ringo said:


> Still no crossing since the removal of the island in September


New crossing started by the looks


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 21, 2018)

ringo said:


> Train this morning left at the new time, on time, and was less busy than usual. BBC website reported lots of cancellations elsewhere on the new timetable though.



Which direction were you going?


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2018)

On time into town this morning and same back to Tulse Hill this evening. 

Sent from my SM-T825 using Tapatalk


----------



## editor (May 22, 2018)

Had one hell of a night there on Saturday! I was DJing and it was packed.



























In photos: a wild night at the Railway Tavern, Tulse Hill, Sat 19th May 2018


----------



## T & P (Jun 3, 2018)

A pair of women looking lost and confused outside KC supermarket yesterday asked me if I knew where the Tulse Hill Tavern was. I pointed across the road to the THH and said ‘that is it, or used to anyway’. I went into KC to do my shopping while they crossed the road to go into the THH. As I left the shop a couple of minutes later I saw them leaving the pub. Clearly not what they remembered/ were told about the place


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jun 4, 2018)

oldandjaded said:


> Shamelessly stolen front s#it London.



Which shamelessly stole it from my mate Leo's Facebook feed. I was with him when he took it!


----------



## Cartoon Man (Jun 4, 2018)

Here's funny: Turns out the main sewer down the middle of Station Rise is blocked up with concrete and builders' rubble from when it was resurfaced last year. So they're going to have to dig it all up again to clear it.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Cartoon Man said:


> Which shamelessly stole it from my mate Leo's Facebook feed. I was with him when he took it!


I want to shamelessly steal something now.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> I want to shamelessly steal something now.



Coop?


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 17, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet 82 year-old local resident, Catherine Smith …
> ​
> 
> 
> ...





> Use a normal font please and put graphic images behind spoiler tags, like the FAQ requests. You will receive a warning if you keep on doing this as it's not fair on other users. I've edited your post.
> 
> Oh and I hope the scumbag responsible for inflicting violence on this poor woman gets caught swiftly.



Does anyone have any update on health of local resident Catherine Smith, or the progress of the investigation into the attack on her on 27 July 2017.  Is the perpetrator still at large?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2018)

Some Tunisian fans smashed a window at the Railway in Tulse Hill when England won 

#sorelosers


----------



## alex_ (Jun 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Some Tunisian fans smashed a window at the Railway in Tulse Hill when England won
> 
> #sorelosers



Makes a nice change to the usual sort of violence after an england game

Alex


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes, some group other than England fans being fucking stupid and violent is always a 'nice change'.....


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Makes a nice change to the usual sort of violence after an england game


So a smashed up pub window is a "nice change"? What other violence occurred after the game?


----------



## alex_ (Jun 19, 2018)

editor said:


> So a smashed up pub window is a "nice change"? What other violence occurred after the game?



It’s the other set of dickheads.

Alex


----------



## discobastard (Jun 23, 2018)

Have come home this evening to a very endearing young cat hanging out on my doorstep (my neighbour has left out some food and I've added some water and biscuits).  He/she is very miaowy and is also very thin (very pointy sticky out spine).

I can't take him/her in because of my own old lady cat but this is a shout out to see if anybody is missing him/her.  Shall also post n the other forums as well as WN forum.  If anybody has any leads please let me know.. thanks.

PS am on Probyn Rd nr Tulse Hill station.

PPS he/she would also seem to possibly be deaf


----------



## MissL (Jun 23, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Have come home this evening to a very endearing young cat hanging out on my doorstep (my neighbour has left out some food and I've added some water and biscuits).  He/she is very miaowy and is also very thin (very pointy sticky out spine).
> 
> I can't take him/her in because of my own old lady cat but this is a shout out to see if anybody is missing him/her.  Shall also post n the other forums as well as WN forum.  If anybody has any leads please let me know.. thanks.
> 
> ...



Ooooo there were three cat missing posters half way down Josephine Avenue today. And one was definitely black and white. I can’t go back and look right now though.


----------



## T & P (Jun 23, 2018)

Lovely kitty!

A bit of a trek from Josephine Avenue but it wouldn't be the first time a lost feline is found miles away from home.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 23, 2018)

Brixton Hatter needs a cat


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 24, 2018)

I have two myself but any vet will be able to scan for a chip and hopefully reunited with its owner.


----------



## MissL (Jun 24, 2018)

Just had another look and definitely not the Josephine Av cat.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 25, 2018)

Has anyone taken the cat to be scanned?  Hopefully it's home and mastering over its owners.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 26, 2018)

oldandjaded said:


> Has anyone taken the cat to be scanned?  Hopefully it's home and mastering over its owners.


Cat went missing again but I am in touch with her owner and we think we may have found her behind a locked gate.  It's a waiting game.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 26, 2018)

PS  thanks all for your input and suggestions.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2018)

discobastard said:


> PS  thanks all for your input and suggestions.



My phone won't upload a picture of the poster but there's one on the tree outside the car sales yard at the Palace Road/Leigham Vale junction looking for this cat.  Same descriptionyou've given.   Tel no is 07401103118.  Her name is Poll and she's deaf and hyperthyroid so needs to get home for medicine. Friendly and fine to be picked up.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2018)

Ah dunnit!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2018)

oh - just seen your post above!  Dammit - I was all excited too!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2018)

Bill Posters is dead - 26/06/18.


----------



## Smick (Jun 27, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> My phone won't upload a picture of the poster but there's one on the tree outside the car sales yard at the Palace Road/Leigham Vale junction looking for this cat.  Same descriptionyou've given.   Tel no is 07401103118.  Her name is Poll and she's deaf and hyperthyroid so needs to get home for medicine. Friendly and fine to be picked up.


I noticed that too yesterday, further on up Palace Road. I got all excited, only to see that he had found her and her owner. 

Still, it’s great to have some element of community in this often anonymous city.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 27, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> My phone won't upload a picture of the poster but there's one on the tree outside the car sales yard at the Palace Road/Leigham Vale junction looking for this cat.  Same descriptionyou've given.   Tel no is 07401103118.  Her name is Poll and she's deaf and hyperthyroid so needs to get home for medicine. Friendly and fine to be picked up.


Thanks GG and Smick. 

Actually we haven’t yet found her. The story is that the owner found a cat down Perran Road behind a locked gate that he was convinced was his (it was dark and difficult to see).  We couldn’t entice her out. 

Then somebody on West Norwood Facebook Forum posted a tweet with pic from a website called petslocated.com. Found on Elmcourt. 

So, one of the cats is likely his, I registered with petslocated last night so I could message the finder. Seems like an RSPCA connection. I’m now waiting for a response from them....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2018)

The plot thickens


----------



## Angellic (Jun 27, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Thanks GG and Smick.
> 
> Actually we haven’t yet found her. The story is that the owner found a cat down Perran Road behind a locked gate that he was convinced was his (it was dark and difficult to see).  We couldn’t entice her out.
> 
> ...



Really hope she turns up or is found.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 28, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Really hope she turns up or is found.


Polly is now home safe with her owner after several days of searching.  

Turned out she was not the cat behind the locked gate after all. But we got the lead from another forum and eventually tracked her down to the RSPCA hospital in Putney where she was very well looked after. 

Been quite a rollercoaster for her, but a very happy ending. 

Thank you all for your good wishes and input.


----------



## T & P (Jun 28, 2018)

Surely we can't be that far away from affordable tracking devices small enough to fit on pets' collars? A trackable microchip would be even better of course, but that is much more of a challenge and not realistic for many years yet.

I know there are some products out there already (iTiles I think they're called) that you can attach to valuables, but I suspect they're not very weather resistant and they run out of juice in months anyway and you have to buy a new one. But surely we already have the technology to develop something suitable. Imagine how much grief and anguish could be avoided if owners of lost pets could open an app and instantly get a fix on their missing furry friend.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2018)

T & P said:


> Surely we can't be that far away from affordable tracking devices small enough to fit on pets' collars? A trackable microchip would be even better of course, but that is much more of a challenge and not realistic for many years yet.
> 
> I know there are some products out there already (iTiles I think they're called) that you can attach to valuables, but I suspect they're not very weather resistant and they run out of juice in months anyway and you have to buy a new one. But surely we already have the technology to develop something suitable. Imagine how much grief and anguish could be avoided if owners of lost pets could open an app and instantly get a fix on their missing furry friend.


The problem is the battery life. The gadgets can be made quite small but it'll be a ballache for owners to keep charging up the things,


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 28, 2018)

They should invent a thing the same as a microchip.  That they can inject into the animal.   Now that's an idea.  x


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> They should invent a thing the same as a microchip.  That they can inject into the animal.   Now that's an idea.  x


With an aerial up the kitty's botty.


----------



## T & P (Jun 28, 2018)

editor said:


> The problem is the battery life. The gadgets can be made quite small but it'll be a ballache for owners to keep charging up the things,


Yeah I guess you're spot on. Still, I would consider buying a USB-chargeable tracking collar (I guess they could sell them in packs of two so you keep one charged at home, and swap it with the other when needed) if such thing existed.

I considered buying an iTile when I first heard of them but you couldn't even recharge them- once they're depleted you need to buy another.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2018)

T & P said:


> Yeah I guess you're spot on. Still, I would consider buying a USB-chargeable tracking collar (I guess they could sell them in packs of two so you keep one charged at home, and swap it with the other when needed) if such thing existed.
> 
> I considered buying an iTile when I first heard of them but you couldn't even recharge them- once they're depleted you need to buy another.


This one can only manage 2-5 days. 
Tractive GPS


----------



## T & P (Jun 28, 2018)

Interesting. Not cheap though, and perhaps a bit on the large side to put on a cat. And unless you got them used to it from a young age, knowing the crafty buggers I'm sure the device would last about five minutes on their collars


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2018)

T & P said:


> Interesting. Not cheap though, and perhaps a bit on the large side to put on a cat. And unless you got them used to it from a young age, knowing the crafty buggers I'm sure the device would last about five minutes on their collars


And the smaller they are, the worse the battery life


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 28, 2018)

Problem solved folks.  Perhaps some fine tuning needed though.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 29, 2018)

editor said:


> The problem is the battery life. The gadgets can be made quite small but it'll be a ballache for owners to keep charging up the things,



Wireless charging mat in the cat basket - problem solved !

Alex

This was intended as a joke, but it’s probably work. Probably not brilliant for the cat though.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 29, 2018)

T & P said:


> Surely we can't be that far away from affordable tracking devices small enough to fit on pets' collars? A trackable microchip would be even better of course, but that is much more of a challenge and not realistic for many years yet.
> 
> I know there are some products out there already (iTiles I think they're called) that you can attach to valuables, but I suspect they're not very weather resistant and they run out of juice in months anyway and you have to buy a new one. But surely we already have the technology to develop something suitable. Imagine how much grief and anguish could be avoided if owners of lost pets could open an app and instantly get a fix on their missing furry friend.


Tiles are guaranteed to last a year. But range is limited unless there are lots of other Tiles in the area.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2018)

Tonight at the Railway! Pop in and say hello!
Tonight! DJs and bands plus a magnificent garden at the Railway Tulse Hill, Sat 30th June – free


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 30, 2018)

editor said:


> Tonight at the Railway! Pop in and say hello!
> Tonight! DJs and bands plus a magnificent garden at the Railway Tulse Hill, Sat 30th June – free



ha - just left there.  It's RAMMED already.  It's going to be an excellent night for sure.


----------



## ringo (Jul 2, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> ha - just left there.  It's RAMMED already.  It's going to be an excellent night for sure.


Did you see the bouncer telling the kids they had to leave by 7? Muppet, he didn't have a clue. They were getting a bit scared and confused because they're little children and this massive geezer was ordering them out. We had to go and tell him to leave them alone and talk to the parents!


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> ha - just left there.  It's RAMMED already.  It's going to be an excellent night for sure.


Here's some photos from the night. It was fun!



























In photos: Party night at the Railway, Tulse Hill, Sat 30th June 2018


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2018)

ringo said:


> Did you see the bouncer telling the kids they had to leave by 7? Muppet, he didn't have a clue. They were getting a bit scared and confused because they're little children and this massive geezer was ordering them out. We had to go and tell him to leave them alone and talk to the parents!


The regular bouncer is usually super chilled out - I'll pass on your comments to the management.


----------



## ringo (Jul 2, 2018)

editor said:


> The regular bouncer is usually super chilled out - I'll pass on your comments to the management.


Good idea


----------



## Winot (Jul 2, 2018)

ringo said:


> Did you see the bouncer telling the kids they had to leave by 7? Muppet, he didn't have a clue. They were getting a bit scared and confused because they're little children and this massive geezer was ordering them out. We had to go and tell him to leave them alone and talk to the parents!



Is he available for bedtimes?


----------



## ringo (Jul 2, 2018)

Winot said:


> Is he available for bedtimes?


He'd see a different side to my littlun if he tried to take her ipad away


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2018)

ringo said:


> Did you see the bouncer telling the kids they had to leave by 7? Muppet, he didn't have a clue. They were getting a bit scared and confused because they're little children and this massive geezer was ordering them out. We had to go and tell him to leave them alone and talk to the parents!



no I didn't see that.  He was ok with us and I felt a bit sorry for him because he had a tough gig getting all those families to leave but yeah - a bit pointless telling the kids directly.  It used to be an 8pm leaving time and they knocked it back to 7pm which in summer feels too early.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> no I didn't see that.  He was ok with us and I felt a bit sorry for him because he had a tough gig getting all those families to leave but yeah - a bit pointless telling the kids directly.  It used to be an 8pm leaving time and they knocked it back to 7pm which in summer feels too early.


I think it's a tough ask for a single bouncer trying to clear a rammed garden with kids running around all over the place, with some of the parents a tad lubricated (and some nowhere near their kids!).

And, of course, most of them don't want to move as they're enjoying themselves - it's a similar situation at night when bar staff have to work hard to clear the garden of adults!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2018)

editor said:


> I think it's a tough ask for a single bouncer trying to clear a rammed garden with kids running around all over the place, with some of the parents a tad lubricated (and some nowhere near their kids!).
> 
> And, of course, most of them don't want to move as they're enjoying themselves - it's a similar situation at night when bar staff have to work hard to clear the garden of adults!



yeah exactly.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2018)

Here's how the Railway in Tulse Hill responded to the England victory last night: 



More here: Watch England fans celebrate their World Cup victory over Colombia at the Railway Tavern, Tulse Hill – video


----------



## Smick (Jul 8, 2018)

The P13 seems to be operating up Palace Road. There must be something afoot on Hillside.

Edit: Actually, it looks like Christchurch Road is closed somewhere along the way with buses using Probyn.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 9, 2018)

ringo said:


> Did you see the bouncer telling the kids they had to leave by 7? Muppet, he didn't have a clue. They were getting a bit scared and confused because they're little children and this massive geezer was ordering them out. We had to go and tell him to leave them alone and talk to the parents!


Wank shaft


----------



## Maharani (Jul 9, 2018)

Some serious filming outside coop. There’s a whole crew there. Any guesses? “Tulse Hill coop to feature in new coop advert”?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 9, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Wank shaft


Funny having my bag checked goingbin on Saturday. That’s a first for my local. I have to say, although it was absolutely packed (and so it should be) they had a good set up...I don’t drink alcohol but they had extra bars set up selling 3 bottles for £10...they looked nice and cold too. The bar inside was rammed as usual so I went an hour without anything as I couldn’t be bothered to wait. The outdoor screens were a great move. The atmosphere was electric. Well done to Simon and Oz! I was impressed which is saying something


----------



## ringo (Jul 9, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Funny having my bag checked goingbin on Saturday. That’s a first for my local. I have to say, although it was absolutely packed (and so it should be) they had a good set up...I don’t drink alcohol but they had extra bars set up selling 3 bottles for £10...they looked nice and cold too. The bar inside was rammed as usual so I went an hour without anything as I couldn’t be bothered to wait. The outdoor screens were a great move. The atmosphere was electric. Well done to Simon and Oz! I was impressed which is saying something


Great wasn't it, busiest I've ever seen it but we could get beers nice and quick until they ran dry. By the end of the game the bottles and the gas for the lager pumps had all run out. They must have sold a record number of beers. Until this Wednesday comes


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 9, 2018)

I went in afterwards, looked like a riot had gone on....


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Funny having my bag checked goingbin on Saturday. That’s a first for my local. I have to say, although it was absolutely packed (and so it should be) they had a good set up...I don’t drink alcohol but they had extra bars set up selling 3 bottles for £10...they looked nice and cold too. The bar inside was rammed as usual so I went an hour without anything as I couldn’t be bothered to wait. The outdoor screens were a great move. The atmosphere was electric. Well done to Simon and Oz! I was impressed which is saying something


I'll pass on your compliments to the seriously stressed bar staff!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 9, 2018)

editor said:


> I'll pass on your compliments to the seriously stressed bar staff!



They have been grafting their arses off....


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm back at the Railway DJing after the band tonight: 
Brixton electronic music duo Akahsa perform at the Tulse Hill Railway tonight, Sat 14th July – free


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

Here's the Railway's new menu (if you can read it).


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2018)

I saw this earlier and apart from one item I can't see what's different about it - although I don't eat there very often so that might explain it!

It will be chaos there tomorrow again - Teachers' Day.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> I saw this earlier and apart from one item I can't see what's different about it - although I don't eat there very often so that might explain it!
> 
> It will be chaos there tomorrow again - Teachers' Day.


And then there's the Country Show after crowd! I might be DJing there Sunday


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm DJing the Railway tonight if anyone fancies an after drink 

Lambeth Country Show free after party at the Railway, Tulse Hill tonight! Sun 22nd July


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 5, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> The mood there must have been particularly sober following the recent violent death of the *Late Justyna Kalandyk* - based on the reports, their staff and management may well have been the last people to whom she spoke before her tragic death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apologies if I have missed anything, but given that this tragic incident attracted national publicity at the time, has _anyone_ been charged with any criminal offence related to it to date?​


----------



## discobastard (Aug 5, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Apologies if I have missed anything, but given that this tragic incident attracted national publicity at the time, has _anyone_ been charged with any criminal offence related to it to date?​


A simple Google search shows that this inquest is pending.  The justice system takes its time.

UPCOMING TRIALS AND INQUESTS


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 5, 2018)

discobastard said:


> A simple Google search shows that this inquest is pending. The justice system takes its time.



Many thanks - this would seem to imply that no-one has been charged with _any_ offence related to the incident, nor are _any_ criminal proceedings currently pending.


----------



## Smick (Aug 5, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Many thanks - this would seem to imply that no-one has been charged with _any_ offence related to the incident, nor are _any_ criminal proceedings currently pending.


You can’t charge anyone until the inquest finds the cause of death. If it finds she was entirely responsible for her own death, there will be no charges.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 6, 2018)

Many thanks.  I thought that there had been cases where inquests had been adjourned, pending the outcome of criminal proceedings _after_ someone had been charged.

Although I note your comments regarding the possibility that *Justyna Kalandyk* may have been entirely responsible for her, there were arrests early in the investigation. There has been little further information regarding the progress of the criminal investigation.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm DJing the Railway tonight. It's free all night!

Tonight! Brixton Buzz DJs and the brass-driven Full Tilt Collective party band at the Tulse Hill Railway – free! Sat 11th Aug


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

Some pics from the night. 






















Thumping brass and banging tunes: Full Tilt Collective and Brixton Buzz DJs at the Railway, Tulse Hill, Sat 11th Aug 2018


----------



## discobastard (Aug 21, 2018)

Am hearing reports of gunfire up Knights Hill - can’t confirm but from two separate sources. Please take care if you’re in the area.

Update: am told it was an attempted drive-by with a shotgun but they missed their target.


----------



## Smick (Aug 24, 2018)

Is anyone else getting annoyed with the water works going on at present? There is a caged off area where Kinfauns Road meets Palace Road and, from what I can see, nothing is going on there other than storing equipment. For this equipment store they have temporary traffic lights. And then at Palace Road meets Hillside, there are traffic lights which often don't change, leading to people ignoring them. Or else building up such a queue that the people coming from Hillside Road towards the SCR can't get past and the whole thing snarls up. Leigham Vale is also periodically closed, as is Hailsham Road. I will bet that there is so much more petrol being burned at these lights, or people driving circuitous routes to avoid it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 24, 2018)

Leigham Vale has had cones at its entry all week and everyone was told to move their cars 2 days ago for road resurfacing.  Letters were delivered to all households and also put under windscreens on cars.  Everyone moved their cars.  No one ever turned up to resurface the road.  The cones are there for no reason.


----------



## Smick (Aug 24, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Leigham Vale has had cones at its entry all week and everyone was told to move their cars 2 days ago for road resurfacing.  Letters were delivered to all households and also put under windscreens on cars.  Everyone moved their cars.  No one ever turned up to resurface the road.  The cones are there for no reason.


I think I noticed new speed bumps on LV. Long ones, covering the width of the road, instead of the three individual ones.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 24, 2018)

Smick said:


> I think I noticed new speed bumps on LV. Long ones, covering the width of the road, instead of the three individual ones.



The SW16 section of LV had a number of changes made at the start of the summer including intermittent double yellow lines on the south side of the road to help stop the gridlock that happens there, resurfacing and new speedbumps.  

The SW2 section received letters last week through letterboxes and on Monday night of this week messages on windscreens and also road signposts sprouted parking suspension notices for Tuesday 21st for road resurfacing.  It was never done.  There are still 3 individual speed bumps on this section of road.


----------



## Smick (Aug 24, 2018)

I think there has been a stabbing on Roupell Road. A lot of police there when I went past in Christchurch Road. Police dogs, riot van, lots of cars. Everything taped off.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2018)

Smick said:


> I think there has been a stabbing on Roupell Road. A lot of police there when I went past in Christchurch Road. Police dogs, riot van, lots of cars. Everything taped off.


Fuck's sake. When is this madness going to end?


----------



## Smick (Aug 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. When is this madness going to end?


Probably when social inequality ends. Which is never. I can’t condone the action of stabbing someone, whoever does it needs locked up, but such hopelessness has been created that it’s an inevitability.


----------



## readie (Aug 27, 2018)

Creative Aroma – the coffee shop just past Perran Road – closed its doors for the last time yesterday. I’m genuinely sad about it. I’ve been going there consistently for the past five years, and the lovely owners Luca and Krysz not only served delicious coffee and cakes but did so with a welcoming smile and a friendly chat. They’d worked their socks off to build up the business, rarely taking a holiday, and had managed to create a proper little community – there were many, many regulars.

They tell me their lease was up and the landlord was insistent that if they wanted to stay they had to commit to another 12 years, at an increased rent which would have gone up year on year. As they say, we’re heading for a situation where every shop will be part of a chain. Sigh.

Would normally have been heading there this morning for a hot chocolate and croissant


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 27, 2018)

readie said:


> Creative Aroma – the coffee shop just past Perran Road – closed its doors for the last time yesterday. I’m genuinely sad about it. I’ve been going there consistently for the past five years, and the lovely owners Luca and Krysz not only served delicious coffee and cakes but did so with a welcoming smile and a friendly chat. They’d worked their socks off to build up the business, rarely taking a holiday, and had managed to create a proper little community – there were many, many regulars.
> 
> They tell me their lease was up and the landlord was insistent that if they wanted to stay they had to commit to another 12 years, at an increased rent which would have gone up year on year. As they say, we’re heading for a situation where every shop will be part of a chain. Sigh.
> 
> Would normally have been heading there this morning for a hot chocolate and croissant



Is 12 years a normal contract length for a coffee shop? I would have thought it would be difficult to predict takings out to 2030 for a small independent. Maybe that's why I don't run a shop though


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2018)

readie said:


> Creative Aroma – the coffee shop just past Perran Road – closed its doors for the last time yesterday. I’m genuinely sad about it. I’ve been going there consistently for the past five years, and the lovely owners Luca and Krysz not only served delicious coffee and cakes but did so with a welcoming smile and a friendly chat. They’d worked their socks off to build up the business, rarely taking a holiday, and had managed to create a proper little community – there were many, many regulars.
> 
> They tell me their lease was up and the landlord was insistent that if they wanted to stay they had to commit to another 12 years, at an increased rent which would have gone up year on year. As they say, we’re heading for a situation where every shop will be part of a chain. Sigh.
> 
> Would normally have been heading there this morning for a hot chocolate and croissant


That sucks.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 27, 2018)

Friends locally said that it was the best coffee in the area too


----------



## oldandjaded (Aug 28, 2018)

Shame. They made nice coffee and super friendly. 

Is that the area going to be a pedestrianised. I wonder if rent will go up if it is.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2018)

oldandjaded said:


> Is that the area going to be a pedestrianised?


Current plans are bus only in both directions, with all other traffic going up Christchurch Road and back down again to Thurlow Park Road. It hasn't gone out for official consultation yet though.


----------



## Smick (Aug 29, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Current plans are bus only in both directions, with all other traffic going up Christchurch Road and back down again to Thurlow Park Road. It hasn't gone out for official consultation yet though.


Is that not what we have at present?


----------



## oldandjaded (Aug 29, 2018)

Shame. A pedestrian area might have brought some calm to the street and a boost to the local shops on that busy road.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 29, 2018)

Smick said:


> Is that not what we have at present?



no - cars etc can currently drive South along Norwood road - it is only northbound at present which is bus/cycle only.  If the current proposals go ahead it will be bus and cycles only in both directions.


----------



## T & P (Aug 29, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> no - cars etc can currently drive South along Norwood road - it is only northbound at present which is bus/cycle only.  If the current proposals go ahead it will be bus and cycles only in both directions.


So cars travelling westbound on the South Circular would drive straight up going past the Tulse Hill Hotel, then presumably turn left and right to join Christchurch Road, I guess? And those wanting to go onto Tulse Hill towards Brixton would only need to drive straight. Mmm... it could work.

Also, presumably cars wanting to drive towards Herne Hill would be allowed to do a right turn at the junction, rather than haivng to go all around the one-way system as one has to now. I think it would be a better arrangement.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 29, 2018)

T & P said:


> So cars travelling westbound on the South Circular would drive straight up going past the Tulse Hill Hotel, then presumably turn left and right to join Christchurch Road, I guess? And those wanting to go onto Tulse Hill towards Brixton would only need to drive straight. Mmm... it could work.
> 
> Also, presumably cars wanting to drive towards Herne Hill would be allowed to do a right turn at the junction, rather than haivng to go all around the one-way system as one has to now. I think it would be a better arrangement.



Correct. The SC would become a single road through the junction, with all other roads forming functional T-junctions with it. Only buses (and bikes) would be allowed to take the shortcut. It will be a less "efficient" junction from a car POV, because there will be more RH turns across oncoming traffic, rather than the current roundabout-style nearly-all LH turns. There will probably be 4 light-controlled junctions instead of the current 2. Much much more pleasant for anyone not driving.

This is the best currently available map:






I don't know how many buses would call on the pedestrianised bit. The 201 and P13 for example - would they come out of T.Park Rd. and follow the SC up Christchurch Rd? Or would they divert off the SC and call outside the car showrooms?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 29, 2018)

Some sort of fire in the chicken shop this morning.  It's not completely burnt out but definitely out of action.  Not sure what happened - all kinds of unconfirmed rumours flying about.


----------



## Smick (Aug 29, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Some sort of fire in the chicken shop this morning.  It's not completely burnt out but definitely out of action.  Not sure what happened - all kinds of unconfirmed rumours flying about.


AK Chicken! I’ve just showed up looking for a cheesy chip. It looks fairly wrecked. The windows are blackened, the shutter is at a 45° angle, but most striking, it’s closed at 11 o’clock.  First the Primark in Belfast and now this. 


For the first time in my life, I’m in the place opposite! 

Not my first choice, but any port in a storm.


----------



## Smick (Aug 29, 2018)

I hope the guys involved are ok because they’re nice people.


----------



## Smick (Sep 2, 2018)

There seems to be something happening at the White Hart that has resulted in the Norwood Road being closed.

Edit: gas leak apparently. There is a policeman outside the Hart though.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 2, 2018)

Smick said:


> There seems to be something happening at the White Hart that has resulted in the Norwood Road being closed.
> 
> Edit: gas leak apparently. There is a policeman outside the Hart though.


 
Quite a lot of police when I went past about 3. Played merry hell with the busses. At one point I ended up in another borough


----------



## discobastard (Sep 2, 2018)

Tulse Hill bridge to Lancaster Avenue closed off all day. Played merry hell with West Norwood Feast. Still closed and loads of police around.  

On another note, I just had a curry delivered from Saffron. It was awful. A real shame, they used to be great.  

Where’s good nowadays?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 3, 2018)

If you want good Nepalese like Saffron used to do a few years ago, try Curry Leaves in Clapham Junction. Whether they deliver to Tulse Hill though, i couldnt be sure.


----------



## oldandjaded (Sep 3, 2018)

Bit of a distance but I have used Punjab house on Balham high road for 30 years ish.


----------



## ringo (Sep 4, 2018)

I've gone back to Eastern Cuisine and the last one was really good.


----------



## TrainInVain (Sep 23, 2018)

Smick said:


> AK Chicken! I’ve just showed up looking for a cheesy chip. It looks fairly wrecked. The windows are blackened, the shutter is at a 45° angle, but most striking, it’s closed at 11 o’clock.  First the Primark in Belfast and now this.
> 
> 
> For the first time in my life, I’m in the place opposite!
> ...


AK’s magnum burger was the end of a few good nights for me. I appreciate that eating the chicken was playing Russian roulette with your weekend but it’s that frisson of danger that makes life so exiting. Putting a hash brown in a chicken burger with a fake cheese slice is the work of genius. Da Vinci’s Vitruvian Man, Einstein’s Theory of Relativity, Adam Smith’s Wealth of Nations, AK Chicken’s Magnum Burger. 

I also arrived myself in the place opposite, London Pizza, for the first time on Friday night. I left thinking every member of staff I came into contact with was a penis.

I get that in a late night kebab shop most of your customers are hammered so you develop a thick skin and have to talk to people a few times to establish the standard question/answer discourse. However to talk to everyone in ‘simple speak’ like a five year old, without establishing that they are in fact powerfully sober, in a condescending manner whilst grinning at you like a madman, has the power to really fuck you off.

I might posit that it’s your career choice , but then I get that many people working there haven’t been handed the most workplace opportunities in life. Still, if you want to make money then don’t operate a three way tag team of dick moves. 

Person number one talked down to me like I was paraletic whilst grinning at me like it was 3am in Manchester in the late 80s. You don’t need to assert superiority over me to control the conversation, I just want a burger and chips. Person number two managed to talk at me whilst looking in the wrong direction (at no one). I’m not being precious (maybe a bit) but I had to wait for him to turn to me to check it actually was me he was demanding an answer about mayonnaise from. Person number three gave very short shrift to the equally sober lady next to me at the counter who attempted a joke about him wearing wearing a coat indoors (“I’m a delivery driver, yeah?”). 

The burger was shit and there was no real chicken option. Do one, London Pizza; bring back AK. 

Who do I speak to at the Guardian about Jay Rayner’s job?


----------



## Smick (Oct 4, 2018)

There have been some new double yellow lines gone in on Palace Road and some heavy enforcement. I think that the survey rejected residents parking but was ok with the new enforcements. I would have preferred residents parking myself, and opted for that in the survey. Tulse Hill is the last stop on Thameslink without parking restrictions so we’re just a car park for City commuters.


----------



## aka (Oct 4, 2018)

TrainInVain said:


> snip
> Who do I speak to at the Guardian about Jay Rayner’s job?


 bumped in to Jay at my local gym.
Would love to see the job description when they hire these kebab dudes .


----------



## nick (Oct 6, 2018)

Proper random Tulse Hill night on Friday:
Pleasingly mixed crowd in a relaxed Railway dancing to some cracking ska. Skanked very drunkenly whilst flirting with the grannies. As a bonus, AK has re-opened so managed to round the evening off with some chicken limbs fried in oil that could have been no more than a week old.
Result


----------



## nick (Oct 6, 2018)

Sadly the Railway has some sort of noise limiter that turns the PA off if too loud.
Every now and then they had to turn off the dub and ska and play a bit of (to me) insipid soul so as to get the average bass levels down.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2018)

Tonight!
Tonight! Elasticated Waste Band at the Railway Tulse Hill with Brixton Buzz DJs – free! Sat 6th Oct, 9pm – late


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2018)

nick said:


> Sadly the Railway has some sort of noise limiter that turns the PA off if too loud.
> Every now and then they had to turn off the dub and ska and play a bit of (to me) insipid soul so as to get the average bass levels down.


I'll be discovering the joys of that tonight. The trick is to carefully monitor and tweak the bass levels before the thing cuts out, although it can reduce the fun quotient massively


----------



## T & P (Oct 6, 2018)

nick said:


> Sadly the Railway has some sort of noise limiter that turns the PA off if too loud.
> Every now and then they had to turn off the dub and ska and play a bit of (to me) insipid soul so as to get the average bass levels down.


I understand the reasoning behind installing sound limiters, but having a limiter run under an ‘average’ system seems very weird to me. Any neighbours who might be disturbed by the music being too loud will care little that there is an unacceptably loud ‘only’ a few times per hour, especially later in the evening if they are already sleeping. It can only take once instance to wake someone up.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2018)

Band are great but the sound is rubbish because of the limiter


----------



## beckash (Oct 7, 2018)

Ah, those limiters - they're a pain! Nice to meet you. We'll have to bring our own PA next time we're at the Railway!


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2018)

beckash said:


> Ah, those limiters - they're a pain! Nice to meet you. We'll have to bring our own PA next time we're at the Railway!


I loved the gig! Hope you can make an Effra Social gig soon!


----------



## beckash (Oct 7, 2018)

editor said:


> I loved the gig! Hope you can make an Effra Social gig soon!


We are serious fun at decent volume with a bit more of a crowd! Drop us an email and let's work it out!


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2018)

beckash said:


> We are serious fun at decent volume with a bit more of a crowd! Drop us an email and let's work it out!


Email coming your way shortly!


----------



## M0llyMols (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey guys, still working out this forum, but I was hoping to get some views from people on the Tulse Hill area as a place to live, transportation, safety , friendliness.  Look forward to hearing your views.

Thanks

Mols


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 30, 2018)

M0llyMols said:


> Hey guys, still working out this forum, but I was hoping to get some views from people on the Tulse Hill area as a place to live, transportation, safety , friendliness.  Look forward to hearing your views.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mols


Hi Mols welcome to Urban. Dont let anyone draw you into a debate about cheese/beans.

I can't say that much about Tulse Hill as a place to live - as I live just down the road in Herne Hill. But sometimes drink in the Railway and the Tulse Hill Hotel which are ok.


----------



## Manter (Oct 30, 2018)

I live in a Tulse Hill (SW2 postcode, but am slap bang in between Brixton and Tulse Hill) and have done for about 7 years now. It’s lovely, very friendly (I know almost everyone in my street and everyone looks out for everyone else). Lots going on, Brockwell park is gorgeous and you can nip straight into it through the back of Cressingham. Couple of the estates I wouldn’t get lost in after dark, but the same can be said for anywhere. Direct trains into the city from Tulse Hill, much more reliable than much of the overland and not too impossibly crowded. C 20 minutes by bus up to Brixton tube, but at peak commuter times they are hell and 6 or 7 will go past without even stopping. Cafés, supermarkets etc in west Norwood; couple of decent pubs. Some very good schools and some, um, less so.

I’m a fan


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 31, 2018)

As far as the "high street" goes:

its got a decent (Portuguese) cafe, a rip off pub with good music, and another rip off pub with fancy food that is also a hotel. Carlos's is another Portuguese bar/cafe (with a new sign outside) that will sell you a bottle of beer for £2. no supermarkets apart from an, albeit, quite recently refurbished co-op. A few shops to buy cheap booze but i believe these are getting closed or watched closely by the council. A once good Nepalese that is now awful. 2 or 3 cheap chicken/kebab/pizza takeaways. A corner that used to have loads of tyres which is now empty- expect fancy flats there soon.

Several buses running to Brixton- avoid like the plague at school kicking out time as 150 school kids will slowly board the bus, only to disembark at the next stop 50 yards down the road, the whole process takes about 10 minutes. A thameslink into the city and then out to Luton airport, again avoid in peak hours as you will not be able to physically get on. The London Bridge train is decent though...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2018)

Tulse Hill is one of those slightly grubby, rough around the edges parts of London that no one really cares about too much.

It has a very mixed demographic, from poor to wealthy, yet still fairly multicultural.

I live between Brixton Hill & Tulse Hill, and close enough to walk to Tulse Hill station and avoid having to use Brixton Tube everyday (because it is a nightmare!). 20 mins into London bridge, 20 mins into Blackfriars....

It can be lively, there is crime, and surreal and unexpected things occur from time to time...which I like.

Access to other areas like Brixton, Herne Hill, West Norwood, Crystal Palace is made easy by buses and trains, or walking...There is a big health centre in West Norwood with a pool and gym, there is a couple of doctors surgeries, and a cinema is about to open in West Norwood (although I am boycotting that)....

There's live music and DJs at the Railway (and a good mix of locals and newbies, and sometimes prams and kids and entitled parents), over-priced pub grub and booze at the Tulse Hill Hotel (always full of prams and kids and entitled parents), cheap beer and grub at Carlos', and Cafe Castello

The Tulse Hill Cafe does a fine egg on toast if you are happy to sit among the lost and lonely characters from the area (of which I'd like to think I am one).

There are million pounds houses backing onto council estates, the roads are chaotic and dangerous, there are down and outs and up and coming, crafts beer shops, and old fashion off licences, a post office, a few hairdressers (but nowhere for a decent shaved head!), a charity shop, a co-op, a good Halal butchers just opened with loads of great ingredients for sale, and a few other places to eat ranging from a strange place called Xquisite (which looks like a strip club from the outside, but is apparently a Caribbean restaurant) to a strange place called Thaicoons which I have never seen a single person in...and there's chicken shops, pizza shops, a Jamaican takeaway, a chemist....

Everything is here really...and I quite like it, but I don't set my standards too high, and I don't mind the soot stained look of the place.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2018)

...and here's what I wrote in Sept 2012

_"Tulse Hill.

You can eat and drink and get in a fight on an almost 24/7 basis. It has a cool little Charity Shop and two many bookmakers.

The Tulse Hill Tavern is trying to revive itself. It's a tad too old school to really draw much of a younger crowd, however they've introduced a half decent pub menu recently and have been trying to promote some live music. I think with the right partnering and some intelligent managing they could make a good go of it. They are trying.

The Railway....popular, buzzing, young beautiful staff, pizzas, a wide range of beer, a fab garden, lots of live music and DJs, nowhere near as cool or as hip as it thinks, a bit pricey, sound is often shit for live music, often play lots of ska and reggae during the daytime.....food's pretty good. A nice breakfast. Lots of drug addled people who used to live in the albert seem to have ended up there.

The White Hart - home for the old and dying. Inhabited by life long Tulse Hillers, therefore mostly sick and demented and on the way out......they've had countless funerals in the past two years. No food, standards on draught, they dont do red wine 'cos no-one drinks that shit'.....the wrong song on the jukebox can start a war.....I know....

Castello - Portuguese cafe/resturaunt - great food, good prices, mediteranean service, there's not much in the way of menu, you have to find your way into the place and work out what's on offer.....look at what others are eating and point.....that's kinda how it works. Sagres on draught.....nice coffee....lost of old mne watching football and gambling.....I like it a lot in there.

Village Massalah.....had a really shit night in there once, but mainly it's good.....

There's a few other foodie gaffs about.....

The area is a strange mix of poor locals and professional people who live there for the good transport links. Poverty is very visible here. Lots of drunks and homeless people. Some dodgy characters hang around the parade of shops.....but mostly leave people alone. They kinda mill about with each other pimping, drug dealing and getting fucked up....it's no criminal empire.

From what I gather there is a lot of muggings and house thefts in the area.....compared to where I don't know, but I hear a lot of stories of both and have experience of my own too.

New things are opening all the time and foresee it taking a kind of Herne Hill vibe in coming years......there's a new sport centre going up in nearby Norwood, and lots of smaller shops and businesses are starting to open geared towards the young professionals, delis and eateries etc.

So it's a bit like the developing wild west......not quite Deadwood, but hey, a street fight isn't uncommon. It has all the basics, but needs some love and attention, like the people here. Newcomers to the area don't seem to do much to inject anything more into the place.....but I guess as more is developed towards them and away from the 'old timers' they'll start to come out of hiding and be more visible while the locals fade away and die.

I'd like to have a proper grocers and a butchers.

I reckon the area outside the station should be pedestrianised and the businesses there could put out tables and make quite a nice area.

I live there. I think there's hope for it."_


----------



## M0llyMols (Oct 31, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tulse Hill is one of those slightly grubby, rough around the edges parts of London that no one really cares about too much.
> 
> It has a very mixed demographic, from poor to wealthy, yet still fairly multicultural.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys for the Tulse Hill lowdown.  I thought with it being so close to Herne Hill it would be pretty similar, but I guess not! lol.  I've passed through during the day and it looks ok,  good for transport links.  I'd be using the brixton tube more than the TH rail line so thanks for the heads up on the buses,  google said it would be about a 10 min bus ride to brixton, not the reality of 20, yikes. Decisions, Decisions!


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2018)

M0llyMols said:


> Thanks guys for the Tulse Hill lowdown.  I thought with it being so close to Herne Hill it would be pretty similar, but I guess not! lol.  I've passed through during the day and it looks ok,  good for transport links.  I'd be using the brixton tube more than the TH rail line so thanks for the heads up on the buses,  google said it would be about a 10 min bus ride to brixton, not the reality of 20, yikes. Decisions, Decisions!


City mapper says between 19-24 at this time of night!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 31, 2018)

Manter said:


> City mapper says between 19-24 at this time of night!


I frequently get the bus to West Norwood from Brixton station at this time of night and that’s about right. Longer in the morning. I’ve only ever done it in 10 mins at like 2am


----------



## Smick (Nov 1, 2018)

M0llyMols said:


> Thanks guys for the Tulse Hill lowdown.  I thought with it being so close to Herne Hill it would be pretty similar, but I guess not! lol.  I've passed through during the day and it looks ok,  good for transport links.  I'd be using the brixton tube more than the TH rail line so thanks for the heads up on the buses,  google said it would be about a 10 min bus ride to brixton, not the reality of 20, yikes. Decisions, Decisions!


Depending on where you are in TH, it is often easier to walk to Brixton tube, and definitely easier to take the bus to St Matthew’s Estate and walk the rest from there instead of taking the bus the whole way to the station.

If you’re travelling at rush hour, the only way to get on a bus to Brixton is to go to Hardel Rise and take a 415 as it begins its run, it is usually full to capacity by the second stop, High Trees. 

If you can bear to be seen on one, one of those adult scooters could be good. 

Coming home on the bus from Brixton is much easier and, again, try to get the 415 because most people don’t bother getting on after the Craignair Road because it terminates in Tulse Hill, so it’s that bit quicker. 

One final bus tip is that you can walk to West Norwood and get an x68 which travels all the way to Waterloo without stopping. Because it uses the bus lane, it is as quick as a cab but not as quick as the tube.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 5, 2018)

Looks like something grim has gone down tonight in Tulse Hill Estate as the side road towards Tulse Hill is currently cordoned off by police tape and there are a load of police cars and ambulances there right now. Can't be good whatever it is


----------



## MissL (Nov 6, 2018)

Tulse Hill stabbing: murder inquiry after death of boy, 16


----------



## Smick (Nov 6, 2018)

16. Only a kid with the misfortune of being born in a shit place. I just can’t understand it. He will be forgotten about in three days.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 6, 2018)

> He will be forgotten about in three days.



Although he may well be "forgotten about" by many of those who now live in or attend pubs and bars in Tulse Hill and the surrounding area, it is unlikely that he will be forgotten so quickly by the other children who knew him, the children who witnessed his death, or his family, including his mother who was apparently on her way to collect him when he was killed.


----------



## Smick (Nov 6, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Although he may well be "forgotten about" by many of those who now live in or attend pubs and bars in Tulse Hill and the surrounding area, it is unlikely that he will be forgotten so quickly by the other children who knew him, the children who witnessed his death, or his family, including his mother who was apparently on her way to collect him when he was killed.


Yes, of course, and it will haunt his poor mother for the rest of her days. There is absolutely nothing which will ever comfort her.

But, as a community, we rightly show revulsion for such acts, but we soon let them fade. There was a boy stabbed to death in TH on New Years Eve, I witnessed the cleanup over the summer of a non fatal stabbing on Roupell Road, and now this. Those are three that I can think of. I’m sure we will end the year with another, having started it with one. 

If there had been two fatalities and a serious injury within the space of a year at a road crossing in the area, there would be sustained calls to do something about it.

We are going to hear this boy’s name today, it will be in our minds for a few days, we will sympathise with his family and friends, and then the next one will come along.

This is my fucking neighbourhood, I have lived here for ten years and i bring up two kids here. I love it and I love the people. I don’t want this.

Even the stupid bastard who killed him is a victim in all this, let down by all of us. He doesn’t get my sympathy, but he wasn’t born to a family who hoped he would go out and do this.

I have no idea what to do. I just feel so depressed about the sheer stupid waste and hurt.


----------



## ringo (Nov 6, 2018)

Really sad and tragic news to wake up to. Just 16 FFS. Not what I wanted to tell my 15 year old this morning as she went off to sit her GCSE's. Heart breaking and terrifying.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Although he may well be "forgotten about" by many of those who now live in or attend pubs and bars in Tulse Hill and the surrounding area


You're actually trying to score points from this tragedy with this idiotic point?  The nature of living in heavily populated cities means that people from all walks of life aren't likely to dwell on this tragedy forever, but to try and single out a particular demographic of people who drink in pubs - some of whom will have roots in the community far deeper than you - is truly moronic. Have a word with yourself.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 6, 2018)

I walk that path through the estate on occasion so was sickened to hear this. ES witnesses suggest possible mistaken identity?

I'm bored with everyone blaming govt, police, schools but obviously there are many parties that can help turn this around.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 6, 2018)

> He will be forgotten about in three days.





> Although he may well be "forgotten about" by many of those who now live in or attend pubs and bars in Tulse Hill and the surrounding area, it is unlikely that he will be forgotten so quickly by the other children who knew him, the children who witnessed his death, or his family, including his mother who was apparently on her way to collect him when he was killed.



_"Witnesses today told how *the mother of the latest victim had arrived in her car to collect her son*, who was visiting the estate when he was attacked at 10.53pm.

A neighbour told the Standard: “I heard the person who did it saying ‘we got him, we got him’. I went to the window and I could see a guy running off with a gun.”
...
Elena Erik, 42, said: “I looked out from the balcony and *I saw the mum. She was crying ‘my son, my son’, as he was laying on the floor. It’s so sad*.”

A neighbour in Greenleaf Close, Tulse Hill, said she thought she heard a gunshot before dashing outside and finding the teenager in a driveway. Paulina Wedderburn, 52, said: *“The boy was laying down. He looked like an angel, like he was sleeping. I just feel sorry for the mum. The mum’s screams I can’t get out of my head*.

“There were a couple of the mothers trying to resuscitate him. I didn’t see any blood. It was absolutely awful. *When they put the blanket over him the whole estate broke down in tears.” She added that the victim’s mother had repeatedly warned her son not to go to the estate*.

*Mrs Wedderburn described how the boy’s mother witnessed the killers chasing her son before they drove off in what looked like a black Audi*. She added: “What’s going on? What is it? Why do they have to be killing each other? When I was growing up in the Seventies, if there was a fist fight, that was it. There were no knives.” ..._

(Source:  Evening Standard)

Those who depict life in Tulse Hill as little other than a series of parties in a public house outside local railway station the may well forget this in three days, but those who witnessed what happened, including other children and his own mother, _will_ live with this for the rest of their lives.

This trauma is being replicated on a daily basis in communities across London (and elsewhere) and the consequences may be considerably deeper than can be conveyed by merely posting swear words when such killings occur, or complaining about others who draw attention to them.


----------



## Smick (Nov 6, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Those who depict life in Tulse Hill as little other than a series of parties in a public house outside local railway station



Who the fuck does that?

Tulse Hill is a vibrant community with residents from all round the world, from the most marginalised to the wealthiest. Bars, shops, restaurants and cafes, churches, scouts and guides, commuters, workers, people doing their best. 

You are an odious piece of work. An absolute stain.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 6, 2018)

Mr SB was chatting to someone who lives on that estate and was one of the first on the scene. Horrific. he's got a young family and is scared for them, would like to move, he says lots of intimidation by youth exists. How many other families are there like this and who can't move?
Young people and families can't live like this.
 It seems every few days a young life is wasted. 
I don't have any answers but this can't go on.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2018)

Smick said:


> Who the fuck does that?
> 
> Tulse Hill is a vibrant community with residents from all round the world, from the most marginalised to the wealthiest. Bars, shops, restaurants and cafes, churches, scouts and guides, commuters, workers, people doing their best.
> 
> You are an odious piece of work. An absolute stain.


I've had enough of this. He's been warned about disrupting threads with this inflammatory shit and if he carries on he'll be banned for life.

It's not the first time he's singled out places I put on free club nights at and then implied that's all I care about. He's clearly too stupid to realise that many people from the local community come to these nights, and if he thinks I don't care why the fuck do I provide a free forum for him to post up his ghoulish cut and paste garbage, run a web site that fights for the community and raise thousands of pounds for local youth charities - which include Tulse Hill in their catchment area.

I really struggle to think why he thinks it's appropriate to try and score really cheap points over tragedies like this. It's despicable behaviour.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> _"Witnesses today told how *the mother of the latest victim had arrived in her car to collect her son*, who was visiting the estate when he was attacked at 10.53pm.
> 
> A neighbour told the Standard: “I heard the person who did it saying ‘we got him, we got him’. I went to the window and I could see a guy running off with a gun.”
> ...
> ...



Cheap and pointless shot.

What are you doing to make a huge difference to the lives of these people who's turmoil you constantly cut, paste and post here?


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 8, 2018)

> He will be forgotten about in three days.



The child murdered at Grenleaf Close, Tulse Hill Estate, on Monday 5 November 2018 has now been formally identified as *John Ogunjobi*, 16, of Tulse Hill (despite earlier reports that he did not live in the local area).

A post-mortem examination held earlier today at Greenwich Mortuary gave cause of death as a stab wound.  Enquiries are ongoing to establish whether a firearm was discharged.

An investigation is underway by detectives from the Homicide and Major Crime Command, led by Detective Chief Inspector Richard Vandenbergh.

Media speculation continues as to whether this child was or was not involved in  a "gang" or 'drill' "music", or merely an organist.  In any event, a relative told the Evening Standard: “He was retaking his GCSEs and was planning to go into engineering. He wanted to do an apprenticeship course.”  The child's friends said he had previously played football for local team St Matthew’s FC and went to school in West Norwood.







*The Late John Ogunjobi*​
Officers are also appealing to anyone who may have captured footage or images of the incident on their mobile phone to get in contact.  No arrests have been made to date.

*Anyone with information is asked to contact the incident room on 020 8721 4961 or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*

*You can also tweet information to @MetCC.*​


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2018)

Massive armed police presence outside the Tulse Hill Hotel. Rumours on FB of another fatal stabbing


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2018)

ringo said:


> Massive armed police presence outside the Tulse Hill Hotel. Rumours on FB of another fatal stabbing



I was just there as they put up the cordons, they're not letting anyone through - it's in the flats next to the Euro Car Centre.  Sooo many police there.  I had hoped it was just a drugs bust.  I still do...


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> I was just there as they put up the cordons, they're not letting anyone through - it's in the flats next to the Euro Car Centre.  Sooo many police there.  I had hoped it was just a drugs bust.  I still do...


Someone on the West Norwood Local FB group just said they asked a copper on the cordon and he told them it was a fatal stabbing


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2018)

ringo said:


> Someone on the West Norwood Local FB group just said they asked a copper on the cordon and he told them it was a fatal stabbing


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2018)

ringo said:


> Someone on the West Norwood Local FB group just said they asked a copper on the cordon and he told them it was a fatal stabbing


That's terrible news. This is really getting out of hand


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2018)

London 999 Twitter account now quoted on FB group:
BREAKING: A man believed to be in his 50’s has been found with head injuries. Police were called at 12.54pm to Norwood Road, #*TulseHill*, #*SE24*. Sadly, the victim has been pronounced dead at the scene. Scotland Yard confirm no arrests. A crime scene remains.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2018)

It's in the Standard: 
Man found dead from severe head injuries in south London street


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 10, 2018)

Walked past the Tulse Hill site a couple of times today - there is a little shrine there - flowers, cards and chalked messages. Also walked past the Clapham South site too, which has a smaller shrine of flowers.


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone heard any further news about the man who died on Friday? There was a police car guarding the site for most of the weekend, presumably to protect it from external contamination. But judging by where the incident might have happened (based on where a paramedic kit bag that was still visible today at the bottom of the 'pit') it looks to me as if it could have been a tragic fall.


----------



## M0llyMols (Nov 12, 2018)

So sad to hear about the killing of the 16 year old child and the gentleman in his 50's.  I'm still making the move to TH.  I really hope things get better


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 12, 2018)

> He will be forgotten about in three days.



Today, detectives investigating the fatal stabbing of 16-year-old *John Ogunjobi*, 16 in Tulse Hill have made four arrests.

Four men - aged [A] 22, 20, [C] 21 and [D] 23 - have been arrested on suspicion of murder and taken to custody at south London police stations for questioning.

*





Officers are appealing to anyone who may have captured footage or images of the incident on their mobile phone to get in contact.

Anyone with information is asked to contact the incident room on 020 8721 4961 or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.

You can also tweet information to @MetCC.*​


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 12, 2018)

Poor kid. It's heart breaking. His poor mum. And the old fella too. I don't remember it being this bad when I lived in TH, just two years ago :/


----------



## Smick (Nov 13, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Poor kid. It's heart breaking. His poor mum. And the old fella too. I don't remember it being this bad when I lived in TH, just two years ago :/


What makes it really shocking is that it isn’t that bad two years later. People are still friendly. Saying hello to strangers on Norwood Rd, a quick chat in the Co-op, chatting to neighbours, businesses operating as normal etc. There’s a strong neighbourhood ethos in TH and people are getting on with their lives. It doesn’t feel bad.

I think that’s what shocks me though, that we all go on as before.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2018)

This Friday in the Railway - 

Brixton Buzz brings the party to The Railway, Tulse Hill – and it’s free all night! Fri 16th Nov 2018


----------



## T & P (Nov 15, 2018)

An iron gate has just been installed at the front of the perimeter brick wall of the flat where a man died last week. Beforehand there was an open gap and anyone could walk straight into the front garden and fall to the bottom as there are no railings.

Doesn’t prove anything but it suggests to me the man who died could have just wondered in, fallen and hit his head into the concrete ground below?


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 16, 2018)

When i moved to the area there were curb crawlers will be prosecuted sign on Christchurch road. It must be better as the sign has gone.


----------



## nick (Nov 16, 2018)

oldandjaded said:


> It must be better as the sign has gone.


MAybe someone stole it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2018)

nick said:


> MAybe someone stole it?



it's up on my bedroom wall...


----------



## nick (Nov 16, 2018)

There used to be kerb crawler signs on Christchurch / Hillside corners.
Haven't seen much evidence of sex workers there for a long time, and no warning sign.
Maybe a dangerous assumption but I think they move to closer to the location of the latest crack-house. For instance for last couple of months there have been a few hanging around in the mornings at the Brixton Hill end of Upper Tulse Hill. In times past (many years) there were grouping around top of Brixton Hill/ New Park Road with a den allegedly  being on Lyham Road.

It's all very sad


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 16, 2018)

There’s a lot of sex workers around upper Tulse Hill/somers road now, been quite a big increase recently. Apparently they’ve been using the gardens down the bottom of Archbishops place to do business.


----------



## M0llyMols (Nov 16, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> There’s a lot of sex workers around upper Tulse Hill/somers road now, been quite a big increase recently. Apparently they’ve been using the gardens down the bottom of Archbishops place to do business.


 I had no idea, didn't know this was a thing in TH. Not seeing many reasons to continue my move, lately


----------



## nick (Nov 16, 2018)

You could consider it a bonus (except for the poor sex workers) as it slows the steady creep of gentrification*.

It's a great place with good transport links. It isn't bland like so many places now and has many positives.

*Says the professional who did his bit for gentrification by buying into the area in 1991 and who has done his fair share of eating in swanky places, going to "edgy" nights in the Fridge back in the day etc  etc


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 16, 2018)

They've moved from lyham road then.

Mollymols it's fine. I've lived in the area since 2003. It's not Chelsea or Chiswick but better than Bromley where I was robbed 6 or 7 times.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 16, 2018)

Mollymols it really is fine. Generally they they aren’t bothering anyone. Feel sorry for them more than anything. The real problem is violent fucking scum pimps who prey on a lot of them. 

Wish they’d just legalise prostitution and drugs and that would help a lot Olof women getting into the spiral of drug dependency/pimp exploitation/criminal records


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2018)

I think after a while people start making complaints of, I don't remember, harassment in the community, or something like that and the police move them on from that area then they congregate half a mile or a mile in one direction or another.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 16, 2018)

One of my neighbours has been making a lot of complaints and said that one of the local councillors asked her what she expected when she lived in a red light area


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2018)

Excellent.  She should have realised when it popped up in all the tourist guides. Of course!


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 16, 2018)

The drug/prostitute house in Lanercost road is now a fine family home.


----------



## M0llyMols (Nov 16, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Mollymols it really is fine. Generally they they aren’t bothering anyone. Feel sorry for them more than anything. The real problem is violent fucking scum pimps who prey on a lot of them.
> 
> Wish they’d just legalise prostitution and drugs and that would help a lot Olof women getting into the spiral of drug dependency/pimp exploitation/criminal records



Thanks guys, really appreciate the responses.  Certainly feels like a community vibe


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2018)

About three years ago, when the flat underneath me on Probyn was a rental, some people moved in and it was effectively a brothel.  I eventually had to tell the owner who kicked them out and sold it.

They never disturbed me and I could never hear anything going on, but the stream of awkward, embarrassed slightly lost looking males (of all types)  walking past and sometimes knocking on my door by mistake got a bit wearing.

But I do like living here - and there's loads of great stuff now in West Norwood.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2018)

M0llyMols said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate the responses.  Certainly feels like a community vibe


About a year ago I got involved in some local stuff, I've met so many lovely people.

Hope the move goes well and welcome to the 'hood.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> it's up on my bedroom wall...



It's actually in our old shed!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2018)

couple of bits of entirely boring gossip and tittle tattle:

people in the nail bar reckon that the White Hart has someone new moving in
Greggs no longer sells bread!!


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> couple of bits of entirely boring gossip and tittle tattle:
> 
> people in the nail bar reckon that the White Hart has someone new moving in
> Greggs no longer sells bread!!


To continue as a pub? I hope the seller has reduced the asking price significantly, because otherwise they're going to have to shift an awful lot of pints to make it a viable business.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2018)

T & P said:


> To continue as a pub? I hope the seller has reduced the asking price significantly, because otherwise they're going to have to shift an awful lot of pints to make it a viable business.



No idea... and quite possibly not true anyway.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2018)

I hope the White Hart comes back but with sensible people in charge. It's in a good location and is ideally placed to give the Railway some competition.

And on that note, I'll be DJing there in 20 mins. Come along and say hello!


----------



## Smick (Nov 17, 2018)

nick said:


> There used to be kerb crawler signs on Christchurch / Hillside corners.
> Haven't seen much evidence of sex workers there for a long time, and no warning sign.
> Maybe a dangerous assumption but I think they move to closer to the location of the latest crack-house. For instance for last couple of months there have been a few hanging around in the mornings at the Brixton Hill end of Upper Tulse Hill. In times past (many years) there were grouping around top of Brixton Hill/ New Park Road with a den allegedly  being on Lyham Road.
> 
> It's all very sad



I was out in the car recently. I noticed as I turned into Upper Tulse Hill that a girl was waving in a strange way. Then I noticed she was carrying a can of K cider and the penny dropped as I drove past. I then was out in the same direction 90 minutes later and there was a guy, also with a can, shouting her. She can’t have been more than late twenties and he looked to be in his fifties. I’d imagine they’re both dependent on booze and she is prostituting herself to get enough money for both of them. It was just two short car journeys, a drop off and pick up if my daughter to drama school, but it was so sad to see. Anyone who considers paying these girls needs locked up.


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 17, 2018)

Smick said:


> ............ Anyone who considers paying these girls needs locked up.



Don't think the girls will do it for free.


----------



## Smick (Nov 17, 2018)

oldandjaded said:


> Don't think the girls will do it for free.


Of course not. They don’t do it because they like the kerbcrawler. They’re either being controlled by menace, or addicted to alcohol or drugs or both.


----------



## Smick (Nov 18, 2018)

Has anyone, in the last year, seen anyone go into or come out of the Police neighbourhood watch place beside the dry cleaner? I was never really sure of the point of it before but now it seems to have been abandoned.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

Smick said:


> Has anyone, in the last year, seen anyone go into or come out of the Police neighbourhood watch place beside the dry cleaner? I was never really sure of the point of it before but now it seems to have been abandoned.


The one in Brixton is the same.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

Some pics from Fri night at the Railway 
















In photos: Brixton Buzz party at the Railway, Tulse Hill, Fri 16th Nov 2018


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> The one in Brixton is the same.



All Old Bill services between Streatham and Kennington seem to have been pretty much pulled back to Brixton copshop. Fucking shit if you get robbed or mobbed anywhere less central.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> A local community worker - who attended school five minutes' walk away from the scene of  the latest child murder - gives his answer:
> 
> ‘Some soldiers in Afghanistan have _not_ seen this level of trauma’


FFS. Stop it. Your obsession - and apparent lack of meaningful action - over terrible but rare acts of violence is getting quite disturbing now.

I'm creating a thread for you called  'Murders and Violent Crime in south London' -  and there you can endlessly post up your comment-free cut and paste reports rather. I'll also move any of your posts that I see into that forum.

*edit: done - 
* Murders and violent crime in Brixton and south London*


----------



## nick (Nov 26, 2018)

The ghost restaurant that was Thaicoons on the one way system is due to re-open today with new name and under new ownership, according to a notice in the door when I walked past yesterday


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2018)

nick said:


> The ghost restaurant that was Thaicoons on the one way system is due to re-open today with new name and under new ownership, according to a notice in the door when I walked past yesterday



I only saw it from across the road, but it looks like quite a nice fit out...


----------



## Smick (Nov 26, 2018)

nick said:


> The ghost restaurant that was Thaicoons on the one way system is due to re-open today with new name and under new ownership, according to a notice in the door when I walked past yesterday


What is the new name? Is it still Thai?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2018)

This is doing the rounds on West Norwood Local.  Can somebody post on the West Norwood thread?  I'm banned for a couple weeks 



Much respect to the security guard, that's some real guts to get properly involved.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2018)

(again, can somebody post this up on the West Norwood thread/ban etc, muchos apprecii)

West Norwood Feast this Sunday 2nd is the last Feast of the year (though there's a Christmas Lights thing on Sunday the 9th, will send details when I have it).

We've got a load of great choirs and bands playing on St Luke's steps from 12.30-4.00pm, including The Effras, an amazing local band with some songs that will mean a lot to people who live in the area....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2018)

Why are you banned?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why are you banned?



Because I got into a spat with editor.  Now can't post stuff that is relevant to community etc.

It's only for a month but would be a shame not to share this stuff.  Don't want to make an issue out of it but would be grateful if somebody could share on appropriate thread.

Cheers


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Because I got into a spat with editor.



Silly billy...


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Silly billy...



Gotta roll with it eh?

_'You have insufficient privileges to reply here.'_ it says


----------



## Smick (Nov 26, 2018)

I quite enjoy watching the two of you sparring. You both make good points, are both intelligent guys with your hearts in the right place, neither of you knows when to pack it in, but he has the ban button and you don’t so there can only be one winner.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2018)

Smick said:


> I quite enjoy watching the two of you sparring. You both make good points, are both intelligent guys with your hearts in the right place, neither of you knows when to pack it in, but he has the ban button and you don’t so there can only be one winner.


Thanks Smick , that has made my night 

Any chance you could share the Feast stuff on the WN thread?

Cheers dude


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2018)

Smick said:


> I quite enjoy watching the two of you sparring. You both make good points, are both intelligent guys with your hearts in the right place, neither of you knows when to pack it in, but he has the ban button and you don’t so there can only be one winner.


Thanks bud.  Come find me on the day and I shall buy you a can of overpriced craft beer


----------



## Smick (Nov 26, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Thanks bud.  Come find me on the day and I shall buy you a can of overpriced craft beer


 I’ve got a hot date! I think I’ll be drinking a pint of overpriced craft beer over a Sunday roast somewhere in West London.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2018)

Smick said:


> I’ve got a hot date! I think I’ll be drinking a pint of overpriced craft beer over a Sunday roast somewhere in West London.



Best wishes for your date   Shall buy you a beer another time


----------



## T & P (Nov 26, 2018)

Smick said:


> I quite enjoy watching the two of you sparring. You both make good points, are both intelligent guys with your hearts in the right place, neither of you knows when to pack it in, but he has the ban button and you don’t so there can only be one winner.


Doesn’t sound terribly fair though.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2018)

T & P said:


> Doesn’t sound terribly fair though.


If you have any kind of complaint about any of the mods who give up their spare time to run this site at absolutely no cost you yourself - and without any advertising whatsoever -  please take it to the appropriate forum, because the days of these threads getting taken over by endless personal attacks and digs are now over. This is a thread about Tulse Hill. Please stick to that topic. Thank you.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2018)

T & P said:


> Doesn’t sound terribly fair though.





editor said:


> If you have any kind of complaint about any of the mods who give up their spare time to run this site at absolutely no cost you yourself - and without any advertising whatsoever -  please take it to the appropriate forum, because the days of these threads getting taken over by endless personal attacks and digs are now over. This is a thread about Tulse Hill. Please stick to that topic. Thank you.



Taking it to the appropriate forum is a load of nonsense as we all know, because they are run by the people doing the banning.  The 'rules' are a really easy way of being able to abdicate responsibility for any kind of balanced debate.

And arguing a different point of view is on the whole seen as being disruptive.  And so the boards are effectively being run as a dictatorship, where if you don't agree with what is being said, you're banned or insulted or whatever.  (none of what I have posted have been personal attacks or digs - just questions about the legitimacy of what is being said)

People giving up their time is a decoy.  It's a rough and tumble place, but only if it suits the the main person's POV.  And that's fine.  As long as people are aware of it.


----------



## Smick (Nov 26, 2018)

Sorry for kicking all this off, or escalating it or whatever it is I have done. I like both of your postings, while understanding that this cannot be a freeforall so needs moderation and appreciate editor doing so. 

My final words on the subject. And will now talk about Tulse Hill only on this thread.


----------



## Smick (Nov 26, 2018)

I see that the dry cleaner has a new sign, which is the same as the one up in W Norwood. Some form of a chain. 

I used to share a flat with four other adults with only one washing machine so used to get a service wash from Mr Mohammed, who I think was two sets of owners ago, back in 2008/09. His wife also often sewed up jeans and things that would otherwise have gone in the bin. 

It’s a good community resource to have, I hope it’s still as good as in his days.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Taking it to the appropriate forum is a load of nonsense as we all know, because they are run by the people doing the banning.  The 'rules' are a really easy way of being able to abdicate responsibility for any kind of balanced debate.
> 
> And arguing a different point of view is on the whole seen as being disruptive.  And so the boards are effectively being run as a dictatorship, where if you don't agree with what is being said, you're banned or insulted or whatever.  (none of what I have posted have been personal attacks or digs - just questions about the legitimacy of what is being said)
> 
> People giving up their time is a decoy.  It's a rough and tumble place, but only if it suits the the main person's POV.  And that's fine.  As long as people are aware of it.


So you'll just *carry on after being told to stop*? Then have a warning. I've told you that personal stuff is not allowed any more. If you have a complaint take it the feedback forum - where all the mods can view it - or you can complain to individual mods. This is my last post on the topic in this thread about TULSE HILL. Further disruptive, personal comments will be deleted and the poster warned.

Update: it seems that the last warning has made the system give him an automatic temp ban. Well, it's not like he's wasn't warned not to keep posting this off topic stuff here.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 27, 2018)

Smick said:


> It’s a good community resource to have, I hope it’s still as good as in his days.



I think not.  When this lot took over from the last, absolutely lovely, woman running the place, they put the prices up by about 50%.  I don't use it anymore and other people I know used to use it don't either.


----------



## Smick (Nov 29, 2018)

The shop in between London Pizza and Diamonds seems to have been renovated for a new use. Anyone know what it will be?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 29, 2018)

Smick said:


> The shop in between London Pizza and Diamonds seems to have been renovated for a new use. Anyone know what it will be?



It was renovated ages ago but I notice that it seems like someone might be moving in - they've done a nice job on the outside anyway.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 29, 2018)

Good reports coming back from the new Thai where Thaicoons was before (but apparently different owners).  Menu etc here:

Siam Niyom, Thai Food – Siam Niyom Thai Restaurant in Tulse Hill


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 29, 2018)

The crime meeting in Jubilee Hall had been interesting, although as always seems its about a process rather than a destination.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2018)

editor said:


> So you'll just *carry on after being told to stop*? Then have a warning. I've told you that personal stuff is not allowed any more. If you have a complaint take it the feedback forum - where all the mods can view it - or you can complain to individual mods. This is my last post on the topic in this thread about TULSE HILL. Further disruptive, personal comments will be deleted and the poster warned.
> 
> Update: it seems that the last warning has made the system give him an automatic temp ban. Well, it's not like he's wasn't warned not to keep posting this off topic stuff here.



Quite.

I've made efforts engaging with Discobastard and he stops posting.

He is imo just disruptive.


----------



## Smick (Nov 30, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Quite.
> 
> I've made efforts engaging with Discobastard and he stops posting.
> 
> He is imo just disruptive.


I think he has a lot to offer the board. 

More than most people.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> The crime meeting in Jubilee Hall had been interesting, although as always seems its about a process rather than a destination.



Why was it interesting?  

Did they discuss these plans mooted for police to carry guns in areas such as ours?  It was being discussed yesterday on the news and I felt quite alarmed.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 30, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Why was it interesting?
> 
> Did they discuss these plans mooted for police to carry guns in areas such as ours?  It was being discussed yesterday on the news and I felt quite alarmed.



No discussion of armed police.

Interesting in sense that it was first time I'd been to a public meeting about knife crime/results of such in an area I live. A lot of posturing by usual suspects yes, but still interesting as a lot of the estate people still got to speak up and give their view (stop sending people, send resources to people already here etc)


----------



## discobastard (Nov 30, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Quite.
> 
> I've made efforts engaging with Discobastard and he stops posting.
> 
> He is imo just disruptive.



I think you'll find we don't agree on everything.  That doesn't equal 'just disruptive'.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2018)

discobastard said:


> I think you'll find we don't agree on everything.  That doesn't equal 'just disruptive'.



Another thing we will have to disagree on then.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 1, 2018)

On lighter note. 

Anyone else think the cat smelt something nice and stayed for a while.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 1, 2018)

Quite a bold statement to say you've "found a lost cat". How did they know it was lost? Cant be from a lost cat poster or they'd just contact the owner. Cats pretty much go wherever they please for as long as they want. The sign should probably read "Cat kidnapped at 119 Leigham Vale"


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Quite a bold statement to say you've "found a lost cat". How did they know it was lost? Cant be from a lost cat poster or they'd just contact the owner. Cats pretty much go wherever they please for as long as they want. The sign should probably read "Cat kidnapped at 119 Leigham Vale"


Probably not cat people. Anyone even the flimsiest of past experiences with cats will know they are more than happy to suddenly gain entry and spend a extended period of time at complete strangers’ homes. In particular if freebies are on offer.

If they don’t lock the cat in, it’ll of course fuck off when they least expect it without as much as a meowy thank you.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Quite a bold statement to say you've "found a lost cat". How did they know it was lost? Cant be from a lost cat poster or they'd just contact the owner. Cats pretty much go wherever they please for as long as they want. The sign should probably read "Cat kidnapped at 119 Leigham Vale"



I know the people at 119 and they know everyone and everything (and most people know them too) - when I had a problem with a cat locally it was them and another neighbour I went to ask - who knows every cat in the neighbourhoord - most of them are her's for a start.  If they say the cat is lost - it's probably lost.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 2, 2018)

Can they tell the owners of the ginger cat to stop bullying my two. Or even better tell the cat. 

Also if it's a black and white it's a stray.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2018)

oldandjaded said:


> Can they tell the owners of the ginger cat to stop bullying my two. Or even better tell the cat.
> 
> Also if it's a black and white it's a stray.





We have issues with the cross-eyed silver cat who is AWFUL - comes in, beats up the cats, sprays and shits everywhere and breaks into the cupboard and steals their food.  Then tries to attack us.  We did ask around about it as we thought it might be feral and suddenly it reappeared wearing a collar.  

The marmalade cat is a love in comparison.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 2, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> We have issues with the cross-eyed silver cat who is AWFUL - comes in, beats up the cats, sprays and shits everywhere and breaks into the cupboard and steals their food.  Then tries to attack us.  We did ask around about it as we thought it might be feral and suddenly it reappeared wearing a collar.
> 
> The marmalade cat is a love in comparison.



Can't believe you are still getting shit from that cat


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 2, 2018)

Ginger cats are similar to white cats. They're all a couple of dreamies short of a picnic


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Can't believe you are still getting shit from that cat



We've got a chipped cat flap and we've had so many problems with it - brought the cats back to have the chips re-positioned.  It's just been problem after problem.  Kinda given up now.  The "bad cat" has got the best of us.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 2, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> We've got a chipped cat flap and we've had so many problems with it - brought the cats back to have the chips re-positioned.  It's just been problem after problem.  Kinda given up now.  The "bad cat" has got the best of us.



What a little shit. We've got a naughty cat round here as well. He used to come in eat my cats food. Once he ate her food and then pissed on her bowl. Pure disrespect


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> What a little shit. We've got a naughty cat round here as well. He used to come in eat my cats food. Once he ate her food and then pissed on her bowl. Pure disrespect


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2018)

So we now have a flashy new billboard up next to Ladbroke's.  While it's amusing that it currently shows the Windows desktop, it suggests that it is going to be lit up and animated (I presume at least).

At such a dangerous junction, with at least one horrific incident in the past year, I'm not sure whether drivers *need* any more distraction when roaring up Christchurch Road, especially when they are turning a corner.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2018)

discobastard said:


> So we now have a flashy new billboard up next to Ladbroke's.  While it's amusing that it currently shows the Windows desktop, it suggests that it is going to be lit up and animated (I presume at least).
> 
> At such a dangerous junction, with at least one horrific incident in the past year, I'm not sure whether drivers *need* any more distraction when roaring up Christchurch Road, especially when they are turning a corner.
> 
> View attachment 154409


Shame you can't get a game of Solitaire up on it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2018)

Tulse Hill is will be like the new Piccadilly Circus before you know it.....you mark my words....

...think of the energy consumption!!!!


----------



## discobastard (Dec 4, 2018)

Thankfully it won’t be animated ads. That’ll teach me to post before I know the facts [emoji849]

Appreciate they went through a whole risk assessment process before putting it up.


----------



## M0llyMols (Dec 5, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Tulse Hill is will be like the new Piccadilly Circus before you know it.....you mark my words....
> 
> ...think of the energy consumption!!!!


Ha! Let's hope not.  If only it would become more pedestrianised like Herne Hill.  Seems highly unlikely with this sign going up *sigh*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2018)

You've only been here five minutes and you want to gentrify the place.

Just moved to Herne Hill if that's more your bag.


----------



## T & P (Dec 5, 2018)

A pedestrianised, or simply more pedestrian-friendly Tulse Hill would be highly desirable under every conceivable circumstance, and has nothing to do with gentrification imo.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2018)

T & P said:


> A pedestrianised, or simply more pedestrian-friendly Tulse Hill would be highly desirable under every conceivable circumstance, and has nothing to do with gentrification.


I agree. 
It's awful for pedestrians.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2018)

OK - I was probably being a bit unfair....

...it would be nicer if going to the pub didn't involve taking part in Death Race 2018


----------



## alcopop (Dec 5, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You've only been here five minutes and you want to gentrify the place.
> 
> Just moved to Herne Hill if that's more your bag.


Tulse hill probably cheaper tbf


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Tulse hill probably cheaper tbf



We are cheap up this end...


----------



## T & P (Dec 5, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> OK - I was probably being a bit unfair....
> 
> ...it would be nicer if going to the pub didn't involve taking part in Death Race 2018


As per the proposal posted a while ago in this thread, there are plans afoot for a major redesign of the entire area that involve getting rid of the one-way system and introducing a part-closure of private traffic on Norwood Road, which on paper at least sounds like a massive improvement.

I am not sure if the plans have been given final approval, but I fucking hope they do. They're pencilled in to take place in 2020 if memory serves, so not that far away.


----------



## nick (Dec 5, 2018)

Lambeth consulting (for the 3rd time at least?) on extending CPZ to east of Streatham Hill / Tulse Hill.

They seem really keen for residents to vote for it (presumably for revenue generation in my cynical view) and have, what feels like, tenuous rationale for being able to ask the question again. Suspect they will keep on asking until they get the answer they want. 
I would be happy with minimal controlled hours (10am to 2pm), but you have to vote yes to CPZ before you can go for that option and I fear that they would take the yes to CPZ response and then make it all day residents no matter what. There for I will go no CPZ

It's not exactly the "people's vote" level of importance, but at least  it helps me in trying to understand what brexiteers feel like when us remoaners ask for another referendum.


----------



## Smick (Dec 6, 2018)

nick said:


> Lambeth consulting (for the 3rd time at least?) on extending CPZ to east of Streatham Hill / Tulse Hill.
> 
> They seem really keen for residents to vote for it (presumably for revenue generation in my cynical view) and have, what feels like, tenuous rationale for being able to ask the question again. Suspect they will keep on asking until they get the answer they want.
> I would be happy with minimal controlled hours (10am to 2pm), but you have to vote yes to CPZ before you can go for that option and I fear that they would take the yes to CPZ response and then make it all day residents no matter what. There for I will go no CPZ
> ...



I live on Palace Road. Tulse Hill is the last Thameslink stop with uncontrolled parking. The entire area is full of people, from outside the area, driving round in the mornings, burning petrol, trying to find a space so they can go into town. There is absolutely no local economic benefit to their coming into the area. If I am taking the kids to school, someone will see us approach the car, stop, put their indicator on and wait 2-3 minutes for me to drive off so they can take the space. It’s dangerous to cross the road, there are all manner of commercial vehicles parked up, I’m not even sure why, the bin men have twice the work to avoid cars as they bring the bins out to the lorries, tradesmen can’t get their vans close to where they are working.

We are crying out for a CPZ. I’m not sure why it wasn’t voted for the last time. I know some people on here make convincing arguments against cars in general, but I don’t think that’s going to happen.

After the last survey, they kept free parking but put down more yellow lines, which has helped in terms of making the roads easier to cross by stopping people from parking too close to a corner, but it’s still not enough.

I watched for about two weeks when the parking enforcement came round and slapped tickets on cars on the new yellow lines every single day. They seem to have stopped that for the time being. Maybe because of leaves on them.

If you own a car, surely you’d welcome a resident’s permit, allowing you to park closer to home and reducing the chances of you parking illegally and being fined.

If you don’t own a car, surely you’ll welcome fewer cars parked outside your house, making it safer to cross the road or cycle.

All it takes is midday to 2pm to stop the Thameslink workers. Even midday to 1.

It’s going to cost Lambeth a lot to enact. Road painting, signs to indicate operating hours, guys to enforce the rules, maybe some pay and display machines too. I’d be surprised if it is revenue generating.

I’m all for it.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 6, 2018)

The CPZ has made a massive difference at the top of Brixton Hill. Used to be full of commuters every morning driving round looking for car spaces but the 12-2 restriction means they are all gone. We don’t have a car so impact on us but residents can now park near their houses and the street is loads quieter


----------



## nick (Dec 6, 2018)

All fair points form Smick / Shakesp.....

I would be happy for a couple of hours in middle of day to stop commuter parking but, call me cynical, I feel that a vote for yes to CPZ would result in all day restrictions, no matter what the vote says (there is a "get out clause" in the consultation about ensuring that hours are consistent with those in surrounding areas - though good to head of 12-2 in Brixton Hill. )

I can cope with paying to park my car on the road as a resident, even though it would probably be  relatively expensive due to its age, but when I read that a visitor permit would be £5 per pop, I feel that it is a revenue generator first and foremost. 

I accept my view is probably coloured by my opinion of the current Lambeth council - c.f. the consultation / survey on the fencing at the country show


----------



## Smick (Dec 6, 2018)

Is £5 for a visitor permit for 24 hours really that unreasonable though? Compared to paid for parking anywhere else in London. And the chances are your visitors can park right outside your front door because all the commuters have gone so it’s a better parking experience than at present. 

I do think that it is unfair that your car being older will cost more to park it. After all, cars don’t produce emissions when parked. My car is plug-in hybrid so should be a free permit as it gets free congestion charge. That system isn’t going to change though. 

The roads off Tulse Hill are 12-2, as are those off Half Moon Lane in HH, although they’re Southwark Council. I couldn’t see them doing anything other than 12-2 with us and I think a 7am-7pm restriction is the lesser of two evils when compared with doing nothing, which is what they have done so far.


----------



## Smick (Dec 6, 2018)

I looked up the website. It seems that there have been petitions raised by people because the other side of Streatham High Road is to get a CPZ, which will send all the commuters for Brixton and Streatham Hill station who usually park round Telford Avenue etc into the ABC roads. I'd imagine that the CPZ in Brixton Hill moved some commuting parking out to Streatham Hill. The bus routes into Brixton are so good, it's more or less free tube parking.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 6, 2018)

discobastard said:


> So we now have a flashy new billboard up next to Ladbroke's.  While it's amusing that it currently shows the Windows desktop, it suggests that it is going to be lit up and animated (I presume at least).
> 
> At such a dangerous junction, with at least one horrific incident in the past year, I'm not sure whether drivers *need* any more distraction when roaring up Christchurch Road, especially when they are turning a corner.
> 
> View attachment 154409


Actually having seen it now, even though it's not animated ads, it's pretty distracting, not to mention the light pollution.  Not entirely sure the council thought through the implications, but I imagine they get paid for the site.


----------



## M0llyMols (Dec 6, 2018)

T & P said:


> A pedestrianised, or simply more pedestrian-friendly Tulse Hill would be highly desirable under every conceivable circumstance, and has nothing to do with gentrification imo.


Couldn't have put it better myself. This is a question of safety.  Has nothing to do with gentrification.smh


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2018)

I forgot to say that we went to the new Thai restaurant earlier this week and it was absolutely lovely.  It was really very busy too for an early week evening.  The food was incredible and the service was great too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 7, 2018)

WRT to the parking - it's the 2nd consultation.  I think the last one was a long time ago.  We do have a car but I drive it so very rarely as we all commute by bike and dislike driving anyway so if we're in town it's public transport/bicycles.  So the nicking "my" parking space thing rarely bothers me (although it is annoying when it does happen).  However all that Smick describes above is true.  Plus it does create havoc even when the kids are commuting by bike.  Also I think the council obviously does need money for essential services and if they're going to have to generate it from somewhere - car use seems a good place to start.


----------



## technical (Dec 7, 2018)

Local authorities aren't allowed to use money raised by controlled parking zones on anything other than running/maintaining the scheme - they can't spend it on other services. 

Would agree about the difference made by the CPZ between Brixton Hill and Tulse Hill, although the down side of having less parked cars is to me the increased speed of drivers passing through.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 7, 2018)

technical said:


> Local authorities aren't allowed to use money raised by controlled parking zones on anything other than running/maintaining the scheme - they can't spend it on other services.
> 
> Would agree about the difference made by the CPZ between Brixton Hill and Tulse Hill, although the down side of having less parked cars is to me the increased speed of drivers passing through.



Interesting about the use of proceeds!  I suppose if you have to pay for enforcement that money has to come from somewhere too.

It's true that the increased speed of drivers is problematic too.  On my stretch of road one side is yellow line so what tends to happen is that those travelling at 20mph get overtaken at speed by boy-racers at speed.  This is terrifying if I'm cycling and there's a car speeding towards me on my side of the road.  More than once I've had to do an emergency pavement mount to avoid being hit.  One of our neighbours has twice had their wall destroyed by cars losing control at a tricky point on the road.  OTOH, further up the road there is parking on both sides of the road - constant gridlock, people doing 3 point turns in anger into kids outside the primary school, swearing, fighting, smashed up cars etc.


----------



## Smick (Dec 7, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Interesting about the use of proceeds!  I suppose if you have to pay for enforcement that money has to come from somewhere too.
> 
> It's true that the increased speed of drivers is problematic too.  On my stretch of road one side is yellow line so what tends to happen is that those travelling at 20mph get overtaken at speed by boy-racers at speed.  This is terrifying if I'm cycling and there's a car speeding towards me on my side of the road.  More than once I've had to do an emergency pavement mount to avoid being hit.  One of our neighbours has twice had their wall destroyed by cars losing control at a tricky point on the road.  OTOH, further up the road there is parking on both sides of the road - constant gridlock, people doing 3 point turns in anger into kids outside the primary school, swearing, fighting, smashed up cars etc.



If your road is the road I think it is, I’ve lost count of the number of times I have been overtaken. And not by boy racers only. By mothers in Range Rovers, by middle aged men, usually giving me a honk on the horn as they do so, only for me to catch up with them in 30 seconds in a queue of cars. 

The speed problem is easily enforced by police, I think you can request them to come out if there is a problem. Although if they just do it once or twice, it won’t have a lasting impact. Just as the people who got ticketed every day for two weeks on the new yellow lines outside my house kept coming. Individuals might get put off from repeating it but no overall change in behaviour.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 7, 2018)

Smick said:


> If your road is the road I think it is, I’ve lost count of the number of times I have been overtaken. And not by boy racers only. By mothers in Range Rovers, by middle aged men, usually giving me a honk on the horn as they do so, only for me to catch up with them in 30 seconds in a queue of cars.
> 
> The speed problem is easily enforced by police, I think you can request them to come out if there is a problem. Although if they just do it once or twice, it won’t have a lasting impact. Just as the people who got ticketed every day for two weeks on the new yellow lines outside my house kept coming. Individuals might get put off from repeating it but no overall change in behaviour.



but they don't enforce it - I don't think they even have time for that anymore - even the funny little car with the camera on top has disappeared.  We had a community meeting at the school with Lambeth about the problems - last year one of the kids was run over by another parent - and I really felt for the 2 Lambeth employees who came - they looked close to tears - their colleagues had all been made redundant.  They said speed cameras couldn't be put up because there was no money to do so.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 7, 2018)

Aren't London Council's pushing for a law change to take over enforcement of fines and license points on driving offences - given that the Met are too busy?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 7, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Aren't London Council's pushing for a law change to take over enforcement of fines and license points on driving offences - given that the Met are too busy?



I don't know.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2018)

Smick said:


> If your road is the road I think it is, I’ve lost count of the number of times I have been overtaken. And not by boy racers only. By mothers in Range Rovers, by middle aged men, usually giving me a honk on the horn as they do so, only for me to catch up with them in 30 seconds in a queue of cars.
> 
> The speed problem is easily enforced by police, I think you can request them to come out if there is a problem. Although if they just do it once or twice, it won’t have a lasting impact. Just as the people who got ticketed every day for two weeks on the new yellow lines outside my house kept coming. Individuals might get put off from repeating it but no overall change in behaviour.



The Police have had "austerity" cuts. At community meeting I attended a while back they don't even have enough resources to deal with drug dealers in local estates. 

Middle aged men and mothers in Range Rovers are at bottom of the police list of priorities. 

Yes they might do a few hours of fines one day. 

The other thing is I meet drivers regularly. Speed cameras, Bus lanes , CPZ zones etc are all resented by the otherwise law abiding upstanding citizen. Police have enough problems without coming down hard on them.I don't think they want to.


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 8, 2018)

I am kind of infavor of cpz to be honest.  I have a driveway which is almost impossible to use when people just decided to encroach a couple of inches or even better just park across it entirely. 

Mrs (notold)andjaded doesn't agree with me.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 8, 2018)

This is tomorrow up on the steps of St Luke's Chruch in West Norwood - final Feast event of the year.  Lots of food and gift stalls in the Church.  Should be fun.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2018)

This Thursday Free Tulse Hill creative networking event showcases fashion, stylists, live acts, stalls, DJs & more, Thurs 13th Dec


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks like a car has taken out a lamppost or set of traffic lights opposite the empty Ford car dealership...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 13, 2018)

T & P said:


> Looks like a car has taken out a lamppost or set of traffic lights opposite the empty Ford car dealership...



It was a small van...which got trashed.

Saw it it being taken away by a recovery vehicle around 5pm


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Interesting about the use of proceeds!  I suppose if you have to pay for enforcement that money has to come from somewhere too.
> 
> It's true that the increased speed of drivers is problematic too.  On my stretch of road one side is yellow line so what tends to happen is that those travelling at 20mph get overtaken at speed by boy-racers at speed.  This is terrifying if I'm cycling and there's a car speeding towards me on my side of the road.  More than once I've had to do an emergency pavement mount to avoid being hit.  One of our neighbours has twice had their wall destroyed by cars losing control at a tricky point on the road.  OTOH, further up the road there is parking on both sides of the road - constant gridlock, people doing 3 point turns in anger into kids outside the primary school, swearing, fighting, smashed up cars etc.



Also discussed here by the way

Speeding and general dangerous driving in and around Brixton


----------



## clandestino (Dec 17, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Interesting about the use of proceeds!  I suppose if you have to pay for enforcement that money has to come from somewhere too.
> 
> It's true that the increased speed of drivers is problematic too.  On my stretch of road one side is yellow line so what tends to happen is that those travelling at 20mph get overtaken at speed by boy-racers at speed.  This is terrifying if I'm cycling and there's a car speeding towards me on my side of the road.  More than once I've had to do an emergency pavement mount to avoid being hit.  One of our neighbours has twice had their wall destroyed by cars losing control at a tricky point on the road.  OTOH, further up the road there is parking on both sides of the road - constant gridlock, people doing 3 point turns in anger into kids outside the primary school, swearing, fighting, smashed up cars etc.



I never drive down that road if I can help it. The gridlock at the far end is awful. I don't know why they allow parking on both sides when it clogs the road up completely.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2018)

This Saturday!







Join our monster Xmas party knees-up at the Tulse Hill Railway this Sat 22nd Dec – free!


----------



## M0llyMols (Dec 21, 2018)

clandestino said:


> I never drive down that road if I can help it. The gridlock at the far end is awful. I don't know why they allow parking on both sides when it clogs the road up completely.


Random question guys.  Single yellow line on Norwood rd. Brockwell park side.  Anyone know when you can actually park on it is it after 7 and on weekends?? Thanks


----------



## clandestino (Dec 22, 2018)

M0llyMols said:


> Random question guys.  Single yellow line on Norwood rd. Brockwell park side.  Anyone know when you can actually park on it is it after 7 and on weekends?? Thanks



No idea, sorry. There'll be a sign nearby with the hours.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2018)

Parking restricted Mon-sat, 07-1900
You've got to be well brave to be the first to do it!


----------



## M0llyMols (Dec 22, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Parking restricted Mon-sat, 07-1900
> You've got to be well brave to be the first to do it!


Hee hee! Oooh!  I might check it next time I drive passed on an evening to see if anyone has chanced it. Thanks!


----------



## T & P (Dec 22, 2018)

I've never ever been fined for parking on a single yellow outside of the controlled hours, so I wouldn't worry even if you're the first to park. It is perfectly legal. The only grey areas are Bank Holidays. You never know if you're allowed to park on a Bank Holiday Monday. I got a ticket in a Brighton that way. But it'd be okay in some other areas, depending on the local council's rules.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2018)

Saw some guy in a car slam straight into a wall at some speed by the Railway tonight - he was closely followed by cops.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Parking restricted Mon-sat, 07-1900
> You've got to be well brave to be the first to do it!



There is someone with a black car who does park on that yellow line daily well before that.  I know because it is in a really fucking inconvenient place and I have to cycle past it every day on my way home from work and it's a bit scary as it's just before one of those traffic island things (that aren't really traffic islands) so I always worry that a car will speed around behind and not know I'm there and crash into me.  

I can't understand how they've been getting away with it for so long - it's been months now.


----------



## Smick (Dec 23, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> There is someone with a black car who does park on that yellow line daily well before that.  I know because it is in a really fucking inconvenient place and I have to cycle past it every day on my way home from work and it's a bit scary as it's just before one of those traffic island things (that aren't really traffic islands) so I always worry that a car will speed around behind and not know I'm there and crash into me.
> 
> I can't understand how they've been getting away with it for so long - it's been months now.


Can you not dob him in? If it were compromising my safety, I’d have no qualms about reporting him. I have to say, I’d be happy to see the whole of Norwood Road as a double red line. And I think those traffic islands are fairly dangerous when cars and bikes mix.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2018)

Smick said:


> Can you not dob him in? If it were compromising my safety, I’d have no qualms about reporting him. I have to say, I’d be happy to see the whole of Norwood Road as a double red line. And I think those traffic islands are fairly dangerous when cars and bikes mix.



Those traffic islands are scary when cars try to squeeze between you and them but the answer is to firmly take the middle of the lane so that can't happen.  It isn't very pleasant when they then get all arsey and quite often they just go round into the oncoming lane anyway.  There's usually at least one that's smashed up by someone driving into it. 

That road is so heavily used by families and everyone really going down to the park it could really do with something to make it safer.  I'd love there to be a decent bike lane there - we cycle down all the time with the kids and eventually it'd be nice if they could go by themselves but not with it the way it is at present.


----------



## Smick (Dec 23, 2018)

It’s an arterial bus route, which probably prevents some of the pavement being given over to separated cycle route. The stop around Deronda Ave makes it difficult for even pedestrians to get along the road. But I think double reds, get rid of the islands, maybe with an extra crossing, and a broken line cycle lane could help. Cycling down to Herne Hill, when there’s a car behind you which won’t overtake and you come to a parked car and have to move out. It’s terrifying.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2018)

This is today and sounds lovely 

Christmas Eve Barbershop chorus at the Railway Tavern, from 5.30pm today, Mon 24th Dec


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 24, 2018)

editor said:


> This is today and sounds lovely
> 
> Christmas Eve Barbershop chorus at the Railway Tavern, from 5.30pm today, Mon 24th Dec



We'll be there.  We do this every year - used to always be steel pans.


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2018)

The Railway was blooming magnificent last night. What a crowd!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 25, 2018)

editor said:


> The Railway was blooming magnificent last night. What a crowd!



It was so busy even when we were there (early).  Much much busier than previous years.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2018)

This was a bloody brilliant night. The Railway has definitely taken the Albert's crown for putting on local community shindigs.


























In photos: The massive Christmas Eve party at the Railway, Tulse Hill, Mon 24th Dec, 2018


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 29, 2018)

I see we have a new toilet opposite probin road. Biggin hill had the same, everyone complained and it was moved


----------



## oldandjaded (Dec 29, 2018)

The news shopper on the turdis. 

Council tell TfL residents should be asked about Biggin Hill toilet | News Shopper


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 2, 2019)

So is no one bothered about the turdis?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 2, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> So is no one bothered about the turdis?



Why would anyone be? Better to have a public loo than not surely?


----------



## discobastard (Jan 3, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> So is no one bothered about the turdis?


I live on Probyn and haven't actually seen it.  Where is it?


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Why would anyone be? Better to have a public loo than not surely?


I DREAM of more public loos around my neighbourhood. 

*Well, not literally, but it would be nice not to smell stale piss around town almost every day.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 3, 2019)

It's not a public loo. It's for tfl drivers.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> It's not a public loo. It's for tfl drivers.



Again no bad thing surely.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 3, 2019)

Suppose not if you want an ugly silver toilet sitting in the middle of the pavement causing an increase in rat population.....for a start. I dunno other places complain of drugs and street robbery.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 3, 2019)

Biggin hill managed to get rid of their ugly toilet.

"
TURDIS UPDATE - Dr Who has triumphed.

At last the Turdis has gone to another place in time and space, just leaving the scorched tarmac as a memory of its visit to Biggin Hill. The arrival of the Dalek’s Advance Party on New Year’s Day obviously scared TFL with the thought of the Daleks appearing at City Hall.

Seriously the Driver’s toilet has now gone, we will chase up the removal of the base and the restoration of grass verge.

This has been a great example of how by everybody working together things can get done even against a real Bureaucracy like TFL. 

Thank you to the great support from The BH Residents Association, residents who were directly affected, and many others who supported us, Bromley Council, our GLA member Gareth Bacon, together with the Press, Radio and TV and of course Social Media who made this removal possible.

Thank you all so much from Julian and Melanie.

The photos of the actual removal are from a very supportive local resident.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2019)

Seriously what’s the problem apart from it being a bit ugly? Surely bus drivers should have somewhere to go to the loo at the end of their route? Better there than then sneakily pissing in people’s gardens or the like. Unless there’s an actual legitimate problem this seems like nimby bullshit.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> Biggin hill managed to get rid of their ugly toilet.
> 
> "
> TURDIS UPDATE - Dr Who has triumphed.
> ...


What 'radio and TV' covered this nano-story?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2019)

editor said:


> What 'radio and TV' covered this nano-story?



The BBC and the metro covered the Biggins Hill turdis, and just looking so did a number of other papers...at the beginning of December...

This new one is on Christchurch Road (opposite the entrance to Probyn Road)

It is 'plonked' in the middle of the pavement, and doesn't look very pretty, but drivers do need to take a poo and pee from time to time....and routes stop and start there, so they get a chance to risk their lives crossing the road.

Also a lot of rail replacement buses stop/start there at weekends.

It's not outside anyone's front door, and is on the side of the road people rarely walk along, so I don't think we need any kind of uproar like the Biggin's Hill residents...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 3, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Seriously what’s the problem apart from it being a bit ugly? Surely bus drivers should have somewhere to go to the loo at the end of their route? Better there than then sneakily pissing in people’s gardens or the like. Unless there’s an actual legitimate problem this seems like nimby bullshit.



Couldn't agree more, humans naturally need to take a piss sometimes, and bus drivers are humans too. I can't believe anyone would object to them being provided with facilities to do so. I felt rage when I read the story of the Biggin hill nimbys throwing their toys out of the pram over this, so I can only hope that residents of Tulse Hill are much more sympathetic and understanding.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 4, 2019)

The BBC are covering this nano story. The location is wrong and should have been positioned near the station with public access.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2019)

Would be better to remove a car parking space and put it there, instead of on the pavement. I imagine that would just cause even more outrage amongst the kind of people who complain about these things though.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 4, 2019)

The station would be a better place. It needs to be a public loo. The council haven't had a problem losing parking places of late. One more for a useful piece of street furniture I can't see being a problem.


----------



## T & P (Jan 4, 2019)

What I would say is that is on the wrong side of the road (if it is servicing the bus stop opposite). There is no bus stand on that side of the road, and that is not a good spot for anyone to try to cross the road if the toilet is meant for bus drivers stopping on the other side.

And if it is meant for the bus stop/ bus stand at the west side of the gyratory, then why put the toilet so far away?

Its location also partially blocks the view of traffic trying to join the gyratory from Perran Road. I'm all for the toilet but it should perhaps be placed nearer the western end of the gyratory.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2019)

It makes running to the loo more exciting and death defying...


----------



## T & P (Jan 4, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It makes running to the loo more exciting and death defying...



In particular if you're already touching cloth...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2019)

T & P said:


> In particular if you're already touching cloth...



...they better learn the Bus Driver's Prayer


----------



## nick (Jan 11, 2019)

technical said:


> Local authorities aren't allowed to use money raised by controlled parking zones on anything other than running/maintaining the scheme - they can't spend it on other services.



Just started filling in the Lambeth questionnaire about budget cut proposals. First proposal, for savings of 2.57m over 4 years is: 
"Increased income including parking fees and charges, rolling out more controlled parking zones and new bulky waste pricing model  £2.57 million" 

To be clear - I have no objection to me and my ilk being slightly gouged for the luxury of parking in comparison to some of the other proposed savings that they have in their suggestion list around, for instance, childrens' services


----------



## T & P (Jan 15, 2019)

The BBC News ticker this morning reports that a man carrying a machete was tasered and arrested on suspicion of attempted murder at Tulse Hill station. Has anyone heard anything?

ETA: footage here. Fuck... Machete-wielding man Tasered at station


----------



## ringo (Jan 15, 2019)

T & P said:


> The BBC News ticker this morning reports that a man carrying a machete was tasered and arrested on suspicion of attempted murder at Tulse Hill station. Has anyone heard anything?
> 
> ETA: footage here. Fuck... Machete-wielding man Tasered at station


It was just after I'd got off at the station luckily. Loads of footage of himon FB ranting and charging up and down the platform with the machete before the rozzers tasered him. I suspect mental health issues. Good job it's not America, they'd have shot him.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 16, 2019)

Tulse Hill knife suspect detained under Mental Health Act


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2019)

Um....



> Sirs, Ma’ams,
> 
> I’d like to take this opportunity to introduce myself and my colleagues who I work alongside.
> 
> ...


* contact details available on request


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 26, 2019)

Huh. That is interesting. Have you been to one, editor?


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Huh. That is interesting. Have you been to one, editor?


Not really my_ thang. _


----------



## T & P (Jan 26, 2019)

I kind of feel sorry for military police soldiers. A lot of people don’t like the military for political/ moral reasons. Many others don’t have much time for the police either. MIlitary police combine both those branches so must be twice as unappealing to a lot of folks.

In addition they’re probably pretty unpopular with their own colleagues, so can’t even rely on the support and camaraderie all other military regiments give to each other. So they can’t be getting much love from anyone


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 27, 2019)

You makes your choices...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Um....
> 
> 
> * contact details available on request



I've seen them in Brixton Rec running a stall.


----------



## Smick (Feb 2, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I've seen them in Brixton Rec running a stall.


They were also at the Lambeth Country Show trying to get people to join them. My kids were climbing in and out of their Land Rover, enjoying it. But the TA guys seemed quite sub-normal. Certainly not the idea I have of army people, much older and paunchier. I guess, like T&P said, if it's your job, you can maybe justify all the shite of being an army cop, dealing with pissed up squaddies, but what sort of a person volunteers for fun?


----------



## discobastard (Feb 9, 2019)

Liking the new fence/lighting shizzle on the alleyway up to the station


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm not! They shine right in your eyes


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 9, 2019)

So I was having a drink with a mate in Knowles in W Norwood half an hour ago and not long before we moved onto the next place, 2x 20 something white guys turned up wearing orange-red bandanas, with leather jackets bearing a yin & yang sign that was dripping. When they went to the bar they also had forehead markings, which could have been temporary or tattoos.

Now in some places that would mean they were gang members. But I didn't get that vibe.

Anyone know what on earth they were?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 9, 2019)

Wankers on a stag do


----------



## Smick (Feb 9, 2019)

There's a great band on in the Railway tonight. Really strong rhythm section.


----------



## Smick (Feb 17, 2019)

There has just been what seems like a police car chase go down Palace Road. Civvy car followed by cop car with lights blazing and siren blaring. 

Difficult to gague the speed from my living room but it all seemed fast and noisy. 

I don't know what the person being chased has done, but it would have to be something massively wrong to justify the risk that a chase on a 20 mph road brings.


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 19, 2019)

Mrs Youngandjaded had a call from the police today at about 14.30. They said that she was within a cordon and would she leave the house. She explained that she was disabled so they asked for her to stay at the back of the house. She was told that it was all clear 30 minutes later. 

This was around Lanercost.  Anyone know what this was about?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2019)

Outside the Co-Op last nite....


----------



## TulseBoy (Feb 20, 2019)

Any idea what this guy might be doing outside the co-op? He's been there for about 3 days now! He seems to be setting up there with different chairs every day. Really curious lol. Yes I literally signed up to ask....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 20, 2019)

TulseBoy said:


> Any idea what this guy might be doing outside the co-op? He's been there for about 3 days now! He seems to be setting up there with different chairs every day. Really curious lol. Yes I literally signed up to ask....



Why don't you ask him?


----------



## TulseBoy (Feb 20, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why don't you ask him?



He doesn't particularly appear to be the approachable type, otherwise I would.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 20, 2019)

TulseBoy said:


> He doesn't particularly appear to be the approachable type, otherwise I would.



I spoke to him yesterday. Give it a try and you might get your answers.


----------



## TulseBoy (Feb 20, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I spoke to him yesterday. Give it a try and you might get your answers.



Fair enough, I will do that.


----------



## T & P (Feb 20, 2019)

The ‘post’ there offers free phone charging. Might perhaps offer free internet access? Haven’t got round to checking it out. 

Regarding asking the fella, my nature usually drives me to refrain from asking people what they are up to it they’re doing nothing objectionable. Some folk would be more than happy to respond, some wouldn’t appreciate it and will tell you to mind your own business. I don’t have a right to know and could do without the hassle or even aggro of someone reacting negatively to my inquiring nature.

It’s one of the things I love about this country. You could travel on the Tube wearing a rubber chicken on your head and a bra over your suit and nobody bats an eyelid. I’d like to know what drives that chap to construct a temporary living room on the street every evening, but I m’d rather not find out than ask him.


----------



## TulseBoy (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't have a problem with it at all. I was just confused to see him there first thing in the morning when I went to work and still there when I returned, for the last 3 days. I'm sure he's a nice chap and if I went up and asked if he was alright in a non accusing way, he wouldn't respond badly. For all I know he doesn't have internet at home and is looking for a job or maybe he is doing his job while sitting there. Who knows.

I remember when it was installed that someone mentioned (maybe in this thread) that those "posts" increase crime in a given area. I have no idea how that is possible or why it would be the case, but seeing this chap reminded me of it and made me ask the question here, perhaps against my better judgement. I think we can all agree it's a little unusual at the very least but this is Tulse Hill of course!


----------



## T & P (Feb 20, 2019)

I guess the crimes in question are mobile phone related. Unless you’re keeping a strong hold on the phone at all times, any chancer could be tempted to run by and grab it.


----------



## TulseBoy (Feb 20, 2019)

T & P said:


> I guess the crimes in question are mobile phone related. Unless you’re keeping a strong hold on the phone at all times, any chancer could be tempted to run by and grab it.


Very valid point and something I had not thought of.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

Has anyone ever dropped off stuff to be picked up by myhermes at the Co Op in Tilse Hill? Where do you drop the stuff off? I've got quite a big package (as in a jumbo suitcase) - is that going to be a problem?


----------



## Smick (Feb 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Has anyone ever dropped off stuff to be picked up by myhermes at the Co Op in Tilse Hill? Where do you drop the stuff off? I've got quite a big package (as in a jumbo suitcase) - is that going to be a problem?


You just go up to the person behind the till and they have a special scanner which prints you a receipt. Then the Hermes driver comes later and collects it, you get an email off whoever you're sending it to which says they have received it. 

I hate most delivery companies, absolutely hate them, but this seems to work well from a consumer perspective anyway.


----------



## Ryan_ (Feb 21, 2019)

Does anyone know whats happening on the island platform at Tulse Hill Station? are they getting rid of the shelters completely or just replacing them? Seems to have been going on several weeks now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2019)

Ryan_ said:


> Does anyone know whats happening on the island platform at Tulse Hill Station? are they getting rid of the shelters completely or just replacing them? Seems to have been going on several weeks now.



Have you asked anyone at the station?


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Have you asked anyone at the station?


It is okay to ask here as well, i’m sure...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2019)

T & P said:


> It is okay to ask here as well, i’m sure...



Meaning?


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Meaning?


The poster clearly hasn’t asked at the station, or if he has he didn’t get a satisfactory answer- otherwise why would he be asking here?

So asking him him if he’s asked at the station is a pointless and superfluous question and, to me at least, comes across as a little bit hostile. Questions & discussions about local issues/incidents are perfectly normal and a staple of any internet forum. Do you perhaps think all other avenues should be explored before someone asks a question in here?


----------



## 74drew (Feb 24, 2019)

Ryan_ said:


> Does anyone know whats happening on the island platform at Tulse Hill Station? are they getting rid of the shelters completely or just replacing them? Seems to have been going on several weeks now.


I got the impression that they got ripped off in the wind a couple of weeks back. Maybe just slow replacing them?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2019)

T & P said:


> The poster clearly hasn’t asked at the station, or if he has he didn’t get a satisfactory answer- otherwise why would he be asking here?
> 
> So asking him him if he’s asked at the station is a pointless and superfluous question and, to me at least, comes across as a little bit hostile. Questions & discussions about local issues/incidents are perfectly normal and a staple of any internet forum. Do you perhaps think all other avenues should be explored before someone asks a question in here?



I don't care if it comes across as a 'little bit hostile'.

Ask the fucking people on the jump. If they say 'no idea' (see Crown and Sceptre thread for example) then join an online forum and say 'I asked at the station, they knew nothing, anyone here more in the know?'

This fucking lazy non-interactive shit fucks me off.

Don't reply by the way. Your pious bollocks always gets my goat.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2019)

74drew said:


> I got the impression that they got ripped off in the wind a couple of weeks back. Maybe just slow replacing them?



That's bullshit. They were removed.


----------



## 74drew (Feb 24, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That's bullshit. They were removed.


For sure, after being damaged I reckon. They might be taking the opportunity to renovate them? I dunno, just speculating.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2019)

74drew said:


> For sure, after being damaged I reckon. They might be taking the opportunity to renovate them? I dunno, just speculating.



They have been dismantling them bit by bit for weeks. Since new year.


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't care if it comes across as a 'little bit hostile'.
> 
> Ask the fucking people on the jump. If they say 'no idea' (see Crown and Sceptre thread for example) then join an online forum and say 'I asked at the station, they knew nothing, anyone here more in the know?'
> 
> ...


Whereas it’s of course perfectly fine for you to think those who don’t ask around first before asking here are lazy, it’s not so okay imo (and I suspect a majority of posters here) to expect others to conduct themselves in the manner you deem as appropriate, and castigate them if they don’t.

Asking on a local message board about something you’ve observed in your local community is one of the chief reasons for message boards to exist in the first place, and it actually matters fuck all whether the person asking the question has exhausted all enquiries on the ground beforehand or not.


----------



## 74drew (Feb 24, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They have been dismantling them bit by bit for weeks. Since new year.


didn't notice. The first time I noticed a gap was after a storm and there were loads of chaps looking agitated in Hi-Viz, in the rain. If there is a plan to reduce us to a Queens Road or South Bermondsey they're taking their time about it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2019)

The


T & P said:


> Whereas it’s of course perfectly fine for you to think those who don’t ask around first before asking here are lazy, it’s not so okay imo (and I suspect a majority of posters here) to expect others to conduct themselves in the manner you deem as appropriate, and castigate them if they don’t.
> 
> Asking on a local message board about something you’ve observed in your local community is one of the chief reasons for message boards to exist in the first place, and it actually matters fuck all whether the person asking the question has exhausted all enquiries on the ground beforehand or not.



Exactly why I don't give a shit for your point of view.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2019)

74drew said:


> didn't notice. The first time I noticed a gap was after a storm and there were loads of chaps looking agitated in Hi-Viz, in the rain. If there is a plan to reduce us to a Queens Road or South Bermondsey they're taking their time about it.



Do you use this station much?


----------



## 74drew (Feb 24, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Do you use this station much?


not as much since the new year, cyling more but at least a couple of times a week.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2019)

74drew said:


> not as much since the new year, cyling more but at least a couple of times a week.



Ok. They have been ripping it to bits for weeks. No natural disaster involved.


----------



## readie (Feb 25, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I spoke to him yesterday. Give it a try and you might get your answers.


My first encounter with the guy outside the Co-Op came as I glanced at the near-carpet of betting slips, three smashed up paintings, and destroyed chair on the way into the shop. Unprompted and apropos of nothing, he made an extremely explicit sexual remark. So I would suggest that TulseBoy made a pretty accurate reading of his friendliness or lack thereof, and equally that it is perfectly reasonable to ask the question on a forum about local community happenings.

Perhaps, Nanker Phelge, you might be kind enough to let us in on the secret of what the guy is up to and how long he might plan to hang around. I can't say I'm feeling particularly comfortable about passing him now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2019)

readie said:


> My first encounter with the guy outside the Co-Op came as I glanced at the near-carpet of betting slips, three smashed up paintings, and destroyed chair on the way into the shop. Unprompted and apropos of nothing, he made an extremely explicit sexual remark. So I would suggest that TulseBoy made a pretty accurate reading of his friendliness or lack thereof, and equally that it is perfectly reasonable to ask the question on a forum about local community happenings.
> 
> Perhaps, Nanker Phelge, you might be kind enough to let us in on the secret of what the guy is up to and how long he might plan to hang around. I can't say I'm feeling particularly comfortable about passing him now.



I don't think it's right of me to share his business here with strangers.

I think I could go as far to suggest that he probably isn't very well.


----------



## technical (Feb 25, 2019)

Has anyone tried the Thai place - Siam niyom? Any good?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2019)

technical said:


> Has anyone tried the Thai place - Siam niyom? Any good?



I've never seen anyone other than the staff in there...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2019)

Digging into southern rail's twitter, big leaks were reported in the Tulse Hill platform canopies over winter and they said they were scheduled for repair.


----------



## nick (Feb 25, 2019)

technical said:


> Has anyone tried the Thai place - Siam niyom? Any good?


Yes and yes

Tried a few weeks back and managed to get a Friday night table for 2 on spec - it was fairly full.
Think it is popular and they are working out how to cope with that, service friendly but a little chaotic. thought food was good.
Good luck to them


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 25, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Digging into southern rail's twitter, big leaks were reported in the Tulse Hill platform canopies over winter and they said they were scheduled for repair.


They've been doing weekend work on the rails either side of HH too - meant to be extending that to all night working next weekend as well.


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2019)

technical said:


> Has anyone tried the Thai place - Siam niyom? Any good?


It's fucking brilliant. Really, _really_ good food.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2019)

nick said:


> Yes and yes
> 
> Tried a few weeks back and managed to get a Friday night table for 2 on spec - it was fairly full.
> Think it is popular and they are working out how to cope with that, service friendly but a little chaotic. thought food was good.
> Good luck to them



It's good news that they are making it work. Google reviews mostly good.

Will give it a go at some point.


----------



## technical (Feb 25, 2019)

Went past on the bus early Friday evening and it seemed pretty busy - not sure i ever even saw the previous Thai incarnation there even open never mind full


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 25, 2019)

I went with gaijinboy just after it opened and it was really yummy - very good food and excellent service.  Haven't had a chance to go back but I'd like to.


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2019)

10% discount for take away orders. Just saying.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2019)

All the bad reviews are for the takeaways...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 1, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't think it's right of me to share his business here with strangers.
> 
> I think I could go as far to suggest that he probably isn't very well.


Agreed. I'd suggest avoiding contact if possible.


----------



## Cat Fan (Mar 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> 10% discount for take away orders. Just saying.


We got a takeaway from there last night and it was ace. Staff v. nice and friendly. Interior was lush, which made me almost wish I'd booked a table.

Given the location it's never going to be busy on weekdays, hardly any footfall. But hopefully they can get by on weekend trade and deliveries.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 9, 2019)

Cat Fan said:


> We got a takeaway from there last night and it was ace. Staff v. nice and friendly. Interior was lush, which made me almost wish I'd booked a table.
> 
> Given the location it's never going to be busy on weekdays, hardly any footfall. But hopefully they can get by on weekend trade and deliveries.



We went on a Tuesday night and it was full.  I cycle past it on my way home every night and it's always at least half full.


----------



## Manter (Mar 10, 2019)

Anyone know where there is a photo booth in Tulse Hill or Brixton open today? 

None at sainsbury, Tesco, boots, Superdrug, Morley’s, train station, tube station.


----------



## Winot (Mar 10, 2019)

Manter said:


> Anyone know where there is a photo booth in Tulse Hill or Brixton open today?
> 
> None at sainsbury, Tesco, boots, Superdrug, Morley’s, train station, tube station.



Not sure about a booth but there is a shop on Station Rd that we use for passport photos. You could try that.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 10, 2019)

Manter said:


> Anyone know where there is a photo booth in Tulse Hill or Brixton open today?
> 
> None at sainsbury, Tesco, boots, Superdrug, Morley’s, train station, tube station.



I don’t think so. Is this for passport/visa photos? We got caught out on a Sunday and ended up in Snappy Snaps in Camberwell. Which was less than ideal but the nearest place we could find.


----------



## Manter (Mar 10, 2019)

colacubes said:


> I don’t think so. Is this for passport/visa photos? We got caught out on a Sunday and ended up in Snappy Snaps in Camberwell. Which was less than ideal but the nearest place we could find.


Yeah- kids ones you can’t do online. TN ended up in Clapham snappy snaps.... and J’s passport photo is in a hull city football kit with a slightly muddy quiff. The things that happen when I’m not supervising!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 10, 2019)

Manter said:


> Yeah- kids ones you can’t do online. TN ended up in Clapham snappy snaps.... and J’s passport photo is in a hull city football kit with a slightly muddy quiff. The things that happen when I’m not supervising!


----------



## oldandjaded (Mar 11, 2019)

Post office at the other end of the high street has a booth .


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2019)

Had my hair cut in the new Barbers this morning. Roand (he said it was Roland without the L so I guess I am spelling it right and he said it means Eagle - hence the name of the shop) seems like a nice chap.

I had a no2 all over, including sideburns....£9

A good cut, a good price. Open daily until 8pm.

There are four barber chairs in there, but he is on his own for now.

Good luck to him.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 14, 2019)

High Trees has got a large lottery grant: High Trees Community Development Trust  » About 

"High Trees CDT in Lambeth recieved the largest grant, £550,000, which it will use to develop a life skills project and to strengthen the local voluntary and community sector." 

from ://www.civilsociety.co.uk/news/65m-in-grants-awarded-by-the-national-lottery-community-fund.html#sthash.dj8yse3F.dpuf


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2019)

Firefighters in attendance outside the jerk chicken place by the bus stop. They have a ladder against the facade and are pointing torches and trying to look to the back of the row of flats above the shops. No smoke or smell of burning detected though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2019)

Is there anywhere in Tulse Hill or nearby that recycles batteries please?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 3, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is there anywhere in Tulse Hill or nearby that recycles batteries please?


Ask in Co op. Quite a few supermarkets have battery recycling bins behind the counter.


----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2019)

Vale Street recycling centre. I thin one bus route actually serves it, but I don't know which one.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 3, 2019)

T & P said:


> Vale Street recycling centre. I thin one bus route actually serves it, but I don't know which one.



322. It’s on the request stop bit.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2019)

Water Lane Sainsbury's takes them.

Neighborhood boundary argument in 5,4,3...


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Water Lane Sainsbury's takes them.
> 
> Neighborhood boundary argument in 5,4,3...


Oh did you mean Sainsbury's, 2 *Tulse Hill*, London SW2 2TP?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2019)

I couldn't possibly comment


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2019)

I'd suggest Tulse Hill is roughly the area outlined here and I'm not trying to be a cock about it.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 7, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'd suggest Tulse Hill is roughly the area outlined here and I'm not trying to be a cock about it.


Largely agree with you, but would be interested in your reasoning re the left Tulse-ticle.  

And the lower half of the right one.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 7, 2019)

Tulse-ticles not exact and may be re-drawn to suit one's own taste


----------



## discobastard (Apr 7, 2019)

Just a quick reminder to everybody that tomorrow is the first West Norwood Feast of the year.  Loads of stuff going on and we have some great entertainment on up at St Luke's.  Come on down and if you want to say hi I'll be on the church steps for most of the afternoon.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2019)

I got excited for a moment when I spotted this notice today as I thought the much-vaunted redesign of the one-way system was about to start, but instead it seems we're about to endure several months of even worse traffic conditions for a water mains upgrade alone






No complains about the need to upgrade a water mains, but it seems wasteful not to try to incorporate these works into the planned redevelopment of the entire gyratory, even if it meant a few more months' delay.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2019)

Gyratory works are still a year or two away, if they happen at all with today's cash-strapped TfL


----------



## discobastard (Apr 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> I got excited for a moment when I spotted this notice today as I thought the much-vaunted redesign of the one-way system was about to start, but instead it seems we're about to endure several months of even worse traffic conditions for a water mains upgrade alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I meant to post this. Norwood Road is gonna be alternating one way tragic for NINE months.  

I believe it starts on May 4th (be with you). 

Gonna be a nightmare on the buses I suspect. 

NINE months!


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Yeah I meant to post this. Norwood Road is gonna be alternating one way tragic for NINE months.
> 
> I believe it starts on May 4th (be with you).
> 
> ...


To be fair I was pleasantly surprised by recent gas works in Chelsea that required road restrictions when they caused next to no disruption.

However the Tulse Hill gyratory is both busier and more complex so I guess extra delays are inevitable.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Yeah I meant to post this. Norwood Road is gonna be alternating one way tragic for NINE months.
> 
> I believe it starts on May 4th (be with you).
> 
> ...


 Freudian Slip of the Year there, btw


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 9, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Yeah I meant to post this. Norwood Road is gonna be alternating one way tragic for NINE months.
> 
> I believe it starts on May 4th (be with you).
> 
> ...



When they did the water pipes in our road in Tulse Hill they told us it would take one month.  It took a year.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

A car flipped over by the entrance to Station Rise and apparently there's been muchos fisticuffs at the Xquisite Caribbean Restaurant tonight.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

Better pic


----------



## Smick (Apr 10, 2019)

I can't think how you could flip a car without serious speed and / or stupidity. Thankfully there's no mention of any pedestrians caught up in it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2019)

There has been some kind of constant alarm going off all night every night in or around The Palace Estate.

Going again now. 3rd night in a row. 

Ding ding ding ding ding ding

Grrrr


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 11, 2019)

Still going at 7.30am....


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 11, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Still going at 7.30am....



Been checked for tinnitus?

Could just be old age like..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 11, 2019)

alfajobrob said:


> Been checked for tinnitus?
> 
> Could just be old age like..



Ho ho ho....

It aint


----------



## T & P (Apr 16, 2019)

Worth being aware, especially those regularly arriving home late in the evening. We got a flyer through the letterbox from the police today titled 'suspicious incident', reporting that late on 4 April a man followed a woman home on Romola Rd. They're asking for witnesses to come forward.

There is no mention of any crime or assault taking place, but clearly they must consider him a danger, in particular if no actual offence took place...


----------



## discobastard (Apr 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> Worth being aware, especially those regularly arriving home late in the evening. We got a flyer through the letterbox from the police today titled 'suspicious incident', reporting that late on 4 April a man followed a woman home on Romola Rd. They're asking for witnesses to come forward.
> 
> There is no mention of any crime or assault taking place, but clearly they must consider him a danger, in particular if no actual offence took place...



I heard a more serious version of that story earlier and was going to post. 






Stay safe all.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 17, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There has been some kind of constant alarm going off all night every night in or around The Palace Estate.
> 
> Going again now. 3rd night in a row.
> 
> ...



I found the noise - still going....

looks like an empty flat with some kind of alarm going off inside and all the windows open....In a block too...neighbours must be going nuts


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 22, 2019)

Just saw at least four police cars and two vans shoot up around Tulse Hill Hotel up towards the a205


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Just saw at least four police cars and two vans shoot up around Tulse Hill Hotel up towards the a205


There's also at least one police car going to the Railway to arrest someone who has staying in the hostel.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 22, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Just saw at least four police cars and two vans shoot up around Tulse Hill Hotel up towards the a205



oh there was a lot of helicopter action around the time you wrote this post too.  Just another night in Tulse Hill.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> oh there was a lot of helicopter action around the time you wrote this post too.  Just another night in Tulse Hill.



A guy was stabbed on the Palace Estate a few doors down from mine....Police were mob handed. Fucking loads of them.


----------



## Smick (Apr 23, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A guy was stabbed on the Palace Estate a few doors down from mine....Police were mob handed. Fucking loads of them.


Thankfully I missed all of that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 23, 2019)

Smick said:


> Thankfully I missed all of that.



It's was on the Christchurch Road side of the estate.


----------



## Smick (Apr 23, 2019)

Actually, I'm thinking of somewhere else. Redhill Court was where I was thinking of, a bit closer to me. 

There was a non fatal stabbing just across from Palace Road estate before, on Roupell Road. That's within the past 8 months, I think. 

If you get the chance, there's an interesting episode of 24 hours in Police Custody about knife crime. Some kid, apparently never in trouble, took a kicking and subsequently carried a knife to defend himself. Flashed it at an aggressor who contacted some harder nuts who then turned up and murdered him.

The whole knife culture is nuts.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 29, 2019)

High Trees are commissioning some art for Tulse Hill Estate

High Trees Community Development Trust  » Calling Local Artists!


----------



## technical (Apr 29, 2019)

Finally got around to trying Siam Niyom on Saturday evening - and it was really good. 

Completely full, friendly people running it - so seems like they're doing ok.


----------



## oldandjaded (Apr 29, 2019)

Explore georeferenced maps - Map images - National Library of Scotland

Old maps if anyone is into it.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2019)

My mate is struggling for cash. He's a brilliant cartoonist, so if you can think of anyone who might be interested....

You can find him most nights at the Railway!


----------



## oldandjaded (Apr 30, 2019)

Struggling for cash........most nights in the railway?


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> Struggling for cash........most nights in the railway?


A man needs his comforts, even in times of stress.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> A man needs his comforts, even in times of stress.



Didn't you know that people who are struggling should stay home, sat silently in the dark acting like a monk?

...but let's face it, he is in the pub a lot!


----------



## discobastard (May 1, 2019)

Feast programme for this Sunday:

Sunday 5 May — West Norwood Feast


----------



## discobastard (May 3, 2019)

Some guerrilla gardening action up the side of the Co-op [emoji1360]


----------



## oldandjaded (May 4, 2019)

Perhaps it is another charity shop donation.


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 4, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Didn't you know that people who are struggling should stay home, sat silently in the dark acting like a monk?
> 
> ...but let's face it, he is in the pub a lot!


Very true, but I don't actually spend a lot compared to many. I mainly go for the company.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2019)

Cartoon Man said:


> Very true, but I don't actually spend a lot compared to many. I mainly go for the company.


And I may well see you there tonight old chum!


----------



## Cartoon Man (May 4, 2019)

editor said:


> And I may well see you there tonight old chum!


I'll be there late-ish. That ad has already paid dividends - I'm doing a caricature gig at a birthday party this evening.


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2019)

Massively loud thunder a couple of minutes. Sounded like a cannon shot. That's landed somewhere nearby...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 8, 2019)

I got a copy of time out through the door today. Anyone else?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I got a copy of time out through the door today. Anyone else?



yep


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 8, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> yep



Quite nice since I stopped using Brixton tube...


----------



## BusLanes (May 12, 2019)

Anyone received European elections direct mail from the parties in Tulse Hill? We've had none despite reports of Lib Dem and Brexit Party ones nearby. Have had a Green leaflet but that was delivered by hand


----------



## gaijingirl (May 12, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Anyone received European elections direct mail from the parties in Tulse Hill? We've had none despite reports of Lib Dem and Brexit Party ones nearby. Have had a Green leaflet but that was delivered by hand



We had Labour and I *think* one other


----------



## colacubes (May 12, 2019)

I’m up the road in West Norwood and have had Brexit Party and Lib Dem’s.


----------



## BusLanes (May 12, 2019)

Huh. I wonder how they target this stuff,since it's done at a national level rather than local Lambeth level


----------



## gaijingirl (May 14, 2019)

Just today got The Green Party and Change Party.

Nothing from the Brexit Party yet.


----------



## BusLanes (May 15, 2019)

So a couple of different Lib Dem ones arrived, hand delivered, a big one and a small one.
Saw a new Green one on the street by a bin and then another copy just down the road stuck on a tree.
One CHUK/TIG on the street.
One Brexit Party on the street.
Several Labour ones on the street.
Oh and a voting card.

The street has a lot of options it seems!


----------



## Smick (May 16, 2019)

I got something from the Brexit party last week, thankfully my building's bin is by my front door and I fucked it straight in there.  Today, I got a letter signed Vince Cable. I allowed that one into the bin inside the flat. I still can't forget the Lib Dems for the coalition. 

I'm going to vote Green no matter what I get through the door.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2019)

Tonight! 
Creative Collective fashion show with Brit School music acts at the Tulse Hill Railway tonight, Thurs 16th May, 6pm onwards


----------



## BusLanes (May 17, 2019)

Someone did a leaflet run this morning. Woke up to find an addressed Brexit Party thing, an addressed UKIP thing and delivered CHuk and LD leaflets


----------



## editor (May 17, 2019)

Something about the station 
Tulse Hill – the unintended interchange


----------



## Ol Nick (May 17, 2019)

Editor said:


> Something about the station
> Tulse Hill – the unintended interchange


Now that kind of site is what the internet was invented for.


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2019)

The bit about the narrow subway also doubling  as a public path between two residential areas is news to me. I mean, ‘public path’ obviously implies one that is open to all and free to use. 

Yet there are ticket barriers at the entrances, as per the norm at most train stations. So that this mean they always leave at least one set of barriers open at each end? Because otherwise one would need an Oyster card to go through.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> The bit about the narrow subway also doubling  as a public path between two residential areas is news to me. I mean, ‘public path’ obviously implies one that is open to all and free to use.
> 
> Yet there are ticket barriers at the entrances, as per the norm at most train stations. So that this mean they always leave at least one set of barriers open at each end? Because otherwise one would need an Oyster card to go through.



it doesn't double as a public pathway - I've seen loads of people be turned away who want to use it in that way.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Fashion show at the Railway






















In photos: Creative Collective art and fashion event at the Tulse Hill Railway, Thurs 17th May 2019


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2019)

Air ambulance landed in Brockwell Park by the Cressingham gate Saturday night. Resident was stabbed off of the estate, but managed to get back here before collapsing.


----------



## T & P (May 30, 2019)

Well, two or three days into the 13-month long roadworks, and there is already a regular all-day long almighty traffic jam on the Norwood Rd- South Circular junction. At some point on Wednesday morning some twat was literally honking for 30-seconds solid, with others joining the chorus also for extended periods of time.

They're going to have to work out how to minimise gridlocks in the middle of the junction, which appear pretty much inevitable with the current set up. I feel sorry for the poor fuckers living within earshot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 31, 2019)

T & P said:


> Well, two or three days into the 13-month long roadworks, and there is already a regular all-day long almighty traffic jam on the Norwood Rd- South Circular junction. At some point on Wednesday morning some twat was literally honking for 30-seconds solid, with others joining the chorus also for extended periods of time.
> 
> They're going to have to work out how to minimise gridlocks in the middle of the junction, which appear pretty much inevitable with the current set up. I feel sorry for the poor fuckers living within earshot.



There's always a twat who thinks leaning on their horn will somehow magically cause traffic blockages to disappear. You think they'd use their eyes, and notice that there are fuck-off big parts of the road blocked off, and those mobile traffic lights in place, but no, they really don't appear to notice.


----------



## Smick (May 31, 2019)

Kids have been on half term this week. No school run traffic and lots of people taking time off work. It's going to get much worse next week.


----------



## discobastard (May 31, 2019)

Belly-dancing and teenage punks are but just two of the acts on this weekend at Feast.  Nobody knows how the roadworks are going to affect the event so please do show support if you can.

Sunday 2 June — West Norwood Feast


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2019)

If you're thinking of going to see the game tonight at the Railway, almost every seat has already been taken!


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 5, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> You are right. Initially we were told that they were just going to patch up the section on Leigham Vale which has burst and it would take 6 weeks with the road being kept open to traffic. It was subsequently decided that the entire section of water main would need to be completely replaced. During this time it sprung a couple more leaks (as well as all the other leaks that have happened in the area). This happened about 10 years ago too. Hopefully Leigham Vale itself is now ok but I imagine there will continue to be plenty of other leaks happening in neighbouring areas. That being said, every time there is heavy rain I wonder if we'll get flooded again.



After seven (?) floods in around 30 years, which have cumulatively devastated the lives of some local residents, the Chief Executive who was appointed just weeks before the two most recent floods, has now moved on:

Thames Water boss Steve Robertson steps down


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2019)

I really liked this band at the Railway







In photos: Bloom de Wilde at the Railway Tavern, Tulse Hill, Sat 8th June 2019


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2019)

I’ve been unable to get through on the phone to The Shout House for days including unanswered voicemail requests to call me back, and have also gone past the place a couple of times during opening hours when it should have been open, but wasn’t. Does anyone know if it might be temporarily closed, or was I just unlucky with my timing?


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 14, 2019)

Thay were open yesterday when I was having breakfast in Castelo.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 19, 2019)

No mention of this weekends activities ?

17-year-old boy shot in south London fighting for life


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 19, 2019)

It was on the brixton thread...


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 20, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> The crime meeting in Jubilee Hall had been interesting, although as always seems its about a process rather than a destination.





BusLanes said:


> No discussion of armed police.
> 
> Interesting in sense that it was first time I'd been to a public meeting about knife crime/results of such in an area I live. A lot of posturing by usual suspects yes, but still interesting as a lot of the estate people still got to speak up and give their view (stop sending people, send resources to people already here etc)



A few months later, I note that in relation to the 17-year-old child who was shot on Tulse Hill Estate at around 9.40pm on Sunday 16 June 2019, Detective Inspector Ed Facer said:

_“The incident occurred in the street near to the *Jubilee Hall Community Centre* on the estate. We believe that there may have been a large number of people in the area at the time as an event was taking place at the community centre around the time of the shooting ..."_

Detectives from the Serious Crime Trident Command are investigating the shooting and can be contacted on 101 quoting reference CAD7689/16JUN19.

Hopefully the person(s) responsible can be apprehended as quickly as possible.


----------



## Smick (Jun 20, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> A few months later, I note that in relation to the 17-year-old child who was shot on Tulse Hill Estate at around 9.40pm on Sunday 16 June 2019, Detective Inspector Ed Facer said:
> 
> _“The incident occurred in the street near to the *Jubilee Hall Community Centre* on the estate. We believe that there may have been a large number of people in the area at the time as an event was taking place at the community centre around the time of the shooting ..."_
> 
> ...



You seem to be an expert in the matter. Have you been to the police to tell them what you know?


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 20, 2019)

> You seem to be an expert in the matter. Have you been to the police to tell them what you know?



I did not witness the child being shot last Sunday evening.


----------



## Smick (Jun 21, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> I did not witness the child being shot last Sunday evening.


Of course not.

You are suggesting a link between two events, one of which is the murder of a child.

If there is some substance to what you have written, and you obviously believe there is otherwise you wouldn't have written it, then it may be of use to the police. Police often need help from the community and what is obvious to you might not be to them.

I therefore think you should pass this information to the police, detailing why you think it is relevant.

Otherwise you come across as some faceless weirdo who takes a perverse pleasure in poring over the tragic death of children, providing more commentary than Operation Trident and the Evening Standard combined, but with no desire to improve things.

It's time to come clean son. Go to the police and tell them what you know.


----------



## Smick (Jun 24, 2019)

Probyn Road's traffic has become fairly awful with those roadworks at Norwood Road. All of the traffic from Leigham Vale is being sent through there. I had hoped that the roadworks might quieten things down, but they have made it a lot worse.


----------



## T & P (Jun 24, 2019)

Smick said:


> Probyn Road's traffic has become fairly awful with those roadworks at Norwood Road. All of the traffic from Leigham Vale is being sent through there. I had hoped that the roadworks might quieten things down, but they have made it a lot worse.


The first phase of the roadworks, by the stretch of Norwood road where Creative Aroma was, was completed in surprisingly little time- about two weeks- so perhaps they'll finish the current stretch very swiftly too, and move on to a different area for their next excavation.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 24, 2019)

> A few months later, I note that in relation to the 17-year-old child who was shot on Tulse Hill Estate at around 9.40pm on Sunday 16 June 2019, Detective Inspector Ed Facer said:
> 
> _“The incident occurred in the street near to the *Jubilee Hall Community Centre* on the estate. We believe that there may have been a large number of people in the area at the time as an event was taking place at the community centre around the time of the shooting ..."_
> 
> Detectives from the Serious Crime Trident Command are investigating the shooting and can be contacted on 101 quoting reference CAD7689/16JUN19.


As at yesterday evening, the social media accounts of the Metropolitan Police's Tulse Hill Safer Neighbourhoods Team, and each of the Tulse Hill ward councillors - Mary Atkins, Marcia Cameron and Ben Kind - made no reference to this recent attempted child murder.

Meanwhile, earlier today:

Police patrolling *Tulse Hill Estate* with Sadiq Khan find knife hidden in bushes


----------



## discobastard (Jun 24, 2019)

.


----------



## TulseBoy (Jun 25, 2019)

Didn't know they had created news tickers that actively post in forums.

Yeah they did the roadworks at the end of Perran Road much quicker than expected so fingers crossed the trend continues.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 30, 2019)

Isn't yuppie an expression from the 1980's?


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> View attachment 175869
> 
> Isn't yuppie an expression from the 1980's?


It's been revived.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 30, 2019)

You're thinking of 1973 revival


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 2, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> As at yesterday evening, the social media accounts of the Metropolitan Police's Tulse Hill Safer Neighbourhoods Team, and each of the Tulse Hill ward councillors - Mary Atkins, Marcia Cameron and Ben Kind - made no reference to this recent attempted child murder.
> 
> Meanwhile, earlier today:
> 
> Police patrolling *Tulse Hill Estate* with Sadiq Khan find knife hidden in bushes


Detectives investigating an attempted murder on Tulse Hill Estate outside the community centre where a Father’s Day event was taking place on 16 June 2019 have released a youth on bail.

Officers arrested an 18-year-old youth on suspicion of attempted murder on 27 June 2019. He was taken to a central London police station but has been released from custody on bail to return on a date in late July.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 15, 2019)

Does anyone know what's going on with the White Hart? Saw that the To Let sign is down, and looked like they had some decorators in.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2019)

Cat Fan said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the White Hart? Saw that the To Let sign is down, and looked like they had some decorators in.


Oh, I hope that place comes back to life - but not as a 'no standing at the bar' hipster twat arena. 

Savills were trying to rent it out for £75k/annum before
https://assets.savills.com/properties/GB587CPA8815/The White Hart, 367 Norwood Road - July 2018.pdf

But it was taken off the market a year ago
367 Norwood Road, West Norwood, London SE27 9BQ | Leisure property for sale | 0.01 acres | P.O.A.

And there was a more recent application to convert the floors above to residential but that was withdrawn 
18/05519/FUL     |              Change of Use from HMO (Use Class C4) to Residential (Use Class C3) at 1st and 2nd floors to form 2x 1-Bed, 2x 2-Bed and 1x 3-Bed flats together with the erection of a mansard roof extension to main roof and roof extension over rear of the building.                  |                                                                      The White Hart 367 Norwood Road London SE27 9BQ


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 16, 2019)

There was a guy cleaning up outside a couple of weeks ago. He removed all the hanging baskets and took them away. 

Might mean something is about to occur.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 16, 2019)

Apparently we're getting a paella restaurant in that Jimmy's unit (next to Carlos' and the Railway) soon.

Also heard that there is movement in the space next to Knowles that has been empty since Knowles took over.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 26, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> View attachment 119403
> I see this w*nker a lot, mostly around lanercost, probin and the high street. He appears to have a lot of friends but they only chat for a few seconds before walking in the opposite direction. Police know him well. He and his wanker mate were searching the bins in lanercost at 7am while chatting to his deaf mate. I guess he was deaf given the level of his voice.
> 
> *Edit he is now testing door handles palace road lanercost and probin*.


Earlier this week, he was seen wearing some sort of luminous orange jacket over his usual black attire, presumably in an attempt to confuse vulnerable residents into thinking that he is in some way connected to the Thames Water contractors who are working locally.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 27, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Earlier this week, he was seen wearing some sort of luminous orange jacket over his usual black attire, presumably in an attempt to confuse vulnerable residents into thinking that he is in some way connected to the Thames Water contractors who are working locally.



I actually cant think of anything nice to say about him.


nope


still thinking. 


Still nope.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 27, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Earlier this week, he was seen wearing some sort of luminous orange jacket over his usual black attire, presumably in an attempt to confuse vulnerable residents into thinking that he is in some way connected to the Thames Water contractors who are working locally.



He lives across the road from me. He’s been wearing that orange thing for years and it has nothing to do with trying to con residents.  He’s not that smart. 

He has serious substance and mental health issues.

I’ve sometimes seen him begging in the trains. He has quite a well to do Edinburgh accent when he’s straight.


----------



## Smick (Jul 27, 2019)

discobastard said:


> He lives across the road from me. He’s been wearing that orange thing for years and it has nothing to do with trying to con residents.  He’s not that smart.
> 
> He has serious substance and mental health issues.
> 
> I’ve sometimes seen him begging in the trains. He has quite a well to do Edinburgh accent when he’s straight.


There's always another guy with him and they pick old cigarettes off the ground to pool the tobacco, drink cans of strong beer and cider and just walk around being useless. 

I get the idea that your neighbour is the cleverer of the two. 

I've never seen them do anything bad but would rather they stay away from me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 27, 2019)

He once starting shouting at me in the street. I just told him to fuck off and he did.

Him and mate work the trains begging. He has quite the patter well rehearsed.

They've been around for as long as I can remember. I am as sure that they are harmless as I am that they are up to no good.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 28, 2019)

Someone spent a lot of money on Go-pros and hose clamps to monitor him a while back after a burglary. There was one on each lamp post on Probin for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Smick (Jul 28, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> Someone spent a lot of money on Go-pros and hose clamps to monitor him a while back after a burglary. There was one on each lamp post on Probin for a couple of weeks.


If they were burgling, would they not have a few more quid than they do?

To me, they don't seem capable of burgling. 

The other one seems barely able to stay awake on his feet. Like Shane MacGowan on a bad day.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 29, 2019)

To me they don't capable of getting a good price for the goods tbh.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 29, 2019)

The only crime I've actually seen him commit is stealing strong lager from Costcutter. He walked in, picked it up, opened it and walked out.  The shopkeeper grabbed him but he just shrugged him off and disappeared.  The shopkeeper said he doesn't want to call the police as he doesn't want the trouble.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2019)

I tend to agree that they don't seem capable of housebreaking.

They seem to have their daily routine which appears to centre around the trains (and going through the bins on the platforms).

I think if a chance opportunity came up to walk into a house and nick stuff they'd take it.

I see them as functioning slightly higher than Millwall Dave.

That said, Millwall Dave seems much improved some days, and looks to have some help from someone who acts like a carer some days and a dangerous enabler on others....

The many faces of Tulse Hill.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 30, 2019)

Millwall Dave?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2019)

If you know him you know him.....


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2019)

I span some tunes at the Railway on Sat. Bit of a tough crowd, to be honest.












In photos: Brixton Buzz DJs at the Railway Tavern, Tulse Hill, Sat 3rd August 2019


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 5, 2019)

The proposed controlled parking zone for Tulse Hill West has failed unfortunately. [You have to scroll down a bit in that link...] Parking restrictions will be introduced in Probyn Road and new double yellows will be introduced in a few areas, but the parking free-for-all will remain in Lanercost Road, Leigham Vale, Palace Round etc. Bah.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The proposed controlled parking zone for Tulse Hill West has failed unfortunately. [You have to scroll down a bit in that link...] Parking restrictions will be introduced in Probyn Road and new double yellows will be introduced in a few areas, but the parking free-for-all will remain in Lanercost Road, Leigham Vale, Palace Round etc. Bah.



bollocks


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeh I am pretty fucked off as the Probyn Road thing will mean more commuter parking is pushed onto the surrounding roads - and it's unlikely we'll see another consultation for at least two years or more.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeh I am pretty fucked off as the Probyn Road thing will mean more commuter parking is pushed onto the surrounding roads - and it's unlikely we'll see another consultation for at least two years or more.



weird that they've done Probyn Road and not the others...


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2019)

Can't imagine there are many other places this close to central London that have free parking streets as near to a mainline train station as we do...


----------



## discobastard (Aug 5, 2019)

_"Of the 14 roads consulted in Zone J, only in Probyn Road, at its eastern periphery, did the majority of respondents advise that they had a parking problem in their road and would support the introduction of a CPZ. This is the same as in the 2017 stage 1 consultation. Although there was majority support, the number of responses was relatively low: out of the road’s 31 households, 7 returned completed questionnaires in 2017 (a response rate of 22%) but in 2019 this had fallen to 3 (10%)."_

It's not a very good methodology when decisions are made based on numbers such as those reported above.  It doesn't seem to take into account the wider issues (e.g. traffic will be pushed onto other roads).  OTOH, we'd complain if they _didn't _do what the majority asked for.

I completed the 2017 questionnaire but don't recall getting one in 2019.  I voted for restrictions btw.

We also have a fairly serious fly tipping issue at the Christchurch end.  This might help with that, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2019)

Fly tipping is rife thanks to the high price of getting stuff picked up by the council. All you can do is move the problem somewhere else.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 5, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> weird that they've done Probyn Road and not the others...


As discobastard said, this was the only road where there was a majority for the CPZ. Problem with the consultation, if you look at the detailed figures, is it's mainly households with cars which respond to the survey. People who don't own cars don't tend to bother, and people who own them generally base their decision on not wanting to pay £150 for the privilege of parking outside their house for a year. 

The local councillors don't want to take sides because they see it as a divisive issue - a vote loser basically. Even though fewer than 40% of households own a car. It's pitiful really. Lambeth Council have declared a climate emergency but they can't even bring themselves to bring in some minor, local traffic reduction measures. Pathetic.


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2019)

dp


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Fly tipping is rife thanks to the high price of getting stuff picked up by the council. All you can do is move the problem somewhere else.


I understand the need for councils to make businesses pay for waste disposal, but the ‘no vans of any type allowed’ rule on the Vale Street waste site is flawed and adds to the problem.

Some people do own vans but are not builders/ gardeners or similar home improvement businesses. If members of the public were allowed to visit the site with a privately owned van- or indeed a small hire van or zip van, a good proportion (though of course not all) of fly tipping could be avoided.

But they employ a very zero-tolerance policy about vans. Some items such as mattresses, bed frames etc, will not fit in a car, not even a estate. If a person turns up to recycle just one or two large items in a zip van, most of the time they’re going to be residents rather than a removals/ house clearance company, which by the nature their business are always going to have large amounts of rubble or furniture in their hands. So the council should employ more common sense.


----------



## oldandjaded (Aug 6, 2019)

Can't take a van to Smugglers way either, although you can dispose of almost anything there. 

And as for the fly tipping I wonder how effective a couple of signs would be?


----------



## Smick (Aug 6, 2019)

It used to be that if you pre booked and brought a council tax bill, that you could use Smuggler's Way and also New Kent Road. 

It was a bit of a pain because if you were renting a van, you wouldn't know the number plate when booking. 

Is this no longer the case?


----------



## discobastard (Aug 6, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> Can't take a van to Smugglers way either, although you can dispose of almost anything there.
> 
> And as for the fly tipping I wonder how effective a couple of signs would be?



I’ve suggested that before when submitting requests to have stuff removed but no response.


----------



## oldandjaded (Aug 7, 2019)

Actually that sign would be an advert for tippers on second thought. Perhaps when the cpz is introduced the parking will reduce and vans wont be so comfortable just pulling up?


----------



## discobastard (Aug 7, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> Actually that sign would be an advert for tippers on second thought. Perhaps when the cpz is introduced the parking will reduce and vans wont be so comfortable just pulling up?


I wondered whether putting up some planters there might help but it is on a bit of slope.  Or maybe paint a big pair of eyes on the wall.  There must be some low cost way of discouraging them.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 7, 2019)

discobastard said:


> I wondered whether putting up some planters there might help but it is on a bit of slope.  Or maybe paint a big pair of eyes on the wall.  There must be some low cost way of discouraging them.



Someone tried the planters thing at a couple of fly-tipping points in West Norwood and unfortunately it didn't seem to discourage it. Only meant that the plants got ruined as well as stuff being dumped


----------



## Winot (Aug 7, 2019)

Most of the fly-tipping round us isn’t bulky stuff that should be taken to Lambeth tips. It’s just ordinary rubbish that could be bagged up and put in wheelie bins. I’m perplexed as to why it’s dumped where it is.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 7, 2019)

I’m getting well fcuked off with fly tipping in our street and around the area. This load of sh1t was dumped recently right in the path where kids are trying to get to Primary school. Then a few days later they dumped more in the same place.
 

Thinking of investing in some fake cctv cameras and a few of these signs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I’m getting well fcuked off with fly tipping in our street and around the area. This load of sh1t was dumped recently right in the path where kids are trying to get to Primary school. Then a few days later they dumped more in the same place.
> View attachment 180047
> 
> Thinking of investing in some fake cctv cameras and a few of these signs.
> ...



That corner gets it particularly badly - we know the people who live in there and I feel bad for them - they once painted our front wall when it got tagged just to try and stop further tagging down the street.  They've also had their wall crashed into at least once by people speeding through the bridge and misjudging the traffic island.  The walk into school along the street is an absolute minefield of fly tipped crap and dog shit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 7, 2019)

Bags of food waste left out does my head in. There's a tree out front and some twit keeps putting bags of rubbish there which then get torn up by cats and foxes and strewn across the street.

Council have screwed a sign to the tree asking for people not to ditch shit out there.

We have wheelie bins out back where rubbish is collected.

I don't get why they keep doing it. They must step out and see the dirty nappies and pots of old rice scattered up the street. 

Shows such a lack of consideration to others who live here.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 7, 2019)

Lambeth do have a van that visits my estate daily. If you leave a large item out back it is gone within 24hrs.


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2019)

I wish the council would introduce a ‘free skip dump day’ scheme, whereby every couple of months a council lorry would slowly cruise down the street and any resident wanting to put anything in the skip could just flag the lorry down and do just that.


----------



## Smick (Aug 7, 2019)

It's a given that if you leave anything out the front of the house, someone will come and take it. I've left tables, chairs, an old cooker. Gone within fifteen minutes. I tell myself that it's great to see something given new life rather than destroyed at the dump. It has been a while since I've done it. 

Recently, when I've see fly tipping, I wonder if it is the shite which they can't use and they drop it off in the first place they can find. 

Maybe the source of the problem is that culture of not disposing of waste properly to begin with.


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2019)

Smick said:


> It's a given that if you leave anything out the front of the house, someone will come and take it. I've left tables, chairs, an old cooker. Gone within fifteen minutes. I tell myself that it's great to see something given new life rather than destroyed at the dump. It has been a while since I've done it.
> 
> Recently, when I've see fly tipping, I wonder if it is the shite which they can't use and they drop it off in the first place they can find.
> 
> Maybe the source of the problem is that culture of not disposing of waste properly to begin with.


If the item is in acceptable condition fair enough, and clearly you’re responsible enough to leave just such items outside. But some others will leave completely ruined or broken furniture, appliances etc knowing nobody will take them.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 7, 2019)

Someone stole a skip, dangerously overfilled it and then flytipped on Somers road off Brixton hill earlier this year. Took well over a month to get it removed


----------



## Smick (Aug 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> If the item is in acceptable condition fair enough, and clearly you’re responsible enough to leave just such items outside. But some others will leave completely ruined or broken furniture, appliances etc knowing nobody will take them.


They always get lifted one way or another though. I think salvage guys lift anything, take them back to their yard, and when they find it isn't worth anything, they will bring it back and dump it on a street corner. 

In their mind they've lifted it from the street and return it to the street. 

The person who has dumped the broken armchair thinks someone will have fixed it and that they have done the right thing because they don't see it outside their gate any more. 

While I've been guilty of it in the past, I think that the council should try to prevent that sort of 'recycling'. Issue fines perhaps.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 8, 2019)

Smick said:


> It's a given that if you leave anything out the front of the house, someone will come and take it. I've left tables, chairs, an old cooker. Gone within fifteen minutes. I tell myself that it's great to see something given new life rather than destroyed at the dump. It has been a while since I've done it.
> 
> Recently, when I've see fly tipping, I wonder if it is the shite which they can't use and they drop it off in the first place they can find.
> 
> Maybe the source of the problem is that culture of not disposing of waste properly to begin with.



At the end of Probyn, for some reason there is an unusually high proportion of dirty old mattresses.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 8, 2019)

The tree, this evening...


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The tree, this evening...
> 
> View attachment 180176


Did the council really bolt that sign on to the tree like that?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Did the council really bolt that sign on to the tree like that?



yep...about 2 years ago


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> yep...about 2 years ago


It looks as ugly as the rubbish that's been dumped underneath it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 8, 2019)

editor said:


> It looks as ugly as the rubbish that's been dumped underneath it.



....and it makes no fucking difference cos some cunts ignore it...


----------



## Smick (Aug 8, 2019)

discobastard said:


> At the end of Probyn, for some reason there is an unusually high proportion of dirty old mattresses.


Fair enough. Nobody's ever going to think that someone will get use out of those. And the salvage men in the van wouldn't bother to pick those up. That's out and out fly tipping.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2019)

The bar staff in the Tulse Hill Hotel spend a lot of energy trying to be anywhere other than the bar. To head out back and mooch about doing 'other things' seems to be a general practice.

I've always thought the Railway was bad for lack of attention to customers, but the Tulse is upping the game in making people wait and being all nonchalant about it.


----------



## oldandjaded (Aug 11, 2019)

As I say, signs like that are just an advert for places to dump. Pop a camera and a sign "smile your on tv" or something. But nailing that to a tree is silly. Probably kill the tree in the long run.


----------



## Smick (Aug 13, 2019)

I've heard an apocryphal tale about a sign which went up in post war 1940s which said "DO NOT THROW STONES AT THIS SIGN". And people came from miles around to do so 

Also, when I first moved into the area, there was a sign about kerb crawlers and prostitutes on Hillside Road. I thought I was living in a red light district and kept an eye out for all the filth. Had I been in the market for such services, I'd have been out in my Mackintosh. 

Putting up signs instructing people not to do anything will just encourage it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 14, 2019)

NO BALL GAMES


----------



## oldandjaded (Aug 14, 2019)

I remember that sign.  I'm glad it was there otherwise I wouldn't have been able to buy my house.


----------



## oldandjaded (Aug 14, 2019)

Snigger. A picture of the sign would have been perfect for shit london.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Lambeth do have a van that visits my estate daily. If you leave a large item out back it is gone within 24hrs.



Same here. Van visits every weekday, so bits of furniture, old appliances etc get carted away, no bother.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2019)

VERY big night at the Railway on Saturday!



























In photos: Fat White Family, Shame and south London all stars at the Tulse Hill Railway, Sat 5th Oct, 2019


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2019)

Review and video of the gig 
Review and video: Fat White Family, Shame and friends at the Railway Tavern, Tulse Hill, Sat 5th Oct, 2019


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone know what's going with Carlos's - Sign out from says closed until further notice?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 11, 2019)

That would be a shame. If im in Tulse Hill ill often pop in for a £2 Superbock. Nice staff there too.


----------



## nick (Oct 12, 2019)

Coop Tulse Hill

for when you’re extra hungry at Halloween ?


----------



## nick (Oct 12, 2019)

double post


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2019)

Police has cut off the eastbound traffic on Thurlow Park Rd from the Norwood Rd junction. Does anyone know what’s happened? I hope it’s a lorry stuck under the bridge rather than a serious accident/ fatality...


----------



## colacubes (Oct 14, 2019)

T & P said:


> Police has cut off the eastbound traffic on Thurlow Park Rd from the Norwood Rd junction. Does anyone know what’s happened? I hope it’s a lorry stuck under the bridge rather than a serious accident/ fatality...



Just seen a post on Facebook that suggests it’s a lorry driver who ignored the signs again.


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Just seen a post on Facebook that suggests it’s a lorry driver who ignored the signs again.


Oh well, the least bad of reasons for the big traffic jam.

I think such incidents are at least a bit less frequent than they were, say, a few years ago. Which should be the case given the increasing number of electronic warnings signs, and the massive banner that now adorns the bridge.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2019)

T & P said:


> Police has cut off the eastbound traffic on Thurlow Park Rd from the Norwood Rd junction. Does anyone know what’s happened? I hope it’s a lorry stuck under the bridge rather than a serious accident/ fatality...


Nope, motorbike vs. car accident. I came out of the back door of the station shortly after it happened. Looked like (judging by location of dent in car and debris on road)  a car turning right out of avenue park road, across path of motorbike. Ambulance on scene, stretcher, neck brace, 3x cop cars.


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Nope, motorbike vs. car accident. I came out of the back door of the station shortly after it happened. Looked like (judging by location of dent in car and debris on road)  a car turning right out of avenue park road, across path of motorbike. Ambulance on scene, stretcher, neck brace, 3x cop cars.


Bugger. At least it doesn’t sound as if it was fatal, at this stage at least.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2019)

Late night arm wrestling at the Railway!


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2019)

And the Halloween decorations are up in the Railway!


----------



## discobastard (Oct 30, 2019)

Old Creative Aroma coffee shop currently being fitted out as an ‘Urban Spa’.


https://www.emmawilsonurbanspa.co.uk


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Old Creative Aroma coffee shop currently being fitted out as an ‘Urban Spa’.
> 
> 
> https://www.emmawilsonurbanspa.co.uk


I was wondering what the new business was going to be when I noticed there was refitting work taking place.

I cannot imagine it’s longer possible to make a profit from selling coffees and cakes (or most low value everyday wares) anywhere in London- not in a shop as small as that anyway- unless the landlord has the decency to keep the rent low. I often wonder how the little convenience shop between the ex-Ford dealership and the Thai place could possibly make a profit unless the rent is at 1940s prices.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2019)

The Railway has another excellent pumpkin


----------



## Smick (Nov 5, 2019)

When did the Railway stop doing fireworks on the 5th Nov? It was always a nice one to bring the kids down to.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2019)

Smick said:


> When did the Railway stop doing fireworks on the 5th Nov? It was always a nice one to bring the kids down to.


The council put the kibosh on that particular piece of community fun.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 5, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The child murdered at Grenleaf Close, Tulse Hill Estate, on Monday 5 November 2018 has now been formally identified as *John Ogunjobi*, 16, of Tulse Hill (despite earlier reports that he did not live in the local area).
> 
> A post-mortem examination held earlier today at Greenwich Mortuary gave cause of death as a stab wound.  Enquiries are ongoing to establish whether a firearm was discharged.
> 
> ...



Condolences to all those who were, and continue to be, affected by the murder of *John Ogunjobi* (also known as JaySav) on Tulse Hill Estate _exactly one year ago_.  It would appear that the the Metropolitan Police have a number of 'prime suspects' for the murder of this child, but insuffcient evidence with which to charge anyone, despite the offer of a reward of up to £20,000 for information that leads to the arrest and conviction of the person or people responsible for the murder.

Officers have released CCTV footage of a black Audi Q5 vehicle, registration number LB11 XPJ (False plates) and a light coloured VW 5-door Polo, with damage to the corner of its offside rear bumper. The two cars were seen shortly before and after the stabbing at around 10.50 p.m. on Monday 5 November 2018. They are asking _anyone_ who may have seen these cars in or around the Tulse Hill area at the time of the incident to come forward and speak to them.

Earlier at 10.41 p.m. that night, the black Audi was captured on CCTV at Texaco petrol station in Croxted Road, Dulwich, having come from the direction of West Dulwich. A man wearing a long green puffa coat and purple latex gloves was seen to fill the car with petrol. False plates have been used on the car. It was then seen leaving the garage at 10.43 p.m., heading in the direction of Norwood Road.

On Tuesday 6 November 2018, the black Audi Q5 was found to have been burnt out on the Gunsite Allotments, Grange Lane, Dulwich. Checks revealed that this vehicle, under the correct registration number, had been stolen from Burbage Road on 12 October 2018.






(Source: as stated)​
*Anyone with information is asked to contact the incident room on 020 8721 4961 or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*

*You can also tweet information to @MetCC*​


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2019)

The council/ utility company have screwed up the current layout and number of active roadworks spots in the area. The southbound fork partition at the TH junction for either Norwood Rd or the South Circular keeps causing traffic to block each other so it takes everyone ages to clear the junction.

And just up the road the northbound and southbound traffic on Norwood Rd by the pharmacy are failing to clear the roadworks section in time before the temporary traffic lights change, and block each other.

The whole area is a mess at the moment, and not just for drivers. The pollution level must have spiked up massively.

And just how long it is going to take them to reopen the Palace Rd turning ffs?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2019)

T & P said:


> And just how long it is going to take them to reopen the Palace Rd turning ffs?



That was initially supposed to be closed for 6 weeks.  That was what was said in the letter to residents.  There has been no further reference to this or explanation as to why it's still closed.  It's obvious why it's still closed - it's not that work is being done there, it's where all the machinery is stored. 

Mostly it doesn't bother me as we cycle everywhere but gaijinboy has just had an operation and will not be able to cycle for about 6 weeks and currently he can't walk at all beyond a few steps with crutches so yesterday I had to drive him somewhere.  Bloody hell.  I'm glad I don't have to do that very often!   

The pollution must be insanely bad.


----------



## Smick (Nov 10, 2019)

That traffic light camera at the Norwood Road / SCR junction must be flashing like a disco light. When the works aren’t on, I’ve sat in the TH hotel and been surprised by the number of people caught out. But if themes are getting frayed with delays, more people will take the chance.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 11, 2019)

A few things from the NAG newsletter and other places:

Plans to build a massive 7-storey block of flats on the old car wash/tyre etc place opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel (N.E. corner).  Lovely big panoramic windows up the top there to take in the full glory of the South Circular and Tulse Hill gyratory.



The _White Hart_ application to reopen as a pub with flats above was turned-down by _Lambeth_, reasons not yet available.

and I particularly liked this: "*Local Bonzo Boys get their name back*
The _Bonzo's_ were formed in a flat at 162c Rosendale Road on 25th September 1962. Viv Stanshall, Rodney Slater and Tom Parkinson were part of the original line-up. Neil Innes joined later. At some expense they have just won the rights back to use their original name: _The Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band_."

oh and West Norwood really but the bogs next to Tesco will be a bar called The Waterworks.

oh also the lovely Hillside Gardens is having its AGM on 25 November to discuss new plans for the playground and turning the building into a cafe/community hub.


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> That was initially supposed to be closed for 6 weeks.  That was what was said in the letter to residents.  There has been no further reference to this or explanation as to why it's still closed.  It's obviously why it's still closed - it's not that work is being done there, it's where all the machinery is stored.
> 
> Mostly it doesn't bother me as we cycle everywhere but gaijinboy has just had an operation and will not be able to cycle for about 6 weeks and currently he can't walk at all beyond a few steps with crutches so yesterday I had to drive him somewhere.  Bloody hell.  I'm glad I don't have to do that very often!
> 
> The pollution must be insanely bad.


 I was pleasantly surprised to see crews working yesterday, on a Sunday. I’m sure that isn’t the norm but suspect there must have been so many complaints about the nearly-permanent state of gridlock, the council has told the company doing the works to get their finger out and finish the current set of works pronto.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> A few things from the NAG newsletter and other places:
> 
> Plans to build a massive 7-storey block of flats on the old car wash/tyre etc place opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel (N.E. corner).  Lovely big panoramic windows up the top there to take in the full glory of the South Circular and Tulse Hill gyratory.
> 
> View attachment 189722


That block is totally out of scale with the area. And ugly as fuck too.


----------



## nick (Nov 11, 2019)

I take it the roadworks will be finished by the time that block goes up - They seem to have left the traffic jam out of the graphic


----------



## discobastard (Nov 11, 2019)

I think it looks pretty good.  Probably a bunch of 'luxury flats' obviously which is annoying, but let's face it, what's there right now is a real eyesore.  And apart from a car wash, it's been desolate for a long time.

I'm sure people that don't actually live here will be along soon to tell us that it is totally out of proportion and ugly as hell, but it's a whole load better than what's there currently.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 11, 2019)

I think it's waaaay too big.  Also I read the comments on the council website from people who seem to know about these things (I'm off work sick ok!! ) - I think 21 objections and 1 supporting comment.  Many of the objections brought up practical things which I wouldn't have even considered but on reading make a lot of sense - so I imagine they will have to make some changes.

Most everyone agreed that something needs to be done with that corner though and said they would be happy to support the application if some changes were made.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's waaaay too big.  Also I read the comments on the council website from people who seem to know about these things (I'm off work sick ok!! ) - I think 21 objections and 1 supporting comment.  Many of the objections brought up practical things which I wouldn't have even considered but on reading make a lot of sense - so I imagine they will have to make some changes.


Can you post up the planning page, please?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Can you post up the planning page, please?



19/03669/FUL     |              Demolition of existing buildings and erection of a part 1, part 4, part 5, part 6 and part 7 storeys building including basement level to provide 43 residential units (Use Class C3) with landscaping, amenity areas, access, disabled parking, cycle parking and refuse and recycling stores.                  |                                                                      339 Norwood Road And 3 Thurlow Park Road London


----------



## discobastard (Nov 11, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's waaaay too big.  Also I read the comments on the council website from people who seem to know about these things (I'm off work sick ok!! ) - I think 21 objections and 1 supporting comment.  Many of the objections brought up practical things which I wouldn't have even considered but on reading make a lot of sense - so I imagine they will have to make some changes.
> 
> Most everyone agreed that something needs to be done with that corner though and said they would be happy to support the application if some changes were made.



Mebbe if they shaved the top floor off..


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> 19/03669/FUL	 |			  Demolition of existing buildings and erection of a part 1, part 4, part 5, part 6 and part 7 storeys building including basement level to provide 43 residential units (Use Class C3) with landscaping, amenity areas, access, disabled parking, cycle parking and refuse and recycling stores.				  |																	  339 Norwood Road And 3 Thurlow Park Road London


So the consensus is that it's totally out of proportion for the area, ' disproportionately tall,'  'ugly,' 'dwarfs any other building in the vicinity,' and an 'eyesore.'

And the one supporting comment sure has the whiff of Eau d'Developer.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2019)

Nicely put: 


> Its hard to understand how a design such as this can be given such serious consideration given it's excessive dimensions which are totally out of keeping with the surrounding buildings and the area.
> Yet another attempt to destroy the Victorian heritage of Tulse Hill and replace it with tiny unit flats of bad quality and ugly design.
> I can't imagine who would willingly live in this block given that it butts right up against the pavement edge and therefore greatly exposing it's residents to traffic noise and pollution.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 11, 2019)

I think the things that concerned me are the fact that the flats do not meet the minimum space standards for new dwellings.  The fact that they come right up to the edge of the pavement with nowhere at all for delivery vehicles/removal trucks etc to stop at a very busy junction.  The impact on surrounding areas with parking - and this I thought is a worry:  

"The planning statement references a "key brownfield site" which is inaccurate. In fact the existing authorised use of the properties has always primarily been two residential houses. There is a very limited, single approved commercial use for the sale of second hand cars, and only to the front and lower road side of 339 Norwood Road, together with the downstairs sales space/room in 339 Norwood road. The Lambeth council planning enforcement team have explicitly confirmed that the rear of the properties are residential (C3) gardens. Setting a precedent for building 7 story blocks of flats in residential gardens will be significantly detrimental to the existing and future nature and character of the area which is currently family houses and wooded gardens, generating good quality and healthy living spaces that should be encouraged and protected."

... but mostly I think it's just waaaay too tall and big.


----------



## Smick (Nov 12, 2019)

You can bet that there will be road closures or lane closures to get the building works done. That junction is a mess, seven days per week. This is going to make it worse. I had to go out to Croydon recently and they had one road closed from the roundabout near Purley Way due to private flats being built. 

It took so long to get through there. Wasting everyone’s time, just for a private developer to earn more.


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok, so what numpty hit the bridge this morning.  On the plus side pulling out of Probin didn't feel like I was putting my car in the hands of the south circular gods. 

Does anyone know if the driver needs to pay for repairs, fine or go on a driver refresh course?


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> Ok, so what numpty hit the bridge this morning.  On the plus side pulling out of Probin didn't feel like I was putting my car in the hands of the south circular gods.
> 
> Does anyone know if the driver needs to pay for repairs, fine or go on a driver refresh course?


Should be made to pay for damage and fined to fuck. In the era of GPS and sat navs  there shouldn't be HGVs going through unsuitable roads.

Don't know if true but I read somewhere that truck-specific sat navs that send you through height-suitable routes only are widely available but are more expensive, and  some truckers use standard ones that don't give warnings of low bridges and the likes but are cheaper.

It's not as if there aren't enough signs and interactive display warnings ahead of the bridge ffs...


----------



## Smick (Nov 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> Should be made to pay for damage and fined to fuck. In the era of GPS and sat navs  there shouldn't be HGVs going through unsuitable roads.
> 
> Don't know if true but I read somewhere that truck-specific sat navs that send you through height-suitable routes only are widely available but are more expensive, and  some truckers use standard ones that don't give warnings of low bridges and the likes but are cheaper.
> 
> It's not as if there aren't enough signs and interactive display warnings ahead of the bridge ffs...



Once I saw a artic truck going eastwrds on the SCR. The sign at the Tulse Hill Hotel flashed to tell him he was over height. He went in regardless and cleared the bridge with no sign of an issue. Likewise I’ve been on a double decker coach that went that way. I was petrified. But it sailed through fine. Nevertheless only single deck london buses are allowed to go that way. 

It must be particularly large trucks which hit the bridge, or maybe it is their position on the road, the middle catches you. Maybe the bridge isn’t always at exactly the same height each day. 

i don’t get it.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2019)

Network Rail now seeks to claim back the full cost of bridge strikes, including costs of delays to train services. An example given in this document of one which cost over £800k.

https://cdn.networkrail.co.uk/wp-co...idge-Strikes-Risks-Consequences-and-Costs.pdf


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 14, 2019)

Anyone lost a dog? I'm calling him Charlie until I can get to the vets tomorrow.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> Anyone lost a dog? I'm calling him Charlie until I can get to the vets tomorrow. View attachment 189983



omigosh - I'd be unable to give him back again!  So gorgeous.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 15, 2019)

Why don't they build "sacrificial" bridges a good 5-10 away from the actual bridge so collisions don't interfere with the railway at all?


----------



## Smick (Nov 15, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Why don't they build "sacrificial" bridges a good 5-10 away from the actual bridge so collisions don't interfere with the railway at all?


I’ve seen those before in Dublin. Steel pipe arches the same height as the bridge that the trucker will hopefully stop once he hits rather than carrying on to the bridge.


----------



## T & P (Nov 15, 2019)

Smick said:


> I’ve seen those before in Dublin. Steel pipe arches the same height as the bridge that the trucker will hopefully stop once he hits rather than carrying on to the bridge.


There is such contraption in front of this bridge if memory serves, but there is next to no separation at all between the steel bars and the bridge structure, so if a lorry hits the bar at any speed, the inertia of the lorry and/ or the vibrations of the impact are going to reach the bridge itself. The steel arch needs to be placed a couple of metres away at the least from the bridge structure.


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you Gaijingirl he was. Ended up taking him to battersea as no one else could help.  If he is not claimed in 7 days then I get to collect him.

I've always wanted a dog perhaps this time I'll be lucky.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> Thank you Gaijingirl he was. Ended up taking him to battersea as no one else could help.  If he is not claimed in 7 days then I get to collect him.
> 
> I've always wanted a dog perhaps this time I'll be lucky.



I hope it all ends well either way.  He's a cutie.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 16, 2019)

Not sure where to put this but I was witness to a horrific crime in the early hours of the morning. I heard screaming, which at first I thought was the usual Friday night revellers. I then began to realise it was real screaming and ran to my window where I witnessed a man attacking a woman on my road. She was screaming for help but there wasn't a lot I could do, I banged on the window but he wasn't at all scared. She was putting up a fight but he was huge. I got my phone but it wasn't even switched on. I was afraid to run outside because I was home alone with my 2 little boys and there was no way I could have taken him on, I am just over 5ft. By the time I got through to the police he had abducted her. I don't even know where to begin with this.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2019)

Christ that's awful. You must be very shaken. That poor woman. What did the police say?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 16, 2019)

Fucking hell nagapie that must have been scary. Really hope the police have managed to help the woman concerned


----------



## nagapie (Nov 16, 2019)

They haven't called on me yet. I really don't think they would have got to her on time. That poor woman, she was just a young person walking home after a night out.


----------



## MissL (Nov 16, 2019)

This is absolutely awful. You must be really shaken up. Can I ask which street? Maybe there's something that looks out of the ordinary near there today that someone on here would notice? Why aren't the police out there checking whether there's any evidence? Did he drive off in a car? Sorry to ask so many questions.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2019)

Fucking hell nagapie - that's terrifying!


----------



## nagapie (Nov 16, 2019)

Claverdale. No, he carried her off. Our neighbours have a broken bit of fence, nothing else.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 16, 2019)

I have called the police to complain. No one has come to take a statement


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 16, 2019)

Same thing happened in lanercost at the beginning of the year mrs youngandjaded tells me. She did try to call the police but no one showed up.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 16, 2019)

oldandjaded said:


> Same thing happened in lanercost at the beginning of the year mrs youngandjaded tells me. She did try to call the police but no one showed up.



They said they'd get round to me. I pointed out that by then me or anyone else who had seen something would have forgotten details. And that I would like to know if the victim had been found alive. Still no call.


----------



## Smick (Nov 17, 2019)

They must be treating it like a domestic disagreement, where the two people know each other and will sort out their differences later. 

But if you have detailed to them what you have written here, then they should be treating it as an abduction of a stranger.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 17, 2019)

I have told them it was an abduction. They did not know each other, I'm pretty sure. I've given them all details and explained this. Got told the investigating officer will deal with it and it may take some time to get to me. Well they are definitely taking their time!


----------



## Smick (Nov 17, 2019)

One time I reported an attempted child abduction in Dublin. I was shocked that they didn’t come out for at least an hour. But at least it was the same day.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 17, 2019)

nagapie said:


> I have told them it was an abduction. They did not know each other, I'm pretty sure. I've given them all details and explained this. Got told the investigating officer will deal with it and it may take some time to get to me. Well they are definitely taking their time!



That is shocking. Is there any way you can ask to speak to a superior officer. Did any of your neighbours witness the incident or hear anything?
 I reported being pickpocketed at Westfield in Sheoherds Bus to the police (about 4 years ago) and they insisted on sending someone round to interview me at home in Brixton the next morning!


----------



## nagapie (Nov 17, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> That is shocking. Is there any way you can ask to speak to a superior officer. Did any of your neighbours witness the incident or hear anything?
> I reported being pickpocketed at Westfield in Sheoherds Bus to the police (about 4 years ago) and they insisted on sending someone round to interview me at home in Brixton the next morning!


This is the first time I've never had police show up and it's by far the most serious thing I've ever witnessed. I was the only witness on my road, there may have been others on the main roads. I have even called them to ask why they've not been round. Not sure what else I can do.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2019)

Christ - that's actually terrifying.  Maybe they're all too busy arresting Extinction Rebellion OAPs?

eta - actually I'm writing in anger there - I know that there's been huge cuts to the police service too - but this seems incredible.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 17, 2019)

Yes, too many cuts. I was on hold for a bit when I called the crime in! But this is weirdly absent, they usually come.


----------



## organicpanda (Nov 17, 2019)

I went through the same thing here on Coldharbour Lane a few years ago, watched and described to the 999 person exactly what was going on (2 men dragging a woman out of a car, beat the driver and her) was told not to swear or they would hang up. 2 days later get a call from the police, the only thing they said was there's been a lot of this sort of thing lately!!! I am 2 minutes from the police station and yet they still had no-one available


----------



## Smick (Nov 17, 2019)

nagapie said:


> Yes, too many cuts. I was on hold for a bit when I called the crime in! But this is weirdly absent, they usually come.


Get onto all the election candidates and ask each one of them to follow it up with Brixton Police Station. Honestly, at this stage my vote could go in more than one direction, waiting for some interaction or encounter with a candidate.  Hearing someone who is prepared to resolve an issue for a potential constituent could sway me. Presumably if they are in any way clued in, they’ll know U75 so this could be a good way for them to demonstrate their ability to make a difference. And do so to a large number of local people.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 17, 2019)

Turns out my neighbor saw it and filmed the whole thing. She got away. When I was fetching my phone and I heard her yell 'he's got me' and then they'd disappeared, I thought he'd abducted her but it turns out he ran away and she ran in the opposite direction. Not before he'd kicked her in the head. I'm just glad she's alive. The police went to my neighbor which is why they didn't come to me.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 18, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> This is 17-year old Kyall Parnell from Thornton Heath, a former Dunraven school pupil, who  was stabbed to death Norwood Road near the junction with Station Rise at around 10.43pm on 31 December 2017 Year''s Eve ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By way of update, Assistant Coroner Tony Badenoch QC has adjourned the inquest into the death of Kyall Parnell to enable Kyall Parnell's mother to appeal against the Crown Prosecution Service's decision not to charge the boy who stabbed him.

Kyall Parnell was stabbed in the heart while standing on the central reservation in Norwood Road, at the junction with Station Rise, following a disturbance that had broken out on a 68 bus.

At the adjourned hearing, it emerged that the suspect accused of stabbing Kyall Parnell had been stabbed himself eight months earlier, in April 2017, and claimed Kyall Parnell was one of the attackers.

One of the first police officers to treat Kyall Parnell removed his (Parnell's) trousers and _heard a clink and saw a knife laying next to his thigh or leg. A knife was removed from inside his boxer shorts."

*It was described as an eight-inch kitchen knife with a black handle*._

Three days after Kyall Parnell was stabbed to death, his grandmother Maida Grant, 67, had been quoted in the Evening Standard as follows:

_“This is happening too much. Every day if there is an argument, *a knife is always involved. If they don’t get a response they want, they still draw a knife*. “It’s as if life is cheap and they don’t think of the consequences.”_

According to Kyall Parnell's mother at the adjourned inquest hearing:

_"The family does not accept the decision made. I know I can appeal the the decision if we want but I have not appealed yet."

When asked what she wanted from the inquest, she added: "I want to clear my son's name and [ensure the suspect] faces the punishment he deserves."

She added: "He [Kyall] never took the knife [in his boxer shorts] out at any time, *I know he had a knife on him but he never took it out*."_

Kyall Parnell's family have not yet clarified the purpose for which he was armed with *an eight-inch kitchen knife* with a black handle at the time of his death, while on his way to a party.

It remains possible that they may do when the inquest resumes.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 18, 2019)

nagapie said:


> Turns out my neighbor saw it and filmed the whole thing. She got away. When I was fetching my phone and I heard her yell 'he's got me' and then they'd disappeared, I thought he'd abducted her but it turns out he ran away and she ran in the opposite direction. Not before he'd kicked her in the head. I'm just glad she's alive. The police went to my neighbor which is why they didn't come to me.



That is good to hear (that she escaped)


----------



## ringo (Nov 22, 2019)

nagapie said:


> Turns out my neighbor saw it and filmed the whole thing. She got away. When I was fetching my phone and I heard her yell 'he's got me' and then they'd disappeared, I thought he'd abducted her but it turns out he ran away and she ran in the opposite direction. Not before he'd kicked her in the head. I'm just glad she's alive. The police went to my neighbor which is why they didn't come to me.


Terrifying. I've just forwarded your posts to my 16 year old daughter, which I hope is the right thing to do.
She's 16 and comes home later than she should, fearlessly, and I'm trying to tell her she needs to take her safety more seriously.
Quite how you manage that is turning out to be really tricky.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 22, 2019)

Tbh ringo , I'm not sure what you mean by late, but I would insist on meeting her at the bus stop.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2019)

nagapie said:


> Turns out my neighbor saw it and filmed the whole thing. She got away. When I was fetching my phone and I heard her yell 'he's got me' and then they'd disappeared, I thought he'd abducted her but it turns out he ran away and she ran in the opposite direction. Not before he'd kicked her in the head. I'm just glad she's alive. The police went to my neighbor which is why they didn't come to me.



Christ.  She had a lucky escape.  A very close friend of mine had a similar experience just off Brixton Hill and was not so lucky.  It didn't end well for her at all.


----------



## ringo (Nov 22, 2019)

nagapie said:


> Tbh ringo , I'm not sure what you mean by late, but I would insist on meeting her at the bus stop.


I would if she would tell me when she was on her way.
She has started taking buses, trains between West Norwood and New Cross to and from her new boyfriends house, and walking to friends and back late.

I'm trying to get her to be home by 10:30pm during the week and 11:30pm at weekends, but she keeps stopping contact and being late or somehow managing to afford Ubers.

I don't want the same crap relationship with her that I had with my parents at that age so I'm trying to enforce this while not pushing her away.
The balance is tricky and I end up worried.


----------



## nick (Dec 29, 2019)

nick said:


> ....
> Personally I like the Casa Degli Amici place for a cheap family sit down Italian meal and find them very friendly (YMMV). They also have red wine in a basket - what's not to like?
> 
> Still struggling for Indian now Village Masaleh has gone (and Gousia many moons ago)



The above from 2017.

Fortunes seem to have changed. Went into Casa Del Amici after Xmas and they have been taken over by Village Masaleh (using Village Masaleh receipts and now staffed by Village Masaleh people and, what appears to be, their relations.

When did that happen?


----------



## Smick (Dec 29, 2019)

nick said:


> The above from 2017.
> 
> Fortunes seem to have changed. Went into Casa Del Amici after Xmas and they have been taken over by Village Masaleh (using Village Masaleh receipts and now staffed by Village Masaleh people and, what appears to be, their relations.
> 
> When did that happen?


I had heard from when it first opened that it was owned by the same people from Village Masaleh.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 29, 2019)

Posted on a black box near Brown's.


----------



## nick (Dec 30, 2019)

Smick said:


> I had heard from when it first opened that it was owned by the same people from Village Masaleh.


Thx - I did not know that.
Anyway, in that case, it seems just that they are more heavily involved in front of house now


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 6, 2020)

That'll scare them.🤣


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> That'll scare them.🤣View attachment 195125


*imagines heavily loaded flytippers immediately engaging reverse upon seeing the warning.


----------



## T & P (Jan 6, 2020)

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again. If councils launched a service whereby once every other month (or more frequently if the budget allowed) a low flatbed lorry with a skip on it would drive on one’s street or estate at a scheduled time, allowing any residents needing to get rid of bulky waste to flag it down as it drives past and dump their waste, the council would probably save money overall vs the cost of fly tipping removal.

And it would of course be a very useful and convenient service to boot for residents, even more so for the less well-off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2020)

T & P said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again. If councils launched a service whereby once every other month (or more frequently if the budget allowed) a low flatbed lorry with a skip on it would drive on one’s street or estate at a scheduled time, allowing any residents needing to get rid of bulky waste to flag it down as it drives past and dump their waste, the council would probably save money overall vs the cost of fly tipping removal.
> 
> And it would of course be a very useful and convenient service to boot for residents, even more so for the less well-off.



We have that where I live....


----------



## T & P (Jan 6, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> We have that where I live....


Really? Free at the point of use? That’s pretty cool...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2020)

T & P said:


> Really? Free at the point of use? That’s pretty cool...



Yeah, a van from Lambeth comes around every few days and takes all large items away.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2020)

T & P said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again. If councils launched a service whereby once every other month (or more frequently if the budget allowed) a low flatbed lorry with a skip on it would drive on one’s street or estate at a scheduled time, allowing any residents needing to get rid of bulky waste to flag it down as it drives past and dump their waste, the council would probably save money overall vs the cost of fly tipping removal.
> 
> And it would of course be a very useful and convenient service to boot for residents, even more so for the less well-off.


Fly tippers don't give a fuck though.  They want to dump their shit wherever they want, whenever they want.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2020)

Christchurch Road. Opposite the school. 100yds from crossing.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2020)

A small Lambeth flatbed comes by very regularly to clear the flytip on my road. It's as good as official now.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 7, 2020)

Took my son for his 2nd cut at the Eagles barbershop. Really good, they do great cuts with a lot of time and effort put into each customer. They're nice guys and cheap too.


----------



## Smick (Jan 8, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Took my son for his 2nd cut at the Eagles barbershop. Really good, they do great cuts with a lot of time and effort put into each customer. They're nice guys and cheap too.



How cheap?

I usually take my five year old boy to HaircutSir at the bottom of Tulse Hill. They’re £8 and also very nice people. He’s in need of a trim. Eagles would be handier to get to, but I feel loyalty to HS.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2020)

I second The Eagle. Owner isn't the best of the barbers there. I go for one of the other two. £9 to shave head. 

Andrews on brixton hill is my fave.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 8, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I second The Eagle. Owner isn't the best of the barbers there. I go for one of the other two. £9 to shave head.
> 
> Andrews on brixton hill is my fave.



Both times one of the others has cut his hair.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 8, 2020)

Smick said:


> How cheap?
> 
> I usually take my five year old boy to HaircutSir at the bottom of Tulse Hill. They’re £8 and also very nice people. He’s in need of a trim. Eagles would be handier to get to, but I feel loyalty to HS.



£9. My son's dad used to take him to HaircutSir as that's our closest but the cuts were rubbish. He always looked like a pudding bowl.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2020)

Oops! 













						Portable loo calamity in Tulse Hill results in four bus routes closed, Wed 8th Jan 2020
					

Four bus routes were closed in Tulse Hill earlier today after a van carrying three portable loos had a crunching mishap. Thankfully for local residents, the toilets appeared to have not spilled the…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2020)

There was a burglary at the Electric.  Apparently they didn't get very much as no cash is left in the building so they fucked the place up as much as possible instead.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> There was a burglary at the Electric.  Apparently they didn't get very much as no cash is left in the building so they fucked the place up as much as possible instead.


There was also a burglary further up the road at Pintadera. Smashed the window and took the float tray from the till. The fuckers.


----------



## TulseBoy (Jan 11, 2020)

I can't agree with the Eagles recommendations. Both times I've been there I've had a really uneven haircut with the same guy (younger, with glasses). You can't really tell until you actually get home and look at the lengths. I suppose in the case of having it shaved it wouldn't be a problem. Perhaps I've just been unlucky to get the same guy twice. The owner, Rawand seems like a very nice chap though. I won't be going back unfortunately though.

Clepsydra in Herne Hill is always cheap, quick and easy so will be going back there.


----------



## Smick (Jan 11, 2020)

I just went to Andy’s / Haircut Sir. They do a good job, and the bloke with the beard was very good with my son. £8 for a child’s cut, which is decent on a busy Saturday.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 11, 2020)

I used to go to the elderly Italian? gentlemen near the tulse hill cafe. When he left I went back to George's on kirkdale road sydenham. I may not have a lot of hair left but what I do he makes a nice job of it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 11, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> There was a burglary at the Electric.  Apparently they didn't get very much as no cash is left in the building so they fucked the place up as much as possible instead.


Absolute fukkers 

Good excuse to go in for a slap-up solidarity breakfast tomorrow morning.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 11, 2020)

50% of all food at the Railway tomorrow!


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2020)

There's been a spate of shop burglaries along Tulse Hill/West Norwood. Looks like the same guy who - bold as brass - kicks in the front door and takes whatever float is in the till.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 12, 2020)

A





madolesance said:


> 50% of all food at the Railway tomorrow!


It's all month!


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 12, 2020)

Bit of an incident last night when I was coming home from work at 1am. Some chap in a black BMW 1 series was parked across my drive. When I asked him to move (horn blip) he gets all angry shouting "I know where you live".

It was all I could do resisting Mr Baseball bat who wanted to come out for a walk.


----------



## TulseBoy (Jan 16, 2020)

New Planning Permission for the White Hart! Great news.









						The White Hart public house in Tulse Hill applies for premises licence
					

Brixton Buzz is delighted to hear that the White Hart public house in Tulse Hill looks like it’s coming back to life after being closed for many years.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2020)

TulseBoy said:


> New Planning Permission for the White Hart! Great news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pub has its own thread here: White Hart Tulse Hill


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

One for the Railway regulars


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2020)

One for Tulse Hill historical connoisseurs:





						Lord mayor portrait on show at Tate Britain after identity mix-up
					

A portrait of a lord mayor of London is going on show for the first time after it was mistaken for a painting of a Parisian prince and spent decades in a French bank.




					www.standard.co.uk
				



Apparently a painting formerly thought to be of the French Dauphin has turned out to be Sir Henry Tulse - Lord Mayor of London 1683 - 1684.
I guess that Restoration period with Nell Gwyn and  Charles II must have been a time of rip-roaring decadence - hence Tulse Hill???


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2020)

Walking down Palace Road I saw a family of four green birds with long green tail feathers. They were bigger than budgies and smaller than parrots. Their features were more budgie than parrot. I didn't take pics cos my phone cam is poo.

Are they escaped, lost, yet another edition to our exotic bird skyscape?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Walking down Palace Road I saw a family of four green birds with long green tail feathers. They were bigger than budgies and smaller than parrots. Their features were more budgie than parrot. I didn't take pics cos my phone cam is poo.
> 
> Are they escaped, lost, yet another edition to our exotic bird skyscape?


Parakeets. There's shit loads of them in South London. Various rumours about how they got here but they've been around for decades.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2020)

colacubes said:


> Parakeets. There's shit loads of them in South London. Various rumours about how they got here but they've been around for decades.


There's hundreds of them in Brockwell Park.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2020)

editor said:


> There's hundreds of them in Brockwell Park.


Yep. And in Norwood and Crystal
Palace Parks amongst others. They’re v noisy when they get a massive crew together in a tree.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2020)

I see the parakeets all the time. noisy cunts wake me up all the time. These looked like they had much longer tailfeathers, but my eyes are shit these days.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2020)

It was parakeets....just looked at some pics....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2020)

this kind


----------



## nick (Feb 7, 2020)

discobastard said:


> Also heard that there is movement in the space next to Knowles that has been empty since Knowles took over.



Another 6+ months on. 
Anyone know if / when anything will happen to the space to the left of Knowles ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 9, 2020)

Anyone know how I can check a property's boundaries for free?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 9, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone know how I can check a property's boundaries for free?


Don't think there's a way of doing it for free, but a land Registry check is £3



			Land Registry


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 9, 2020)

colacubes said:


> Don't think there's a way of doing it for free, but a land Registry check is £3
> 
> 
> 
> Land Registry



Thanks.

Paid. Didn't answer my question


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2020)

Devastation in Tulse Hill this afternoon


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 9, 2020)

T & P said:


> Devastation in Tulse Hill this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 198081



Wow that looks pretty mad


----------



## oldandjaded (Mar 1, 2020)

Did anyone hear the woman screaming for her phone and keys last night. Mrs youngandjaded sent me out to see if she was ok. Police arrived and 10 minutes later it was kicking off again.


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> Did anyone hear the woman screaming for her phone and keys last night. Mrs youngandjaded sent me out to see if she was ok. Police arrived and 10 minutes later it was kicking off again.


Nothing heard where I live but then I tend to put ear plugs at night as a matter of course. Too many birds start chirping at 2.30 am in Tulse Hill. Where about was this?


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2020)

On unrelated news, I see that the Ladbrokes has closed down. What a pity.


----------



## oldandjaded (Mar 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> Nothing heard where I live but then I tend to put ear plugs at night as a matter of course. Too many birds start chirping at 2.30 am in Tulse Hill. Where about was this?


Probin around the block to the coop in various directions.


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> Probin around the block to the coop in various directions.


Ah, I would’ve been out of earshot anyway.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> On unrelated news, I see that the Ladbrokes has closed down. What a pity.



That's the third big bookies I've heard / seen closed in the wider Streatham area in the last 6 months (The other two on Streatham High Road last year)


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> On unrelated news, I see that the Ladbrokes has closed down. What a pity.



With a "Sold" sign above it...


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> With a "Sold" sign above it...


Oh I’m sure it’ll continue to be a retail unit, but I am hoping it’ll not be a betting shop.

The new legislation on high stake fruit machines has caused havoc among bookies and the closure of many branches since April last year. I would imagine this is why this one’s a goner too.


----------



## Smick (Mar 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> Oh I’m sure it’ll continue to be a retail unit, but I am hoping it’ll not be a betting shop.
> 
> The new legislation on high stake fruit machines has caused havoc among bookies and the closure of many branches since April last year. I would imagine this is why this one’s a goner too.


I’m glad to see it, to be honest. Those machines make zombies out of vulnerable people.

I enjoy the odd quid on the football or a dog race, if I’ve got a bit of time to kill. But the relationship between those machines and a flutter is like the relationship between Special Brew and a glass of wine on a Friday evening.

While some bookies staff will have lost their jobs, the number of people whose lives aren’t ruined by these machines makes it worthwhile.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2020)

I think one bookie in such a small collection of shops is enough.


----------



## oldandjaded (Mar 2, 2020)

How many from this board have gone into a bookies and placed a bet?
At my age I've never gone to a bookmaker nor gambled (bar the odd sweepstake at work). Slot machines were 10p in the pub (I haven't done pubs in years either) and if you timed it right getting your money back was easy.


----------



## Smick (Mar 2, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> How many from this board have gone into a bookies and placed a bet?
> At my age I've never gone to a bookmaker nor gambled (bar the odd sweepstake at work). Slot machines were 10p in the pub (I haven't done pubs in years either) and if you timed it right getting your money back was easy.


When I worked in Dublin, I was maybe 25, we would always take our full hour for lunch. If it wasn’t raining, we’d go for a walk. If it was raining we’d go to the bookies and stick on €1 or €2 on dog racing.

Nowadays if I were in town to meet someone and was a bit early, I’d go to the bookies and stick a quid on a dog. I don’t care if I lose it, I expect to. I take my time choosing the dog, maybe even do a tricast.
Also, when Northern Ireland are playing international football, or if there is a big boxing match, Carl Frampton or Anthony Joshua, I would stick on a quid on the outcome. Again, not to get rich but for the joy of doing the bet itself. Any money won, which happens very rarely, is a bonus.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> How many from this board have gone into a bookies and placed a bet?
> At my age I've never gone to a bookmaker nor gambled (bar the odd sweepstake at work). Slot machines were 10p in the pub (I haven't done pubs in years either) and if you timed it right getting your money back was easy.


Once when I was asked to place a bet for some office thing. I've retained zero interest in gambling all my life, past a minor bit of desperate stupidity on fruit machines when I was about 18.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 3, 2020)

I go to a bookie's once a year at most. But then I prefer betting when at the track and popping into a shop doesn't quite do it


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 3, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> How many from this board have gone into a bookies and placed a bet?
> At my age I've never gone to a bookmaker nor gambled (bar the odd sweepstake at work). Slot machines were 10p in the pub (I haven't done pubs in years either) and if you timed it right getting your money back was easy.


As a teenager, I worked as a board boy (writing the odds on a blackboard) in a bookies (L Stanley) in Doncaster. I watched the same tired, broken, old and old-before-their-time men shuffle in day after day, losing and losing and losing. That sad experience pretty much inoculated me against betting for ever. I cannot see any redeeming qualities or properties in betting shops - if the whole industry ceased to exist overnight, there would not be any downside.


----------



## Smick (Mar 3, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> if the whole industry ceased to exist overnight, there would not be any downside.


I think that that is a bit harsh. It's a form of entertainment and, similar to the sale of alcohol, most people don't ruin their lives with it, but many do. It needs proper regulation, and severely restricting those hyper addictive machines is a great start.

Don't forget that if the industry were to cease to exist, illegal bookies would spring up in their place. At least bookies will only take all your money off you until you have no more. Illegal bookies will get you in debt and break your fingers, threaten your family and all the horrors that go alongside it.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 3, 2020)

Smick said:


> I think that that is a bit harsh. It's a form of entertainment and, similar to the sale of alcohol, most people don't ruin their lives with it, but many do. It needs proper regulation, and severely restricting those hyper addictive machines is a great start.
> 
> Don't forget that if the industry were to cease to exist, illegal bookies would spring up in their place. At least bookies will only take all your money off you until you have no more. Illegal bookies will get you in debt and break your fingers, threaten your family and all the horrors that go alongside it.


My point was a hypothetical. But as a form of entertainment, betting sucks because it consists of repeatedly handing over money to a third party, and (probabilistically smoothed) getting less back in return. With alcohol, they actually give you drinks in return for your money.


----------



## Smick (Mar 3, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> My point was a hypothetical. But as a form of entertainment, betting sucks because it consists of repeatedly handing over money to a third party, and (probabilistically smoothed) getting less back in return. With alcohol, you actually they give you drinks in return for your money.


It's an intangible product. A form of entertainment. The same as a gig or going to the cinema. Sitting in a warm bookie's office, watching their tellies, having someone there to take your bet, there often seems to be an element of camaraderie amongst the gamblers. It's all a service.

I agree that it is a grubby industry, which makes lots of money off the most vulnerable. But it isn't the only one which does, and anyone I know who likes a bet leads a decent lifestyle otherwise.

It is possible to get involved and enjoy it without becoming a victim. Every penny I've ever gambled, I have been happy to lose. 

I took the kids to the Streatham Odeon the other evening to watch Sonic the Hedgehog. It was almost £40 for the three of us to get in. I felt much more wounded at that than losing £2 on the dogs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2020)

I've placed bets as a child at the races for my parents (in Ireland in the 70s when they wouldn't be bothered about that). Also at bookies in the UK for races - again for my parents. Gambling cost my family very dear so I have no interest in betting now. The occasional lottery ticket maybe.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 3, 2020)

As an addict (not gambling) currently in recovery I can safely say having to walk past the numerous palaces of addiction along a short stretch of road can be really distressing on a bad day.

I once walked down from the Fire Station on Knights Hill to The Tulse Hill Hotel and there were 29 places open at 9.30pm in the evening that I could have got hold of booze (and that's not including places I would have had to order food alongside it)

It's a fucking gauntlet some days....


----------



## Smick (Mar 4, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> As an addict (not gambling) currently in recovery I can safely say having to walk past the numerous palaces of addiction along a short stretch of road can be really distressing on a bad day.
> 
> I once walked down from the Fire Station on Knights Hill to The Tulse Hill Hotel and there were 29 places open at 9.30pm in the evening that I could have got hold of booze (and that's not including places I would have had to order food alongside it)
> 
> It's a fucking gauntlet some days....


Adverts can’t be much fun either. Guinness brings the comforting glow of Christmas. Bacardi makes you a party animal etc. Very clever people with very big budgets pushing something which can destroy you. Tag on a “drink responsibly” line in the corner and it’s all happy again.
I’ve got a big problem with gambling advertising as well. Watch a football match and every shirt is likely to have a gambling company on it, every ad break has the one company doing an advert in and out as well as ads during the break itself. How could a problem gambler ever watch football again? And that’s before Sharon Osborne starts doing ads for online bingo in normal programming.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2020)

Arrived through door. They are only 2 years late starting....I never believed it would start....so fingers crossed....


----------



## oldandjaded (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank you for the incite. I had the impression that you needed to put a wad of cash on. I am glad I haven't got into this, as someone with an addictive personality I know that this would not have ended well for me. (I hate to think what my mum and dad would have done to me had I started. )


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2020)

Saw a load of builders in the pretend cop shop the other day - seem to be clearing it out or doing it up or something.


----------



## Smick (Mar 7, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Saw a load of builders in the pretend cop shop the other day - seem to be clearing it out or doing it up or something.


I’m not sure what the purpose of that place is, but I’ve thought it has been abandoned for some time.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2020)

Smick said:


> I’m not sure what the purpose of that place is, but I’ve thought it has been abandoned for some time.



Yes it has - but it looks like something might be happening with it now.


----------



## Smick (Mar 8, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes it has - but it looks like something might be happening with it now.


Do you know what it was ever for though? I think there was a sign telling members of the public not to use it and I never saw police in there.
I think there’s one the same on Coldharbour Lane, a five minute walk from the proper Brixton Police station.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2020)

Smick said:


> Do you know what it was ever for though? I think there was a sign telling members of the public not to use it and I never saw police in there.
> I think there’s one the same on Coldharbour Lane, a five minute walk from the proper Brixton Police station.



There was cops in there at least once. They rescued my son's muggers from his mother.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2020)

Smick said:


> I think there’s one the same on Coldharbour Lane, a five minute walk from the proper Brixton Police station.


That one has gone.


----------



## oldandjaded (Mar 19, 2020)

That lasted well. 🤣


----------



## nick (Mar 19, 2020)

There's a roll of kitchen paper on the top shelf of the halal place next to G7 / tinting shop if you're quick.
You'll need to borrow their ladder to reach it.
There were 2 but I got the other as I was on strict instruction to look for kitchen roll on my foraging trip


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

The Railway is still open but with reduced hours and a hand sanitiser by the bar.


----------



## Smick (Mar 19, 2020)

editor said:


> The Railway is still open but with reduced hours and a hand sanitiser by the bar.


I’m not a scientist or doctor, but my immediate thoughts are that this is great for them to do.
People are going to go mad at home otherwise, bar staff will lose their jobs.
I might call in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2020)

Smick said:


> Do you know what it was ever for though? I think there was a sign telling members of the public not to use it and I never saw police in there.
> I think there’s one the same on Coldharbour Lane, a five minute walk from the proper Brixton Police station.



There was cops in there once - I got told off by one on his way out for cycling on the pavement.  THE ONE TIME!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2020)

nick said:


> There's a roll of kitchen paper on the top shelf of the halal place next to G7 / tinting shop if you're quick.
> You'll need to borrow their ladder to reach it.
> There were 2 but I got the other as I was on strict instruction to look for kitchen roll on my foraging trip



They're doing a storming trade.  We queued there last night for quite a while.  I'm chuffed for them because they've always been nice to me and my kids.  Occasionally I send the kids to the shops and I'll always tell them to go there rather than the Co Op because they look out for them.  As a result my eldest has quite a severe paratha habit.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

The Co-Op is picked clean in Tulse Hill, although there is soya milk if you're quick!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2020)

editor said:


> The Co-Op is picked clean in Tulse Hill, although there is soya milk if you're quick!



I called in last night - there was fuck all in there - apart from pot noodles bizarrely.


----------



## T & P (Mar 19, 2020)

I had the day off today and went shopping. Maybe not necessarily in TH right now, but most corner shops/ Costcutters are still very well stocked, far more so than supermarkets. I found all kinds of tinned food and even masks and sanitisers are the Costcutter at the end of Gypsy Road by the roundabout.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 20, 2020)

Had a word to one of the corner shop guys by Tulse Hill station and he said that he's got no idea when he'll be restocked as the suppliers are struggling to get supplies. He thinks it isn't a long term thing, but when he sells out, thats it for a bit.


----------



## nick (Mar 20, 2020)

Leigham vale is finally open again.  
it’s been so long, it feels strange


----------



## nick (Mar 20, 2020)

Village masala says they have been busy. 
obviously takeaway only from tomorrow.


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Had a word to one of the corner shop guys by Tulse Hill station and he said that he's got no idea when he'll be restocked as the suppliers are struggling to get supplies. He thinks it isn't a long term thing, but when he sells out, thats it for a bit.


Time for them to ration purchases to maximum of two of any one item per customer per day, though that might cause them grief...


----------



## oldandjaded (Mar 21, 2020)

I needed bread and potatoes middle of last week.  As the coop was stripped clean I crossed the border to the other end of the high street. There were people lining up for Iceland going back to sainsbury's.......which was fully stocked and just a handful of people in it.


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2020)

As of half an hour ago there were a few 6-packs of eggs and also duck's eggs at the Co-Op, in case anyone is desperate.

In non-Covid news, could anyone offer any suggestions as to why they're opening up the road again by the fireplace shop, a few weeks after they'd just covered it up having spent several fucking months working there? Repair was defective, or is it like the old cliché about different utilities digging up the same spot a few months apart instead doing everything at the same time?


----------



## nick (Mar 26, 2020)

This from the railway on facebook
Nice


Our landlords Heineken uk, have confirmed that we will have to pay 100% of our rent while we are closed. 
Fear not we will reopen despite zero help from them. 
If you could register your disgust on their official Twitter/ Facebook/ insta pages we would appreciate it. 

Stay safe and look after your loved ones

See you soon


----------



## Smick (Mar 26, 2020)

nick said:


> This from the railway on facebook
> Nice
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently they announced with great fanfare that they had suspended the rent. What they have suspended is the collection of it, but it remains owing. Once trading resumes, the licensees will have to make it back up.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 26, 2020)

Whoever looks after their account must have calmed down/sobered up enough this morning to remove the hashtag:

#nastygreedybastards

Which was on the post last night. Probably not that wise to call your landlord that on social media, even if it is true.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2020)

Tulse Hill Hotel closed and shuttered.


----------



## nick (Mar 27, 2020)

Mrs Nick reports that, as of 5 minutes ago,. There is loads of stock in cook West Dulwich


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 27, 2020)

The people behind Stir, a cafe on Brixton Hill have started a vegetarian grocery. Bad timing and all that but they're doing bike delivery of small loads of you're nearby. Name of Ashby


----------



## Smick (Mar 28, 2020)

nick said:


> Mrs Nick reports that, as of 5 minutes ago,. There is loads of stock in cook West Dulwich


At their prices, I'm not surprised. People won't be panic buying pricey ready meals to stockpile.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2020)

Smick said:


> At their prices, I'm not surprised. People won't be panic buying pricey ready meals to stockpile.



I would buy a few as a treat in the same way as we had F&C for dinner last night.  We are no longer going out for meals or drinks (not that we did lots but probably once every 2 weeks we'd go out for Sunday lunch).  It's so bloody tiring cooking and tidying up after 3 meals a day where usually it would be one a day - the rest of our meals were taken outside the house more-or-less.  I do packed breakfasts and lunches at work and the kids do breakfast and after-school club.  We're probably saving a small fortune on gaijinboy's lunches which were bought daily in the city.

but yeah - not stockpiling them.


----------



## nick (Mar 28, 2020)

It's amazing how many will fit into the back of a Range Rover or Q7, ready for putting into the chest freezer in the garage. 😜

More seriously, and to Gaijingirls point, they are a cheaper alternative to full on takeaway or a restaurant visit (remember them?)

*no one is seriously  advocating stockpiling


----------



## oldandjaded (Mar 31, 2020)

Is the hotel closed closed or closed till all this is over? I'm not a big pub goer but I miss that. 

And on good news ak chicken is still open so the world cant be ending.


----------



## nick (Mar 31, 2020)

Supposedly closed until it all blows over

AK will never let you down. They have never given me the squits and always have a smile no matter how pissed I am when I there and no matter how much attitude they are getting form their clientele


----------



## Smick (Mar 31, 2020)

I've seen AK closed plenty recently. They must only be opening in the evening. I must show my support for local business by waddling down for a doner kebab.


----------



## T & P (Apr 6, 2020)

The Tesco Express/ petrol station on Tulse Hill road had most things from eggs to toilet paper to dairy just now. I was amused to see they have introduced, and are rigurously enforcing, a one-way system _a la_ Ikea. All aisles are one-way only, and you follow the arrows throughout the store from the entrance to the cashiers. I saw the security guard giving a decent telling off to a customer who, probably like me, was a regular but had not noticed the newly added arrows on the floor, and had the temerity to enter a completely empty aisle in the wrong direction.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 6, 2020)

T & P said:


> The Tesco Express/ petrol station on Tulse Hill road had most things from eggs to toilet paper to dairy just now. I was amused to see they have introduced, and are rigurously enforcing, a one-way system _a la_ Ikea. All aisles are one-way only, and you follow the arrows throughout the store from the entrance to the cashiers. I saw the security guard giving a decent telling off to a customer who, probably like me, was a regular but had not noticed the newly added arrows on the floor, and had the temerity to enter a completely empty aisle in the wrong direction.


They never have eggs when i go! I also find that once in, many people don't follow the tape. Was it the lovely female security guard? She is very nice.


----------



## T & P (Apr 6, 2020)

nagapie said:


> They never have eggs when i go! I also find that once in, many people don't follow the tape. Was it the lovely female security guard? She is very nice.


Yes, it was her and she’s very friendly. I guess they’re all stressed and worried. It might also be the bloke had been doing it before during that visit.

Re eggs: actually I got mixed up with K & C News, the yellow supermarket just down the road opp the Tulse Hill Hotel. If you need eggs worth going down to them tomorrow as they had them in abundance today, and have had them for several days now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2020)

we all still here?


----------



## oldandjaded (Apr 11, 2020)

*puts hand up while peering through the letterbox *


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 11, 2020)

Smick said:


> Do you know what it was ever for though? I think there was a sign telling members of the public not to use it and I never saw police in there.
> I think there’s one the same on Coldharbour Lane, a five minute walk from the proper Brixton Police station.





Nanker Phelge said:


> There was cops in there at least once. They rescued my son's muggers from his mother.


It was interesting to see officers from the Metropolitan Police yesterday afternoon at around 6 p.m. finally delivering lectures to some of the members of the team who operate out of their (the police's) former premises at No.186.   It seems ironic that they have finally been called to account in public - even if only a few moments - opposite the actual premises from which both they and police use or used as a base.  Maybe the cowering, shaggy-bearded onlookers will feel a little safer for what they witnessed.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2020)

The Railway Tavern launches crowdfunder and benefit shows









						The Railway Tavern in Tulse Hill announces crowdfunder and weekender to cover rent during coronavirus lockdown
					

The popular Railway Tavern pub in Tulse Hill is being hit hard by their landlord’s insistence that they keep paying rent during the lockdown, and with no money coming in to pay the bills, the…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## nick (Apr 29, 2020)

editor said:


> The Railway Tavern launches crowdfunder and benefit shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a no brainer


----------



## nick (May 2, 2020)

Sorted - just hope the eventual date doesn't clash


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2020)

Sign fell off the shop next to the post office yesterday. Quite a strong old wind was causing all sorts to fly about.

It was gone today.

It says they are property folk of some sort. 

Perhaps it's an omen.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2020)

This one...hope it didn't hit anyone...


----------



## oldandjaded (May 9, 2020)

I met the j p carol chap once when I was having a new fence. He said I was wasting my time and money, with that gem of information he walked away. My fence is still standing.

Isn't he the one that did a lot of building work and then claimed retrospective planning?


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2020)

Does anyone know what’s going on near the railway bridge? A fair amount of police and ambulances on site, and I couldn’t see any vehicle stuck under the bridge so I don’t think it’s that


----------



## editor (May 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> Does anyone know what’s going on near the railway bridge? A fair amount of police and ambulances on site, and I couldn’t see any vehicle stuck under the bridge so I don’t think it’s that


Someone fell from the station









						Man taken to hospital after falling from Tulse Hill station
					

Police say he fell from a height




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## Smick (May 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Someone fell from the station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit. That must be fairly difficult to do.


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2020)

Fuck 

That report provides more questions than answers though. How? Where? That the road was closed by the railway bridge would suggest he climbed down to the rails and fell from the bridge onto the road...


----------



## Smick (May 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> Fuck
> 
> That report provides more questions than answers though. How? Where? That the road was closed by the railway bridge would suggest he climbed down to the rails and fell from the bridge onto the road...



I think I heard the air ambulance take off at that time yesterday. Being from Belfast, I'm aware that a big helicopter taking off has a specific sound. I heard it and then one passed my garden, heading roughly Westwards, along Leigham Vale, maybe taking the injured guy to Tooting. That would have necessitated closing the road even if he didn't jump to there. 

Maybe trespassing and jumped off to avoid an oncoming train.


----------



## Smick (May 12, 2020)

I have just received a letter from Thames Water about the works on Norwood Road.

Dated 11th May 2020, it tells me that:

From 6pm on 24th April 2020 Norwood Road will be reopened to traffic from Robson Road to Chestnut Road
From 5am on 27th April 2020 there will be lane closures on Tulse Hill
Bus stops on Norwood Roadf will be repoened from 26th April 
etc.

I wonder if they have written April instead of May, or are they writing to tell me about things which should have already happened. Either way, they come across as a bunch of idiots who have no idea what is going on.


----------



## nick (May 12, 2020)

Got that letter too.
Agree with your hypothesis
I also liked the way they slipped in "we'll therefore replace around 75% of the pipe we set out to..." as if that is a good thing

TLDR? - works now extended until August 2020


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Someone fell from the station
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fell from a height at the station is what the roz man says in the article.

Might have fell off a chair changing a light bulb.

Dramatically enough for all of Lambeth's emergency services to attend.....maybe


----------



## T & P (May 12, 2020)

Smick said:


> I have just received a letter from Thames Water about the works on Norwood Road.
> 
> Dated 11th May 2020, it tells me that:
> 
> ...


The little stretch of road of Norwood Road (30 metres or so if not less) that is part of the the gyratory has been opened up, closed and opened up again not fewer than four times in the last few months. Maybe more times.


----------



## nick (May 20, 2020)

rather enjoyed the Railway Tulse Hill  facebook pub quiz last night (albeit helped by the fact I was full of fizz).

Not too difficult and it ran at a decent pace. We managed to get in the top 3, which was nice. There were only about 20 teams 

Thank you for organising Pam - Recommended.


----------



## discobastard (May 20, 2020)

Costcutter closing down, business decision due to rent increases.  Shop being emptied this evening.  Being replaced by a Butcher's shop so I'm told. Shame as I really like the guy that owned the place.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2020)

nick said:


> rather enjoyed the Railway Tulse Hill  facebook pub quiz last night (albeit helped by the fact I was full of fizz).
> 
> Not too difficult and it ran at a decent pace. We managed to get in the top 3, which was nice. There were only about 20 teams
> 
> Thank you for organising Pam - Recommended.


It's been brilliant - I've played it a few times now and Pam is brilliant.


----------



## Smick (May 21, 2020)

discobastard said:


> Costcutter closing down, business decision due to rent increases.  Shop being emptied this evening.  Being replaced by a Butcher's shop so I'm told. Shame as I really like the guy that owned the place.
> 
> View attachment 213768


Which one is that DB? Is it between the kebab shop and Village Masaleh? It would be a shame to lose that. We've already got a butcher further along.


----------



## discobastard (May 21, 2020)

Smick said:


> Which one is that DB? Is it between the kebab shop and Village Masaleh? It would be a shame to lose that. We've already got a butcher further along.


Yep, that's the one.  He's also had a load of hassle off the kids that hang out across that strip.  He has another shop in Camberwell so going to focus on that.


----------



## Smick (May 21, 2020)

discobastard said:


> Yep, that's the one.  He's also had a load of hassle off the kids that hang out across that strip.  He has another shop in Camberwell so going to focus on that.


I am sorry to see a local business stop trading. I used to go in there to pick up a nightcap on the way home after a night out, or else would pick up a bottle of beer to take on the train on the trip up to see my mate in Radlett. Maybe I'll be healthier for him closing. I wonder will it be another Halal butcher, I don't think we are ready for a William Rose or Dugard and Daughter type operation just yet. Then it will put pressure on our existing Halal butcher and one of the two of them goes under. Pointless.

Mr Patel used to get crowds of intimidating youths outside his shop, and that is some time ago. I remember him complaining to me about them and then when I went into the Co Op there was a PCSO in there and I asked him to go and move them along.

They've probably grown up to be replaced by a new cohort of little shits.


----------



## Petcha (May 21, 2020)

Those little shits monopolise that little strip. That flat they all lurk outside is a blatant drug den, even I can see that. No idea why the cops haven't gone in.


----------



## sparkybird (May 22, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Those little shits monopolise that little strip. That flat they all lurk outside is a blatant drug den, even I can see that. No idea why the cops haven't gone in.


Have you reported it to the police? A group of us did this last year in Brixton and the flat got raided as it was becoming such a problem


----------



## Petcha (May 22, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Have you reported it to the police? A group of us did this last year in Brixton and the flat got raided as it was becoming such a problem



No, I'd never actually shop someone. I wouldn't normally have an issue with it but yeh, as someone else mentioned they do seem to intimidate the local shopkeepers. It goes without saying that social distancing is not a concept that has got through to them either...!

I've only had one run in with a couple of them but one of the more senior ones smoothed it over and told the little shites to back off.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2020)

What a shame about the Costcutter - that's quite a useful little shop.  Also I will feel bad for the current Halal butchers if it's competition.  They're super-nice.

I actually know several of those kids who hang on that strip - not all of them are "bad".  I do worry about them a lot though - one or two in particular.


----------



## sparkybird (May 22, 2020)

Petcha said:


> No, I'd never actually shop someone. I wouldn't normally have an issue with it but yeh, as someone else mentioned they do seem to intimidate the local shopkeepers. It goes without saying that social distancing is not a concept that has got through to them either...!
> 
> I've only had one run in with a couple of them but one of the more senior ones smoothed it over and told the little shites to back off.


Yes, I know it's a hard one. We had problems with them harassing people (mums with kids, shop keepers) and that's what pushed us to report it


----------



## M0llyMols (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi All, thought I'd post this fir all the drivers out there who may be affected.  I heard about this change to congestion charging a few weeks ago, but it wasn't clear that it could be contested.

It is important to send your message across as they have chosen not to advertise the opportunity that the public can give their input on this proposal, as it has been kept quiet. Closing date for this is 04/06/20. Have your say about the proposals made to impose Congestion Charge on Londoners from Monday to Sunday (presently Monday to Friday) and the daily fee to be increased from £11.50 to £15. Please share this with as many people as possible as this is still in the consideration phase pending public opinion.





__





						Congestion Charge (Official)
					

Information about the Congestion Charge




					tfl.gov.uk


----------



## Smick (Jun 2, 2020)

It seems fair M0llyMols . I never pay congestion charge as it is usually on when I am in work. On the rare occasion I would want to drive into town, it's either at night or at the weekend.

But what about those people who aren't M-F 9-5? London is a 24/7 city. More cars aren't the answer. 

I don't think it is fair that those with a big wallet can set their tfl account to debit automatically and then drive wherever they want, whenever they want because they can afford it. Often in cars with larger engines. But I am not going to complain about this proposal.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 2, 2020)

The crazy thing about this is it’s now cheaper to hire a zipcar ( 5 quid per hour which includes c charge ) for shorter journeys into the congestion charge zone.

alex


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2020)

M0llyMols said:


> Hi All, thought I'd post this fir all the drivers out there who may be affected.  I heard about this change to congestion charging a few weeks ago, but it wasn't clear that it could be contested.
> 
> It is important to send your message across as they have chosen not to advertise the opportunity that the public can give their input on this proposal, as it has been kept quiet. Closing date for this is 04/06/20. Have your say about the proposals made to impose Congestion Charge on Londoners from Monday to Sunday (presently Monday to Friday) and the daily fee to be increased from £11.50 to £15. Please share this with as many people as possible as this is still in the consideration phase pending public opinion.
> 
> ...


I fully support extending the congestion charge. But it has to be part of a bigger package of measures to reduce private vehicle usage in central London - like controlled parking zones, reduction in parking spaces, improvements to public transport and better walking/cycling infra.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 3, 2020)

So I see the Costcutter is going but Village Masaleh seemed to be packing up too.  I think they own the costcutter right?  Surely it can't be that both sites are becoming a butchers?

I can't get any gossip now the nail bar and the pubs are shut.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2020)

Worth adding the proposal is also to extend the hours from 7am-6pm to 7am-10pm.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> So I see the Costcutter is going but Village Masaleh seemed to be packing up too.  I think they own the costcutter right?  Surely it can't be that both sites are becoming a butchers?
> 
> I can't get any gossip now the nail bar and the pubs are shut.


I thought Village Masaleh was just storing the shelving and furniture etc from next door? 

Haven't been past today though...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 3, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I thought Village Masaleh was just storing the shelving and furniture etc from next door?
> 
> Haven't been past today though...



Ah it's probably that then.   I didn't look in too closely.


----------



## Smick (Jun 4, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> So I see the Costcutter is going but Village Masaleh seemed to be packing up too.  I think they own the costcutter right?  Surely it can't be that both sites are becoming a butchers?
> 
> I can't get any gossip now the nail bar and the pubs are shut.


I've always been curious about your sources


----------



## Petcha (Jun 4, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> So I see the Costcutter is going but Village Masaleh seemed to be packing up too.  I think they own the costcutter right?  Surely it can't be that both sites are becoming a butchers?
> 
> I can't get any gossip now the nail bar and the pubs are shut.



I don't know if they own the costcutter but they do own the Italian restaurant a few doors down.

Lovely people.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 5, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I don't know if they own the costcutter but they do own the Italian restaurant a few doors down.
> 
> Lovely people.



I knew they owned the Italian - but for some reason I thought the Costcutter too - I'm not sure why I think that though.  I might have read it on here.


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow! Nice new 'Thank you NHS' mural painting on the side wall of the charity shop near the Co-Op. I was on the bike so unable to take a picture. It makes that soul-destroying stretch of street look so much better too


----------



## discobastard (Jun 8, 2020)

T & P said:


> Wow! Nice new 'Thank you NHS' mural painting on the side wall of the charity shop near the Co-Op. I was on the bike so unable to take a picture. It makes that soul-destroying stretch of street look so much better too



Looks great.  Commissioned by the building owners who are local.  Also has an 'RIP TY' in top right corner im memory of Ty Chijioke.


----------



## Smick (Jun 9, 2020)

I've seen people, both yesterday and this morning, taking photos of the mural. 

I think it's amazing and hope people travel to see it.

Given that the advertisers have stuck up a massive digital screen opposite, it's obviously a prime location, and this has the benefit of being visible to SCR through traffic, which the screen isn't.

It would be great if it becomes a permanent fixture, being updated with new messages periodically.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 10, 2020)

I walked past the Railway today. The doors were open and it looked like they giving it a deep clean


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 10, 2020)

Smick said:


> I have just received a letter from Thames Water about the works on Norwood Road.
> 
> Dated 11th May 2020, it tells me that:
> 
> ...


*Aghogho Asagba*, "Customer & Stakeholder Experience Coordinator", really has had something of a nightmare with her communications on this over the past three and a half years.

It is difficult to understand how that Thames Water can now be claiming to have suddenly encountered "challenging ground conditions" when they have been responsible for maintaining the asset for years, and must have noticed what the ground condiitons were like when they repaired their pipes after each of major bursts that have happened in the area over the past 30 years.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 10, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> From 6 weeks to 9 months is pretty f**king impressive!!!



Be thankful that Thames Water have had their 'A' team working in the area.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 10, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> *Aghogho Asagba*, "Customer & Stakeholder Experience Coordinator", really has had something of a nightmare with her communications on this over the past three and a half years.
> 
> It is difficult to understand how that Thames Water can now be claiming to have suddenly encountered "challenging ground conditions" when they have been responsible for maintaining the asset for years, and must have noticed what the ground condiitons were like when they repaired their pipes after each of major bursts that have happened in the area over the past 30 years.



Presumably you’re one of the crowd who would do a much better job if you were in charge.  Imagine you’d have it all sorted by Xmas. 









						Find your supplier
					






					corporate.thameswater.co.uk


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 11, 2020)

Building work started a couple of weeks ago (three years late) for the new resource centre on the Palace Road estate. That area surrounded by the tatty hoardings has been empty for years - nearly 10 perhaps? A new fence is going up resulting in the loss of the pavement you can see here on the right.



The resource centre works will look like this. The centre will be a "Learning Disability Resource Hub" to help people with complex health and social care needs. The centre is much bigger than "The Palace" building which was demolished some time ago, and has resulted in the loss of some green space and quite a few mature trees, but I think this is a rare example of Lambeth using their land sensibly. The centre will also offer accommodation to give carers an overnight break, and homes for people with disabilities. There is also supposed to be a café along with some space which can be made available for the community.







About a month ago, the Best One shop on Coburg Crescent (roughly where the 1 is on the drawing above)  temporarily moved to a portacabin opposite the Nature Garden (just to the right of the 3 above) while the works are carried out. A bit better for passing trade on Palace Road but the shop is _very_ small. They've applied for an alcohol licence as well, so they should be able to start selling beers etc again soon. A new shop is supposed to be built as part of the resource centre works.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 11, 2020)

discobastard said:


> Presumably you’re one of the crowd who would do a much better job if you were in charge.  Imagine you’d have it all sorted by Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to be fair - it has been a complete shitshow...


----------



## discobastard (Jun 12, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> to be fair - it has been a complete shitshow...


[Edit] Changed my mind about posting.


----------



## T & P (Jun 16, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I walked past the Railway today. The doors were open and it looked like they giving it a deep clean


On that theme, I notice that the boards have come off the Tulse Hill Hotel as well. Don’t go there much at all but good to see they seem to be planning to reopen in some form.


----------



## Smick (Jun 17, 2020)

The sign has gone up for the new butcher. A Brazilian butcher, also doing coffees and cakes. Good luck to them.

Also, it looks like the Food and Wine is moving into the Village Masaleh.

Lots of plants were being delivered to the TH Hotel today. They look all set to repoen.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Smick said:


> The sign has gone up for the new butcher. A Brazilian butcher, also doing coffees and cakes. Good luck to them.
> 
> Also, it looks like the Food and Wine is moving into the Village Masaleh.
> 
> Lots of plants were being delivered to the TH Hotel today. They look all set to repoen.



This is all good news.  Nice to see that stretch being used.  Yesterday there was some very loud music coming out of the the White Hart - windows open, bass booming.  It might just have been the people upstairs but it feels like there could be a little resurgence.


----------



## Smick (Jun 18, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> This is all good news.  Nice to see that stretch being used.  Yesterday there was some very loud music coming out of the the White Hart - windows open, bass booming.  It might just have been the people upstairs but it feels like there could be a little resurgence.


The secret police station has also been repainted. Hopefully something will go in there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Smick said:


> The secret police station has also been repainted. Hopefully something will go in there.



Yes I just spotted that too on my way back from the park.  All very hopeful!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Also this... so I.guess the Village Masala family are leaving.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2020)

Tulse HIll Hotel is opening 4 July.  They're putting in a pizza oven in the garden.  Apparently all Greene King pubs will have the same menu for the first month of opening and then they'll be able to go their own way after that.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Tulse HIll Hotel is opening 4 July.  They're putting in a pizza oven in the garden.  Apparently all Greene King pubs will have the same menu for the first month of opening and then they'll be able to go their own way after that.


Railway garden should reopen then too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Railway garden should reopen then too.



July 4 is the date for everything - sports centres, pools, campsites, pubs (well all the things that I use anyway.    )


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> July 4 is the date for everything - sports centres, pools, campsites, pubs (well all the things that I use anyway.    )


Not all pubs will be reopening though - the Dogstar and Albert, for example.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Not all pubs will be reopening though - the Dogstar and Albert, for example.



I think outdoor space is key.  I know the Albert has some but not a lot. Mind you the THH garden isn't exactly massive either.


----------



## T & P (Jun 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> I think outdoor space is key.  I know the Albert has some but not a lot. Mind you the THH garden isn't exactly massive either.


At this stage I'd glady take even a table at the front, next to the MOT garage cars and taking in the fumes from passing traffic.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 20, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> July 4 is the date for everything - sports centres, pools, campsites, pubs (well all the things that I use anyway.    )


Wondering what the rulez will be for indoor swimming???


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 20, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Wondering what the rulez will be for indoor swimming???


Swim england released some guidance on the 15th, gives you more of an idea of what things will be like 








						Covid advice | Guidance from Swim England
					

Read Swim England's Covid advice, featuring five documents created and based on the latest scientific advice and Government guidelines.




					www.swimming.org


----------



## T & P (Jun 20, 2020)

Whoever is in charge of the temporary traffic lights should be hanged and quartered. Half the time the two sets of lights governing the westbound traffic on the South Circular route by the Ford dealership and the Ladbrokes corners are incorrectly synced, resulting in endless jams on that route and on Norwood Road that are perfectly avoidable by simply seeing that both sets of lights are green at the same time,

Instead the first one goes green but the second remains red, resulting in the junction becoming blocked and allowing very few vehicles through on every sequence. And when the lights go green on the lights controlling Norwood Rd traffic they cannot advance because the space in front is packed full of cars already. A five y.o. could work it out ffs.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Wondering what the rulez will be for indoor swimming???



At one of my pools (an indoor one), they're saying that swims will have to be booked in the same way you book classes (so there will be times and a limit on numbers).  The changing room will only be available for people over 70 and with disabilities - poolside changing will be available for others.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 20, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> At one of my pools (an indoor one), they're saying that swims will have to be booked in the same way you book classes (so there will be times and a limit on numbers).  The changing room will only be available for people over 70 and with disabilities - poolside changing will be available for others.


That all sounds better than nothing. Hope the rec has a decent booking system for non members though. Wonder if kids will be allowed to go or only lane swimming. Adam is desperate.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2020)

nagapie said:


> That all sounds better than nothing. Hope the rec has a decent booking system for non members though. Wonder if kids will be allowed to go or only lane swimming. Adam is desperate.



I don't know what Better are doing - although I do know they're opening Charlton Lido on July 6th!


----------



## nagapie (Jun 20, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't know what Better are doing - although I do know they're opening Charlton Lido on July 6th!


I don't know where that is which means it's not close enough


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 20, 2020)

nagapie said:


> That all sounds better than nothing. Hope the rec has a decent booking system for non members though. Wonder if kids will be allowed to go or only lane swimming. Adam is desperate.



More info on Better:

Covid-19 Updates | Better

Better are still planning how to reopen the Rec. Possibly July.

Numbers will be limited members and non members will have to book.

Im not sure how they are going to deal with children.

I think there may be a crisis in Council run leisure centres in coming year. They depend on income. Its not the same as library service. Even if they re open it will be to limited numbers income will be down.

If one is paying monthly gym membership and can't use Rec regularly some people may cancel membership. I know two people who are doing that. Its not Better or Council fault.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 20, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> More info on Better:
> 
> Covid-19 Updates | Better
> 
> ...


God I do not envy the people who have to work this stuff out, it must be a right old headache. Will be strange swimming in lanes and having to constantly keep an eye in front to keep distance.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 20, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> God I do not envy the people who have to work this stuff out, it must be a right old headache. Will be strange swimming in lanes and having to constantly keep an eye in front to keep distance.



Its going to mean extra pressure on the staff and management. 

Given that half the country is acting like the lockdown has finished I don't envy the staff who are going to try to make this work. I had to tell someone in the queue for Tescos to keep two metres apart yesterday for example. One would have thought by now that would not be needed.

The other thing is a lot of the reason why people used the Rec was the social side of it. That's going to go.

Ive heard in the gym people will be expected to clean equipment after/ before each use. Good luck with making that work. Tescos supply all cleaning  stuff for trolleys and hardly anyone bothers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2020)

You're generally supposed to clean equipment before/after use in all the gyms I go to anyway (I've only been into the Rec one to get to the water fountain).  Most have tissues and cleaning spray/fluid around the place for that purpose.


----------



## Smick (Jun 23, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Its going to mean extra pressure on the staff and management.
> 
> Given that half the country is acting like the lockdown has finished I don't envy the staff who are going to try to make this work. I had to tell someone in the queue for Tescos to keep two metres apart yesterday for example. One would have thought by now that would not be needed.
> 
> ...


If it is the Tesco / Esso on Tulse Hill, the girl working the door there is an absolute star.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2020)

More pub reopening news Pubs and bars reopening in Herne Hill, Tulse Hill and West Norwood – updates, listings and information for 4th July 2020


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 1, 2020)

I also forgot to mention that there was more clearing out of the Ladbrokes last week.  It might just be them getting all their shop fittings back but it'd be good if it were something new going in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 1, 2020)

Also I hear the posh fish and chips in the Tulse Hill hotel is going to be on some kind of special that makes it an absolute bargain (compared to usual prices - not compared to Knights Hill I imagine).


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2020)

So Casa degli amici reopens today under new management.  I had a chat with the new manager - not sure how much is actually changing overall other than the opening all day thing- will be interesting to see.

Across the road there's a lot of painting of the shopfront next to Eagles - I wonder what's going on there?  I've never seen that unit open.

Oh and Shout House also open today.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> So Casa degli amici reopens today under new management.  I had a chat with the new manager - not sure how much is actually changing overall other than the opening all day thing- will be interesting to see.
> 
> Across the road there's a lot of painting of the shopfront next to Eagles - I wonder what's going on there?  I've never seen that unit open.
> 
> Oh and Shout House also open today.



Realised it's that other hairdressers. Open and full.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 5, 2020)

What's the Brazilian butcher. Loads of balloons but not much butchery when I walked past yesterday.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> What's the Brazilian butcher. Loads of balloons but not much butchery when I walked past yesterday.



It's a deli at the front and middle and the butcher's station is at the back. I didn't go in because it was busy but it looks really nicely done.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

Tulse Hill Hotel reopened today. The Railway looked busy (but safe) with plenty of diners in the garden.


----------



## T & P (Jul 7, 2020)

The Thames Water works crew have once again moved the roadworks five metres across the street, from the right side of Norwood Rd to the left, like a tennis match from Hell


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 7, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> It's a deli at the front and middle and the butcher's station is at the back. I didn't go in because it was busy but it looks really nicely done.


I went full Brazilian and bought some beef and pork sausages, cooked on my bbq and they tasted like sausages.  I'm not quite sure what I was expecting but they were quite nice.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 8, 2020)

Is there a local charity or group tackling the digital divide? I'm keen to get involved. Battersea has a big scheme, but I ain't traipsing over there everyday.

I can IT skill enough to wipe an factory reset machines etc,I have lots of logistical skills, and have a recent DBS  as I am working with AGE UK too currently. I also have loads of IT peripherals like mice and keyboards with access to more (potentially)


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 8, 2020)

Nanker Phelge this came up on the Streatham mutual aid FB group back in May








						Community TechAid | London
					

Community TechAid is helping to bridge the digital divide by providing laptops and other internet enabled devices to those who need them most. Being able to get online is vital for so much of our day to day life, from remote learning to keeping in touch. Donate you old laptop today and change a...




					lambeth-techaid.ju.ma


----------



## Petcha (Jul 8, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is there a local charity or group tackling the digital divide? I'm keen to get involved. Battersea has a big scheme, but I ain't traipsing over there everyday.
> 
> I can IT skill enough to wipe an factory reset machines etc,I have lots of logistical skills, and have a recent DBS  as I am working with AGE UK too currently. I also have loads of IT peripherals like mice and keyboards with access to more (potentially)



I volunteer with these guys:









						High Trees Tulse Hill, Lambeth, South London, SW2 | Free Adult Education Courses | Employment Support Services
					

Meeting everyone as a person of great potential. Founded by local residents, delivering projects & services to local people for 22 years.




					www.high-trees.org
				




They provide education for adults in things like IT, English as a second language for work etc. I don't actually do any of the teaching, I help on the backroom side but I'm sure they'd be up for any help. I know they're struggling a bit providing the courses in the current climate as a lot of people don't have access to the IT equipment we take for granted and they can't do face to face right now.

They're lovely people, they're just at High Trees, on the way into Tulse Hill.


----------



## ash (Jul 8, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is there a local charity or group tackling the digital divide? I'm keen to get involved. Battersea has a big scheme, but I ain't traipsing over there everyday.
> 
> I can IT skill enough to wipe an factory reset machines etc,I have lots of logistical skills, and have a recent DBS  as I am working with AGE UK too currently. I also have loads of IT peripherals like mice and keyboards with access to more (potentially)



Thamesreach employment academy, Peckham
rd, may be worth investigating. They support people with job searches etc. They also used to have City Lit come in and teach IT skills pre- corona.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 8, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I volunteer with these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, yeah, I saw this on FB the other day and donated, but couldn't find much more info. I don't like just chucking money at charities.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 8, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ah, yeah, I saw this on FB the other day and donated, but couldn't find much more info. I don't like just chucking money at charities.



Drop them a line. They came back to me pretty quickly when I lost my job and asked if i could help at the beginning of lockdown and was bouncing off the walls. You can choose them as your designated charity on your Co-op loyalty card too


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 22, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> What's the Brazilian butcher. Loads of balloons but not much butchery when I walked past yesterday.





gaijingirl said:


> It's a deli at the front and middle and the butcher's station is at the back. I didn't go in because it was busy but it looks really nicely done.



Hopefully *today*, they and their customers will have spent a few moments remembering one _Brazilian Tulse Hill resident_ who never had the opportunity to become a customer:







*Jean Charles da Silva e de Menezes*

*7 January 1978 - 22 July 2005*​


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Smick (Jul 23, 2020)

A neighbour of mine had his car broken into on Kinfauns Road last night. Very little taken, but they smashed three windows.

A reminder not to leave anything valuable on display.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2020)

A few motors got smashed windows around the Palace Estate over the past week or so.

One of them is owned by a really obvious dealer. I figured it was a result of some unsavoury occupational hazard.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 28, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Hopefully *today*, they and their customers will have spent a few moments remembering one _Brazilian Tulse Hill resident_ who never had the opportunity to become a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
Former Tulse Hill resident *Jean Charles de Menezes* is remembered in this article:

How *Jean Charles de Menezes'* cousin can now 'live in peace' 15 years on from shooting


----------



## Me76 (Jul 29, 2020)

I went to the Railway yesterday.  I tried three cards on the app and none of them worked (plenty of money on all).

Luckily I was with friends and the app was working for them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 29, 2020)

I've been to both the Railway and the Tulse Hill Hotel. The Railway was impressive - everything worked really well.  The Tulse Hill Hotel was a bit of a mess - all kinds of things going wrong.  Absolutely lovely staff though - felt bad for them.


----------



## thismoment (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh how I’d love to go to the railway. A glass of something lovely in the garden. Shame that anxiety is such a b***h


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 30, 2020)

thismoment said:


> Oh how I’d love to go to the railway. A glass of something lovely in the garden. Shame that anxiety is such a b***h



I'm sorry you can't.  Anxiety, is indeed, a b***h.  

This probably won't help but I went on a Monday evening - it was practically empty and I had almost no contact with anyone apart from my party.  Also a half-price pizza.


----------



## thismoment (Jul 30, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm sorry you can't.  Anxiety, is indeed, a b***h.
> 
> This probably won't help but I went on a Monday evening - it was practically empty and I had almost no contact with anyone apart from my party.  Also a half-price pizza.



thanks it does help, when I am able to go there I could try out a quieter night to dip my toes.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 30, 2020)

The Railway do have it sussed to be fair. I went on an early Saturday afternoon and there was a very friendly woman running things, with an army of young waitresses bringing pints to tables. I had my pint at the table within minutes of ordering- it was flat unfortunately but likely the first one they poured that day and i couldn't be arsed to kick up a fuss.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The Railway do have it sussed to be fair. I went on an early Saturday afternoon and there was a very friendly woman running things, with an army of young waitresses bringing pints to tables. I had my pint at the table within minutes of ordering- it was flat unfortunately but likely the first one they poured that day and i couldn't be arsed to kick up a fuss.


Yeah they've done a great job there. The waiters/waitresses are clocking up thousands of steps every day now because of the ordering! It feels a bit futuristic sitting at a table and firing off an order for a round to be delivered to your table, but I miss the bar! On the plus side, at least I don't forget what people want any more


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2020)

For fuck's sake 



> A teenager has been rushed to hospital after being stabbed in broad daylight near Brockwell Park.
> 
> The London Ambulance Service was called to reports of a stabbing off Tulse Hill at around 2.20pm on Thursday.
> 
> ...











						Teenager fighting for life after being stabbed near south London park
					

A teenager is fighting for his life in hospital after being stabbed in broad daylight near Brockwell Park.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2020)

Saw the air ambulance and then a whole bunch of police cars about and in the park. Poor kid.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 30, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> Saw the air ambulance and then a whole bunch of police cars about and in the park. Poor kid.



Yeah a couple sped past my place mid afternoon. Super grim.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 30, 2020)

I went to the Tulse Hill Hotel tonight - it seened ok? Things worked at least.


----------



## Smick (Aug 11, 2020)

Today I have been to Casa Degli Amici for lunch.

I sat outside and the guy working there had just hosed everywhere down before I got there. My shorts did get a little damp off the bench but the temperature was so cool, the benches cold to the touch. It was so refreshing, given the heat wave.

I had a beautiful spaghetti carbonara and a glass of coke. £4.50 with Eat Out to Help Out!

Granted, not the healthiest lunch for me to eat, but I can't see why anyone would want to make a sandwich for themselves when you can eat out at that price.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 11, 2020)

Smick said:


> Today I have been to Casa Degli Amici for lunch.
> 
> I sat outside and the guy working there had just hosed everywhere down before I got there. My shorts did get a little damp off the bench but the temperature was so cool, the benches cold to the touch. It was so refreshing, given the heat wave.
> 
> ...



How does the space feel in the garden. Would it feel like you had enough distance if it was full?


----------



## Smick (Aug 11, 2020)

colacubes said:


> How does the space feel in the garden. Would it feel like you had enough distance if it was full?


I don't know. I have to admit to being less sensitive about Covid than others, but I didn't feel threatened or that it would be a problem. 

There were two little beach hut things that had people in them and I sat on the only bench which was occupied, so nobody was near me at any time, except for the waiter bringing my lunch. I think that if every bench were full of four or six people, it could be an issue, but if they each had two people who sat in the middle of them, opposite each other, then it would be fine. You can get into the garden from the Norwood Road, so you can make a call on whether it is too busy before you decide to stay.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 11, 2020)

Smick said:


> Today I have been to Casa Degli Amici for lunch.
> 
> I sat outside and the guy working there had just hosed everywhere down before I got there. My shorts did get a little damp off the bench but the temperature was so cool, the benches cold to the touch. It was so refreshing, given the heat wave.
> 
> ...



yes, I agree, plus they’re lovely people so really we should giving them as business as possible before the second lockdown


----------



## nagapie (Aug 16, 2020)

Are Mondays just pizza at the Railway Tavern or is the rest of the menu available too?


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Are Mondays just pizza at the Railway Tavern or is the rest of the menu available too?


For August it's the full food menu on Mondays.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone know much about Palace Mansions a the bottom of Palace Road (153 I think)....?

It used to have a sigh above the door saying Palace Mansions, and I am looking for pics of it.

I always assumed someone had named it that for a laugh. I can't imagine it being much of either.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 16, 2020)

editor said:


> For August it's the full food menu on Mondays.



Is it busy enough that you have to book ahead like a lot of otherplaces now?


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Is it busy enough that you have to book ahead like a lot of otherplaces now?


Not usually, no.


----------



## Smick (Aug 18, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone know much about Palace Mansions a the bottom of Palace Road (153 I think)....?
> 
> It used to have a sigh above the door saying Palace Mansions, and I am looking for pics of it.
> 
> I always assumed someone had named it that for a laugh. I can't imagine it being much of either.


I didn't realise the sign had gone! I always thought it always caught my eye as well. Neither of the words Palace nor Mansion sprung to mind. Just the flat above Mr Patel's shop.

You can get lots of angles of it from different years on Google Streetview. The sign was there in March 2019 but gone by June 2019


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks - yeah, it has only gone recently....but I don't go by as often anymore....I have some photos of it somewhere, but can't find them....want it for a project I am working on...


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 21, 2020)

Does anyone know of any 5-aside groups playing locally (south-central London) for someone in his 40s (gaijinboy).  He used to play at Ferndale for years but that group has disbanded now.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 21, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Does anyone know of any 5-aside groups playing locally (south-central London) for someone in his 40s (gaijinboy).  He used to play at Ferndale for years but that group has disbanded now.



I dont myself, but do post if one is found and vice versa, as im interested in the same thing


----------



## thismoment (Aug 23, 2020)

I saw a group of men playing in Brockwell
Park this morning, I don’t actually know anything useful except ect for I saw them playing.
_(shrugs shoulders and walks away muttering nonsense to self)_


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 23, 2020)

Good to see the volunteers were out today in Brockwell Park picking litter. I usually go but couldn't today. Good turnout by all accounts!


----------



## nick (Aug 25, 2020)

CPZ work commencing w/c 5 October for 4-6 weeks: Probyn Road, Hailsham ave etc)


----------



## Smick (Aug 25, 2020)

nick said:


> CPZ work commencing w/c 5 October for 4-6 weeks: Probyn Road, Hailsham ave etc)


I got that mailing through from the council. It seems that Palace Rd from Hillside down, Leigham Vale and the roads in between will be the only free parking for some distance around. Everything else blank on the map is housing estates which have their own parking restrictions. Part of Hillside has been left off, but to get there, you'd need to drive to the A23 and then come up either Barcombe and Cricklade because of the new restrictions.

It looks like they are doing a good job to restrict the movement of traffic and disrupt commuters who park up from 8am to 6.30pm but do nothing else in an area. However, I think that leaving out Palace Road, from where you can walk to Tulse Hill station in five minutes and be in the square mile in twenty minutes, is a bad idea.


----------



## nick (Aug 25, 2020)

Ditto Lanercost


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2020)

Smick said:


> I got that mailing through from the council. It seems that Palace Rd from Hillside down, Leigham Vale and the roads in between will be the only free parking for some distance around. Everything else blank on the map is housing estates which have their own parking restrictions. Part of Hillside has been left off, but to get there, you'd need to drive to the A23 and then come up either Barcombe and Cricklade because of the new restrictions.
> 
> It looks like they are doing a good job to restrict the movement of traffic and disrupt commuters who park up from 8am to 6.30pm but do nothing else in an area. However, I think that leaving out Palace Road, from where you can walk to Tulse Hill station in five minutes and be in the square mile in twenty minutes, is a bad idea.



Leigham Vale is nuts for this.  People wait on the yellow line on the south side of the road with their engines idling waiting for people to leave and take the spaces - or just circle round and round.  I can't believe it's not part of this plan (ditto Palace Road).

Also there's going to be closures during term time because Hitherfield School is going to be participating in the schools' street thing (I think it's just Hitherfield Road itself that will be shut but still) meaning that those people who drive to the school will also be wanting to park on Leigham Vale.  The traffic on Leigham Vale outside the school at drop off/pick up is a joke.  There have been numerous meetings about it but nothing ever happens.  Apparently the council couldn't afford to put in cameras.

I don't understand why they don't just do that thing of putting in restrictions for an hour in the middle of the day?


----------



## Smick (Aug 25, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Leigham Vale is nuts for this.  People wait on the yellow line on the south side of the road with their engines idling waiting for people to leave and take the spaces - or just circle round and round.  I can't believe it's not part of this plan (ditto Palace Road).
> 
> Also there's going to be closures during term time because Hitherfield School is going to be participating in the schools' street thing (I think it's just Hitherfield Road itself that will be shut but still) meaning that those people who drive to the school will also be wanting to park on Leigham Vale.  The traffic on Leigham Vale outside the school at drop off/pick up is a joke.  There have been numerous meetings about it but nothing ever happens.  Apparently the council couldn't afford to put in cameras.
> 
> I don't understand why they don't just do that thing of putting in restrictions for an hour in the middle of the day?


As I understand it, they sent out surveys and this 'zone' didn't vote for it. The only reason why I can think of is that there's a fee to pay for a permit which can be as high as £350 per year.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2020)

Smick said:


> As I understand it, they sent out surveys and this 'zone' didn't vote for it. The only reason why I can think of is that there's a fee to pay for a permit which can be as high as £350 per year.



Yes that's what I read too - after the first round of consultation.


----------



## nick (Aug 26, 2020)

This.
I voted against it (would be happy with a one hour restriction during weekdays, but was suspicious they would make it 8.30 to 6.30 and then keep on pushing up resident costs)

However, since all areas around have now got CPZ, it will increase commuter parking density in the free areas. If / when asked again I would now vote for CPZ.

Still - we all make mistakes


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 29, 2020)

nick said:


> This.
> I voted against it (would be happy with a one hour restriction during weekdays, but was suspicious they would make it 8.30 to 6.30 and then keep on pushing up resident costs)
> 
> However, since all areas around have now got CPZ, it will increase commuter parking density in the free areas. If / when asked again I would now vote for CPZ.
> ...



CPZs are having a definite knock-on effect onto council estates - Lambeth's parking enforcement on estates is a bad joke - and the current free-for-all (no parking enforcement on estates until at least September) has meant predatory parking by commuters, and residents not being able to park on their own estate. Even when we've contacted "Garages & Parking" at Lambeth, we just get 'it's more than my job's worth to send a team of 'parking control officers' to your estate".


----------



## Crispy (Aug 29, 2020)

Yep. My road is officially part of an estate and so didn't become part of the CPZ. Now it's double parked every day.


----------



## Smick (Aug 30, 2020)

I though that the estates are patrolled with tickets given out regularly.

My kids‘ childminder, at the estate beside the windmill, was always very paranoid that I’d get caught when picking them up.


Crispy said:


> Yep. My road is officially part of an estate and so didn't become part of the CPZ. Now it's double parked every day.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 30, 2020)

that estate is managed by a Tenants and Residents Organisation, so they might be a bit more on it than Lambeth. On some Lambeth estates I've worked on, customers just tell me to park up - no one ever gets ticketed.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2020)

Cheap deals at the Railway! The Railway Tavern in Tulse Hill extends its 50% off food offer through Sept 2020


----------



## Cat Fan (Sep 1, 2020)

I have seen a lot of people ignoring the low traffic neighbourhood restrictions on Hillside road. More than half I would say.


----------



## Smick (Sep 2, 2020)

Cat Fan said:


> I have seen a lot of people ignoring the low traffic neighbourhood restrictions on Hillside road. More than half I would say.


Yeah, I noticed two cars following the bus straight through. But I’ve also seen cars stop, paralysed by confusion.

There’s a warning sign for cameras, but I’m not sure if that just means that the council will have a car with a camera some times.

One issue Is that when you drive onto Hillside, there’s no way to get back without a three point turn.

They need to make the roundabout at the end of Downton open to all so you can drive up there and double back.


----------



## T & P (Sep 2, 2020)

I have used Christchurch Rd westbound every day to go to work for more than twenty years, at the tail end of the morning rush (9.30- 9.45 am). Up until now there’d be days when there were no traffic queues at all leading to the Brixton Hill junction, some days when there’d be a small queue from the Roupell Rd junction to the traffic lights, and a small percentage of times when the queue would be longer and reach the Hillside turning, or even the TH one-way system.

Since the imposition of this LTN, long traffic queues have been a constant. Every single day. Undoubtedly here to stay. Not great news for the school, nursing home, and the many housing estates that line the road, but hey, the good affluent people of the Leigham Court Estate conservation area now have an even more desirable and exclusive neighbourhood to enjoy.

I am not much of a fan of LTNs because I firmly believe most of them cause more problems to the wider area than they solve. But at least I can sympathise with supporters of certain ones where a single narrow road has been traditionally used as a shortcut by many vehicles. Railton Road for instance.

The Hillside LTN area however covers a massive area comprising a maze of countless streets, and many different outlets leading to Streatham Hill. Traffic has always been sparse as the load is shared by the many streets available, not to mention the often very wide streets that allow plenty of space for two-way traffic and bicycles to share space safely. Precisely the opposite to the Railton Road situation in every respect. 

That area was already one of the quietest and safest for cyclists around. Banning non-resident traffic is as an unnecessary and middle class NIMBY-driven move as they come, and far more people will suffer from its consequences than will gain any benefits. Other than even higher house price values of course.


----------



## Smick (Sep 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> I have used Christchurch Rd westbound every day to go to work for more than twenty years, at the tail end of the morning rush (9.30- 9.45 am). Up until now there’d be days when there were no traffic queues at all leading to the Brixton Hill junction, some days when there’d be a small queue from the Roupell Rd junction to the traffic lights, and a small percentage of times when the queue would be longer and reach the Hillside turning, or even the TH one-way system.
> 
> Since the imposition of this LTN, long traffic queues have been a constant. Every single day. Undoubtedly here to stay. Not great news for the school, nursing home, and the many housing estates that line the road, but hey, the good affluent people of the Leigham Court Estate conservation area now have an even more desirable and exclusive neighbourhood to enjoy.
> 
> ...


Don’t forget that schools are only just reopening and many people are still working from home. Traffic will get worse.
To be fair, I often drive westwards, some times as early as 6 and I’d always take a look at google maps. Any sign of delay on the SCR and I’d drive Hillside, Downton, Streatham Hill, Tierney Road. Which is probably taking the piss.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 3, 2020)

Smick said:


> Don’t forget that schools are only just reopening and many people are still working from home. Traffic will get worse.
> To be fair, I often drive westwards, some times as early as 6 and I’d always take a look at google maps. Any sign of delay on the SCR and I’d drive Hillside, Downton, Streatham Hill, Tierney Road. Which is probably taking the piss.


I don't think you're taking the piss, just doing what we would all do when Google maps tells us there's an alternative. And this is the problem. Human nature is such that no one changes behaviour unless they are forced to. Hence the real need for measures to address the issues of traffic in small residential streets.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 3, 2020)

Will I be able to turn onto Palace Road from Hillside?


----------



## nick (Sep 3, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Will I be able to turn onto Palace Road from Hillside?


yes


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I don't think you're taking the piss, just doing what we would all do when Google maps tells us there's an alternative. And this is the problem. Human nature is such that no one changes behaviour unless they are forced to. Hence the real need for measures to address the issues of traffic in small residential streets.



Previous posts have been about people going to work. Individualising to much traffic down to problem with (as you see it) human nature is just wrong. A lot of people use roads to get to work in morning or get home. Not because of their supposed human nature. Or they love driving.

To much of support for LTNs is based on a individualistic view of how society works.

Perhaps how work is structured should be looked at. Why do people need to get on the treadmill and go to work in morning?


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi Gramsci 
I absolutely agree with you that a shift in working patterns would massively help the situation and even better if people could work near where they live rather than everyone having to go to the centre of London. Of course with WFH this has happened to some extent, but with the knock on effect of businesses in the centre suffering and I've definitely seen a big rise in local traffic. My thoughts on this are that people working from home might pop out at lunchtime on the car (impossible if you're in an office in Canary Wharf) or people are furloughed so have more time/go for a drive, especially in the nice weather.
So maybe it's not so simple?
Of course people will still need to use cars (I use one for my work, but I still hate driving), the point I was trying to make is that the shortcuts through narrow streets unsuitable for heavy traffic will continue to be taken by drivers until we are forced not too.


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Of course people will still need to use cars (I use one for my work, but I still hate driving), the point I was trying to make is that the shortcuts through narrow streets unsuitable for heavy traffic will continue to be taken by drivers until we are forced not too.


 The thing sparkybird is that the Hillside LTN area has neither narrow streets nor heavy traffic. Not by a very long shot; some of the roads here are wider than many major through roads, and there is nowhere near anything that could be described as heavy traffic in the area at any time.

It is the complete opposite situation of Railton Road, and it absolutely reeks of local resident NIMBYism at the expense neighbouring areas.


----------



## nick (Sep 4, 2020)

A thought on T&Ps point "the Hillside LTN area has neither narrow streets nor heavy traffic."  If the traffic is light then presumably the LTN is only one of many contributors to the heavy traffic on Sth Circular?

I'm still undecided on the streatham hill LTN - but having cycled on the sth circular this morning at 08.30 and at 9.30 saw that traffic was backed up from tulse hill to brixton Hill traffic lights at both times (although TBF all of london up to and from Barbican was pretty messed up due in part, I guess, to numerous roadworks )

I guess the intention is that eventually the traffic will be self correcting: Side roads will be quieter but main arterial routes will become a nightmare until eventually those that can use alternative travel modes will transition to them, resulting in a gentle improvement in conditions to essential motorised traffic.   An ad  absurdam alternative would be to raze the houses and schools etc along the sth circular and convert it into a 3 lane dual carriageway like Streatham High St or the North Circular, so that people would not want to use the rat runs. I don't think that would be a very good idea.


FWIW I used to have the privilege of living on Holmewood Gardens (corner of St circular and Brix Hill). At the turn of the century that was turned into a "liveable neighbourhood" which involved blocking off the relevant rat run & traffic calming (with: raised tables, planters on the road, cobbles, removal of road lines etc). I found it to be of great benefit to those living in the vicinity (mix of home owners, renters, council tenants) - and I bet no one who needs/ wants to drive now remembers or bemoans the loss of that particular rat run - whilst the benefits to residents continue.


Also FWIW - one problem with the LTN is that it will now be much harder for me to drive to Kennedy's to get family fish and chips (can't have them getting cold if I walk or cycle). Very annoying to me, but I guess my loss is a greater gain to society


----------



## Cat Fan (Sep 6, 2020)

As a frequent pedestrian I have not noticed a huge difference in traffic. Maybe a little bit less on Hillside road.

I think the road layout already discouraged rat running to an extent. Sat navs wouldn't direct people through Hillside to get from Tulse Hill to Streatham, so I don't think it was necessarily a problem.

I'm not against it, but it seems less warranted than some of the other schemes around Lambeth.

Either way people seem to have realised there are no cameras, so 9/10 are just driving through and ignoring the signs.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 8, 2020)

Is it bad that I've just observed a guy on an e-scooter speeding down the pavement on Palace Road, on his phone, crash straight into the back of a parked van? And I just had a little snigger?

I'm a bad person.


----------



## nick (Sep 8, 2020)

Photos or it didn't happen  (and I hope it did)


----------



## Petcha (Sep 8, 2020)

nick said:


> Photos or it didn't happen  (and I hope it did)



No, it did happen. I had ringside seats though my window. He fucked up his leg I think, but got back on and carried on, albeit at about half the speed. The van looks pretty nonplussed. No damage.


----------



## nick (Sep 8, 2020)

I envy you


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 8, 2020)

I saw a delivery van driving up the pavement on Christchurch. So busy looking for door numbers he hit the bus stop half way up the hill.

I just walked by shaking my head.

About a month ago. Red and black square logo on Van I think.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 8, 2020)

A bit of the shelter fell off.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 8, 2020)

These scooter guys regard Palace Road as a bit of a joyride. It has occurred to me in the past to just give a little nudge to one as they fly past. They go twice the speed of most cars. Tons of kids on this street too.


----------



## Smick (Sep 11, 2020)

Waze is now directing me up Leigham Avenue, Leigham Court Road, Rosedene, Stockfield, Leigham Vale to get to Tulse Hill from Streatham. 

I wonder if people living there are noticing  more traffic than normal. gaijingirl ?

We’ll get a Rosedene LTN soon.

I did think I had the ABC LTN beaten by going Hitherfield, Lyndhurst, Barcombe but theres a barrier across Faygate only allowing me to go down a little bit of Amesbury before having to turn back.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Smick said:


> I though that the estates are patrolled with tickets given out regularly.
> 
> My kids‘ childminder, at the estate beside the windmill, was always very paranoid that I’d get caught when picking them up.



Blenheim Gardens is a tenant-managed estate, so doesn't use Lambeth's so-called "parking control" contractors. Your paranoia probably served you well!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> that estate is managed by a Tenants and Residents Organisation, so they might be a bit more on it than Lambeth. On some Lambeth estates I've worked on, customers just tell me to park up - no one ever gets ticketed.



Sadly, Lambeth's contractor is shit. we saw them about once a month - if that - on our estate.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2020)

I think the issue is that our road has (AFAIK) been entirely BTL'd so while the houses are all private the road is not a genuine public road, but stuck in bureaucratic limbo (as Sparrow found out when she tried to get someone to get rid of the dead fox in the middle of it)

EDIT: She used a spade and a wheelie bin in the end


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Crispy said:


> I think the issue is that our road has (AFAIK) been entirely BTL'd so while the houses are all private the road is not a genuine public road, but stuck in bureaucratic limbo (as Sparrow found out when she tried to get someone to get rid of the dead fox in the middle of it)
> 
> EDIT: She used a spade and a wheelie bin in the end



"Unadopted" road?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Unadopted" road?


_Someone _fixes the street lights


----------



## nick (Sep 12, 2020)

Smick said:


> .....
> I did think I had the ABC LTN beaten by going Hitherfield, Lyndhurst, Barcombe but theres a barrier across Faygate only allowing me to go down a little bit of Amesbury before having to turn back.



I guess that is kind of the point of it - Whether one agrees or disagrees with with the LTN


----------



## Smick (Sep 12, 2020)

nick said:


> I guess that is kind of the point of it - Whether one agrees or disagrees with with the LTN


Yep! I thought I had found a sneaky loophole. But Palace Rd, Leigham Vale, Probyn, Lanercost are definitely cut off from the ABCs, with the exception of a small tract of Amesbury between, but not including, Faygate and Emsbury. The only way is the south circular and then up Streatham Hill.  

There are some public car charging points and car club spaces in amongst those restricted areas. I wonder if it will have an impact on them.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 13, 2020)

Smick said:


> There are some public car charging points and car club spaces in amongst those restricted areas. I wonder if it will have an impact on them.


It shouldn't as they should be still accessible, albeit from a different route (as you found when you tried your loophole route!). If this isn't the case, it needs to be reported to the council so they can make adjustments. Google maps, Waze etc should be updating now..


----------



## Smick (Sep 13, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> It shouldn't as they should be still accessible, albeit from a different route (as you found when you tried your loophole route!). If this isn't the case, it needs to be reported to the council so they can make adjustments. Google maps, Waze etc should be updating now..


There's a charging point on Hailsham Ave. If you live on Amesbury, between Hillside and Faygate, it would be a one minute walk but to drive it, I guess you'll go Amesbury, Hillside, Barcombe, A23, Leigham Court, Mountearl, Mount Nod, Hailsham. 

I had to look that route up, and of course you would either just leave your car on Hailsham permanently or else find a new charging spot. 

I'm not against the LTN, but just want to point out how inconvenient it can be.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 13, 2020)

Smick said:


> There's a charging point on Hailsham Ave. If you live on Amesbury, between Hillside and Faygate, it would be a one minute walk but to drive it, I guess you'll go Amesbury, Hillside, Barcombe, A23, Leigham Court, Mountearl, Mount Nod, Hailsham.
> 
> I had to look that route up, and of course you would either just leave your car on Hailsham permanently or else find a new charging spot.
> 
> I'm not against the LTN, but just want to point out how inconvenient it can be.


I guess there's not much way around that for the LTN to work though.


----------



## nick (Sep 13, 2020)

Guess that's a good reason to build more charge spots on the other side of the barrier.....
which would annoy people in Amesbury without electric cars as it would remove a parking spot

I don't see any of this being a completely zero sum game - but I think that the LTN concept seems to have greater benefit to more people than detriment to others. Doesn't mean that the implementation is perfect - I have no idea yet, time will tell.  And it certainly seems that the claimed lack of communication has not made a lot of friends


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 13, 2020)

I don't drive. It's quite nice walking about the back streets on my daily mooch. No cars about. Lovely.


----------



## nick (Sep 13, 2020)

Pedestrians seem to be excluded from the LTN argument


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 13, 2020)

We just navigate what is left when the war is over.....


----------



## nick (Sep 13, 2020)

Smick said:


> There's a charging point on Hailsham Ave. If you live on Amesbury, between Hillside and Faygate, it would be a one minute walk but to drive it, I guess you'll go Amesbury, Hillside, Barcombe, A23, Leigham Court, Mountearl, Mount Nod, Hailsham.
> 
> I had to look that route up, and of course you would either just leave your car on Hailsham permanently or else find a new charging spot.
> 
> I'm not against the LTN, but just want to point out how inconvenient it can be.


Or they could park in hailsham, 1 minute from their front door.  ?

Having said that, if I ever find that the space directly outside my place has been taken by someone else I get annoyed <1st world problem>.   Perhaps I should buy a road cone to put outside the house ?


----------



## Smick (Sep 13, 2020)

nick said:


> Or they could park in hailsham, 1 minute from their front door.  ?


Yeah, that's what I mean by leave the car in Hailsham permanently.

I am with you that I think there are more positives than negatives. It stops people driving through. People who live there have to spend an extra ten minutes getting home, but likely then park their cars for 15 hours, so it's not that great an imposition. I do think the opening of other rat runs is a problem. Rosedene in particular is very busy now and can't handle two cars passing each other like Downton can. They'll have to plug that hole.

Even turning right from the A23 onto Christchurch Road is much busier now,  on Friday I had to wait until the third cycle to get over.


----------



## nick (Sep 14, 2020)

Sorry Smick _ I hadn't noticed that you had already suggested parking round the corner

I guess the a23 right turn onto A205 delay you mentioned is due to the law of unintended consequences. Also, because I assume that is all owned by TFL, there are added cross-jurisdiction complication.  Perhaps they will change the phasing of those lights - but that would then impact the straight over traffic on a major junction.
Maybe it will become faster to carry on down brixton hill and take a right on Upper Tulse HIll, or Somers etc and move onto the south circular that way (Or cut even more of the "corner" and go Leigham Vale -> Avenue court road: I do feel sorry for Leigham Vale / Hitherfield school). New short cuts will evolve in time, people will  complain and they will eventually also be blocked

No expert, but I'm imagining traffic like water: it will find the path of least resistance, and if it sits around too long some will evaporate.

Also - I'm sure this has been mentioned up thread, or on the mega Brixton LTN thread - but here is a map of all the comments - so you can zoom in and see if your neighbours' opinions match your expectations of them


----------



## nick (Sep 14, 2020)

nick said:


> Maybe it will become faster to carry on down brixton hill and take a right on Upper Tulse HIll, or Somers etc and move onto the south circular that way (Or cut even more of the "corner" and go Leigham Vale -> Avenue court road: I do feel sorry for Leigham Vale / Hitherfield school). New short cuts will evolve in time, people will complain and they will eventually also be blocked




Oh look - it's already happening per the other thread: 


DJWrongspeed said:


> I live off Elm Park Road. The traffic is worse it's ever been. It's really noticeable after lockdown. Wish we could have a LTN here if I'm honest. Much of our traffic is just people using it as rat run etc


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2020)

nick said:


> Sorry Smick _ I hadn't noticed that you had already suggested parking round the corner
> 
> I guess the a23 right turn onto A205 delay you mentioned is due to the law of unintended consequences. Also, because I assume that is all owned by TFL, there are added cross-jurisdiction complication.  Perhaps they will change the phasing of those lights - but that would then impact the straight over traffic on a major junction.
> Maybe it will become faster to carry on down brixton hill and take a right on Upper Tulse HIll, or Somers etc and move onto the south circular that way (Or cut even more of the "corner" and go Leigham Vale -> Avenue court road: I do feel sorry for Leigham Vale / Hitherfield school). New short cuts will evolve in time, people will  complain and they will eventually also be blocked
> ...



Just clicked on a random ‘anti LTN’ comment from someone living in Cricklade Avenue:

”Please spare a thought for our children who go to City Heights, Hitherfield and Dunraven schools, even Sunnyhill on Valley Rd.,as people like me are forced to spend an extra 20 minutes sitting in traffic during rush hour on the arterial roads trying to get home.”

Google walking times from middle of Cricklade Avenue to schools;

City Heights - 15 mins
Hitherfield - 8 mins
Dunraven - 12 mins
Sunnyhill - 20 mins


----------



## nick (Sep 14, 2020)

Though TBF they may have disability


----------



## nick (Sep 14, 2020)

That comments interactive map is full of win (something for everyone on either side to reinforce prejudices)
I liked this one from Palace Rd
"When my husband showed me the plan, I nearly burst in to tears! The letter talks of the "slight inconvenience" of changing route. If it was for the odd trip, that would be correct, but as a large number of my children's friends are Balham way and I shop that direction, plus my gym is that way, forcing us to go around by the busy South Circular (probably busier now traffic is going to be pushed on to it) each journey will take 10 mins longer. I have calculated that I will be in the car 2.5 hrs EXTRA a week. Ironically it will mean my children will travel by bus more increasing our exposure to COVID. I am so grateful that my children no longer go to school that direction, that would have been a complete nightmare and I feel for anyone with young children at a school they can not walk to the otherside of the "BARRIER" . I have to say it smacks of social engineering, that only those who do not have a busy job and have their children at a local school are allowed to live in the area. *We would not have bought a house in the area if the system was already in place.* I agree it would be great if it was not a cut through . Why in this day of technology can't there be a camera system to allow those living within the main roads have easy access in all directions . Using ANPR and either the time it takes for a car to pass through or registering residents car number plates, you could achieve the same but not put us into ghettos ."

My bold - so that is one (anecdotal) driver for it to depress house prices and not raise them

(edit for typos)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 14, 2020)

Oh dear. Life is hard for some.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 14, 2020)

Ghettos?


----------



## Cat Fan (Sep 14, 2020)

nick said:


> That comments interactive map is full of win (something for everyone on either side to reinforce prejudices)
> I liked this one from Palace Rd
> "When my husband showed me the plan, I nearly burst in to tears! The letter talks of the "slight inconvenience" of changing route. If it was for the odd trip, that would be correct, but as a large number of my children's friends are Balham way and I shop that direction, plus my gym is that way, forcing us to go around by the busy South Circular (probably busier now traffic is going to be pushed on to it) each journey will take 10 mins longer. I have calculated that I will be in the car 2.5 hrs EXTRA a week. Ironically it will mean my children will travel by bus more increasing our exposure to COVID. I am so grateful that my children no longer go to school that direction, that would have been a complete nightmare and I feel for anyone with young children at a school they can not walk to the otherside of the "BARRIER" . I have to say it smacks of social engineering, that only those who do not have a busy job and have their children at a local school are allowed to live in the area. *We would not have bought a house in the area if the system was already in place.* I agree it would be great if it was not a cut through . Why in this day of technology can't there be a camera system to allow those living within the main roads have easy access in all directions . Using ANPR and either the time it takes for a car to pass through or registering residents car number plates, you could achieve the same but not put us into ghettos ."
> 
> ...


Juicy post. I think I'm in favour of LTNs now!


----------



## Smick (Sep 15, 2020)

Winot said:


> Just clicked on a random ‘anti LTN’ comment from someone living in Cricklade Avenue:
> 
> ”Please spare a thought for our children who go to City Heights, Hitherfield and Dunraven schools, even Sunnyhill on Valley Rd.,as people like me are forced to spend an extra 20 minutes sitting in traffic during rush hour on the arterial roads trying to get home.”
> 
> ...


I think the issue here might be that the person works somewhere that can only be driven to and they need to drive back to those schools to pick the kids up. 

If it is someone in Cricklade who is using a car and driving down to the A23 to somehow get to Hitherfield then it would be madness. I can't see someone taking to the internet to complain about that. If you are already on Cricklade then you don't need to cross the Hillside Barrier. Even if you were at the very bottom, you could drive to Hillside and park at Hillside Passage and access Dunraven and Hitherfield very easily.

It's all just a difference in expectations though, it will all be alright in the end. I know I can't drive to central London without massive traffic and congestion charging so I alter my behaviour when I need to do that. The parent will realise that they need to leave work 20 minutes earlier or get in 20 minutes later. Expectations change, everyone is happy.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2020)

Updated piece on the Tulse Hill Hotel 















						A short illustrated history of the Tulse Hill Hotel in Tulse Hill, SE24
					

Located on Norwood Road close to the station, the Tulse Hill Hotel  (also known as the Tulse Hill Tavern) has been serving customers since 1840, and now operates as a successful pub, restaurant and…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2020)

Here's some food for thought!









						Should Tulse Hill in south London be renamed seeing as it’s named after a 17th century slave trader?
					

With the rise of the Black Lives Matter movement, the toppling of colonial statues all around the world and the renaming of institutes named after slave owners, there’s been some discussion o…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2020)

Some fucking wanker as stolen Nobby's bike 














						£150 reward offered – Orange mobility bike stolen from outside Tulse Hill Co-op
					

Some low life stole this distinctive, bright orange electric mobility bicycle from from outside the Co-op in Tulse hill last night, and the owner needs it back urgently. Update: there is now a £150…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's some food for thought!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think there is an argument that the Tulse Hill Council Ward should be renamed.

Re naming whole areas is different issue.

I have a couple of issues about how what is supposed to address BLM issues.

For some acknowledging individual slave traders from centuries ago is the end of the matter. Tate and his ilk are to be left alone.

The way race is dealt with in this country is that "we" abolished slavery. So "we" are the good guys. Unlike the USA.

Fact that the British Empire colonised and exploitated other parts of the world is to be skated over.

After all "we" have the commonwealth and eventually let them have independence.

Another thing read this really good article by Gary Younge ( ex Guardian journalist), He points out that he is afraid that the issues that BLM have foregrounded could end up as racisim awareness training.

BLM is ( and I agree with this) about much more than that. Lot of it in this country intersects with class.

The material issues ( some of which intersect with class.) are large proportion of Black people in justice system,  Windrush, immigration issues. With issues that cross with class - Grenfell for example.

So its not just about statues or names of areas. The danger is that more cultural issues- naming of places will displace the ongoing longstanding material issues.

Take Windrush- this was not explicit racism. The Hostile environment is racist. But in a bureaucratic way that is deniable.









						Gary Younge: ‘We Need a Systemic Understanding of How Race Impacts Life’
					

Writer and academic Gary Younge speaks to Tribune about the global Black Lives Matter movement, the persistence of racism in Britain – and why racial awareness training won't cut it.




					tribunemag.co.uk
				






> It’s not possible to have a meaningful conversation about race that doesn’t take class into account, but it’s also impossible to have a meaningful conversation about class that doesn’t take race into account.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's some food for thought!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and a thread about it Should Tulse Hill in south London -  named after a 17th century slave trader - change its name?


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2020)

Saddened to hear Railway regular Azur Plosko has died...


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 23, 2020)

T & P said:


> I have used Christchurch Rd westbound every day to go to work for more than twenty years, at the tail end of the morning rush (9.30- 9.45 am). Up until now there’d be days when there were no traffic queues at all leading to the Brixton Hill junction, some days when there’d be a small queue from the Roupell Rd junction to the traffic lights, and a small percentage of times when the queue would be longer and reach the Hillside turning, or even the TH one-way system.
> 
> Since the imposition of this LTN, long traffic queues have been a constant. Every single day. Undoubtedly here to stay. Not great news for the school, nursing home, and the many housing estates that line the road, but hey, the good affluent people of the Leigham Court Estate conservation area now have an even more desirable and exclusive neighbourhood to enjoy.
> 
> ...



I live in a road in this LTN and I can assure you that many, many residents are very unhappy indeed with living inside the LTN and having a long long route round to anywhere except their ONE entry / exit point, and also with the impact on the surrounding roads and the people who live there. The residents were not consulted before this was implemented. I agree that the roads were fine and quiet enough, except for snarl ups on the bus route end of Hillside, and in Daysbrook, and Wyatt Park rd. But there was already discussion happening about how to solve those discrete problems. 
There is fear for the shops on Amesbury, and childminders now trapped in maze-like cu-de-sacs.  A significant number of residents are in favour but as cycling advocates, not due to middle class NIMBYISM as far as I can see from the intense discussions on WhatsApp and NextDoor. I agree the queues on the S Circular have increased past Fenstanton, the care home and the flats on both sides.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 23, 2020)

I have a colleague who lives on one of the LTN ABC roads and she's also against.  She's not a big driver (cycles a lot) but it has massively increased her drive to work.  Another colleague has to come through several LTNs on her way into work and it has meant that sometimes it takes her 2 hours to get home for a former 30 minute journey.  I have never driven to work - always cycle, but even as a cyclist I'm not sure this has been a great solution.  It seems to have created chaos, more pollution and people being in their cars for longer.

On the plus side, more cycle friendly solutions are popping up here and there - such as the white pole things down the side of Brockwell park "cordoning" off the cycle lane.  It's not the best example of them as that little stretch of cycle lane is generally ok and lots of people go through the park anyway but I've seen them in Tooting too.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 23, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> I have a colleague who lives on one of the LTN ABC roads and she's also against.  She's not a big driver (cycles a lot) but it has massively increased her drive to work.  Another colleague has to come through several LTNs on her way into work and it has meant that sometimes it takes her 2 hours to get home for a former 30 minute journey.  I have never driven to work - always cycle, but even as a cyclist I'm not sure this has been a great solution.  It seems to have created chaos, more pollution and people being in their cars for longer.
> 
> On the plus side, more cycle friendly solutions are popping up here and there - such as the white pole things down the side of Brockwell park "cordoning" off the cycle lane.  It's not the best example of them as that little stretch of cycle lane is generally ok and lots of people go through the park anyway but I've seen them in Tooting too.


If your colleague who’s journey used to take 30mins choose to cycle (assuming they can) then the journey time would quicker than the motor journey.
The LTNs have been introduced to generally discourage unnecessary car journeys. People’s habits need to change.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 23, 2020)

madolesance said:


> If your colleague who’s journey used to take 30mins choose to cycle (assuming they can) then the journey time would quicker than the motor journey.
> The LTNs have been introduced to generally encourage unnecessary car journeys. People’s habits need to change.



I'm guessing you mean "discourage unnecessary car journeys".

Obviously as a cyclist myself I am well aware that her cycle journey would be/is quicker than her car journey and indeed, she does cycle some days.  There are days she can't for various reasons. 

I agree with you that habits around this need to change, I'm very much an advocate of cycling.  I'm not sure that this is going to achieve that though.  I wish I had the answer - I'm just not entirely convinced that this is it.


----------



## Smick (Sep 24, 2020)

As of Monday a new LTN will be established on all the roads between Tulse Hill and Brixton Hill east to west, and Christchurch to Brixton Water Lane south to north. 

Again, I regularly use those roads to avoid the gyratory and Christchurch Road, so it will definitely do what it is meant to and I can see the benefit for those people living in those streets.


----------



## Smick (Sep 24, 2020)

Re the above, I’ve got a friend who lives in Upper Tulse Hill. To get to Streatham Lidl at present, she goes up Roupell Road and along Christchurch Rd. She will now have to go along UTH to Tulse Hill and then has the choice to turn right, go down the hill, round the gyratory, back up the A205. Or she can go left, down to Brixton Water Lane and up Brixton Hill. Both seem fairly extreme, especially given the already high congestion.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 24, 2020)

Smick said:


> Re the above, I’ve got a friend who lives in Upper Tulse Hill. To get to Streatham Lidl at present, she goes up Roupell Road and along Christchurch Rd. She will now have to go along UTH to Tulse Hill and then has the choice to turn right, go down the hill, round the gyratory, back up the A205. Or she can go left, down to Brixton Water Lane and up Brixton Hill. Both seem fairly extreme, especially given the already high congestion.


Does she have a better reason than convenience to drive there rather than take the bus?


----------



## Smick (Sep 24, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Does she have a better reason than convenience to drive there rather than take the bus?


Being unable to fit the week’s shopping under the pram and not wanting to make several journeys. Local convenience stores being too expensive to feed a family. Easier to keep an eye on three kids in a car instead of standing in the mother and buggy area and watching the other two in the seats. Buses at twenty minute intervals which can have an occupied buggy space when they get there.

What *are *the acceptable reasons to use a car? There are plenty of them on the roads, lots of people own them, but many think they shouldn’t be used at all, not even to get healthy food within their budget to feed young families.

What, if any, use is acceptable to you Crispy ?


----------



## Smick (Sep 24, 2020)

In other news, Cali Nails has moved to the old Met Police unit. I’m now speculating what will go in between Food & Wine and the Co Op.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

A bit on the LTN: Tulse Hill Low Traffic Neighbourhood (LTN) scheme – full details of forthcoming road restrictions


----------



## Cat Fan (Sep 25, 2020)

Smick said:


> Being unable to fit the week’s shopping under the pram and not wanting to make several journeys. Local convenience stores being too expensive to feed a family. Easier to keep an eye on three kids in a car instead of standing in the mother and buggy area and watching the other two in the seats. Buses at twenty minute intervals which can have an occupied buggy space when they get there.
> 
> What *are *the acceptable reasons to use a car? There are plenty of them on the roads, lots of people own them, but many think they shouldn’t be used at all, not even to get healthy food within their budget to feed young families.
> 
> What, if any, use is acceptable to you Crispy ?


Online grocery shopping is a thing. Owning and running a car has a lot of costs so I feel that it would be cheaper to order online than drive regularly to Lidl. Maybe I'm oversimplifying as a non-car owner.

There's also the large Sainsbury's on Brixton Water Lane if the drive to Streatham High Street is too long. Google maps says 3 mins by car vs 7-10 mins for Lidl. I think people may just need time to adapt and they will get used to it.


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2020)

Smick said:


> As of Monday a new LTN will be established on all the roads between Tulse Hill and Brixton Hill east to west, and Christchurch to Brixton Water Lane south to north.
> 
> Again, I regularly use those roads to avoid the gyratory and Christchurch Road, so it will definitely do what it is meant to and I can see the benefit for those people living in those streets.



What's your journey Smick and do you have any other options? Not pointing the finger, just interested in people's reasons for driving.



Smick said:


> What *are *the acceptable reasons to use a car? There are plenty of them on the roads, lots of people own them, but many think they shouldn’t be used at all, not even to get healthy food within their budget to feed young families.



You ask about 'acceptable' reasons for driving - imo that is the wrong emphasis. LTNs shouldn't be about moral one-upmanship. It's not really about 'acceptability' They are behaviour shifters - they are about making it more convenient to walk/cycle/get the bus than to jump in the car.

An anecdote - I cycle everywhere and always have done, including commuting to work in Zone 1. One day a few years back I was feeling really ill. Would normally have taken the day off but had to go in for a meeting. Instead of cycling/catching tube I drove and parked in massive car park under 1980s office building. God it was so easy! And pleasant! Even as a committed cyclist I was thinking - well, that was nice.

The point is that the free parking under the office, and the clear direct route to work made it easy. Take away the parking (as they are now doing with new offices), make the route in trickier and make me pay congestion charge and it wouldn't have been so nice.

There is no doubt that driving your own car can be much  more pleasant than the tube or cycling in the rain. But it's not sustainable for London or the planet. So it's entirely right imo for the state to introduce behaviour modifiers like limits on parking, road pricing and LTNs.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 25, 2020)

Cat Fan said:


> There's also the large Sainsbury's on Brixton Water Lane if the drive to Streatham High Street is too long. Google maps says 3 mins by car vs 7-10 mins for Lidl. I think people may just need time to adapt and they will get used to it.



That is a very overpriced and often poorly stocked Sainsbury's. Shopping in Streatham is much cheaper.


----------



## Smick (Sep 25, 2020)

Winot said:


> What's your journey Smick and do you have any other options? Not pointing the finger, just interested in people's reasons for driving.



To get the kids to school, I use a shortcut which takes me from Tulse Hill then along one of Athlone, Craginair, Claverdale, down Elm Park, Leander, Helix, Arodene, Brixton Hill. It cuts time off going via Brixton Water Lane or Christchurch Road. 

I understand that I offer absolutely nothing to those roads other than increasing traffic, making it more dangerous for pedestrians, and causing more difficulty for essential traffic like bin lorries and Royal Mail. I have been consistent throughout in saying that my own use of a car can be seen as taking the piss and I can understand and agree with the LTN. I have used every shortcut, rat run and back road over the past ten years of living here.

Now that I have been working from home, the car journey is not so essential as I don't continue on to work after dropping the kids off so, since school has re-started, we have been walking and scooting in. With the bad weather this week, and the last chance to use the rat runs, I have driven since Wednesday. 

For me, the only thing to do is to work out the extra time it will take to use the already congested roads and leave a bit earlier, come back a bit later.



nagapie said:


> That is a very overpriced and often poorly stocked Sainsbury's. Shopping in Streatham is much cheaper.



Yep, Sainsbury's is expensive to begin with and that is a bad one. As it is smaller, they have less shelf space so don't go with the same offers as bigger shops.



Cat Fan said:


> Online grocery shopping is a thing. Owning and running a car has a lot of costs so I feel that it would be cheaper to order online than drive regularly to Lidl. Maybe I'm oversimplifying as a non-car owner.



Personally, I only shop at Lidl or Aldi. I think online shopping is very expensive, or at least has been when I have looked at it. You would be cheaper to get a cab to Lidl and do your shopping there than to start into online shopping, but that will have the issues of the extra mileage and traffic. And cost more as a result.



Cat Fan said:


> There's also the large Sainsbury's on Brixton Water Lane if the drive to Streatham High Street is too long. Google maps says 3 mins by car vs 7-10 mins for Lidl. I think people may just need time to adapt and they will get used to it.



The LTN doesn't start until Monday. Your 7-10 minutes are as things are at present. To get from Hardel Rise round the gyratory can take 7-10 minutes.


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2020)

Smick said:


> For me, the only thing to do is to work out the extra time it will take to use the already congested roads and leave a bit earlier, come back a bit later.



How slow would the journey need to be to persuade you to walk/scooter during the winter?


----------



## Smick (Sep 25, 2020)

Winot said:


> How slow would the journey need to be to persuade you to walk/scooter during the winter?


If it’s not raining, and I’m working from home, we will walk it anyway because it is enjoyable.

The walk takes about thirty minutes, the drive takes ten. So I guess if it added 20 minutes to the drive but kept us out of the rain, I’d be likely to drive. And coming home from the school run isn’t quite such an issue as there isn’t a deadline.

One big gripe I have is the lack of a bus between Tulse Hill Station and the top of Brixton Hill. If we could get on a bus beside the Co-Op and get off at the Crown and Sceptre, public transport would be more of an option. TFL have decided that those who want to go from Tulse Hill to Brixton Hill want to do so via Brixton. Or to Streatham, that they want to wait for the P13 and hope that there is space.


----------



## Cat Fan (Sep 25, 2020)

Smick said:


> To get the kids to school, I use a shortcut which takes me from Tulse Hill then along one of Athlone, Craginair, Claverdale, down Elm Park, Leander, Helix, Arodene, Brixton Hill. It cuts time off going via Brixton Water Lane or Christchurch Road.
> 
> I understand that I offer absolutely nothing to those roads other than increasing traffic, making it more dangerous for pedestrians, and causing more difficulty for essential traffic like bin lorries and Royal Mail. I have been consistent throughout in saying that my own use of a car can be seen as taking the piss and I can understand and agree with the LTN. I have used every shortcut, rat run and back road over the past ten years of living here.
> 
> ...


All fair points. There are some cheaper supermarkets that do delivery, but the minimum order size can make it harder if sticking to the cheap/own brand stuff.

More to the point I guess encouraging fewer car trips, whether that's shopping trips or school runs is the way to go for the future if we want walking/cycling around the borough to be less stressful.


----------



## Cat Fan (Sep 25, 2020)

Smick said:


> If it’s not raining, and I’m working from home, we will walk it anyway because it is enjoyable.
> 
> The walk takes about thirty minutes, the drive takes ten. So I guess if it added 20 minutes to the drive but kept us out of the rain, I’d be likely to drive. And coming home from the school run isn’t quite such an issue as there isn’t a deadline.
> 
> One big gripe I have is the lack of a bus between Tulse Hill Station and the top of Brixton Hill. If we could get on a bus beside the Co-Op and get off at the Crown and Sceptre, public transport would be more of an option. TFL have decided that those who want to go from Tulse Hill to Brixton Hill want to do so via Brixton. Or to Streatham, that they want to wait for the P13 and hope that there is space.


Yeah, it is a bit mind boggling why there are no buses that go up the South circular between Tulse Hill station and Clapham. Bus transport ends up replicating the routes well served by other modes of transport like train, instead of the routes people use cars for.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2020)

The 201 gets you closest, stopping at Upper Tulse HIll, Christchurch an Telford Ave. 4 per hour and never rammed IME.


----------



## technical (Sep 25, 2020)

Crispy said:


> The 201 gets you closest, stopping at Upper Tulse HIll, Christchurch an Telford Ave. 4 per hour and never rammed IME.



Yes - 201 does travel between Tulse Hill and Brixton Hill/South Circular junction at the Crown & Sceptre, if by a slightly roundabout route. 

I've never really understood why there isn't a bus service on the S Circular - somebody once said to me the railway bridge at Tulse Hill is the problem, but the 201 and P13 use smaller buses but then only use the S Circular for short stretches. Something that got you from Clapham S/Brixton Hill to Dulwich/Forest Hill etc would be a useful service surely.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2020)

technical said:


> Yes - 201 does travel between Tulse Hill and Brixton Hill/South Circular junction at the Crown & Sceptre, if by a slightly roundabout route.
> 
> I've never really understood why there isn't a bus service on the S Circular - somebody once said to me the railway bridge at Tulse Hill is the problem, but the 201 and P13 use smaller buses but then only use the S Circular for short stretches. Something that got you from Clapham S/Brixton Hill to Dulwich/Forest Hill etc would be a useful service surely.


Heartily agree. It would be very useful indeed.


----------



## Smick (Sep 25, 2020)

technical said:


> Yes - 201 does travel between Tulse Hill and Brixton Hill/South Circular junction at the Crown & Sceptre, if by a slightly roundabout route.
> 
> I've never really understood why there isn't a bus service on the S Circular - somebody once said to me the railway bridge at Tulse Hill is the problem, but the 201 and P13 use smaller buses but then only use the S Circular for short stretches. Something that got you from Clapham S/Brixton Hill to Dulwich/Forest Hill etc would be a useful service surely.


I have seen buses out of service come round the South Circular, so they definitely can travel along it safely. I saw a full size private coach come down Palace Road today.

There should be nothing stopping a bus coming from West Norwood then continuing straight at the Co Op stop and servicing Clapham and Brixton from there. The railway bridge might be a problem for going eastwards, but certainly not westwards.

I think walking would be quicker than taking the 201 from the Co Op to the top of Brixton Hill. It's useful for those with mobility issues, but not designed for moving large numbers of people.


----------



## Kingsmead_lurke (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks like the TH station is going to get it's new canopy on platform 2/3. Massive crane set up ready to swing the pre-assembled peice over. Taken over a year to get here


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2020)

Smick said:


> To get the kids to school, I use a shortcut which takes me from Tulse Hill then along one of Athlone, Craginair, Claverdale, down Elm Park, Leander, Helix, Arodene, Brixton Hill. It cuts time off going via Brixton Water Lane or Christchurch Road.
> 
> I understand that I offer absolutely nothing to those roads other than increasing traffic, making it more dangerous for pedestrians, and causing more difficulty for essential traffic like bin lorries and Royal Mail. I have been consistent throughout in saying that my own use of a car can be seen as taking the piss and I can understand and agree with the LTN. I have used every shortcut, rat run and back road over the past ten years of living here.
> 
> ...



Sainsbury, as with a lot of other supermarkets, uses "local pricing" for smaller stores & express/metro-type stores. This means that prices for some goods - especially fresh stuff - can be 10%+ higher than in larger stores.


----------



## madolesance (Oct 1, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sainsbury, as with a lot of other supermarkets, uses "local pricing" for smaller stores & express/metro-type stores. This means that prices for some goods - especially fresh stuff - can be 10%+ higher than in larger stores.


And can be very selective about what their algorithm tells them what to stock.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2020)

It's been nice to catch up on the local traffic and supermarket news.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

A little harsh?


----------



## Ryan2468 (Oct 2, 2020)

Wouldn't really argue that was a nonsensical bus lane. Short yes, but it does lead into a bus stop just after the brow of the hill so buses have a clear path. Also not sure how bus lanes would be effective without enforcement - arguments about revenues for Lambeth aside - but there you go. Seems like on this occasion he was only in it for a short time so feels like there is grounds to appeal as people in the comments have said.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2020)

If he was doing 20 uphill, he should have had plenty of time to stop.
EDIT: Having a hard time working out where the obstructing car came from...


----------



## Ryan2468 (Oct 2, 2020)

yeah there's that too. Cars have brakes!


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2020)

editor said:


> A little harsh?



If it is really as reported in the Tweet, the fine was incorrectly issued. You are allowed to enter and travel on a bus lane for up to nine metres during restricted hours to circumnavigate a stationary vehicle on your  lane. At least it used to be like that.

It might be the case that the offending vehicle drove too many metres on the bus lane. But if was clear they entered the bus lane to avoid the obstacle and then exited it, to issue a fine because they used, say, 20 or 30 metres of bus lane instead of the regulation 9 metres, then yes it is not only harsh but a cunt’s trick.

I know all of this because many years ago I was issued a fine in similar circumstances. I measured on Google Maps the length of my bus lane incursion (I could tell exactly where I exited it because it was at a left turn junction), and I it was about 15- 18 metres. The fine was technically legal, but it takes a card-carrying cunt to observe such event in your monitor in your cosy Lambeth CCTV room and decide to fine anyone for it.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2020)

Ryan2468 said:


> yeah there's that too. Cars have brakes!


Not to mention the lights were turning red, so what did he even gain?


----------



## Smick (Oct 2, 2020)

editor said:


> A little harsh?



Good to know that there is a camera there. I'll bear that in mind in future. Interesting to think that such an inconsequential stretch of road is constantly monitored.


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2020)

Smick said:


> Good to know that there is a camera there. I'll bear that in mind in future. Interesting to think that such an inconsequential stretch of road is constantly monitored.


A great proportion of bus lanes are monitored by CCTV nowadays. That’s how they police them and issue fines. They even use cameras to enforce loading bays. I once got fined for parking in the loading bay opposite Argos for slightly longer than the permitted time. The infraction was noted and issued by a CCTV operative, rather than a traffic warden.


----------



## Cat Fan (Oct 4, 2020)

I think we would need to see the footage. If it was an emergency maneuver to avoid a collision then fair enough. 

If it was just a case of not wanting to slow down and give the other car space to do a turn, then that's not what the bus lanes are for.

I'm sure there are plenty of more serious traffic violations all the time, but can't complain if you break the rules and get caught. If you think it's the wrong decision then you can appeal. Not sure what the point of tweeting about it is.


----------



## Smick (Oct 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> A great proportion of bus lanes are monitored by CCTV nowadays. That’s how they police them and issue fines. They even use cameras to enforce loading bays. I once got fined for parking in the loading bay opposite Argos for slightly longer than the permitted time. The infraction was noted and issued by a CCTV operative, rather than a traffic warden.


My point was that, in my opinion, these cameras aren’t automated, rather someone sits at a bank of monitors looking for transgressions.

I once got a ticket for turning left into a box junction by the Sports Direct at Streatham.

I can understand someone looking at that camera, given how busy the A23 is, but can there be someone watching the top of Tulse Hill constantly? Or was it bad luck just to be there when an operator had flicked onto that camera?


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 8, 2020)

It would be good if the street light by the crossing adjacent to 387 Norwood Road was repaired before, rather than after, someone has been knocked down by the traffic.


----------



## Smick (Oct 8, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> It would be good if the street light by the crossing adjacent to 387 Norwood Road was repaired before, rather than after, someone has been knocked down by the traffic.


Is 387 the alleyway up to the train station? I looked up google streetview to see where you are talking about and can see Ibrahim's cafe is 385 and 389 is Cosy hairdressers. 

Was someone knocked down at the pedestrian crossing?


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 8, 2020)

Smick said:


> The sign has gone up for the new butcher. A Brazilian butcher, also doing coffees and cakes. Good luck to them.





gaijingirl said:


> This is all good news. Nice to see that stretch being used.





oldandjaded said:


> What's the Brazilian butcher. Loads of balloons but not much butchery when I walked past yesterday.





gaijingirl said:


> It's a deli at the front and middle and the butcher's station is at the back. I didn't go in because it was busy but it looks really nicely done.





oldandjaded said:


> I went full Brazilian and bought some beef and pork sausages, cooked on my bbq and they tasted like sausages. I'm not quite sure what I was expecting but they were quite nice.



It is interesting to note this recent business development.

Is Brazilian butchery likely to be a sustainable long-term business in Tulse Hill / West Norwood?  I am curious.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 10, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> It would be good if the street light by the crossing adjacent to 387 Norwood Road was repaired before, rather than after, someone has been knocked down by the traffic.





Smick said:


> Is 387 the alleyway up to the train station? I looked up google streetview to see where you are talking about and can see Ibrahim's cafe is 385 and 389 is Cosy hairdressers.


With apologies for the slightly misleading earlier description, it would be more accurate to say that the street light is _outside_ *393* Norwood Road.

It would be good if it was repaired before, rather than after, someone has been knocked down by the traffic there.


----------



## oldandjaded (Oct 10, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> It is interesting to note this recent business development.
> 
> Is Brazilian butchery likely to be a sustainable long-term business in Tulse Hill / West Norwood?  I am curious.


No in a nutshell.  Surely if you are advertised as a Brazilian butcher then sell Brazilian beef not Scottish.  Also knowing the types of cut are quite important and dont pass off one cut as another. I really want them to do well along with the rest of the parade but unfortunately 4/10 must try harder. In the meantime I'll stick with Costco.


----------



## oldandjaded (Oct 10, 2020)

Anyone else likes eggs?


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> View attachment 233819View attachment 233819
> Anyone else likes eggs?


That's also on the railway bridge by the Dogstar.


----------



## oldandjaded (Oct 10, 2020)

Someone is coming out of their shell.......


----------



## Smick (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve seen quite a few fried eggs graffitied round the place.


----------



## nick (Oct 11, 2020)

Floella is on desert island discs


----------



## Smick (Oct 11, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> View attachment 233819View attachment 233819
> Anyone else likes eggs?


Round on Hardel Rise there’s I Love Eggs, I Love Trees and an extinction rebellion logo.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2020)

Tulse Hill stars


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2020)

A bit of Tulse Hill in the rain!















						In photos: a wet October Saturday night in Tulse Hill and Brixton
					

With punters now hoofed into the streets at 10pm because of the coronavirus pandemic, Brixton swiftly turns into a ghost town, and last night’s heavy rain gave people even more reasons to sta…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 11, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> View attachment 233819View attachment 233819
> Anyone else likes eggs?



Its a prolific grafitti artist, he's written this and fried egg throw ups all over South London. The BTP are probably quite keen to catch him.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 11, 2020)

I went to the Railway for lunch today and then walked past the stars (and the eggs) this afternoon - the stars look good (the eggs are ok I guess).


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2020)

So as most of us would agree, traffic in London and in our local area is horrific at the moment. I was therefore flabbergasted to see yesterday that someone thought it would be a good idea to block a lane in the gyratory simply to plant an electronic display board there to display roadworks and traffic information further down the A205.


Don’t be fooled by the rare empty-road moment in which I took this picture. It’s been chockablock for most of the working day since yesterday.

And for the crowning glory of this tale, in the last 24 hours or so a section of the kerbside lane on the other side of the street, best KC News supermarket, is also blocked off due to a utility work. Because blocking a lane of a very busy junction for a completely unnecessary and avoidable reason is in itself not good enough. We might as well put it up at the same time as another obstruction taking out another lane across the road had appeared.

I mean, what the actual flying FUCK? I’m not one to subscribe to any conspiracy theories but it is becoming increasingly difficult not to tempted to wonder whether there is at the moment a deliberate policy to make traffic conditions as hellish as possible. Either that, or TFL or someone in the Lambeth’s traffic management department is literally the most clueless and incompetent person ever to hold a job.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2020)

The traffic has been insane.  There was a water main burst on the South Circular which closed it - which obviously caused mayhem.  Even on my bike it's been very unpleasant.  I find that drivers get very frustrated and start doing things like randomly performing U-Turns without checking their mirrors first.  It's very unnerving.


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2020)

I seems wrong to constrain a subject It's a shame to constrain something as fun as LTNs to just one thread.
Here is the ETO notice for hillside.
Can’t see a camera there yet. Although there are strips across the road to count vehicles.
Constant stream of cars going through it as I walked past - I suspect current thinking is that if you get through the gap at over 40mph, then it doesn't count. Which is nice at school closing time


----------



## Smick (Oct 19, 2020)

The cameras are definitely there at the Palace Road end of Hillside. I just don't think they're operational as one of them is pointing up towards the sky.


----------



## Cat Fan (Oct 20, 2020)

nick said:


> View attachment 235047I seems wrong to constrain a subject It's a shame to constrain something as fun as LTNs to just one thread.
> Here is the ETO notice for hillside.
> Can’t see a camera there yet. Although there are strips across the road to count vehicles.
> Constant stream of cars going through it as I walked past - I suspect current thinking is that if you get through the gap at over 40mph, then it doesn't count. Which is nice at school closing time


The most common thing I see is motorists spotting the sign on Hillside, but don't spot the one on the Downton Avenue mini roundabout so they drive through the "barrier" there instead.

The "barrier" is pretty tiny on the mini roundabout, maybe so the P13 bus can still fit through comfortably. It doesn't really seem to be big enough to discourage or slow down traffic.

To be fair to drivers, unless you're driving quite slowly you probably won't see the second set of signs until you are already driving through them. If they are serious about stopping cars then maybe signage needs to start earlier, at the Palace road/hillside road roundabout.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2020)

I was watching the Downton Avenue roundabout the other day whilst pausing with the dog on a park-crawl.  Loads were going through.  I think it's not at all clear that you can't.  I agree that signage should start at Palace Road/Hillside roundabout.


----------



## nick (Oct 20, 2020)

Smick said:


> The cameras are definitely there at the Palace Road end of Hillside. I just don't think they're operational as one of them is pointing up towards the sky.


Not sure that these are barrier breach cameras, or just random security / big brother CCTV. If the former then the number of penalty notices hitting doormats should help reduce contravention over the next month or so.

FWIW google maps now seems to know about all / many of the Lambeth LTNs, so that should help reduce the number of Uber type Priuses going through


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 20, 2020)

interestingly our taxi driver was using waze yesterday and it didn't pick up that the barriers on Amesbury Avenue...


----------



## nick (Oct 20, 2020)

Interesting.  
None of my business but, we’re you talking with him / her? If so what was their opinion on LTN etc? (I’m guessing negative but...)
Did they turnaround?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> interestingly our taxi driver was using waze yesterday and it didn't pick up that the barriers on Amesbury Avenue...


I don't think it shows up on any yet. I got caught in that one using google maps the other day. It seems to recognise most others though.


----------



## nick (Oct 20, 2020)

Strange.  I use google maps and it has been aware of the blockages for a number of weeks now (for me)
Obviously this is only when I tell it I am driving.
Last night it sent me along sth circular and down brixton hill to get to upper Tulse hill and even spoke out en-route to say that it was still the quickest way to avoid a closure


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 20, 2020)

nick said:


> Interesting.
> None of my business but, we’re you talking with him / her? If so what was their opinion on LTN etc? (I’m guessing negative but...)
> Did they turnaround?


He turned around, we didn't get into a discussion. Odd that it sent him that way as it wouldn't have been any quicker, but it would have cut out some of the journey on a main road. Maybe these apps are designed to favour back roads and thus encourage rat running?


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 20, 2020)

oldandjaded said:


> Someone is coming out of their shell.......


Nah, it's just a bit of promotion for someone's new albumin


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 21, 2020)

Just got absolutely drenched taking the dog down to Brockwell and back but it was a very cheering walk anyway.  

On the way there I popped into the Geranium shop because the bugger has torn up every tennis ball we have and I wanted one for a good old game of fetch.  They sorted me out and I had a nice chat with the guy in there today who is making an absolutely lovely window display - painting the window and everything.  It occurred to me that they've sorted me out for every school dressing up thing/Halloween/Christmas/quite a lot of furniture/prams/bike bits and all sorts over the years and they're always lovely.  So just big up to them.

Then I noticed that Nobby's bike is back!  Had a chat with a bloke who said that he'd seen Nobby riding it recently and that he'd told him the police found it!  So hurrah!



editor said:


>


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2020)

The Railway is looking good


----------



## TopCat (Oct 24, 2020)

editor said:


> The Railway is looking good
> 
> View attachment 235649


No punters!


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2020)

TopCat said:


> No punters!


It was taken before they opened! It's always a busy pub.


----------



## Smick (Oct 24, 2020)

Am I allowed to meet people from a different household in the garden?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2020)

Smick said:


> Am I allowed to meet people from a different household in the garden?



Yep but rule of 6 applies.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 24, 2020)

nick said:


> View attachment 235047I seems wrong to constrain a subject It's a shame to constrain something as fun as LTNs to just one thread.
> Here is the ETO notice for hillside.
> Can’t see a camera there yet. Although there are strips across the road to count vehicles.
> Constant stream of cars going through it as I walked past - I suspect current thinking is that if you get through the gap at over 40mph, then it doesn't count. Which is nice at school closing time



I emailed Council beginning of October to ask them to clarify what orders they are using and why. What areas they are using them in.

They have borough wide order related to the pandemic which is time limited.

ETO do not mention the pandemic as reason. They are separate from the borough wide traffic order.

ETOs are way to circumvent the usual pre consultation.

I had no reply from my email to the email address that Lambeth have put out to ask questions on LTNs. Not surprised as Council don't like puttting reasons for decisions in writing.

Which is why I suppport idea of Judicial Review to make Lambeth set out its decision making and to justify it


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2020)

These popped up on Leigham Vale yesterday.


----------



## Cat Fan (Oct 25, 2020)

Interesting. I do get the feeling a lot of people are getting tired of lockdowns, especially younger people.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2020)

Cat Fan said:


> Interesting. I do get the feeling a lot of people are getting tired of lockdowns, especially younger people.


Everyone is tired of them but I think we'd swiftly become even more tired of family members and friends getting ill/dying if we went back to normal.


----------



## Smick (Oct 25, 2020)

I noticed them. There is an element of truth where middle class office workers are sitting at home with laptops whereas the bus drivers, shop workers and Deliveroo riders are interacting with thousands of people weekly.

I can’t see the alternative though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 27, 2020)

There's definitely an element of truth to it and various memes out there to attest to it - although there are still professional medical staff and teachers (and doubtless others) very much out there.


----------



## Petcha (Oct 30, 2020)

Just ran into the owners of la casa Di italia/village maseleh. Its going back to Indian from tonight (in the casa location)

This is good news. Stick to what you know


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Just ran into the owners of la casa Di italia/village maseleh. Its going back to Indian from tonight (in the casa location)
> 
> This is good news. Stick to what you know



gosh - that didn't last long!


----------



## Petcha (Oct 30, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> gosh - that didn't last long!



It was pretty empty every time I walked past. I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Smick (Oct 31, 2020)

Petcha said:


> It was pretty empty every time I walked past. I guess it makes sense.


It's not a great time at all to be in that trade. Indian restaurants are popular in London, but I can't see the change bringing crowds immediately. 

The Casa was a lovely restaurant all the same.


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 2, 2020)

I had pizza from there. One was average the second they never bothered to deliver, once I had collected and got them home it was obvious they had been sitting in the oven for an hour.

If they were any good they could do well serving take away from the big opening windows to the passing trade.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 3, 2020)

It is disturbing to hear that a 16-year-old child was stabbed in the back and the leg by two other young people in Athlone Road on Saturday afternoon (31 October 2020) at around 2.20 p.m.

The following descriptions of the attackers have been given:

*Attacker 1*: _"a black male, of skinny build and at least 5ft 8ins tall. He had no facial hair and a small neat black afro. He was wearing a plain burgundy top, and a light grey zip up hoody, which was open. He also had matching grey jogging bottoms."_

*Attacker 2:* _"a black male, 5ft 11ins tall, and wearing a grey hoodie which was open with the hood was up. He wore a black t-shirt underneath with an orange pattern on it which stood out. The pattern consisted of a few shapes that joined together, which were black with orange borders. He was wearing straight legged dark grey trousers and black shoes and sunglasses."_

Those descriptions give a reasonable level of detail.

_Anyone_ who can assist the investigation is asked to contact police on 101 or tweet @MetCC, quoting CAD4124/24Oct.

Information can also be passed to independent charity Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 5, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Condolences to all those who were, and continue to be, affected by the murder of *John Ogunjobi* (also known as JaySav) on Tulse Hill Estate _exactly one year ago_.  It would appear that the the Metropolitan Police have a number of 'prime suspects' for the murder of this child, but insuffcient evidence with which to charge anyone, despite the offer of a reward of up to £20,000 for information that leads to the arrest and conviction of the person or people responsible for the murder.
> 
> Officers have released CCTV footage of a black Audi Q5 vehicle, registration number LB11 XPJ (False plates) and a light coloured VW 5-door Polo, with damage to the corner of its offside rear bumper. The two cars were seen shortly before and after the stabbing at around 10.50 p.m. on Monday 5 November 2018. They are asking _anyone_ who may have seen these cars in or around the Tulse Hill area at the time of the incident to come forward and speak to them.
> 
> ...





Exactly two years ago this evening, 16-year old *John Ogunjobi* (also known as JaySav) was murdered in Greenleaf Close, Tulse Hill.  He had been stabbed several times.

It is believed was his murder witnessed by a number of people in the community, some of whom have still not come forward to tell police what they know.

A reward of £20,000 is available for information that leads to the arrest and conviction of the person or people responsible for his murder.






(Source: as stated in image)

*Anyone with information is asked to contact the incident room on 020 8721 4961 or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*

*You can also tweet information to @MetCC.*​


----------



## Cat Fan (Nov 7, 2020)

So there are cameras up at the Hillside LTN now. Saw two cars drive through just as I was walking past, despite the added signage. Hope they don't get a shock when the fixed penalty notices land!


----------



## Smick (Nov 8, 2020)

Cat Fan said:


> So there are cameras up at the Hillside LTN now. Saw two cars drive through just as I was walking past, despite the added signage. Hope they don't get a shock when the fixed penalty notices land!


It's fairly unmissable. Big no vehicle signs and planters in the road. If you drive through, regardless of your opinion of the necessity of the zone itself, you can't have many complaints if you are fined.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm not really sure how to drive to Streatham any more. All my usual routes - Roupell, Upper Tulse Hill, Elm Park - closed off.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 8, 2020)

Can you use Google maps to help plot a new route? I think it should be updated by now.


----------



## Smick (Nov 8, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I'm not really sure how to drive to Streatham any more. All my usual routes - Roupell, Upper Tulse Hill, Elm Park - closed off.


Where are you coming from and going to? Given the streets you mention, chances are you need to go South Circular via Tulse Hill and the gyratory, and then turn left at the Crown and Sceptre. Alternatively go down Tulse Hill, across Brixton Water Lane and then up Brixton Hill. There's no doubt it's a lot more distance than before.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 8, 2020)

Smick said:


> Where are you coming from and going to? Given the streets you mention, chances are you need to go South Circular via Tulse Hill and the gyratory, and then turn left at the Crown and Sceptre. Alternatively go down Tulse Hill, across Brixton Water Lane and then up Brixton Hill. There's no doubt it's a lot more distance than before.


Yes, both adding a lot of extra travel. Not sure Upper Tulse Hill and Elm Park should be closed off.


----------



## Smick (Nov 8, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Yes, both adding a lot of extra travel. Not sure Upper Tulse Hill and Elm Park should be closed off.


I have tried to keep impartial on the LTN debates. I do know that when I would travel to Brixton in the morning, my route was Tulse Hill, Claverdale / Athlone / Craignair, Elm Park, Leander, Helix, Arodene, Brixton Hill. With the purpose of keeping me off the South Circular and Brixton Water Lane. These alterations are undoubtedly there to curtail the likes of me. The residents will see a benefit in not having me and my ilk passing through. Whether the benefit to them is worth the extra hassle for them, I don't know.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 8, 2020)

Smick said:


> I have tried to keep impartial on the LTN debates. I do know that when I would travel to Brixton in the morning, my route was Tulse Hill, Claverdale / Athlone / Craignair, Elm Park, Leander, Helix, Arodene, Brixton Hill. With the purpose of keeping me off the South Circular and Brixton Water Lane. These alterations are undoubtedly there to curtail the likes of me. The residents will see a benefit in not having me and my ilk passing through. Whether the benefit to them is worth the extra hassle for them, I don't know.


I am a resident of one of those named roads. I am finding the hassle is not worth the closures. All I need is Upper Tulse Hill or Roupell Road to be open, the increased travel is adding a third on to my journey. I'll still drive if I need to go to Streatham, my situation is that I can't not.


----------



## Smick (Nov 8, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I am a resident of one of those named roads. I am finding the hassle is not worth the closures. All I need is Upper Tulse Hill or Roupell Road to be open, the increased travel is adding a third on to my journey. I'll still drive if I need to go to Streatham, my situation is that I can't not.


I think if Roupell Rd were open, I could get to Tulse Hill / West Norwood avoiding the gyratory by going Athlone, Roupell, SCR, Hillside, Palace Rd. By closing Roupell and Upper Tulse HIll they keep all traffic from Brixton to West Norwood / Crystal Palace on Tulse Hill and the South Circular.

If one of those two were open then life in the other roads in the LTN would be unbearable. They are displacing the traffic onto the main road instead of onto the side roads.

I completely understand what they are trying to do, it definitely interrupts my journeys, and I don't know whether it is worth it.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 8, 2020)

Smick said:


> I think if Roupell Rd were open, I could get to Tulse Hill / West Norwood avoiding the gyratory by going Athlone, Roupell, SCR, Hillside, Palace Rd. By closing Roupell and Upper Tulse HIll they keep all traffic from Brixton to West Norwood / Crystal Palace on Tulse Hill and the South Circular.
> 
> If one of those two were open then life in the other roads in the LTN would be unbearable. They are displacing the traffic onto the main road instead of onto the side roads.
> 
> I completely understand what they are trying to do, it definitely interrupts my journeys, and I don't know whether it is worth it.


I feel Upper Tulse Hill should be open.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2020)

The number of cunts speeding along UTH has dropped to zero, which has made cycling on it, and walking along it with my kids tons more pleasant.


----------



## organicpanda (Nov 9, 2020)

apparently Thurlow Park Road bridge is the 6th most struck bridge in 2019 with 14 times


----------



## nick (Nov 10, 2020)

Lambeth comms arrive
Streatham Hill LTN will be enforced from *12 Nov* onwards - Toll for taking a shortcut will be £130 one way

6mth ETO with consultation period started 26 Oct.   You can vent or applaud here: Streatham Hill Low Traffic Neighbourhood


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2020)

Blimey, Palace estate is trapped in, lol.....glad I don't drive


----------



## Smick (Nov 10, 2020)

nick said:


> Lambeth comms arrive
> Streatham Hill LTN will be enforced from *12 Nov* onwards - Toll for taking a shortcut will be £130 one way
> 
> 6mth ETO with consultation period started 26 Oct.   You can vent or applaud here: Streatham Hill Low Traffic Neighbourhood


I got the same letter. I wish they had told us a few months ago that we could break the rules without penalty!


----------



## Cat Fan (Nov 11, 2020)

A lot of criticism of these LTN schemes has been that they are driven by a desire for gentrification of more affluent roads.

I can't really disagree when I look at the Streatham Hill LTN map. It's been drawn to stop all through traffic on the affluent A-B-C-D roads, and the rest seems more like an afterthought.

Looking at the map it seems that the council has sealed off all the housing estates away from the more gentrified bit.

I don't really have a horse (car) in this race but it feels a bit uncomfortable to me. IIRC some councillors live on those roads.


----------



## Cat Fan (Nov 11, 2020)

To be fair to the council now that I have read the proposals, they are fairly transparent that the aim of the LTN is to remove through traffic on the ABCD roads.

Because the A205 and A23 are managed by TFL they can happily push more traffic onto them without worrying about the consequences.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 11, 2020)

Cat Fan said:


> A lot of criticism of these LTN schemes has been that they are driven by a desire for gentrification of more affluent roads.
> 
> I can't really disagree when I look at the Streatham Hill LTN map. It's been drawn to stop all through traffic on the affluent A-B-C-D roads, and the rest seems more like an afterthought.
> 
> ...


there are a lot of council properties on the ABCD roads, as well as flats, so I don't think it can be called affluent, (there are much bigger houses on other streets in Streatham Hill) - it's very mixed as are many streets in London. The main short cuts/rat runs that I used to use when travelling to and from Brixton for work were hillside road and rosedene avenue. I can't do this now, so to me that means the LTN is working as it should.


----------



## Cat Fan (Nov 11, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> there are a lot of council properties on the ABCD roads, as well as flats, so I don't think it can be called affluent, (there are much bigger houses on other streets in Streatham Hill) - it's very mixed as are many streets in London. The main short cuts/rat runs that I used to use when travelling to and from Brixton for work were hillside road and rosedene avenue. I can't do this now, so to me that means the LTN is working as it should.


I certainly wouldn't say everyone living there is affluent, but if you look up the area's Index of Multiple Deprivation online it's comparatively less deprived than other neighbouring areas. House/flat prices higher too, and this kind of scheme can be seen as something that will push prices up further.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2020)

Oof! Tulse Hill’s Thurlow Park Road is in the top ten most bashed rail bridges in the UK


----------



## thismoment (Nov 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Oof! Tulse Hill’s Thurlow Park Road is in the top ten most bashed rail bridges in the UK



it’s always amazed me how often this bridge gets bashed. Especially when they had (might still have) the flashing warning sign a couple of roads before the bridge.

I’ve also been curious what the most common reason for whacking into that bridge is;
1. Not noticing the bridge’s height restriction or 
2. Not knowing the height of the van that they’re driving, so they think “oh, I’ll make it”


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2020)

The uber humangous "LOW BRIDGE" banner they hung on the bridge a few years ago does not seem to have had much effect either.


----------



## Ryan2468 (Nov 12, 2020)

Often times those flashing warning signs are going for no reason too, maybe the sensor's broken.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Regarding the naming of Tulse Hill, which Buzz have been discussing, I note that there is a documentary on the BBC about Walter Tull - first black officer in the army, died at the Somme, who prior to the 1914-18 war a professional footballer with Clapton, Tottenham Hostspur and Northampton Town. Info encapsulated here on Wikipeadia Walter Tull - Wikipedia

Don't know if anyone suggested it - but (with permission of the Apostrophe Ptrotection Society) it would be possible rename Tulse Hill to commemorate an altogether different type of achievement
Tull's Hill or perhaps for clarity Walter Tull's Hill.

The only drawback I can see is that Walter Tull was clearly a north London chap. Of course the council electoral ward could be named whatever they want already - possibly Holmewood Ward, in view of the bougoise nature of Lameth Council.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 24, 2020)

Tulse Hill? It's not the hill I'd choose to die on


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

Railway news


----------



## nick (Nov 26, 2020)

that'll do


----------



## Smick (Dec 9, 2020)

I saw a large scale police speed check on Tulse Hill (the road) this evening. Long overdue, if you ask me. 

There were two police dressed in their dark uniforms with a speed camera, standing behind the Craignair Road bus shelter. Then down near the Brockwell Park entrance, there was a police minibus, maybe 5 or 6 peelers in hi-viz, presumably to pull over those who have been speeding further up the road.

They didn't look like traffic cops, who I believe have white covers to the top of their police hat.


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 11, 2020)

I got an email from TFL today about the new ULEZ. South circular is the outer edge, so it puts Tulse Hill right on the border.

Any thoughts on what it means for local residents? My worry would be a lot more drivers competing for the unrestricted parking spaces near Tulse Hill/Streatham Hill and a lot more traffic pushed onto the SC itself (like the LTNs are already doing, but 10x worse).


----------



## Smick (Dec 12, 2020)

Cat Fan said:


> I got an email from TFL today about the new ULEZ. South circular is the outer edge, so it puts Tulse Hill right on the border.
> 
> Any thoughts on what it means for local residents? My worry would be a lot more drivers competing for the unrestricted parking spaces near Tulse Hill/Streatham Hill and a lot more traffic pushed onto the SC itself (like the LTNs are already doing, but 10x worse).



The residents have finally woken up to the issues caused when one area’s parking is controlled by permit and a neighbouring one isn’t. I’d expect to see the rest of the Tulse Hill / Streatham Hill borders as CPZ by then.


----------



## nick (Dec 12, 2020)

Yep Lanercost is lobbying Lambeth for a third vote as loads of people realise they shouldn't have voted for free parking before as they / we have discovered it is now hard to park outside the house of a weekday


----------



## Smick (Dec 12, 2020)

The people who have it worst are on Hillside Road between the Church and Hillside Passage. If they can’t get a space, the LTN traps them in, they have to go and find somewhere else to park via the A23.


----------



## nick (Dec 12, 2020)

Smick said:


> The people who have it worst are on Hillside Road between the Church and Hillside Passage. If they can’t get a space, the LTN traps them in, they have to go and find somewhere else to park via the A23.


Yes - though their predicament would be eased if the collection of rusting "project" cars parked at the bottom of hillside road were removed.

Do I win a prize for the most Hyper-local post ever?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2020)

nick said:


> Yep Lanercost is lobbying Lambeth for a third vote as loads of people realise they shouldn't have voted for free parking before as they / we have discovered it is now hard to park outside the house of a weekday



Oh Rly? Have they thought about getting Palace Road and Leigham Vale on board?


----------



## Smick (Dec 12, 2020)

nick said:


> Yes - though their predicament would be eased if the collection of rusting "project" cars parked at the bottom of hillside road were removed.
> 
> Do I win a prize for the most Hyper-local post ever?


Not really. Because to drive from where Hillside meets Barcombe Avenue to that house on the corner of Palace Road and Hillside, you have to drive to the A23, then along Christchurch to Hillside Road.


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 12, 2020)

nick said:


> Yes - though their predicament would be eased if the collection of rusting "project" cars parked at the bottom of hillside road were removed.
> 
> Do I win a prize for the most Hyper-local post ever?


Maybe if they had to pay £300 a year for a resident's permit for each one that would act as a gentle encouragement to sell/get rid. I may be one of the guilty ones who should have voted for the CPZ and didn't.


----------



## nick (Dec 13, 2020)

Smick said:


> Not really. Because to drive from where Hillside meets Barcombe Avenue to that house on the corner of Palace Road and Hillside, you have to drive to the A23, then along Christchurch to Hillside Road.



Good point well made.
I was thinking of the places on the other side of the barrier


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2020)

nick said:


> Good point well made.
> I was thinking of the places on the other side of the barrier


Most of that guy's scrap cars are in his driveways and those which are on the road are no big deal. Especially as they are there legally. 

What concerns me most about him is that he has 2 Porsche 928s which he is leaving to rot. I lusted after those when I was a kid.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2020)

Coming to Tulse Hill










						Lambeth gives green light to multi-floor, 45 apartment housing development in Tulse Hill – updated
					

Housing providers Optivo and Henley Construct are working together to deliver 45 apartments directly opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel. The 0.36-acre site on the corner of Norwood Road and Thurlow Park…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Ryan2468 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nicely matches the equally generic flats across the road that they're building across the road. Not sure I'd want to live on the South Circular if I had that kind of money but I suppose investors don't really care.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2020)

So who wants a big Christmas tree? The Railway has two big trees that they need to get rid of because they've been forced to close. Call them on 02086744101


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 16, 2020)

I can't see them easily shifting those 45 densely packed flats in the post-covid economy.

That said, hopefully the new development will encourage a bit of regeneration for that stretch of Norwood road/ S circular. Tulse Hill Hotel and Siyam Niyom aside it is a bit run down and feels hostile to pedestrians.


----------



## Smick (Dec 16, 2020)

Cat Fan said:


> I can't see them easily shifting those 45 densely packed flats in the post-covid economy.
> 
> That said, hopefully the new development will encourage a bit of regeneration for that stretch of Norwood road/ S circular. Tulse Hill Hotel and Siyam Niyom aside it is a bit run down and feels hostile to pedestrians.


We had been told that the gyratory was going to be reworked, leading to a more pedestrian friendly environment. I think it was no longer to be one way, and the bit between Thurlow Park and Christchurch Roads would be pedestrian and cycle prioritised, similar to how they did the stretch in front of the station in Herne Hill. Norwood Road/Tulse Hill Gyratory TFL Project

I can't find any update as to whether they managed to do anything or if they spent the £5m. The whole area is awful when it comes to the roads.

I don't think that 45 flats are going to do much for the local economy, 45 flats are 10 houses on Palace Road. They will probably bring 90 additional adults. And I bet the people who buy or rent these things will see themselves as more Herne Hill or Dulwich than Tulse Hill.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2020)

It's on hold


			Tulse Hill gyratory system | Norwood Forum
		

The project doesn't appear on TfL's junction improvements map:


			http://content.tfl.gov.uk/safer-junctions-2019.png
		

With TfL's finances so tight, I don't see the gyratory remodelling happening any time soon, which is a real shame.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 16, 2020)

Cat Fan said:


> I can't see them easily shifting those 45 densely packed flats in the post-covid economy.
> 
> That said, hopefully the new development will encourage a bit of regeneration for that stretch of Norwood road/ S circular. Tulse Hill Hotel and Siyam Niyom aside it is a bit run down and feels hostile to pedestrians.



Oh, i dunno. Im sure if they market them in Singapore, Malaysia and China as an investment opportunity, there may be no shortage of takers. You only have to look at the thousands and thousands of flats getting chucked up in Nine Elms to see that there must be money to be made somewhere along the line.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 16, 2020)

Crispy said:


> It's on hold
> 
> 
> Tulse Hill gyratory system | Norwood Forum
> ...


If that's not an area that desperately needs addressing then I dunno where is


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm surprised it's taken that long for something to happen to that cluster of properties. I've been here 20 years and the commercial unit has been empty half of the time, with various businesses trying their luck and lasting a few months throughout. And there is a fair amount of unused land behind the properties, which I would imagine has far more value than whatever the landlord is getting in rent...

Presumably the new apartment blocks will extend to it?



Disgraceful lack of affordable housing, as per the depressing norm... Still, I will be happy to see the back of that eyesore. I am sure hotel guests paying &150+ a night will not miss the present view either


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2020)

They're not building all the way up to the North edge of the site; a "communal garden" fills the gap:




Planning ref: 19/03669/FUL





						19/03669/FUL     |              Demolition of existing buildings and erection of a part 1, part 4, part 5, part 6 and part 7 storeys building including basement level to provide 45 residential units (Use Class C3) with landscaping, amenity areas, access, disabled parking, cycle parking and refuse and recycling stores (Revised Plans Received).  REASON FOR RE-CONSULTATION: To notify that this application is a DEPARTURE APPLICATION: The proposed development is a departure from Policy ED2 and Policy H9 of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).                   |                                                                      339 Norwood Road And 3 Thurlow Park Road London
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2020)

Ah that’s good news from the local residents’ perspective. Even if we don’t get to see the garden from the street, I’d much rather have the empty space above and the daylight.

ETA: actually, on examining the plan on a bigger screen I have just realised that they must be using a large amount of that back land. The existing house immediately adjacent to Norwood Road sits well within the 'block B' footprint in that plan, so I reckon the entire block A will be on currently empty land.

Not certain though, the plan makes the stretch of road between the corner and the first property down the road look larger than it looks in real life. Also, my brain is shit at processing architectural plans for some reason


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 16, 2020)

T & P said:


> I'm surprised it's taken that long for something to happen to that cluster of properties. I've been here 20 years and the commercial unit has been empty half of the time, with various businesses trying their luck and lasting a few months throughout. And there is a fair amount of unused land behind the properties, which I would imagine has far more value than whatever the landlord is getting in rent...
> 
> Presumably the new apartment blocks will extend to it?
> 
> Disgraceful lack of affordable housing, as per the depressing norm... Still, I will be happy to see the back of that eyesore. I am sure hotel guests paying &150+ a night will not miss the present view either


It's worth a look at the application - here: 19/03669/FUL     |              Demolition of existing buildings and erection of a part 1, part 4, part 5, part 6 and part 7 storeys building including basement level to provide 45 residential units (Use Class C3) with landscaping, amenity areas, access, disabled parking, cycle parking and refuse and recycling stores (Revised Plans Received).  REASON FOR RE-CONSULTATION: To notify that this application is a DEPARTURE APPLICATION: The proposed development is a departure from Policy ED2 and Policy H9 of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).                   |                                                                      339 Norwood Road And 3 Thurlow Park Road London

It includes 12 social housing units and another 5 under shared ownership.

I'm quite surprised that Lambeth allowed the building line to be brought out so far on such a major junction though.

Plus the CGI visuals are awful. The one posted in the Buzz article presents the whole development as though it is going on the site of 339 Norwood Road, where in fact 3 Thurlow Park Rd is coming down too. This means it is twice as wide as it is depicted. Schoolboy error by the visualisers.


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 16, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> If that's not an area that desperately needs addressing then I dunno where is


Indeed, people have literally died because of the poor pedestrian experience but because of TFL budget cuts it seems to have been mothballed. It's crying out for the Elephant and Castle treatment, I would be terrified to use it as a cyclist for one thing.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 16, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> Plus the CGI visuals are awful. The one posted in the Buzz article presents the whole development as though it is going on the site of 339 Norwood Road, where in fact 3 Thurlow Park Rd is coming down too. This means it is twice as wide as it is depicted. Schoolboy error by the visualisers.



Well spotted! If that image was used as part of the planning application you could argue that permission was given on the basis of misleading information.


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2020)

There is certainly some interesting perspective going on in that rendition, more so if you compare it with the actual footprint of the site... The housing units must be rather narrow, if they plan to fit so many in there...


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 16, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Well spotted! If that image was used as part of the planning application you could argue that permission was given on the basis of misleading information.


I’d like to hope that the Planning Committee members all have the ability to read drawings and that this wouldn’t have been material to their decision making - but there’s a chance it might have influenced the public consultation. I haven’t had time to check.

Reminds me of one of my old lecturers - 25+ years ago. A former chief modelmaker at Arup, he freely admitted that they would get the most insensitive Brutalist schemes a leg-up by modelling them beautifully in rare timbers alongside their immediate neighbours so they looked to better fit in with their surroundings.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> I’d like to hope that the Planning Committee members all have the ability to read drawings



Maybe you've never attended a planning committee meeting...


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 17, 2020)

I received a letter today addressed to "the resident" asking for a donation to the Lambeth Youth Opportunities fund.

1) It feels a bit sad that Lambeth is so underfunded they have to ask for private donations to prop up youth services
2) it's partnered with a charity/limited company. Who are the directors, and why did the council select them?
3) I didn't opt in to be sent marketing and solicited for donations. Feels like a GDPR breach to me!

Plenty to grumble about


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2020)

Cat Fan said:


> I received a letter today addressed to "the resident" asking for a donation to the Lambeth Youth Opportunities fund.
> 
> 1) It feels a bit sad that Lambeth is so underfunded they have to ask for private donations to prop up youth services
> 2) it's partnered with a charity/limited company. Who are the directors, and why did the council select them?
> ...


I got one of those. No name on the envelope, just an adress, so I don't think there's any selection going on


----------



## nick (Dec 17, 2020)

Me too
Should you be interested, here is the web site Lambeth Youth Opportunities Fund  It is almost invisible to google, which must take some going.

It works under the auspices of London Community foundation.  
Details on that can be found on companies house here ., including names of directors etc
From a quick glance at the 2019 accounts, underlying Income is in the £10m range, with an additional £9m in 2018 raised for Grenfell. NEt assets around £25m


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 17, 2020)

LCF is a well established grant maker - part of the UK Community Foundation network


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 18, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> I’d like to hope that the Planning Committee members all have the ability to read drawings and that this wouldn’t have been material to their decision making - but there’s a chance it might have influenced the public consultation. I haven’t had time to check.
> 
> Reminds me of one of my old lecturers - 25+ years ago. A former chief modelmaker at Arup, he freely admitted that they would get the most insensitive Brutalist schemes a leg-up by modelling them beautifully in rare timbers alongside their immediate neighbours so they looked to better fit in with their surroundings.



It was interesting that Planning Committee member Cllr Ben Kind ranted on about the inappropriateness of the max 6-storey, tiered Thurlow Park Rd development, which will be built in a "basin", but was wholly in favour of the Roman Rise development at the top of Central Hill, a 7 storey block that will overlook just about everywhere thereabouts. One might almost think that the Cllr is a NIMBY.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 19, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> It was interesting that Planning Committee member Cllr Ben Kind ranted on about the inappropriateness of the max 6-storey, tiered Thurlow Park Rd development, which will be built in a "basin", but was wholly in favour of the Roman Rise development at the top of Central Hill, a 7 storey block that will overlook just about everywhere thereabouts. One might almost think that the Cllr is a NIMBY.


One assumes he's against the Cressingham development then as he lives across the road?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2020)

nagapie said:


> One assumes he's against the Cressingham development then as he lives across the road?



I wouldn't know, as he doesn't reply to my e-mails.
The "Trinity Rise" development was totally supported by all three ward cllrs on the 10th Dec, when Tulse Hill Labour had a vote on whether or not to support regeneration.  They did a joint e-mail to members of Tulse Hill Labour which was full of falsehoods. I may have supplied a detailed point by point rebuttal to members.  What Kind's ACTUAL opinion is, no-one will ever know, as he's a Party man who'll do as whipped. Sadly for Ben, Marcia & Mary, THLP voted FOR the motion.


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 20, 2020)

One small Christmas gift from TFL for Tulse Hillers/Herne Hillers - Thameslink is now on the tube map (on a 12 month trial basis)

I expect estate agents will soon be thrilling about the "new" "pink and white line"


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 20, 2020)

Cat Fan said:


> One small Christmas gift from TFL for Tulse Hillers/Herne Hillers - Thameslink is now on the tube map (on a 12 month trial basis)
> 
> I expect estate agents will soon be thrilling about the "new" "pink and white line"



?? What does that mean in practical terms?  Is it just a drawing or is there some benefits?


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 20, 2020)

I guess it might help people with their journey, as it does offer an alternative to the tube which people might not know about. For instance I moved from Brixton to streatham last year and assumed I'd be getting to bus to Brixton tube for most of my journeys. I've actually done that once, after discovering the joys of Thames link. And especially now, it's much nicer to travel on than the tube. 😊


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 20, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> ?? What does that mean in practical terms?  Is it just a drawing or is there some benefits?


It's just a drawing but it might mean a lot more tourists/visitors will use Thameslink next year, and who knows might even encourage more local investment and increase footfall.

I believe it's the first time a non TFL managed line is on the tube map. For me it would make sense if the London bit of Thameslink did go under TFL management but that's a topic for another time.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 20, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> the joys of Thames link.



I'm not sure Thameslink has ever been described that way.  😂


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 20, 2020)

I used Thameslink for years. Now I get the other lot in to London Bridge (or was!). It's so much nicer. Seat every time.

Thameslink is just a fight I can't have anymore during rush hour.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 20, 2020)

Since I don't use it for work and the trains have been upgraded, it is actually a joy to me!


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 20, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> With apologies for the slightly misleading earlier description, it would be more accurate to say that the street light is _outside_ *393* Norwood Road.
> 
> It would be good if it was repaired before, rather than after, someone has been knocked down by the traffic there.



It is good to see that this has now been repaired.


----------



## nick (Dec 30, 2020)

So sadly, but inevitably, having been postponed a couple of times, the railway fundraiser for 15 jan weekend has now been cancelled 
Claim refunds or donate the price to their crowdfunded


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2020)

nick said:


> So sadly, but inevitably, having been postponed a couple of times, the railway fundraiser for 15 jan weekend has now been cancelled
> Claim refunds or donate the price to their crowdfunded


I can't imagine any kind of live music happening before late March at the very earliest.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 13, 2021)

Does anyone know what is happening with  248 Harpenden road. I think it's called Harpenden House. It's the old probation house. I've seen lots of kitchens and bathrooms being delivered and a builder said they were being converted to flats but I'm unable to find any plans or change of use. 
I'm moving close to it hence my interest.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2021)

oldandjaded said:


> Does anyone know what is happening with  248 Harpenden road. I think it's called Harpenden House. It's the old probation house. I've seen lots of kitchens and bathrooms being delivered and a builder said they were being converted to flats but I'm unable to find any plans or change of use.
> I'm moving close to it hence my interest.


There's a change of use application with very thin documentation. Ref 20/03791/P3O
It's just a request for confirmation that this is ok under Permitted Development.
A bunch of 1 bed rabbit hutches as far as I can tell


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2021)

Shooting on the Palace Estate last night. I bloody heard it. No dead thankfully.  Female shot in cheek (face not arse)

"It is believed a group of up to six suspects had approached a residential property and fired at the address. They then fled in a getaway vehicle and in the process hit another stationary vehicle at the scene.
We have carefully assessed this incident and additional intelligence we hold. At this stage we believe this incident to be gang-related"

Colin Wingrove, Chief Superintendent, BCU Commander – Central South

There was no sirens or commotion.

2 shots, a brief scream and silence. I even went out to look.

Told myself it was fireworks.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 16, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Shooting on the Palace Estate last night. I bloody heard it. No dead thankfully.  Female shot in cheek (face not arse)
> 
> "It is believed a group of up to six suspects had approached a residential property and fired at the address. They then fled in a getaway vehicle and in the process hit another stationary vehicle at the scene.
> We have carefully assessed this incident and additional intelligence we hold. At this stage we believe this incident to be gang-related"
> ...





> _"A 50-year-old woman sustained minor facial injuries believed to be from a shotgun pellet. London Ambulance Service attended but the woman did not require hospital treatment._



I suspect that much like this incident, we will not hear very much about it again.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2021)

There was an 'incident' here a few days before which I am suspecting this was some kind of retaliation.

That also involved a car crash, and a bloke chasing a car, with a baseball bat along Christchurch road, as it rolled along with smoke coming out.....

Never a dull moment


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> I suspect that much like this incident, we will not hear very much about it again.


What efforts have you made to find out out more?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 17, 2021)

There seems to have been radio silence on social media from both Streatham Hill ward police and Palace Road TRA about recent incidents in the area. 

Not sure if what has gone out to people on Neighbourhood Watch etc. in briefings saying "we believe this to be gang related" provides much community reassurance given the unfortunate history elsewhere in SW2 of passers-by or misidentified neighbours becoming inadvertent victims of "gang-related" violence.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 17, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> I suspect that much like this incident, we will not hear very much about it again.






editor said:


> What efforts have you made to find out out more?




I have been reading *Brixton Buzz* regularly - it _"is Brixton’s biggest and most comprehensive news , features and listings site."_


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 17, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> With apologies for the slightly misleading earlier description, it would be more accurate to say that the street light is _outside_ *393* Norwood Road.
> 
> It would be good if it was repaired before, rather than after, someone has been knocked down by the traffic there.






GarveyLives said:


> It is good to see that this has now been repaired.




... but concerning to see that there had been an accident earlier this evening immediately opposite at the junction with Palace Road.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> I have been reading *Brixton Buzz* regularly - it _"is Brixton’s biggest and most comprehensive news , features and listings site."_


Yes, I believe that claim is correct. It's also entirely run by unpaid volunteers - just like this site. 

Or do you somehow expect local blogs to cover every single story happening in and around Brixton? And if you're disappointed by certain issues not being represented, why don't you research the story and write it yourself?


----------



## nick (Jan 19, 2021)

Letter through door about Tulse Hill LTN (the North east bit between A205 and Brixton Hill )

ETO comes into effect 18 Jan

They will now start enforcement.

I thought that they were already doing so, but perhaps not. Suspect that people may have started to realise that it was not yet in effect as I see cars going though the barriers more often that I would expect if doing so came with a £100 price of entry


----------



## Smick (Jan 19, 2021)

Celeb spotting in Tulse Hill:

Peter Crouch is filming something at the top of Palace Road.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jan 21, 2021)

Smick said:


> Celeb spotting in Tulse Hill:
> 
> Peter Crouch is filming something at the top of Palace Road.


Interesting stuff. What could it be about?


----------



## Petcha (Jan 21, 2021)

He used to play for Dulwich hamlets i think. Maybe related?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 21, 2021)

Smick said:


> Celeb spotting in Tulse Hill:
> 
> Peter Crouch is filming something at the top of Palace Road.



which end is the top?  The Tulse Hill end I'm guessing since this isn't the Streatham forum right?


----------



## Smick (Jan 22, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> which end is the top?  The Tulse Hill end I'm guessing since this isn't the Streatham forum right?


Near to Hillside Road. Which is bang in the middle. But also the highest point!


----------



## Smick (Jan 22, 2021)

Cat Fan said:


> Interesting stuff. What could it be about?


I just said to myself “look at the height of that boy” as I drove towards him, “look at the tan on him “ as I got closer, and “that’s Peter Crouch” as I went past.
I’ve seen stuff filmed up there before. There’s a house that seems to get used.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 22, 2021)

Smick said:


> Near to Hillside Road. Which is bang in the middle. But also the highest point!



It definitely goes uphill after Hillside Road - not as much as before it but still up as you go past Streatham Wells - I know this from "running" up the bloody road. 

Also the top of any road cannot be in the middle of the road in my opinion. 

Lastly, I have no idea why I am being so pedantic about all of this.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2021)

London, UK Flood Map: Elevation Map, Sea Level Rise Map
					

London, UK Flood Map shows the map of the area which could get flooded if the water level rises to a particular elevation. Sea level rise map. Bathymetric map, ocean depth. Effect of Global Warming and Climate Change.




					www.floodmap.net
				



The high point of Palace Road is half way between Hillside and the nature gardens at 64m above sea level

The true "top" of Streatham Hill is a 68m ridge just a bit West of Hillside Road and spanning over the railway to Leigham Court Road


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2021)

Well I knew this from my heart rate when running up there.     There's always a dip once I get past Streatham Wells primary.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jan 24, 2021)

Crispy said:


> London, UK Flood Map: Elevation Map, Sea Level Rise Map
> 
> 
> London, UK Flood Map shows the map of the area which could get flooded if the water level rises to a particular elevation. Sea level rise map. Bathymetric map, ocean depth. Effect of Global Warming and Climate Change.
> ...


Now we know where to run to if there is ever a biblical level flood


----------



## Smick (Jan 24, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> Well I knew this from my heart rate when running up there.     There's always a dip once I get past Streatham Wells primary.


Yep, I've been there. Running up the hill, you begin to get relief just after the nursery. Then it's downhill all the way to Oval!


----------



## Smick (Jan 25, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> Well I knew this from my heart rate when running up there.     There's always a dip once I get past Streatham Wells primary.


I have just been out for my run and it is definitely much more icy from Streatham Wells to Christ Church than it is further down Palace Road (where down means between Hillside and Norwood Roads, to keep things right for you). I think the extra elevation brings a corresponding drop in temperature!


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2021)

Cat Fan said:


> Now we know where to run to if there is ever a biblical level flood


It'd take longer, but for extra intense biblical level floods I'd run further, through West Norwood and up Knight's Hill to the junction with Streatham Common North, where the covered water reservoir is. That's pretty high.


----------



## Smick (Jan 28, 2021)

Tulse Hill is closed just after the Tesco garage. There's a red Zafira outside Cressingham Gardens from which the roof has been entirely removed. It doesn't look too bad otherwise. 

Lots of traffic is diverting into Hillworth and Claverdale. Presumably there will be a lot of LTN fines issued.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jan 30, 2021)

Smick said:


> Tulse Hill is closed just after the Tesco garage. There's a red Zafira outside Cressingham Gardens from which the roof has been entirely removed. It doesn't look too bad otherwise.
> 
> Lots of traffic is diverting into Hillworth and Claverdale. Presumably there will be a lot of LTN fines issued.


Talking about LTN, I saw a Lambeth marked CCTV van yesterday parked on Hillside. Cameras down perhaps so they had to call in the cavalry?


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 31, 2021)

I know it's not TH but fuck me that cat is good.  I think the same artist has done some work on the back of my new house (in Th) that I'm moving to. Does anyone know who it is?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 31, 2021)

oldandjaded said:


> View attachment 252126
> I know it's not TH but fuck me that cat is good.  I think the same artist has done some work on the back of my new house (in Th) that I'm moving to. Does anyone know who it is?



Vibes. He’s done a fair bit locally. Nice guy - I had a brief chat to him while he was working on it.


----------



## Smick (Jan 31, 2021)

oldandjaded said:


> View attachment 252126
> I know it's not TH but fuck me that cat is good.  I think the same artist has done some work on the back of my new house (in Th) that I'm moving to. Does anyone know who it is?



Check this out









						Cat & Mouse — VIBES
					

London-born artist Will Vibes is recognised as one of the most versatile muralists working in the capital today, having painted walls, privately, commercially, legally and illegally, for two decades.




					willvibes.com


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 31, 2021)

looks like hes decorated the back of my new house as well. 😂


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2021)

*Posts moved here 








						Brixton and Lambeth crime news and updates
					

I think it might make sense to post up crime news and updates in this one thread rather than have them scattered across the other threads which are generally for more day-to-day chat. I'll move other relevant  posts into this thread when I see them.   Good work by the cops here it seems:    The...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## TulseBoy (Feb 18, 2021)

Does ANYONE know how you can contact the person doing these cool murals and the legality of it? Presumably you just need to have permission from the building owner but I have no idea. I'd love to have one of these instead of "I love eggs" at the end of our street.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 18, 2021)

TulseBoy said:


> Does ANYONE know how you can contact the person doing these cool murals and the legality of it? Presumably you just need to have permission from the building owner but I have no idea. I'd love to have one of these instead of "I love eggs" at the end of our street.



....those eggs and beans ones are everywhere 👁


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 18, 2021)

I love the eggs ones - they're all over London and the kids love to spot them as we travel around.  We can't go anywhere without it being punctuated with cries of "EGGS!"


----------



## TulseBoy (Feb 18, 2021)

Some of the eggs ones are alright for sure, where the artist has spent more than 10 seconds. The one on our road just says "I ❤ eggs", very poorly done... it was actually posted in this thread not too long ago! If someone loves eggs that much, great! But spend time to show your appreciation of them with some real art


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 18, 2021)

As you enter Clapham from Brixton, opposite the Coach and Horses pub, he/she has done some eggs on the wall with a Bowie style lightning bolt through them. 

But yeah, 'Eggs' is everywhere. I heard a rumour the artist behind it is a QANON type based in Margate. Could be Chinese whispers mind.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 18, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I heard a rumour the artist behind it is a QANON type based in Margate. Could be Chinese whispers mind.



oh that would be very disappointing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 18, 2021)

oldandjaded said:


> View attachment 252247looks like hes decorated the back of my new house as well. 😂



this is in Tulse Hill?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 18, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> oh that would be very disappointing.



Like i said, absolutely no proof of that, simply what someone suggested to me once in a pub. 

I found this article, and he sounds like a good egg 









						I AM THE EGGMAN : EGG, EGG 'n' EGGY - Graffiti — 'cene Magazine
					

Have you seen the happy egg graffiti appearing all over the county? Well, we have and we managed to track down the artist behind them. In an anonymous conversation we asked what eggs-actly it was all about.




					cenemagazine.co.uk


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 20, 2021)

TulseBoy said:


> Does ANYONE know how you can contact the person doing these cool murals and the legality of it? Presumably you just need to have permission from the building owner but I have no idea. I'd love to have one of these instead of "I love eggs" at the end of our street.


I tried to email mr Vibes but I haven't a response yet. After 3 weeks I guess hes not interested. His emails are on the website.


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 20, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> this is in Tulse Hill?


Yup. If I could figure out how to send a PM I'll let you know where it is.😂


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 20, 2021)

oldandjaded said:


> Yup. If I could figure out how to send a PM I'll let you know where it is.😂



Top right hand corner/little envelope icon/new conversation.

I've just sent you a PM to get it going.  You should have an alert!

I wonder how I've missed it - between walking the dog and running I wonder what street I haven't been down?


----------



## Cat Fan (Feb 20, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Like i said, absolutely no proof of that, simply what someone suggested to me once in a pub.
> 
> I found this article, and he sounds like a good egg
> 
> ...


I don't hate the eggs, but I do feel like some of his work is a bit rushed and doesn't add a whole lot of character to the neighbourhood.


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 24, 2021)

While on the subject of art, why does TH get an advert for Sainsburys under the bridge while other neighbouring boroughs get nice painted  railway bridge signs?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 24, 2021)

oldandjaded said:


> While on the subject of art, why does TH get an advert for Sainsburys under the bridge while other neighbouring boroughs get nice painted  railway bridge signs?



Not enough council tax receipts.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 4, 2021)

oldandjaded said:


> While on the subject of art, why does TH get an advert for Sainsburys under the bridge while other neighbouring boroughs get nice painted  railway bridge signs?


According to someone on Twitter, the adverts make money for network rail who own the bridge, whereas that orange mural thing on the other side (which could do with a clean) apparently has some sort of significance/link to West Norwood Cemetery. Painting the bridge is supposedly expensive because of having to close the road, but the local BID are interested in doing something.


----------



## Ryan2468 (Mar 4, 2021)

Some sort of keto coffee shop coming to Tulse Hill supposedly.


----------



## nick (Mar 4, 2021)

Sad (but unsurprising that BOB is no more) 

wtf is a Keto coffee shop?  (twiter says it is coffee with butter in it. Why in the name of all things holy, would anyone do that?)


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2021)

Keto as in ketogenic diet maybe?  Lots of high protein/low carb food?

That butter in coffee thing is quite a craze but surely they can't be selling only that?

eta I feel bad for Bobs Wines.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2021)

Putting this here was it's pretty much a Railway Tavern band!









						South London band Wu-Lu release killer single South (ft. Lex Amor)
					

Brixton Buzz is giving a big shout out for this massive new tune from south London combo Wu-Lu, soundtracking an attack on gentrification, fading relationships and a scream for change.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Cat Fan (Mar 5, 2021)

Ryan2468 said:


> Some sort of keto coffee shop coming to Tulse Hill supposedly.



As a person who likes independent coffee shops I'm happy about this. But why keto, this is Tulse Hill not Canary Wharf?

Sad for BOB, I visited a number of times and they had some great wines, but it was always going to be a struggle when the pandemic hit.

Would be nice to see another craft beer place move in at some point.


----------



## Cat Fan (Mar 5, 2021)

nick said:


> Sad (but unsurprising that BOB is no more)
> 
> wtf is a Keto coffee shop?  (twiter says it is coffee with butter in it. Why in the name of all things holy, would anyone do that?)


It's an abomination, but some people swear by it. For me it falls into the same category as the "only beef" fad diet.


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2021)

Cat Fan said:


> As a person who likes independent coffee shops I'm happy about this. But why keto, this is Tulse Hill not Canary Wharf?
> 
> Sad for BOB, I visited a number of times and they had some great wines, but it was always going to be a struggle when the pandemic hit.
> 
> Would be nice to see another craft beer place move in at some point.


I always enjoy the idea of craft beers but when you come away with four small cans and you’ve paid £12, it’s not the sort of thing you repeat very often.


----------



## Cat Fan (Mar 5, 2021)

Smick said:


> I always enjoy the idea of craft beers but when you come away with four small cans and you’ve paid £12, it’s not the sort of thing you repeat very often.


Exactly. But it was nice for a treat or special occasion. And they sold from local breweries like Canopy and Gipsy Hill.

I found the butter coffee website for anyone curious. Open from 7am supposedly for those early risers.









						BUTTER UP Coffee
					

BUTTER UP Coffee is a Specialty Coffee Shop and pantry serving fresh pastries and bakery items 7 days a week. We serve Keto, Gluten Free and Vegan options. We also serve a selection of fine natural wines and local craft beers. Based in Tulse Hill, West Norwood, London.




					www.butterupcoffee.com


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2021)

I saw a Butter Up branded car parked outside my house on Tuesday and it was advertising tattoo care products.

Might they be doing that instead of coffee? Or else maybe they’re one of these businesses doing several wildly different things like Doctor Fish.









						BUTTER UP Tattoo Care - Love Your Ink - Natural, Organic, Vegan,
					

Give your tattoos the love they deserve with our rich, creamy tattoo butter. Use on fresh ink to aid the healing process, and forever after for vibrant colour and sharp definition. Organic, Natural and 100% Vegan with no Toxins Allergens or Irritants




					www.butterup.co
				






> Exactly. But it was nice for a treat or special occasion. And they sold from local breweries like Canopy and Gipsy Hill.



It definitely is. Maybe on payday or for a birthday.


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2021)

Admittedly I haven’t been able to read them in full as each time I have been on my bike and not stationary long enough, so apologies if it’s stated clearly and I just haven’t spotted it.

But regarding those council Covid notices that have recently appeared attached to lampposts, am I right to think they’re saying we’re all to get a free test kit within ten days? Because I’m sure they’ve been up for longer than ten days, and we’ve got zilch through our letterbox...


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Admittedly I haven’t been able to read them in full as each time I have been on my bike and not stationary long enough, so apologies if it’s stated clearly and I just haven’t spotted it.
> 
> But regarding those council Covid notices that have recently appeared attached to lampposts, am I right to think they’re saying we’re all to get a free test kit within ten days? Because I’m sure they’ve been up for longer than ten days, and we’ve got zilch through our letterbox...


Where are the notices? There are some still up in West Norwood/streatham from when Lambeth were surge testing for the SA variant. Kits were delivered and collected by volunteers and Lambeth staff  I imagine unless there is a new variant and need surge testing, they are just old ones? In fact I'm going to email the council now to suggest they take the old signs down


----------



## T & P (Mar 18, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Where are the notices? There are some still up in West Norwood/streatham from when Lambeth were surge testing for the SA variant. Kits were delivered and collected by volunteers and Lambeth staff  I imagine unless there is a new variant and need surge testing, they are just old ones? In fact I'm going to email the council now to suggest they take the old signs down


There was one last week on one of the lampposts on the junction between the A205 and Norwood Rd. I think near what used to be the Ford dealership.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 24, 2021)

Just had the cops at my door....ffs...reeks of weed here....

Palace Estate


----------



## Cat Fan (Apr 5, 2021)

The bullet coffee place is looking closer to completion. They now have a sign outside advertising coffee and pastry.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 11, 2021)

I checked The Railway pint prices on the app out of interest ahead of reopening tomorrow. Not too pleased to see my pints of choice (Budvar and Star) have gone up by 45p and the cheapest pint of lager (Becks) will be £5.10. Ill be avoiding the place if i can unless there is live music on to justify those prices.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 11, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I checked The Railway pint prices on the app out of interest ahead of reopening tomorrow. Not too pleased to see my pints of choice (Budvar and Star) have gone up by 45p and the cheapest pint of lager (Becks) will be £5.10. Ill be avoiding the place if i can unless there is live music on to justify those prices.



Reckon that's going to be happening all over, sadly.


----------



## Cat Fan (Apr 12, 2021)

I feel like they need to recoup some of the money they have lost from lockdown and they're also open in the garden only so it seems fair to me that prices will go up.

Did anyone know what happened to the White Hart reopening, is that all cancelled now due to Covid?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Reckon that's going to be happening all over, sadly.


A lot of pubs have had to fork out out on new tills, outside heating/seating etc and increased staff for table service so price rises have been inevitable, sadly.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 12, 2021)

Everyone should get a test ASAP :/


----------



## Cat Fan (Apr 17, 2021)

I see that the anti LTN brigade have vandalised the hillside road LTN entrance and put up their own "no to LTNs" signs on it


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 17, 2021)

It’s some sort of victory for the common people according to the One Lambeth Facebook group today...


----------



## nick (Apr 17, 2021)

Cat Fan said:


> I see that the anti LTN brigade have vandalised the hillside road LTN entrance and put up their own "no to LTNs" signs on it


The wittery with these people is very fucked.

By all means disagree, write letters, vote and even go on a march if the mood takes you. But the vandalism helps no one


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 17, 2021)

Cat Fan said:


> I see that the anti LTN brigade have vandalised the hillside road LTN entrance and put up their own "no to LTNs" signs on it


I saw a few cars speeding through it yesterday - as if that makes it 'not count'


----------



## Tulster218 (Apr 17, 2021)

nick said:


> The wittery with these people is very fucked.
> 
> By all means disagree, write letters, vote and even go on a march if the mood takes you. But the vandalism helps no one


No. Anarchy is our friend. Take a lesson from Extinction Rebelion and Black Lives Matter. Civil disobediance works. Let's slash some tyres and break some windscreens.

(Actually don't do that - obviously - but you can see where I'm coming from)


----------



## Cat Fan (Apr 19, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> I saw a few cars speeding through it yesterday - as if that makes it 'not count'


My two favourite examples so far:

moped driver getting off and walking his bike through on the pavement to dodge the camera
man driving through the roundabout and LTN barrier to do a U turn, then driving back 😁. Wonder if he was fined twice for that?


----------



## oldandjaded (Apr 20, 2021)

I did u turn in eltham.  It costs £85 for the privilege.


----------



## oldandjaded (May 1, 2021)

Anyone know what they are filming at the electric cafe?


----------



## colacubes (May 1, 2021)

oldandjaded said:


> Anyone know what they are filming at the electric cafe?


New series of Jerk. It’s a BBC 3 comedy.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2021)

Crowdfunder launched Crowdfunder launched for ‘Trial Shift’ comedy based around the Railway pub in Tulse Hill


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2021)

The bridge takes another hit!















						Tulse Hill’s oft-bashed railway bridge takes yet another hit
					

Last year we reported that the railway bridge in Thurlow Park Road was one of the most bashed railway bridges in the UK, and it’s taken another hit today.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 2, 2021)

TFL have tried almost everything at this point and the signs don't seem to work. 

At what point do they have to install a big brightly painted barrier on either side so if anyone falls asleep at the wheel they hit that instead?


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 2, 2021)

Went to the THT on the bank holiday. I feel a bit deflated tbh. I take friends and family there as its always had food a cut above the rest (my opinion) but my last visit was a shambles. There should be no reason to wait for almost 30 minutes for drinks and to mess up orange juice and lemonade for 3 people is not good. Someone asked for a pint in a straight glass (not a tankard) and it arrives in a tankard. Food was well below their normal serving size. I normally struggle to finish my plates in the past but these portions were smaller than a McDonalds kids meal.

I'm glad I not a regular pub goer anymore with the prices and service.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 2, 2021)

oldandjaded said:


> Went to the THT on the bank holiday. I feel a bit deflated tbh. I take friends and family there as its always had food a cut above the rest (my opinion) but my last visit was a shambles. There should be no reason to wait for almost 30 minutes for drinks and to mess up orange juice and lemonade for 3 people is not good. Someone asked for a pint in a straight glass (not a tankard) and it arrives in a tankard. Food was well below their normal serving size. I normally struggle to finish my plates in the past but these portions were smaller than a McDonalds kids meal.
> 
> I'm glad I not a regular pub goer anymore with the prices and service.


Don't quote me on this but I'm fairly sure the menu and kitchen staff are new post lockdown. No other way to explain it because I had the same experience as you. The food was "meh" when I expected "wow".

I hope they get their act together a bit, prices seemed to have gone up and quality has gone down. I won't be hurrying back.

Siyam Niyom continues to be excellent though.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jun 4, 2021)

Siyam Niyom is lovely. Unfortunately since l lost my job last year the best I can do is a packet of thai sweet chilli sensations.😂


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2021)

I haven’t been for a while but a friend who goes regularly told me you no longer can order drinks from staff at The Railway, and must use their app. In fact even though she (and I) much prefer their vibe and surroundings vs the THT, last weekend we went for a pint to the latter because the very thought of having to order drinks through an app was unbearable.

Please tell me my friend is wrong and this ain’t so…


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> I haven’t been for a while but a friend who goes regularly told me you no longer can order drinks from staff at The Railway, and must use their app. In fact even though she (and I) much prefer their vibe and surroundings vs the THT, last weekend we went for a pint to the latter because the very thought of having to order drinks through an app was unbearable.
> 
> Please tell me my friend is wrong and this ain’t so…


If you're unable to use the app they can usually accommodate you.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2021)

Last night at the Railway 











						Football in the rain: England vs Scotland at the Railway, Tulse Hill
					

We’d foolishly booked ourselves into the garden at the Railway to watch the football last night, crazily assuming that summer was here. Well, it wasn’t.  With the Railway’s all-ov…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2021)

The Railway last night 














						In photos: England fans watch the 2-0 victory over Germany at the Railway in Tulse Hill
					

Their were joyous scenes in south London yesterday, as England finally overcame their German nemesis, defeating their rivals 2-0 to progress to the quarter finals of Euro 2020. These were the scene…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 30, 2021)

Looks like a good atmosphere, lets hope they don't have a neighbour like the chap living beside the Duke of Edinburgh 

I was in Knowles which was a decent atmosphere, really good staff and service too. Apparently pretty much the whole pub booked up Saturday again after the match ended last night.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Looks like a good atmosphere, lets hope they don't have a neighbour like the chap living beside the Duke of Edinburgh
> 
> I was in Knowles which was a decent atmosphere, really good staff and service too. Apparently pretty much the whole pub booked up Saturday again after the match ended last night.


The Railway was fully booked for the next game within 20 minutes!


----------



## T & P (Jul 4, 2021)

Can’t see from where we live but clearly there’s a football street party going on on Norwood Rd near the THH


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 9, 2021)

Does anyone know what all the new black boxes attached to telephone polls are?  Every week I seem to see more around Elm Park area.  They may be linked to the roadworks/cable laying, but they also look rather temporary, as some are shoddily attached.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 9, 2021)

traffic counters still be to commissioned?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 9, 2021)

They are all over Ferndale ward in Brixton too.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 9, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> traffic counters still be to commissioned?



That's what I thought but there are just so many and they don't seem to have obvious sensors


----------



## madolesance (Jul 10, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Does anyone know what all the new black boxes attached to telephone polls are?  Every week I seem to see more around Elm Park area.  They may be linked to the roadworks/cable laying, but they also look rather temporary, as some are shoddily attached.


BT boxes as they are attached to BT pylons. Probably some type of ultra fast fibre/ cable/ how much more do you want to pay broadband!


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 13, 2021)

madolesance said:


> BT boxes as they are attached to BT pylons. Probably some type of ultra fast fibre/ cable/ how much more do you want to pay broadband!



That makes sense - but they look really shoddily installed.  

They are often quite low down the pole, with cables hanging off. The boxes themselves have 4 points to fasten to a surface and I found a few the other day that only had 1 fastening in use, due to the angle. So they will be easily knocked down even by accident


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 13, 2021)

I think the boxes with two wires across the road are traffic monitoring stations


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 18, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Be thankful that Thames Water have had their 'A' team working in the area.



Repairs to the latest burst Thames Water pipe, by the railway bridge in Norwood Road at the junction with Palace Road and Leigham Vale, have now been completed, and the resulting contraflow, with consequent traffic congestion, which has been in place for over a week, has now ended.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 18, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> That makes sense - but they look really shoddily installed.
> 
> They are often quite low down the pole, with cables hanging off. The boxes themselves have 4 points to fasten to a surface and I found a few the other day that only had 1 fastening in use, due to the angle. So they will be easily knocked down even by accident



Saw my first partially broken one today by Water Lane. Hanging half off with the cover wide open.

Solid piece of work


----------



## madolesance (Jul 18, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Saw my first partially broken one today by Water Lane. Hanging half off with the cover wide open.
> 
> Solid piece of work


Don’t worry about them. They will eventually attached to the top of the pole.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 18, 2021)

The Railway was deserted today. Guessing every one was in the park. Saw one Sunday roast leave the kitcheninI the 2 hours we where there.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 19, 2021)

madolesance said:


> The Railway was deserted today. Guessing every one was in the park. Saw one Sunday roast leave the kitcheninI the 2 hours we where there.


if the sun is shining, its much better to be in Brockwell Park with a cool bag and some beers from the shop, than sit at the Railway ordering pints that can cost up to £6.50 a pop.


----------



## nick (Jul 19, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Repairs to the latest burst Thames Water pipe, by the railway bridge in Norwood Road at the junction with Palace Road and Leigham Vale, have now been completed, and the resulting contraflow, with consequent traffic congestion, which has been in place for over a week, has now ended.


So these are the new water pipes that were put in about a year ago and required the whole bit to be closed for many months.?

Shoddy workmanship, or did the fibre cable workers break the new pipes in error, do we think?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 19, 2021)

madolesance said:


> The Railway was deserted today. Guessing every one was in the park. Saw one Sunday roast leave the kitcheninI the 2 hours we where there.


Looks like they are doing something about it....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2021)

nick said:


> So these are the new water pipes that were put in about a year ago and required the whole bit to be closed for many months.?
> 
> Shoddy workmanship, or did the fibre cable workers break the new pipes in error, do we think?



New pipes are PTFE, so not easily broken or torn. I suspect that what burst is one of the "branches" that hasn't yet been replaced, or one of the "junctions" where the new & old pipes (not all have yet been replaced) join.


----------



## T & P (Aug 13, 2021)

Looks like the demolition of the house/ former second hand car dealership opposite the THH is about to begin. Fencing has been erected around the site.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 22, 2021)

At at around *9.30 a.m.* on *Wednesday 23 June 2021*, a man _pushed a member of staff down the stairs_ at *Tulse Hill railway station*.

The member of staff _fell around ten feet_, sustaining an injury to the back of his head which necessitated hospital treatment.

The attacker ran out of Tulse Hill railway station _immediately_ after the assault.

British Transport Police believe that the man in the CCTV images immediately below may have information which could help their investigation:








(Source:  British Transport Police)






(Source:  British Transport Police)

*If you recognise the man (or if you are the man) in the pictures or have any information,
 please contact British Transport Police by texting 61016 or calling 0800 40 50 40 quoting reference 143 of 23/06/21.*

*Alternatively, you can call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 24, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Does anyone know what all the new black boxes attached to telephone polls are?  Every week I seem to see more around Elm Park area.  They may be linked to the roadworks/cable laying, but they also look rather temporary, as some are shoddily attached.



They all seem to have been taken down


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 24, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> They all seem to have been taken down


Rather than taken down, they've been taken up! they are now attached to the top of the masts near the wires. The ones around Ferndale have anyway.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 24, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Rather than taken down, they've been taken up! they are now attached to the top of the masts near the wires. The ones around Ferndale have anyway.



Hah! I really should look up more often


----------



## Cat Fan (Aug 26, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> At at around *9.30 a.m.* on *Wednesday 23 June 2021*, a man _pushed a member of staff down the stairs_ at *Tulse Hill railway station*.
> 
> The member of staff _fell around ten feet_, sustaining an injury to the back of his head which necessitated hospital treatment.
> 
> ...


I was wondering what those signs at the train station were about.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 2, 2021)

Not much movement in the old White Hart. It appears the new owners, the Prince of Peckham, got the license approved last year with a closing time till 2am on weekends, and intended to call it "Queen of the South".  (not a bad name i thought). 






						20/00101/PRMNEW     |              Premises Licence (new application)                  |                                  Current Licence         |                                                              The White Hart 367 Norwood Road London SE
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk
				




I noticed the other day however there is "TO LET" sign now on the side of the building. Perhaps they had second thoughts what with the financial challenges covid threw up.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 3, 2021)

A former pupil of Tulse Hill School has been awarded his _third_ honorary doctorate.


----------



## Cat Fan (Sep 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not much movement in the old White Hart. It appears the new owners, the Prince of Peckham, got the license approved last year with a closing time till 2am on weekends, and intended to call it "Queen of the South".  (not a bad name i thought).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a shame, I was really looking forward to not having to look at the sad empty ex white Hart anymore


----------



## Kingsmead_lurke (Sep 12, 2021)

So the bus lane and bus stop past the closed Ladbrokes has been closed for a bit now. Is there some big change about to happen or has just the surface of the Lane been damaged too much by all the multiple thames water holes that have been dug in it the last few years?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 14, 2021)

Kingsmead_lurke said:


> So the bus lane and bus stop past the closed Ladbrokes has been closed for a bit now. Is there some big change about to happen or has just the surface of the Lane been damaged too much by all the multiple thames water holes that have been dug in it the last few years?


I can’t work out why it’s closed. Maybe something to do with the scaffolding on the front of the chicken shop? Which seems very close to the road…


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2021)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I can’t work out why it’s closed. Maybe something to do with the scaffolding on the front of the chicken shop? Which seems very close to the road…



Gaijinboy says that the scaffolding was on the adjacent building then got moved. He reckons they put it on the wrong building. It's outrageous that the lane has been closed (and for some time the pavement) for no,discernable reason. Nice for cycling but it's causing chaos.


----------



## nick (Sep 22, 2021)

I had a look last week. There is one of those planning notification laminate notices on the scaffolding.
IIRC, scaffold is to enable repair of structural damage to the building and is licensed until end November


----------



## Ryan2468 (Sep 22, 2021)

Wonder if they've just been cracked by the buses going really close by and sitting there outside at the stop all day and night.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 5, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Exactly two years ago this evening, 16-year old *John Ogunjobi* (also known as JaySav) was murdered in Greenleaf Close, Tulse Hill.  He had been stabbed several times.
> 
> It is believed was his murder witnessed by a number of people in the community, some of whom have still not come forward to tell police what they know.
> 
> ...










(Source: as stated in image)

*Three years later.*
*
One murdered child.

Four arrests.

No-one charged (to date).

Many people traumatised.*​
*Anyone with information knows what to do.*​


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2021)

The site where Ladbrokes was is going to be a estate agents. Not that much of an improvement 

In other mundane news, the Coop yesterday was at an all-time low level of food & grocery availability. They literally were out of 75% of their fruits and vegs. HGV driver shortages or not, most other supermarkets are far better stocked at the moment.


----------



## Cat Fan (Nov 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> The site where Ladbrokes was is going to be a estate agents. Not that much of an improvement
> 
> In other mundane news, the Coop yesterday was at an all-time low level of food & grocery availability. They literally were out of 75% of their fruits and vegs. HGV driver shortages or not, most other supermarkets are far better stocked at the moment.


Do you know which one? It's a pretty low rent spot right on the corner of the gyratory and underneath the massive e-billboard (is it just me or did they increase the brightness recently?)

Incidentally I am assuming that the proposed gyratory redesign has been binned by TFL indefinitely due to budget constraints.


----------



## T & P (Nov 8, 2021)

Cat Fan said:


> Do you know which one? It's a pretty low rent spot right on the corner of the gyratory and underneath the massive e-billboard (is it just me or did they increase the brightness recently?)
> 
> Incidentally I am assuming that the proposed gyratory redesign has been binned by TFL indefinitely due to budget constraints.


Yes, the one under the electronic billboard.

It’d be a shame if they have shelved the redesign of the gyratory


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2021)

Officially on hold as of Jan '19



			Tulse Hill gyratory system | Norwood Forum


----------



## Cat Fan (Nov 8, 2021)

Crispy said:


> Officially on hold as of Jan '19
> 
> 
> 
> Tulse Hill gyratory system | Norwood Forum


That was before the pandemic, which has then blown a massive hole in their budget. So I'm not holding my breath, sadly.


----------



## oldandjaded (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm glad the car-shop-house opposite thh has gone, although I love those houses. Perhaps I should wait until the flats go up before getting excited.


----------



## T & P (Nov 8, 2021)

oldandjaded said:


> I'm glad the car-shop-house opposite thh has gone, although I love those houses. Perhaps I should wait until the flats go up before getting excited.


It looks extra airy and light with no houses in that corner. It’d be great if they cleared up the rubble and put a few planters there. But even the new apartment block will be a visual improvement on the depressing eyesore that that corner had been for the last couple of decades.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Nov 10, 2021)

The framing shop in Herne Hill has a display of photos of the old Tulse Hill School in its window at the moment


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2021)

Tulse Hill's loss is Sardinia's gain - the GM of the Railway Tavern is leaving. 









						Bringing a piece of South London to Sardinia
					

Creating a unique community space in my hometown (Nuoro) where creatives and people from various backgrounds can meet and collaborate.




					www.crowdfunder.co.uk


----------



## clandestino (Nov 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Tulse Hill's loss is Sardinia's gain - the GM of the Railway Tavern is leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A big loss. We'll do our best to come down for the 10th.


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2021)

So what’s with the temporary bollards that have suddenly appeared on the west side of the gyratory, complete with ‘works entrance’ signs that leads me to believe some major works are about to take place? 

Sadly it’s been already confirmed that the planned redesign of the gyratory has been shelved, so it can’t be that…


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 28, 2021)

T & P said:


> ed on the west side of the gyratory, complete with ‘works entrance’ signs that leads me to believe some major works are about to take place?


The Hardel Rise link road? Nothing listed on public.londonworks.gov.uk


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> The Hardel Rise link road? Nothing listed on public.londonworks.gov.uk


Yes, there. There have been thin bollards erected in the middle of the road for a week, and also  an ‘Works entrance ahead’ sign placed at the Christchurch Road end of the gyratory.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 30, 2021)

bit of a long shot, but does anyone have an upright vaccum cleaner I could use as a prop for about 30 minutes one evening.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2021)

Here's one for you Railway regulars! Crowdfunder launched to bring some south London pub culture to Sardinia


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> Yes, there. There have been thin bollards erected in the middle of the road for a week, and also  an ‘Works entrance ahead’ sign placed at the Christchurch Road end of the gyratory.


Saw some scaffolding by the bus stop. New bus shelter?

This is the most significant development since the solar powered bus driver toilet


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2021)

My house was robbed early Monday morning. My Kid was in his room, I was away. I came home to the door open. Thankfully, the Boy is fine, he slept through it. They only took a laptop and half a packet of tobacco that was sat next to it in the living room. Otherwise you wouldn't know a soul had been in here. It could have been a lot worse. All my records appear to be here. I guess they whoosed in and out, and didn't venture far. I've reported it this morning and Met crime Scene folk were knocking and hour later to take prints.

Put me off guard. I'd just finished a puff. Had to chuck some fabreze about before letting them in. Thanks COVID! They were masked up.

We don't double lock the door when we are in; we will now.

It sucks, but could have been much worse for me.

I guess don't be dumb like me and leave your front door exposed to opportunist thieves.

I just lost my job too....what's coming third in this shitty race to the bottom? Life's throwing me some curves.

I am fine. Still sober.  831 days....one at a time.


----------



## nick (Dec 7, 2021)

Well that is shit. Sorry about that

Word to the wise: If you double lock the door, keep the key easily accessible (form the inside)  - just in case you need to get out in an emergency


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 7, 2021)

nick said:


> Well that is shit. Sorry about that
> 
> Word to the wise: If you double lock the door, keep the key easily accessible (form the inside)  - just in case you need to get out in an emergency


ideally have a chub that's keyless on the inside


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear this Nanker, sounds like a disconcerting experience. Don't blame yourself, it's the bastard that did the robbing who is at fault.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 7, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My house was robbed early Monday morning. My Kid was in his room, I was away. I came home to the door open. Thankfully, the Boy is fine, he slept through it. They only took a laptop and half a packet of tobacco that was sat next to it in the living room. Otherwise you wouldn't know a soul had been in here. It could have been a lot worse. All my records appear to be here. I guess they whoosed in and out, and didn't venture far. I've reported it this morning and Met crime Scene folk were knocking and hour later to take prints.



That's shit (the like was meant in a solidarity way).    When we first moved into just of Palace Road about 6 years ago I came down one morning to see that the front door was open, although thankfully we'd put the chain on. I just assumed that I'd forgotten to shut the door properly but...


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Nanker. Glad that you and your son are ok.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 8, 2021)

Sorry to hear about both but good your son ok and they didn't take much.

I've been wondering whether to double lock when we are in on the flat door (main shared door has three locks), so maybe I'll start.


----------



## vnr4398h3erjvnr (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Rushy (Dec 9, 2021)

Sorry to hear that NP. Not a nice experience.

Re locks - self deadlocking night latches are a good solution. Accompanied by a deadlock lower down the door with a thumbturn inside. Avoid locking yourselves in with a key in case of fire.

My neighbour locked himself out with a standard nightlatch and I used the wrapper from a box of chocolates he had in his shopping bag to let him back in.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 9, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My house was robbed early Monday morning. My Kid was in his room, I was away. I came home to the door open. Thankfully, the Boy is fine, he slept through it. They only took a laptop and half a packet of tobacco that was sat next to it in the living room.
> 
> We don't double lock the door when we are in; we will now.


Same happened to me in February. I'm afraid you are dead right - opportunistic burglars can by-pass a single Yale.
There are apparently Yales which lock as "deadlocks" - but if you have a mortice and a Yale best to use both.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 9, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Same happened to me in February. I'm afraid you are dead right - opportunistic burglars can by-pass a single Yale.
> There are apparently Yales which lock as "deadlocks" - but if you have a mortice and a Yale best to use both.


Not just Yales - there are lots of cheaper brands like Era. The key term is "self-deadlocking nightlatch". Yale ones are insurance rated.

Ideally use a Euro barrel type mortice lower down the door instead of a classic chubb type key as you can choose a thumbturn on the inside.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 9, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My house was robbed early Monday morning. My Kid was in his room, I was away. I came home to the door open. Thankfully, the Boy is fine, he slept through it. They only took a laptop and half a packet of tobacco that was sat next to it in the living room. Otherwise you wouldn't know a soul had been in here. It could have been a lot worse. All my records appear to be here. I guess they whoosed in and out, and didn't venture far. I've reported it this morning and Met crime Scene folk were knocking and hour later to take prints.
> 
> Put me off guard. I'd just finished a puff. Had to chuck some fabreze about before letting them in. Thanks COVID! They were masked up.
> 
> ...



sorry to hear this, and thanks for the tips about locking up....The comment about your records reminded me of the time ours got turned over, the robbers come in thru the back and nicked a bike and record player, one of the peeps in the house had been listening to a nick kamen 12” and it was still one the platter at the time but the villains kindly returned it the next day frisbee style over the back wall....


----------



## nick (Dec 11, 2021)

nick said:


> I had a look last week. There is one of those planning notification laminate notices on the scaffolding.
> IIRC, scaffold is to enable repair of structural damage to the building and is licensed until end November


November came and went.
Scaffolding still there and buses diverted. Looks like now has an extension until March

Here's the detail, using the power of text recognition from photos:
=========

Scaffold No: TFL11856
Transport for London hereby grants to:
Stuart Herridge Of Roxwell Ltd
(The "licence") to place and maintain the Scaffold on the highway known as:
170 Norwood Road
Subject to the following terms:
1. No Scaffold shall stand before 09/09/2021.
2.No Scaffold shall remain after 09/03/2022.
3. No Scaffold shall be in place by virtue of this licence except in the position
specified in the licence application.
4.Roxwell Ltd hereby agrees to comply with the attached Conditions for Scaffold
Licence.
5. Transport for London reserves the right to revoke this licence, by written notice to
the licensee, in the event of any breach of the Terms and Conditions.
Transport for London
Date: 26/11/2021
24 hour Emergency Contact: Streets Customer Services - 0343 222 1234



Pursuant to the Highways Act 1980, a Scaffold Licence at 170 Norwood Road is granted to:
Stuart Herridge
The Red Barn,
Berwick Pond Road
Rainham,
Essex RM13 9EL
Upon the following conditions:
YG45040183268-01/YG45040183268-01-CR-01/YG45040183268-01-CR-02
•Emergency licence to repair structural damage to shopfront.
•Some carriageway incursion - bus lane is closed.
•Eootway closed with pedestrian management and signage in place.
•When erecting structure work to be marshalled to ensure no conflict with pedestrian traffic.
•No cross braces at ground level.
•Scaffold to be lit where appropriate.
•All support poles to be clearly visible to all pedestrians and protected.
•The scaffold will never cover or impede any utility apparatus or street assets.
•Pedestrians to be considered during erection and dismantle as well as in between.
•Sightlines regarding all traffic signals/signs to be maintained at all times.
•No part of the scaffold may be within 450mm of the kerb face
•No negative impact on trees.
•Scaffold inspected weekly to ensure structure is suitably safe at all times and tagged to demonstrate this has been done.
•Scaffolding to be erected by competent and qualified scaffolders.
•The license must be clearly displayed on the structure at all times.
•All licensees are required to carry out a COVID-19 risk assessment on their proposed structure.
•All Marshals should be trained accordingly on Covid-19 awareness and working using social distancing methodology.
•The licensee should do everything practical to manage the transmission risk.
•Licensee needs to consider access requirements from the perspective of people who are visually
impaired, use wheelchairs, older people, parents with children e.g. to reduce obstructions, in line
with the Equality Act 2010.
•Transport for London (TL) reserves the right to revoke this licence, by written notice to the
licensee, in the event of any breach of the terms and conditions. In the event of any such
termination the Licensee shall immediately cease to use, for any purpose, the air space above
the Highway. Any such termination is without prejudice to the rights of any party, which existed
prior to the grant of this licence.
This consent is also subject to conditions as enclosed.
Limit of structure
The structure shall not exceed the dimensions below:
Street in which structure is required  170 Norwood Road
Length 6m
Height 10m
Projection over public highway
from back line of public footpath


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 11, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> The mood there must have been particularly sober following the recent violent death of the *Late Justyna Kalandyk* - based on the reports, their staff and management may well have been the last people to whom she spoke before her tragic death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly four years after *Justyna Kalandyk* was killed, the crossing where she met her death does not appear to be significantly safer.


----------



## nick (Dec 12, 2021)

arguably it is worse because now you have to effectively walk in the traffic to pass the scaffolding. 
I guess scafffolding is a lot less disruption than if the facade of the building decided to collapse onto the south circular. 
But I have never gained the impression that there is work going on full time to sort the problem, and a 4 month extension seems quite long


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes, there is a diversion sign but most people seem to just walk in the road instead of having to cross the road multiple times.

Not a priority for TFL unfortunately.


----------



## nick (Dec 12, 2021)

Diversion sign not clear then.  
I had I assumed the diversion was to walk around the hoarding, very close to oncoming traffic. 
I didn’t read it as telling you to actually cross the road. 

Oh well - to be revisited in March I’ll wager


----------



## Smick (Dec 19, 2021)

Cat Fan said:


> Yes, there is a diversion sign but most people seem to just walk in the road instead of having to cross the road multiple times.
> 
> Not a priority for TFL unfortunately.


Surely someone in TFL Buses must be pissed off about this. It takes them more time to get round the gyratory, reducing punctuality and driver productivity, and they’re using more diesel as a result. It wouldn’t seem like a big deal to us but, with the frequency of buses along those routes, it must add up.


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2021)

It's a pain in the arse and also putting pedestrians at risk.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> It's a pain in the arse and also putting pedestrians at risk.



Just walked past, was ok because weather ok and traffic light but if it was raining or icy, well I would not be happy walking past


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 2, 2022)

Can we have the snow and fireworks back please. Wasn't sure about the masks though. I couldn't recognise myself. 🤣


----------



## edcraw (Jan 7, 2022)

There's an online talk about the history of Tulse Hill by Brixton Society on 20th Jan.









						Lambeth History Unlocked: A history of Tulse Hill with Alan Piper
					

January's Lambeth History Unlocked talk focus's on Tulse with writer and local historian Alan Piper




					www.eventbrite.com


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 19, 2022)

Can anyone recommend a vet?  I was recommended that one on Norwood Road (near the Tulse Hill side of Brockwell Park) but they've got a 6 month waiting list.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 19, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> Can anyone recommend a vet?  I was recommended that one on Norwood Road (near the Tulse Hill side of Brockwell Park) but they've got a 6 month waiting list.


I use brockwell vets in herne hill opposite the station  no problems so far, a friend uses goddards at the top of Brixton hill and is very happy with their service...London animal hospital in camberwell also gets kudos from people I know....


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 19, 2022)

thanks very much, I've got a 4pm appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jan 21, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> Can anyone recommend a vet?  I was recommended that one on Norwood Road (near the Tulse Hill side of Brockwell Park) but they've got a 6 month waiting list.


A bit late, but had a good experience with Streatham Hill vets


----------



## blameless77 (Jan 21, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> thanks very much, I've got a 4pm appointment tomorrow.



For what it's worth I've had bad experiences with Goddard on Brixton Hill and Brockwell vets in Herne Hill (who sold on my details for marketing purposes without my permission). Norwood Vets are brilliant, and couldn't fault them. Medivet on Kenbury Street off Coldharbour Lane are also really good IME.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 21, 2022)

blameless77 said:


> For what it's worth I've had bad experiences with Goddard on Brixton Hill and Brockwell vets in Herne Hill (who sold on my details for marketing purposes without my permission). Norwood Vets are brilliant, and each at Brockwell vetscouldn't fault them. Medivet on Kenbury Street off Coldharbour Lane are also really good IME.



hi, that’s bad about the data breach at brockwell vets, did this involve signing up for pet insurance or was it the vets themselves, I’m not questioning your post just trying to learn more as someone who uses them !


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2022)

I’ve used Norwood Road vets for nearly two decades and they’ve always been great. Haven’t used the ones by Herne Hill station, but I have seen plenty of positive reviews of them in here over the years.


----------



## DaphneM (Jan 24, 2022)

blameless77 said:


> For what it's worth I've had bad experiences with Goddard on Brixton Hill and Brockwell vets in Herne Hill (who sold on my details for marketing purposes without my permission). Norwood Vets are brilliant, and couldn't fault them. Medivet on Kenbury Street off Coldharbour Lane are also really good IME.


bad experience at the one on brixton here as well


----------



## oldandjaded (Jan 30, 2022)

We use brockwell vets and never had a problem. I enjoy the ladies matching Rolex watches as well. Makes me wonder what they spend their money on. 😄


----------



## Cat Fan (Feb 20, 2022)

I read a sign on the scaffolding by the Hardel Rise bus stop - seems to be there while they are building 5(?!) houses in someone's back garden.


----------



## oldandjaded (Feb 22, 2022)

I've recently found out that Jessi Morgan died. Another colourful South London character gone.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 22, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> I read a sign on the scaffolding by the Hardel Rise bus stop - seems to be there while they are building 5(?!) houses in someone's back garden.


Yes, basically the dead land between the Christchurch Rd end of Hardel Rise, & the 415 stop.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 22, 2022)

There's until 11pm tonight to raise objections against the proposed huge property developer's middle finger to Lambeth that is the proposed redevelopment (It's not even going to provide any affordable housing which would have been the one upside to iy) of Knollys Yard, which will impact Tulse Hill as well as West Norwood


----------



## Cat Fan (Feb 23, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yes, basically the dead land between the Christchurch Rd end of Hardel Rise, & the 415 stop.


I always thought that was the garden of the houses facing out on Christchurch. There are quite a few buildings on Hardel Rise already at the bus stop end.


----------



## Cat Fan (Feb 23, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> There's until 11pm tonight to raise objections against the proposed huge property developer's middle finger to Lambeth that is the proposed redevelopment (It's not even going to provide any affordable housing which would have been the one upside to iy) of Knollys Yard, which will impact Tulse Hill as well as West Norwood


It makes zero sense to propose such a huge building in such a tiny plot so far out of central London. Best case it would be an eyesore, worst case a future environmental hazard and slum.


----------



## Cat Fan (Feb 23, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yes, basically the dead land between the Christchurch Rd end of Hardel Rise, & the 415 stop.


Interestingly planning permission seems to have been conditional on an air quality assessment and various conditions to stop poor air quality indoors (tightly sealed windows?). 

But the decision last year following the air quality assessment was refusal.

Not sure if that means the whole thing is stopped or just paused until new plans are submitted.

Might need someone more familiar with Lambeth's planning process to opine on it


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2022)

I've been sent this:


> Any news about the current situation with Tulse Hill's wonderful Haircut
> Sir?
> 
> I went for a haircut there 3 weeks ago, to find two men, maybe estate
> ...



Any one know what's going on?


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 25, 2022)

editor said:


> I've been sent this:
> 
> 
> Any one know what's going on?


Amber's on maternity leave and Charlie has had a bit of a rough time with Covid. Don't know more beyond that.


----------



## technical (Feb 25, 2022)

The freehold of the building was up for sale a while ago although I don’t know what transpired


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 27, 2022)

Just posted this on the main Brixton thread.  Not realised it was duplicated here.








						Brixton news, rumours and general chat
					

I wouldn't disagree that the way they're presented is unlikely to get a very broad range of people to respond - but I actually think Lambeth are doing a reasonable job here. Planning is a complex process to a large extent - the way this is being done (other boroughs using same/similar formats as...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2022)

This was just posted on the West Norwood Facebook group about the White Hart.

"The White Hart on Station Approach Tulse Hill will be run by the group who own the Prince of Peckham,owned by Clement Ogbannaya. It will be called The Queen of the South.  Great news, that area has such potential. A very welcome addition to Tulse Hill"


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2022)

clandestino said:


> This was just posted on the West Norwood Facebook group about the White Hart.
> 
> "The White Hart on Station Approach Tulse Hill will be run by the group who own the Prince of Peckham,owned by Clement Ogbannaya. It will be called The Queen of the South.  Great news, that area has such potential. A very welcome addition to Tulse Hill"


Is there any any new info on that as that was announced two years ago



			https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s116022/Full%20Bundle%20redacted.pdf


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2022)

editor said:


> Is there any any new info on that as that was announced two years ago
> 
> 
> 
> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s116022/Full%20Bundle%20redacted.pdf


I guess it all had to be put on hold because of Covid. Hearing was March 2020 on that doc. 

No idea of any further news, just reposting what was on Facebook.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 17, 2022)

clandestino said:


> This was just posted on the West Norwood Facebook group about the White Hart.
> 
> "The White Hart on Station Approach Tulse Hill will be run by the group who own the Prince of Peckham,owned by Clement Ogbannaya. It will be called The Queen of the South.  Great news, that area has such potential. A very welcome addition to Tulse Hill"


They had planning permission for this a while ago, must have paused their plans due to the pandemic. Great to see a closed pub reopening, and I'm sure the Prince of Peckham lot will do a good job. The Railway could do with some competition too, now they have seen fit to charge £5.50 for their cheapest, 4% pint of lager.


----------



## Cat Fan (Mar 20, 2022)

clandestino said:


> This was just posted on the West Norwood Facebook group about the White Hart.
> 
> "The White Hart on Station Approach Tulse Hill will be run by the group who own the Prince of Peckham,owned by Clement Ogbannaya. It will be called The Queen of the South.  Great news, that area has such potential. A very welcome addition to Tulse Hill"


That's great, Prince of Peckham is a gem and they will do very well expanding to Tulse Hill. It's been derilict way too long.


----------



## Cat Fan (Mar 20, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> They had planning permission for this a while ago, must have paused their plans due to the pandemic. Great to see a closed pub reopening, and I'm sure the Prince of Peckham lot will do a good job. The Railway could do with some competition too, now they have seen fit to charge £5.50 for their cheapest, 4% pint of lager.


If the prices are anything like the Peckham one, I don't think it will be especially cheap. But it has a great vibe


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 29, 2022)

_Anyone_ with information about the stabbing of a 17-year old child on Thursday 17 March 2022 at around 3.30 p.m. on Elmcourt Road,  just as children were coming out of Elmgreen School in the same road, should call 101 with the reference 4381/17MAR. Information can also be provided to Crimestoppers, anonymously, on 0800 555 111.


----------



## Kingsmead_lurke (Apr 24, 2022)

Hustings in Tulse Hill?

Are there any hustings in TH for the St martins ward?


----------



## edcraw (Apr 24, 2022)

Kingsmead_lurke said:


> Hustings in Tulse Hill?
> 
> Are there any hustings in TH for the St martins ward?


Not that I’ve heard of. Tories seem to be just paper candidates - one is the chairman of something called the Museum of Brexit & written a book called ‘Land of the Superwoke’!


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 24, 2022)

Would be good if there was a husting but no other party can really put the effort into running a campaign in either of the new wards from the old Tulse Hill ward. It's so safe Labour


----------



## Kingsmead_lurke (Apr 24, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Would be good if there was a husting but no other party can really put the effort into running a campaign in either of the new wards from the old Tulse Hill ward. It's so safe Labour


Are the labour candidates decent or are they the proverbial donkeys with red rosettes?


----------



## edcraw (Apr 24, 2022)

Kingsmead_lurke said:


> Are the labour candidates decent or are they the proverbial donkeys with red rosettes?



Saleha Jaffer is a committee member of the St Martins Estate residents association, also a former councillor for St Leonard’s and was mayor. St Martins Estate makes up about a third of the new ward.

Info for Olga FitzRoy on her Twitter bio: https://twitter.com/olgafitzroy?s=21&t=LHgvBwSldXodqMY7Mk07pQ


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 24, 2022)

I've had no dealings with either but wife has and thought they seemed nice? Not a good indication of how they'll deal with being cogs in Lambeth Labour but that's probably true for all


----------



## Cat Fan (Apr 25, 2022)

Some information on all of the candidates here.








						Lambeth local election candidates in SW2 3DP
					

On May 5, 2022, registered voters in SW2 3DP can vote in the Lambeth local election. Find out more about the candidates.




					whocanivotefor.co.uk
				




The Labour party and Green party seem to be putting in the most effort, although I haven't received any leaflets yet or seen anyone door knocking.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 25, 2022)

Are the Greens doing anything? I can't imagine they would be, given how hard Labour is fighting them in Gipsy Hill. I was attempting to get a train from Tulse Hill on the weekend and saw a whole bunch of Labour people from the area gathering to go together to Gipsy Hill.


----------



## nick (Apr 25, 2022)

Neither Lib-dem nor Cons seem to have troubled "who can I vote for" with their info. (although I did get a tory leaflet through the door at weekend, which said they would remove the LTNs + they allow a self-serving liar to be their leader. so they are a no. Not going to break the habit of a life time and start voting for them at this stage)

So between Greens (Cato cycle helmet) and Lab apparatchiks (possibly):  what is possibility of a vote for Green actually doing any good?. Or does one hold ones nose and tick Lab "cooperative". ?


----------



## nick (Apr 25, 2022)

And why no "fringe" candidates? I voted for Artificial Best last time round, and was saddened they didn't make the cut


----------



## nagapie (Apr 25, 2022)

nick said:


> Or does one hold ones nose and tick Lab "cooperative". ?


No. Why.


----------



## Cat Fan (Apr 25, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Are the Greens doing anything? I can't imagine they would be, given how hard Labour is fighting them in Gipsy Hill. I was attempting to get a train from Tulse Hill on the weekend and saw a whole bunch of Labour people from the area gathering to go together to Gipsy Hill.


As you point out it's a bit of David vs Goliath in terms of resources. Labour is much better funded.

It's hard to imagine Greens getting much of a foothold in St Martin's, but they are the official opposition on a borough level so if anyone can put up a fight then I guess it will be them.

They were 2nd to Labour in 2018 in the old Tulse Hill ward.


----------



## edcraw (Apr 27, 2022)

Labour leaflet


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Labour leaflet
> 
> View attachment 320339
> View attachment 320338
> ...


I thought "hard working families" lived in Tory leaflets?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Excuse me if I'm out of area, but I saw a scurrilous allegation on Twitter which said Cllr Marcia Cameron owned a right-to-buy property which she rents out - presumably at market rent.

She's running again. Is it true wot was on Twitter? - and if so is this form of landlordism now the accepted norm for Labour councillors?








						Marcia Cameron for Brixton Rush Common in the Lambeth local election
					

Marcia Cameron was a Labour Party candidate in Brixton Rush Common in the Lambeth local election. They were elected with 2,070 votes.Get the latest information on this candidate at Who Can I Vote For?




					whocanivotefor.co.uk


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2022)

I wonder which restoration work will be completed first: that being carried out at the Notre-Dame de Paris, or the facade work on the two-storey property at 170 Norwood Road which scaffolding continues to block the bus lane...


----------



## nick (May 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> I wonder which restoration work will be completed first: that being carried out at the Notre-Dame de Paris, or the facade work on the two-storey property at 170 Norwood Road which scaffolding continues to block the bus lane...


Looks like an ever extending "permission to block the lane" is in force
from December

Last I bothered looking it was now extended to around now - and it ain't finished yet


What practical (if any) sanctions to TFL have to make them actually sort it out, do you think?


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2022)

nick said:


> Looks like an ever extending "permission to block the lane" is in force
> from December
> 
> Last I bothered looking it was now extended to around now - and it ain't finished yet
> ...


£££ for every week of additional delay might do the trick perhaps.


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2022)

Has anyone else in Tulse Hill lost the water supply, or is it just us?


----------



## Jesterburger (May 27, 2022)

Good news: Herne Hill & Tulse Hill buses returning to their old spot on the High Street from 21st June


----------



## T & P (May 27, 2022)

In further good news for us Tulse Hillers, the scaffolding that has blocked the bus lane on Norwood Road for what it feels like a lifetime is finally being taken down. So very soon northbound cyclists and buses will be able to use it again, and pedestrians will no longer have to walk on the busy road dodging vehicles.


----------



## Cat Fan (May 27, 2022)

T & P said:


> In further good news for us Tulse Hillers, the scaffolding that has blocked the bus lane on Norwood Road for what it feels like a lifetime is finally being taken down. So very soon northbound cyclists and buses will be able to use it again, and pedestrians will no longer have to walk on the busy road dodging vehicles.


I thought it would never happen in my lifetime. Next you will be saying that the White Hart has found a new tenant.


----------



## T & P (May 27, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> I thought it would never happen in my lifetime. Next you will be saying that the White Hart has found a new tenant.


After this, I even dare to dream the Sagrada Familia in Barcelona might finally be completed.


----------



## CH1 (May 28, 2022)

I was told this morning that the stripped out "Haircut Sir" has a sign outside saying it is being refurbished - as a barber.
Is this true? Presumably if it is it will be charging 5x the old price!


----------



## T & P (Jun 7, 2022)

Looks like our joy at the scaffolding blocking the bus lane on Norwood Road finally coming down was premature. Bus lane still closed as the fence enclosing the property sits a foot onto the bus lane. More worrying, the façade still looks like months away from finished.

How is this allowed? The original completion date has been overshot by many months already, and the extension long gone past. Doesn’t Lambeth have a policy of escalating fines for missing deadlines to deter private developers from taking the piss like this? If it does, clearly the penalties can’t amount to much, because at the end of the day that property is not exactly multi-million Mayfair material.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> Looks like our joy at the scaffolding blocking the bus lane on Norwood Road finally coming down was premature. Bus lane still closed as the fence enclosing the property sits a foot onto the bus lane. More worrying, the façade still looks like months away from finished.
> 
> How is this allowed? The original completion date has been overshot by many months already, and the extension long gone past. Doesn’t Lambeth have a policy of escalating fines for missing deadlines to deter private developers from taking the piss like this? If it does, clearly the penalties can’t amount to much, because at the end of the day that property is not exactly multi-million Mayfair material.


I wrote to TfL a while back pointing out the dangerous lack of provision for pedestrians, the sub standard fencing/scaffolding, the continual overruns of the licence and the fact there is never  anyone actually working on site. They said they would send someone out to inspect the site but there doesn’t appear to have been any action.

I’m amazed no one has been hurt there, as people still walk in the road.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 10, 2022)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I wrote to TfL a while back pointing out the dangerous lack of provision for pedestrians, the sub standard fencing/scaffolding, the continual overruns of the licence and the fact there is never  anyone actually working on site. They said they would send someone out to inspect the site but there doesn’t appear to have been any action.
> 
> I’m amazed no one has been hurt there, as people still walk in the road.


But the bus/cycle lane coming from West Norwood is closed so there's no traffic. I would have thought that the bus drivers having to divert around the Tulse Hill gyratory would be fed up by now......


----------



## Smick (Jun 13, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> But the bus/cycle lane coming from West Norwood is closed so there's no traffic. I would have thought that the bus drivers having to divert around the Tulse Hill gyratory would be fed up by now......


Not even getting fed up, I’m sure there are penalties for the bus companies for not running their services on time, getting round the gyratory can add on a good few minutes in busy times. Never mind the cost of extra diesel.


----------



## Smick (Jun 15, 2022)

It’s open! I’ve just boarded a 196 from
The normal  bus stop.


----------



## T & P (Jun 16, 2022)

Smick said:


> It’s open! I’ve just boarded a 196 from
> The normal  bus stop.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 16, 2022)

Walked through where the scaffolding used to be today and it was glorious. (Apart from having to dodge some loose exposed wiring someone left hanging out of their flat window)


----------



## GOP (Jul 1, 2022)

Looks like the guy with long hair who begs on the Thameslink/Southern trains has taken a bit of beating. He's currently doing the rounds on the St Alban's train. He's usually in cahoots with the older guy who carries a book round but he's nowhere to be seen. Guessing they may have had a falling out.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 2, 2022)

They live in Probin Road. I often found them quite literally rolling around the floor off their tits on the corner of lanercost and Probin. I also woke up one morning to find them trying all the door handles along the street.  Tbh I'm surprised they don't get a kicking more often.


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2022)

Does anyone else feel that the building work for the new housing development opposite the THH is progressing at a very slow pace? Not the demolition of the pre-existing houses, but the ground preparation and foundations digging. I swear they’ve had excavators and borehole drilling equipment on site for months now, and the site still looks like a WWI battlefield.

I wouldn’t care much about it if it weren’t for the fact that the bus stop has been closed for ages now, and looks like it will continue to be for a while yet.


----------



## oldandjaded (Jul 13, 2022)

Longhair begging bloke was trying to start a fight with a couple of police on Tuesday outside the coop. They were called as he had collapsed infront of their door after drinking vodka at 8am.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 16, 2022)

I see a giant skip outside the White Hart and noises coming from inside. Does that mean someone has finally taken it over or is it just works being done on the flats overhead?
Edit: autocorrect


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 19, 2022)

Interesting experiment going on at the main Tulse Hill gyratory. The traffic lights are out of commission and it doesn't seem to have caused any immediate problems.

Not great fun for pedestrians mind.


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> I see a giant skip outside the White Hart and noises coming from inside. Does that mean someone has finally taken it over or is it just works being done on the flats overhead?
> Edit: autocorrect


Someone told me last week it had been taken over by someone who has a pub in Peckham. Unfortunately I cannot remember neither the name of the pub nor the individual/company who is alleged to have bought it.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 21, 2022)

T & P said:


> Someone told me last week it had been taken over by someone who has a pub in Peckham. Unfortunately I cannot remember neither the name of the pub nor the individual/company who is alleged to have bought it.


If the rumours are true then it would be the owners of the Prince of Peckham.


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> If the rumours are true then it would be the owners of the Prince of Peckham.


Ah yeah, that rings a bell so might well be what my friend say. But then again he might have been simply repeating a rumour, rather than having first class information on it.


----------



## felonius monk (Jul 21, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> If the rumours are true then it would be the owners of the Prince of Peckham.


Yep.   Prince of Peckham landlord launches pub group


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 21, 2022)

Well good luck to him


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 21, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Yep.   Prince of Peckham landlord launches pub group


Great stuff. I've been to PoP before and it was not cheap but it had a great atmosphere.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 21, 2022)

They bought it years ago, but the pandemic put the plans for "Queen of the South" (like the name) on hold. The 'solution to gentrification' of this pub won't be cheap food and drink though im afraid, if Prince of Peckham is anything to go by.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 4, 2022)

GOP said:


> Looks like the guy with long hair who begs on the Thameslink/Southern trains has taken a bit of beating. He's currently doing the rounds on the St Alban's train. He's usually in cahoots with the older guy who carries a book round but he's nowhere to be seen. Guessing they may have had a falling out.





oldandjaded said:


> They live in Probin Road. I often found them quite literally rolling around the floor off their tits on the corner of lanercost and Probin. I also woke up one morning to find them trying all the door handles along the street.  Tbh I'm surprised they don't get a kicking more often.





oldandjaded said:


> Longhair begging bloke was trying to start a fight with a couple of police on Tuesday outside the coop. They were called as he had collapsed infront of their door after drinking vodka at 8am.



This repulsive duo were stopped and searched by officers from the institutionally racist, institutionally corrupt Metropolitan Police (in special measures) underneath the railway bridge on Norwood Road, shortly before 2.00 p.m.  two weeks ago (on 20 July 2022).  

Within a few moments, both were freely roaming the nearby streets, unlike a number of other people who have had similar encounters with the same police force.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 19, 2022)

Is there anywhere that the Railway says what they are doing on a Friday?  

I go down there randomly and have had good nights.  Sometimes reggae, sometime soul, sometime live and an excellent dancing night last week with Editor on the decks. 

But I would like to know.  I'm following them on Facebook and Instagram but I don't see anything that tells me.  Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Is there anywhere that the Railway says what they are doing on a Friday?
> 
> I go down there randomly and have had good nights.  Sometimes reggae, sometime soul, sometime live and an excellent dancing night last week with Editor on the decks.
> 
> But I would like to know.  I'm following them on Facebook and Instagram but I don't see anything that tells me.  Am I missing something obvious?


No, they've been a bit rubbish advertising their events recently. I was only given 24 hours notice for my DJ slot last week!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2022)

editor said:


> No, they've been a bit rubbish advertising their events recently. I was only given 24 hours notice for my DJ slot last week!



I had a call for a last minute thing too last weekend. I was already booked.

What's the crowd like in there of late?

I've not been in for ages.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2022)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I had a call for a last minute thing too last weekend. I was already booked.
> 
> What's the crowd like in there of late?
> 
> I've not been in for ages.


Here's how my night looked:



Pretty much the same kind of crowd. There was another DJ booked to play up to 10pm but there was literally no one inside.


----------



## nick (Sep 29, 2022)

Maybe it is actually happening:
(old White Hart - station rise)
https://queenofthesouthpub.co.uk/

"Autumn 22"


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 29, 2022)

nick said:


> Maybe it is actually happening:
> (old White Hart - station rise)
> https://queenofthesouthpub.co.uk/
> 
> "Autumn 22"


It will be good to give The Railway some competition, with their Trafalgar Square pricing, £6.30 pints of beer.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2022)

Added a piece here The Queen Of The South – a new pub for Tulse Hill, opening in late 2022


----------



## StudioBare (Oct 4, 2022)

editor said:


> Added a piece here The Queen Of The South – a new pub for Tulse Hill, opening in late 2022


Hey all - I'm the project manager and designer for Queen of the South so if you have any questions, shoot them my way.


----------



## nick (Oct 4, 2022)

StudioBare said:


> Hey all - I'm the project manager and designer for Queen of the South so if you have any questions, shoot them my way.


Thank you for taking the time to engage.

Are you able yet to give a closer estimate on opening date?


----------



## Smick (Oct 4, 2022)

StudioBare said:


> Hey all - I'm the project manager and designer for Queen of the South so if you have any questions, shoot them my way.


I have heard that there is to be a roof terrace to give outdoor seating. Is that right?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 4, 2022)

Im interested in how much of the building will be used, since the White Hart was a relatively small corner pub. Will the upper levels be used?


----------



## Hilldweller (Oct 4, 2022)

StudioBare said:


> Hey all - I'm the project manager and designer for Queen of the South so if you have any questions, shoot them my way.


Great to hear, and hoping it will be wheelchair accessible?


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2022)

Smick said:


> I have heard that there is to be a roof terrace to give outdoor seating. Is that right?


That would be ace. I was looking at satellite pics earlier to check if the property could allow for a back garden, which doesn’t look like from the Google Maps pic…


----------



## Kingsmead_lurke (Oct 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> That would be ace. I was looking at satellite pics earlier to check if the property could allow for a back garden, which doesn’t look like from the Google Maps pic…


On Google maps it looks like a flat roof at the back, but it would be on the third story. So bit of a hike up there unless they'll be an upper bar. Probably would be a bit of a pokey smoking den if it went ahead.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Excuse me if I'm out of area, but I saw a scurrilous allegation on Twitter which said Cllr Marcia Cameron owned a right-to-buy property which she rents out - presumably at market rent.
> 
> She's running again. Is it true wot was on Twitter? - and if so is this form of landlordism now the accepted norm for Labour councillors?
> 
> ...


Not scurrilous. She bought her flat on Brailsford Rd through RtB, now rents it out while flitting between a property she shares with her boyfriend, & her mum's place on Effra Rd.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 5, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> (Source: as stated in image)
> 
> *Three years later.*
> 
> ...








(Source: as stated in image)

*Condolences to all those who continue to be affected by the murder of this child exactly four years ago.*​


----------



## T & P (Dec 6, 2022)

Just how bloody long is the bus stop opposite the Tulse Hill Hotel going to be allowed to be suspended due to the new development’s building work? It must have been the best part of a year now if not longer.

And given the remarkably slow progress of the construction work (I might not be an expert in the field, but I know for a fact I have seen plenty of new buildings structurally completed in less time, and this one is still a bloody skeleton), it feels like it’ll be many additional months before we get the bus stop back. Are they secretly building a nuclear bunker in there?

And why the fuck couldn’t they just moved the bus stop a mere 10 metres back if they knew the works were going to take this long, even if as a bare temporary sign?


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 16, 2022)

Just saw Lambeth Police twitter tweet out that they were called out to a shooting at 9.40 tonight. The victim is on hospital and they await an update on his condition


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Just saw Lambeth Police twitter tweet out that they were called out to a shooting at 9.40 tonight. The victim is on hospital and they await an update on his condition


And another one last night


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 21, 2022)

Looks like the trains are screwed after  "a vehicle hitting a bridge in the area"


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2022)

Four cowardly wankers attack and stab an 18 year old woman by Tulse Hill station









						Tulse Hill: Teenage woman attacked by four men and stabbed near station
					

‘We need to make sure those responsible are identified and held to account’




					www.standard.co.uk


----------

